# The Banting and Best - virtual pub!



## Northerner

Hi and welcome to Diabetes Support's new virtual pub, named in honour of Fred Banting and Charles Best without whom we would all be in a pretty sorry state...

Feel free to indulge in your most carbohydrate-laden favourites - anything is on the menu and the carbs are all virtual so have no effect on blood glucose levels!







Pull up a chair for a chat and leave diabetes at the door for a while, or settle down in one of the comfy sofas and quaff a few of your favourite tipples!






For those wanting some quiet contemplation, there is a large selection of books in the library..






Welcome, one and all!


----------



## Freddie99

Do we have a room called the Collip and Macleod room wherein I can partake of a few choice Cuban cigars?


----------



## Corrine

In that case can I have a large skinny latte, a double choc muffin and a copy of 1984 please barman?


----------



## Hazel

So, Tom when do you get into York tomoro

me, 12.30 Sat leaving at 5pm on Sun

looking forward to meeting everyone

see you soon


----------



## Freddie99

I'm getting into York for 11am. I'll probably leave in the evening. Something like five pm probably.


----------



## Caroline

I like the look of the new pub, can I just sit here and soak up the atmosphere while I decide on vanilla ice cream with custard or chocolate ice cream with chocolate sauce and a large slice of chocolate fudge cake.


----------



## Steff

..........


----------



## Akasha

Right, most new pubs have an opening deal. 
A Pint of cider (Hold the stupid inlated tax) with every ice cream?


----------



## SacredHeart

Yey! Hello again  Just been down to have lunchtime sushi, went past the other restaurant I had my birthday do in last week, and true to their word, they HAVE put the review I wrote up in their window!


----------



## bev

Great idea Northey!

Is there a soft padded wall to bang ones head on?Bev


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> Great idea Northey!
> 
> Is there a soft padded wall to bang ones head on?Bev



There's a special room just for you Bev!


----------



## Steff

...........


----------



## Red Pumper

I never went in th eold pub (just looked through the windows) so I can't compare the two but this new place looks like my kind of pub.

I'll have a pint of Taylor's Landlord please!


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> There's a special room just for you Bev!



Thanks Northey - is there soothing music and clouds too?

I think Alex will be looking for the games room - any 'wii fit' or 'dj hero'?:Also a room with wall to wall chocolate thats carb free?Bev


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> urgh! what was wrong with the other pub feels like real life to me turn around one pub closes another opens, if it aint broke dont fix it in my opinion, so when this one gets to near 10,000 posts will this be closed as well, I assume that the regulars in that thread had no complaints , confuses me sometimes this place!



I think we need a change of scenery now and then. The G&G was open a long time, and we have had a lot of new members in that time - sometimes they can feel a little intimidated entering a pub with so many established regulars, so this gives them the opportunity to join in. Trade was beginning to slip somewhat in the old place, so I thought it could do with a bit of sprucing up


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> Well sorry to be the party pooper but it would of been nice to have been asked or given good enough reason for the other thread to have been closed..But im just a mear member so disregard anything i say.



I think it was probably just because it was nearing it's 10,000th post. Maybe there's a limit on how many posts you can have on a thread?


----------



## bev

Steff2010 said:


> Well sorry to be the party pooper but it would of been nice to have been asked or given good enough reason for the other thread to have been closed..But im just a mear member so disregard anything i say.



Never be afraid of change Steph!Bev x


----------



## Northerner

Red Pumper said:


> I never went in th eold pub (just looked through the windows) so I can't compare the two but this new place looks like my kind of pub.
> 
> I'll have a pint of Taylor's Landlord please!



Welcome RP! On the house!


----------



## SacredHeart

Oooh, I'm having a grand old time coming up with plans for tomorrow's meet. I shall be having some fun trying to work my new video camera as well


----------



## Red Pumper

Cheers!
I think that's first pint (real or virtual) that I've ever had on the house.


----------



## rossi_mac

Seeing as today feels like the third friday of the week I need a real non virtual pint soon! 

Nice gaff though, will pop in later for a proper nose no doubt.

Rossi


----------



## Steff

................


----------



## bev

Steff2010 said:


> I aint afraid Bev , but its simple my opinion means diddley squat so therefore ill just stay away simple aint it .



Steph, I was only joking with you - dont take it to heart. Dont stay away - we need you!Bev xxx


----------



## PhilT

As it's a new place I'll celebrate with a pint of Caffrey's and a large piece of black Forrest Gateux!


----------



## am64

and as its so posh large gin and tonic please northe xx


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> and as its so posh large gin and tonic please northe xx



OK, I'll just get the barmaid to bring the drinks over...._*Kate? People need serving here!*_


----------



## SacredHeart

Aw man....the chocolates in the office have been opened, and people have already eaten all the good ones. 

This place is a bit more upmarket. Ambassador where are the ferrero rocher?


----------



## am64

shes to busy 'running up that hill'


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> Aw man....the chocolates in the office have been opened, and people have already eaten all the good ones.
> 
> This place is a bit more upmarket. Ambassador where are the ferrero rocher?



With these Rocher, we are spoiling you...


----------



## SacredHeart

Indeed! I hated when they got rid of the ambassador on the adverts. They're really naff now.


----------



## ChrisP

Tough week  

So a pint of Summerlightning please my good man!


----------



## Northerner

ChrisP said:


> Tough week
> 
> So a pint of Summerlightning please my good man!



Aw Chris, now I'll have to have a pint too!  Lovely stuff!


----------



## ChrisP

Alan, I'll even buy it.
Hopefully we can make it for a non virtual one soon.


----------



## am64

ChrisP said:


> Tough week
> 
> So a pint of Summerlightning please my good man!



ohhh yes please summerlightning xxxx ummmmm


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm being a bit ignorant here....what is Summer Lightning?


----------



## rossi_mac

a fine beer Becky!


----------



## Hazel

Love the new look pub

Might try and have a good read with a pear cider

oh, comfy sofa...............

wake me up in time to catch train to York, leaving home before 7am


----------



## Annimay

Nice place here!

Have you got something creamy, sugary, chocolatey, gooey, cakey & good for you?  If so, I'll have one.


----------



## am64

Annimay said:


> Nice place here!
> 
> Have you got something creamy, sugary, chocolatey, gooey, cakey & good for you?  If so, I'll have one.



hey it doesnt even have to be good for you its all virtual !!! yeh im liking the new place... nice to see some new faces around ! where is the barmaid Kate? ...reading 'Wuthering Heights' i presume?


----------



## SacredHeart

Hazel said:


> Love the new look pub
> 
> Might try and have a good read with a pear cider
> 
> oh, comfy sofa...............
> 
> wake me up in time to catch train to York, leaving home before 7am



Eeee, that's committment to the cause, Hazel!


----------



## Hazel

not really Becky - I am so looking forward to it.

the Glasgow train leaves at 8.50, but I have a local train to catch first

and I have left enough time to have a light breakfast in Glasgow

How is the weather in York, forecast is not too great


----------



## am64

awww thats lovely hazel I m sure you'll have a great time x nother pear cider??
becks what you on?


----------



## Hazel

wiish you were coming too, and Alan, an Bev and everyone....................


----------



## aymes

Presumably the pub also has some sort of magical atmosphere meaning my cold magically will disappear when I'm in here.....

Glass of dry white and a big bowl of profiteroles please!


----------



## Freddie99

I am knackered. Just had a two and a half hour nap after getting in at half four this morning and waking up at half eight. Need a large amount of caffeine!


----------



## SacredHeart

Hazel said:


> not really Becky - I am so looking forward to it.
> 
> the Glasgow train leaves at 8.50, but I have a local train to catch first
> 
> and I have left enough time to have a light breakfast in Glasgow
> 
> How is the weather in York, forecast is not too great



It's not too bad. Light coat weather, I'd say. Bit breezy, and I'd definitely bring a brolly, as it can turn quite quickly. I'm coming up with a wet weather contingency plan! 



am64 said:


> awww thats lovely hazel I m sure you'll have a great time x nother pear cider??
> becks what you on?



oooh, since we can get the posh stuff in here now, I'm have a chambord, thanks!


----------



## Andy HB

Andy runs in, slightly out of breath, and asks :

"Can I have an alligator sandwich and make it snappy!"

He runs out again quickly before anyone can kick him.


----------



## bev

Andy HB said:


> Andy runs in, slightly out of breath, and asks :
> 
> "Can I have an alligator sandwich and make it snappy!"
> 
> He runs out again quickly before anyone can kick him.




OK but dont call me snappy......


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I didn't make 12 hours...It hit 4pm and I had to leave due to a stonking headache which still hasn't shifted. Had pizza hut for lunch, maybe thats something to do with it.


----------



## Freddie99

salmonpuff said:


> I didn't make 12 hours...It hit 4pm and I had to leave due to a stonking headache which still hasn't shifted. Had pizza hut for lunch, maybe thats something to do with it.



What are the bloods doing? Perhaps you're dehydrated?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Tom Hreben said:


> What are the bloods doing? Perhaps you're dehydrated?



4.1 at last count.


----------



## Freddie99

salmonpuff said:


> 4.1 at last count.



I suppose it's just the effect of a long day. I've had the same thing too when my bloods have been perfect.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Tom Hreben said:


> I suppose it's just the effect of a long day. I've had the same thing too when my bloods have been perfect.



yeah...I'm not used to getting up so early. Thankfully I can make the money up and more over the next two days. My next day off is now a week today...I'm going to be dead by the end of it.


----------



## am64

bev and andy ...thank you you really cracked me up !!
I have another g&t.... note the *non* diet version ...its virtual isnt it !
evening tom and sam !


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> Presumably the pub also has some sort of magical atmosphere meaning my cold magically will disappear when I'm in here.....
> 
> Glass of dry white and a big bowl of profiteroles please!



I love that picture of you, Shelley and Viki! Hope you didn't mind me enticing people in with it!


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> I love that picture of you, Shelley and Viki! Hope you didn't mind me enticing people in with it!



No problem!


----------



## rossi_mac

box of beer to my left pizza ordered, good start to the weekend, started watching second/latest series off bbc programme Survivors, quiet like it!

Hope you're all well and suitable misbehaving


----------



## Freddie99

Diet coke please barman. I don't want to look at booze until tomorrow after last night!


----------



## rossi_mac

Tom Hreben said:


> Diet coke please barman. I don't want to look at booze until tomorrow after last night!



Tommy if you can type surely you can lift your head to pour more poison down the gullet?


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> Tommy if you can type surely you can lift your head to pour more poison down the gullet?



Hehehe I can but I'm saving myself for tomorrow in York!


----------



## rossi_mac

oh yeah! Have a cracker!


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> oh yeah! Have a cracker!



Yup, I'll drink the place dry!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

This blog post is very very difficult to write

My stalker is still at it. She's now stalking my livejournal friends  I feel very sorry for her in a way

Time and a half pay tomorrow. Double pay sunday. YEAAAAAAAAAAAH

Bed soon though


----------



## AlisonM

What happened, did we have a change of management in here, or have the corporate identity mavens charged us ?1.35m for new branding?

Make mine a Bailey's please.


----------



## am64

re branded hun !!! everything is still virtual tho.... phew ally join me in a ballwhinney double wood ??? probably spelt wrong ...maybe we could work our way north to old pulteny ??


----------



## AlisonM

Sounds good to me.


----------



## am64

we could go as far as highland park if you could face the pentland firth tonight??


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> we could go as far as highland park if you could face the pentland firth tonight??



Now you're singing my song.


----------



## am64

hahhaaah hey in a prevouis life did you do illisultration aswell ??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

blog is done. very hard to write this one.

Poster sent to DSN too. Hurrah. Also sent her one for this place


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> blog is done. very hard to write this one.
> 
> Poster sent to DSN too. Hurrah. Also sent her one for this place



well done sam and good luck tomoorow with test ...i think you now need to come on the virtal sleigh ride to the far north with ally and i ....all the malts between inverness and orkney ...its a long ride we get you home by dawn XX


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> hahhaaah hey in a prevouis life did you do illisultration aswell ??



I have been known to dabble.


----------



## Freddie99

I've just read an article on the Times website about all the noise abotu abuse by Catholic priests. Ironic then that the article is written by a Mr Roger Boyes...

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/faith/article7065824.ece


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> I have been known to dabble.



fancy working on a kids book idea?? my Daughter will aswell but i know shes gonna be very busy....not that you arent


----------



## Northerner

Tom Hreben said:


> I've just read an article on the Times website about all the noise abotu abuse by Catholic priests. Ironic then that the article is written by a Mr Roger Boyes...
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/faith/article7065824.ece



It was top trending item on Twitter earlier today!


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> I've just read an article on the Times website about all the noise abotu abuse by Catholic priests. Ironic then that the article is written by a Mr Roger Boyes...
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/faith/article7065824.ece



could be just a co incidence?


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> could be just a co incidence?



...or divine inspiration from some copy editor?


----------



## am64

yes defo...if you've been reading private eye over the years this has been going on for ......how long???


----------



## SacredHeart

Ah! DiDkA FB group currently has 666 members....freaky!


----------



## Freddie99

SacredHeart said:


> Ah! DiDkA FB group currently has 666 members....freaky!



Let him who hath understanding reckon the number of the beast... For it is a human number, it's number six hundred and sixty six...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsmcDLDw9iw


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Passed the cscs thing yaaaaaay. Was well easy ha!


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> Passed the cscs thing yaaaaaay. Was well easy ha!



Congratulations. What will you have to celebrate?


----------



## runner

Hello, just found my way into the new pub - nice one, like the sofa and books, and of course the good company!  Can I stay here all day instead of going to work.  Anyways, hasn't anybody broken out the champagne yet to celebrate opening!!  After the champagne I'll have an ice cream soda with real vanilla ice-cream float please Kate, when you've finished reading and running (Eh, Am )


----------



## Northerner

Hi Runner, welcome to the new pub! It's a bit quiet in here today - usually is at the weekends - and maybe some of the members are off nursing vitual hangovers or up in York at the meet!


----------



## runner

Hi Northe - yes, I hope they all have a good time and share some pictures when they get back.  Budge up on that sofa, and perhaps I'll have a quiet read (or snooze on the sofa) in between snatches of work then.  Better book a table for  a Rogan Josh later too, with all the pickles and chutneys...


----------



## am64

just back from ally and i virtual whisky distillery crawl from inverness to orkney ....suffering a virtual hangover ...anyone seen ally i left her dancing on the tables in kirkwall ..she said she'd catch the last ferry home ??


----------



## runner

Hello Am, you just woke me up!  Ha ha, I expect she'll make her way back here.  By the way, my daughter is an illustrator.


----------



## aymes

runner said:


> Hello, just found my way into the new pub - nice one, like the sofa and books, and of course the good company!  Can I stay here all day instead of going to work.  Anyways, hasn't anybody broken out the champagne yet to celebrate opening!!  After the champagne I'll have an ice cream soda with real vanilla ice-cream float please Kate, when you've finished reading and running (Eh, Am )



Ooooh, any of the champers left? I'll help you out with drinking that...!


----------



## runner

Let's crack open another bottle!  Nice one on the website Aymes - double celebrations


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> just back from ally and i virtual whisky distillery crawl from inverness to orkney ....suffering a virtual hangover ...anyone seen ally i left her dancing on the tables in kirkwall ..she said she'd catch the last ferry home ??



I made it to the ferry OK, but I'm afraid I had to leave Bev behind. She was doing a Highland Fling with the local Bobby when last seen and I think we left Rossi somewhere on Islay sampling a particularly fine malt.


----------



## am64

ohhh i wondered who the other two were ??? heheee


----------



## rossi_mac

I'm still there, sampling fine stuff, trying to get a job there but no luck yet!

Just back from a shift on the croft cream crackered my friends, need a bevvy now, if it's liquid I'll have it!

We actually spent a week camping on a beach on Islay one of the best holidays ever! We wanted to stay out there it was ace 

Hope the Yorkies are getting sutably tanked up!

evening all


----------



## Tezzz

Right!

Jukebox warming up. Need to drown next doors telly out.

Ist little tune-e-poo will be *The Look *by Roxette. Good bass on that one. Ha ha!

Then I think *My Perfect Cousin* by the Undertones. That's got good bass too...

If I have to I'll get I tunes going and blast em with the hi fi.


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> Right!
> 
> Jukebox warming up. Need to drown next doors telly out.
> 
> Ist little tune-e-poo will be *The Look *by Roxette. Good bass on that one. Ha ha!
> 
> Then I think *My Perfect Cousin* by the Undertones. That's got good bass too...
> 
> If I have to I'll get I tunes going and blast em with the hi fi.



good tunes tez


----------



## aymes

runner said:


> Let's crack open another bottle!  Nice one on the website Aymes - double celebrations



Thank you!


Tez, may be a need for some cheesy tunes soon.... ease in slowly then maybe I'll lead the room in a spot of bad dance routines, Macerena, Steps, S Club anyone.......?


----------



## SacredHeart

Evening all!....man I am tired now, and I LIVE here. I can't believe how early Tom and Hazel got up!


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> Evening all!....man I am tired now, and I LIVE here. I can't believe how early Tom and Hazel got up!



Hi Becky! Hope you had a good time!


----------



## SacredHeart

Yep it was great  Gave Hazel a hug for you ....I took a few little videos. Will have a go at editing them together later


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> Yep it was great  Gave Hazel a hug for you ....I took a few little videos. Will have a go at editing them together later



Excellent!  Sorry I couldn't make it.


----------



## am64

hi becky glad you had a good time ...hope you managed to bundle Tom back on the train


----------



## SacredHeart

I did indeed. Currently editing together some bits of video


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> I did indeed. Currently editing together some bits of video



you just never stop do you hunny ? cant wait to see them xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

one unimpressed little girl i am

I am up to 59.5 hours this week, with another 10 to go tomorrow. However, I come home and find my favourite little stalker is back on my case. Oh JOY. If i ever see her again, I swear I will not be held responsible...

I have a glass of JP Chenet and am totally enjoying it.


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> one unimpressed little girl i am
> 
> I am up to 59.5 hours this week, with another 10 to go tomorrow. However, I come home and find my favourite little stalker is back on my case. Oh JOY. If i ever see her again, I swear I will not be held responsible...
> 
> I have a glass of JP Chenet and am totally enjoying it.



here you go sam ....one LARGE glass comming up x how is she getting access to you still ? re the hours...money money money ....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> here you go sam ....one LARGE glass comming up x how is she getting access to you still ? re the hours...money money money ....



i deliberately put a statcounter thing on my livejournal - its their own little thing where you can see who is viewing your journal. Guess who's right at the top? That and she is still posting things publically about me...it's compltetely pathetic. I'm scared yet finginf the whole thing hilarious at the ame time.

I have a real glass right here. And may have had almost a whole bottle already. Oops.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

great, now my sugars are at 16.1 Oh JOY


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> i deliberately put a statcounter thing on my livejournal - its their own little thing where you can see who is viewing your journal. Guess who's right at the top? That and she is still posting things publically about me...it's compltetely pathetic. I'm scared yet finginf the whole thing hilarious at the ame time.
> 
> I have a real glass right here. And may have had almost a whole bottle already. Oops.



good for you xxx like the concept of 'may have had' heheee


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> good for you xxx like the concept of 'may have had' heheee



xD its been a very long, very tough day haha. 9am-7.30pm counting oyser shells.Same tomororw.

I'm not going to let her ruin my use of livejournal. I have reciprocated with a bit of a full blown launch about her

am, do you still have the lj link i sent you?


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> xD its been a very long, very tough day haha. 9am-7.30pm counting oyser shells.Same tomororw.
> 
> I'm not going to let her ruin my use of livejournal. I have reciprocated with a bit of a full blown launch about her
> 
> am, do you still have the lj link i sent you?



yep xx ive just pm you back i think its on that one xx


----------



## bev

AlisonM said:


> I made it to the ferry OK, but I'm afraid I had to leave Bev behind. She was doing a Highland Fling with the local Bobby when last seen and I think we left Rossi somewhere on Islay sampling a particularly fine malt.



Is anyone there? I seem to have got myself locked up.....I was only trying to tell the nice policeman that I just wanted to see what was up everyones kilts and the fact that i asked them all to 'cough' did not mean i was manhandling them......although the local doctor did call in environmental health as he thought there had been a sudden outbreak of whooping cough....still...at least i know whats worn under a kilt now.....Bev


----------



## am64

bev ....its when you decided to show everyone what was under your kilt ...well the one you nicked off the fisherman in Wick.....


----------



## am64

night all thats me offffff xxx


----------



## Freddie99

Just got back to Brighton from the York meet. Well worth the troubel of getting there by a very long way. Excellent to meet everyone!

And now to bed...

Tom


----------



## Freddie99

One of my flatmates has just become and uncle! Time for a beer or five and a few cigars in honour on the little one!


----------



## Hazel

Tom, do you need an excuse?

Have fun anyway


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh I have just found the new pub! Slow or what?! 

Im abit stroppy- on lunch at work and had to start at 7.30am which in old money was 6.30am! Whats that all about??

Gin and slim please. Ice and a slice. Lemon NOT lime please. Hurry.


.....ooooh dancing on ice final when I get home from work tonight, woop!


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey Lou 

Could you PM me your email please hon, because I've not been able to find anywhere


----------



## Freddie99

We have a sink full of ice cold beer. I may well be smashed when my parents come to pick me up...


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> We have a sink full of ice cold beer. I may well be smashed when my parents come to pick me up...



dont be sick in the car on the way home...


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> dont be sick in the car on the way home...



Haven't had enough to do that! He says with an open bottle of Leffe at his side!


----------



## Tezzz

Afternoon all.

Nice cup of tea please.

Dammed neighbours telly is annoying me again... 

Me thinks it's time to put the *Babylon By Bus *live double LP by Bob Marley and the Wailers on the record player.... At serious concert volume of course.... 

Might follow that with *Slade Alive*...

Oops. Guess who forgot to move the ornaments off the sideboard...?


----------



## runner

brightontez said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Nice cup of tea please.
> 
> Dammed neighbours telly is annoying me again...
> 
> Me thinks it's time to put the *Babylon By Bus *live double LP by Bob Marley and the Wailers on the record player.... At serious concert volume of course....
> 
> Might follow that with *Slade Alive*...
> 
> Oops. Guess who forgot to move the ornaments off the sideboard...?



Nice choice Tez.  Think I'll have some mulled wine after digging out tree stump with OH.  Heard neighbour laughing and realized I was bending over smiling at him!  Must get a longer t-shirt - not a nice sight at my age!


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> Haven't had enough to do that! He says with an open bottle of Leffe at his side!



ooooh leffe now your talking can i have one pleeeeeze xx


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> ooooh leffe now your talking can i have one pleeeeeze xx



Two for five quid on the seven hundred and fifty mililitre bottles in Sainsubrys at the moment!


----------



## rossi_mac

evening crew, 

I need your help and advice, seriously!

Shall I open a bottle of wine, crack open some lagers, or abstain (not sure on spelling as never used the word before!)

Please help first response I will follow!

Cheers

a tired Rossi


----------



## SacredHeart

How high are you? If you're on the high side, wine is good. Low side, go with the lager. In the middle, I'd abstain


----------



## rachelha

Evening all

How is everybody?  I have been out of range of all forms of communication for the last week and am trying to catch up on what has been happening to everyone.  Skye was wonderful, it was so good to get completely away from it all.  Not looking forward to going back to work and clinic tomorrow at all.  A large red wine please.


----------



## rossi_mac

6 ft 3, can I have a clear answer?


----------



## SacredHeart

rachelha said:


> Evening all
> 
> How is everybody?  I have been out of range of all forms of communication for the last week and am trying to catch up on what has been happening to everyone.  Skye was wonderful, it was so good to get completely away from it all.  Not looking forward to going back to work and clinic tomorrow at all.  A large red wine please.



Coming right up! 



rossi_mac said:


> 6 ft 3, can I have a clear answer?



No sorry, it's opaque


----------



## rachelha

rossi_mac said:


> 6 ft 3, can I have a clear answer?



haha.  If you are tired I would have lager, wine sends me off to the land of nod.


----------



## Freddie99

Or in my case just drink!


----------



## rossi_mac

with all these clear answers I'm going to go for option D, and pour myself a large Whiskey (a fine malt of course) and fall asleep on sofa

Cheers


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> with all these clear answers I'm going to go for option D, and pour myself a large Whiskey (a fine malt of course) and fall asleep on sofa
> 
> Cheers



Good idea that. I think I will fall asleep on the sofa with the family around me...


----------



## am64

evening all xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

well i doubt very much i'll sleep tonight now 

Sat here feeling really quite scared of having a hypo in the night. Yay. I am an idiot.


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> well i doubt very much i'll sleep tonight now
> 
> Sat here feeling really quite scared of having a hypo in the night. Yay. I am an idiot.



What have you done Sam? Overcorrected? Have a snack! Better to be a bit high in the night.


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> What have you done Sam? Overcorrected? Have a snack! Better to be a bit high in the night.



northe she has been scared by bevs very sad thread re guy in US


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> What have you done Sam? Overcorrected? Have a snack! Better to be a bit high in the night.



what am said lol. Its utterly terrified me 

i mean...i want to wear my new shoes tomorrow 

no, in all seriousness...I'm probably just being a bit of a muppet tbh


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> what am said lol. Its utterly terrified me
> 
> i mean...i want to wear my new shoes tomorrow
> 
> no, in all seriousness...I'm probably just being a bit of a muppet tbh



Ah, I see. Yes, it is very sad, but I think you have to be philosophical and just consider that such things are very rare in the scheme of things. Try not to let it play on your mind - you've still got oyster shells to count!


----------



## SacredHeart

I think it's easy to worry about it. It's why I won't go to bed under 5mmol/l....


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> Ah, I see. Yes, it is very sad, but I think you have to be philosophical and just consider that such things are very rare in the scheme of things. Try not to let it play on your mind - you've still got oyster shells to count!



Northey, I am a bit sad that you saw my post and havent replied to it...


----------



## am64

bev said:


> Northey, I am a bit sad that you saw my post and havent replied to it...



i think he's a busy man bev


----------



## bev

am64 said:


> i think he's a busy man bev



Too busy for the death of a child...


----------



## runner

bev said:


> Too busy for the death of a child...



Bev, you know how considerate Northe is, and there's probably a good reason.  I haven't read the thread, but I guess it has raised strong feelings, but we need to be mindful of each other's too perhaps?


----------



## bev

runner said:


> Bev, you know how considerate Northe is, and there's probably a good reason.  I haven't read the thread, but I guess it has raised strong feelings, but we need to be mindful of each other's too perhaps?


Hi Runner,
Dont worry - me and Northey are ok, just a misunderstanding thats all and both feeling very raw at the moment for various reasons - but we are friends again. Northey is considerate indeed.Bev x


----------



## am64

bev said:


> Hi Runner,
> Dont worry - me and Northey are ok, just a misunderstanding thats all and both feeling very raw at the moment for various reasons - but we are friends again. Northey is considerate indeed.Bev x



im glad to hear that x i am finding all the emotions running high on the forum a bit much at the moment...xx Northe works very hard for this place but hes only human rolleyes and cant be here 24/7 xxxxx


----------



## runner

bev said:


> Hi Runner,
> Dont worry - me and Northey are ok, just a misunderstanding thats all and both feeling very raw at the moment for various reasons - but we are friends again. Northey is considerate indeed.Bev x



Bev, it's good to hear you ar Ok with each other and I hope your feeling a bit better - it seemed out of character for you.  Have a virtual hug!

Yes Am, how about we all chill with a coffee (bit early for a pint of Adnams!)  Drizzly and rainy here today.


----------



## am64

runner said:


> Bev, it's good to hear you ar Ok with each other and I hope your feeling a bit better - it seemed out of character for you.  Have a virtual hug!
> 
> Yes Am, how about we all chill with a coffee (bit early for a pint of Adnams!)  Drizzly and rainy here today.



sounds good runner xxx i might have a wee drop of brandy in mine x


----------



## SacredHeart

oooop...overslept a bit there!


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> oooop...overslept a bit there!



luck you !!!! the clocks changing was difficult this morning  a few things have cropped up Becky so will try and contact DUK this afternoon xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Sure no worries. I'm drafting BDW pack copy whilst watching Beauty and the Beast. On VHS....how retro!


----------



## SacredHeart

Man I love Beauty & the Beast.....*cries*


----------



## PhilT

I used to love watching Beauty & the Beast too, Ron Perlman and Linda Hamilton before they were more well known.


----------



## SacredHeart

It's probably my favourite Disney film. I'm now watching Enchanted . It's raining and it's my day off. I was going to go into town, but I don't want to get soaked! Plus it's a nice background to do DiDkA things to. But I might do some yoga on the Wii Fit later so I don't feel like a complete slob


----------



## am64

right all sorted ...had to sort ou a few minor things on car cos ...we going to wales on Friday  so back now and will try and ring DUK on behalf of DiDkA xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Awesome. I'm halfway through the info pack copy


----------



## rossi_mac

evening/morning crew

Had a great day outside today I love the fresh air, even when it's wet!

But it feels like tuesday today, maybe it's a subconcious thang to help me deal with a four day week, it is isn't it? Oh well lets see what tomorrow feels like!

Feeling much better lately think I had a low for a wee while Might head off now and head to bar Rossi


----------



## SacredHeart

Evening Rossi!  it's been raining all day here, and on my day off, too! Haven't bothered venturing outside


----------



## am64

evening all usual please Kate ...what d'ya mean kates got a day off and eddie Izzards  running the place for the night?


----------



## SacredHeart

That would be AMAZING.

http://www.didka.co.uk/getinvolved.html is up!


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> Evening Rossi!  it's been raining all day here, and on my day off, too! Haven't bothered venturing outside



How can you live in York and not go out EVERY day?


----------



## AlisonM

It's been gorgeous day here, cold but sunny. Mind, there's snow forecast this week.... Oh joy.


----------



## rossi_mac

I was told there's snow forecast doon here for wednesday can't see it happening myself!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oh bum

stalker woman has been at it again

When this first started I began to delete a load of old LJ entries - and have taken out some about my first dig with southampton. I can't get any of them back D: This makes me wonder whether I should go through and delete all of them???? I don't want her getting hold of any more information is the thing...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ok, no. I'm going to hide in my hole again. I feel very down. I don't want to see or talk to anyone.

bye


----------



## Corrine

rossi_mac said:


> I was told there's snow forecast doon here for wednesday can't see it happening myself!



It had so better not blinking snow on Wednesday - it's nearly April!


----------



## Corrine

salmonpuff said:


> ok, no. I'm going to hide in my hole again. I feel very down. I don't want to see or talk to anyone.
> 
> bye



Sorry Salmonpuff I don't know what to suggest.  Can you not report her to someone?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Corrine said:


> Sorry Salmonpuff I don't know what to suggest.  Can you not report her to someone?



its alright. no one seems to give two hoots about it anyway. I;; just let her keep playing with my mind, I don't what she's trying to achieve but I think she's winning


----------



## margie

Sam - are you in a union ? Some allow you a couple oh hours access to a solicitor  they could give you some advice. If not have a look and see if there are any solicitors who will give free legal advice - and see what you can do to stop this. 

Harassment is horrid, can you put any additional controls on you lj entries and block her ?

I asked on your thread if you had a common friend who could take her aside and get her to stop.

I hope you get some joy soon. In the meantime try and get some relief from your zombie killing etc.


----------



## am64

hey sam got reply from LJ re my complaint i have to report it as abuse ...but also join up ummm how do i do that....follow the instructions i spose....

To you all I as a non member of Live Jornal did access the 'stalkers' page and to be quite honest was horrified by the lanuage and abuse being posted... it was extremely nasty... what i am hoping to do is report the abuse and just simply ask ...please read it ..do you think this is right x


----------



## runner

Wow! I think you are all just as amazing as Eddie - how on earth did you get this up and running so quickly?  I'll certainly be having a go and will try and pass it on - thanks one and all.


----------



## runner

salmonpuff said:


> its alright. no one seems to give two hoots about it anyway. I;; just let her keep playing with my mind, I don't what she's trying to achieve but I think she's winning



Have you tried going to the police?  I believe stalking and or harrassment  is now a criminal offence.


----------



## Freddie99

Damn Levemir. One change of routine puts it all out of sync. Time to up the damn stuff again tonight. Once more unto the arbeit dear friends...


----------



## Red Pumper

Hi all,
just thought I'd pop in for a lunchtime pint.

I'll have a Consiton Bluebird please barman!

Tom, only a couple more weeks then you can kiss goodbye to Levemir. Life is better on a pump!


----------



## Corrine

salmonpuff said:


> its alright. no one seems to give two hoots about it anyway. I;; just let her keep playing with my mind, I don't what she's trying to achieve but I think she's winning



All the time you let her play with your mind she is winning (although I do appreciate it's easier said than done) - have you tried threatening to have her arrested for harrassment?  From what I can see she is clearly unbalanced and seems to have nothing better to do?


----------



## SacredHeart

I think the person in question is in Australia, which makes that a bit harder, sadly.


----------



## am64

Corrine said:


> All the time you let her play with your mind she is winning (although I do appreciate it's easier said than done) - have you tried threatening to have her arrested for harrassment?  From what I can see she is clearly unbalanced and seems to have nothing better to do?



corrine ive lost her name do you have it can you pm it to me?


----------



## Corrine

am64 said:


> corrine ive lost her name do you have it can you pm it to me?



I think its on another thread AM - I'll try and find it.


----------



## am64

Corrine said:


> I think its on another thread AM - I'll try and find it.



thanks xx have you read it ?


----------



## SacredHeart

I was saying this over on the Hypercafe, but waiting is driving me crazy! Apparently they've made a decision regarding me getting a place to do my Master's Degree, and I'm going to hear within th next two weeks. I wish I HADN'T known that!


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> I was saying this over on the Hypercafe, but waiting is driving me crazy! Apparently they've made a decision regarding me getting a place to do my Master's Degree, and I'm going to hear within th next two weeks. I wish I HADN'T known that!



oooh good luck becky xx (my Daughter didnt get a place at the slade )


----------



## SacredHeart

That sucks hon. But to have got as far as she did is huge kudos. It's their loss, in my opinion xx


----------



## Corrine

am64 said:


> thanks xx have you read it ?



th LJ stuff?  No - I can't get access at work.  If you want any help tho let me know - there must be something we can do.


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all. 
I'm sat in the car in the rain waiting for my mother to appear. Oh what joy!


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey Tez 

I've been meaning to ask you actually - in your experience as the diastix master, does pepsi react the same way as coke?


----------



## am64

thanks folks I now have a LJ !


----------



## SacredHeart

oooh yey!


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> oooh yey!



ssshhhhssssshhhhh we might be being watched !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ssshhhhssssshhhhh we might be being watched !



only if you say a gem for my quote of the week thread HAHA#

oops i typed in here grrrrrrr.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> only if you say a gem for my quote of the week thread HAHA#
> 
> oops i typed in here grrrrrrr.



hahhaa now your here steff you might as well have a drink ....becky got the champagne ??? steffs back !!


----------



## Hazel

I will buy Seff any drink as we have missed her valued company here in the bar

Welcome back hun!


----------



## SacredHeart

Woo! *pops the champers*


----------



## Steff

You lot !!

Once you in this place its hard to get back out so i hear lol


----------



## SacredHeart

That would be because we lost the keys!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> That would be because we lost the keys!



lol.Ive just picked son up and as soon as i got out the front door my brollie broke on me , the wind was to strong so got soaked through grrrr.


----------



## SacredHeart

Yuck, that's no fun. I got soaked going out to get my lunch, and I've got the heater on again. I was getting used to having it turned off.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Yuck, that's no fun. I got soaked going out to get my lunch, and I've got the heater on again. I was getting used to having it turned off.



Yeah it is set to stay for abit here, snow has even been mentioned for tomorrow.


----------



## SacredHeart

Yeah, everyone's on about the snow that's due here. I think they're off on one, personally. York's been predicted LOADS of rain, but there's no snow forecast. Other places, yes. Here, no.


----------



## Hazel

been snowing, sleeting, raining here for the last 24 hours - and it's freezing too, thoroughly miserable

A day to stay in with a drink, and good friends


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm stuck in the middle of a horrid looking pile of paperwork at the moment, so I'm all up for going home later!


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff2010 said:


> You lot !!
> 
> Once you in this place its hard to get back out so i hear lol



I was once so, hmm drunk! That I couldn't find the way out of my own bedroom! Not good I think I was found asleep in a corner not where the door was!


----------



## rossi_mac

SacredHeart said:


> Hey Tez
> 
> I've been meaning to ask you actually - in your experience as the diastix master, does pepsi react the same way as coke?



Becki ooh i or y? what are you?

Anyway reason for post I bought my diastixs today down at jones the bootmakers four pounds sixty five I believe! Bargain!


----------



## SacredHeart

Excellent good sir! And as for y or i, I spell it Becky, but I've had so many spellings and variations that nothing really bothers me. It's misspellings of Rebecca that annoy me! I spell it Rebecca, but I've had all the following at some point:

Rebbecca
Rebbeca
Rebbeckah
Rebeckah
Rachel 
Stephanie 

Now those last two are REALLY spelling it wrong!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Excellent good sir! And as for y or i, I spell it Becky, but I've had so many spellings and variations that nothing really bothers me. It's misspellings of Rebecca that annoy me! I spell it Rebecca, but I've had all the following at some point:
> 
> Rebbecca
> Rebbeca
> Rebbeckah
> Rebeckah
> Rachel
> Stephanie
> 
> Now those last two are REALLY spelling it wrong!



I wont hear nothing said about that last name


----------



## SacredHeart

lol! Not a thing wrong with Stephanie! It's just not how you spell Rebecca!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> lol! Not a thing wrong with Stephanie! It's just not how you spell Rebecca!



Even Rossi would not spell rebecca that badly when drunk.


----------



## rossi_mac

SacredHeart said:


> Excellent good sir! And as for y or i, I spell it Becky, but I've had so many spellings and variations that nothing really bothers me. It's misspellings of Rebecca that annoy me! I spell it Rebecca, but I've had all the following at some point:
> 
> Rebbecca
> Rebbeca
> Rebbeckah
> Rebeckah
> Rachel
> Stephanie
> 
> Now those last two are REALLY spelling it wrong!



I get annoyed when due to my natural ability to mumble at any given moment I am called Russell! gets me right there! Spelling of surname, well I haven't got time to go into the number of misspellings here!


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff2010 said:


> Even Rossi would not spell rebecca that badly when drunk.



Thanks Steff that's good of you to say


----------



## SacredHeart

My name is Rebecca Thomson. It's not a DIFFICULT name, but the number of absolute butcherings of it that I see are amazing. I shudder to think what would have happened had my parents actually called me Katja like they thought about doing!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Thanks Steff that's good of you to say



Well I could not think of anyone else to use in my example x


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff2010 said:


> Well I could not think of anyone else to use in my example x



Then I am of use sometimes, brill!


----------



## Hazel

Hello

Having always worked for multi national companies my name causes problems and tryng to spell it out over the 'phone is worse

Hazel Eadie

The worst written reponse I got was Mr Hazzle Easy!?!?!?!?1?!


----------



## margie

Just had hail, lightning and thunder here. Oh the joys of British weather.

Good luck with the Masters Application Becky - what are you hoping to study?


----------



## SacredHeart

Hazel said:


> Hello
> 
> Having always worked for multi national companies my name causes problems and tryng to spell it out over the 'phone is worse
> 
> Hazel Eadie
> 
> The worst written reponse I got was Mr Hazzle Easy!?!?!?!?1?!



That sounds like something you'd buy from JML! 



margie said:


> Just had hail, lightning and thunder here. Oh the joys of British weather.
> 
> Good luck with the Masters Application Becky - what are you hoping to study?



Thanks Margie  I'm hoping to do a Master of Arts in Theatre: Writing, Directing & Performance from the University of York. Aiming to do it part time over two yeras so that I can carry on working full time


----------



## rossi_mac

Wowser That does sound like hard work, I'm sure you're up to it though, good luck with that Becky


----------



## SacredHeart

Yeah, I think it'll be two years of really hard slog, but it'll be worth it. An MA to my name means that I'll get taken a lot more seriously for some of the jobs I want to apply for.

http://www.york.ac.uk/depts/tft/pgrad/MAwpd.htm That's the course, in case anyone wants to see what I'm crazy enough to have signed up to


----------



## am64

look at that i entice steffy to the pub then have to go out !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> look at that i entice steffy to the pub then have to go out !!



I know your a menace am you really are.


----------



## am64

hehheee loving the avatar cuz x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hehheee loving the avatar cuz x



cheers hun , 

have you had busy day?


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> cheers hun ,
> 
> have you had busy day?



in out in out...shake it all about !! got to go and get the T on soon so wont be long xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> in out in out...shake it all about !! got to go and get the T on soon so wont be long xxx



lolol okies hun got roast pork here  gotta eat earlier 2night have been finding that by eating at 6.30 its only giving our lad hour and half for his food to digest so going for 5.15 for a while 


bye for nowxx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> lolol okies hun got roast pork here  gotta eat earlier 2night have been finding that by eating at 6.30 its only giving our lad hour and half for his food to digest so going for 5.15 for a while
> 
> 
> bye for nowxx



4mins then steff ! we got some fresh Plaice and salad and maybe homemade oven chips not sure yet ....but id better get on the case xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ahahahaha. We just watched american dad with dinner and it made me laugh:

"You're lieabetic, you have lieabetes"

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## rossi_mac

been to shops bought wine and lager, ooh and some veg

Happy Rossi


----------



## Freddie99

Just seen my blood spreadsheets for February and January and realised how much of an arse I was being. Damn stupid what I did then... Thankfully I'm back on the straight and narrow now...

Tom


----------



## Hazel

A bit of a wake up call Tom

First time I saw mine printed off - I nearly fainted

Good luck


----------



## Freddie99

Hazel said:


> A bit of a wake up call Tom
> 
> First time I saw mine printed off - I nearly fainted
> 
> Good luck



Too right. Good job things are back to where they should be now. Just a few minor tweaks prior to getting my hands on my pump.


----------



## rossi_mac

Tom Hreben said:


> Too right. Good job things are back to where they should be now. Just a few minor tweaks prior to getting my hands on my pump.



you must nearly have one by now Tom? Hope when you do get your claws on it it's the right colour and things become a bit easier a least some of the time


----------



## am64

hi all! large drink required here rossi and Tom ....is it nice being at home for easter Tom?


----------



## AlisonM

I need a nice big hot toddy tonight to defrost me.


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> I need a nice big hot toddy tonight to defrost me.



any snow yet ally?


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> any snow yet ally?



Just a wee flake or billion.


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> you must nearly have one by now Tom? Hope when you do get your claws on it it's the right colour and things become a bit easier a least some of the time



I do believe I will be seeing it tomorrow and having my training with a little play with it. Pacific blue is the colour I chose. I really hope it makes  a difference to my life. I've only known jabs and life pre insulin I can't even recall. 



am64 said:


> hi all! large drink required here rossi and Tom ....is it nice being at home for easter Tom?



It's taking some getting used to. I'd forgotten my family were in need of the men in white coats a while back. They are seriously mental. Good to be home though. I'm not going to whinge!


----------



## Steff

evening all xxx


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> I do believe I will be seeing it tomorrow and having my training with a little play with it. Pacific blue is the colour I chose. I really hope it makes  a difference to my life. I've only known jabs and life pre insulin I can't even recall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's taking some getting used to. I'd forgotten my family were in need of the men in white coats a while back. They are seriously mental. Good to be home though. I'm not going to whinge!



hahha hawian sunset wasnt it not pacific blue? soz old joke


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> evening all xxx



Evening hon. xx


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Evening hon. xx



you doing alright hun
x xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Not too bad. Writing tonight's blog (and having a bit of a whinge on there )


----------



## am64

hello im around but being atudor fan on LJ ...i got a response from anne boleyn


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hello im around but being atudor fan on LJ ...i got a response from anne boleyn



what was annes respone


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Well, I have got a response from LJ myself...and I'm not happy about it...

_"In order for content to be considered harassing, the post must contain information sufficient to contact you and encourage others to contact you via these means. However, if the entry does not encourage others to contact you, but still only provides information sufficient for a random reader to identify you in the physical world, the content may be considered an invasion of privacy. This means that the poster must include your full name, your address, your telephone number, or other uniquely identifying material or information. First names, Internet nicknames, LiveJournal usernames, and other forms of non-identifying information do not suffice to identify users in the physical world, and are not considered invasions of privacy." _

Sorry but er...just because shes not giving out my real name doesn't mean she is not harassing and abusing me! I wouldn't be surprised if she has posted something identifying (such as my blog address?) in her locked post. LJ have dissapointed me big time...


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xxx


----------



## margie

Hi Sam 

I haven't seen the LJ pages but from what others have said they are unpleasant.
Even if LJ don't class it as harassment ( I guess they are saying you don't have to read the pages), can't they see it as defamation. As for non identifying information - if many people know you by a name and you move in the same circles then why is it not invasion of privacy - sorry didn't express that very well.

Hopefully those who are on LJ and complain can have the articles pulled.


----------



## Steff

Well soaked again i wont doubt 'll be coughing and sneezing this time next week lol.

Annoyed with the school today, my lad forget to pick his packed lunch up so i went in and handed it in, i get a phone call at 9 o clock from the receptionist in the office she says hi there we have your son here in the office quite upset he thinks he has lost his lunch, i said im sorry but i handed it in to the lady on the desk about 35 minutes ok and she said she would get it to him , she said oh hold on a minute so held on and she came back and so oh sorry our mistake miss cramp or whoever her name forgot to hand it to him, poor lad he was in tears grrrr.


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> Well, I have got a response from LJ myself...and I'm not happy about it...
> 
> _"In order for content to be considered harassing, the post must contain information sufficient to contact you and encourage others to contact you via these means. However, if the entry does not encourage others to contact you, but still only provides information sufficient for a random reader to identify you in the physical world, the content may be considered an invasion of privacy. This means that the poster must include your full name, your address, your telephone number, or other uniquely identifying material or information. First names, Internet nicknames, LiveJournal usernames, and other forms of non-identifying information do not suffice to identify users in the physical world, and are not considered invasions of privacy." _
> 
> Sorry but er...just because shes not giving out my real name doesn't mean she is not harassing and abusing me! I wouldn't be surprised if she has posted something identifying (such as my blog address?) in her locked post. LJ have dissapointed me big time...



well i saw that on LJ policy and TBH sam most of the abuse policy is about having to have the name address etc posted by the abuser ...not very impressive  xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all. Freezing here this morning. But FINALLY got pictures from my birthday party up on facebook


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Morning all. Freezing here this morning. But FINALLY got pictures from my birthday party up on facebook



hi morning hun , dam i dont have fb


----------



## SacredHeart

awww.....I don't know how to put pics on here, sadly


----------



## margie

High winds and alternating sleet and rain here today. I want to put the heating back on.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> awww.....I don't know how to put pics on here, sadly



oooooh yikes! well people will just have to see them that have fb and tell me how good they are lol


----------



## SacredHeart

That's a plan! 

I need to do my DiDkA photo tonight now I think about it. Going to try and get everyone at the office to do it as well


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> That's a plan!
> 
> I need to do my DiDkA photo tonight now I think about it. Going to try and get everyone at the office to do it as well



Aww that will be good get as any people involved as possible.

Well dad is arriving in an hour just text me i was amazed did not even know he knew how to switch his  mobile on


----------



## margie

Steff - are you and I the only people on here not on Facebook ? I've never bothered with it, none of my siblings are on it, 2 were but left. 

Are you off now - to ensure the house is ready for your Dad - I am sure he'll have a lovely time.

Becky -good luck with the photos. The course you want to do looks good, I had been thinking about doing a Masters in an IT related discipline but haven't done anything about it.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Steff - are you and I the only people on here not on Facebook ? I've never bothered with it, none of my siblings are on it, 2 were but left.
> 
> Are you off now - to ensure the house is ready for your Dad - I am sure he'll have a lovely time.
> 
> Becky -good luck with the photos. The course you want to do looks good, I had been thinking about doing a Masters in an IT related discipline but haven't done anything about it.




hiya hun i got most done yesterday im just waiting for the tumble dryer to finish drying off some bed linen.


Yeah i have never been that bothered about it at all hun i struggle to get in here some days nevermind opening a facebook account lol. x


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm like that with twitter. I have an account that I use, basically to try and promote my blog. It is a bit addictive though....


----------



## Steff

Right gals and guys,

Im away to go and get my dad now I shakll catch up with you all very soon, if theres any gossip please feel free to mail me 

Catch you all soon xx


----------



## SacredHeart

See you soon, Steff! Have fun


----------



## Freddie99

Achtung!

I have my hands on my pump and fortunately the got the order right and it's blue! More detail on the piumpers thread and I will be doing a variety of photos etc later on today.

Tom


----------



## rachelha

Tom Hreben said:


> Achtung!
> 
> I have my hands on my pump and fortunately the got the order right and it's blue! More detail on the piumpers thread and I will be doing a variety of photos etc later on today.
> 
> Tom



Brilliant!!  I am v jealous.


----------



## PhilT

margie said:


> Steff - are you and I the only people on here not on Facebook ? I've never bothered with it, none of my siblings are on it, 2 were but left.
> 
> Are you off now - to ensure the house is ready for your Dad - I am sure he'll have a lovely time.
> 
> Becky -good luck with the photos. The course you want to do looks good, I had been thinking about doing a Masters in an IT related discipline but haven't done anything about it.


 
I'm probably worse than you and Steff, I have never bothered with any social networking sites!


----------



## Steff

Hey all dad got here ok and is just visiting the neighbours, x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hi everyone. The last 10 days without a day off really caught up with me today, have been feeling rather rough and came home after lunch whereupon I fell into bed and slept the afternoon away.

She is still looking at my LJ profile. I'm fighting the urge to look at her blog.......

last day of nablopomo today. Trying to think of something good to write about.


----------



## Steff

Evening all well dad and other half have gone out to watch the footy, im pleased of the peace actually lol x


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> Hi everyone. The last 10 days without a day off really caught up with me today, have been feeling rather rough and came home after lunch whereupon I fell into bed and slept the afternoon away.
> 
> She is still looking at my LJ profile. I'm fighting the urge to look at her blog.......
> 
> last day of nablopomo today. Trying to think of something good to write about.



A story about a net stalker getting her comeuppance maybe?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

AlisonM said:


> A story about a net stalker getting her comeuppance maybe?



there will be something added to the bottom I think. The main brunt today is a huge thank you letter to everyone who has helped and supported me over the past 14 years 

comeuppance mwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahaha


----------



## Hazel

evening peeps any brandy left

recovering from visit to the dentist  -  need something to numb pain


----------



## am64

hi all I just got back busy day ...and tomorrow id much the same but friday....wales !!!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx

lovin the new avatar am x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

my cup of tea tastes funky.......


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I just found out someone very dear to me has passed away, Danielle was a young lady with cerebal palsy but she had the ***** to get up and go to uni. She was amazing. 

I feel very sad now. Someone amazing has been taken from the world.


----------



## Steff

Hi all i shall catch u all later my sons last day 2day and me and dad are off easter shopping x


----------



## Red Pumper

Hi Salmon,

sorry to hear about your loss.

I popped in for a very early whisly and to moan about my day ahead, reading your post has put my small problem into perspective.

My wife woke me at around 5.30 this morning muttering something about us having a leak. When I managed to open my eyes, I saw that water was dripping through our bedroom ceiling right onto where she was sleeping.

It looks like we have a leak in our flat roofed dormer. I now have the wonderful task of trying to find a roofer that will come out the day before the Easter bank holiday to fix the roof. Given the weather forecast - it needs doing today.

Still, it could be worse - the leak could have been on my side


----------



## am64

sorry to hear your news sam xxx


----------



## margie

Ah Sam -sending you and your friend's family sympathy. 
You must be in shock, take it easy today and try and think of the good times you shared.

Also check your milk - that may be why your tea tastes funny.


----------



## Corrine

salmonpuff said:


> I just found out someone very dear to me has passed away, Danielle was a young lady with cerebal palsy but she had the ***** to get up and go to uni. She was amazing.
> 
> I feel very sad now. Someone amazing has been taken from the world.



Sorry to hear that Sam.  You take it easy and try and stay positive. x


----------



## runner

salmonpuff said:


> I just found out someone very dear to me has passed away, Danielle was a young lady with cerebal palsy but she had the ***** to get up and go to uni. She was amazing.
> 
> I feel very sad now. Someone amazing has been taken from the world.



Sorry to hear about Danielle and how sad you're feeling, and hope she got the best out of life.  She sounds like an inspiration.


----------



## runner

Red Pumper said:


> Hi Salmon,
> 
> sorry to hear about your loss.
> 
> I popped in for a very early whisly and to moan about my day ahead, reading your post has put my small problem into perspective.
> 
> My wife woke me at around 5.30 this morning muttering something about us having a leak. When I managed to open my eyes, I saw that water was dripping through our bedroom ceiling right onto where she was sleeping.
> 
> It looks like we have a leak in our flat roofed dormer. I now have the wonderful task of trying to find a roofer that will come out the day before the Easter bank holiday to fix the roof. Given the weather forecast - it needs doing today.
> 
> Still, it could be worse - the leak could have been on my side



Hi Red,  exactly the same thing happenend to us - the water was driping through the light fitting!  We set up a 'Heath Robinson' affair my dad would have been proud of. This involved tying a funnel to the light fitting, connecting some garden hose to direct the water into a bucket, then dragged the sofa cushions onto the floor and went tback to bed in the lounge!  Had to have a new flat roof...  You might want to check your insurance, but if it's past the expected life of the flat roof, it's probably a no-no.  Good luck!


----------



## Freddie99

Sam,

Sorry to hear about your loss. Credit to Danielle for making as much as she could of life. 

How are we all?


----------



## PhilT

Sorry to hear your bad news Sam.


----------



## Steff

So sorry to hear this Sam .


----------



## SacredHeart

Really sorry to hear about this, hon. You know where I am if you need a chat, ok? xx


----------



## Akasha

salmonpuff said:


> I just found out someone very dear to me has passed away, Danielle was a young lady with cerebal palsy but she had the ***** to get up and go to uni. She was amazing.
> 
> I feel very sad now. Someone amazing has been taken from the world.



Thats made me feel more sad as my mom has cerebal palsy. 
Its always the people who have the most **** thrown at them in life that go out and make a difference and normally with a big smile! 

Salmon, im sorry for your loss.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Thank you everyone. Its been a very sad and strange day but am going to have a few drinks for danni after work. And becks, thank you, you're a star


----------



## SacredHeart

Anytime love xx


----------



## Steff

Well rain is here my dad is dying to take lad to the park but so far no go


----------



## SacredHeart

Not up for a spot of puddle jumping, Steff?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Not up for a spot of puddle jumping, Steff?



son is my dad aint though lol.


----------



## SacredHeart

It's pretty much an annual feature of our staff day out, is puddle jumping!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> It's pretty much an annual feature of our staff day out, is puddle jumping!



lolol, whats your working schuedule for easter hun?


----------



## SacredHeart

4 day weekend! Yey!  There's not much point us being open, since everyone we'd do business with is shut anyway.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> 4 day weekend! Yey!  There's not much point us being open, since everyone we'd do business with is shut anyway.



very true have you many plans ?


----------



## SacredHeart

Not really. I imagine I shall end up going to a few pubs to test their drinks though! Have you got good plans with your dad?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Not really. I imagine I shall end up going to a few pubs to test their drinks though! Have you got good plans with your dad?



he is taking son to the cimena tomoro night , so me and oh are going for a meal.
rest of time i dunno im sure we will make plans day by day.


----------



## SacredHeart

Sometimes just winging it is nice though


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Sometimes just winging it is nice though



Very true, he is now playing on his ds my dad bought him a new game this morning.


----------



## SacredHeart

Nice! 

Aw man, I am SO trying to think out my every reply on the 'quote' thread. I'm a bit prickly about politics, and try to avoid the threads normally, but once I'm in, I struggle to walk away. It's my own flipping fault. I should have gone with my gut and ignored the thread completely!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Nice!
> 
> Aw man, I am SO trying to think out my every reply on the 'quote' thread. I'm a bit prickly about politics, and try to avoid the threads normally, but once I'm in, I struggle to walk away. It's my own flipping fault. I should have gone with my gut and ignored the thread completely!



well i just see northey been in but not seen what he wrote yet x


----------



## SacredHeart

Asking us to stay on topic 

Yeah, I'm very much at fault for hijacking the thread. I just can't walk away. It's something I feel very strongly about.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Asking us to stay on topic
> 
> Yeah, I'm very much at fault for hijacking the thread. I just can't walk away. It's something I feel very strongly about.



You nawty girl you , just watch northey dont set upon you with rule enforcement hehe.


----------



## SacredHeart

lol! To be fair, he'd be absolutely right to!


----------



## am64

what have you done now becky ?? off to find the thread !


----------



## SacredHeart

Nah, it's all ok, Am


----------



## am64

got it ....
and as we are in the pub now id just like to say, i first got the right to vote in Thatcher Britain  and we have been trying to repair the damage caused ever since....i will never forgive her for stopping free milk to the school kids and gassing all the badgers xxx before she came pm ...... And if anyone wants to disagree.... just think about the 'endowerment mortgage' fiasco and the serious failing pension scandels ..... who benefited most out of that ??? ...no more will be said !
by the way this is all my opinion.... i always vote because women died for my right to do so xxxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Have a drink on me...

Regardless of how you vote, I just say VOTE, because like you say - people died so we could! I'm staying out of that original thread now, because I think up til now I've been respectful. But I don't know how long I can keep that up!

Anyhoo.....Big Dipper Weekend got tweeted by Diabetes Mine yesterday, which was great! . Time to change my picture tonight!


----------



## Steff

Hi all got myself a new coat my zip gone on my old one had it 5 years was my best friend it was lol.Oh trivial life i lead


----------



## SacredHeart

Oooh, nice steff. Where'd you get it from?


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Have a drink on me...
> 
> Regardless of how you vote, I just say VOTE, because like you say - people died so we could! I'm staying out of that original thread now, because I think up til now I've been respectful. But I don't know how long I can keep that up!
> 
> Anyhoo.....Big Dipper Weekend got tweeted by Diabetes Mine yesterday, which was great! . Time to change my picture tonight!



Brilliant !!! roll it out !!! fun fun xxxx

you were fine in the thread btw ....i wonder if Northe will alow a politics thread as General election is comming up .....


----------



## SacredHeart

If this is an example of things to come, I think it might be better not to!


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> If this is an example of things to come, I think it might be better not to!



i quite agree !!! impossible to mod !


----------



## am64

for some reason i posted twice so removed one


----------



## SacredHeart

Yup. 

Off to Sainsbury's on the way home to look for something nice for over the weekend


----------



## SacredHeart

Flipping heck! We've just broken the 'most users ever online'?!  I expect most were spambots though....


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all,

Back from London in the car...

Now I know why I usually let the train take the strain....

Anyway, time for something loud today. Jukebox warming up as I type.

*Tie Your Mother Down *by Queen from 1976 could be first on I think.

Becky, saw your blog post about fingers. Can I suggest you wash them in hot water for a few minutes to soften the skin and then stab the side of your finger?

*Don't You Forget About Me *by Simple Minds is on after Freddie...


----------



## SacredHeart

Oooh, i've got some Queen on spotify right now!


----------



## Tezzz

SacredHeart said:


> Oooh, i've got some Queen on spotify right now!



What you got playing? I might just have it on CD or vinyl..

Need some cheering up.


----------



## SacredHeart

Currently - I Want It All. Up next is The Show Must Go On


----------



## AlisonM

It's Raining Men here.


----------



## SacredHeart

Lucky you! We only ever seem to get water


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Oooh, nice steff. Where'd you get it from?



my usual hun littlewoods.


----------



## SacredHeart

Nice  I've discovered Matalan now has an online shop. I'm not letting myself try it!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Nice  I've discovered Matalan now has an online shop. I'm not letting myself try it!




lol good will power there


----------



## SacredHeart

Let's see how long it lasts!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Let's see how long it lasts!



lol

right im offski got a nice casserole waiting for me x

nights from me now


am hun have a lovely time in wales xxxxxxx take care


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

everything sucks


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> everything sucks



hey sam whats going on hun


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> hey sam whats going on hun



whata NOT going on? what HASN'T gone wrong?

i want to crawl in a hole and hide  worst week ever


----------



## SacredHeart

salmonpuff said:


> whata NOT going on? what HASN'T gone wrong?
> 
> i want to crawl in a hole and hide  worst week ever



*HUGS* I know it's horrid, trust me I do...for at least some of what you're dealing with today, I have been there.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> *HUGS* I know it's horrid, trust me I do...for at least some of what you're dealing with today, I have been there.



friend dying, levels through the roof, loosing job?



bloods are currently at 17 and not moving. I feel like *****

I want to CRY, and I'm irritable so sorry if i come across as nasty. I don't mean it. I just want to punch someone in the face right about now


----------



## am64

hey sam ...soz big hugs xxxxx I have been getting somewhere with the other little project ...i have been accepted as a friend .....this may take some time but bear with me xxxxx i am away for a week now so dont think im not responding xxx have just one very dark chocolate egg on me xxxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Partly, yes. I do.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

and now my right foot is hurting

oh ********** JOY of JOYS

 grump grump grump


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

imgoing to bed before i punch someone in the face :/


----------



## shiv

g'night sam


----------



## Freddie99

Just having a quiet play with my pump. Don't want to do much other than set the date and time as I want to avoid a bollocking from my team when we come to going live with it. Menus are nice and easy to navigate through. It's all rather damn nice to have.


----------



## am64

does it text tom ?? 

ok folks im off now out of range from 21st century equipment ...just the tides and birdies xxxx see you after 10th ...have fun at the guildford gig ....and happy dipping to one and all xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

How is everyone today?

Just about to have some shredded wheat for breakfast for a change. Deciding whether to sin and have half a teaspoon of sugar on them or be good and use splenda...?

*Radio Ga Ga *by_ Queen _is playing in the background.


----------



## runner

Hmmmm tough choice Tez!  I like dark brown muscovado sugar on mine (to correct a hypo )

Had Hot Cross Bun this morning.


----------



## rossi_mac

late morning peeps, was on the good stuff last night, levels held out too!

Just had porridge with strawberry jam on it yum!

Right of to work in garden to become a broken man again!

Catch you soon

looking forward to the wine/beer tonight, and an oven cooked meal!


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everones well, off on a family visit now dropping easter eggs off to little mates of sons lol  and seeing my nan x


----------



## runner

Have a nice Easter everyone!


----------



## Steff

Same to you runner hun xx

hope am got to wales ok, least she got further then the front door this time lol x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well x
rain rain rain grr, well off to W early today doing shift till 2


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Why Does Everything Keep Going Wrong???????????????


----------



## Tezzz

Wassup Sam?

Can we help?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

No. I'm too angry to even go into it


----------



## Tezzz

OK. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Hazel

Hello Sam - I hope you soon feel better

I just your blog where you were thankful to your Mam and Ded, medics and friends - you certainly sounded as though you have a suberb support network.

Can you call upon one of them to help?

I hope for you, things improve. soon

best wishes


----------



## margie

Sam hope things improve soon. I know people say problems are character building - but sometimes you feel like screaming I have enough character now.


----------



## Steff

Evening all well have roast beef for tonight my dad went out and came back from the butchers with it and some sausages, we wondered where he had wandered off to lol


----------



## Tezzz

The hifi is on. Turntable is set to 45. Earplugs are ready in case.

Coz it's tune-e-poos time! Little old me has blown the dust off some records to give the speakers a little exercise....

*Valerie* by Steve Winwood is on as I type.

Might stick summat by Queen Live In Wembley after this one. I feel a bit of concert may be unofficially held in my sitting room ha ha!


----------



## shiv

having a really crappy evening. i just want to cry. i feel so cabin fever-ish here, and it's ridiculously difficult to get any time off without about 10 months notice. i'm going home for 3 days at the end of april, for my birthday, and now my partner is all like WELL I WANT TO HAVE SOME TIME OFF TOO. i was like, i'm going for my birthday, not just random time off. now he feels all entitled to just take a 3 day break. which he is, it's just the way he's going about it that's bothering me.

i'm seriously thinking of telling my employers i've been diagnosed as depressed and therefore am probably not the best person for the role right now. it would mess everything up, but at least i could get out of here. i need a break so badly.

uggggh most of that is just me talking out my backside, and i'll calm down tomorrow. just a particularly bad time atm.


----------



## Northerner

I'm sorry to hear that Shiv, is there any possibility of your doctor sighning you off for a week so that you can get your strength back?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv, get your bum to the doctors as soon as you can, they should be able to sign you off for exhaustion or summat.

Then you can come visit me and we can b***h about the world together


----------



## rachelha

Northerner said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Shiv, is there any possibility of your doctor sighning you off for a week so that you can get your strength back?



Sounds like a good idea to me. You need to look after yourself too.  Sorry to hear you are feeling so rough SHiv it can't be easy coping with everything and having such a tough job.  Big hugs


----------



## twinnie

hello all i am back sorry had a few issues to sort out and was very down 
as the doctor has had to stop all my tablets but i am starting to feel better now 
diet coke please


----------



## Freddie99

Bloody Levemir isn't doing its job. Been waking up high for the past few days now. Time for more Levemir in the evenings. Great. I really wanted to destroy my legs even more.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all

nice to see your back twinnie, ill be a little more quieter  for abit as have my dad here but lovely to hear from u x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Tom Hreben said:


> Bloody Levemir isn't doing its job. Been waking up high for the past few days now. Time for more Levemir in the evenings. Great. I really wanted to destroy my legs even more.



Tom, have you thought you may be dropping low in the night? Thats how I wake up high, also mixed in with a bit of DP too.


----------



## Freddie99

salmonpuff said:


> Tom, have you thought you may be dropping low in the night? Thats how I wake up high, also mixed in with a bit of DP too.



Sadly it's not that. I'm just not getting enough. I've been waking up at abotu 2am for the past few days and i've been high. Damn it.


----------



## Steff

hey all hows things x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

very strange...checked the post all day yesterday and nothing at all  go check today and all the post is there including the irritating red card from the postie saying he has the charger for my meter

anyway - got the pump letter in it 

but my DSN team is changing  This makes me sad. It won't be Helen anymore and i adore her to pieces! Maybe if I ask to keep seeing her they'll let me?


----------



## shiv

sam - what do you mean the team is changing? like people are moving jobs and whatnot? i think i'm right in saying you can request to see who you like, so prob worth asking to be transferred to wherever she is?

i'm hoping to see some results from my referral to Glos soon. come onnnnnnnnn DSNs give me an appointment sooooooooon


----------



## xxlou_lxx

I just wanted to randomly post (here will do) haha 

I went out on friday and got sooooo drunk (my sis was nice enough to look after the wee one) I think I am still hungover  My bms were all over the place but thats another story altogether and sadly Im past bothering at the moment!! so hey ho!! 

I did wanna ask about St johns wort quickly (I didnt wanna start a new thread for one little question) anyhoo, has anyone taken it/heard of it/found it useful etc I started on it last week as was feeling a little blue (nothing that I would bother the doc with) Just wondered what to expect... if anything 

cheers


----------



## shiv

xxlou_lxx said:


> I just wanted to randomly post (here will do) haha
> 
> I went out on friday and got sooooo drunk (my sis was nice enough to look after the wee one) I think I am still hungover  My bms were all over the place but thats another story altogether and sadly Im past bothering at the moment!! so hey ho!!
> 
> I did wanna ask about St johns wort quickly (I didnt wanna start a new thread for one little question) anyhoo, has anyone taken it/heard of it/found it useful etc I started on it last week as was feeling a little blue (nothing that I would bother the doc with) Just wondered what to expect... if anything
> 
> cheers



i thought about st johns wort too, but when i went into a health food shop place the woman told me that it cancels out any birth control pills that you take. soooo...i'm gonna research something else, as i'm not ready to be a mum just yet!!


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening Peeps .. 

Thought I'd pop in and say hi ... and I need a large vodka please .... lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## twinnie

hi everyone hope everyone okay large diet coke please


----------



## sasha1

twinnie said:


> hi everyone hope everyone okay large diet coke please



Hi twinnie .. 

No probs hun .... All ok here .. how you and your weekend going?

Heidi
xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> sam - what do you mean the team is changing? like people are moving jobs and whatnot? i think i'm right in saying you can request to see who you like, so prob worth asking to be transferred to wherever she is?
> 
> i'm hoping to see some results from my referral to Glos soon. come onnnnnnnnn DSNs give me an appointment sooooooooon



Shiv, my letter says the main lady (louise - I've never seen her before) has been offered some big position at the other hospital in southampton. It says that Julie and Wendy will be taking over the care of young adults covered by the Josian Centre...I imagine that Helen will still be there, I hope so, because she's ace. But saying that, they're all really lovely. 

Plus, I wouldn't want to go to the General here...it's not very nice....


----------



## twinnie

sasha1 said:


> Hi twinnie ..
> 
> No probs hun .... All ok here .. how you and your weekend going?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



fine thanks busy trying to stop the kids eating there weight in chocolate i think i am fighting a losing battle there 
hows you ?


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> i thought about st johns wort too, but when i went into a health food shop place the woman told me that it cancels out any birth control pills that you take. soooo...i'm gonna research something else, as i'm not ready to be a mum just yet!!



St John's Wort is helpful for people with mild depression or dysthymia, but you do have to be careful if you are on other medications as it can react with them - can't remember offhand what, but it's not just birth control pills.


----------



## Steff

evening all , just had lobster for first time mmm im impressed , is it good for me or bad anyone??? x


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Northerner said:


> St John's Wort is helpful for people with mild depression or dysthymia, but you do have to be careful if you are on other medications as it can react with them - can't remember offhand what, but it's not just birth control pills.



Thanks Shiv and Northener  

Im not on any other medication just my insulin but go on depo (intra muscular) contraception soon but as its injection i dont think this will be a concern. 
I would see my doc but I just know he will try to palm me off with prozac again and its just not that bad  xx


----------



## sasha1

twinnie said:


> fine thanks busy trying to stop the kids eating there weight in chocolate i think i am fighting a losing battle there
> hows you ?



MMMM ... Nathan seems to have disappeared with a bag of mini eggs that he was given by the paper shop this morning after he finished his round .... but thankfully no one else gave him chocolate ...

I'm good thanks

Heidi
xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Just got blood all over my new record diary lmao. This book is going to be my best friend untl June and its already covered in blood hahahahaha


----------



## sasha1

Steff2010 said:


> evening all , just had lobster for first time mmm im impressed , is it good for me or bad anyone??? x



Hi Steff .. 

How you doing ?? .... OOOOOO .. Lobster .. mmm .. delicious ... as far as I know its good for you .. provided it not covered in butter

Heidi
xx


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> evening all , just had lobster for first time mmm im impressed , is it good for me or bad anyone??? x



hi steff  hows the visit going? i grew up at a fishing port so have had lobster before have to admit i not know if it is good or bad hopefully someone on here will know


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hi steff  hows the visit going? i grew up at a fishing port so have had lobster before have to admit i not know if it is good or bad hopefully someone on here will know



hya heidi and vickie, all going well ty 

we are just waiting for the last ever frost to come on lol, xx


----------



## twinnie

morning all hope everyone is okay large diet coke please
oh and i forgot to say ,new pub very nice


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning all hope everyone is okay large diet coke please
> oh and i forgot to say ,new pub very nice



morning vickie hope you are ok, im just up, im liking these school hols hehe, im in at 11 today till 4 but im on double time cant be bad x


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> morning vickie hope you are ok, im just up, im liking these school hols hehe, im in at 11 today till 4 but im on double time cant be bad x



i was up at 7 30 so an extra hour for me we were going to the local park but its raining here so need to think of something else enjoy the double time today


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> i was up at 7 30 so an extra hour for me we were going to the local park but its raining here so need to think of something else enjoy the double time today



lol thanks

woke this morning to a pigdeon cooing at my window lol 6am it was, grr far from impressed x


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> lol thanks
> 
> woke this morning to a pigdeon cooing at my window lol 6am it was, grr far from impressed x



lol reading that just reminder me on that friends espiode when pheboe boyfriend shots the bird singing outside the window love friends 
i stay in flats{not for much longer}and birds tend to fly into the window


----------



## Steff

Very annoying when u have been up and down with poorly son lol, but nevermind still plenty lie ins planned before he goes back to school lol.

Catch you later anyway off out for brekkie x


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Very annoying when u have been up and down with poorly son lol, but nevermind still plenty lie ins planned before he goes back to school lol.
> 
> Catch you later anyway off out for brekkie x



see u later steff hope your wee boy feeling better soon


----------



## Freddie99

This'll amuse you all. I've just given my pump the first of many scratches! Even got the screen!


----------



## Northerner

Tom Hreben said:


> This'll amuse you all. I've just given my pump the first of many scratches! Even got the screen!



Tut! They won't let you return it now!


----------



## rachelha

twinnie said:


> lol reading that just reminder me on that friends espiode when pheboe boyfriend shots the bird singing outside the window love friends
> i stay in flats{not for much longer}and birds tend to fly into the window



We live in a block of flats with a flat roof, which has seagulls nesting on it.  All the buildings around have flat roofs too.  They start about 3am and keep going after that.  I so wish we could move.


----------



## Sugarbum

Hello all,

Im at work (boooooooooooooo.......hisssssss........) blasting out Bros "PUSH"!

"When will I, will I be famous.....I cant answer, I cant answer that"!

Ive just eaten half a diary milk easter egg from my boss and feel sick


----------



## rachelha

Sugarbum said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Im at work (boooooooooooooo.......hisssssss........) blasting out Bros "PUSH"!
> 
> "When will I, will I be famous.....I cant answer, I cant answer that"!
> 
> Ive just eaten half a diary milk easter egg from my boss and feel sick



I am in work too, despite it meant to be a holiday.  I have so much to do I have ended up coming in. It is absolutely dead here though so hopefully I will be able to gets lots done, once I get off here.

woe is me


----------



## SacredHeart

Afternoon anyone who is around. 

Strange question of the day - anyone know where to get a reasonably priced punch bowl? I'm going to try and see if I can borrow one from this house clearance place where I can usually just sweet talk the owner a little bit, but I'm wondering if there's a nice, reasonable new one out there...


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> Afternoon anyone who is around.
> 
> Strange question of the day - anyone know where to get a reasonably priced punch bowl? I'm going to try and see if I can borrow one from this house clearance place where I can usually just sweet talk the owner a little bit, but I'm wondering if there's a nice, reasonable new one out there...



At one time I would have suggested Woolies!  Anything if Argos, Matalan or Robert Dyas that might fit the bill?


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh, how could I forget Matalan....I buy practically all my clothes from there. 

I'm planning a garden party


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Oh, how could I forget Matalan....I buy practically all my clothes from there.
> 
> I'm planning a garden party



sounds fab.  It might be worth checking out charity shops too.  Or ebay


----------



## SacredHeart

There were some lovely ones on Ebay, but the postage was shocking!

Here's hoping it doesn't rain on May 1st, or I'll have to transfer it all inside!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

garden party? ooooooooo

The weather is lovely today, bring on the summer


----------



## Steff

Good afternoon all x


hi becki how was your easter weekend ?


----------



## SacredHeart

Not too bad, thanks Steff! Didn't get up to much. Did some experiments on the best way to roast meat, went to church, now writing my review of the Contour USB.

How was yours? x


----------



## SacredHeart

salmonpuff said:


> garden party? ooooooooo
> 
> The weather is lovely today, bring on the summer



Yep. May 1st is my first D-Birthday. I'm not sure how I'll take it, so I figured, plan something to keep myself occupied, and invite all the people in York who have been really helpful to me this past year. Then, if I take it well, I'm doing something fun. If I take it badly, I'm surrounded by people I love. Win win, surely?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Yep. May 1st is my first D-Birthday. I'm not sure how I'll take it, so I figured, plan something to keep myself occupied, and invite all the people in York who have been really helpful to me this past year. Then, if I take it well, I'm doing something fun. If I take it badly, I'm surrounded by people I love. Win win, surely?



make sure you either buy or bake the biggest chocolate cake in the world! I did that on my D-Day.

Can I make you a D-Day card? 

I'm lucky, mine falls on valentines day so I get roses AND cake 

p.s. I wanna see your review of the Contour


----------



## SacredHeart

Of course you can! Honey, if you could get up here, you'd be more than welcome to join in!

I plan on baking all sorts of things - basically I'm much better at baking than cooking, so I figure what's basically a tea party is much better - more cake!

Review will be up in a bit. Turning into a bit of beast of a post!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Of course you can! Honey, if you could get up here, you'd be more than welcome to join in!
> 
> I plan on baking all sorts of things - basically I'm much better at baking than cooking, so I figure what's basically a tea party is much better - more cake!
> 
> Review will be up in a bit. Turning into a bit of beast of a post!



awwww, if i wasn't out of a job I totally would. Hey, I may end up having a job and be able to afford it  Stick me down as a maybe  If not, give me your address and I'll make you the best danged D-Day card ever!

cake, cake, CAKKKKEEEEEEE

ooooh i wanna seeeeeeeeee. I'm wondering whether to do abit of an update on mine. As I am so freaking in love with it. Since I first charged it erm...when I first got it, it's ONLY JUST AT HALF BATTERY oooooooooooooooo. Its scratched to bits though D:


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Not too bad, thanks Steff! Didn't get up to much. Did some experiments on the best way to roast meat, went to church, now writing my review of the Contour USB.
> 
> How was yours? x



good thank you hun, was given a sugar free diabetic egg from thortons so was a nice surprise lol, had a couple of visits out for a meal and luckily i was served the right diet drink both times x


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm saying in mine that they should start producing silicone 'covers' like you get for ipods for them


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> good thank you hun, was given a sugar free diabetic egg from thortons so was a nice surprise lol, had a couple of visits out for a meal and luckily i was served the right diet drink both times x



Sounds good, all in all!  Glad you've had a good few days


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Sounds good, all in all!  Glad you've had a good few days



did you get many eggs


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> I'm saying in mine that they should start producing silicone 'covers' like you get for ipods for them



YES! Different colours and cool ipod covers would be WIN


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> did you get many eggs



Never really done the whole egg thing to be honest. When I was younger, I'd get a bit of chocolate, but I was more likely to get a book or a cuddly toy. I've never really associated Easter with chocolate too much. I did get a Sainsbury's voucher off my parents though, which I bought a really good joint of beef with, which will do about six meals for me and Andrew, which is awesome! 



salmonpuff said:


> YES! Different colours and cool ipod covers would be WIN



I know, I'm a genius


----------



## Freddie99

Northerner said:


> Tut! They won't let you return it now!



It could always have an unexpected meeting with something like my shoe... Then I'd be able to pull the accident line on Medtronic lol!

Afternoon all, 


How are we?


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> It could always have an unexpected meeting with something like my shoe... Then I'd be able to pull the accident line on Medtronic lol!
> 
> Afternoon all,
> 
> 
> How are we?



Hi Tom good thanks, hope you had a good easter


----------



## Freddie99

Steff2010 said:


> Hi Tom good thanks, hope you had a good easter



Yup certainly have had a good one. Time of work for any reason is good time in my eyes hehehe! Did all the sort of big meal thing today as we couldn't all be together yesterday. Same old story with my family, we do everything today when it really should have been done or was meant to be done yesterday!


----------



## sasha1

Evening Peeps ..

Hope all is well with everyone and easter has been ok ... Who's in charge of bar tonight .. can I have a woodpecker cider please ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

Hey Heidi,

No one's on the bar this fine day. We're all under it  I'm crawling to the taps at the moment...

Tom


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Hey Heidi,
> 
> No one's on the bar this fine day. We're all under it  I'm crawling to the taps at the moment...
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom ..

Lol ... Have you been on the port again ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom ..
> 
> Lol ... Have you been on the port again ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Only had a few glasses of wine at lunch! Time for a pint or three later on maybe...


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Only had a few glasses of wine at lunch! Time for a pint or three later on maybe...




You do right hun ... 
Nathan just asked me if he can have some vodka .. lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## twinnie

hello all


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

dinner tonight - pasta bake. c.100g pasta in sauce is 72g carbs. With sauce it adds to 88.8g carbs. Rounded it up to 90 - 11.25 u at a 1:8 ratio. I'm going to do a 6/6 split I think.

Wish me luck. Pasta gives me no end of trouble.

pre bg 7.7


----------



## Steff

night all x


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> night all x



Early night Steff? Sleep well!


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Baileys and creme de menthe please.......

anyone........ lol


----------



## Hazel

a nice wee diet coke would do me fine


----------



## Freddie99

Multiple pints please. I've got to go into work tomorrow and I really can't be bothered to do so. Many, many pints please. If I'm going into work I want to go in when I'm too lashed to remember it...


----------



## xxlou_lxx

lol is your work that bad?


----------



## SacredHeart

Ergh, feeling absolutely rotten. Up in the late 13's, with horrid stomach cramps.  Taken a correction unit.


----------



## Freddie99

xxlou_lxx said:


> lol is your work that bad?



Hehehe, no, I just wish I'd booked the rest of this week as leave. It's just the effort of getting out of bed early again! Damn student mentalities to being employed by the NHS...


----------



## xxlou_lxx

What do you work as? Im a student nurse in 3rd yr (im off at til next yr tho woo hoo)  it gets depressing in a hot hospital especially when u wanna be in your kip lol


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## Northerner

Morning Steff! Lovely morning here


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steff! Lovely morning here



Yeah and here we are heading to the metro centre, i dread it, newcastle got promoted back into the premiership i expect lots of hungover people lol.


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> Yeah and here we are heading to the metro centre, i dread it, newcastle got promoted back into the premiership i expect lots of hungover people lol.



Hmmm, yes! I imagine there was quite a party


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hmmm, yes! I imagine there was quite a party



It will be big news here for a while lol.


----------



## runner

Monring all, lovely here too!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Monring all, lovely here too!



morning runner x


----------



## runner

Morning steff - how's things with you?


----------



## Freddie99

Damn it. Woke up at half five this morning with bloods of seventeen point seven. What a bugger. Corrected and went back to sleep to arise at half seven to a blood of thirteen point five. I though walking into work would help so I left a few units off my dose to accomodate the half hour walk to work. Turns out that was a bad idea. I've just had to correct a blood at sixteen. Damn it I am so not happy about all this. If I've started to get the dawn phenomenon I am seriously not amused by this diabetes lark at all... Damn it...


----------



## rachelha

Tom Hreben said:


> Damn it. Woke up at half five this morning with bloods of seventeen point seven. What a bugger. Corrected and went back to sleep to arise at half seven to a blood of thirteen point five. I though walking into work would help so I left a few units off my dose to accomodate the half hour walk to work. Turns out that was a bad idea. I've just had to correct a blood at sixteen. Damn it I am so not happy about all this. If I've started to get the dawn phenomenon I am seriously not amused by this diabetes lark at all... Damn it...



sounds like your pump is just in time.


----------



## Freddie99

rachelha said:


> sounds like your pump is just in time.



Tell me about it. I'm trying to get the last few days on MDI right before I move onto the pump. Got to book some leave now so I can have a few days at home to get used to the pump before I head back to uni...


----------



## Steff

All good thanks, got son a pair of trainers for a tenna reduced from 35 quid cant be bad eh, x I love a bargain.


----------



## Freddie99

Steff2010 said:


> All good thanks, got son a pair of trainers for a tenna reduced from 35 quid cant be bad eh, x I love a bargain.



Good work there Steff! I managed to get hold of my latest pair of walking boots for half their price. Knocked down from a hundred quid to fifty. Was worth it at the time as they were the only things that kept me upright on the ice lined streets of Birghton a few months back. They're also useful for walking the dog in and gardening!


----------



## SacredHeart

Post meal comes in at 9 again....greeeeat.


----------



## Steff

TomH said:


> Good work there Steff! I managed to get hold of my latest pair of walking boots for half their price. Knocked down from a hundred quid to fifty. Was worth it at the time as they were the only things that kept me upright on the ice lined streets of Birghton a few months back. They're also useful for walking the dog in and gardening!



nice 1 tom, has something changed about your name?


----------



## Freddie99

Steff2010 said:


> nice 1 tom, has something changed about your name?



Yeah, I've binned using the surname as a few of my team have had the address of this place sent to them and I'd like to retain some degree of anonymity. They know where I work and live hehehe!


----------



## Steff

lolol

Well im off to W late shift today till  7 ooooh im living dangerously.


----------



## SacredHeart

Mixing it up, Steff?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Mixing it up, Steff?



yes hun feeling like living on the edge  lol.

laters x


----------



## SacredHeart

Have fun!


----------



## runner

TomH said:


> . I though walking into work would help so I left a few units off my dose to accomodate the half hour walk to work. Turns out that was a bad idea. I've just had to correct a blood at sixteen. Damn it I am so not happy about all this. If I've started to get the dawn phenomenon I am seriously not amused by this diabetes lark at all... Damn it...



Did you eat any breakfast for the insulin to work on?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oh pride, you are now exceptionally bruised 

however, I was just asked if i was Indiana Jones. This made me happy


----------



## SacredHeart

Did you know that Tom Selleck was the original choice for Indiana Jones? He had to turn it down because of his Magnum PI contract. In the end, it got put on hold, and he could have done it anyway. Sad.


----------



## Freddie99

runner said:


> Did you eat any breakfast for the insulin to work on?



Yup. For my sins I corrected the sixteen then lo and behold I was hypo just before lunch. Time to go and atone for my sins in the front garden with a rake I do believe!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Did you know that Tom Selleck was the original choice for Indiana Jones? He had to turn it down because of his Magnum PI contract. In the end, it got put on hold, and he could have done it anyway. Sad.



harrison ford will always be Indie  I want to BE Indie, he is way too cool, if a little unorthodox...and who doesn't correctly record his finds grrrrr. WHERE ARE THE CONTEXT SHEETS? Lol.


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh super, yet another 9.2  2 hours post meal. Isn't that excellent? grrrr


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Oh super, yet another 9.2  2 hours post meal. Isn't that excellent? grrrr



I have gone from 4.5 before lunch to 14.1, 2 hours after.  I bet it is back to where it should be by dinner.  I have no idea how to deal with this.  I have asked the consultants numerous times and just get told to test less, so I dont know it is going high.

I did mean to split my lunch, i.e. have the hummous veggies and pitta bread at lunch, then the nectarine mid afternoon, but have all the insulin at lunch time.  But I only managed to wait 40mins before eating it. Useless will power


----------



## SacredHeart

Ergh, I feel your pain. I randomly went up to the late 13's last night for no good reason. 

Testing less is a stupid 'solution'....that's really useless advice from your consultant! *shakes fist at them for you*


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> Oh super, yet another 9.2  2 hours post meal. Isn't that excellent? grrrr



I can beat that. 16.2 - my highest since diagnosis! Why? Well, yesterday I had a luncheon meat sandwich for lunch, injection before. About 3 hours later I was 10.2, so guessed that the fat had caused a slow digestion of the meal. So...today I thought I would inject after the same meal so that there would be a later peak of the insulin. Except that *I forgot!!!!*

Just injected now about 2.5 hours after eating! Grrr! I knew I'd forget as I hardly ever inject after (maybe twice in my life!)


----------



## rachelha

I have given up on my consultants.  They ask me each fortnight how I am doing and I just say fine, as I have no faith what so ever in there advice.  They just make me v v angry.


----------



## rachelha

Northerner said:


> I can beat that. 16.2 - my highest since diagnosis! Why? Well, yesterday I had a luncheon meat sandwich for lunch, injection before. About 3 hours later I was 10.2, so guessed that the fat had caused a slow digestion of the meal. So...todat I thought I would inject after the meal so that there would be a later peak of the insulin. Except that *I forgot!!!!*
> 
> Just injected now about 2.5 hours after eating! Grrr! I knew I'd forget as I hardly ever inject after (maybe twice in my life!)



oops - how are you feeling, hope it goes back down soon quickly.


----------



## Northerner

rachelha said:


> oops - how are you feeling, hope it goes back down soon quickly.



Feel surprisingly OK. Last time I was this high was around August 2008! Will test in an hour (maybe half to see if it's still going up!)


----------



## SacredHeart

Oooops....are you ok, Northe?

Rachel - no chance of switching to a different hospital or writing a letter of complaint addressing the issues?


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Bored stiff.

Think it's time to stick some music on.

A bit of punk for a change. *God Save The Queen *by the _Sex Pistols _is on first.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Bored stiff.
> 
> Think it's time to stick some music on.
> 
> A bit of punk for a change. *God Save The Queen *by the _Sex Pistols _is on first.



tez, only just got your message but phone not letting me text back  im guessing its too late for coffee now lol


----------



## runner

TomH said:


> Yup. For my sins I corrected the sixteen then lo and behold I was hypo just before lunch. Time to go and atone for my sins in the front garden with a rake I do believe!



Ah the ups and downs of a life on insulin!  It's a nice day for a bit of raking tho'.  Sadly I'm stuck indoors working


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> tez, only just got your message but phone not letting me text back  im guessing its too late for coffee now lol



Nope...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Nope...



awww, im off shopping soon hehe.

Did you just ring? My phone is playing up epically


----------



## Tezzz

Yes I did...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Yes I did...



pm'd you


----------



## runner

Oh dear Northe!  I find I sometimes forget if my routine changes, or when i first change any aspect of my management - an age thing I think!


----------



## Tezzz

Thanks Sam. Just replied.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

email from wessex archaeology! They've all been sick and stuff hence why I haven't heard, but hopefully fingers crossed I'll hear soon about a position in salisbury


----------



## SacredHeart

Ooooh, exciting times, Sam.

FYI - the letter was NOT in the post this morning. Come ON already!


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> email from wessex archaeology! They've all been sick and stuff hence why I haven't heard, but hopefully fingers crossed I'll hear soon about a position in salisbury



I've crossed everything humanly possible for you Sam!


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> email from wessex archaeology! They've all been sick and stuff hence why I haven't heard, but hopefully fingers crossed I'll hear soon about a position in salisbury



That sounds great Sam.

Replied to your PM too.

Still playing punk music... Neighbours are enjoying *Hong Kong Garden by *_Siouxsie and the Banshees._


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Oh dear Northe!  I find I sometimes forget if my routine changes, or when i first change any aspect of my management - an age thing I think!



Now down to 13.8. I guess I really am diabetic and need to take my insulin!


----------



## rachelha

Northerner said:


> Now down to 13.8. I guess I really am diabetic and need to take my insulin!



I am down to 11.7


----------



## Tezzz

Good to see you're coming down Northerner!

Are you trying to correct down to a particular number? My mates lad corrects to 7 or 8. He takes the dog out to get a bit lower.


----------



## SacredHeart

Still at 9.4. So that's actually gone up rather than down, albeit by only 0.2...


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Good to see you're coming down Northerner!
> 
> Are you trying to correct down to a particular number? My mates lad corrects to 7 or 8. He takes the dog out to get a bit lower.



Didn't really think about it to be honest, I just injected what I should have had for the meal. Now down to 11.0 2 hours after injecting. Am expecting it to fall quite rapidly now as the insulin should be peaking and the food will be on the wane...probably need some jelly babies in an hour or so!


----------



## rossi_mac

It's a game ain't it!

I've lost my rule book, been looking on ebay for an old copy, can anyone help!?


----------



## rachelha

rossi_mac said:


> It's a game ain't it!
> 
> I've lost my rule book, been looking on ebay for an old copy, can anyone help!?



Now down to 8.9, and wondering if I actually need to eat something before walk home.  So much for keeping post meal levels below 8 - absolutely impossible.  Being diabetic is utter rubbish


----------



## rachelha

rachelha said:


> Now down to 8.9, and wondering if I actually need to eat something before walk home.  So much for keeping post meal levels below 8 - absolutely impossible.  Being diabetic is utter rubbish



Me again - just checked again before heading home now 7.7  I really dont understand why my blood sugars plummet so long after eating.  I have done basal checks and they are fine.  I inject before eating, if I can manage it about 15-20 mins beforehand.  It just seems as though the humalog does not work as fast as it should do in me.  Dont know what to do


----------



## Northerner

I did a quick 5k on the exercise bike which brought me down from 11 to 7. It only took 8 minutes! Now down to 5, 4 hours after taking insulin and 6.5 hours after eating! That'll do me


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

7.6 now. Riding higher today than normal, this is the lowest ive been all day. No hypos for a few days though. Instead levels are creeping higher and higher. Hmmm 

The washing machine sounds like its about to take off.

And Bayer are sending me a normal contour meter to take on digs with me  The PR person offered which is so lovely of her


----------



## Steff

Hi all woooo got a right headache had a party of 35 WI ladies in thie afters grrr x


----------



## twinnie

hello all large diet coke please hope everyone is okay


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all large diet coke please hope everyone is okay



hi vickie all good ty u x


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Do any of you get in that mood after a hypo where you just wanna eat loads of junk? I guess it like having the munchies haha Its probably just because it was on LO and taking time to go bk to normal??!! I better pass on the easter egg in the fride or I wont eat my chip shop tea when it arrives lol


----------



## Steff

xxlou_lxx said:


> Do any of you get in that mood after a hypo where you just wanna eat loads of junk? I guess it like having the munchies haha Its probably just because it was on LO and taking time to go bk to normal??!! I better pass on the easter egg in the fride or I wont eat my chip shop tea when it arrives lol



hey lou nice to see you in here x  hows you


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Im not bad  Hows yourself? Im bidding on ebay at the mo, Its an actual waste of time tho as i always get outbid at the last minute lol mind you im a bit useless for about 15 mins after a hypo anyway


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> hi vickie all good ty u x



fine thanks steff just wanting to tie up the kids there are driving me up the wall oh well just another 12 more days to go


----------



## Steff

xxlou_lxx said:


> Im not bad  Hows yourself? Im bidding on ebay at the mo, Its an actual waste of time tho as i always get outbid at the last minute lol mind you im a bit useless for about 15 mins after a hypo anyway



fine ty, my o/h just been conned on that site he is trying to get his refund.


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> fine thanks steff just wanting to tie up the kids there are driving me up the wall oh well just another 12 more days to go




lol not to bad here think its easier coz my dads being a great help


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Oh dear dont say that!!  I worry bout that all the time if im buying stuff off there, I dont usually bid so its out the ebay shop type things most of the time x


----------



## Steff

xxlou_lxx said:


> Oh dear dont say that!!  I worry bout that all the time if im buying stuff off there, I dont usually bid so its out the ebay shop type things most of the time x



sowwi it was item of clothing that he mis selt said it was a large but it was medium.


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Steff2010 said:


> fine ty, my o/h just been conned on that site he is trying to get his refund.



I hope it wasnt loads of cash he was conned out of? Im sure he will get it bk anyway as your protected with paypal and everything


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> lol not to bad here think its easier coz my dads being a great help



thats great i hope you are having a good time i hoping to see my dad  as soon as midwife says its okay for me to travel to wales i am off for a couple of days


----------



## rachelha

rachelha said:


> Me again - just checked again before heading home now 7.7  I really dont understand why my blood sugars plummet so long after eating.  I have done basal checks and they are fine.  I inject before eating, if I can manage it about 15-20 mins beforehand.  It just seems as though the humalog does not work as fast as it should do in me.  Dont know what to do



Just checked before dinner 4.1  

So if I only did pre meal checks that would be 4.5 at lunch and 4.1 before dinner. But testing inbetween shows it went up to 14.1 and came back down with no correction doses.   RIDICULOUS!!!!!!


----------



## xxlou_lxx

rachelha said:


> Just checked before dinner 4.1
> 
> So if I only did pre meal checks that would be 4.5 at lunch and 4.1 before dinner. But testing inbetween shows it went up to 14.1 and came back down with no correction doses.   RIDICULOUS!!!!!!



I used t get that too Rachel, its weird (id ask your diabetes team to be safe) I ended up correcting and having a HUGE hypo lol You wanna avoid that but then you will worry about the duration of it being high til it levels out again (it sucks)


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Anyone watch supersize v super skinny on c4? lol or am i the only saddo?? anyway its on the now


----------



## rachelha

xxlou_lxx said:


> I used t get that too Rachel, its weird (id ask your diabetes team to be safe) I ended up correcting and having a HUGE hypo lol You wanna avoid that but then you will worry about the duration of it being high til it levels out again (it sucks)



The response I get is dont test so much, and the pump will help.  I am pregnant now and wont get the pump for at least another 6 months.  Completely infuriating.

I quite like supersize vs superskinny too, I can never decide which person horrifies me the most.


----------



## LisaLQ

How do folks - hope you're all well 

Sorry for going quiet and worrying folks - I am still about just nothing much to say on the diabetes front at the mo.

One piece of news is I hit the 4 stone mark in my diet.  Still got a gazillion to go, but I'm treating myself to a new tattoo in the summer - booked it today.  I asked if being diabetic gave me any special care needs and the artist said to check it's ok with my doc.  Going to be in there all day (getting a half sleeve) so will need to take food and monitor I guess. 

Hope you're all well xxxxxx

Ps.  If I go quiet and anyone is worried, I'm about on Facebook (Lisa Akrigg - the one with the specs and fringe)..


----------



## Northerner

rachelha said:


> The response I get is dont test so much, and the pump will help.  I am pregnant now and wont get the pump for at least another 6 months.  Completely infuriating.
> 
> I quite like supersize vs superskinny too, I can never decide which person horrifies me the most.



It's astonishing that humans can vary so much! Healthy diet and 6st 1 - yeah, right!


----------



## Northerner

LisaLQ said:


> ...Ps.  If I go quiet and anyone is worried, I'm about on Facebook (Lisa Akrigg - the one with the specs and fringe)..



Lisa ! Yayyy! We missed you  Well done on the weight loss


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Northerner said:


> It's astonishing that humans can vary so much! Healthy diet and 6st 1 - yeah, right!



My ex friend weighs about that and is now a vegan which i basically think is to control her weight even further.... crazy 
would you not be cold all the time being that skinny!?


----------



## Northerner

xxlou_lxx said:


> My ex friend weighs about that and is now a vegan which i basically think is to control her weight even further.... crazy
> would you not be cold all the time being that skinny!?



When I was diagnosed my weight fell to 8st 4 (I'm 5ft 9) - I shivered throughout the summer of 2008 and I'm a tough Northerner used to tshirts in winter! I'm now 11st 7!

Did you see that plate of pasties?!!!!!


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Northerner said:


> When I was diagnosed my weight fell to 8st 4 (I'm 5ft 9) - I shivered throughout the summer of 2008 and I'm a tough Northerner used to tshirts in winter! I'm now 11st 7!
> 
> Did you see that plate of pasties?!!!!!



Yeah those pies made me wonder where my tea is!! gotten lost I think.

on the other hand, I think being as obese as those people from america (on the programme) is quite wrong also, its not nice at all.... how does it happen


----------



## Northerner

xxlou_lxx said:


> Yeah those pies made me wonder where my tea is!! gotten lost I think.
> 
> on the other hand, I think being as obese as those people from america (on the programme) is quite wrong also, its not nice at all.... how does it happen



I've always got the impression that people are more aware when they are overweight, it's the really skinny people who think they are super-healthy that I find more difficult to understand. Having said that, when I was 8st I knew I was seriously underweight, but liked the fact I didn't have an ounce of flab on me - I even had a '6-pack', but only because I had no flsh covering my muscles!

Gah! I want a pastie now!


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Northerner said:


> I've always got the impression that people are more aware when they are overweight, it's the really skinny people who think they are super-healthy that I find more difficult to understand. Having said that, when I was 8st I knew I was seriously underweight, but liked the fact I didn't have an ounce of flab on me - I even had a '6-pack', but only because I had no flsh covering my muscles!
> 
> Gah! I want a pastie now!



i think your right about the thinner people thinking they are more healthy to be honest. My skinny friend i mentioned used to watch you are what you eat and say oh my god thats disgusting and look how unhalthy etc even tho she didnt hardly eat and cut out meat dairy etc now she is a walking advert for osteoporosis! and she is the only one who cant see it... skinny doesnt = healthy!


----------



## Northerner

The woman's legs are soooo thin!


----------



## Steff

i am sat having to watch footy grrr, 

hey lisa ty for mail shall reply soon , well done on the weight loss 


Lou it was ?20


----------



## xxlou_lxx

hope he gets it back then steff!! my tea still isnt here  how long does a sausage and chips take to cook these days lol I knew i should of had a baked potato with cheese and beans mmmmm so so hungry!!


----------



## Steff

xxlou_lxx said:


> hope he gets it back then steff!! my tea still isnt here  how long does a sausage and chips take to cook these days lol I knew i should of had a baked potato with cheese and beans mmmmm so so hungry!!



lol, had mine ages ago but im still hungry i dare not look in the fridge my son got a  mountain of choccy on sunday.

If its a male cooking you might still be waiting for it this time tomorrow lol.


----------



## Northerner

They both did really well on SSvSS!


----------



## runner

LisaLQ said:


> How do folks - hope you're all well
> 
> Sorry for going quiet and worrying folks - I am still about just nothing much to say on the diabetes front at the mo.
> 
> One piece of news is I hit the 4 stone mark in my diet.  Still got a gazillion to go, but I'm treating myself to a new tattoo in the summer - booked it today.  I asked if being diabetic gave me any special care needs and the artist said to check it's ok with my doc.  Going to be in there all day (getting a half sleeve) so will need to take food and monitor I guess.
> 
> Hope you're all well xxxxxx
> 
> Ps.  If I go quiet and anyone is worried, I'm about on Facebook (Lisa Akrigg - the one with the specs and fringe)..



Congratulations Lisa on the weight loss - well done!!  Hope all goes well with the tattoo - you'll have to post a pic when it's done!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> When I was diagnosed my weight fell to 8st 4 (I'm 5ft 9) - I shivered throughout the summer of 2008 and I'm a tough Northerner used to tshirts in winter! I'm now 11st 7!
> 
> Did you see that plate of pasties?!!!!!



Blimey Northe, you weigh less than me, and I'm 5' 7 1/2 "  (Yes the 1/2" is important!)


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Steff2010 said:


> lol, had mine ages ago but im still hungry i dare not look in the fridge my son got a  mountain of choccy on sunday.
> 
> If its a male cooking you might still be waiting for it this time tomorrow lol.



Lol it might be no one cooking as its still not arrived!! It better no be cold anyway!! and stay away from that chocolate its bad for your bum haha... says me whos ordered a greasy chippie!! lol


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Northerner said:


> They both did really well on SSvSS!



Yeah they did, the guy was like hurley off lost!!  I never got why Hurley was still so big eventhough they were on an island for years without much food! (sorry im randomly blethering cos im so hungry!!!!!)lol


----------



## Steff

Nights all x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

starting to write a story/novel/whatever to keep myself occupied. Mind is too full of stuff right now so need to keep it doing something relatively constructive.

I feel really hypo, even though my levels are at 10. Wondeing if its because of how tired I am. Have been feeling a bit off all day to be honest...seems as though soon as I'm back at home doing biugger all all day, levels get higher. It hasn't helped my feet to be honest, they've been slightly sensitive all day - not enough to really notice, but enough to annoy me every once in a while.

So story. How does an epic fantasy sound? I'm starting in a small village, moonlight shining down on the houses, and candles flickering in the windows. Small animals, none like our own - but rather small little white sheep like creatures, tiny slugs with giant teeth etc - are snuffling around (hello final fantasy referance!), whilst a lone girl is stood staring at the moon.....


----------



## margie

Hi Sam good idea to keep yourself busy.  You might be feeling anxious. Anxiety can give similar symptoms to a hypo - rapid pulse, shakiness - so a distraction from that would be good.

You could do a story about an archaeologist from the future uncovering ipods etc and trying to contemplate what these primitive items were.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all, hope everyones well xx


----------



## shiv

salmonpuff said:


> starting to write a story/novel/whatever to keep myself occupied. Mind is too full of stuff right now so need to keep it doing something relatively constructive.
> 
> I feel really hypo, even though my levels are at 10. Wondeing if its because of how tired I am. Have been feeling a bit off all day to be honest...seems as though soon as I'm back at home doing biugger all all day, levels get higher. It hasn't helped my feet to be honest, they've been slightly sensitive all day - not enough to really notice, but enough to annoy me every once in a while.
> 
> So story. How does an epic fantasy sound? I'm starting in a small village, moonlight shining down on the houses, and candles flickering in the windows. Small animals, none like our own - but rather small little white sheep like creatures, tiny slugs with giant teeth etc - are snuffling around (hello final fantasy referance!), whilst a lone girl is stood staring at the moon.....



ooh ooh sounds good!


----------



## twinnie

morning all very lazy this morning just got up not like me at all 
large coffee please
good to see u lisa


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning all very lazy this morning just got up not like me at all
> large coffee please
> good to see u lisa



goodness wish i could lie that late, days gone by i would relish the kids being off as it meant i got a lie in but before 5 these days grr.


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all. Grey and dismal here this morning. Not an inspiring start to the day! How're we all doing? x


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Morning all. Grey and dismal here this morning. Not an inspiring start to the day! How're we all doing? x



same here hun , all good hows u x


----------



## SacredHeart

Not bad. Distracting myself from inputting a bunch of donations by listening to the soundtrack of Enchanted on Spotify ...I'm such a geek!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

getting well hacked off with the post. my parcel was scheduled to be delivered yesterday...nothing. the week before? nothing, just an annoying red card, no ring on the doorbell. i'd love to know what going on!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Not bad. Distracting myself from inputting a bunch of donations by listening to the soundtrack of Enchanted on Spotify ...I'm such a geek!



lol , well i have a poorly son at the minute he is very grouchy and demanding.


----------



## SacredHeart

salmonpuff said:


> getting well hacked off with the post. my parcel was scheduled to be delivered yesterday...nothing. the week before? nothing, just an annoying red card, no ring on the doorbell. i'd love to know what going on!



That's so frustrating. It always happens when I have stuff sent to my flat, because it's in a different 'area' or something, so I have to wait until someone has a car that can take me out to the industrial estate in the middle of nowhere to pick it up...



Steff2010 said:


> lol , well i have a poorly son at the minute he is very grouchy and demanding.



Ergh, that's no fun. Bless him...


----------



## rachelha

YEAH!!!!!!

I was not going to buy a replacement 'cello I have fallen in love with, but I have just been offered a ?300 discount which means out of the insurance money I now get a gorgeous new 'cello and pay for the repairs to the roof.

Weeheeee!!!!!


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> YEAH!!!!!!
> 
> I was not going to buy a replacement 'cello I have fallen in love with, but I have just been offered a ?300 discount which means out of the insurance money I now get a gorgeous new 'cello and pay for the repairs to the roof.
> 
> Weeheeee!!!!!



awww get it hun you have had to go without for ages x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm waiting til 2pm, as weve had post deliverered around this time before. After 2 hits, I'm going up the delivery office. It's getting beyond a joke now 

Just about to do my daily foot check :/ moisturise and whatnot


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> awww get it hun you have had to go without for ages x



I need to get one quick or I will be too big to play it


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Right, I'm off on an adventure to get my missing post. Wish me luck as I step valiantly into the abyss


----------



## Steff

good evening all hope everyones well


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey Steff, how's it going?

I'm so pathetically excited....I got the coloured lancets when I picked up scripts this afternoon!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Hey Steff, how's it going?
> 
> I'm so pathetically excited....I got the coloured lancets when I picked up scripts this afternoon!



yayyyy i would be to i want some haha.

hey still no sign of your results then x


----------



## SacredHeart

Nope 

But no mail this morning, so there might be something when I check on the way home...


----------



## AlisonM

Steff2010 said:


> good evening all hope everyones well



What about you Steff, have you had your results back yet?


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> What about you Steff, have you had your results back yet?



no Alison im there Friday


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Another day in. Couldn't be bothered to go anywhere.

Music time me thinks.

*Eighth Day *by Hazel O'Connor is playing now. From the film Breaking Glass. It's on A&M records

Youtube link for those who haven't heard it before... *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xsMq0xCk6g*


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Another day in. Couldn't be bothered to go anywhere.
> 
> Music time me thinks.
> 
> *Eighth Day *by Hazel O'Connor is playing now. From the film Breaking Glass. It's on A&M records
> 
> Youtube link for those who haven't heard it before... *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xsMq0xCk6g*



Hi Tez x x


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Steff,

How's it going? Just had my mother on the phone for an hour...

Just about to think about cooking (read cremate) something for din dins.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi Steff,
> 
> How's it going? Just had my mother on the phone for an hour...
> 
> Just about to think about cooking (read cremate) something for din dins.



hya yes all fine thanks , just got fisn here and curly fries im feeling rather lazy x


----------



## Tezzz

I'm having baked fish (in foil) with lemon juice and garlic. Boiled spuds and frozen veg.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I'm having baked fish (in foil) with lemon juice and garlic. Boiled spuds and frozen veg.



oooh yes sounds nice Tez. my other half has a nice rhubarb crumble for pud i have a fruit salad with greek yogurt.


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> oooh yes sounds nice Tez. my other half has a nice rhubarb crumble for pud i have a fruit salad with greek yogurt.



Greek yoghurt... Yuk..

If I were in your shoes Steff, I'd have the crumble and take the doggy for some nice long walkies to burn the carbs off...


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Greek yoghurt... Yuk..
> 
> If I were in your shoes Steff, I'd have the crumble and take the doggy for some nice long walkies to burn the carbs off...



to late now hehe, all the crumble has gone


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> to late now hehe, all the crumble has gone



There's always another day...


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> There's always another day...



poor doggy got a sore back leg at the minute she aint enjoying her walkies.


----------



## Corrine

Hey steff how you doing?


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Hey steff how you doing?



Good thanks hows your good self?


----------



## Corrine

Steff2010 said:


> Good thanks hows your good self?



Not bad thank you.  Bit tired but I'm sure I'll get over it!


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Not bad thank you.  Bit tired but I'm sure I'll get over it!



getting yourself geared up for Saturday ?


----------



## Corrine

Steff2010 said:


> getting yourself geared up for Saturday ?



Yes - I've got quite a busy weekend - at the OH's tomorrow night - back to mine on Friday for a friends 40th birthday - back to OH's Sat morning, Guildford Sat afternoon, then the OH's birthday on Sunday.....hopefully I can get some sleep in at some point!  What about you - anyhting exciting planned for the weekend?


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Yes - I've got quite a busy weekend - at the OH's tomorrow night - back to mine on Friday for a friends 40th birthday - back to OH's Sat morning, Guildford Sat afternoon, then the OH's birthday on Sunday.....hopefully I can get some sleep in at some point!  What about you - anyhting exciting planned for the weekend?



wow busy gal eh, not to sure whats happening my dad is here till next weds and he says he is taking us out for lunch on sunday x


----------



## Corrine

Steff2010 said:


> wow busy gal eh, not to sure whats happening my dad is here till next weds and he says he is taking us out for lunch on sunday x



That will be lovely - I love going out to lunch - especially for sunday carvery. Maybe I can get the OH to do that too!


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> That will be lovely - I love going out to lunch - especially for sunday carvery. Maybe I can get the OH to do that too!



hehe, well we went out this sunday with other halves dad he was visiting for the day for easter, he said lunch is on me i copped an eye at the bill when he was in th e gents and it was ?68 quid .always nice when some one else is paying


----------



## Corrine

Lol - even better!  Dont think I could get the OH to do that on his b'day tho!


----------



## Steff

right im off now


nights all xx


----------



## rachelha

watching Master Chef final and drooling.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ok WOW

someone from NASA has been viewing my blog. WOW


----------



## shiv

NASA??? how did you find that out? that's so cool!


----------



## Freddie99

Hi folks,

I'm sorry to say but for the forseeable future I won't be in this fine establishment due to monster of a drama here at home. I don't want to talk about what the drama is. This is just incase we have an impromptu case of roll calling! I tell you what though, I am completely stumped and sleep is not going to be an option over the next few days.

Tom


----------



## rossi_mac

TomH said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm sorry to say but for the forseeable future I won't be in this fine establishment due to monster of a drama here at home. I don't want to talk about what the drama is. This is just incase we have an impromptu case of roll calling! I tell you what though, I am completely stumped and sleep is not going to be an option over the next few days.
> 
> Tom



Tom

Hope things sort themselves out sharpish.

Take care

Rossi

PS Pint waiting if you need it!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx

Tom hope things sort themself out tc x


----------



## shiv

hope things get sorted tom - we need your daily dose of satirical humour!


----------



## rachelha

Tom - hope all is ok again soon


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Tom - hope all is ok again soon



hey rachel u ok x


----------



## rachelha

Hey Steff - doing good thanks.  How are you?  Is your Dad still around?


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Hey Steff - doing good thanks.  How are you?  Is your Dad still around?



doing ok ty,dad here till next weds hun x


----------



## rachelha

I am so bored today, I have run out of motivation completely.  Theo is down in London at a meeting so I can not even message him.

Problem is I actually have a stupid amount of work to do.  I should really get on with it, or I will be in here at the weekend.  Stupid financial year end


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm sorry to say but for the forseeable future I won't be in this fine establishment due to monster of a drama here at home. I don't want to talk about what the drama is. This is just incase we have an impromptu case of roll calling! I tell you what though, I am completely stumped and sleep is not going to be an option over the next few days.
> 
> Tom



Tom, whatever it is I hope that there is a happy conclusion to it and that you can come back. You have been a great ambassador for this site and you will be missed. Take care.


----------



## rachelha

TomH said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm sorry to say but for the forseeable future I won't be in this fine establishment due to monster of a drama here at home. I don't want to talk about what the drama is. This is just incase we have an impromptu case of roll calling! I tell you what though, I am completely stumped and sleep is not going to be an option over the next few days.
> 
> Tom



Tom - I really hope this does not affect you going live on your pump.


----------



## Steff

Well I hope everyone else has had as much sunshine as here today, I hope am has had good weather in wales there as well. x


----------



## SacredHeart

I totally agree, Steff! It has been absolutely GLORIOUS here. Which is a good thing because someone has been spraying the spray paint inside, and I've got to have the back door (behind my desk) open to get rid of the fumes!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I totally agree, Steff! It has been absolutely GLORIOUS here. Which is a good thing because someone has been spraying the spray paint inside, and I've got to have the back door (behind my desk) open to get rid of the fumes!



ooooh nasty, nothing worse then causing a cough.


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everyone doing?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all hows everyone doing?



hey twinnie all good, hows you and bump?


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> hey twinnie all good, hows you and bump?



we are fine thanks looking forward to the scan on monday


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Just spoke to my DSN - she's putting a poster up in the Josian Centre waiting room for my blog and for here


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> we are fine thanks looking forward to the scan on monday



yes first scan always the main one really, hope all goes well u can start a thread on monday hun ill be dying to here x


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> yes first scan always the main one really, hope all goes well u can start a thread on monday hun ill be dying to here x



Exciting


----------



## rachelha

Oh dear just had a rant via facebook at my sister-in-law.  She was saying how good it was that I am being so closely monitored by the hospital.  I keep getting that, just because I am in there all the time does not mean they are being useful.  They are just wasting my time alot and making me stressed.  Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> Just spoke to my DSN - she's putting a poster up in the Josian Centre waiting room for my blog and for here



I've only just realised that you go to a different place to me! Must be because you're young and I'm not!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

worst day in history. Feeling thoroughly down in the dumps about things. At least its sunny, I have new sunglasses (?3 new look) and we had mcds for lunch. Now the spending stops. Things have got bad


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> I've only just realised that you go to a different place to me! Must be because you're young and I'm not!



Surely you go to the one in the RSH - the diabetes center? icky coloured walls and seats that you stick to? Cuz Helen was saying the other day that she knew this "marathon running guy who ran the diabetes uk forum" and i was all like "OMGALAN"


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Another boring day doing soduku puzzles....

Playing *Get It On* by T Rex at the mo.

Sam, did you get your phone sorted out yet?


----------



## AlisonM

Banging your gong are you? I may join you, I need something head banging today having spent it dealing with officialdom. I need a nice pint of something good, 80/- will do me.


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> Surely you go to the one in the RSH - the diabetes center? icky coloured walls and seats that you stick to? Cuz Helen was saying the other day that she knew this "marathon running guy who ran the diabetes uk forum" and i was all like "OMGALAN"



Yes that's the one - is that called the Josian Centre then? (Hangs head in shame at not being more observant...). When I looked on the map it said the Josian Centre was somewhere different entirely! Stupid map!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Yes that's the one - is that called the Josian Centre then? (Hangs head in shame at not being more observant...). When I looked on the map it said the Josian Centre was somewhere different entirely! Stupid map!



parrently its the josian centre  I seem to remember it being similar to Joslin and getting excited  I'm probably wrong though lol.

Someone is having a bbq...and I want some


----------



## Steff

hey tez xx


----------



## SacredHeart

salmonpuff said:


> parrently its the josian centre  I seem to remember it being similar to Joslin and getting excited  I'm probably wrong though lol.
> 
> Someone is having a bbq...and I want some



I actually thought that was a typo FOR Joslin, and was wondering how the heck you'd pulled that one off!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> I actually thought that was a typo FOR Joslin, and was wondering how the heck you'd pulled that one off!



its because i'm amazing


----------



## SacredHeart

It's your NASA contacts, isn't it?


----------



## Steff

ooooh dear my o/h is having egg chips beans burger and noodles, me ohh im having trout and salad hehe.


----------



## SacredHeart

Oooh. Trout is good


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Oooh. Trout is good



i had fish last night as well grr.


----------



## Northerner

Eurghh! I don't think I'm going to be able to watch the news for the next month - I'm already sick to the back teeth with all the election stuff!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> It's your NASA contacts, isn't it?



yep, got me there


----------



## AlisonM

SacredHeart said:


> Oooh. Trout is good



What a good idea, I haven't had that in ages. I've got a chicken and mushroom pie, peas, carrots and sweetcorn for tea.


----------



## Tezzz

AlisonM said:


> Banging your gong are you? I may join you, I need something head banging today having spent it dealing with officialdom. I need a nice pint of something good, 80/- will do me.



Dunno about banging a gong. I like the way he says _Take Me!_

It's been a bit of a 70's afternoon here. *20th Century Boy* and *Telegram Sam* have been on too. Assisted by Slade, Mud, Queen, Mott The Hoople, Bee Gees, Kate Bush, Madness, The Clash, The Undertones, Sex Pistols, Typically Tropical, Elton John, Kenny Everett, The Rubettes and Sweet....

Just found *It's Not Unusual *by Tom Jones. He's up next - gonna practice it for Karaoke!


----------



## Tezzz

Northerner said:


> Eurghh! I don't think I'm going to be able to watch the news for the next month - I'm already sick to the back teeth with all the election stuff!



What election stuff...?

I rarely watch the telly. Have you tried the World Service on the wireless Northerner? Much better.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Eurghh! I don't think I'm going to be able to watch the news for the next month - I'm already sick to the back teeth with all the election stuff!



aye its terrible you have 2 firemen who were killed in a fire and 2 conjoined twins having life saving surgery yet still the election talk is the main topic .


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ahhhhhhhhhhh statcounter told me someone from buenos aires translated my USB review into brazillian *does a happy dance* got the site up right now


----------



## Tezzz

You any good at doing web sites Sam?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> You any good at doing web sites Sam?



no, i just go by templates


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhh statcounter told me someone from buenos aires translated my USB review into brazillian *does a happy dance* got the site up right now



I've got a very wide geographical spread at the moment (only keep last 500 records):

  Num Perc. Country Name     
 216 43.20% United Kingdom   
 209 41.80% United States   
 34 6.80% Finland   
 14 2.80% Canada   
 6 1.20% France   
 5 1.00% Saudi Arabia   
 4 0.80% India   
 2 0.40% Ireland   
 2 0.40% Trinidad And Tobago   
 1 0.20% Germany   
 1 0.20% Russian Federation   
 1 0.20% Croatia   
 1 0.20% Bolivia   
 1 0.20% Australia   
 1 0.20% Jamaica   
 1 0.20% South Africa   
 1 0.20% Cyprus


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> I've got a very wide geographical spread at the moment (only keep last 500 records):
> 
> Num Perc. Country Name
> 216 43.20% United Kingdom
> 209 41.80% United States
> 34 6.80% Finland
> 14 2.80% Canada
> 6 1.20% France
> 5 1.00% Saudi Arabia
> 4 0.80% India
> 2 0.40% Ireland
> 2 0.40% Trinidad And Tobago
> 1 0.20% Germany
> 1 0.20% Russian Federation
> 1 0.20% Croatia
> 1 0.20% Bolivia
> 1 0.20% Australia
> 1 0.20% Jamaica
> 1 0.20% South Africa
> 1 0.20% Cyprus



The australian isn't from adelaide is it? lol


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> The australian isn't from adelaide is it? lol



No - I thought that at first! It's a city called Pinkenbo in Queensland!


----------



## Tezzz

Right, gonna go and retrieve the other half from the pub. Laters.


----------



## shiv

guess - my statcounter thing is crap, i signed up like 2 weeks ago and it says that i have had NO visitors. i know this is not true, as i can see my statcounter on my page going up. how on earth do i get that info??


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> guess - my statcounter thing is crap, i signed up like 2 weeks ago and it says that i have had NO visitors. i know this is not true, as i can see my statcounter on my page going up. how on earth do i get that info??



Have you got all the project settings set up? Like ignoring your own IP address? Some people don't register, it depends on the settings on their own computer - something to do with cookies I think. It's so long now since I set mine up that I can't remember what I had to do!

p.s. just visited your blog, see if you can see me. Look on 'Recent pageload activity' on the Statcounter project page.


----------



## Steff

hey all evening hope alls well. x


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> hey all evening hope alls well. x



Evening Steff  watching the American Idol results show  Ah Crystal's got through! She's a Type 1


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Evening Steff  watching the American Idol results show  Ah Crystal's got through! She's a Type 1



oooohh got soaps on a thursday lol.

u off to the meet on saturday northe?


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> oooohh got soaps on a thursday lol.
> 
> u off to the meet on saturday northe?



Yup, certainly am!


----------



## Northerner

A huge black man is now singing a Kate Bush song on American Idol!


----------



## Northerner

Northerner said:


> A huge black man is now singing a Kate Bush song on American Idol!



...and it saved his place in the finals! The judges have one 'save' per series and the kept him in  He's actually pretty good and didn't deserve to go.


----------



## twinnie

hello all diet coke please


----------



## shiv

i've got some pink lemonade here...yummmm!

i'm so tired it's unbelievable. mentally tired, i mean. tomorrow i am moving one of my residents to a care home and she is already refusing to go. i have had to keep sneaking into her room to pack all her things up. i've packed 3 boxes and a suitcase and have got all her paperwork in order (i think!!!). she just doesn't have the mental capacity to understand what is going on. very sad.

tomorrow is going to be even longer...the day we move her. oh man. please do not be surprised if i DIE tomorrow night.


----------



## Steff

evening all, im on late tonight got the lappy i bed with me lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> i've got some pink lemonade here...yummmm!
> 
> i'm so tired it's unbelievable. mentally tired, i mean. tomorrow i am moving one of my residents to a care home and she is already refusing to go. i have had to keep sneaking into her room to pack all her things up. i've packed 3 boxes and a suitcase and have got all her paperwork in order (i think!!!). she just doesn't have the mental capacity to understand what is going on. very sad.
> 
> tomorrow is going to be even longer...the day we move her. oh man. please do not be surprised if i DIE tomorrow night.



poor shiv  and poor person  makes me sad to think about when people cant understand these things 

In other news: I HATE APPLICATION FORMS!


----------



## shiv

sam is your MSN not working or is it just mine? i wanted to have a natter and i can't log in. grrrr.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> sam is your MSN not working or is it just mine? i wanted to have a natter and i can't log in. grrrr.



im in ok...keep trying.

in other news

*OK. If my stalker is lurking around here, which by the way she probably IS. She should really make herself known and stop being a coward. Because seriously - I gave up on her a long time ago - i stopped looking at her LJ or paying her the slightest bit of attention. I go to my statcounter just now and there she has been on both my LJ and d-blog PAGE REFRESHING over and over and OVER again. Why won't she just leave me ALONE??????*


----------



## shiv

oh dear oh dear oh dear, sam...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> oh dear oh dear oh dear, sam...



I am both angry, and very very scared right now. It's been a bad enough day as it is!


----------



## smile4loubie

salmonpuff said:


> im in ok...keep trying.
> 
> in other news
> 
> *OK. If my stalker is lurking around here, which by the way she probably IS. She should really make herself known and stop being a coward. Because seriously - I gave up on her a long time ago - i stopped looking at her LJ or paying her the slightest bit of attention. I go to my statcounter just now and there she has been on both my LJ and d-blog PAGE REFRESHING over and over and OVER again. Why won't she just leave me ALONE??????*



You can report her to the police. They can track her and find all her posts etc and get her done for stalking & slander after those comments she made about you being unstable.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

smile4loubie said:


> You can report her to the police. They can track her and find all her posts etc and get her done for stalking & slander after those comments she made about you being unstable.



she lives in australia. there's nothing they can do


----------



## smile4loubie

There is hun. I had a guy from italy and the police got involved. He stopped and no charges or anything was brought because he stopped and that was all i wanted


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

smile4loubie said:


> There is hun. I had a guy from italy and the police got involved. He stopped and no charges or anything was brought because he stopped and that was all i wanted



a friend of mine looked at her lj for me - there was just one line there - something about needing to sit back and be a b***h about things for a while. She knows full well the games she's playing with me. The problem is, that she is pushing me and pushing me. There's only so far i can be pushed before i break down in tears or break something. But then she would win. And she will not win.


----------



## smile4loubie

go to the police!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

smile4loubie said:


> go to the police!!!



we'll see. I'm already going through the appropriate steps for BT to block her IP and do whatever technical whizzy things they do.

She'll get bored eventually.

But threats of going to the police might work.


----------



## Steff

good morning all x


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning Steff morning all, yes everyone, all of you no one left out from this good morning message, Morning all!

Spring in my step today, and I'm not on anything I wouldn't say it's too early just not on owt!

Right head down work to craick on with,  then a skip to start to fill this evening.

cheers,

Rossi


----------



## Steff

Morning Rossi your sounding chipper, nothing to do with it being friday then hehe

Sun seems to be being very kind to us again today wooo nice but son is under the weather so he wont be going far x


----------



## twinnie

morning all


----------



## Steff

morning hun diet coke or coffee coming up hehe , u ok?Xxx


----------



## Red Pumper

Morning all.

Double espresso please.

Time to get some work done then a look at the runners & riders for tomorrow. See if I can pick a faller again this year.


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> morning hun diet coke or coffee coming up hehe , u ok?Xxx



hahaha you know me so well diet coke then i am fine bored as hubby willnot let me do anything hows you and the family is your son feeling any better ?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hahaha you know me so well diet coke then i am fine bored as hubby willnot let me do anything hows you and the family is your son feeling any better ?



hya he seems to have a lingering cough aint let him out for 2 days lol, he aint best pleased but sorry mum rules.Aww nice hubby u have there haha


----------



## Steff

Red Pumper said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Double espresso please.
> 
> Time to get some work done then a look at the runners & riders for tomorrow. See if I can pick a faller again this year.



ooohhh are you into the ggs then red?

i am but thats cause i grew up with my dad being a big nags fan.I have mine picked already and bets are in the hand of william hills now lol


----------



## twinnie

i am picking my horse today any advice  
steff i hope he feels better soon its sods law that there fall unwell during the hoildays


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> i am picking my horse today any advice
> steff i hope he feels better soon its sods law that there fall unwell during the hoildays



id say go with erics  charm or joe lively 


cheers hun he is watching wrestling at the minute so he is happy


----------



## Red Pumper

Hi Steff,

not really into the ggs, just have the occasional flutter on the national and gold cup etc.

There's nothing scientific in the way I select my horses. For the national I just pick one with odds around 16-1 and back it each way.

No idea about tomorrow yet.


----------



## Red Pumper

You're the second person to mention Joe Lively...mmmm


----------



## shiv

morning all i could do with a very large drink with at least 3 shots in it. today is the day we move the lady to her new home and ohmygod, i am not looking forward to it.


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> morning all i could do with a very large drink with at least 3 shots in it. today is the day we move the lady to her new home and ohmygod, i am not looking forward to it.



Hope it goes better than you are expecting Shiv!


----------



## shiv

Northerner said:


> Hope it goes better than you are expecting Shiv!



me too, but knowing how unstable she is, it'll probably go WORSE


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all.

Very disorientating start to the day. Woke up from a dream earlier. In the dream, I had woken up at what I thought was 8am to discover it was 6am. So when I woke up in reality, I thought it was 6am, despite the fact I'd actually overslept and it was 9:15....

That;s going to take me a while to get right!


----------



## Steff

Red Pumper said:


> You're the second person to mention Joe Lively...mmmm



mm maybe thats a sign Red lol get on it.


----------



## Red Pumper

already have Steff!


----------



## rachelha

Arghhh - hypo but have work that has to be done, checked and signed off by Director by 2pm as they are leaving then and away next week.

I really hate diabetes sometimes


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

statcounter is now telling me that someone from Medtronic in Europe has been looking at my blog


----------



## SacredHeart

Man, I need to look at Statcounter more!


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh HAI! Bayer are reading mine!


----------



## SacredHeart

And Microsoft!


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh Sam, you've started me off now....I've got Bayer, Microsoft, Johnson & Johnson (who I think do stuff with Animas?), a publishing house, a few universities, a company called 'Research in motion;, I got NASA as well! 

I also have GOOGLE HQ viewing me?!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Oh Sam, you've started me off now....I've got Bayer, Microsoft, Johnson & Johnson (who I think do stuff with Animas?), a publishing house, a few universities, a company called 'Research in motion;, I got NASA as well!
> 
> I also have GOOGLE HQ viewing me?!



i know right. It's awesome. Unfortunately most of mine is taken up from stalker woman...I wonder if I can take her off my list?


----------



## SacredHeart

Might be. Maybe you could contact their help desk?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Might be. Maybe you could contact their help desk?



you can block IPs from inflating your count. I might email the help people.

13 pages solidly of her. Wow. Someone's obsessed.

I had an msn bot looking the other day. Thought that was cool.


----------



## SacredHeart

13 pages? Wait till she gets to 666....that'll show her true colours!

I really should blog tonight. I've needed a couple of days off post nablopomo, but it's time for something new


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> 13 pages? Wait till she gets to 666....that'll show her true colours!
> 
> I really should blog tonight. I've needed a couple of days off post nablopomo, but it's time for something new



I think we need to brainstorm it  I've done a couple since nablopomo, but haven't really had th emotivation to do anything interesting with it. Promised Bayer I'd do the USB update, but not sure if i can be bothered tonight. Oops.

What's interesting to talk about? Hmmmmm.


----------



## SacredHeart

I need to email Bayer actually. Oh, we need to MSN tonight. I need to tell you something that I want to know if you think is a good idea. I've got a few post ideas, but a brainstorm would make good sense 

(on a completely related note, I could listen to David Ogden Stiers sing all day)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> I need to email Bayer actually. Oh, we need to MSN tonight. I need to tell you something that I want to know if you think is a good idea. I've got a few post ideas, but a brainstorm would make good sense
> 
> (on a completely related note, I could listen to David Ogden Stiers sing all day)



YES! I shall be about as always


----------



## SacredHeart

Excellent


----------



## SacredHeart

Just had the realisation that I still need to write my guest post for Six Until Me....better do that tonight!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

well i have housework to do...


----------



## SacredHeart

What a thoroughly glamourous life we lead


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> What a thoroughly glamourous life we lead



s'alright, i got some cilit bang for ?1.50 earlier. It gave me joy. I don't know why.

Oh dear god i am going mad. Stir frikken crazy

I must clean......

glamerous indeed.....


----------



## SacredHeart

No, it's no fun unless you shout the name. It's not cilit bang, it's *CILIT BANG!*


----------



## Steff

Hey all x

Right got a dilemma do i go with my dad to get fish and chips from the chippy or do i go for chicken salad grr, what a hard life lol


----------



## Red Pumper

It's Friday, the choice is easy.

Fish & Chips.

While I'm in here I'll have a pint of Pendle Witches to set me up for the weekend please barman.


----------



## Steff

Red Pumper said:


> It's Friday, the choice is easy.
> 
> Fish & Chips.
> 
> While I'm in here I'll have a pint of Pendle Witches to set me up for the weekend please barman.



coming up, good news i went with the salad haha . im a good gal.


----------



## Red Pumper

amazing willpower Steff - well done!


----------



## Steff

Red Pumper said:


> amazing willpower Steff - well done!



Cheers hun it was really tasty as well, i watched dad and oh devour sausage and chips lol.


----------



## Steff

nighty night all xx


----------



## shiv

so i dont know if anyone remembers my post from yesterday about moving one of my residents to a new care home?

it was horrendous. just a bit of backstory: she has lived here for 30 years, she has downs and dementia. she does not have the mental capacity to understand that she had to move to a home where her needs would be met better.

we managed to pack up the van with all her stuff, fine. she caught us taking a few things out and got VERY upset, but was soon distracted. we got over to the new place. she thought we were just visiting, even as we unpacked all her stuff into her new bedroom.

at around 5, the staff at the new place got her to sit down at their dining table and have something to eat. it was at this point she clicked that she was staying there. oh MAN. she started (understandably) to cry, to beg for us to take her 'home', telling us she couldn't stay, etc. it was very sad. i have seen her cry before, but not like this...this was true fear, she was terrified. it was so sad.

anyway...she cried for almost an hour, screamed, shouted, etc. she promised to be good () and continued to beg to come home. in the end, we mutually agreed with the staff there that we would leave.

we said goodbye to her (She was still crying and shouting) and left the building to get back into the van. next thing we knew, she was running out the house, and as we started to reverse the van, she was trying to get into the sliding door. still crying and screaming and shouting.

i'm going to see her again tomorrow. i am so emotionally drained. we came home and ate cake and takeaway food.


----------



## Northerner

That's quite a day Shiv, very upsetting for you. I hope that she soon settles in and doesn't feel so bad next time you see her. Hopw you get some good rest tonight.


----------



## runner

Morning all, sunny here today.  fnising off some work - then out in the garden, yeaaa!


Shiv,  that's incredibly draining for you - I hope she makes new friends and has settled a bit today.  I hope you get some supervision to help you manage it all too.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well, we are going to take advantage of the good weather and get the garden all set up with the paddling pool for my son and his mates x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> so i dont know if anyone remembers my post from yesterday about moving one of my residents to a new care home?
> 
> it was horrendous. just a bit of backstory: she has lived here for 30 years, she has downs and dementia. she does not have the mental capacity to understand that she had to move to a home where her needs would be met better.
> 
> we managed to pack up the van with all her stuff, fine. she caught us taking a few things out and got VERY upset, but was soon distracted. we got over to the new place. she thought we were just visiting, even as we unpacked all her stuff into her new bedroom.
> 
> at around 5, the staff at the new place got her to sit down at their dining table and have something to eat. it was at this point she clicked that she was staying there. oh MAN. she started (understandably) to cry, to beg for us to take her 'home', telling us she couldn't stay, etc. it was very sad. i have seen her cry before, but not like this...this was true fear, she was terrified. it was so sad.
> 
> anyway...she cried for almost an hour, screamed, shouted, etc. she promised to be good () and continued to beg to come home. in the end, we mutually agreed with the staff there that we would leave.
> 
> we said goodbye to her (She was still crying and shouting) and left the building to get back into the van. next thing we knew, she was running out the house, and as we started to reverse the van, she was trying to get into the sliding door. still crying and screaming and shouting.
> 
> i'm going to see her again tomorrow. i am so emotionally drained. we came home and ate cake and takeaway food.



oh shiv  sorry i didnt answer your text last night, didn't see it til I went to bed  I hope the lady is ok. Give her a big hug when you see her later and tell her she'll be ok xx


----------



## am64

im back !!!


----------



## Steff

welcome bk 

i did message you to see how u was lol, hope u had gd time , ??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I am RAGING! Just been playing Final Fantasy XIII. Barthandelus, 3.3 million HP. Fourth time trying to get him and he killed me at the WORST POSSIBLE MOMENT. So close to getting him too 

RAAAAAAAAGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> welcome bk
> 
> i did message you to see how u was lol, hope u had gd time , ??



yes saw it steff ...and yes had a lovely time got quite sunburnt the light was so bright x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yes saw it steff ...and yes had a lovely time got quite sunburnt the light was so bright x



been lovely here as well for last few days been very spoilt, i wonder how the guildfrod meet is going/gone.


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> im back !!!



Hello - did you have a good time? you picked the week well weather wise.


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> im back !!!





shiv said:


> so i dont know if anyone remembers my post from yesterday about moving one of my residents to a new care home?
> 
> it was horrendous. just a bit of backstory: she has lived here for 30 years, she has downs and dementia. she does not have the mental capacity to understand that she had to move to a home where her needs would be met better.
> 
> we managed to pack up the van with all her stuff, fine. she caught us taking a few things out and got VERY upset, but was soon distracted. we got over to the new place. she thought we were just visiting, even as we unpacked all her stuff into her new bedroom.
> 
> at around 5, the staff at the new place got her to sit down at their dining table and have something to eat. it was at this point she clicked that she was staying there. oh MAN. she started (understandably) to cry, to beg for us to take her 'home', telling us she couldn't stay, etc. it was very sad. i have seen her cry before, but not like this...this was true fear, she was terrified. it was so sad.
> 
> anyway...she cried for almost an hour, screamed, shouted, etc. she promised to be good () and continued to beg to come home. in the end, we mutually agreed with the staff there that we would leave.
> 
> we said goodbye to her (She was still crying and shouting) and left the building to get back into the van. next thing we knew, she was running out the house, and as we started to reverse the van, she was trying to get into the sliding door. still crying and screaming and shouting.
> 
> i'm going to see her again tomorrow. i am so emotionally drained. we came home and ate cake and takeaway food.


Oh goodness that sounds like a horribly stressful day, I hope she has settled in a bit today.


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everybody


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> Hello - did you have a good time? you picked the week well weather wise.



lovely lovely lovely....spring sprung on wednesday lots of yellow everywhere  ...and the skys.... and sunsets to die for... and fresh fish and amazing LAMB you could afford to buy ....andand and ..black beef steaks amazing!!! the kids even went swimming in the estuary


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> lovely lovely lovely....spring sprung on wednesday lots of yellow everywhere  ...and the skys.... and sunsets to die for... and fresh fish and amazing LAMB you could afford to buy ....andand and ..black beef steaks amazing!!! the kids even went swimming in the estuary



you are making me miss home lol glad you got the good weather


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> you are making me miss home lol glad you got the good weather



soz twinnie ....wales was sooo lovely and people were so cheerfull even in the pouring rain on tuesday !! but it was pembrokeshire


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> soz twinnie ....wales was sooo lovely and people were so cheerfull even in the pouring rain on tuesday !! but it was pembrokeshire



i going to go soon to see my dad hopefully i get the good weather to


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> i going to go soon to see my dad hopefully i get the good weather to



ohhhh have a lovely time i really didnt want to come home  we been going down there 2 / 3 times a year since the kids were young ...but didnt get there last summer because the rain was toooooo bad (we were camping...) then at christmas they closed the bridges because of the snow and falling ice ....but this time it was wonderful xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Raaaaaaaggggggggggggeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## shiv

GUYS GO AND LOOK IN THE EVENTS SECTION

YOU ARE ALL INVITED TO GLOUCESTER (because i can never make it to your meetups!)


----------



## am64

hi folks anyone here?????


----------



## Hazel

Hi just me here

Can I have a drink please, anything .............

Let's raise a glass to Tom and his famlly


----------



## rachelha

Hazel said:


> Hi just me here
> 
> Can I have a drink please, anything .............
> 
> Let's raise a glass to Tom and his famlly



Just what I was thinking.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i'm here, feeling very hungry and waiting for matt to stop playing COD lol.


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> good morning all xx



morning steffy xx


----------



## shiv

morning everyone! i got a lie in this morning, what a luxury!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> morning steffy xx



Morning am,another bright morning again.


----------



## Corrine

Morning all.  Lovely morning - think I might dig me trainers out and go for a little jog....especially after my over indulgences in the alcohol department yesterday....


----------



## Steff

morning shiv and corrine x 

aint it great, having all this sun we are being very spoilt


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

So I kicked that boss' behind last night. 33 hours into Final Fantasy XIII, chapter 11 and here starts the level grinding!!!!! I was up til 3am last night trying to kill the horrible thing haha.

Anyway, I was just shouted at for accidently knockign the aerial. Oops. It got in the way of the OHs football. Oopsie.

Housework time D:

Picking up new glasses tomorrow. HURRAH!

Lovely day here again


----------



## Steff

lovely day here to sam

gosh your brave daring to move when footy is on the tele, i try not to even so much as twitch lol.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> lovely day here to sam
> 
> gosh your brave daring to move when footy is on the tele, i try not to even so much as twitch lol.



He's now playing call of duty and I got yelled at when I walked past to go to the kitchen LOL! Bless him


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> He's now playing call of duty and I got yelled at when I walked past to go to the kitchen LOL! Bless him



step son brought final fantasy 13 today and Sam and he is blown away by it !


----------



## Steff

im trying to get son to actually spend time away from his dsi but im failing misrebly lol.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> im trying to get son to actually spend time away from his dsi but im failing misrebly lol.



whats he playing ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> whats he playing ?



atm raw vs smackdown 2010 .


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> atm raw vs smackdown 2010 .



eek whats that ??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> step son brought final fantasy 13 today and Sam and he is blown away by it !



tell him I'm 33 hours in already  amazing game!!! And tell him not to be phased by how linear it is either, trust me, it's got an amazing storyline


----------



## shiv

i'm having one of those ridiculous hypos where all i want to do is cry. ugh.


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> eek whats that ??



its wrestling hun .


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> i'm having one of those ridiculous hypos where all i want to do is cry. ugh.



((((hugs))) shiv hun hope u feel better real quick hun xx


----------



## am64

finally got to the pub ...and i am thirsty nice cool duvel please xxx any one seen ally ...it was 20 degrees in inverness today shes probably still down the beach xx


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> finally got to the pub ...and i am thirsty nice cool duvel please xxx any one seen ally ...it was 20 degrees in inverness today shes probably still down the beach xx



 You need hobnailed boots for the beaches round here, they're all rocks and stones. We (dog and me) went to the park and played throw the stick for what felt like a week.


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> You need hobnailed boots for the beaches round here, they're all rocks and stones. We (dog and me) went to the park and played throw the stick for what felt like a week.



heheee no flip flops then ??? Its just i saw on weather that inverness was the warmest in country at 20 degrees !!!


----------



## Steff

Evening all xxx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Evening all xxx



hey steff hows things? thanks for telling me about twinnie oh yet another bun !!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hey steff hows things? thanks for telling me about twinnie oh yet another bun !!!



yah anno she had not been on for about 2 weeks and i was worrying but alas she came bk with good news


things good sundays i get to go to bed at 9.30 wooo so i take the laptop with me x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> yah anno she had not been on for about 2 weeks and i was worrying but alas she came bk with good news
> 
> 
> things good sundays i get to go to bed at 9.30 wooo so i take the laptop with me x



cosy cosy !!


----------



## rachelha

Has anyone heard from emerald girl at all.  She was going for a 9 week scan a bit ago and I don't think she has been on since.  I did pm her but no response.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Has anyone heard from emerald girl at all.  She was going for a 9 week scan a bit ago and I don't think she has been on since.  I did pm her but no response.



not a peep no hun .


----------



## SacredHeart

Hi all....not having the best night here. My kitchen caught fire, so I've been spending nearly the last two hours in shock, cleaning up smoke damage....


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Hi all....not having the best night here. My kitchen caught fire, so I've been spending nearly the last two hours in shock, cleaning up smoke damage....



aint seen you about all day hun i was wondering if u ok?


was anyone hurt and how did it happen, how scary for you hun xxhugsxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Nah, we're both fine. Just rather in shock and upset about the whole thing.

Some fat in the oven dripped and caught ablaze. We had the fire department out, and they had their big fans going to get rid of the smoke. Felt like crying the whole time....


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Nah, we're both fine. Just rather in shock and upset about the whole thing.
> 
> Some fat in the oven dripped and caught ablaze. We had the fire department out, and they had their big fans going to get rid of the smoke. Felt like crying the whole time....



So pleased your both fine, how bad had the blaze got then before you realised i mean did u smell smoke etc etc ? gosh i aint cleaned my grill or oven out for a good bit now reckon this might just make me do it asap.


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all,

Large, ice cold beer please. Going live tomorrow on my pump and I can't wait. Time to make the old man proud and make it the best thing for me. Here's hoping...

Tom


----------



## SacredHeart

We were doing a roast, and I'd just gone to the corner shop to get milk and some gravy. I came back up the stairs, and noticed there was white smoke in the oven. Told Andrew, who opened it and the whole thing caught fire. I called 999, but he managed to get it out. The whole kitchen (painted white) is completely black and oily, so we've been scrubbing our way through it. Having a break to have some (very late) dinner....


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> We were doing a roast, and I'd just gone to the corner shop to get milk and some gravy. I came back up the stairs, and noticed there was white smoke in the oven. Told Andrew, who opened it and the whole thing caught fire. I called 999, but he managed to get it out. The whole kitchen (painted white) is completely black and oily, so we've been scrubbing our way through it. Having a break to have some (very late) dinner....



good grief now what u need hun,im so so relieved nobody was hurt, your kitchen can be re-painted however much of a pain in the neck. x


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Large, ice cold beer please. Going live tomorrow on my pump and I can't wait. Time to make the old man proud and make it the best thing for me. Here's hoping...
> 
> Tom



Coming right up! I hope everything goes smoothly Tom, I'm sure your dad would be immensely proud of you.


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> We were doing a roast, and I'd just gone to the corner shop to get milk and some gravy. I came back up the stairs, and noticed there was white smoke in the oven. Told Andrew, who opened it and the whole thing caught fire. I called 999, but he managed to get it out. The whole kitchen (painted white) is completely black and oily, so we've been scrubbing our way through it. Having a break to have some (very late) dinner....



How awful Becky, glad you and Andrew are OK. Keep an eye on your levels if you're eating late.


----------



## smile4loubie

SacredHeart said:


> We were doing a roast, and I'd just gone to the corner shop to get milk and some gravy. I came back up the stairs, and noticed there was white smoke in the oven. Told Andrew, who opened it and the whole thing caught fire. I called 999, but he managed to get it out. The whole kitchen (painted white) is completely black and oily, so we've been scrubbing our way through it. Having a break to have some (very late) dinner....



Jeeze Becky! I hope your all ok x


----------



## SacredHeart

Thanks guys (and I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, Tom xx)

We're both just rather shocked. Hands were shaking like crazy while I was doing my NR and Lantus. You can imagine how much THAT hurt!


----------



## am64

becks glad you ok !! better clean my oven too

Tom nice to see you all the best for tomorrow you go for it xxx


----------



## smile4loubie

The smell is the worst part hun, no matter how much you clean the smell sticks around for ages so get loads of air fresheners. Alan had a fire in his house share and they refused to go back in for a month because of the smell - the landlord started it (by mistake apparently) so they had a case to refuse to stay there. It was clean after 2 days just stank!


----------



## SacredHeart

Yeah, we're going to do a major cleaning supplies mission tomorrow.

As well as getting some fairly expensive apology gifts for our landlord and landlady. Our flat is above their house. He was ok about it, and gave me a huge hug, but I'm told she was rather angry. Can't say I blame them though.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urgh, becky, hope you're ok




why won't she just leave me alone??????????????????????????????????


----------



## smile4loubie

It was probably shock on her part too. I remember when there was a house fire over the road and because they are all attached alot of houses were effected and the neighbours were angry at the woman whoes house it started in but it soon calmed down xx


----------



## Freddie99

Quick, another beer! I'm trying to think of a song that we could play at Dad's cremation. I'm thinking a Pink Floyd number or something similar...


----------



## SacredHeart

smile4loubie said:


> It was probably shock on her part too. I remember when there was a house fire over the road and because they are all attached alot of houses were effected and the neighbours were angry at the woman whoes house it started in but it soon calmed down xx




Yeah, you're probably right. They're a great couple actually, and they've been wonderful to us. I think it'll be ok eventually.



TomH said:


> Quick, another beer! I'm trying to think of a song that we could play at Dad's cremation. I'm thinking a Pink Floyd number or something similar...



Coming right up, sir.


----------



## am64

TomH said:


> Quick, another beer! I'm trying to think of a song that we could play at Dad's cremation. I'm thinking a Pink Floyd number or something similar...



set the controls to the heart of the sun very beautiful..... was your dad a fan ?


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> set the controls to the heart of the sun very beautiful..... was your dad a fan ?



Yeah he was something of a fan. Silly of him to get me interested as I can't get enough at the moment! It befits my mood I think. I'm listening to "The Great Gig In The Sky" at the moment.


----------



## am64

TomH said:


> Yeah he was something of a fan. Silly of him to get me interested as I can't get enough at the moment! It befits my mood I think. I'm listening to "The Great Gig In The Sky" at the moment.



excellant band what were his favorites which era?if you dont mind me asking we can pm or fbchat if you prefer xx


----------



## shiv

can't leave you alone for 5 mins can we becky?   glad you're okay and there's not more damage. my dad's flat was pretty much gutted by a fire a couple of years ago, very scary - thankfully he was out at the time.

guys i have had a cocktail tonight (a pear drop from frankie & benny's) and i'm in the mood for cocktails. flair up, guys!


----------



## am64

hey Tom i am really sorry I just realised that my choice although very beautiful is probably not so appropriate x


----------



## Freddie99

I don't really know what his favourites were. He loved his Jazz though, big band stuff I believe but Pink Floyd was definitely up there with him.

Tom


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> hey Tom i am really sorry I just realised that my choice although very beautiful is probably not so appropriate x



Don't worry. Just clocked that myself. Dad would have seen the funny side of it!


----------



## am64

TomH said:


> Don't worry. Just clocked that myself. Dad would have seen the funny side of it!



ooopps its just very lovely ... but probably a bit long aswell


----------



## am64

ok nite folks xx


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## runner

SacredHeart said:


> We were doing a roast, and I'd just gone to the corner shop to get milk and some gravy. I came back up the stairs, and noticed there was white smoke in the oven. Told Andrew, who opened it and the whole thing caught fire. I called 999, but he managed to get it out. The whole kitchen (painted white) is completely black and oily, so we've been scrubbing our way through it. Having a break to have some (very late) dinner....



So sorry to hear about the fire - it must have been really scary - glad you're both OK.  Hope things get back to normal for you soon.


----------



## Steff

morning runner  x


----------



## runner

Morning Steff!


----------



## runner

TomH said:


> Quick, another beer! I'm trying to think of a song that we could play at Dad's cremation. I'm thinking a Pink Floyd number or something similar...



Hi Tom, hope all goes well with the pump.  It's hard tryng to think of a number - my brother played the harmonica and we all sang along to 'Rambling Rose' - we had printed the lyrics off for everyone, at my dad's cremation.  Apparenty he was always singing it at work!  We all wore rose buttonholes too.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Morning Steff!



how are you , good weekend?


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all...hope everyone's well.

Got to bed at 3am, after stopping cleaning the smoke damage at about quarter to. Round two tonight. Top tip if you're ever in a similar situation - Flash bathroom cleaner is the most effective product on removing soot and smoke damage. Strange but true.


----------



## runner

Steff2010 said:


> how are you , good weekend?



Yes thanks - had to work Saturday am, and have got a cold - but only minor - managed to plant some veg and plants in the garden yesterday and watched new Foyle's War (when I wasn't dozing!)

How's about you?


----------



## shiv

SacredHeart said:


> Morning all...hope everyone's well.
> 
> Got to bed at 3am, after stopping cleaning the smoke damage at about quarter to. Round two tonight. Top tip if you're ever in a similar situation - Flash bathroom cleaner is the most effective product on removing soot and smoke damage. Strange but true.



do you have insurance? when my dad's flat burnt out, the insurance company paid for professional cleaners to come in and clean for him.


----------



## SacredHeart

There is house insurance, but I'm not sure it covers the flat, sadly. I don't have insurance of my own. Think it's just going to be a LOT of elbow grease!


----------



## Steff

God what an annoyance, do u need to take anytime off?


----------



## SacredHeart

Nah, can't really at the moment. I'm being REALLY careful about using my holiday days, because I may well need them come September for going to lectures. It's just going to be a week of late nights, I think!

We're going shopping for some 'we're REALLY sorry' presents later. Thankfully it sounds like we're only going to have to pay the call out charge for the electrician, because he doesn't think there's going to be any actual work to do. So it's that, and getting the decorator in. We're happy to do it ourselves, but Andrew thinks they're more likely to want to get someone in...hmm...


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Nah, can't really at the moment. I'm being REALLY careful about using my holiday days, because I may well need them come September for going to lectures. It's just going to be a week of late nights, I think!
> 
> We're going shopping for some 'we're REALLY sorry' presents later. Thankfully it sounds like we're only going to have to pay the call out charge for the electrician, because he doesn't think there's going to be any actual work to do. So it's that, and getting the decorator in. We're happy to do it ourselves, but Andrew thinks they're more likely to want to get someone in...hmm...



A pain in the bum you could do without all the same hun. x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

dont wear yourself out becky, and tell andrew the same  

getting my new glasses today, am rather excited 

blummin gorgeous day out there today too 

but i have epic toothache...right on the lower right, where a wisdom tooth should be coming through but i dont htink its a wisdom tooth. I really need to see a dentist but i can't afford it


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> dont wear yourself out becky, and tell andrew the same
> 
> getting my new glasses today, am rather excited
> 
> blummin gorgeous day out there today too



nice one you must put a piccy on with you wearing them sam.

where you getting them from specsavers?


----------



## SacredHeart

I'll do my best, Sam.

Agreed with Steff, pics please!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> I'll do my best, Sam.
> 
> Agreed with Steff, pics please!



I'll be checking up on you mrs 

Yep, from specsavers steff. A right bargain they were too


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> I'll be checking up on you mrs
> 
> Yep, from specsavers steff. A right bargain they were too



good are they BOGOF or just the one pair x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> good are they BOGOF or just the one pair x



just one pair as I went for the ?45 option. It was the next lot up that were on BOGOF - and I couldn't afford ?60 or ?80 odd squids for a pair of frames. Thieves i tell you THIIIEVES!


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> ...blummin gorgeous day out there today too
> 
> but i have epic toothache...right on the lower right, where a wisdom tooth should be coming through but i dont htink its a wisdom tooth. I really need to see a dentist but i can't afford it



Indeed it is a lovely day in Soton today! I was out for my run at 7 this morning and have just been mowing the lawn (manually, not with one of those powered thingies!), so I am knackered and hot!

Sam, don't leave it too long if you have bad tooth pain, it's just not worth it in the long run. Nip across the road to the Dental Surgery (112 Shirley Road). It's not NHS, but the prices are the same as you'd pay on NHS and the dentists are absolutely brilliant. They won't try and 'sell' you something you don't need. My dentist is Andrew Kozlowski (but he's English!). His wife is also a dentist there. Do it! It will probably cost about ?30 for the check up, but at least you'll know where you stand. You've got to look after them now as they need to last you for the next 80 years at least! 

Sorry if I'm lecturing you!


----------



## SacredHeart

Just got back from shopping. We came away with a box of nice looking chocolates from Hotel Chocolat, and a bunch of sunflowers, lillies and similar from interflora. We're trying to decide whether to get wine as well...

Opinions?


----------



## am64

morning all xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning Am. How're you doing? xx


----------



## shiv

SacredHeart said:


> Just got back from shopping. We came away with a box of nice looking chocolates from Hotel Chocolat, and a bunch of sunflowers, lillies and similar from interflora. We're trying to decide whether to get wine as well...
> 
> Opinions?



this is for your landlord right? personally i think the flowers and chocolate are fine!


----------



## SacredHeart

shiv said:


> this is for your landlord right? personally i think the flowers and chocolate are fine!



Yep. We have a bit of a strange relationship with them, in that it's actually their house. We live upstairs in the flat, which used to be the servants' quarters. They also give us a VERY good deal on rent, and let us use their garden, and bbq, etc. We really want to stay on their good side


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Indeed it is a lovely day in Soton today! I was out for my run at 7 this morning and have just been mowing the lawn (manually, not with one of those powered thingies!), so I am knackered and hot!
> 
> Sam, don't leave it too long if you have bad tooth pain, it's just not worth it in the long run. Nip across the road to the Dental Surgery (112 Shirley Road). It's not NHS, but the prices are the same as you'd pay on NHS and the dentists are absolutely brilliant. They won't try and 'sell' you something you don't need. My dentist is Andrew Kozlowski (but he's English!). His wife is also a dentist there. Do it! It will probably cost about ?30 for the check up, but at least you'll know where you stand. You've got to look after them now as they need to last you for the next 80 years at least!
> 
> Sorry if I'm lecturing you!



 well, the wisdom tooth isn't through there yet, so its probably trying to break through. That and I think I caught it with my toothbrush as it feels like theres a teeny tiny cut scratch thing there. Cuz teh ache is like...the top of the gum, rather than in an actual tooth  is very strange

I know the place yeah, but alas, I will wait until I have found me a job i think. If it gets baaaaaaaaad which i dont think it will, then I'll go


----------



## Steff

hi am hows u x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

another job applied for and now to quickly run some straightners over my hair before going out


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> another job applied for and now to quickly run some straightners over my hair before going out



Fingers crossed for you Sam, x


----------



## shiv

SacredHeart said:


> Yep. We have a bit of a strange relationship with them, in that it's actually their house. We live upstairs in the flat, which used to be the servants' quarters. They also give us a VERY good deal on rent, and let us use their garden, and bbq, etc. We really want to stay on their good side



woo nice! that sounds great! maybe a bottle of wine would be good then if you've got a good relationship with them.


----------



## SacredHeart

Yeah, Andrew is quite set on us buying wine as well....


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> well, the wisdom tooth isn't through there yet, so its probably trying to break through. That and I think I caught it with my toothbrush as it feels like theres a teeny tiny cut scratch thing there. Cuz teh ache is like...the top of the gum, rather than in an actual tooth  is very strange
> 
> I know the place yeah, but alas, I will wait until I have found me a job i think. If it gets baaaaaaaaad which i dont think it will, then I'll go



It does sound likev a wisdom tooth trying to break through. If I remember (from many years ago!) it can be quite sore for quite a while, hope it's not though!


----------



## am64

back again for a while!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

BOOM! New glasses. Still trying to get used to them - they're pretty fashionable but veeeeery different to what I'm used to 







LOL MY EYES ARE CLOOOOSED! XDXDXD

urgh 2.1 and not feeling it


----------



## Northerner

You look deep in thought Sam!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> You look deep in thought Sam!



_"Hmmmm, what shall i have for luncheon"_

Not a fan of the picture, I might have to get a better one on my posh camera later


----------



## Steff

looking swell there Sam x


----------



## SacredHeart

Loving them, Sam


----------



## am64

ohhhh you are all sooooo young xxx bless


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

This application for claires accessories is looooooooong!


----------



## rossi_mac

God I need some liquid, good day and bad day and good because I managed to use the word flumoxed!!!


----------



## HelenP

rossi_mac said:


> God I need some liquid, good day and bad day and *good because I managed to use the word flumoxed*!!!



Haha!  Well done, I know the feeling.  For some reason I woke up with the word 'magnitude' on the tip of my tongue, and was well pleased when I managed to use it in a sentence this afternoon !! 

xx


----------



## Steff

ewwwwwww I feel dreadful nose is blocked up head is like cotton wool grr, just had my head in a bowl of vix i cane up outta it looking like my face had just be hacksawed arghh.


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> ewwwwwww I feel dreadful nose is blocked up head is like cotton wool grr, just had my head in a bowl of vix i cane up outta it looking like my face had just be hacksawed arghh.



Oh sounds horrid Steff, hope it passes quickly!


----------



## HelenP

Steff2010 said:


> i cane up outta it looking like my face had just be hacksawed arghh.



What a very graphic description, lol.  Hope you feel better soon hun.

xx


----------



## am64

hi all ! back for a bit ....magnitude is a wonderful word i always liked juxtaposition myself


----------



## Steff

thanks

away to bed , hate it when 2 men dont have a clue how i feel .x classic line of the night , oh whats the matter is it your period.!!!!


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> thanks
> 
> away to bed , hate it when 2 men dont have a clue how i feel .x classic line of the night , oh whats the matter is it your period.!!!!



ahhhh hun hope things ok tomorrow xx

my son has just put up his new track on myspace this is the link if anyone fancies a listen !

http://www.myspace.com/clembirdmusic


----------



## shiv

guys, i am SO EXCITED ABOUT LONDON. srsly. i can't wait to meet you ugly bunch!


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> guys, i am SO EXCITED ABOUT LONDON. srsly. i can't wait to meet you ugly bunch!



Ah! You've seen the photos then....


----------



## Freddie99

Excellent news Shiv! I will do my utmost to be there, circumstances allowing.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oooh i'm confuuussseeeddddd


----------



## shiv

your levels sam?


----------



## SacredHeart

Just to warn, all - my laptop has died, so when I'm not at work, I probably won't be on as much


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## Steff

Becky will you be on only from home now?


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning Steff 

I may have to curl up into the fetal position and rock back and forth soon....our lovely actors are back in the building. Normally not a problem, but unfortunately they are rehearsing this rhyming sketch I know WORD FOR WORD and have done for two years. And are now learning oompa music on an accordian. 

*rocks*


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> Becky will you be on only from home now?



Other way round, hon. I can get on here at work. But there's something wrong with the power supply on the laptop. So I can only use Andrew's laptop. But I'm going to ring up the company and see what they can do to fix it, as it's still under warranty.


----------



## am64

morning all !!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Other way round, hon. I can get on here at work. But there's something wrong with the power supply on the laptop. So I can only use Andrew's laptop. But I'm going to ring up the company and see what they can do to fix it, as it's still under warranty.



oh right , wonder what thats all about then hun.is he ok with u using his lappy.


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> morning all !!



morning am x


----------



## shiv

morning everyone. i have such a headache! it's such a beautiful day outside, but i really don't feel like going out.


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning Am and Shiv


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> morning everyone. i have such a headache! it's such a beautiful day outside, but i really don't feel like going out.



morning shiv that was like me last night gr.


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> oh right , wonder what thats all about then hun.is he ok with u using his lappy.



Yeah, he's usually ok about it - I'd just like to get mine fixed ASAP, because I need to get some stuff written, and I prefer to do that on my own  

Fire update for anyone who is interested - 

Oven is now cleaner than it has been in years, except for the fan which we need to check with the electrician about getting out. 

Electrician is coming today. Doesn't think there will be anything to do to it, which is GREAT! 

Gave the landlady our 'we're VERY sorry' tokens last night. She had calmed down a lot and was really lovely about the whole thing, which was very reassuring, since Andrew and I had both separately been worrying about what she was going to say to us.

Cleaning down the walls is turning out to be the biggest job. We're halfway through our second bottle of Flash


----------



## shiv

i wonder if the post has arrived yet? my graze box is coming today!!


----------



## SacredHeart

My graze box is here  Let me know what you get in yours!


----------



## rachelha

Morning all,

I was just wondering if anyone had heard anything from Twinnie or Tabiccles about there scans yesterday.  I hope all was well

Can I have an espresso and an almond croissant please?


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone had heard anything from Twinnie or Tabiccles about there scans yesterday.  I hope all was well
> 
> Can I have an espresso and an almond croissant please?



no hun i have mailed vickie twicw to see how things went x still no sign of emerlad girl neither


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> My graze box is here  Let me know what you get in yours!



I got mine yesterday.  
Vanilla flavoured pumpkin and sunflower seeds, 
Americas nut mix  (brazils, pecan, almonds)
Paper Tiger (rice crackers)
Black Forest (raisins, dried strawberries, walnuts)

YUMMYYYYY


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> no hun i have mailed vickie twicw to see how things went x still no sign of emerlad girl neither



Emeraldgirl put a comment on my post yesterday, but no mention of how her scan went


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Emeraldgirl put a comment on my post yesterday, but no mention of how her scan went



ahh right, i know vickie goes sometimes 4-5 days without logging on x


----------



## SacredHeart

rachelha said:


> I got mine yesterday.
> Vanilla flavoured pumpkin and sunflower seeds,
> Americas nut mix  (brazils, pecan, almonds)
> Paper Tiger (rice crackers)
> Black Forest (raisins, dried strawberries, walnuts)
> 
> YUMMYYYYY




Are the vanilla flavoured ones nice? I had the savoury ones and thought the vanilla ones would be interesting to try.

We've got America's Nut Mix today as well!


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Are the vanilla flavoured ones nice? I had the savoury ones and thought the vanilla ones would be interesting to try.
> 
> We've got America's Nut Mix today as well!



The vanilla ones are gorgeous 15g carb per tub.


----------



## Steff

Ahhh getting there slowly but surely becky, glad the lady has calmed down now, accidents happen it was no ones fault x


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> ahh right, i know vickie goes sometimes 4-5 days without logging on x



I think I would get withdrawl symptoms if I went that long


----------



## rachelha

OOOH

Just noticed I am over 1,000 posts.


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> Ahhh getting there slowly but surely becky, glad the lady has calmed down now, accidents happen it was no ones fault x



Yep -good relations restored! She's even said she'll text me if THE LETTER from the uni turns up


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> I think I would get withdrawl symptoms if I went that long



me the same !!! when i came back from wales id decided to limit my time on the computer 1x day to catch up and chat ....ummmm noooooo !! But i do have to go now walk dogs and shop ....and its a beautiful day so catch y'all later xx


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> OOOH
> 
> Just noticed I am over 1,000 posts.



congrats gave u your own thread hun x


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Yep -good relations restored! She's even said she'll text me if THE LETTER from the uni turns up



thats kind of her, seems a long wait hun .


----------



## SacredHeart

I think Easter has something to do with it, but I am going a bit stir crazy with the wait!


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> congrats gave u your own thread hun x



tHANK YOU


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I think Easter has something to do with it, but I am going a bit stir crazy with the wait!



Dont blame u hun id be the same.x


----------



## SacredHeart

It's a bit like 'COME ON already!' I don't think I was this impatient waiting for the results of my undergrad! I've never been blessed with patience


----------



## Steff

Toodle pip all back after 3 x


----------



## SacredHeart

See you later, hon


----------



## shiv

i'm getting in my graze box...

white witch (green and black raisins and white chocolate)
america's nut mix
great fire dragon
fantasy forest

i'm going to check the post again!


----------



## SacredHeart

AHHHHHHHH!

After a slightly strange comment on the online student tracker, I called up the uni.


I GOT IN!


----------



## shiv

SacredHeart said:


> AHHHHHHHH!
> 
> After a slightly strange comment on the online student tracker, I called up the uni.
> 
> 
> I GOT IN!



i feel so behind the times - what did you get into??


----------



## rachelha

YEAHHHH!!!!!!


Brilliant


----------



## SacredHeart

Thanks guys.

Shiv - I applied to do an MA part time starting in October


----------



## am64

champagne all round for becky !!!!! the waiting game is over !!!
my Daughter is still waiting on brighton and the limbo is driving us mad !!
quick update she applied to Oxford, London UCL(the Slade),london goldsmiths, london chelsea, and brighton...poor lovely only has had one interview..at the Slade and hasnt got in ...the others all refused and brighton has even got round to looking at the oneline submissions !!!
But shes been pro active and has already contacted other places with spaces and is thinking about norwich as she has a friend doing photography up there and loves it !


----------



## SacredHeart

Thanks Am 

The whole thing with working in the arts is being pro-active. Unfortunately it's a real beast of an employment industry, and sometimes you find a lot of doors being shut in your face. The thing I've learned (the hard way) is that you've got to be equally creative in how to get people to look/listen at what you've got to offer, even if it means being extremely persisitent, and darn near KICKING the door to get it to open


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urgh, had an email saying thanks but no thanks for a job i applied for yesterday  Not even invited for an interview


----------



## Steff

totally great bex hun well done , funnily enough we was just chatting about it earlier lol. x


on a bad note i have a bandage on my foot


----------



## Steff

Can things get any worse my son came home from playing out he has been hit in the face with a stone grrrrr.

I think a large glass of lemon and lime is in order x


----------



## SacredHeart

Yikes. Rough days all round, ladies. Drinks on me, I think *hugs*


----------



## am64

whats up with your foot steff??
sam sympathies its tough out there !
becky have you finished that whole bottle to yourself ???

and to anyone Daughter has interview in Norwich !! any one know the place ...aymes are you around ??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> whats up with your foot steff??
> sam sympathies its tough out there !
> becky have you finished that whole bottle to yourself ???
> 
> and to anyone Daughter has interview in Norwich !! any one know the place ...aymes are you around ??



Dropped a joint of frozen lamb on it .


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Dropped a joint of frozen lamb on it .



ooooh oooowwwww !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ooooh oooowwwww !



i know good lamb as well ha.


----------



## SacredHeart

am64 said:


> whats up with your foot steff??
> sam sympathies its tough out there !
> becky have you finished that whole bottle to yourself ???
> 
> and to anyone Daughter has interview in Norwich !! any one know the place ...aymes are you around ??



I most certainly did not! It'll make Night 3 of cleaning much more difficult....or wait.....more interesting? 



Steff2010 said:


> Dropped a joint of frozen lamb on it .



<badjoke>I bet that made you feel sheepish </badjoke>


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> <badjoke>I bet that made you feel sheepish </badjoke>



ohh no becky that was baaa baaad taste


----------



## am64

nonononononono stop all baaaaaad jokes now ...back later !!


----------



## Steff

hahaha catch you later

we are off out for tea my dad goes back tomorrow so we are treating him to a meal out x


----------



## AlisonM

Steff2010 said:


> Dropped a joint of frozen lamb on it .



So, did ewe ram it back in the freezer?


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> So, did ewe ram it back in the freezer?



tut tut !

ill not hear of anymore jokes about my bad foot ty


----------



## AlisonM

Steff2010 said:


> tut tut !
> 
> ill not hear of anymore jokes about my bad foot ty



You put your foot in the freezer?


----------



## SacredHeart

But we're ok to make more jokes about the lamb itself?


----------



## am64

surely thats a bit discriminating against the Lamb...that we can make jokes about it ...but not the foot oh no not allowed any foot jokes...why? is the foot better than the lamb????

ok ok i am off to cook ......


----------



## SacredHeart

That's a bit too existential for me, Am!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

so it looks like for the next week we will be living off pasta and spagetti/beans on toast. I feel so sorry for my BGs


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> brighton has even got round to looking at the oneline submissions !!!



Hehehe, this doesn't surprise me. My uni is somewhat laid back! I don't mind at all as I got in, that said, it took them a long time to get around to organising my interview. I did get told that I had the place the same day though!

Becky,

Congratualtions on teh place on the MA course. Hope it all goes well for you.

Tom


----------



## Steff

good eve all well we went into the pub for meal  i resisted going for the norm and had lime and soda water it was nice treat x


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening Peeps ....

Hows everyone doing??..

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening Peeps ....
> 
> Hows everyone doing??..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Evening Heidi hows u huni x x x


----------



## sasha1

Steff2010 said:


> Evening Heidi hows u huni x x x



Hi Steff ..

Aye not to bad ta ... How you ?? .. did you have a nice meal??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Steff ..
> 
> Aye not to bad ta ... How you ?? .. did you have a nice meal??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hiya hun 

aye was nice thanks and im ok ty , was for dad he just packing now driving me mad lol.


----------



## sasha1

Steff2010 said:


> Hiya hun
> 
> aye was nice thanks and im ok ty , was for dad he just packing now driving me mad lol.



Aw, glad you ok and had a good meal ... bless.. has your dad got far to travel

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Aw, glad you ok and had a good meal ... bless.. has your dad got far to travel
> 
> Heidi
> xx



About an hour hun


----------



## Steff

Right im offskis early start tomorrow dad is getting taxi from my place for 8 so nights all xx


----------



## Freddie99

Bugger! Second hypo of the day! Damn over estimated carbs... I must say hypos are quite different on a pump than on MDI. I've had my ten grammes of glucose and I've set a temporary basal of 75% for the next hour. That should hopefully bring me up to standard.


----------



## am64

Lots of tweeking Im sure, Tom is needed at first, to get Kurt to behave himself x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ok, now i'm annoyed. Someone i went to uni with has an interview with wessex archaeology tomorrow, even though they dont DO interviews, for the big job in kent. He has no commercial experience in archaeology and to put it quite bluntly, is rubbish at it :/

no i'm notjealous at all


----------



## runner

Yeaaaahhh   Jooles Holland is back!  brilliant show tonight - looking forward to extended prog. on Friday!  Why aren't there more proper music programmes on  telly


----------



## twinnie

morning all  coffee please


----------



## Steff

good morning all hope everyones well xx


----------



## Red Pumper

Morning all




TomH said:


> Bugger! Second hypo of the day! Damn over estimated carbs... I must say hypos are quite different on a pump than on MDI. I've had my ten grammes of glucose and I've set a temporary basal of 75% for the next hour. That should hopefully bring me up to standard.



It's amazing isn't it. I don't think I had ever treated a hypo with just 10g carbs until I went on the pump. It certainly reduces the chances of a hypo rebound.


----------



## Freddie99

Red Pumper said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing isn't it. I don't think I had ever treated a hypo with just 10g carbs until I went on the pump. It certainly reduces the chances of a hypo rebound.



Unfortunately it didn't work as well as I wanted! I hypo'd again once or twice after that but all was sorted by a temp basal of 65% for an hour which brought me up to 9.5 which I then corrected before I went to sleep.

Tom


----------



## Steff

wel thats my dad away now , place is back to usual , so quiet lol


----------



## shiv

morning all.

got my referral to the consultant down here - only to be told there are no appointments for at least 6 weeks (as in, the min waiting time is 6 weeks, and they haven't started booking appointments past that). damn. i was really hoping to see him sooner than that, but hey. i have also been referred to the DSN team down here but haven't heard from them as yet - might have to chase that up. come onnnnnnn!!! i really want to see this guy asap. the DSN at my GPs wrote a really nice letter and everything.


----------



## shiv

double post but but:

okay so it's a bit of a long story but go with me.

me and david run a house here in the community. as part of the house, we have 2 'coworkers' - these guys do a 45 hour week (whereas we are on basically 24/7). most of the people who come here to be coworkers are on their gap years, doing some kind of national service, etc. 

one of my coworkers is a 30 year old woman from Pakistan. we have never seen eye to eye - actually, she has never seen eye to eye with anyone here in the community. she is very deceptive, very sneaky, generally very unpleasant to be around. she has lied about her age constantly, just as an example - she started out at 29, then 30, then 33. a few weeks after she arrived here, we figured out that she's just using her time in England to be able to apply for a visa to Ireland. i mean, that's fine, whatever, she's doing her 45 hours and yeah.

anywayyyyy...this morning i went into the office and our manager said "when did you last see N?" i said monday, as yesterday was her day off. he said "well i don't think you'll be seeing her for a while. we don't know exactly what has happened, but she's currently in Yarl's Wood Immigration Centre in Bedford."

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/manag ... /yarlswood

sooooo...i have NO IDEA what's going on. i don't know if she went there herself, or she was taken there. or anything, really! it's so insane. if you knew her though, this wouldn't come as much of a shock. she's a dodgy one.


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> morning all.
> 
> got my referral to the consultant down here - only to be told there are no appointments for at least 6 weeks (as in, the min waiting time is 6 weeks, and they haven't started booking appointments past that). damn. i was really hoping to see him sooner than that, but hey. i have also been referred to the DSN team down here but haven't heard from them as yet - might have to chase that up. come onnnnnnn!!! i really want to see this guy asap. the DSN at my GPs wrote a really nice letter and everything.



annoying aint it, having this kind of wait i had a 3 month wait before i even met my DSN .


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all!

Still loving my pump. Hypo'd again this morning. I feel that changes are afoot soon. The vicar from my old school is going to do the service at my Dad's cremation which means alot to me. Got to pick up my order from the chemists. I ordered a box of Dextrose tablets! Looking forward to taking the dog out this afternoon to max out the temporary basal facility which I am officially in love with.

Tom


----------



## AlisonM

I'm off out to walk the dog, I'll need a little something when I get back though so break out the Sapph and T please barkeep and put the lemon on ice.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hi all. Todays plan is to do all the housework, and then maybe crack out the tae bo dvd. I'd go out with my camera but its too dull really 

oh, and apply for more jobs.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

stalker still stalking my diabetes blog


----------



## Red Pumper

TomH said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Still loving my pump. Hypo'd again this morning. I feel that changes are afoot soon. The vicar from my old school is going to do the service at my Dad's cremation which means alot to me. Got to pick up my order from the chemists. I ordered a box of Dextrose tablets! Looking forward to taking the dog out this afternoon to max out the temporary basal facility which I am officially in love with.
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom,

glad you're still liking the pump.
What I like most about the pump is that most events can be explained with a little bit of thought and corrected easily, whereas when I was on MDI, things would happen and I wouldn't have a clue why.


----------



## Steff

Just reading the daily express, a week of snow and cold winds to  come wooo cant wait, grrr sun has been to good to us so far lol.


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Just reading the daily express, a week of snow and cold winds to  come wooo cant wait, grrr sun has been to good to us so far lol.



Just looked at Metcheck.  Snow and freezing temps up here on Sunday.  Rubbish


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Just reading the daily express, a week of snow and cold winds to  come wooo cant wait, grrr sun has been to good to us so far lol.



is that just for NE or are we all in for it ?


----------



## Red Pumper

I love the snow and cold. It could be winter all year as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> is that just for NE or are we all in for it ?



northern england and scotland


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> Hi all. Todays plan is to do all the housework, and then maybe crack out the tae bo dvd. I'd go out with my camera but its too dull really
> 
> oh, and apply for more jobs.



It's been gorgeous here, brilliant sunshine all day. I'll have that G&T now please.


----------



## rossi_mac

TomH said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Still loving my pump. Hypo'd again this morning. I feel that changes are afoot soon. The vicar from my old school is going to do the service at my Dad's cremation which means alot to me. Got to pick up my order from the chemists. I ordered a box of Dextrose tablets! Looking forward to taking the dog out this afternoon to max out the temporary basal facility which I am officially in love with.
> 
> Tom



Loving the Avatar Tom, glad things seem to be sorting themselves out.

Was watching some Bottom on Dave the other night, hilarious!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

all the washing is now caught up on. Flat is clean, although i need to break out the hoover. Landlord contacted re leaky shower thats making the plaster underneath go mouldy (i don't really fancy finding myself in downstairs' front room thanks!), and four jobs applied for. Phew.

Breaking out the tae-bo dvd in a bit. If the weather is nicer tomorrow I'm going to go for a walk with the camera down to old town and maybe the waterfront even though its manky. We'll see.


----------



## SacredHeart

So tired. I keep thinking I'm low because I'm so exhausted. Can't be BOTHERED with doing work. Sick of the laptop being broken.....eeeeergh


----------



## Steff

Hi all just tested i was 4.1 is that low anyone?


----------



## SacredHeart

Not too bad, hon. I wouldn't want it any lower though. Are you having dinner soon? x


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Not too bad, hon. I wouldn't want it any lower though. Are you having dinner soon? x



im a matter of minutes hun, should i hold off?


----------



## SacredHeart

Not at all. I'm glad you said that you are! If you're coming in in the 4's, it's time to eat!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Not at all. I'm glad you said that you are! If you're coming in in the 4's, it's time to eat!



thanks hun im totally ignorant when it comes to low readings, i should know better 

catch you later.


----------



## SacredHeart

Not a problem, hon. If you're eating now then all is well with the world  Enjoy!


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> northern england and scotland



phew .....


----------



## Steff

heya becki hun i just tested and im on 6.3 now hun , ty for earlier x


yes phew indeed if i cant get to london i wont be amused though am x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> heya becki hun i just tested and im on 6.3 now hun , ty for earlier x
> 
> 
> yes phew indeed if i cant get to london i wont be amused though am x



oh yep forgotten about that .....


----------



## twinnie

hello all hope everyone is okay  diet coke please


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all hope everyone is okay  diet coke please



evening  twinnie u ok x


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> evening  twinnie u ok x



fine thanks steff i have been watching harry potter flims all day my idea of heaven lol
hows you?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> fine thanks steff i have been watching harry potter flims all day my idea of heaven lol
> hows you?



my idea of hell lol

yes fine thanks hun dad went bk earlier so got place bk to how i run it lol. xx


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> my idea of hell lol
> 
> yes fine thanks hun dad went bk earlier so got place bk to how i run it lol. xx



i take it you are not a harry potter fan then lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> i take it you are not a harry potter fan then lol



lol no hun im more of a harry enfield fan


----------



## am64

evening all ...twinnie how are you ???


----------



## Steff

back laters bye


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> back laters bye



bye steff x


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> evening all ...twinnie how are you ???



okay thanks am i just chilling in front of the telly


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> back laters bye



see you later steff 
ps i like harry enfield too lol


----------



## am64

i hear congratulations are in order


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all,

Just dropping in for a quick half. I'm watching an episode of CSI online and the murder weapon today is insulin! Bovine insulin to be precise. Bored now! Took the dog out for a monster walk in the woods. Finding patterns of hypos which may mean changes in either basal or ratios.

Tom


----------



## am64

evening Tom ...we love CSI !! 
right off to tackle the washing up ...see you all later x


----------



## Steff

Good evening all off to watch double helping of shameless now on 4 on demand catch you guys later x  x


----------



## am64

just had a great game of contract whist ...we were playing it in wales and had forgotten how fun it was !!


----------



## Steff

evening all or morning haha xx


----------



## smile4loubie

TomH said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just dropping in for a quick half. I'm watching an episode of CSI online and the murder weapon today is insulin! Bovine insulin to be precise. Bored now! Took the dog out for a monster walk in the woods. Finding patterns of hypos which may mean changes in either basal or ratios.
> 
> Tom



I love CSI!!!! Might try to find some online... any idea where I could find it...


----------



## am64

you still up... both of you ???? steff and lou


----------



## smile4loubie

maybe ... lol


----------



## am64

smile4loubie said:


> maybe ... lol



hehee i Must go to bed got to drive to Oxford 2morrow early


----------



## smile4loubie

oooh!!! sleep wells Am xx


----------



## Steff

nighty night am xx


----------



## Steff

Im away myself now 

nights all xx


----------



## smile4loubie

Night all xx sleep well xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x x


----------



## Red Pumper

Morning.

Nice sunny start to the day here in Lancashire but I have too much work to do to be able to enjoy it.


----------



## Steff

Red Pumper said:


> Morning.
> 
> Nice sunny start to the day here in Lancashire but I have too much work to do to be able to enjoy it.



Abit dull here at the minute, just eaten a nice brekkie of bacon and eggs only thing was i went to the bedroom tog et my glasses and when i came back my dog had finished it off lol.


----------



## xxlou_lxx

hmmmmmmm I think I have a sarcasm problem  I really wanted to say something on the wetherspoons thread but I have refrained... I deserve a pat on the back I think lol 

Anyhoo, how are you all this morning?


----------



## Steff

xxlou_lxx said:


> hmmmmmmm I think I have a sarcasm problem  I really wanted to say something on the wetherspoons thread but I have refrained... I deserve a pat on the back I think lol
> 
> Anyhoo, how are you all this morning?



great thx u lou?

*pats lou on back* ha


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Just rather tired lol the joys of motherhood eh!

Going to go up b&q later and pick some wallpaper for my livingroom wall... How exciting lol


----------



## Steff

xxlou_lxx said:


> Just rather tired lol the joys of motherhood eh!
> 
> Going to go up b&q later and pick some wallpaper for my livingroom wall... How exciting lol



ooh yes same here and mine is 8 he had me up at 7 wanting me to play ker plunk lol.


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Grace is up every 3 hours for about an hour at a time lol she aint feeding well atm so its kinda worse coz of that, poor wee thing


----------



## Steff

xxlou_lxx said:


> Grace is up every 3 hours for about an hour at a time lol she aint feeding well atm so its kinda worse coz of that, poor wee thing



aww lol joys of motherhood, my sister was chatting to me the other night and she said her youngest (8month) is up 6 times a night at the minute she wakes at the drop of a feather.


----------



## xxlou_lxx

And here was me hoping she would settle down more in the coming months lol she actualy sleeps well throughout the day so she somehow has day and night mixed up lol the health visitor says try keep her awake in the day.... yeah right as if its that easy eh lol grace would sleep through a tornado i think


----------



## runner

Hi all, ahhh the joys of being a grandmother


----------



## runner

xxlou_lxx said:


> And here was me hoping she would settle down more in the coming months lol she actualy sleeps well throughout the day so she somehow has day and night mixed up lol the health visitor says try keep her awake in the day.... yeah right as if its that easy eh lol grace would sleep through a tornado i think



There is a school of thought that it actually makes things worse! She'll get the hang of night and day in the end - we may have to scrape you off the floor by that time!


----------



## Steff

xxlou_lxx said:


> And here was me hoping she would settle down more in the coming months lol she actualy sleeps well throughout the day so she somehow has day and night mixed up lol the health visitor says try keep her awake in the day.... yeah right as if its that easy eh lol grace would sleep through a tornado i think



lol I can usually only talk to my sis at about 10 at night cause lilun sleeps all during the day and thats when sis gets her shut eye.


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Fun times ahead for me then lol It would be ok if it was winter though coz I wouldnt have the sun poping through my window at the crack of dawn until 5pm 
theres never an easy answer is there  hand in hand with becoming a parent I guess...


----------



## Steff

xxlou_lxx said:


> Fun times ahead for me then lol It would be ok if it was winter though coz I wouldnt have the sun poping through my window at the crack of dawn until 5pm
> theres never an easy answer is there  hand in hand with becoming a parent I guess...



yup never easy lol, and with my lad he is good at playing me and his dad off against each other it is very annoying at times lol.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Hi all, ahhh the joys of being a grandmother



good morning runner x


----------



## xxlou_lxx

runner said:


> There is a school of thought that it actually makes things worse! She'll get the hang of night and day in the end - we may have to scrape you off the floor by that time!



I hope your right, I think your right though, she would probably get stressed out if I tried to keep her up!!

Ill let you know when im needing scraped off the floor though haha im sure i will be fine if I find a babysitter for the night and have some well deserved alcohol induced fun


----------



## xxlou_lxx

I dont think my last post made sense haha oh well its the lack of sleep


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all, 

Hope all is well. Woke up to a 4.1 and then an hour later before breakfast I was hypo. Damn! Oh well, that'll teach me to correct a 9.4 before I go to sleep!

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Bored Of This Now! Why Won't She Just Leave Me Alone?????


----------



## shiv

sam- she's STILL doing stuff? i saw your lj entry. she is off her rocker.


----------



## rossi_mac

TomH said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Hope all is well. Woke up to a 4.1 and then an hour later before breakfast I was hypo. Damn! Oh well, that'll teach me to correct a 9.4 before I go to sleep!
> 
> Tom



I was going to correct a 9.4 last night but thought no I've had a couple this morning woke at 4.6!


----------



## am64

hi all back from oxford stepson interview went well so fingers crossed he'll get a place xxx ooooh exciting !


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> sam- she's STILL doing stuff? i saw your lj entry. she is off her rocker.



yeah she is. more emails. i', going to have to make everything private - she's finding ammunition in the diabetes twitter somehow


----------



## am64

i think shes sussed me .... do you think shes that mad to read this forum aswell ??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> i think shes sussed me .... do you think shes that mad to read this forum aswell ??



course she is :/ wouldn't surprise me if she's on here right now :/


----------



## Steff

nice work am


everything is crossed for him x


----------



## SacredHeart

Sam - I don't update much, but I'm _sacredheart on LJ, if you want to add me 

Stupid hypo.....ergh. Really upset me for some reason, and I'm FED UP of my lips still being all weird from all the chemicals in our kitchen.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Sam - I don't update much, but I'm _sacredheart on LJ, if you want to add me
> 
> Stupid hypo.....ergh. Really upset me for some reason, and I'm FED UP of my lips still being all weird from all the chemicals in our kitchen.



ooooh totally adding you 

Feel better hun, treat yourself to some chocolate


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> course she is :/ wouldn't surprise me if she's on here right now :/



well if she is  *leave sam alone pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee she really doesnt need your hassle *


----------



## Steff

woooo tale of to halves yesterday i was 4.1 this aftersa i just tested after ham salad and lemonnade  and im 23.5


----------



## SacredHeart

Yikes, Steff...that's not great. Was it regular lemonade? That might explain it? x


----------



## shiv

steff - sounds stupid but wash your hands and try again - sometimes this works for me if i get a totally unexplained high!


----------



## Steff

Hiya becky i had schweppes diet lemonnade hun
shiv just retested at 13.45 and i was 22.1


----------



## am64

come on steff admit it you had candyfloss again for pud !!! 
no seriously what is going on with you ??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> come on steff admit it you had candyfloss again for pud !!!
> no seriously what is going on with you ??



wish i knew cant wait till tomorrow hun x,ive been preety good for ages now


----------



## SacredHeart

Hmmm....I have absolutely no idea then hon, sorry! x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> wish i knew cant wait till tomorrow hun x,ive been preety good for ages now



are you going on insulin then steff?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Hmmm....I have absolutely no idea then hon, sorry! x



Maybe im stressing about tomorrow and starting on the insulin who knows jst another weird day as a diabetic lol.


----------



## SacredHeart

That's tomorrow? Well stress can play a major factor, so that might account for it. I'll be thinking of you  Feel free to PM or email, etc, if you think I can help at all xx


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> are you going on insulin then steff?



yup as of tomorrow morning, i got my results back from my c peptide tests and it backed up im actually type 2 after all and the gp said sooner i go on insulin the better x


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> That's tomorrow? Well stress can play a major factor, so that might account for it. I'll be thinking of you  Feel free to PM or email, etc, if you think I can help at all xx



thank you hun means alot. im sure ill have a bag load of questions xx


----------



## SacredHeart

I think the anticipation is actually worse than the event for most things.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

eee steff, I'm sure you're a little nervous about it? Maybe thats why your levels are running high?

But still, this seems to be the best step for you, so I'm really excited for you


----------



## am64

wow thats come up quick !! hopefully it will sort alot out for you huny . I am sure there will be a teething period but I am sure with all the support here that you will settle down xxx GOOD LUCK X


----------



## Steff

yup it has been brought forward by a week am 

thanks sam am and becky , i got 2 worries one the needle and 2 over correcting .


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> yup it has been brought forward by a week am
> 
> thanks sam am and becky , i got 2 worries one the needle and 2 over correcting .



I'm sure they'll send you on a carb counting course to help you work out ratios and whatnot. And if not, you have plenty of help here.

Seriously, the needles are nothing. Just think of the good it will be doing for you


----------



## SacredHeart

OK 

Needles - needles for insulin pens are possibly the smallest and finest needles for any medical use. Quite often I'll be injecting, and I'll have to look and check that I've actually done it, because I can't feel the needle. Sure, sometimes it will hurt - it's kind of inevitable when you're putting something into your body like that, but I think a lot of public opinion puts such a heavy focus on the needle, which is such a small part of it really 

As for over-correcting - I don't correct really, but that's just me. I'm still honeymooning, so it's a bit different where I'm concerned, but I wouldn't just put insulin into myself with nothing to 'soften' the blow. If I think I need to come down some, I have something really low carb along with a correction unit, just to bring it down slowly. I'd also make sure that you've got a good handle one what hypo symptoms can be, and you've got plenty of test strips


----------



## Steff

will i need to test myself more then the 3 times i do already once i start on the insulin?


----------



## SacredHeart

Yes. Without a doubt. I test a minimum of 7 times a day, but it's usually more than that. There's no way you can get a handle on what insulin you need to take with only three tests


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Yes. Without a doubt. I test a minimum of 7 times a day, but it's usually more than that. There's no way you can get a handle on what insulin you need to take with only three tests



Right really i should post a thread in the genral messageboard do you think?
i wanna go in armed with questions and i aint got a clue what kind to ask her or will i not need to bother and she will tell me everything.


----------



## SacredHeart

Might be worth doing


----------



## Steff

Will do it later then gotta think how im gonna put it first.


----------



## am64

post a thread steff as a few people have started recently !!
Phew the fire alarms have finally turned off !!! soz but cos my house used to be the wardens house for the sheltered housing next door we are still attached to their fire alarm system !!! and when it goes off its *LOUD*


----------



## SacredHeart

I would like to punt the idiot from last year's performance at Derby into the sea. STOP CALLING ME. It is not MY fault you don't send us the paperwork we need to give you your money! It is not my job any more, and I told you that LAST time you called to have a go at me....

*punches wall*


----------



## am64

its just wanna those days folks !!! becks did you see the pm i forwarded u ?


----------



## SacredHeart

I did, yep  That's very encouraging! Unfortunately, I can't get at any of my files, because the laptop is broken. Just spent ages on customer services for Acer - hopefully they're going to get it fixed for me, but I'm not holding my breath after reading some reviews about the repair company they outsource to


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> I did, yep  That's very encouraging! Unfortunately, I can't get at any of my files, because the laptop is broken. Just spent ages on customer services for Acer - hopefully they're going to get it fixed for me, but I'm not holding my breath after reading some reviews about the repair company they outsource to



oooooh no acer apparently have the big education contracts ! i said id be in contact next week ...
got to go an roast a chicken xxx ummmm


----------



## rachelha

The space bar on our laptop broke yesterday. - very annoying, it is actually my OH's work one, so I am hoping he can take it into work and they will fix it.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

holy bejeezus

1.6

 had 5 glucotabs...now want to eat everything...


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> will i need to test myself more then the 3 times i do already once i start on the insulin?



Hi Steff, the chances are you will just be put on a slow-acting insulin to start with - lantus or levemir - so correcting won't be an issue. I've been diagnosed nealry 2 years and have corrected twice, so even if you go on a fast-acting as well you may only need 4-6 tests and 4 injections a day.


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> holy bejeezus
> 
> 1.6
> 
> had 5 glucotabs...now want to eat everything...



Ouch that is a scary low - how are you feeling now?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> Ouch that is a scary low - how are you feeling now?



fine funnily enough. Just want to munch on chocolate to be honest.

The only sign I got was my hands shaking a bit. Now that's worrying.....

MORE PUMP AMMO 

I've had glucotabs and a kitkat. And I want moooooooore lmao


----------



## AlisonM

Sam! 1.6 !!  Ammunition indeed. what's the reading now?


----------



## Peter C

Northerner said:


> Hi Steff, the chances are you will just be put on a slow-acting insulin to start with - lantus or levemir - so correcting won't be an issue. I've been diagnosed nealry 2 years and have corrected twice, so even if you go on a fast-acting as well you may only need 4-6 tests and 4 injections a day.



Steff mentioned Insulatard ( popularly known as "Insulaturd") last week.
That's an old intermediate acting insulin ( pre-Lantus and Levemir), which might imply two injections a day ? Its active up to 12 hours but does have a long tail so you might get away with one.
We will have to wait and see but if it is Insulatard, it looks like a treatment regime that's out of the Ark. As you say it's much more usual nowadays for insulin-naive T2s to start on a single Lantus at nightime ( clobbers strong DPs) or a pre-mix such as Humalog 25 or Novomix 30.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

AlisonM said:


> Sam! 1.6 !!  Ammunition indeed. what's the reading now?



4.1 at last count, but that was before i polished off some cake mix


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> 4.1 at last count, but that was before i polished off some cake mix



What, you couldn't wait for it to bake?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

AlisonM said:


> What, you couldn't wait for it to bake?



deliberately made too much *whistles*


----------



## am64

hope your better now sam ...you brought back memories of being allowed to link the bowl after making a cake .....i used to like the way the bi carb of soda mixed with the sugar butter flour and dried fruit made it feel fizzy !


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SHE'S BACK *facepalm*


----------



## Freddie99

Peter C said:


> Steff mentioned Insulatard ( popularly known as "Insulaturd") last week.
> That's an old intermediate acting insulin ( pre-Lantus and Levemir), which might imply two injections a day ? Its active up to 12 hours but does have a long tail so you might get away with one.
> We will have to wait and see but if it is Insulatard, it looks like a treatment regime that's out of the Ark. As you say it's much more usual nowadays for insulin-naive T2s to start on a single Lantus at nightime ( clobbers strong DPs) or a pre-mix such as Humalog 25 or Novomix 30.



I remember that. I was on it in the dark ages.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

TomH said:


> I remember that. I was on it in the dark ages.



lol me toooooooooo

for all of a month I think before they bunged the lantus on me.


----------



## Freddie99

salmonpuff said:


> lol me toooooooooo
> 
> for all of a month I think before they bunged the lantus on me.



I may well have been on it for longer than that! Lantus was a miserable failure for me and it just didn't work. I recall that the pens were horrible to use and just far too complicated unless you had a degree in medical engineering. I might have been put onto it when I first got pens somewhere in 1998 or 1997 I think. How times change...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm off away for the weekend as off tomorrow, I'm taking my laptop but not sure how much time I'll get on here.

So tired, not feeling well, Dinner and that huge hypo have seriously screwed with my levels


----------



## Steff

nights     ......


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> I'm off away for the weekend as off tomorrow, I'm taking my laptop but not sure how much time I'll get on here.
> 
> So tired, not feeling well, Dinner and that huge hypo have seriously screwed with my levels



Hope you have a good weekend Sam - don't let the interweb mess it up !



Steff2010 said:


> nights     ......



Night Steff, good luck for tomorrow


----------



## SacredHeart

Night Steff - like I said earlier, just send me a PM if I can help at all. I'll be available at work all day ...

Right, off to try and get through another level on Mario Brothers Wii, and then off to bed.

Really enjoyed watching the debate, btw


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Hope you have a good weekend Sam - don't let the interweb mess it up !



lol, my whole family are a bunch of netheads 

Bbq on saturday though which am really looking forward to! But poor matt is staying here bless him  gunna miss him looooooads.

my sugars will suffer this weekend, I can guarantee you that 

p.s. I'm an honourary ninjabetic yaaaaaaaay


----------



## Steff

Good morning all  x


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Night Steff - like I said earlier, just send me a PM if I can help at all. I'll be available at work all day ...
> 
> Right, off to try and get through another level on Mario Brothers Wii, and then off to bed.
> 
> Really enjoyed watching the debate, btw




Thanks becky hun 
have a nice weekend Sam x


----------



## Red Pumper

TomH said:


> I may well have been on it for longer than that! Lantus was a miserable failure for me and it just didn't work. I recall that the pens were horrible to use and just far too complicated unless you had a degree in medical engineering. I might have been put onto it when I first got pens somewhere in 1998 or 1997 I think. How times change...




Ah the Lantus pens - what a load of rubbish they were / are.

Perfectly good pens had been around for years then along came the virtually unusable Lantus pen.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

just been sent a guest article for my blog that I really don't think I can use...it's about type 2 and living with it...but er...it's completely wrong...


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> just been sent a guest article for my blog that I really don't think I can use...it's about type 2 and living with it...but er...it's completely wrong...



I just had a look at your blog Sam. I like the ninja and stash articles.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> I just had a look at your blog Sam. I like the ninja and stash articles.



everyone loves a ninja


----------



## SacredHeart

I want a ninja. I am a ninja.

Sam, I want to see this guest post!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> I want a ninja. I am a ninja.
> 
> Sam, I want to see this guest post!



emailing it to you noooow

its a word doc


----------



## SacredHeart

That's fine, I'm at work.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND......the laptop is fixed, so new blog tonight!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> That's fine, I'm at work.
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND......the laptop is fixed, so new blog tonight!



boom, should be with you!

Oh goooooooooood. Blogs are win


----------



## SacredHeart

Yeah, that was an 'interesting' read. Hmmm


----------



## Steff

hey hun cant reply to you your box is full x


----------



## SacredHeart

Made some room


----------



## rachelha

What a crap day.  

1.8 over night, 3.5 this morning, 15 before lunch, 3.3 just now (I guess I over corrected) and my boss has been going loopy all day.  She is so stressed out the atmosphere here is horrid, and I have hardly got anything done.

Thank goodness it is home time.  

Can I have a large G&T please?  The posh stuff in the blue bottle - can't remember what it is called.


----------



## shiv

rachelha said:


> What a crap day.
> 
> 1.8 over night, 3.5 this morning, 15 before lunch, 3.3 just now (I guess I over corrected) and my boss has been going loopy all day.  She is so stressed out the atmosphere here is horrid, and I have hardly got anything done.
> 
> Thank goodness it is home time.
> 
> Can I have a large G&T please?  The posh stuff in the blue bottle - can't remember what it is called.



bombay sapphire?


----------



## Steff

Sorry to hear about your crap day rach

ill be your personal barmaid for the hour hehe xxx


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> bombay sapphire?



That's the stuff - yummy.

It seems to have been a bad day for a lot of us.  

Steff - how are you feeling after your appointment, have you actually got the Bayetta or just a prescription for it?


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> That's the stuff - yummy.
> 
> It seems to have been a bad day for a lot of us.
> 
> Steff - how are you feeling after your appointment, have you actually got the Bayetta or just a prescription for it?



im on it hun took my first injection at 5. had o/h going mental kept saying to him count to 3 count to 3 and then ill do it , took about 2 mins but it went in x


----------



## rachelha

And was it ok?

Just read you post on the thread.  I am sure the next one will be easier, now you know it is actually fine.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> And was it ok?



yeah so far i aint came out in pink spots and started flying so guess im ok. I made it worse then it was i worked myself up and really it was nothing, i wont start bragging yet though.


----------



## rachelha

Right, I am off home, maybe see you later.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Right, I am off home, maybe see you later.



catch you sometime hun , safe trip home x


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey Steff. Like I said to you, once you've done one it'll be easier the next time. Because you've done it before then


----------



## shiv

i'm going to sound REALLY ignorant here, but i've always thought byetta was a tablet.


----------



## SacredHeart

Right. Homeward. Back in a bit x


----------



## Tezzz

It's time to rescue the other half from the pub.

I might just have a half of Guinness while I wait. Followed by about half a dozen bottles of diet cola coz the stuff on the gun tastes awful.


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> i'm going to sound REALLY ignorant here, but i've always thought byetta was a tablet.



So did I,  oops


----------



## Tezzz

Nope it's an injection. Delivered in a pen, just like insulin can. There are two doses, 5 and10  mcg, injected 30-60 minutes before the two main meals of the day. Patients usually start at the lower dose for a month.

Now to rescue the other half...


----------



## rossi_mac

White wine, Vino blanco,

Hope you're all chipper have a cracking weekend, if it's the london meet the morrow have a ball I doubt I'll get there!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> White wine, Vino blanco,
> 
> Hope you're all chipper have a cracking weekend, if it's the london meet the morrow have a ball I doubt I'll get there!



its next weeekend


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> White wine, Vino blanco,
> 
> Hope you're all chipper have a cracking weekend, if it's the london meet the morrow have a ball I doubt I'll get there!



white ??? i have never heard you say you are drinking white before !!!
dont worry the meet is next saturday !


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff2010 said:


> its next weeekend





am64 said:


> white ??? i have never heard you say you are drinking white before !!!
> dont worry the meet is next saturday !



Right I'll see where I am next weekend, although got a funeral end of next week so not sure where head will be!

White red rouge any colour, even green liquid glass, rossi!!

have a good night girls gonna crash on sofa and drink more been one of those weeks!


----------



## am64

ha enjoy rossi!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Right I'll see where I am next weekend, although got a funeral end of next week so not sure where head will be!
> 
> White red rouge any colour, even green liquid glass, rossi!!
> 
> have a good night girls gonna crash on sofa and drink more been one of those weeks!



enjoy rossi tc x


----------



## Steff

doh i jus wrote evening all in the meet thread lolol


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> doh i jus wrote evening all in the meet thread lolol



i thought i saw that !! hws you getting on steff ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i thought i saw that !! hws you getting on steff ?



im ok ty very tired and abit weary but thats it , you?


----------



## am64

fine hun XXX going to have a game of crib with hubby in a min x


----------



## rossi_mac

Bottle of rouge now AM those white bottles are too small!

gonna watch ashes to ashes next!

First dump run at 09 hundred, car already loaded.

you girls up to much the weekend? Enjoy the cards AM! Steff hope the new scheme go's well  drugs I mean, I'm finding it all a bit of an arse at the moment, head not in a bad place but not on the beach either!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Wow, I am rather shattered! Busy day. Got off the train and went straight into town, birthday shopping for my sister. We had shakeaway (wispa flavour mmmm), and guestimated the carbs right.

Although, shakeaway have no cutritional information for their milkshakes. I am about to email their headoffice as it caused much confusion for me!!!!

Chinese for dinner, guestimated the carbs of those too. This weekend could be horrific bloods wise.

Got my easter presents from my parents too - three massive eggs and a huge creme egg biscuit tin full of creme eggs, milka bars aaaaaand a bottle of vodka


----------



## am64

hahhhaaa all that choco have fun sam !


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> ...Got my easter presents from my parents too - three massive eggs and a huge creme egg biscuit tin full of creme eggs, milka bars aaaaaand a bottle of vodka



[guesses] Around one bucket of novorapid! [/guesses]


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> [guesses] Around one bucket of novorapid! [/guesses]



haha, yes. And very very sore feet to go with it...

carb counting and caring about diabetes goes out of the window here :/ I try and work it out, but I get funny looks asking what the carbs are  the attitude is that I'm there for a break...and diabetes takes a back foot.

Though dad did suggest I go on a low carb diet earlier. That was cool.


----------



## Northerner

You enjoy the break Sam


----------



## Steff

Good morning all oohh what a horrid nights sleep i woke on the floor of my living room at 3 o clock got myself to the couch and slept till 7 how weird.

well the sun is out and im off to the garden centre , hope alls well xxx


----------



## runner

Morning all. nice day here - not a vulcanic dust cloud in sight!  Off to Northamptonshire for the weekend, for my nephew's partner's 30th birthday party.  It's optional fancy dress, so I'm going as a cat! Great thing is, my daughter and her partner are also coming from Portsmouth, so will see them too - I really miss her! 

Hope you all have a great weekend, and Steff hope you end up in bed tonight!


----------



## shiv

it's glorious in Gloucester too! we're off for a walk and a picnic by the river.


----------



## Tezzz

Hi gang, 

Guess who's got the computer in bits after being woken up to an awful smell in the night....

Dr Tez's diagnosis was the power supply is poorly...  He has been robbed in Maplins for capacitors - (little round things that live in electronic stuff) to do the repair. The soldering iron is warming up now. 

Meanwhile the Slade Alive LP is on at moderate volume so the neighbours don't hear the blue language when someone's burns their fingers....


----------



## Steff

lol ty runner me to going to sleep on the floor is not good for my back x


----------



## Tezzz

runner said:


> Morning all. nice day here - not a vulcanic dust cloud in sight!  Off to Northamptonshire for the weekend, for my nephew's partner's 30th birthday party.  It's optional fancy dress, so I'm going as a cat!



I thought you'd go as a chicken....


----------



## am64

hi all not a cloud in the sky ....and no planes either !! apart from the little private ones that some people take out around here for fun ! ??? !
off to walk dogs soon so have a good day and TEZ watch those fingers !!!


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all,

Just got the reading I'm doing at Dad's cremation sorted. I'm reading Revelations, chapter twenty one, verses one to four in French. It sounds much better than it does in English. Been sorting out all the papers and the like with Mum too. 

On a lighter note, we're going to be taking the dog out for a long old walk in a woods near us for an hour or so this afternoon. Glorious weather here today.

Tom


----------



## Steff

Just polished off a nice lunch if scrambled egg and sausages im taking my allowance of 2 slices of bread down to 1 these days.


----------



## shiv

just been for a walk and found some abandoned buildings, one of them had a cider press in it! the roof has caved in and it's all falling down, but you can see an old old aga in it. very cool!


----------



## Tezzz

Pooter fixed.

Not too much burned skin....

Having a stooopid afternoon now. Just dug out some old Goons records.

The *Ying Tong Song* is making me feel very silly! Played it about 10 times now. Must turn it over and play *I'm Walking Backwards For Christmas*! Decca records, 1957.


----------



## Steff

good work Tez, we had to have leccie guy out last night , had a issue with our key for the meter and we discovered it was not the key but the meter and he had to replace it so that took him half hour, but it means we have a spanking brand new meter thats glows in the dark ha.


----------



## shiv

this is a pre-warning.

next year (2011) is 20 years of me being type one.

for the past 6 years or so, i've been sitting here thinking 'hmmm, i would love to do one of those crazy challenges where you go trekking in brazil or whitewater rafting in cambodia'.

SO I'M GOING TO DO IT. AND YOU ALL HAVE TO SPONSOR ME. 20 years of living with this stupid condition, i'm going to CELEBRATE, TRAVEL AND PUSH MYSELF TO MY EXTREMES!

ahahahaha i love planning things, already i'm planning ways to fundraise...! i'm hoping to be able to do it for JDRF. i would rather go on one of the trips they organise, because there's more chance of another type one being there (i would think so anyway). but that isn't the ultimate thing for me so yahhhh...2011, shiv goes into the wild!


----------



## Steff

woooooo you go shiv girl lol.nothing likee planning ahead hun xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Go for it Shiv. 

I'm thinking of doing a bike ride next year. London to Brighton or London to Paris. Not sure which one yet.


----------



## shiv

i think the london - paris one sounds fantastic, i would love to do it if i was more of a biker!


----------



## Steff

Im being very brave and following a jamie oliver recipe of beef and ale with dumplings so far so good it smells yummy, never used bayleafs in cooking or guinness. was abit worryed but so far no diasasters.


----------



## Freddie99

I've got a collection of Medtronic Quick Set shower caps going already! So far the count is five and I also have the plunger from a reservoir. Who wants to trade? Hehehe!

Tom


----------



## shiv

TomH said:


> I've got a collection of Medtronic Quick Set shower caps going already! So far the count is five and I also have the plunger from a reservoir. Who wants to trade? Hehehe!
> 
> Tom



oh my god, tom is starting up a black market for pumpers!


----------



## tracey w

TomH said:


> I've got a collection of Medtronic Quick Set shower caps going already! So far the count is five and I also have the plunger from a reservoir. Who wants to trade? Hehehe!
> 
> Tom



Tom, i think this pumping is making your hair turn a funny colour?


----------



## tracey w

Steff2010 said:


> Im being very brave and following a jamie oliver recipe of beef and ale with dumplings so far so good it smells yummy, never used bayleafs in cooking or guinness. was abit worryed but so far no diasasters.



Oh Steff sounds lovely, Ive just had a ready meal in microwave and a cream egg.


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> Im being very brave and following a jamie oliver recipe of beef and ale with dumplings so far so good it smells yummy, never used bayleafs in cooking or guinness. was abit worryed but so far no diasasters.



Beef and Guiness is GORGEOUS Steff! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Steff

it was just brilliant we cleaned the plate x


----------



## Freddie99

tracey w said:


> Tom, i think this pumping is making your hair turn a funny colour?



I've changed my name to Vyvyan and I've now got a hampster called Special Patrol Group and I'm a London student... I also live with hippie, a sociology student and someone who's a bit of a wheeler dealer and goes by the name of Mike...

Well, at the moment, I live with my family and I'm going slightly mad!


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> I've changed my name to Vyvyan and I've now got a hampster called Special Patrol Group and I'm a London student... I also live with hippie, a sociology student and someone who's a bit of a wheeler dealer and goes by the name of Mike...
> 
> Well, at the moment, I live with my family and I'm going slightly mad!



Whatever happened to Mike?


----------



## Freddie99

Northerner said:


> Whatever happened to Mike?



Huh? I got Mike in along with Rick and Niel too! Hehehe! I'm the metal loving anti social medical student in the flat...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hi everyone, just had the most epic bbq ever. Absolutely stuffed to bursting right now. Been a pretty good day, we went to Porton Aquatics and dad got some more malawi ciclids for his fish tank, we had ice cream then came back and played metallica guitar hero. 

I feel really quite sick at the moment. I hope I had enough insulin...but it's so difficult to carb count this weekend. I don't feel as if I can incase people take offence...


----------



## Steff

Having a nose while break on brits got talent, so far 90 per cent rubbish 10 per cent good x


----------



## shiv

okay, so looking at the amount of money i would need to raise compared to the amount of money that would end up going to the charity, i would MUCH rather plan it all myself. then i can focus on getting the money directly to the charity rather than it going to the charity then the charity paying some of that back to the company who organised the challenge.

so...anyone know anything about kayaking in brazil?!


----------



## Steff

Nighty night all im making sure i actually know tonight where i sleep grr.


xx


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> okay, so looking at the amount of money i would need to raise compared to the amount of money that would end up going to the charity, i would MUCH rather plan it all myself. then i can focus on getting the money directly to the charity rather than it going to the charity then the charity paying some of that back to the company who organised the challenge.
> 
> so...anyone know anything about kayaking in brazil?!



agree Shiv did anyone see the programme about charities and the london marathon and 'golden tickets' ??


----------



## shiv

am64 said:


> agree Shiv did anyone see the programme about charities and the london marathon and 'golden tickets' ??



no what was that?


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> no what was that?



basically it was exposing the problems runner face with getting places in the london marathon....it  then went on to explain how the charities are charged more ...ordinary place is ?30 odd squid but charities pay upwards of ?300 ...  there are a limited number of charity places ..so its a bit like who you know and influencing them to get them and then they often put limits on the runners to a min. amount to be raised upwards of ?1500 ...chiarities who dont get the golden ticket ( often the smaller ones) are then offered advertising space with places attached at ?2000 upwards.But the charitys do it cos the marathon is a huge money earner
The London marathon is a non profit making organisation but it employs other companies for some of the work which of course charge a fortune so for every ?1 donated only a proportion goes to the charity.
Phew hope that makes sense !


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## Copepod

*kayaking in Brazil - or River Severn*

Shiv, As a start, you could Google for Helen Skelton, who kayaked the length of the Amazon in Peru & Brazil for Sport Relief in Feb 2010. Actually, I reckon that paddling the length of the River Severn would be a pretty good trip - download guide from http://www.environment-agency.gov.uk/homeandleisure/recreation/canoeing/31507.aspx


----------



## shiv

Copepod said:


> Shiv, As a start, you could Google for Helen Skelton, who kayaked the length of the Amazon in Peru & Brazil for Sport Relief in Feb 2010. Actually, I reckon that paddling the length of the River Severn would be a pretty good trip - download guide from http://www.environment-agency.gov.uk/homeandleisure/recreation/canoeing/31507.aspx



thankyou very much - that's really useful, thanks!


----------



## Steff

morning shiv x


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

I'm off to the grand parentals today for lunch. Been washing cars and cutting the grass all morning so far. The temp basals on my pump are really helpful. I could have avoided the hypo of half an hour ago had I not corrected the 9.9 mmol/L that I got when I woke up. Oh well, we live and learn.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm back in southampton hurrahhhhhhh

unpacked, new pile of books, piles of chocolate on the kitchen sides and a bottle of wine in the fridge. Perfecto.

Let's get some normality back in my levels


----------



## Tezzz

Glad you've got some booze....

It'll lower your BG to counteract the chocolate...

Runs as fast as I can....

*I'm Walling Backwards For Christmas* by the Goons is on the record player.


----------



## Steff

Hey all forgot to take my injection at 5 oops twas ok took it at 5.20, hmmm another yellow sticker on the fridge to remind me i thinks


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

making a nice pasta, chicken and mayo pasta salad for dinner. Got me a large glass of wine, half way through my book. All is well with the world


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> making a nice pasta, chicken and mayo pasta salad for dinner. Got me a large glass of wine, half way through my book. All is well with the world



glad to hear it sam hun dinner sounds yum, I have ham sandwitches not very hungry 2night


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> glad to hear it sam hun dinner sounds yum, I have ham sandwitches not very hungry 2night



It's shaping up to be gorgeous. Just cooling the pasta and chicken down - bit wary of cooling it down too quickly though - they do say don't put warm pasta in the fridge due to bugs so ran it under the cold tap, then left it, gunna redo it in a bit. Then adding the chicken and mayo with a bit of seasoning. Should be good.

Oooooooh ham sarnies are amazing.

Stupid cork broke in the bottle neck. Grrrrrrr. I now have nothing bar a spoon to keep my wine fresh. I've only had a few sips and its hitting me


----------



## Steff

well thats dishes done and clothes ironed , back to normal tomorrow early mornings, the kids holidays always seem to go slower each time lol.


----------



## am64

hey all bit quiet in here tonight ?? lovely sunny day not a cloud of ash in the sky and nooooo planes drove right past heathrow to MiL all verry quiet ! saw one plane take off when we were on way back then heard on news that it was a test plane to see whats going on ....all back to normal here aswell  i love the holidays !


----------



## Steff

I do usually but got no lies in with da been here lol.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> I do usually but got no lies in with da been here lol.



of course ...any falling ash up there ??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> of course ...any falling ash up there ??



nah just a smell of drainage in the air, nothing new.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> nah just a smell of drainage in the air, nothing new.



when i was sitting in nannys garden with my stp son we suddenly noticed all this ash floating down ...i even said to stpsn coo thats come all the way from iceland...he rushed inside to tell everyone ...who all came out and pointed out that a neighbour 3 doors down was having a bonfire !!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> when i was sitting in nannys garden with my stp son we suddenly noticed all this ash floating down ...i even said to stpsn coo thats come all the way from iceland...he rushed inside to tell everyone ...who all came out and pointed out that a neighbour 3 doors down was having a bonfire !!!



pmsl lolol.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> pmsl lolol.



heheeee i know ! its weird tho no vapour trails criss crossing the sky


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> heheeee i know ! its weird tho no vapour trails criss crossing the sky



yeah must be , i saw on our news earlier theres a load of head teachers in a right flap trying to arrange cover for schools that have teachers stranded abroad


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Urrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## LisaLQ

Hubby went to Asda today and their fruit and veg was non-existent.  Cant imagine how tough it's going to be if this carries on for months! 

Becca (7) says the air smells of poo.  But we do live in Keighley.  So that's nothing surprising.


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Hubby went to Asda today and their fruit and veg was non-existent.  Cant imagine how tough it's going to be if this carries on for months!
> 
> Becca (7) says the air smells of poo.  But we do live in Keighley.  So that's nothing surprising.



how come no fruit and vedge, im guessing you cant fly on bananas of pears just yet to get you abroad??


----------



## Freddie99

Hello Folks!

I'm going back into work tomorrow. First time back since my Dad passed away. This'll be hard but I'll do it. I have a nice old appointment in the afternoon with the DSN to break it up. I need to get back to doing something towards university.

Tom


----------



## Hazel

Good luck tomoro Tom


----------



## Steff

Good luck for tomorrow Tom be thinking of you , tc


----------



## Steff

nights all catch you tomorrow back to the old routine x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I seem to have had a whole bottle of wine this evening. Oopsie daisy 

Sp tired, its been such a long day!!!


----------



## shiv

what type of wine, sam?

i've chugged my way through almost 500ml of Westons pear cider (on special offer in Waitrose for ?1 per bottle and it's lovely!)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> what type of wine, sam?
> 
> i've chugged my way through almost 500ml of Westons pear cider (on special offer in Waitrose for ?1 per bottle and it's lovely!)



some french desert wine. Dad got me a case of 6 from france


----------



## rachelha

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Tom.

I am forcing myself to stay awake for another half hour at least as my blood sugar was 16 and rising and I nerd yo hat it heading back down the way.  This weekends levels have been awful..  my 7 day average is now 8.  :_(


----------



## Tezzz

Oh what joy. Off to *W* today...


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Oh what joy. Off to *W* today...



Hope work goes ok Tez x


----------



## Steff

Right i feel a bout of bathroom cleaning coming on , shall be back later on  x


----------



## am64

morning all HOME ALONE at last and after 2 weeks holiday the house is such a TIP


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all. Dismal weather this morning. Bit of a disappointment after the GORGEOUS weekend.

Got myself a bargain last night though - pair of biking leathers for ?7.20


----------



## am64

hi becks are you about a bit later for a quick chat re DiDkA and joe freeman duk ?


----------



## SacredHeart

Yep, should be. I need to get back on the ball really. Over easter I was just SO tired, and this last week with all the fire milarky. But it's really time to put my eye back on things - DiDkA and blog as well


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Yep, should be. I need to get back on the ball really. Over easter I was just SO tired, and this last week with all the fire milarky. But it's really time to put my eye back on things - DiDkA and blog as well



me too hunny But all back at school /college/work etc i have sooooo much sorting out here to do ! but all it was is i thought i would see if joe could come to meet so we could have a chat with him there ...what d'you think ?


----------



## SacredHeart

I think that's a very good idea 

Urgh....WHY are there two toddlers running around the theatre?


----------



## Steff

oOooOoo well bathroom cleaning lasted 20 minutes lol x

weather here is yuk.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> oOooOoo well bathroom cleaning lasted 20 minutes lol x
> 
> weather here is yuk.



cooo your quick ...gotta go for bit catch ya all later 
becks i'll drop joe a email xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> cooo your quick ...gotta go for bit catch ya all later
> becks i'll drop joe a email xx



I aint done yet lol but the motivation banished


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> I aint done yet lol but the motivation banished



ha just poped in to tell you that the bbc1 buy or not buy  is in my area (ish)

naaaa its not !


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning Steff 

You need some upbeat music on to get your motivation ba...

no wait. No-one's ever motivated to clean!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Morning Steff
> 
> You need some upbeat music on to get your motivation ba...
> 
> no wait. No-one's ever motivated to clean!



Yeah thats what i do hun i put our local radio station on usually but that didnt even work lol


----------



## SacredHeart

Try setting a timer, maybe an egg timer or something on your phone, and try and get as much done in, say another 20 minutes as you can - it's like Challenge Annika, but against yourself!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Try setting a timer, maybe an egg timer or something on your phone, and try and get as much done in, say another 20 minutes as you can - it's like Challenge Annika, but against yourself!



your so good hun you ever thought of being a motivational leader ha


----------



## SacredHeart

Nah, cause on the whole I get told I'm a miserable sod!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Nah, cause on the whole I get told I'm a miserable sod!



OooOo No i find that hard to believe lol x


----------



## SacredHeart

Me too actually, but I do get told that quite frequently! It's amazing how people's opinions are split down the middle


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Me too actually, but I do get told that quite frequently! It's amazing how people's opinions are split down the middle



I know i tell people im shy but they say never not you lol.When deep down im really shy .


----------



## am64

ha back again i ve got to get motivated !!! Buy or not to buy did end up being very close to where i live !! 
right musics going on ....i stuff that I want to listen too ...ummm not sure what !! i am useless at deciding what i want !! cos i spose i spent such alot of timee thinking about others needs i forgotten what mine are really


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ha back again i ve got to get motivated !!! Buy or not to buy did end up being very close to where i live !!
> right musics going on ....i stuff that I want to listen too ...ummm not sure what !! i am useless at deciding what i want !! cos i spose i spent such alot of timee thinking about others needs i forgotten what mine are really



agreed hun lol, other half nearly made me fall to the floor in shock when he said to me on saturday spend what u like dont think about it , for once have a good time and dnt think of others.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> agreed hun lol, other half nearly made me fall to the floor in shock when he said to me on saturday spend what u like dont think about it , for once have a good time and dnt think of others.



but ...could you think of what you wanted ...when i get that oppertunity i never know what to do ...


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> but ...could you think of what you wanted ...when i get that oppertunity i never know what to do ...



lol am your spot on! if i was given a wad of notes off him and told to shop till i drop i would come back with things for my lad and him and end up with one thing for me .


----------



## rachelha

Afternoon all, how is everyone doing?


----------



## ypauly

rachelha said:


> Afternoon all, how is everyone doing?



great ta, yourself?


----------



## rachelha

ypauly said:


> great ta, yourself?



I can't quite decide if I am coming down with something or if it is just normal pregnancy tiredness mixed with Monday morning blues.  

Bidding on ebay during my lunch at work


----------



## Steff

ooooh dnt mention ebay arghhh,


but hope you and bump are well rachel x


----------



## rachelha

grrr been outbid


----------



## ypauly

rachelha said:


> grrr been outbid


Bid more quick




Why you still reading this



get bidding lol


----------



## SacredHeart

wooo....2.8. Fun times


----------



## rachelha

ypauly said:


> Bid more quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you still reading this
> 
> 
> 
> get bidding lol



I am waiting until about 1min to go then I will swoop.


----------



## SacredHeart

I did that last night, and got myself a bargain pair of as-new biking trousers for ?7.20 inc P&P


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> I did that last night, and got myself a bargain pair of as-new biking trousers for ?7.20 inc P&P



Fab - biking as in cycling or motorbiking?

Are you feeling a bit better yet?


----------



## SacredHeart

Bit better, yeah. I've just had my lunch, and I've got up to 3.9 already, so I imagine I'll be ok without anything else.

Motorbiking 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewdyer/4530890233/

That would be me by Andrew's bike. Wearing his borrowed gear that makes me look twice my size, in the style of the Marshmallow man from Ghostbusters.


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Bit better, yeah. I've just had my lunch, and I've got up to 3.9 already, so I imagine I'll be ok without anything else.
> 
> Motorbiking
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewdyer/4530890233/
> 
> That would be me by Andrew's bike. Wearing his borrowed gear that makes me look twice my size, in the style of the Marshmallow man from Ghostbusters.



ooh motor biking - exciting.  Great photo, this weekend must have been great for being out.


----------



## rachelha

1min 30secs to go and now the winner again.  They will be mine!!!


----------



## Steff

Just found out my sister her got herself on a baby massaging course i didnt even know what that is, but i envy her 2 kids under 2 and a half where the heck will she find the time lol


----------



## rachelha

rachelha said:


> 1min 30secs to go and now the winner again.  They will be mine!!!



Woohoo  2 pairs of maternity trousers and a top are mine!!!!!


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Woohoo  2 pairs of maternity trousers and a top are mine!!!!!



nice one just make sure they have sold you the right size , we are going through it at the minute with ebay stupid effing bad sellers.


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> nice one just make sure they have sold you the right size , we are going through it at the minute with ebay stupid effing bad sellers.



hmmmm, paypal will not let me pay for them as I have reached the limit on my account.  I did not know it had a limit - oops.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> hmmmm, paypal will not let me pay for them as I have reached the limit on my account.  I did not know it had a limit - oops.



yeah apperently so, if your a regular buyer it could be constooded as a business , you should register  under a business account .


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> yeah apperently so



I have spent a frightening amount of money.  I dont think it was all on ebay though - eek


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Bit better, yeah. I've just had my lunch, and I've got up to 3.9 already, so I imagine I'll be ok without anything else.
> 
> Motorbiking
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewdyer/4530890233/
> 
> That would be me by Andrew's bike. Wearing his borrowed gear that makes me look twice my size, in the style of the Marshmallow man from Ghostbusters.



stunning photo does he put them in the motorbking mags ?
afterneen all ...i have done nothing today yet ! no tell a lie i reorganised the washing up ...note word reorganised not washed


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> I have spent a frightening amount of money.  I dont think it was all on ebay though - eek



just have a look back into your transaction  histroy, how will you sort it out then ? you need to pay for your maternity wear i guess x


----------



## SacredHeart

am64 said:


> stunning photo does he put them in the motorbking mags ?
> afterneen all ...i have done nothing today yet ! no tell a lie i reorganised the washing up ...note word reorganised not washed



Nope  I keep telling him he could make a living off photography, but he says he doesn't have the kit or enough talent. Makes me sad, because he loves it so much.


----------



## LisaLQ

Triple rum and coke please.

Banging headache for a few days now, driving me mental.


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Triple rum and coke please.
> 
> Banging headache for a few days now, driving me mental.



coming up lisa, also a shoulder as well if you need x


----------



## LisaLQ

Thanks Steff xx


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Thanks Steff xx



Your welcome hun ill join you with a half a lager top .x 

Son has just gone out to play with his water gun despite the fact it has rained for 3 hours lol.


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all,

Currently "working" in the library at work. Had a lovely hour with my DSN, who, by good fortune is also a mental health nurse. Was great to talk to him and he has made some wonderful offers. He is quite honestly wonderful. I've also volunteered myself to help out on the carb counting course that the hospital runs and with the medical students that we also have here. 

Tom


----------



## shiv

^ very cool. volunteering = always good.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

BAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I LOVE ONLINE DRAMA


----------



## SacredHeart

I like the llama better, myself


----------



## Freddie99

shiv said:


> ^ very cool. volunteering = always good.



Hehehe, what I was told by several folks I know is never volenteer for anything! You always get more than you bargained for!


----------



## Freddie99

Mild amusement here. I have a box of twenty four packs of the Dextrose tablets. Lemon flavoured and I love them! Cost me fourteen quid in the pharmacy. Thanks to the pump start I've gone through a pack or two!

Tom


----------



## Steff

Think I will be avoiding an evening meal tonight still feel sickly .


----------



## shiv

TomH said:


> Hehehe, what I was told by several folks I know is never volenteer for anything! You always get more than you bargained for!



i suppose it depends what you're volunteering for! i've done a fair bit in my time and it's always gone down well.


----------



## Tezzz

*W* was so so. No motivation today.

Now off to pub and drink diet cola plus rescue OH....


----------



## Freddie99

I had my first day back at work since my Dad passed away today. I can't thank the people I work with for being as normal as they have with me, I don't think I'd have been able to cope with it otherwise. It went well and now I have to go and write up something about HbA1C's... Damn reflective practise!

Tom


----------



## Steff

TomH said:


> I had my first day back at work since my Dad passed away today. I can't thank the people I work with for being as normal as they have with me, I don't think I'd have been able to cope with it otherwise. It went well and now I have to go and write up something about HbA1C's... Damn reflective practise!
> 
> Tom




glad to hear it went so well must of been a bag of emtions for you tom


well done on being herione of the month as well , well deserved x


----------



## am64

Glad the day went well Tom x


----------



## Steff

Nighty night all xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Nighty night all xx



night steff xxx like the new phrase re fridges xx


----------



## LisaLQ

Ug, sodding headache still.

Anyone else see this one Facebook?

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?filter=lf#!/group.php?gid=2248388458&ref=nf

Evidently I'm killing myself with sweeteners.

*cracks her second diet coke*


----------



## am64

LisaLQ said:


> Ug, sodding headache still.
> 
> Anyone else see this one Facebook?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?filter=lf#!/group.php?gid=2248388458&ref=nf
> 
> Evidently I'm killing myself with sweeteners.
> 
> *cracks her second diet coke*



nightmare ....but this has been banded around for quite a few years


----------



## LisaLQ

Hubby and I were quite impressed with the list of things you can die from if you drink coke (note - according to that site).  "Falling satellite" was one we were expecting.


----------



## LisaLQ

This one made me wonder...



> I have a friend who's speech began to slur and part of his brain had deteriorated. The docs believe it was tied to his 3-4 cans of diet cola per day habit.



...not the 3-4 shots of JD he was putting in it?


----------



## am64

hehheeeee brilliant lisa !!


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Nice cup of tea please.

Got to be at *W* in an hour....


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Nice cup of tea please.
> 
> Got to be at *W* in an hour....



long wait but coming up Tez x

have a good day x


----------



## runner

brightontez said:


> I thought you'd go as a chicken....


Morning all!  Ha ha Tez, it did cross my mind! But this is how it turned out, me and Rab C Nesbit (my brother)  Miiaaoooow!


----------



## Steff

great piccy runner xx



phew well becky if your here i slammed the cascada album on and got the bathroom and living room done lol been at it since 08.50 x


----------



## runner

Thanks Steff!  You've been busy!  I've been fiddling about trying to transfer my work files etc. and internet protection from one computer to another - my one went completely caput and I put my hard drive in son's temporarily, and now got laptop.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Thanks Steff!  You've been busy!  I've been fiddling about trying to transfer my work files etc. and internet protection from one computer to another - my one went completely caput and I put my hard drive in son's temporarily, and now got laptop.



aww no not good thank goodness for sons huh. x

im just trying to sort the place im away at the weekend and i want the place tidy for my housesitters, i must be mad im leaving it with my cousin to look after


----------



## am64

morning all ...well done the dreded shop in tescos aand got herrings for T yum xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> morning all ...well done the dreded shop in tescos aand got herrings for T yum xx



hiya am not a fish ive ever tryed, but we do have trout for tea well i do the other 2 are to chicken to try it lol .


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> hiya am not a fish ive ever tryed, but we do have trout for tea well i do the other 2 are to chicken to try it lol .



hahaa i read that as im not a fish !!


----------



## am64

hi runner if you still around love the photo!! my daughter is comming up your way on friday for an interview at Norwich ...do you know any thing about the place ?


----------



## runner

am64 said:


> hi runner if you still around love the photo!! my daughter is comming up your way on friday for an interview at Norwich ...do you know any thing about the place ?



Hi Am,  yes, although Aymes probably knows more from a younger person's perspective, who I think lives in or near the city - I'm out on the coast.  It is a small city with a couple of largish shopping mals and some older more individualised shops and areas.  Has a castle (museum), 2 cathedrals, and nice beer!  The University of East Anglia is on the outskirts and it is about 30 - 40 mins from the coast in several directions.  There are great bands on at the UEA and The Waterfront, as well as local pubs.  The 'golden triangle' is an expensive area to live, but there are cheaper places on the outskirts and outlying villages.  I would say it is one of the safer places to live - comparatively low crime rates, I believe.  A couple of hrs by train to London, but if you don't actually live in Norwich, you will need a car.

(Think I missed my vocation!)


----------



## am64

thanks runner i love that part of the coast xxx shes going to the school of art for her interview which is in the centre of town it looks lovely...what is the golden triangle???


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hiya everyone


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> hiya everyone



hiya silent how are u xx


----------



## runner

am64 said:


> thanks runner i love that part of the coast xxx shes going to the school of art for her interview which is in the centre of town it looks lovely...what is the golden triangle???



It's a central area of Norwich which is more expensive and presumabley more desireable to live in!  I wish her good luck - what does she want to study?  My daughter did Illustration (I think I may already have said this).


----------



## runner

Hi Silent!


----------



## Freddie99

Bugger. Bloods 16.9 two hours after lunch. Not impressed as the day started so well. Did a set change this morning which worked as all the bloods were fine. Old site is sore to touch and hotter than the other side of my stomach. I do believe that I may have a Stahpyloccocal infection. Great. Going to see the DSN in a little about it.

Tom


----------



## Red Pumper

Hi Tom,

I've been having problems with my post lunch readings over the past week or so having now got my basal rate correct.

Looks like my bolus ratio is way out or I may need to look at eating something different for lunch.


----------



## Freddie99

Red Pumper said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I've been having problems with my post lunch readings over the past week or so having now got my basal rate correct.
> 
> Looks like my bolus ratio is way out or I may need to look at eating something different for lunch.



Trouble is my basal rate is sorted as are my insulin to carbs ratios. The old site is also sore to touch and considerably hotter than the surrounding tissue and the other side of my stomach.

Tom


----------



## runner

Sounds like geting it checked out is the best thing to do Tom - and infection could raise your BG levels


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all, 

Rain is going away now thanks about time .


----------



## Freddie99

runner said:


> Sounds like geting it checked out is the best thing to do Tom - and infection could raise your BG levels



All checked out now. Turns out that my cannula had been slipping about inside me and had deposited the insulin in the layers of the skin as opposed to the subcutaneous fat that it's meant to put it in. No infection which is nice. Good thing I work in the same hospital that I'm treated in...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

It seems I am loosing weight and have not noticed...

I just put a ring on, one of my favourites, and its too frikken big for me all of a sudden 

unimpressed lol


----------



## Freddie99

And I would soooo love to shift a few more kilos. Six to be precise! I seem to be shifting a fair bit of weight at the moment though. Hope you find a solution to your problem Silent and that job crops up soon for you.

Tom


----------



## am64

runner said:


> It's a central area of Norwich which is more expensive and presumabley more desireable to live in!  I wish her good luck - what does she want to study?  My daughter did Illustration (I think I may already have said this).



she wants to study fine art


----------



## rachelha

Hailstones here!!   What on earth is that about??


----------



## am64

hey tom if you about ...dont you live with some Fine artists in brighton ? if so did they have to wait for an age to get an interview sorted ?


----------



## Freddie99

Hi Am,

I don't know how long they had to wait for their interviews. I know I had to wait a fair while for mine. 

Tom


----------



## Tezzz

Tom, 
Do those studs in your forehead hurt....?


----------



## Steff

Well trout and salad for tea, place smells yummy but oh and son hate it haha, i said now you know how i feel when your cooking your fry ups yukkkk x


----------



## Tezzz

We've got home made tomato and basil soup tonight...

Yum!


----------



## sasha1

Hi Peeps ..

Hows everyone doing ... ??? ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Peeps ..
> 
> Hows everyone doing ... ??? ..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



h heidi good ty you ?


sorry tez cant stand tomato soup, have you no chicken


----------



## sasha1

Steff2010 said:


> h heidi good ty you ?
> 
> 
> sorry tez cant stand tomato soup, have you no chicken



Hi Steff ..

All good here ta .. glad you ok .

Heidi
xx


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Well trout and salad for tea, place smells yummy but oh and son hate it haha, i said now you know how i feel when your cooking your fry ups yukkkk x



That sounds fab.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> That sounds fab.



The fry up or the trout hehe


----------



## rachelha

Trout - I think I am getting fish cravings.


----------



## runner

am64 said:


> she wants to study fine art



I hope she gets the place she wants.


----------



## runner

TomH said:


> All checked out now. Turns out that my cannula had been slipping about inside me and had deposited the insulin in the layers of the skin as opposed to the subcutaneous fat that it's meant to put it in. No infection which is nice. Good thing I work in the same hospital that I'm treated in...



Glad it's all sorted Tom, although it sounds a bit yukky!


----------



## Steff

Evening all tele is poo, im sat watching old minders, got the bill then shameless so it does get better.
Well trout went down a treat and for pud i had a apple pices covered in live yogurt xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Matts got the snooker on, come on Steve Davis

I'm trying to write my story


----------



## am64

runner said:


> I hope she gets the place she wants.



thanks runner xxx 
lovely herrings for tea here xxx so cheap 7 fish cost ?3.50 ....sam do you eat fish ??? very good when on a budget x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

FLORENCE & THE MACHINE 

Lol, not a fan of fish


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> FLORENCE & THE MACHINE
> 
> Lol, not a fan of fish



shame on you !!! hehee


----------



## Steff

Well good evening am hows u xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Well good evening am hows u xx



im well my fish eating freind xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> im well my fish eating freind xx



lol im only missing the gills hun xx


----------



## Steff

Nights all xxx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx hope everyones well


----------



## twinnie

morning all hope everyone is okay


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all. x


----------



## Steff

Morning becky you ok? hows levels been


----------



## rachelha

Morning all!


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Morning all!



Good morning rachel you ok? xx


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Good morning rachel you ok? xx



Am doing ok today - no overnight hypos and my boss is off until Monday!

She is off sick so that is a bit mean, she has decided she has high blood pressure, but this is just what she thinks not what a doctor has said, so she is taking a week off.  

It makes me think I am not going to bother struggling in to work when I am feeling rough.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Am doing ok today - no overnight hypos and my boss is off until Monday!
> 
> She is off sick so that is a bit mean, she has decided she has high blood pressure, but this is just what she thinks not what a doctor has said, so she is taking a week off.
> 
> It makes me think I am not going to bother struggling in to work when I am feeling rough.



oooh the perks of been the boss huh, now if one of her employees did that i think things would be said lol.Glad to hear no hypos hun xx


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> oooh the perks of been the boss huh, now if one of her employees did that i think things would be said lol.Glad to hear no hypos hun xx



I even managed by 40min walk into work this morning, and it is a beautiful day with blue skys (at the moment anyway)


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning Steff and Rach 

Levels have been a bit wobbly still, thanks Steff. No highs at the moment, but back to battling the hypos and a rather time crucial job that everyone seems to think I can pull off a miracle with!


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Morning Steff and Rach
> 
> Levels have been a bit wobbly still, thanks Steff. No highs at the moment, but back to battling the hypos and a rather time crucial job that everyone seems to think I can pull off a miracle with!



Stupid hypos, always occur when you really cant take time out to feel better again.

Look after yourself


----------



## SacredHeart

Will try 

very true - they always come at the most inconvenient time, don't they!?


----------



## rachelha

I am sat trying to pick all the sunflower seeds out of one of my graze pots, as my level is to high to be able to eat the raisan etc. that are with it.


----------



## SacredHeart

Awww that really sucks


----------



## shiv

my graze box didn't arrive yesterday and the post hasn't come yet! argggggh i want my box!!


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> my graze box didn't arrive yesterday and the post hasn't come yet! argggggh i want my box!!



Morning Shiv did you get my pm's last night?


----------



## SacredHeart

Report it as late, Shiv. They'll give you a half price box for the inconvenience


----------



## Steff

Ew walkers are doing these crisps for the world cup and o/h just came in with kangaroo flavour and roast beef and yorkshire pudding flavour, niether sound that appetising lol


----------



## am64

righty o im off for a bit see you all later xxx


----------



## shiv

SacredHeart said:


> Report it as late, Shiv. They'll give you a half price box for the inconvenience



thanks - i've just done that


----------



## shiv

Steff2010 said:


> Morning Shiv did you get my pm's last night?



hi steff yes i did sorry - got a very ill OH and a headache that has gone on for 2 days now, hence no reply! we'll chat about it on sat


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> hi steff yes i did sorry - got a very ill OH and a headache that has gone on for 2 days now, hence no reply! we'll chat about it on sat



No problemo hun xx 

Whats up with your o/h hun if you dnt mind me asking ?X


----------



## SacredHeart

Quick dirty subway sandwich for lunch


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hi everyone, not feeling very well


----------



## SacredHeart

*hugs* I saw, hon. That's really really rubbish.


----------



## shiv

Steff2010 said:


> No problemo hun xx
> 
> Whats up with your o/h hun if you dnt mind me asking ?X



he's had really bad toothache for the past 4 days or so - the pain is keeping him awake at night (despite pain killers) so like today he managed to get to sleep at 5.30am. i know this because he woke me up looking for the painkillers.

we rang the emergency dentist and guess what -- he's stuck abroad!!!!! the woman on the phone said keep taking paracetomol/ibuprofen every 2/4 hours, thing is we've been doing that for 3 days now and i'm sure he's had far too many painkillers. i don't really know what else to do - the woman at the dentist said to ring back tomorrow if it still hurts.

i told him just to go to a&e but he won't...he's a stubborn man.


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> hi everyone, not feeling very well



what's up?


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> he's had really bad toothache for the past 4 days or so - the pain is keeping him awake at night (despite pain killers) so like today he managed to get to sleep at 5.30am. i know this because he woke me up looking for the painkillers.
> 
> we rang the emergency dentist and guess what -- he's stuck abroad!!!!! the woman on the phone said keep taking paracetomol/ibuprofen every 2/4 hours, thing is we've been doing that for 3 days now and i'm sure he's had far too many painkillers. i don't really know what else to do - the woman at the dentist said to ring back tomorrow if it still hurts.
> 
> i told him just to go to a&e but he won't...he's a stubborn man.




That is rubbish, poor both of you.  Have you tried ringing a different dentists?  I know there is a dental emergency bit at one of the hospitals here in Edinburgh - do you have anything like that.


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> he's had really bad toothache for the past 4 days or so - the pain is keeping him awake at night (despite pain killers) so like today he managed to get to sleep at 5.30am. i know this because he woke me up looking for the painkillers.
> 
> we rang the emergency dentist and guess what -- he's stuck abroad!!!!! the woman on the phone said keep taking paracetomol/ibuprofen every 2/4 hours, thing is we've been doing that for 3 days now and i'm sure he's had far too many painkillers. i don't really know what else to do - the woman at the dentist said to ring back tomorrow if it still hurts.
> 
> i told him just to go to a&e but he won't...he's a stubborn man.



Dreadful for the both of you hun, 2 things that really do hurt like hell toothache and earache theres nothing worse in my opinion, and is they no other dentist he could go to then while his is stuck abroad?? has he tryed the nurofen express plus there little red capsules my other half notoriously suffers toothache his teeth are a mess and after takin these it seemed to numb it xx

p.s its programmed into men to be stubborn hun


----------



## shiv

rachel - it was the emergency dental clinic we spoke to. a&e is my last resort, but i'm hoping we won't get to that stage.

we're going to register with the nhs dentist tomorrow, i don't think we'll be able to be seen for ages but at least if he ever gets this again we'll actually be registered somewhere.


----------



## shiv

also - graze are giving me ?2.99 credit, so yay another free box next week!


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> rachel - it was the emergency dental clinic we spoke to. a&e is my last resort, but i'm hoping we won't get to that stage.
> 
> we're going to register with the nhs dentist tomorrow, i don't think we'll be able to be seen for ages but at least if he ever gets this again we'll actually be registered somewhere.



That is disgraceful.  I can't believe an emergency dental clinic only has one emergency dentist.


----------



## SacredHeart

shiv said:


> also - graze are giving me ?2.99 credit, so yay another free box next week!



Woo!

I could really do with a graze box today actually


----------



## Steff

Save me some for Saturday shiv wound you lol id like to try some seeds hehe xx


----------



## SacredHeart

The vanilla ones are totally LUSH, and my new favourite thing  Wish I had some right now


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ooooooh the hypo hangover is totally kicking in properly now  Even looking outside hurts my eyes :/

I want my bed but I can't. Too much to do today


----------



## shiv

rachelha said:


> That is disgraceful.  I can't believe an emergency dental clinic only has one emergency dentist.



i know right?? i didn't say before but the place has 2 dentists - one is still technically on holiday. so basically they are both out the country! let's hope it starts to get better soon.

post has been today and still no graze box...sob! i might change it and see if they can send one this week instead of next week.


----------



## shiv

oops - the graze box turned up! turns out someone had taken our post by accident (there are 9 houses here, all post goes to the office where it's put into pigeon holes). yay graze box!!


----------



## SacredHeart

What did you get? Tell me, tell me!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Well that was the most epic waste of my time ever :/


----------



## shiv

SacredHeart said:


> What did you get? Tell me, tell me!



savoury roasted seeds
blueberry fruit cake
korean chilli rice crackers
chocolate rice crispy cake


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> savoury roasted seeds
> blueberry fruit cake
> korean chilli rice crackers
> chocolate rice crispy cake



shiv bring me along some of the crackers will you , although im crackers enough


----------



## shiv

Steff2010 said:


> shiv bring me along some of the crackers will you , although im crackers enough



OH has already gobbled the lot!!!


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> OH has already gobbled the lot!!!



oooooh yikes!!! naughty, that will do his toothache no good , tell him i said booooooooooooo ya lol xx


----------



## Steff

Well tonight is tuna bake vedge xx 


thing is i think i have an addiction to fish lol


p.s anyone know if Tom is ok, he aint been on today x


----------



## shiv

Steff2010 said:


> Well tonight is tuna bake vedge xx
> 
> 
> thing is i think i have an addiction to fish lol
> 
> 
> p.s anyone know if Tom is ok, he aint been on today x



just heard from him he's okay at work


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> just heard from him he's okay at work



ok hun thanks x x


----------



## SacredHeart

It's gone properly cold at my desk


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Next door has their telly on loud....

I've got the jukebox up *louder*...

*I Feel Love* by Donna Summer is making the ornaments move....


----------



## Tezzz

Wassup Becky?


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Next door has their telly on loud....
> 
> I've got the jukebox up *louder*...
> 
> *I Feel Love* by Donna Summer is making the ornaments move....



Thats the way Tez anything they can do you do  louder hehe xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Just spent the past hour on the phone to BT  have to have an engineer come out because the line is rubbish 

There goes my housework opportunity

oh wait

i can annoy the neighbors by hoovering late AHHAHAHAHA


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> It's gone properly cold at my desk



Did you manage to get the task done you were working on earlier when you were hypoing?


----------



## SacredHeart

brightontez said:


> Wassup Becky?



Ah not much really. Just gone really cold, and I want to go home now....!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Soz tez, not up for talking to anyone on the phone right now. I hate talking on the phone :/


----------



## Tezzz

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Just spent the past hour on the phone to BT  have to have an engineer come out because the line is rubbish
> 
> There goes my housework opportunity
> 
> oh wait
> 
> i can annoy the neighbors by hoovering late AHHAHAHAHA



Oh bum Sam!  If you want some housework I'll send you a train ticket to Brighton!!!


----------



## Tezzz

What you up to on Friday Sam?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> What you up to on Friday Sam?



innnnttttteeerrrrvvviiieeeeeewwwwwssssss  and I might go and loiter around the archaeology unit, dig them a hole and stuff 

and nooooooooooo, not houuuussseewwwooorrrkkkkkk LOL. 

Right, time to break out the hoober


----------



## Tezzz

Well, I'm off to Portchester on Fri to get some pooter bits so I could meet you between interviews for a good luck coffee. Or you could show me your archaeology holes.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Currently making a video for tonights blog post


----------



## Tezzz

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Currently making a video for tonights blog post



My noisy neighbour has just come round and pleaded with me to turn down the jukebox. We agreed to phone each other if we're too noisy.

Oh well. Better turn the *Ying Tong Song* down...


----------



## Steff

Well the tuna bake went down like the titanic fast only it was fast into the bin grrrrrrr, tasted vile i have horrid taste in my mouth so the foos tasted rank .

All is good i hope everyone???


----------



## Steff

Dont you just hate those kettles where when your pouring the hot water into the mug you see yourself and you say omg!


----------



## Steff

Just wanted to say WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPEEEE lol im excited about Saturday soo much it has been over  a year now since ive been a membeer and ill finally get to mees yous xx


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm really excited as well


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I'm really excited as well [/QUOTE
> 
> Im also nervous at the same time lol x


----------



## SacredHeart

Awww, Steff, don't be! 

I'm more terrified of oversleeping or getting lost than anything else! 

(I'm nice and I'll leave all weapons at home, I promise )


----------



## shiv

guys I CANNOT WAIT. i am bursting with excitement! 

someone stay with me until 1am though yes okay thanks??? my friend who i'm staying over with is going to a party and i can't get to his until after his party which finishes at 1!!!


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> guys I CANNOT WAIT. i am bursting with excitement!
> 
> someone stay with me until 1am though yes okay thanks??? my friend who i'm staying over with is going to a party and i can't get to his until after his party which finishes at 1!!!



wowwwwww you may have to throw alot of drinks down someones neck for them to stay that late lol, of course it would have to be someone who had not got a train booked for going back 



Yeah i aint ever been to anything like this and me and bigt crowds aint mixed in the past i ran out of a 8th birthday party 6 mnth ago cause it got to much lololol


----------



## shiv

Steff2010 said:


> Yeah i aint ever been to anything like this and me and bigt crowds aint mixed in the past i ran out of a 8th birthday party 6 mnth ago cause it got to much lololol



me neither - last time i went out to a club about 5 years ago i had a panic attack, when i went out for a few drinks at uni one time i spent the whole night hiding in a corner and like, counting the seconds down until i went home!


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> me neither - last time i went out to a club about 5 years ago i had a panic attack, when i went out for a few drinks at uni one time i spent the whole night hiding in a corner and like, counting the seconds down until i went home!



well hun if it comes to it you will have me for company in the corner lol , but i think we both know it wont get to that on Saturday i dont think they would let it lol xx


----------



## SacredHeart

I have panic attacks as well  Worst one I ever had was at uni. Started off with my asthma being triggered, but turned into me hyperventaling like crazy and ended up in A&E


----------



## Northerner

I think you'll all find you settle right in to things, so don't worry - Uncle Northerner will look after you (oo-er, does that sound creepy?)


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I think you'll all find you settle right in to things, so don't worry - Uncle Northerner will look after you (oo-er, does that sound creepy?



oooooh Northey i think we know you well enough on here to know you aint creepy(er i think)


----------



## SacredHeart

Northerner said:


> I think you'll all find you settle right in to things, so don't worry - Uncle Northerner will look after you (oo-er, does that sound creepy?)



As long as you don't say it whilst wearing fingerless gloves in the style of Fagin from Oliver, I think you're ok!


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> As long as you don't say it whilst wearing fingerless gloves in the style of Fagin from Oliver, I think you're ok!



[note to self: ditch fingerless gloves before London Meet...]


----------



## SacredHeart

*dies laughing*


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> *dies laughing*



Ditto lolol


----------



## Steff

Becky did am pull out of your date hun ??  hope she is ok xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i seem to have come down with some form of nasty ick sickness and i keep having to run to the loo   

I am trying to work out any way I can get to London on saturday for cheap...


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> Becky did am pull out of your date hun ??  hope she is ok xx



Nah, we've just finished a chat. All systems go!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Nah, we've just finished a chat. All systems go!



is she coming on here tonight ,need to talk to her x


----------



## SacredHeart

Not sure, she may be...


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Not sure, she may be...



Cheers hun , did Aymes ever get back to you about saturday or was that someone else lol x


----------



## SacredHeart

Aymes is still up for meeting. Need to give her my number


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Aymes is still up for meeting. Need to give her my number



excellent well i now have shelleys number so least if we get lost i can txt her now x


----------



## am64

i am here ...just having a little read !! after dashing up the m40 for my date


----------



## Steff

Well thats another lottery ticket thrown in the bin tut, this one cost me more then usual, the original ticket i got at the bp garage got chucked in the bin by accident so then i had to go and do another ticket grr x x


----------



## SacredHeart

Right, off to bedfordshire! Night all xx


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Right, off to bedfordshire! Night all xx



ditto nights hun, nights am xxxx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> ditto nights hun, nights am xxxx



ditto ...(.one of my favourite pokemon) ...sweet dreams all x


----------



## smile4loubie

Anyone still awake?


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## LisaLQ

Went with my sis to get her tattoo and see the guy about mine, yesterday.  Appt was at 5pm.  Got there - he'd gone home.  When they rang him he made out like we'd got the wrong day, she ended up having to get her tattoo done by another guy 2 hours later (he was much nicer and apologetic too) and I missed out on measuring up for mine.  When I got home, I emailed him and cancelled.  We didnt home from Leeds til 10.15pm.  Was peed off and had a sneaky take out.  Up all night sweating, bg was 6.1 this morning (not gone over 4.5 in a few weeks). 

Moan over.


----------



## Steff

And good morning to you to Lisa lolol


Hows the head?


----------



## LisaLQ

Much better thanks - it disappeared not last night but the night before 

Post brekkie bg is 7.1 so not bad.  Ignore me whinging lol.

*passes round coffees and breakfast muffins*


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Much better thanks - it disappeared not last night but the night before
> 
> Post brekkie bg is 7.1 so not bad.  Ignore me whinging lol.
> 
> *passes round coffees and breakfast muffins*



thanks hun xx  gotta dash now got docs at 9.30 xx glad i went


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all.

Yey! My leathers turned up off ebay. Just a little snug across the stomach, but an otherwise perfect fit!


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

Seen the former quack as a temporary patient to get hold of a bottle of insulin and some test strips to tide me over until I get back to Brighton. Wasn't too painful and I had a happy few moments showing of my latest toy to them...

Tom


----------



## SacredHeart

I can't wait to see the pump, Tom  I was saying to Shelley how excited I am to see one for real!


----------



## Freddie99

SacredHeart said:


> I can't wait to see the pump, Tom  I was saying to Shelley how excited I am to see one for real!



You're more than welcome to poke at it and the infusion set. It's surprising that 10ml of insulin covers my needs for about ten to twelve days now!


----------



## shiv

i am so fed up today. i really want to swear but we can't on here. so i'll growl instead.

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## SacredHeart

TomH said:


> You're more than welcome to poke at it and the infusion set. It's surprising that 10ml of insulin covers my needs for about ten to twelve days now!



That's incredible, really 



shiv said:


> i am so fed up today. i really want to swear but we can't on here. so i'll growl instead.
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



*hugs*


----------



## AlisonM

shiv said:


> i am so fed up today. i really want to swear but we can't on here. so i'll growl instead.
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



Ditto! I need something warm and comforting with loads of sugar to cheer me up, but I don't know what. Any ideas?


----------



## SacredHeart

What about baked apple and custard? That's actually not going to swing your levels too much, either?


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> What about baked apple and custard? That's actually not going to swing your levels too much, either?



oooh that sounds good.  Better than my pitta bread, raw veg and hummous - for the 4th time this week.


----------



## AlisonM

SacredHeart said:


> What about baked apple and custard? That's actually not going to swing your levels too much, either?



I like that idea. That's what I'll have... Just as soon as it stops raining long enough for me to get to the shop.


----------



## Steff

Drinks all round im paying and sod the expence


I wont be saying the same Saturday though


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> I like that idea. That's what I'll have... Just as soon as it stops raining long enough for me to get to the shop.



rain ??? whats that ??


----------



## SacredHeart

Ooooh, Chambord for me then if we're going high class


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Ooooh, Chambord for me then if we're going high class



We are going as high as you like hun i aint been on cloud 9 like this since before xmas xx


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm so pleased for you love


----------



## am64

well so much for me getting stuff done today..took son to school walked dogs did shopping got home at 10 am ...daughter comes down all the side of her face has swollen up ! phone gp ...appointment 10.40 ...wizz up there they have alook think mumps ..second opinion sought by gp ...not mumps but gland very swollen ......prescription for mega anti inflamitarys ...go straight to hospital and get her a full blood test ..back to her college to pick up stuff for her interview 2 mooroow them finally home ..phew.....but they are thinking maybe she has glandular fever


----------



## smile4loubie

oooh not good, hope shes better soon xx


----------



## smile4loubie

rachelha said:


> oooh that sounds good.  Better than my pitta bread, raw veg and hummous - for the 4th time this week.



Sounds good though x


----------



## AlisonM

I had that when I was in my twenties and took almost 18 months to recover. Don't let her overdo things or she'll end up like me, run down for months. Make sure she finishes the antibiotics too.


----------



## SacredHeart

OOh, I hope not, Am. Darn well force her to rest.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

well it seems as though my suspicions about you know what being here are correct...


----------



## SacredHeart

oooh, the enemy amongst us.


----------



## Hazel

I do hope it is not Glandular Fever 

I was in my late 30s when I had it - I was off work for 6 months, hospitalised at one point.

And it was around 2 years before I really felt 'well' again.

But she MUST rest


----------



## smile4loubie

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> well it seems as though my suspicions about you know what being here are correct...



ooooh interesting hehe, I wanna know who she is lol ... Yes I'm one nosey **** =) xx


----------



## rachelha

Am64 - fingers crossed it is not glandular fever - keep us updated.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Oh I have my ways of knowing 

Let her read. It's not like there's any ammo for her here anyway


----------



## am64

thanks all ...typical its happen just before an interview so shes rushing around like a looney ...then on sat she has to go to london to get new passport sorted at 9am! then sat night shes got a HUGE night out in London planning partying for a friends birthday ...all night ! REST not alot still fingers crossed for results tomorrow x


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Oh I have my ways of knowing
> 
> Let her read. It's not like there's any ammo for her here anyway



no hopefully she will realise that you are well loved and respected and understood and SUPPORTED here xxxx do you suspect shes joined ??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> no hopefully she will realise that you are well loved and respected and understood and SUPPORTED here xxxx do you suspect shes joined ??



not that im aware of. she's probably lurking.


----------



## SacredHeart

Lurking like the plague!


----------



## am64

well hopefully if she is ....she will also maybe learn something about diabetes !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> well hopefully if she is ....she will also maybe learn something about diabetes !!



yeah like how insulin doesn't actually mess with your head? 



> Lurking like the plague!



More like the plague rats...


----------



## SacredHeart

Don't be mean to the poor rats, now. They have enough to deal with!


----------



## smile4loubie

hehehe you all make me giggle


----------



## SacredHeart

We try  Missed my calling


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> We try  Missed my calling



It's because of that mind altering insulin isn't it?


----------



## SacredHeart

You've cracked it, my good woman!


----------



## smile4loubie

hehehe x must be lol x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> You've cracked it, my good woman!



HUZZAH!


----------



## SacredHeart

Ok, now get to putting the rest of the world to rights! Chop chop!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Ok, now get to putting the rest of the world to rights! Chop chop!





I suppose I had better go and do my hair as I'm popping off to winch in a short while for my intermaview.

Apparently they need all my exam certificates from GCSE onwards...all I have is my A-Levels. Oops.


----------



## Steff

Hiya all xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey Steff - how goes your afternoon?


----------



## rachelha

Hello all - the first of my ebay purchases has arrived and it is fab.


----------



## SacredHeart

Oooh, glad you like it, Rach


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Hello all - the first of my ebay purchases has arrived and it is fab.



did you nto having issues with paying it on tuesday or was that sorted?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Hey Steff - how goes your afternoon?



Very hectic i think we have everything packed now .


----------



## SacredHeart

Grand stuff


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> did you nto having issues with paying it on tuesday or was that sorted?



I did, but I set up a new paypal account to get round it.  I had been meaning to do that anyway as the old one was still in my maiden name and I could not change the bank account it was linked to as the name was wrong.  It was easier just to start again, and now I have a whole new limit to spend 

Now just another 5 items to arrive.  Once i get on ebay I tend to go a bit mad.  Glad your leathers are good too Bec.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Grand stuff



Ive just thought of something what if anything changes r.e the meet and i wont get to know cause i wont be on tomorrow.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> I did, but I set up a new paypal account to get round it.  I had been meaning to do that anyway as the old one was still in my maiden name and I could not change the bank account it was linked to as the name was wrong.  It was easier just to start again, and now I have a whole new limit to spend
> 
> Now just another 5 items to arrive.  Once i get on ebay I tend to go a bit mad.  Glad your leathers are good too Bec.



lol well other half asked for his refund back and guess what the guy suddenly seems to have stopped communicating with him


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> Ive just thought of something what if anything changes r.e the meet and i wont get to know cause i wont be on tomorrow.



Want to PM me your mobile, and I'll text you if anything changes?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Want to PM me your mobile, and I'll text you if anything changes?



What ill do is text shell tomorrow evening hun and she can tell me owt,ty for offer though, 

my plans for saturday are now get to leicester sq and im meeting helenp at the station and we make our way to yates.


----------



## SacredHeart

rachelha said:


> I did, but I set up a new paypal account to get round it.  I had been meaning to do that anyway as the old one was still in my maiden name and I could not change the bank account it was linked to as the name was wrong.  It was easier just to start again, and now I have a whole new limit to spend
> 
> Now just another 5 items to arrive.  Once i get on ebay I tend to go a bit mad.  Glad your leathers are good too Bec.



Thanks hon. Friend of mine (who has what was [until recently] the fastest sports bike model in the world) has a jacket he's willing to let me have on the cheap. 

Andrew's trying to talk me into buying a 125 bike now...I'm trying not to be tempted. I have some savings for a car, but I think my mum would KILL me if I bought a bike instead!


----------



## rachelha

I am so jealous of you lot all meeting up on Saturday


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> What ill do is text shell tomorrow evening hun and she can tell me owt,ty for offer though,
> 
> my plans for saturday are now get to leicester sq and im meeting helenp at the station and we make our way to yates.



Fair enough  As long as you've got a way of staying in the loop!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Fair enough  As long as you've got a way of staying in the loop!



oh aye, i very much doubt anything wll change but you never know.,

gtg now back after 4 gals xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Have fun!


----------



## Steff

I must be barmy just bought a new meter off amazon for ?4.99 and free p&p its nearly the same as the one i have but it has a backlight lol, but least it means no money has to be spent on strips as it accepts my current ones

cha ching!! lol


----------



## rachelha

Steff - which one is it?


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Steff - which one is it?



freestlye lite by abbots, i currently use the freestyle freedom lite


----------



## SacredHeart

Chuffing DVLA

I want to get my licence sorted. 'currently all our operators are busy. check our website' hangs up on me.

NO I WANT TO SPEAK TO YOU! *rages*


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Chuffing DVLA
> 
> I want to get my licence sorted. 'currently all our operators are busy. check our website' hangs up on me.
> 
> NO I WANT TO SPEAK TO YOU! *rages*




Grrrr one of the most annoying things you get is that little message, sorry all our advisors are busy right now and then hang up, i dont actually mind listening to the bloody music for abit but please dont hang up on me


----------



## Akasha

SacredHeart said:


> Chuffing DVLA
> 
> I want to get my licence sorted. 'currently all our operators are busy. check our website' hangs up on me.
> 
> NO I WANT TO SPEAK TO YOU! *rages*



Just dont try pressing the hash key or '0' to get through to someone, they hang up quicker


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> Grrrr one of the most annoying things you get is that little message, sorry all our advisors are busy right now and then hang up, i dont actually mind listening to the bloody music for abit but please dont hang up on me



I know, right?! I'll take rubbish music and the POSSIBILITY of actually speaking to someone!


----------



## am64

leaflet in email to you becky ...hope its ok xxxx steff have a safe journey down see ya sat xx
rachel  i wanna meet u !!!!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I know, right?! I'll take rubbish music and the POSSIBILITY of actually speaking to someone!



yup it is hair pulling out time hun lol, the other day i was on hold for 11 minutes to virgin all he went to do was check when my last bill was printed


----------



## Steff

fanks

right tea time , got a hungry old sod here clipping at my heels . 



laters


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> leaflet in email to you becky ...hope its ok xxxx steff have a safe journey down see ya sat xx
> rachel  i wanna meet u !!!!



Bit too far to come down from Edinburgh 
I did meet up with some folk through the shootup blog for a meal last Sat. so I do have diabetic friends up here.


----------



## rachelha

Ooh I can feel the baby wiggling - hee hee it is such a weird feeling.  I only felt it for the first time for definite on Tuesday


----------



## smile4loubie

rachelha said:


> Ooh I can feel the baby wiggling - hee hee it is such a weird feeling.  I only felt it for the first time for definite on Tuesday



Awwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smile4loubie

Steff2010 said:


> freestlye lite by abbots, i currently use the freestyle freedom lite



I might have more strips - I used to have that blood kit, I'll have a lookie & let you know, can't do any harm in having extra x


----------



## am64

hi loubie what happened on fb chat it went all wierd??? maybe the volcano!! 
rachel i loved that feeling...i used to lie in the bath and pour warm water over my bump and she/he used to wiggle like crazy !!


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> rachel i loved that feeling...i used to lie in the bath and pour warm water over my bump and she/he used to wiggle like crazy !!



Am - I am going to have to try doing that.  I think it he may have been wiggling for a while, but I have a naturally very gurgly belly (sorry TMI) and just thought it was that.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Ooh I can feel the baby wiggling - hee hee it is such a weird feeling.  I only felt it for the first time for definite on Tuesday



Awww thats so sweet, always a huge relief when you get that first little kick hehe xx


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon all,

Feeling a little bit shaken up by the fact we went to choose the flowers for my Dad. Something very strong please.

Apart from that all is well.

Tom


----------



## rachelha

Double whisky coming right up.

Whatever your mum and sister want too.  Trying to think of what yo say is awful. Big hugs


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

interview went well despite being hypo. Word is the curator will be employing all 15 candidates on a casual basis so hours would be on a first come first serve basis , so one week I could be doing 40 hours, the next I could be doing 4. Annoying but well...I kind of want the job. Her decision should come early next week.

First exhibit is this art thing running for 7 weeks in May. So at least there may be some work going, even if it is on a part time basis.

I just want a full time job 

Since the curator has said that about the hours, I'm starting to have doubt about it though. Do I really want to fight others for hours? Do I want to have static shifts that could change weekly? I DONT KNOW ANYMORE

I'm going to finish my book :/


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> interview went well despite being hypo. Word is the curator will be employing all 15 candidates on a casual basis so hours would be on a first come first serve basis , so one week I could be doing 40 hours, the next I could be doing 4. Annoying but well...I kind of want the job. Her decision should come early next week.
> 
> First exhibit is this art thing running for 7 weeks in May. So at least there may be some work going, even if it is on a part time basis.
> 
> I just want a full time job
> 
> Since the curator has said that about the hours, I'm starting to have doubt about it though. Do I really want to fight others for hours? Do I want to have static shifts that could change weekly? I DONT KNOW ANYMORE
> 
> I'm going to finish my book :/



i think if it's something you really want to do, you should push for the hours. maybe the first couple of weeks show a LOT of extra effort and willingness and then maybe they will be more willing to give you more hours?


----------



## Freddie99

I would kill for a day of good bloods. I hate hypos.

Tom


----------



## Steff

Good evening all,

Well the bath is running filled with bubbles of pomegranite and cranberry im going to soak in that bath until my little toes and finger ends look like shriveled up prunes xx Love thursdays i am in on my own


----------



## Pigeon

Hiya Steff, are you around on 9th May for lunch or something in Newcastle?


----------



## smile4loubie

sounds great steff =) enjoy xx


----------



## Steff

Pigeon said:


> Hiya Steff, are you around on 9th May for lunch or something in Newcastle?



Was it not the 8th ?

I'll have to see what I can do at the moment as theres stuff going on for me around the 6th x


----------



## Steff

Oh dear second bout of sickness , dear me back of my throat feels like its on fire


----------



## am64

hi all ....how is everyone tonight ? i am going to bed at 11am so if im still around kick me out please xxx


----------



## smile4loubie

Why you sick hun?? xx


----------



## Steff

smile4loubie said:


> Why you sick hun?? xx



started on byetta injection for type 2s last week infact week today i think it was and nausea kicked in


----------



## smile4loubie

awwww *hugs* xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Oh dear second bout of sickness , dear me back of my throat feels like its on fire



it will pass steff you might just be a little excited /apprehensive about the weekend and journey and everything else try and relax a bit you've had a busy day x then again it could be the meds ??? take care x


----------



## Pigeon

Sorry, yeah 8th May...  Maybe I'm not the best person to be organising this!


----------



## Steff

Pigeon said:


> Sorry, yeah 8th May...  Maybe I'm not the best person to be organising this!



thanks am im fine hun just part of the new meds x



Pigeon you were only a day out hin x


----------



## am64

evening pigeon x


----------



## smile4loubie

How is everyone tonight? 
I'm exhausted, had 4 and half hours sleep then was in the garden for 4 hours working hard moving trees etc lol. Just written my blog too =) x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hfsdhkafshjakdhsakhdsanxsakhdfahfkjashdjsahdjsahdsahdas 

I feel fat and lazy at the moment. I hate being out of work. I'm going to town tomorrow and then I'm having an epic clean of the flat. I wonder if I should sign up to the gym but dangit i'm so self consscious 

Anyone know about gyms? I've never been to one and no idea how much it costs


----------



## smile4loubie

Different ones do different deals at different costs. I want to join one but am self concious too.


----------



## am64

nighty night is 11am xxx oops i mean pm ! see i need sleep folks x


----------



## smile4loubie

Night Am x sleep well x Hope your daughter is ok x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> nighty night is 11am xxx oops i mean pm ! see i need sleep folks x



night am hun xxx tc sleep well love to daughter


----------



## smile4loubie

WTH!!! Downloadinf the new iTunes and its going to take 3 days!!!! WTH!!!!

Gone up to 5!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> hfsdhkafshjakdhsakhdsanxsakhdfahfkjashdjsahdjsahdsahdas
> 
> I feel fat and lazy at the moment. I hate being out of work. I'm going to town tomorrow and then I'm having an epic clean of the flat. I wonder if I should sign up to the gym but dangit i'm so self consscious
> 
> Anyone know about gyms? I've never been to one and no idea how much it costs



council ones tend to be cheaper than the big flashy brands. for one month i paid ?50 to Virgin Active gyms until i realised what a con it all was.

check out your local leisure centres and stuff, when i lived in Stourbridge (just outside Bham) it was about ?28 a month which i think included use of the pool, but i'm not 100% on that.


----------



## Steff

GAH thats better had a nice cold drink of britta took the sickly taste away xx

shall be seeing you all im off to bed nights xxxx


----------



## smile4loubie

Night Steff xx


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Just wanted to say WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPEEEE lol im excited about Saturday soo much it has been over  a year now since ive been a membeer and ill finally get to mees yous xx



Ahh, gonna be great time I think Steff.


----------



## smile4loubie

Steff2010 said:


> Just wanted to say WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPEEEE lol im excited about Saturday soo much it has been over  a year now since ive been a membeer and ill finally get to mees yous xx





brightontez said:


> Ahh, gonna be great time I think Steff.



I'm sooo jealous xx


----------



## Tezzz

Time for beddybyes I think. Been up since 5am...

Day off tomorrow.


----------



## smile4loubie

Night Tez x Sleep well x


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

I am mildly annoyed. I've been waking up with my blood at ten millimoles per litre for the past few days. Irritating or what.

Tom


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xxx


----------



## twinnie

morning all large tea please milk no sugar off the coffee the now lol


----------



## Steff

Catch everyone sunday xxx 



and the ones i see at meet tomorrow , catch u then guys x


----------



## rachelha

Hello all - Steff do you think you will make the Newcastle meet on the 8th May.  I am going to start checking out train prices.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Hello all - Steff do you think you will make the Newcastle meet on the 8th May.  I am going to start checking out train prices.



hya hun at the minute it is a maybe i have things happening with me from the 6th onwards so 50/50 x



gtg hun though x tc


----------



## SacredHeart

Errrgh..woken up this morning feeling absolutely AWFUL. Don't want to be at work. Want to be at home


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Errrgh..woken up this morning feeling absolutely AWFUL. Don't want to be at work. Want to be at home



Oh - what is up, was it a night time hypo??  Big Hugs


----------



## am64

hi all ...well daughter hasn't made interview ..othe side of face has swollen up now aswell...but i spoke to norwich school of art and they are so lovely and might be able to look at it all on line xxx blood test results this afternoon ohhhh i hope its not glandular fever !! 
becks did you get the leaflet email???
also not sure about meet as dads girlfriend might be on flight after all!!


----------



## SacredHeart

rachelha said:


> Oh - what is up, was it a night time hypo??  Big Hugs



Thanks hon. No I went to bed high, and I woke up this morning feeling like I'd been hit by a train. Pounding headache, sore throat, earache. Just want to be back in bed 



am64 said:


> hi all ...well daughter hasn't made interview ..othe side of face has swollen up now aswell...but i spoke to norwich school of art and they are so lovely and might be able to look at it all on line xxx blood test results this afternoon ohhhh i hope its not glandular fever !!
> becks did you get the leaflet email???
> also not sure about meet as dads girlfriend might be on flight after all!!




Good news about them being able to look at it online, and I'll keep my fingers crossed about the test results.

I did get the email, and will get it sorted. Thanks for the hard work hon


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> hi all ...well daughter hasn't made interview ..othe side of face has swollen up now aswell...but i spoke to norwich school of art and they are so lovely and might be able to look at it all on line xxx blood test results this afternoon ohhhh i hope its not glandular fever !!
> becks did you get the leaflet email???
> also not sure about meet as dads girlfriend might be on flight after all!!



Oh poor her, fingers crossed they look at it all online.  When will you find out if she is on the flight?


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Thanks hon. No I went to bed high, and I woke up this morning feeling like I'd been hit by a train. Pounding headache, sore throat, earache. Just want to be back in bed



Yuk sounds like you are coming down with something.  Can you go home as you are ill?  You need to rest up for tomorrow


----------



## shiv

morning all, i have spent all this morning cleaning. OH FUN.

but tomorrow...this time tomorrow...i'll be about to arrive in london! *squee*


----------



## am64

oh no becky hope your feeling better ive got a pounding head aswell so going to take it easy as well and look after D.


----------



## am64

re the email leaflet becky ....it should all print fine and you'll just need to fold them ...something to do on the train eh??


----------



## SacredHeart

rachelha said:


> Yuk sounds like you are coming down with something.  Can you go home as you are ill?  You need to rest up for tomorrow



Sadly not. They're still hoping I can finish the impossible project today 



am64 said:


> oh no becky hope your feeling better ive got a pounding head aswell so going to take it easy as well and look after D.



Not you too hon


----------



## am64

maybe its the volcano???


----------



## SacredHeart

It's always the volcano.


----------



## smile4loubie

Hi all x 
I was going to ask how everyone is today but I don't think I will now lol. I hope everyones feeling better soon xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

How are you doing though, Lou?


----------



## rachelha

I am doing ok today


----------



## smile4loubie

good good rachel.
Been better been worse.
My grandads here at mo, haven't seen him since the funeral but all is good.


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all!

London calling to the far away town! Seriously looking forward to tomorrow. It should be damn good. Looking forward to seeing all you folks.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm still dilemmainnnnggggggg LOL


----------



## SacredHeart

And now I'm low.......oh <insert expletive> this


----------



## Freddie99

SacredHeart said:


> And now I'm low.......oh <insert expletive> this



Big hugs. My eleven o'clock hypo made a return today. The bugger.

I've just done the lawn with my granddad's old push mower and am now consequently sweating like a paedophile in mother care. That's the days exercise done though.

Tom


----------



## smile4loubie

TomH said:


> I've just done the lawn with my granddad's old push mower and am now consequently sweating like a paedophile in mother care.



tut tut Tom xx


----------



## shiv

TomH said:


> sweating like a paedophile in mother care.
> Tom



how very PC...well done!


----------



## Freddie99

The endings of that are unlimited ladies!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

LOL! That's hilarious tom 

I'm sat here waiting for the pasta to cool down so I can make our pasta salad. Matt took me shopping and I have a new dress and shoes. I feel very summery  Bottle of vino in the fridge for with dins mmmmmm


----------



## rachelha

Haggis pizza, sounds so wrong but is so so good yummmmmy


----------



## SacredHeart

That does sound VERY wrong.


----------



## rachelha

I have lived on pitta hummous and raw veg for lunch all week. I deserved the pizza. Can't beat the Scots for lardy, greasy, carby, gorgeous food combinations.


----------



## SacredHeart

Fair play to you!  Just wouldn't eat it myself. But sounds like a well deserved break!


----------



## rachelha

HELLLOOOO (echo heard)

Is anyone else here today?  Hope everyone in the non-virtual pub is having fun.


----------



## am64

rachel .....rachel.....rachel.....are you thereeeee ?????


----------



## Donald

rachelha said:


> HELLLOOOO (echo heard)
> 
> Is anyone else here today?  Hope everyone in the non-virtual pub is having fun.



not often in here but I'm sure it will in full flow by now and get a report over the next few days


----------



## Sugarbum

They are all out having fun! I am now so jelous I am busting! Hope everything goes well witht he Circle D Bash, Im sure it will. What beautiful sunshine!

Who else is about? xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm about. Might headout with my camera later on. Maybe. Got housework to do today too. Also, need to head to town and pick up the bits I forgot yesterday.


----------



## am64

so quiet in here !!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urrrrrgggghhhhhhhh well it seems as though I wouldn't have been able to go today anyway...I seem to have given myself food poisoning. URRRGGGHHHHHHH


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> urrrrrgggghhhhhhhh well it seems as though I wouldn't have been able to go today anyway...I seem to have given myself food poisoning. URRRGGGHHHHHHH



 what did you eat ???


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> what did you eat ???



pasta salad last night...but matt had the same and is fine. I don't understand :/


----------



## am64

ummm poor ole sam xxx hope you feel beeter soon ...
right im stoking up the bar b que in the virtual pub back garden ...bring your own what ever you like to barbque and lets have a party !! northes in london with all the bar staff so FREEE HOUSE !!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I just had some scummy students try and steal my camera off me. They were growled at and told if they even thought about touching my camera, my pride and joy, then they would never be able to have children...


----------



## rachelha

Am - how is your daughter doing today?


----------



## twinnie

hello all its quiet in here lol


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> hello all its quiet in here lol



I wonder why?


----------



## SacredHeart

Haha.

Quiet drinks it is then


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyones okies, bex lovely to meet you hun was a really great day, im heading off soon so shall be back on later tonight xx


----------



## twinnie

morning all hope everyone had a good time yesterday


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all!

No hangover! This must be due to divine intervention I believe hehehe! How are we all? Did everyone make it back home in one piece (hangovers are not allowed)?

Tom


----------



## Steff

hey vickie was great time hun , really nice to meet all

hello tom glad your not hungover lol, my mil said your a very nice young man lol x


----------



## Freddie99

Aww thanks Steff, it was lovely to meet all of you folks. Shame I didn't get around to talking to everyone though. Was a great day that I had. Will definitely sort something out to get everyone into Brighton (Spoons might just leave it after a few hours hehehe!)

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Today I have to do the following to keep myself busy and away from the pooter:


Go back and log my BGs (I KEEP FORGETTING!!!!)
Do the kitchen
Do upstairs
READ
Start sorting out my case for a pump
Apply for jobs
Work out when I'm going to go and get my HbA1C done for BOTH clinics (What is the point I ask...why do I have to have TWO?! That's just SILLY!)


----------



## shiv

i made it back to glos in one piece!


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> i made it back to glos in one piece!



Hurrah!


----------



## am64

morning all (she crawls out from under the table..) x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Right, I am stepping away from the pooter - gunna do the kitchen and upstairs and then just chill I think 

catch you later

(Oh I have fun gossip re you know who. PM me if you want to know XD)


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all. Was great to meet all of you who were there yesterday 

Will hopefully start work on the video in a bit


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> Morning all. Was great to meet all of you who were there yesterday
> 
> Will hopefully start work on the video in a bit



Erm, Becky - it says 3:24 pm on your post! But I'll let you off as you had a busy day yeaterday - especially joining in on giving poor Joe an ear-bashing, poor guy  Think it went down well though, and he seems keen to get both the forum and DiDkA some publicity


----------



## SacredHeart

lol! I had been up long before that. Although I feel rather jet-lagged


----------



## Freddie99

I wonder why it's a little bit quiet in here today?!?!! Something to do with yesterday I might guess...


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> I wonder why it's a little bit quiet in here today?!?!! Something to do with yesterday I might guess...



Hey Tom I just remembered you spotting that test strip on The Mall! 

And how the bar person made the mistake of their life serving Becky with full-sugar coke!


----------



## shiv

Northerner said:


> Hey Tom I just remembered you spotting that test strip on The Mall!
> 
> And how the bar person made the mistake of their life serving Becky with full-sugar coke!



i can't WAIT to see the video of that. did you see Becky's face when she tested it and it was full sugar? i've never seen anyone leap into action so fast!


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Hey Tom I just remembered you spotting that test strip on The Mall!
> 
> And how the bar person made the mistake of their life serving Becky with full-sugar coke!



oooooohhhh amunition hey becky where was it ??? do you give them a leaflet ?? haha northe did you meet joe aswell ??


----------



## Freddie99

Northerner said:


> Hey Tom I just remembered you spotting that test strip on The Mall!
> 
> And how the bar person made the mistake of their life serving Becky with full-sugar coke!



Ah now Becky when she's been given full fat coke would be something I would not want to be on the recieving end of! I was almost given full sugar coke by mistake yesterday. The barmaid asked again though.

Ah I suppose once you know what it is you look for it. I reckon no one else would have recognised it!

Tom


----------



## SacredHeart

I did indeed go back - with strips in hand in case questioned


----------



## am64

heheeeee  well done becky xxx


----------



## Steff

hello all xxx



becky am i on any piccies???or vid


----------



## am64

hey steff you back in NE now ??? im off to eat now back later xxxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hey steff you back in NE now ??? im off to eat now back later xxxx



Yeah thanks 

enjoy tea x


----------



## shiv

hi all

celebrating my new incentive to cut down on the more fast acting sugars (i'm thinking biscuits, ice cream, etc) by eating two slices of cake.

oh well. maybe tomorrow.

but i am in the middle of trying to create a spreadsheet i will actually use to record my BGs. my DAFNE diary is okay, but i'm ready for something else. wish me luck, i have no idea how to use excel!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

about to pour myself a very large glass of wine. Feeling very down in the dumps...


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> about to pour myself a very large glass of wine. Feeling very down in the dumps...



know how you feel - only i don't have any wine. more cake, maybe?!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> know how you feel - only i don't have any wine. more cake, maybe?!



cake is always welcome, but only if its chocolate


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> cake is always welcome, but only if its chocolate



chocolate fudge cake do you?! i can put it in the post


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> chocolate fudge cake do you?! i can put it in the post



fffffffffffffffffff MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Freddie99

Give me a pint with something very strong to chase it up. Tomorrow is going to be bloody grim and I need to psyche up for this if I'm to stand a chance of getting through the day without lamping my Dad's mother.


----------



## shiv

a few steinlargers, tom???


----------



## Steff

Eww bloody weird feeling today all day , felt like my legs were going to give way but they never actually did lol


----------



## Freddie99

shiv said:


> a few steinlargers, tom???



Something along the lines of Man Brew that is called Kronenbourg! But anything will do!


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> Give me a pint with something very strong to chase it up. Tomorrow is going to be bloody grim and I need to psyche up for this if I'm to stand a chance of getting through the day without lamping my Dad's mother.



Hope things go OK Tom, try not to lamp any relatives, although I am sure you wouldn't do it without fair reason.


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> Eww bloody weird feeling today all day , felt like my legs were going to give way but they never actually did lol



It's the effect of all those flipping diabetics Steff! My levels went up into double figures yesterday - today they've been perfect!


----------



## shiv

Northerner said:


> It's the effect of all those flipping diabetics Steff! My levels went up into double figures yesterday - today they've been perfect!



i think i claim the lowest low yesterday - 2.7 at 6am

gemma (of circle d) got the highest high in the end - 19.5 at about 11pm!


----------



## am64

heheeee diabetics are bad for your health xxx
good luck tom will be thinking of you x


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff - you're in the video VERY briefly in a group shot - is that ok? Turns out I didn't video as much as I thought I had!


----------



## Freddie99

You put the video on your blog Becky?

Tom


----------



## am64

hi becky loooking forward to seeing the vid xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Not yet. Just finishing it off (had a brief interlude whilst I went out to dinner - turned out to be VERY interesting, and I think got us our first DiDkA Pledge-r!)


----------



## Steff

will they be a link for the vid on here though bex??


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> will they be a link for the vid on here though bex??



Hi Steff, I'll make sure that we have links to all the gory details from here!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hi Steff, I'll make sure that we have links to all the gory details from here!



Thanks Alan x


----------



## SacredHeart

Yep there will be. I'll have it ready for viewing in the next quarter of an hour


----------



## SacredHeart

Video is up on a thread on the general board


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Video is up on a thread on the general board



good stuff off to have a look x


----------



## am64

night all ...catch you soon im am so tired tonight !


----------



## SacredHeart

Night honxx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all 

Got the decorator in - hopefully kitchen will be fully operational again by tomorrow night!


----------



## rachelha

Morning all - that's good news Becky.  Must be awkward not having a proper kitchen.


----------



## shiv

morning all.


----------



## sofaraway

Morning , Hope everyone is well

Have a plumber in today putting in a new boiler, so can't go out anywhere. Hope it doesn't take too long


----------



## am64

morning alll ....still waiting on results of Daughter blood tests but today she is not looking so swollen ...we'll know whats going on hopefully this afternoon ....


----------



## Steff

good news bex 


good luck am hugs to dawta xx


yayy got my sharps bin oopsies it is tiny lol


----------



## am64

thanks steff x


----------



## SacredHeart

Ditto on the good thoughts, Am. I'll send up a prayer for it 

Seems to be the day of the workman then today


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brb crying


----------



## SacredHeart

as on twitter, but *hugs*


----------



## smile4loubie

Hugs hun x


----------



## Steff

hugs sam hun xx


I have just realised that for the last 4 days i have been in single figures.Makes me feel so much better


----------



## smile4loubie

Well done Steff xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> hugs sam hun xx
> 
> 
> I have just realised that for the last 4 days i have been in single figures.Makes me feel so much better



That's terrific Steff! Have you got over the problems you were having with the byetta making you feel poorly?


----------



## Steff

Thanks Lou xx

Yeah Northey it seems to have passed well within the 7 days so thats a good thing, im really confident about injecting now as well the needles are so fine and i hardly feel a thing, my worry was withdrawing the needle from my skin and thinking i would be in pain x


----------



## smile4loubie

Very proud of you Steff =) x


----------



## am64

good steff stuff xxxopps i mean great stuff steff !


----------



## am64

right I ve done all my admin for now off to do some cleaning !!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm doing housework even though I don't need to. It's keeping me occupied...

Metallica on in the background. It's making me feel better. BT man better appreciate it LOL


----------



## rachelha

sat in the hospital waiting room, been here hour and a half so far.


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh that sounds just THRILLING!


----------



## Steff

hey all very quiet this end for abit, i am trying to sort out my cousin she has had words with her bf and at the mo has nowhere to stay so its looking like muggins here may have to put her up, so far today i have spent 3 hours being peacemaker lol grrrr.


----------



## HelenP

Sam - did you know that 30 Seconds To Mars are appearing (amongst many others) at Radio 1's Big Weekend in May?  I thought of you when they announced the acts this morning!  It's in Bangor, but tix are free, so just the travelling.  If you're interested, just go to the Radio 1 website and click on the appropriate bit on the home page to register for tickets.  It's a 'lucky dip'.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

1.6 and I have no idea where it came from :/

i was going to break out the tae-bo but looks like I have to wait


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> 1.6 and I have no idea where it came from :/
> 
> i was going to break out the tae-bo but looks like I have to wait



cake time sam xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> cake time sam xx



dont have no cake. I had a kit kat instead...as I've just run out of glucotabs


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> dont have no cake. I had a kit kat instead...as I've just run out of glucotabs



got any jelly ???


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> got any jelly ???



nope lol. Ive had a couple of mini creme eggs though. MMMMMMM

and just spent ?20 on new glucotabs LOL


----------



## smile4loubie

mmmmmmmmmmmm they sound gooood!!


----------



## Freddie99

Worst day of my life so far nearly over... Family back on their side of the channel and I didn't lamp any of them. Gorged myself after the cremation and was bolusing with reckless abandon via remote control or blind. Eaten so much I can't move now. Time for scampi and chips courtesy of my granddad!


----------



## rossi_mac

Good evening pub go-ers, hows this place been without me!??

Tom glad you managed not to lamp anyone! Take care mate.

Me, numbers been okay lately just other stuff dragging me down

I'll be back with a glass half full pint soon enough, you just watch.

Hope you're all tickety boo!


----------



## Steff

hey rossi  nice to see you in hun, missed you saturday but as you can see from the vid and piccies it was good, hope to meet ya soon x


----------



## Steff

oh dear me im gutted to say the single figures did not last why did i open my trap, i tested nd  was 12.5

away to watch 5 daughters now shall more then liekly cry i did last night when i watched it x 

laters


----------



## rossi_mac

Is that any good Steff? I saw it was on the other day is it a womans thang would wifey like it? Off to watch an old ep of House now, and sip on some rouge (I'm getting back to normal, been too damn sober thats my trouble!)


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Is that any good Steff? I saw it was on the other day is it a womans thang would wifey like it? Off to watch an old ep of House now, and sip on some rouge (I'm getting back to normal, been too damn sober thats my trouble!)



yeah it is good third part is on tomoro, you can catch up with it rossi its worth the watch


----------



## rachelha

Hello all - update from clinic this afternoon.

I am now being tested for anemia, as I should not be feeling so completely done in as I still am.

My hba1c is down to 6.0 (no idea how, my levels are all over the place). Not quite the 5% club, but getting v close.


----------



## Steff

hi rach i aint been about as much since thurs, what has been happening hun??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

It's amazing how many hoops you have to jump through to get your blog to comply with the standards for a code of ethics

Becky, I found another site for a code of ethics


----------



## shiv

anyone else cry at the photos of BSparl?

omg i can't stop crying, she's so cute and kerri looks so happy and ahhhhhh


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> anyone else cry at the photos of BSparl?
> 
> omg i can't stop crying, she's so cute and kerri looks so happy and ahhhhhh



Kerri has made me very VERY broody


----------



## Steff

Nights all xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> Nights all xx



Night Steff, sleep well


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Night Steff, sleep well



And yourself hun, sweetdreams X


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## shiv

morning all. i think i am coming down with something. i would much rather be in bed right now.


----------



## smile4loubie

Hey everyone.
How is everyone today?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i didn't get the museum job........


----------



## Tezzz

Sorry to hear that Sam.


----------



## Steff

hey lou fine thanks you ?




Sam sorry to hear you did'nt get the job xx


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> i didn't get the museum job........



oh never mind sam all those people asking you questions all the time would have driven you bonkers xxx big hugs


----------



## smile4loubie

awww sorry to hear that Sam x I get loads of emails bout jobs down Petersfield way and Southampton, want me to forward any onto you? Don't know if they will be of any use as I can't remember where you live. 
I'm ok thanks Steff, my favour bags arrived this morning and they look even better than I'd hoped =)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm really upset about it. The interview went so well but according to this woman I was lower down the list. Why? I don't know but I imagine its probably something to do with the fact I am yet again, over qualified and they want someone who is going to dedicate their entire lives to being sat in a museum all day.

I am so fed up of all of this its unreal. I just want a JOB. But the job center isn't much help at all, none of the jobs I've applied for through them have even gotten me a "hey, thanks for applying". There are no archaeology jobs and I'm too over qualified to work in retail.

I do not want to be on jsa! I want to have a job and to be able to afford to do stuff. It's all well and good that matt has his new job which is full time - but I'm running out of money. I have a credit card to pay off and an overdraft to pay off as well as bills, bills, bills. I can't do this anymore.


----------



## rachelha

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I'm really upset about it. The interview went so well but according to this woman I was lower down the list. Why? I don't know but I imagine its probably something to do with the fact I am yet again, over qualified and they want someone who is going to dedicate their entire lives to being sat in a museum all day.
> 
> I am so fed up of all of this its unreal. I just want a JOB. But the job center isn't much help at all, none of the jobs I've applied for through them have even gotten me a "hey, thanks for applying". There are no archaeology jobs and I'm too over qualified to work in retail.
> 
> I do not want to be on jsa! I want to have a job and to be able to afford to do stuff. It's all well and good that matt has his new job which is full time - but I'm running out of money. I have a credit card to pay off and an overdraft to pay off as well as bills, bills, bills. I can't do this anymore.



Sam - have you tried asking her for feedback, they should be able to give you reasons why you were further down the list?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> Sam - have you tried asking her for feedback, they should be able to give you reasons why you were further down the list?



she offered, I didn't want to hear it though...I was close enough to tears as it was...


----------



## rachelha

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> she offered, I didn't want to hear it though...I was close enough to tears as it was...



Maybe you could email her in a day or two when it is a bit less raw and ask her then?


----------



## shiv

yes sam i think it would be worth getting feedback, it might be something you could take action against


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> yes sam i think it would be worth getting feedback, it might be something you could take action against



I know what she will say:

we can't employ you because at the first sniff of an archaeology job you'll up and leave


----------



## sofaraway

I got feedback from 2 job interviews, they gave me points I needed to improve on. Main point they said was I didn't sell myself enough, I find it hard to say that I'm good, feels awkward to me. Anyway next time I used their advice and got the job. So sometimes it can be useful for the next interview.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

my day gets better and better

I applied for the health on the net code of ethics last night, and for that you HAVE to have a contact email up. Guess who's stalking my blog and in particular, that page?


----------



## Steff

Jeez it is far to hot today bloody head is gunna pop off with over heating


----------



## shiv

i feel so ill. oh man. i think i might just curl up into a ball.

thankfully the OH is running me a bath, although there's problems with the plumbing so it's just dribbling.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

well i am in a really bad mood

i'm going to go and hide away for the next few days and contemplate my miserable existance.

See you later guys


----------



## Freddie99

Ten O'clock is beer o'clock gentlemen!


----------



## am64

whats up with everyone come on the sun is still shines !!


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> whats up with everyone come on the sun is still shines !!



Sorry Am another Grumpy post from me.  feeling fine just checking my level before bed and I am at 24.7.  no idea where that came from, definitely had my insulins this evening and all carbon counted.  now I will be up for a lot of the night checking it comes down.


----------



## Steff

never fear dear mrs cheer is hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> Sorry Am another Grumpy post from me.  feeling fine just checking my level before bed and I am at 24.7.  no idea where that came from, definitely had my insulins this evening and all carbon counted.  now I will be up for a lot of the night checking it comes down.



soz rachel to be honest i was probably being a bit flippant so i do apologise for my comment s to all of you feeling rough today ...lets break open the brandy !


----------



## Steff

no flippancy am well i dnt think so hun xx


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> soz rachel to be honest i was probably being a bit flippant so i do apologise for my comment s to all of you feeling rough today ...lets break open the brandy !



No need to apologise Am at all ,  I did get a very cheap good condition baby chair off gumtree today. it is jungle themed,has music lights and vibrates.


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> never fear dear mrs cheer is hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



hurray for you steff!!!


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> no flippancy am well i dnt think so hun xx



thks steff will you part take in a bit of virtual brandy whilst i have a little rant !!  my D yea the one with suspected glandular fever..its not thank heavens ...went out with her mates and said she be back a 5 ....ummmm i wonding if she meant 5am !!! ok she stays out normally that fine ...shes 19 BUT 3 days ago she looked like a hamster !!! probably because she was run down ..awwwkwkkwnjjede rant rant rant...over phew feel better now !! cheers x


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> thks steff will you part take in a bit of virtual brandy whilst i have a little rant !!  my D yea the one with suspected glandular fever..its not thank heavens ...went out with her mates and said she be back a 5 ....ummmm i wonding if she meant 5am !!! ok she stays out normally that fine ...shes 19 BUT 3 days ago she looked like a hamster !!! probably because she was run down ..awwwkwkkwnjjede rant rant rant...over phew feel better now !! cheers x



Did they find out what it was?


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> hurray for you steff!!!



dont sound to chuffed


----------



## Steff

catch you tomorrow am , night


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> Did they find out what it was?



well the gp last week said if it wasn't GF they'd test for mumps but had to get special test from public health labs....when i got the results i asked re mumps test and my gp said dont worry if shes still not good by thursday bring her back... shes alot better swelling has gone down but she was very tired still .... so to answer your question ...No ! only a 'Virus'


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> catch you tomorrow am , night



night hunny x


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> dont sound to chuffed



That was not meant to sound sarcastic.   I meant thank goodness for a cheery person to make us grumps smile.


----------



## shiv

morning all - feel dreadful this morning. i can't wait until my residents have gone off to their workshops so i can go back to bed!!!


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> morning all - feel dreadful this morning. i can't wait until my residents have gone off to their workshops so i can go back to bed!!!



Oh, sorry to hear it Shiv, I hope it doesn't last long  Have you got some ketostix?


----------



## shiv

Northerner said:


> Oh, sorry to hear it Shiv, I hope it doesn't last long  Have you got some ketostix?



i have, thanks. my numbers are lingering around the 10 mark - i think i just have a really, really heavy cold. i can't swallow without it feeling like someone is sandpapering the back of my throat! also really achey all over.


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> i have, thanks. my numbers are lingering around the 10 mark - i think i just have a really, really heavy cold. i can't swallow without it feeling like someone is sandpapering the back of my throat! also really achey all over.



If you were a man, I'd say that was definitely flu  Take care.


----------



## shiv

Northerner said:


> If you were a man, I'd say that was definitely flu  Take care.



lol! maybe it is - i just hope it goes away quickly!


----------



## Freddie99

Just ordered a load of pump consumeables. Getting them delivered on Tuesday. I seem to begoing through alot of stuff at the moment. Need to try and make it all last a little bit longer I think! Oh well, I'm not going to learn if I don't make mistakes.

Tom


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> Just ordered a load of pump consumeables. Getting them delivered on Tuesday. I seem to begoing through alot of stuff at the moment. Need to try and make it all last a little bit longer I think! Oh well, I'm not going to learn if I don't make mistakes.
> 
> Tom



It's cos you keep fitting canulas to everyone!


----------



## Steff

Morning all xx


----------



## am64

morning folks xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> morning folks xx



morning am hows things x


----------



## shiv

TomH said:


> Just ordered a load of pump consumeables. Getting them delivered on Tuesday. I seem to begoing through alot of stuff at the moment. Need to try and make it all last a little bit longer I think! Oh well, I'm not going to learn if I don't make mistakes.
> 
> Tom



well, if you're going to go around sticking cannulas in everyone...


----------



## SacredHeart

Hmph. In a really bad mood now. Bloods up at 11.5 for no really decent reason. I want Friday off to make food for a party I'm throwing on Saturday - mostly for people in the office, I might point out - and I'm being told 'there are question marks over whether you can have it off', because someone else has possibly buggered up part of a big project that's taken me nearly 2 weeks to do.

Possibly taking it worse than I might have otherwise done, because I get REALLY overly emotional when I hit double figures , but I'm actually really upset about the whole thing


----------



## shiv

SacredHeart said:


> Hmph. In a really bad mood now. Bloods up at 11.5 for no really decent reason. I want Friday off to make food for a party I'm throwing on Saturday - mostly for people in the office, I might point out - and I'm being told 'there are question marks over whether you can have it off', because someone else has possibly buggered up part of a big project that's taken me nearly 2 weeks to do.
> 
> Possibly taking it worse than I might have otherwise done, because I get REALLY overly emotional when I hit double figures , but I'm actually really upset about the whole thing



bleugh! i hope you get it sorted!


----------



## SacredHeart

Me too ....


----------



## Steff

Just ordered some stuff off lush mmm, he said to me last night i buy my fags and go to the pub so of course you can treat yourself i was like cheers grrr men so thoughful


----------



## am64

YESSSSS success my Daughter has good news from Norwich university school of the arts !!! looks like she;ll be heading there in september !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> YESSSSS success my Daughter has good news from Norwich university school of the arts !!! looks like she;ll be heading there in september !!



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO well done to your daughter hun really good news xxx


----------



## am64

thanks Steff FINALLY the limbo is over for her and maybe it will stop her worrying so much ...getting run down and then unwell xxx Its good for us aswell as when we visit we can go birdy watching on the coast or the broads xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> thanks Steff FINALLY the limbo is over for her and maybe it will stop her worrying so much ...getting run down and then unwell xxx Its good for us aswell as when we visit we can go birdy watching on the coast or the broads xxx



thats good news all round hun, party time on the cards then ? haha x


----------



## shiv

great news!!!


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> Just ordered some stuff off lush mmm, he said to me last night i buy my fags and go to the pub so of course you can treat yourself i was like cheers grrr men so thoughful




Oooooh, what did you get?



am64 said:


> YESSSSS success my Daughter has good news from Norwich university school of the arts !!! looks like she;ll be heading there in september !!



Oh that's BRILLIANT news!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Oooooh, what did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's BRILLIANT news!



some shower jelly blackcurrent flava, a vanilla fountain it floats in the bath and some bombs that fizz in the bath lol. He said i need my own bathroom just for all my smellies lol


----------



## SacredHeart

You should see the box under my beuraux! Full of Lush stuff 

I go an do a huge stock up in January, when they do the big 'spend ?20 and get free stuff' giveaway


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> You should see the box under my beuraux! Full of Lush stuff
> 
> I go an do a huge stock up in January, when they do the big 'spend ?20 and get free stuff' giveaway



dam only 9 months to wait.


----------



## SacredHeart

Haha! No really though, I got such a good haul this year 

Went and stocked up on my favourite stuff that they release as seasonals for Christmas, then some shaving cream, perfume, etc. So I got all my staples, and then the freebies


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> YESSSSS success my Daughter has good news from Norwich university school of the arts !!! looks like she;ll be heading there in september !!



Brilliant news!!!!   So pleased for her.


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> YESSSSS success my Daughter has good news from Norwich university school of the arts !!! looks like she;ll be heading there in september !!



Excellent news! You'll be able to go and visit aymes when you go up there to visit!


----------



## rachelha

How is every one doing today?  

I have spent the day in bed after having a 25 before bed last night,and then v little sleep.  My levels were back down to normal by amount 4am thank goodness. I had v low levels of ketones too which completely freaked us out. They went away too.  

I have felt the little one wiggling today, so hopefully this did not do him any harm.


----------



## SacredHeart

25? yuck, that really sucks, hon. *hugs*

Stuck in double figures today myself. Glad your ketones have gone though


----------



## rachelha

I dont know what happened.  Everything was carb counted and i definitley had both injections.  I think I am starting to have problems with my injection sites, not suprising when I am on 6 jabs a day.   I need to make a real effort to rotate them and not just go to  the easy bits.


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon all,

I'm sat here knocking back the chocolate bars (two bars of Green and Blacks, one dark and one milk) and meat. My answer to stress and feeling low. I think we're having a barbeque this evening.

Tom


----------



## am64

well just managed to paint one wall of our bedroom...this is new me ..no more kipping in the afternoon !!


----------



## SacredHeart

Oooh....I quite enjoy the smell of fresh paint on a wall. Reminds me of moving house.


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Oooh....I quite enjoy the smell of fresh paint on a wall. Reminds me of moving house.



well i have a holistic view of painting ...everything is the same colour...walls and woodwork ...only matt emulsion as i cant stand the smell of gloss....and what ever  colour is going cheap  heeeheee


----------



## Steff

hey am i been painting the garage lol x


----------



## am64

must be catching ...what colour??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> must be catching ...what colour??



bright blue lol, means when im exercising it will keep me awake nice and bright


----------



## am64

good one mine is sort of yellowy orange very sunny xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Had the decorator in on Monday. Used complete, working kitchen for the first time since the fire, last night. Was a great feeling


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Had the decorator in on Monday. Used complete, working kitchen for the first time since the fire, last night. Was a great feeling



I bet must of been a huge relief and a weight of your shoulders hun x


----------



## SacredHeart

Absolutely. Also gives me great relief that I'm going to be able to get my MASSIVE baking session on Friday done ok. 

I'm throwing a garden party on Saturday afternoon, and I've got everything to make, because it'll go funny if I make it now. Having said that, I may do the cookies, because they'll stay all right if I put them in an airtight container.


----------



## Freddie99

Three bars of chocolate later I'm feeling better than I was an hour or so ago.

Tom


----------



## SacredHeart

Glad to hear it


----------



## shiv

TomH said:


> Three bars of chocolate later I'm feeling better than I was an hour or so ago.
> 
> Tom



the 100g bars of green & blacks are on sale for ?1 per bar in co-op at the moment. stock up


----------



## gail1

i have been on the choccie as well im in a depressed mood today a dont care about the bs day i know its wrong


----------



## Steff

hmmm im wondering if the sip of a mocchiata or whatevewr it is called was a good idea


----------



## Freddie99

shiv said:


> the 100g bars of green & blacks are on sale for ?1 per bar in co-op at the moment. stock up



I did that. Ate the bloody lot in an hour and a half. I might test my blood soon...


----------



## shiv

TomH said:


> I did that. Ate the bloody lot in an hour and a half. I might test my blood soon...



which kinds did you get? we got maya gold, ginger and milk.


----------



## Freddie99

shiv said:


> which kinds did you get? we got maya gold, ginger and milk.



I got white, milk and dark. Bloody lovely. The endorphin high I'm on at the moment is something that is quite new to me!


----------



## SacredHeart

TomH said:


> I got white, milk and dark. Bloody lovely. The endorphin high I'm on at the moment is something that is quite new to me!



What, together?


----------



## Freddie99

SacredHeart said:


> What, together?



One bar after another. Much insulin. I had a blood of 6.4 a few minutes ago. I am seriously impressed.


----------



## SacredHeart

Ah. I was curious if there was a new 'wonderbar' combining all three.


----------



## Steff

am hun when you read this can you message me hun please


----------



## SacredHeart

You ok, Steff?


----------



## Freddie99

SacredHeart said:


> Ah. I was curious if there was a new 'wonderbar' combining all three.



Ah I doubt that if there was it would be any good. Call me a bluff old traditionalist but I like my chocolate flavours to be separate.

Tom


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> You ok, Steff?



can you just tell am to pm me thanks becki cause i gtg now

x


----------



## am64

have done steff x


----------



## SacredHeart

Will do. See you later  x


----------



## Steff

im bouncing off the walls at the minute just danced my way over to the neighbours front door and dropped off some iced buns then came home to do 31 situps hmmmmm i think this is me when im high


----------



## Steff

am im outta here for abit, some people on here ignore me and i despise that hun i cant hack it when i never treat people rubbish myself

pm me or email me hun xx

some have never given me the time of day in here hun so i aint to fussed x


----------



## shiv

stick around, steff!!

i am currently filling in applications for jobs with the NHS. omgggg they are so long! it's taken me like an hour to do one, and i have 6 or 7 to do!!


----------



## runner

Hi all - you have been busy!  Steff and Am, I still have two pots of paint under the side in my hall that I bought 3 yeas ago to decorate the hall!  there is still a patch of paint on the wall where I treid out the new colour!  Will find the time soon I hope, now you've both inspired me!

Glad the kitchen's sorted at last sacred - hope all goes well with the baking.

If it's any consolation shiv, it's taken me over a day to complete an aplication form before now - it's that how you meet the person specification bit.  good luck.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urgh i suppose i'd better apply for some jobs before friday or i'll be in trouble


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> am im outta here for abit, some people on here ignore me and i despise that hun i cant hack it when i never treat people rubbish myself
> 
> pm me or email me hun xx
> 
> some have never given me the time of day in here hun so i aint to fussed x



???????? i sent you pm x but steffy if you need a break you need a break hunny x


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> urgh i suppose i'd better apply for some jobs before friday or i'll be in trouble



is it at every JC you have to apply for a certain no of jobs? my OHs best friend is on jsa but apparently doesnt have to make applications, which seems to defeat the point for me??


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> is it at every JC you have to apply for a certain no of jobs? my OHs best friend is on jsa but apparently doesnt have to make applications, which seems to defeat the point for me??



you have to prove you are actively seeking work ....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> is it at every JC you have to apply for a certain no of jobs? my OHs best friend is on jsa but apparently doesnt have to make applications, which seems to defeat the point for me??



I have to fill this thing is which shows I've taken at least 6 steps towards getting work every 2 weeks. It's a pain in the bum


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I have to fill this thing is which shows I've taken at least 6 steps towards getting work every 2 weeks. It's a pain in the bum



when i signed on last time i was allowed to show i was actively looking for work as an architect ...very little around ..so they were ok about me just listing job alerts getting local papers etc without actually going through the whole filling out random applications ...are you signed on as an archeologist/graduate etc


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> when i signed on last time i was allowed to show i was actively looking for work as an architect ...very little around ..so they were ok about me just listing job alerts getting local papers etc without actually going through the whole filling out random applications ...are you signed on as an archeologist/graduate etc



yup, and I keep listing ive been applying only to be told I need to apply for "something more realistic"  so right now I'm applying for a job in a camera shop. Finishing tomorrow when I'm a bit more awake.


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> yup, and I keep listing ive been applying only to be told I need to apply for "something more realistic"  so right now I'm applying for a job in a camera shop. Finishing tomorrow when I'm a bit more awake.



good luck sam xxx


----------



## runner

Morning all, dullish day here.

Sam, like Am says, my son puts down papers and websites he's looked at on that form beause there isn't much around to apply for.


----------



## am64

morning all good start today son got up for school and dropped coffee all over his uniform .....ive given him a day off at home he's been brilliant getting into school and staying after for extra revision classes...one day off will do him good ... 2 more weeks and the exams start ....


----------



## runner

Good for him Am, (doing well, not spilling coffee!).  I wish him good luck, and I bet you'll be glad when it's all over


----------



## am64

runner said:


> Good for him Am, (doing well, not spilling coffee!).  I wish him good luck, and I bet you'll be glad when it's all over



to right ....hey daughter is going to norwich school of art .....they looked at her on line stuff and BINGO ! stp son off to Oxford for sociology, ploitics and economic  and son off to college to do music !!! YES NO MORE SCHOOL xx hehee


----------



## sofaraway

shiv said:


> stick around, steff!!
> 
> i am currently filling in applications for jobs with the NHS. omgggg they are so long! it's taken me like an hour to do one, and i have 6 or 7 to do!!



If it's through the NHS jobs site after the first application it will remember all your information. So you will only have to tweek the additional information box so it relates tot he specific job. What you looking to do?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

god so much to do today...applying for jobs, housework, town. STRESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Matts been at his first day at work for the past 15 minutes bless him. Its wierd him not being here


----------



## shiv

sofaraway said:


> If it's through the NHS jobs site after the first application it will remember all your information. So you will only have to tweek the additional information box so it relates tot he specific job. What you looking to do?



oh my god, you are a star. i had no idea. last time i applied for a job through the NHS site (which was a fair few years ago), i had to do it all seperately. thankyou!

edit: i'm looking mainly for health care assistant roles, being as i have no previous experience working in hospitals. my eventual aim is to be a PDSN! just got to do the nursing degree first lol.


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all x


----------



## shiv

morning becky! how is it up in york today?


----------



## SacredHeart

Grey and cloudy, unfortunately. Looking more and more like it's going to rain on Saturday. I don't want to do the party indoors  It'll mean I have to clean the flat....

Also I have NO idea how I'm going to get three cakestands, bunting, buckets and a teapot home on the back of a motorbike


----------



## runner

am64 said:


> to right ....hey daughter is going to norwich school of art .....they looked at her on line stuff and BINGO ! stp son off to Oxford for sociology, ploitics and economic  and son off to college to do music !!! YES NO MORE SCHOOL xx hehee



Brilliant!  Glad your daughter got her place - I'm sure she'll like Norwich.  One of my sons did a BTEC in commercial Music and my daughter's partner is now doing his MA in Music Technology.  One of my other sons has just set up his drum kit again - I'm surprised how much I missed the sound of his drumming!


----------



## smile4loubie

Hey  Everyone!
How are we all today?


----------



## SacredHeart

Not bad, Lou. Yourself? Also, check out the latest post on my blog - I'd love for you to be involved with this!


----------



## smile4loubie

SacredHeart said:


> Not bad, Lou. Yourself? Also, check out the latest post on my blog - I'd love for you to be involved with this!



I'm great ! I have a job interview on saturday! Woop Woop. It would be the PERFECT job if I got it, Its in the village where I live for a bakery/deli/cafe. So excited - I don't think I have EVER been excited about a job before. Okies will do xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Yey! That's great. I hope it goes really well for you


----------



## smile4loubie

What do I have to do SH? Just write a blog about friendship and email it or is it more complicated lol??


----------



## SacredHeart

Write a blog post about friendship (which you can interpret in whatever way you like, it's just a prompt ) and then email a link to that post.


----------



## smile4loubie

so I post it on my blog then email the link on that email address???


----------



## SacredHeart

Yep. You post it on your blog like you would any post, then follow the instructions I posted on my blog. Email the details over, and then on the 10th May, I'll host the carnival, which is a big round up of all the submissions, with links to the appropriate blogs and their posts


----------



## smile4loubie

coolio I shall do what I can hehe


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

OH I AM SO SO PLEASED 

right, housework. I've let this mornign run away with me


----------



## shiv

i want to revamp my blog, but i can't find any templates i like! i want to keep it simple, uncluttered and clean - so looking for something maybe either red, green or grey. i don't want anything flowery or typical (eg skyline at the top). i've been searching for what feels like hours now!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> i want to revamp my blog, but i can't find any templates i like! i want to keep it simple, uncluttered and clean - so looking for something maybe either red, green or grey. i don't want anything flowery or typical (eg skyline at the top). i've been searching for what feels like hours now!!



Shiv, i got mine from here http://www.blogbulk.com/search/label/XML Blogger Templates


----------



## smile4loubie

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> OH I AM SO SO PLEASED
> 
> right, housework. I've let this mornign run away with me



Pleased about what hun?


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Shiv, i got mine from here http://www.blogbulk.com/search/label/XML Blogger Templates



thanks! where do you find all these sites? i keep googling and googling but all the sites i get are rubbish!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

smile4loubie said:


> Pleased about what hun?



cant say publically, pming you


----------



## smile4loubie

Woop Woop SA!


----------



## smile4loubie

SH I sent you a message on FB x


----------



## smile4loubie

How do you change the theme on blogger??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

smile4loubie said:


> SH I sent you a message on FB x



didn't get it lou, got your pms though 

blogger themes: on your dashboard go to layout and then "choose new theme" - that will let you choose one of the default ones. If you want a pretty one it involves playing around with html and XML stuff


----------



## smile4loubie

That sucks !


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

smile4loubie said:


> That sucks !



if you go to the link I gave shiv earlier, you can download the themes. Once its downloaded go to "edit html" on the layout page and upload the file. http://www.blogbulk.com/search/label/XML Blogger Templates

There's also once called "delux templates" but i can't find the link for it atm

RIGHT! HOUSEWORK! I have to go out in a bit, so i need to get it done


----------



## SacredHeart

Lou - I read the first bit. I LOVE it. That's exactly what we're after


----------



## smile4loubie

Awesome =)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

cup of tea and then off to town.


----------



## SacredHeart

Whee! First submission for the Bureaux Carnival is in the inbox


----------



## shiv

SacredHeart said:


> Whee! First submission for the Bureaux Carnival is in the inbox



awesome! quick q - do you want us to post them to our blogs like, now? or shall we wait a few days?

i'm planning on writing mine tonight i think!


----------



## SacredHeart

Now is fine  I usually write posts I submit to carnivals a few days before the deadline, but whenever works for you! I just gave a slightly longer than normal submission period because of bank holiday this weekend!


----------



## smile4loubie

Yeah i got alot going on in may. I got my god daughters christening on sunday my birthday wednesday my party on the 8th lol so if I write a bit each day it should be done in time lol


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm glad you're writing for it though, Lou. Sounds like you've got a lot of fun stuff happening though!


----------



## smile4loubie

Yeah typical aint it! ohh and my job interview lol nothing happens for ages then it all happens at once =) x


----------



## SacredHeart

Like buses!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Fantastic stuff. I'll get mine written over the next couple of days.

SH we need to msn later about this, as its rather exciting.

Just spoke to matt and he is thorougly enjoying his first day


----------



## SacredHeart

Glad Matt's having fun! (I myself am totally unmotivated to do anything even vaguely resembling work - I even asked Andrew if he wanted help fixing the toilet in the rehearsal room. As a side note, I'm not sure why HE was doing that?!) 

Yes, MSN later if the laptop will switch on. Gah, I need to return it and get it tested but I don't want to be without it!


----------



## shiv

i wish we could swear on this forum. i am so enraged right now.

dave has had toothache for like, 2 weeks. he finally has an appointment this afternoon to see the emergency dentist. i am currently really unwell, i have some crazy cold/flu thing going on, i have been in bed for like 3 days (oh wait EXCEPT I'VE BEEN GETTING UP AT 7AM TO DO THE BREAKFAST SHIFT BECAUSE HE'S BEEN UP ALL NIGHT WITH TOOTHACHE) and i feel SO ROUGH. he was like, so are you coming to the dentist with me? i said, er no - i feel way too bad. he then threw a hissy fit, saying he didn't know how to get there or if there was parking. i accused him of being selfish and pointed out to him how ill i feel. and now apparently i'm patronising.

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> i wish we could swear on this forum. i am so enraged right now.
> 
> dave has had toothache for like, 2 weeks. he finally has an appointment this afternoon to see the emergency dentist. i am currently really unwell, i have some crazy cold/flu thing going on, i have been in bed for like 3 days (oh wait EXCEPT I'VE BEEN GETTING UP AT 7AM TO DO THE BREAKFAST SHIFT BECAUSE HE'S BEEN UP ALL NIGHT WITH TOOTHACHE) and i feel SO ROUGH. he was like, so are you coming to the dentist with me? i said, er no - i feel way too bad. he then threw a hissy fit, saying he didn't know how to get there or if there was parking. i accused him of being selfish and pointed out to him how ill i feel. and now apparently i'm patronising.
> 
> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



thats men for you 

urgh pre lunch 11.2  I had a 3.1 earlier and must have over treated. Oopsie.


----------



## smile4loubie

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> thats men for you



I agree!!! That's men for you!


----------



## shiv

smile4loubie said:


> I agree!!! That's men for you!



no but he was like...proper annoyed. as if in some way me being ill was an excuse not to come out. ffs, he can be so needy sometimes.


----------



## smile4loubie

SH SH!! I've finished my blog post!!! I got going and couldn't stop lol x


----------



## SacredHeart

Yey! Oh that's great


----------



## rachelha

smile4loubie said:


> SH SH!! I've finished my blog post!!! I got going and couldn't stop lol x



Just read it, beautiful post.  Your friends will be really moved by it.


----------



## Freddie99

Just got back from blundering around Eastbourne. Had to go into work to get blood taken to see if my Hepatitis B vaccine has worked. Arm still hurting. Bought myself a five metre ethernet cable so I can now use my laptop in bed as the halls are not wireless.

Tom


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey Tom


----------



## am64

hi all folks


----------



## Freddie99

SacredHeart said:


> Hey Tom



Hey Becky,

I bumped into one of my lecturers today. She's seen photos of my pump on Facebook and asked if I was interested in helping with the lectures we'll be getting on diabetes next year. I said yes! On slightly sadder note, I've once again been reminded that I am now fatherless by having to go to the school office at uni and ask for mitigating circumstances. I had to explain why I was asking for them and just told them what had happened to me. I've got to provide a copy of my father's death certificate and this is all really throwing me out of kilter.

Do you have MSN by the way? I could wing you my MSN if you wanted.

Tom


----------



## rachelha

Oh Tom - I remember having to do the same when my brother died when I was in first year at Uni.  I could not believe they would actually want the certificate.  It just seemed like another hurdle to battle over.

Keep strong


----------



## SacredHeart

TomH said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> I bumped into one of my lecturers today. She's seen photos of my pump on Facebook and asked if I was interested in helping with the lectures we'll be getting on diabetes next year. I said yes! On slightly sadder note, I've once again been reminded that I am now fatherless by having to go to the school office at uni and ask for mitigating circumstances. I had to explain why I was asking for them and just told them what had happened to me. I've got to provide a copy of my father's death certificate and this is all really throwing me out of kilter.
> 
> Do you have MSN by the way? I could wing you my MSN if you wanted.
> 
> Tom



That's brilliant about helping with lectures 

I think I've got your msn in my pms somewhere - must get round to writing you that guest post I promised.

*hugs* I can't believe that you have to provide a copy of the certificate. Seems rather heartless


----------



## shiv

TomH said:


> She's seen photos of my pump on Facebook and asked if I was interested in helping with the lectures we'll be getting on diabetes next year. I said yes!



oooh...dude. you'll be like, a teacher's assistant. cool!

sorry to hear about uni making life difficult.


----------



## smile4loubie

Ohhh good luck Tom!
Sorry to hear about the Uni making things difficult x


----------



## Freddie99

shiv said:


> oooh...dude. you'll be like, a teacher's assistant. cool!
> 
> sorry to hear about uni making life difficult.



Yup, that and my DSN knows that I'm happy to help out at the medical school part of the hospital I'm treated at which'll be even better! I will educate the sprog medics about diabetes!



SacredHeart said:


> That's brilliant about helping with lectures
> 
> I think I've got your msn in my pms somewhere - must get round to writing you that guest post I promised.
> 
> *hugs* I can't believe that you have to provide a copy of the certificate. Seems rather heartless



Cool, just get the guest post to me whenever you can. I am disappointed that I have to provide the death certificate. When I went to buy my ethernet cable this afternoon I walked past where my old man used to work and saw my Granddad going in to pick up his effects. Providing the certificate is just something I don't want to have to do. That said, I've already been given alot of things to do that I don't want to have to do as m old man should be doing them.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i am THIS close to deleting my facebook


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> i am THIS close to deleting my facebook



why sam ??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> why sam ??



because I'm fed up of it, I'm bored by it and more so I'm fed up of all these idiotic, childish groups "VOTE FOR X" "National Not Voting X Day".

ITS BORING


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> because I'm fed up of it, I'm bored by it and more so I'm fed up of all these idiotic, childish groups "VOTE FOR X" "National Not Voting X Day".
> 
> ITS BORING



oooppps that was me re national not voting x day ...sorry !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> oooppps that was me re national not voting x day ...sorry !!



I've had about 439724893274983274932 invites to the same bloody group  

I'm so fed up of being ganged up on because my vote for the election is being swayed differently to what they think.


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I've had about 439724893274983274932 invites to the same bloody group
> 
> I'm so fed up of being ganged up on because my vote for the election is being swayed differently to what they think.



you vote is your own sam ...i just like the pics of graffitti billboards ! i promise if i share anything else i will take you out the circle


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> you vote is your own sam ...i just like the pics of graffitti billboards ! i promise if i share anything else i will take you out the circle



no, its ok. Its just something I put on facebook earlier about seeing vandalised Tory billboards earlier - there were some awful things scrawled all over David Camerons face and it made me feel SICK. Next thing I know there's people commenting about how the tories are awful and how they will ruin the countr blah blah.

My vote is mine, I'm not being swayed by anyone. I don't care if the lib dems will scrap tuition fees, I don't care what labour are doing,and most of all I don't really care who other people are voting for, just so long as they don't start trying to sway MY vote 

It's a very sore subject with me I'm afraid


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> no, its ok. Its just something I put on facebook earlier about seeing vandalised Tory billboards earlier - there were some awful things scrawled all over David Camerons face and it made me feel SICK. Next thing I know there's people commenting about how the tories are awful and how they will ruin the countr blah blah.
> 
> My vote is mine, I'm not being swayed by anyone. I don't care if the lib dems will scrap tuition fees, I don't care what labour are doing,and most of all I don't really care who other people are voting for, just so long as they don't start trying to sway MY vote
> 
> It's a very sore subject with me I'm afraid



tis ok sam xxx i saw those and didnt like them i like the clever ones ....


----------



## SacredHeart

Sam - sent you a message on FB. Hope you're not too mad with me


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

my hypo brain can't work out what the carb count for my dinner is.....


----------



## SacredHeart

What are you having?


----------



## am64

hi becky can we chat DiDkA ...i still havent heard about meeting Joe ?


----------



## SacredHeart

Course we can. Will you still be online in a bit, because I'm about to head home from work?


----------



## am64

soz cooking at mo...yep after 8 ish i be back on line x

Sam you ok ?


----------



## falcon123

Just saw that Brighton Pavilion has a CURE - ?Citizens for Undead Rights and Equality?  - candidate. He obviously hates Zombies or would not want to CURE them.


----------



## Freddie99

Cracking on with the mitigating circumstances forms. This is bloody harrowing. I have to write a short statement explaining my circumstances and how I feel they have affected my studies. They would also like a death certificate. Bloody excellent. Just when I was feeling bad about having to do this all I need is this.

Tom


----------



## Tezzz

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> my hypo brain can't work out what the carb count for my dinner is.....



Watcha eatin Sam?


----------



## shiv

TomH said:


> Cracking on with the mitigating circumstances forms. This is bloody harrowing. I have to write a short statement explaining my circumstances and how I feel they have affected my studies. They would also like a death certificate. Bloody excellent. Just when I was feeling bad about having to do this all I need is this.
> 
> Tom



hugs. could you speak to someone in person to get it over and done with?


----------



## Freddie99

shiv said:


> hugs. could you speak to someone in person to get it over and done with?



My only option as I see it at the moment is to fill in the forms and give them what they want. I have to provide a death certificate and a statement. The statement should, and I quote "...provide sufficient details as to explain your circumstancesand how you feel they have impacted upon your studies." I also have to give a date when it all began and when it stopped affecting me. Like I can do that.

Tom


----------



## shiv

jeeeez, they don't want much do they?


----------



## Freddie99

shiv said:


> jeeeez, they don't want much do they?



Nothing much is it?  I suppose I had best get it done and dusted.

Tom


----------



## am64

how insenstive  Tom ....hug x


----------



## Freddie99

On the phone to Medtronic over some issues with my current box of infusion sets and I'm currently on hold. This is getting on my tits. I've a feeling they will be sending me out a new box of sets pretty damn sharpish. More detail to follow in pumping section and whenever I get of the bloody blower.

Tom


----------



## am64

large pint of toilet duck on the bar for whenever your ready Tom !


----------



## am64

....no one in again UMMMMM hellloooo


----------



## runner

HI, guess you've all gone to bed.  Looks like you've got a lot on your plate Tom - hope all gets sorted.


----------



## runner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> no, its ok. Its just something I put on facebook earlier about seeing vandalised Tory billboards earlier - there were some awful things scrawled all over David Camerons face and it made me feel SICK. Next thing I know there's people commenting about how the tories are awful and how they will ruin the countr blah blah.
> 
> My vote is mine, I'm not being swayed by anyone. I don't care if the lib dems will scrap tuition fees, I don't care what labour are doing,and most of all I don't really care who other people are voting for, just so long as they don't start trying to sway MY vote
> 
> It's a very sore subject with me I'm afraid



Hi,  haven't seen what you are talking about, and I do think tories will ruin the country, _but_ like you say, I think the most important thing is that you take the trouble to vote, even if it is for someone I don't like - and all respect for you for doing so!  My only exception would be the BNP - they shouldn't be legal.....


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Really fed up this morning. 

Off for a walk. Will see if I can get to Tunbridge Wells. 10-11 hours from Brighton I guess.

Ipod charged so here I go. Laters.


----------



## runner

Hi Tez,  sorry you're having a bad start to the today and I hope the walk helps - that's some walk!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

thats one hell of a walk tez!

I'm off to the place that shall not be named this morning...on my own too. Making sure I actually look like a decent human being as 95% of people in that room look like chavs. The place scares me silly.

I might pop up to KFC and ask really nicely if I can have my job back. I'd rather have a rubbish job with rubbish full time wages than no job at all


----------



## rossi_mac

Frrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Yay

Hop & skip why do I feel loopy?? I ain't on no drugs and haven't had a drink for about 12hrs?!

I think the sun and being in this office on my own send me a bit crazy some days!

Hope you all are doing alright, hopefully a bit better! 

Thinking about it I could be sky high I had a few sausage rolls earlier and forgot (again) to bolus!!

have a smile or laugh on me


----------



## rossi_mac

kust back from kfc! What a queue, and I am bloated, I wonder how many hundred grams of carbs that was!! Could do with a beer to wash it down barman!!


----------



## rachelha

rossi_mac said:


> kust back from kfc! What a queue, and I am bloated, I wonder how many hundred grams of carbs that was!! Could do with a beer to wash it down barman!!



http://www.kfc.co.uk/nutrition/

Here you go Rossi


----------



## rossi_mac

cheers Rach, it's shocking!! I also hope I'm supping on diet diet not full fat diet  We'll soon see!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

something EXCEPTIONALLY strong please. And bottomless would be good


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> something EXCEPTIONALLY strong please. And bottomless would be good



here you go sam ...passes large bottle of vodka and diet coke ...bad day ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> here you go sam ...passes large bottle of vodka and diet coke ...bad day ?



bad day and its probably only going to get worse. Lunchtime/midafternoon drinking it is then.


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> bad day and its probably only going to get worse. Lunchtime/midafternoon drinking it is then.



here have another bottle sam ..did you have to sign on ...i hated it so much trying to prove yourself when its so hopeless out there ...big huggy


----------



## Steff

Hope everyone has a nice bank hols, im signing off now till Monday 


cyaz


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> here have another bottle sam ..did you have to sign on ...i hated it so much trying to prove yourself when its so hopeless out there ...big huggy



yeah...nasty place it is too, being treated like scum and having to proove my worth. Not good.

I am currently sitting here with a vodka and cranberry and it is bloody lovely. Very rarely do I enjoy a drink nowadays so its a nice change!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

well im off to meet matt from work half cut, wish me luck

bg 16.7

but i dont care


----------



## rossi_mac

enjoy the voddy but keep an eye on those levels girl, it may be friday but you still gotta look after yourself!! 

A drink now that sounds good, everyone else who was here has gone but muggins is still here! Hey I only get in a 07:20 every day!! Hmm. Beer!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> enjoy the voddy but keep an eye on those levels girl, it may be friday but you still gotta look after yourself!!
> 
> A drink now that sounds good, everyone else who was here has gone but muggins is still here! Hey I only get in a 07:20 every day!! Hmm. Beer!



currrently sipping coffee, bout to put my shoes on. Have to make sure i'm relatively sober to meet the OH

bottle of vino in the fridge for later


----------



## am64

steffy have a lovely weekend email me if you want xxxx
ROSSI GO HOME 
SAM have a really lovely evening enjoy the vino xx
I will have a large one cos its friday !!


----------



## rossi_mac

Not that I'm promoting drinking but a box of wine is often pound for pound better value, make sure it is though before you buy, only problem is that it's too easy to drink too much and there is less choice of wine types!

enjoy!


----------



## rachelha

I am here too.

Busy day. I need to reply to some posts before I go home to my laptop with it broken space bar.


----------



## rossi_mac

Home, there might be some new architect drawings, so very tempting, but I need to be here till 5 at least! And wifey is meeeting me for some medicine before we go home!

How you doing AM all well, did I see one of your kids are going to Norwich? Great guns hope they're happy with that

Rach have a good weekend, much planned?? I hope lots of relaxing is in order!


----------



## smile4loubie

Im here too


----------



## rachelha

rossi_mac said:


> Rach have a good weekend, much planned?? I hope lots of relaxing is in order!



I think my OH is feeling a bit neglected as I have been getting home at abut 7:00, eating and going to bed about 9:30 so I am planning on spending some non-baby planning related time with him.  Possibly walk on a beach and pub lunch tomorrow .

He is not off on Monday so I can catch up on my sleep then.  

What about you?


----------



## rossi_mac

Sorry Loubie how's you? Was the walk good lots of pics taken I hope, or was that the other day??

Me I'll be chopping wood in the garden, with hopefully a bit of relaxing/drinking going on! Depends on weather really!


----------



## rachelha

We need to see some photos of this garden of yours - it sounds like you have done lots to it in the last few months.


----------



## rachelha

Lou - are you going to print the photos for your Gran?  That is such a lovely thing to do, I wonder if there will be much she still recognises?


----------



## rossi_mac

I have but you wouldn't believe it from a photo! you'd have to see before and after! Anyway the wood that I've been choping up lately is the old front windows, I haven't started the big pile yet!! I'm hoping neighbour puts fence up soon so I can start sorting out some plants and maybe more or at least one substantial tree, I fancy a hornbeam, but not sure!


----------



## am64

hi folks architects drawings rossi ....tutut should have used me !! hehehee
im off to take son to gig so in and out all night xx


----------



## rossi_mac

enjoy the gigs I'm hoping to be off in a bit for some medicine, feeling a bit sleepy now! Have a good weekend all catch you at somepoint!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## rachelha

Right, think I have caught up on all the threads on here I have been meaning to reply too, heading home now.  

I need to work out how to fix the lap top at home  

Have a good weekend every one


----------



## rachelha

Just noticed I have the last post on 10 of the threads - you can tell I have been doing some catching up.


----------



## smile4loubie

rossi_mac said:


> Sorry Loubie how's you? Was the walk good lots of pics taken I hope, or was that the other day??
> 
> Me I'll be chopping wood in the garden, with hopefully a bit of relaxing/drinking going on! Depends on weather really!



Doing it tomorrow it chucked it down as I started to get ready and I didnt think they would be as good a pictures as if I did it when it was sunny x


----------



## smile4loubie

rachelha said:


> Lou - are you going to print the photos for your Gran?  That is such a lovely thing to do, I wonder if there will be much she still recognises?



Going to put them onto a DVD with a song she likes as the background music so she can put it on when she can't go out =) Shes quite high tec =)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

korma and white wine. I may have been a little tipsy going to meet matt, but thankfully the coffee kicked in  three day weekend for him now


----------



## smile4loubie

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> korma and white wine. I may have been a little tipsy going to meet matt, but thankfully the coffee kicked in  three day weekend for him now



Thank Sounds goooood!   I got steak and minted potatoes with mushroom & pepper salsa =) & red wine to go with lol


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon all,

I'm feeling a little rough so I've been asleep all afternoon and went shopping. Fortunately the Green and Blacks chocolate was still on offer. A pound a bar. I spent a fiver. Why when I feel ill do I turn to eating crap. This perplexes me. 

Tom


----------



## SacredHeart

Evening all. Baking up a storm over here.

Cookies and brownies are done. Scones are out of the oven and tray one of the shortbread is in. 

This could be a long evening!


----------



## rachelha

Bec - wow  I bet your house smells gorgeous.

Web have just ordered Japanese takeaway


----------



## SacredHeart

Ooooh, I love japanese.

Yeah, it's smelling pretty good 

Still have to clean and decorate the flat. Need to go out tomorrow to buy diet coke and some flowers


----------



## Freddie99

Mmmm just eaten two doughnuts. Carbs... *drools*

This episode of carb abuse is making me feel better. I feel less guilty now too so all is well...

Hope you ladies are well.

Tom


----------



## SacredHeart

Not too bad Tom. Ooooh, I've not had a doughnut in.....*dies laughing* actually almost a year.


----------



## Freddie99

When you've had the D as long as me you start to break the rules... Actually, the rule book went out of the window when I went to university! If you know the carbs and you carb count all is well. This I think is the abuse of the pump stage that I'm going through! Time for a bar of chocolate...

Tom


----------



## Freddie99

First post pump start blog post done. Here's the link:

http://diabetesdramasetal.blogspot.com/


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

really really bored...


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Ooooh, I love japanese.
> 
> Yeah, it's smelling pretty good
> 
> Still have to clean and decorate the flat. Need to go out tomorrow to buy diet coke and some flowers



Had to cancel the Japanese. I phoned them 30minsafter it should have arrived and they had not started cooking it. 

Not impressed,had to resort to pasta&pesto.

Icould do with one of your recently out of the oven brownies now.


----------



## Freddie99

I feel horrible. See post on General Message board for further details...

Tom


----------



## rossi_mac

Well I left work before six and have made it home so that's good!!!

Hope you're all well


----------



## am64

what a night you have all had !


----------



## shiv

morning all - anyone here?


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Shiv.


----------



## rossi_mac

morning crew, 

Hope there's no W today Tez, and you can whack up the juke box or go for a nice walk!

I'm off to do a few chores in the garden catch you'll later


Rossi


----------



## smile4loubie

Morning Ross, hows you today? x


----------



## smile4loubie

shiv said:


> morning all - anyone here?





brightontez said:


> Morning Shiv.



Morning Tez , Morning Shiv - hope you had a good birthday Shiv x


----------



## rachelha

smile4loubie said:


> Morning Tez , Morning Shiv - hope you had a good birthday Shiv x


How was the zoo?


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all....I appear to have overslept and woken up with a killer headache.

Now having a dilema. It absolutely threw it down yesterday, and I've set everything up to have the party inside. (Except for the things I still need to do). However forecast is now dry till 5pm, when I should be packing up, since I'd put 1-4 on the invites....


----------



## am64

hi all well they said it was going to pour down here and its LOVELY !!


----------



## Freddie99

My dealer here in Brighton has made a welcome mistake. I went to pick up the owings of my script from yesterday. Yesterday I got a ten mililitre bottle of insulin but not the test strips as someone else had cleared them out! Today I got the test strips and a bottle of insulin. What luck!

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I've been BR taxed on my holiday pay from archaeology 

do I have to tell the JC about getting the holiday pay btw?


----------



## shiv

evening all...how was everyone's day?

rachel - zoo was fab thanks!


----------



## SacredHeart

Afternoon Shiv!

Absolutely threw it down, so we did the party inside. Everyone's gone home now and I've got piles of washing up!


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon all,

I'm still feeling rough and haven't really left my room today. Managed to get out of bed.

Tom


----------



## shiv

becky - i take it the party was still a success? 

tom - phone your flatmates and get them to bring you stuff


----------



## Freddie99

I'm tempted to phone them! I am getting cravings for cheese on toast right now...

Tom


----------



## shiv

TomH said:


> I'm tempted to phone them! I am getting cravings for cheese on toast right now...
> 
> Tom



do it! put on your best pleading voice and emotionally blackmail them...


----------



## SacredHeart

shiv said:


> becky - i take it the party was still a success?
> 
> tom - phone your flatmates and get them to bring you stuff



Well there's not much food left, so I'd say yes!


----------



## shiv

SacredHeart said:


> Well there's not much food left, so I'd say yes!



can you post me the remainders. i am definitely in need of some good food!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

lost the case for my USB  New one coming (ZEBRA STRIPE!) but who knows how long that'll take  Had to take my spare contour out with me.

Two hypo's out

Spoke to KFC, they all want me back and I have to go talk to the manager on wednesday as she was busy. 

I might try on tuesday, mainly as thats when I have to phone the evil place anyway. I'd rather kill all the birds with one stone and completely stop the claim there and then 

Now I'm having coffee then I'm cleaning the kitchen, then doing some baking


----------



## Freddie99

shiv said:


> do it! put on your best pleading voice and emotionally blackmail them...



Too late. Already done and eaten my cheese on toast. Thirty five grammes of carbohydrate. Let's see if this modest meal will send me up to 20.1 like last night did... I have a temp basal on of 140%. Let battle commence.

Tom


----------



## shiv

TomH said:


> Too late. Already done and eaten my cheese on toast. Thirty five grammes of carbohydrate. Let's see if this modest meal will send me up to 20.1 like last night did... I have a temp basal on of 140%. Let battle commence.
> 
> Tom



fingers crossed eh


----------



## Freddie99

shiv said:


> fingers crossed eh



Too right they are. The good thing is that my stomach is feeling a little bit better now I've got something in it. A little shivery though...


----------



## shiv

TomH said:


> Too right they are. The good thing is that my stomach is feeling a little bit better now I've got something in it. A little shivery though...



 drinks lots and take some paracetomol if it gets too bad.


----------



## Freddie99

shiv said:


> drinks lots and take some paracetomol if it gets too bad.



Drugged up on 400mg of Ibuprofen and I'm tucked up in bed with a pint of water next to me. Watching Top Gear on BBC Iplayer...


----------



## smile4loubie

mmm just had dinner - needed to treat myself after the afternoon ive had so went for salmon sweet potato and asparagus! twas yummy!


----------



## am64

nice one lou love aspargus ...tandoori hadock here !


----------



## smile4loubie

am64 said:


> nice one lou love aspargus ...tandoori hadock here !



sounds good to me!


----------



## am64

when do you hear about job ?


----------



## Freddie99

Feeling better now I've sunk the Ibuprofen and I'm tucked up in my bed all warm and comfortable. Stomach still a little bit off...

Tom


----------



## smile4loubie

am64 said:


> when do you hear about job ?



couple of weeks I think.


----------



## shiv

TomH said:


> Feeling better now I've sunk the Ibuprofen and I'm tucked up in my bed all warm and comfortable. Stomach still a little bit off...
> 
> Tom



glad you're feeling a bit better.


----------



## Freddie99

shiv said:


> glad you're feeling a bit better.



It's good to be feeling a little better. I spent the afternoon up to my elbows in a printer to try and get rid of all the ink out of it due to a dodgy cartridge leaking all over it.

Tom


----------



## shiv

TomH said:


> It's good to be feeling a little better. I spent the afternoon up to my elbows in a printer to try and get rid of all the ink out of it due to a dodgy cartridge leaking all over it.
> 
> Tom



sounds like fun 

i had my mum's family round this afternoon; i thought it would just be my grandparents, but my aunt&uncle&cousins too, which was nice. it made things a bit difficult though.


----------



## SacredHeart

Washing up is now all done...yey 

Much better day than this time last year, that's all I can say!


----------



## Freddie99

shiv said:


> sounds like fun
> 
> i had my mum's family round this afternoon; i thought it would just be my grandparents, but my aunt&uncle&cousins too, which was nice. it made things a bit difficult though.



Aww, I hope all went well. Family can be hell at times.


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> Washing up is now all done...yey
> 
> Much better day than this time last year, that's all I can say!



Glad it went well Becky


----------



## SacredHeart

Thanks Northe! Few bits and bobs left over, especially shortbread, but I did make loads of that, to be fair.


----------



## smile4loubie

Well I went for my walk around where I live. I'll be posting where them onto my blog later if anyone wants a gander.


----------



## Northerner

smile4loubie said:


> Well I went for my walk around where I live. I'll be posting where them onto my blog later if anyone wants a gander.



Will look forward to seeing it!  This is a slideshow of where I go for my run:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/08/blog-post_26.html


----------



## smile4loubie

Grrrr its taking aaages to upload!!!


----------



## SacredHeart

Don't worry, that's pretty standard


----------



## am64

hey folks !! thought id better get on the virtual drinks in here as the real pear cider has all gone ....


----------



## smile4loubie

I'm still waiting!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone...Happy Bank holiday Its pouring with rain here in Bristol and I've had to turn the heating on this morning 

Hope you all have a great holiday break
John.


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all. 

Grumpy is finally awake. My attack of cheese on toast craving brought about a session of cheese on toast fabricating at midnight. Despite three units I was fifteen when I woke up at half six. Promptly corrected and went back to sleep until now...

Hope all is well,

Tom


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Bloody raining here. 

Guess who was going to erect a Sky dish but will stay in instead?

Bang goes a nice little earner....


----------



## Freddie99

Urgh, still ill. Putting in more insulin than I need and I've got a 150% basal on. Hopefully it won't cause too much of a rise. 

Tom


----------



## Tezzz

TomH said:


> Urgh, still ill. Putting in more insulin than I need and I've got a 150% basal on. Hopefully it won't cause too much of a rise.
> 
> Tom



Have you tried walking up Southover Street and back..?  

That should bring your numbers down... 

There are plenty of pubs at the top so the walk wouldn't be wasted...

Still raining so perhaps not such a good idea after all...


----------



## Freddie99

Sadly the walks would be wasted if I went to the pub. I've just upped the temporary basal to 200% for two hours.

Tom


----------



## Sugarbum

Morning all, its tipping down here, how miserable!

Hope you all have a goodin' x


----------



## Freddie99

Hey Lou,

I'm not too bad. A little flummoxed by rises in BG despite the amounts of insulin I've been taking. Damn illness... It's tipping it down here. I'm off home for the rest of the weekend this afternoon. Hopefully the weather will have cleared up a little by then.

Tom


----------



## Tezzz

Get better soon Tom.


----------



## Freddie99

See you folks for a couple of days. I'm going home to do some shift and carry. Got to keep an eye on the family a week after the cremation too. 

Will catch you soon.

Tom


----------



## smile4loubie

Hope you feel better soon, Im off for some cheese on toast (someones got me in the mood for it! *cough**cough* Tom) =) x


----------



## am64

morning all yuk its not nice here either ....


----------



## shiv

wow.

on friday, david proposed to me. i said yes in the restaurant, but later told him i wasn't sure - i had actually been thinking about ending our relationship, as it was getting far too serious for me.

so i broke it to him last night that i didn't want to be together, and it resulted it in 4 hours of talking and crying, with him eventually driving back to gloucester (we were in birmingham yesterday to see my family).

i got back to glos at 7am (left brum at 5.30!) and we talked, a lot. to begin with, i stuck firm and said i wanted to seperate - then we both calmed down a lot, and began to talk about WHY i didn't want to be in this relationship. 

so we've agreed that we're going to go back to our parents for a few weeks (6 or 8ish) - we had already decided to leave the community - and just give each other some space. we had an amazing talk this afternoon, and i really think that if having this break works, we could actually be stronger than ever.

i told him the truth - that i had fallen out of love with him, partly due to his behaviour on different occasions. so we've decided to take it slow - have this decent break, then basically start over - go on some dates to begin with. if we're both happy to carry on, then we'll basically go back to basics - go on some dates, live apart, etc. but we have agreed that if i am still not happy, we will accept that we have tried to make the relationship work.

he spent ?500 on the engagement ring, out of the funds he was saving for a piano. we've mutually agreed he'll get a refund on it, which sounds terrible, but it's the best thing - that money was for his piano, and we're definitely NOT in any position to be thinking about weddings. heck, we're just thinking about starting dating again.


----------



## HelenP

Whoa, that all sounds a bit heavy, SHiv, but I think you've agreed upon the best solution, and both acted very maturely about it.

Whatever the eventual outcome, I hope you'll be very happy in the future.

xx


----------



## HelenP

Hope you feel better soon Tom and don't find the weekend to taxing.

Hasn't stopped raining here ALL day !! 

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> wow.
> 
> on friday, david proposed to me. i said yes in the restaurant, but later told him i wasn't sure - i had actually been thinking about ending our relationship, as it was getting far too serious for me.
> 
> so i broke it to him last night that i didn't want to be together, and it resulted it in 4 hours of talking and crying, with him eventually driving back to gloucester (we were in birmingham yesterday to see my family).
> 
> i got back to glos at 7am (left brum at 5.30!) and we talked, a lot. to begin with, i stuck firm and said i wanted to seperate - then we both calmed down a lot, and began to talk about WHY i didn't want to be in this relationship.
> 
> so we've agreed that we're going to go back to our parents for a few weeks (6 or 8ish) - we had already decided to leave the community - and just give each other some space. we had an amazing talk this afternoon, and i really think that if having this break works, we could actually be stronger than ever.
> 
> i told him the truth - that i had fallen out of love with him, partly due to his behaviour on different occasions. so we've decided to take it slow - have this decent break, then basically start over - go on some dates to begin with. if we're both happy to carry on, then we'll basically go back to basics - go on some dates, live apart, etc. but we have agreed that if i am still not happy, we will accept that we have tried to make the relationship work.
> 
> he spent ?500 on the engagement ring, out of the funds he was saving for a piano. we've mutually agreed he'll get a refund on it, which sounds terrible, but it's the best thing - that money was for his piano, and we're definitely NOT in any position to be thinking about weddings. heck, we're just thinking about starting dating again.



oh huuun. you know where i am if you need a chat ok, just pick up the phone *hug*


----------



## am64

Steff open up your pm !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> Steff open up your pm !!



Sorry am i closed it when i should of opned it


----------



## am64

HelenP said:


> Whoa, that all sounds a bit heavy, SHiv, but I think you've agreed upon the best solution, and both acted very maturely about it.
> 
> Whatever the eventual outcome, I hope you'll be very happy in the future.
> 
> xx



i agree xxx good luck shiv x


----------



## smile4loubie

I also agree, Hope your ok hun & if you ever wanna chat bout anything you know where I am x


----------



## shiv

thanks all - i do feel quite positive about taking a break, and then trying again. as i said, we are both clear that if it does not work then, we will accept that we have given it a try. i don't know - this might be what we need.

in other news, i have just eaten 2 things out of my graze box and 2 packets of crisps...oops.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Trying to make shortbread biscuits. I think I have failed at the first hurdle. My dough is far too sticky D: Its gone in the oven anyway and we shall see what the outcome is...


----------



## am64

i am sure they'll get eaten sam xx


----------



## Steff

Well hello crew nice to be back on ship hope everyones ok 

catch you soon Tom hun xxhugsxx

Shiv sorry to hear about your news, as helen said sounds like you have both made the right choice for now


lou hi x sam hi i just buy shop bought when it comes to shortbread mine never turns out good lol xx

hi am hun hows family?  xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> i am sure they'll get eaten sam xx



looks like vomit in the oven


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> looks like vomit in the oven



lovely just what i wanted to hear!


----------



## rossi_mac

at least it'll be warm vomit looking, there's only one thing worse, cold vomit!

Evening all!


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> at least it'll be warm vomit looking, there's only one thing worse, cold vomit!
> 
> Evening all!



ummmm happy sunday rossi


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

It's starting to look like shortbread  I forgot to stab it with a fork though D:


----------



## Steff

hi rossi x


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> It's starting to look like shortbread  I forgot to stab it with a fork though D:



poor abused shortbread  looks like vomit and now needs stabbing 

hi steff good to see ya back hun xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> poor abused shortbread  looks like vomit and now needs stabbing
> 
> hi steff good to see ya back hun xx



thx hun , had my first square meal since thursday night nice.x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> thx hun , had my first square meal since thursday night nice.x



good one hun ...big hugs to you and your lovely family xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff2010 said:


> thx hun , had my first square meal since thursday night nice.x



Talking of square meals, we had some waffles the other night, mmm great 

Hi all, Steff, AM, Sam, Lou, Shiv no idea who's around, been a bit hi & low (sugar wise) today so feel a little crazy, think I might need some drugs to calm me down! And I slept for 12 hours last night!!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Talking of square meals, we had some waffles the other night, mmm great
> 
> Hi all, Steff AM Sam Lou, no idea who's around, been a bit hi & low (sugar wise) today so feel a little crazy, think I might need some drugs to calm me down! And I slept for 12 hours last night!!



wow 12 hours i can only dream of that amount lol, been abit crazy myself earlier i had the shakes for about 10 mins but my level was 6.4


----------



## am64

good levels steffy xx 
waffles we had them in wales for brekfast yummmy ...you can do them in the toaster aswell ...


----------



## rossi_mac

gonna try and help with the food, or at least open wine catch you lot laters


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> gonna try and help with the food, or at least open wine catch you lot laters



me aswell catch y'all soon x


----------



## Steff

catch everyone later x


----------



## shiv

so, dave just left. he's going to stay at his mum's for the night, then tomorrow he is going to start renting a room from a friend. thankfully as it is a friend, she'll let him hold off on actually paying the rent for a couple of weeks whilst he finds a job. 

i know this is the right thing, but my god it hurts.


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> so, dave just left. he's going to stay at his mum's for the night, then tomorrow he is going to start renting a room from a friend. thankfully as it is a friend, she'll let him hold off on actually paying the rent for a couple of weeks whilst he finds a job.
> 
> i know this is the right thing, but my god it hurts.



XXhugs shiv anything to do with matters of the heart is the worse kind of hurt in my opinion but just think this break will make you both realise what it is you actually want .


----------



## rossi_mac

shiv said:


> so, dave just left. he's going to stay at his mum's for the night, then tomorrow he is going to start renting a room from a friend. thankfully as it is a friend, she'll let him hold off on actually paying the rent for a couple of weeks whilst he finds a job.
> 
> i know this is the right thing, but my god it hurts.



Hope everything turns out alright Shiv.


----------



## shiv

thanks. i could do with a couple of stiff drinks please.


----------



## rossi_mac

shiv said:


> thanks. i could do with a couple of stiff drinks please.



Then you is in the right place me girl, what's your poison?? Gin, Voddy...
I'm on some vino blanco right now, may get some green bottles out later!!

PS Still thinking about the 5 serious 5 fun things to say in that thread, not sure I have 5 serious things in my life!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Then you is in the right place me girl, what's your poison?? Gin, Voddy...
> I'm on some vino blanco right now, may get some green bottles out later!!
> 
> PS Still thinking about the 5 serious 5 fun things to say in that thread, not sure I have 5 serious things in my life!



Rossi I had the same issue with the fun bit lol.Had to rack my brains for some considerable time on that one.


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all,

I'm tired, fed up and thinking far too much for my own good. Illness doesn't help. I've managed to keep things in half decent order today with the bloods given that I'm ill but still I've got alot of other stuff preying on my mind. I won't be on again this evening as I'm with the family but I will be back on Tuesday or something like that.

Tom


----------



## shiv

take care tom


----------



## shiv

i know this is so stupid but i need to get it out. he said the most amazing things to me - about how much he loves me, and always will, and what an amazing person i am, and how he is sorry that he couldn't be the one to make me happy. guys i haven't cried this much ever. i'm so sad. and i wish it didn't hurt him, my god i wish i had never hurt him.


----------



## rawtalent

Shiv,
I'm a different generation to you but i think i know what you and your other half are going through. My divorce is not yet finalised but to be sure, it will be in the next couple of months and after 24 years of marriage i've shed more tears than i knew i had inside.
I really don't 'believe' in divorce and would never have walked down the isle if i had known i'd be in this position now. I'm bitter, angry, sad all at the same time.
But common sense is also telling me not to be so. Life doesn't always work out the way we plan and i have 2 choices; stay upset or be positive and get on with my new opportunities.

Sorry to rant on about my problems; i just thought you and your other half could do with knowing that it'll all work out the way things were supposed to. You both sound like very sensible and caring people.


----------



## shiv

i think a big part of why i'm feeling so sad is that i'm stuck in gloucester, with no friends or family down here. i literally have no-one to talk to face to face. i'll get home next week hopefully.

i have every faith that things will work out how they are supposed to - but i worry at the moment that we have different ideas of what 'supposed to' is. 

thanks for sharing


----------



## smile4loubie

Hello Everyone 

Anyone in tonight? xx


----------



## Steff

smile4loubie said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Anyone in tonight? xx



evening lou xx


----------



## smile4loubie

Hey Steff, how are you today?


----------



## Steff

smile4loubie said:


> Hey Steff, how are you today?



me im better ty hun x, how are you?


----------



## xxlou_lxx

How is everyone? 
I have a question.... I have been noticing lately that im getting low symptoms b4 my bm actually drops, ie my bm was on 5.1 and i must of been dropping because I was in an unconcious hypo less than 3o mins later...... lol do you reckon you can feel it dropping? 
Next time i feel like that ill just take something i think, it was a bit decieving and could of been dangerous wat with the baby here


----------



## smile4loubie

I'm good! I offically became a god mum today =D!!


----------



## Steff

smile4loubie said:


> I'm good! I offically became a god mum today =D!!



awwww thats sooo sweet xx

you still having blogger issues i see


----------



## smile4loubie

xxlou_lxx said:


> How is everyone?
> I have a question.... I have been noticing lately that im getting low symptoms b4 my bm actually drops, ie my bm was on 5.1 and i must of been dropping because I was in an unconcious hypo less than 3o mins later...... lol do you reckon you can feel it dropping?
> Next time i feel like that ill just take something i think, it was a bit decieving and could of been dangerous wat with the baby here



I've been having these too!!!!! I do eat something if i feel im going low & im around 5 just in case x


----------



## Steff

xxlou_lxx said:


> How is everyone?
> I have a question.... I have been noticing lately that im getting low symptoms b4 my bm actually drops, ie my bm was on 5.1 and i must of been dropping because I was in an unconcious hypo less than 3o mins later...... lol do you reckon you can feel it dropping?
> Next time i feel like that ill just take something i think, it was a bit decieving and could of been dangerous wat with the baby here




hey lou i think you should post this in the general messageboard hun x


----------



## smile4loubie

Steff2010 said:


> awwww thats sooo sweet xx
> 
> you still having blogger issues i see



Yeah still have issues..... and not just with blogger  lol x


----------



## xxlou_lxx

was just a quick question really lol xx


----------



## Steff

xxlou_lxx said:


> was just a quick question really lol xx



sorry hun didnt mean to sound rude, just that it might get looked at more if it is a thread on its tod. x


----------



## am64

hi folks  just to change the subject a bit ...having a bit of a laugh here cos we got a problem with an over the top 'Dunnock' in our garden ...small brown birdie ...who is sooo protective of his female that hes beeing extremely aggressive to his reflexion in the window!! my hubby was saying well they have just the weridess sex life of all birds

http://sheffieldwildlife.blogspot.com/2007/03/why-youve-got-to-love-dunnocks.html

heheeee x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi folks  just to change the subject a bit ...having a bit of a laugh here cos we got a problem with an over the top 'Dunnock' in our garden ...small brown birdie ...who is sooo protective of his female that hes beeing extremely aggressive to his reflexion in the window!! my hubby was saying well they have just the weridess sex life of all birds
> 
> http://sheffieldwildlife.blogspot.com/2007/03/why-youve-got-to-love-dunnocks.html
> 
> heheeee x



wow never seen one of those before,beats whats on the tele at the minute hun, abit of alternative entertainment hehe x


----------



## am64

xxlou_lxx said:


> was just a quick question really lol xx



i think its hypo aware ...if you post on general you'll get more response cos not all frequent the pub...in the mean time what drink you be having xxx


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Steff2010 said:


> sorry hun didnt mean to sound rude, just that it might get looked at more if it is a thread on its tod. x



Lol your never rude steff  

and whats wrong with wats on tele? Dont you watch desperate housewives? I usually get a laff from that  well except the one a couple weeks ago which was sad then followed by the John Lewis advert (I was bubbling that week) lol


----------



## Steff

xxlou_lxx said:


> Lol your never rude steff
> 
> and whats wrong with wats on tele? Dont you watch desperate housewives? I usually get a laff from that  well except the one a couple weeks ago which was sad then followed by the John Lewis advert (I was bubbling that week) lol



nah not into all that stuff hun it is dire sat here with my local radio station on


----------



## xxlou_lxx

am64 said:


> i think its hypo aware ...if you post on general you'll get more response cos not all frequent the pub...in the mean time what drink you be having xxx



Oh, thanks  Ill have a baileys lol


----------



## shiv

lou - meters aren't 100% accurate (they can be up to 20% inaccurate either way) so if you're 5.1, there's the potential you're actually 4.6. or you could be dropping, and you just picked up a 5.1 reading, if that makes sense?


----------



## Steff

Good grief just looked outside it is pelting down,luckily the dog has done all her playing in the garden and missed it by 2 secs lol


----------



## am64

xxlou_lxx said:


> Oh, thanks  Ill have a baileys lol



glass or bottle ??

steff the things you learn on the internet nice to have ya back hun xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx

shiv said:


> lou - meters aren't 100% accurate (they can be up to 20% inaccurate either way) so if you're 5.1, there's the potential you're actually 4.6. or you could be dropping, and you just picked up a 5.1 reading, if that makes sense?



Yeah it does  I should of went with my first instinct, just been all over the shop as I had such tight control thru pregnancy and now running it a little higher ie 6-7 now, I guess its just my awareness coming back  It feels so weird though!! lol 
My hba1c was 4.1 in pregnancy so I used to walk around completely normal if i was on 1.8 or something


----------



## xxlou_lxx

am64 said:


> glass or bottle ??
> 
> steff the things you learn on the internet nice to have ya back hun xx



Id love the bottle but thats just greed......


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> glass or bottle ??
> 
> steff the things you learn on the internet nice to have ya back hun xx



how do you mean hun things u learn on the internet ??


----------



## am64

xxlou_lxx said:


> Id love the bottle but thats just greed......



its all virtual here !!!


----------



## Steff

sowwi am im with you now you meant the bird thing lol xx

lovely to be bacl


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> sowwi am im with you now you meant the bird thing lol xx
> 
> lovely to be bacl



cool hunny im off now for a bit i have a whole days worth of washing up i dont want to do !!!!  
have fun folks xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> cool hunny im off now for a bit i have a whole days worth of washing up i dont want to do !!!!
> have fun folks xxx



gutted hun ! catch you in abit x


----------



## smile4loubie

Anyone else just get annoyed for no reason, even after having a really good day?


----------



## xxlou_lxx

am64 said:


> cool hunny im off now for a bit i have a whole days worth of washing up i dont want to do !!!!
> have fun folks xxx



enjoy your dishes, my other half does mine  

Do you reckon this is true guys.... I read in a mag that if you eat an egg everyday, it helps protect against macular degeneration..... Think I might try it lol


----------



## Steff

xxlou_lxx said:


> enjoy your dishes, my other half does mine
> 
> Do you reckon this is true guys.... I read in a mag that if you eat an egg everyday, it helps protect against macular degeneration..... Think I might try it lol



dont even know what that even means but i have 3 eggs a week if thats any good lol


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Steff2010 said:


> dont even know what that even means but i have 3 eggs a week if thats any good lol



Lol Its something to do with retinopathy.... I guess any eggs will do, I always thought they were bad for ya  haha


----------



## Steff

xxlou_lxx said:


> Lol Its something to do with retinopathy.... I guess any eggs will do, I always thought they were bad for ya  haha



Yeah me to until i went on my x-pert course the lady told me 2-3 a week so i usually have them boiled.


----------



## am64

i had curryed eggs last night ...yummy x and no i havent done the washing up ..what are BH for !


----------



## smile4loubie

they are bad for high cholesterol but good other that than x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i had curryed eggs last night ...yummy x and no i havent done the washing up ..what are BH for !



PFFT if OH was told to do the dishes he would be baffled as to what washing up liquid iis used for


----------



## am64

yep but he cooked ...he often does xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep but he cooked ...he often does xx



thats so sweet last time he cooked me anything was a corned beef hash in 05


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> thats so sweet last time he cooked me anything was a corned beef hash in 05



not true steff you told us he cooked steak not that long back !!! naaa im well lucky hey did you see that squide lived in the centre of the universe at one time aswell ??


----------



## shiv

am64 said:


> i had curryed eggs last night



when we went out to eat the other night i had pickled grapes. it sounds gross, but it was just like sherbert or something! so tasty! it was a posh restaurant so they were just there as a garnish which was a shame, i could've eaten loads of them!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> not true steff you told us he cooked steak not that long back !!! naaa im well lucky hey did you see that squide lived in the centre of the universe at one time aswell ??



no i didnt hun 

god yes your right eeee he sees this he will go mad , having  a go when really he has cooked me 2 meals in 10 yr lol.x


----------



## smile4loubie

I think i might head to bed. Feeling very strange tonight. Quite angry even though I've had an amazing day  And just want to cry.


----------



## rossi_mac

Hope you feel better soon Loubie,

EGGS are great more for me if you're telling me it'll sort me I's oot!!

I'm also a serial washer-uper-er!?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'VE JUST COMPLETED FINAL FANTASY 13



and i cried at the ending. SO SAD! Now, as game play can continue I can go and take down those marks!


----------



## Steff

Despite the fact kiddies are off tomoro im still hitting the hay 


Nights all xx


----------



## shiv

i can't cope with this. it sounds so stupid but at first he changed his facebook status to just 'in a relationship'. now it's 'single'. wtf? what happened to what we talked about? i'm hoping it's just a reaction to the situation and not an indication that he's giving up.


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> i can't cope with this. it sounds so stupid but at first he changed his facebook status to just 'in a relationship'. now it's 'single'. wtf? what happened to what we talked about? i'm hoping it's just a reaction to the situation and not an indication that he's giving up.



I'm sure it's just a 'heat of the moment' thing Shiv. Be strong, things will hurt for some time.


----------



## shiv

northe - thankgoodness you were right - he said he did it in the heat of the moment last night and to ignore it.

arghhhh emotions all ove the place!!!!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all, another dull morning but at least the rain had eased off xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

*Thriller* by MJ is on the jukebox...


----------



## shiv

morning all

found out someone has been stealing money from the guy who works for me - bear in mind i live in a little community where everyone is just...not like that. we think we know who it is, but noone can prove anything. thankfully the community are going to replace the money stolen from him (don't ask, but he was paid ?170 this month - ?155 went missing and he only got the money yesterday!). i feel so bad for him - he's the nicest guy ever. he said also that money has gone missing from his wallet before. ugh!


----------



## Steff

blimey that is terrible that person has no morals nor consiouns(sp?)


----------



## shiv

if it is who we think it is, then i know she's a bit of a funny piece of work. it wouldn't surprise me, to be honest - which is a terrible thing to say. but i mean stealing it the day after he got it? in theory he now doesn't have ANY money for this month - like i say they are replacing it but it's not really the point.


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> if it is who we think it is, then i know she's a bit of a funny piece of work. it wouldn't surprise me, to be honest - which is a terrible thing to say. but i mean stealing it the day after he got it? in theory he now doesn't have ANY money for this month - like i say they are replacing it but it's not really the point.



yea it aint the point, like you say far from marching into her place and looking through her property theres not alot can be done, the poor guy must be awful knowing theres a theif amongst you.


----------



## am64

morning folks x whoooo shiv big hug s you dealing with alot at the moment stay strong !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> morning folks x whoooo shiv big hug s you dealing with alot at the moment stay strong !



morning am by eck it is windy here today bloody shop at tesco was a trail on its own lol xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> morning am by eck it is windy here today bloody shop at tesco was a trail on its own lol xx



 ive just got up


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ive just got up



woooooo i always go to bed at night when son has day off next day and say you will have a lie in steff you will lol, and guess what i was up at usual time of 7.15 lol.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> woooooo i always go to bed at night when son has day off next day and say you will have a lie in steff you will lol, and guess what i was up at usual time of 7.15 lol.



i have a favourite hobby ...going back to bed ! HEHEHEE


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i have a favourite hobby ...going back to bed ! HEHEHEE



pmsl, im dreading him getting up as i got out of bed this morning i stood on his ankle he jumped a mile


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> pmsl, im dreading him getting up as i got out of bed this morning i stood on his ankle he jumped a mile



oh no steffy ...ive dome that before ...gumpy hubby xxx go give him an unexpected cuddle !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> oh no steffy ...ive dome that before ...gumpy hubby xxx go give him an unexpected cuddle !



i keep telling him to let me sleep on the outside but nope he wont have it, now he might re-consider lol, if i go cuddle him i may feel a sharp fist in my bck


----------



## am64

hehe im off to make coffeee so catch you soon xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hehe im off to make coffeee so catch you soon xx



okie dokes pet im off to get that pile of ironing down .xx laters


----------



## Steff

Very quiet today, well ive managed to iron my way through half the pile of ironing lol, now just got to start on the other half later, does my head in and ohh im not allowed to iron his shirts because i do them wrong lol, he says to me look i was in the army for 2 years i know what im doing , i said look i've been doing your ironing 10 yr i think im more then capable hehe.


----------



## am64

i really dont do ironing!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i really dont do ironing!



yes it is the bain of my life , give me a duster and hoover anyday


----------



## am64

hate that tooo


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hate that tooo



shocking just shocking lol, ok what are you like with the washing machine then


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> shocking just shocking lol, ok what are you like with the washing machine then



ahhhh now just using that now !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ahhhh now just using that now !!



lol i just brought to boxes of the big daz back from tesco for another week of washing , i think i do a wash a day at the minute lol x


----------



## shiv

kerri (sixuntilme) has just put up another photo of BSparl smiling. omg. makes me broody.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> kerri (sixuntilme) has just put up another photo of BSparl smiling. omg. makes me broody.



she has???

she has, just seen

OMFG I WANT ONE!

internet going off now. must clean. by ebyes


----------



## Steff

Evening all tuna bake for tonights tea with brocolli and carrots 


hope alls well xxx


----------



## am64

breast of lamb for us ...a sholder is now ?20 in local supermarket a leg over ?25


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> breast of lamb for us ...a sholder is now ?20 in local supermarket a leg over ?25



Lamb is a meat we have as a treat as the price of it is soo high, and with only me and oh liking it (son dnt like roasts) it seems a lot to spend.Enjoy hun xx


----------



## shiv

this evening i've applied for over 10 jobs through the NHS. fingers crossed at least one will get back to me - it's mainly for admin roles, but a couple of HCA and cleaning roles. how do i tell them i'm a good cleaner?! i've pointed out all the qualifications i have and that im hard working etc....anyone ever employed a cleaner?? what should i say??


----------



## smile4loubie

any relevant experience? as part of what you do now is there any cleaning involved?


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> this evening i've applied for over 10 jobs through the NHS. fingers crossed at least one will get back to me - it's mainly for admin roles, but a couple of HCA and cleaning roles. how do i tell them i'm a good cleaner?! i've pointed out all the qualifications i have and that im hard working etc....anyone ever employed a cleaner?? what should i say??



fingers crossed for you shiv , good luck xx


----------



## shiv

smile4loubie said:


> any relevant experience? as part of what you do now is there any cleaning involved?



my work only involves domestic cleaning at the mo- might throw in about working in cafes etc. have put in that i have my Basic Food Hygiene (which they mention in the specification thing), fingers crossed everyone please!!


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> my work only involves domestic cleaning at the mo- might throw in about working in cafes etc. have put in that i have my Basic Food Hygiene (which they mention in the specification thing), fingers crossed everyone please!!



hey shiv have you been trianed in handling dangerous substances like cleaning materials cosh health and safety with spillage etc


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> my work only involves domestic cleaning at the mo- might throw in about working in cafes etc. have put in that i have my Basic Food Hygiene (which they lgmention in the specification thing), fingers crossed everyone please!!



You should put in something about being trustworthy as cleaners can have access to lots of confidential stuff and peoples belongings.


----------



## Steff

Good evening am hw did the lamb go down x


----------



## am64

hey steff ....yummy yummmy yum x and i have already washed up ! hehee


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hey steff ....yummy yummmy yum x and i have already washed up ! hehee



lolol well i got a nice hot bath run so bk in abit xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> lolol well i got a nice hot bath run so bk in abit xx



bye sweetie xx


----------



## Steff

Nights all xxx had a hyper really knocked me for 6 so dragging myself to bed, if i dnt sleep in tomorrow it will be a miracle 

xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## shiv

morning all

along with aymes i have entered into the ballot for the london marathon next year. HA. if i actually manage to get in, you had all better sponsor me - i am NOT a runner!! it'll be part of my challenge to raise ?20k. which, btw, in my head i am starting to call my 20 by 20 challenge - ?20k for 20 years (also 20 events for 20,000 injections). so maybe it's 20 by 20 by 20 by 20.


----------



## HelenM

Hi Shiv, 
I don't normally 'come in' here but noticed your post.
I'm another one entering th.e London Marathon next year. This time I know I will be running as I've had 5 rejections in the ballot.
I've entered the New Forest Half for Sept to make me keep going over the summer.
Looks like you got in  early enough before the inevitable website crash . This year they emailed people wth 2+ rejections and let them apply early, a vast improvment on the last 2 years.


Edit: It might be worth entering something like the Brighton as a backup, this year they  returned entry fees to anyone sucessful in the LM ballot (though it was such a good event they may not do that this year)


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

I think it's gonna rain today. No chance of doing the Sky dish...


----------



## shiv

HelenM said:


> Hi Shiv,
> I don't normally 'come in' here but noticed your post.
> I'm another one entering th.e London Marathon next year. This time I know I will be running as I've had 5 rejections in the ballot.
> I've entered the New Forest Half for Sept to make me keep going over the summer.
> Looks like you got in  early enough before the inevitable website crash . This year they emailed people wth 2+ rejections and let them apply early, a vast improvment on the last 2 years.
> 
> 
> Edit: It might be worth entering something like the Brighton as a backup, this year they  returned entry fees to anyone sucessful in the LM ballot (though it was such a good event they may not do that this year)



thanks for this! i am thinking about doing the Birmingham half marathon this october as a sort of warm up for whatever i do next year. i'm planning on applying to as many marathons as possible to be honest - there's such a slim chance of getting into each one, so the more i apply for, the bigger my chances of getting into one!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all, feeling a little off today - may be due to the snooker last night, and the booze and the fact I'm starving hungry but am basal testing.

Ringing KFC in a bit to beg for my job back.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i feel sick. Just rang KFC and been asked to ring back around 11.30 :/ This is my last chance...things are too desperate now. If they don't give me my job back i don't know what I'll do...


----------



## Tezzz

Good luck with KFC Sam.


----------



## Steff

brrr cold today indeedy.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i am bordering on panic attack


----------



## shiv

what's the matter???


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> what's the matter???



jobs........


----------



## am64

hi all yes i have been up since 7am but busy busy busy !! 
any news Sam?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi all yes i have been up since 7am but busy busy busy !!
> any news Sam?



gosh you beat me today by 5 minutes lol xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

every time i ring they say to call back. Last one said ring back at about 12. So I'm gunna ring in a sec. I'm so nervous :/

for gods sake, manager still not in :/


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> gosh you beat me today by 5 minutes lol xx



ha supermum strikes again !! hehee but i am soooo tired now BUT no extra sleep for me today !! Ummm painting bedroom i think see if i can get another wall done !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ha supermum strikes again !! hehee but i am soooo tired now BUT no extra sleep for me today !! Ummm painting bedroom i think see if i can get another wall done !!



Yeah he is off on his hols this week and is going to finish the job i started on the garage lol, he aint keen but i told him it is me who spends the most time in garge so i get choice of colour x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

getting really annoyed now - ring at 11.30, ring at 12 - oh sorry he's not in get 

I dont know what it is with dodgy phone lines in that place but I wish they would hurry up and answer my questions :/


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

NO NO NO NO NO

He doesn't know how many hours they have going as they're not very busy at the moment. 

This has upset me and made me panic

My last hope right there and it could be quashed completely.

I'm going in tomorrow to have a chat with the manager at 11am

Matts earning over ?8 an hour so thats good. Even doing 20 hours a week would be enough really for me. I just want to get off JSA. I wanted to phone them today and cancel the claim. WHY IS IT ALL GOING WRONG!

I'm panicing, feeling sick, shaking, want to throw up. I hate this. I don't know whats going on. nklafedsadsafpflvdsfkl


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> NO NO NO NO NO
> 
> He doesn't know how many hours they have going as they're not very busy at the moment.
> 
> This has upset me and made me panic
> 
> My last hope right there and it could be quashed completely.
> 
> I'm going in tomorrow to have a chat with the manager.
> 
> Matts earning over ?8 an hour so thats good. Even doing 20 hours a week would be enough really for me. I just want to get off JSA. I wanted to phone them today and cancel the claim. WHY IS IT ALL GOING WRONG!
> 
> I'm panicing, feeling sick, shaking, want to throw up. I hate this. I don't know whats going on. nklafedsadsafpflvdsfkl



oH hUNNY big hugs ...deep breathes ..i no where your comming from !! ex architect who cant get a job selling beds in a bed shop is me and it was only 1 day week !!!! GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> oH hUNNY big hugs ...deep breathes ..i no where your comming from !! ex architect who cant get a job selling beds in a bed shop is me and it was only 1 day week !!!! GRRRRRRRRR



Matt just texted me and said that even 25 hours a week on their wages is better than JSA and will cover my part of rent, bills and shopping with a little to put away but STILL

I. AM. PANICING

I want to cry D: 

I will take whatever they have going to be honest. Anything. Even if its 16-20 hours a week, I will do it :/ 

I want to cry. I feel sick. I have a stonking headache and I just want a cuddle from matt but he's at work D:


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Matt just texted me and said that even 25 hours a week on their wages is better than JSA and will cover my part of rent, bills and shopping with a little to put away but STILL
> 
> I. AM. PANICING
> 
> I want to cry D:
> 
> I will take whatever they have going to be honest. Anything. Even if its 16-20 hours a week, I will do it :/
> 
> I want to cry. I feel sick. I have a stonking headache and I just want a cuddle from matt but he's at work D:



where is he working sam ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> where is he working sam ?



city council doing some sort of computer thing :/


----------



## Steff

Back later on im off to buy a skipping rope x


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> city council doing some sort of computer thing :/



is there any more work going ? try the local housing associations for admin role cos they have just all started there new financial year so there is more money around for temps xxx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Back later on im off to buy a skipping rope x



woowww steff for yourself ??? go girl go x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> is there any more work going ? try the local housing associations for admin role cos they have just all started there new financial year so there is more money around for temps xxx



I'm on the list for the SCC Temp Agency but they only ring me if archaeology comes up, or random rubbish shifts at the art gallery. I keep emailing them to say "HI I CAN DO ADMIN" but nothing...its as if they were put off me doing a job like that after the whole pathways getting rid of me cuz of the D thing.

I've emailed andy at archaeology to see if there's anything and told him that i want to do some watching briefs so EMPLOY ME.

I just want a job. Is it so much to ask? My pride has been so, so hurt with being on JSA and I'm so tempted to ring them right now and cancel the claim saying i have a job. 

Oh here are the tears. FFS.

I'm still in my PJs too. And supposed to be doing housework. But I have no motivation.


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I'm on the list for the SCC Temp Agency but they only ring me if archaeology comes up, or random rubbish shifts at the art gallery. I keep emailing them to say "HI I CAN DO ADMIN" but nothing...its as if they were put off me doing a job like that after the whole pathways getting rid of me cuz of the D thing.
> 
> I've emailed andy at archaeology to see if there's anything and told him that i want to do some watching briefs so EMPLOY ME.
> 
> I just want a job. Is it so much to ask? My pride has been so, so hurt with being on JSA and I'm so tempted to ring them right now and cancel the claim saying i have a job.
> 
> Oh here are the tears. FFS.
> 
> I'm still in my PJs too. And supposed to be doing housework. But I have no motivation.



sam big hugs hunny ...wanna have a chat on fb?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> sam big hugs hunny ...wanna have a chat on fb?



I think I'm going to go and eat a huge bar of milka all to myself :/

or i would if my BG was good...10.2 but I really don't care. I'll just bolus for it...


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I think I'm going to go and eat a huge bar of milka all to myself :/



you 'll just feel rough for beating yourself up sam ..be strong just 1/2 a bar


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

half a bar...I feel sick now :/

I'm going to make a cup of coffee and then i think i'll finally get dressed and do a bit of housework. And then go and meet matt for the weekly shop and then probably cry on his shoulder and hope against hope that something comes of this meeting tomorrow...


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> half a bar...I feel sick now :/
> 
> I'm going to make a cup of coffee and then i think i'll finally get dressed and do a bit of housework. And then go and meet matt for the weekly shop and then probably cry on his shoulder and hope against hope that something comes of this meeting tomorrow...



good one sam and all the best for tomorrow xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> good one sam and all the best for tomorrow xxx



i will get on my hands and knees and beg if i have to :/


----------



## Steff

hey all afternoon, got my lush stuff on thurs with all that went on for me forgot to say they sent me 15 free samples as well i am smelling soooo good hehe


yes am the skipping rope is for me just done 10 mins sesh


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> hey all afternoon, got my lush stuff on thurs with all that went on for me forgot to say they aent me 15 free samples as well i am smelling soooo good heeh
> 
> 
> yes am the skipping rope is for me just done 10 mins sesh



oooh well done steffy ...im off to start the tea


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> oooh well done steffy ...im off to start the tea



okies im guna start mine as well chick casserole 2night, got vedge left to do. xx bye


----------



## shiv

i can't wait until the cheques i've just paid in clear, i can buy some stuff online! i'm thinking some stuff from lush and a journal of some sort.


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> i can't wait until the cheques i've just paid in clear, i can buy some stuff online! i'm thinking some stuff from lush and a journal of some sort.



Well me and him have struck a deal i can buy ?15 worth of stuff from lush a week as he gets to go to the pub twice a week and has his fivva for his fags 7 days a week, so not to bad i say.Im now addicted to the stuff lol shame the bathroom is only tiny.


----------



## smile4loubie

Wooop im so excited my 21st bday tomoz =) On such a high after today =)


----------



## Steff

Off to soak in my lush bath quite literally dropped 2 bath ballistics in there and a vanilla fountain i may not return lol xx


----------



## AlisonM

I love Lush, I'd be in there every day if I could afford it. Their shampoos are great.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> I love Lush, I'd be in there every day if I could afford it. Their shampoos are great.



i have the dr peppermint shampoo, yet to try it yet lol, OH came in when i was in the bath and said this place smells like a brothel, made me wonder how he knew the smell


----------



## HelenP

How funny, I have a friend on another forum who is obSESSED with Lush!!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> How funny, I have a friend on another forum who is obSESSED with Lush!!
> 
> xx



swaer it aint me


----------



## SacredHeart

No, that would be me


----------



## shiv

*wishes cheques would clear faster* i want lush stuff!!

lush stuff, driving license, journal and planner...ooooh come on i want to spend that money!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

goodbye everyone


----------



## smile4loubie

night everyone - im going to bed one happy contented 20 yr old and going to wake up one happy contented 21 yr old


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> goodbye everyone



why good bye sam ...u ok ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

im taking a break from the forum, don't know if i'll be back. Pms closed too.

Need me time. I'm so angry I could really hurt someone or something right now


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> im taking a break from the forum, don't know if i'll be back. Pms closed too.
> 
> Need me time. I'm so angry I could really hurt someone or something right now



ok sam go kill some zombies !!
ps i tried to pm


----------



## Steff

nights all xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> nights all xx



night steff sweet dreams xx


----------



## shiv

had a tad too much wine tonight, but i sort of needed it.

g'night all. i can't wait to move back home. 22 and moving home - great eh. but i can't wait. so many opportunities in the midlands, in terms of uni, starting a d support group, getting a job, etc.


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> had a tad too much wine tonight, but i sort of needed it.
> 
> g'night all. i can't wait to move back home. 22 and moving home - great eh. but i can't wait. so many opportunities in the midlands, in terms of uni, starting a d support group, getting a job, etc.



good luck shiv xxxx you are coping so well with all the upheaval xx


----------



## Steff

not bedtime yet lol x


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

Nice cup of tea please.


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## shiv

morning all. drank half a bottle of wine last night. oopsies. woken up at 3.1 despite 250g-ish of chocolate and  no bolus. i was 5.4 at 5am! oh well - just an excuse to eat ginger cookies.


----------



## Tezzz

It's 9am and the jukebox has warmed up nicely.

*Maneater* by Hall and Oates is on... *Girls Wanna Have Fun* by Cindi is after that and *My Perfect Cousin* by the Undertones after that...


----------



## Steff

oooh the joys of living next to a dog grr, its been barking since 9


----------



## shiv

i get really confused when people from here add me on facebook, because i don't know their face i can never work out who they are!


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> i get really confused when people from here add me on facebook, because i don't know their face i can never work out who they are!



was it me shiv ?? 
morning all ...well bloods taken so its guess the HbA1c time here ! i 'll set up a new thread near result day next week !


----------



## Steff

morning am we guessing in here ?


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> morning am we guessing in here ?



naaa i set up thread next week sometime ..last one was last oct and it was 6.4 so im not expecting any better really x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> naaa i set up thread next week sometime ..last one was last oct and it was 6.4 so im not expecting any better really x



thats a while ago hun so be pos xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> thats a while ago hun so be pos xx



yep i got the 'call back in april but ive been useless organising stuff for myself as usual ..sort out all the others in the house but me ....ummmm


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep i got the 'call back in april but ive been useless organising stuff for myself as usual ..sort out all the others in the house but me ....ummmm



yup last on the list huh


u decided if your in with the fish and chips tonight??


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> yup last on the list huh
> 
> 
> u decided if your in with the fish and chips tonight??



yepidity dodah ...got the crinkle cut oven chips peas salad and frozen battered fish ...wanted the breaded one but non in shop ... now just to remeber to test !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yepidity dodah ...got the crinkle cut oven chips peas salad and frozen battered fish ...wanted the breaded one but non in shop ... now just to remeber to test !!



i have pack of fish and chips from the fridge scetion with green leaves and mushie and dollop of coleslaw  mm


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> i have pack of fish and chips from the fridge scetion with green leaves and mushie and dollop of coleslaw  mm



sounds good and good luck steff xx right im off to do something ..not sure what ...probably washing ! nobody here at mo daughter went back to college ...but hubby back 4 lunch ....onwards and upwards x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> sounds good and good luck steff xx right im off to do something ..not sure what ...probably washing ! nobody here at mo daughter went back to college ...but hubby back 4 lunch ....onwards and upwards x



snap he is at the PO and son at school, i have the sounds of the washing machine blaring out , and i have a living room needs tidying , catch u later xx


----------



## Shelb1uk

Hi guys....my first time to this pub  hehehe pls can I order a triple bacardi and diet coke...am feeling stressed and cd do with a bevvy


----------



## shiv

NEW PERSON IN THE PUB! *points at Shelley*

bleugh i think i may be a bit hungover.


----------



## Emmal31

Hi all, I've not been in here before either.

Could I have a glass of rose wine please  xx


----------



## rachelha

Hi Emma and Shelley good to see you in here.  Has anyone got any ideas what I could buy a one year old as a birthday present?


----------



## Emmal31

Thanks rachel, is it a boy or a girl?


----------



## rachelha

Emma - It is a girl.  She has an older sister though so they are overwhelmed with girly toys.


----------



## am64

hi emma and shelley we also have virtual barmen/women as well so take you pick on and emma theres a baby room where your little bubba will be well looked after...NORTHE theres another for the creche ...


----------



## Emmal31

I've got a 1 year old niece and so far I've bought mothercare vouchers for her because you can use them in there for clothes etc and also in the Early learning centre too. I personally would like vouchers for Jessica so I could pick her something.


----------



## Steff

hi shell and emma and welcome in the pub hehe xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmal31

am64 said:


> hi emma and shelley we also have virtual barmen/women as well so take you pick on and emma theres a baby room where your little bubba will be well looked after...NORTHE theres another for the creche ...




Is there oh good she can have a little snooze in there while I have a glass or two  northey looks after the children  (only joking) 

Actually I'm seeing a friend tonight and I will be taking a bottle of wine  I can't wait !


----------



## Emmal31

Hey steff

How are you this afternoon


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Hey steff
> 
> How are you this afternoon



Hey hun im good , hows you all doing'? x x


----------



## Emmal31

I'm good thanks hun xx


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> I'm good thanks hun xx



gdgd, hows lilun doing? love ams idea of a virtual creche


----------



## am64

Emmal31 said:


> Is there oh good she can have a little snooze in there while I have a glass or two  northey looks after the children  (only joking)
> 
> Actually I'm seeing a friend tonight and I will be taking a bottle of wine  I can't wait !



hehheee yes he does his little dance and it keeps them all amused !! 
nice one for tonight is babba comming with you or is it baby free zone ?


----------



## Steff

am you enjoying the peace


----------



## am64

off for a bit for chat with stp son xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> off for a bit for chat with stp son xxx



okies bfn x x


----------



## Emmal31

Yeah brilliant idea am, it's going to be a babba free zone 

She's being a handful today, keep's getting upset just had to go upstairs and fetch her because she woke up crying


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Yeah brilliant idea am, it's going to be a babba free zone
> 
> She's being a handful today, keep's getting upset just had to go upstairs and fetch her because she woke up crying



aww my sisters lil gal wont leave her side she is terrible so clingy and she is one in june lol x


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Emmal31 said:


> Yeah brilliant idea am, it's going to be a babba free zone
> 
> She's being a handful today, keep's getting upset just had to go upstairs and fetch her because she woke up crying



last 3 days gracie wont sleep unless she is beside me.... its not good


----------



## Emmal31

xxlou_lxx said:


> last 3 days gracie wont sleep unless she is beside me.... its not good



I feel your pain lou  how are you? xx


----------



## Steff

xxlou_lxx said:


> last 3 days gracie wont sleep unless she is beside me.... its not good



mummies gal in the making then, my dad told me when i was little i follwed my mum around everywhere would not let her go to the toilet in peace.


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Emmal31 said:


> I feel your pain lou  how are you? xx



Im doing much better this week to be honest  I was just pondering what my hba1c would be when i go to clinic again (not good probably) 

Yeah steff I think your maybe right about the mummys girl thing... its not too bad though since I get all the cheeky smiles


----------



## Emmal31

The smiles make up for everything 

Glad that your feeling better xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Dropping in to say apologies for yesterday

and also

I HAVE AN INTERVIEW AT THE ROYAL BANK OF SCOTLAND TOMORROW AFTERNOON!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmal31

Congratulations , I hope you get it x


----------



## Steff

Good luck x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Thank you everyone  I've just had a call changing the time to 4pm which is ace, gives more preparation time.

Literally...everything rests on me getting this job :/ everything...


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Thank you everyone  I've just had a call changing the time to 4pm which is ace, gives more preparation time.
> 
> Literally...everything rests on me getting this job :/ everything...



Ooh! Good luck Sam!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Good luck Sam!



Thank yooooouuuuu

if it is good news Sir, we shall have pintage i say...PINTAGE

and I am currently boucning off the walls because the agency were a little bit iffy about giving me the chance to do this because of the archaeology thing. But well...archaeology has gone out of the window really so YAY - hopefully this all works out and I can commit and do a year, maybe two for this and get some money behind me!

I am currently celebrating with a bit of lunch time drinking. Oopsie


----------



## Corrine

Good luck Sam - hopefully when it all goes well you can celebrate some more.


----------



## Emmal31

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Thank yooooouuuuu
> 
> if it is good news Sir, we shall have pintage i say...PINTAGE
> 
> and I am currently boucning off the walls because the agency were a little bit iffy about giving me the chance to do this because of the archaeology thing. But well...archaeology has gone out of the window really so YAY - hopefully this all works out and I can commit and do a year, maybe two for this and get some money behind me!
> 
> I am currently celebrating with a bit of lunch time drinking. Oopsie



Well deserved drink


----------



## smile4loubie

Hey everyone. Good luck on your interview sam x Hope your little angels are behaving Emma and Lou xxx


----------



## am64

now for the second coat of paint....why oh why do 19year olds make you feel sooo guilty for not dropping eveything and picking them up so they dont have too catch the bus ?????

great news sam xxx good luck x


----------



## Tezzz

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Thank yooooouuuuu
> 
> if it is good news Sir, we shall have pintage i say...PINTAGE



I'll second that... I haven't had alcohol for ages and I need an excuse.


----------



## smile4loubie

brightontez said:


> I'll second that... I haven't had alcohol for ages and I need an excuse.





Theres an excuse today anyway! It's my birthday! All drinks are on me!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Just got an email from the director of archaeology at Soton Unit - not only did I send it to the wrong Andy to start with (LOL!), but there *may* be a big bit of work coming up on a roman site down the road!

I couldn't stop laughing when he said I'd sent it to the wrong person XD "Please note its Russel with one L, your missive with two L's went to my colleague"

OOPS


I replied with an "Oops, I shall bring cake in return!"


----------



## xxlou_lxx

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Thank you everyone  I've just had a call changing the time to 4pm which is ace, gives more preparation time.
> 
> Literally...everything rests on me getting this job :/ everything...



Good luck


----------



## Tezzz

smile4loubie said:


> Theres an excuse today anyway! It's my birthday! All drinks are on me!!!



We should really be having *birthday cake* then....

In true Delia style, Here's one I made earlier...







I've put *The Ying Tong Song* on the jukebox for you...


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> now for the second coat of paint....why oh why do 19year olds make you feel sooo guilty for not dropping eveything and picking them up so they dont have too catch the bus ?????
> 
> great news sam xxx good luck x



not just 19 yr olds 8 yr olds as well grr, always works on me but never his dad


----------



## smile4loubie

brightontez said:


> We should really be having *birthday cake* then....
> 
> In true Delia style, Here's one I made earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've put *The Ying Tong Song* on the jukebox for you...



hahahaha!!!! lets have both!!!


----------



## Tezzz

Good idea Lou. Steff, my niece has learned that I don't usually give in to her!

Right, I'm off out for a hour long walk. Ipod charged and good banging toons in it.

I need some nice low numbers if it's fish and chips tonight.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I had better do some housework before Matt gets home


----------



## smile4loubie

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I had better do some housework before Matt gets home



Glad you got a big grin sam, I just hope its on your face too xxx


----------



## am64

well i finished the 2nd wall in our bedroom YEHHHH i have achieved something today x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> well i finished the 2nd wall in our bedroom YEHHHH i have achieved something today x



good work am , treat yourself with fish and chips lolol xx


----------



## rachelha

Grrr

I dont think my hba1c is going to be going down anymore.  20.4 this afternoon and a 24.7 at one point last week.  :-(


----------



## xxlou_lxx

rachelha said:


> Grrr
> 
> I dont think my hba1c is going to be going down anymore.  20.4 this afternoon and a 24.7 at one point last week.  :-(



you getting some insulin ressistance rachel? xx


----------



## rachelha

xxlou_lxx said:


> you getting some insulin ressistance rachel? xx



Not sure - I have upped my evening levemir dose, but during the day sometimes it is spot on and others despite eating the same, and doing the same is just way way off.  I am not sure what to do.  I think I will have to up things and then combat the hypos when they occur, rather than leave it as it is and have some stupid highs.  It just worries me so much.  I am not going to tell my OH about this one, either.  He was terrified last time that I had hurt the baby, he kept asking if it was still moving :-(

I think part of it maybe my injection sites, as I am having a min. of 6 injections a day.


----------



## xxlou_lxx

rachelha said:


> Not sure - I have upped my evening levemir dose, but during the day sometimes it is spot on and others despite eating the same, and doing the same is just way way off.  I am not sure what to do.  I think I will have to up things and then combat the hypos when they occur, rather than leave it as it is and have some stupid highs.  It just worries me so much.  I am not going to tell my OH about this one, either.  He was terrified last time that I had hurt the baby, he kept asking if it was still moving :-(
> 
> I think part of it maybe my injection sites, as I am having a min. of 6 injections a day.



my other half was the same, I felt like battering him sometimes (knows how to make u feel good eh ) As long as your highs are short lived all should be fine. 

If your long acting is doing its job then leave it as is, I used to sit down to a meal and say ok ill pick a number beteen 15 and 25 and thats how much im taking!!! lol I sorted hypos later.... not that im trying to encourage you but i was exactly the same in that id rather go too low than go above 8!! hence the 3am alarm! it is a nightmare!!  xx


----------



## rachelha

xxlou_lxx said:


> my other half was the same, I felt like battering him sometimes (knows how to make u feel good eh ) As long as your highs are short lived all should be fine.
> 
> If your long acting is doing its job then leave it as is, I used to sit down to a meal and say ok ill pick a number beteen 15 and 25 and thats how much im taking!!! lol I sorted hypos later.... not that im trying to encourage you but i was exactly the same in that id rather go too low than go above 8!! hence the 3am alarm! it is a nightmare!!  xx



Lou - did you ever ask your team about a CGMS at all?  I mentioned it the other week, but they dont have one where you can see your results at the time, just one where it is all down loaded to a computer at the end of the week.  I do know someone who pays for there own, but it is v expensive.  I think one would be so much help for me at the moment though.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

listening to lostalone (www.lostalone.com) and reliving old memories from back at school and sixth form! Those guys are fab, they supported thirty seconds to mars when we saw them back in bournemouth the other week! I've just sent an email to steven, their singer as they're out in LA at the moment recording their second album - brilliant friends on mine, having pretty much lived out my "musical" life with them 

I'm almost in tears listening to some of their songs at the moment, but in a happy way


----------



## Freddie99

I'm sat here wishing I could turn back time and see my Dad again and talk to him. Find out what went wrong. Bad day over all but mildly pulled out of the shit by someone I'm working with on a presentation at the moment.

Tom


----------



## xxlou_lxx

rachelha said:


> Lou - did you ever ask your team about a CGMS at all?  I mentioned it the other week, but they dont have one where you can see your results at the time, just one where it is all down loaded to a computer at the end of the week.  I do know someone who pays for there own, but it is v expensive.  I think one would be so much help for me at the moment though.



never asked them about it, I used to go to my antenatal appointment and they took my monitor off me and uploaded the results on their comp, but i used to keep a diary of my results too  
none of it helped there is just no way to spot trends when your up the duff  its basically changes everyday!  well for me it did


----------



## rachelha

TomH said:


> I'm sat here wishing I could turn back time and see my Dad again and talk to him. Find out what went wrong. Bad day over all but mildly pulled out of the shit by someone I'm working with on a presentation at the moment.
> 
> Tom



big hug Tom.  Here is a pint and a whisky chaser


----------



## Freddie99

rachelha said:


> big hug Tom.  Here is a pint and a whisky chaser



Thanks Rachel. It's all so bloody hard to come to terms with what the old man did. Glad I'm back to uni though, giving me something to focus on or some degree of normality.


----------



## Steff

Well have the fish and chips on, for once the whoel house is eating the same thing, accept im not testing there BS levels every hour lol x


----------



## shiv

OKAY

next year is my 20 years...sam's 15 years...tom's 15 years...that's FIFTY YEARS OF TYPE ONE between us.

so forget my 20 by 20 challenge - this is now ?50k for 50 years  lol, perhaps aiming a little high, but better to aim high!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> OKAY
> 
> next year is my 20 years...sam's 15 years...tom's 15 years...that's FIFTY YEARS OF TYPE ONE between us.
> 
> so forget my 20 by 20 challenge - this is now ?50k for 50 years  lol, perhaps aiming a little high, but better to aim high!



I AM REALLY REALLY REALLY EXCITED ABOUT THIS 

I WILL BAKE CAKES AND FORCE THEM ON OLD LADIES IF I HAVE TO


----------



## shiv

LOL. "eat this, *****!"


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> LOL. "eat this, *****!"



AND PAY ME ?75 FOR THE PRIVILIDGE!


----------



## Steff

Good evening all xx Oh is stuck to the tele watching some new thing on sky 1 and im bored


----------



## Steff

Quiet in here tonight am hope you have not overdone the battered cod hun xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> Quiet in here tonight am hope you have not overdone the battered cod hun xx



My results were a bit rubbish tonight! You're right Steff - very quiet, wonder where everyone is hiding?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> My results were a bit rubbish tonight! You're right Steff - very quiet, wonder where everyone is hiding?



I looked back at your last fish and chip numbers and you were never over 6, it must of been the diffirence in the batter and breadcrumbs N hmm


----------



## Hazel

hey Northener

I go away for a few days and you declare love to everyone - still spreading love around?

How is your knee any improvement?


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> hey Northener
> 
> I go away for a few days and you declare love to everyone - still spreading love around?
> 
> How is your knee any improvement?



I keep thinking it's getting better then it really hurts when I stand up! Grrr! Perhaps if I stand up all the time that won't happen... Very frustrating! 

Are you looking forward to Newcastle on Saturday?


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> I looked back at your last fish and chip numbers and you were never over 6, it must of been the diffirence in the batter and breadcrumbs N hmm



Your results were excellent Steff!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Your results were excellent Steff!



Thanks im so pleased, i will have a real dilemma if we do pizza gainafter the total diasaster last time, but its proving the injections are doing the trick x


----------



## Hazel

yes thanks I am looking forward to meeting more lovely people

these islands are small but sadly not small enough to go to all the meets


----------



## Steff

Nighty nights all xxx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

Had breakfast and now enjoying a cup of tea...


----------



## shiv

morning all. i'm blooming knackered. stayed up chatting to tom whilst he had all the set change problems - went to bed around 1.30am ish i think? maybe a little earlier. woke up this morning worried about my residents, i've been given the day off so they had staff come in at 7am, but i was still worried the woman might not have got in. 

i can't wait until i don't have to worry about this kind of thing! hopefully only a week or so more!


----------



## smile4loubie

Morning all =) how are we all today?


----------



## smile4loubie

shiv said:


> morning all. i'm blooming knackered. stayed up chatting to tom whilst he had all the set change problems - went to bed around 1.30am ish i think? maybe a little earlier. woke up this morning worried about my residents, i've been given the day off so they had staff come in at 7am, but i was still worried the woman might not have got in.
> 
> i can't wait until i don't have to worry about this kind of thing! hopefully only a week or so more!



awww not good Shiv x


----------



## am64

morning all soz about last night had the fish'n chips with a few ciders and was in bed by 9 .....totally forgot to test ....daughter and son both finishing college and school at same time is causing major stress hassles here so i broke my rule of no cider in week and .....ummmm hangover 

shiv just read Toms thread ...glad you could be there for him x
Tom hope you feeling better
loubie lou ...how are you ?? did you have a great birthday
steffy well done !! RESULT 
TEZ .. morning loved the ying tang song yesterday ...have you heard of ivor cutler??
i have no coffeeeeeee


----------



## Red Pumper

Morning all,

welcome to election day. I'm off to the doctor's then the pharmacy in a few minutes, then off to the polling station to cast my vote.


----------



## am64

hi RP my vote went in the post last week ....what is your avator pic of my eyesight is not so good today and i really cant suss it out !!


----------



## Steff

yup all voted now 


p.s it is bloody freeeezing


----------



## sofaraway

Waiting for someone to come and view my flat then I will be going down to vote. 
Also booked my playoff final tickets, come on Oxford!


----------



## am64

sofaraway said:


> Waiting for someone to come and view my flat then I will be going down to vote.
> Also booked my playoff final tickets, come on Oxford!



you an Oxford fan ....why??


----------



## SacredHeart

Been and voted before going to work. Actually then saw the candidate I voted for as I walked past another polling station - only one out there in the rain! 

Went and shook his hand, and thanked him for responding to my DUK campaign email.


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Been and voted before going to work. Actually then saw the candidate I voted for as I walked past another polling station - only one out there in the rain!
> 
> Went and shook his hand, and thanked him for responding to my DUK campaign email.



morning becky xx


----------



## Steff

morni am you suffering xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning Am and Steff, by the way


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> morni am you suffering xx



ummmmmmmmm b******* Y kids they drive ya to drink ya know


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ummmmmmmmm b******* Y kids they drive ya to drink ya know



And i was waiting for your fishy results as well you rascal lol

Morning Becky


----------



## sofaraway

am64 said:


> you an Oxford fan ....why??



Oxford are my second team, local team and all that used to go and watch them when I lived there


----------



## am64

sofaraway said:


> Oxford are my second team, local team and all that used to go and watch them when I lived there



hahaa its just i was brought up in Oxford and my old school mates from donkeys years ago still meet up once a year for an Oxford Game ....!


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> And i was waiting for your fishy results as well you rascal lol
> 
> Morning Becky



 !!!!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> :



lol, im trying to buld up the motivation to do my skipping.


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> TEZ .. morning loved the ying tang song yesterday ...have you heard of ivor cutler??
> i have no coffeeeeeee



I've heard of him! Got one of his LPs somethere. Dandruff I think it's called. Will have to have a rummage in the vinyl now!

I'd email you some coffee but the keyboard would get sticky.


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> I've heard of him! Got one of his LPs somethere. Dandruff I think it's called. Will have to have a rummage in the vinyl now!
> 
> I'd email you some coffee but the keyboard would get sticky.



we get him off u tube ...and i saw him in the 80's he is fab xxxxx


----------



## sofaraway

am64 said:


> hahaa its just i was brought up in Oxford and my old school mates from donkeys years ago still meet up once a year for an Oxford Game ....!



My family are all still in Oxfordshire so over there every few weeks, I do miss it actually


----------



## Steff

Right im offski to do abit of exercise in the garage 



toodles xx


----------



## am64

sofaraway said:


> My family are all still in Oxfordshire so over there every few weeks, I do miss it actually



funny eh when ever i go through the gap in the chilterns i just love it !!
see you later steff x


----------



## sofaraway

am64 said:


> funny eh when ever i go through the gap in the chilterns i just love it !!
> see you later steff x



The bit on the M40 where you drop down the hill and lose radio signal? Just where the Watlington turn off is? If so I love that bit too, means it's not too far!


----------



## smile4loubie

am64 said:


> loubie lou ...how are you ?? did you have a great birthday



Hi Am =) I had a great day & cant wait for the party now I have a dress & Alan's family are coming =) xx


----------



## sofaraway

When's the party Lou? Hope you have a great time!


----------



## am64

yep nikki i remember them cutting the gap through they took about half a hillside away !
lou i am sooo glad you got a dress sorted x


----------



## Red Pumper

Morning AM,

the avatar pic is of a cat sat on a plate of dry cat food.

It's not bery clear is it? I'll probably post a different one a some point.

My vote cast. I now need to decide whether I can be bothered to stay up tonight to watch the results come in.


----------



## shiv

because i live in a hole and don't get any info, how soon will the new PM be brought in?


----------



## smile4loubie

sofaraway said:


> When's the party Lou? Hope you have a great time!



Party on saturday =) If anyone is around guildford/aldershort kinda areas let me know! You should come along!


----------



## SacredHeart

shiv said:


> because i live in a hole and don't get any info, how soon will the new PM be brought in?



Results start coming in around 11pm, I'm told. 

You not got TV access, Shiv? I'll be up all night, so I'm happy to be a source of results info!


----------



## margie

shiv said:


> because i live in a hole and don't get any info, how soon will the new PM be brought in?



There isn't a set answer. The Queen apparently doesn't want to see anyone before 1pm - possibly because its on a knife edge.

If someone gets an overall majority then it is more or less instant - though you have to go to the Palace and the Queen ask you to form a government. If there is no overall majority then it defaults to the incumbent PM to try and form a government, and I think technically they are still PM till someone else managed to get a team together.


----------



## Corrine

smile4loubie said:


> Party on saturday =) If anyone is around guildford/aldershort kinda areas let me know! You should come along!



Sorry I'm not gonna be able to make it Loubie - am off to sunny Spain this afternoon to watch the Spanish GP at the weekend.  Have a great time tho and say hello to Alan for me. xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Come On Democracy! Blow My Socks Off :d:d


----------



## smile4loubie

No worries =) Hope you have a great time =) x


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Sorry I'm not gonna be able to make it Loubie - am off to sunny Spain this afternoon to watch the Spanish GP at the weekend.  Have a great time tho and say hello to Alan for me. xx



Have a great time Corrine x


----------



## shiv

ho hum. somehow ended up at 17.2 despite my best efforts.

seems especially cruel as my graze box arrived, it's the last one i'm going to have (cutting down on costs etc) and it looks soooooooooo good! fresh pineapple, vanilla seeds and dried strawberries, white choc chips and green raisins! YUMMMMY I WANT THEM NOW!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

grrrrrrr i can't find a needle to sew my trousers up with


----------



## falcon123

A few months ago I used to post about the wonderful delicacies (e.g. roast squash filled with rice, peppers and goat?s cheese) you could buy for lunch at the deli near me. They were talking of extending the range but have in fact reduced it, and put up some prices. Mainly large portions various types of pasta ? not really needed for BG and weight reasons! Disappointed as it makes it more like a sandwich bar/takeway than a deli!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

my trousers are going to have to do...I can't waste time trying to find a sewing needle. And I have nothing else to wear. DANG


----------



## Steff

afternoon am hows u xx


----------



## am64

better than this morning Im off to do the shopping and all that jazz ...


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> Results start coming in around 11pm, I'm told.
> 
> You not got TV access, Shiv? I'll be up all night, so I'm happy to be a source of results info!



I'll probably stay up too, it's only once every 5 years (or months if this one is hung!). Things normally start getting exciting around 4 hours after polls close, but I'm always amused by the tv pundits attempts to extrapolate a handful of results to a possible final outcome - especially with all their ludicrous graphics!  

You'll never beat Peter Snow, though...


----------



## shiv

becky - nope, no tvs here! i'll be having an early night, but i'll try to keep up with things on the bbc website


----------



## Steff

somepne start start a thread once the winner has been announced, if they is one, cause i get up on a morning to spongebob and wont know till after 10

thanks


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

nooooooooooo i can't find my handbag or my frikken makeup D:


----------



## am64

just checked heathrow arrivals boards my mum flys in from Kuala lumpa ...and the planes going to be early !


----------



## Steff

wow an early flight,its unheard of, whats your plans when your mum is visiting hun? x x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> wow an early flight,its unheard of, whats your plans when your mum is visiting hun? x x



nah shes comming home from her last trip ...shes been in oz for the last month catching up with old friends ...she was a bit sad cos she was thinking it will probably be the last time she does the trip as she'll be 74 this year...however shes is booked to go to tobago in the autumn to visit one of her oldest friends ...
she lives in uk ...my dad in USA my sister in Ireland my brother until recently was in Wales and i was in scotland at one point....ummm says something about the family I think... and housten we do have a problem as my Dad flys in from US on sunday for 4 months ...on his narrowboat hes 78 ummmmmm
tis also not very easy when the parents are on the same continant !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> nah shes comming home from her last trip ...shes been in oz for the last month catching up with old friends ...she was a bit sad cos she was thinking it will probably be the last time she does the trip as she'll be 74 this year...however shes is booked to go to tobago in the autumn to visit one of her oldest friends ...
> she lives in uk ...my dad in USA my sister in Ireland my brother until recently was in Wales and i was in scotland at one point....ummm says something about the family I think... and housten we do have a problem as my Dad flys in from US on sunday for 4 months ...on his narrowboat hes 78 ummmmmm
> tis also not very easy when the parents are on the same continant !!



did ur dads gf arrive alright the other week? and does she stay with u x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> did ur dads gf arrive alright the other week? and does she stay with u x



yes she got here but was on route from germany to USA (?? dont ask) and cos Daughter had expected mumps she decided not to meet up ....ive only met her once about 2 years ago and hes been with her for 20 years or so !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yes she got here but was on route from germany to USA (?? dont ask) and cos Daughter had expected mumps she decided not to meet up ....ive only met her once about 2 years ago and hes been with her for 20 years or so !!



wow not alot if you think about a whole 20 years huh.

When does your son finish?


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> wow not alot if you think about a whole 20 years huh.
> 
> When does your son finish?



end of june ...off now catch you later xx


----------



## Tezzz

Fingers crossed for Sam this afternoon...


----------



## Steff

Anyone tell me if pate is bad or good for me??



edit:ive made my own mind up that 107 calories is not good so bye bye souteed onion and pork pate


----------



## shiv

hi all, feeling a bit down in the dumps. a bit fed up of being so alone (it's day 5 of being 'by myself' down here). i'm hoping my mum will come and visit me on monday but i'm still on duty then so things would be a bit chaotic.

i just wish i could secure a job so i know what's going to happen. thankgod i'm staying with my mum to begin with, if i have to go on JSA i'll try and give her some money to cover some of what i'm going to be costing her (which really i don't think will be more than the food i'll be eating!).

i really need to do some tidying but i have no motivation! i might walk to the chip shop (about half an hour walk) and get some chips. can't make up my mind.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm back. It went...well it just went. I went in without really knowing what the job was about (thank you manpower.............) and so I just had to tie all the customer service stuff to my experiences in the f food industry. I'm not sure...

but I told her I was commited, wanted a change and that it would fit around me, that I would work really hard towards being a permanent member of the team.

She didn't write very much down. I'm not sure if that's a good or a bad thing. 

I made her laugh as she showed me out though, said I would probably get lost and all she would hear would be "HELP" lol.

I will find out tomorrow. I'm not sure what to think, and don't want to think too well and get my hopes up just incase i don't get it......


----------



## shiv

fingers crossed sam!


----------



## Steff

Evening all hope everyone is well

just spent another ?18 on lush stuff at this rate ill have to start putting it in the garage hehe, safe to say in addicted to the place.Had a nice cat with my sister earlier she is hoping to get over to see me aint even met my new neice yet she is 1 soon x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

now i'm annoyed


----------



## shiv

Steff2010 said:


> Evening all hope everyone is well
> 
> just spent another ?18 on lush stuff at this rate ill have to start putting it in the garage hehe, safe to say in addicted to the place.Had a nice cat with my sister earlier she is hoping to get over to see me aint even met my new neice yet she is 1 soon x



oooh i am going to go and raid lush soon - i just don't want to pay the postage so i'll wait until i'm back in birmingham and can go to the shops. i've decided what i want though!


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> oooh i am going to go and raid lush soon - i just don't want to pay the postage so i'll wait until i'm back in birmingham and can go to the shops. i've decided what i want though!



wat u getting ??


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> now i'm annoyed



Whats up Sam?


----------



## shiv

Steff2010 said:


> wat u getting ??



You Snap The Whip, and Jumping Juniper solid shampoo! i'm a solid shampoo convert - they are lovely!


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> You Snap The Whip, and Jumping Juniper solid shampoo! i'm a solid shampoo convert - they are lovely!



hmm aint see you snap the whip


----------



## am64

hi folks .....whats up  Sam ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi folks .....whats up  Sam ?



evening am xx


----------



## am64

hi steff how you tonight?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi steff how you tonight?



im top of the shop u hun x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Matt's having marmite on toast...I want some


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> im top of the shop u hun x



good stuff hun im a bit ...ummm umpity dumty sure i'll be ok but got to get back on the straight and narrow cos even 2 cans these days send me down with such a headache  oh well


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> good stuff hun im a bit ...ummm umpity dumty sure i'll be ok but got to get back on the straight and narrow cos even 2 cans these days send me down with such a headache  oh well



ooh hun no idea only cans i drink these days are diet coke lol.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> ooh hun no idea only cans i drink these days are diet coke lol.



heheeee i must say steffy you sound so much better xxx


----------



## Steff

it is hun my head is so clear right now

i know what i want and ill get it soon


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> You Snap The Whip, and Jumping Juniper solid shampoo! i'm a solid shampoo convert - they are lovely!



you lot are mad, I cant stand lush stuff. The smell just walking past the shop is so over powering.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> you lot are mad, I cant stand lush stuff. The smell just walking past the shop is so over powering.



nooooooooo hush your lips lol , it is amazing xx


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> you lot are mad, I cant stand lush stuff. The smell just walking past the shop is so over powering.



never been past one but i cant stand the smell of perfummes etc they give me a terrible sneezing fit and headache ....


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> never been past one but i cant stand the smell of perfummes etc they give me a terrible sneezing fit and headache ....



Ive had the same bottle of perfume for years, it is so subtle im like you though am sneezing fits if i so much as get a whiff of a bad perfume lol x


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Ive had the same bottle of perfume for years, it is so subtle im like you though am sneezing fits if i so much as get a whiff of a bad perfume lol x



Lush and over strong perfume both give me headaches.  I am always paranoid about putting too much perfume on as I have a really bad sense of smell.


----------



## Freddie99

Hey folks,

Something strong please. I'm not too great this evening.

Tom


----------



## am64

TomH said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Something strong please. I'm not too great this evening.
> 
> Tom



toilet duck ??? hugs tom did you get your pump sorted ?


----------



## shiv

am64 said:


> toilet duck ??? hugs tom did you get your pump sorted ?



toilet duck am??? i confess i lol'd quite hard to that.


----------



## Hazel

a stiff drink for Tom, sorry to hear you are feeling low.

your company will be missed om Saturday


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> toilet duck am??? i confess i lol'd quite hard to that.



well back in the past we did dicuss the concept of toilet duck re father jack from father TED if you've ever seen it ...but tom can get the super dooper stuff from his lab ...used normally for pickling various human bits i think ???


----------



## rachelha

How about some special brew?  I could go and get you a few tins from the guys on the park bench near my flat.


----------



## am64

TOM whats it to be...rachel risking her life for the special brew or the toilet duck ...or we could go and break into the labs for the really special stuff ????


----------



## Freddie99

I think I'll go with the bottle of IMS (Industrial Methylated Spirits, it's used to disinfect lab benches) that I pilfered from the labs. Pump dramas were sorted with the help of a little Levemir and waiting impatiently for the delivery to come!


----------



## rachelha

TomH said:


> I think I'll go with the bottle of IMS (Industrial Methylated Spirits, it's used to disinfect lab benches) that I pilfered from the labs. Pump dramas were sorted with the help of a little Levemir and waiting impatiently for the delivery to come!



That's good, I was just planning how I would threaten to stab the winos with my insulin pen so they would give me their 'brew.


----------



## Freddie99

Ah tramp juice. I swear if things get really dire you can either use it to clean out wounds or as a substitute for petrol!


----------



## am64

hahaa told you he could get the real stuff from the labs ...how s it going Tom settling down i hope x


----------



## rachelha

I am off to bed - night all. Friday tomorrow


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> I am off to bed - night all. Friday tomorrow



have a lovely kip rachel xx


----------



## Steff

nights all


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> nights all



Night Steff!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## twinnie

morning all hope everyone is okay


----------



## shiv

so, the government is conservative now? i really don't have a clue about politics.


----------



## Steff

mornign shiv and vickie


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> so, the government is conservative now? i really don't have a clue about politics.



Morning everyone! Not quite Shiv! Not surprised you don't understand - I was 16 the last time this happened, in 1974!


----------



## LisaLQ

Was 6.8 this morning.  Evidently my body cant cope with takeaways any more.  Do I risk brekkie or wait...hmm...


----------



## Steff

Well thats 1 viewing down another in 20 minues.Fingers crossed.


----------



## runner

Am, Sainsbury's (and I think the other supermarkets) do a half price offer now and again.

Son is cooking tonight (a kind of bi-annual event!)  Puff pastry square, with cheese stuffed crust, tomato-based sauce and chees, ham etc in the middle.  Me thinks it will take a bit of insulin to cover that, but have to eat it after he's made the effort


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

woke on 12.7 

I don't understand whats going on with the politics...whats a hung parliament?


----------



## Freddie99

A hung parliament is when no party has the majority required to become the leading party. What I believe happens in that case is a coalition government is formed and arguements ensue for a few years with not too much happening. Time to dig up Lloyd George and have him kick arse again in a coalition government.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urrrgh way too confusing :/

I'm off for a walk once my sugars sort themselves out.


----------



## margie

Here is what the BBC says happens now

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/election_2010/8659878.stm


----------



## Steff

well viewed both properties we prefer the 2cd got to wait now and see if we get it x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

well i#'m off for my walk. Looks like it may rain but I don't care, need to get out of the flat for a bit. The mess is depressing me...it can wait til later


----------



## Freddie99

Just done one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Fill out forms about my Dad's death for university so I don't get shafted for not handing in work on time.

Tom


----------



## runner

Hope your feeling Ok Tom, not an easy thing to do.


----------



## runner

Steff2010 said:


> well viewed both properties we prefer the 2cd got to wait now and see if we get it x



Good luck Steff!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Good luck Steff!



Thanks runner just got a letter through the post to view another place next friday so looking promising


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Back from my walk for a cup of tea and a spot of lunch, and maybe a bit of housework.

I found the most gorgeous graveyard with some real hidden gems, a few graves of WW1 soldiers which made me cry  I realised I'd left my SD Camera card in my computer though D: So I thought I'd come back and get it.

Still waiting on a phone call saying yes or no  at what stage should I call manpower and ask what's going on?


----------



## shiv

afternoon all - roll on 3pm when my residents all disappear for their afternoon activities.

i got a letter through the post, and the moleskine i ordered! i'm such a stationary freak.

edit: wanted to clarify that a moleskine is a type of notebook...http://www.moleskine.co.uk/ but i got mine off ebay!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> afternoon all - roll on 3pm when my residents all disappear for their afternoon activities.
> 
> i got a letter through the post, and the moleskine i ordered! i'm such a stationary freak.
> 
> edit: wanted to clarify that a moleskine is a type of notebook...http://www.moleskine.co.uk/ but i got mine off ebay!



LMAO MOLESKIIINNNNNNNNNN XD


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all wooo the weekend is upon us , hope everyone has a good time, personally away to his dads for dinner on Sunday other then that a weekend of films on virgin me thinks x


----------



## am64

wheres the champangne sam xxx??


----------



## Steff

cant believe this we went to view 2 places today rang to see how we got on, the guy has gone home for the weekend and we will not know till monday, bloody great eh, sitting on tenterhooks here!


----------



## shiv

can't believe the pub has stayed quiet for 3 hours.

feeling really down this evening. so sick of being alone and having to deal with everything alone. i totally accept that as i instigated the separation it is my own undoing, but it is really starting to wear me down.

meeting with the general manager on monday to tell him i'm going to leave.

now to find a job. hmmmm.


----------



## rossi_mac

congratulations one and all another week of being a diabetic succesfully (debatable!) managed.

Hope you're all well the beer is flowing here already!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

do you know how much it hurts when you bare your soul on something like your blog, only to have it all come crashing down because of one hurtful comment?

I won't be going on that forum again :/


----------



## am64

hey sam you ok ... its all virtual !!! apart from your job xx


----------



## Hazel

hello people - how about a pear cidar please - to set me up for the Newcastle meet tomoro


----------



## am64

Hazel said:


> hello people - how about a pear cidar please - to set me up for the Newcastle meet tomoro



ooh have fun tomoorow hazel xxx pear cider ..nice choice


----------



## Steff

eve all xx

mm pear cider sounds good , bring it on x


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> do you know how much it hurts when you bare your soul on something like your blog, only to have it all come crashing down because of one hurtful comment?
> 
> I won't be going on that forum again :/



oh no  i'm on msn if you want to chat xxx


----------



## Red Pumper

Evening all,

I'll have a pint of Black Sheep please.


----------



## Steff

Red Pumper said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I'll have a pint of Black Sheep please.



evening red

coming up x


----------



## Red Pumper

Cheers!

Hope everyone is well tonight and ready for the weekend.

Good weather forecast for the north west, so could be out and about quite a bit.


----------



## Steff

Red Pumper said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Hope everyone is well tonight and ready for the weekend.
> 
> Good weather forecast for the north west, so could be out and about quite a bit.



all is well here and yeah the sun is expected tmorow up here as well x


----------



## Red Pumper

Another pint please.

Just turned the telly off. Saving ashes to ashes to watch it with my other half tomorrow night and there's nowt else on that I fancy watching. So put a CD on and poured myself a another glass of wine.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all , glad i had that early night really needed it x

dismal morning here, was going into town but not to sure now x


----------



## shiv

morning all, it's rained over night but i'm hoping it'll stay dry today.

taking one of my guys out to Monmouth at 10, i really like Monmouth!

lovely hypo in the night; 2.9 at half three. on waking i was 15.7, guess i overcorrected :\ just waiting for them to come down before i have some breakfast!


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

The election on the telly is getting on my....... 

Watching some old choo choo train DVDs instead. If that gets boring will go walkies instead!


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning All.
> 
> The election on the telly is getting on my.......
> 
> Watching some old choo choo train DVDs instead. If that gets boring will go walkies instead!



Yeah Tez same here getting right up my nose.

Im sat watching WWE at the minute x


----------



## Steff

Very quiet today.

Had a funny sort of day already, had a call saying my niece has broken her arm poor baby my sis moved 4 weeks ago and has had nothing but stress since doing so.


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Went walkies for three hours earlier.

I'm listening to Fleetwood Mac. *Don't Stop* is making the ornaments move....

I feel a little half of something coming on.... But decisions....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

on hold with the bank....


----------



## shiv

i've pretty much decided that i'll visit the US either later this year or early next year, out of season to get cheaper tickets.

i have friends in Boston, NYC/NY state and DC, so i'm going to basically try and see all of them and hopefully not have to pay for any hostels or anything!

all depends on the money!


----------



## Steff

Evening all lamb moussaka for tea


am hope you ok not seen you around today ?? xx


----------



## Freddie99

Bloods pre Mc Donalds binge were 5.2 mmol/L. Bloods an hour after are 4.2 mmol/L. Need I say more! I even guesstimated the carbs for a Mc Flurry with reasonalbe accuracy! Mc D's say 51g and I guessed sixty! Who's the daddy!


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening crew hope all well

Went for a walk friday on way home brought me levels right down! I now see why some of you do so!

How many carbs in a BOTTLE of baileys???

I think I maybe slighty drunk, or at least I should be in a couple of minutes.

drinkwiththecurtainscloseddotcodotuk


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Evening all lamb moussaka for tea
> 
> 
> am hope you ok not seen you around today ?? xx



im fine !!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> im fine !!!



glad to hear it,

back after the film on 4 x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> glad to hear it,
> 
> back after the film on 4 x



ooh is a good one ??? we got the cricket on here


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ooh is a good one ??? we got the cricket on here



transporter 2 with jason stathem.


----------



## rossi_mac

I've seen that one steff good flick!!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## LisaLQ

Blu, our dane (the one in my avatar), died through the night.

Not just one g&t please, pass the whole bottle.


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Blu, our dane (the one in my avatar), died through the night.
> 
> Not just one g&t please, pass the whole bottle.



awww sorry to hear that lisa may i ask how it died ?  x x


----------



## shiv

LisaLQ said:


> Blu, our dane (the one in my avatar), died through the night.
> 
> Not just one g&t please, pass the whole bottle.



so sorry


----------



## LisaLQ

We dont know.  He is...He was...old for a dane, he's had some health issues over the last year, several of - ranging from spinal degeneration, hip dysplasia, to a shoulder injury and potential bone tumour - things that couldn't be fixed because his heart wasn't strong enough to put him under anaesthetic.  The vet didnt expect him to last til Christmas.

He's been doing so well, off pain relief, playing like a puppy and happy up until last night.  He was a bit grumbly and sick, nothing to worry about in itself as he's prone to a dicky tummy too...I stayed up til 2am with him, Mick stayed up til after 4am and slept downstairs with him - when he woke just before 7am, he'd gone.


----------



## Donald

Sorry that Blu has died but I'am sure he was very much loved and sure you have many happy fond memories


----------



## Northerner

LisaLQ said:


> We dont know.  He is...He was...old for a dane, he's had some health issues over the last year, several of - ranging from spinal degeneration, hip dysplasia, to a shoulder injury and potential bone tumour - things that couldn't be fixed because his heart wasn't strong enough to put him under anaesthetic.  The vet didnt expect him to last til Christmas.
> 
> He's been doing so well, off pain relief, playing like a puppy and happy up until last night.  He was a bit grumbly and sick, nothing to worry about in itself as he's prone to a dicky tummy too...I stayed up til 2am with him, Mick stayed up til after 4am and slept downstairs with him - when he woke just before 7am, he'd gone.



Very sorry to hear this Lisa. He was clearly very much loved by you all, and I have no doubt he returned that in spades, bless him.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Well it seems as though crazy stalker lady has stopped. She emailed me last night with the closest thing to an apology I think I will ever get. Still very holier than thou but there we have it. 

Also, what the hell is up with my lack of appetite? I just don't want to eat anything at the moment 

woke up on 9.0mmol/L and at the moment even just a little bit of food makes me full. I'm just not hungry. So I'm not going to eat *shrug* force myself to get hungry.


----------



## Northerner

Great news about the stalker lady Sam  Not good about the appetite - might be worth having just a little something to keep your liver from kicking out glucose, my levels tend to creep up if I don't eat. Hope you're feeling ravenous soon!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Great news about the stalker lady Sam  Not good about the appetite - might be worth having just a little something to keep your liver from kicking out glucose, my levels tend to creep up if I don't eat. Hope you're feeling ravenous soon!



Getting there...slowly :/ But I just...urgh, food :/

bg 6.9, might have a bit of toast in a bit or something. 

Maybe I'm coming down with something? Levels seem to be higher on waking atm...


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Getting there...slowly :/ But I just...urgh, food :/
> 
> bg 6.9, might have a bit of toast in a bit or something.
> 
> Maybe I'm coming down with something? Levels seem to be higher on waking atm...



Yeah, I usually go for some plain toast or sip some juice. I think this is the sort of thing that non-diabetics really don't understand - that it's not just about injecting a set amount of insulin each day, there are soooo many things to consider, stoopid diabetes! My waking levels have been exactly 7.0 for the past 4 days, probably because I'm not very active due to my knee injury. I've been increasing my lantus, but no effect so far. I'm normally between 4.5 and 5.5 on waking


----------



## shiv

Northerner said:


> Yeah, I usually go for some plain toast or sip some juice. I think this is the sort of thing that non-diabetics really don't understand - that it's not just about injecting a set amount of insulin each day, there are soooo many things to consider, stoopid diabetes! My waking levels have been exactly 7.0 for the past 4 days, probably because I'm not very active due to my knee injury. I've been increasing my lantus, but no effect so far. I'm normally between 4.5 and 5.5 on waking



agree with the non-d people. even the people closest around me don't realise that it is always on my mind, whether i'm testing or eating or not.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Yeah, I usually go for some plain toast or sip some juice. I think this is the sort of thing that non-diabetics really don't understand - that it's not just about injecting a set amount of insulin each day, there are soooo many things to consider, stoopid diabetes! My waking levels have been exactly 7.0 for the past 4 days, probably because I'm not very active due to my knee injury. I've been increasing my lantus, but no effect so far. I'm normally between 4.5 and 5.5 on waking



its rubbish isn't it?  am really not in the mood for non-diabetics atm - no offence to the mums here cuz you're all ace and understand and stuff. But its always there, I mean - thinking about it all the time is just so...so...taxing isn't it?

It's just...its all rubbish right now. The thought of eating anything is making me feel quite ill D: And the bad thing is I'm actually hungry now 

Todays blog post is going to be a corker by the way XD


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I had a rocky bar...and now I'm not hungry anymore.

FFS :/


----------



## am64

afternoon all x lisa so sorry to hear about your lovely dane  we've got a 16  year old solly dog at the moment and am dreding the time when she dies ...xx


----------



## LisaLQ

Thanks folks xxxx

Dane lifespan is ridiculously heartbreaking.  He was our first dane, and he'll probably also be our last, I cant do it again.

So quiet here.  Even with 5 kids.  Blu was a little bit senile in his old age, he'd bark at anything - me leaving the room, me coming into the room, the door, the loo, the postie, anyone walking past etc etc.  No barking today.  It's just all wrong.


----------



## Steff

Blimey just back had a tiramasu never tryed it , cant stand it never again yuk yuk, to much brown powdery stuff on top.


----------



## Tezzz

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss Lisa.

I hope you have many happy memories to remember.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

right, dinner time...not that I'm hungry :/


----------



## Steff

evening all well lewis for me for the next 2 hours then a lovely nice lush product bath hehe xx


----------



## twinnie

hello all hope everyone is okay


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

feeling restless.


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> hello all hope everyone is okay



Hi Twinnie! Hope you are well too!


----------



## Steff

Good evening twinnie x x


----------



## twinnie

hi guys large diet coke please


----------



## shiv

evening all, i'm thinking about having a nice hot bath.


----------



## rachelha

Evening all - how is everyone doing?


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> evening all, i'm thinking about having a nice hot bath.



shiv have your cheques cleared yet hun so u can get your lush bits


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Evening all - how is everyone doing?



Evening rach hows things x


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> shiv have your cheques cleared yet hun so u can get your lush bits



love lush i got this bar of soap its called snap the whip and its great for my hands with all the testing i do i am really lucky there is a big lush shop in glasgow that i visit all the time


----------



## HelenP

Steff2010 said:


> Blimey just back had a tiramasu never tryed it , cant stand it never again yuk yuk, to much brown powdery stuff on top.



  Tiramasu is my FAVOURITE dessert!!  I LOVE it !!

Sorry to hear about your dawg, Lisa.

xx


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> love lush i got this bar of soap its called snap the whip and its great for my hands with all the testing i do i am really lucky there is a big lush shop in glasgow that i visit all the time



lol i think shiv is guna get that one 


i just got my latest goodies on sat got the think pink bath ballistic the joy of jelly shower jelly, the hand and body lotion cocao butter and the fresh berry face mask lol


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Tiramasu is my FAVOURITE dessert!!  I LOVE it !!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your dawg, Lisa.
> 
> xx



lol it is to sickly for me, i got a pack of 4 here helen if you want them


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> lol i think shiv is guna get that one
> 
> 
> i just got my latest goodies on sat got the think pink bath ballistic the joy of jelly shower jelly, the hand and body lotion cocao butter and the fresh berry face mask lol



i love the bath bombs so does my daughter the bath is allways covered in pink glitter lol but its worth it


----------



## shiv

Steff2010 said:


> shiv have your cheques cleared yet hun so u can get your lush bits



no  think it's going to be monday, fingers crossed!!


----------



## shiv

twinnie said:


> love lush i got this bar of soap its called snap the whip and its great for my hands with all the testing i do i am really lucky there is a big lush shop in glasgow that i visit all the time



yes i'm going to get that!


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> i love the bath bombs so does my daughter the bath is allways covered in pink glitter lol but its worth it



i get told off by him he says i need my own bathroom just for all my fancy gear as he calls it lol. i used the jelly and the bath was covered in bits of purple he had a right go haha


----------



## twinnie

shiv said:


> yes i'm going to get that!



its brilliant its leaves your skin so soft and you can barley see the marks on my fingers and it smells brilliant well worth the money


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> lol it is to sickly for me, i got a pack of 4 here helen if you want them



I'll have them!!

Sorry to here about Blu Lisa. hugs.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> I'll have them!!
> 
> Sorry to here about Blu Lisa. hugs.



lol you a fan as well hun


----------



## Hazel

I *SO* envjy those who can use lovely 'smellies' in the bath

I can only use Simple products or I can't sit down for a month and end up needing to go to the doc for cream


----------



## Steff

Hazel said:


> I *SO* envjy those who can use lovely 'smellies' in the bath
> 
> I can only use Simple products or I can't sit down for a month and end up needing to go to the doc for cream



Is it some kind of reaction to the ingredients hazel?


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> lol you a fan as well hun



Unfortunately for me, I have an incredibly sweet tooth.  

I blame my Dad, he has a biscuit tin (for open packets), big biscuit tin (for back up packets), cake tin, sweet tin, chocolate bars and biscuits in the fridge, and so far as he is concerned pudding and cake are 2 separate courses.  

I grew up on a diet of sugar


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> i get told off by him he says i need my own bathroom just for all my fancy gear as he calls it lol. i used the jelly and the bath was covered in bits of purple he had a right go haha



lol he says as long as he has no pink glitter on him for work i can do what i like but i have caught him using my soap and hand cream lol


----------



## Hazel

I can only assume so Steff - on the few occasions I have tried something new the problem returns, very itchy and painful - so it is not worth risking


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> lol he says as long as he has no pink glitter on him for work i can do what i like but i have caught him using my soap and hand cream lol



Really mine would never entertain the thought of using nothing but is lynx shower gel and his sure deodorant


----------



## Steff

Hazel said:


> I can only assume so Steff - on the few occasions I have tried something new the problem returns, very itchy and painful - so it is not worth risking



Must be a right pain speaking personally as a woman id be lost with out all my smellies for the bath xx


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Really mine would never entertain the thought of using nothing but is lynx shower gel and his sure deodorant



haha i told him what i had wrote and he was all like dont tell them that heehee


----------



## shiv

Steff2010 said:


> Really mine would never entertain the thought of using nothing but is lynx shower gel and his sure deodorant



i've had dave in clay masks and those peel off masks, my mum bought him loads of bathroom bits for christmas this year!! he loves all that stuff, although he isn't vain - he just thinks it's fun!


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> haha i told him what i had wrote and he was all like dont tell them that heehee



She is doing nothing for your street cred mr twinnie lol.


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> i've had dave in clay masks and those peel off masks, my mum bought him loads of bathroom bits for christmas this year!! he loves all that stuff, although he isn't vain - he just thinks it's fun!



Wish mine was more like that, i even so much as suggest i put abit of bubble bath in his bath and he looks at me like im suggesting putting bleach in


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> She is doing nothing for your street cred mr twinnie lol.



he says he now needs to go to the gym to man up after me telling people he likes girlie stuff lol


----------



## Northerner

Do you know ladies, this is nothing like any pub I have ever spent time in - all this talk of make up and smellies! What!  Not a problem, keep on with your lovely conversations!


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> he says he now needs to go to the gym to man up after me telling people he likes girlie stuff lol



make sure he takes his handbag with him though .


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Do you know ladies, this is nothing like any pub I have ever spent time in - all this talk of make up and smellies! What!  Not a problem, keep on with your lovely conversations!



you need rossi and tom in here Alan to man things u abit.


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> make sure he takes his handbag with him though .



pmsl god it good to be back on here


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> pmsl god it good to be back on here



im here all week hun


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hjhkko;kl;'klhjkhgyuiopiuytrdsdfgkluytresw078yui[pkghfjhkh


----------



## Steff

Must get ironing done now back in abit x


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Must get ironing done now back in abit x



i dont envy you hate ironing see u later steff


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> i dont envy you hate ironing see u later steff



only had to do sons school uniform and OHS  work gear hun x


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> hjhkko;kl;'klhjkhgyuiopiuytrdsdfgkluytresw078yui[pkghfjhkh



Wot wot wot? Anything we can help with Sam?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Wot wot wot? Anything we can help with Sam?



I can't trust people it seems. That email from you know who? The promise that she made? Guess who's sat there page refreshing my dblog over and over and over? I am so fed up of it! I am too trusting and I am far too nice. And I am THIS CLOSE to shutting down TBG for good


----------



## Steff

Keep going sam hun it must be very very annoying well thats not strong enough a word but just keep thinking in 8 days you will have a new job to look forward to  and focus on and the pennies will come rolling in xxxx

MASSIVE hugs ((((((((((((((((((xx)))))))


----------



## shiv

i tell you what at the next meet shall we arrange for like someone from the Body Shop or Lush to come and we can have a product party


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> i tell you what at the next meet shall we arrange for like someone from the Body Shop or Lush to come and we can have a product party



im in definetly a good idea lol


----------



## am64

hazel i have problems with smellies aswell


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hazel i have problems with smellies aswell



evening am xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> evening am xx



hey steff and the rest of you'all xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hey steff and the rest of you'all xxx



you good hun?


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> you good hun?



yep just in for quick read before bed x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep just in for quick read before bed x



yes i will be there before 11 tonight, hate waiting up for him to come in so hot blanket on at 10 ready for 11 x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> yes i will be there before 11 tonight, hate waiting up for him to come in so hot blanket on at 10 ready for 11 x



im just tired and wanna sleep so'll be off soon i thinks


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> im just tired and wanna sleep so'll be off soon i thinks



okies, early start for you tmro hun?


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> okies, early start for you tmro hun?



school run, dog walks, shop, taking rubbish to dump then to drop D at college as its near the dump ..should be in and out all day !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> school run, dog walks, shop, taking rubbish to dump then to drop D at college as its near the dump ..should be in and out all day !



busy bee hun as ever .


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I can't trust people it seems. That email from you know who? The promise that she made? Guess who's sat there page refreshing my dblog over and over and over? I am so fed up of it! I am too trusting and I am far too nice. And I am THIS CLOSE to shutting down TBG for good



Sam, you've put so much work into building it, don't let this petty individual deter you.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Sam, you've put so much work into building it, don't let this petty individual deter you.



oh i won't, after all I have nablopomo to finish and a cool vlog to do tomorrow. If she's so desperate to learn about diabetes she should go elsewhere to be quite frank. 

I really need to stop trusting people so easily.

On the plus side, I managed to inject in my arm earlier. First with the help of matt and second time on my own. Felt odd.


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> oh i won't, after all I have nablopomo to finish and a cool vlog to do tomorrow. If she's so desperate to learn about diabetes she should go elsewhere to be quite frank.
> 
> I really need to stop trusting people so easily.
> 
> On the plus side, I managed to inject in my arm earlier. First with the help of matt and second time on my own. Felt odd.



Glad to hear it! She shouldn't prevent the people who like to read your blog from enjoying it and learning from it  I bet Matt was more scared about the injections than you


----------



## HelenP

rachelha said:


> I blame my Dad, he has a biscuit tin (for open packets), big biscuit tin (for back up packets), cake tin, sweet tin, chocolate bars and biscuits in the fridge, and so far as he is concerned pudding and cake are 2 separate courses.



I like the sound of your dad......................is he single, lol?? ?? 

xx


----------



## Steff

nights all xx


tc


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all,

I need a quiet pint, long day. Went home to see the little sisters perform in a concert which was lovely. Good to go and see the mother.

Tom


----------



## shiv

just had a lovely bath - lots of bubbles. painted my finger nails again, deep purple this time, yummy. just wish i wasn't going to an empty bed. not as in i'd have any old anyone in it, but it's just so weird after 2 years...i don't like going to bed alone.


----------



## LisaLQ

Just wanted to say thanks for the messages and nighty night.

Oh and to whoever said they were brought up on a diet of sugar....be careful, that can make you diabetic, you know *ducks*

 

Sleep tight xx


----------



## LisaLQ

Ps.  Might have to change my avatar.


----------



## Northerner

LisaLQ said:


> Ps.  Might have to change my avatar.



I will miss Blu's face if you do Lisa, but understand if you feel the need to change it. He has such a lovely, friendly face


----------



## smile4loubie

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH why do people have to make life difficult! Alan's ex is trying to cause problems with access etc and money. Shes already getting over ?300 a month for child support & a loan. Doing my head in. Shes only started to kick up since me & Alan got together apparently. Shes got a partner shes had since a week after Alan moved out 3 years ago so I dont think its jealousy. I think its just her trying to control everything with Alan still. Just gets sooo frustrating & it can't be doing Alan's son any favours with the stress & tension ARGGGGGGHHHH


----------



## Northerner

Loubie, sorry to hear that Alan is getting problems. A close friend of mine couldn't have been more generous towards his former partner and son *who he loved dearly), but still got an enormous amount of grief. Hope things get resolved amicably.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

I feel like sinning today.

Guess who would want to have a large bowl of Alpen for breakfast...?  

Yes I know it's full of the S word. So what. I can *walk* it off.


----------



## LisaLQ

Sinning and Alpen are not two words I thought would ever be in the same sentence lol.


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Lisa and Steff.

To me Alpen is *very* sweet.

I think I'll do 5 miles when the breakfast has gone down. 

My neighbours dog might get taken out for a another drag. His vet says the weight is coming off nicely. Not sure who he is referring to...

Then when I've done that it's up on the roof to sort out the telly aerial.


----------



## Steff

My mum used to love tghe stuff personally i cant stand alpen lol.I've just had a rasher of bacon and a slice of brown bread buttered lol.


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> My mum used to love tghe stuff personally i cant stand alpen lol.I've just had a rasher of bacon and a slice of brown bread buttered lol.



Oh no Steff! Bacon Sarnies. *I want one!!* Will have one tomorrow I think. The smell of the bacon cooking will wake the other half up....


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Oh no Steff! Bacon Sarnies. *I want one!!* Will have one tomorrow I think. The smell of the bacon cooking will wake the other half up....



lol not got that problem here mine leaves for worl at 04.35 xx


Back later on school run and shop to do x


----------



## Steff

smile4loubie said:


> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH why do people have to make life difficult! Alan's ex is trying to cause problems with access etc and money. Shes already getting over ?300 a month for child support & a loan. Doing my head in. Shes only started to kick up since me & Alan got together apparently. Shes got a partner shes had since a week after Alan moved out 3 years ago so I dont think its jealousy. I think its just her trying to control everything with Alan still. Just gets sooo frustrating & it can't be doing Alan's son any favours with the stress & tension ARGGGGGGHHHH



Sorry to hear this lou it is a very tough time for all concered my OH went through a similier thing with his older son, he was left with him for three years as the mum left the marital home for someone else but she came back for her son after those 3 years and the judge gave her custody it was horrilbe for my OH as she was very awkward with acsess luckily it all got sorted.


----------



## shiv

morning all.

i so want to go back to sleep. i'm so tired this morning.

i can nap this afternoon though, woohoo


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hi all! Waking BG 5.6 so I'm basal testing

Just what I need - arguments with Matt. I've been trying to get through to the job centre for the both of us and all he can do is have a go at me. I'm so fed up of his attitude, and I'm starting to wonder what I'm even doing with him.

oh hurrah finally through

done and cancelled, and yet again the job centre screwed up :/ I am writing a letter of complaint this afternoon!


----------



## am64

morning all ...nice and bright here ...but cooooollllddddd ??


----------



## Steff

wooooooooooooooooop we have been accepted on a property im soooo pleased


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> wooooooooooooooooop we have been accepted on a property im soooo pleased



great stuff come on spill ...where what and when ????


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> great stuff come on spill ...where what and when ????



well he(OH)has to be the one that signs the papers they guy is ringing us bk this evening with when, where it is a 2 bedroomed semi with kitchen and living room alread decced out.


----------



## rachelha

Morning all.

I am definitely in need of something this morning, not sure if it is sleep, caffeine, a hug, or a kick up the backside.  I just want to go back to bed and hide away. :-(

Sorry to hear about the problems with Alan's ex Lou.

V exciting about the flat Steff.

Rx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> well he(OH)has to be the one that signs the papers they guy is ringing us bk this evening with when, where it is a 2 bedroomed semi with kitchen and living room alread decced out.



oohhh sounds nice ..is it a flat you got at mo ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> oohhh sounds nice ..is it a flat you got at mo ?



at the min yeah it is, now to sort dates and a van out, this is the time you wish one or both of us drove 


morning rach u okies x


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> at the min yeah it is, now to sort dates and a van out, this is the time you wish one or both of us drove
> 
> 
> morning rach u okies x



Just feeling sorry for myself - hopefully it will go away quick.  I have 2 consultants appointments, a scan and a trip to the dentist this week - oh and work too.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Just feeling sorry for myself - hopefully it will go away quick.  I have 2 consultants appointments, a scan and a trip to the dentist this week - oh and work too.



Blimey hun good luck at the scan and the dentist the worse place i would ever wanna go lol, i hate those places, is it work on your teeth then or a check up?


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Blimey hun good luck at the scan and the dentist the worse place i would ever wanna go lol, i hate those places, is it work on your teeth then or a check up?



Had a check up last week - it is a filling this time.  I am terrified of the dentist.  I was going to ask about sedation, but it is a no go if you are preggers.  I dont know why I am so bad, I have never had a bad experience at the dentist, it is completely stupid.


----------



## am64

hi all soz got to shoot out catch you all later xx


----------



## Steff

laters am xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ok this is NOT cool. not cool at all 

right cup of tea then tidy, get on with this surprise for my blog tonight too. I might head back up to the cemetary with my camera later on as well  After lunch I think


----------



## smile4loubie

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> ok this is NOT cool. not cool at all
> 
> right cup of tea then tidy, get on with this surprise for my blog tonight too. I might head back up to the cemetary with my camera later on as well  After lunch I think



Sounds interesting Sam x I gotta go jump in the shower. Got "Avon Calling" soon =) I've been given a job with them =) xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

smile4loubie said:


> Sounds interesting Sam x I gotta go jump in the shower. Got "Avon Calling" soon =) I've been given a job with them =) xx



well done you. full time?!

I got my RBS bible today...nice bedtime reading :/


----------



## smile4loubie

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> well done you. full time?!
> 
> I got my RBS bible today...nice bedtime reading :/



Nah just part time but at least its money though. Going to have to postpone the wedding though as we cant afford it next year ='(


----------



## smile4loubie

I'm now an Avon Rep!! woop


----------



## Steff

smile4loubie said:


> I'm now an Avon Rep!! woop



ding dong


----------



## SacredHeart

My Mum and Dad were full time 'Avon Ladies' for years!


----------



## Steff

Right tea time calling bk later x


----------



## Tezzz

smile4loubie said:


> I'm now an Avon Rep!! woop



I used to deliver to the reps 20 years ago in London. Oh what joy.


----------



## smile4loubie

brightontez said:


> I used to deliver to the reps 20 years ago in London. Oh what joy.



hehehe. I got to get ?78 by next monday!


----------



## rachelha

Watching TOTP 2 80s special, what great songs, brings back lots of memories


----------



## Pigeon

Me too! "Don't leave me this way" took me right back to roller skating at the leisure centre when I was 5! Hope you're enjoying it...


----------



## shiv

loads of people on facebook are talking about this totp special!!


----------



## rachelha

Pigeon said:


> Me too! "Don't leave me this way" took me right back to roller skating at the leisure centre when I was 5! Hope you're enjoying it...



I remember doing the spinning round with one arm in the air dance thing 

I am feeling quite embarrassed now listening to Bros though  what was I thinking


----------



## Pigeon

Yazz now, this is another rollerskating track... you'd think I spent the entire eighties skating!


----------



## rachelha

Pigeon said:


> Yazz now, this is another rollerskating track... you'd think I spent the entire eighties skating!



we used to have roller discos in the school gym.  They were the high point of the social life in my town.


----------



## rachelha

I wondered how they would beat Yazz. Kylie and Jason, I could go all misty eyed.


----------



## Pigeon

Check out Jason and Kylie's dance moves....


----------



## rachelha

Black Box, that reminds me of youth wing. Thursdays from 7-9 at school.


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Im missing glee  My box has packed in god dam it, only have the bbc channels .... so im left with  holby city I dont even watch it! lol russel howard in half an hour tho


----------



## twinnie

hello all


----------



## am64

hi twinnie hows the bump...talking of which how did rachel get on was it your appointment today ?


----------



## Steff

Good eve all xx


----------



## smile4loubie

rachelha said:


> I remember doing the spinning round with one arm in the air dance thing
> 
> I am feeling quite embarrassed now listening to Bros though  what was I thinking



Bros used to live just up the road from me =) (so my mum tells me)


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> hi twinnie hows the bump...talking of which how did rachel get on was it your appointment today ?



Hi, it was my scan today all is fine with his heart.  I am finding it all very tough at the moment though.  My hba1c has gone back up a bit, and I ended up crying at the docs, I should be really happy all is well, but just don't feel it.


----------



## smile4loubie

rachelha said:


> Hi, it was my scan today all is fine with his heart.  I am finding it all very tough at the moment though.  My hba1c has gone back up a bit, and I ended up crying at the docs, I should be really happy all is well, but just don't feel it.



Hugs rachel xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ok, she is STILL stalking my LJ. Man I hate it when I trust people :/


----------



## Tezzz

Right,

Off to bed I think. 

Had a clear out and 148 gigs of video junk has been nuked off the hard drive. Do you think I should get a life and keep away from youtube perhaps?

Night All.


----------



## shiv

woo first one up!

morning all - can i go back to bed and NOT go for this training this morning?!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

forced some breakfast down me. Still not feeling this eating lark very much :/

Going out for a walk in a bit to just...forget and to think about everything. Photography helps I find.


----------



## am64

Morning folks ..im feeling a bit better today..like you sam i have had no appetite and have been feeling sick...was sick yeaterday...my nose has been running like a tap and yesterady i slept 7 extra hours


----------



## Steff

OH said those immortal words to me last night, you can decorate the bedroom how you want ohh  gettt in,such a good feeling around here for once wooooooooooooooooo


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> OH said those immortal words to me last night, you can decorate the bedroom how you want ohh  gettt in,such a good feeling around here for once wooooooooooooooooo



BRIGHT PINK HEEEHEEEHE


----------



## twinnie

i was going to say that


----------



## Steff

Lilac is winning so far


----------



## am64

SNAP heheee What about PINK and ORANGE  with a SKY BLUE wood work ??


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Lilac is winning so far



nice


----------



## am64

with BROWN  heheee you can tell i was trained as a designer hehe


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

camera is on charge, ipod on charge. I just want to go out now D:


----------



## shiv

take a walk to Glos sam, come and keep me company


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> camera is on charge, ipod on charge. I just want to go out now D:



sam if the weather is anything like here ...bright and sunny with fluffy white clouds it'll be lovely BUT its really cold !!! take a coat


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> take a walk to Glos sam, come and keep me company



might take me a while to get there lol

i think i'll head out around 12, camera charged or not


----------



## SacredHeart

Meter, lancets, needles and strips....all on the coffee table at home. Where I am not. Oh dear.


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Meter, lancets, needles and strips....all on the coffee table at home. Where I am not. Oh dear.



well opps you'll be racking up the miles for northe on his UK tour then ???
BTW we must Talk DiDkA ....or is it dying a death??


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

It's going to rain later...

Walkies may be curtailed...

And the politics is still on the blinking telly. Time perhaps for a three hour stew in the bath with a good book and a cup of tea me thinks...


----------



## Tezzz

SacredHeart said:


> Meter, lancets, needles and strips....all on the coffee table at home. Where I am not. Oh dear.



Don't you have a spare set in your handbag? I have a spare meter in my work jacket because of the driving.


----------



## SacredHeart

am64 said:


> well opps you'll be racking up the miles for northe on his UK tour then ???
> BTW we must Talk DiDkA ....or is it dying a death??



Absolutely we must. I've been trying to put together an email for you with what went down at London, etc. But computer is playing silly buggers. That's gonna have to be a lunchtime job, i think....


----------



## shiv

i LOVE that we have so many new people on the forum! but i'm curious where they all came from, lol!


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> i LOVE that we have so many new people on the forum! but i'm curious where they all came from, lol!



lol me to, but its good aint it the more the merrier.


----------



## SacredHeart

brightontez said:


> Don't you have a spare set in your handbag? I have a spare meter in my work jacket because of the driving.



I use the Contour, so I only have one. I have several other meters, but they're at home. It usually comes everywhere with me. I only took it out of my bag to put more needles and strips in. Andrew went and got it for me though


----------



## rachelha

Have to go and tell my boss that I have another hospital appointment on Friday morning - not looking forward to it.  I am not sure if she will ask what it is for, and not sure if I want to tell her if she does.  It is to start seeing a psychiatrist in the ante/post natal depression clinic :-(


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Have to go and tell my boss that I have another hospital appointment on Friday morning - not looking forward to it.  I am not sure if she will ask what it is for, and not sure if I want to tell her if she does.  It is to start seeing a psychiatrist in the ante/post natal depression :-(



You surely are not oblidged to tell her are you hun? im sure she would not tell you , xx


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> You surely are not oblidged to tell her are you hun? im sure she would not tell you , xx



Weirdly she has told me about her seeing a shrink in the past.  I guess she would just assume it was pregnancy related, if I dont say anything.   I wouldn't want her to think there is anything up with the baby though.

In theory she knows I am on anti-ds but in practice she probably didnt listen in the first place or has forgotten.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Weirdly she has told me about her seeing a shrink in the past.  I guess she would just assume it was pregnancy related, if I dont say anything.   I wouldn't want her to think there is anything up with the baby though.
> 
> In theory she knows I am on anti-ds but in practice she probably didnt listen in the first place or has forgotten.



Well if she feels comfy teeling you then maybe you could tell her ,at least she wont recoil in horror as she will know what your going through x


----------



## rachelha

Still not told her,  I think I am going to chicken out, wait until she has gone home and then email her.  I am not feeling particularly strong today.  I have a meeting with the head of HR and her about materntiy stuff tomorrow, not looking forward to that.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Still not told her,  I think I am going to chicken out, wait until she has gone home and then email her.  I am not feeling particularly strong today.  I have a meeting with the head of HR and her about materntiy stuff tomorrow, not looking forward to that.



Do what you thinks best hun, emaling is far easier i guess good luck x


----------



## Laura22

shiv said:


> i LOVE that we have so many new people on the forum! but i'm curious where they all came from, lol!



I found my way here via Diabetes UK!


----------



## shiv

you found the pub laura awesome!


----------



## am64

Laura22 said:


> I found my way here via Diabetes UK!



haa good ole DUK must be realising what a good assest they have here!! what ya be having laura ??


----------



## am64

were've you all gone??? on well im in and out now getting the gannets food together xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I just finished watching harry potter and the half blood prince. It has made me want to read them all again  a trip to the library tomorrow may be in order to get as many of them as possible! I cried like a baby at the ending just now, so well done (don't hate me, but the films have just got better and better. Plus its way better than that twilight rubbish!). 

Now I'm off out to spend more money I don't have on food. I wish my new credit card would hurry up and get here.


----------



## rachelha

I'm here (on and off - at work).

We are all a right misery bunch on here at the mo - me included.  Maybe it is the moon


----------



## rachelha

Just emailed by boss about the hospital appointment on Friday, now she has gone home, what a coward.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

matt just set the fire alarm off, oops.


----------



## Northerner

Gordon's gorn...I predict a couple of years of disastrous government and a Labour landslide at the next election after total disillusionment with Conservatives and Liberals. Don't envy them taking over with the problems facing the country and no real mandate.

Just my opinion - yours may differ drastically!


----------



## Steff

No eastenders grrrr.


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> No eastenders grrrr.



Just Westenders tonight Steff!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Just Westenders tonight Steff!



 Is it an all nighter this thing on bbc then gr


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I am utterly ecstatic over the new Con/Lib coalition. YEAH DAVID CAMERON


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> Is it an all nighter this thing on bbc then gr



They like to milk it all they can - lost count of how many programs have been taken off air over the past couple of days! I've heard that Nick Clegg has been having an affair with David Cameron's wife though, and she is now pregnant. Plus, Tony Blair is to return after discovering that he is the long-lost son of William Hague, and there is to be a tearful reunion in the Queen Vic, just before Harriet Harman runs down John Prescott in the Square...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> They like to milk it all they can - lost count of how many programs have been taken off air over the past couple of days! I've heard that Nick Clegg has been having an affair with David Cameron's wife though, and she is now pregnant. Plus, Tony Blair is to return after discovering that he is the long-lost son of William Hague, and there is to be a tearful reunion in the Queen Vic, just before Harriet Harman runs down John Prescott in the Square...



LMAO! That would actually be awesome!!! XD


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

trying to ring mum but she's not answering the phone


----------



## HelenP

AAARRRGGHH!!  HOW many times have they mentioned the 'choreography' of the occasion ?? !!!

xx


----------



## HelenP

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I am utterly ecstatic over the new Con/Lib coalition. YEAH DAVID CAMERON



Lol, it may not happen yet............

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

HelenP said:


> Lol, it may not happen yet............
> 
> xx



I'd say it's pretty much a shoe in

bye bye gordon brown, pack your bags you're not wanted anymore


----------



## HelenP

David Cameron's been tangoe'd !! 

xx


----------



## HelenP

HelenP said:


> Lol, it may not happen yet............
> 
> xx





SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I'd say it's pretty much a shoe in



Well, a minority government can't be a great idea, so yeah.....

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

HelenP said:


> Well, a minority government can't be a great idea, so yeah.....
> 
> xx



besides any government without labour (*cough* Gordon Brown) is good. The best "team" Con/Lib seems the best way forward for now at least.

I've just been texting my dad about it and he said that Cameron would be PM. This has made my day. I like his voice, he has a nice voice


----------



## Steff

Silly me forgot to take my needle, i can see myself getting complacent with all thats coming uo moving wise, i cant keep forgetting to take my needle 3 hours late hmmmmmm


----------



## am64

well i am for one disguisted by the so call lib dems.... have the tories really agreed to PR if not ....grrrrrrrr 
the only saving grace is if they make Vince Cable in charge of the economy ...


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> besides any government without labour (*cough* Gordon Brown) is good. The best "team" Con/Lib seems the best way forward for now at least.
> 
> I've just been texting my dad about it and he said that Cameron would be PM. This has made my day. I like his voice, he has a nice voice



Well, you know where I stand, so I have to say that actually Cameron has failed in my eyes. After 13 years of an increasingly unpopular Labour goverment, and a malicious and biased media campaign against GB in particular, in the midst of an economic crisis where all the Tory proposals would have left us like Greece, David Cameron only just scraped a slight majority (47 seats more than Labour). He will have a rough few years ahead of him, as will the majority of us...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Yes am, they have 

David Cameron has been confirmed as PM!!!!!!!!! The change this country needs? I think so


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Well, you know where I stand, so I have to say that actually Cameron has failed in my eyes. After 13 years of an increasingly unpopular Labour goverment, and a malicious and biased media campaign against GB in particular, in the midst of an economic crisis where all the Tory proposals would have left us like Greece, David Cameron only just scraped a slight majority (47 seats more than Labour). He will have a rough few years ahead of him, as will the majority of us...



but he has a nice voice 

I really don't understand why so many people think this of the tories though? Is it all because of Thatcher? And because of the so called mistakes she made? The recession back then wasn't her fault after all. And personally I reckon Cameron (and now Clegg in there too), will work together to get this country back to where it should be. And that has to be a good thing right?


----------



## Steff

Banging head pain at front and back of my head 

so im heading to bed nights all x


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Well, you know where I stand, so I have to say that actually Cameron has failed in my eyes. After 13 years of an increasingly unpopular Labour goverment, and a malicious and biased media campaign against GB in particular, in the midst of an economic crisis where all the Tory proposals would have left us like Greece, David Cameron only just scraped a slight majority (47 seats more than Labour). He will have a rough few years ahead of him, as will the majority of us...



here here northe ...watch this space thank g** i dont have a pension or a mortgage ...may the liberal revolt begin !!! sold out


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> Banging head pain at front and back of my head
> 
> so im heading to bed nights all x



Sorry to hear it Steff, hope you can get a good night's good sleep.


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> but he has a nice voice
> 
> I really don't understand why so many people think this of the tories though? Is it all because of Thatcher? And because of the so called mistakes she made? The recession back then wasn't her fault after all. And personally I reckon Cameron (and now Clegg in there too), will work together to get this country back to where it should be. And that has to be a good thing right?



alot is wrong sam with all of the politics, keep learning about it all dont be apathetic and choose your own path but be wise to why you do... tory or socialist it doesnt matter aslong as its your choice  ...and ps maggie was popular because she was a woman  hehee


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> but he has a nice voice
> 
> I really don't understand why so many people think this of the tories though? Is it all because of Thatcher? And because of the so called mistakes she made? The recession back then wasn't her fault after all. And personally I reckon Cameron (and now Clegg in there too), will work together to get this country back to where it should be. And that has to be a good thing right?



Hi Sam, yes I'm afraid it has a great deal to do with Thatcher. She really divided the country in the 80s and basically ruined the Tories as an opposition party for many years after - and obviously still, as Cameron really shouldn't have had a better opportunity for a landslide this time around. Now, his plans will be watered down by some unholy alliance with whar should be a left-leaning Liberal Party, so he will struggle to make a positive impact. 

Oh, and Joanna Lumley has a much nicer voice!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear it Steff, hope you can get a good night's good sleep.



Me to thanks Northerner x


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> here here northe ...watch this space thank g** i dont have a pension or a mortgage ...may the liberal revolt begin !!! sold out



I will think twice about voting libdem again and I have voted for them the last 3 times.  Glory hunters.  Very disappointed. 

Unfortunately I have a pension and a mortgage, not feeling optomistic about the next few years at all.  I just hope  the person that said "whoever got in government would have such a rough time they would not be in power again for a generation" was right.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Hi Sam, yes I'm afraid it has a great deal to do with Thatcher. She really divided the country in the 80s and basically ruined the Tories as an opposition party for many years after - and obviously still, as Cameron really shouldn't have had a better opportunity for a landslide this time around. Now, his plans will be watered down by some unholy alliance with whar should be a left-leaning Liberal Party, so he will struggle to make a positive impact.
> 
> Oh, and Joanna Lumley has a much nicer voice!



hmmmm, well coming from a conservative family I gotta disagree  But its not something I wanna go into really, it will spark too much debate 

Oh I like his voice, plus he has a nice tie


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Me to thanks Northerner x



soz steffy B88888y politics eh ..hope the vist went well with lad aswell ...bet he wanted the biggest room ! have a lovely sleep speak tomorrow xx ps did look at area on google maps and looks pretty ok ... ???


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> hmmmm, well coming from a conservative family I gotta disagree  But its not something I wanna go into really, it will spark too much debate
> 
> Oh I like his voice, plus he has a nice tie



If we all thought the same Sam the world would be a very dull place! I'd better not mention what I think of Charles I...(ducks and runs!)


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> If we all thought the same Sam the world would be a very dull place! I'd better not mention what I think of Charles I...(ducks and runs!)



heheeee heeee thanks folks i needed that !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> If we all thought the same Sam the world would be a very dull place! I'd better not mention what I think of Charles I...(ducks and runs!)



DON'T YOU DARE ROFL



Poor charlie!







Now that's a beard!!!

and nah, a bit of political debate is all good, its kind of interesting to see how people differ. I mean, coming from a Con family I just can't see how the others are any good and I guess its the same for others too. It's pretty interesting.

Still though, nice tie. And his wife is called Samantha so that HAS to be worth something! Hehe


----------



## am64

hahhaa Sam great pic can you imagine if the world was like that now heehe


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> hahhaa Sam great pic can you imagine if the world was like that now heehe



ooooh am it would be HEAVEN i tell you - men with long hair and snazzy beards and the ladies in beautiful dresses. And of course muskets 

Man, I really need to rejoin the sealed knot...

or at least go back to cheriton for the day. I love that place so much but public transport there is a nightmare


----------



## Steff

Well the early night did not go as planned has a hyper about 9 and hit 24.3 at one point


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> Well the early night did not go as planned has a hyper about 9 and hit 24.3 at one point



Ack! Sorry Steff! Do you think it might be down to you being late with your Byetta jab?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Ack! Sorry Steff! Do you think it might be down to you being late with your Byetta jab?



That was my line of thinking yes Alan.It cant be the move we aint even started yet .


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> ooooh am it would be HEAVEN i tell you - men with long hair and snazzy beards and the ladies in beautiful dresses. And of course muskets
> 
> Man, I really need to rejoin the sealed knot...
> 
> or at least go back to cheriton for the day. I love that place so much but public transport there is a nightmare



hey we met some reconstructivist ...reinactors once and they had the coolest tent with all the pointy bits etc ...wrong era i s'pose !!

steffy its all the excitement hun x lush bath ???


----------



## shiv

oh it could be steff, stress does wonderful things to your body!!

i feel awful this evening, but i need to get on and do some serious packing. mum is picking me up on sunday so need to get organised for then. sigh, i hateeeeee moving.


----------



## margie

To be fair whatever the Lib Dems did would come in for critcism. 

Do nothing - what happened to doing what was best for the National Interest.
Support the labour party - those people who voted lib dem to keep the labour party out in their constituancy would be annoyed.
Support the conservative party - those people who voted lib dem to keep the conservatives out are upset.

I believe they are holding a meeting of their MPs, peers and National Exec now - and they need 75% approval or else the coalition is off and its a minority government.

Personally I have been unimpressed with DC since he became leader of the conservative party, lets see if my opinion of him improves.

Sam did you know he is descended from William IV and his wife from Charles I


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hey we met some reconstructivist ...reinactors once and they had the coolest tent with all the pointy bits etc ...wrong era i s'pose !!
> 
> steffy its all the excitement hun x lush bath ???



Usually id say yes but not tonight, i ve got 100 and 1 things going through my head and its all negative


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> oh it could be steff, stress does wonderful things to your body!!
> 
> i feel awful this evening, but i need to get on and do some serious packing. mum is picking me up on sunday so need to get organised for then. sigh, i hateeeeee moving.



I just dnt like being left alone to do the packing in the day when he is at work and that scares the hell out of me that ill do something wrong.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

margie said:


> Sam did you know he is descended from William IV and his wife from Charles I



OH MY GOD THAT IS THE BEST THING EVER

I now like him even more  his wife descended from charles I? Well, she's called Sam and now THIS? jkdlsajkldsjakldjsakldsakljdsalk


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Usually id say yes but not tonight, i ve got 100 and 1 things going through my head and its all negative



ok pen and paper time ...list lists and more lists then delegation ...ie bill etc that need cahnging OH... post redirection OH etc etc ...plan it out  xxx get lad involved getting rid of stuff ...be RUTHLESS xxx good luck and we are always here for the frustration rants ...same for you shiv xx


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> OH MY GOD THAT IS THE BEST THING EVER
> 
> I now like him even more



Tsk! You've done it now margie - we'll never turn her now!


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> OH MY GOD THAT IS THE BEST THING EVER
> 
> I now like him even more  his wife descended from charles I? Well, she's called Sam and now THIS? jkdlsajkldsjakldjsakldsakljdsalk



sam you must always remember your own 'M' family descent ...


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ok pen and paper time ...list lists and more lists then delegation ...ie bill etc that need cahnging OH... post redirection OH etc etc ...plan it out  xxx get lad involved getting rid of stuff ...be RUTHLESS xxx good luck and we are always here for the frustration rants ...same for you shiv xx



he gets free re-direction for 12 mnth for being a posty so thats cool, i have made a list of all the companies we need to chase up, this place we moving to is gas and leccy so need a gas card as last place was electric alone, got to ring virgin tomor ,tv licence pple banks , littlewoods, doctors ,payroll,


----------



## margie

Steff 

here is the governments page giving advice when you buy a new home - but most of it will apply for renting - you can see if you have all bases covered.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/HomeAndCommunity/BuyingAndSellingYourHome/SellingYourHome/DG_10018035


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> sam you must always remember your own 'M' family descent ...



french hugenot yo 

well, both sides actually! The dreaded I's were from french aristocracy too :/


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Steff
> 
> here is the governments page giving advice when you buy a new home - but most of it will apply for renting - you can see if you have all bases covered.
> 
> http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/HomeAndCommunity/BuyingAndSellingYourHome/SellingYourHome/DG_10018035



TY Margie i was looking at this page earlier very helpful x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> TY Margie i was looking at this page earlier very helpful x



great steffy ..wow id of just have sat and thought about it you are already so organised xxx


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> french hugenot yo
> 
> well, both sides actually! The dreaded I's were from french aristocracy too :/



hahhaaa we do cause problems dont we heheee
ps my dad has arrived from US and is staying with aunt ..time to find the family tree i thinks !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> hahhaaa we do cause problems dont we heheee
> ps my dad has arrived from US and is staying with aunt ..time to find the family tree i thinks !!



tree it up am and let me know  it would be super cool if we were related (and tbh how many people have "M" as a surname? It has to be likely right?)


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> tree it up am and let me know  it would be super cool if we were related (and tbh how many people have "M" as a surname? It has to be likely right?)



hahhaa sam Im sure somewhere along the line there will be a connection HAHAa can you imagine it !! hehehee will keep you informed !!


----------



## Peter C

margie said:


> I
> Sam did you know he is descended from William IV and his wife from Charles I



yes Cameron is a distant cousin of the Queen. When he first applied for a job at Conservative Central Office he didn't get it - a discreet call from the Palace is said to have sorted it out.

--------------------
Toffs Rule Ok ?


----------



## am64

Peter C said:


> yes Cameron is a distant cousin of the Queen. When he first applied for a job at Conservative Central Office he didn't get it - a discreet call from the Palace is said to have sorted it out.
> 
> --------------------
> Toffs Rule Ok ?



not surprised at all .....Alan Bastrd comes to life !


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Tsk! You've done it now margie - we'll never turn her now!



neeeevvvvveeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

right bed, dunnow hat to do tomorrow - might watch bruno or something

have to take my script in, and also chase up you know where to make sure everything is sorted out :/ I will do my nut in if they haven't sorted it yet!


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> right bed, dunnow hat to do tomorrow - might watch bruno or something
> 
> have to take my script in, and also chase up you know where to make sure everything is sorted out :/ I will do my nut in if they haven't sorted it yet!



night sam ..dont hold you breathe re JSA ...good luck !


----------



## Tezzz

Time for bed I think. Worn out after long telly avoiding walkies.


----------



## Steff

Morning all xx


----------



## rossi_mac

morning all, 

Nothing to do with politics but work my next line..

Finally something has been sorted/cleared/finished to a degree and things should start to look up real soon, been a long time coming and I now just need to get some sleep and I'll nearly be back on form, ready for the summer, if it's ready for me!!

Cheers all

PS How long is a piece of string? As long as a piece of rope?


----------



## LisaLQ

Accidentally reserved two rescue cats.  I say "accidentally"...


----------



## Tezzz

What a lovely accident Lisa!

I want a rescue puddy tat.... Still trying to convince the other half to let me get one.


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

Just woken up after a rather good night out... Four and a half hours sleep followed by one hell of a sugary cuppa and a bacon buttie and I'm ready to face my GP... Here goes!

Tom


----------



## shiv

morning all, had a lovely lie in this morning! 

so it's pretty much official that i'm moving out on sunday, which i know i said yesterday, but yeah, i'm still so excited about it. i spoke to my dad last night and he said he is really looking forward to me being back home. until i am fully employed i intend to be my mum's full time cook/cleaner/gardener to at least pay my way a bit. i've applied for loads of jobs now so it's just a case of waiting until i hear back from something. on monday i intend to hit Birmingham City Centre with my CV and a cover letter (most of the jobs going are retail or catering, both of which i have experience in). fingers crossed for me please!

i'm going to sign up onto JSA in the mean time - don't really want to, but otherwise i won't be able to afford a bus pass to go looking for jobs.


----------



## rachelha

Cats are the best, better than humans sometimes


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urgh, woken up with a headache thanks to that hypo at 3am :/

wondering whether I should ring the JSA people again, chase up what's going on :/ or whether I should wait til friday...


----------



## shiv

rachelha said:


> Cats are the best, better than humans sometimes



totally agree with this, first one is my cat Japhy, second on is my sister's cat Tigger (with me, then my sister, then me again):


----------



## rachelha

Oh dear, I was already struggling to hold back the tears this morning.  Then my boss came along to ask if everything is alright and what the appointment is for on Friday.  I have just sat snivelling at her for 30 mins.  

Fortunately she has suffered from depression herself so is understanding, but they are trying to give bits of my job to other people, I think they mean well to ease the pressure on me.  But it just makes me feel worse as it seems as though they dont think I can cope - which is probably right.

Do you think I could start bringing my mogs to work to keep me calm???


----------



## gail1

IM OFF to see my Community Psychiatric Nurse at dinner time am gonna tell her what i think of the so called support i get off my MHT that will be fun (i dont think) Wish me luck


----------



## rachelha

gail1 said:


> IM OFF to see my Community Psychiatric Nurse at dinner time am gonna tell her what i think of the so called support i get off my MHT that will be fun (i dont think) Wish me luck



Gail, hope she listens to you and takes some action.  Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Steff

good luck gail xx


Right I have to crack on guys so will love you and leave you, and when i get the chance to get on i will , its all sytems go from here on in though x

Rach good luck for friday hun xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

well the JSA phone call went well and I never have to ring them again  Payment on friday 

Also, I just checked the post and found my new meter case. OMG ITS AWESOME


----------



## shiv

dude that is amazing! also i found out the postage costs so i'm going to get a jiffy bag sent to you with postage on it - i'm not fussed about it coming in its proper box or anything, if you could shove the instructions in incase i get very lost using it. i'm going to the post office tomorrow woooo!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> dude that is amazing! also i found out the postage costs so i'm going to get a jiffy bag sent to you with postage on it - i'm not fussed about it coming in its proper box or anything, if you could shove the instructions in incase i get very lost using it. i'm going to the post office tomorrow woooo!



Faaaab  I'll take it out of the box then, make sure its packed in nicely 

Remember to register it when you get it so you can get the joys of a wall charger and zebra print case


----------



## Freddie99

No headache, no upset stomach... This is no ordinary hang over, this is the perfect morning after. Well, at least when you can't remember how much you had to drink and were generally trying to drink people under the table! Got to love The Font on a Tuesday night as the pints of Fosters are a lovely ?1.25... Woke up to a BG of 8.4 mmol/L after an epic portion of chicken and chips. Only downside I must remember not to mix corrections and vigorous dancing too much! Managed to hypo on the walk back home but all is well!

Tom


----------



## shiv

today's blogging topic (of the d-blogging week) is 'your biggest supporter'. now, that's how to get the tears going.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Back from town, got me some library books. Currently at 3.4 and about to have a small spot of lunch.

though ive just had the biggest k**b moment and injected for lunch pre hypo treating *headdesk*


----------



## shiv

you should have a window of 15-20mins before the novorapid starts working?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> you should have a window of 15-20mins before the novorapid starts working?



I'm all lunched up thankfully  bet I go low again later though D:


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

MY COUSIN HAS HAD A BABY GIRL  Ooooooh I can't wait to meet her! It's made me well broody D:


----------



## Steff

aww congrats to your cuz x


----------



## am64

hi folk just back from DSN shes sooo lovely all good got a prescription for excercise ! all my bloods have actually gone down from last time ! apart from HbA1c which remained the same at 6.4  so she was happy ...i havent lost any wieght tho !!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Got the shakes at 2.4 feeling odd

got an experiment in the oven - cupcakes made with splenda 

all housework done too

trying to work out when I'm going to start training for this thing with Shiv next year too.


----------



## Tezzz

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Got the shakes at 2.4 feeling odd
> 
> got an experiment in the oven - cupcakes made with splenda
> 
> all housework done too



Sorry to hear about the shakes Sam.

You mentioned cake. Can I test it...?

Time for a nice cup of tea then if the housework is done.


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Got the shakes at 2.4 feeling odd
> 
> got an experiment in the oven - cupcakes made with splenda
> 
> all housework done too
> 
> trying to work out when I'm going to start training for this thing with Shiv next year too.



woooo marathon runners us!


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> hi folk just back from DSN shes sooo lovely all good got a prescription for excercise ! all my bloods have actually gone down from last time ! apart from HbA1c which remained the same at 6.4  so she was happy ...i havent lost any wieght tho !!!



What is a prescription for exercise?


----------



## Steff

got takeaway sauasage and chips


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

the cakes worked! Taste amazing


----------



## twinnie

hello all hope everyone is okay


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> What is a prescription for exercise?



is basically a referral to my local leisure centre who i think will then suggest an excercise programme for me  not sure... got to pluck up courage to ring them


----------



## Steff

Hi twinnie xxx


----------



## twinnie

hi steff


----------



## am64

hey both you hunnys xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hey both you hunnys xx



hey am there how are u x x x


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> hey both you hunnys xx



hi there sorry was getting the master his tea lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hi there sorry was getting the master his tea lol



didnt know u had a dog twinnie?  x


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> didnt know u had a dog twinnie?  x



pmsl


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i really hate it when talks her serious...especially over money issues :/

I have the worst headache in the world...and he's now playing COD...machine gun fire and headache is not a good combination


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> pmsl



LOL 


Sam both mine are playing the same game as well , wont see um now till 8


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Sam both mine are playing the same game as well , wont see um now till 8



awful game :/ I want to play final fantasy but doubt i'll get console time tonight


----------



## am64

hello folks all quiet tonight


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I thought I'd lost six months supply of my pill, got all workde up in a panic and then matt found them under the settee...........

how did they end up there????

Oh man :/ seriously...why do I end up getting worked up about the most stupidest of things??


----------



## shiv

can i have a hug and a big drink tonight please.

i hate sleeping in this empty bed.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i have what can only be considrerd as a migraine, and I have a bloke who is trying to make an argument out of everything because of that stupid game which can only be considered as more important than me. 

I'm fed up of his attitude at the moment, I can't wait to start working.


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> can i have a hug and a big drink tonight please.
> 
> i hate sleeping in this empty bed.



BIG HUG AND BIG DRINK


----------



## shiv

remember i told you about 'accidently' falling over the wires...do it!


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> remember i told you about 'accidently' falling over the wires...do it!



????? oh you talking to Sam.... we renamed that game for f**k sake ..


----------



## Steff

nighty night all xxxs


am your the best


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> nighty night all xxxs
> 
> 
> am your the best



opps what i done now  night steffy xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> remember i told you about 'accidently' falling over the wires...do it!



if only they were in front of the tv cabinet


----------



## shiv

an elegant fall onto the tv cabinet?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> an elegant fall onto the tv cabinet?



beak the tv LMAO

I actually think he would kill me if i did that XD


----------



## am64

hey sam why dont you pretend to be swatting a fly and then trip over matt pushing him onto the TV.. then it wouldnt be you fault ..you could blame the fly !


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I've lost my USB noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo D:


----------



## am64

nites alll xx


----------



## LisaLQ

Accidental cats are "Loopy" and "Mischief", although their names will probably change when they come home.  Loopy (mum) is a british blue, Mischief is black and white.  Was a sign, we've wanted a BB for years and she turned up just as we decided cats were a better option than another dog.  Like they were meant to be.

Congrats on your cousins baby!  And I love the zebra case.

Hopefully off to book my tattoos tomorrow or Friday, judging pets at the rat show on Sat in Leeds - so a busy few days.

Love to all and sleep tight xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## am64

morning steff EEK SHOCK HORROR Am up before steff ?????


----------



## twinnie

morning i am in the mood to kill my new neighbours for the last 6 weeks on a friday night/saturday morning there have had parties but there had one last night too the hubby ended up calling the police and there broke it up at 1.30 this morning half an hour later she is screaming at her partner on the landing he tried to calm her down and said shhhh there are kids next door {me} and she lovely repiled that she didnt f!"?$ing care and this point hubby is holding me back as i was going to thump her which is really strange for me as i am not a viiolent person checked my bs and was at 2.9 arrgggggggghhhh feel like rubbbish this morning sorry rant over


----------



## rossi_mac

AM have you been to bad yet??


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> AM have you been to bad yet??



bad where that rossi ??


----------



## rossi_mac

Woops I'm clearly not awake!! I meant have you been to bed yet!!??

Morning all


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> morning i am in the mood to kill my new neighbours for the last 6 weeks on a friday night/saturday morning there have had parties but there had one last night too the hubby ended up calling the police and there broke it up at 1.30 this morning half an hour later she is screaming at her partner on the landing he tried to calm her down and said shhhh there are kids next door {me} and she lovely repiled that she didnt f!"?$ing care and this point hubby is holding me back as i was going to thump her which is really strange for me as i am not a viiolent person checked my bs and was at 2.9 arrgggggggghhhh feel like rubbbish this morning sorry rant over



poor old twinnie and twinnie hubby and twinnie kids ...nightmare x


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

Lectures in just over an hour. I can't be arsed but I will still drag myself in to get them done. I just have the great desire to sleep alot more today.

Tom


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> poor old twinnie and twinnie hubby and twinnie kids ...nightmare x


just thought of how we dealt with a pain in A***** neighbour ..we went away and left a repeat alarm on for 6.30am everyday .....


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> morning steff EEK SHOCK HORROR Am up before steff ?????



morning well been up since 06.30 just didnt come on here til 7.35 lol


----------



## Steff

morning rossi tom and twinnie

What a nigthmare we used to have the same every friday night the young couple over thr road would have a party they would start about 7 at night and it would go on till 3, that was until we all got a petition together and got them out.Its a stress u could do without hun xxxx


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> just thought of how we dealt with a pain in A***** neighbour ..we went away and left a repeat alarm on for 6.30am everyday .....



lol i got the hoover on and told the kids to be as loud as there can hee hee


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Woops I'm clearly not awake!! I meant have you been to bed yet!!??
> 
> Morning all



soz i thought it was some allnight rave place .....heheeh no hubby off on early train to lewisham so he woke me up to say good bye  and i though ...well why not join the early crew xx got to go now and get the sleeping kids (?) up and face the morning abuse ....


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> lol i got the hoover on and told the kids to be as loud as there can hee hee



hehehee good one twinnie xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> morning well been up since 06.30 just didnt come on here til 7.35 lol



yeh sure evidence ??? hehee


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> morning rossi tom and twinnie
> 
> What a nigthmare we used to have the same every friday night the young couple over thr road would have a party they would start about 7 at night and it would go on till 3, that was until we all got a petition together and got them out.Its a stress u could do without hun xxxx



when there first moved in i thought to myself we are going to have trouble and then i saw them up at the school droping off there little one and i really beat myself up about judgeing them before i knew then but first inpressions do count i am hoping to get an appointment to see the anti social task force today about it


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yeh sure evidence ??? hehee



erm short tempered, red eyes lolol

OH woke me at 03.45 as he got up for work as well


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> erm short tempered, red eyes lolol
> 
> OH woke me at 03.45 as he got up for work as well



that will do ....hehee catch ya later xxx


----------



## Steff

gtg now bk laters


----------



## am64

well daughter off to college and son ....well could i wake him up ???? noooooo
oh well good job i havent got a job at mo !!!


----------



## shiv

morning all, i'm off for a nice long walk to the dr's and back. 5.6 mile round trip, woo!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urgh i am stressing so much :/

the employment agency are being idiots. I've just had a p45 through from the job centre (HURRAH!), and just rang to ask if they need to know anything about it - there was a section on this form which they said to just leave blank or something.

Only to be told "No don't worry about it, it's causing me too much stress"

I have no idea what's going on, I have no idea how things work with them, I have no idea what's going on on monday, is it so much to ask? I mean, timesheets? pay? What on earth?! Ideally I need to know by tomorrow right????


----------



## shiv

^ make sure inland revenue know that this will be your ONLY job/source of income. i was emergency taxed the whole time i was agency, and never got the money back because the agency and the tax office kept arguing about it.

ask them about timesheets, but you might find that if there's enough people going through the agency at RBS, you won't have to bother - RBS will do them en masse for you. that's what they did for us.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> ^ make sure inland revenue know that this will be your ONLY job/source of income. i was emergency taxed the whole time i was agency, and never got the money back because the agency and the tax office kept arguing about it.
> 
> ask them about timesheets, but you might find that if there's enough people going through the agency at RBS, you won't have to bother - RBS will do them en masse for you. that's what they did for us.



they're supposed to be organising for all the newbies to go in tomorrow and go through timesheets etc  but well...it would be nice to actually have some form of notice wouldn't it? 

I mean, i don't care if my file is stressing them out - they've given me a job so I want some info. If I don't hear by the time they close I will be emailing tomorrow morning. Hell, I might even email later on this afternoon.

It's just...annoying. I mean, I have a P45 ready for them now. And it would be nice to know what time I start on monday.

I'm starting to get really annoyed by the whole situation.


----------



## shiv

yeah get onto them so you know what's going on with the meeting tomorrow. sounds like they'll give you all the info about time sheets and start times then. good luck!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> yeah get onto them so you know what's going on with the meeting tomorrow. sounds like they'll give you all the info about time sheets and start times then. good luck!



I think I'll email them later on, as I've phoned them today and she sounded really stressed out...


----------



## rossi_mac

shiv said:


> ... i was emergency taxed the whole time i was agency, and never got the money back because the agency and the tax office kept arguing about it...



Shiv, first off I am no expert on this matter (or any!) but surely you could get this money back it is in the tax mans hands and should be in yours? I once battled for some back and it took nearly 2 years but was worth it. I wouldn't know where to start maybe tax office?

Good luck if you do go for it fair enough if you don't

Rossi


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all x


----------



## am64

afternoon aswell


----------



## shiv

rossi_mac said:


> Shiv, first off I am no expert on this matter (or any!) but surely you could get this money back it is in the tax mans hands and should be in yours? I once battled for some back and it took nearly 2 years but was worth it. I wouldn't know where to start maybe tax office?
> 
> Good luck if you do go for it fair enough if you don't
> 
> Rossi



it's one of those things that has been permanently on my 'to do' list since it all happened. maybe when i get down to brum i'll do it as i'll have a few weeks before i find work, i reckon. and i could really do with that money. i worked it out that it was about ?300 they owed me.  right, it is now top of my priority list!


----------



## Freddie99

Yesterday I bought some beastly speakers. I will never listen to music on my crappy laptop speakers again! Currently listening to Shoot To Thrill by AC/DC and I'm bowled over by the bass lines that I just never heard on the laptop! Twenty five quid well spent!

Tom


----------



## Steff

Been going through paperwork and found my OHs ex death certificte suffice to say i dont think i should throw it ??????


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> Been going through paperwork and found my OHs ex death certificte suffice to say i dont think i should throw it ??????



I wouldn't steff, it's a pretty important document.

Its about to tip it down here...


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I wouldn't steff, it's a pretty important document.
> 
> Its about to tip it down here...



Ive put it in the keep pile thanks hun x


----------



## Akasha

shiv said:


> it's one of those things that has been permanently on my 'to do' list since it all happened. maybe when i get down to brum i'll do it as i'll have a few weeks before i find work, i reckon. and i could really do with that money. i worked it out that it was about ?300 they owed me.  right, it is now top of my priority list!



Sorry to butt in
Shiv 
Phone your tax office and explain to them. or send them a letter with copy P45's detailing everywhere that you worked. If you have been on job seekers between jobs, state the exact dates and the fact that you havn't paid tax on what they paid you. It should then *Fingers crossed* work out and get a tax refund.


----------



## am64

afternoon ..cricket on england vs sri Lanka yeeeh


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> afternoon ..cricket on england vs sri Lanka yeeeh



hey am hun u ok xx


----------



## am64

hey steff yes!!! how you hun ..hows the lists going?


----------



## shiv

thankgod...my dad reckons he can fit my bed/mattress into his van to bring it back up to birmingham. i'll give him petrol money but it drops my costs of moving it right down.

just remembered about the cat...he's moved 4 times in a year  i know dave really wants to keep him (which i am happy with, dave has a much closer bond with him than i do) but he can't at his rented place, so i think he'll see if someone in his family can have him. i'd be sad to see him go, but they're really close.


----------



## am64

tough times shiv your being very brave xxx big hugs BIG DRINK !


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hurrah an answer from the agency - heading down there at 1.30 tomorrow afternoon with my P45's.


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hey steff yes!!! how you hun ..hows the lists going?



getting longer lol

got gas guy tomoz he said between 8 and 1 lol, so i got a bean bag over there for tomoro hahah.Him and son are off to homebase on saturday he gets 15% off coz he a posty so guna blitz there way around there while i do some tidying lol.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> getting longer lol
> 
> got gas guy tomoz he said between 8 and 1 lol, so i got a bean bag over there for tomoro hahah.Him and son are off to homebase on saturday he gets 15% off coz he a posty so guna blitz there way around there while i do some tidying lol.



at the new place ?? no internet i supose ??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> at the new place ?? no internet i supose ??



from the 31st till the 2nd of june so not to bad .


----------



## twinnie

hello all


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all



evening hun hows you x x


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> evening hun hows you x x



not bad tired cant wait to take last injection at ten so i can go to bed how the packing going?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> not bad tired cant wait to take last injection at ten so i can go to bed how the packing going?



yes getting there , im doing most of the donkey work at the minute, but come the weekend ill be getting a hand lol x


----------



## am64

evening folks


----------



## Steff

evening am 

x
x


----------



## shiv

oh god dave is really stressing me. all his stuff is still in glos, he thought he would be able to pick it up this week with his mum's car but he can't get on the insurance after all, and he got a bit shirty with me when i pointed out it needed to be picked up. 

then we got talking aboiut the cat and he said his mum will have him 'because we'll just have him back at some point'. NO NO NO. he doesn't seem to remember that i fell OUT of love with him and i am giving this whole thing a go again to see if i can fall BACK IN love with him. there is NO definites for the future and it is so stressful when he talks like that and then gets short with me.


UUUUUUUGHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHDHHHHHHH


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> oh god dave is really stressing me. all his stuff is still in glos, he thought he would be able to pick it up this week with his mum's car but he can't get on the insurance after all, and he got a bit shirty with me when i pointed out it needed to be picked up.
> 
> then we got talking aboiut the cat and he said his mum will have him 'because we'll just have him back at some point'. NO NO NO. he doesn't seem to remember that i fell OUT of love with him and i am giving this whole thing a go again to see if i can fall BACK IN love with him. there is NO definites for the future and it is so stressful when he talks like that and then gets short with me.
> 
> 
> UUUUUUUGHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHDHHHHHHH



hey shiv hes a big boy let him sort his own stuff out with the community ...hes still angrey and obstructive thats cos hes hurting as well like you ...but this is something you guys need to do at this point in time ...so ride the storm hun xxx


----------



## Steff

OoOoO ive hit 5.4 all days im really impressed moving is doing me good lol.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> OoOoO ive hit 5.4 all days im really impressed moving is doing me good lol.



good steff stuff xx


----------



## Steff

Nights all x


----------



## twinnie

morning all


----------



## Steff

good morning all x


----------



## Freddie99

Morning,

I can't be arsed to go in for a lecture at 9am. I will be in for the test at 10:45 however. Laziness rules...

Tom


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

I fancy  a slice of toast.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

still got no appeitite. Gunna ask the doc about it later :/


----------



## am64

good luck with the docs sam ...is this the time when your pushing for the pump ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> good luck with the docs sam ...is this the time when your pushing for the pump ?



no, i'm seein gmy normal doc today., that appt is next month

still no sign of my new credit card :/ will it come by normal post or will i have to sign for it?


----------



## Freddie99

Eurgh, missed a test at uni which should have started five minutes ago as I was flapping two hours after a cannula change when I got 17.6! Properly annoyed about that.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all well gasman has been so thats sorted, next on the list is sorting the rent


----------



## shiv

my face is numbbbbbbbbbb ugh the dentist 

my whole body was shaking after i came out, guess i found it more traumatic than i thought i would.

should i take some painkillers now to ward off any pain that might come when the numbing stuff wears off?


----------



## Corrine

shiv said:


> my face is numbbbbbbbbbb ugh the dentist
> 
> my whole body was shaking after i came out, guess i found it more traumatic than i thought i would.
> 
> should i take some painkillers now to ward off any pain that might come when the numbing stuff wears off?



I would Shiv - just in case!


----------



## Steff

definetly shiv take them x


----------



## shiv

down the hatch then!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

wow, RBS's sickness policy is a little scarily strict! after 3 lots of time off for sickness they review you and will likely terminate your contract.

OH GOD

9am start on monday. I met some of the others I would be working with today...only really struck it really with one of the other girls. Everyone else was too young and way too cocky. Not my type at all really.

I was also laughed at when we went around the table and introduced ourselves, because I said "I'm Sam, and I'm a diabetic". Why is that funny?


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> wow, RBS's sickness policy is a little scarily strict! after 3 lots of time off for sickness they review you and will likely terminate your contract.
> 
> OH GOD
> 
> 9am start on monday. I met some of the others I would be working with today...only really struck it really with one of the other girls. Everyone else was too young and way too cocky. Not my type at all really.
> 
> I was also laughed at when we went around the table and introduced ourselves, because I said "I'm Sam, and I'm a diabetic". Why is that funny?



haha sam i had 3 things of sickness so i was put on 'report' as it were - then i left before any more. oh and be warned, they will give you one hour off for a doctor/hospital appointment - i had to take mine as holiday!


----------



## Steff

cruelty= OH and son are having a dominoes pizza tonight how very bloody unconsiderate, i think ill butt in and have some of the chicken wings lol.


----------



## am64

tandorri cod rice and dahl on offer here hun!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> tandorri cod rice and dahl on offer here hun!



dnt know dahl to well, cod sounds good though x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> dnt know dahl to well, cod sounds good though x



dahl is like indian pease pudding ...split red lentils ...but not as Solid


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> dahl is like indian pease pudding ...split red lentils ...but not as Solid



oooh yes sounds like my kinda thing, i like my lentils.

Do i bring my own fork and knife?


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> oooh yes sounds like my kinda thing, i like my lentils.
> 
> Do i bring my own fork and knife?



havent you packed them ???


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> havent you packed them ???



nt just yet no.


----------



## Tezzz

Hi gang.

Guess who can't get on the roof to fix telly aerial coz ladder they borrowed is about two feet short...? 

Bum.

I will just have to warm up the jukebox and play something loud to get rid of the "_I wanna scream" _feelings...

*London Calling *by The Clash on first, followed by *One Step Beyond* by Madness. And *The Ying Tong Song*.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi gang.
> 
> Guess who can't get on the roof to fix telly aerial coz ladder they borrowed is about two feet short...?
> 
> Bum.
> 
> I will just have to warm up the jukebox and play something loud to get rid of the "_I wanna scream" _feelings...
> 
> *London Calling *by The Clash on first, followed by *One Step Beyond* by Madness. And *The Ying Tong Song*.



Totally fantastic choices there one of my all time fave bands there the clash.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i am absolutely FUMING!

The agency called while I was in the doctors, to tell me there was a discrepency over my address - apparently the flat number has an A after it sometimes so their bosses sent my credit check back saying the addresses HAD to match and now my file can't be signed off til monday so i can't start on monday but have to start on tuesday.

FUMING. Why does an A or not even matter????????


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> haha sam i had 3 things of sickness so i was put on 'report' as it were - then i left before any more. oh and be warned, they will give you one hour off for a doctor/hospital appointment - i had to take mine as holiday!



please tell me you are kidding? one hour for a hospital appointment? What if I have to go to bournemouth?

What have I gotten myself into?


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> please tell me you are kidding? one hour for a hospital appointment? What if I have to go to bournemouth?
> 
> What have I gotten myself into?



i didn't think about it at the time but i would totally pull the DDA on them. mind you by that point i was employed by RBS not the agency - with the agency you can take unpaid leave i think?


----------



## Sugarbum

Evening all 

Exhasted. A night in front of the television for me. Anyone joining me? 

Hope you all well. The weekend is here! HOOOORAH!


----------



## shiv

Sugarbum said:


> Evening all
> 
> Exhasted. A night in front of the television for me. Anyone joining me?
> 
> Hope you all well. The weekend is here! HOOOORAH!



i would love a night in front of the tv! too much packing to do! for me the weekend is still work, taking my residents out to Stroud tomorrow, then moving myself back to Birmingham on Sunday. i don't think i'm going to sleep much this weekend.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

well i'm going to hide away now, read harry potter, drink diet pepsi and probably cry.


----------



## sofaraway

shiv said:


> i would love a night in front of the tv! too much packing to do! for me the weekend is still work, taking my residents out to Stroud tomorrow, then moving myself back to Birmingham on Sunday. i don't think i'm going to sleep much this weekend.



Is Stroud where the Clarks shoe factory is/was?

Evening all, pretty tired today, Was off work as was my Grans funeral. hope everyone is well


----------



## Tezzz

The Clarks factory is in Street, Somerset. Been there...

Street is near Glastonbury.


----------



## Steff

evening all well managed to watch oh and son eat a pizza lol, i had a chicken wing hehe x


----------



## sofaraway

brightontez said:


> The Clarks factory is in Street, Somerset. Been there...
> 
> Street is near Glastonbury.



Ah thats it, thanks Tez, went there a few months ago


----------



## Tezzz

Better stick the din dins on. 

Home made chicken and carrot soup!

Dead easy to make. 3 stock cubes, 3 pints of water, loads of carrots, leftover chicken, bring to the boil and simmer for 2 hours. Blitz with the wand thingy and there you go.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

so much for a thankyou.

Seriously, signing off from here for the evening before i burst into tears.


----------



## shiv

sam - have text you


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> sam - have text you



i have answer


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Better stick the din dins on.
> 
> Home made chicken and carrot soup!
> 
> Dead easy to make. 3 stock cubes, 3 pints of water, loads of carrots, leftover chicken, bring to the boil and simmer for 2 hours. Blitz with the wand thingy and there you go.



MMMMMMM that sounds mint, enjoy Tez xx


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everyone


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all hows everyone



evening twinnie hun u ok xxx


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> evening twinnie hun u ok xxx



yes thanks steff got the day to myself tomorrow daughter at a birthday party hubby taking the wee one to the pictures so going to treat myself and get my hair done its looking very bad at the moment hows u and the family ?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> yes thanks steff got the day to myself tomorrow daughter at a birthday party hubby taking the wee one to the pictures so going to treat myself and get my hair done its looking very bad at the moment hows u and the family ?



yeah fine thanks hun, son and oh are in the bedroom playing on the ps.We are off to homebase tomro guna start painting


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> yeah fine thanks hun, son and oh are in the bedroom playing on the ps.We are off to homebase tomro guna start painting



dont envy you hate painting


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> dont envy you hate painting



im doing the moving off stuff, he is painting lol.


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> im doing the moving off stuff, he is painting lol.



lol thats what i would do as well he used to  a be painter and decector


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> lol thats what i would do as well he used to me a painter and decector



well he aint painted nowt but his toenails for about 10 yr


----------



## rossi_mac

evening people, hows we doing??? Groovy I hopes

I've got me a beer and had a pizza so no doubt high as the moon! So all happy here

Have a good night all


----------



## twinnie

right i am off to watch ashes to ashes catch u all later xxxx


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> right i am off to watch ashes to ashes catch u all later xxxx



catch you later hun x


evening rossi x


----------



## shiv

i just tripped over my laptop wire and smashed the screen. i am actually in tears. i have sixty quid to my name - how the hell am i going to replace it? jesus. all my stuff is on there, which i guess a techy friend could pull off for me. jesus. my laptop, man. my only means of contact with the outside world.

i can't even watch any films or iplayer. 

i'm just going to have a cry.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i'm having way too much fun reading harry potter

and I'm going before I get really angry


----------



## twinnie

morning all hope everyone okay this morning

sam hope you enjoyed your book i have read all of them and have got all the dvd love harry potter


----------



## shiv

morning all, woke up at 2.4. what a lovely start to the day.

was supposed to be going to Cadbury World today but guess what dingo forgot to try and book the tickets until yesterday, it was sold out. going to Stroud instead. i got really excited thinking there was a Lush there but there isn't  will go to the Birmingham one on Monday.


----------



## shiv

ARGHHHHHHHHHHH i just remembered my CV is saved on my laptop!!!! i was going to print loads of them out today so i could take them back to birmingham! arghhh!!


----------



## Steff

morning xx


----------



## Tezzz

shiv said:


> ARGHHHHHHHHHHH i just remembered my CV is saved on my laptop!!!! i was going to print loads of them out today so i could take them back to birmingham! arghhh!!



Morning All,

Sun is out. Off for walkies.

Shiv, you can take the hard drive out and plug it in to another computer to get the info off it.

If you can tell us the make and *exact* model of the laptop there may be a way to get the screen fixed cheaply.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all - utterly livid with my bank still, where the heck is my credit card?! I wanted to buy new work shoes today but looks like that will have to wait  Tis even more annoying because have lots of big bills next week which is going to kill my bank balance...thank gods matt is earning because pretty soon (before first pay from new job) I am going to have a big fat zero in my account 

Going to pick up my demi pen after breakfast! Excited!


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> ARGHHHHHHHHHHH i just remembered my CV is saved on my laptop!!!! i was going to print loads of them out today so i could take them back to birmingham! arghhh!!



Just a thought - have you emailed your CV recently? If so you might be able to go to a library or somewhere and get it by logging in to your account there.


----------



## Tezzz

Right, neighbours dog ready to come walkies with me....

I think 5 miles will do it to work up a thirst today....

There's a nice pub near the park...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Got my demi-pen *bounces*


----------



## Steff

afternoon all been to homebase having bite to eat now then going over the new place to decorate, gone for willow tree in the living room thats a very light green and son wants sky blue in his bedroom x


----------



## shiv

woke up on 2.4, kept steady throughout the day, then crashed at 2.0 about an hour ago. lovely. just lovely.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

two hypos today and lots of tears. Feeling exhausted. Do not want this stupid disease any more.


----------



## Steff

Totally knackered but after a nice curry and a nice chill on the sofa im feeling less stressed x


----------



## am64

hello folks xx


----------



## shiv

got a cracking headache, don't think i've drunk enough today. have just drunk a pint of water.

i'm off to clean/pack/tidy my room, any volunteers to help me??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

TOP GUN E4 PLUS ONE. my evening is complete.

totally disliking my body at the mo. noticed stretch marks.  HOW THE HELL?!  looks like excersise is more on the agenda than ever


----------



## Steff

Nighty night all x


----------



## shiv

taken apart double bed and moved it into the spare room for now.

need to hoover room. up at 7 anyway, my mum gets here at 9ish, might save the hoovering and cleaning until tomorrow when she's here to help!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Cor blimey, nothing beats the sound of an F-14 Tomcat as it flies overhead.


----------



## twinnie

large coffee please sooo tired feel like crying its my own fault


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

I've got a headache. Must have some breakfast I think.


----------



## am64

morning all ??? well grand prix and cricket finals on one day ...sunday heaven here x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

OUCH I brought some of the jolen creme bleach stuff and built up the courage to try it and its BURNING! I only put it on a few minutes ago

edit: hurrah it works.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all hope everyones ok x


----------



## shiv

i'm in birmingham, wooooo!

sam sent me the Contour USB  i am so chuffed  i'm just staring at it. need to read the instructions before i play with it!


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> i'm in birmingham, wooooo!
> 
> sam sent me the Contour USB  i am so chuffed  i'm just staring at it. need to read the instructions before i play with it!



good going wish it was that quick for us lol, 9 yr living in the same place u dnt half culminate a load of crap lol x


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> i'm in birmingham, wooooo!
> 
> sam sent me the Contour USB  i am so chuffed  i'm just staring at it. need to read the instructions before i play with it!



nice to be home shiv ? x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> good going wish it was that quick for us lol, 9 yr living in the same place u dnt half culminate a load of crap lol x



i know where does it all come from?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i know where does it all come from?



im bored stiff off packing hun lol x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> im bored stiff off packing hun lol x



have you got a move date yet?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> have you got a move date yet?



yeah offically 4th june.


----------



## am64

woop woop !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> woop woop !



woooooooooooo lol once it is all over i will be having a bigggg drink.


----------



## shiv

evening all! back in birmingham at last!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

So upset and angry right now. sadljksladjsalkjdasldsalk PM for details.

Does anyone know the number of any cheap moving people in the Soton area? So I can get a quote for august?


----------



## Steff

good god son just got to bed now and he has only done half his homework oh im sure the teacher will be ok , he has handed it in late once in 4 year.


----------



## am64

my son at 16 yrs also is thinking of bed???!!! im going to be up late tho daughter is in b'ham doing some Hair modelling....haha ...she hits the runway at 9am ..infront of 2000 people ! wont be back till well late


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> my son at 16 yrs also is thinking of bed???!!! im going to be up late tho daughter is in b'ham doing some Hair modelling....haha ...she hits the runway at 9am ..infront of 2000 people ! wont be back till well late



aww  be thinking of her at 9 x 


sounds exciting


----------



## HelenP

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> OUCH I brought some of the jolen creme bleach stuff and built up the courage to try it and its BURNING! I only put it on a few minutes ago
> 
> edit: hurrah it works.



Just a little tip - I used to use that stuff, and if you make the ratio a bit more creme to powder, it still works, but doesn't burn quite so much.

xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> aww  be thinking of her at 9 x
> 
> 
> sounds exciting



thks i cant wait to see photos i send you some if i get to see any !


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I was going to do some tae-bu, but I'm too angry to even bother now


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> thks i cant wait to see photos i send you some if i get to see any !



cheers huun x


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I was going to do some tae-bu, but I'm too angry to even bother now



maybe get the anger out .... dont worry Sam i have a mother like that ...just ignore it hun im sure you'll sort out move nearer the time ...where you moving hun ??


----------



## Steff

Helen I have just left you a PM about my lack of reply last night to u text xx


----------



## am64

good luck tomoorow with docs steff x
good luck with RBS tomoorow Sam x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> good luck tomoorow with docs steff x
> good luck with RBS tomoorow Sam x



thank you hun x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> good luck tomoorow with docs steff x
> good luck with RBS tomoorow Sam x



I start on tuesday now apparently  somethign to do with a discrepency by the employment agency.


----------



## am64

can you still keep your new docs in new place ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> can you still keep your new docs in new place ?



yes thank god i didnt go through changing to tht lovely  woman for nothing


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> yes thank god i didnt go through changing to tht lovely  woman for nothing



yep that was the start eh ...im so glad things are so much more stable steff re the BS xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep that was the start eh ...im so glad things are so much more stable steff re the BS xx



thanks hun and me ,i had bad ideas of my BS been all over the place with the move but for now all is rosie xx


bk in abit guna watch the end of lewis


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I wish I could swear on here...

jksadjdsakljdsakljdsakljsdalkSTALKERSTALKERSTAAALLLKKKEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Freddie99

Hi folks,

Sleepless nights in order as I have a presentation to get ready. The joys. How do you folks like the new avatar?

Tom


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

I'm playing with a new laptop. The Linux one expired so did some research and this one fitted the bill. The 2 year warranty swung it.

Just about to wipe Windoze (bye bye bloatware) and stick Ubuntu on this thing....

Tom, I prefered Vyvian to the current avatar. That picture always cheers me up.


----------



## shiv

TomH said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Sleepless nights in order as I have a presentation to get ready. The joys. How do you folks like the new avatar?
> 
> Tom



is it your angry face, tom?


----------



## Freddie99

shiv said:


> is it your angry face, tom?



Nah, just me in the morning!


----------



## Steff

Nights all away to bed 


am hope daughter had a good night, safe trip home 
x

x tc all


----------



## Tezzz

Shiv, did you sort out your bus pass?


----------



## shiv

brightontez said:


> Shiv, did you sort out your bus pass?



one small prob - i've sent off for my driving licence, so i can't really say that i need one because i can't drive..! thanks for all the info though


----------



## am64

Bring back vivian !!!


----------



## Tezzz

shiv said:


> one small prob - i've sent off for my driving licence, so i can't really say that i need one because i can't drive..! thanks for all the info though



I disagree Shiv. The advice was given to me by a T1 who has a bus pass *and* a driving license. Because treating hypos is classed as disabling. You have to stop what you are doing to treat it. I would encourage you to go for it.


----------



## Tezzz

I agree with Am....

Ade Edmonson is very funny. Bring him back Tom.

Just watched some Bottom.


----------



## shiv

brightontez said:


> I disagree Shiv. The advice was given to me by a T1 who has a bus pass *and* a driving license. Because treating hypos is classed as disabling. You have to stop what you are doing to treat it. I would encourage you to go for it.



fair point - i will follow up


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Off to Sunny Southampton this morning on a choo choo...


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

well, waiting on the agency to see if I can actually go in today. I'm getting ready as if I'm going in anyway, but still - livid if I do have to miss the first day of training.

tez whatchoo in soton for?

edit: just spoke to the agency, its tomorrow - something about a certificate of completion not being ready :/ well RBS are ok with it at least so thats ok. But I got up early for nothing :/


----------



## rossi_mac

hello all, bit of advise, leave Meths alone!!


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> hello all, bit of advise, leave Meths alone!!



worse than toilet duck ? rossi ?


----------



## Hazel

Can I settle a for a pear cidar?

Had a poor day signing on at the Job Centrre - all with an average age of around 12

Make that 2 pear cidars - please..........


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all,

At home with the folks and waiting for my new phone to materialise courtesy of UPS. Going on the e-mail I got when I ordered it last night I will be getting hold of my new Blackberry 8520 by 6pm. They'd better get it here today otherwise I will be livid and I won't do my blood diaries!

Tom


----------



## rossi_mac

depends which flavour duck!

But seriously this time I wasn't drinking! Honest! I was painting a diseased tree, 2 litres but it kept splashing on my face dripping on my hand & arm, and after the 2 litres was finished I guess an amount had been absorbed through my skin so been feeling a bit ropey! 

Teach me

Heading off home now to drink more water.

Take care all I think I'll aviod the bar for a few days!

Rossi.


----------



## am64

nightmare Hazel .....2 pear ciders comming up ..


----------



## shiv

evening all. i'm cooking steak marinated in balsamic vinager and honey tonight, with jacket potatoes, spinach and carrots. i'm quite looking forward to it!

bah, 3.8. time for a bit of juice.


----------



## shiv

TomH said:


> Hello all,
> 
> At home with the folks and waiting for my new phone to materialise courtesy of UPS. Going on the e-mail I got when I ordered it last night I will be getting hold of my new Blackberry 8520 by 6pm. They'd better get it here today otherwise I will be livid and I won't do my blood diaries!
> 
> Tom



did you threaten blackberry with that - 'if you don't deliver, i won't do my blood diaries, then you'll have my DSN to answer to!!'


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> evening all. i'm cooking steak marinated in balsamic vinager and honey tonight, with jacket potatoes, spinach and carrots. i'm quite looking forward to it!
> 
> bah, 3.8. time for a bit of juice.



hi shiv is it better to be home now xx we got pea and ham soup ....ummm


----------



## Freddie99

Got the Blackberry. Happy days. Now to put a load of contacts into it!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

1.9

and the worst afternoon is history

I may not be starting tomorrow afterall becuase of the (swear word) agency. I'm currently in tears. Why am I the one with the bad luck?!?!?!

RBS will probably turn around and tell me not to bother if I can't start tomorrow...they're pretty strict on their training thing.

I hate life at the moment, and I am so tempted to eat myself silly and not bother injecting for it.


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> 1.9
> 
> and the worst afternoon is history
> 
> I may not be starting tomorrow afterall becuase of the (swear word) agency. I'm currently in tears. Why am I the one with the bad luck?!?!?!
> 
> RBS will probably turn around and tell me not to bother if I can't start tomorrow...they're pretty strict on their training thing.
> 
> I hate life at the moment, and I am so tempted to eat myself silly and not bother injecting for it.



i had to take 2 weeks off in the middle of the training thing and they were fine with it (because of the agency cock ups i had).


----------



## rachelha

Can I come round, that sounds fantastic.

Edit: shiv's dinner that is


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> i had to take 2 weeks off in the middle of the training thing and they were fine with it (because of the agency cock ups i had).



I'm so fed up of it shiv, I'm still in tears. It's al; because some sort of addresses on a caroll(?) don't match up - they think this flat should have an A after the number 

The poor lady at the agency is tearing her hair out over the whole situation.

I'm just so fed up of the whole situation. I want to just curl up in a ball and cry...oh wait doing that.

Feel awful from the hypo too...


----------



## rachelha

Oh goodness, that id completely rubbish.  Please don't bungalow and not inject, after the quick enjoyment of the food you will just feel even more down and ill too.


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I'm so fed up of it shiv, I'm still in tears. It's al; because some sort of addresses on a caroll(?) don't match up - they think this flat should have an A after the number
> 
> The poor lady at the agency is tearing her hair out over the whole situation.
> 
> I'm just so fed up of the whole situation. I want to just curl up in a ball and cry...oh wait doing that.
> 
> Feel awful from the hypo too...



 big hugs. hopefully it will get sorted out soon.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> big hugs. hopefully it will get sorted out soon.



I hope so...because I can't stop crying...


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I hope so...because I can't stop crying...



chin up. thing is, if they can't get you in on this start date, if they're like my lot they will have another start date in a week or two. i know it's not great but at least you know you have a job in the line.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> chin up. thing is, if they can't get you in on this start date, if they're like my lot they will have another start date in a week or two. i know it's not great but at least you know you have a job in the line.



true...

i think they do it on a monthly basis so it'd be the june intake. But still :/ that would mean poor matt will have to keep us afloat. I'm running out of money at a rate of knots...and I'm not going back on JSA...

I hope to God it gets sorted tomorrow. I'm getting up tomorrow and getting ready as if I am going in, and then I will be gettin straight onto the agency. 

I'm more angry over it tbh...why didn't they sort this out before?!

Maybe I should go in anyway?


----------



## Steff

evening all xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> Oh goodness, that id completely rubbish.  Please don't bungalow and not inject, after the quick enjoyment of the food you will just feel even more down and i too.



 I just want to forget the D today now. three hypos, one of them a really bad one as well as huge swings...I just can't deal with the D on top of this stupid situation too.

It's all rubbish i tell you, RUBBISH!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

about to have a huge headdesk moment


----------



## rachelha

rachelha said:


> Oh goodness, that id completely rubbish.  Please don't bungalow and not inject, after the quick enjoyment of the food you will just feel even more down and i too.




I just reread my post - I should not try to reply to posts on my phone whilst walking home.  This is what it was meant to say

Oh goodness, that is completely rubbish.  Please don't bingeand not inject, after the quick enjoyment of the food you will just feel even more down and ill too


----------



## rachelha

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> about to have a huge headdesk moment



you ok??????


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all,

Just dropping in for a quick glass of Port before I go to sleep and to say this is my first post on here using the new toy whish is my Blackberry.

Until tomorrow!

Tom


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> I just reread my post - I should not try to reply to posts on my phone whilst walking home.  This is what it was meant to say
> 
> Oh goodness, that is completely rubbish.  Please don't bingeand not inject, after the quick enjoyment of the food you will just feel even more down and ill too



i had wondered what a bungalow was in diabetic lingo terms ! 
Sam you ok ?


----------



## shiv

tom how is the blackberry? is it easy to use?


----------



## Tezzz

They are nice with a little cream Shiv!... (Runs quickly...)


----------



## Tezzz

Morning.

Guess who woke up at 6am and is still wide awake....?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

sat up waiting for news...........getting ready as if i'm going....but the waiting is killing me. It'll be nearly 9am by the time i get a phone call


----------



## rossi_mac

day 2 of 3+ day hangover from painting with 2 litres of Meths yay feel like you know what warmed up! If this don't pass by the morrow I'm gonna be unimpressed!

Hope you are all better than I, good luck Sam with job, and anyone else with stuff going on, Steff at the quacks....


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> sat up waiting for news...........getting ready as if i'm going....but the waiting is killing me. It'll be nearly 9am by the time i get a phone call



Good luck Sam, hope it all goes ahead and that the waiting is finally over!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I can't face waiting anymore. I should be starting in five minutes. So far heard nothing.


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I can't face waiting anymore. I should be starting in five minutes. So far heard nothing.



any news??


----------



## Steff

Right another day off fetching and carrying catch everyone later on xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> any news??



none at all. I've emailed and got nothing back. And I'm getting really fed up with it...RBS were expecting me today!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

14th june is the next intake...

i am running out of money

and now i'm crying again because the agency can't let me start now til june. That's three weeks away


----------



## Tezzz

Oh no Sam.

I wish there was something I could do to help.


----------



## am64

morning all ..big hugs sam xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'll be back on JSA for a month...

the lady got all confused with the last one on the system. Looks like it had still been put through wrong! I'm down for contribution based, appointment on thursday.

She apologised for all the messing around I'd had by them too, and said hopefully it won't happen again as she went back and put it through properly.

I'm really upset but I've given the agency the go ahead for 14th June. My file will be signed off by the end of today anyway. Lord knows why I can't start tomorrow but RBS have said no - so 14th it is!

I have to remember, its only a month of having to go back to that nasty horrible place in town. And I will be going smart too, suit is a go - the type of people there scare me silly, I don't want to go somewhere like that and for people to assume the worst about me...because in this town they will. No offence to anyone on JSA by the way, its just the crosssection of people ion our one is just...*shudder*


----------



## am64

hey sam i totally know where your comming from ...but ....you are entitled to the money hun x its horrible ...i always play spot the recently made redundant architects game ...they are usually the ones who come to their back to work intereview with a portfollio !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> hey sam i totally know where your comming from ...but ....you are entitled to the money hun x its horrible ...i always play spot the recently made redundant architects game ...they are usually the ones who come to their back to work intereview with a portfollio !!



I'm thinking of doing that  take my ruddy dissertation with me, and my big RBS folder and be like "I HAVE A JOB TO GO THROUGH SO I AM NOT APPLYING FOR ANY MORE"

So angry. What do they expect me to do? Apply for jobs even though I have one?

Stupid system, really stupid.

I hate going there


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I'm thinking of doing that  take my ruddy dissertation with me, and my big RBS folder and be like "I HAVE A JOB TO GO THROUGH SO I AM NOT APPLYING FOR ANY MORE"
> 
> So angry. What do they expect me to do? Apply for jobs even though I have one?
> 
> Stupid system, really stupid.
> 
> I hate going there



well it should only be for 2 times so go blind them with your intelligence!! hehee xx no seriouly dont let it get you down ..think of it as a game ninja xx

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXZanbZ6PWs


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> well it should only be for 2 times so go blind them with your intelligence!! hehee xx no seriouly dont let it get you down ..think of it as a game ninja xx
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXZanbZ6PWs



I'll be there playing spot the stupid person, and spot the uni grad. And I will be wearing my suit each and every time I go. Can't be letting the side down now can we?


----------



## am64

thats the spirit !! got to go for a bit now catch ya later folks x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

That Video Is Hilarious XD


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ok now i am ANNOYED

i've just rang JSA right...and now I've had a phone call saying I might be able to start this afternoon. Jesus christ. WHAT THE HELL.

So now I'm waiting for the agency to ring and say yes and then I'll have to ring the JSA people back again and then run down there. OH MY GOD


----------



## Tezzz

I've got to take the computer apart....

Need to swap a part over.


----------



## twinnie

afternoon all hope everyone is well


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> That Video Is Hilarious XD



when whenever your feel a bit down...i always think the frank chickens can get you into ninja mood xx


----------



## Steff

hey twinnie x x


----------



## shiv

evening all!


----------



## rachelha

Hello - does anyone know if there is away of editing the title of a post?  Do you have to ask an admin to do it for you?


----------



## shiv

rachelha said:


> Hello - does anyone know if there is away of editing the title of a post?  Do you have to ask an admin to do it for you?



have you tried editing the original post? i don't know if that works, just a suggestion!


----------



## am64

evenin'all


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> have you tried editing the original post? i don't know if that works, just a suggestion!



I managed to change the post itself but not its title - oh well.


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> I managed to change the post itself but not its title - oh well.



oooo which one was it ??? not been talikng about bungalows again have you rachel ???


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> oooo which one was it ??? not been talikng about bungalows again have you rachel ???



No, not my dodgy texting whilst walking problem this time 

I forgot to put in the title of the post about optimum test strips that they are ketone ones not glucose ones.


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> No, not my dodgy texting whilst walking problem this time
> 
> I forgot to put in the title of the post about optimum test strips that they are ketone ones not glucose ones.



dont worry i think when you open it is quite obvious x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hi all, pizza in the oven and had lots of cuddles with my boy. Just had a hypo  can't win at the moment  feeling awful


----------



## Steff

Evening all xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

set my plan out for tomorrow - tae-bo, walkies (somewhere, dunno where) - all because i've done basically nothing today and I don't want to sit around doing nothing tomorrow. I'm feeling really rubbish because I haven't done anything all day


----------



## am64

weathers good aswell sam ...im going to seek out the bluebells


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> weathers good aswell sam ...im going to seek out the bluebells



yeah i think im going to head to the common and have a wander. Will be nice


----------



## am64

sounds nice ...


----------



## Steff

hey all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## am64

Stefffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> Stefffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff



ammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm xx
  u ok x


----------



## Northerner

rachelha said:


> No, not my dodgy texting whilst walking problem this time
> 
> I forgot to put in the title of the post about optimum test strips that they are ketone ones not glucose ones.



Oops! Sorry Rachel, not paying attention closely enough! I'll change it for you...


----------



## Steff

Nighty night all xx


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Computer fixed. Internet flakey. Must take the router back. It sucks. Dammed slow on wifi.

Off to bed, up at 5am.....

Nighty night Steff and any other lurkers.


----------



## am64

fine steff...wheres she gone ...woo that was a flying visit steff !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> fine steff...wheres she gone ...woo that was a flying visit steff !



totally effed hun, busy afternoon x x 


tc


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> totally effed hun, busy afternoon x x
> 
> 
> tc



catch you sometime tomorrow x


----------



## shiv

evening all!

tomorrow's plans: get up, go to birmingham city centre, hand out CVs and beg for jobs, appointment with job centre people at 2 in selly oak (you guys might know the name, it has the military hospital??), then more job hunting in terms of calling all the local pubs and stuff to see if they have anything going.

must remember to go to the agencies in town!


----------



## am64

hi shiv good luck with all that ...how are you getting on back home ?


----------



## shiv

am64 said:


> hi shiv good luck with all that ...how are you getting on back home ?



okay thanks, it's a bit strange. my mum's spare room is tiny so i have to climb over boxes (literally) to get in and out the room, but i'm hoping to get those sorted out soon. great being back and seeing all my family etc.


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> okay thanks, it's a bit strange. my mum's spare room is tiny so i have to climb over boxes (literally) to get in and out the room, but i'm hoping to get those sorted out soon. great being back and seeing all my family etc.



hahaa x good luck


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Been wide awake since 5am...


----------



## twinnie

morning all large coffee please


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## am64

beautiful day here and WARM or what !!


----------



## Steff

By eck the weathers gorge today


----------



## am64

warm isnt it ....ummm gotta go for a bit take care all xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> warm isnt it ....ummm gotta go for a bit take care all xxx



toodle loo x


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> By eck the weathers gorge today



Its cloudy here today, yesterday was gorge though


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Its cloudy here today, yesterday was gorge though



Expected to be a heatwave so the weatherman says .


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urgh feeling really off - bloods are all over the shop, just back from town and feeling really tired :/ maybe i'm dehydrated or something...I was going to up the common but i don't think i will today. I'll do the housework and some tae-bo after lunch istead


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

OH GOD my story muse is back and bugging me to get writing  Its like this whole story is taking effect right now and I HAVE to write it down!


----------



## twinnie

afternoon all


----------



## rachelha

Great

Down to my last test strip.  I feel like I am high, (hypo panic over eating) but I guess I had better save it until just before walking home from work.

gggrrrr


----------



## am64

hello folks x


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Just come back from walkies. My feet ache and my BG is 3.8...

I am going to sin and have a brew and a few rich tea biccies to cheer  myself up.

I think I'll have a stew in the bath for a few hours. I have a new book to get stuck into... 

Laters...


----------



## rachelha

Getting lots of baby wiggles at the moment, I think he is trying to tell me to stop faffing about and go home.


----------



## am64

rachel ....i hope you are on your way home !!! x wiggle wiggle xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

dinner is all done, now chilling - gunna write me a blog post and then chill with some harry potter.


----------



## Steff

evening all xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I SWEAR TO GOD

I am about to punch someone in the face


----------



## Steff

Off to put feet up and watch the soap awards xx

im SHATTERED someone tell me never move again steff lol x


----------



## shiv

you know when you don't realise how much you've eaten until you weigh it?!

i just weighed my cooked pasta...375g. just the 67.5g carbs! plus 7.5g for the sauce....ooooh 75g. i've bolused 4u upfront, will wait an hour to do the rest.

i also have doritos and cottage cheese (best combo EVER in my opinion!!) to have...ooooh i'm having a a hungry evening!


----------



## Freddie99

Mid week alcoholism calls. I have a party to go to and the theme is wigs. I have a number that makes me look a little like Gene Simmons. I'm not complaining. That said, gobbing blood everywhere will get me thrown out of whatever establishment we care to go to!

Tom


----------



## shiv

TomH said:


> Mid week alcoholism calls. I have a party to go to and the theme is wigs. I have a number that makes me look a little like Gene Simmons. I'm not complaining. That said, gobbing blood everywhere will get me thrown out of whatever establishment we care to go to!
> 
> Tom



i've seen the wig guys...it's a good'un.

tomorrow i have to go back to glos to pick up my bed etc. not looking forward to it. just want to be able to forget about the place.

think i'm going to have an early night. feeling a bit blue this evening.


----------



## shiv

guys...yay or nay? i'm thinking yay but i've never spent this much on a bag before. and i like big handles, and i'm not sure how big they are...

http://www.cloth-ears.co.uk/Products/Bags/moomin_spring_day_bag.html


----------



## Steff

god just catching up on threads and came across peters lovely remark in sams freelance writing thread, some people are just asking to be banned grr.


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> guys...yay or nay? i'm thinking yay but i've never spent this much on a bag before. and i like big handles, and i'm not sure how big they are...
> 
> http://www.cloth-ears.co.uk/Products/Bags/moomin_spring_day_bag.html



I love it.  I did not know you could get moomin bags, fantastic.  It is quite a bit to spend on something you have not seen.  Do you know anyone who has got anything from that website?


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## Steff

Right the gasman is due again im soo hoping he comes nearer to 8 then 1 again i got totally bored flicking through closer magazine for 2 hrs last week lol

laters x


----------



## rachelha

I have just been brought breakfast in bed.  My husband is fab!


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> I have just been brought breakfast in bed.  My husband is fab!



can he be hired out hun ?

lol


well gasman been bright and early again means i can crack on in here and get more stuff carted over the new place x


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> can he be hired out hun ?



No - he is all mine


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> No - he is all mine



Fair enough lol.I aint had brekkie in bed since my 21st birthday haha.


----------



## SacredHeart

That's one up on me, Steff, I've never had it! lol

Anyone who's interested - I'm guest blogging over at Six Until Me today!  http://www.sixuntilme.com


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

I think it's time to put a shilling in the jukebox....

*One Step Beyond *by Madness is on first... 

And the ornaments are moving again...


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> That's one up on me, Steff, I've never had it! lol
> 
> Anyone who's interested - I'm guest blogging over at Six Until Me today!  http://www.sixuntilme.com






It was only a scoop of my normal lidl museli and an instant coffee, but v v much appreciated.  I am feeling really groggy in the mornings at the mo, I think it might be the increase in my anti-depressants, the doc said I could feel worse for a week or so.

Just had a look at SUM - that is a great post.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

now i'm annoyed

kept in the job centre for hours and now i have stuff being *rubbed in my face*

unimpressed


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> now i'm annoyed
> 
> kept in the job centre for hours and now i have stuff being *rubbed in my face*
> 
> unimpressed



whats up sam ...?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> whats up sam ...?



Its not something I can say on here. Nor would I want to. Lets just say I am exceptionally p****d off


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Its not something I can say on here. Nor would I want to. Lets just say I am exceptionally p****d off



pm if you wanna talk ? fb ??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> pm if you wanna talk ? fb ??



if you fancy me ranting and raving then pm, i hate facebook chat.


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> if you fancy me ranting and raving then pm, i hate facebook chat.



well if it would help at all ...pm away !!


----------



## Freddie99

Ye  gods. last night was not pleasant. Bloody vodka. I can't even remember how I got home... I think I am recovered but I will be going back to bed in a little! can't be too sure 

Tom


----------



## twinnie

afternoon all


----------



## gail1

I have a weeks respite starting next Tuesday saw my cpn yesterday told her how bad i felt and asked her if it was possible to get some respite also told her wot nearly happened the other night she called them straight away and booked it there and then as she said respite is there to keep you out of hospital. Think if she had not have done that they would have to had think about getting me a hospital bed I need this break and to get away will do me good
xxxxxxxxxx
gail


----------



## Steff

hey all xxx


----------



## am64

good luck gail hope you get a good break xxx


----------



## Steff

Right im offski guna get a takeaway tonight me thinks im bushed and cant be a$%?d cooking xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Right im offski guna get a takeaway tonight me thinks im bushed and cant be a$%?d cooking xx



good for you steff xx enjoy xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

biscuits in the oven. Still very p****d off


----------



## SacredHeart

Give me a text/pm/etc, if you want to chat, ok?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Give me a text/pm/etc, if you want to chat, ok?



will do


----------



## shiv

just the 2 hours to get out of that hypo. lovely.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

13.5...and stressing over stuff is making me higher

this is really lame.


----------



## Steff

Evening all x 

just waiting for my takeaway while watching the soaps lol ,


----------



## am64

quiet life eh steff ??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> quiet life eh steff ??



ohh i love my thursdays hun place to myself, son is tucked up in bed and he is oot at the pub x


----------



## am64

heheeeee You have got the remote !!


----------



## Steff

OoOoOooO im stuffed


----------



## am64

what did ya have in the end?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> what did ya have in the end?



chicken chow mein and 2 praWN crackers.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning any night owls...

Time to hit the sack!

Goodnight.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

lol i wake up and the first thing i see makes me ****** off again. Joy of joys

another day of sitting around doing nothing.

urgh, just had my 8u insulin and now can't face my breakfast :/


----------



## Tezzz

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> lol i wake up and the first thing i see makes me ****** off again. Joy of joys
> 
> another day of sitting around doing nothing.
> 
> urgh, just had my 8u insulin and now can't face my breakfast :/



I hope you change your mind and eat Sam. 

I had a bit of Alpen this morning and will walk it off soon.


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## shiv

morning all, another day of job hunting for me. heading into Birmingham city centre to throw my CV at people.

i'm also going to a talk with Joe Solowiejczyk this evening which should be very interesting!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> I hope you change your mind and eat Sam.
> 
> I had a bit of Alpen this morning and will walk it off soon.



i ate it but it wasn't nice :/

I'm going to meet Matt for lunch later and then go to the hospital and try to explain that they need to send the results to bournemouth. They're not going to like it :/


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I am about to flip my **** at lloyds tsb. Its been three weeks since I ordered that new credit card. Last week I rang them again, they said theyd send out another one...

WHERE IS IT?!

I'm not paying off a credit card that I don't have!


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I am about to flip my **** at lloyds tsb. Its been three weeks since I ordered that new credit card. Last week I rang them again, they said theyd send out another one...
> 
> WHERE IS IT?!
> 
> I'm not paying off a credit card that I don't have!



eeeek be careful - i know you don't have the card but you do have the account with them, and it could get messy if you miss payments!

what's their excuse for the card not being sent out? i'd send in a complaint.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> eeeek be careful - i know you don't have the card but you do have the account with them, and it could get messy if you miss payments!
> 
> what's their excuse for the card not being sent out? i'd send in a complaint.



apparently they've sent out multiple cards - funny how none of them seem to have arrived  they can only use the lost in the post excuse once in my book. I'm going to phone them later on, and I will flip my **** at them.

I can THREATEN to not pay it off however - they have pushed me way too far.

LOL HI STRESS I'VE MISSED YOU


----------



## sofaraway

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> go to the hospital and try to explain that they need to send the results to bournemouth. They're not going to like it :/



I have my bloods done at a different hospital to my clinic and I get a print out of the results to take with me to my appointments so they can put them in my notes, never had a problem doing this. Might be better if you take the results than rely on them sending them.

Morning all


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

unfortunately I couldn't reply to my freelance writing post.

I'm so ******* angry over the whole ordeal.

that's all i'm going to say but...

I just want this whole forum to know that PC's words on that thread have upset me to the point of tears. So much so I am very close to leaving the forum again.

I won't put up with playground bullies, I've had enough of that in the past.

I hope to God someone does something about him.

For now, I am going to hide in my corner and cry. Cheers for that PC.


----------



## Northerner

Peter C has now been permanently banned from the forum for being disrespectul, confrontational and disruptive.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Peter C has now been permanently banned from the forum for being disrespectul, confrontational and disruptive.



I think I owe you a pint duder


----------



## rachelha

Northerner said:


> Peter C has now been permanently banned from the forum for being disrespectul, confrontational and disruptive.



Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Adrienne

shiv said:


> morning all, another day of job hunting for me. heading into Birmingham city centre to throw my CV at people.
> 
> i'm also going to a talk with Joe Solowiejczyk this evening which should be very interesting!



Hiya Shiv

There are quite a few going from the Children with Diabetes lot tonight as well.   You may want to find and say hello to Jackie Jacombs, she is our 'boss'  she is going without her kids those.   She is the font of all knowledge and posts on here occasionally under a very fishy name 

Have fun and I wish I was going.


----------



## Adrienne

Thanks Northerner, he needed going.   I don't envy your job, I do a similar one in a different organisation and its hard work, especially if you get people like him.    Thanks


----------



## am64

i have just got back from a wonderful time... gave son a day off school the teachers are stressing them too much regarding the gcses ...he needed a day off...my hubby has had a terrible tummy bug all week but finally is feeling better ...so we went to the blue bell woods close to us and did a walk up the hills thro the woods and then down into a meadow valley FULL of wildflowers ...it was stunning...ended up in a proper pub garden having acouple of pints of 'posh pooch' and 'red kite' beer....now home and listening to some real improvised music ....by my hubby and son...with daughter and step son ...and even me saying a few words x


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> i have just got back from a wonderful time... gave son a day off school the teachers are stressing them too much regarding the gcses ...he needed a day off...my hubby has had a terrible tummy bug all week but finally is feeling better ...so we went to the blue bell woods close to us and did a walk up the hills thro the woods and then down into a meadow valley FULL of wildflowers ...it was stunning...ended up in a proper pub garden having acouple of pints of 'posh pooch' and 'red kite' beer....now home and listening to some real improvised music ....by my hubby and son...with daughter and step son ...and even me saying a few words x



We went looking for a bluebell wood last weekend.  A friend who works for the woodland trust recommended one.  We got there and it was covered in bluebells, but they were all well past their best.  We will have to try again next year, a couple of weeks earlier.  

Sounds like a great day.


----------



## Steff

nice work alan x he was nothing but a very rude man 



sounds amazing am


----------



## AlisonM

I'm nipping out for a pint... of milk that is. I may be gone for some time as I have to try and avoid a big pit fall in the form of the chip shop next door to the Co-op. I'm not sure I have the intestinal fortitude, they do darned good chips.


----------



## Steff

Totally knackered got myself on the scales 2night lost 7lb ohh good work moving house hehe xx


----------



## am64

wow steffy thats 1/2 a stone !!! well done x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> wow steffy thats 1/2 a stone !!! well done x



not to sure how i done it but have to admit to missing a few meals this week cause just been sooo busy .


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> not to sure how i done it but have to admit to missing a few meals this week cause just been sooo busy .



its the way to go !!!


----------



## Donald

nice one steff Well Done.


----------



## am64

hey donald canna get you a wee virtual drink ...nice to see you in the pub ! thanks for you thread earlier x


----------



## Donald

am64 said:


> hey donald canna get you a wee virtual drink ...nice to see you in the pub ! thanks for you thread earlier x



A pint of John smith's Please and if the thread raised a smile and gave people a boost it did what was meant


----------



## am64

Donald said:


> A pint of John smith's Please and if the thread raised a smile and gave people a boost it did what was meant



certainly did and well needed donald xx heres a pint for you ! .sure about the john smiths tho?? i had a pint of RED Kite at lunch time ...very nice !


----------



## Donald

am64 said:


> certainly did and well needed donald xx heres a pint for you ! .sure about the john smiths tho?? i had a pint of RED Kite at lunch time ...very nice !



ok let's try it never tryed Red Kite before it well be a change.


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all 

as the clock strikes 11 I hope the bar is still open, I've got an unschedulled appointment with senor stevens at the moment which is a bit of a pain!

Weather looking good for the weekend so I'll be on the land no doubt!

Stay safe my friends


----------



## am64

bars always open rossi !!


----------



## rossi_mac

good to hear I could probably do with one by now! Been a bit ropey all day, school night drinking I tell you I'm not used to it these days!! Hope you're  not drinking the bar dry there am!???


----------



## am64

well no one else will ...


----------



## rossi_mac

haha good to hear! Glad you sound good, I'm gonna head now, catch yous later
stay safe y'all.


----------



## am64

nite rossi


----------



## Steff

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinnie

morning all busy day today my sons birthday party this morning 10 kids all sugared up ten pin bowling god help me lol then later got a 60th birthday party to go to arrggggghhhhhh large coffee please i am going to need it


----------



## Steff

good morning all x

good luck with that one twinniw hun lol x


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

What a wonderful day. The sun is out.

Twinnie, I love kids, but I couldn't eat a whole one....

I think I'll go for nice long walkies this morning to burn my breakfast off...


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> 
> What a wonderful day. The sun is out.
> 
> Twinnie, I love kids, but I couldn't eat a whole one....
> 
> I think I'll go for nice long walkies this morning to burn my breakfast off...



Morning Tez aint is just gorgeous and set to get warmer tomorrow x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Lloyds TSB are the worst bank in history i swear to GOD! On hold with them again re my credit card because they took the c-card account off my online banking bit...

ARGH!

I was like, how am I supposed to pay my freakin' bill?! 

Jeeeeeeeeez. that card is gunna have to be my lifeline til this job comes through for me D:

Hopefully getting it sorted though, lady is very apologetic


----------



## Steff

Right guys got a busy day so best crack on , shall catch you lot later x


----------



## Freddie99

The sun is out here in lovely Brighton. Myself and the other two lads in the flat with serious speaker power have all got on to NME radio and have it blaring out of our speakers. How long will it take security to get here to tell us to turn it down I wonder...


----------



## twinnie

well one party down one to go and its beauiful here today


----------



## AlisonM

Same here but rather muggy. I've been out in a t-shirt for the first time this year, adding a few freckles to my collection.


----------



## Steff

Bloody hell what a day to be moving wardrobes and sofas lol x


----------



## Steff

evening xxxxxx


----------



## am64

hi steff when d'you go off line ??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi steff when d'you go off line ??



after tomorrow evening i will be no more till the 2nd Jun


----------



## Sugarbum

Hey its nearly 3000 posts in here...time to open another pub!


----------



## am64

thinks it 10,000 for refurb !


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Hey its nearly 3000 posts in here...time to open another pub!



Naw! Up to 10,000 - unless you think the place needs a revamp!


----------



## am64

dunno northe ...its how to encourage more people in i spose ?? anyway im off to bed so catch y'all sson x happy sunshine !


----------



## Sugarbum

Could do with a make over?


----------



## Sugarbum

Ive just realised I cant count and I thought we were 4 off 3000, oh lordy! Not much


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Ive just realised I cant count and I thought we were 4 off 3000, oh lordy! Not much



You're training too hard for that run!


----------



## Steff

night am xxx


----------



## shiv

i'm pretty angry right now. testing 6 - 8 times a day is excessive? seriously? okay, i'll just get complications. is that preferable? or am i being excessive there too?

*goes off to hit something*


----------



## SacredHeart

Hmmm....I've been sitting on a blog post for a few days now. I think that might have given me the kick to write it tomorrow.


----------



## Steff

nights all


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx another scorcher


----------



## Steff

Very quiet in here everyone must be enjoying the sunshine .

Got no deisre to stand in the kitchen and cook today but id i dont ill be accused of starving people lol.


----------



## am64

hi steff ... hot hot hot for cooking .... last night cooking in ole kitchen ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi steff ... hot hot hot for cooking .... last night cooking in ole kitchen ?



yeah a curry lol


----------



## gail1

im having a day where i do nothing at all well apart from having nice soak in bath and thats it. bs has gone down to 25 now which is a lot better than yesterday im drinking so much sugar free drink im peeing for England lol. Have made a list of wot needs doing tomorrow top of the list is packing my bag for respite on tuesday  Hooray
You all take care in this hot weather
xxxxxxxxx
gail


----------



## am64

gail1 said:


> im having a day where i do nothing at all well apart from having nice soak in bath and thats it. bs has gone down to 25 now which is a lot better than yesterday im drinking so much sugar free drink im peeing for England lol. Have made a list of wot needs doing tomorrow top of the list is packing my bag for respite on tuesday  Hooray
> You all take care in this hot weather
> xxxxxxxxx
> gail



nice to see you gail im glad the levels are dropping ... have a good resbite where do you go hun?


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> im having a day where i do nothing at all well apart from having nice soak in bath and thats it. bs has gone down to 25 now which is a lot better than yesterday im drinking so much sugar free drink im peeing for England lol. Have made a list of wot needs doing tomorrow top of the list is packing my bag for respite on tuesday  Hooray
> You all take care in this hot weather
> xxxxxxxxx
> gail



Hope you dont mind me saying gail but a bs of 25 does not sound good for you hun even at 15 id be saying the same, how does it make u feel u must feel so tired and exhausted with numbers so high xxx


----------



## emmasamduke

quick query on bg machines i tested on 2 different types, accucheck aviva 8.2 and bayer contour 6.4. Woke this morn aviva said 5.5  contour said 7.0 any1 shed light on why they dont show similar readings not even close !


----------



## Tezzz

Hi everybody. 

A pint of virtual Guinness please.

I've put *Bohemian Like It *on the CD player while the jukebox warms up!

Oh what a lovely day. Been out for nice long walkies and got some sun... 

It's a shame my numbers are slowly creeping up. Time to see the doc....


----------



## gail1

Steff i am feeling very tired all the time think some of its due to bg levels(its not gone down below 17.2 for the past week) also because im very depressed at moment its why CPN has arranged this respite at very short notice.Only thing i dont like about packing i dont like is packing all my diabetic stuff its redicculess the amount. I go to Sheringham a nice quite seaside town. The place i stay at is great, they take care of your meds all you have to do is turn up for meds and meals apart from that you can do wot you want and there are always staff on duty 24 hours a day if you need any help or just feel like a chat.
Steff I hope your move goes ok you must be so excited goodluck


----------



## Tezzz

I'm sorry to hear you're still running high Gail.

I sincerely hope you get it sorted out quickly.

Have a good time away.


----------



## Freddie99

Well, the nurse has let my arms out of my straight jacket for a few hours and given me a few crayons. I've managed to write a new blog post in order to avoid basket weaving...

Read if you dare:

http://diabetesdramasetal.blogspot.com/2010/05/time-to-dust-of-this-old-tome-again.html


----------



## am64

excellant blog Tom ...


----------



## Steff

well happy days got a night on the sofa bed tonight hehe, he has took our bed apart so afraid its 1 night on the sofa , not to bad i guess


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Steff i am feeling very tired all the time think some of its due to bg levels(its not gone down below 17.2 for the past week) also because im very depressed at moment its why CPN has arranged this respite at very short notice.Only thing i dont like about packing i dont like is packing all my diabetic stuff its redicculess the amount. I go to Sheringham a nice quite seaside town. The place i stay at is great, they take care of your meds all you have to do is turn up for meds and meals apart from that you can do wot you want and there are always staff on duty 24 hours a day if you need any help or just feel like a chat.
> Steff I hope your move goes ok you must be so excited goodluck





sounds good hun your well looked after by the sounds of it , ty for your good luck wishes hun all is on track now and we aint had one fall out me and him lol x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i am getting more and more frustrated with some individuals on here...


----------



## Steff

blimey i am gutted this is my last night for 9 days grr, only kidding but yeah getting abit hairy aint it x


----------



## ypauly

I know what you mean.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ypauly said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> This site used to be full of nice and helpful people, but that is rapidly changing.



please check your inbox


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> This site used to be full of nice and helpful people, but that is rapidly changing.



thanks ypauly


----------



## gail1

im getting tired of this whole thing one tread gets closed and it seems like its getting started up again on another
I come here for help and support and to give it to others if i can
we are all growen ups please lets act like we are


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> im getting tired of this whole thing one tread gets closed and it seems like its getting started up again on another
> I come here for help and support and to give it to others if i can
> we are all growen ups please lets act like we are



Yes well said, the thing is like you say we have enough to deal with in our lives with diabetes the place we come to for support starts becoming atmosphrtic then we have nowhere to go for help cause people wont want to come in


----------



## margie

I think we all need to listen to sound of the ocean or whale music and chill for a while.


----------



## Freddie99

Everyone, bloody well go and have pint, chill and come back tomorrow. I think we need to call last orders for tonight.


----------



## ypauly

TomH said:


> Everyone, bloody well go and have pint, chill and come back tomorrow. I think we need to call last orders for tonight.




AHHHHH that lovely sugar free beer lol


----------



## shiv

ypauly said:


> AHHHHH that lovely sugar free beer lol



i have a real distaste for anything claiming to be 'diabetic'. like diabetic chocolate. i've actually convinced people in Thorntons NOT to buy the stuff and had them thank me for it.

now, sugar free fruit juice would be my ultimate, as long as it tasted the same and didn't have any nasty sweetners in it!


----------



## Freddie99

ypauly said:


> AHHHHH that lovely sugar free beer lol



Oh the fun I have on a night on the lash here at uni. I can keep pace with alot of people but not the Dutch guys I know!


----------



## Steff

Right thats me away till the 2nd now, please take care all and catch you soon, will be soo quiet without this place in my life but ill survive hehe xx


nights and peace out


----------



## rachelha

Morning all.  I have been married a year today.  OH didn't even bother getting me a card - not impressed.


----------



## shiv

rachelha said:


> Morning all.  I have been married a year today.  OH didn't even bother getting me a card - not impressed.



ooooh i wouldn't be impressed either!! have you been giving him death stares all morning?


----------



## Freddie99

Off to see the student support folks at uni today. This should be very interesting as it's taken me bloody weeks to work up the courage to go and see them. Will also be stopping off at the GP too.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

well my forum break didn't last long 

busy day of it today...

hospital for HbA1C test for B-Dec
meet OH for lunch
go see the tax man re my rebate that i haven't got yet!
phone landlord re the big address mix up with the employment agency
make sure things are on track ready to start this job in a few weeks.
cry over my lack of money lol

I have a stinking cold too  Its starting to go onto my chest as the cough has started up, it feels nasty and URGH. But levels are oddly ok...running on the low side if anything


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> ooooh i wouldn't be impressed either!! have you been giving him death stares all morning?



I have made it quite clear I am not happy.  I can see our first proper domestic brewing.


----------



## am64

Good morning all !!!! wonderful day here


----------



## rachelha

I wonder how many years I will have to live in Scotland for before I learn NEVER to go out without a coat.  Obviously 17 is not enough.

It was gorgeous first thing as I walked to work, andis now raining and I only have a thin cardi with me.  Fingers crossed it is back to sunny again before I have to leave for my appointment


----------



## rossi_mac

25 years should be good enough!!

hope appointment goes okay!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oh god I am so ILL!

My head is pounding and my throat is sore. It feels like something is stuck down the back of my throat that makes me cough and its a freaking chesty cough now that hurts to bejeezus



levels are verging on the low side though. Two hypos already today, thank you epic heat. But GOD I feel like death warmed up


----------



## rachelha

Fastest appointment at the antenatal clinic to date, in and out within an hour.  Unfortunately it means there is time to go back to work.  

Sam, hope you feel better soon


----------



## am64

afternoon all


----------



## rossi_mac

afternoon back AM and to y'all gotta go but just saying hello in a strange voice, but that doesn't come across in text so I don't know why I bothered but I did and have now told you so and wasted a few moments typing enough words to actually make a good point about something but at the same time say absolutely nothing, hey it's one of my (many?) two talents!

Catch you around

Rossi


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

lol every time i cough it sounds like a frikken bark 

me no like  and I've still done all the housework despite hypoing and feeling poo


----------



## am64

think its about time we opened the pub tonight .....i could certainly do with a virtual very large rum and coke ....


----------



## rossi_mac

who tell me who closed this place??? I have been sneaking in quietly looking for a pint, now I know why I was having some issues!!

Mines a cheeky lager please


----------



## am64

hehee rossi nice cool larger coming up !


----------



## rossi_mac

so whats the craick haven't been here too much lately??


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Nice cup of tea please.

Nice day for walkies along the coast I think. I wonder how many miles I will clock up today?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm not doing anything today, I feel too ill  no energy at all and it is the worst feeling ever.

BG 5.6 though :/ odd. So not checking for ketones, don't think I'm ill enough lol. 

Saw on the news that the Slipknot bassist Paul Grey has been found dead  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment_and_arts/10151406.stm its really upset me, he was one of those that inspired me to pick up my bass. And I think I've been inspired to start playing it again :/

I won't be supporting DUK anymore either. Not only are alot of people on their facebook page incredibly rude but I've become really disillusioned with them and won't renew my subscription to them either. And sorry, but if people are rude then I'm just not going to bother any more. I've had it with rudeness and I've totally had it with DUK. JDRF will get all of my support now.


----------



## shiv

ugh i feel horrible this morning! i had a migraine that started last night, took painkillers before bed but woke up this morning feeling much the same. i've had more painkillers and in total i've slept for nearly 12 hours.

i'm off for a job interview, which would be really exciting if the job didn't start in september! it's for support workers for students at Birmingham Uni who need help with their studies i.e taking notes in lectures, typing up essays, etc. sounds just my cup of tea, except for the fact it's 4 months away! still, if they can offer me at least 30 hours a week i'll happily take it.


----------



## Freddie99

Just got home for a few days to do some work and lend a hand around the house. This should be good as there are fewer distractions here than there are in Brighton!


----------



## LisaLQ

Afternoon all, just a quickie to check in and see how you all are?

Brother in law is back up for a few days so might not be about much - let's hope he behaves better than last time, but I doubt it - he's taking hubby to see Slayer (metal band) tomorrow - cant imagine how paralytic they'll be when they get in (so I'm making the sofas up for them to sleep on, no way is a drunk hubby sharing a bed with me LOL).

How is everyone anyway? 

xx


----------



## LisaLQ

Ps.  Make mine a coffee.  Strong.


----------



## am64

hi lisa ! cooffe comming up ! 
sam ...i never knew you played Bass ....that is what my hubby plays 
Tom hope all is good at home x
Tez you should do the lands end  john o groats ...you seem to do SO MUCH WALKING !!!
Shiv ...excellant job good luck hun ...if you get it can you do the course at the same time ....i had a friend who helped with an A level student with physical disablities and so studied the english and sociology too !!
Rossi sorry i missed you last night ...i went to bed early !


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

OH GOD! I just found a spider crawling on my arm and freaked out  like hugely. I feel sorry for whoever lives downstairs!


----------



## Tezzz

There's nothing wrong with spiders. When I was put in care I became a country bumpkin and got used to them. We used to have string in the bathrooms so the spiders could climb out the bath tub.

I'm going out for another walk on the beach... 

Via somewhere that sells Guinness....


----------



## ypauly

I hate the ugly little things. If my misses isn't in I will go out till she back and i'm either convinced it's dead or moved out.
I did get a cat to kill them but she just plays with it for ages first.


----------



## am64

my dog catches them !! only the big wolf spiders they are scarey ...we get loads being in the woods !!


----------



## margie

There are suicidal spiders here, at least 2 have jumped into a hot bath - not at the same time.


----------



## LisaLQ

Not a spider fan.

New cats love them though (although they say they're a bit crunchy).


----------



## shiv

my cat caught a moth last night and brought it onto my bed, where he insisted on playing with it for ages, using my body as terrain. not fun!


----------



## Andy HB

I used to have 'jumping' spiders in my old house. They're great. They react to any move you make in their vicinity!

Andy


----------



## shiv

Andy HB said:


> I used to have 'jumping' spiders in my old house. They're great. They react to any move you make in their vicinity!
> 
> Andy



well that sounds terrifying!!


----------



## Andy HB

shiv said:


> well that sounds terrifying!!



Oh no! They were cute. Only little diddy things with big eyes!


----------



## LisaLQ

I like jumping ones, we have little zebra ones in the garden.  They're cute.  So are baby tarantulas.  But shiny house spiders wot could outrun Linford Christie - gah!

I think Phill Jupitus has it right, it might sound like comedy, but I honestly would refuse to go into a room if a spider went "missing" in it, until it was hunted down and removed (I would like to say humanely, being a lover of nature, but no - I mean squished).

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6621661560803266410#


----------



## rossi_mac

I like spiders and all things animal like, but with wifey I've had to kill some things in my time, and she has got more tolerant, the rule is if it's outside it lives inside I try and move it out or read it its rights!

turn the juke box up tez lets liven this place up it feels like a thursday to me!! Hell this is gonna be a long week inlaws back tomorrow!!


----------



## getcarter76

(*Shouting from the bar*) Who wants a drink?


----------



## am64

Yes Please !!!!


----------



## Tezzz

Just got in from the pub.... 

Night night everyone!


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> Just got in from the pub....
> 
> Night night everyone!



nite tez xx


----------



## getcarter76

Night Tez...what do you want AM? Think its nearly last orders.....i'm going to knock back a G+T which was my dear old nanas tipple (god bless her)

Bernie  xx


----------



## am64

getcarter76 said:


> Night Tez...what do you want AM? Think its nearly last orders.....i'm going to knock back a G+T which was my dear old nanas tipple (god bless her)
> 
> Bernie  xx



g&t been fine for me bernie ... no last orders here thats the wonders of virtual life


----------



## shiv

can i have a double archers and diet lemonade. i haven't had one of those for ageeeees.


----------



## getcarter76

Coming right up ladies....i am loving this virtual bar....

*chatting up the bar man* (tee hee he's fit  )

Sorry ladies for taking my time i got a little sidetracked! There you go AM and Shiv...i love the smell of the archers...fruity!

So whats everyone been upto today?


----------



## am64

thanks bernie ...ohhh the whole bottle just what i need !!! heee  shiv you ok ??


----------



## cazscot

Oh I have just found this thread  so interesting - how did I miss this before...  I will just have a glass of water please off to bed got a thumping headache .  Will need to check in here more often...

Night all x


----------



## am64

hey caz nice to see you here ....wow you are an amazing slimmer !! ive been following your progress on fb you are an inspiration !!


----------



## shiv

been a long day. so fed up of not having a job. i know something will turn up, but i'm so disheartened right now. off to visit the agencies in town tomorrow!

seriously considering moving to northampton. a load of jobs going, found cheap places to rent...soooo tempting.


----------



## rossi_mac

Hope it goes well with agency and getting some work Shiv. 

Also nice work on brum "franchise" of Circle D, big repsect 

Have a good day all


----------



## twinnie

morning all


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> morning all



Morning Vickie! I've been awake since 4 am after going to bed at 1 am. The first bird started tweeting at 4:07 am, I think it was a blackbird. I saw four baby blackbirds hopping around the garden yesterday, pecking for grubs, under the watchful eye of daddy blackbird  Very cute!


----------



## cazscot

am64 said:


> hey caz nice to see you here ....wow you are an amazing slimmer !! ive been following your progress on fb you are an inspiration !!



Thanks am, went to my first zumba class last night it was fun but hard going... body aches all over...  better be worth it on the scales on Saturday...


----------



## shiv

caz what is zumba? i've heard of it, but not sure!

rossi - thanks, i am hoping that something comes up soon. i might go crazy if i have to fill in another employment/education history section on an application form!! thanks also about MyD - i've based the idea of it on Circle D and will be linking over to them on the website and at gatherings.


----------



## cazscot

shiv said:


> caz what is zumba? i've heard of it, but not sure!



Hi Shiv, It is a high intesity exercise class to dance music (mostly latin american).  It is supposed to help you burn off lots of calories .


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

I'm off walkies again, along the coast. See you all later.


----------



## am64

mornin' all .....got a strange craving for a marthon bar ...snikers ...dont know why i never eat them at all ????


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> been a long day. so fed up of not having a job. i know something will turn up, but i'm so disheartened right now. off to visit the agencies in town tomorrow!
> 
> seriously considering moving to northampton. a load of jobs going, found cheap places to rent...soooo tempting.



Hope you find something soon.  Do you know people in Northhampton?


----------



## am64

morning rachel ...i was thinking about your email mistake signing racheo ...when i was in your stage of pregnancy i seriously kept loosing things like my purse ...so just be a little aware


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> morning rachel ...i was thinking about your email mistake signing racheo ...when i was in your stage of pregnancy i seriously kept loosing things like my purse ...so just be a little aware



Am - I am normaly a bit ditzy anyway, but it has definitely got worse.  I put the tea in the fridge the other day, and am constantly losing track of what I am doing half way through.  At least now I can blame it on the bump, not just being a bit vague!


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> Am - I am normaly a bit ditzy anyway, but it has definitely got worse.  I put the tea in the fridge the other day, and am constantly losing track of what I am doing half way through.  At least now I can blame it on the bump, not just being a bit vague!



That was it ..loosing track of what your doing half way through ... saw your fb pics nice bump !! how is the little wiggler ??


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> That was it ..loosing track of what your doing half way through ... saw your fb pics nice bump !! how is the little wiggler ??



The little wiggler is doing fine - 24 weeks now, scary.  I am measuring 25cm and apparently you are meant to be 1 cm for each week, give or take 3cm either way - so I am in the correct range.  I dont get a growth scan until 30 weeks so I wont know until then how he is really doing size wise.

We are off to a NCT nearly new sale this weekend - bargains ahoy!!


What are you up to today?


----------



## shiv

rachelha said:


> Hope you find something soon.  Do you know people in Northhampton?



all my mum's family live there (well, in kettering). i don't think i'd actually go through with it, unless i got REALLY desperate!


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all,

Just to say that I've seen the nurse today. Had a good old chat with him. Turns out they'd like me to trial a Contour USB so I'll go and pick that up next week. I've been told I can call to chat with him whenever I want which is lovely. I am begining to suspect a few overnight basal issues so I think the good old three in the morning testing will have to begin!

Tom


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> all my mum's family live there (well, in kettering). i don't think i'd actually go through with it, unless i got REALLY desperate!



Kettering is where my OH is from, he has always been determined never to go back there.  Northhampton seems quite nice though.


----------



## shiv

rachelha said:


> Kettering is where my OH is from, he has always been determined never to go back there.  Northhampton seems quite nice though.



yeah Kettering isn't exactly amazing, but i'm just a sucker for my family so i'd be happy enough to live there for a year or so until i went to uni.


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> yeah Kettering isn't exactly amazing, but i'm just a sucker for my family so i'd be happy enough to live there for a year or so until i went to uni.



Going back for a bit knowing it will not be permanent as you are off to Uni would be fine, I think OH was worried if he went back after Uni he would never leave again.  What are you going to do at Uni?


----------



## shiv

rachelha said:


> Going back for a bit knowing it will not be permanent as you are off to Uni would be fine, I think OH was worried if he went back after Uni he would never leave again.  What are you going to do at Uni?



the plan is to do Child Nursing, and eventually get myself a job as a paediatric DSN.

i'm also looking at going down the fundraising/awareness side of things, but being as there's only really one charity i'd want to work for - JDRF - my options aren't exactly wide open!


----------



## am64

hi folks have a non virtual vodka and coke here after spending the day at A&E with my father-in-law (81) !!! 1 week after he fell in the garden on the steps he finally agreed that he would see a doc .... i got there... his leg was twice the size of his other leg ..yellow in colour and totally covered in bruising ...i called an ambulance who took him to a&e then it was investigated .... NOT broken thank god but he has severed one of the tendons over his knee so they have kept him in and tomoorow will decide whether to operate ....hes on warfarin so thats why the bruising is so servere as he has had serious internal bleeds !!!


----------



## SacredHeart

Have the hiccups. They will not go away.....


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> hi folks have a non virtual vodka and coke here after spending the day at A&E with my father-in-law (81) !!! 1 week after he fell in the garden on the steps he finally agreed that he would see a doc .... i got there... his leg was twice the size of his other leg ..yellow in colour and totally covered in bruising ...i called an ambulance who took him to a&e then it was investigated .... NOT broken thank god but he has severed one of the tendons over his knee so they have kept him in and tomoorow will decide whether to operate ....hes on warfarin so thats why the bruising is so servere as he has had serious internal bleeds !!!



hope hes okay am


----------



## am64

BOOO 







did it help becky ??


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> hope hes okay am



thanks twinnie i think he will be now ...we are all very releived that we know whats happening ...especially nanny (81 aswell) how couldn't persuade him to see a doc either ...stubbon ole bugger that he is!!! he did it 1 week ago and has been hobbling around telling everyone that hes fine x what can you do with them eh ???


----------



## ukjohn

Gee..I hope I dont get stubborn like that when I get old. I have another 10 years to catch them up, I'm a young 71


----------



## am64

ukjohn said:


> Gee..I hope I dont get stubborn like that when I get old. I have another 10 years to catch them up, I'm a young 71



hes very fit ...it was quite funny at the hospitial as the last time he was in an ambulance was when he was a medical orderly doing national service 65 or so years ago  ...and the only time he has been in hospital over night was 55years ago !! 
hes very fit no mobility problems at all ...until now that is !! but as i kept explaining to docs he has a very high pain threshold !

after he fell he got up rubbed his leg and then carried on up the garden to water the plants ... what can you do !


----------



## rossi_mac

evening crew, I feel a NEED for a strong one, no idea why, hmmm make that a strong bottle, anyway I'll see you around ladies/gents

play safe


----------



## Vicsetter

Taking of old folk in hospital, we had a good laugh when my mother in law fell and was taken to hospital.  It was one where my daughter was working (she's a doctor) and heard grannie had been admitted.  She rushed down to A&E in white coat and stethescope and spying grannie said , ' and what the bloody hell have you done this time!'.  You can imagine what the other patients thought.


----------



## am64

brilliant vicsetter  the staff today couldnt beleive hes 81 ...hey did you get my pm about your guest house !


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Has anyone seen memento? I just watched it and im still slightly confused.com, even worse than after watching the lost finale or donnie darko (still dont get it after all this time)... hmmm it does seem a reucurring problem, im maybe just thick.....  lol


----------



## am64

xxlou_lxx said:


> Has anyone seen memento? I just watched it and im still slightly confused.com, even worse than after watching the lost finale or donnie darko (still dont get it after all this time)... hmmm it does seem a reucurring problem, im maybe just thick.....  lol



havent a clue what your talking about!!


----------



## xxlou_lxx

am64 said:


> havent a clue what your talking about!!



Hehe, memento is a film


----------



## am64

xxlou_lxx said:


> Hehe, memento is a film



okay.... not that not good at films ....

if you check out bevs mod thread re emoticons you see where we are getting them from !!


----------



## xxlou_lxx

lol 






it may not work...... hehe


----------



## xxlou_lxx

it did, ha


----------



## am64

xxlou_lxx said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it may not work...... hehe



loving it sweetie where was that one from !!


----------



## xxlou_lxx

It was near the bottom of the page on the link on bevs thread.... this one is better though when no one is in here talking lol


----------



## Vicsetter

Here's one for the future mummy:


----------



## am64

xxlou_lxx said:


> It was near the bottom of the page on the link on bevs thread.... this one is better though when no one is in here talking lol



yep i saw that one great !!


----------



## am64

Vicsetter said:


> Here's one for the future mummy:



ahhhhhhh


----------



## ypauly




----------



## am64

ypauly said:


>



hahhaaa i just replied on the other thread ..night night ...what i want is the happy bunny one ..ive seen it ages ago on the fountain pen network site ...any clues folks ??


----------



## Hazel

I have been playing around with avatars and can't decide between

'Lucy' or 'Tigger'


----------



## ypauly

am64 said:


> hahhaaa i just replied on the other thread ..night night ...what i want is the happy bunny one ..ive seen it ages ago on the fountain pen network site ...any clues folks ??


Just had a look at the site vic is using, there are loads and loads to look through so might be there.


http://www.pic4ever.com/index.htm


----------



## ypauly

Right I am definately off now NN all xx


----------



## am64

Hazel said:


> I have been playing around with avatars and can't decide between
> 
> 'Lucy' or 'Tigger'



Well i love both ...maybe alternate depending on mood for the day ..?


----------



## ypauly

Hazel said:


> I have been playing around with avatars and can't decide between
> 
> 'Lucy' or 'Tigger'


Scotish lady call hazel, for me neither it has to be an hazelnut lol


----------



## Hazel

'Night all


----------



## am64

ypauly said:


> Just had a look at the site vic is using, there are loads and loads to look through so might be there.
> 
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/index.htm



i think ill be leaving this for another night of playing !!  nite all ..im back to the hospitial tomorrow checking out F iLaw


----------



## Vicsetter

Found this, (don't know what you are referring to) is it any good:
http://www.findemoticon.com/easter-emoticons


----------



## am64

Vicsetter said:


> Found this, (don't know what you are referring to) is it any good:
> http://www.findemoticon.com/easter-emoticons



noop ...it was about 3 white bunny all doing a dance ... xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx

night peeps lol


----------



## rossi_mac

xxlou_lxx said:


> Has anyone seen memento? I just watched it and im still slightly confused.com, even worse than after watching the lost finale or donnie darko (still dont get it after all this time)... hmmm it does seem a reucurring problem, im maybe just thick.....  lol



Lou,

Yes I've seen it, great film!


----------



## shiv

rossi_mac said:


> Lou,
> 
> Yes I've seen it, great film!



we've got it on dvd - i thought it was okay!


----------



## Freddie99

At this time of the morning I get the monster urge for a bacon sandwich. Breakfast was only a few hours ago...


----------



## rachelha

TomH said:


> At this time of the morning I get the monster urge for a bacon sandwich. Breakfast was only a few hours ago...



I get the urge for something carby - just gave in and ate a tracker bar.  I was at 6.7 before hand not which is the same as I was at breakfast - not sure whether to inject for it or not?


----------



## Freddie99

rachelha said:


> I get the urge for something carby - just gave in and ate a tracker bar.  I was at 6.7 before hand not which is the same as I was at breakfast - not sure whether to inject for it or not?



I was 5.2 before the bacon attack. 39 grammes of carbs after that we will see what happens and if the new ratio is actually working. Are you higher or lower than you were before breakfast? If you're higher I would inject for that.

Tom


----------



## rachelha

TomH said:


> I was 5.2 before the bacon attack. 39 grammes of carbs after that we will see what happens and if the new ratio is actually working. Are you higher or lower than you were before breakfast? If you're higher I would inject for that.
> 
> Tom



I was the same as I was at breakfast - should have injected though, as I am now 11.4 :-(


----------



## shiv

interview next week! woohoo.


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> interview next week! woohoo.



Fantastic - who is it with?


----------



## Freddie99

rachelha said:


> I was the same as I was at breakfast - should have injected though, as I am now 11.4 :-(



Ah well, win some lose some.


----------



## shiv

rachelha said:


> Fantastic - who is it with?



it's at an old people's home about 2 minutes from my house. not glamourous or anything - care assistant - but man, i'll do it!


----------



## ukjohn

Shiv.

Good luck with the interview. It takes a special sort of person to carry out caring duties, and I'm sure that you are one of those people. My daughter is a Senior Carer in an old peoples nursing home, she's been there for 10 years this year.

Best wishes
John.


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Good luck with the jo Shiv.

Just got back from walkies along the beach...

Ice cold lemonade please barman.

BG 3.6 so me thinks I'll have to sin and have a little lemon sorbet....

Attn Diabetes Police - Just *one* spoonfull of course....

Mind you I didn't say how big the spoon is did I...?


----------



## rachelha

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good luck with the jo Shiv.
> 
> Just got back from walkies along the beach...
> 
> Ice cold lemonade please barman.
> 
> BG 3.6 so me thinks I'll have to sin and have a little lemon sorbet....
> 
> Attn Diabetes Police - Just *one* spoonfull of course....
> 
> Mind you I didn't say how big the spoon is did I...?



Is it a spoon, which holds a whole tub - like the wine bottle sized wine glasses?

I have suddenly been hit by a wave of tiredness.  I am meant to be going out this evening too, all I want to do is go to bed :-(


----------



## shiv

ukjohn said:


> Shiv.
> 
> Good luck with the interview. It takes a special sort of person to carry out caring duties, and I'm sure that you are one of those people. My daughter is a Senior Carer in an old peoples nursing home, she's been there for 10 years this year.
> 
> Best wishes
> John.



thanks John. i'm hoping that my formal qualifications in the care sector will hold me above the rest of the candidates. we shall see!


----------



## shiv

also - hba1c came back at 7.5%. it was 7.4% in january, so i'm pretty pleased.

i laughed quite hard when the receptionist said "your hba1c is 58". turns out that's the new way of doing a hba1c, so i got her to read me out all the results and found out it was 7.5%. i chuckled all the way up the road - hba1c of 58.


----------



## Tezzz

rachelha said:


> Is it a spoon, which holds a whole tub - like the wine bottle sized wine glasses?
> 
> I have suddenly been hit by a wave of tiredness.  I am meant to be going out this evening too, all I want to do is go to bed :-(



I can't say - I'd incriminate myself!

Sorry to hear about the tiredness. Is your BG OK? Get better soon.


----------



## xxlou_lxx

rossi_mac said:


> Lou,
> 
> Yes I've seen it, great film!



Yeah, i liked memento but was a bit confused at the end but i get it now I think! lol has anyone seen shutter island? its the same type of twist, not as good as fight club though that film is awesome!!


----------



## rossi_mac

xxlou_lxx said:


> Yeah, i liked memento but was a bit confused at the end but i get it now I think! lol has anyone seen shutter island? its the same type of twist, not as good as fight club though that film is awesome!!



Fight club is a truely awesome film, I think I like confusing films, 12 monkeys is another good one! I like the idea of Shutter Island but as it's new it's unlikely I'll see it for a while!!


----------



## xxlou_lxx

rossi_mac said:


> Fight club is a truely awesome film, I think I like confusing films, 12 monkeys is another good one! I like the idea of Shutter Island but as it's new it's unlikely I'll see it for a while!!



Ive never seen 12 monkeys so ill check it out now i think lol yeah shutter island is quite good, definately worth a look! 
I love films with a good Twist


----------



## Vicsetter

Driving home from Stirling the other day I was doing the usual of pointing out the window and saying ' Oyster catcher' or 'lapwing' and it suddenly reminded me of the best bit of the film 'Up' when the dog is first met and in the middle of talking suddenly turns his head and says 'Squirrel' - I rolled up it was so dog like.
However I thought that when we divert from the current thread we could call it a Squirrel moment and put  '[Squirrel]' in front and [/Squirrel] after it - what do you think?


----------



## LisaLQ

I love my bro in law, but I swear, one more day of hubby and him coming back from the pub plastered and I'm going to commit murder.  Hubby and him came home from the gig (Slayer) absolutely hammered last night, surprised they made it back to the train station, let alone home.

He's stopping with hubby's parents from tomorrow onwards.  I really love him, but he's planning on moving up, and if it's going to be like this I might end up moving out, taking the kids and leaving hubby to put up with him!


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everyone doing


----------



## Tezzz

Sorry to hear about your family drinking exploits.

The other half and I have just got in from the bar. I'm almost stone cold sober (one single shot of rum since 7pm) as not really allowed booze...


----------



## cazscot

Was out last night and over indulged in food (was my first anniversary of doing weightwatchers). Had curry (chicken korma) plain and peswary (sp?) naan, pakora, crisps and nuts...  Why oh why did I do it? And I was sober so can't even use that as an excuse...  I feel so rough - I am going back to my bed to see if that helps!


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Was out last night and over indulged in food (was my first anniversary of doing weightwatchers). Had curry (chicken korma) plain and peswary (sp?) naan, pakora, crisps and nuts...  Why oh why did I do it? And I was sober so can't even use that as an excuse...  I feel so rough - I am going back to my bed to see if that helps!



Hope you are feeling better soon Carol, and that at least you enjoyed the meal! I was the same when I had my anniversary cake - tasted great but my levels really took a hit!


----------



## bex123

morning everyone , double esspresso please barkeep  have a full day of sprog sitting today , wish me luck lol!


----------



## Freddie99

Ah the sprogs. Good luck with that Becky! I have shopping and much work to be done. Looks like I've got ym day sorted. I have to visit my dealer too.

Tom


----------



## shiv

morning all!

i am thoroughly confused by my BG levels and my meter and my insulin. hahaha. joys.

i'm off to plaster Birmingham with posters for MyD. and then meet the regional fundraiser for JDRF!

hope everyone enjoys the sun - or has Birmingham stolen it all again?! it's gorgeous here, definitely shorts and flip flops weather!


----------



## SacredHeart

Quite nice here this morning actually, Shiv. Better than the downpour last night, anyway!


----------



## Vicsetter

TomH said:


> I have to visit my dealer too.
> 
> Tom



Is that a cool reference to your pharmacy or can you get me a coke (diet of course).


----------



## am64

hi all just to say im still around ...but busy with Father-in-law ! hes going to have op on sunday now ! catch you when i can
am x


----------



## Akasha

Vicsetter said:


> Is that a cool reference to your pharmacy or can you get me a coke (diet of course).



You wanna be carefull there, its lethal if you get the ice cubes up your nose..


----------



## Vicsetter

Boom, Boom


----------



## Freddie99

Vicsetter said:


> Is that a cool reference to your pharmacy or can you get me a coke (diet of course).



I'm pretty much on first name terms and I'm recognised by sight! I think they shout the order "watch and shoot" every time they think I may be coming...

Tom


----------



## Akasha

Sorry, i couldn't resist. 

Anyway, 1 hour 20 min till i finish work for a loooong weekend. So drinks are on me!


----------



## Freddie99

Ah a long weekend. Happy days! I am going to be cramming that revision. Right now I am listening to Judas Priest courtesy of Youtube and wondering why there aren't any more bands like that around. Why does the music of today have to be so off colour.


----------



## Akasha

Ahh Tom! i was trying to decide if that was eddie on your little pic!


----------



## Freddie99

It most definitely is. Up the Irons!


----------



## Akasha

Lol, i doubt your old enough to remember maiden and preist when they were first around! 
Then again neither am i TBH!


----------



## Freddie99

Hehehe, not by a long way! I am a late starter in terms of Maiden and Priest being only nineteen! I do love the Iron Maiden anthem Ghost Of The Navigator.


----------



## Akasha

Cant relate overmuch tbh, im more of a Bon jovi fan. Thank you mother!
Dad is a hugh maiden fan, therefore so is my younger sister. 
8 years old and when told she couldnt go to the maiden concert with dad asked 'Well, can you bring eddie back for me?'  I cracked up when i got told! 

Your never too young to appreciate good rock music!


----------



## Freddie99

Never too young is the way to think about it! I would love to keep Eddie as a pet. That or I would like to actually go and see them live. My Dad was into more the softer stuff that's out there. Quite the classical music lover Dad but Maiden was never his thing.


----------



## twinnie

hello all large coffee please been up since 6.30 forgot the kids were not at school today


----------



## LisaLQ

Maiden are a bit soft for me.  Bruce is a nice bloke though from what I'm told.  More of a GnR, Metallica, Aerosmith, Ozzy, Crue, FnM, Megadeth, Whitesnake, Disturbed, Foos, kinda fan.  I wont mention The Darkness/Hot Leg...

Hubby likes Priest though.  I only like the one song that was on the Kerrang album (Victim of Changes).

See, now I'm going to have to listen to it.


----------



## Freddie99

Finally awake after such a crappy night. To hell with the time of day, can I have  pint please? Now for some Maiden.


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Just got back after a week in Spain to wonderul rain.....

I wanna go back....


----------



## Andy HB

Nah! We need some rain. The ground has been very dry around my area for quite a bit now.

Mind you, I would say that because I was going to make a start on my garden today! Can't do anything in the wet can I? 

Andy


----------



## shiv

yep it's raining here in birmingham! well, it's stopped now, but it was chucking it down really hard earlier.

i want some icecream, but i don't really ever eat it from the tub, so i'm a bit worried about guessing the wrong carbs/missing the spike etc. might just do it anyway...it'll teach me, i guess.


----------



## SacredHeart

Afternoon all. It's raining, so of course it's bank holiday! Washing in the machine, washing up calling my name.....hmm.


----------



## Northerner

Yes, it's more like March than May down here! Shame, I was going to mow the lawn and do some weeding!


----------



## am64

hi folks im off to surrey to escape the mayhem at home ...back 2morrows or monday ..have fun play safe x


----------



## twinnie

hello all


----------



## getcarter76

Hi everyone...i have finished my final essay for my ILEX qualification in Law, i think i have earnt a drink! I'll be back when i have posted the thing off back on Tuesday and back again when i get my final mark!
I have done really well considering i work full time, have a daughter and hubby to look after and my job is well stressful too.....archers and lemonade is called for....what the heck its a Saturday....a double barman (or lady) 

Bernie xx


----------



## Northerner

getcarter76 said:


> Hi everyone...i have finished my final essay for my ILEX qualification in Law, i think i have earnt a drink! I'll be back when i have posted the thing off back on Tuesday and back again when i get my final mark!
> I have done really well considering i work full time, have a daughter and hubby to look after and my job is well stressful too.....archers and lemonade is called for....what the heck its a Saturday....a double barman (or lady)
> 
> Bernie xx



Whatever you want Bernie - here's the bottle!


----------



## getcarter76

Northerner said:


> Whatever you want Bernie - here's the bottle!



Lovely jubbly (*hic*)....but oh so refreshing...its archers o'clock


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

Think it's a lovely time to go walkies. 10 miles perhaps?


----------



## am64

im back after a lovely night away in the surrey hills ...rossi mac country ..but didnt spot him anywhere


----------



## Freddie99

Just cooked up a monster of a chicken stew. Lookes like I am set for food until I go back home to Eastbourne.


----------



## am64

TomH said:


> Just cooked up a monster of a chicken stew. Lookes like I am set for food until I go back home to Eastbourne.



yummy tom ...we are getting a chinese


----------



## SacredHeart

Afternoon anyone who's about. Gah...trying to write guest articles for some sites. Not in the right frame of mind. It's a bit like pulling teeth.


----------



## Freddie99

Got a bottle of Schloss Reinhartshausen open here. Nearly finished the bloody thing. Oh well, ten pounds well spent, thank you London road co op. Looks like I will have to go out tonight if I can get a bit more work done. Roll on DJ Derek.


----------



## Northerner

Wow! I am astonished at how quiet the forum is tonight! Has everybody but me been cured?


----------



## SacredHeart

Nah, not yet, Northe. One guest post down, now writing my own blog for tonight (all about hand care), one article to go.


----------



## LisaLQ

Northerner said:


> Wow! I am astonished at how quiet the forum is tonight! Has everybody but me been cured?



A bloke came into here selling us all snake oil.  I'm now cured, dropped 8 stone, grown to 6ft, found 21 again and my grey turned blonde!


----------



## Northerner

LisaLQ said:


> A bloke came into here selling us all snake oil.  I'm now cured, dropped 8 stone, grown to 6ft, found 21 again and my grey turned blonde!



Typical I missed it! You're looking gorgeous Lisa!


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Wow! I am astonished at how quiet the forum is tonight! Has everybody but me been cured?



i went to bed at 8pm i was sooooo tired ...quick update on grandad knee ...he operated on yesterday and then INSISTED on going home and now is happy and safely installed back home ...now to keep them safe and to accept that .. no its not a good idea to water the garden pots or feed the fish or fill up the birdy feeders !


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

I feel a sin coming on. Sausage and Egg Muffin in Mc You know where  followed by...
Nice long walkies with freshly recharged ipod to burn it off...


----------



## am64

hello folks its well quiet here ....not even a barperson about ??? *Hello**Hello*Hello*Hello**Hello*


----------



## Northerner

I think the interweb has switched off - we're the last few survivors!


----------



## am64

maybe we've been hijacked ??? everyones being directed to a secret rave site instead


----------



## Northerner

It's since I appointed those new moderators!


----------



## am64

northe its 1/2 term aswell ...and steff back on wednesday i think ...


----------



## Vicsetter

Well i was watching Going Postal, followed by a dash to the kitchen to try and get some food (normally eat at 7pm). Just finished steak and potato wedges, onions and peas. Should I take the dog for a walk?


----------



## am64

well im shattered again so off for a good kip catch you all soon x


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> It's since I appointed those new moderators!



But I'm a very polite duck? 

Just a bit quacked, to be sure, but generally harmless.

Andy


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> But I'm a very polite duck?
> 
> Just a bit quacked, to be sure, but generally harmless.
> 
> Andy



Hehe! Don't take it personally Andy, I'm sure they'll be back!


----------



## rachelha

Hello - I'm still here.  I dont tend to be online so much when I am not at work.


----------



## SacredHeart

Still here too 

Writing tonight's blog, whilst watching Flash Forward, and then going back to trying to finish my other article for healthandlifestuff.com. Feeling a bit zoned out though cause my levels are a bit too high...


----------



## Andy HB

OK, is Flashforward really any good or was it over-hyped?

I watched a few of the early episodes and then simply lost interest. Did I bail out too soon?

Andy


----------



## SacredHeart

It is pretty good actually. But they've cancelled it sadly, so this is the last ever episode


----------



## Andy HB

They seem to be cancelling a lot recently. Heroes has had the chop too. I think I watched quite a few heroes episodes, but it was getting a bit samey.


----------



## SacredHeart

Heroes was amazing. It was starting to pick up again after a slump. I'm so sad that's gone. Heroes has gone, so has Flashforward, and Lost has finished. TV's going to be so rubbish again


----------



## Hazel

Must be a sign of old age - not really a fan of any of these shows.

I am though really fond of the BBC costume dramas, particularly the 2 than ran on BBC1 earlier in the year.

and a number of the wild life and seasons changing type programmes that have been on recently.


----------



## Northerner

Springwatch has improved greatly thanks to the departure of Bill Oddie!


----------



## Hazel

that's true

Nature although sometimes cruel. is beautiful

I saw a slot on the One Show tonight about butterflies - gorgeous


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> that's true
> 
> Nature although sometimes cruel. is beautiful
> 
> I saw a slot on the One Show tonight about butterflies - gorgeous



The Adonis, reminds me of me...


----------



## Freddie99

Just been woken up at half four this morning with a BG of 13.7 mmol/L. I couldn't get back to sleep, I've become the snot monster over an incredibly short period and now I've got a vile cough and my throat has turned into a bed of razor blades. I give up.


----------



## twinnie

morning all coffee please bar person 
tom hope you feel better soon


----------



## Freddie99

Cheers Viki, I am now suitably well rested (???) for my two hour physiology exam at ten. Here's hoping one of the essays is on the endocrine system, more precisely blood glucose regulation. i might know a thing or two about that.


----------



## rachelha

Tom - hope the exam goes ok.

Do I have to go back to work?   4 days off was bliss, but still done in and all bunged up.  Don't think I have stayed asleep for more than 2 hours at a time for about a week now.


----------



## am64

morning alll xxxx


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps

Dull and damp here - hope you are luckier


----------



## am64

naaaa dull dull dull here as well


----------



## Freddie99

Dull and tipping it down here Hazel so no luck with the weather.

Rachel, 

The exam went well. It seems that paying attention in A level biology pays dividend a year on as there was a nice question on nerves that I had a crack at given the knowledge that had somehow remained in my head from a year ago. Thankfully my biology teacher was damn good at drumming it into my rather thick skull.

Tom


----------



## am64

got many more exams Tom ?? hows the nasty cough monster ?


----------



## Freddie99

One exam a day this week with a few bits to do inbetween them. Got to have stuff ready for my viva voce exam on Thursday and a presentation ready for Friday.


----------



## am64

well afternoon to you all ...gosh this place is growing cobwebs !!


----------



## Tezzz

Sorry Amanda,

I've been walkies again...

Now to rescue the OH out of the pub...


----------



## cazscot

TomH said:


> Cheers Viki, I am now suitably well rested (???) for my two hour physiology exam at ten. Here's hoping one of the essays is on the endocrine system, more precisely blood glucose regulation. i might know a thing or two about that.



Hope your exam went well, know how you feel, I almost jumped up out of my chair  and cheered when "Describe the signs and physiological syptoms that accompany undiagnosed Type 2 diabetes" came up in my Clinical Biochemistry exam a few weeks ago...


----------



## cazscot

Oh didnt know that Heroes had been cancelled as well  there will soon be nothing left that I want to watch on TV.


----------



## Freddie99

cazscot said:


> Hope your exam went well, know how you feel, I almost jumped up out of my chair  and cheered when "Describe the signs and physiological syptoms that accompany undiagnosed Type 2 diabetes" came up in my Clinical Biochemistry exam a few weeks ago...



I was severely hoping for a question on insulin and type one diabetes. The endocrine system did come up but it was a question that I knew absolutely nothing about.


----------



## cazscot

TomH said:


> I was severely hoping for a question on insulin and type one diabetes. The endocrine system did come up but it was a question that I knew absolutely nothing about.



Yep I hate when that happens and when your mind just goes blank  (which happens to me quite a lot)...


----------



## twinnie

hello all 
tom glad you got though your exam okay are you feeling any better ?


----------



## rossi_mac

all this talk of exams will drive me to drink! Woops, too late.

I once sat in an exam, and read the first question, had no idea about it and thought no problem I don't have to answer them all, after thinking that after all of the ten questions I properly began to poop myself!

Lesson, don't take exams!

Hope all well, eye is, with a taste (as in small glass 250ml) of some merlott


----------



## Northerner

My worst exam moment was misreading 'What purpose does the death penalty serve in modern society' (in Russian) as 'What use is a dead Prince in modern society'. I even managed to get nuclear disarmament into the essay, because that's what I'd learned vocabulary for! 

edit: in my defence, the Russian words for penalty and prince are quite similar!


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> all this talk of exams will drive me to drink! Woops, too late.
> 
> I once sat in an exam, and read the first question, had no idea about it and thought no problem I don't have to answer them all, after thinking that after all of the ten questions I properly began to poop myself!
> 
> Lesson, don't take exams!
> 
> Hope all well, eye is, with a taste (as in small glass 250ml) of some merlott



I will be hitting the town big time next week. Like huge times in celebration.

Tom


----------



## shiv

i think ?167.18 has disappeared from my bank account.

and i can't get through to Lloyds at this time of night. oh joys, a night of worrying.

there is no way i have spent that amount of money (for a start, the money in my account was designated for things eg repairing laptop, i'd moved the money over from the inheritance money i got when my grandad died) being as i basically don't have any. like i say i only had the money in there because of transferring it to pay for Friends for Life and my laptop.

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh come on 8am tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## LisaLQ

Drinks all round.  Brother in law has gone home, normality has returned.

Oh and I bought a lip ring (normally wear a labret).  And went down another dress size.  New me.  Just the hair to go now.


----------



## twinnie

morning all large coffee please  up early this morning as the kids are back in school


----------



## rachelha

Morning all

Shiv hope you get hold of the bank ok.  I am with Lloyds tsb and had my card cloned once, they gave me all my money back without arguing at all.


----------



## katie

Hi everyone.  Hope you are doing good. I miss you lots.  Speak soon I hope xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Freddie99

Ah hello there Katie, hope you're enjoying your time with the convicts!

Morning all,

I am trying to sort out my night basal but exams don't really make the 3am testing that I need to do a possibility. The only reason I woke up at half three this morning was that I was feeling too cold and checked my blood to get a 4.4 mmol/L. I must have dropped hypo before that reading as my blood on waking again at seven was 9.7 and three hours after breakfast it was 14.6 mmol/L. Not what I needed in a stats exam. Oh well. 

I am also seeing the quack today about how off colour I've been. I am so wheezy at the moment it's quite spectacular. Damn illness.

Tom


----------



## shiv

rachelha said:


> Morning all
> 
> Shiv hope you get hold of the bank ok.  I am with Lloyds tsb and had my card cloned once, they gave me all my money back without arguing at all.



Turns out a cheque hadn't cleared - so although it was showing in my balance, it wasn't in my available balance. Sorted!

Woke up to a 2.9 this morning - it was one of those where I *knew* I was low, but I kept waking up and turning over and going back to sleep. I gave in at 10 and tested and then chugged down some OJ.

But...I have nothing planned today except tidying/cleaning, so I'm happy!


----------



## SacredHeart

Urrrgh....I'm like the walking dead today.


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all,

Seen the quack today and it seems my asthama is making a little of a come back. Got given a pair of inhalers to sort me out. Hopefully it'll do a runner soon.

Tom


----------



## am64

hi folks all i want to say is ......teenagers !!! large drink please Barman just got back from parents in laws ...sorted them out for a few more days got back of empty house -brekfast stuff all still out on table and two hungrey dogs who i doubt have been walked


----------



## am64

feeling better now im going to sit is the sun and peel the spuds xx


----------



## shiv

Wow I feel really rough this evening. I feel really low despite a BG of 5.5. I'm getting cracking on cleaning my room then cleaning my mum's car which I imagine will drop me down a bit. I don't want to hypo because I really need to basal test tonight to see what's going on with these nighttime hypos.


----------



## am64

what is a basal test if you dont mind me asking shiv i have seen it refered to but not sure what it is


----------



## Tezzz

A* basal* test is the one that checks if the slow acting* basal *insulin dose is correct.

*Bolus *is the insulin you have when eating or correcting high BG readings.


----------



## shiv

am64 said:


> what is a basal test if you dont mind me asking shiv i have seen it refered to but not sure what it is



Basically, you go a long-ish time without eating or having any bolus insulin in your system to see what your background insulin is up to whilst no other insulin is in your system.

The easiest one to do is overnight, because you sleep and don't get hungry 

But you can do it all through the day - so for example, have breakfast and then skip lunch to test what's going on throughout the day. You could then eat tea at your usual time.

I intended to do a day time one, but I got too hungry - so I was going to do the night time one, but I got too hungry  I injected about 8am and insulin tends to linger in my system for about 5 hours - so it would interefere with the over night reading.

Tomorrow I'm going to have a decent breakfast and lunch and take my last lot of insulin no later than 5pm - in theory it will be out my system by 10pm, allowing my basal insulin to work by itself.


----------



## am64

good luck shiv and thanks tez for your definitions ...so really its like doing a fasting blood test at home ...to see how your background insulin is coping with out any extra ...is that right ?


----------



## shiv

am64 said:


> good luck shiv and thanks tez for your definitions ...so really its like doing a fasting blood test at home ...to see how your background insulin is coping with out any extra ...is that right ?



pretty much yep!


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> pretty much yep!



phew ...i understand ...how often do you have to do it ? and for how long ..12hrs fasting like I have to when having HbA1c


----------



## rachelha

Evening all.  Just spoke to my mum and dad who live in the lake district, fortunately they are not in the Whitehaven area, but they have had helicopters flying overhead all day long.


----------



## shiv

I do it as and when I feel necessary - I'm having issues with night time hypos so I need to get a good picture of what my basal insulin is doing - if it *is* my basal that's causing the issue!

I'm not aware that there's a set amount of time you have to do it for, but for me, I'd need to wait the 5 hours or so to get the bolus out my system then I'd want to give it a good 4 or 5 hours to see what's going on. But that's just me.


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> I do it as and when I feel necessary - I'm having issues with night time hypos so I need to get a good picture of what my basal insulin is doing - if it *is* my basal that's causing the issue!
> 
> I'm not aware that there's a set amount of time you have to do it for, but for me, I'd need to wait the 5 hours or so to get the bolus out my system then I'd want to give it a good 4 or 5 hours to see what's going on. But that's just me.



i noticed the night time hypos have been refered to on a few threads at mo ...nightmare and good luck shiv x thank you for explaining its useful to understand where we are all comming from ..x any news on the jobby front ?/


----------



## shiv

am64 said:


> i noticed the night time hypos have been refered to on a few threads at mo ...nightmare and good luck shiv x thank you for explaining its useful to understand where we are all comming from ..x any news on the jobby front ?/



The interview with the old people's home went well I felt, but it was...horrible there  I sort of hope I don't get it. Also they would want me to do a 2 week 'work trial' which is basically where I would work there for free for 2 weeks to see if they like me. Apparently 99% of people that do work trials but...2 weeks?!

I have another interview with the catering department at a private hospital nearby, basically it sounds like it's a bit of waitressing to the patients and food prep. Nothing glam but I would love something like that - meeting different people etc. Just need something to fill the gap until uni in Sept 2011!


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> The interview with the old people's home went well I felt, but it was...horrible there  I sort of hope I don't get it. Also they would want me to do a 2 week 'work trial' which is basically where I would work there for free for 2 weeks to see if they like me. Apparently 99% of people that do work trials but...2 weeks?!
> 
> I have another interview with the catering department at a private hospital nearby, basically it sounds like it's a bit of waitressing to the patients and food prep. Nothing glam but I would love something like that - meeting different people etc. Just need something to fill the gap until uni in Sept 2011!



any school assistants for special needs available ?? keep an eye out


----------



## twinnie

hello all large coffee please


----------



## am64

hi twinnie ..hows things hunni ?


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> hi twinnie ..hows things hunni ?



hi there not bad thanks my son met his new primary one teacher today god my baby starting school i feel so old i am going up to my old work tomorrow to see them all its going to be werid havent been up there for nearly a year
how are you doing?


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> hi there not bad thanks my son met his new primary one teacher today god my baby starting school i feel so old i am going up to my old work tomorrow to see them all its going to be werid havent been up there for nearly a year
> how are you doing?



how exciting for him ...my prob i had when kids started school is they had more fun at home !!! im fine mine are all teenagers /young adults these days  enjoy twinnie ..whilst you can  bless em TBH they would have moved on if they could but its sooo difficult ...hey ho tho


----------



## HelenP

twinnie said:


> god my baby starting school i feel so old



My baby passed his driving test a couple of weeks ago, my middle one walks around with a bright red mohican and several piercings in his face, and my eldest is due to have her 3rd child in 3 weeks.  I feel positively ancient, lol.

xx


----------



## am64

hahha helen my 19yr old came back after 4 days in the wilderness at an illegal rave ... can she understand the it wasny a good idea to come home at 5 am and miss her final assessment ??? no but with a bit of groveling to her tutors she got them to rearrange it for tomorrow ...so what does she do??? GO OUT ...i give up


----------



## twinnie

HelenP said:


> My baby passed his driving test a couple of weeks ago, my middle one walks around with a bright red mohican and several piercings in his face, and my eldest is due to have her 3rd child in 3 weeks.  I feel positively ancient, lol.
> 
> xx



god they grow up so fast i got all that to look forward to lol


----------



## am64

night folks catch ya soon xx


----------



## rachelha

Night Am, off to bed myself in a min


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all, 

I am totally skull buggered after cracking on with a large piece of coursework since the afternoon. Thankfully it's done now and I have it ready for the viva voce exam tomorrow. Fingers crossed I don't arse that up. 

Tom


----------



## HelenP

Dunno what that is, but good luck with it anyway, Tom.  Hope it goes well.

xx


----------



## twinnie

morning all 
good luck today tom


----------



## am64

morning ....yes good luck Tom x


----------



## shiv

I think viva voce is an oral exam? Or something along those lines?

I've woken up with a headache and feeling sick - wonderful. It's such a nice day outside, I might just go and lie on the lawn for a bit.


----------



## SacredHeart

Spoken, yep - I used to have viva voce on my singing exams, and it would be where I was asked questions about the music I was singing


----------



## am64

any one fancy a pimms out on the terrace at the moment ....?


----------



## Corrine

am64 said:


> any one fancy a pimms out on the terrace at the moment ....?



That sounds like a delicious idea AM -I'm coming to join you.


----------



## am64

okydokey ..grab a jug xxxx


----------



## Corrine

and a couple of large glasses and some ice?  I'm tempted to go to a pub here (we are right next to the Thames) and do it for real!


----------



## am64

ooooh nice I ll be there in spirit huni ...!


----------



## rachelha

Can I join you - that sounds like a great idea?


----------



## am64

defo rachel lovely view we've got ! order another jug !!!


----------



## SacredHeart

Just been sat on the step at work stuffing envelopes. Lovely. Back inside now. Basically no-one in the office is doing any real work. One person is flat hunting, another is re-arranging his desk. Someone else is car hunting. Yeah....we're SO productive today!


----------



## am64

hi becks ...wanna pimms with the rest of us? loooovvveeelllly day xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Oooh, yes please


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> hi becks ...wanna pimms with the rest of us? loooovvveeelllly day xx



Sounds marvellous to me. It's tropical here today and I'm melting.


----------



## am64

cucumber ....??


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> cucumber ....??



No thanks, apple and orange though, and maybe a bit of mint?


----------



## am64

whole or sliced ....


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> whole or sliced ....



Whole would be a wee bit awkward so, slices please!


----------



## SacredHeart

haha, we smuggled pre-made pimms into York races last year, when we all skived work to go. Pre made it in lemonade bottles. Was hilarious


----------



## am64

when i worked in central london its what i used to go and have after a long day at the drawing board !! they got so used to me wanting it in a pint glass with lots of fruit and cucumber they put a whole one in split down the sides .....it was yummmy !!


----------



## SacredHeart

Amazing! I actually have some back at home. Might get myself a nice bottle of rose on my way home. Blossom Hill Rose is my uncouth wine of choice!


----------



## AlisonM

We used to drink it in the summers after a busy day in The City, it was the flash gits drink of choice if you didn't want real ale or Chardonnay. I've spent many an evening sitting out on the terrace (Doggetts) of the pub looking over the river Thames, talking nonsense and drinking that stuff. Pints for me too.


----------



## Corrine

Sounds like a nice idea Becks.  I'm off to meet a friend in a pub garden later!  More Pimms Alison and AM?


----------



## Freddie99

I am quite irritated. I went to bed with bloods at 6.6 and I've just woken up to bloods of 16.4. How the hell did I go from six to sixteeen in six hours. I know I had a meal out but between half eight and half eleven I never went above 7.7. This isn't fair.


----------



## shiv

TomH said:


> I am quite irritated. I went to bed with bloods at 6.6 and I've just woken up to bloods of 16.4. How the hell did I go from six to sixteeen in six hours. I know I had a meal out but between half eight and half eleven I never went above 7.7. This isn't fair.



You had pizza, yeah? It could be the cheese and the fat slowing down the release of the carbs. A lot of people find pizza can take hours to properly digest/breakdown.


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all  Off out on the back of a Honda Blackbird tonight - majorly excited. Meant riding in in all my bike gear this morning though. Did a quick change into a little sundress in the loos and made myself laugh at the switch


----------



## Corrine

'Here come the girls' moment for you then lol!


----------



## SacredHeart

haha! I guess so. I felt more like the woman in the Zorviarax advert though, that goes swimming in the her crash helmet


----------



## shiv

So I'm off to A&E this afternoon. I don't want to go into the details, but I called NHS direct thinking I'd picked up a hospital bug (I went to hospital with my dad yesterday, he had a scan) but when I went into the details, the guy was like "okay, get yourself to A&E, oh and if you feel icy cold at any point pull over and call 999. But I'm sure that won't happen!"

...so yeah. Waiting for my mum to get home then we'll tootle up to A&E. The guy at NHS Direct freaked me out with what he said. I'm fine, but I'll go just to make sure.


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh gosh, Shiv. Hope this turns out ok. Text you later?


----------



## shiv

SacredHeart said:


> Oh gosh, Shiv. Hope this turns out ok. Text you later?



Thanks. I'm fine-ish, but they want me to go as a precaution. Which I'm happy to do. Even though I know I'm okay, I keep scaring myself silly thinking they'll want to keep me in overnight and make me hand over my insulin to them. That is my honest #1 fear/nightmare - having the control of my d taken out of my hands. I'm sure they don't, but you know when your mind wanders...


----------



## SacredHeart

Got a printer? I know I've seen this template letter regarding D care during hospital visits/admissions. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## shiv

SacredHeart said:


> Got a printer? I know I've seen this template letter regarding D care during hospital visits/admissions. I'll see if I can find it.



You star.

I'm just writing up my regime for my mum, just in case!


----------



## SacredHeart

Aha!

http://www.mendosa.com/blog/?p=716

That took some interesting googling to find that one! Hope that's helpful. It's rather 'americanised', so it might need a bit of editing


----------



## rossi_mac

I want a drink, am I allowed??


----------



## SacredHeart

Yep, sure are sir!


----------



## rossi_mac

I'll do the dishes first the have a hard think about wether some vino blanco or la-grrr

Hope yous all good Becky


----------



## SacredHeart

Not too bad, thanks  Off to Filey on my friend's sports superbike tonight. VERY excited. But got two bottles of lucozade with me, cause it's an hour each way, and I go REALLY low on the bike!


----------



## rossi_mac

Always love the idea of a proper bike but as usual never ever done anything about it! A mate keeps trying to get me to at least do the cbt, but I think thats only for 125cc! Enjoy it!


----------



## ypauly

that blackbird looks nice


----------



## SacredHeart

Yeah, CBT lets you on the 125cc, which isn't a bad starter. I want a 500 eventually 
The Honda Blackbird, which is what I'm getting to go on does 1-100 in 2.5 seconds
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honda_Blackbird


----------



## AlisonM

That Honda looks well smart. Can I have another Pimms please? No cucumber! It's another glorious evening here and I'm sat with my laptop in the garden watching the dog explore the jungle in front of me.


----------



## Freddie99

Eurgh, totally got an estimated carb wrong for somethign my housemate knocked up. Went to 18.4 half an hour ago.

Tom


----------



## am64

hey folks !!! its friday heheehhaahwwhweeeewhwwweee


----------



## rossi_mac

dam it is too well done and thank you AM hope all is polar in your world


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> dam it is too well done and thank you AM hope all is polar in your world



all well polar here rossi
down your part of the universe last weekend ..very nice


----------



## rossi_mac

yeah last few days weathers been proper good, got a bit of sun burn whilst working in croydon!! !


----------



## am64

oooppss shhssshhh


----------



## rossi_mac

tell me about it I want to have a drink but that ain't the answer here, and I can't be a moody sod, would be unfair but also want my own life just worried it could all go a bit pete tong, I'm sure it won't but am a bit concerned!.....

I think I'll hit the hay and have a good day in garden on my own the morrow, cheers all


----------



## runner

Hi you all, just catching up after a bit of absense (busy workwise etc.)  How goes it?


----------



## rossi_mac

Good here today runner, hope you is too, dam it's hot out there, done two hours so far and needed to come in and cool down! I'm looking forward to the rain, if it comes!

Have a good lunch/afternoon all


----------



## Steff

hey all x x wnt be bk online f god knows how lng .im on his mobi at the min,bt wanted to let every1 know the move went well and my diabetes has bin so wel behaved.wil reply t my pms wen im online proper.x x tc all


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> hey all x x wnt be bk online f god knows how lng .im on his mobi at the min,bt wanted to let every1 know the move went well and my diabetes has bin so wel behaved.wil reply t my pms wen im online proper.x x tc all



Nice to hear from you Stef  I'll excuse the textspeak since you are having to use your mobile  Hope you get your connection sorted soon!


----------



## am64

woooo steffy back xxxx 
Sir Alan of the northe are you feeling better as well ?
Runner ive been wondering where you've been and Rossi you in need of some cool ...... fill in as appropriate x


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Nice to hear from you Stef  I'll excuse the textspeak since you are having to use your mobile  Hope you get your connection sorted soon!



lol thx ur a gent.x


----------



## shiv

My aunt (okay, my mum's partner's sister) is having her baby by c-section on Monday  she's had 3 boys (2 are now teens, the other is 5 and is severly autisitic) so she's really pleased this one is a girl!

Can't wait to meet her


----------



## am64

good luck to shivs aunty xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

I am about ready to force my head through my desk.

HOW MANY TIMES do I have to say 'You cannot park your car outside the theatre - the nearest car park is at the top of the road, turn right, then left, and it's called the Castle Car Park' to the same guy until

a) He gets the message
b) I want to blow my own brains out 

Answers on a postcard, please!


----------



## ypauly

SacredHeart said:


> I am about ready to force my head through my desk.
> 
> HOW MANY TIMES do I have to say 'You cannot park your car outside the theatre - the nearest car park is at the top of the road, turn right, then left, and it's called the Castle Car Park' to the same guy until
> 
> a) He gets the message
> b) I want to blow my own brains out
> 
> Answers on a postcard, please!


Do what my friend did. Bought a cheap clamp and any repeat offenders have to write a thousand lines(just like school) to get it released.lol

I must not park there
I must not park there


----------



## ypauly

I think I am in need of a bitter shandy, anybody serving?


----------



## Freddie99

Argh. Bloods at 1900 bloods were 15.3 mmol/L, then at 2008 they were 20 mmol/L. That rise was with a five unit correction which would have brought me down in that space of time. Six units later and at 2044 I'm 18.3 mmol/L. That's a pretty poor evening. Seems that I might have caught the sun.

Tom


----------



## am64

evening all ...waiting on a thunder storm here


----------



## ypauly

am64 said:


> evening all ...waiting on a thunder storm here



Thats not thunder it's shiv with her new phone lol


----------



## am64

hheheeee you know what i mean tho you can almost feel it hope its a good one ...although the dogs will be well scared


----------



## Steff

evening all.x


----------



## am64

hey steff you still on the moby ?


----------



## Steff

sure am hun,got to go nw he is staring daggers at me lol.nites hun.x x


----------



## ypauly

Steff2010 said:


> sure am hun,got to go nw he is staring daggers at me lol.nites hun.x x



Do a shiv with the phone lol. and post pics of the results





can you tell i'm still bored?


----------



## am64

take care steff catch u next week x  ypauly i have made a suggesting on your thread !


----------



## getcarter76

Evening everyone...hubby's fallen asleep on the couch whilst watching Britain's Got Talent! 

I'd like a Pimms whilst the weather is still warm and before going n'nights.

Hubby and I are off to the Millennium wheel on Monday which is what my work bought us for a wedding pressie last year. Can't wait. Anyone been? Whats it like? Fortunately heights don't bother me. Just hope its not peeing with rain! Good ol British weather...

Bernie x


----------



## twinnie

hi everyone been really busy today helping out at the kids school fair i was right next to the cake stall torture lol


----------



## LisaLQ

Hey folks, hope all are well.

Having a pretty naff day, mixture of stress at home and my sister bailed on me again, I'm trying to muddle through but I'm so low I just want to curl up and hibernate, or run away.  Doesnt help that in a week I've got my 6 month check and results of HbA1c, not that anyone here gives a crap.

I'm going up to Newcastle tomorrow with aforementionned sister, because unlike her I dont back out on people when I'm needed, but I'm dreading it because I told her to stick it today but she'd already told people I was going so I have to go through with it.  She only gave me my tickets when I sent Mick round at 11pm!  I've not even packed...

I did a bad thing tonight and pinched one of Mick's cigs while he was out, because I just wanted to say sod it - I've not smoked in a couple of years but I'm so angry I just want to explode.  Incidentally, I wont be repeating that as it was gross lol.

Hey ho - less of me whinging - hope you lot are all well, dont worry if I'm not about - I have things to sort out here and it might take a while.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiv

ypauly said:


> Do a shiv



If smashing things up becomes known as 'doing a shiv', I will be one very happy lady! Hehehe.


----------



## Northerner

Hey Lisa, sorry to hear of the stupid and unnecessary things messing with you. I do actually care about your blood tests, because I'm a bit odd that way, as are most of the diabetic people here, so I'm hoping that a) Newcastle goes better than you fear, and b) your Hba1c is better than you imagine! 

Naughty with the ciggie - I had a dream about losing my packet last night, despite the fact I haven't smoked for 15 years! I'm sure it was horrid, and that you won't venture there again for a loooooong time!


----------



## ypauly

OMG just watched a chick flick!!! and liked it lol


----------



## LisaLQ

Thanks Northerner, just want to say I didnt mean you guys when I said no-one here would care, I meant here as in home.  I know you guys will xxx


----------



## Northerner

LisaLQ said:


> Thanks Northerner, just want to say I didnt mean you guys when I said no-one here would care, I meant here as in home.  I know you guys will xxx



We have to take pity on those who don't understand the intricacies of the endocrine system Lisa, bear with them, and don't feel any less capable than the rest of them because of this - you are dealing with something they (currently) can't really imagine, so think about yourself first and foremost and get the best for YOU out of the trip


----------



## Steff

good morning all.x0


----------



## runner

Morning - dull day here!


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

I hope you feel better soon Lisa. I'm dreading my next HbA1c result.

Time to warm the jukebox up I think.

*Jungle Rock* by Hank Mizell is on first.


----------



## rossi_mac

cracking toast to be had with some scrambled eggs,

hope you're all well. Is summer over already??

Great to see the juke box is back on in this establishment!

I think I've got bloods this week so might be dreading the old hba1c score, will no doubt have gone up a wee bit!

Take care all.

Rossi


----------



## runner

Hi boys, hope your both good  - can you put Cat Stevens on Tez - not sure what it's called - it includes words - 'time to settle down' and 'I have to go away' - it's going round and round in my head for some reason.


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all - hope everyone's well?

Steff - great to see you around! 

Weird and interesting night last night. We had a gig in the theatre last night - amazing singer, who played here same weekend last year, and wants to make it an annual thing. She has told me she's dragging me to an open mic gig later this month. Oh, and she told me that I'm going to be her first warm up for her gig at our place next year - because apparently then I have no excuses! 

We live in interesting (and slightly scary) times!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm feeling so sad today. I burst into tears after I got off the phone from my mum - I didn't really have anything to tell her, which upset me and then the OH was getting funny with me and trying to say that I'm scared of my parents and always answer my phone the them etc etc. It really upset me, he was trying to turn psychologist on me and I hated it, and he wouldn't listen when I asked him to just let it go. I burst into lots of very very noisy tears, the kind that make you feel sick and give you a headache. 

I'm crying a lot at the moment. I think its because I get bored here, and thus emotional. Things will pick up come next monday I'm sure, but for now I'm just getting so so bored and emotional stuck here all the time.

I hate crying like that. I just couldn't stop. It reminded me of the type of crying that you hear/do when you're so, so heartbroken about something. Proper loud tears. Urgh. I feel like such a ****. 

Maybe he's right, maybe I do fear my parents. I mean, I despise the thought of ever going to live back with them and they are exceptionally strict. Maybe I am a bit scared of them. 

I feel like I need to toughen up a bit, but I have no idea how...

and now my little brother is being a typical little boy and upsetting me. I hate facebook so much :/


----------



## HelenP

ypauly said:


> OMG just watched a chick flick!!! and liked it lol



Good for you!  It wasn't "Legally Blonde" by any chance, was it??   I watched that too, not having anything else to do or watch, and babysitting in somebody else's house, the choices were limited, lol.  It was okay, but have to admit, was more entertained by the 'Grumpy Guides' that were on after it! 

xx


----------



## Steff

thanks becki,hope u are being a good mod hehe,bet that was a nice surprise.x


----------



## am64

no one here again ....good night to anyone who may read this ......


----------



## am64

ummmmmm still no one around ...they cant all be hiding in the cupboard ? have to have a word with Northe re barmaid KB not doing her shifts ....self service again.....now where did i put the pimms ???


----------



## gail1

sorry i nicked the Pimms you can find me behind the bar with the empty botlle having a snooze 
gail


----------



## am64

heheeee missed ya gail !!! i just open another


----------



## Corrine

I'm lurking - in between working.....


----------



## am64

lurking is such a great word !! hehee


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm here, just finishing the housework and then gonna play some Final Fantasy VIII.


----------



## am64

hi ninja how are you ...im off to start the food vats bubbling for the gannets but am still lurking !!!


----------



## Corrine

I got distracted by work - now where is that Pimms?


----------



## gail1

Passes the Pimms to Corrine but takes a good swig first


----------



## Corrine

Yay!  Thanks Gail - I've left you some.....


----------



## gail1

Yay another good swig thanks Corrine now excuse me while i rest under the bar lol


----------



## am64

evening all and night all I am shattered .....


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all,

Pint of virtual Guinness please. Don't wait for it to settle! Down the hatch in one go!

My sister thinks she's got a diffent dog. I just got back from taking her crazy Boxer walkies. Wore the dog out so had to nip into a pub to get it a drink of water on the way back. I sinned with a Guinness and I think I earned it. 

Has anyone noticed that the more you walk dogs the more placid they are in the house?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I just found out my T1 friend who is rebelling exactly as I did, has done her first day of DAFNE today. And she's promised herself she'll start testing because they've given her a pink BG meter  Really pleased for her!!!


----------



## Tezzz

I'm glad your friend has seen the light Sam.

How's your quest for a pump getting on? I hope I've not missed any good  news.

And pintage? Could get Northerner to come down as well. I'm sure he'd find us another nice pub...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> I'm glad your friend has seen the light Sam.
> 
> How's your quest for a pump getting on? I hope I've not missed any good  news.
> 
> And pintage? Could get Northerner to come down as well. I'm sure he'd find us another nice pub...



appointment is wednesday


----------



## LisaLQ

Boxers are a very energetic breed, they need lots of exercise and mental stimulation.  So yes, exercise will help calm a boxer down, but not for long lol.

I'm home again.  All sorted with sis, was me being a drama queen again.  I do it quite a bit, which is odd as I have no patience for other people when they're like that.

Found out my parents are considering/planning moving back to France.  From my eldest sister, they have no intentions of telling us themselves (and dont know we know).  I shrugged it off, as my twin sister (the one I fell out with) was really very upset, as she's planning to move up to Newcastle (where they are now - part of the year at least, the rest in Spain) and mam and dad had promised to support her partner (who is partially sighted) and help with the kids while she does her PHD.  It's upset me too, but tbh even though I'm surprised and sad, I cant say I'm that shocked, as I know they prefer living abroad to doing "family".  Kids will be gutted though - we barely see them when they're in the country, we cant afford to travel to them.

Sheesh, I tell you guys far too much, sorry.


----------



## shiv

LisaLQ said:


> Boxers are a very energetic breed, they need lots of exercise and mental stimulation.  So yes, exercise will help calm a boxer down, but not for long lol.
> 
> I'm home again.  All sorted with sis, was me being a drama queen again.  I do it quite a bit, which is odd as I have no patience for other people when they're like that.
> 
> Found out my parents are considering/planning moving back to France.  From my eldest sister, they have no intentions of telling us themselves (and dont know we know).  I shrugged it off, as my twin sister (the one I fell out with) was really very upset, as she's planning to move up to Newcastle (where they are now - part of the year at least, the rest in Spain) and mam and dad had promised to support her partner (who is partially sighted) and help with the kids while she does her PHD.  It's upset me too, but tbh even though I'm surprised and sad, I cant say I'm that shocked, as I know they prefer living abroad to doing "family".  Kids will be gutted though - we barely see them when they're in the country, we cant afford to travel to them.
> 
> Sheesh, I tell you guys far too much, sorry.



We're here to listen and happy to do so


----------



## twinnie

morning all big day for me today will hopefully find out if i am getting a new house fingers crossed for me


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> morning all big day for me today will hopefully find out if i am getting a new house fingers crossed for me



Good luck!


----------



## shiv

Off to see DSN. Let's hope I can get the pump case rolling.


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> Off to see DSN. Let's hope I can get the pump case rolling.



Good luck Shiv!


----------



## LisaLQ

Good luck Shiv and Twinny! xx


----------



## am64

morning all ...good luck to you all xx


----------



## shiv

My PCT is about to undergo huge budget cuts, so I have no chance of getting a pump. My DSN said psychologically she thinks I would benefit hugely, but there's no guidelines for that.

She was very interested though that I am probably going to end up at a job that involved shift work. She was also very interested when I said 'I've done about 20,000 injections, I'm tired of injecting'. She replied 'you could do with a day off' and I was like yes please! Wouldn't that be brilliant if they could prescribe a day off from the d...


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> My PCT is about to undergo huge budget cuts, so I have no chance of getting a pump. My DSN said psychologically she thinks I would benefit hugely, but there's no guidelines for that.
> 
> She was very interested though that I am probably going to end up at a job that involved shift work. She was also very interested when I said 'I've done about 20,000 injections, I'm tired of injecting'. She replied 'you could do with a day off' and I was like yes please! Wouldn't that be brilliant if they could prescribe a day off from the d...



on hugs shiv that is madness...pims ??? or straight to the rum punch


----------



## rachelha

So sorry to hear this Shiv.  Money is also why although my pump case was approved last March I have still not reached the top of the waiting list to acutally get it (apparenlty it is up to 3 years now).  They just dont have enough staff to do the training, or the budget for the pumps.  

I can send you copies of the letters I sent to my MP, MSP and the head of the PCT if you want - not that it did me any good, but at least I felt like I was doing something.

Big Hugs


----------



## am64

well gotta go son on way home gcse english went well !!!! science tomorrow x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Shopping has been delivered, my fridge is now full of diet coke. I'm off out in the rain to meet the OH for lunch.


----------



## shiv

rachelha said:


> So sorry to hear this Shiv.  Money is also why although my pump case was approved last March I have still not reached the top of the waiting list to acutally get it (apparenlty it is up to 3 years now).  They just dont have enough staff to do the training, or the budget for the pumps.
> 
> I can send you copies of the letters I sent to my MP, MSP and the head of the PCT if you want - not that it did me any good, but at least I felt like I was doing something.
> 
> Big Hugs



Thanks - could you send them to me? I'd really appreciate that.


----------



## Steff

afternoon all.hope alls ok.x


----------



## AlisonM

Hey Steff, you're back. How was the move? Are you all settled now?


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Hey Steff, you're back. How was the move? Are you all settled now?



heya alison how did that interview go? Yea left a little update here on sunday bt yea the move went well and we are slowly getting settled.x


----------



## AlisonM

Steff2010 said:


> heya alison how did that interview go? Yea left a little update here on sunday bt yea the move went well and we are slowly getting settled.x



Got pipped at the post after a three day 'debate'. They're trying to wangle budget for another member of dstaff and, if they get it (highly unlikely in the current climate) then the job will be mine. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> afternoon all.hope alls ok.x



you back on line hun or have you ncked his moby again ?


----------



## Freddie99

Hello folks,

Been out doing my shopping and found the chocolate and bakery area of my local Co Op to abuse. Typically that means a few chocolate bars but I got some chocolate bite things. Ten grammes of carbs per thing but well worth the vast amounts of insulin that I had to put into myself for it.

Tom


----------



## Steff

everything is crossed 4 u alison, hi am hun nt bak online til the 18th grr can u believe that!


----------



## LisaLQ

Keeping everything crossed for everyone who needs something crossing.  Fingers, arms, toes, legs, eyes...

Just emailed the local college about the complementary therapies course.  Full time.  Argh.  Not applied, just asking about times and whether there's funding for us disabled dole dossers...


----------



## shiv

LisaLQ said:


> Keeping everything crossed for everyone who needs something crossing.  Fingers, arms, toes, legs, eyes...
> 
> Just emailed the local college about the complementary therapies course.  Full time.  Argh.  Not applied, just asking about times and whether there's funding for us disabled dole dossers...



I'm trying to find out about adult education courses. I figure if I'm not going to uni until Sept 2011, I might as well do something to benefit me in the mean time!


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> I'm trying to find out about adult education courses. I figure if I'm not going to uni until Sept 2011, I might as well do something to benefit me in the mean time!



Your library should have lots of info about what's available (they DO have libraries in Brum, don't they? )


----------



## shiv

Northerner said:


> Your library should have lots of info about what's available (they DO have libraries in Brum, don't they? )



Not sure libraries have reached us up here yet...

I've found out info about different courses they offer, but nothing in regards to days, times, length of course, etc. Will ring the service at some point!


----------



## Northerner

Over here they usually start putting out brochures/leaflets around August for October starts.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I have been hypo ALL EVENING and its getting really boring now.

I don't know why but its making my tootsies hurt a bit. Me no likey. My face is also numb. Stupid sugar starved brain


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> its getting really boring now



Couldn't help but giggle at that - it's like COME ONNNNN BODY, STOP THIS NOW. Hope you feel better soon. Have a hypo treat - mine is honey on toast


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> Couldn't help but giggle at that - it's like COME ONNNNN BODY, STOP THIS NOW. Hope you feel better soon. Have a hypo treat - mine is honey on toast



i had orange glucotabs. BLECH. 

Hey, maybe I should pull a hypo in the waiting room tomorrow? XD


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> i had orange glucotabs. BLECH.
> 
> Hey, maybe I should pull a hypo in the waiting room tomorrow? XD



Bleuuuugh a prolonged hypo deserves something way better than glucotabs! I've been told they don't stick around in your system all that long, maybe that's why the hypo hung on? Either way, go eat something nice. Now.


----------



## Tezzz

Just woke up. 

I want some chocolate.... 

Just a square...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

well, I woke up hypo too...2.2. Urrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. It's going to be a recurring theme today I can tell :/ oh well, if I hypo in the waiting room it'll just proove my point!

it's today it's today it's today AND OH MY GOD I DON'T WANT TO DO. Well, I do but you get what I mean  I AM SO NERVOUS. And so tired. I need coffee but have none in the flat so I'll have to get super strength coffee at the train station. sadjksajdlsajdlskajlskajdslkajdslakjdsa4

SCARED


----------



## Northerner

Deep breaths Sam!  It's hard for me to type with all my fingers crossed - but good luck!  Remember, they are PRO-PUMPING!!!!!!


----------



## LisaLQ

Passes round coffee.  And chocolate for Tez.  And more coffee.


----------



## twinnie

LisaLQ said:


> Passes round coffee.  And chocolate for Tez.  And more coffee.



thanks very much lisa


----------



## Freddie99

Just spent an hour with the DSN. Got hold of a Contour USB from him. It's currently charging from my home PC and thus far I am impressed. This piece of kit is on a very loing "extended loan" for me to trial it. He also gave me a load of extra strips than what came with it so I can give it a thorough road test. I will be registering the meter so I can get a free wall charger from the folks at Bayer. I've tried out the finger jabber part of it and that's quite impressive. Will have a review on my blog after a while of testing with this.

Tom


----------



## shiv

Tom, you like the finger pricker? I hate it, lol. It feels so clunky.

I registered for a wall charger and a new kit bag ages ago, and haven't had either yet! I did get the log book though. Weird.


----------



## LisaLQ

Sounds good Tom 

I've nearly run out of strips, and dont get paid til next week, but it's no big deal as I'm not medicated (well I am, but not for this LOL *cackle*).

Just got back from hairdressers, had my hair all chopped off, and a whopping streak put in my fringe.  Tonight I'm dying the unbleached bit black, and the bleached bit peacock blue/turqoise.  Should be interesting, cos at the moment I look like a Mark Curry/Lisa Williams hybrid.  With essence of Chuckle Brother.

Got home to an email from the college (had enquired about the hours of the full time complementary therapies course), they're changing it to one night a week, and I dont need to resit my GCSEs or anything (she said all I have to do is apply) so there are no excuses for me not to do it now.  I'm so excited!


----------



## Northerner

LisaLQ said:


> ...Just got back from hairdressers, had my hair all chopped off, and a whopping streak put in my fringe.  Tonight I'm dying the unbleached bit black, and the bleached bit peacock blue/turqoise.  Should be interesting, cos at the moment I look like a Mark Curry/Lisa Williams hybrid.  With essence of Chuckle Brother
> 
> Got home to an email from the college (had enquired about the hours of the full time complementary therapies course), they're changing it to one night a week, and I dont need to resit my GCSEs or anything (she said all I have to do is apply) so there are no excuses for me not to do it now.  I'm so excited!



Great news about the college Lisa! And the hair! You should add a picture to the following thread (I love short hair on ladies )

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=3811


----------



## AlisonM

I'll have a bottle of Bolly please barkeep and whatever the others are having. It's on me I'm celebrating my new job.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> I'll have a bottle of Bolly please barkeep and whatever the others are having. It's on me I'm celebrating my new job.



On the house!  I'm really chuffed for you Ally!


----------



## rachelha

AlisonM said:


> I'll have a bottle of Bolly please barkeep and whatever the others are having. It's on me I'm celebrating my new job.



I think I will join you with the Bolly.  Well done Alison!!

I just realised I only have 2 months left at work - v exciting and scary too.

I am basal testing this afternoon, the canteen have just made me a cheese and tomatoe omlette.  I wonder how the levels will go.  I was 10.2 to begin with.  I know that is a bit high, but it was higher yesterday and I think my basal probably needs to be changed quite a lot so I am going for it anyway.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Champers all around


----------



## am64

wooweeeee what a day today well done all im off to read allys thread xxx


----------



## rachelha

Just saved over a really important v v complicated spreadsheet - it may be time to go and sweet talk the IT boys.

Basal test update:
I have gone from 10.2 to 12.4 in 1hour 45 mins, not too bad, but I think I will increase it by 1.  I have already increased if from 13 to 14 this week.  I think I will leave it another hour to see if it keeps going up, then stick in some insulin.


----------



## AlisonM

rachelha said:


> Just saved over a really important v v complicated spreadsheet - it may be time to go and sweet talk the IT boys.
> 
> Basal test update:
> I have gone from 10.2 to 12.4 in 1hour 45 mins, not too bad, but I think I will increase it by 1.  I have already increased if from 13 to 14 this week.  I think I will leave it another hour to see if it keeps going up, then stick in some insulin.


Eek!

I've done that in the past and I WAS the IT guy!


----------



## am64

oopps rachel ....shouldnt of had that extra rum punch at lunch time ...yes i know the gp said it was good for you but ...not 6 at once !! hehhehee


----------



## Tezzz

Hope your appointment goes well Sam. Fingers crossed.

Thanks for the chocolate Lisa. Can I be cheeky and ask for another chunk...?

Poor sisters dog doesn't know what's hit him... The W.A.L.K.I.E.S word seems like D.R.A.G.I.E.S coz I take him for miles and miles. I still can't thoroughly wear him out... 

Right. Off draggies again. New tunes in the ipod. It's a pain at times  to stick the songs in it. Oh well. Done it now. Let's see how long 10 miles takes to do...

Laters.


----------



## smile4loubie

Hi everyone! How is everyone today?


----------



## rachelha

AlisonM said:


> Eek!
> 
> I've done that in the past and I WAS the IT guy!





rachelha said:


> Just saved over a really important v v complicated spreadsheet - it may be time to go and sweet talk the IT boys.
> 
> Basal test update:
> I have gone from 10.2 to 12.4 in 1hour 45 mins, not too bad, but I think I will increase it by 1.  I have already increased if from 13 to 14 this week.  I think I will leave it another hour to see if it keeps going up, then stick in some insulin.



They got the spreadsheet back for me - thank goodness.

Blood sugar now up to 13.4 - time to stop the basal test I think, and have some insulin.  I will up my morning levemir by another unit tomorrow.


----------



## am64

smile4loubie said:


> Hi everyone! How is everyone today?



hi loubie xxxxx long time no see hope all is good x


----------



## smile4loubie

Yeah  all good. been busy with wedding plans & AVON =)
How are you x


----------



## am64

smile4loubie said:


> Yeah  all good. been busy with wedding plans & AVON =)
> How are you x



hows the avon going ?? 
me im fine (ish) mad times here with GCSEs ...trying to get 19yr old daughter to finish her foundation when shes just discovered theres a life out there that involves driving hundred of miles to illgal raves  but the good news is my step son is giving up his bed under my stair case and going to live with friend in london for 3 months before uni ...one gone one to go one to stay oh the peace come september !!!!


----------



## smile4loubie

hehehehe uhoh!!

Avons going ok. i'm enjoying it which is a good thing lol x


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey Lou 

Glad Avon is going well and the wedding's been booked. My mum and dad were pretty successful at Avon, if you need any inside tips 

Really strange. Just came back from a DUK Service User Rep, and ran into Oscar from here, as well as Wallycorker, which was really strange!


----------



## shiv

SacredHeart said:


> Really strange. Just came back from a DUK Service User Rep, and ran into Oscar from here, as well as Wallycorker, which was really strange!



How was it? I nearly went, but the lady I emailed said they'd be doing one closer to home soon.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

absolutely stonking headache, s'all that train travelling and bus travelling earlier.

By the way, THIS IS THE MOST AWESOME BUS I HAVE EVER BEEN ON!







IT HAD LEATHER SEATS!!!!!!!!!!!!

No wonder the ticket was so expensive LOL!

Matt brought chocolate muffins home as a congrats  I'm going to try and drag him along to the pump training appointments


----------



## SacredHeart

shiv said:


> How was it? I nearly went, but the lady I emailed said they'd be doing one closer to home soon.



It was ok. It wasn't really what I thought it was going to be, but it was useful all the same. She'll love you if you go though. She was so thrilled to see someone under 30


----------



## shiv

Just found out my uncle (who has been an English A level teacher for yeaaaaaars) has been accepted onto a 4 years training course to become a priest.

I'm not religious, but I'm really happy for him. He's got to up sticks again (he lived in Colchester for yonks then moved to Manchester to a new job, he has houses in both those places so lord knows what he's going to do for living arrangements in Durham!). 

Apparently they fail 50% of the students on the course so it's going to be hard work. I really enjoy spending time with my uncle, he's a really funny guy (he definitely won't be a boring priest!) and we get along great. When my dad said he had 'family news' to tell me, I wasn't expecting that, but there we go!


----------



## rossi_mac

I like wine, I like beer, I want more, I've just watched Big Brother enjoyed it and desperate housewives is on......HELP ME


----------



## LisaLQ

*passes Tez more chocolate*

Dog walkies would be much more fun than sister's home gym and exercise bike.  I wont say which part of me is really chuffing sore now, but it isn't my frontside, if that's any hint.

I also have peacock blue hair now.  No pics, well, there's one on FB for those who have me on there...


----------



## shiv

I'd love to see Lisa! Depending on what type of job I get, I might put some turquoise streaks in mine.


----------



## LisaLQ

Well, dont say I didnt warn you.  I dont know about all short haired ladies being sexy!  Old and tired with a whopping double chin, yep.


----------



## shiv

Which dye did you use out of curiosity? My sister has just started using a new one (she dyes her hair a very very vivid bright red) which is brilliant...wish I could remember the name of it.


----------



## LisaLQ

I think it's called Crazy Colours, comes in a pink bottle from the hippy shop.  Stargazer is another good brand.  Wouldn't recommend Directions, they dont last long at all, my sisters faded after just one wash.  She's using Stargazer's again now.

Here's a list of colours and brands - you can click on them for pics of people who have used it - mine is the peacock blue (and it is brighter in real life, just my camera is naff):
http://www.hairdyegallery.co.uk/Gallery-brand.html


----------



## Northerner

LisaLQ said:


> Well, dont say I didnt warn you.  I dont know about all short haired ladies being sexy!  Old and tired with a whopping double chin, yep.



Absolute poppycock! I think you look fantastic!  Really suits you!


----------



## LisaLQ

Thanks 

Cant wake up this morning.  Had two huge mugs of Hot Lava Java (super strong coffee), and I'm literally falling asleep when I blink.  Babysitting for my sister (well, she's 11, not a baby) though so trying really hard not to blink til she gets back lol.  The only thing keeping me awake is the constant need to pee, think I'm coming down with something...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Well I'm off out for another of my super long walks today - 5 miles around the common and try to hit 10,000 steps again. This is the start of my training for next year!


----------



## am64

ahhhhhhhekkkkkk got up this morn with tight chest rocking headache and really sore tooth..... still ive delivered everyone to there rightful locations ....walked dogs...done shop and have just had paracetmol and ibruphen ...now back to bed i think ...until the next onslaught of family stress !! whu can life be simple x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I keep having moments of realisation where I'l like

OH GOD I'M GETTING AN INSULIN PUMP



I'm such a loser loooool


----------



## am64

its so exciting sam .....


----------



## shiv

As of next month I'm employed! I'll be a bank member of staff for a private hospital (a BMI hospital) in their catering department. Being as it's bank it's basically agency but the head chef reckons he can give me 37.5 hours a week for the next 3 months.

I'll keep looking for something more permanent, but this is awesome!


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> As of next month I'm employed! I'll be a bank member of staff for a private hospital (a BMI hospital) in their catering department. Being as it's bank it's basically agency but the head chef reckons he can give me 37.5 hours a week for the next 3 months.
> 
> I'll keep looking for something more permanent, but this is awesome!



woop wooop wooooooopeeeeeee good one shiv xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Seems like a rush of good fortune going on at the moment!


----------



## twinnie

well just a waiting game now to see if i am moving house will find out next week but so far its looking good  just reading all these messages a lot of people have had some good news about jobs so good luck oh large coffee please


----------



## cazscot

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I keep having moments of realisation where I'l like
> 
> OH GOD I'M GETTING AN INSULIN PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> I'm such a loser loooool



Fantastic news, Sam well done .  PS love the pic of the bus - you would never get a bus like that in Glasgow (it would be wrecked or nicked in a minute )


----------



## cazscot

LisaLQ said:


> Well, dont say I didnt warn you.  I dont know about all short haired ladies being sexy!  Old and tired with a whopping double chin, yep.



Love the hair, Lisa.  Think you might have started a trend, I feel like getting a funky colour put in mine now!  Bright purple for me I think


----------



## cazscot

am64 said:


> ahhhhhhhekkkkkk got up this morn with tight chest rocking headache and really sore tooth..... still ive delivered everyone to there rightful locations ....walked dogs...done shop and have just had paracetmol and ibruphen ...now back to bed i think ...until the next onslaught of family stress !! whu can life be simple x



Hope you are feeling better soon xx


----------



## cazscot

shiv said:


> As of next month I'm employed! I'll be a bank member of staff for a private hospital (a BMI hospital) in their catering department. Being as it's bank it's basically agency but the head chef reckons he can give me 37.5 hours a week for the next 3 months.
> 
> I'll keep looking for something more permanent, but this is awesome!



Fantastic news, Shiv you must be so pleased  x


----------



## cazscot

Think I have caught up with everybodies news now, so I will have the largest mug of tea you can find please.  Going to take it back to my bed, feeling like c***, really queasy and bad cramps but at least the queasiness is making me not eat ...  Toodles see you later.


----------



## Akasha

shiv said:


> As of next month I'm employed! I'll be a bank member of staff for a private hospital (a BMI hospital) in their catering department. Being as it's bank it's basically agency but the head chef reckons he can give me 37.5 hours a week for the next 3 months.
> 
> I'll keep looking for something more permanent, but this is awesome!



Thats about right. Im on an agency contract was told id be there a max of 3 months (Oct - Dec) Its now June and im still here.... 

Congrats btw, and also to SacredHeart on the pump.


----------



## Akasha

Lisa
Does the stargazer hair die only show if you have bleached your hair first? 
Cause i have really dark hair and most die's dont touch it.


----------



## shiv

Akasha said:


> Thats about right. Im on an agency contract was told id be there a max of 3 months (Oct - Dec) Its now June and im still here....
> 
> Congrats btw, and also to SacredHeart on the pump.



It's SilentAssassin that's got the pump


----------



## Akasha

shiv said:


> It's SilentAssassin that's got the pump



Ahh bum! 

Sorry

Congrats to anyone who needs congratulating!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Akasha said:


> Ahh bum!
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Congrats to anyone who needs congratulating!



LOL! I can be SH as well as SA if you like


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Urgh just thrown a very quick lunch down my neck and now have to run down to the agency to meet all the new starters. Boring. Then off to the common for a quick walk - I won't hit 10k steps today or even my 5mile target becuase i've got to come back and do so much housework.

Ciao for nooooowwwww *puffs away*


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> As of next month I'm employed! I'll be a bank member of staff for a private hospital (a BMI hospital) in their catering department. Being as it's bank it's basically agency but the head chef reckons he can give me 37.5 hours a week for the next 3 months.
> 
> I'll keep looking for something more permanent, but this is awesome!



Sorry I'm so late to spotting this Shiv, congratulations!!!!  By the way, what's a BMI hospital? Body Mass Index???


----------



## shiv

Hahahaha...no idea to be honest! A private one! That's all I know.

http://www.bmihealthcare.co.uk/


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> Hahahaha...no idea to be honest! A private one! That's all I know.
> 
> http://www.bmihealthcare.co.uk/



Bloomin' Marvellous Institution!


----------



## LisaLQ

Akasha said:


> Lisa
> Does the stargazer hair die only show if you have bleached your hair first?
> Cause i have really dark hair and most die's dont touch it.



Yeah you have to bleach it first.  I had mine done at the salon yesterday, somehow I managed to get a really nasty burn where they bleached it (that's never happened before).


----------



## Akasha

Darn! looks like im not dieing my hair blue to get married then! 

I tried blue highlights before (actully bleaching it first) and they just come out so dark it was pretty much black. 

I have used the Smart colours before. didnt look too bad. but always turned a coppery ginger after a couple weeks.


----------



## shiv

I don't want to bleach my hair, worried about damaging it, but my hair is dark blonde/light brown and if I dye it it never ends up like on the packet. Perhaps bleach is a necessary.


----------



## shiv

I feel like throttling this girl on FB...she's taken off her pump in an attempt to 'kick start' her pancreas by stopping taking insulin and eating no carbs.

I pointed out that her liver will continue to kick out glucose, which is why we need basal (she's t1). She said she will 'keep an eye' on her levels.

If she doesn't want her pump, can I have it, seeing as I am incredibly serious about my health and don't like to take big risks with it?!


----------



## SacredHeart

Flipping heck, where on FB is this kicking off?!


----------



## shiv

I'm not going to name names, that isn't really fair - she's not a mutual friend (of me and you, I mean). But safe to say there are things I want to do right now that I probably can't post online.


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh no, sure- I wouldn't ever ask you to name names! I was wondering if it was on the DUK page or a group I was part of, so I could go poke around for it!


----------



## shiv

Oh no! Just someone's status!


----------



## SacredHeart

Aha. Mystery solved then


----------



## am64

hi folks totally stuffed up but the covonia is helping XXX
 i dyed my hair with crazy colour for the first time in 1978 ...tangerine orange !!! heheee ...if you going to do it now shiv use a no peroxide one you get in the health food shops also use a non permanent so it doesnt look so bad growing out !! i need help though as im greying on top now ....ha hoping the sun will bleach it ...and BTW how do ya get rid of frizz if your naturally curling and dont want them to turn into dredlocks ??
Lisa I love your hair cut !!


----------



## LisaLQ

Thank you!

That thirst and horse bladder is back, just in time for my 6 month check on Monday.  So please can I have a pint of Stella?


----------



## Freddie99

Just had a 19.6 come out of nowhere. I don't bloody understand what's going on. I mean an hour and forty minutes before I was 7. What's going wrong???


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> i dyed my hair with crazy colour for the first time in 1978 ...tangerine orange !!! heheee ...



1978 for me as well, a bright vibrant (code for eye searing) neon purple. Fortunately, no photographic evidence exists, although I am considering joining the purple rinse brigade now the grey is beginning to outnumber the black on my bonce.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

TomH said:


> Just had a 19.6 come out of nowhere. I don't bloody understand what's going on. I mean an hour and forty minutes before I was 7. What's going wrong???



bubble? bent cannula? What did you have to eat, could it be that its finally kicking in?


----------



## rachelha

Hello all

I am off for a long weekend visting family and then a couple of nights in a swish hotel.  So excited.


----------



## SacredHeart

Oooh, is this when you're coming to my neck of the woods? Do give me a pm if you fancy a coffee or something


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

I have just woken up. Been awake until 6am.

Had a huge row last night and slept alone in a hotel. It was next to a night club and the bass notes from the night club next door slowly sent me nuts.

Got my fasting blood test in three hours and I dread it. Yes I know it should be in the morning but this is the first appointment for weeks so I bit the bullet and took it. I've only had water since 8pm last night and I'm starving.

In the meantime I'd better check out of here and go back to the other half who is home today. I don't want to go home as I feel really grotty.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

feeling a bit down myself today - total lack of support with my insulin pump buisness from everyone bar the OH. But that's a different story for a different day and am going to spend my afternoon playing final fantasy VIII.

Come up with a name for my insulin pump too:

*GRIEVER*

It's my homage to final fantasy VIII, and if I can I want to get a skin with the Griever design on - it's Squall's lion symbol, a symbol of pride, ambition and loyalty, infinity and eternity, divinity and life. Also represents power, dignity, sovereignty, and strength. A good name for an insulin pump methinks.


----------



## shiv

You should make your own pump cover! You could make then for all the pump-using FF fans!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> You should make your own pump cover! You could make then for all the pump-using FF fans!



i would be RICH!


----------



## SacredHeart

I bet you could find a sticker decal for that online to customise it


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> I bet you could find a sticker decal for that online to customise it



Roche do coloured skins, I wonder if I could get a template?


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Roche do coloured skins, I wonder if I could get a template?



Do it!

(why can't I make a post less than 10 words in length?! grrr)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> Do it!
> 
> (why can't I make a post less than 10 words in length?! grrr)



If I can't find anywhere to get a custom skin, I'll do it myself  There has to be a way!


----------



## SacredHeart

shiv said:


> Do it!
> 
> (why can't I make a post less than 10 words in length?! grrr)



I believe it's 10 characters that's the minimum


----------



## shiv

SacredHeart said:


> I believe it's 10 characters that's the minimum



Ah yeah that's what I meant. Still, it's annoying.


----------



## am64

morning all snivell sniff cough yuck OMG its 3.40pm sneeze


----------



## Steff

hey all just popped on v briefly to wish everyone a good weekend.x x


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> hey all just popped on v briefly to wish everyone a good weekend.x x



Same to you Steff! Hope all is well - missing you!


----------



## Steff

real gud thanks at the minute,have hba1c bloods on tuesday and dsn appointment on the 28th,hope by then we have the broadband sorted.byetta is workin a treat and my bloods are gud to.x


----------



## Northerner

Great news Steff!


----------



## SacredHeart

URGH. Really rather annoyed and frustrated that the big head honcho of my work DOESN'T TAKE ME SERIOUSLY. I'm either going to cry or punch something soon.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

dinner tonight is a carby mess - pasta bake in a tomato and herb sauce with chicken and cheese on top, followed by chocolate fudge cake 

I am trying something with this - thanks to Shiv yesterday with her awesome suggestion. New I:C ratio is 1:11 which works out as 11.5u for the whole dinner.

so, half the bolus for pasta bake upfront along with the cake bolus - 7.5u

followed by the other 4u 2-3 hours afterwards. I hope to GOD that this works and i don't have another evening of nasty dissapearing carbs!


----------



## shiv

Good luck ^^!! If it were meeeee, because pasta is a bitch, I'd do tests like every 45 mins or so after eating to catch the spike. Sometimes for me pasta can be fine with the bolus all up front, sometimes it likes to come and bite me in the backside like 6 hours later.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> Good luck ^^!! If it were meeeee, because pasta is a bitch, I'd do tests like every 45 mins or so after eating to catch the spike. Sometimes for me pasta can be fine with the bolus all up front, sometimes it likes to come and bite me in the backside like 6 hours later.



no, I'm testing hourly. 45 minute-...ly is too much too quicky I find and doesn't really show anything. Hourly however, does. Plus, I've done this meal a billion times and know full well that pasta takes about 6 hours to get through me.


----------



## am64

hi folks belated hello to steff ...feeling alot better ....???


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> no, I'm testing hourly. 45 minute-...ly is too much too quicky I find and doesn't really show anything. Hourly however, does. Plus, I've done this meal a billion times and know full well that pasta takes about 6 hours to get through me.



Yeah fair play, like I said it's what I'd do. Just with the disappearing carbs..I had a case of it the other night...where the hell do they go?!!

Good luck! Pasta is theeeeeeeeeee devil


----------



## runner

Guess you're all watching the footie!  I'll have a quiet pint then.  Good news about the byetta working wel Steph.  Hope your all sorted and back on line soon.  Have a good weekend all.


----------



## LisaLQ

*passes round fresh coffees*

I was too late/early for a pint, so I'll settle for a huge mug of Hot Lava Java.

I lost that 1kg I put on.  Need to exercise more to lose some before Monday...but I'm too sore.  Walking like The Penguin.


----------



## Northerner

Morning Lisa! Coffee always tastes better when someone else makes it! Well, apart from my friend Trevor that is... 

What's happening on Monday? Are you due for your checks?


----------



## runner

Morning all - well done on the 1kg Lisa!  I do admire you all for your willpower and determination - mine's been a bit lax to say the least.  Oh well, I'll join you for a large coffee to start the day please


----------



## LisaLQ

Northerner said:


> Morning Lisa! Coffee always tastes better when someone else makes it! Well, apart from my friend Trevor that is...
> 
> What's happening on Monday? Are you due for your checks?



Yep *argggghhh*

I dont know why I'm so scared about it, it's only a check up, but its results of my HbA1c too.  I cant really remember what my last one was (I know it was roughly what I put in my sig) so I'm going to take a pen and paper and ask her to tell me all my results since diagnosis so I can compare them.

I know my cholesterol will be fine, it was 2.9 last time I had it tested.  God knows why I need this simvastatin.

I've lost 4 and a half stone since my last appointment so she'd better be happy.  I'm just scared my blood results will be up, mainly because of the three birthdays I had LOL (still haven't had a cake with candles yet so technically I'm due a birthday cake again).


----------



## LisaLQ

Ps.  I made my own coffee.  I found getting the fresh coffee and cafetiere out, and looking thirsty near the hubby didnt work.


----------



## Vicsetter

Northerner said:


> Morning Lisa! Coffee always tastes better when someone else makes it! Well, apart from my friend Trevor that is...
> 
> What's happening on Monday? Are you due for your checks?



Afternoon, thats not a universal truth.  Our eldest used to make horrible coffee when she was young, it wasn't until she went to Uni, we found she put salt in it so we didn't ask her to make it too often.


----------



## Northerner

LisaLQ said:


> Yep *argggghhh*
> 
> I dont know why I'm so scared about it, it's only a check up, but its results of my HbA1c too.  I cant really remember what my last one was (I know it was roughly what I put in my sig) so I'm going to take a pen and paper and ask her to tell me all my results since diagnosis so I can compare them.
> 
> I know my cholesterol will be fine, it was 2.9 last time I had it tested.  God knows why I need this simvastatin.
> 
> I've lost 4 and a half stone since my last appointment so she'd better be happy.  I'm just scared my blood results will be up, mainly because of the three birthdays I had LOL (still haven't had a cake with candles yet so technically I'm due a birthday cake again).



I hope all goes well. I don't think you need to worry too much about the 'birthdays' affecting your blood - it's evened out over 12 weeks, so those days will only have been a tiny proportion of the reading. 4.5 stones is a fantastic weight loss, and I bet that has really helped improve your insulin sensitivity. Plus, you've made other changes and have some idea of how things have been affecting you from your testing. Do you have a record of your testing so you can give the doc another chance to prescribe some strips?

I'd ask him whether he thinks the statins are necessary if your cholesterol i still below 3.0. Mine got down to 2.4 on simvastatin, which I thought was great at the time, until I found out that very low chol was potentially harmful too. No-one could tell me what a safe lower limit was, just that it was good to lower it.

I hope that, after your appointment, you can have something to celebrate - with a piece of cake!


----------



## am64

hi folks still not great with cold... but worse bit is i feel like im getting a front tooth abcess again...i lost my other front tooth about 4 years ago pre dx due to abcess and this feels the same .....i can feel mega bucks spending at the dentist ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## runner

You have my sympathy Am - had a lot of trouble with teeth pre and post diagnosis.  Hope it all works out OK and you're not in too much pain - might be worth phoning emergency dentist for some antibiotics if you think it's going to get bad?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm due a day off from diabetes now please. Feeling fed up, bored of hypos, bored of injecting, bored of carb counting. Want a day off so I can just eat loads of chocolate cake without having to think about it. Roll on Griever. Still, more tears shed over more ruddy hypos.


----------



## am64

runner said:


> You have my sympathy Am - had a lot of trouble with teeth pre and post diagnosis.  Hope it all works out OK and you're not in too much pain - might be worth phoning emergency dentist for some antibiotics if you think it's going to get bad?



thanks runner...ugh this is a nightmare got to try an stick out till monday cos an emergency dentist aroung here would cost a fortune..no NHS !!! but i have found a straw !!!


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I'm due a day off from diabetes now please. Feeling fed up, bored of hypos, bored of injecting, bored of carb counting. Want a day off so I can just eat loads of chocolate cake without having to think about it. Roll on Griever. Still, more tears shed over more ruddy hypos.



This please. Hypo all afternoon, I reckon because of the heat, had to have far too many dextrose tablets than would normally be required to bring me up above 4. Now rebounded. Mega headache and because of the wine I've had, I'm also feeling really down. Just one day off would be great.


----------



## getcarter76

Evening all.....large one...of whatever 

I hope i can have a wee moan as i would rather do so chilling with a nice cold drink with my diabetic friends 

I have had a crappy day today as not only my prescription cock up for one, I have been testing today to find my BG is in the 18-22 range all flipping day 

Then realised this evening that my insulin cartridge had split so i have been thinking i've been injecting but nothings been coming out (what an idiot)! Gave myself one hell of a shot as was feeling ill when i realised!!

Not been impressed with myself that i hadn't noticed this and even more annoyed as trying to conceive so god forbid if its put a spanner in the works.

Then settled down to watch TV and the Sky+ crashed...oh deary me...I am so unlucky its untrue 

Glug glug...another for me please 

Bernie xx


----------



## Northerner

Goodness! Keep the bottle Bernie! Look at it this way: You're all fired up now to finally get your GP sorted out and give you a decent prescription, you'll always be checking your insulin cartridges for at least the next 6 months, and you don't have to listen to the constant drone of the vuvzuelas!


----------



## getcarter76

Northerner said:


> Goodness! Keep the bottle Bernie! Look at it this way: You're all fired up now to finally get your GP sorted out and give you a decent prescription, you'll always be checking your insulin cartridges for at least the next 6 months, and you don't have to listen to the constant drone of the vuvzuelas!



Yes you are sooooo right...what a day, only me! 

Liking the word vuvzuelas...had to Google it and yes there's always a plus side teehee! 

Bernie xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> This please. Hypo all afternoon, I reckon because of the heat, had to have far too many dextrose tablets than would normally be required to bring me up above 4. Now rebounded. Mega headache and because of the wine I've had, I'm also feeling really down. Just one day off would be great.



lets go on strike shiv

Im feeling pretty poop myself even more now, I stumbled across a photo of my paternal father on facebook, am now sweaty and shakey and feeling disgusting. I just...I want nothing more to do with this disgusting, abusing, cheating scumbag. i can't believe how sick this photo has made me feel.


----------



## shiv

20 mins ago, I was 2.3.

Not nice, but feeling much better, 2.9 at last check so going in the right direction.

I'm having a hungry hypo  but I've restrained myself somewhat and only had a slice of cake, 2 digestives and a packet of crisps (on top of 200ml OJ). It IS a lot and I know there is a potential rebound there, but it's only 2am and I still get night time hypos, so I expect more of a drop.

As for the cake...my mum's homemade orange and lemon cake. Oh god...if she wasn't a nurse, she'd be a cook...her cakes are to DIE for. She always manages to get them that perfect shade of just-brown on the outside. Mmmmm I might have to have cake for breakfast.


----------



## LisaLQ

Northerner said:


> I hope all goes well. I don't think you need to worry too much about the 'birthdays' affecting your blood - it's evened out over 12 weeks, so those days will only have been a tiny proportion of the reading. 4.5 stones is a fantastic weight loss, and I bet that has really helped improve your insulin sensitivity. Plus, you've made other changes and have some idea of how things have been affecting you from your testing. Do you have a record of your testing so you can give the doc another chance to prescribe some strips?
> 
> I'd ask him whether he thinks the statins are necessary if your cholesterol i still below 3.0. Mine got down to 2.4 on simvastatin, which I thought was great at the time, until I found out that very low chol was potentially harmful too. No-one could tell me what a safe lower limit was, just that it was good to lower it.
> 
> I hope that, after your appointment, you can have something to celebrate - with a piece of cake!



LOL I hope so too, actually - I hope it's good but I dont have cake, I need to lose this weight badly.

My job for today is printing out glucose charts (my printer was knackered) and writing them up from the memory of my meter.  I wish I'd got that USB cable sorted out!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

boys and their toys eh?! I'm getting proper annoyed with the OH because he's supposed to be helping me out with the online shop and would rather play COD. Grrrrr. I need to try and take some of it off so I can actually keep the total below ?50 so we can afford the delivery for tomorrow evening but noooo he'd rather shoot people on his silly game


----------



## Freddie99

Went canoeing on Brighton beach this afternoon. A tenner gets you a sit on kayak for an hour. The boys and I had a wonderful time. It's the first time I've taken my pump off for anything. Good job I did really as I was hypo when I got back to the shore. Then went along the beach and haf a quiet pint. 

Tom


----------



## am64

hi folks cold is going away but dodgy tooth still giving me jip  I know the dentist will put me on low level anti bio but last time i had them they made me feel so sick and didnt really help i lost the tooth anyway


----------



## LisaLQ

Acquired two foster hamsters.  I say foster.  But they're staying.  They've only got a couple of months left in them, they're ancient!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

the diabetes police can just **** OFF (scuse language but I am utterly raging right now!) AND THIS IS COMING FROM SOMEONE WHO HAS JUST DONE DAFNE AND IS TRYING TO GET OUT OF REBELLION AND MAKING OUT SHE KNOWS BEST!

ARGH!


----------



## Tezzz

LisaLQ said:


> Acquired two foster hamsters.  I say foster.  But they're staying.  They've only got a couple of months left in them, they're ancient!



We had hamsters when I was at primary school. My friend Duane's hamster kept me awake all night the last time I stayed there. Don't they know when bed time is...

I'd like a pet anything (preferably a puddy tat  ) but landlord says pets are not allowed....


----------



## cazscot

Had my 2 mugs of tea... Right I am off!  Got a busy day planned.  Going to pick up my repeat prescription from the GP (wish me luck as this is the 4th month in a row that I have managed to get 50 test strips and I am expecting them to click soon and stop them).  Walk to body pump class (30 mins) after body pump walk into town (another 30 min walk) I am not leaving town without a summer jacket (dont have one that fits me any more ) and at least one pair of "good" trainers...  Will be back for a drink after all that exercise!


----------



## shiv

Morning all. Another bright but grey day in Birmingham. I'm awaiting a call from INPUT to get their advice on my next move re: pump.

Good day to finally clear out my bedroom, something which I've started doing about 4 times in the past few days. Perhaps today will be the day!


----------



## smile4loubie

shiv said:


> Morning all. Another bright but grey day in Birmingham. I'm awaiting a call from INPUT to get their advice on my next move re: pump.
> 
> Good day to finally clear out my bedroom, something which I've started doing about 4 times in the past few days. Perhaps today will be the day!



hahaha I'm like that, I did mine last night. Me & Alan had a black  bag of washing each!!! Plus took out 7 black bags of rubbish out from when we've cleared it out before but left the rubbish bags in there, good logic i believe lol x


----------



## am64

hi folks well saw gp re tooth (????) and the antibiotics dentist give and how they made me sick before.... so he put me on mega dose of penicillian and good strong painkillers ...he thinks it might be to do with sinuses with the horrible cold so im going to give them a chance before going to see dentist and pay mega bucks !!! my GP is Fab ...he had lost a tooth a few weeks back so understood totaly where i was coming from ...fingers crossed it does the trick x


----------



## Steff

hi all hope everyones well


----------



## SacredHeart

Afternoon all 

WHY why why is it that when you're waiting on a specific email, everything but the thing you want will turn up in your inbox?! I'm getting quite frustrated and impatient now!


----------



## shiv

Just had a call from Lesley at INPUT, lovely woman. She said that as I suffer nighttime hypos causing anxiety and disrupting my life (hello 3am tests almost every night) I meet NICE guidelines. Now to convince the consultant.

What's frustrating is that some nights - I don't hypo. And others I do. There doesn't seem to be much rhythm to it. I can guarantee not to hypo as long as I go to bed on above 10mmol/l, but I'm not happy with the damage that could be doing if I'm above 10mmol/l for say 4 or 5 hours. Some nights I go to bed on a 7mmol/l and I wake up fine, other nights I'm down in the 3s. So frustrating.


----------



## am64

hey shiv at least its a start and you do meet the guidelines xx


----------



## Steff

gr pouring with rain and my poor dalias look dead


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> Morning all. Another bright but grey day in Birmingham. I'm awaiting a call from INPUT to get their advice on my next move re: pump.
> 
> Good day to finally clear out my bedroom, something which I've started doing about 4 times in the past few days. Perhaps today will be the day!



did nursey email you back?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Super tired after my first day, but it was ok, went pretty fast and starting to get to know the other people in my group  They're being super awesome with the D too, and have said there's no issues with my pump appointments 

looking forward to tomorrow! Gor so much to learn in the next few weeks, it's gonna be a challenge but I'm well up for it


----------



## cazscot

Back from my shopping spree...  This is a momentus occasion bought my first clothes from Primark (only a baggy cardigan but a start) cant wait to be able to buy all my clothes from there - cheap clothes yay .  Got my trainers, spent ?60 but as I use them a lot they will be worth the money (hopefully).  Got my 50 test strips from gp and tested blood 2 hours after lunch 5.5 (thats the lowest it has been) and did my hours body pump class plus have done 12,000 steps so a good day all around.  Off for a nice hot bath now.  Catch you later


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> did nursey email you back?



No, but nurses are busy, and I don't want to annoy her by chasing her up on it. If she hasn't emailed by the time you see her next you can mention it though


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Back from my shopping spree...  This is a momentus occasion bought my first clothes from Primark (only a baggy cardigan but a start) cant wait to be able to buy all my clothes from there - cheap clothes yay .  Got my trainers, spent ?60 but as I use them a lot they will be worth the money (hopefully).  Got my 50 test strips from gp and tested blood 2 hours after lunch 5.5 (thats the lowest it has been) and did my hours body pump class plus have done 12,000 steps so a good day all around.  Off for a nice hot bath now.  Catch you later



Brilliant stuff Carol! You are such an inspiration!  Sounds like you had a great day!


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> Brilliant stuff Carol! You are such an inspiration!  Sounds like you had a great day!



Thanks, Northerner need to get back into the zone.  My weight loss over the last few weeks has slowed (only got 1.5lbs to go to 5 stone loss but it is taking ages  ) and I still have so much to loose...


----------



## AlisonM

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Super tired after my first day, but it was ok, went pretty fast and starting to get to know the other people in my group  They're being super awesome with the D too, and have said there's no issues with my pump appointments
> 
> looking forward to tomorrow! Gor so much to learn in the next few weeks, it's gonna be a challenge but I'm well up for it


Darn, I've been in such a daze these last few weeks I think I missed something. Your first day where Sam?

Have you joined the ranks of the waged as well? If so... Yippee!!


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All.

Can I have a pint of Guinness please?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

AlisonM said:


> Darn, I've been in such a daze these last few weeks I think I missed something. Your first day where Sam?
> 
> Have you joined the ranks of the waged as well? If so... Yippee!!



RBS   Started today!


----------



## LisaLQ

Well done Carol!!!  I cant wait til I can shop in Primark, I was chuffed enough to get into Asda clothes pmsl 

Cant shake a headache today, feel sick too.  Maybe a vodka will help?  Or at least a virtual one...


----------



## Tezzz

Tez *passes Lisa a full bottle of virtual vodka*....


----------



## LisaLQ

*hic*  Thankzz *hic* Tez, you're my besht friend...*falls over, snores*


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Pinky and Perky is now apparently a 3D cartoon....... ITS RUINED! 

looks like a lovely day today. I'm gonna go all out and tie my hair back  first time in years I'll have done it!


----------



## Freddie99

Sorted my night basal I think. Went to bed on a reading of 8 mmol/L and woke up to one of 7 mmol/L. My joyous 3am test told me that I was 5.6 mmol/L. Happy days I think. At work now and supposedly working on some reflective practise in the library. In reality I'll be watching cut up in half an hour then lending my DSN a hand with the stand in the staff canteen which is part of diabetes awareness week. I helped my other DSN with that yesterday in a different hospital (the PCT I work for covers two sites and staff work across sites) and met the consultants from over there. Happily lent a hand and will be doing much the same today. Now to try and work.


----------



## Freddie99

Just found out that my Contour USB has a memory stick capability of about 500 Mb which is a nice thing to have.


----------



## am64

wooo the pain killers the gp gave me are strong ...pain still there but do i care ...do i ..........no driving for me today !!!


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Lisa - I suppose it's silly to ask if there's any vodka left...?

Sam - sorry about Pinky and Perky - go for the new hair look...

Amanda, can I have some of your tablets. I want to be on a different planet today.

I feel really strange this morning. Like I did pre-diagnosis....

I'm really frightened to do a BG test in case it's high.... I just can't be doing with *D* today... 

On top of that I think I'll be moving out from the other half's flat. We are arguing over silly things and we had a row the other night... 

What a terrible way to start the day....


----------



## Northerner

Hi Tez, really sorry to hear of the problems you are having. Sometimes it's hard to resolve problems when you can't get away from them for a little while, and the little things get blown up out of proportion. Hope you can make up and agree to differ on the differences. Take care.


----------



## Tezzz

Thanks Alan.

Do you fancy going out for a pint in the next few days?


----------



## Corrine

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lisa - I suppose it's silly to ask if there's any vodka left...?
> 
> Sam - sorry about Pinky and Perky - go for the new hair look...
> 
> Amanda, can I have some of your tablets. I want to be on a different planet today.
> 
> I feel really strange this morning. Like I did pre-diagnosis....
> 
> I'm really frightened to do a BG test in case it's high.... I just can't be doing with *D* today...
> 
> On top of that I think I'll be moving out from the other half's flat. We are arguing over silly things and we had a row the other night...
> 
> What a terrible way to start the day....



Hope it gets better for you Tez.  If its rows over silly things then you should kiss and make up?  xx


----------



## shiv

Morning all, I've had such a lazy morning, I'm struggling with motivation to get out of bed these days.

Got to take the cat to the vet today - something wrong with his mouth. Apparently he HATES the vet (it's my sister's cat) and my sister has said she will pay for me to catch a taxi up to the vet...seriously it's a less-than-5-min walk. I'll see how he gets on.

Is it normal for cats to dribble? But like...a lot of dribble?


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Thanks Alan.
> 
> Do you fancy going out for a pint in the next few days?



Sorry Tez, I'm totally off the booze until the Brighton meet. I have an appt on the 30th to see about my BP and I'm hoping it will be good enough for me to lower my meds back down. I'm afraid I have to stay away from the temptation! I'm also trying to lose weight for the first time in my life - the recent layoff from running has had a real effect on me as I'm the heaviest I've ever been! So I'm being a bit selfish and anti-social for a while, sorry. 

I'm hoping to arrange a Southammpton meet sometime in late July though, and of course I'll see you in Brighton!


----------



## am64

hi tez .....wish i could send you some ....woooweeeee but i do feel weird...well weirder 
sorry to hear about your problems... take time out sometimes it does do wonders xx love to come for a pint but cant reallly move at moment x take care


----------



## Akasha

Shiv
Cant you just put the cat on a lead and walk it there?  

My cat walks obediently next to me.


----------



## shiv

Akasha said:


> Shiv
> Cant you just put the cat on a lead and walk it there?
> 
> My cat walks obediently next to me.



LOL. I think the cat would die of a heart attack before I got it there! My sister dotes on this cat and has said she won't move out of home until he dies. Not entirely sure how serious she was being.


----------



## Akasha

shiv said:


> LOL. I think the cat would die of a heart attack before I got it there! My sister dotes on this cat and has said she won't move out of home until he dies. Not entirely sure how serious she was being.



TBH, i'd be the same, i love my cat, he love me 

Me and mom took my neice in the pram for a walk around the cemetery (bout 10 min walk from my house) and the cat followed us there. and all the way around. and back. never once going more then a few feet ahead then coming back to us. I was shocked.


----------



## cazscot

shiv said:


> Got to take the cat to the vet today - something wrong with his mouth. Apparently he HATES the vet (it's my sister's cat) and my sister has said she will pay for me to catch a taxi up to the vet...seriously it's a less-than-5-min walk. I'll see how he gets on.
> 
> Is it normal for cats to dribble? But like...a lot of dribble?



Hope he is okay.  Last time I took my cat to the vet the clips on the carrier got loose and the top came away from the bottom and my cat escaped into the car park .  I spent the next 10 mins trying to persuade a very frightend cat from under a car to go back into the carrier...



Akasha said:


> My cat walks obediently next to me.



I used to think mine was the only one that did that


----------



## shiv

cazscot said:


> Hope he is okay.  Last time I took my cat to the vet the clips on the carrier got loose and the top came away from the bottom and my cat escaped into the car park .  I spent the next 10 mins trying to persuade a very frightend cat from under a car to go back into the carrier



Oh no! I'm leaving at 4 so in a min I'll go and make the cat carrier as comfy as possible before putting him in it. 

I think it's something to do with his teeth and gums, I just hope it doesn't cost an arm and a leg. He's old - 11 or 12 - and you can really see it now, bless him. He's all boney(although he eats for England), and he's lost his miaow. Blessssssss him.


----------



## SacredHeart

Afternoon all. 

Completely knackered today. I know it's never going to be a good one, when I kept waking up hourly wanting a drink, yet not having the energy to get one...

2.9 before lunch. Not felt right since. Fun times


----------



## AlisonM

I'd like a very large Sapph and Tonic please barkeep, ice and lemon. It's been quite a day and I need a relaxer. 

I spent part of the day wrestling my way through a mound of paperwork that makes up the first step in the process of extricating myself from the clutches of officialdom and joining the ranks of the paid employees among you. I never realised how many forms I'd have to sign. Sigh, and there's more tomorrow. Still, this lots of signatures will result in a back to work grant of the princely sum of ?250 in a couple of weeks. So that's good.


----------



## LisaLQ

*passes round the drinks*

Tez - no vodka left, but I could stick a tap on a vein and see if there's enough alcohol in my virtual bloodstream.  Or...I could go to virtual Asda and buy some more.  Your choice.

Ps.  I've had the thirsts again and headaches, peeing for england, but my bloods are fine - protein my wee though so vets have sent it off to see if it's a kidney infarction.  Might be a UTI if your symptoms are similar?


----------



## AlisonM

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> RBS   Started today!



Oh yes, of course! Now I remember. Sorry, I had completely forgotten. The Right Berks of Scotland. Hope it's going well.


----------



## am64

afternoon folks ...ally hows the job going ?? lisa pop down to asda for us hun serious shortage of vodka here aswell xxx


----------



## shiv

Right, the cat needs most of his teeth removing and he's on antibiotics for a week. Next week he's going in for a blood test and to have the teeth taken out.

Grand total of all of this? Over ?300, and rising if he needs a drip after the extraction!


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> afternoon folks ...ally hows the job going ?? lisa pop down to asda for us hun serious shortage of vodka here aswell xxx



I haven't officially started yet, that's next Monday, but unofficially, I've been doing it for over a week now. We've agreed that the days I've done so far I can take between Christmas and New Year instead of using any of my annual leave. I'm loving it, but it is a struggle and I'm usually knackered by the time I get home, my poor braincell is overwhelmed because it hasn't had this much use in years. Much of this week is being spent dealing with the powers that be and signing all their blessed forms so I can get off benefits (YAY!) and I have my long awaited appointment with the Tinnitus specialist at Raigmore on Thursday... At Last!!

Oh and the dog isn't speaking to me, Her Maj has got used to having me around all day to serve her every whim and half a day just isn't good enough for Her Royal Pawness. When I get in she'll follow me around until I settle somewhere then sit at my feet with her back to me in a huff.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Tired and Irritable. Tough day today, brain work wise. Been drinking naff coffee all day too cuz I can't afford to pay their coffee shop prices! It's subsidised starbucks, but still...not yet. Must put up with freebie naff coffee even if it does taste like poop.

Just registered my costa card and got 100 free points...thats 5p worth of points 

I'm noticing a theme in this...COFFEE! LOL!

Hungry, want bed. Just can't be bothered to do anything much this evening  Going to pop into primark after work tomorrow and try to pick up a couple of cheap cheap shirts and maybe a pair of cheap black shoes. Maximum spend, ?10. 

Roll on payday

I'm babbling...


----------



## Tezzz

No worries Lisa. There's a Tesco down the road so will pop in for some of the real thing.

No worry about the pint Northerner. Bring on July meet... 

I've decided to move out. Just viewed a studio flat and have taken it. No phone line there according to BT so could be offline for a week or two...

Luckily it's near a library so could use their facilities...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> I'm hoping to arrange a Southammpton meet sometime in late July though, and of course I'll see you in Brighton!



Southampton meet! YES! You know I'll be there  (work permitting....) long time since i've said that LOL!




> I've decided to move out. Just viewed a studio flat and have taken it. No phone line there according to BT so could be offline for a week or two...



Aw, how comes Tez? Have I missed something important?


----------



## Tezzz

Sam, have you thought about bringing in your own coffee and mug? Just use their hot water...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Sam, have you thought about bringing in your own coffee and mug? Just use their hot water...



That might be a good idea. They might kick up a stink though 

I do love a good starbucks though! Mmmmm latte!


----------



## Tezzz

Moving out coz too many arguments with other half. And one of the neighbours is driving me scatty.


----------



## am64

sorry to hear that tez but im sure you will do what is best xxx so its a party in the studio pad after the brighton meet eh ??? big hugs xx


----------



## Tezzz

Party in a shoe box I think... If anyone needs to crash for the night bring a sleeping bag and pillow.


----------



## rachelha

Hi all, back from my long weekend away. Feeling relaxed and happy, just hope it stays that way after getting into work tomorrow.


----------



## shiv

Hi Rachel glad you had a nice time!


----------



## LisaLQ

Sorry to hear that Tez.  I prescribe an extra double virtua-voddie and a nice flat-warming kebab.

I'm hungry now..


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey Tez, hope things are getting better, hey if it makes you feel better you crack on with that Carmac!!

PS I'm watching Big Brother! Help me!


----------



## Tezzz

Thanks for the kind words everybody.

Don't laugh Lisa - I'll be living a few doors from a Kebab shop and the nearest pub 300 yards the other way! 

OH understands why I am moving out and we'll still be best friends. I take the paperwork round to the agents tomorrow. Get the keys on Monday. ?420 a month... Real stove and washing machine. Phone will take 2 weeks to be installed.


----------



## shiv

Good luck Tez.


----------



## LisaLQ

Few doors away?  When can I move in?  Hmm, hubby might not like that idea.  Any room for 5 kids?


----------



## shiv

I'd love some sleep. But I've been hanging in the low 4s for the past hour or so and my body won't shut down when I'm like this. I had 2 dextrose 30mins ago but that only raised me .2, so I've had 100ml OJ. Sleep now please!


----------



## am64

morning all well im going to be in big trouble on fb ....just made this comment on renamed type 1 diabetes cos im fed up of them slagging off T2 !!! sorry folks rant over ......


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

I feel really strange and light headed. BG 7.5...

Walkies or breakfast....? Both...?

Hope everyone's day goes better than mine.


----------



## am64

i wish i was by the seaside tez ........


----------



## Akasha

Does this pub serve food? I could just devour a full english brekkie. *drools* 
Make it an extra large, im starving!


----------



## am64

this pub does EVERYTHING and it also does no harm xxxx Ive had 2 virtual brekkies already ...gotta taste the Hash browns YUMMMMMY


----------



## cazscot

shiv said:


> Right, the cat needs most of his teeth removing and he's on antibiotics for a week. Next week he's going in for a blood test and to have the teeth taken out.
> 
> Grand total of all of this? Over ?300, and rising if he needs a drip after the extraction!



Bloomin heck what a load of dosh !  Suppose at least you know now...


----------



## cazscot

Sorry to hear that tez, I wish you all the best.

Rachel, sounds as if you had a great long weekend, welcome back 

I am doing an experiement today.  Gonna check to see if I have the dreaded dawn phenomenon...  So no eating breakfast or lunch for me and gonna test half hourly for the next three hours...


----------



## Akasha

Shiv, Sorry to hear that. i hope he's (Im pressuming male cat) is ok. It will be worth it to see a loved family pet survive longer. 

Now, if anyone needs me ill be in the corner with my super sized english brekkie.


----------



## runner

Afternoon all.  Hope your day got better Tez and your cat will be OK caz.  Hope you got some sleep Shiv, I woke to a hypo of 1.9 last night - scary!  Of course, must have overcompensated becuse was over 14 in am!!

Diabetes, get thee gone!!

Full english, but no suasages, but double bacon, eggs, black pudding fried bread, tomatos please, followed by toast and **butter** and marmalade, then a couple of crooissants, washed down by lots of fresh coffee.  Ahhhh...


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> morning all well im going to be in big trouble on fb ....just made this comment on renamed type 1 diabetes cos im fed up of them slagging off T2 !!! sorry folks rant over ......



sorry i have to have a little rant again about the' rename T1 diabetes fb page ' Quote 

" Another type. I reackon type1\2 is really type 2 for the people who ignore the fact they have type 2 for many years and put more strain on there bodie's it resort's to them having to have insulin."

the ignorance is very worrying .....
i really must stop reading their page ...rename if it helps stop confusion But to slag off T2 and now T1.5 is just very sad ....Rant over !!!!!


----------



## Corrine

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> 
> I feel really strange and light headed. BG 7.5...
> 
> Walkies or breakfast....? Both...?
> 
> Hope everyone's day goes better than mine.



Sorry to hear your news Tez - hope it all gets better for you. xx


----------



## am64

and on a happier note ...my Daughter who has just finally finished her art foundation has been awarded the Geoffrey Vivis Art award for personal progress ...it was awarded by his widow who felt hers was the most progressive of all the art students (degree included) in the college !!! one proud mum x


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> sorry i have to have a little rant again about the' rename T1 diabetes fb page ' Quote
> 
> " Another type. I reackon type1\2 is really type 2 for the people who ignore the fact they have type 2 for many years and put more strain on there bodie's it resort's to them having to have insulin."
> 
> the ignorance is very worrying .....
> i really must stop reading their page ...rename if it helps stop confusion But to slag off T2 and now T1.5 is just very sad ....Rant over !!!!!



I had a feeling this is what would happen in this group, so I did not join it.  I did not want to people to think I agreed with the comments on the groups page.


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> and on a happier note ...my Daughter who has just finally finished her art foundation has been awarded the Geoffrey Vivis Art award for personal progress ...it was awarded by his widow who felt hers was the most progressive of all the art students (degree included) in the college !!! one proud mum x



That is fantastic


----------



## rachelha

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> 
> I feel really strange and light headed. BG 7.5...
> 
> Walkies or breakfast....? Both...?
> 
> Hope everyone's day goes better than mine.



Tez, sorry to hear your news, hope it all works out for you, and you feel better soon.

Rx


----------



## runner

am64 said:


> and on a happier note ...my Daughter who has just finally finished her art foundation has been awarded the Geoffrey Vivis Art award for personal progress ...it was awarded by his widow who felt hers was the most progressive of all the art students (degree included) in the college !!! one proud mum x



Brilliant!  You should be proud - of her and you!  _And_ she's bringing her talent to Norwich is she not


----------



## cazscot

am64 said:


> and on a happier note ...my Daughter who has just finally finished her art foundation has been awarded the Geoffrey Vivis Art award for personal progress ...it was awarded by his widow who felt hers was the most progressive of all the art students (degree included) in the college !!! one proud mum x



Fantastic, you have every reason for bieng so proud of her  x


----------



## am64

thanks folks ...not sure what she will do ...the next bit of education is going to mean being in large debt ....so she wants to make sure she is doing the right course before commiting herself ...fair enough i feel


----------



## AlisonM

Many congrats to your daughter AM, you must be so proud. She's right to take her time and ensure she's on the right course, the amount of debt our students face these days is downright scary and it would be awful to take that on and find you'd chosen the wrong one.


----------



## twinnie

hello all hope everyone is well large coffee please


----------



## LisaLQ

am64 said:


> sorry i have to have a little rant again about the' rename T1 diabetes fb page ' Quote
> 
> " Another type. I reackon type1\2 is really type 2 for the people who ignore the fact they have type 2 for many years and put more strain on there bodie's it resort's to them having to have insulin."
> 
> the ignorance is very worrying .....
> i really must stop reading their page ...rename if it helps stop confusion But to slag off T2 and now T1.5 is just very sad ....Rant over !!!!!



I wouldn't even grace that site with my membership.  Ridiculous.


----------



## LisaLQ

Although I am reading it and wondering how a post saying all type 2s are "fat f***s" has managed to stay up with no moderator comment, but those sticking up for us "fat f***s" have had a quick response...

I'm going to report it.


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> sorry i have to have a little rant again about the' rename T1 diabetes fb page ' Quote
> 
> " Another type. I reackon type1\2 is really type 2 for the people who ignore the fact they have type 2 for many years and put more strain on there bodie's it resort's to them having to have insulin."
> 
> the ignorance is very worrying .....
> i really must stop reading their page ...rename if it helps stop confusion But to slag off T2 and now T1.5 is just very sad ....Rant over !!!!!


That's disgusting. I'm glad I didn't see it and will now avoid that group like the plague pit it obviously is. Whatever Type we are, we have enough to cope with without facing that sort of childish nonsense.


----------



## cazscot

AlisonM said:


> That's disgusting. I'm glad I didn't see it and will now avoid that group like the plague pit it obviously is. Whatever Type we are, we have enough to cope with without facing that sort of childish nonsense.



Quite right Alison, couldnt agree more.  Thats why I like this forum so much nobody judges anybody else, we are all in this together!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

my brother is really annoying me...


----------



## SacredHeart

I have stopped reading that 'rename Type 1' page, because I found the majority of attitudes on there infuriating. So much bitterness, it was not a pleasant read.


----------



## am64

to give him his due peter thomas has commented on my post and i quote

There are many Type 1 and Type 2 members of this page and if you read the missions and causes you will see that offence or 'dissing' is not the intention of this page. As the creator of this page I have never set about to cause offence to Type 2 sufferers and as you will have heard in my many media interviews the aim is to support and educate through a renaming to end the confusion and funding fiasco for the Diabetes community.
Peter x

but he doesnt say that to the ignorant posts !!!


----------



## am64

cazscot said:


> Quite right Alison, couldnt agree more.  Thats why I like this forum so much nobody judges anybody else, we are all in this together!



i did suggest that people who want to support all diabetes types join this forum xxx


----------



## am64

LisaLQ said:


> Although I am reading it and wondering how a post saying all type 2s are "fat f***s" has managed to stay up with no moderator comment, but those sticking up for us "fat f***s" have had a quick response...
> 
> I'm going to report it.



good for you lisa !! i will do the same xx


----------



## Tezzz

Thanks for your support everyone. Just waiting for references for flat now.

Lisa, the f** f****** isn't very nice. Some people can be so insensitive.
Personally, I like big women... My secret is out... More to cuddle I say... 
When I was in care (cue sad violin) we had a house parent who was as nearly as cuddly as Hattie Jaques. Now *she* was a real woman!!! PS There's nothing wrong with skinny women either!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all, am exhausted and got a bit of backache, no idea why. Hoping that my snazzy resident evil style work pass will be in. If not its another day of waiting outside doors for someone to open them for me 

Not got a lie in til Sunday  I'm doing the novotel diabetes day on saturday for blog purposes. Well, that's if I can get any of the fliers photocopied for free


----------



## HelenP

brightontez said:


> When I was in care (cue sad violin) we had a house parent who was as nearly as cuddly as Hattie Jaques. Now *she* was a real woman!!!



Aww, my dad LURRRVED Hattie Jaques, he, like you, used to say she was a real woman, but I think it was her (onscreeen!) personality that won him over too, the lovely soft gentle way she had about her.

Wish you lots of happiness, Tez.

xx


----------



## shiv

Noone in here all day?!

I've got the hiccups and it's REALLY annoying! 

But - I went shopping with my dad this morning into town, he wanted to go to the market to buy fruit and veg...and he gace me ?30 to buy some new clothes as I can't afford to buy any at the moment  it was really kind of him and I've spent some of it on a new skirt, a turquoise tanktop, a black tanktop with a pretty floral lace bit at the top and a good old plain black tshirt.

Annnnnnnnnd I got my haircut. It's a bit different to my old hairstyle but not hugely so. I think I'll like it better when I've washed it and styled it myself!


----------



## cazscot

Afternoon all, been out at my nephew's sports day it was great seeing all the kids playing sports.  M isnt very sporty but the main thing is he took place and enjoyed himself 

Shiv - hope you got rid of your hiccups.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ARGH! I am so annoyed


----------



## cazscot

Whats up Sam, are you okay?

Barperson - I need a very large gin and tonic (slimline of course)  have pluming problem and can't flush toilet properly .  Plumber will be out between 8am and 6pm tomorrow so I will be stuck in the house all day waiting...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i shouldn't have come back from my "hiatus" and should have made it permanent. I don't feel like I'm getting anything postive out of this place any more. You know where I am if you want me.


----------



## Sugarbum

Hi Guys,

I coped with the confusion of clapham junction today with a blood sugar of 2.5mmols, it wasnt very nice in the heat but resolved well with 4 glucotabs. Phew!

I am a member of that group (as I am many things on the FB) but never read it. Im not sure why I joined, something didnt feel right about the name but I am going to leave it. I hadnt realised what it was like, thanks for the heads-up.

Tez- good luck in your new place. Im sure you will make it homely and comfortable very soon....and it will be even better when you get online.

Hope everyone has a good evening.

Oh, I nearly forgot. Tus the weather for a G and T barperson! x


----------



## am64

hi folks feeling really sad and crap i hate rows and thats all there seems to be in my home at the moment ....i dont know what to do i have been sleeping all day either that or crying ...maybe i'll have to do a tez and move but i have no money to even do that ...spent most of last night sitting in my car ...with nowhere to go ...no petrol and ?1.50 in my purse ...only went home cos i needed to take pain killers ...what to do what to do ..


----------



## Sugarbum

am64 said:


> hi folks feeling really sad and crap i hate rows and thats all there seems to be in my home at the moment ....i dont know what to do i have been sleeping all day either that or crying ...maybe i'll have to do a tez and move but i have no money to even do that ...spent most of last night sitting in my car ...with nowhere to go ...no petrol and ?1.50 in my purse ...only went home cos i needed to take pain killers ...what to do what to do ..



Oh no- this does not sound good. I hope things get better soon. Sounds pretty awful. Big hugs, Am xxxx


----------



## am64

thanks sugar........ what to do .....my head hurts so bad and my tooth is still so sore... i had a card for my bank account..overdrawn because of bills ...but my husband cut it up so I couldnt use it last night ...i have no where to go ...my kids are grown up and leaving aswell ...its all just such a mess


----------



## Sugarbum

am64 said:


> thanks sugar........ what to do .....my head hurts so bad and my tooth is still so sore... i had a card for my bank account..overdrawn because of bills ...but my husband cut it up so I couldnt use it last night ...i have no where to go ...my kids are grown up and leaving aswell ...its all just such a mess




Oh my lovely, I am SO sorry.

I wish there was an answer, what an awful situation to be in. Have you shared with your close friends how difficult things are at the moment? xx


----------



## am64

i dont really have any close friends ....been a mum to long to socialise and so im a bit of a loner...my hubby is my best friend...but i cant communicate with him at the moment its just impossible...still tomoorows another day


----------



## Sugarbum

am64 said:


> i dont really have any close friends ....been a mum to long to socialise and so im a bit of a loner...my hubby is my best friend...but i cant communicate with him at the moment its just impossible...still tomoorows another day



Oh babes.  As you say tomorrow is another day and start again afreshed. I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight.

Im on again tomorrow morning, it worries me you are so down. Pop in tomorrow if you can.

Sending you love and hugs Am xx


----------



## am64

thanks hugs back just taken my last pain killers for the night so hopefully they'll knock me out pretty soon ..thanks for being here for me x


----------



## Sugarbum

I wish I could do something. But I know you know that.

Wish you a good nights sleep at least. Lots of love xx


----------



## shiv

Sending you lots of love, Am.

I'm 2.8. I was 10.0 at 10pm and even said to Tom "I'm not correcting that because I need room to drop".

Now I'm down to 2.8?! Give me a break, please. Bring on the appointment with the consultant on the 1st!

edit you know whats even more annoying?! It's one of those lows where I'm sat here thinking 'must go and get juice. must go and get juice' and I'M NOT MOVING. ARGH. right i'm going to get juice now.

edited again, had juice and 1 digestive.

i was talking to our family friend (you know when theyre so close they basically are family), she is the head of primary dept at a local special school. she was telling me about a kid they have who is type 1 as well as downs syndrome. in her words, the father is a mental health nurse with more mental health issues than all of his patients combined and a total control freak, and the mother is just dim. so, the boy has PE once a week so our friend said to his DSN - who comes to visit the school every now and again apparently, so not sure if its just a school nurse whos been on a diabetes course? - 'okay, well we'll give him a snack before PE' - WHICH SHE KNEW BECAUSE OF LIVING NEXT DOOR TO ME GROWING UP!! - and the DSN said 'no, he has his other snacks, he doesn't need another one' - what the ????? so our friend has ignored him and he has a digestive biscuit before PE now. christ. scary.


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> thanks hugs back just taken my last pain killers for the night so hopefully they'll knock me out pretty soon ..thanks for being here for me x



Am, sorry to hear things are not great at the mo, hope you get a good nights sleep, and everything looks better in the morning


----------



## Freddie99

Currently sat in Brighton station waiting for a train. I'm popping up to Birmingham for a day to visit Shiv. Only another seventeen minutes to wait until my train to Victoria. Then I battle my way across the under ground. Oh the joys of travel. Lou, I had a 1.8 mmol/L yesterday as I was about to go into Brighton Pavilion. That was rather nasty. Have a good day folks.


----------



## LisaLQ

am64 said:


> i dont really have any close friends ....been a mum to long to socialise and so im a bit of a loner...my hubby is my best friend...but i cant communicate with him at the moment its just impossible...still tomoorows another day



Aww chuck, I know that feeling - I literally lost myself in the kids for years, and have only just emerged again now that the triplets are in school full time.  Years of being stuck in made me mildly agaraphobic, I lost all my confidence, and still can count my friends on one hand.

You have to make some you time - find something you like doing, anything that drags you back to the social world, even if you dont feel like it (I thought I didnt want friends or a social life when really it was self preservation - I figured no-one would want me!).

I'm still - like you say - a loner, but I have found one or two really special mates since sticking my neck out of my shell and saying "hello world, I'm here!".  And dont knock online friends either - you have many here, I'm certain xxx


----------



## cazscot

am64 said:


> hi folks feeling really sad and crap i hate rows and thats all there seems to be in my home at the moment ....i dont know what to do i have been sleeping all day either that or crying ...maybe i'll have to do a tez and move but i have no money to even do that ...spent most of last night sitting in my car ...with nowhere to go ...no petrol and ?1.50 in my purse ...only went home cos i needed to take pain killers ...what to do what to do ..




Don't know what to suggest am, but sending you (((hugs))).


----------



## cazscot

TomH said:


> Currently sat in Brighton station waiting for a train. I'm popping up to Birmingham for a day to visit Shiv. Only another seventeen minutes to wait until my train to Victoria. Then I battle my way across the under ground. Oh the joys of travel. Lou, I had a 1.8 mmol/L yesterday as I was about to go into Brighton Pavilion. That was rather nasty. Have a good day folks.



Hope you both have a good day


----------



## Corrine

Am - hope you are feeling better today -I always find it looks better in the morning? Dont know what else to suggest but like everyone else sending you love and hugs. I've spent many a night in my car covered with a sleeping bag feeling the same.....xx


----------



## cazscot

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> i shouldn't have come back from my "hiatus" and should have made it permanent. I don't feel like I'm getting anything postive out of this place any more. You know where I am if you want me.



Hi Sam, I never know what to say in these situations...  (((hugs)))


----------



## bex123

morning all........ im still stuck in the land of sleepyness and the coffee isnt working , bar person red bull plz


----------



## Tezzz

Thanks for the replies Helen and Lou.

Been flat hunting and got meself a cupboard under the stairs (think Harry Potter films) sized studio flat.... It's in an attic so its 'kin tiny... 

Just waiting for the credit checks to be done by the agent.

Bought a broadband dongle thingy to keep online as BT want to take three weeks to put a blower in....


----------



## cazscot

*passes bex a red bull*

I have had 3 mugs of tea and still cant wake up either.  Going for a walk to my aqua aerobics class then a walk back.  See you all later


----------



## am64

thanks for all your hugs and messages ...still feeling crap ...hubby wants to call a truce and talk ..but what about ??? i feel its all just hopeless ...and the antibios im on have now given me thrush ...back to the cupboard for me i think ......


----------



## Tezzz

I hope you feel better soon Amanda.


----------



## Corrine

brightontez said:


> Thanks for the replies Helen and Lou.
> 
> Been flat hunting and got meself a cupboard under the stairs (think Harry Potter films) sized studio flat.... It's in an attic so its 'kin tiny...
> 
> Just waiting for the credit checks to be done by the agent.
> 
> Bought a broadband dongle thingy to keep online as BT want to take three weeks to put a blower in....



Ooh good luck Tez.  Keep us posted and chin up. xx


----------



## Corrine

am64 said:


> thanks for all your hugs and messages ...still feeling crap ...hubby wants to call a truce and talk ..but what about ??? i feel its all just hopeless ...and the antibios im on have now given me thrush ...back to the cupboard for me i think ......



I know it may sound silly but do you feel its hopeless because it is, or do feel its hopeless because you feel like that anyway?  Sometimes you way you feel in general can compund the way you feel about something in particular if you get my drift? Do you think talking to someone may help? xx


----------



## am64

Corrine said:


> I know it may sound silly but do you feel its hopeless because it is, or do feel its hopeless because you feel like that anyway?  Sometimes you way you feel in general can compund the way you feel about something in particular if you get my drift? Do you think talking to someone may help? xx



im not sure to be honest corrine my head is so thick with numbness ...i just had a chat with my step son who is 23 and he feels that hubby/his dad can be a bit of a control freak ...what he says goes ...thanks for your thoughts tho


----------



## Corrine

am64 said:


> im not sure to be honest corrine my head is so thick with numbness ...i just had a chat with my step son who is 23 and he feels that hubby/his dad can be a bit of a control freak ...what he says goes ...thanks for your thoughts tho



Feel free to pm me if you like AM - I understand the whole control freak thing....the thing with most men is that in times of crisis they like to think they can 'fix you' and get frustrated when they can't - which is where all the angst and controlliness comes from.  xx


----------



## LisaLQ

_*sends hugs to am64*_ 

Wee test came back normal.  So why have I got the backache/sweats like my last kidney infection?  But it's good news, no god-awful antibiotics


----------



## rossi_mac

morning/afternoon/evening crew, heading to pub in a bit, but need to pick up some scram on the way! I hope it's a good game!!!

AM hope things sort themself out sson for you hun

Tez all is well and you get a place big enough for you and your vinyl

Have a good weekend all

Rossi


----------



## shiv

Evening all, I am HUNGRY. I had a kangeroo burger for lunch today! It was really really tasty.


----------



## AlisonM

Tez, it may only be a shoe box, but it's Your shoe box and it's a start. Them dongle things is dead useful, I have one I often use.

AM, I hope things have calmed down a bit now and you're feeling better.


----------



## am64

more rows ...they all think im psychotic  now ....my daughter hopes she doesnt grow up like me and my son thinks i have given him no support with his gcses...sorry folks but i have hit the non virtual cider .... northern or any other mods please delete this post if its upseting for others


----------



## Emmal31

Hi am I'm sorry things are bad at home at the minute, wish there was something to say to help but I'm giving you virtual (((hugs))) instead xxx


----------



## am64

thanks emma there is nothing anyone can do ...just gotta ride this storm xx well done hun on being the heroine you totally derseve it xxx


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> more rows ...they all think im psychotic  now ....my daughter hopes she doesnt grow up like me and my son thinks i have given him no support with his gcses...sorry folks but i have hit the non virtual cider .... northern or any other mods please delete this post if its upseting for others



Love, you're not being rude to anyone, or nasty and we all have our bad times so I'm sure everyone understands that you need to vent. We're upset all right but *for* you not *by* you.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Emmal31

thank you hun  I still don't know who nominated me xx


----------



## am64

i dont want people to be upset at all ...but i dont know where to go or to do or anything ...i havent eaten much for 3 days but my bs is high for me at 7.0 and i feel so so sad


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> thanks emma there is nothing anyone can do ...just gotta ride this storm xx well done hun on being the heroine you totally derseve it xxx



Big hugs, I wish there was something I could do to help, you have been so much support to me, I wish I could return it.  Please keep posting and don't worry about upsetting us.

Rx


----------



## Emmal31

Awh hun, I wish I could make you feel better your such a lovely person we all love you here xx


----------



## am64

thank you everyone i just wish i could stop crying ...im feeling a real failure and totally trapped i know im just beating myself up but i cant stop it


----------



## Emmal31

Your not a failure, crying helps to get it out of your system. Sorry I'm not being much help xx


----------



## am64

emma you are being ahelp by just being there this is the first time i have let it all spill onto the forum ...im usually the coper but ive had enough of that at the moment


----------



## Emmal31

You help so many of us so you should be able to spill and get support back xx


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> more rows ...they all think im psychotic  now ....my daughter hopes she doesnt grow up like me and my son thinks i have given him no support with his gcses...sorry folks but i have hit the non virtual cider .... northern or any other mods please delete this post if its upseting for others



Oi, young lady, you are a wonderful, funny, kind, and yes - somewhat scatty! person who we love dearly. However your kids feel, they are rather missing the point that they are such great, independent and talented people because of YOU!!!!!


----------



## Emmal31

Northerner said:


> Oi, young lady, you are a wonderful, funny, kind, and yes - somewhat scatty! person who we love dearly. However your kids feel, they are rather missing the point that they are such great, independent and talented people because of YOU!!!!!



Yeah what northerner said  xx


----------



## am64

thanks emma your words are a comfort to me at the moment thank you soooo much x i have escapes to my room and brought my laptop with me despite the comment.... oh yeah just go on your diabetic forum .... they dont understand my pain my pain as a mum my pain as a women my painand fears having t2 diabetes


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Oi, young lady, you are a wonderful, funny, kind, and yes - somewhat scatty! person who we love dearly. However your kids feel, they are rather missing the point that they are such great, independent and talented people because of YOU!!!!!



thanks northe ...im not so young tho ....still crying


----------



## Emmal31

I say just ignore them you come here to get support and to speak to friends if they don't like it well that's just tough  x


----------



## shiv

Sending you huge, huge, huge, huge hugs Am. So sorry you are feeling this way.


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> thanks northe ...im not so young tho ....still crying



It's a relative thing. You are much younger than me!  And you are young at heart too. Hey, and what's wrong with this forum? Cheeky young so and so's! 

Seriously, my dear, I hope that things look brighter in the morning, hope you will accept a BIG hug {{{{{{{{{{{{am64}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## am64

thanks folks you are great friends... when i come out of all of this i will probably feel so embarressed  but ho what to do what to do ...knowing me i will just sleep and sleep and sleep .....but my dreams are wild at the moment too very intense


----------



## Emmal31

You shouldn't feel embarassed by it, you needed to talk and we are here for you simples  Sleep always makes you feel better at the very least it makes you forget about what's happening in real life for a few hours. Anyway I'm off to bed now, I hope things look brighter in the morning for you  xxx


----------



## Sugarbum

Yeah I echo everything....

Just in from work so have read up. Im so sorry things are not improving but we cant say enough lovely things about you. You are part of the heart of this forum and I am glad you are getting the forum love form us all.

I know what you mean about being the 'coper', we all crack once in a while, life is tough and diabetes never gives us a break. Its so hard. Dont worry about just being yourself around us, we want to be here for you.

And just for the record Miss, this is a virtual world on here love, and we are all YOUNG! So go with it!

***

Shiv.....did you say kangaroo?!


----------



## am64

good night emma thank you so much for being there with me tonight ..you have certainly made a difference to me xxx sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Emmal31

Your welcome.I'm glad I could help hun night night xxx


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> Yeah I echo everything....
> 
> Just in from work so have read up. Im so sorry things are not improving but we cant say enough lovely things about you. You are part of the heart of this forum and I am glad you are getting the forum love form us all.
> 
> I know what you mean about being the 'coper', we all crack once in a while, life is tough and diabetes never gives us a break. Its so hard. Dont worry about just being yourself around us, we want to be here for you.
> 
> And just for the record Miss, this is a virtual world on here love, and we are all YOUNG! So go with it!
> 
> ***
> 
> Shiv.....did you say kangaroo?!



thanks sugar xxx hopefully i will stop crying soon xx you are all such stars ..i rarely crack in public but i have and its done ...this place is so good xxx


----------



## shiv

Sugarbum said:


> Shiv.....did you say kangaroo?!



Yeah! In Birmingham there's an international food festival and one of the stands is selling kangaroo, wild boar, crocodile, venison and something else burgers. Tom had a kangaroo AND a venison AND a german sausage thing! I'm curious now what the crocodile tastes like. 

Did you know before xmas day 09 I was veggie for 10 years?! Now I can cross kangaroo off my list, I might go back to my veggie ways, as twisted as that may seem!


----------



## am64

hey shiv did you have a good day with Tom ..not fair eh how much those blokes can eat ...distract me from my sorrows tell me what did it taste like ...i spoke on Fb with katie today all the way from darwin !! lots of croc burgers there im sure


----------



## rossi_mac

AM hmm not good with words, or much! But hope you will be good soon, I'm a bit tipsy and wish I could pour you a cider a give you a rug, I mean hug. You look after yourself girl  

Glad you had chat with Katie, did she sound good?

rossi


----------



## shiv

am64 said:


> hey shiv did you have a good day with Tom ..not fair eh how much those blokes can eat ...distract me from my sorrows tell me what did it taste like ...i spoke on Fb with katie today all the way from darwin !! lots of croc burgers there im sure



Yes lovely thanks, shame the weather wasn't better but I tried to play a good tour guide to Birmingham! The kangaroo was really, really tasty actually, it wasn't a strong flavour but it was lovely. Definitely recommend trying some if you can!

Honestly there was no way I could've eaten the same amount as Tom haha, I would have exploded!


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey Shiv hope you're good 

I ate something strange like a kangeroo burger in an old firestation that had been turned into a pub slash restaurant and a mate poured a bottle of rouge over the table!!

When is the Brum meet happening????


----------



## am64

hi rossi ..thanks mate ...the non virtual cider is kicking in thank god ....liking the idea of the virtual rug x
shiv thanks for the disraction in my time of crisis ..did it taste a bit boucey !!!


----------



## rachelha

I am intrigued by  top burger too, I was veggie for about 12 years but now eat just about anything, even rate steak.


----------



## Vicsetter

rachelha said:


> I am intrigued by  top burger too, I was veggie for about 12 years but now eat just about anything, even rate steak.



I hope that was a typo and you meant rare steak and not rat steak.


----------



## am64

rachel its well passed 9.30 ..what you doing up ?? bumpity kicking ..hope hes not a footballer .....


----------



## rachelha

Am in bed checking I'm on my mobile (been in bed since 7.30), hence the typos.  I actually meant roo burger.and rare steak.


----------



## am64

heheeeee thanks xxxx  to all on this forum im feeling better from the support you all give ...ha also like the medicinal cider kicking in ..


----------



## rachelha

Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better, hope you get a good nights sleep.  I am getting really vivid dreams at the mo.  In one of last nights my boss was really out of order about something.  I had to keep reminding myself it was not real as I felt cross with her all day.


----------



## am64

mad dreams eh ?? hope you have a lovely one tonight ...good night all THANK YOU for all yoour support ...i have stopped crying x


----------



## shiv

rossi_mac said:


> When is the Brum meet happening????



Thinking first week of September? I'll make a thread after the July meet!

I wish I had tried the crocodile meat too!


----------



## LisaLQ

shiv said:


> Evening all, I am HUNGRY. I had a kangeroo burger for lunch today! It was really really tasty.



My brother in law had kangaroo once, when asked what it tasted like, he said "a lot like wallaby" 

Hugs all round to those who need them (and those who dont, I'm feeling generous) xx


----------



## rachelha

Just been woken up by the cat vomiting on the bed - nice!!!


----------



## Andy HB

Probably wasn't nice for the cat either!

Andy


----------



## twinnie

morning all hope everyone okay 
am big hugs i hope you feel better this morning


----------



## bex123

morning all , waiting for andrew my son to get back from his first sleep over...not sure i liked not having him here last night lol bet he had a great time though


----------



## LisaLQ

You'll soon learn to love every spare minute you get LOL.

Or maybe that's just me.  No-one's mad enough to have triplets stay over though, not even their grandparents...


----------



## am64

hi folks feeling totally shattered ...but i am awake at the moment thanks to all who helped me last night ...love you all


----------



## Sugarbum

Hey all,

Im at work stuffing my face massively with lunch and Im about to raid the vending machine for some chocolate to get me through the afternoon- what a little pigglet 

Glad you awake Amanda- hope today is brighter for you.

I must get off my rear and get on with it. Shockingly busy- who would have thought it but it turns out there was a lot of crime last night! tut, tut, tut......and they all want to book in at sugarbums hotel 

Laters xx


----------



## Freddie99

Moving back to Eastbourne this afternoon. This should be interesting. Sad to hand over my keys to my room in halls, end of an era if I'm honest. Just waiting for my Mum to roll up in the car so I can load it up with all the crap I seem to have accumulated over a few months of university.


----------



## am64

just had food steak and fried new potatoes .. feeling less muzzy slept all afternoon ...thank you my friends you made me feel so less alone last night ..still not sure what will happen but im not crying x


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> just had food steak and fried new potatoes .. feeling less muzzy slept all afternoon ...thank you my friends you made me feel so less alone last night ..still not sure what will happen but im not crying x



I'm glad to hear you are feeling a little better Am.  Be strong, my dear, I hope you have a good evening.


----------



## am64

thank you northe you run a fantastic place here ....big hug to you all


----------



## Sugarbum

Anyone still awake?

I'm turning into my mother. Ive hard boiled some eggs and made my sandwiches for work tomorrow, washed my uniforms and packed my school bag for work with some spare change for dinner money/emergency chocolate just in case. I am 33 going on 12 I think.

GOD that is dull, thank goodness I only work one weekend on four 

I guess I had better go to bed soon.

Hope today had a little more sunshine in for you Amanda xx


----------



## Sugarbum

...hold that sunshine thought, Gail too. She hasnt posted this evening and I hope she is alright xx


----------



## LisaLQ

Just watched Chocolat for the first time with the kids.  Mental note: not the best film choice for a dieting diabetic.  Not just because of the chocolate, but there's something about Johnny Depp that makes me incredibly hungry


----------



## shiv

We just watched Cruel Intentions. Love it!


----------



## rachelha

Hi Am, glad you have had a better day, hope Gail is ok too.  I've had a very lazy day, apart from looking after a friends little girl for a wee while.  She was adorable, would definitelyhave made me broody if I was not already preggers.


----------



## Northerner

I've just watched the latest Star Trek movie - Zachary Quinto is the perfect young Spock! Completely failed to recognise Winona Ryder's character, highly unusual for me!


----------



## SacredHeart

Wasn't she Spock's mum?


----------



## Freddie99

Just done another blog post. It seems since going to university in September of last year I have gained a shocking thirteen kilos. Oh well, summer is here, I will be exercising more and it should come off. I want to be back to about seventy kilos. Let's see how it all pans out.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

TomH said:


> Just done another blog post. It seems since going to university in September of last year I have gained a shocking thirteen kilos. Oh well, summer is here, I will be exercising more and it should come off. I want to be back to about seventy kilos. Let's see how it all pans out.



soon as I can afford it I'm picking up a pair of trainers, and running clothes and going running. Got me a work out partner from work  Will help me get in training for next year 

Bath Half out of places. Not impressed :/


----------



## gail1

im here been round a friends called her said help so she came and picked me up and spent evening round hers Had a mcdolnalds milk shake yummy


----------



## rossi_mac

ooh a mcdonalds milk shake haven't had one of those for ages!! Hope your doing good Gail  PS was it a really thick one or really runnie or have they sorted them out??

Sam running clothes, save your pennies you can run or exercise in anything! Hope you get out there soon, exercise is defo good for all things, and helps cake eating too

Tom, don't worry about it it's just a number whatever you do don't reduce the beer intake!

Talking of films I watched Bunny & the Bull last night very good I recommend!!

Right back to work before heading to see my bro, peace out all

AM hope you're getting there hun

Rossi


----------



## gail1

rossi it was a nice thick one i enjoyed it sooooo mucccch


----------



## Sugarbum

OMG- havent had one of those in years and I want one now I have read what you have written!

Whats going on people? Im stuck at work and you are my only link with the outside world......

Im seeing my doc tomorrow and haveing an HbA1c done and here I am sat on my large bum eating a chocolate crisp.

Dont tell


----------



## Freddie99

And after half a bottle of wine he is amenable to chatting with the sisters. Oh the joys of a Sunday lunch at the grandparent's. Seems that I am the only of the six of us to drink more than one glass of wine.


----------



## LisaLQ

No drink for me today please, but I will take 20 B&H and a lighter.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

upset - texted, emailed and facebooked my dad saying happy fathers day but heard nothing back. I would ring but he's in portugal on holiday with mum and probably drunk and having a brill time - and its proper expensive to phone abroad and i am so poor.

Am well upset


----------



## Sugarbum

TomH said:


> And after half a bottle of wine he is amenable to chatting with the sisters. Oh the joys of a Sunday lunch at the grandparent's. Seems that I am the only of the six of us to drink more than one glass of wine.




I was thinking of you today- nice that you had a family meal. Hope it hasnt been too emotional. Probably would have been much better if the wine flowed a little easier though....god knows that takes a load off sunday lunch with my family 

Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## shiv

Evening Lou, I'm here! *waves*

Feeling really rough today - no energy at all. No appetite and I feel a bit sick. Bloods have been swinging all over the place so I hope I'm not coming down with something.


----------



## am64

im here shiv and sugar hello allllllllllll xxxx


----------



## sofaraway

Hello all, finally have internet back after about 3 week, hope everyone is well


----------



## Sugarbum

haha!! Im waving back Shiv and Am!!!!! 

Sorry you feeling a bit pants. Im a bit on the slack and lazy side myself....been at work all weekend, but its great I only have to work the morning tomorrow- yay!

Im meeting Nikki (sofaraway) and viki tomorrow eve too, thats something to look forward to. Oh, and docs beforehand.....dreading the hba1c - eek!


----------



## Sugarbum

sofaraway said:


> Hello all, finally have internet back after about 3 week, hope everyone is well



Streuth!!!! I just mentioned your name and you popped up!!!!!


----------



## Freddie99

Sugarbum said:


> I was thinking of you today- nice that you had a family meal. Hope it hasnt been too emotional. Probably would have been much better if the wine flowed a little easier though....god knows that takes a load off sunday lunch with my family
> 
> Where is everyone tonight?



Well, Sunday lunches without Dad are bloody awful if I'm honest. He should be here and cooking it rather than Mum, my sisters and I heading over to my Grandparent's house for the day. Sunday teas are always hard too as he was always there to chat, joke and generally make a fool of himself to amuse us. Silly sod he was.


----------



## am64

im feeling alot better but going to see gp tomorrow ...i need that little blue thrush pill in the HUGE packaging .....


----------



## am64

TomH said:


> Well, Sunday lunches without Dad are bloody awful if I'm honest. He should be here and cooking it rather than Mum, my sisters and I heading over to my Grandparent's house for the day. Sunday teas are always hard too as he was always there to chat, joke and generally make a fool of himself to amuse us. Silly sod he was.



hugs Tom xx


----------



## Sugarbum

TomH said:


> Well, Sunday lunches without Dad are bloody awful if I'm honest. He should be here and cooking it rather than Mum, my sisters and I heading over to my Grandparent's house for the day. Sunday teas are always hard too as he was always there to chat, joke and generally make a fool of himself to amuse us. Silly sod he was.



Ah, bless him. Great to have good memorys to share. The silly sods are always the most lovable ones x



am64 said:


> im feeling alot better but going to see gp tomorrow ...i need that little blue thrush pill in the HUGE packaging .....



Girlfriend- cant believe you still got it! Fluconazole is over the counter! Just make sure you take a really big oversized bag to put that oversized box with that small pill in!!!!


----------



## am64

Girlfriend- cant believe you still got it! Fluconazole is over the counter! Just make sure you take a really big oversized bag to put that oversized box with that small pill in!!!![/QUOTE]

i know but no point taking it till the anti bios were finished ....which Thank G they are ....also need some more megafartin and to chat about my distraught state last week ......


----------



## Sugarbum

Ahhhh.....thats right. Soz, forgot you were on antibiotics already. And you can never have enough metfartin xx


----------



## am64

hahhaaa yep that be true


----------



## Freddie99

Sugarbum said:


> Ah, bless him. Great to have good memorys to share. The silly sods are always the most lovable ones x



Not when the memories are rather tainted by the way that the silly sod left my family, well, what's left of it without a patriarch.


----------



## shiv

According to my mum's scales, I've lost half a stone since being back at home. I'm skeptical but she reckons they're accurate. I knew I'd lost a little bit but half a stone is just ridiculous. I am eating less - actually over the past week I've barely eaten at all, I've lost my appetite totally. Add that up with the fact I'm finding it hard to sleep/am tired all the time even if I do sleep, I think a trip to the doc is on the cards.


----------



## Sugarbum

TomH said:


> Not when the memories are rather tainted by the way that the silly sod left my family, well, what's left of it without a patriarch.



Oh dear. I dont know what to say...


----------



## HelenP

Sorry to hear you're feeling cr@p, Tom, and missing your dad.

Not usually a drinker, but OMG pass the bottle of Baileys plz!!

Have a face resembling the elephant man on one side, owing to a big infection (had to go to emergency dentist this morning), and it's v. painful.  Also have gum disease, apparently, how delightful.

Tripped down a step on the way to the ladies at the dentist, went right down with a clonk.  Was hardly embarrassing at all.

And this evening, I've.......sorry squeamish folk............sliced deeply into my finger with my big sharp knife in the washing up bowl.  OW OW OWWWWWWWWWW!!!  

Don't bother with a glass, I'll slurp the Baileys right from the botle, ta!! 

Dammit, just realised, no alcohol cos of antibiotics.   

xx


----------



## Sugarbum

Blimey, helen! What a day!


----------



## Freddie99

Sugarbum said:


> Oh dear. I dont know what to say...



Don't worry about it Lou, no one knows what to say and I can't expect anyone to know what to say either. I think I'll drop in on my old Housemaster after work tomorrow and chat with him. It'll be good to see him as he's been such a figure in my life. 


HelenP said:


> Sorry to hear you're feeling cr@p, Tom, and missing your dad.



Haven't been feeling that good for about all of two and a bit months. Each days is very much different but I feel the next few months whilst I am at home will be the hardest yet.


----------



## aymes

Sugarbum said:


> Im meeting Nikki (sofaraway) and viki tomorrow eve too, thats something to look forward to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, see you shouldn't have said that, I'm in London tomorrow night with very little to do, you're going to get a gatecrasher if you're not careful....
Click to expand...


----------



## Freddie99

aymes said:


> Ah, see you shouldn't have said that, I'm in London tomorrow night with very little to do, you're going to get a gatecrasher if you're not careful....



I strongly advocate gate crashing when fellow diabetics are involved!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

2.9

thats three hypos today. No idea why because my ratios are spot on. URGH!


----------



## cazscot

TomH said:


> Well, Sunday lunches without Dad are bloody awful if I'm honest. He should be here and cooking it rather than Mum, my sisters and I heading over to my Grandparent's house for the day. Sunday teas are always hard too as he was always there to chat, joke and generally make a fool of himself to amuse us. Silly sod he was.




(((Hugs))) Tom, thinking of you x


----------



## rachelha

TomH said:


> Haven't been feeling that good for about all of two and a bit months. Each days is very much different but I feel the next few months whilst I am at home will be the hardest yet.



I remember when I was at Uni term time was ok as my brother would not have been around anyway, and I could pretend nothing had happened(to a certain extent) - probably not the best way of dealing with things in the long run though.

Have you got lots of mates around at home?  Are you planning on working/travelling or anything over the summer?

big hugs


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i've just been had a go at for finishing the marmite even though I'm hypo


----------



## cazscot

HelenP said:


> Sorry to hear you're feeling cr@p, Tom, and missing your dad.
> 
> Not usually a drinker, but OMG pass the bottle of Baileys plz!!
> 
> Have a face resembling the elephant man on one side, owing to a big infection (had to go to emergency dentist this morning), and it's v. painful.  Also have gum disease, apparently, how delightful.
> 
> Tripped down a step on the way to the ladies at the dentist, went right down with a clonk.  Was hardly embarrassing at all.
> 
> And this evening, I've.......sorry squeamish folk............sliced deeply into my finger with my big sharp knife in the washing up bowl.  OW OW OWWWWWWWWWW!!!
> 
> Don't bother with a glass, I'll slurp the Baileys right from the botle, ta!!
> 
> Dammit, just realised, no alcohol cos of antibiotics.
> 
> xx



Bloomin heck, Helen what a time of it you are having (((hugs))) x


----------



## Freddie99

rachelha said:


> I remember when I was at Uni term time was ok as my brother would not have been around anyway, and I could pretend nothing had happened(to a certain extent) - probably not the best way of dealing with things in the long run though.
> 
> Have you got lots of mates around at home?  Are you planning on working/travelling or anything over the summer?
> 
> big hugs



Term time definitely was alot better as Brighton isn't Eastbourne and isn't affected as much by Dad's suicide as here is. I'm going to give my old housemaster a call tomorrow and drop in on him if I can do that in the evening. The mates are around but as I've only just got back from uni I don't know what everyone is doing. Should be interesting.


----------



## LisaLQ

I've got the opposite problem, I'm wishing my family would STOP drinking.  And when I say "my family", I mean his.  And when I say "his", I mean including him.

Had a really really crappy day.  I'm really struggling to see the point in being together.  And to top it all off, my breeding doe (I breed fancy rats) has a mammary tumour, so unless one of my younger girls gets to a better size (we had two serious viruses here last year which has affected all births since), my line's finished.  I've already started over twice, I cant face doing it again.


----------



## am64

group hugs for everyone tonight xxx


----------



## AlisonM

I hope things are looking better for everyone today. I wasn't in yesterday as I had 'stage fright'. How silly is that? I've only been doing the job for a fortnight already but now it's official I get nervous. I have the place to myself this morning though so I can have the heebie-jeebies in peace.

((((HUGS)))) all round.


----------



## shiv

I really can't be bothered to walk to the doctors and then up to the high street and then go and meet my friend for drinks. I should be bothered but I can't summon the energy.


----------



## SacredHeart

Ergh. Having a fairly decent day, D-wise. Even got up early and did my workout before heading to work. But having a horrid day for other health reasons, and it's really throwing me off


----------



## am64

hi folks well saw GP again gave me another course of Antibios, TWO little blue pills for the thrush ...one for now one for after the next course of anti bios ...more megafartin....and another pill to take when i get upset like last week ...he doesnt think im mad infact reckons that the tooth problems and infections can make me feel rough so not surprised i went a bit crazy !!!! he also said when i explianed how upset id been ..oh no they (the family) not ganging up on you again !!! hehee nice to know the doc on my side . 
I am feeling alot better but mainly cos i realised how im not so alone thanks to you lot xxx so cheers everyone drinks on me tonight xxx


----------



## gail1

sorry cant contribute much right now just wanted to send hugs to everyone who needs them


----------



## am64

hi gail you ok hunni ??? pm me if you want xxx huggies tooo


----------



## gail1

am64 no not 100% my heads messed up trying my hardest to keep sane
think it would help a lot if i got my insulin back sugar was 29.1 this morning i see my rock of a gp tomorrow hope hes made some progress with hossie woman about getting it back Im sure theres a link between my bs level and my mental health


----------



## AlisonM

G&T please garkon and make it a large one. I managed to survive my first official day among the waged without ballsing anything up, having a nervous breakdown or buggering up the computer. Yay!.


----------



## AlisonM

gail1 said:


> am64 no not 100% my heads messed up trying my hardest to keep sane
> think it would help a lot if i got my insulin back sugar was 29.1 this morning i see my rock of a gp tomorrow hope hes made some progress with hossie woman about getting it back Im sure theres a link between my bs level and my mental health



I'm sure you're right Gail and I really hope that woman can be made to see sense. Cutting off your insulin is definitely not the answer.


----------



## am64

gail1 said:


> am64 no not 100% my heads messed up trying my hardest to keep sane
> think it would help a lot if i got my insulin back sugar was 29.1 this morning i see my rock of a gp tomorrow hope hes made some progress with hossie woman about getting it back Im sure theres a link between my bs level and my mental health



good luck gail with your GP i think (IMO) there is a connection with bs and mental health cos if you high or low it has an effect on how you feel which doesnt help ...talk to them about maybe getting supervised with taking your insulin ...let us know how you get on xx


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> G&T please garkon and make it a large one. I managed to survive my first official day among the waged without ballsing anything up, having a nervous breakdown or buggering up the computer. Yay!.



large bottle of gin and large bottle of tonic (SLIMLINE) comming your way ally ..well done on your first day back 
 i am being encouraged by my local shaw trust charity shop to go for the assistant managers job But its 40hrs a week ummm gp thinks it will be too much ??? But they are the Shaw trust who help people with mental health problems get back into work so could be good people to work for ....just wish it wasnt full time ...thoughts please folks ...salary not good ?6.01 per hour but better than min wage UMMMMM


----------



## SacredHeart

That's more than I get paid, Am! Pretty good rate for entry level/non executive positions in charity work.


----------



## rachelha

gail1 said:


> am64 no not 100% my heads messed up trying my hardest to keep sane
> think it would help a lot if i got my insulin back sugar was 29.1 this morning i see my rock of a gp tomorrow hope hes made some progress with hossie woman about getting it back Im sure theres a link between my bs level and my mental health



For me there is definitely a link between my blood sugars and my mood.  Last time I was on the anit-Ds I saw a fantastic CPN who really helped me.  For a while she asked me to check my blood sugar whenever I was feeling particularly low or wanting to binge and they were very often in the high teens/twenties.  Not having your insulin and having such high readings can not be helping either your mental or physical health.

I really hope the good GP tomorrow helps out.  Is there anyone neighbour/friend, you could entrust your insulin too?  Sorry if that is patronising - I am sure you have already discussed that option.


Rachel


----------



## am64

thanks becky ...i am a bit out of touch these days ...as an archtectural designer I last earnt ?20 ph but cant see any of that work coming up  ..so i am well out of touch ...


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> large bottle of gin and large bottle of tonic (SLIMLINE) comming your way ally ..well done on your first day back
> i am being encouraged by my local shaw trust charity shop to go for the assistant managers job But its 40hrs a week ummm gp thinks it will be too much ??? But they are the Shaw trust who help people with mental health problems get back into work so could be good people to work for ....just wish it wasnt full time ...thoughts please folks ...salary not good ?6.01 per hour but better than min wage UMMMMM



Would they consider a job sharing scenario perhaps? If there was someone else suitable that is. 

Slimline tonic? BLECH!! No thanks.


----------



## SacredHeart

am64 said:


> thanks becky ...i am a bit out of touch these days ...as an archtectural designer I last earnt ?20 ph but cant see any of that work coming up  ..so i am well out of touch ...



Well, my job is in a SMALL charity, and I earn ?5.80 p/h


----------



## am64

thanks for your thoughts...i think what to do is go for it and IF i get it then talk about possible senarios x


----------



## am64

sorry about the slimline tonic ally this place is virtual so what the heck lets get the cocktails out ...dry martini ??

off to cook fish cakes so catch y'all later xx


----------



## gail1

they were being careful with my insulin only giving me enought for each week. but i messed it up by obtaining the amount i did by decept. Guess my chickens have come home to rooast they would not let a nurse come round dailty because of some i once did when i was mentally unstable just had a thought am going to ask gp if i could get my insulin jab daily at surgy mon-friday and at the walk in centre sat and sun only thing i can think of


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> they were being careful with my insulin only giving me enought for each week. but i messed it up by obtaining the amount i did by decept. Guess my chickens have come home to rooast they would not let a nurse come round dailty because of some i once did when i was mentally unstable just had a thought am going to ask gp if i could get my insulin jab daily at surgy mon-friday and at the walk in centre sat and sun only thing i can think of



That sounds like a good plan to me Gail! The high BG is bound to be making you feel worse than you otherwise would. I know when my levels were that high I felt absolutely wretched. Hope the doc goes with your plan and you can get some regular help.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I am FUMING! As I was leaving work this evening I had a missed call, rang back and it was the tesco delivery man having a go at me because he was outside my front door bell. HE WAS TOO EARLY! I had booked delivery for after 6pm, so what the hell was he doing there at 5?! But more so why am I fuming? Because I was supposed to go to boots and pick up my prescription and wasn't able too because I had to come hom to sort this mess out. I have about three test strips left...and will run out this evening. I'm not sure if I have any spares left for my onetouch, I'll have to check when I've cooled down.

FUMING!


----------



## am64

well thats tescos for you ...hope you enjoed the food ...


----------



## rachelha

well, it is my turn to make a trip to the vet hospital tomorrow. Jet has been sick even more than usual and we managed to get him an emergency appointment this afternoon.  We have to take him to the hospital first thing tomorrow.  He has a habit of eating plastic.  He ate part of an orange carrier bag about a week ago,and now is not keeping anything down.  Poor little mite. :-(


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I was gunna do some tae-bo this evening, but just done my sugars and am at 14.4. Cheers pizza, I hate you so much :/ Looks like taebo's gunna have to wait half hour or so


----------



## Tezzz

I cant sleep. Went to bed at 9pm. Somebody please hit me with a virtual hammer...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urgh, is it payday yet?

budget today, lady on the news is saying that cuts mean job losses. I think mine is safe  makes me kind of glad I'm not in archaeology at the moment,


----------



## shiv

rachelha said:


> well, it is my turn to make a trip to the vet hospital tomorrow. Jet has been sick even more than usual and we managed to get him an emergency appointment this afternoon.  We have to take him to the hospital first thing tomorrow.  He has a habit of eating plastic.  He ate part of an orange carrier bag about a week ago,and now is not keeping anything down.  Poor little mite. :-(



 hope he's okay. I didn't manage to find mine in time to take him to the vets yesterday so I called them to book him in for today instead, so I've got up half an hour earlier than I needed to to make sure I have time to find him!


----------



## rossi_mac

I fancy a drink, dam it!

Hope all well


----------



## LisaLQ

Good luck at the vet Rachel xx

Had a lovely day yesterday - had our Solstice BBQ, was lovely.

Was hoping for a quiet day today to catch up on some zeds, school have just rung to say that triplet no1 has had a nasty kick to the head and is sporting a rather spectacular lump, please can we go and see if we want to take him home...


----------



## rachelha

LisaLQ said:


> Good luck at the vet Rachel xx
> 
> Had a lovely day yesterday - had our Solstice BBQ, was lovely.
> 
> Was hoping for a quiet day today to catch up on some zeds, school have just rung to say that triplet no1 has had a nasty kick to the head and is sporting a rather spectacular lump, please can we go and see if we want to take him home...



Cat is at the vets to try and find out what is wrong, first he will have a blood test, then an xray, then if needed an ultra sound, and then possibly an operation to get out whatever it is the stupid mog has eated.  We have been given an estimate of ?200 to ?900 - gulp!!!!!!  Not good, but we do not have any choice about it.

The worry is we will do all this and then he will just go and eat something else stupid.  He is such an adorable little thing, but a bit needy and has weird eating habits - a bit like his owner.


----------



## shiv

rachelha said:


> Cat is at the vets to try and find out what is wrong, first he will have a blood test, then an xray, then if needed an ultra sound, and then possibly an operation to get out whatever it is the stupid mog has eated.  We have been given an estimate of ?200 to ?900 - gulp!!!!!!  Not good, but we do not have any choice about it.
> 
> The worry is we will do all this and then he will just go and eat something else stupid.  He is such an adorable little thing, but a bit needy and has weird eating habits - a bit like his owner.



Can you get him insured as soon he's out the vets? If it's not an ongoing medical problem as such you should be able to get him covered?

I think my sister is wishing she'd got Tigger covered, he's going to cost her nearly ?400 we think!


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> Can you get him insured as soon he's out the vets? If it's not an ongoing medical problem as such you should be able to get him covered?
> 
> I think my sister is wishing she'd got Tigger covered, he's going to cost her nearly ?400 we think!



They now think it is a kidney problem .  He has had a kidney problem before and been in for eating stupid things before so I dont think insurance would cover it.  They are doing more tests, keeping him in and putting him on a drip to flush out his kidneys.

Looking back there probably have been symptoms for a while but we put it down to other things, like him being upset my all the turmoil in the flat converting the spare room to a nursery.


----------



## cazscot

rachelha said:


> They now think it is a kidney problem .  He has had a kidney problem before and been in for eating stupid things before so I dont think insurance would cover it.  They are doing more tests, keeping him in and putting him on a drip to flush out his kidneys.
> 
> Looking back there probably have been symptoms for a while but we put it down to other things, like him being upset my all the turmoil in the flat converting the spare room to a nursery.



Sorry to here this Rachel, hope he is okay xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

today has been...

*THE SUCK

WORST DAY EVER

*


----------



## rachelha

Still at work, in a stinking hot office, and no sign of getting finnished soon.  

I hate it when other peoples incompetence means you have to stay late to meet a deadline they told you about last week, but had known about for 3 months.

Can I have a v large G&T with lots of lime please?


----------



## am64

hi folks well have been sitting in the evening sun lovely xxx hope all is ok with you all


----------



## shiv

Hi Am my mum has been doing the same - sat at the top of the garden with a glass of wine in her hand!!

It's been lovely here, in fact a bit too nice - couldn't sit in the garden for fear of sunburning.


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> Hi Am my mum has been doing the same - sat at the top of the garden with a glass of wine in her hand!!
> 
> It's been lovely here, in fact a bit too nice - couldn't sit in the garden for fear of sunburning.



being a bit of a red head from planet ginger i find the evening sun the lovelist now i have a pleasent warm glow ...or maybe its the whiskey and coke my hubby just brought me xx


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> being a bit of a red head from planet ginger i find the evening sun the lovelist now i have a pleasent warm glow ...or maybe its the whiskey and coke my hubby just brought me xx



I never tan, I just seem to add more freckles and I'm not even a redhead. I'm sat out in the garden though, thanks to my dongle with a virtual Pimms in hand. Actually, it's a diet ginger ale with ice and lemon.


----------



## Sugarbum

Evening all 

Hope everyone has enjoyed this fabulous weather day- I was lucky enough to be on a day off


----------



## shiv

It's been lovely here Lou...me and my sister went down to the park and on the swings for a bit!


----------



## Pigeon

Evening all, glad everyone's enjoying the weather.

Feeling a bit weepy tonight as my best friend from school's dad died at the weekend and I haven't managed to speak my friend yet and see how they're getting on - all communication has been by text. It was totally out of the blue, so must have been a horrible shock. I'll try ringing her again tomorrow.

So I'd like to propose a toast to Len.


----------



## Northerner

Pigeon said:


> Evening all, glad everyone's enjoying the weather.
> 
> Feeling a bit weepy tonight as my best friend from school's dad died at the weekend and I haven't managed to speak my friend yet and see how they're getting on - all communication has been by text. It was totally out of the blue, so must have been a horrible shock. I'll try ringing her again tomorrow.
> 
> So I'd like to propose a toast to Len.



Sorry to hear the news, Pigeon. Here's to Len!


----------



## Pigeon

Cheers Northerner! When I was in 6th form they always had big parties at my friend's house for Christmas, summer, birthdays, any excuse... and her dad always had a theory that if he only drank gin it didn't make him drunk. Obviously that didn't work at all, but now I'm raising a virtual G+T to him.


----------



## Northerner

LOL! I can just picture it - love the way Dads try and pull the wool over teenagers eyes! Hope your friend is OK, it must be very difficult for her.


----------



## Freddie99

Sugarbum said:


> Evening all
> 
> Hope everyone has enjoyed this fabulous weather day- I was lucky enough to be on a day off



Unpleasant day in Histology. The dermatologists and several GP's have invested in a urgent stamp. They have also found their scalpels on the same day that all the wartiest people in Sussex rolled in to have their warts removed. Too much work and not enough time. Skin ellipses by the tonne. I didn't get to watch consultant cut up of a massive fibroid tumour attatched to a uterus. The thing was the size of a football. On the other hand it did beat health and saftey training. A day on how to use a spill pack I mean it doesn't get any more boring really. 

On the good news I bumped into my DSN today. Going to lend him a hand with the football team he runs for diabetic boys on a Monday. Should be good and helpful to get me to shift my uni beer stomach of two stone.


----------



## HelenP

Didn't make it out into the sunshine at all today, but it really didn't matter, as I spent the day with the teeniest tiniest fairy princess in the world.  Ever.  Otherwise known as my new tiny baby granddaughter.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

casual day at work today. Looks like its going to be warm, but nooooo idea what to wear :/ No shorts allowed, and not allowed to show shoulders. How very boring  May go for my brown dress (but its made of wool ) and knee length boots. But wool plus boots = epic heat. URGH CANNOT WIN! This is why I need to go to primark with the last of my nanas money (but I'm paying it back as and when I get paid). I might go on friday.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Sam, I hope your day goes better than mine!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

right ankle very sore and stuff from my fall yesterday. Hope I haven't done anything to it, probably just bruised it but OUCH!


----------



## rachelha

TomH said:


> Unpleasant day in Histology. The dermatologists and several GP's have invested in a urgent stamp. They have also found their scalpels on the same day that all the wartiest people in Sussex rolled in to have their warts removed. Too much work and not enough time. Skin ellipses by the tonne. I didn't get to watch consultant cut up of a massive fibroid tumour attatched to a uterus. The thing was the size of a football. On the other hand it did beat health and saftey training. A day on how to use a spill pack I mean it doesn't get any more boring really.
> 
> On the good news I bumped into my DSN today. Going to lend him a hand with the football team he runs for diabetic boys on a Monday. Should be good and helpful to get me to shift my uni beer stomach of two stone.



I can beat that, I had an ovarian cyst the size of a rugby ball.  The midwives and obstetric consultants keep saying how impessive my scar is!


----------



## am64

TomH said:


> Unpleasant day in Histology. The dermatologists and several GP's have invested in a urgent stamp. They have also found their scalpels on the same day that all the wartiest people in Sussex rolled in to have their warts removed. Too much work and not enough time. Skin ellipses by the tonne. I didn't get to watch consultant cut up of a massive fibroid tumour attatched to a uterus. The thing was the size of a football. On the other hand it did beat health and saftey training. A day on how to use a spill pack I mean it doesn't get any more boring really.
> 
> On the good news I bumped into my DSN today. Going to lend him a hand with the football team he runs for diabetic boys on a Monday. Should be good and helpful to get me to shift my uni beer stomach of two stone.



did you actually *choose* to do this course Tom ??? yukkity yuk


----------



## am64

HelenP said:


> Didn't make it out into the sunshine at all today, but it really didn't matter, as I spent the day with the teeniest tiniest fairy princess in the world.  Ever.  Otherwise known as my new tiny baby granddaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx



helens fallen in love again !!


----------



## am64

Pigeon said:


> Cheers Northerner! When I was in 6th form they always had big parties at my friend's house for Christmas, summer, birthdays, any excuse... and her dad always had a theory that if he only drank gin it didn't make him drunk. Obviously that didn't work at all, but now I'm raising a virtual G+T to him.



sorry to hear that pigeon ...heres to Len x


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> casual day at work today. Looks like its going to be warm, but nooooo idea what to wear :/ No shorts allowed, and not allowed to show shoulders. How very boring  May go for my brown dress (but its made of wool ) and knee length boots. But wool plus boots = epic heat. URGH CANNOT WIN! This is why I need to go to primark with the last of my nanas money (but I'm paying it back as and when I get paid). I might go on friday.



hope you day is better sam xxx...primark ....havent been for years (no Money) but daughter lives in there x


----------



## shiv

I'm not holding my breath yet but I think I may have cracked my overnight lantus. Went to bed on 8.4 and woke up on 7.2. I'll basal test this evening and until the early hours...wait, I might have to do that tomorrow night as tomorrow morning I'm taking le chat to the vet to have his teeth taken out then I've got an interview at 12.


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> I'm not holding my breath yet but I think I may have cracked my overnight lantus. Went to bed on 8.4 and woke up on 7.2. I'll basal test this evening and until the early hours...wait, I might have to do that tomorrow night as tomorrow morning I'm taking le chat to the vet to have his teeth taken out then I've got an interview at 12.



good figure shiv xxxx poor ole moggy hope all the vets work will help x good luck with interview as well x


----------



## rachelha

I spoke to the vet nurse, my mog is going to be kept on the trip for another day and night, hopefully I should be able to go and get him tomorrow.  He ate a bit of proper chicken they cooked up for him, but nothing else.

My fitness levels are plummeting at the moment, with all the hospital/vet appointments, & a sore ankle I have hardly walked to work in the last week and a half.  :-(  I will try and find the time for a walk round the gardens at lunch time.


----------



## am64

oooo i hope you can get him home soon x


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all. 

Workout was HARD this morning...


----------



## cazscot

Morning all, finally got to sleep about 4am this morning only to be woken at 8am by the bin men...  Been feeling really rough the last few days cant put my fingers on it...  Bloods normal (5.5 fasting, 6.* 2 hours after food), hopefully just this heat...  My face feels all puffy and so are my ankles and now have a blinding headache...  Have been drinking 3 to 4 litres of water a day to see if that helps...  Gonna lie on the couch for a while to see if that helps headache...


----------



## cazscot

Pigeon said:


> Evening all, glad everyone's enjoying the weather.
> 
> Feeling a bit weepy tonight as my best friend from school's dad died at the weekend and I haven't managed to speak my friend yet and see how they're getting on - all communication has been by text. It was totally out of the blue, so must have been a horrible shock. I'll try ringing her again tomorrow.
> 
> So I'd like to propose a toast to Len.



Sorry to here that Pigeon, must have been such a shock xx


----------



## cazscot

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> right ankle very sore and stuff from my fall yesterday. Hope I haven't done anything to it, probably just bruised it but OUCH!



Hope your ankle is okay xx


----------



## twinnie

hi all sorry for not posting for so long having a very bad time at the moment is steff not back yet?


----------



## rachelha

twinnie said:


> hi all sorry for not posting for so long having a very bad time at the moment is steff not back yet?



Twinnie - sorry to hear you are having a really rough time.  Hope things get better soon.

Big Hugs  Rx


----------



## twinnie

rachelha said:


> Twinnie - sorry to hear you are having a really rough time.  Hope things get better soon.
> 
> Big Hugs  Rx



thanks rachel things are out of my control at the moment and i feel so helpless i hate feeling like that


----------



## am64

caz i hope you not comming down with anything and its just the heat x
Twinnie sorry to hear you not been good ...still no sign of steff  pm me hun if you want to chat xx


----------



## shiv

Ready to throttle something.

Long story short, my dad has said he has savings we could use to pay for an insulin pump and roughly a year's worth of supplies.

Amazing.

Rang PCT to see what would happen after a year - they told me quite bluntly they do no 'co fund', so even if I'm putting up the first what...?5k worth of costs, they won't consider me unless the consultant agrees.

And then I've been told that in a year or so's time I would have a stronger case for a pump - as in me and my DSN are going to build it up - so it sort of feels like, well, should I just do it anyway? Or does paying for it privately then mean I wouldn't ever be considered by the PCT?

I wish I could swear on here!!! Roll on the next 20,000 injections...


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> Ready to throttle something.
> 
> Long story short, my dad has said he has savings we could use to pay for an insulin pump and roughly a year's worth of supplies.
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> Rang PCT to see what would happen after a year - they told me quite bluntly they do no 'co fund', so even if I'm putting up the first what...?5k worth of costs, they won't consider me unless the consultant agrees.
> 
> And then I've been told that in a year or so's time I would have a stronger case for a pump - as in me and my DSN are going to build it up - so it sort of feels like, well, should I just do it anyway? Or does paying for it privately then mean I wouldn't ever be considered by the PCT?
> 
> I wish I could swear on here!!! Roll on the next 20,000 injections...



Shiv you have my sympathy.  I asked about self funding, when I had been approved but found out how long the waiting list was, and was getting v v broody.  
I was told that it would not help as I would still have to be on the waiting list for the training (as it would not be fair on other people for me to jump ahead), and they would not discuss me getting the training else where.
They said as I had been approved if I did self fund (not that they made it possible) the PCT would take over the costs of the consumables when I made it to the top of the list.

Why do they make it so difficult when we are trying to pay ourselves.

I am still waiting for the stupid thing 15 months later.

gggrrrrrr


----------



## shiv

rachelha said:


> Shiv you have my sympathy.  I asked about self funding, when I had been approved but found out how long the waiting list was, and was getting v v broody.
> I was told that it would not help as I would still have to be on the waiting list for the training (as it would not be fair on other people for me to jump ahead), and they would not discuss me getting the training else where.
> They said as I had been approved if I did self fund (not that they made it possible) the PCT would take over the costs of the consumables when I made it to the top of the list.
> 
> Why do they make it so difficult when we are trying to pay ourselves.
> 
> I am still waiting for the stupid thing 15 months later.
> 
> gggrrrrrr



Good point about the training. I don't know how that works down here, but I think I would feel a lot better if they said to me 'okay pay for the pump and 1 year, but you've got to wait 6 months for the training' - that I would over the moon with as at least I would have a date etc.

I've just spoken to my DSN who has said she wants to try other avenues before we look at self funding, as she pointed out as the PCT said after a year they could tell me to stick it and then I'd be up a certain creek without money to fund the pump and back on MDIs. 

I'm just logging my results like hell, making notes when I'm not getting hypo symptoms, etc. The overnight lantus I may have cracked, but I've thought that before and then I'm still hypoing, so who knows.

I'm just having to really focus on the NICE guideline about disabling hypos and adverse quality of life etc.


----------



## shiv

rachelha said:


> Shiv you have my sympathy.  I asked about self funding, when I had been approved but found out how long the waiting list was, and was getting v v broody.
> I was told that it would not help as I would still have to be on the waiting list for the training (as it would not be fair on other people for me to jump ahead), and they would not discuss me getting the training else where.
> They said as I had been approved if I did self fund (not that they made it possible) the PCT would take over the costs of the consumables when I made it to the top of the list.
> 
> Why do they make it so difficult when we are trying to pay ourselves.
> 
> I am still waiting for the stupid thing 15 months later.
> 
> gggrrrrrr



Just had some more thoughts/questions Rachel. 

With the training - do they bring in a rep, eg a Medtronic rep, or do they do it themselves? As for them saying they won't have you do it anywhere else- how ridiculous. If the training is the only thing stopping you actually physically getting a pump, I feel like there should be some way for you to get around it. Does INPUT cover Scotland?


----------



## am64

How frustrating shiv can it get ?????


----------



## twinnie

YES i got my house 3 bedroom semi detached with front and back garden move in the next 4 weeks yippee finally something has gone right 

thanks am


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> Just had some more thoughts/questions Rachel.
> 
> With the training - do they bring in a rep, eg a Medtronic rep, or do they do it themselves? As for them saying they won't have you do it anywhere else- how ridiculous. If the training is the only thing stopping you actually physically getting a pump, I feel like there should be some way for you to get around it. Does INPUT cover Scotland?



In Edinburgh they do the training themselves.  They have one DSN who can do the trainging, who also deals with the pre-pregnancy and antenatal diabetic care.  No wonder she does not have enough time.  INPUT does not cover Scotland but there is another group which does, I can't remember the name of them now.

I think I am now too far along with the pregnancy to be changing, my ratios are changing on a weekly basis so changing over would be v difficult.  I also have run out of energy for the fight with them.  

I think I should now be getting it in November, if my psyc. lets me.  He is concerned with my "obsessional" testing and things I need to get that under control first before switching over.  According to him one record keeping per week is better than daily.  He has agreed not to try to get me to test lest while I am pregnant but thinks I need to cut down before getting the pump or I will be a "car crash waiting to happen".  I do have anxiety problems, but not knowing what my levels are does not help

Sorry turned into a long ranty post.


----------



## rachelha

twinnie said:


> YES i got my house 3 bedroom semi detached with front and back garden move in the next 4 weeks yippee finally something has gone right
> 
> thanks am



Brilliant - is it close to where you are at the moment?


----------



## shiv

rachelha said:


> In Edinburgh they do the training themselves.  They have one DSN who can do the trainging, who also deals with the pre-pregnancy and antenatal diabetic care.  No wonder she does not have enough time.  INPUT does not cover Scotland but there is another group which does, I can't remember the name of them now.
> 
> I think I am now too far along with the pregnancy to be changing, my ratios are changing on a weekly basis so changing over would be v difficult.  I also have run out of energy for the fight with them.
> 
> I think I should now be getting it in November, if my psyc. lets me.  He is concerned with my "obsessional" testing and things I need to get that under control first before switching over.  According to him one record keeping per week is better than daily.  He has agreed not to try to get me to test lest while I am pregnant but thinks I need to cut down before getting the pump or I will be a "car crash waiting to happen".  I do have anxiety problems, but not knowing what my levels are does not help
> 
> Sorry turned into a long ranty post.



A car crash waiting to happen?! I know pumpers who test over 15 times a day due to fluctuating levels...wonder what he'd say to that.

My team also think I test a tad too often - my DSN has basically told me only to test when I will actually do something with the result. I'm pretty much ignoring that advice to be honest, but I see where she is coming from, sort of. I completely agree with you about being more anxious when you don't test - I'm exactly the same. Since seeing the DSN a couple of weeks ago I had a little period of rebelling and testing maybe 4 times a day just to prove a point...since last weekend I'm back up to my usual amount, 7 - 10 times.

I just wondered if you could speak privately to the pump company to see if you could organise the training yourself with one of their reps. Just thinking outloud.


----------



## twinnie

rachelha said:


> Brilliant - is it close to where you are at the moment?



yeah not too far its really close to my mum and my sister i at the moment stay in flats with only 2 bedrooms so my daughter and son have to share so exicited


----------



## rachelha

twinnie said:


> yeah not too far its really close to my mum and my sister i at the moment stay in flats with only 2 bedrooms so my daughter and son have to share so exicited



And you will have a garden - I long for a garden, we are in a second floor flat at the moment.  No more bumping a buggy up and down flights of stairs for you


----------



## shiv

Cat's blood tests came back - he has a white blood cell count of 0.6, they don't like it below 5.5 - they think he has leaukemia (sp?) 

Now to tell my sister...I'm in tears so I dread to think how she's going to be...he is her baby


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> Cat's blood tests came back - he has a white blood cell count of 0.6, they don't like it below 5.5 - they think he has leaukemia (sp?)
> 
> Now to tell my sister...I'm in tears so I dread to think how she's going to be...he is her baby



Oh no, that is awful.  Poor you, your sister and mog.  Has he appeared to be really ill?

Big hugs.


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> YES i got my house 3 bedroom semi detached with front and back garden move in the next 4 weeks yippee finally something has gone right
> 
> thanks am



*FANTASIC NEWS *


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> Cat's blood tests came back - he has a white blood cell count of 0.6, they don't like it below 5.5 - they think he has leaukemia (sp?)
> 
> Now to tell my sister...I'm in tears so I dread to think how she's going to be...he is her baby



oh shiv i am so sorry to hear that very sad  huggys aswell xxxx


----------



## shiv

rachelha said:


> Oh no, that is awful.  Poor you, your sister and mog.  Has he appeared to be really ill?
> 
> Big hugs.



When I moved back I thought how...old man-ish he is. He's a bag of bones - he only weighs 3kg. They are not 100% certain but the vet said it's urgent he gets treatment asap. My sister now needs to decide whether to send him for xrays etc to confirm it, or to just put him on steroids straight away, but that could hold him back if it turns out to be cancer and she wants to treat it. 

I'm going to pop up to the vets in a bit to pick up some antibiotics for him to help with his teeth. Then tomorrow we'll call and let them know what she wants to happen and they can refer him to have an xray and an ultrasound.


----------



## shiv

Awww s*t. She rang me and asked me to tell her over the phone, so I did, and then she cried down the phone  just got to wait for her to get home now


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> When I moved back I thought how...old man-ish he is. He's a bag of bones - he only weighs 3kg. They are not 100% certain but the vet said it's urgent he gets treatment asap. My sister now needs to decide whether to send him for xrays etc to confirm it, or to just put him on steroids straight away, but that could hold him back if it turns out to be cancer and she wants to treat it.
> 
> I'm going to pop up to the vets in a bit to pick up some antibiotics for him to help with his teeth. Then tomorrow we'll call and let them know what she wants to happen and they can refer him to have an xray and an ultrasound.



Poor cat, it is horrible when they are not well. Is he insured at all?

They are keeping my little mog in for another night on the drip.  It is so weird at home without him, his brother seems to be missing him too.  The vet was meant to be phoning me back to discuss the test results but never has :-(


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> Awww s*t. She rang me and asked me to tell her over the phone, so I did, and then she cried down the phone  just got to wait for her to get home now



Big hugs xx


----------



## shiv

rachelha said:


> Poor cat, it is horrible when they are not well. Is he insured at all?
> 
> They are keeping my little mog in for another night on the drip.  It is so weird at home without him, his brother seems to be missing him too.  The vet was meant to be phoning me back to discuss the test results but never has :-(



He's not insured, no. At the moment I think the plan is either to investigate to find out if it is cancer, or to put him on the steroids to basically help him with the white blood count as apparently with that low a blood count, one small infection could end up being very nasty 

Awww hope your moggy is okay. I'd ring the vet if I were you!!


----------



## Sugarbum

Hey all,

have just logged on and read everything, sorry about your cat shiv and all the pumping dramas, good news twimmie on the house.

Im abit knackered. Rush home like a maniac storming up the hill to catch the end of the game and struck a 2.5mmols, so just chilling my way back!

What a lovely sunny day


----------



## cazscot

twinnie said:


> hi all sorry for not posting for so long having a very bad time at the moment is steff not back yet?



Twinnie sorry you are having a bad time (((hugs)))



shiv said:


> Awww s*t. She rang me and asked me to tell her over the phone, so I did, and then she cried down the phone  just got to wait for her to get home now




(((hugs))) shiv


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

matts cooking dinner cuz im recovering from a nasty 1.8 that made my muscles spasm and me act like a loser.

Pay day friday

Spoke to dietician and everything is fab - she has no problem in me starting to pump next month, and we had a chat about my recent hypo/hyper dramas too. She's pleased I've cracked my ratios and said she thinks i'm really on the ball 

rough day at work, poor colleagues have discovered how nasty I can get when BGs are through the roof - I got really rather miserable earlier on, threw my meter back in my bag swearing like a hooligan and generally making a miserable arse out of myself. Apologies have been made however.

I'm going to primark tomorrow and treating myself

done my ankle is seriously badly. Hurts like bejeezus - burning and aching. If it gets worse I'm going to the doctors. Its really sore and I'm not sure what to do


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

the next person to go diabetes police on me, i swear to god, I will do soemthing exceptionally stupid.


----------



## am64

sam i think people arent having a dig at you just offering advice to try and help your situation at the moment ......however you know YOU and so please dont get upset ...you've had some positive news re speaking with dietician ...pump is on its way ...and i dont think the heat is helping anyone at the mo ...can i send you a huge bottle of virtual something ..hang in there gal xxxxx
ps im ducking just in case you throw the bottle right back !


----------



## am64

early night hugs to all ....x


----------



## Pigeon

Thanks to everyone who offered support last night, it's appreciated.

Just spoke to my bereaved friend, who is coping very well with the practical side of things. I rang some mutual friends to let them know as well,  so I was able to help out a little bit. Horrible.

Sorry to hear about the cats, Shiv and Rachel.


----------



## Sugarbum

Must still be a bit of a shock Pigeon.

Im sure what you have done by helping to inform people has been a great support to others.

Hope things get better x


----------



## Sugarbum

am64 said:


> early night hugs to all ....x



Night night xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Two years ago today, my cousin Joe Whittaker was killed in Afghanistan  I hate how quickly its come around


----------



## Freddie99

Sam, sorry to hear that that anniversary has come around.

I've just found a rather good book on diabetes in the hospital library. It's a set of frequently asked questions which is written by two rather clued up doctors. I'll put it on the reccomended reading when I get home as I can't remember the name or author!

No rest for the wicked as I am meant to be back in labs in a little while to have some old work gone over by my then training officer. It's hot as hell down here and the damn air conditioning isn't making a difference. Still, I have to wea a lab coat. Think I could get away with being in the buff under it? 

Tom


----------



## shiv

I dare you Tom!

Just had a call to say I've got the job at the Spar in town. Only 16 hours a week but potential to cover holiday, sickness etc. Minimum wage but anything'll do right now! Also leaves me the option of getting another part time job during the week as I think this will be mainly weekends. Yay money! (not much but more than I'm getting on JSA!) - plus I don't think I'll be earning enough to be taxed?!


----------



## shiv

Ah, my sister just called...even if we treat the cat (which apparently is incredibly expensive) he would probably only live another 8 or 9 months  not sure what my sister wants to do just yet. Poor little guy. Going to pick him up this evening.


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> Ah, my sister just called...even if we treat the cat (which apparently is incredibly expensive) he would probably only live another 8 or 9 months  not sure what my sister wants to do just yet. Poor little guy. Going to pick him up this evening.



Really sorry to hear that, v v tough decision to make.  I am on the way to collect my little Jet mog.


----------



## shiv

Hope Jet's okay Rachel. I'm off in 45 mins to get our moggy.


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> Hope Jet's okay Rachel. I'm off in 45 mins to get our moggy.



We have Jet back. 

We still dont quite know what will happen long term, he has chronic renal failure, but we are still waiting for some results to know how bad it is.  He has 2 types of tablets to take at the mo, and will need special food from now on.  The bill was horrendous.  

Our other cat has reacted really strangely to him coming home.  He is just sitting, hissing and making the odd rumbling growly noise - weird.


----------



## shiv

Tigger definitely has either cancer or this immune mediated condition. My sister had the choice of finding out via a test, but when she learnt of the options if it is cancer - basically chemotherapy that'll make him miserable until it kills him - she's decided not to have the test done, assume it's the immune condition, which will mean he'll only live another 2 to 3 months but he'll basically be as he is now (which is basically happy!). He'll be on steroids to suppress the attack on his white blood cells.

The vet said that one way or another this is going to kill him, so it's sort of how we wanted to play it. So we've gone for the gentler but quicker thing. Apparently he'll be stable on the steroids and then one day he'll be very sick, and that'll be it.

Never seen my sister so down before. I'm taking her to the park every night to go on the swings (yes, we're 22 and 19!) - it cheers her up.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

TomH said:


> Sam, sorry to hear that that anniversary has come around.



Thanks hun, saw on fb that my cousin and her mum are doing a big walk and camp out for him, going around to all his favourite spots. And then they've organised for a parachute jump (as he was in the PARAS ) as a way of spreading his ashes. A sad day, but just thinking how I promised him I'd drink him under the table one day! That day will come, and he knows it


----------



## am64

sorry to hear about the moggys xxx 
shiv i know this wont help but when my cat died a few moons ago she was old and had an abscess on her tooth, my vet said that  they tend to give up and in order to keep her alive i would have had to feed her every two hours day/night with a pipette and egg/milk mixture ...sorry ....hugs xx


----------



## am64

hey sam ..a few years ago we had one of the WW2 paras living in the unit next door ..he was atrue gent and total star (had been at Arnham). at his funeral the remaining paras from his regiement came and brought the standard and played the last post for him ...it was wonderful ... i felt honoured to meet them (all six left) and very humble ....i understand how proud you must be of him on this difficult day x Hugs x


----------



## Freddie99

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Thanks hun, saw on fb that my cousin and her mum are doing a big walk and camp out for him, going around to all his favourite spots. And then they've organised for a parachute jump (as he was in the PARAS ) as a way of spreading his ashes. A sad day, but just thinking how I promised him I'd drink him under the table one day! That day will come, and he knows it



Ah that's lovely to see that they are doing that. Now that is a novel way to scatter ashes. My family and I have yet to do that. As for drinking a squaddy under the table, never attempt it. They have far more practise than all of us in the civilian world!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

TomH said:


> Ah that's lovely to see that they are doing that. Now that is a novel way to scatter ashes. My family and I have yet to do that. As for drinking a squaddy under the table, never attempt it. They have far more practise than all of us in the civilian world!



but a squaddie vs an archaeologist? Think I know who'll come out on top


----------



## gail1

sugar free jelly made a rasberry one up this morning have just scoffed the lot for tea


----------



## Sugarbum

gail1 said:


> sugar free jelly made a rasberry one up this morning have just scoffed the lot for tea




sounds good- Ive just made a chocolate angels delight  YUM


----------



## shiv

Sugarbum said:


> sounds good- Ive just made a chocolate angels delight  YUM



I had butterscotch earlier...a whole packet to myself  soooo tasty!


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh I like that one too shiv, but choc is my fave. I ate the whole packet myself too!

Out of interest, what did you bolus for it?


----------



## HelenP

Butterscotch is my all time favourite Angel Delight too!

xx


----------



## am64

me tooo but no more cos T2   hi folks all ok ????


----------



## Pigeon

You can get "No added sugar" Angel delight (or similar own brands) Am, is that any good to you? I used to eat it when I was on 2 injections a day and couldn't be very flexible with what I ate. There are fewer carbs in the no sugar one, so I could have it when I fancied a treat.


----------



## am64

going to check this out ...i didnt have a sweet tooth at all but now i sometimes crave a bit sweetie yummy sugar free angel delight butterscotch would be lovely ...but i have to check out the milk


----------



## am64

okay my lovelies im off for a good sleep ...hope all is well catch ya soon xxx


----------



## LisaLQ

OMG I love butterscotch angel delight.  It makes the fabbiest lollies too (you just need to make it up as normal, and wang it in a lolly mould).

Dieting now though.  Bah humbug.  Although it didnt stop me having a WHOPPING piece of chocolate cake the night before last.  Home made by my sister, it was like lead, and gigantic.  Still could have eaten the whole thing, it had morello cherry jam in the middle *dribbles*


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

FUMING!

I haven't been paid. No money has gone into my account. This is not on. I am so angry right now, and the agency are getting a visit at lunch time. I've just emailed. But COME ON! I have ?70 left to my name right now, so angry!


----------



## rachelha

LisaLQ said:


> OMG I love butterscotch angel delight.  It makes the fabbiest lollies too (you just need to make it up as normal, and wang it in a lolly mould).
> 
> Dieting now though.  Bah humbug.  Although it didnt stop me having a WHOPPING piece of chocolate cake the night before last.  Home made by my sister, it was like lead, and gigantic.  Still could have eaten the whole thing, it had morello cherry jam in the middle *dribbles*



Sugar free angel delight made with skimmed milk, hardly any calories,  not as good as the full fat stuff but still yummy


----------



## cazscot

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Thanks hun, saw on fb that my cousin and her mum are doing a big walk and camp out for him, going around to all his favourite spots. And then they've organised for a parachute jump (as he was in the PARAS ) as a way of spreading his ashes. A sad day, but just thinking how I promised him I'd drink him under the table one day! That day will come, and he knows it



Sorry to hear about your anniversary ((hugs)).  What an onrginal way of spreading his ashes xxx


----------



## cazscot

HelenP said:


> Butterscotch is my all time favourite Angel Delight too!
> 
> xx



And mine!  I love them all but butterscotch yum yum - I want one now


----------



## cazscot

Shiv, Rachel - sorry about the cats, I never now what to say in these situations...   (((hugs))) to you all x


----------



## am64

woop woop woop daughter got a DISTICTION for her ART !!!!!!!


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> woop woop woop daughter got a DISTICTION for her ART !!!!!!!



Brilliant


----------



## Emmal31

am64 said:


> woop woop woop daughter got a DISTICTION for her ART !!!!!!!



What a clever daughter you have  well done her you must be so proud of her xxx


----------



## am64

where is everyone ???? hot hot hot ..................


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

IT HAS BEEN A TERRIBLE DAY! First of all I wasn't paied - turned out that the idiot agency has got my account number wrong so someone else got my money today. They're doing me an emergency payment of 65% thats going through on monday and i'm getting the rest on friday. I am utterly livid, whoever put my account info in wrong needs to lose their job! 

And then, because I'm having to switch my half days next month around for pump appointments, work are kicking up a stink and making me fill in holiday forms. This is not holiday time, I cannot help having this time off but no, I had to spend the majority of my afternoon filling in forms and chasing up the relevent departments - only to find that the girl who deals with this is on holiday and I'll have to talk to her on monday. I am livid! I need this time off, and its not like I won't be making the effort to come in afterwards.

Rubbish day. Utterly rubbish. And I'm fuming about it!


----------



## shiv

Sam pull the DDA on them. You need the time off for a hospital appointment for your autoimmune condition, you are prepared to make up the time at their convenience, etc. If they are not willing to accommodate your disability (I know I know but say it for the effect) then you are happy to take it further etc.


----------



## am64

sam ....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> Sam pull the DDA on them. You need the time off for a hospital appointment for your autoimmune condition, you are prepared to make up the time at their convenience, etc. If they are not willing to accommodate your disability (I know I know but say it for the effect) then you are happy to take it further etc.



I made it really clear in my "holiday form" and in my email to the girl that there is no way on this earth that I will be in on those days. I'm going to send a chase up email first thing monday morning, just gently reminding her of the DDA and will probably pop down to her department at break and have a word. I'm honestly fuming - heck, I'll take the time out of my lieu if I have to, so I'm not inconveniencing them, and will do overtime if I have to on the other days. But jeez, since when did it become so difficult to a) book the time off and b) just swop a half day and a full day off around.


----------



## shiv

Why did they make you fill out a holiday form? It's not a bloody holiday is it! Stupid companies. I wouldn't fill them in - do everything you can to get around it but if you start having to take holiday for a hospital appointment, where do they draw the line?! I'd take it as unpaid leave if they got really funny about it!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> Why did they make you fill out a holiday form? It's not a bloody holiday is it! Stupid companies. I wouldn't fill them in - do everything you can to get around it but if you start having to take holiday for a hospital appointment, where do they draw the line?! I'd take it as unpaid leave if they got really funny about it!



I put on the form that its not actually holiday I was after - I mean, I don't care that I don't get paid for it, I'll come in on an extra saturday and do overtime if I have to! But yeah, I'm gonna chase up L downstairs and just be like "WHAT DO I DO?!" If I get a letter, then obviously I'll take it in for them but jeez, these are well important dates that I need off - I'm narked enough as it is that B-Dec has changed the dates around but now I'm gonna have to go in for the afternoon just after I've been hooked up to the live pump, it's gonna be well intense! Ah well, least its training academy.

But yeah, I'm gonna definitely chase it up with the department because this is not on. Not what I needed at the end of the day when everyone was talking about their first pay and there's me quietly fuming with a bad bank balance due to no pay and trying to sort out this companies mess. I'm disgusted. Maybe if they explained the proceedure to me properly re hospital appointments! I might ask her on monday...


----------



## cazscot

am64 said:


> woop woop woop daughter got a DISTICTION for her ART !!!!!!!



Fantastic, you must be so proud


----------



## cazscot

Virtual drinks all around - I passed all my 2nd year uni exams, no resits YIPEE


----------



## am64

cazscot said:


> Virtual drinks all around - I passed all my 2nd year uni exams, no resits YIPEE



well done caz excellant ...what a big relief eh !!! passing best bottle of champers around .......


----------



## Donald

cazscot said:


> Virtual drinks all around - I passed all my 2nd year uni exams, no resits YIPEE



Very well done congratulation's.


----------



## am64

not sure if you can have any tho' donald after posting that very frustrating game !!!!


----------



## Donald

am64 said:


> not sure if you can have any tho' donald after posting that very frustrating game !!!!



Ahwww not even a little  I think it is one of these games you either love or hate it


----------



## cazscot

I got my first tattoo today - picture on facebook ...


----------



## rossi_mac

are congrats in order! Yay! I'll pour more rouge.

Damn it hoovering should be an olympic sport hard work or what, half time wine was needed, more than once!

First tattoo ehy! Nice work I wish I had the balls to have something but have never worked out what, been looking lately for a meaning ful symbol but they all have so many meanings!!

drink up my round


----------



## rossi_mac

Watching Glasto on the telly drinking rouge, am I on my own??


----------



## LisaLQ

Well done to everyone passing exams, hugs to all having problems, and woohoos at tattoos!

Speaking of which, if I can ever sell these here snakeys, I'll be getting my one booked soon.  Finally.


----------



## shiv

First shift at work today! I don't care that it's a rubbish job, it's a job that's a job that pays! Or that it's only 16 hours...when the CRB for the other one clears I can top that up to upwards of 40 hours a week...bring on the money!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> First shift at work today! I don't care that it's a rubbish job, it's a job that's a job that pays! Or that it's only 16 hours...when the CRB for the other one clears I can top that up to upwards of 40 hours a week...bring on the money!



muchos luck for the shiv 

I'm having cheesecake for breakfast...because we've run out of everything else. Oh my poor BGs...started off at 10.8 as it is


----------



## shiv

Okay, I know Spar isn't exactly a posh company to work for but some of their policies are awesome. I get paid time off to go to hospital/dr/dentist appointments if I can't get the appointment outside of work hours. 

And if I complete some ridiculously easy NVQ my pay goes up! I told her today I want to do it haha.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

my grandad is annoying me - T2, and one of the "diabetes police" who reckons he knows everything and reckons I'm doing it wrong.

Apparently me having cheesecake for breakfast this morning is why I have frequent hypo's. WHAT?! Go away, silly man


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> Okay, I know Spar isn't exactly a posh company to work for but some of their policies are awesome. I get paid time off to go to hospital/dr/dentist appointments if I can't get the appointment outside of work hours.
> 
> And if I complete some ridiculously easy NVQ my pay goes up! I told her today I want to do it haha.



DO IT SHIV! Hey, nowt wrong with Spar - my mum used to work for them and its how she got her foot in the door for managerial stuff


----------



## am64

evening alll .....


----------



## twinnie

just back after my first shift back at work and i loved it 
it like i havent been away


----------



## am64

ahh thats lovely twinnie ...I am so glad things are all coming together for you xx


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> ahh thats lovely twinnie ...I am so glad things are all coming together for you xx



thanks am after the last couple of months i needed it just soooo glad to be back at work 
oh and congrats to your daughter {sorry its a bit late}


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> thanks am after the last couple of months i needed it just soooo glad to be back at work
> oh and congrats to your daughter {sorry its a bit late}



haha no problem im just pleased she finished it as a month ago she was ready to jack it all in  xxx
its amazing the stress and conflict i have been experiencing has finally lifted now both my son and her have finished rollon the holidays ...im off to devon next sat for two weeks pure RELAXATION ..cant wait xxx


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> haha no problem im just pleased she finished it as a month ago she was ready to jack it all in  xxx
> its amazing the stress and conflict i have been experiencing has finally lifted now both my son and her have finished rollon the holidays ...im off to devon next sat for two weeks pure RELAXATION ..cant wait xxx



lucky you can you pack me in your suitcase i was going to go down to wales to see my dad but with me starting back work and moving house it going to be difficult to fix it in


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> lucky you can you pack me in your suitcase i was going to go down to wales to see my dad but with me starting back work and moving house it going to be difficult to fix it in



shame twinnie ..its so lovely where your dad lives but at any time of year ...maybe you can get away later xxxx
well im off for a good sleep ...off to cook sunday lunch for in-laws tomorrow so i catch y'all tomorrow xxx


----------



## twinnie

large coffee please barperson lol going to work catch you all later hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## shiv

Morning all, haven't seen this side of 9am for a long time...got to be at work tomorrow for 7am so that'll be fun...not!!


----------



## am64

its sunday and im up before 9am ......


----------



## ypauly

If there is Anybody serving i'll have a shandy


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

FUMING - still haven't been paid. About to cry.

I've literally just emailed the agency and hoping to hear back. Have pretty much demanded the whole lot today, and said I will take it in cheque form if I have to.


----------



## Steff

hi all xx ... all ok


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> hi all xx ... all ok



HI STEFF - YEah, good to hear from you!!  

Are you all settled into the new house now?


Rx


----------



## Steff

hya hun yes thanks all settled, only just got net on this afternoon after being offline for over a month.


----------



## rachelha

We have missed you, how have you coped, have you had withdrawl symptoms?


----------



## Steff

lol yeah i just about coped popped on his mobile a few times . been so weird not having this place in my life daily lol.

Im heading off to see my DSN now its my 3 monthly visit so back later on xxxx


----------



## Emmal31

Steff2010 said:


> lol yeah i just about coped popped on his mobile a few times . been so weird not having this place in my life daily lol.
> 
> Im heading off to see my DSN now its my 3 monthly visit so back later on xxxx



Good luck hun  so glad so see you back again it's been so quiet without you here xxx


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Good luck hun  so glad so see you back again it's been so quiet without you here xxx



thanks hun,i know my big mouth is back now hun never fear lol xx


----------



## Corrine

Nice to see you back Steff....


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Nice to see you back Steff....



ty hun how are you x


----------



## HelenP

Welcome back pet! 

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Welcome back pet!
> 
> xx



Hi Helen thanks  so sorry i could not reply to your texts have no credit


----------



## Corrine

Steff2010 said:


> ty hun how are you x



Good thanks - am really enjoying the weather! xx


----------



## am64

hi all ...had a crappy 24 hrs .. consquently Daughter packed her bags and left .... 
 and my mother threw a jealous hissy fit as we had gone to in laws for lunch !!! sent me nasty guilt tripping emails....... 







but steffys back so PIMMS all round i think !!!


----------



## Steff

oh dear me sorry to hear that am, i do remember i fled from home when i was 16 and refused to go home for 2 weeks , i dnt even remember why i left xx


----------



## Steff

Right tea is calling back later x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

sorry about your daughter am - is she ok? and are you ok?

Finally sorted out issue with my pay and its in my account, all of it hurrah so have paid my credit card, paid the OH back for the shopping and put a bit back into my inheritance! Account looking much healthier, got another payday friday so YAY! Makes me feel much more comfortable about looking for a new place to live. Give it two weeks and I'll be less than a grand overdrawn YAY! Give it moving time and I'll comfortably be able to afford fees, rent etc.

Downstairs are making some rather odd banging noises 

sorted out hospital appointment dates with work for next month! They're fine with it and training academy has been informed. Thankfully its literally in the last week of academy so I won't be missing too much. And I'll just make the time up anyway by doing an extra saturday. It makes the whole insulin pump buisness seem very real now though  scary times

Starting to get nervous about doing my first live calls next week. I am utterly terrified. I'm certain I'll get someone horrible on the phone to me  I hope I'm in the same team when we finally get out of training as someone fab in my team - well they're all fab but it'll be nice to be with someone I know and who knows the signs of my hypos - had a nasty one again this morning

Shopping from tescos arriving between 8 and 9pm this evening. Not an impressed me as I specifically asked for an earlier time slot! Tescos have now lost out custom and we'll be going to sainsburys next week. A bit more expensive I know but hey, I can't imagine us being messed around!

In all, a good day, even if it was a hot one 

oh and matt brought us burger king for lunch too (no food in the house LOL!) and I was very impressed when I asked for carb info and they presented me with a huge list of their carbs!


----------



## Steff

Good evening all , just sat by the window getting some air while i listen to the BIPS


----------



## am64

what is bips ???


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> what is bips ???



Sorry Black Eyes Peas x


----------



## am64

hahhaaaa ! understandy !!


----------



## twinnie

hello all  large coffee please welcome back steff i ve missed you


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all  large coffee please welcome back steff i ve missed you



coming up hun i have been neglecting my duties in here lately hehe x


----------



## am64

hi twinnie xxx hows you ??? have you told steff about your move aswell ...lets hope younot off line for as long as her ...hehee xx you want cream in that coffee


----------



## Steff

back in abit 

am you need to empty your box  x


----------



## am64

ooops not been full in a long time steffie ...i know your back ....!!!


----------



## am64

pm box empty ...one months worth ...!!!


----------



## twinnie

thank god you are back steff the service here hasnt been the same lol
i am feeling very naughty so thanks am i will have cream with my coffee


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> thank god you are back steff the service here hasnt been the same lol
> i am feeling very naughty so thanks am i will have cream with my coffee



purrrrfect xxx


----------



## am64

off to bed for a good ole sleep catch you all tomorroe sometime xx


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> off to bed for a good ole sleep catch you all tomorroe sometime xx



good night am


----------



## rachelha

Oh dear, can't remember if I took my evening Levemir dose or not, I have just had it so I hope I did forget or I will be up eating lots al night.


----------



## Steff

Nights am hun x bitg late i know but hay x


----------



## Tezzz

Oh wow, Steff's back....

Normal service has resumed....


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Oh wow, Steff's back....
> 
> Normal service has resumed....



lol evening Tez hun xxx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all heavens above it is actually raining cant belive it first time in days,typical i was off to town today for shorts for son lol.Hope everyones well xx


----------



## twinnie

morning all large coffee please


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning all large coffee please



morning Twinnie, x you ok


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> morning Twinnie, x you ok



feeling great this morning off work today so going to get my hair done 
hows you this morning?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> feeling great this morning off work today so going to get my hair done
> hows you this morning?



oooooh nice one hun.
yup im fine away to pick new iron and pc chair up in about an hour , was woken by the sound of rain and had to see it to believe it lol.


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> oooooh nice one hun.
> yup im fine away to pick new iron and pc chair up in about an hour , was woken by the sound of rain and had to see it to believe it lol.



we had heavy rain yesterday but touch wood its sunny here this morning


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> we had heavy rain yesterday but touch wood its sunny here this morning



ill be calling for the sun soon lol, right away to sort son out he is off out on a trip to a mosque today for R.E  and needs suitable clothing lol.
Bye x


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> ill be calling for the sun soon lol, right away to sort son out he is off out on a trip to a mosque today for R.E  and needs suitable clothing lol.
> Bye x



see you later


----------



## am64

morning all xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> morning all xxx



morning am how r u x


----------



## Steff

Blimey day of 2 halves the sun is glorious now grr, had the council here doing in a hole in the wall under a light switch which was rather dangerous he came in and was ever such a happy chappy started talking to me about the world cup arghhhhh.


----------



## am64

hi steff we got the next door gardeners here making lots of noise and smelly petrol mower had to shut all the doors grrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi steff we got the next door gardeners here making lots of noise and smelly petrol mower had to shut all the doors grrrrrrrr!!!!!



Not good in this weather is it hun,any of them worth a second glance?


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Not good in this weather is it hun,any of them worth a second glance?



hahha noooooooooooooooo one looks just like supermario  + cant see them through the hedge ...they come every week to the posh flats and make as much noise as possible to con the folks that they are gardening ...leaf blowers mowers etc ...across the road we have had work going on to rpair the major subsidence for months and months now and when they move the diggers to get the gravel it should just like crushing glass !! I just want some peace !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hahha noooooooooooooooo one looks just like supermario  + cant see them through the hedge ...they come every week to the posh flats and make as much noise as possible to con the folks that they are gardening ...leaf blowers mowers etc ...across the road we have had work going on to rpair the major subsidence for months and months now and when they move the diggers to get the gravel it should just like crushing glass !! I just want some peace !



dont worry 4 days and you will get it (we hope) xx



away for lunch BFN x


----------



## am64

yay devon here we come !!!!!! eat well hun xx


----------



## Freddie99

Seriously bored at work. Training has sort of gone by the board as we have no training officer to speak of and it's all rather ad hoc. I can only watch so many skin tags or moles be dissected before losing the will to live. If I were doing something it'd be better but it just isn't happening.

Tom


----------



## shiv

Jesus christ Birmingham, make your mind up about the weather. It chucked it down earlier now it's baking.

Hanging in the low 4s all day today, again, which would be fine but every time I ate something and didn't bolus, I'd rise and then drop again.

Which has left me in a nasty mood, it's my first meet up for the support group and I'm just not in the mood at all, which sounds awful but I just want to go to bed!!! I've been up since 5.30am!!


----------



## Corrine

TomH said:


> Seriously bored at work. Training has sort of gone by the board as we have no training officer to speak of and it's all rather ad hoc. I can only watch so many skin tags or moles be dissected before losing the will to live. If I were doing something it'd be better but it just isn't happening.
> 
> Tom



I have to say that does sound thoroughly boring Tom!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

fed up, thinking of leaving the internet and certain sites behind INCLUDING my blog and why?

because I am fed up of peoples attitudes. I'm fed up of reading things that have been blatently STOLEN.

Not only that, I'm about ready to give up on being NICE to people. It seems as though some people just can't be bothered to talk to me anymore. I found ouyt today that a colleague at work has been b******g about me and mine behind my back, calling my OH names when they've never even met him. Jealousy is what it is. Alot like everything else I'm coming across right now.

I AM FED UP OF IT. I'm just not going to go out of my way to be nice to anyone anymore. So many people recently have turned around and bitten me, stabbed me in the back. Is it any wonder I have trust issues?

I'm done with it. The walls have gone up. And I'm half tempted to leave certain websites behind because of this whole situation.

See ya.


----------



## Steff

Good evening all hope everyones well. x


----------



## Tezzz

Sam,

I don't know what to say. Have a virtual hug for starters.


----------



## Freddie99

Corrine said:


> I have to say that does sound thoroughly boring Tom!



Trust me it's mind numbing. I got to do the chuck out this afternoon which was enlivening as chuck out means finding all the specimens to be thrown out, getting them out of the tubs of formalin (a 10% formaldehyde solution), bagging them up and washing out the tubs. It got me up to my wrists in things like sections of bowel, prostate chippings, excised breasts and a few uteruses. That was the high light of my rather crap day.


----------



## am64

TomH said:


> Trust me it's mind numbing. I got to do the chuck out this afternoon which was enlivening as chuck out means finding all the specimens to be thrown out, getting them out of the tubs of formalin (a 10% formaldehyde solution), bagging them up and washing out the tubs. It got me up to my wrists in things like sections of bowel, prostate chippings, excised breasts and a few uteruses. That was the high light of my rather crap day.



...did you get a calling to do this job Tom


----------



## Steff

Im very impressed 2 nights in a row and im not being bored to tears by football players yayy lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

well it seems my suspicions were correct. If so called friends can't be bothered to make the effort with me then well, guess who's not going to bother.

I HAVE HAD IT UP TO HERE. I AM NOT HERE TO BE WALKED ALL OVER LIKE A DOORMAT

Sorry but well, I'm not going to give my friendship out lightly any more!


----------



## am64

ohhh sam sorry to hear that ...hugs from me tho x


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> ...did you get a calling to do this job Tom



Nope, it's a perk of the job. I like my anatomy and this gets me rather more up close and personal than a few lectures ever will. Even if the specimens are from people with a disease state in progress.

Tom


----------



## ypauly

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> well it seems my suspicions were correct. If so called friends can't be bothered to make the effort with me then well, guess who's not going to bother.
> 
> I HAVE HAD IT UP TO HERE. I AM NOT HERE TO BE WALKED ALL OVER LIKE A DOORMAT
> 
> Sorry but well, I'm not going to give my friendship out lightly any more!



Not all are bad, and if you a sparing with your friendship the good'ens will be harder to find.
hugs from me too xxx


----------



## Steff

Well im away to bed now catch everyone tomorrow x nights


----------



## Steff

Good morning all on this very cool Wednesday, hope everyone is well xx


----------



## shiv

Morning all...I have beef burgers and chips for breakfast, lol! Leftovers from last night!

72 hours and I'll be on my way to Brighton, weeeee!


----------



## bex123

morning all , wow another baking hot day! got my 2 week (ish) review with the pump team today im gonna ask for a free skin for mr . pooky being all cheeky  
hope you all have a good day


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

I've just put the air conditioning on. I'm roasting.


----------



## shiv

You guys obviously have all the sun down south this morning! It's overcast and cool here in Birmingham.


----------



## Steff

MOrning bex tez and shiv, good luck at your review bex hun x


----------



## Freddie99

Grumble time. It's about twenty seven degrees in the pathology lab where I work. That's about eighty three in old money and it's playing havoc with my bloods. Two hypos already today and I am not amused. Trying to get onto the Glucofacts software at the moment to look at trends for the past few days.

Tom


----------



## Corrine

TomH said:


> Trust me it's mind numbing. I got to do the chuck out this afternoon which was enlivening as chuck out means finding all the specimens to be thrown out, getting them out of the tubs of formalin (a 10% formaldehyde solution), bagging them up and washing out the tubs. It got me up to my wrists in things like sections of bowel, prostate chippings, excised breasts and a few uteruses. That was the high light of my rather crap day.



Ewww Tom that sounds mightily gross.  I'll never complain about my job again. Ever.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all seafood platter for lunch, not keen but gotta try slimy fish at some point haha.


----------



## LisaLQ

LOL eww.

Got a letter inviting me for an interview for the complementary therapies course.  Gah!


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> LOL eww.
> 
> Got a letter inviting me for an interview for the complementary therapies course.  Gah! [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> oOoo are you going to take them up on the offer x


----------



## bex123

afternoon all , im back from pump appointment , all went well apparently im doing really well and clued up  , feeling verry possitive , joined up with another pump start group and met some more people with the 'D' which was nice , gooood day  

awww tom cant you moan about working conditions to the boss that heat is not nice ... i speak from experience as im a chef and have worked in that heat , does the b.s no good at all , mabey u should mention to them the effect of the heat on your b.s?


----------



## Steff

bex123 said:


> afternoon all , im back from pump appointment , all went well apparently im doing really well and clued up  , feeling verry possitive , joined up with another pump start group and met some more people with the 'D' which was nice , gooood day
> 
> awww tom cant you moan about working conditions to the boss that heat is not nice ... i speak from experience as im a chef and have worked in that heat , does the b.s no good at all , mabey u should mention to them the effect of the heat on your b.s?



Brilliant news Bex hun, good to hear you met some more D's which is always fab to hear.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bex123 said:


> afternoon all , im back from pump appointment , all went well apparently im doing really well and clued up  , feeling verry possitive , joined up with another pump start group and met some more people with the 'D' which was nice , gooood day
> 
> awww tom cant you moan about working conditions to the boss that heat is not nice ... i speak from experience as im a chef and have worked in that heat , does the b.s no good at all , mabey u should mention to them the effect of the heat on your b.s?



bex syu reckon i'll end up seeing you round clinic? It's 19 days til I pick mine up and have a lunch time sesh with the dietician  she asked me on the phone at lunch if I didn't eat anything and I was like "seriously, I'm well fussy so I'll bring my own - but will happilly eat your chocolate, cake and fruit"


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Brilliant news Bex hun, good to hear you met some more D's which is always fab to hear.



Glad it went well, and you have more D friends


----------



## bex123

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> bex syu reckon i'll end up seeing you round clinic? It's 19 days til I pick mine up and have a lunch time sesh with the dietician  she asked me on the phone at lunch if I didn't eat anything and I was like "seriously, I'm well fussy so I'll bring my own - but will happilly eat your chocolate, cake and fruit"



i asked how the pump groups were sorted and  she said that my group merges with the last group and the next group will merge with the following group so i dont recon on us having the same group   i have appontments on the 11th aug 17th nov 2nd feb you'll get a whole sheet of appointments through like i did , you must be getting so excited !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bex123 said:


> i asked how the pump groups were sorted and  she said that my group merges with the last group and the next group will merge with the following group so i dont recon on us having the same group   i have appontments on the 11th aug 17th nov 2nd feb you'll get a whole sheet of appointments through like i did , you must be getting so excited !!



ooooh  We probably won't pump into each other then  But we must make sure we wangle it so we do haha.

I AM SO EXCITED! 19 DAYS TIL PICK UP! 26 DAYS TIL GOING LIVE OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## bex123

rachelha said:


> Glad it went well, and you have more D friends



yeah it was nice to sit and natter bout the 'd' to people who know what ur on about , i plugged this place while i was there...hehe might be a few more newbies joining


----------



## bex123

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> ooooh  We probably won't pump into each other then  But we must make sure we wangle it so we do haha.
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED! 19 DAYS TIL PICK UP! 26 DAYS TIL GOING LIVE OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



LOL 'pump' into each other hehehe


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bex123 said:


> LOL 'pump' into each other hehehe



LMFAO! I have pumps on the brain


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I've just been offered free "hypo-fit" from the bloke who runs arctic medical http://www.arcticmedical.co.uk/index.html to review on the blog - I wrote a post complaining about the new glucotabs haha. Awesome. 

Looks like quite a good site - LOVE their purple and black pumpers pouch. Lots of good stuff for sale. Let's just say I've offered my reviewing services should they need it LOL!


----------



## LisaLQ

Steff2010 said:


> oOoo are you going to take them up on the offer x



Absolutely, just have to think of what to wear.  I've dressed for non-success for the last 7 years so should be interesting trying to find something interview-y in my wardrobe!


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Absolutely, just have to think of what to wear.  I've dressed for non-success for the last 7 years so should be interesting trying to find something interview-y in my wardrobe!



dont let things like that stress you hun, most interviwers look past your clothes i know its part of it but be confident and keep positive xx


----------



## Freddie99

Today has been a day of trying to avoid hypos. That was an epic failure as I had three. I've dropped my basal rates though. Hopefully that'll do something tomorrow.


----------



## shiv

I'm knackered, but I got a lift home so I'm back earlier than I would have been if I'd got the bus. My back is in agony - standing behind a till for 6.5hrs is not good for it 

Day off tomorrow thankgod, and appointment with my consultant.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Just been virtual flat hunting with the OH. And may have found our perfect place to live


----------



## LisaLQ

Good luck flat hunting 

I hate freecycle.  Stayed in for two days waiting for people who dont show up.  Put up a last ditch message saying if anyone wants them to come tonight or they're getting chucked out.  And someone replies saying they're on their way now.  They live about a mile away.  That was 2 1/2 hours ago.

This is just ridiculous.  Until they start a feedback system where you can give people good/bad feedback, people will always take the mick.  It's free, folks, least you can do is turn up when you say you want it!


----------



## am64

hi folks ..been rushing around with in laws today ...but 2 more sleeps till holiday wahhoooooox


----------



## twinnie

hello all large coffee please hows everyone doing 
good luck lisa


----------



## Steff

evening all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## am64

large coffee coming up ..cream again twinnie ...!


----------



## twinnie

go on then am you are a bad influence on me


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> go on then am you are a bad influence on me



it dont take alot


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> it dont take alot



lol sooo true


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> go on then am you are a bad influence on me



hehhee i was goina suggest a virtual brandy !!!


----------



## Steff

how are you gals x


----------



## twinnie

fine thanks steff 
hows you ?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> fine thanks steff
> hows you ?



top thanks hun, got a lovely breeze blowing in and i have just had a raspberry and pomegrantie bath so im smelling as good as i feel xx


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> top thanks hun, got a lovely breeze blowing in and i have just had a raspberry and pomegrantie bath so im smelling as good as i feel xx



sounds nice i going for a bath shortly radox in mine its been quite hot and sweaty here today had the fan on all day but its suppose to rain tonight


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> sounds nice i going for a bath shortly radox in mine its been quite hot and sweaty here today had the fan on all day but its suppose to rain tonight



same here hun, i want rain though,if it does start i shall be out there in my rain mack dancing around .


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> same here hun, i want rain though,if it does start i shall be out there in my rain mack dancing around .



lol i can just picture that as long as it doesnt rain during the day tomorrow dont mind if it rains while i am sleeping


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> lol i can just picture that as long as it doesnt rain during the day tomorrow dont mind if it rains while i am sleeping



please dont picture it hun it will only bring back your tea .


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> please dont picture it hun it will only bring back your tea .



 pmsl going for my bath be back soon


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> pmsl going for my bath be back soon



okay hun bye for now X


----------



## am64

no rain dances for devon steff unless they are at night !!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> no rain dances for devon steff unless they are at night !!!



LOL night or day for me im not fussy


----------



## am64

heheee it would release the humidity .....but the nice cool seaside is a waiting for me ....


----------



## Steff

yeah to right i am away to bournemouth in August i cant wait.


----------



## am64

Nice Xxxxxxxx


----------



## rossi_mac

evening pub go-ers, just trying to recover from a low blip before I join noddy land, hope all groovie in this establishment catch you all soon, 

Rossi


----------



## Steff

hi Rossi nice to see you x


----------



## am64

evening the rossi ....just wondering how u be ...swift half then ...(passes !/2 bottle of old pultney across the bar)


----------



## rossi_mac

like wise steff, back up in the safe seven as I call 'em, need some kip long job on tomorrow and a hot day maybe, so I'm away

AM nice bottle, I'll have a wee snifter and save the rest for the morning!!

Stay safe girls

Rossi


----------



## Steff

Ditto im way to bed myself 


Nights tc x


----------



## am64

mee too folks ...take care ...stay safe xx


----------



## gail1

i have eaten the bighest bit of ice cold water melon you have ever seen it was so yummy mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## Freddie99

Up in the morning to the rising sun...


----------



## LisaLQ

Morning all *pops coffee machine on*


----------



## am64

strong one over here lisa ....morning all !


----------



## Steff

heya strong glass of lime cordial for me plz


----------



## am64

hi steffie you ok hows the swelling gone down i hope x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi steffie you ok hows the swelling gone down i hope x



yeah hun it had gone yesterday morning.u ok


----------



## am64

glad to hear it ...me fine just a muzzy head but not rushing around today just sorting out home so im going to try and chill ....was over with parents-in law most of yesterday getting nan to gp bank chemist and shopping ...its a good 40 min drive and in the heat i was quite exhausted ...


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> glad to hear it ...me fine just a muzzy head but not rushing around today just sorting out home so im going to try and chill ....was over with parents-in law most of yesterday getting nan to gp bank chemist and shopping ...its a good 40 min drive and in the heat i was quite exhausted ...



i bet you were, have you got any house sitters lined up then for when your away.


----------



## am64

na ...wanna a hol in the chilterns hun ???


----------



## LisaLQ

Lime cordial?  What do you think this is?  A cocktail bar?

*passes over a coffee*


----------



## am64

heheehhheeeheeeehhheeeeehhehehehheee lisa x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> na ...wanna a hol in the chilterns hun ???



okies hun im on the case lol x


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Lime cordial?  What do you think this is?  A cocktail bar?
> 
> *passes over a coffee*



LMAO Lisa im trying to get some proper clientel in here


----------



## am64

im off now catch you for lunch time pimms xxxx


----------



## shiv

Grey and overcast here...I think I even felt it raining earlier.

My mum's partner bought her some new games for the Wii, so I'm off to play some of those! Then the consultant appointment at 3.20...wish me luck!


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> Grey and overcast here...I think I even felt it raining earlier.
> 
> My mum's partner bought her some new games for the Wii, so I'm off to play some of those! Then the consultant appointment at 3.20...wish me luck!



It has been raining all day here, which is quite a relief, my office was getting unbearably stuffy.

Hope the appointment goes well


----------



## Steff

Hate to lower the tone but i have just been sick and i have no idea why, was just sat doing some cross stitch and did not feel to good all of a sudden, some people know this but in my life i have vomited only 4 times so this is not usual for me hmmmmm.



Good luck Shiv for later.


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Hate to lower the tone but i have just been sick and i have no idea why, was just sat doing some cross stitch and did not feel to good all of a sudden, some people know this but in my life i have vomited only 4 times so this is not usual for me hmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Shiv for later.





Oh that is not good, how are you feeling now?  Have you eaten anything strange recently?


----------



## Steff

Very sweaty but yet my forehead is cold.I have had nothing today out of the ordinary, 2 weetabix for brekkie a slice of edam with a cracker at 12 and a tin of oxtail soup 12.30 for lunch.


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Very sweaty but yet my forehead is cold.I have had nothing today out of the ordinary, 2 weetabix for brekkie a slice of edam with a cracker at 12 and a tin of oxtail soup 12.30 for lunch.



weird, I was wondering if you had been eating leftover seafood platter which had not agreed with you.  Hopeyou feel better soon, keep an eye on your levels.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> weird, I was wondering if you had been eating leftover seafood platter which had not agreed with you.  Hopeyou feel better soon, keep an eye on your levels.



Hiya no the rest of that is in the bin hun,i feel ok now a parecetomol down and it seems to have worked.Levels were ok no higher then 8


----------



## shiv

Saw the consultant, the lovely Dr Narenderan at Selly Oak Hospital (I've probably spelt his surname wrong, can't remember which way round the a's and the e's went!).

HbA1c 7.1%, down from 7.5%, but I think this is more to do with the big swings up and down I've been seeing of late rather than having more results in range. For the record, according to my Contour USB, in the past 2 weeks only 39% of my readings have been in range (in range set at 4 - 9mmol/l).

In terms of the pump, his words were 'I think you might need one, but you're not at that stage yet'. He wants me to reduce my overnight basal (I split my lantus) to see if we can combat the early morning hypos. He saw how sometimes my 3am tests are fine, eg 5 or 6, yet I drop down into the 2s and 3s by the morning. I'm slightly skeptical if reducing it will work - it worked for 2 or 3 days last time I did it, then the hypos came back. I also worry that I'll be high all night, only to drop down to 'normal' numbers.

Only time will tell I suppose.

I'm feeling very positive that he hasn't ruled a pump out. I can be patient if I have to, and he said that if this doesn't work, we'll then go to look at getting a pump. He was very impressed with my HbA1c, but I pointed out to him that that reflects the past few weeks where I've been basically sitting around all day doing nothing. Now I'm employed and doing shift work, I suspect this may all go to pot, but again, only time will tell.

I have an appointment to see him in 6 months but he wants me to keep seeing the DSN every 8 weeks and said if she says to him that things aren't improving, he'll see me again to look at a pump.

I'm not getting excited yet, but I do feel like I am finally walking down the right path.


----------



## Steff

Brill news on hbA hun and sounds positive about your pump all is crossed for you i hope your successful.Good to hear your feeling so positive hope it is set to continue. xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

well done on the HbA1C hun, and positive news about the possible pump. Just keep on pushing and you'll get there.

Cor, can't believe it's July already. 30 days til my birthday...18 days til I pick up my pump and 25 days until I go live on my pump. HURRAH. Training at work is nearly over, we go live on the floor next week and I'm absolutely bricking it! Talking to my buddy today, he said everyone is nervous on the their first day and some of us will probably try hiding in the toilet. But seriously, I'm very very worried about going hypo when on the phone to a customer and talking rubbish - it's happening still...all these hypos...I'll just warn the buddy and the supervisor. I'm sure it will be fine.

Gutted, just rang up an agency to book a viewing for our perfect flat. We were seriosuly considering putting money straight down on it...but it was just let   So I'm going to said agency tomorrow at lunch/after work and relieving them of their leaflety things.

Just had a kinder egg. Now feeling a bit bloated lol. 

I need to go and see the doc and get a blood pressure thingy done, I'm getting a bit worried. Going to book an appointment on 19th anyway to sort out the insulin prescription for the ole pump (is it done that way?) and have a chat about things anyway so will do it then.

Korma for dinner.

Payday tomorrow. Hurrah!


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> well done on the HbA1C hun, and positive news about the possible pump. Just keep on pushing and you'll get there.
> 
> Cor, can't believe it's July already. 30 days til my birthday...18 days til I pick up my pump and 25 days until I go live on my pump. HURRAH. Training at work is nearly over, we go live on the floor next week and I'm absolutely bricking it! Talking to my buddy today, he said everyone is nervous on the their first day and some of us will probably try hiding in the toilet. But seriously, I'm very very worried about going hypo when on the phone to a customer and talking rubbish - it's happening still...all these hypos...I'll just warn the buddy and the supervisor. I'm sure it will be fine.
> 
> Gutted, just rang up an agency to book a viewing for our perfect flat. We were seriosuly considering putting money straight down on it...but it was just let   So I'm going to said agency tomorrow at lunch/after work and relieving them of their leaflety things.
> 
> Just had a kinder egg. Now feeling a bit bloated lol.
> 
> I need to go and see the doc and get a blood pressure thingy done, I'm getting a bit worried. Going to book an appointment on 19th anyway to sort out the insulin prescription for the ole pump (is it done that way?) and have a chat about things anyway so will do it then.
> 
> Korma for dinner.
> 
> Payday tomorrow. Hurrah!



I like july as well my sons 9th birthday on the 29th and he is driving me mad with what he wants so far his list is 2 pages long lol.


----------



## shiv

Sam...yeah you get vials of insulin instead of cartridges.

Thanks - hba1c good but not exactly realistic. Oh well.

If you go low on the phone, put them on hold and shovel something down your neck...if you can't make any sense, just tell them that you're having system problems and you can transfer them to someone


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> Sam...yeah you get vials of insulin instead of cartridges.
> 
> Thanks - hba1c good but not exactly realistic. Oh well.
> 
> If you go low on the phone, put them on hold and shovel something down your neck...if you can't make any sense, just tell them that you're having system problems and you can transfer them to someone



ahhh, I didn't think of that  I'll suggest it to the peeps that run the academy when I go down there


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All.

I've seen the company quack and I go back to *W *on Tuesday....

I better start practising how to use a steam iron again... Unless the fairies come and iron my shirts in the night...

On the bright side I put the new registration plates on the car today...


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I've seen the company quack and I go back to *W *on Tuesday....
> 
> I better start practising how to use a steam iron again... Unless the fairies come and iron my shirts in the night...
> 
> On the bright side I put the new registration plates on the car today...




ooooh is it a relief to get back to work then tez x


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> ooooh is it a relief to get back to work then tez x



I'm not so sure. I'll miss my long walkies.


----------



## HelenP

brightontez said:


> I better start practising how to use a steam iron again... Unless the fairies come and iron my shirts in the night...



Sorry to disappoint you Tez, but I'm afraid all the fairies are busy at the moment casting shrinking spells in my wardrobe.............. 

Good luck with your return to work, I'm sure it'll be fine once you're back into it.

xx


----------



## Steff

Well thats son away to bed and OH at pub so peace had decended lol.


----------



## twinnie

hello all large coffee please long day at work still its worth it beening back


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all large coffee please long day at work still its worth it beening back



hi evening hun, coffee coming up x


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> hi evening hun, coffee coming up x



thanks steff i am struggling to keep my eyes opened lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> thanks steff i am struggling to keep my eyes opened lol



i know i usually have thet effect on a conversation.


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> i know i usually have thet effect on a conversation.



sorry just read what i wrote lol what am i like


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> sorry just read what i wrote lol what am i like



 i was o/j hun x 

Im away now back later x


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> i was o/j hun x
> 
> Im away now back later x



i going to bed only back in work a week but thank god got the next 3 days off sooo tried 
see you all tomorrow night night


----------



## Steff

Nights all xx


----------



## LisaLQ

I went swimming today for the first time since I was about 12.  Other than my hydrotherapy a couple of years back, that is, but that doesn't count as a hydro pool is tiny, you cant swim in it, it's just a very big bath.

So anyway, I'm off again tomorrow, so if you hear of killer whale sightings in West Yorkshire, dont panic, it's only me!

Got to get back onto the weight loss track, strayed a little over the last couple of weeks...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I woke up to sugar levels of 14.0 this morning and feeling terrible 

Agency managed to pay me this week, hurrah. Bank account looking slowly more healthy 

People here keep talking about swimming, and now I really want to go!


----------



## Steff

good morning all x


----------



## twinnie

morning all feel so much better this morning wide awake ready to start another day


----------



## Steff

Grr stress this morning paid a cheque in on tues said it would be available today the cash and its no where to be seen. gotta wait till 12 before i ring apparently says OH .


----------



## cazscot

Morning all...  Large pot of tea for me please.  Not been on much over the last few days as not feeling that great but should be back to normal soon (well, as normal as I can be )...


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Morning all...  Large pot of tea for me please.  Not been on much over the last few days as not feeling that great but should be back to normal soon (well, as normal as I can be )...



Coming up hun x x

And congrats on herione of the month nomination hun, nice to come back to when ou have not been on for abit xx


----------



## Freddie99

It's twenty nine degress in the biochemistry lab where I work. No hypos as yet though which is interesting. Just bumped into a friend from school who I haven't seen in years. Turns out that he'll be off to Southampton medical school in September to train as a doc, his course will be four years as he's already done a degree in physiology. Looks like something I might do after a year or two working as a BMS.

Tom


----------



## Tezzz

29 degrees are a bit too warm for me Tom...

I've got the portable air con running and it's a lovely 18 Degrees C now...


----------



## Bailey2001

just a quick hello to anyone who remembers me! hope you are all doing well and coping in this heat!!!

dont come on much as you know, but not forgotten about some of you and the great help you were to me...!!

all the best

phil x


----------



## Steff

Bailey2001 said:


> just a quick hello to anyone who remembers me! hope you are all doing well and coping in this heat!!!
> 
> dont come on much as you know, but not forgotten about some of you and the great help you were to me...!!
> 
> all the best
> 
> phil x



Hey Phil of course we remember you infact some weeks ago you were mentioned lol, hope all is well with you


----------



## Northerner

Bailey2001 said:


> just a quick hello to anyone who remembers me! hope you are all doing well and coping in this heat!!!
> 
> dont come on much as you know, but not forgotten about some of you and the great help you were to me...!!
> 
> all the best
> 
> phil x



Hi Phil! Hope things are going well for you my friend!


----------



## shiv

Just found out my consultant was funded by JDRF to do research in Australia a few years ago...cool!

FINISHED WORK!! Now just counting down the hours until Brighton! I get there in just under 18 hours


----------



## Freddie99

brightontez said:


> 29 degrees are a bit too warm for me Tom...
> 
> I've got the portable air con running and it's a lovely 18 Degrees C now...



That was with all the air conditioning possible on. I was sweating like a paedophile in mother care at work I tell you.


----------



## cazscot

Thanks for the cuppa Steff x  And the congrats.  Need another one now just back from shopping and it is hot hot hot out there!  

Bought vest tops out of Primark for ?1 each not sure what the quality will be like but they are for my exercise classes and at ?1 each "ye cannae beat it" as the saying goes...

Tom - you must be melting   Those of us that get placements next year (dont know if I will) do ours from January to May so at least the lab will be a bit cooler then!  I think your idea of doing bms for a few years then going into medicine sounds great, especially at your age cause you will then have the experience behind you.


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Thanks for the cuppa Steff x  And the congrats.  Need another one now just back from shopping and it is hot hot hot out there!
> 
> Bought vest tops out of Primark for ?1 each not sure what the quality will be like but they are for my exercise classes and at ?1 each "ye cannae beat it" as the saying goes...
> 
> Tom - you must be melting   Those of us that get placements next year (dont know if I will) do ours from January to May so at least the lab will be a bit cooler then!  I think your idea of doing bms for a few years then going into medicine sounds great, especially at your age cause you will then have the experience behind you.



Sounds a bargain, got some good clothes for my son there and they last.


----------



## AlisonM

I'll have a nice big cold jug of Sangria please. I'm sitting in our back jungle with my laptop on my knee and could do with a cooler.


----------



## falcon123

TomH said:


> It's twenty nine degress in the biochemistry lab where I work. No hypos as yet though which is interesting. Just bumped into a friend from school who I haven't seen in years. Turns out that he'll be off to Southampton medical school in September to train as a doc, his course will be four years as he's already done a degree in physiology. Looks like something I might do after a year or two working as a BMS.
> 
> Tom



Bit chilly it is 31C here! I know a qualified doctor who is Type I. Getting placements post graduation has been tricky as some who should know better seem biased against diabetics. They ended up doing post-mortems for a long period. Now working in elderly care. It is probably worth checking options, specialities out very carefully.

Any offers for a large Brazilian T-shirt?


----------



## cazscot

Night Night, I am shattered done a bodypump class and zumba so now off for a nice long hot bath...


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Night Night, I am shattered done a bodypump class and zumba so now off for a nice long hot bath...



nice work caz, nighty night xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

worried about my friend - she was very upset leaving work and hasn't spoken to anyone since. It's because she was picked on by one of the lads for leaving her workstation unlocked, and she lost us epic points for our team but she was well upset. Now I can't get hold of her  she started saying earlier on that she wanted to er...do something not very nice to herself so am really very worried.


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> worried about my friend - she was very upset leaving work and hasn't spoken to anyone since. It's because she was picked on by one of the lads for leaving her workstation unlocked, and she lost us epic points for our team but she was well upset. Now I can't get hold of her  she started saying earlier on that she wanted to er...do something not very nice to herself so am really very worried.



That's awful Sam, bullying I'd call it and that lad is hardly being professional himself! Grrr! Let me at him! I hate people being made to feel bad in the workplace 

Hope you can get in touch with her and reassure her Sam - you're a good friend


----------



## Steff

Right im off to bed shall see if i can get to sleep .

Am you may pop on tomorrow im not sure but if you do have a fab time and be good lol.x

everyone who is off to the meet tomorrow have a great day/ night x


----------



## am64

last orders .....everything is finished so its hey ho off to the seaside i go  ...about a 4hr trek lets hope not too many jams xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

no jams but loads of marmalade!!


----------



## runner

obla di obla da obla di whoaaa, la, la la la life goes on!


----------



## runner

Ahhh  Led Zep 'Battle of evermore' on the jukebox, just melting....


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Ahhh  Led Zep 'Battle of evermore' on the jukebox, just melting....



One of my all time favourites! Hope your neighbours don't mind!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## cazscot

Morning Everyone, getting ready for my weightwatchers class...


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Morning Everyone, getting ready for my weightwatchers class...



Morning Caz hope it all goes well x


----------



## LisaLQ

Morning.  I think.

I think swimming two days running might have been a mistake.

*walks like a robot on low batteries to the kitchen to make brekkie*


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Morning.  I think.
> 
> I think swimming two days running might have been a mistake.
> 
> *walks like a robot on low batteries to the kitchen to make brekkie*



pmsl, aww i limit my swimmin to once every week or so lol does me fine

May i have a lime cordial again or is that to upper clasee for this establisment


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> One of my all time favourites! Hope your neighbours don't mind!



always knew you had good taste!

Morning all - good luck at weightwatchers!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

off to look at a flat in the posh area of town this afternoon, and I'm rather excited. The building has a free gym  Let's just say my cheque book is coming with me on the very likley chance that we take the place


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> off to look at a flat in the posh area of town this afternoon, and I'm rather excited. The building has a free gym  Let's just say my cheque book is coming with me on the very likley chance that we take the place



Good luck sam x


----------



## tracey w

How did the flat hunting go Sam?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

tracey w said:


> How did the flat hunting go Sam?



yeah it was alright. Beautiful building but a little dissapointed in the ones we were shown - two very very small studios. Not what we're after but the lovely lady said that they will have more come up in the next few weeks that are more like what we're after. Separate rooms for everything yknow! I'm determined on getting a place in that building - IT HAS A FREE GYM!

Just gunna keep an eye out on the agencies website and keep in contact with them, also ring them in a couple of weeks and see what they've got


----------



## Steff

Good evening all xx


----------



## rossi_mac

my head still hurts from last night, so no booze please!!

Hope the Brighton meet went / is going well, annoyed I didn't make it

Still there will be a next time!

Rossi


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> my head still hurts from last night, so no booze please!!
> 
> Hope the Brighton meet went / is going well, annoyed I didn't make it
> 
> Still there will be a next time!
> 
> Rossi




Eve Rossi , okies so coffee all round then x


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening Steffie I've got a tea don't do the coffee thing!

Gonna head into a bath to try and cleanse it away!

catch you all later

Rossi


----------



## cazscot

Evening all, was out at my pals all day (the one that crashed her car whilst hypo) and have been doing housework/helping her and then chatting for hours.  So I am shattered.  Gonna have my chinese food then nice bath and early bed.  Up at 8am tomorrow, see you all then.  Good Night xx


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Evening all, was out at my pals all day (the one that crashed her car whilst hypo) and have been doing housework/helping her and then chatting for hours.  So I am shattered.  Gonna have my chinese food then nice bath and early bed.  Up at 8am tomorrow, see you all then.  Good Night xx



Enjoy Rossi catch you later x

Busy bee caz hun, enjoy your soak and catch you soon x


----------



## Sugarbum

Hey all,

Made it back, anyone else? Ive just been checking out my sunburn in the mirror! 

Thansk for a nice day x


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Made it back, anyone else? Ive just been checking out my sunburn in the mirror!
> 
> Thansk for a nice day x



Good time had by all hun??? x


----------



## Steff

bored bored bored!!!!!!!


----------



## ypauly

I made it back too. thank you all for a great day out.


----------



## Freddie99

Just got back. I had a lovely day with you folk and the sun burn isn't too bad! Need to sleep it off now...


----------



## Steff

yawnnnnn im away to bed nights


----------



## shiv

Just got back...it's 3am. I definitely win the award for commitment


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## cazscot

Morning Steffie, morning all.  Been up during the night with a jippy tummy - only took 4 sugar free sweets (not even a third of the pack), well wont be buying them again and the rest are now in the bin!  Thought I would be okay with just 4 sweeks but obviously not those ones .  Off to bodypump soon, usually walk up and back for 6,000 steps but it is pouring up here the rain is almost horizontal so will need to be lazy and take the car   Could always go to the gym later and do 30 mins on the treadmill...  Back soon.


----------



## ypauly

Welcome back shiv. We certainly have to get our thinking caps on if Birmingham is to be as good as brighton.


Morning steff


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Morning Steffie, morning all.  Been up during the night with a jippy tummy - only took 4 sugar free sweets (not even a third of the pack), well wont be buying them again and the rest are now in the bin!  Thought I would be okay with just 4 sweeks but obviously not those ones .  Off to bodypump soon, usually walk up and back for 6,000 steps but it is pouring up here the rain is almost horizontal so will need to be lazy and take the car   Could always go to the gym later and do 30 mins on the treadmill...  Back soon.



aww sorry to hear about your tummy i was like that the night before, enjoy your day hun, nice breeze here today much more comfortable xx


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> Welcome back shiv. We certainly have to get our thinking caps on if Birmingham is to be as good as brighton.
> 
> 
> Morning steff



Morning   u ok


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> Just got back...it's 3am. I definitely win the award for commitment



Definitely!


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Good morning all x



Morning Steffie! I'm worn out after yesterday!


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all! I'm up and awake. Fortunately I'm not sunburned and the hangover doesn't exist. I think that is a win! Ah the photos, did I really drink enough to induce me to swim? Oh god.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steffie! I'm worn out after yesterday!



Poor you Northey lol


----------



## shiv

TomH said:


> Morning all! I'm up and awake. Fortunately I'm not sunburned and the hangover doesn't exist. I think that is a win! Ah the photos, did I really drink enough to induce me to swim? Oh god.



To quote Shelley - "here comes David Hasselhoff!" You did a dolphin dive into the sea...


----------



## cazscot

Sounds like you all had a great time yesterday  x


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Sounds like you all had a great time yesterday  x



Theres some great piccies if you go to the thread about the meet hun x


----------



## cazscot

Thanks Steffie, just looked at them on facebook


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Thanks Steffie, just looked at them on facebook



Great aint they


----------



## rachelha

Hello all, I am sat watching the tennis in my pyjamas. We were meant to get lots of stuff done today but I am completely done in.  I met up with my old flatmate on Friday afterwork, then saw my parents and some friends yesterday.  All I want to do now is sleep.


----------



## Steff

What a last hour and half, first i hypered when hoovering  then sorted myself out from that and went to lie down, as i did i threw up again grrr.x


----------



## rachelha

Steffie said:


> What a last hour and half, first i hypered when hoovering  then sorted myself out from that and went to lie down, as i did i threw up again grrr.x



Oh dear that is not good, it sounds like a trip to the docs is needed for you.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Oh dear that is not good, it sounds like a trip to the docs is needed for you.



I know rach i am thinking of asking if i can sponser my surgery im never away from it


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> What a last hour and half, first i hypered when hoovering  then sorted myself out from that and went to lie down, as i did i threw up again grrr.x



(((hugs))) hope you are feeling better soon xxx


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> (((hugs))) hope you are feeling better soon xxx



Thanks i am fine spent the afternoon watch him paint and put our tele on the wall hehe.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I feel really sick :/


----------



## gail1

i dont feel great today wouldt it be nice if on nhs they could send someone round to just say you will be ok and give you a cuddle


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

For all the girlies:







mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

I may have a new fandom *cough* obsession. I've loved him for years but jeeeeeeez he's so lovely!


----------



## Steff

MM M 
what a lovely post to come into great piccie sam and love the new avatar

Hope everyones feeling abit better now x


----------



## Steff

I think ill go and play on the wii for abit, tele is really rubbish tonight x


----------



## twinnie

hi all hope everyones doing okay large coffee please


----------



## twinnie

well nite nite all working tomorrow and i need to do 3 am test  so speak to you all tomorrow


----------



## Andy HB

'Ere! The thieving rip, Nadal! He's trying to nick the cup by eating it!

I hope the officials, checked his teeth afterwards?

Andy


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> 'Ere! The thieving rip, Nadal! He's trying to nick the cup by eating it!
> 
> I hope the officials, checked his teeth afterwards?
> 
> Andy



He has to check he aint being palmed off with rubbish


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> well nite nite all working tomorrow and i need to do 3 am test  so speak to you all tomorrow



nights hun xxx


----------



## Steff

I'm heading away to bed now , nights all xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

The morning highs are back  Yet again I threw my machine against the wall last night at 3am when it beeped at me - annoying, I could have caught the hypo before it hit :/ This is so boring, I hate it


----------



## LisaLQ

Nadal looks much better from behind.  And when he's not talking.  But he's no Goran, is he?

Meet?  What meet? *looks bewildered - something she's very good at*

I took my eldest two swimming yesterday for the first time ever (with me, that is, not their first time swimming - they're very good swimmers).  Taking the triplets next payday, and teaching them *eek*


----------



## Steff

Good morning all have a good day x


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Nadal looks much better from behind.  And when he's not talking.  But he's no Goran, is he?
> 
> Meet?  What meet? *looks bewildered - something she's very good at*
> 
> I took my eldest two swimming yesterday for the first time ever (with me, that is, not their first time swimming - they're very good swimmers).  Taking the triplets next payday, and teaching them *eek*



Morning Lisa i love swimming and so does my lad it is always a nice day if i take him with me, only bother is you get those of a teenage year come by and splash you and if you dont have the best confidence avout your self it does spoil it x


----------



## LisaLQ

Yeah - it was family fun day at the pool, and there was an obnoxious family (grandparents and one child) who kept deliberately swimming into us and complaining about how little room there was.  Got a corker kick on my hip, still sore today.  Although I do take immense pleasure in the fact that my sister managed to kick him in the jewels when he tried to cut in another time.  Dont get too close to a lady doing frog kicks, mate...


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Yeah - it was family fun day at the pool, and there was an obnoxious family (grandparents and one child) who kept deliberately swimming into us and complaining about how little room there was.  Got a corker kick on my hip, still sore today.  Although I do take immense pleasure in the fact that my sister managed to kick him in the jewels when he tried to cut in another time.  Dont get too close to a lady doing frog kicks, mate...



pmsl good on you sister, bloody hate that when people think they owen the pool


----------



## twinnie

morning all coffee please


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning all coffee please



Morning twinnie hope you have a good day hun x


----------



## rachelha

Arghh - so tired I feel a bit sick.  A double espresso please.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Arghh - so tired I feel a bit sick.  A double espresso please.



MMM i have a sachet of nescafe mocha sat in the cupboard i dot know weather to have it or not lol.


----------



## cazscot

Sam - loved the piccy and your new avitar but it has to be Goran Ivanisevic for me .

Lisa - good on your sister!  Nothing worse than obnoxious people like that, who think they own the place...


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Sam - loved the piccy and your new avitar but it has to be Goran Ivanisevic for me .
> 
> Lisa - good on your sister!  Nothing worse than obnoxious people like that, who think they own the place...



Good morning caz x


----------



## cazscot

Morning All 

Going down to my pals in Girvan for a few days, cant wait to see her.  Although it is only 1.5 hours drive away I only get to see her every few months.  So wont get much exercise and diet will be out of the window for the next couple of days 

Her internet connection is dodgy and although I can get on the forum with my mobile not sure how much I will be on.  Will be back at the weekend x


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Going down to my pals in Girvan for a few days, cant wait to see her.  Although it is only 1.5 hours drive away I only get to see her every few months.  So wont get much exercise and diet will be out of the window for the next couple of days
> 
> Her internet connection is dodgy and although I can get on the forum with my mobile not sure how much I will be on.  Will be back at the weekend x



Aww will miss you caz have a lovely time and catch you at the weekend 


Take care x


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Aww will miss you caz have a lovely time and catch you at the weekend
> 
> 
> Take care x



Thanks Steffie, really looking forward to a few girly days


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Thanks Steffie, really looking forward to a few girly days



I bet i like it when OH's mum comes and visits and we can go out and have a laugh and a good shop lol x


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all. 

Hypo number one of the day? Check!

bleeeergh....Hopefully everyone else is doing better?


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all X

Just having a salad today, my appetite aint what it used to be im full up just staring at the packets these days.


----------



## gail1

Another swimming session 20 lengths today just a shame about the stawberries i stuffed down me afterwards lol


----------



## rachelha

gail1 said:


> Another swimming session 20 lengths today just a shame about the stawberries i stuffed down me afterwards lol



I dont think there is much wrong with strawberries, so long as you dont plaster them in cream and sugar.


----------



## Steff

Good evening all getting ready to watch crimewatch, been looking at birthday pressies for son so far we have the new arsenal kit and 4 wall size piccies of his fave wrestlers.


----------



## shiv

Worst d day I've had in a long time.

3.3 on waking. Bounced up to 23.4 and feeling really, really rough at this point - and I had a migraine on top of that. The dropped to 2.3, up to 8.7, down to 3.4 and now back at 6.9.

UGH. I didn't enjoy that at all.


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> Worst d day I've had in a long time.
> 
> 3.3 on waking. Bounced up to 23.4 and feeling really, really rough at this point - and I had a migraine on top of that. The dropped to 2.3, up to 8.7, down to 3.4 and now back at 6.9.
> 
> UGH. I didn't enjoy that at all.



Til, that is a really nasty day, hope tomorrow is better


----------



## twinnie

hello all just checking in before i go to bed really tired today just back from work and i need to do another 3 am testso can i have a hot choccy now and can i order a coffee for 3 am please


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

20.1 and feeling like i want to curl up in a ball and not wake up


----------



## xxlou_lxx

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> 20.1 and feeling like i want to curl up in a ball and not wake up



How r u so high? U have too much tea or u coming down with something?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

xxlou_lxx said:


> How r u so high? U have too much tea or u coming down with something?



pizza...

mixed in with arguing and thus forgetting to take the other half of my bolus


----------



## LisaLQ

Evening all - hope glucose levels are stable, husbands behaving, jobs unstressful and houses settled into.

Lumpy rat came through the op fine, but lump was malignant, so it's just a case of waiting to see if it comes back.

Going swimming again tomorrow 

Love to all - redbush caffeine free teas all round (and a sneaky biscuit)...

Night!

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I go live...

*TODAY
*
and I am terrified 

My buddy has been told how scared I am of going doo-lally on the phone and bless him, he's said he'll keep a very close eye and that if I start feeling well dodgy then all I have to do is hit him.

SCARED!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Freddie99

Up in the morning to the rising sun....

Why does sleep have to go so quicky? I mean I'd have loved to spend alot longer in bed. Going back into work today, I'm doing some more dissecting of bits and pieces; yesterday I did a colon, gall bladder and appendix. What a perfect way to start the day. I've also got an old piece of work to give to my training officer from one other rotation which hasn't quite been finished yet... This should be interesting...

Tom


----------



## Steff

Good morning all 

good luck for today sam x


----------



## LisaLQ

Slept in by 10 mins.  Cant move spine lol.  Need coffee.


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Slept in by 10 mins.  Cant move spine lol.  Need coffee.



ohh lisa i ddi it yesterday the lad leaves at 8 and we didnt wake till 7.45 lol


----------



## twinnie

morning all large coffee please  just waiting for dsn to phone me back


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning all large coffee please  just waiting for dsn to phone me back



hope its with good news hun x


----------



## Corrine

Can I have a large hot chocolate wth loads of squirty cream on the top please. Working from home today which means i can indulge meself!


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Can I have a large hot chocolate wth loads of squirty cream on the top please. Working from home today which means i can indulge meself!



Coming right up hun x 

i'll have a sneaky cuppa as well.


----------



## Emmal31

Afternoon all x


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Afternoon all x



Afternoon Emma xx


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> Afternoon Emma xx



How are you hun? xx


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> How are you hun? xx



Yeah im fine hun, waiting for my mate to ring me back she is trying to get me a job at her place.


----------



## Emmal31

That's good news what's the job? 

I went swimming with my friend last night we've decided to go twice a week so I'm going tomorrow night I can't wait x


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> That's good news what's the job?
> 
> I went swimming with my friend last night we've decided to go twice a week so I'm going tomorrow night I can't wait x



Excellent news hun me and swimming go like a beans and toast i love it .

It is working in her dads pub, i seem to have a thing for pubs but working in the kitchens though, i could never serve i dont like drunkiness lol


----------



## rachelha

Hello all
my pram has arrived, it is in the mailroom at work at the mo, and I am trying to resist the urge to go and rip the box open and have a look at it.  We will have to come round with the car this evening and collect it.

Can I have a bloody mary please?


----------



## Emmal31

I don't blame you it's kind of intimidating when someone is drunk when you aren't. I'll prob be going swimming friday too with Jessica - I bought her the cutest little swimming costume the other day


----------



## Emmal31

rachelha said:


> Hello all
> my pram has arrived, it is in the mailroom at work at the mo, and I am trying to resist the urge to go and rip the box open and have a look at it.  We will have to come round with the car this evening and collect it.
> 
> Can I have a bloody mary please?



Hi rachel, that's good news what brand is it?


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Hello all
> my pram has arrived, it is in the mailroom at work at the mo, and I am trying to resist the urge to go and rip the box open and have a look at it.  We will have to come round with the car this evening and collect it.
> 
> Can I have a bloody mary please?



coming up rach 

aww so exciting now when you start buying things, i remember when my dad bought me my lads cot i was wanting it open there and then lol.


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> I don't blame you it's kind of intimidating when someone is drunk when you aren't. I'll prob be going swimming friday too with Jessica - I bought her the cutest little swimming costume the other day



Aww always nice as well when your lilun enjoys the water, some babies dont like water and react terribly.


----------



## Emmal31

The last time we went there was a little boy in there prob about 5 or 6 who was screaming saying I want to get out or I'm going to die poor thing.


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> The last time we went there was a little boy in there prob about 5 or 6 who was screaming saying I want to get out or I'm going to die poor thing.



Aww i was really scared of the water for a long time and had a confidence prob with getting in the water but i got over it, for a time my son was the same and i think he may have got that off me x


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> Aww i was really scared of the water for a long time and had a confidence prob with getting in the water but i got over it, for a time my son was the same and i think he may have got that off me x



It's good that you got out of it my mum has been scared of swimming all her life no matter what she does to try and get over the fear she can't x


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> It's good that you got out of it my mum has been scared of swimming all her life no matter what she does to try and get over the fear she can't x



yeah my mum was the same, on holidays she would go no where near the beach and nothing you did or said changed her mind.


----------



## Emmal31

Sorry hun I had to see to Jessica, have you heard anything from your friend yet? x


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Sorry hun I had to see to Jessica, have you heard anything from your friend yet? x



She wont ring till after 5 hun x


----------



## rachelha

Emmal31 said:


> Hi rachel, that's good news what brand is it?



It is a Hauck malibu in lime green.  Not a really fancy one, but light, which is important as we live in a second floor flat.

http://www.parentsupermarket.com/ha...ystem-inc-car-seat-bag-lolli-lime-p-1776.html


----------



## LisaLQ

Well I went swimming, back got sorer and sorer, got out, went to loo, felt like I was peeing broken glass (sorry), so back to the docs tomorrow, think it's another kidney infection. 

They've started sending me home with pee bottles now, just in case I get another, so I'm prepared in advance lol.


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Well I went swimming, back got sorer and sorer, got out, went to loo, felt like I was peeing broken glass (sorry), so back to the docs tomorrow, think it's another kidney infection.
> 
> They've started sending me home with pee bottles now, just in case I get another, so I'm prepared in advance lol.



awww let us know what happens at the docs Lisa x


----------



## Emmal31

rachelha said:


> It is a Hauck malibu in lime green.  Not a really fancy one, but light, which is important as we live in a second floor flat.
> 
> http://www.parentsupermarket.com/ha...ystem-inc-car-seat-bag-lolli-lime-p-1776.html



It's so pretty  our's is from mothercare it's this one

http://www.mothercare.com/Mothercar...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42803041&mcb=core


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> She wont ring till after 5 hun x



I've got my fingers crossed for you hun, right I'm off now xx


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> I've got my fingers crossed for you hun, right I'm off now xx



Catch you later hun tc x


----------



## Steff

Evening all, scampi and chips for tonights tea,mmm been ages since i have had scampi i hated the stuff a year ago lol.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm still running on adrenaline  

I have feedback for myself on my day on the phones, but I think I did alot really well. Very good with the customer service but call times could be lower - that's something to work on however, and will be addressed in the next week or so I think. I'm going to really work hard on thursday to just get on with it and do what I have to to keep to targets.

Shiv, I spoke to your old team today!!!!


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I'm still running on adrenaline
> 
> I have feedback for myself on my day on the phones, but I think I did alot really well. Very good with the customer service but call times could be lower - that's something to work on however, and will be addressed in the next week or so I think. I'm going to really work hard on thursday to just get on with it and do what I have to to keep to targets.
> 
> Shiv, I spoke to your old team today!!!!



Nice 1 sam all sounds really really positive x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steffie said:


> Nice 1 sam all sounds really really positive x



definitely! Pretty positive but still lots to improve. After all, it was only my first day and they can't expect the world from me just yet  It will come with time


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> definitely! Pretty positive but still lots to improve. After all, it was only my first day and they can't expect the world from me just yet  It will come with time



I dont doubt it Sam your a hard worker, the first day of any job is nerve wracking but you have came through it well xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steffie said:


> I dont doubt it Sam your a hard worker, the first day of any job is nerve wracking but you have came through it well xx





It was odd, got out there and the three weeks of classroom training seemed like just your basic toolkit - its a really tough job to do. I can't wait until training academy starts because thats when you really start learning what's going on with it all 

I was so nervous this morning, and when I got back to put my stuff away the academy leader (i shall call him A) was like "How did it go?" and I was like "IT WAS AWESOME" and he was like "I told you so "


----------



## Freddie99

Seeing the DSN tomorrow. I might be off for some blood work if I am unlucky.


----------



## Steff

TomH said:


> Seeing the DSN tomorrow. I might be off for some blood work if I am unlucky.



Good luck with the DSN Tom, sorry my memory is bad, have you had an hbA since going on the pump?


----------



## Freddie99

Last one was two months ago so I suppose that I am due one soon. That was 7.8% and I'll be interested to see what the effect of the heat has had on me.


----------



## shiv

Good luck Tom.

Sam - no surprises - everyone seems to end up in collections at some point...

Please someone...I hate my job, so much. So so so much. I'll do pretty much anything for ?5 an hour (that isn't illegal or immoral). Please someone hire me?!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## LisaLQ

Morning all - coffees all round


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Morning all - coffees all round



yes please Lisa , 2 sweetners with mine please


----------



## twinnie

morning all hows everyone? 
thanks lisa milk no sugar


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning all hows everyone?
> thanks lisa milk no sugar



hey twinnie what happened yesterday with dsn x?x


----------



## twinnie

i need a large vodaka the kids are driving me up the wall school hoilday should be banned lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> i need a large vodaka the kids are driving me up the wall school hoilday should be banned lol



pmsl aww i still have 2 weeks to wait , poor twinnie here you go hun triple on its way


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> pmsl aww i still have 2 weeks to wait , poor twinnie here you go hun triple on its way



thanks steff my daughter got a friend over so there 3 of them god help me and the hubby at work i cant wait untill friday when i am back at work lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> thanks steff my daughter got a friend over so there 3 of them god help me and the hubby at work i cant wait untill friday when i am back at work lol



ohh goodness me you poor soul, good luck with that one lol.


----------



## Emmal31

Morning all, Just finished my pilates for the day and am looking forward to swimming tonight x


----------



## AlisonM

I've just been paid! This round's on me and I'll have a large Pimms please because it's such a nice day.


----------



## Steff

pouring down here, but if your buying ill have a strawberry dakari.

good morning emma x


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> pouring down here, but if your buying ill have a strawberry dakari.
> 
> good morning emma x



Morning hun how's you today?


----------



## Emmal31

AlisonM said:


> I've just been paid! This round's on me and I'll have a large Pimms please because it's such a nice day.



I love pay day it's the only day you feel well off


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Morning hun how's you today?



Im fine hun thanks heard back from my mate about that job, she said at the moment he has enough staff but i will be top of the list if he needs new staff x


----------



## SacredHeart

Something with lots of caffeine, please! Thank goodness I got Andrew to give my back some attention before going to bed last night. I don't think this morning's workout would have happened otherwise!

Headache is now into day 3, but I managed 2k 69m on the 10 minute free run, which finishes off my workout, which wasn't too bad


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> Im fine hun thanks heard back from my mate about that job, she said at the moment he has enough staff but i will be top of the list if he needs new staff x



Well that's positive  I hope you don't have to wait too long.

My car is kaput  it's got lots of things wrong with it it scraped through the mot a couple of weeks ago but last night we had to pay ?300 to get it fixed and the clutch is on it's way out we've been told.


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Well that's positive  I hope you don't have to wait too long.
> 
> My car is kaput  it's got lots of things wrong with it it scraped through the mot a couple of weeks ago but last night we had to pay ?300 to get it fixed and the clutch is on it's way out we've been told.



blimey hun thats alot of cash huh,

Well i hope i aint on the scrapheap for to long lol x


----------



## AlisonM

Emmal31 said:


> I love pay day it's the only day you feel well off



It's even better than that. This is the first time I've been paid in yonks, I'd forgotten what a payslip looked like. The fact that I did the paperwork and wrote out the chque is irrelevant.


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> blimey hun thats alot of cash huh,
> 
> Well i hope i aint on the scrapheap for to long lol x



It's costing way more than it's worth and we've got to spend another ?1,000 on it next year if it's to pass it's next mot so my hubby's mum and dad have said they'll lend us some money to get a new one before it dies  i'm going to miss my first car


----------



## Emmal31

AlisonM said:


> It's even better than that. This is the first time I've been paid in yonks, I'd forgotten what a payslip looked like. The fact that I did the paperwork and wrote out the chque is irrelevant.



 least you knew it was coming


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> It's costing way more than it's worth and we've got to spend another ?1,000 on it next year if it's to pass it's next mot so my hubby's mum and dad have said they'll lend us some money to get a new one before it dies  i'm going to miss my first car



awww i never haver had a car nor can i drive i am petrified of the road, ill stick to my bus and my plates of meat lol x


----------



## LisaLQ

How is everyone today?  Did someone say they'd been paid?  Mine's a large coffee with one real sugar in it please.  Sod it, make that two.

Docs agree it's probably a kidney infection, although the dip stick test said there was only a tiny bit of protein and no blood the doc has sent it off anyway, and I'm on antibiotics for 10 days.  Got my interview on Monday for the course, I hope I'm better by then! 

Going to down some painkillers and go back to bed while I have the chance, no time to rest once the kids are home lol.


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> How is everyone today?  Did someone say they'd been paid?  Mine's a large coffee with one real sugar in it please.  Sod it, make that two.
> 
> Docs agree it's probably a kidney infection, although the dip stick test said there was only a tiny bit of protein and no blood the doc has sent it off anyway, and I'm on antibiotics for 10 days.  Got my interview on Monday for the course, I hope I'm better by then!
> 
> Going to down some painkillers and go back to bed while I have the chance, no time to rest once the kids are home lol.



good luck for the course hun and get yourself away to bed asap, of course have your coffee first x


----------



## Emmal31

LisaLQ said:


> How is everyone today?  Did someone say they'd been paid?  Mine's a large coffee with one real sugar in it please.  Sod it, make that two.
> 
> Docs agree it's probably a kidney infection, although the dip stick test said there was only a tiny bit of protein and no blood the doc has sent it off anyway, and I'm on antibiotics for 10 days.  Got my interview on Monday for the course, I hope I'm better by then!
> 
> Going to down some painkillers and go back to bed while I have the chance, no time to rest once the kids are home lol.



I hope you feel better soon and good luck with the interview for the course


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> awww i never haver had a car nor can i drive i am petrified of the road, ill stick to my bus and my plates of meat lol x



I don't blame you I'm a very nervous driver but I've only been passed a year and a half and have barely driven I keep saying I need to drive more but I can't pluck up the courage most days


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> I don't blame you I'm a very nervous driver but I've only been passed a year and a half and have barely driven I keep saying I need to drive more but I can't pluck up the courage most days



Neither of us drive but soon he might have to learn as they want to get mroe delivery drivers at his work, they said they will pay for lessons etc i said go for it but he aint to keen lol x


----------



## gail1

swimming again today bg before i started 17.7 20 lengths today 15 mins after swimming bg 20.4 WTF is going on here this cant be right i thought exercise was ment to bring bg down. Checked it on other meter just in case and that read 20.3 so nothing wrong with meter. Im getting pissed off with this


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> Neither of us drive but soon he might have to learn as they want to get mroe delivery drivers at his work, they said they will pay for lessons etc i said go for it but he aint to keen lol x



That sound's good, driving lessons are so expensive it took me about 2 years to learn on and off  xx


----------



## Emmal31

gail1 said:


> swimming again today bg before i started 17.7 20 lengths today 15 mins after swimming bg 20.4 WTF is going on here this cant be right i thought exercise was ment to bring bg down. Checked it on other meter just in case and that read 20.3 so nothing wrong with meter. Im getting pissed off with this



Hi Gail

I did a couse last year and they always told us not to exercise if our levels were above 13mmols because it'll push you higher, so if you're going you should make sure your a little lower before. I'm going swimming myself shortly


----------



## twinnie

the drinks are on me  got a phone call today i will be moving house in the next 2 weeks yippeee


----------



## LisaLQ

Congrats Twinnie that's great news 

I'm supposed to be going swimming tomorrow, do you think I can with a kidney infection?  I wont pee in the pool I promise LOL.


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> the drinks are on me  got a phone call today i will be moving house in the next 2 weeks yippeee



great news hun xxxxxxx


----------



## gail1

emmal31 have constant high bg levels have not been below 17.00 for some time now told my gp was gonna start swimming again and he ok ed it
LisaLQ dont pee in pool promise it might be one of those pools that put something in water so that if people pee it colours the water lol


----------



## LisaLQ

LOL - my sister has pink bits in her hair at the moment, and when she went swimming a couple of weeks ago, it bled all down her face into the water, she said she was more worried people would think she'd had a pee than about her hair LOL.


----------



## twinnie

thanks guys i am so excited cant wait i seen the house and its beauiful 
our local swimming baths are closed the now getting a refit but there have the water that changes if anyone pees lol how embassing would that be lol


----------



## Steff

Good morning all, dam hyper had me up till 3 grr. hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## shiv

I am properly hacked off with my sister.

I offered to take the cat to the vet this morning so she didn't have to take time off work. I told her and my mum that I don't have the money so someone would need to give it to me. Lo and behold I wake up to a snotty note saying 'mum hasn't left you any money (saying 'i'm gonna need money' doesn't count) so you'll have to rearrange it, let's hope he's not in pain!' --- err hello, I am doing YOU a favour, therefore YOU sort out the money, don't pass the buck onto me by saying you told me to sort it with mum. Thankfully I had the money in my account but it has left me with about a fiver to go until someone pays me back.

I sent her a long text saying that it was her responsibility to sort out the money as it is her cat and I've done her a favour, to which she replied that I was 'doing what I was supposed to do' (!!!) and that I needed to grow up! How dare she! Safe to say I think it's going to be text wars all day.


----------



## Northerner

She'd get a few sharp words from me Shiv! Is she always like this, expecting you to do stuff, apparently without thanks and taking you for granted? Hope she apologises!


----------



## shiv

She's still saying that as I agreed to take him it was my responsibility. We've stopped texting for now but she'll get an earful tomorrow. I keep saying to her that I have done her a favour but it is falling on deaf ears and I just keep getting 'you were responsible for sorting it out'.

Kind of got to the point where I'm giving up on her, if she wants to think I should have organised it that's fine, but if she thinks I'm going to take him again and save her the hassle of getting time off work she's got another thing coming!


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all.

Getting closer to 3k on my free run. Muscles getting really sore though - I could have done with a real life person to talk to/encourage me this morning, rather than Wii Fit Guy, who go a whole load of abuse thrown at him, poor chap.

Good news though is that a) I have been able to rearrange my pump appointment to the 3rd August, and b) my laptop is on its way back to me!


----------



## shiv

Becky I yell and swear at the Wii Fit people. When she told me I had put on 1 pound I told her to go f herself and to f off...oops!! Good job they can't talk back!


----------



## SacredHeart

Same. I do my workout before Andrew gets up and we go to work, but when he got up this morning he said to me "Were you swearing a LOT at the Wii Fit Guy this morning, or did I dream that?" Nope, the swearing was VERY real. Andrew told me to stop it, because that's his job, and I'm taking away his reason for being. Somehow that makes sense to me!


----------



## Freddie99

Hello from my arbeitsplatz the great unloved NHS. I am bored off my tits. Looking forward to going home and sitting down for a bit. It doesn't help that it's three months to the day since my Dad killed himself. I just want this day to be over now. To hell with it, back to work.


----------



## gail1

Tom sending you lots of love and hugs, am thinking of you hun.

did 20 lenghts swimming today yet again its caused my bg to go up not dowm grrrrrrr just wish i knew why it was doing this


----------



## Steff

Bad diabetes 3 hypers and bad head grr


----------



## Steff

oh dear i dnt feel good at all and OH is out, the wrting on here at the moment is very small and wiggley and i cant feel my feet hmmm, 10 mins and ghen nhs direct i think :mad


----------



## margie

Steff - hope you are feeling better.

Gail - often when you exercise your blood sugar will go up initially but come down lower than it would have otherwise later.

Tom - sending you hugs - hang in there we are thinking of you


----------



## twinnie

steff just sended pm are u okay just seen the message


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> steff just sended pm are u okay just seen the message



hiya hun just replied , yeah im fine now seemed to take ages to get over it but yer all seems good x ty


----------



## twinnie

after the day i have had i think a large vodka is in order


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> after the day i have had i think a large vodka is in order



coming up hun,ill have a banana i think, dnt fancy any drink


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> coming up hun,ill have a banana i think, dnt fancy any drink



god i love bananas but there dont like me my bs rocket when i have one


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> god i love bananas but there dont like me my bs rocket when i have one



yeah i had one half lad had other lol x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i am about to* FLIP*! Seriously!


----------



## Freddie99

Crap day at work. Crappy foot. Crap bloods. Feeling crap all over. Can't be arsed with anything.


----------



## getcarter76

TomH said:


> Crap day at work. Crappy foot. Crap bloods. Feeling crap all over. Can't be arsed with anything.



Fancy a beer Tom? 

Bernie x


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Just popped in for a quickie...


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just popped in for a quickie...



hey tez been a while hows the finger x


----------



## getcarter76

Steffie said:


> hey tez been a while hows the finger x



Oh yes the finger, has it stopped bleeding?

Bernie x


----------



## runner

Hey Tom, sorry you're having a bad day - come and have a pint and chill out.

Silent, sounds like you need some soothing too - another pint I think?


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh man, work has been good this afternoon and evening, but sweaty! Yuck! I worked hard, and it was so, so hot! Really confuses me as sweaty is a bit of a hypo warning for me and I cant tell much of whats going on otherwise....

Tom, Im going to the bar to get you a pint- you ok?

Hello all- Steffie, its all in the news your area....I will flick in a mo for an update on what Ive missed.


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Oh man, work has been good this afternoon and evening, but sweaty! Yuck! I worked hard, and it was so, so hot! Really confuses me as sweaty is a bit of a hypo warning for me and I cant tell much of whats going on otherwise....
> 
> Tom, Im going to the bar to get you a pint- you ok?
> 
> Hello all- Steffie, its all in the news your area....I will flick in a mo for an update on what Ive missed.





yeah the members of the public are on alert now as steps it up


----------



## Tezzz

Thanks Steff and Bernie.

My finger took hours to stop bleeding.

I didn't have any Cayenne pepper or it would have stopped fairly quickly.

Have a Google for *Cayenne Pepper Bleeding*. Very interesting....

Here's a link:* http://www.google.co.uk/search?&q=cayenne+pepper+bleeding*


----------



## Steff

good morning all x


----------



## rachelha

Gggrrr.  I just had a huge injection so I could treat myself to a scone.  Leave it 10 mins to start working, go down to the canteen - and there are none left!!!!  They never run out.  Eating a banana and a bit of flapjack now instead - nowhere near as good.


----------



## gail1

saw my rock of a gp this morning told him about bs going up after swimming and he explained it all. hes put my insulin up to 90 units.
Went swimming and i managed to swim 40 lengths thats double wot i normally do dont mind telling you that the last 10 lengths were a bit of a struggle but i did it and am chuffed with myself. I have even booked in for thi chi class they have on a wednesday saw them doing this last wednesday outside the pool and it looks fun


----------



## Bailey2001

Steffie said:


> Hey Phil of course we remember you infact some weeks ago you were mentioned lol, hope all is well with you



lol steffie i hope it was in a good way and not that guy who thought he had every illness going! hope u are well


----------



## Steff

Bailey2001 said:


> lol steffie i hope it was in a good way and not that guy who thought he had every illness going! hope u are well



lol always good hun x


----------



## cazscot

Back from my few days away.  Ate too much ...  But had a really good time.  Off to look at all the posts I have missed be back in the pub soon x


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Back from my few days away.  Ate too much ...  But had a really good time.  Off to look at all the posts I have missed be back in the pub soon x



Hey hun nice to see you back, that stint away has flown over lol x


----------



## LisaLQ

Hope everyone who's been rough is feeling better xx

Shiv - I'd tell your sister if she cant afford to take her own cat to the vet, to put it up for adoption.  Her cat, her responsibility, and for her to plonk it on your shoulders is incredibly irresponsible.  It's a life she's playing with, to expect others to maybe sort it out for her is really stupid.  Hope the cat is ok xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i think i've got food poisoning


----------



## rossi_mac

I've been dry all week!! Not ce soir!!

Hope we all happy folk


----------



## shiv

Stupid blisters *grumble grumble*

Yay picnic tomorrow in London!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> I've been dry all week!! Not ce soir!!
> 
> Hope we all happy folk



evening Rossi 

x


----------



## AlisonM

I'm off to bed, and then tomorrow, it's away to Edinburgh for the day. My train leaves at 06.47 so I need to be up by 5:45.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> I'm off to bed, and then tomorrow, it's away to Edinburgh for the day. My train leaves at 06.47 so I need to be up by 5:45.



Have a good day Alison, nights x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i feel sick


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all, Steff, hey have they caught that fella yet??


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> evening all, Steff, hey have they caught that fella yet??



tonight is breaking  news theyre negotiating with him, he is lying on the ground with a gun to his neck while 10 guys surround him.


----------



## rossi_mac

blimey! Not sure what to say if I was too honest may sound harsh! I hope the situation sorts itself out!!

off to top up vino rosso!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> blimey! Not sure what to say if I was too honest may sound harsh! I hope the situation sorts itself out!!
> 
> off to top up vino rosso!



okies rossi 


aye it will be a tense situation for many hours to come i reckon.


----------



## Casper

All will be sorted now that Gazza has arrived claiming that he is best friends with gunman


----------



## rachelha

Grrrrrr can't sleep despite being exhausted, far too much going round in my head.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## ypauly

hello steff, how is everybody on this fine and beautiful day.


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> hello steff, how is everybody on this fine and beautiful day.



HOT HOT HOT


----------



## ypauly

Steffie said:


> HOT HOT HOT


good good good


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> good good good



Your a hard task master btw,


----------



## ypauly

Steffie said:


> Your a hard task master btw,


I'll take that as the best compliment I have recieved, so far today


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> I'll take that as the best compliment I have recieved, so far today



So you should LOL


----------



## LisaLQ

Ug, spent all afternoon cooking the worlds best chili (oh yes, I am that good LOL), and I cant face it.  Got sister and her family coming for tea, and my kidneys feel like they're going to explode, I actually didnt quite make it to the loo in time earlier thanks to this "do I dont I need a wee" thing, so I'm not in the best of moods.  Had all the pain relief I can have, and still feel like someone's kicked me in the back.

I want to go to bed...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

trip to town has taken it out of me. Come back feeling properly dizzy thanks to this danged FP - its starting to ease off a tiny bit but still 

Angel delight in the fridge though

gonna go chill with some harry potter now before i try and do some housework


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> trip to town has taken it out of me. Come back feeling properly dizzy thanks to this danged FP - its starting to ease off a tiny bit but still
> 
> Angel delight in the fridge though
> 
> gonna go chill with some harry potter now before i try and do some housework



MMM brings back memories of being a kid, not had angel delight for years, butterscotch was my fave.


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> MMM brings back memories of being a kid, not had angel delight for years, butterscotch was my fave.



Butterscotch Angel Delight.  yum.  Never bother with any other flavours!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Butterscotch Angel Delight.  yum.  Never bother with any other flavours!
> 
> xx



dont have it these days to bad for me


----------



## cazscot

Lisa - hope you are feeling better soon (((hugs))) and you can't have made the best chilli, as my bil makes the best chilli on the planet  ...

Sam - hope you get over your food poisoning soon ((hugs)).

Mmm I am now in the mood for butterscotch angel delight...

Off to make some soup and mince and tatties for dinner yum yum...


----------



## Steff

Im away now to make chilli x 

be good all


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steffie said:


> dont have it these days to bad for me



steff have you tried the no added sugar one? I only really have it as a treat myself nowadays, as it still has carbs etc. But I much prefer the no added sugar ones to the full sugar. Got me a vanilla one right now


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> steff have you tried the no added sugar one? I only really have it as a treat myself nowadays, as it still has carbs etc. But I much prefer the no added sugar ones to the full sugar. Got me a vanilla one right now



Oh right i never knew they was a no sugar option, thanks for the Sam i'll look out for that.


----------



## twinnie

hello all treating myself tonite after a long day at work munching into a pizza


----------



## Steff

ouch i have just fallen up the stairs , knee is sore


----------



## smile4loubie

Not a good idea hun. Hope it stops hurting soon x


----------



## Steff

smile4loubie said:


> Not a good idea hun. Hope it stops hurting soon x



thanks hun just got cold flannel over my knee x

im away to bed now , nights x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Hope your gets better soon Steff.

I'm in the new flat and will be without internet till Friday. I will be using my mobile phone till then.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope your gets better soon Steff.
> 
> I'm in the new flat and will be without internet till Friday. I will be using my mobile phone till then.



Morning Tez, aw least you can use your mobile x

Knee looks slightly swollen but not to much pain.


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope your all settled in the new flat tez.

Steff, sorry to hear about your knee - make sure you REST it!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Morning all.  Hope your all settled in the new flat tez.
> 
> Steff, sorry to hear about your knee - make sure you REST it!



Thank you runner it is up on a chair with a cushion at the minute.


----------



## runner

That's good - as we're in the Banitng and Bets, pehpas you should have some pain relief


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> That's good - as we're in the Banitng and Bets, pehpas you should have some pain relief



I was thinking some tequila


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

lo everyone. I'm still pretty ill  Still sat in my PJs but don't care. Was gonna go for one of my long walks today but don't want to be too far from the loo 

So instead I'm spending the day chilling with harry potter and looking for a new flat. Fun times.


----------



## cazscot

Morning all.

Tez - good luck in your new flat.

Steffie - rest that knee hope it heals soon x


I am off for a nice long bath - just back from my bodypump class and I am shattered


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Tez - good luck in your new flat.
> 
> Steffie - rest that knee hope it heals soon x
> 
> 
> I am off for a nice long bath - just back from my bodypump class and I am shattered



Thanks caz

enjoy that bath x


----------



## Tezzz

Thanks guys and gals. Sam I hope you feel better soon.

The flat is a joke! Harry Potter's cupboard under the stairs is probably bigger. I dare not break wind in case I gas myself!

I haven't made the bed yet. 

It's still needs screwing together and my DIY skills are non existent.

I got a telly but that hasn't been unpacked. On the plus side the portable air conditioning works.

Oh what joy. Now to figure out how to drive the washing machine! Launderettes are so easy - Wash n wear, stick three and a half quid in and 26 minutes later its done. The new washer has 12 programs and 4 buttons. I need a drink while working out the destructions.


----------



## LisaLQ

LOL Tez - hope you work it out, everything gets put on a no4 when I wash, I'm hopeless, I'm also really bad for wanging things in together and getting pink shirts etc...

Got depressed earlier as I had to dye my hair ready for the interview tomorrow, so the turquoise had to go.  But now I've done it I'm actually really chuffed, looks much better all black.

Lip hoop's gone (back to stud), now I just need to tame these here hairy wolfbrows, and I'll be just about ready.  Well, physically.  I've no idea how to answer interview questions, haven't even worked out an answer for the obvious "why do you want to join the course?" question.  Erm.  Because I want to...?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Thanks guys and gals. Sam I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> The flat is a joke! Harry Potter's cupboard under the stairs is probably bigger. I dare not break wind in case I gas myself!
> 
> I haven't made the bed yet.
> 
> It's still needs screwing together and my DIY skills are non existent.
> 
> I got a telly but that hasn't been unpacked. On the plus side the portable air conditioning works.
> 
> Oh what joy. Now to figure out how to drive the washing machine! Launderettes are so easy - Wash n wear, stick three and a half quid in and 26 minutes later its done. The new washer has 12 programs and 4 buttons. I need a drink while working out the destructions.



are you sure its not harry potters cupboard? Are you living with Aunt Petunia asnd Uncle Vernon?

I think I'll write you a letter:
Tez
The Cupboard Under The Stairs
Little Whinging


----------



## Viki

I got a new dog today!! Im so happy!

We were just hoping she would get on with our existing dog and theyve been inseperable ever since she walked through the door 

Just need this heat to die down now so we can go for walkies


----------



## Steff

AWW we are debating on weather to get another dog or not, still weighing up the pros and cons


----------



## Viki

Steffie said:


> AWW we are debating on weather to get another dog or not, still weighing up the pros and cons



We were originally going to get a puppy but decided against it in the end. We've been waiting for ages (only ever get dogs from rescue centres) and just happened to pop in in Thursday and there she was! We wanted some company for our dog and something that will keep up with her when we take them out!!

What have you got at the moment?


----------



## Steff

Viki said:


> We were originally going to get a puppy but decided against it in the end. We've been waiting for ages (only ever get dogs from rescue centres) and just happened to pop in in Thursday and there she was! We wanted some company for our dog and something that will keep up with her when we take them out!!
> 
> What have you got at the moment?



awww we have a whippet type dog called Queenie she is 13 now.


----------



## Viki

ahhh lovely, I think im going to need a bigger house to cope with my two monsters now


----------



## Steff

Viki said:


> ahhh lovely, I think im going to need a bigger house to cope with my two monsters now



lolol my lads uncle has got 2 big bousterious(?sp) poodles and there to much for him now he and his wife have split he got them and 3 boys under 13, even though they are her dogs lol.


----------



## Viki

Steffie said:


> lolol my lads uncle has got 2 big bousterious(?sp) poodles and there to much for him now he and his wife have split he got them and 3 boys under 13, even though they are her dogs lol.



Yikes!! Dont think Brad and i will ever be able to split up now!! neither of us could gives the dogs up


----------



## Steff

Viki said:


> Yikes!! Dont think Brad and i will ever be able to split up now!! neither of us could gives the dogs up



ROFL, i've always been a doggy person over moggies, most of my family are as well.


----------



## twinnie

hello all large coffee please 
steff hope your knee is feeling better


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all large coffee please
> steff hope your knee is feeling better



evening hun no work ?



it is better thanks x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> evening hun no work ?
> 
> 
> 
> it is better thanks x



no off today back in tomorrow afternoon went out with hubby and kids as this weekend will be the last weekend for about 3 weeks when the hubby and me are off work at the same time


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> no off today back in tomorrow afternoon went out with hubby and kids as this weekend will be the last weekend for about 3 weeks when the hubby and me are off work at the same time



aww its along time hun, kids ok? x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> aww its along time hun, kids ok? x



yeah just driving me up the wall when is it your son finishes up school?
is it this week or next i can never remember the english/welsh hoilday lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> yeah just driving me up the wall when is it your son finishes up school?
> is it this week or next i can never remember the english/welsh hoilday lol



lol they dont finsih for another 2 weeks lol.
Ach ive got it all to look forward to


----------



## ukjohn

Steffie said:


> lol they dont finsih for another 2 weeks lol.
> Ach ive got it all to look forward to



I thought you mums loved having the kids home from school, no getting up early, stay in bed half the morning, no hurry to do anything 

<<<<<<<<<<<John exits left in a hurry to avoid missiles


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> I thought you mums loved having the kids home from school, no getting up early, stay in bed half the morning, no hurry to do anything
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<John exits left in a hurry to avoid missiles



Hmm chases John to the exit with a very sharp instrument


Will the world cup ever be over grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

18.6
*
I HATE PASTA SO MUCH!*


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> 18.6
> *
> I HATE PASTA SO MUCH!*



oooh dear thats what pizza does to me.

U got work  2moro sam ?


----------



## LisaLQ

I know I moan a lot.  And imagine me sitting here with both hands over my mouth trying to stop one coming out.  But nope, I cant help it...

My sister takes me for a chuffing mug.  I love her - I really do, but when someone asks you to watch their daughter (leaving two older sons - teens - at home) for "a couple of hours", at lunchtime, then doesn't come home til after 9.30pm, that's taking the michael, surely?  She didnt even come to collect her, she sent one of the boys.  No phone call to say she'd be late, no phone call since to apologise/explain.

I dont mean to sound like I expect thanks or praise or anything, but an explanation would be nice.  Instead I see her gushing to her friend on Facebook about what a lovely time they had.  While their daughter was saying "no please dont make my tea, my mum's promised to cook with me when she gets home!" (obviously she ended up having tea, I couldn't leave her without!).


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> I know I moan a lot.  And imagine me sitting here with both hands over my mouth trying to stop one coming out.  But nope, I cant help it...
> 
> My sister takes me for a chuffing mug.  I love her - I really do, but when someone asks you to watch their daughter (leaving two older sons - teens - at home) for "a couple of hours", at lunchtime, then doesn't come home til after 9.30pm, that's taking the michael, surely?  She didnt even come to collect her, she sent one of the boys.  No phone call to say she'd be late, no phone call since to apologise/explain.
> 
> I dont mean to sound like I expect thanks or praise or anything, but an explanation would be nice.  Instead I see her gushing to her friend on Facebook about what a lovely time they had.  While their daughter was saying "no please dont make my tea, my mum's promised to cook with me when she gets home!" (obviously she ended up having tea, I couldn't leave her without!).



bloodn siblings cant live with em and all that, thats why mine are all over the country lol, at least even a text would suffice lisa but nothing at all then yes that really is taking the p BIG TIME


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steffie said:


> oooh dear thats what pizza does to me.
> 
> U got work  2moro sam ?



yup, and I'm up not so bright but way too early for it...

BG 6.6 this morning though. But I missed my 3am alarm to make sure levels were ok. Must have been, waking up at that 

Still feeling rough from my weekend of FP, it's not completely gone and all i want to do is crawl into bed. But I won't - being paid hourly means I can't afford a day off!  Go into training academy today for three weeks, and I'm terrified. Going to buddy up with my friend for live calls for the first few days though, as at the moment I'm a bit iffy about taking the calls on my own.


----------



## Steff

good morning all x

yayy we have rain lol x


----------



## Emmal31

Morning all x


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Morning all x



morning emma just having a break while i summer clean lol you ok?  any good with car shopping?


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> morning emma just having a break while i summer clean lol you ok?  any good with car shopping?



how r u?

I don't feel well and am in a bad mood  

Yeah we bought a 06 ford focus it's silver it's so nice xx


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> how r u?
> 
> I don't feel well and am in a bad mood
> 
> Yeah we bought a 06 ford focus it's silver it's so nice xx



Aw dear like i was last week hun, whats up?

Glad you found a car hun one less stress xx


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> Aw dear like i was last week hun, whats up?
> 
> Glad you found a car hun one less stress xx



Yeah definately, I'm glad it was easy to find. 

Lady problems  really need to go to the doctor about it. I'm quite annoyed that my sister and brother in law forgot my husband's birthday for the second year running x


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Yeah definately, I'm glad it was easy to find.
> 
> Lady problems  really need to go to the doctor about it. I'm quite annoyed that my sister and brother in law forgot my husband's birthday for the second year running x



goodness more so your sister hun, have you had words ? maybe forgetting once is allowed but then a second time is out of order.If you want a chat in private about it hun(lady probs) just PM me xx


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> goodness more so your sister hun, have you had words ? maybe forgetting once is allowed but then a second time is out of order.If you want a chat in private about it hun(lady probs) just PM me xx



I'm already annoyed at them because jessica is almost 6 months and they've seen her once and they don't live far away they could easily come and see her. I can't really say anything because it's not really my place. 

Thank you xx


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> I'm already annoyed at them because jessica is almost 6 months and they've seen her once and they don't live far away they could easily come and see her. I can't really say anything because it's not really my place.
> 
> Thank you xx



Aww it annoys me when im one of those that has none of her family near her and if i did id be there every day popping etc etc, it is a real shame there missing her grow up as they dnt stay little for long x


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> Aww it annoys me when im one of those that has none of her family near her and if i did id be there every day popping etc etc, it is a real shame there missing her grow up as they dnt stay little for long x



Yeah exactly and in a few months time my sister in law is moving to dubai so will hardly ever see her then so you'd think she would make the effort now


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Yeah exactly and in a few months time my sister in law is moving to dubai so will hardly ever see her then so you'd think she would make the effort now



bloody hell thats a long way eh, maybe she needs a kick up the butt, what does hubby say?


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> bloody hell thats a long way eh, maybe she needs a kick up the butt, what does hubby say?



he just says well if she wants to be like that then that's up to her I wish he'd say he's upset by the way they are acting to them but I know he won't. I keep putting pictures up of jessica on facebook and she comments on them all the time saying she really must see her because she's growing up fast but then it never happens. We made plans a few months ago for her to see Jessica but she never bothered turning up x


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> he just says well if she wants to be like that then that's up to her I wish he'd say he's upset by the way they are acting to them but I know he won't. I keep putting pictures up of jessica on facebook and she comments on them all the time saying she really must see her because she's growing up fast but then it never happens. We made plans a few months ago for her to see Jessica but she never bothered turning up x



Sounds like my oh, he moans at me about things but never actually tell the person say example his bro, it really is bang out of order it is not like she has to travel or theres any expense to her, does she have her own kids?


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> Sounds like my oh, he moans at me about things but never actually tell the person say example his bro, it really is bang out of order it is not like she has to travel or theres any expense to her, does she have her own kids?



No she's 28 and single she's a lawyer in london so she earns bucket loads xx


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> No she's 28 and single she's a lawyer in london so she earns bucket loads xx



mm maybe thats it, does she like kids in general? some people are just so work orienentated they dont have/give time for anything else.


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> mm maybe thats it, does she like kids in general? some people are just so work orienentated they dont have/give time for anything else.



She works hard but plays hard at the same time she has about 8 holidays a year abroad and I'm not even joking. I think she likes kids most of her friends are married and have children xx


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> She works hard but plays hard at the same time she has about 8 holidays a year abroad and I'm not even joking. I think she likes kids most of her friends are married and have children xx



god if shes looking for a best mate tell her im free lol, lucky gal ive not had 8 holidays in my 27 yr life time


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> god if shes looking for a best mate tell her im free lol, lucky gal ive not had 8 holidays in my 27 yr life time



I'll let her know lol although she is one of the unhappiest people that I know xx


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> I'll let her know lol although she is one of the unhappiest people that I know xx



well ill soon change that lol, who ever said money brings you happiness .


----------



## LisaLQ

I'm not the only one with family problems then?  My mam and dad are moving to France, and I'm not supposed to know (big sister told me), and they have no intentions of telling us until it's finalised.  Nice folks, huh?

Steffie - my sister apologised today (sort of) - guess where she's moving next year?  Newcastle lol.  

Then I'll have no-one down here other than Mick's parents...

Ps.  Interview went ok, had to do literacy and numeracy test - literacy I came out at level 3, numeracy was so hard as I've not done maths in 17 years, I came out level 2 (which is the level at which the course is at - thankfully).  They said to expect a letter accepting me in the post, and gave me an order form for my uniform, so presumably - that's a yes?


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> I'm not the only one with family problems then?  My mam and dad are moving to France, and I'm not supposed to know (big sister told me), and they have no intentions of telling us until it's finalised.  Nice folks, huh?
> 
> Steffie - my sister apologised today (sort of) - guess where she's moving next year?  Newcastle lol.
> 
> Then I'll have no-one down here other than Mick's parents...
> 
> Ps.  Interview went ok, had to do literacy and numeracy test - literacy I came out at level 3, numeracy was so hard as I've not done maths in 17 years, I came out level 2 (which is the level at which the course is at - thankfully).  They said to expect a letter accepting me in the post, and gave me an order form for my uniform, so presumably - that's a yes?



Hey hun dear me she is moving to news huh, you must tell her to pop round lol.Sounds all positive to me hun so let me be the first to cingratulate you x


----------



## Freddie99

Just seen the GP about my prescription, she handed over the script without arguing anything! Even better the pharmacy had everything in! I have now sacrificed a small child to placate the gods who control such things as this is not normal behaviour!


----------



## shiv

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazy day today. Now onto applying for more NHS jobs. Then shower and cook some tea for everyone (beef stirfry).

According to the scales, I have lost somewhere between 8 and 10 pounds since 20/06/10. On top of the half a stone I had lost before that. Trip to the doctor maybe?!


----------



## Steff

TomH said:


> Just seen the GP about my prescription, she handed over the script without arguing anything! Even better the pharmacy had everything in! I have now sacrificed a small child to placate the gods who control such things as this is not normal behaviour!



Good news Tom, very unusual to have such an easy trip to the pharmacy


----------



## AlisonM

I'll have a hot toddy please. I had a stonking great day in Edinburgh on Saturday despite the pouring rain, only now I've got a stinking cold. On top of that I've had a really challenging day at work and needed my braincell fully functioning when all the poor thing wanted was a warm bed and a bowl of chicken soup. I'm just going to go and feed the virtual fish and then I'm off to bed.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> I'll have a hot toddy please. I had a stonking great day in Edinburgh on Saturday despite the pouring rain, only now I've got a stinking cold. On top of that I've had a really challenging day at work and needed my braincell fully functioning when all the poor thing wanted was a warm bed and a bowl of chicken soup. I'm just going to go and feed the virtual fish and then I'm off to bed.



aww nice to hear u had a good weekend alison, you take care and take it easy hun xx


----------



## LisaLQ

*passes Alison a sugar free lemsip*

Hope you get well soon xx


----------



## Steff

Might be to much info time and the common northern side of me may be coming out but im off in the bath for a good soak and i must shave my legs, at the minute if you put my legs up next to a gorillas you would nto be able to tell the diffirence x

bk later


----------



## twinnie

sorry guys my computer crashed last nite fingers crossed its been okay so far {only been on 5 mins}again sorry


----------



## Steff

OoOO Now thats abit better ive shead half a stone shaving those legs of mine.


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> lol they dont finsih for another 2 weeks lol.
> Ach ive got it all to look forward to



sorry steff just seen this the pc crashed last nite in the middle of the conversion again sorry 
2 weeks god when do there go back ? mine go back on 16 th of august


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> sorry steff just seen this the pc crashed last nite in the middle of the conversion again sorry
> 2 weeks god when do there go back ? mine go back on 16 th of august



hehe thats ok hun ill let you off x


yes they dont go back till the 2nd of sept hun, blimey sucha hiuge diffirence.

my lad has his sports day tomorrow, he is doing a skipping race and the relay.


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> hehe thats ok hun ill let you off x
> 
> 
> yes they dont go back till the 2nd of sept hun, blimey sucha hiuge diffirence.
> 
> my lad has his sports day tomorrow, he is doing a skipping race and the relay.



ahhh i love sport day good luck


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> ahhh i love sport day good luck



thankis hun x


----------



## twinnie

well this is a quick visit going to bed now was working today nite nite all


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> well this is a quick visit going to bed now was working today nite nite all



nights hun xx


----------



## LisaLQ

LOL @ gorilla legs, when you get to my age (cor, dont I sound old?), I used to opt for gorilla shorts ie. just shaving below the knee.  Obviously now I'm going swimming, that's not an option any more


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## Steff

Right i'm off to drop lad off then he has his sports day, so laters all xx tc


----------



## cazscot

Morning all, I am away through to Edinburgh today for some sightseeing/shopping


----------



## Viki

Morning all, id like some virtual ice-cream, cake, chocolate, strawberries and cream and anything else really bad for me please.

I need cheering up


----------



## rachelha

cazscot said:


> Morning all, I am away through to Edinburgh today for some sightseeing/shopping



Enjoy, it is looking like it is going to be a beautiful day in ed. today.  Where are you planning on going?


----------



## twinnie

morning all large coffee please


----------



## cazscot

rachelha said:


> Enjoy, it is looking like it is going to be a beautiful day in ed. today.  Where are you planning on going?



No idea Rachel - just gonna go with the flow!  Never been to Harvey Nicks so want to go for a look then lunch somewhere nice and then more shopping. Poor hubby will be exhausted carrying all the bags LOL


----------



## Steff

Morning gals, have a good day out caz.

rach hows things this morning did you have a bad night?

morning twinnie x

viki hope your feeling better soon

Bit of a shambles with sports day it dont start till 10.30 grr .


----------



## rachelha

Steffie said:


> Morning gals, have a good day out caz.
> 
> rach hows things this morning did you have a bad night?
> 
> morning twinnie x
> 
> viki hope your feeling better soon
> 
> Bit of a shambles with sports day it dont start till 10.30 grr .



Thanks for asking Steffie, I was up about every hour & half during the night checking and was at 7.1 this morning.  Now up to 11.9, this might just be my normal post meal spike, but I will be checking again in a bit.  I think I will see if I can sweet talk the canteen into making me an omlette today, so I can have a carb free lunch.  

Feeling like a zombie at work, and the work has got around that I am leaving earlier than planned, if another person says to me "before you go could you just....."  I think I am going to go home sick.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Thanks for asking Steffie, I was up about every hour & half during the night checking and was at 7.1 this morning.  Now up to 11.9, this might just be my normal post meal spike, but I will be checking again in a bit.  I think I will see if I can sweet talk the canteen into making me an omlette today, so I can have a carb free lunch.
> 
> Feeling like a zombie at work, and the work has got around that I am leaving earlier than planned, if another person says to me "before you go could you just....."  I think I am going to go home sick.



aww just say back look before i go ill do sod all now leave me alone,im sure the canteen staff will be sweet with making you an omlette its not rocket science hehe xxx t/c.

Right best get going here x  bk laters


----------



## AlisonM

LisaLQ said:


> *passes Alison a sugar free lemsip*
> 
> Hope you get well soon xx



Cheers!

I feel much better this morning, at least my nose has dried up and the headache is much better. Things are much quieter in the office this morning as well, so my braincell can have a wee rest.


----------



## Steff

Well had a great morning sons sports day went off without a hitch and his team eventuall ended up coming second, but he won both of his races so he is happy lol


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all, wow just had sons report and what a star, he was told if he got a good report he would be getting a treat, not 1 negative comment and 100% attendence for 2 terms woooooo im soooo proud.


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> Afternoon all, wow just had sons report and what a star, he was told if he got a good report he would be getting a treat, not 1 negative comment and 100% attendence for 2 terms woooooo im soooo proud.



afternoon steff, well done to your son  xx


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> afternoon steff, well done to your son  xx



Thanks Emma,  how are you xX

I'm just sat listening to the ongoing rows of my neighbour all dayyyyyyyyyyyyy its been going.


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> Thanks Emma,  how are you xX
> 
> I'm just sat listening to the ongoing rows of my neighbour all dayyyyyyyyyyyyy its been going.



who'd have neighbours hey 

I'm okay thanks, how are u hun xx


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> who'd have neighbours hey
> 
> I'm okay thanks, how are u hun xx



Yeah im fine, apart from being  skint till Friday so beans for rest of week lol.


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> Yeah im fine, apart from being  skint till Friday so beans for rest of week lol.



I know the feeling, especially when we pay for the new car tomorrow


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> I know the feeling, especially when we pay for the new car tomorrow



Dear me , its the DD's at the beginning of the month that do it to us grr.But gotta pay the bills .


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> Dear me , its the DD's at the beginning of the month that do it to us grr.But gotta pay the bills .



Yea unfortunately, life would be a lot simpler if money wasn't an issue wouldn't it


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Yea unfortunately, life would be a lot simpler if money wasn't an issue wouldn't it



Yes we can but dream hun, well at least i have some cheese in i can melt tat on the toast before i add the beans lolol.


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> Yes we can but dream hun, well at least i have some cheese in i can melt tat on the toast before i add the beans lolol.



Ooooh yummy that's what I had for dinner yesterday


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Ooooh yummy that's what I had for dinner yesterday



im not a huge lover of cheese unless its edam, but i cant melt that lol so going to nick some of his chedder


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> im not a huge lover of cheese unless its edam, but i cant melt that lol so going to nick some of his chedder



I love cheese, I'm sure he won't notice


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> I love cheese, I'm sure he won't notice



lol i'll blame it on that mouse .


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> lol i'll blame it on that mouse .



clever mouse getting into the fridge all by itself  I've had such a peaceful day Jess has been asleep for most of it, I had a lovely walk to the supermarket and bought some bits for dinner and a new swimming costume. I did go swimming in the end yesterday and felt a lot better for having done it


----------



## LisaLQ

cazscot said:


> Morning all, I am away through to Edinburgh today for some sightseeing/shopping



Hope you have/had a fab time!



AlisonM said:


> Cheers!
> 
> I feel much better this morning, at least my nose has dried up and the headache is much better. Things are much quieter in the office this morning as well, so my braincell can have a wee rest.



Lemsip worked then *takes a bow* - glad you're feeling better 



Steffie said:


> Afternoon all, wow just had sons report and what a star, he was told if he got a good report he would be getting a treat, not 1 negative comment and 100% attendence for 2 terms woooooo im soooo proud.



Whoohoo - good reports rock - well done to him and for sports day too.



Steffie said:


> Yeah im fine, apart from being  skint till Friday so beans for rest of week lol.



I know that feeling.  Thank god it's hubby's b'day today, his b'day money is paying for a take out (shhhh dont tell the doc)...


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> clever mouse getting into the fridge all by itself  I've had such a peaceful day Jess has been asleep for most of it, I had a lovely walk to the supermarket and bought some bits for dinner and a new swimming costume. I did go swimming in the end yesterday and felt a lot better for having done it



nice 1 hun, glad today has been better for u xx

good choice gong swimming btw, x


----------



## Steff

lol naughty lisa hehe, if its chinese save me a prawn cracker. yes im very proud mummy


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> nice 1 hun, glad today has been better for u xx
> 
> good choice gong swimming btw, x



Thank you xxx

I think I woke up on the right side of the bed today 

Wish I was going swimming tonight as well but i'm going again tomorrow night so not long to wait x


----------



## Emmal31

Yum I'd love a take away  I hope you enjoy it whatever you decide to have


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Thank you xxx
> 
> I think I woke up on the right side of the bed today
> 
> Wish I was going swimming tonight as well but i'm going again tomorrow night so not long to wait x



See a swimming addict like me, i bumped into quite literally a girl i went to school with must of been 5 years since i last seen her, but she was asking me to come on a wednesdays with her.


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> See a swimming addict like me, i bumped into quite literally a girl i went to school with must of been 5 years since i last seen her, but she was asking me to come on a wednesdays with her.



It's weird when that happens, are you going to?


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> It's weird when that happens, are you going to?



Not sure yet, i'm abit wary of her she used to be a bit of a bully at school and when she sees me in a bathing costume ill be her perfect target.


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> Not sure yet, i'm abit wary of her she used to be a bit of a bully at school and when she sees me in a bathing costume ill be her perfect target.



Maybe steer clear then just to be on the safe side. I better go Jess has woken up and wants a feed, speak to you tomorrow hun  xxx


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Maybe steer clear then just to be on the safe side. I better go Jess has woken up and wants a feed, speak to you tomorrow hun  xxx



bye hun catch you soon tgc xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

so today:

I had a one to one coaching session and told the lovely trainer all about the issues i'm having with some of the parts of the job and was told not to worry, i will get additional coaching if i'm worried. That was ace.

I also discovered a bully in our training group. He really upset me earlier, causing the entire group to have a good b***h about him at break and me to find out what was said about me...so I reported it. There were tears because it really upset me. I'ms o glad I'm on the phones on my own now, don't have to deal with nasty individuals. well i do...but not nasty rude bullies...


----------



## cazscot

AlisonM said:


> Cheers!
> 
> I feel much better this morning, at least my nose has dried up and the headache is much better. Things are much quieter in the office this morning as well, so my braincell can have a wee rest.



Glad you are feeling better Alison x



Steffie said:


> Well had a great morning sons sports day went off without a hitch and his team eventuall ended up coming second, but he won both of his races so he is happy lol





Steffie said:


> Afternoon all, wow just had sons report and what a star, he was told if he got a good report he would be getting a treat, not 1 negative comment and 100% attendence for 2 terms woooooo im soooo proud.



Fantastic Steffie, you must be beaming from ear to ear !


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Glad you are feeling better Alison x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic Steffie, you must be beaming from ear to ear !



Yeah i cant stop smiling lol, x


----------



## cazscot

Thanks everyone, had a great day in Edinburgh but now knackered - think a nice long bath is called for, be back later.


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Thanks everyone, had a great day in Edinburgh but now knackered - think a nice long bath is called for, be back later.



Enjoy caz x


----------



## Freddie99

Eurgh, one dose of the shits and a dose of unpleasant relatives makes me ill. Still ill. Don't want this.


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> so today:
> 
> I had a one to one coaching session and told the lovely trainer all about the issues i'm having with some of the parts of the job and was told not to worry, i will get additional coaching if i'm worried. That was ace.
> 
> I also discovered a bully in our training group. He really upset me earlier, causing the entire group to have a good b***h about him at break and me to find out what was said about me...so I reported it. There were tears because it really upset me. I'ms o glad I'm on the phones on my own now, don't have to deal with nasty individuals. well i do...but not nasty rude bullies...



Grrrr! Let me at him!  Good for you for dealing with it Sam


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> Eurgh, one dose of the shits and a dose of unpleasant relatives makes me ill. Still ill. Don't want this.



Ack! Sorry to hear it Tom. Have you seen Paul's video of you and Shelley yet? Might cheer you up!

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=9649


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Grrrr! Let me at him!  Good for you for dealing with it Sam



I'm livid just thinking about it, seriously


----------



## rachelha

cazscot said:


> Thanks everyone, had a great day in Edinburgh but now knackered - think a nice long bath is called for, be back later.



Did you make it to Harvey NIcs?  I think I have only been in there twice.


----------



## cazscot

rachelha said:


> Did you make it to Harvey NIcs?  I think I have only been in there twice.



Yep Rachel made it there but didnt buy anything...  Ended up having lunch in the Hard Rock Cafe, hate to think how many calories I consumed


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I'm livid just thinking about it, seriously



Don't waste valuable neurons on him Sam, save 'em for the good stuff!


----------



## cazscot

Thanks Steffie, had a lovely bath.

Tom - hope you are feeling better soon x

Sam - good for you dealing with the bully I hate bullies.

Right I am away to lie in bed and watch some TV for a while then early night x


----------



## Steff

nights caz


im away for a bath x


----------



## Steff

Goodness me just cryed a river watching a very upsetting show on bbc.


----------



## shiv

Had a horrible day. I've basically spent the whole day holding back tears - I know when I cry I'll feel much better about everything but right now I'm just all arghhhh.

These stupid night shifts are doing my head in. My levels either run low all shift or high all shift, I can't get the balance right. My sleeping pattern is out the window because of the stupid shifts. I've had 4 out of the 7 night shifts this week - somehow, between a team of like 10 of us, that doesn't seem fair. I'm off to the agency tomorrow to see if I can get in with them. I'm not a 9-5 office person in the slightest but it would suit me a bit better at the moment, in terms of gearing up for uni (see below) and sorting out some of my confidence issues (eg being able to go to yoga classes).

Also want to get a volunteer placement at Birmingham Children's Hospital soon to boost my application for child nursing, as well as possibly doing another AS level in something like human biology. I'm still hammering away at NHS applications but getting nowhere with that (I'm not one to give up easily though, I'll just keep applying!). I want to get my uni application in in September so I'm in one of the first waves of applications the unis get. I'm still not sure where to go, so I'm spreading my applications across the country, which in theory then gives me until early next year to actually pick somewhere.

...and the other part of me still really wants to do my degree in something like disaster management or teaching or something. I really need to sort out what the hell I want to do with my life.

Saw the dr who said my weight loss is unusual but makes sense with all that has happened over the past 3 months or so, she's sending me for more blood tests on Friday (is it worth asking for another hba1c already?! only had it done 2 weeks ago!) and wants me to come back in a month to see how my weight is doing.

/end essay!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## ypauly

Morning steff.

Shiv I hope everything turns out ok for you.


----------



## twinnie

morning all large coffee please milk no sugar cheers


----------



## Steff

morning pauly 

hi twinnie x


----------



## cazscot

Morning all.

Shiv hope you manage to get everyting sorted x


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Shiv hope you manage to get everyting sorted x



Morning Caz hows things


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Morning Caz hows things



I am shattered today, Steffie, thanks for asking.  Dont know what I have done...  Bloods good but must have just overdone it yesterday...  And I have so much housework to do


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> I am shattered today, Steffie, thanks for asking.  Dont know what I have done...  Bloods good but must have just overdone it yesterday...  And I have so much housework to do



Aww take it easy, easy to say eh.

Ive been doing abit this morning(housework) i have relatives coming next week and i like to get an early start


----------



## Steff

Right thats me going for abit now fingers crossed im off to see that mates dad of mine he thinks he could have a lil job for me xx


hi and bye Emma lol xx


----------



## Emmal31

afternoon all  xx


----------



## gail1

Afternoon all
Been to art therapy then went swimming managed 40 lengths today my arms ached when i got out of pool. got home massive salad for dinner stuffed my face with that lol


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> Afternoon all
> Been to art therapy then went swimming managed 40 lengths today my arms ached when i got out of pool. got home massive salad for dinner stuffed my face with that lol



Good afternoon Gail! You've done a lot more than I have today!


----------



## LisaLQ

Molly cat is home with me now, she finally stopped feeding the kittens and is booked in at the rescue's vet for her spay Thursday or Friday.

Her daughter (Mini or Minnie) has had no offer of a home yet, though, such a shame, as she's a gorgeous kitten, lovely tabby girl...(click it, it's a video)...




Not the best views of her, she has no manners when she's eating LOL.

Here's a pic (taken a week or so back I think)...
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/ratastrophe/Cats/37359_445070960476_779635476_598016.jpg


----------



## randomange

LisaLQ said:


> Molly cat is home with me now, she finally stopped feeding the kittens and is booked in at the rescue's vet for her spay Thursday or Friday.
> 
> Her daughter (Mini or Minnie) has had no offer of a home yet, though, such a shame, as she's a gorgeous kitten, lovely tabby girl...(click it, it's a video)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best views of her, she has no manners when she's eating LOL.
> 
> Here's a pic (taken a week or so back I think)...
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/ratastrophe/Cats/37359_445070960476_779635476_598016.jpg



Oh Lisa, she's gorgeous!  I would totally offer to take her if we weren't renting at the moment - she's lovely!   I'm sure someone will snap her up soon.


----------



## Steff

Aww thats so gorge lisa, random is right she will be snapped up x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

So I spent money I shouldn't have in town today after work. And ok, so it was for needed stuff...well the stress ball wasn't needed its just for my desk at work. But I had to pick up some dextrose (YUCK) as I'm out of all things hypo, some hair bobbles and some tweezers. And now I've just brought tickets for the train on friday to go see my parents - dad is paying me back but I feel like my bank account has just taken a bit of a battering  ROLL ON PAYDAY

Today was a much better day  I managed to start getting the confiance to go for my targets. Hopefully I'll get a few tomorrow as well  This morning was terrible and after work I really didn't want to go back


----------



## Steff

Evening all tuna pasta for tea , bit ott with it me thinks could only eat half hehe.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

don't you just HATE it when randomers try and add you on facebook?


----------



## AlisonM

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> don't you just HATE it when randomers try and add you on facebook?



Yep. I look at the name and think "I know my memory is bad, but I really *don't* know you do I?"


----------



## cazscot

gail1 said:


> Afternoon all
> Been to art therapy then went swimming managed 40 lengths today my arms ached when i got out of pool. got home massive salad for dinner stuffed my face with that lol




Well done Gail .  I wish I could swim but I have a fear of the water...


----------



## cazscot

LisaLQ said:


> Molly cat is home with me now, she finally stopped feeding the kittens and is booked in at the rescue's vet for her spay Thursday or Friday.
> 
> Her daughter (Mini or Minnie) has had no offer of a home yet, though, such a shame, as she's a gorgeous kitten, lovely tabby girl...(click it, it's a video)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best views of her, she has no manners when she's eating LOL.
> 
> Here's a pic (taken a week or so back I think)...
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/ratastrophe/Cats/37359_445070960476_779635476_598016.jpg




She is sooo cute!


----------



## cazscot

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> don't you just HATE it when randomers try and add you on facebook?



Yep I hate that, makes me mad


----------



## cazscot

Must be a glutton for punishment have just done a 45 mins body combat class then a 45 mins body pump class after that so I am now knackered off for a nice long hot bath...


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Must be a glutton for punishment have just done a 45 mins body combat class then a 45 mins body pump class after that so I am now knackered off for a nice long hot bath...



Good going x


----------



## cazscot

Night night all


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Night night all



Nights sleep well x


----------



## rachelha

My car passed its MOT without needing anything done 

That is the first time that has ever happened to me.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> My car passed its MOT without needing anything done
> 
> That is the first time that has ever happened to me.



Brillaint hun one less thing for you to worry about now xx


good on the car lol


----------



## Steff

Nights all xx


----------



## ypauly

i was going to post about my happiness at having cracked my phone problem at work, so now i can get on here at any time. Even at work



Then i read runners thread, how sad and heartbreaking.


----------



## cazscot

Think I have ate something that hasn't agreed with me been up for a couple of hours now with an upset tummy


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

I am slightly irritated by the fact that my Hotmail page has constant ads trying to get me to sign onto the army. Talk about rubbing salt into the wounds. Other than that all is well. The sunshine coast has reverted to the usual summer weather of absolutely tipping it down.

Tom


----------



## LisaLQ

What a change in the weather, eh - we have had rain and thunder since yesterday aft, right through the night.

Got lots on today, got to...go to Shipley, go swimming, buy Mick's b'day pressie, come home, tidy house from top to bottom, pick up snake, drop off Molly for op, go to open evening at the college.

I've not been this busy in years lol.  Reality will be...go to Shipley, go swimming and get pressie...come home and sit on Facebook


----------



## Steff

Good morning all 

yayyyy rain come down more pleaseeeeeeee lol hope alls well. x

hope your feeling better soon caz x


----------



## Steff

Right im off to drop lad off then he has a concert he is putting on with about 30 other pupils so catch everyone later xxx


----------



## twinnie

morning all large coffee


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning all large coffee



Morning hun coming up.

I have opening evening tonight,im going to meet lads new teacher and see his new class,just get me a stiff drink will someone please lol x


----------



## twinnie

no problem steff  double measure coming up


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> no problem steff  double measure coming up



thanks hun all went well so ill have a treble hehe

 u ok?


----------



## Steff

Sorry hun ill lov ya and leave ya for now, gotta fight  on my hands with a blender at the minute and im not winning 


laters x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> thanks hun all went well so ill have a treble hehe
> 
> u ok?



yeah i am ok just shatted and i am working a long day tomorrow 8am to 9pm 
arrgggg lol 
hows you and yours ?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> yeah i am ok just shatted and i am working a long day tomorrow 8am to 9pm
> arrgggg lol
> hows you and yours ?



hey hun all fine thx


----------



## Steff

Evening all 

Lisa im pleased the op went well hun x 

Im heading to bed for an early night, my tootchache is kiling me grr,

Nights all xx


----------



## shiv

Think the cat is dying  he has been hiding under my sister's bed for over 24 hours now. Not eating, my mum said when he did come out from under the bed he was slouching to one side and making noises like he was going to be sick...poor little fella. See what happens tomorrow.


----------



## ypauly

awww sorry to hear about the cat Shiv. we thought one of ours was gone for goodwhen it went missing the day after we moved, luckily she turned up 3 days later. they are very resiliant little creatures.


----------



## twinnie

morning all hope everyone has a good day large coffee please before i go to work


----------



## cazscot

Rachel - glad your car passed its MOT. I hate when MOT time comes around...
Steffie - hope your toothache is better x
Shiv - I am sorry about the cat (hugs). 

I am away for some hot chocolate to see if it can help me get back to sleep - only had 4 hours so I am shattered.


----------



## cazscot

Morning *hands Twinnie a large coffee*


----------



## twinnie

cazscot said:


> Morning *hands Twinnie a large coffee*



thanks very much hope the hot choccy works and you get some sleep


----------



## cazscot

twinnie said:


> thanks very much hope the hot choccy works and you get some sleep



Thanks Twinnie


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## LisaLQ

Worth a trip to the vets?


----------



## shiv

Spoke to the vet, he said he thinks he probably is on his way out...not much they could do etc. Been told to keep him comfortable and try and get him to eat.


----------



## LisaLQ

If he's on his way out, and suffering, then maybe it would be kinder to put him to sleep rather than prolong it?

(((hugs)))


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all well hope everyones well

Emma if you pop in hun I went to see my mates dad and he said he has got some work for me , it is 4 days a week xx


----------



## shiv

LisaLQ said:


> If he's on his way out, and suffering, then maybe it would be kinder to put him to sleep rather than prolong it?
> 
> (((hugs)))



The vet said as long as he's not in pain he's happy for Tiggs to stay at home. He's just lying down the side of the sofa staring into space. He's not showing that he's in any kind of pain. He's not walking very well, he keeps falling over when he tries to walk.

The vet said he should go in the next couple of days. Hope it doesn't take too long. If he's still like this on Mon/Tues we'll take him to the vet.


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> Afternoon all well hope everyones well
> 
> Emma if you pop in hun I went to see my mates dad and he said he has got some work for me , it is 4 days a week xx



Woops only just saw this steff! good news hun  sorry we keep missing each other the past couple of days xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

worst day ever. Hypered hugely at work and got in trouble for making a couple of mistakes and then going over breaktime because of the hyper :/ Pretty upset...I'm not sure who to talk to about it though.

oh and i was sent a birthday card addressed to my old surname. i am FUMING!!!


----------



## twinnie

hi guys just popping in for a coffee


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all,

Tired and annoyed at failing some uni exams. I'll have to resit in September. Just frustrated with myself. Thinking about my old man again.

Tom


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Tired and annoyed at failing some uni exams. I'll have to resit in September. Just frustrated with myself. Thinking about my old man again.
> 
> Tom



Ack! Sorry to hear that Tom  I had similar problems in my first year (best friend/leukaemia) and the uni were very understanding, hope yours is making allowances for circumstances.


----------



## Steff

Aww am is back tomorrow hope she enjoyed her hols in Deven

missed her big time


----------



## rossi_mac

Was she in devon!?? I have just spent from monday staying in devon near dorset but spent most of time in dorset!! Who'd of thought!!

Hope all well, Steff et all 

Tom hope you sort it, I failed a few end of second year, it was the kick up the bum I needed, good luck solider


----------



## cazscot

TomH said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Tired and annoyed at failing some uni exams. I'll have to resit in September. Just frustrated with myself. Thinking about my old man again.
> 
> Tom



Oh Tom I am sorry to hear that  we have a "consideration of special circumstances" form that you can fill in does your uni have something similar?


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Was she in devon!?? I have just spent from monday staying in devon near dorset but spent most of time in dorset!! Who'd of thought!!
> 
> Hope all well, Steff et all
> 
> Tom hope you sort it, I failed a few end of second year, it was the kick up the bum I needed, good luck solider



yeah with her family,


----------



## rachelha

sorry to hear that Tom, do you know if they have taken into account your extenuating circumstances?


----------



## shiv

Back from work at last, I hate work I hate work I hate work.

Tom sorry to hear about exams. Have emailed you.


----------



## shiv

This is going to sound really pathetic, but since losing my phone last weekend (it should be with me tomorrow or Monday), I've obviously not been able to contact anyone when away from my laptop. I've been really struggling with the d, emotionally wise, because I can normally text someone when I'm high or low or whatever. I've gone back to having to dealing with it all by myself, which is something I haven't had to do since finding this place and finding the friends I've made from here. Normally I can text someone and be like "argh, can't get under 10!" or "can't get above 5 and stay there!" and I can get rid of some of the stuff...but I haven't been able to.

I really hope my phone comes back tomorrow.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> This is going to sound really pathetic, but since losing my phone last weekend (it should be with me tomorrow or Monday), I've obviously not been able to contact anyone when away from my laptop. I've been really struggling with the d, emotionally wise, because I can normally text someone when I'm high or low or whatever. I've gone back to having to dealing with it all by myself, which is something I haven't had to do since finding this place and finding the friends I've made from here. Normally I can text someone and be like "argh, can't get under 10!" or "can't get above 5 and stay there!" and I can get rid of some of the stuff...but I haven't been able to.
> 
> I really hope my phone comes back tomorrow.



Sorry to hear this Shiv, hope the phone comes post haste! It's remarkable how we come to rely on these things, without really realising it. I had problems with my ISP all week and it's had me tearing my hair out! I know some people who are virtually paralysed without their cars! What's the betting your levels start to behave when you get your little lifeline back? Hope so!


----------



## Northerner

Morning Steff!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steff!



Morning Alan how are you


----------



## twinnie

morning i am a happy bunny off all weekend yippee large diet coke please


----------



## Steff

morning .....


----------



## bex123

morning everyone , large coffee plz , hate it when i wake up more tired than when i went to bed , would help if i stopped going to bed at silly o clock though.... must be getting old


----------



## shiv

Hmmm...not moving in with my dad anymore, but I have friends looking for another housemate, so that's something to think about!


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Morning Alan how are you



Sorry for not responding Steffie! Feeling excited at getting my poem in a book!  Hopefully will help get my name recognised in a few more places around the world before the big push for total domination starts! Mwahahaha!!!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Sorry for not responding Steffie! Feeling excited at getting my poem in a book!  Hopefully will help get my name recognised in a few more places around the world before the big push for total domination starts! Mwahahaha!!!



Yes I hope you will still find time to cone and see us mere mortals when you have took over the world.


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Yes I hope you will still find time to cone and see us mere mortals when you have took over the world.



There will always be a place in my heart for you all, even when I am living the millionaire lifestyle


----------



## Emmal31

Afternoon all, not feeling well today I woke up to a 16.5 for no apparant reason managed to bring it down again but still feeling the effects from the high  xx


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Afternoon all, not feeling well today I woke up to a 16.5 for no apparant reason managed to bring it down again but still feeling the effects from the high  xx



Awww sorry to hear levels are so high hun,hope there on the way down hun xx

missed you again hehe xx


----------



## am64

Im back !!!!!!!! fantastic time ... totally recommend Beesands to anyone !!! more tales to come but ....got washing to put out and cider to drink !!! photos will get posted sometime when i can find the camaera ....


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> Im back !!!!!!!! fantastic time ... totally recommend Beesands to anyone !!! more tales to come but ....got washing to put out and cider to drink !!! photos will get posted sometime when i can find the camaera ....



welcome back  you have been missed if none more so then by meeeee lol, shall catch you later i have a chilli to start on from catch xxx


----------



## Steff

Is anyone watching 101 ways to leave a game show it is hilarious


----------



## cazscot

Emmal31 said:


> Afternoon all, not feeling well today I woke up to a 16.5 for no apparant reason managed to bring it down again but still feeling the effects from the high  xx



(((Hugs))) Emma hope you are feeling better soon xxx



am64 said:


> Im back !!!!!!!! fantastic time ... totally recommend Beesands to anyone !!! more tales to come but ....got washing to put out and cider to drink !!! photos will get posted sometime when i can find the camaera ....




Welcome back AM sounds as if you had a fantastic time x



Steffie said:


> Is anyone watching 101 ways to leave a game show it is hilarious



Havent seen it Steffie but looking forward to Tonights the Night as I a a big John Barrowman fan...


----------



## cazscot

Large cuppa tea for me please barkeep   Been on the go all day and need some caffeine! 

Really pleased with myself as I managed to do 20 mins on the crosstrainer in the gym, I have never been fit enough to do it before...  Also did my 1 hour body pump class then went for a wander round town and managed 15,000 steps so my wee legs are killing me now...  Off to watch tv now will check in later x


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> (((Hugs))) Emma hope you are feeling better soon xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back AM sounds as if you had a fantastic time x
> 
> 
> 
> Havent seen it Steffie but looking forward to Tonights the Night as I a a big John Barrowman fan...



oOooOo no cant stand him lol


----------



## tracey w

Hey Steffie,

tried to pm you, but it said you were not taking calls, or summat like that?


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Hey Steffie,
> 
> tried to pm you, but it said you were not taking calls, or summat like that?



Yeah.....sorry


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> Yeah.....sorry



????????????????????


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> ????????????????????



?????????????????????????????????//


----------



## tracey w

Have I done something? Or missed something? Not had any internet all week.


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Have I done something? Or missed something? Not had any internet all week.



done something? nope missed something? nope


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Large cuppa tea for me please barkeep   Been on the go all day and need some caffeine!
> 
> Really pleased with myself as I managed to do 20 mins on the crosstrainer in the gym, I have never been fit enough to do it before...  Also did my 1 hour body pump class then went for a wander round town and managed 15,000 steps so my wee legs are killing me now...  Off to watch tv now will check in later x



Serious kudos to you Caz - those cross trainers are diabolical! Fantastic!


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> done something? nope missed something? nope




Dont know what is going on Steff?

 But I have not had any internet all week.

 I dont understand this to be honest, I thought you were my friend? Must have got that wrong I guess. I dont appreciate your rudeness for no reason. I thought we were all here to support each other? How sad.

 Sorry to have to put this out there, but if you wont take my messages?


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Dont know what is going on Steff?
> 
> But I have not had any internet all week.
> 
> I dont understand this to be honest, I thought you were my friend? Must have got that wrong I guess. I dont appreciate your rudeness for no reason. I thought we were all here to support each other? How sad.
> 
> Sorry to have to put this out there, but if you wont take my messages?



I have had my messages off for about 3-4 hours Tracey for a good reason, i dont see where i have not supported or been a friend????


----------



## am64

hey steffy i just tried to pm you ...come on hun spill ????


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> I have had my messages off for about 3-4 hours Tracey for a good reason, i dont see where i have not supported or been a friend????



Ok then, if ive misread the ???s etc then fine. If you want to chat when your ready, I am here for you.


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hey steffy i just tried to pm you ...come on hun spill ????



oh goodness theres nothing wrong i just wanted them off for abit


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Ok then, if ive misread the ???s etc then fine. If you want to chat when your ready, I am here for you.



pmmed you hun X


----------



## am64

she must just want a bit of peace and quiet ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> she must just want a bit of peace and quiet ?



yes all te admirers and fans pmming me just wares me out lol x


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> yes all te admirers and fans pmming me just wares me out lol x



hahaaaa xx


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> Serious kudos to you Caz - those cross trainers are diabolical! Fantastic!




Thanks Northerner, my legs are killing me now - definitely overdone it a bit...


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Thanks Northerner, my legs are killing me now - definitely overdone it a bit...



Rest and recover tomorrow Carol - don't overdo it!


----------



## Steff

Just had a mini pork pie and felt guilty so had it with some iceberg and some bits of carrot


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Just had a mini pork pie and felt guilty so had it with some iceberg and some bits of carrot



Sounds like a perfectly balanced treat Steffie - don't feel guilty!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Sounds like a perfectly balanced treat Steffie - don't feel guilty!



Thanks Northerner had to tempt myself away from the HP, i th ink somewhere i saw the sauce is full of sugar.


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Thanks Northerner had to tempt myself away from the HP, i th ink somewhere i saw the sauce is full of sugar.



Oh dear! I know what's on my menu tomorrow....slurp!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Oh dear! I know what's on my menu tomorrow....slurp!



lol  
hows the knee doing N ?


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> Rest and recover tomorrow Carol - don't overdo it!



Will do 



Steffie said:


> Just had a mini pork pie and felt guilty so had it with some iceberg and some bits of carrot



I agree with Northerner Steffie, sounds like a nice balanced snack LOL  x


----------



## cazscot

Night all I am away to my bed x


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Night all I am away to my bed x



nights CZ catch you soon , sleep well xx


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> nights CZ catch you soon , sleep well xx



You too Steffie x


----------



## Steff

Away to dream land now, nights all xX


----------



## smile4loubie

an hour too late but NIGHT STEFFIE AND CAZ!!!! =)


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## twinnie

morning all large coffee


----------



## cazscot

Morning Everybody, morning Steffie, morning Twinnie *passes Twinnie large coffee*.

I overdid the exercise yesterday big time and every muscle in my body is crying out now...  Nice long hot radox bath me thinks...  Needless to say not going to my 10am class this morning...


----------



## Emmal31

cazscot said:


> (((Hugs))) Emma hope you are feeling better soon xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back AM sounds as if you had a fantastic time x
> 
> 
> 
> Havent seen it Steffie but looking forward to Tonights the Night as I a a big John Barrowman fan...



Thanks carol


----------



## Emmal31

Morning all, feeling a lot better today xx


----------



## Steff

morning day to myself till about 6 wooooooooooooo.


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> morning day to myself till about 6 wooooooooooooo.



Hey hun how are you? xx


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Hey hun how are you? xx



hiya im fine hows u x


----------



## cazscot

Emma, glad you're feeling a bit better today x

Steffie, hope you have a nice relaxing afternoon yourself  

I am just chilling out for the rest of the day and catching up on tv programmes


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Emma, glad you're feeling a bit better today x
> 
> Steffie, hope you have a nice relaxing afternoon yourself
> 
> I am just chilling out for the rest of the day and catching up on tv programmes



Excellent im just watching old only fools and horses x


----------



## shiv

Feeling a bit calmer today. Cat is definitely on his way out but seems content just to nap all day.

Thinking about going to a yoga class tomorrow. I get a bit nervous about things like that, but I'm hoping to work up the courage.


----------



## Steff

Evening all x


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everyone doing ?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all hows everyone doing ?



eve hun all good xxx u ?


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> eve hun all good xxx u ?



yeah bit tired but fine


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> yeah bit tired but fine



OoOo only 5 days to go and then the dreaded summer hols start lol x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> OoOo only 5 days to go and then the dreaded summer hols start lol x



lol we are just about to start our 4 th week of the hoildays just over 3 weeks to go


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> lol we are just about to start our 4 th week of the hoildays just over 3 weeks to go



lol ill be gone by then


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> lol ill be gone by then



going to the school uniform shop to get all there kit on my next day off its going to be so strange as i have 2 uniforms to buy as my wee boy starts primary 1 i am going to be sobbing at the school with joy 6 hours free every day bliss lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> going to the school uniform shop to get all there kit on my next day off its going to be so strange as i have 2 uniforms to buy as my wee boy starts primary 1 i am going to be sobbing at the school with joy 6 hours free every day bliss lol



lolol awwww,


----------



## Steff

Night nights chaps and chapessess xx


----------



## LisaLQ

Morning all - how's things?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

*day Of The Pump* :d


----------



## twinnie

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> *day Of The Pump* :d



good luck sam


----------



## bex123

morning all  , good luck sam!! hope everyone has a good day , large coffee plz , mountain of housework to do thats been ignored all weekend...


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


good luck sam x


----------



## am64

good luck sam !!
mornin all ......so brillliant noooooo school for son ....
daughter came home last night....great to see her ...shes finally decided where to go next year as shes been offered a place at central st martins in london and is a happy bunny ...
hubby back to work
me ....well washing, dog walking and shopping ....soon ... coffee first


----------



## Steff

well done to your dawta hun xxx


----------



## am64

thanks steffie ....you know it was the first holiday we have had when the kids werent straight back to school ....AND didnt have to worry about getting work done for it !!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> thanks steffie ....you know it was the first holiday we have had when the kids werent straight back to school ....AND didnt have to worry about getting work done for it !!!



lol nice to not have the pressure hun, got my dad here on wednesday for 2 weeks so bring on the manic cleaning lol


----------



## am64

heeheee ...im catching up with mine on friday ...i will try and post a photo of beesands ...


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> heeheee ...im catching up with mine on friday ...i will try and post a photo of beesands ...



nice one hun , away to do abit of ironing now, byeee x


----------



## am64

ironing ...whats that ..neverheard of it !! like my new avater ???


----------



## am64

hope this works ...we were staying in cottages by the sea wall
...


----------



## Emmal31

Morning all, hi am did you have a nice holiday? It looks so nice there xx


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Morning all, hi am did you have a nice holiday? It looks so nice there xx



lovley piccy hun xx

morn emma u ok ? did 15 mins and already bored


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> lovley piccy hun xx
> 
> morn emma u ok ? did 15 mins and already bored



Yeah I'm gd thanks, got woken up at 7:30 by 3mmols but feeling suprisingly good  how are you today? 

that's why I don't own an iron  xx


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Yeah I'm gd thanks, got woken up at 7:30 by 3mmols but feeling suprisingly good  how are you today?
> 
> that's why I don't own an iron  xx



thats good you feel good on that level hun 

pmsl@iron .
Good thanks had bit of a upset tummy last night and got to kip at 02.30 though


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> thats god you feel good on that level hun
> 
> pmsl@iron .
> Good thanks had bit of a upset tummy last night and got to kip at 02.30 though



Oh dear do you know why?

I didn't when I was having the hypo but feel good now  xx


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Oh dear do you know why?
> 
> I didn't when I was having the hypo but feel good now  xx



I suspect it was some sugar free mint truffles i had


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> I suspect it was some sugar free mint truffles i had



ooh dear  I'm getting hungry now thinking about chocolate


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> ooh dear  I'm getting hungry now thinking about chocolate



well suffice to say ive gave the rest to OH  lol.


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> well suffice to say ive gave the rest to OH  lol.



Yeah I don't blame you


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

The sun is out...


----------



## Steff

Morning Tez

hows the flat looking?


Yeah emma if he gets a dicky tummy i'll know it was the truffles haha


----------



## SacredHeart

Urgh...having a morning where if one more thing goes wrong, I might just cry. Nothing huge, just lots of stupid little things.


----------



## Emmal31

Morning Tez & sacredheart


----------



## cazscot

Morning all, well just 



Steffie said:


> lol nice to not have the pressure hun, got my dad here on wednesday for 2 weeks so bring on the manic cleaning lol



Know how you feel, we go away next week and my dad comes to cat/house sit so I will be fantically cleaning as well LOL 



am64 said:


> ironing ...whats that ..neverheard of it !! like my new avater ???



I told OH when we started going out that he would have to do his own ironing as I hate it...  And he does!


----------



## cazscot

Love the photo AM looks so tranquil


----------



## cazscot

SacredHeart said:


> Urgh...having a morning where if one more thing goes wrong, I might just cry. Nothing huge, just lots of stupid little things.



Hope you are okay xx


----------



## Steff

cazscot;152299]Morning



Know how you feel, we go away next week and my dad comes to cat/house sit so I will be fantically cleaning as well LOL 



*lolol well ive done all the ironing then im going to start on sons room [/QUOTE*]


----------



## cazscot

Well done on the ironing Steffie and good luck with your sons room.  We are off to the pictures to see Insception then a late lunch - housework will wait till tomorrow LOL


----------



## shiv

Awesome appointment with DSN. See thread in main forum


----------



## am64

great stuff shiv !!!! pims all round !!


----------



## Steff

slurp slurp, home made lollies all round


----------



## am64

yummmmmmmy xxx nice and sunny here again .....nearly through all the holiday washing and have mended the tv !!! heheee woop woop x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yummmmmmmy xxx nice and sunny here again .....nearly through all the holiday washing and have mended the tv !!! heheee woop woop x



wat was up with it?

i've got 3 pineapple lollies here lol x


----------



## rachelha

cazscot said:


> Well done on the ironing Steffie and good luck with your sons room.  We are off to the pictures to see Insception then a late lunch - housework will wait till tomorrow LOL



Let us know what it is like.  Have fun


----------



## Steff

Rach how are things hun?x x x


----------



## rachelha

Steffie said:


> Rach how are things hun?x x x



ok, very very tired, but this is my last week at work, can not wait to be a lady of leisure for a little bit.  I am off to the hospital again this afternoon, I need to make a list of questions for them, my hands and feet are hurting a bit, hopefully I am just being a hypercondriac (sp?) and it is not anything to worry about.

How are you?  I am jealous of the lollies


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> ok, very very tired, but this is my last week at work, can not wait to be a lady of leisure for a little bit.  I am off to the hospital again this afternoon, I need to make a list of questions for them, my hands and feet are hurting a bit, hopefully I am just being a hypercondriac (sp?) and it is not anything to worry about.
> 
> How are you?  I am jealous of the lollies



Good luck at appointment hun let us know how you go on, you can have a lolly theres 1 spare ill cyber travel it to you lolol.

Hope the days fly for you hun xx 

Oh im fine hun hating the sunny weather now tho


----------



## LisaLQ

*passes round the coffee, then falls to ground snoring*


----------



## Steff

Well i must take a deep breathe and venture out is this baking heat, my poor bonce and plates are killing me x


----------



## cazscot

Evening all, film was good we really enjoyed it (even though I am not a Leo DiCapro fan).  Had a lovely meal at the Italians, think I will need to go out for a walk later to walk off some of the calories, even though it is pouring down up here...


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Evening all, film was good we really enjoyed it (even though I am not a Leo DiCapro fan).  Had a lovely meal at the Italians, think I will need to go out for a walk later to walk off some of the calories, even though it is pouring down up here...



glad u liked the film ,i am not so keen on italian wat did u have? x


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> glad u liked the film ,i am not so keen on italian wat did u have? x



I don't eat cheese at all (hate the taste of it) so I always have a tomato based sauce.  I had spicy chicken penne pasta, I am lucky that pasta doesnt seem to affect my levels much (might do a 2 hour post meal test tonight just to confirm).


----------



## shiv

Carol, pasta takes so long to digest - Sam finds it takes 6 hours for her, I find usually 4 or 5 - it might be worth testing later on too?

Just did a 3 mile walk/jog. 5.6 before we left so had 20g carbs. At the halfway point I was 3.2 so 4 dextrose tablets. Walked back and was still 3.2 when I got back. Had some juice and just waiting to come up.

Being as I never normally do any exercise at all, I find it really interesting to see what it does to my levels. Definitely will be bringing the lucozade along next time and will aim to start the jog on levels around 10ish, as an experiment.


----------



## cazscot

Thanks for that Shiv, didnt realise pasta too so long to digest...


----------



## shiv

It's ridiculously (frustratingly) slow to release! Good luck! I've had lasagne after my run so I'm hoping that will hold off any hypos...


----------



## Steff

anyone any suggestins for me?

shooting arm pain????


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> anyone any suggestins for me?
> 
> shooting arm pain????



just seen this steff hope u are okay this morning 

large coffee please


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> just seen this steff hope u are okay this morning
> 
> large coffee please



mornng, yeah its fine now x


----------



## twinnie

going to work soon large coffee please

got the dsn and consantlant tomorrow arrgghhhh lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> going to work soon large coffee please
> 
> got the dsn and consantlant tomorrow arrgghhhh lol



good luck with that hun 

ive got my dad here tomorrow arghhhhhhhh lol


----------



## Emmal31

Morning all

Had dsn appointment this morning all went well and he was very pleased with me x


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Had dsn appointment this morning all went well and he was very pleased with me x



Brilliant news Emma, hows the weight loss going? xx


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> Brilliant news Emma, hows the weight loss going? xx



Thanks. Getting there very slowly I lost 1lb last week and the week before that I didn't really loose anything but I'm nearly down to where I want to be so as long as I'm sensible I'll get there eventually


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Thanks. Getting there very slowly I lost 1lb last week and the week before that I didn't really loose anything but I'm nearly down to where I want to be so as long as I'm sensible I'll get there eventually



good work hun you will get there Emma xx


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> good work hun you will get there Emma xx



I hope so  xxxx


----------



## bex123

afternoon all  hope your all having a good day , finaly found the lead to my camera so have put piccys up of my pump... although i have re named it rouge as ppl kept asking why id named my pump mr pukey!


----------



## shiv

bex haha. Saw the pictures, looks good!

Just getting ready for work. Still hate it and I need to request a few days off which I'm not looking forward to!


----------



## twinnie

hello all feeling a bit rubbish tonight had a hypo at work {my first one there} and its hot here dont know if that has cause me to hypo


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all feeling a bit rubbish tonight had a hypo at work {my first one there} and its hot here dont know if that has cause me to hypo



it has been vile here hun so so hot, sorry to hear your feeling so poo xx


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> it has been vile here hun so so hot, sorry to hear your feeling so poo xx



i think i might be losing my hypo awareness as it was my workmate that notice that something was wrong with me i just felt hot ??????
never mind feeling better now large coffee please


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> i think i might be losing my hypo awareness as it was my workmate that notice that something was wrong with me i just felt hot ??????
> never mind feeling better now large coffee please



glad to hear it hun good workmate there xxxx


----------



## Steff

cant be ar%ed anymore 



goodnight.


----------



## am64

tooo hot this town is sooooo hot soooooo hot ...


----------



## shiv

Cat died this morning. About half an hour ago. He went and hid right at the back under the stairs, so my mum and sister got him to come out and wrapped him up in a blanket. He was sick a couple of times, then just went.  sad day in our house, we'd had him for just under 11 years.

My sister is distraught, thankfully work have said she can take time off - it's going to be unpaid, but it's better than it going down on sick leave or something...it's not like you get special leave for cats.


----------



## twinnie

can i have a double vodka need to get ready to argue with my consultant again about the carb counting course


----------



## Steff

Hope it all goes well hun, double will be wating for you when u get back xx


----------



## Steff

Well thats me out of here for abit dad has just rang he is 10 minutes away in the taxi .

Catch you all soon tc xxx


----------



## cazscot

shiv said:


> Cat died this morning. About half an hour ago. He went and hid right at the back under the stairs, so my mum and sister got him to come out and wrapped him up in a blanket. He was sick a couple of times, then just went.  sad day in our house, we'd had him for just under 11 years.
> 
> My sister is distraught, thankfully work have said she can take time off - it's going to be unpaid, but it's better than it going down on sick leave or something...it's not like you get special leave for cats.




Oh Shiv, sorry to hear that (((hugs to you all)))


----------



## cazscot

twinnie said:


> can i have a double vodka need to get ready to argue with my consultant again about the carb counting course



Good luck *passes twinnie double vodka* xx


----------



## Freddie99

Got the tutor from university dropping into my hospital to chat over exam results in half an hour or so. Here's hoping that goes well, hopefully she'll clarify a few things for me. Must toddle back to the lab as someone did say I have to earn the salary I draw. What a bloody joker!


----------



## twinnie

well i need that drink a big NO on the carb counting course as i am the wrong type of diabetic  the dietician took pity on me and gave me a mini course while i was up there


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

so a better day at work today - getting a bit more confidant at approaching the customers for what I need to do. Got a bit of extra coaching with it today. Very glad that the lovely manager is back with us after a few days off sick. I have to say things are getting easier with each phone call I take, and I'm looking forward to getting out to my team now. 

Took all the forms in for the new flat today so hopefully we'll get a positive result out of that. 

I'm so tired! I think I'll have an early bed tonight.


----------



## am64

hi folks ...really strange being home and not at the seaside ...i did love being able to walk over the road and watch the sea .... also back on the 'sorting out ' period of time ..
daughter got a place at her favorite central london art school central st martins  ...now its all about sorting finance and  accomodation ..halls cost ?150 per week ! travel from here will cost approx ?100 PER WEEK !!! what to do ...any one know of a cheap place in central london ....also at same time she thinks we are too controling..... but wants our help at a drop of a hat ...? any advice you younsters ??....i know just go with the flow..


----------



## Steff

Nighty nights all x


----------



## shiv

am64 said:


> hi folks ...really strange being home and not at the seaside ...i did love being able to walk over the road and watch the sea .... also back on the 'sorting out ' period of time ..
> daughter got a place at her favorite central london art school central st martins  ...now its all about sorting finance and  accomodation ..halls cost ?150 per week ! travel from here will cost approx ?100 PER WEEK !!! what to do ...any one know of a cheap place in central london ....also at same time she thinks we are too controling..... but wants our help at a drop of a hat ...? any advice you younsters ??....i know just go with the flow..



Would she look at privately renting a room somewhere? Does she know anyone else going to uni in London she could rent with?


----------



## am64

yep shiv thats what we will start looking for and we have contacts its just the phase she is at the mo means anything we do or suggest is wrong ... nevermind im sure it will sort itself out ...eventually x
sorry to hear about kit kat xx big hugs xx


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all arghhhhhhh dont ever let me go mobile shopping with a 66 year old again he is worse then me lolol 

Hope everyones well


----------



## shiv

Got the Aviva Expert! Nifty piece of kit I must say. Don't think I will use it much to test with, but I will be using the bolus advice. I'll see how it goes.

Walked around town looking for a new purse, didn't realise how long I'd walked for until I found myself at 2.8 with no dextrose in my bag (stupid mistake, I ate them all yesterday and forgot to replace them yesterday)...off to the newsagents, got some juice and I was sorted. Clearly had hypo brain for a while though, I stood in front of the purses for a good 10 or 15 mins just picking them up and putting them down...I can't make decisions when I'm low!

Decided in the end to look online, I couldn't find one I really liked - or rather, the ones I really liked were really expensive - so going to root around this afternoon.


----------



## cazscot

Right!!!  I really need to get off the forum/facebook/computer and do some housework...  My pal is coming over tonight for a girls night in and the place is like a tip!!!


----------



## cazscot

Can't be bothered doing any more housework LOL


----------



## Steff

Evening xxx


----------



## am64

hi steffie hows it going hunny xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi steffie hows it going hunny xx



fine ty you


----------



## am64

fine tired ...why am i always tired at the mo ???


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> fine tired ...why am i always tired at the mo ???



Always running around doing sumit for somone hun x


----------



## am64

hahhaaa snap you and me alike !! hows you dad ...ive got to go and find my tomorrow ...somewhere on the canal on his boat ...its his 77 th birthday !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hahhaaa snap you and me alike !! hows you dad ...ive got to go and find my tomorrow ...somewhere on the canal on his boat ...its his 77 th birthday !!



dads in bed he is tired he was up at 02.50 such a bad sleeper and last night was no diffirent.
aww 77 u got any plans?


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> dads in bed he is tired he was up at 02.50 such a bad sleeper and last night was no diffirent.
> aww 77 u got any plans?



yep if i can find him ...hehee naa hes somewhere near where hubby parents live so the idea is to pick him up and fish n chips for us all for lunch then take him back to his narrow boat later ..hubbys dad has got a bottle of bubbly xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep if i can find him ...hehee naa hes somewhere near where hubby parents live so the idea is to pick him up and fish n chips for us all for lunch then take him back to his narrow boat later ..hubbys dad has got a bottle of bubbly xx



sounds perfect to me , fish and chips now theres a meal ,m mm mm x


----------



## am64

should have seen the one we had on hols !!! im off for an early night now ...catch yo all soon xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> should have seen the one we had on hols !!! im off for an early night now ...catch yo all soon xxx



lol, nighty nights hun sleep well xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

another argument between myself and the OH...


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> another argument between myself and the OH...



oh dear ! things abit strained between you both hun x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steffie said:


> oh dear ! things abit strained between you both hun x



all the damn time, I'm getting a bit tired of it now.


----------



## Steff

is it about 1 thing or are you just rowing over any little thing


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steffie said:


> is it about 1 thing or are you just rowing over any little thing



just going through a bad patch atm, just silly little bickering over silly little things! We ended up having a huuuuge discussion in bed last night, lots of tears from me but everything is ok now


----------



## cazscot

Morning all - large cup of tea for me please


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Morning all - large cup of tea for me please



Morning Carol!


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> Morning Carol!




Morning Alan


----------



## am64

morning carole and alan !!!


----------



## Steff

Morning all have a good day lovely weather so we are off for a late brekkie


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> just going through a bad patch atm, just silly little bickering over silly little things! We ended up having a huuuuge discussion in bed last night, lots of tears from me but everything is ok now



Pleased to hear it Sam, we all have these times its all about working through them hun xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm soooooooooo tired, very glad its the weekend. A week tomorrow its my biiiirthday!!!! Also, monday is day of the pump 

I can't wait for bedtime *yawn*


----------



## am64

evening all ...steffie whats happened to you avatar !!!! 
yeh yes its the weekend had lovely lunch with my dad and in laws ....xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> evening all ...steffie whats happened to you avatar !!!!
> yeh yes its the weekend had lovely lunch with my dad and in laws ....xx



evening am, what its my lover hhahhahahha x


----------



## am64

hehheeee does OH know about this !!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hehheeee does OH know about this !!!



hope so he is sitting right next to me watching me type lolol


----------



## am64

sorry i hadnt realised that was a piccie of your oh


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> sorry i hadnt realised that was a piccie of your oh



pmsl he wishes


----------



## am64

hehehheeeeheheheeeehheeee


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hehehheeeeheheheeeehheeee



Right im offskis hun nighy night xX


----------



## am64

night huunybun catch ya soon xxxx


----------



## cazscot

Time for bed me thinks, night all x


----------



## am64

night carol aswell ....xxx


----------



## cazscot

am64 said:


> night carol aswell ....xxx




Thanks AM night night x


----------



## cazscot

Grrr still awake - so much for an early night


----------



## gail1

been a bit nauty today have not measured my bs at all just had enough its constanly high as you all know so i had a day off have taken tablets/insulin as normal.


----------



## cazscot

Morning all, large tea for me please.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all , off birthday shopping xx


----------



## smile4loubie

Morning Steffie,
Have fun =) x


----------



## smile4loubie

Morning Caz!
Sounds good to me if only my stomach would behave.


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> been a bit nauty today have not measured my bs at all just had enough its constanly high as you all know so i had a day off have taken tablets/insulin as normal.



If the tests aren't going to tell you anything and you're not going to adjust your insulin, then a day off from having it staring in your face is probably good for you Gail, so don't feel guilty!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urrrgh - 2.1 before bed last night. Then at 2.30am I was 2.30 again and for some reason florence was screaming and buzzing at me. Thank God she's not connected to me yet. Must look up what her little warning thing meant. Woke at 12.9 this morning so just had a couple of rounds of toast and marmite. Off for a jaunt around southampton common today, a nice brisk walk!


----------



## Steff

Bloody hell ?200 lighter but my sons worth it lol


----------



## shiv

Sam - I got woken up by a 2.9 this morning, a really nasty one...when you can't breathe properly and it feels like your limbs are made of lead...took SO much effort to get those damn dextrose out the packet!

My friend's dog had puppies this morning so I'm off to see them


----------



## am64

morning all ....
shiv watch out for those pups ...very dangerous ...you going to fall in love 
steffie happy birthady to your little lad x
ive got a MOUNTAIN of washing up to do


----------



## shiv

Am don't worry...mum has said no way in heck is she having a dog...hoping when she sees them she'll change her mind!!!


----------



## am64

just get her to look into their puppy eyes


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> Sam - I got woken up by a 2.9 this morning, a really nasty one...when you can't breathe properly and it feels like your limbs are made of lead...took SO much effort to get those damn dextrose out the packet!
> 
> My friend's dog had puppies this morning so I'm off to see them



goood, me tooo!!! This is the first time for like...well over a year a night hypo has woken me up and it was awful. I broke out the marmite toast  I think we are hypo twins


----------



## Steff

thanks am aint till thursday x


----------



## am64

evening all why do i sleep so much ..didnt get up til 12noon and then fell asleep on sofa from 4-5.30 ...if only sleeping was an olympic sport ....


----------



## gail1

didt wake up untill 1pm felt tired all day so thirsty fell asleep on sofa this evening. felt sick and have been a couple of times, ankles feel tight and swollen.blood sugar now 32.6 Dont have keytones, just wanna sleep, if i feel like this tomorrow am gonna call out of hours service


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> didt wake up untill 1pm felt tired all day so thirsty fell asleep on sofa this evening. felt sick and have been a couple of times, ankles feel tight and swollen.blood sugar now 32.6 Dont have keytones, just wanna sleep, if i feel like this tomorrow am gonna call out of hours service



Aw Gail, you must be feeling awful  Try to drink plenty of water, and if it gets worse ring out of hours sooner. Hope you are feeling better soon, my dear.


----------



## Sugarbum

gail1 said:


> didt wake up untill 1pm felt tired all day so thirsty fell asleep on sofa this evening. felt sick and have been a couple of times, ankles feel tight and swollen.blood sugar now 32.6 Dont have keytones, just wanna sleep, if i feel like this tomorrow am gonna call out of hours service



Hey hon, I hope you feel better. Big hugs and lots of love xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

done my shoulder in again :/ old archaeology injury flared up again. I reckon its a mild rotator cuff injury that never healed properly - dad doesn't think so. Nevermind. It'll pass soon enough


----------



## Steff

hey all xxxx


----------



## cazscot

gail1 said:


> didt wake up untill 1pm felt tired all day so thirsty fell asleep on sofa this evening. felt sick and have been a couple of times, ankles feel tight and swollen.blood sugar now 32.6 Dont have keytones, just wanna sleep, if i feel like this tomorrow am gonna call out of hours service



(((hugs))) hope you are feeling better soon, Gail xxx


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> hey all xxxx




Hi Steffie, how is you throat now? xxx


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Hi Steffie, how is you throat now? xxx



still sore love , thanksfor asking x i was gargling earlier


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> still sore love , thanksfor asking x i was gargling earlier



Hope it eases off soon xx


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Hope it eases off soon xx



thanks after a nights sleep hope it has eased. x


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> thanks after a nights sleep hope it has eased. x



Hears hoping x

Well I a off to bed now gotta be up early tomorrow for all my exercise classes...  Night Night all x


----------



## Steff

I'm away to nights x


----------



## Northerner

Goodnight all, sleep well!


----------



## gail1

feel better dont feel sick now, bs now to hign to read. I had a 100 gm pack of cherries earler and wonder if they may be the cause


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> feel better dont feel sick now, bs now to hign to read. I had a 100 gm pack of cherries earler and wonder if they may be the cause



Glad to hear that you're not feeling sick anymore Gail, but that BG reading is a little worrying! I suspect the cherries are the culprits because your levels were already high to start with. I hope that things are better for you tomorrow


----------



## cazscot

Another night of not getting to sleep grrr - dont understand it ... been awake since 7am this morning so its not as if I have had a long lie...  Oh well will just need to watch some rubbish tv and see if that makes me sleepy .  Might even turn on "christmas in July" on QVC


----------



## cazscot

Still awake - this is driving me nuts


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Still awake - this is driving me nuts



Aw Carol, it's soooo frustrating isn't it? Hope you managed to get a few zzzzz's by the time you read this.


----------



## Steff

Morning all xx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Morning all xx



Morning Steffie, what are you up to today?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steffie, what are you up to today?



Morning Alan im heading to the park with my dad and lad to feed the ducks and then we are off for a sunday roast at the local.


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Morning Alan im heading to the park with my dad and lad to feed the ducks and then we are off for a sunday roast at the local.



Sounds lovely! Enjoy!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Sounds lovely! Enjoy!



Thanks gotta go and get brekkie now 

toodle loo x


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> Aw Carol, it's soooo frustrating isn't it? Hope you managed to get a few zzzzz's by the time you read this.



Thanks, woke up with really upset tummy and been sick so something is working on me (hopefully only a 24 hour bug as we go away on Tues for a few days). I am having a "duvet day"!


----------



## am64

morning all ...tested by bs today on waking ...meter says 2.1  !!! thinks oh yummy i can have some *lemon curd *on toast but better test again to double check ....ummm 7.1 now thats more like it ...back to marmite on toast then


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Thanks, woke up with really upset tummy and been sick so something is working on me (hopefully only a 24 hour bug as we go away on Tues for a few days). I am having a "duvet day"!



Urggh! Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Sugarbum

Morning all,

Hope everyone is well, lemon curd Am- I used to love that stuff! You have made me think I should get some in for my next hypo!  Hope you feel better, and Cazcot (you deserve a duvet day!).

Heading off to my mothers for a few days, thats when I can be bothered to get dressed!

xx


----------



## Steff

afternoon all hope everyones well x


----------



## bex123

afternoon all , bought my boys an 8ft pool today , 10 mins to fill up!!! NOT! they keep moaning at me 'mum the box says it takes 10 mins' the box is lying!! an hour so far and its 3 inches full lol


----------



## cazscot

Afternoon all, tummy still a bit dodgy.  I hate IBS


----------



## rachelha

Watching an old Uni friend of mine on TV - Orchestra United on Channel 4.  Really good to see one of the nice guys doing so well.


----------



## am64

evening all ....


----------



## Northerner

rachelha said:


> Watching an old Uni friend of mine on TV - Orchestra United on Channel 4.  Really good to see one of the nice guys doing so well.



Just caught the last ten minutes Rachel - looks good! He's got his work cut out!


----------



## twinnie

large coffee please been packing and cleaning all day


----------



## Steff

nighty night all xx


----------



## Tezzz

Evening All,

I hope all is well here.

Just poped in for a quickie to say hello....

Time to cremate din dins. Laters.


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Evening All,
> 
> I hope all is well here.
> 
> Just poped in for a quickie to say hello....
> 
> Time to cremate din dins. Laters.



Hey Tez, wondered where you were!


----------



## shiv

Crikey. Someone remind me to check the rota before I do a day trip...I worked the late shift last night and need to be up at half 5 tomorrow (this?!) morning. Fun!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i feel sick with neeeeerrrrvvvvvveeeeeesssssssssssss

woke up at 14.7 so slightly unimpressed. I'll probably be chasing that all morning now!


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> i feel sick with neeeeerrrrvvvvvveeeeeesssssssssssss
> 
> woke up at 14.7 so slightly unimpressed. I'll probably be chasing that all morning now!



You're making me nervous too! Just try and relax Sam (yeah, right!), try not to overthink things


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## am64

morning folks ...xx good luck sam with pump ...good luck twinnie with the move ...hello to everyone else xx


----------



## am64

ok im off to walk dogs etc stay safe everyone xx 
ps anyone seen rossi about ???
tez good to hear from you x


----------



## am64

empty in here today ...well ive been a busy bee today ....cleared a loads of books to charity shop ...been to the dump with a load of rubbish from sons room which hasnt been touched since he started his exams but now is getting clearer ..well you can open the door now  off to start cooking a chicken ham and mushroom pie for tea ...catch ya all soon x


----------



## Steff

we are getting  a new puppy yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

So, today a new chapter of my life started. Today I started my pump and as of today the healthier me is stepping into the limelight. Healthier food, healthier snacks (I got some low carb, organic and pretty low fat bazil nuts to munch on), getting tons of fruit and salad. Walking everywhere and daily excersise. Hopefully soon starting to run - will be making sure i know how to work the temp basals though! May try that out tomorrow with the old tae-bo after work. 

But this evening, I'm chilling. We;re having pizza for dinner and relaxing. I'm exhausted mentally and physically!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ok im off to walk dogs etc stay safe everyone xx
> ps anyone seen rossi about ???
> tez good to hear from you x



no idea on rossi not seen him in over a week


----------



## gail1

had a good day, saw cpn this morning, meet a friend for lunch and went swimming this afternoon, mananged to do 40 lengths. Now im knackered


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> had a good day, saw cpn this morning, meet a friend for lunch and went swimming this afternoon, mananged to do 40 lengths. Now im knackered



Not surprised! Well done Gail!  Glad to hear you had a good day - have the levels behaved a bit better?


----------



## twinnie

hi all  having a bit of a rest i am just wondering how i manged to get all the stuff i have into a 2 bedroom flat as i have lots of boxes already i am such a horder lol large coffee please hope everyones okay


----------



## Steff

lol same way i thought.


----------



## shiv

I've had approx 8 hours sleep in total over the past 3 days. I'm not really functioning right now, more on autopilot.

BUT! I have a cannula in, Tom has leant me one very kindly...and I managed to put it in without an inserter. I made my mum watch me while I did it and she nearly passed out. It's still stinging a little but it's sitting pretty for now!


----------



## gail1

feeling tired but happy Levels still high 24.00 this morning. New meter Bayer Contour came this morning.
You all take care


----------



## Sugarbum

gail1 said:


> feeling tired but happy Levels still high 24.00 this morning. New meter Bayer Contour came this morning.
> You all take care



Hey Gail,

You are putting us (thats "me"!) to shame! Glad you are feeling better and got out to do the swimming. 

xx


----------



## Steff

nighty night all next time im on here ill be a mummy to a new pup lol xx


----------



## am64

ahhhh i seem to have missed you all again ...nevermind ...


----------



## am64

well i feel totally embarrassed as i seem to be the only one posting tonight


----------



## rachelha

I am here too, meant to be sorting out work emails before my last day tomorrow, but keep looking on forums and fb - oops.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i should probably get to bed *yawn*


----------



## shiv

I'm still here! Need to stay up so I sleep in tomorrow morning, I'm on the night shift tomorrow...ugh.


----------



## twinnie

hello all i am hiding this morning so fed up of boxes lol large coffee {if anyone asks you havent seen me}


----------



## am64

which box are you in Twinnie.... just in case ???


----------



## Steff

hey all well we got the puppy i will put some piccies up later in another thread, my lad has decided to call him woody lol x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm really very upset by something that was said to me here  Get over it sam and stop being an idiot - the thoughts going through my head atm. I hope it can be sorted because i love this place


----------



## am64

woooo missed that one ....going to check it out xx how was today ??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> woooo missed that one ....going to check it out xx how was today ??



thanks am - i'm just being a bit of a muppet 

Today - well there was the 3am hypo - woke up at 3.1 and spent most of the morning floating around 10. Had a naaaaaasty high after lunch (19.9! and went up to the 20's for a bit ) corrected with what the bolus calc said and then found myself dropping like a stone towards the end of the day. 2.5 when I got home - treated with a can of fanta, brought me to 4.5 so thought dinner would be ok. Checked before dinner and found myself at 2.1 again *headdesk* Hoping I don't have a repeat of last night tonight!


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> thanks am - i'm just being a bit of a muppet
> 
> Today - well there was the 3am hypo - woke up at 3.1 and spent most of the morning floating around 10. Had a naaaaaasty high after lunch (19.9! and went up to the 20's for a bit ) corrected with what the bolus calc said and then found myself dropping like a stone towards the end of the day. 2.5 when I got home - treated with a can of fanta, brought me to 4.5 so thought dinner would be ok. Checked before dinner and found myself at 2.1 again *headdesk* Hoping I don't have a repeat of last night tonight!



Are you tall enough for that rollercoaster Sam?   It's going to be tiring, with all those ups and down and checking and stuff, but you're handing it well!


----------



## am64

cool sam if i remember rightly Tom had alot of ups and downs ...it seems to be normal at first ,,,i will let the other pumpers help you out ..
...By the way saw my dad recently as hes here from USA at mo ....should get family tree soon... looks like our lot came over in 1604 and settled in Gloucestershire  ??? family crest is 3 men in boat with oak tree ?? sound familiar at all ???


----------



## Steff

nighty night all, first afternoon with the dog gone ok x


----------



## am64

nighty hun catch ya soon xxx


----------



## twinnie

hi all so tired today all my motivation has gone  
large coffee please


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> hi all so tired today all my motivation has gone
> large coffee please



Hope you sleep well tonight, my dear  Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## am64

arrrrrr twinnie you came out of hiding in your boxes ...passes large coffeee... hows the moving ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

was sposed to be basal testing this morning....abandoned due to last nights hypo and waking up on 9.0.I am rather unimpressed with myself, mainly due to the fact i woke up staaarving. I'll have to do it later on...and suffer at work for the afternoon :/

back to bmouth ina bit.


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> arrrrrr twinnie you came out of hiding in your boxes ...passes large coffeee... hows the moving ?



well i was over at the new house yesterday cleaning as we are doing the big move on saturday and i am packing up the kids room today and i am a backshift arrggggghhhhh never mind a cup do  you think if i ask the nurses at work  nicely there would start me on a coffee drip lol


----------



## am64

morning all ...well my 16yr old boy has had his friend over to help paint his bedroom.... ...and the bathroom and the hallway and themselves  even the dog has evidence of blue paint on her ....


----------



## shiv

Haha am good luck!!

I'm off to the doctor and then the chemist, let battle commence.


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> Haha am good luck!!
> 
> I'm off to the doctor and then the chemist, let battle commence.



thanks shiv ...they have been very creative !
good luck at the gp and chemist x


----------



## Steff

Hi all good morning x have a good day


----------



## am64

hey steffie xxx how did woody do on his first night at his new home ??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hey steffie xxx how did woody do on his first night at his new home ??



hya hun yer he is in with lad overnight seen as he is his dog lol

they was abit of crying at first but he went into his bed , overnight he did 2 whoopsies but all on the newspaper so v pleased lol xx


----------



## am64

bless ...arrrr ...sweetie xxx im off to walk my hounds etc so catch ya later xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm about ready to flip, seriously!!! Not only have i not recieved my stuff from Roche but I've just been told something on here that has REALLY offended me.


----------



## am64

hey folks .....any one fancy a free bar ...no bar person serving so its help yourself time .....


----------



## Steff

morning all xx 

hope everyone has good day, been up since 5 hahah good ol woody, but is sons birthday so dont mind hehe xxx


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all,

Phew had an hours peace and caught up with some housework.


----------



## am64

hi steffie xxx i m having a quck read with my coffee and then dashing out


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi steffie xxx i m having a quck read with my coffee and then dashing out



hey hun afternoon on my own today the rest have gone out for lads birthday im dog sitting lol x


----------



## am64

where have they gone ..lads away day???


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> where have they gone ..lads away day???



yes gone to toys r us lol, expect alot of boxes and cardboard to throw away lol


----------



## Freddie99

Sod it, three hypos today. About to look at Glucofacts to see if there's anything that I can do basal wise.


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> yes gone to toys r us lol, expect alot of boxes and cardboard to throw away lol



ha more toys for the dog ??


----------



## am64

TomH said:


> Sod it, three hypos today. About to look at Glucofacts to see if there's anything that I can do basal wise.



large pint Tom ??


----------



## shiv

Once again would rather not be heading to work in 45 mins, but such is life. Found out my job is only full time and secure until the end of August so I really need to get job hunting again!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ha more toys for the dog ??



well son will have a few, but of to get him some treats tomoro (dog) x


----------



## am64

hi all i be back later chicken curry calling !!...codines kicked in ...


----------



## Steff

evening all xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urgh woke up on 11.4  woke at 2am and was 7.something...i think basals may need playing  with.

Typical isn't it? I'm trying to stick to a healthy diet and work are all going out for a pub lunch today! I'll have to have something a little more healthier I think and no booze.

It's my birthday tomorrow


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> urgh woke up on 11.4  woke at 2am and was 7.something...i think basals may need playing  with.
> 
> Typical isn't it? I'm trying to stick to a healthy diet and work are all going out for a pub lunch today! I'll have to have something a little more healthier I think and no booze.
> 
> It's my birthday tomorrow



Don't think I could go to a pub and not have beer! Got anything planned for the birthday or is Matt surprising you?


----------



## Steff

good morning all x


----------



## cazscot

Afternoon, all back from our mini break.  Had a great time, ate far far too much (put on 6lbs according to my scales, but it was worth it...).  Just gonna surf the forum and see what I have missed be back soon.


----------



## cazscot

Think I have caught up with most of the threads...  I am away out for a nice walk to try and burn off some calories


----------



## Steff

nice to see you back hun x


----------



## cazscot

Thanks, Steffie - glad to be back


----------



## am64

hey caz i loved that castle with the mural ...looks like you had a great time x


----------



## Steff

Hi all home made pizza for the gang tonight,i have a nice pork stir fry mmm.x


----------



## rossi_mac

Steffie said:


> Hi all home made pizza for the gang tonight,i have a nice pork stir fry mmm.x



MMMMM Home made pitha, thats a great idea steff, with a few beers to wash the carbs down, cheers.

Hope all you lot are keeping well 

It's only bloomin' frydeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> MMMMM Home made pitha, thats a great idea steff, with a few beers to wash the carbs down, cheers.
> 
> Hope all you lot are keeping well
> 
> It's only bloomin' frydeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



hi rossi you stranger where have you been hiding x


----------



## rossi_mac

Steffie said:


> hi rossi you stranger where have you been hiding x



me, just been tired and stuff, nothing major, had a busy week this one with work (which is good) and I guess a wee bit low, but no longer girl I is back amoungst the land of the living  Do I read right you now have a puppy?? hope it's settling in well 

hope you and t'others are all chipper too.


----------



## tracey w

rossi_mac said:


> me, just been tired and stuff, nothing major, had a busy week this one with work (which is good) and I guess a wee bit low, but no longer girl I is back amoungst the land of the living  Do I read right you now have a puppy?? hope it's settling in well
> 
> hope you and t'others are all chipper too.



Hi Rossi, glad you feeling better!


----------



## rossi_mac

Cheers Tracey hope you are too if my memory is correct (a rarety) you be a pumper? Hope thats sorting things out for you 

Off to do dishes before wifey gets home!

Rossi


----------



## tracey w

rossi_mac said:


> Cheers Tracey hope you are too if my memory is correct (a rarety) you be a pumper? Hope thats sorting things out for you
> 
> Off to do dishes before wifey gets home!
> 
> Rossi



Things not too bad thank you, I love my pump!

Like to see a well trained man


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

found myself at 21.7 earlier, with ketones. Now feeling super drained and not very well.


----------



## cazscot

am64 said:


> hey caz i loved that castle with the mural ...looks like you had a great time x



Yep the "grafetti castle" was amazing.  We had a great time, and got a lot of nice walks in as well 



Steffie said:


> Hi all home made pizza for the gang tonight,i have a nice pork stir fry mmm.x



Sounds delish, what sauce do you use for yor stir fry?  I tend to just have chow mein or teryacki...


----------



## cazscot

rossi_mac said:


> me, just been tired and stuff, nothing major, had a busy week this one with work (which is good) and I guess a wee bit low, but no longer girl I is back amoungst the land of the living  Do I read right you now have a puppy?? hope it's settling in well
> 
> hope you and t'others are all chipper too.



Glad to see you back, Rossi


----------



## am64

hey me too !!! but no boozing tonight as im on the antibios


----------



## rossi_mac

caz Hellooo tooo, there's a new kid in your town by the way!! A mate up there had a son last week!!

AM don't worry mi lady once those pills have sorted you out we can have a virtual session and a half!!

I want a real one now mind!!

Cheers peeps, aparently wifey has a plan, I'd better go and see whats hatching!!


----------



## am64

cool rossi something to look forward too !!!


----------



## Steff

hi all xxx


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Yep the "grafetti castle" was amazing.  We had a great time, and got a lot of nice walks in as well
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds delish, what sauce do you use for yor stir fry?  I tend to just have chow mein or teryacki...



dnt have any sauce lol just dry .


----------



## cazscot

rossi_mac said:


> caz Hellooo tooo, there's a new kid in your town by the way!! A mate up there had a son last week!!
> ...



Congrats to your mate and his oh, seems to be all around just now, one of my close pals had her twins on the 15th and another close pal had her baby girl on the 25th, with all these babies abot me I am getting really broody  

PS I now have "A new kid in Town" in my head.  Not that there is anything bad with that I like The Eagles


----------



## Steff

nights all xxx


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> nights all xxx



Probably missed you but night Steffie x


----------



## twinnie

hello all big day tomorrow its the big move  tomorrow night i will be sleeping in my new house everything is packed and ready to go had a takeaway tonight the first in a while oh well with all the running around i have been doing my bs have been really good while i am here can i have a large coffee please


----------



## cazscot

twinnie said:


> hello all big day tomorrow its the big move  tomorrow night i will be sleeping in my new house everything is packed and ready to go had a takeaway tonight the first in a while oh well with all the running around i have been doing my bs have been really good while i am here can i have a large coffee please



Good luck xxx


----------



## Northerner

Good luck with the move Twinnie!


----------



## Steff

soz caz popped on to email sis 

goodnight hun 

good luck tomoz twinnie xxxxx


----------



## am64

good luck twinnie ...Twinnie??? oh no shes in a box again ! seriously how exciting good luck xx


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx wet and windy here today


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> good morning all xx wet and windy here today



Morning Steffie - same down this end of the country too!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

right, off to workies it is. I'm off shopping aterwards though with my birthday money. Hurrah!!! Still, I'd rather not spend my birthday morning on the phone to grumpy people


----------



## shiv

but in a week we will have belated birthday drinkies!


----------



## cazscot

Morning all, bit wet up here but not windy (so far).  Off for my post holiday weight watchers weigh in - wish me luck !  Then meeting my dad for a coffee/lunch and food shopping (all healthy of course)...


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning troops, not so hot down here either is the summer over, me thinks it may be!

Have a good day moving and birthday to those who are 

Watched Luther last night all 6 eps, really good  Hope they do a second series.

And tried a new chinese last night, good marks, will use again, and levels were fine, but that might have been the 2 bottles  that I washed it down with!

Have a good day all....

Rossi


----------



## cazscot

Virtual drinks all around, back from class and I only pu 3.5lbs on  which I am really pleased about!  Need to get back into diet mode now...


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Virtual drinks all around, back from class and I only pu 3.5lbs on  which I am really pleased about!  Need to get back into diet mode now...



I bet you were apprehensive after those fried breakfasts! Well done!


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> I bet you were apprehensive after those fried breakfasts! Well done!



Thanks and yep sure was .  Just away shopping now for all my healthy fruit and veg!


----------



## Steff

afternoon all, grr annoying bank, my lad got some dosh off my sister over in ireland and she said irish cash over northern irish cash mind you and it says stirling on it , bank says no so looks like we have 25 quid that is useless x


----------



## shiv

Just booked my eye screening. Oh how I love being basically blind for a morning. August 17th I think it is.


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> afternoon all, grr annoying bank, my lad got some dosh off my sister over in ireland and she said irish cash over northern irish cash mind you and it says stirling on it , bank says no so looks like we have 25 quid that is useless x



You should be able to get it changed at a bank or post office Steff.


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> Just booked my eye screening. Oh how I love being basically blind for a morning. August 17th I think it is.



Mine is next Friday!


----------



## shiv

15.3! I was up in the 14s this time yesterday so I think it's the white bread we have at the moment. I carb counted it correctly (well it's not difficult with the info on the back of the packet!!) and still I'm high.

Really annoyed though because I've just bought 2 lemon muffins and a Frijj milkshake and it's going to be at least an hour before I can eat them! Argh!!

edit: just washed my hands and retested and got 18.2!! Grrrr!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> You should be able to get it changed at a bank or post office Steff.



I know you would think i would but went into lads bank with his savings book to put it in and she said no , so after coming home in an almighty huff it was decided OH will try the PO in town on monday.

Why if he is a custumer with halifax would they not accept it,.


----------



## shiv

Can you send it to the Royal Mint or somewhere like that? Or send it back to your sister hehe??


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> Can you send it to the Royal Mint or somewhere like that? Or send it back to your sister hehe??



if it is refused at the post office on monday im sending it back and she will send english tender over.


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> if it is refused at the post office on monday im sending it back and she will send english tender over.



I wonder if a bureau de change or somewhere like Thomas Cook's would change it? There might be a minimum amount per transaction, I suppose.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I wonder if a bureau de change or somewhere like Thomas Cook's would change it? There might be a minimum amount per transaction, I suppose.



its only ?20


----------



## am64

afternoon folks ....woke up to swollen face  hope this antibios kick in soon !


----------



## Steff

gawd horse racing then darts and now arsenal are on grrrrrrr, bloody dog is asleep as well lol


----------



## am64

we've had the cricket formula 1 and now the war programmes


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> we've had the cricket formula 1 and now the war programmes



oh could be worse then


----------



## am64

heheeee cant hear much of it anyway ....


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> heheeee cant hear much of it anyway ....



poor you been going on some time  now hun ?

my FIL has had bad celulitis since the middle of july and now my lad may not be having his break in bournemouth, poor fella been laid up in house for 3 weeks and he is the driver of the house .


----------



## am64

i had that with FIL and his knee op ...he was the driver aswell ...poor laddy bet he was looking forward to it


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i had that with FIL and his knee op ...he was the driver aswell ...poor laddy bet he was looking forward to it



hoping it will be ok by the 24th aug like x


----------



## am64

so a little while to go ...what will you be up to whilst hes away? ..bit of quality time with OH ??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> so a little while to go ...what will you be up to whilst hes away? ..bit of quality time with OH ??



well maybe be able to fit him in with looking after the pup and starting work on the 16th.


----------



## am64

ooooh your new job ...tell me about it ...by pm if you prefer


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ooooh your new job ...tell me about it ...by pm if you prefer



all sent xx


----------



## am64

and replied !!!


----------



## Steff

thx hun gtg doggy awake and needs fed x


reply later


----------



## am64

My Daughter has just rung from A&E ...the 'rig' at the party she was at last night fell on her foot ...she thought it was fine ..until this morning ...when it hurt and she was persuaded to go to Hospital ....i asked her if she wanted me to come to the hospital ...but oh no cos if there is nothing wrong she wanted to carry on partying and not come home ...apparently its very swollen and shes slightly panicking that if it is broken she have to be at home with us ....cheeky mare does she really dislike us that much ??? grrrrrr what do you do !!


quick update ..no broken bones no fracture so all ok ....and she doesnt want to come home  hey ho !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> My Daughter has just rung from A&E ...the 'rig' at the party she was at last night fell on her foot ...she thought it was fine ..until this morning ...when it hurt and she was persuaded to go to Hospital ....i asked her if she wanted me to come to the hospital ...but oh no cos if there is nothing wrong she wanted to carry on partying and not come home ...apparently its very swollen and shes slightly panicking that if it is broken she have to be at home with us ....cheeky mare does she really dislike us that much ??? grrrrrr what do you do !!
> 
> 
> quick update ..no broken bones no fracture so all ok ....and she doesnt want to come home  hey ho !



pleased to ear no broken bones


well john barryman on bbc 1 so guess ill be putting the tele off haha

dont tell cazscot


----------



## Steff

night all xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

my birthday is ruined


----------



## bev

Why Sam? x


----------



## am64

you ok sam ...whats happened hunny??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

just had a huge screaming match with matt....over something proper stupid...we're ok now though. TBF, its the end of a 6 day week for the both of us so we are both on tenterhooks. We're ok now though, have made up, tears been shed. I'm just being a bit of a looser.


----------



## am64

stress hun its just stress and your moving soon arent you ?...go have a nice big cuddle xxx  glad your ok x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> stress hun its just stress and your moving soon arent you ?...go have a nice big cuddle xxx  glad your ok x



stress indeed. gutted it happened today though, was pretty intense and nasty things were said. but istress does that i guess, we're both properly on the edge. (Though i'm getting slowly drunk XD). We're ok, made up fully, it didn't last properly.

Thanks all for your concern though


----------



## am64

bottle of virtual champange on its way to you xx


----------



## twinnie

thats me in my new house drinks all round lol


----------



## cazscot

Morning all.

Sam ((hugs)) hope you are okay.

Pass Twinnie a drink, congratulations on your new home  x

Right I am off to all my exercise classes, back later x


----------



## Steff

hya all good morning 


twinnie pleased your all in the new house now hun xx


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> thats me in my new house drinks all round lol



I hope you'll be very happy in your new home!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

a very sad day today. three years ago today my aunty jane was taken from us in a house fire that could have been so easily avoided


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> a very sad day today. three years ago today my aunty jane was taken from us in a house fire that could have been so easily avoided



sorry to hear that sam very sad indeed hugs to all xxx


----------



## cazscot

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> a very sad day today. three years ago today my aunty jane was taken from us in a house fire that could have been so easily avoided




Sorry to hear that ((hugs)) xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

thank you guys, i really miss her  Dad has changed his picture on facebook to a pic of Jane and it made me well up so much. I kind of wish I was there with them today. I think one day soon I'm going to organise to go up to where she's buried.

Feeling a little subdued today but my funloving aunty jane wouldn't want that at all! She would want me to eat more birthday cake hehe.

Bless her, she was T2 diabetic but just couldn't give up her red bull XD What a legend she was!


----------



## Steff

grr at my dad he goes out shopping and comes back with a block of lyons maid ice cream and a box of cornettoes


----------



## am64

morning folks still bunged up !! 
Sam big hugs xxx .. definitely eat the rest of the cake day 
twinnie happy new home 
caz hello !!
steffie hello !!
northerner ..happy yorkshire day !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> morning folks still bunged up !!
> Sam big hugs xxx .. definitely eat the rest of the cake day
> twinnie happy new home
> caz hello !!
> steffie hello !!
> northerner ..happy yorkshire day !



helloo am xx


----------



## am64

hiiiiiiii <waves frantically towards the north east !!!>


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urgh housework. Ciao for now


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hiiiiiiii <waves frantically towards the north east !!!>



pmsl.

hows daughter?


----------



## am64

soz got called away for brekkie...
Daughter ...havent a clue! didnt hear from her again after she rang to say nothing broken .....  she'll be back later im sure and will spend the next few days sleeping cos shes been up all weekend ....then she'll get up and moan about everything ...and off she'll go again ! sposed to be sorting out her accomodation tomorrow ...but what to do if i help shes says im being controlling ..if i don't apparently i just don't care ...hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> grr at my dad he goes out shopping and comes back with a block of lyons maid ice cream and a box of cornettoes



Oh Steffie, sometimes you just wonder don't you ?  Can OH and DS just eat them all...




am64 said:


> morning folks still bunged up !!
> 
> 
> Sam big hugs xxx .. definitely eat the rest of the cake day
> twinnie happy new home
> caz hello !!
> steffie hello !!
> northerner ..happy yorkshire day !




Afternoon, AM hope your DD is okay xx



SilentAssassin1642 said:


> urgh housework. Ciao for now



Good luck with the housework, I hate it! x


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Oh Steffie, sometimes you just wonder don't you ?  Can OH and DS just eat them all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon, AM hope your DD is okay xx
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the housework, I hate it! x



Aye ive said lock the freezer though lol


----------



## Steff

peek a boo all still here despite 2 tablespoons of ice cream 

footy on again so im in the garden with doggy.


----------



## am64

hi hunny you having loads of fun with pup !!! soon wear off the icecream xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi hunny you having loads of fun with pup !!! soon wear off the icecream xx



god he is a little bomb


when u wash them do they have there own cleaning products?


----------



## am64

only 1 or 2 x year if that...there only cleaning products are really there tongue !! unless he rolls in Crap/ mud then a good wash might be necessary ... when its hot i get a damp towel and give them a good rub down ...solly loves swimming but fen hates it !

my MIL gave me a book by 'SHERLEYS' dog book which covered most basics ...I also read a book called the Dog listener when i got Fender ... not sure if i agree with all of it but gave very good guidelines xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> only 1 or 2 x year if that...there only cleaning products are really there tongue !! unless he rolls in Crap/ mud then a good wash might be necessary ... when its hot i get a damp towel and give them a good rub down ...solly loves swimming but fen hates it !
> 
> my MIL gave me a book by 'SHERLEYS' dog book which covered most basics ...I also read a book called the Dog listener when i got Fender ... not sure if i agree with all of it but gave very good guidelines xx




really we have never had a dog so young so kinda new to some things.I imagined him junping around in the bath with me lol.


----------



## am64

yep you'll train him to choose which Lush Product next !!!!

no seriously in wales it is soooo muddy estuary mud and fen chases the gulls so often gets covered in it ...hes black white with a bit of tan and very low to the ground so gets soooo dirty but quick rub down then he sits and cleans himself no prob !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep you'll train him to choose which Lush Product next !!!!
> 
> no seriously in wales it is soooo muddy estuary mud and fen chases the gulls so often gets covered in it ...hes black white with a bit of tan and very low to the ground so gets soooo dirty but quick rub down then he sits and cleans himself no prob !!



Cheeky i've already had him looking on avon at the shower gels haha.

The meal time thing is a major deal at the minute though you can not even walk into the kitchen without him following it might only  even be to put a glass down or something, then as soon as you sit to eat he will hound you grrrrrrrr.


----------



## am64

tell him to go on his bed dont shout ...just say 'away' firmly then no eye contact only feed him after you have eaten even if you pretend to eat before you give him food ...YOU are TOP dog ...it may sound harsh but he is programmed to be as cute as possible to get food its natural ....i alays feed my too seperately and solly the ancient first ...if you cant feed them in seperate rooms feed them facing away from each other ...


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> tell him to go on his bed dont shout ...just say 'away' firmly then no eye contact only feed him after you have eaten even if you pretend to eat before you give him food ...YOU are TOP dog ...it may sound harsh but he is programmed to be as cute as possible to get food its natural ....i alays feed my too seperately and solly the ancient first ...if you cant feed them in seperate rooms feed them facing away from each other ...



Thanks hun good advice, just tryed it out with lad, he had sausages and eggs and woddy started trying to get up, ive passed your advice on to lad and it seems to be working he just turned away and went to lie down.


----------



## am64

must be consistant but well done ...remember the whole pecking order stuff ..


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> must be consistant but well done ...remember the whole pecking order stuff ..



well we all ate in peace lol


----------



## Steff

Good morning all.

Well it is a nice day today so we are off to toen for some shopping then abit of lunch 

t/c all xx


----------



## am64

hellooooooo folks the anti bios have kicked in !!!!!! still a bit muzzy but not had to take any pain killer yet !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hellooooooo folks the anti bios have kicked in !!!!!! still a bit muzzy but not had to take any pain killer yet !!



morning am x


----------



## am64

hi hunny hows Dad today ??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi hunny hows Dad today ??



Sitting here watching horse racing lol, he is being badgered by me but we shall see if it works .,


----------



## AlisonM

I'll have a triple gin and a smidgeon of tonic please, hold the ice and lemon and keep them coming. I'm gong on a virtual bender.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> I'll have a triple gin and a smidgeon of tonic please, hold the ice and lemon and keep them coming. I'm gong on a virtual bender.



ill pay the tab as well, a freind in need and all 

Ill pull up a pew hun and give you a shoulder xxx


----------



## am64

off for a shopski catch ya later x


----------



## AlisonM

Steffie said:


> ill pay the tab as well, a freind in need and all
> 
> Ill pull up a pew hun and give you a shoulder xxx



Cheers!                                 .


----------



## am64

keep my G&T on virtual ice ...thats if you can get the bottle off Ali xxx


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> keep my G&T on virtual ice ...thats if you can get the bottle off Ali xxx



It's a very, very big bottle, I might be persuaded to share. If you get me a slice of Mississippi Mud Pie while you're out.


----------



## Freddie99

Argh, forgot to put on a new temp basal when I got to work this morning as I'd done a set change. Shot up to 13.3 by 10am which wasn't pleasant at all. Got it down to a 0.5 by lunch time and I suppose I'll see what's happening in a few hours. Got to do some 3am tests as I've been waking up in the 10's for the past few days. I feel basals may need a little tweaking. 

Tom


----------



## am64

double choco 'ness' mud pie comming up ...better than the mississpi one !!! hehe now wheres the gin ???


----------



## shiv

Bagel with bacon + cream cheese = oh so good!


----------



## am64

Yummy ........


----------



## am64

ok you youngsters what to do ...I last saw Daughter (19yrs) on friday ...last heard from her in A&E saturday night having foot Xray ...all was ok so she said she was going to stay out ...sort of expected her back last night /early hours this am or today .....Nothing ...mobile goes straight to answer phone (probably no battery or credit) what to do ???


----------



## AlisonM

shiv said:


> Bagel with bacon + cream cheese = oh so good!



Ooh, that's one of my favourites! I haven't had one in yonks cos of the dieting though.


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> Ooh, that's one of my favourites! I haven't had one in yonks cos of the dieting though.


here you go ally ...a great big virtual one !!!!x


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> here you go ally ...a great big virtual one !!!!x



Thanks. I enjoyed that.


----------



## Steff

hi all dam headache had to come home from town not good .


----------



## Steff

Right off to the vets we go for doggys first injections 
I'm quite worried i have to go to hold him though as M has to sign all the registrations forms etc x

Son was supposed to be coming but alas playing out is sooo much more fun lol. x


----------



## gail1

At last got round to thinking about using the free Contour meter . Read all the leaflets and there were loads of them , go to use it and gggggrrrrrrr there are no lancets in the kit, I cant believe this its just my luck. So have sent them a e-mail asking them to send me some cheeky or wot.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

just had me a 1.7


----------



## AlisonM

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> just had me a 1.7



How are you now?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

AlisonM said:


> How are you now?



well i just had left over chocolate cake so all is well with the world, well...cept for the nasty numb face that's been left over


----------



## Steff

well dog had his injections what a screetch when the needle went in paid half today and half in 2 weeks when he has his booster, god the stuff stinks lol x


----------



## gail1

Saw my gp this morning and hes put my insatard up to 100 units, he agrees with me that its not working as well as the Lantus did. But as the Lantus cant be drawn up how the insatard is its tricky.
My cpn has arranged for me to go on respite for two weeks on 16th August. GP says insatard can be drawn as i have it for up to one week, so for second week hes going to get the crisis team to run it out to me. Two weeks today and im on holiday


----------



## am64

oooh gail holiday ...where you going ?


----------



## Steff

dear god ims o soft was near tears, woody is soo not himself wont let anyone go near him he shreaks so he is in his basket very weary



god im sooooooooo attatched


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> dear god ims o soft was near tears, woody is soo not himself wont let anyone go near him he shreaks so he is in his basket very weary
> 
> 
> 
> god im sooooooooo attatched



he may be a bit quiet for a bit ..let him have his space he'll come round ...did they mirco chip him as well ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> he may be a bit quiet for a bit ..let him have his space he'll come round ...did they mirco chip him as well ?




yeah they did, he is making me really upset hate the screech the vet never said he would have side effects


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I HAVE NEVER FELT SO ANGRY IN MY LIFE







and no, it's not aimed at my boy!


----------



## am64

frustrating sam ....i know ....when i left college many moons ago my written thesis came 2nd in whole country with RIBA (professional body for architects) awards ..I approached some people if they were interested in taking it further to get told " oh we all ready have archivists who know all that " liars !! i had already scoured their library's for info and they had it all wrong !!  but let it go ...enjoy your archaeology for the good stuff ...be independent ...your a very clever girl use it in the non archaeological world to be able to ....maybe eventually fund your own dig !!!!!! haha main thing is don't let them wind you up ...its really not worth the energy xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> frustrating sam ....i know ....when i left college many moons ago my written thesis came 2nd in whole country with RIBA (professional body for architects) awards ..I approached some people if they were interested in taking it further to get told " oh we all ready have archivists who know all that " liars !! i had already scoured their library's for info and they had it all wrong !!  but let it go ...enjoy your archaeology for the good stuff ...be independent ...your a very clever girl use it in the non archaeological world to be able to ....maybe eventually fund your own dig !!!!!! haha main thing is don't let them wind you up ...its really not worth the energy xx



oh its not even aimed at my dad. Not at all. I don't even want to go into why I'm so angry publically on here but lets say I just feel incredibly betrayed.


----------



## am64

tis fine sam xx


----------



## Steff

nights all xx


----------



## am64

night steffie catch ya soon hunnybun !!!!


----------



## am64

well im off after a long day xxx so nighty nites to you all x


----------



## twinnie

hello anybody there lol i am on nite shift sooooo bored large coffee please


----------



## am64

Twinnie ..<<<<waves frantically >>>>>>... im back ..cant sleep again just test BS ..down to 5.0 so had a quick sarnie and need it to 'go down' before bed...hows the new house ??


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> Twinnie ..<<<<waves frantically >>>>>>... im back ..cant sleep again just test BS ..down to 5.0 so had a quick sarnie and need it to 'go down' before bed...hows the new house ??



great i love it more room beauiful flooring i have a big smile on my face lol 
how are you feeling now


----------



## am64

anti bios have kicked in ....but so have the side effects ...but my fab gp prescribed the little blue pills to solve it ! lovely to hear house is good x


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## am64

morning folks could sleep til 2am ...so i going back to bed


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> morning folks could sleep til 2am ...so i going back to bed



catch u later am x


----------



## cazscot

Morning everybody, second day of feeling like absolute rubbish, sometimes I hate being a woman  ...


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Morning everybody, second day of feeling like absolute rubbish, sometimes I hate being a woman  ...



aww morning caz whats wrong x


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> aww morning caz whats wrong x



Just my "womans problems"  Cramps, nausea, extreme tiredness...


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Just my "womans problems"  Cramps, nausea, extreme tiredness...



sorry to hear that hun, give yourself a pamper huh, nice bath xx

GWS xxxxx


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> sorry to hear that hun, give yourself a pamper huh, nice bath xx
> 
> GWS xxxxx




Thanks xxx


----------



## am64

ummm nice snoozy ...now for COFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Freddie99

*Insert hypo related grumble...* Had a nice 2.6 that came from no where before lunch. 3.8 at 10 after the walk into work. Sod it, I thought I had things sorted in that department. Looks like I'll try suspending the pump for my walk in and then having a reduced basal for an hour or so when I get into work.


----------



## shiv

Could it be to do with the upped overnight basal, Tom? Bev said in the other thread that basals have an effect on the next few hours, so it could be something to do with that?


----------



## shiv

Just put on a clean pair of socks (obv, I don't wear dirty ones...) and when I unfolded the socks, a white needle cap fell out.

Says everything, really.


----------



## novorapidboi26

That you inject your bid toe.....................


----------



## Steff

afternoon all xx


----------



## shiv

novorapidboi26 said:


> That you inject your bid toe.....................



I was thinking more that the stupid things get everywhere, but if you want to believe I inject in my big toe, who am I to stop you!


----------



## AlisonM

shiv said:


> Just put on a clean pair of socks (obv, I don't wear dirty ones...) and when I unfolded the socks, a white needle cap fell out.
> 
> Says everything, really.



Umm, let's see. You were travelling abroad and hid your supplies in a sock in case the drug sniffing dogs spotted them. I don't believe the bit about clean socks, I'm sure they could get up and walk way on their own.


----------



## Tezzz

Afternoon All,

I've got the internet working now. It's been intermittent.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Afternoon All,
> 
> I've got the internet working now. It's been intermittent.



nice to hear from you tez 
x


----------



## ypauly

Who's serving? I need a pint


----------



## Steff

im on this evening so chose your posion sir 

x


----------



## ypauly

Steffie said:


> im on this evening so chose your posion sir
> 
> x



Anything strong, I don't normally drink but as the missus is away and I'm doing housework
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think I deserve one.


----------



## Hazel

Hello chums - can I please can a pear cider?

Off on my hols tomoro (Scottish Clyde coast) just for a week, weather expected to be rubbish...........

Finally finished looking out everthing to be taken, and I am shattered, so a chilled pear cider would go down a treat, thanks


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Shiv I spotted a sealed novopen needle and a well old onetouch test strip outside my front door  the bloody stuff gets everywhere!


----------



## Steff

have a good time hazel despite the weather


drinks on way xx


p.s nice one paul got a load needs doing here any chance haha


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

just did my first ever run...didn't manage to get very far, just went around the block so not very far at all. Took all of 5 minutes and I'm knackered, just goes to show how unfit I am! Tomorrow I'm aiming to go twice around the block! Got back on a 3.2 despite a 60% temp basal and having a tracker bar pre run.

PHEW! 

I think I need to pace myself a little better and take some music along with me!

Also, pump fell off so was a little annoyed. May have to use the tubigrip tomorrow rather than use the clip or splash out on one of those special arm band things.


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Steffe, I am looking forward to the break


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Thanks Steffe, I am looking forward to the break



Hope you have a wonderful time Hazel!


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Alan, I'll take my Notebook with me, so I'll be popping in and out of the Forum


----------



## am64

evening folks ..busy in here tonight so have fun everyone xxx


----------



## Steff

oooooh god im bloody shattered lol, had the dog playing about on the carpet for last 30 mins lol


am is dawta about yet?


----------



## am64

yep just posted update ..thanks for all your help xxx you having fun playing with pup ??? hows you dad ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep just posted update ..thanks for all your help xxx you having fun playing with pup ??? hows you dad ?



dads ok, he has said he will go to docs, and i am to ring my uncle and even check lol.
Dog is a bloody git lol, i m the one doing most of the work of course lol.


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> dads ok, he has said he will go to docs, and i am to ring my uncle and even check lol.
> Dog is a bloody git lol, i m the one doing most of the work of course lol.



good news re Dad well done steffie for getting through to him ...as for PUP ....heheheee you reckon he could do agility classes ?? you know the thing where they have to run around through obstacles ...staffies /terriers are very clever dogs and eager to learn ....xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> good news re Dad well done steffie for getting through to him ...as for PUP ....heheheee you reckon he could do agility classes ?? you know the thing where they have to run around through obstacles ...staffies /terriers are very clever dogs and eager to learn ....xx



god knows hun lol, all i know is he is to fast for me lol


----------



## am64

i can see you getting fitter hun !!! chasing him around ...remember tho everything to him is a game at the mo ...if you wanna stop say enough and turn away and ignore him ..hahaa dog whisper is my new middle name  Hehhee


----------



## Steff

lol god yer he will deffo get me fitter

 right im away now nights all xx


----------



## am64

nite nite ...busy tomorrow but be around when having a break xxx


----------



## am64

hey katie you wanna pint of real beer ????


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> hey katie you wanna pint of real beer ????



haha yes please! and one that costs under ?5!!!


----------



## am64

haha nice pint of ...opps cant remember bournmouth beer so ...adnams i think ...how are the crocs ??


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> haha nice pint of ...opps cant remember bournmouth beer so ...adnams i think ...how are the crocs ??



ringwood best? nah, ive never had a pint of that unless it's free  can't think of the bmouth ones.

The crocs are pretty huge and scary.  Sharks seem like kittens in comparison!


----------



## katie

I better get ready for work. goodnight am x


----------



## Steff

grrrrrrrr whinging dog got my side of the bed lol so kicked him out and now i cant get bk to kip


nice to see u in pub katie 

tc hun xxx


----------



## am64

katie said:


> I better get ready for work. goodnight am x



soz katie got called away ...so weird to think you just getting up xxx hahaa


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx

Well thats dad just away he will be back in  November now.Hope he sticks to making an appointment with the doc 

Hope everyones well gonna throw myself into the housework today. xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

I'd better get the hoover and dusters out. My mother is coming to visit (read inspect) my new flat tomorrow... 

And the water board are digging the road up outside so no peace and quiet today... 

Oh well, I'll have to stick some records on to drown road diggers out...


----------



## Steff

Good morning Tez OooO I had that OH'S mum made out it was for another reason but i knew it was to inspect the new place lol.


----------



## am64

morning folks ...nice to hear from you Tez ...remember to dust behind you ears as well if mums comming round !! hehee

i wish it would rain here its just so heavy and dark but NO Rain ....


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> morning folks ...nice to hear from you Tez ...remember to dust behind you ears as well if mums comming round !! hehee
> 
> i wish it would rain here its just so heavy and dark but NO Rain ....



SNAP am been like it for about 45 minutes.


----------



## shiv

It's rained at some point here, when I went for a run *cough yes I went for a run* the pavements were wet.


----------



## AlisonM

Steffie said:


> grrrrrrrr whinging dog got my side of the bed lol so kicked him out and now i cant get bk to kip
> 
> 
> nice to see u in pub katie
> 
> tc hun xxx



You mean he left you some room in the bed? Amazing, Judy used to hog the whole thing and I'd be clinging for dear life to the edge.


----------



## am64

ITS RAINING ...what a releif ...now for a good thunderstorm me thinks !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ITS RAINING ...what a releif ...now for a good thunderstorm me thinks !!



lolol i went to get the dogs ball off the garden wall and it began to rain 


Yeah i know but i got in bother off OH for letting him in the bed  @ Alison


----------



## am64

Thunder Storm !!!! Yay Xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> Thunder Storm !!!! Yay Xx



lol sunny here rain lasted 10 mins


----------



## am64

it did same here but now POURING !! phew


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> it did same here but now POURING !! phew



lol, took doggy to the local shops today in his blanket, everyone was wanting a stroke


----------



## am64

cutey ...when can he go out for walks ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> cutey ...when can he go out for walks ?



not for abit yet, has his second jab on the 16th then have to wait a week after that, so by time he is walk worthy son will be back to school lol


----------



## am64

typical !! just had call from stepsons mum  ranting about stepson ...here we go again !!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> typical !! just had call from stepsons mum  ranting about stepson ...here we go again !!!



why is she ranting x


----------



## am64

cos shes pissed and a lunatic .....


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> cos shes pissed and a lunatic .....



OooOoOh dear and you get the backlash do u


----------



## Steff

oh my god i have never seen such a black looking sky


----------



## am64

yep ...but just spoke to stpson and hes fine just fed up of her being a total pain in the arse ...!!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep ...but just spoke to stpson and hes fine just fed up of her being a total pain in the arse ...!!!



im not surprised has she been a drinker all his life then x


----------



## Steff

blimey no sky signal now lol, rain must be bad


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> im not surprised has she been a drinker all his life then x



seriously ..at mo is on probation as well narrowly missed sentence last january ...poor lad he really dosent need it


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> seriously ..at mo is on probation as well narrowly missed sentence last january ...poor lad he really dosent need it



blimey, such a shame on the lad, good job he has his father and you to look after him hun Xx


----------



## twinnie

hello all large coffee please sorry not been on as much as i am using the doggle and the siginal here is rubbish only 10 more days to sky gets the boardband in lol counting the days


----------



## am64

well he know i will always be there for him ...always had !


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all large coffee please sorry not been on as much as i am using the doggle and the siginal here is rubbish only 10 more days to sky gets the boardband in lol counting the days



hya hun nice t see you 



our sky is down at the minute the weather is to bad xxx


----------



## am64

hi twinnie !!! hows it all going ?


----------



## twinnie

hi guys its going good the place is starting to feel like home thats everything unpacked and sorted 
steff hows the puppy?


----------



## am64

right now to get Daughter to sort out her room ...thats if we can open the door ...


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hi guys its going good the place is starting to feel like home thats everything unpacked and sorted
> steff hows the puppy?



yeah he is ok hun a bundle of fun lol 

Just guna pop out now catch everyone later on xX


----------



## cazscot

Hello, I am back.  Feeling much better today .  Off for a brouse around the boards will be back later x


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Hello, I am back.  Feeling much better today .  Off for a brouse around the boards will be back later x



welcome back caz xx


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> welcome back caz xx



Thanks Steffie x


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Thanks Steffie x



You have a good time?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i am NOT going for a run this evening. I am far too tired *yawn* (read exhausted!). There were tears at work this morning because of how exhausted I am right now - but lovely work understand and told me to take it easy. However, I hit my targets today  and had a generally good day overall. Hoping I can catch up on some sleep tonight by going to bed abit earlier i.e. 9.30. Still got to do a 3am test  Will be likely changing basal rates again tonight but not sure where to go from :/ changed 2-7am to 0.55 but it seems I may need more around this time maybe from 3-7 as I'm waking up in double figures so wondering whether to go to 0.60? Argh I dunno :/ we'll see

Italian meatballs for dinner tonight! Extended bolus? I think so!


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> i am NOT going for a run this evening. I am far too tired *yawn* (read exhausted!). There were tears at work this morning because of how exhausted I am right now - but lovely work understand and told me to take it easy. However, I hit my targets today  and had a generally good day overall. Hoping I can catch up on some sleep tonight by going to bed abit earlier i.e. 9.30. Still got to do a 3am test  Will be likely changing basal rates again tonight but not sure where to go from :/ changed 2-7am to 0.55 but it seems I may need more around this time maybe from 3-7 as I'm waking up in double figures so wondering whether to go to 0.60? Argh I dunno :/ we'll see
> 
> Italian meatballs for dinner tonight! Extended bolus? I think so!



Glad to hear you reached your targets sam always satisfaction in that, italian must be the theme of the day we have speg bol here


----------



## rossi_mac

Running to the bar, I'll have no champagne cause it gets me to ratted and then people video me and take photos! Is it time to sober up? Nah! Pass me the bottle!

Hope all well, I'm supposed to have salad ce soir but I'm about to drive past my mate Mr chip van, and I haven't seen him for two weeks!

Isn't this great Augustus weather! It'll brighten up once the kids are back at school!!

Happy dayz,

Rossi

Sorry not been here much but work is pretty much full throttle which is good but means I is knackered, oh and those pesky planners grrrr!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steffie said:


> Glad to hear you reached your targets sam always satisfaction in that, italian must be the theme of the day we have speg bol here



definitely! Lovely new manager said to me and my friend if we keep hitting targets like we are then we will definitely get permanent contracts in a couple of months time  Gotta keep hitting them every day and all will be well 

Meatballs were amazing

Just been sorting out my bank accounts, paid off a bit of the credit card and stuck a tenner back into my inheritance money (I had to spend a load of it on rent a while back ) looking forward to getting that money back. Got me a massive paycheque on friday which should make my account look muuuch healthier!


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> You have a good time?




Yep, just back from my exercise classes and now I am knackered...


----------



## cazscot

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> i am NOT going for a run this evening. I am far too tired *yawn* (read exhausted!). There were tears at work this morning because of how exhausted I am right now - but lovely work understand and told me to take it easy. However, I hit my targets today  and had a generally good day overall. Hoping I can catch up on some sleep tonight by going to bed abit earlier i.e. 9.30. Still got to do a 3am test  Will be likely changing basal rates again tonight but not sure where to go from :/ changed 2-7am to 0.55 but it seems I may need more around this time maybe from 3-7 as I'm waking up in double figures so wondering whether to go to 0.60? Argh I dunno :/ we'll see
> 
> Italian meatballs for dinner tonight! Extended bolus? I think so!




Glad you passed your targets .  Hope you manage to get a good sleep xx


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Yep, just back from my exercise classes and now I am knackered...



i bet lol


you feeling better then u were at the start of the week?


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Running to the bar, I'll have no champagne cause it gets me to ratted and then people video me and take photos! Is it time to sober up? Nah! Pass me the bottle!
> 
> Hope all well, I'm supposed to have salad ce soir but I'm about to drive past my mate Mr chip van, and I haven't seen him for two weeks!
> 
> Isn't this great Augustus weather! It'll brighten up once the kids are back at school!!
> 
> Happy dayz,
> 
> Rossi
> 
> Sorry not been here much but work is pretty much full throttle which is good but means I is knackered, oh and those pesky planners grrrr!



what are the planners changing their mind about now rossi ?? pm if i can help in any way ??


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> what are the planners changing their mind about now rossi ?? pm if i can help in any way ??



Cheers for offer but all under control now, or at least I'm pretty sure it is! Just one of those things! Lucky we weren't desperate to extend/build, Also it'll be cheaper for my purse as we're not extending the roof now!!


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> i bet lol
> 
> 
> you feeling better then u were at the start of the week?




Much better, thanks xxx  But I have been "emotionally eating" so not sure what kinda weight loss I will have come saturday


----------



## am64

good to hear rossi ...you know where i am if you need .....planning issues etc


----------



## cazscot

Right, I am off for my long hot bath and then to bed.  Night all.  Catch you tomorrow xx


----------



## am64

nite carole have a lovely relax xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

Cheers AM, noted!

Night Caz.

Hey Tez hello I saw you on here earlier hope you are doing well pal, and chucking out some loud musaik!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bed...need...lots...of...sleep...


----------



## rossi_mac

Then do it Sam, I had an early night the other week felt much  much better for it!


----------



## am64

nite sam ..hope you get a good kip and well done with work meeting targets etc + having a supportive work colleagues around !


----------



## Steff

does anyone here hate me?


----------



## am64

whats up hunny ??? pm ??


----------



## Annimay

Steffie said:


> does anyone here hate me?



How can anyone hate you?  You're lovely!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning. went a night without testing and still woke up at 10. Hmmm. SO! Tonight, I am going to up basal from middnight til 2am. Wake at 2am and test and see what happens from there. Despite an early night and sleeping through, I'm still shattered *yawn*


----------



## Steff

morning all xx

ty annimay means alot


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning Steff, and all, hope you're doing well 

How's that dog going? you taking him out for walkies? is it helping your levels at all??

Busy days here at work at the mo which is good just means less time on here!

Take care all,

Rossi 

Beware I am turning into a lurker!!!


----------



## cazscot

Morning Steffie, Rossi and everyone else.  Large cup of tea for me please.  I slept in...

Going to see my pal (the one that had the bad crash cos of the hypo), she is now out of plaster yay!  Going somewhere nice for lunch (low calorie, of course ). 

Right need to go picking her up in half an hour and I am sitting in my pjays, have had no brekki and no makeup on!


----------



## Steff

Morning rossi all fine ty, cant take doggy out yet for another 2 weeks once he has had all his jabs x

Hi CZ HAVE A LOVELY LUNCH XX


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> does anyone here hate me?




Hi Steffie, just seen this, are you okay?  Nobody could hate you.  You are always here for help and advice, and always welcome all the new members .  Hope you are okay xxx


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Hi Steffie, just seen this, are you okay?  Nobody could hate you.  You are always here for help and advice, and always welcome all the new members .  Hope you are okay xxx



Yeah CZ im fine now was just feeling a little peeved at that time x


----------



## Steff

afternoon am xx u ok


----------



## am64

hi folks ...off to gp again ear which i thought had cleared up is weeping again ...and its green ...only 2 more antibios to go and i feel yuk


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi folks ...off to gp again ear which i thought had cleared up is weeping again ...and its green ...only 2 more antibios to go and i feel yuk



awww am hun sorry to hear that nothing more annoying when u think its getting better and it aint , good lk at docs hun xxxxhugs


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> hi folks ...off to gp again ear which i thought had cleared up is weeping again ...and its green ...only 2 more antibios to go and i feel yuk



Oh yuck! I hope he can sort it for you.


----------



## am64

thanks folks .....will update you all later x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> thanks folks .....will update you all later x



ok hun

im off to the PO now had a balls up with a delivery of a mobile fone forgot to give the company our new address they tryed to deliver to our old place, just hope the phone is there DOHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## twinnie

hi all large coffee please


----------



## am64

urggrrr...another course of anti bios and an anti bio ear spray ...i feel so yuk !


----------



## SacredHeart

Afternoon all. How are we all?


----------



## Steff

oooooh dear am hun hope they kick in asap


hi twinnie sorry onyl just seen your PM will reply now xx

Hay becki you any closer to making your choice yet?


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey Steff 

Think it's going to take a few emails to the DSN to decide whether it's right or not. I am leaning more towards the 'yes' side of things though!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Hey Steff
> 
> Think it's going to take a few emails to the DSN to decide whether it's right or not. I am leaning more towards the 'yes' side of things though!



Well like has been suggested and you probs have already done it but looking in the pumping secion will more then likely answer most of your questions. x


----------



## SacredHeart

Absolutely  The 'adults with pumps' thread was good reading!


----------



## Steff

Right tea time is fast approching poor mans tea tonight beans on toast , pennies are few at the end of the week, all the DDs come out the first week of every month grr.

Laters all x


----------



## am64

had a little snooze but cant lie on dodgy ear side ...im feeling very sorry for myself


----------



## SacredHeart

Have you got a wheat bag or hot water bottle, am? I've found some gentle heat under the bad ear can work wonders to just take the edge off


----------



## am64

nooooooo    im just fed up of feeling/being unwell ..... taken pain killers


----------



## SacredHeart

Awww hon *hugs*


----------



## am64

thanks x i feel so useless when im unwell and i have so much to do !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hit targets again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

also MY HYPO SYMPTOMS ARE COMING BACK


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> hit targets again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> also MY HYPO SYMPTOMS ARE COMING BACK



BRILLIANT sam hun good news is coming thick and fast, congrats on target hitting xxxx


----------



## shiv

Told my mum about my job interview and she didn't freak out, yay! 

Meetup in 2 days!!


----------



## cazscot

am64 said:


> hi folks ...off to gp again ear which i thought had cleared up is weeping again ...and its green ...only 2 more antibios to go and i feel yuk



(((Hugs))) AM, hope you can get it sorted soon  xxx


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> ok hun
> 
> im off to the PO now had a balls up with a delivery of a mobile fone forgot to give the company our new address they tryed to deliver to our old place, just hope the phone is there DOHHHHHHHHH!



Hi Steffie, so annoying when that happens  did you manage to get the phone?


----------



## cazscot

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> hit targets again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> also MY HYPO SYMPTOMS ARE COMING BACK



Fantastic news  x


----------



## cazscot

Back from my pals, had a great chat and a low calorie lunch (subway sandwich as neither of us was that hungry)...  

And I went and did a bit of shopping and bought a pair of SIZE 20 denims, SIZE 20!!!!  I started off at a size 32...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

to run or not to run? That is the question :/ I am so full of dinner but feeling so damn lazy. I may go tomorrow when I get home from work  maybe do a bit of tae bo here tonight instead.


----------



## am64

cazscot said:


> Back from my pals, had a great chat and a low calorie lunch (subway sandwich as neither of us was that hungry)...
> 
> And I went and did a bit of shopping and bought a pair of SIZE 20 denims, SIZE 20!!!!  I started off at a size 32...



saw it on Fb ...fantasic news carol ...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

16.4 and getting well hacked off. I just want to have a shower but am too scared to disconnect.


----------



## Steff

oh dear am you seem to have a full inbox 

oops my fault


----------



## am64

hahhaa just saw that !!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

GO AWAY AIR BUBBLES


----------



## am64

you ok sam ???


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> you ok sam ???



just wasted half a cartridge of insulin getting rid of air bubbles. Unimpressed!


----------



## am64

grrrrr sounds a nightmare ....any pumpers on the forum to help?


----------



## cazscot

Thanks AM.

Sam hope you get your pump/cartridge sorted x


Night all I am shattered and going to bed...


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Thanks AM.
> 
> Sam hope you get your pump/cartridge sorted x
> 
> 
> Night all I am shattered and going to bed...



nights hun sleep well x


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> nights hun sleep well x



Thanks, you too x


----------



## rossi_mac

ladies....gents....


fry day tomorrow, my duties have been assigned for the weekend to garden rain or sun so no southampton for me boo hoo but beer will be had!

Just had my night time shot, and blow me down, nearly a tea spoon of blood came out! looked nice and fresh mind

night y'all need or rather trying to get some beauty sleeps!


----------



## Steff

Are pickled onions ok for me ?

I hope so just had 2 lol 

Well its quiet now think i'll help myself to the till and take some cash out and go on a bender lol


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> ladies....gents....
> 
> 
> fry day tomorrow, my duties have been assigned for the weekend to garden rain or sun so no southampton for me boo hoo but beer will be had!
> 
> Just had my night time shot, and blow me down, nearly a tea spoon of blood came out! looked nice and fresh mind
> 
> night y'all need or rather trying to get some beauty sleeps!



All sorted then Rossi for you lol

Nights x


----------



## Steff

Right heading away to bed myself now

Nights all xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all, got paid today! bank account looking a little more healthy! Almost hit the ?500overdrawn mark which I am really pleased with. Except next week I have to pay ?650 deposit for the new flat! OUCH! But it will all be worth it! Going to start piling on the overtime at work and getting more pennies to get the overdraft back to where it should be! ?30 paid back into my inheritance fund and ?20 off my credit card  saving a little for saturday although can't go too mad on the spending!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx woo the dog let us have a lie in lol x


----------



## cazscot

Morning everyone, morning Steffie, glad you managed to get a lie in with the dog .

Hubby found 3 bags full of summer clothes in the loft, all of them don't fit me now so I have been sorting them into piles for the local charity shops (they all must love me LOL). 

Away to get my breakfast and go for a walk. I fancy an omelette for lunch and discovered I have no eggs left...


----------



## am64

morning folks ....still totally bunged up ear  i really dont feel up to anything ...


----------



## Steff

Morning am poor you xx

got sun here at the minute, not looking to promising though lol


----------



## am64

thanks steff sorry to all moany but ......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> thanks steff sorry to all moany but ......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



dont be daft you hardly are ever moany xx


----------



## am64

i feel thats all ive done recently


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i feel thats all ive done recently



so wat hun thats why this place in here , xx x we all have moans


----------



## am64

yep thats true ...but its not just here i moan ...im just feel useless no energy and everything is an effort ....like now for example i should make coffee and get this day on the go ...but ...havent even had a bath for over a week ... just a good wash cos im scared of getting water in my ears ...my luscious locks havent been washed yuk ...


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep thats true ...but its not just here i moan ...im just feel useless no energy and everything is an effort ....like now for example i should make coffee and get this day on the go ...but ...havent even had a bath for over a week ... just a good wash cos im scared of getting water in my ears ...my luscious locks havent been washed yuk ...



yes never thought of that hun must be soo frustrating i cant even think of  way of getting around washing your hair xx sorry


----------



## am64

doc yesterday said use a hair dryer to dry them ....so ok im going to make an effort now ..catch ya later hun x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> doc yesterday said use a hair dryer to dry them ....so ok im going to make an effort now ..catch ya later hun x[/QUOT
> 
> 
> ok hun u take care x x


----------



## gail1

am64 just an idea you can get dry shampoo you just sprinkle it on hair and brush it out


----------



## AlisonM

Right, I'm orf up the hostilepile to visit an inmate. If they let me out again, I'll see you later.


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> yep thats true ...but its not just here i moan ...im just feel useless no energy and everything is an effort ....like now for example i should make coffee and get this day on the go ...but ...havent even had a bath for over a week ... just a good wash cos im scared of getting water in my ears ...my luscious locks havent been washed yuk ...



The only thing I can think of is cling film! Although how you would get it to stay in place is beyond me. Rubber bands maybe? 

Ahhah! the Wonders of Google again, here's a list of the top ten dry hair shampoos. The only one I've heard of is Batiste, but I've never used it.


----------



## twinnie

hello all large coffee please on my sis pc i am suppose to be babysitting lol just cleared out the bank account out buying school uniforms


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all large coffee please on my sis pc i am suppose to be babysitting lol just cleared out the bank account out buying school uniforms



afternoon hun ooooooh not gotta worry bout that for a while yet lol xx


----------



## cazscot

am64 said:


> yep thats true ...but its not just here i moan ...im just feel useless no energy and everything is an effort ....like now for example i should make coffee and get this day on the go ...but ...havent even had a bath for over a week ... just a good wash cos im scared of getting water in my ears ...my luscious locks havent been washed yuk ...




Do they still make shampoo shields?  I remember having one as a child as I couldnt stand getting water on my face...

I have used the baptise dry shampoo before and rate it much  but considering the cirucumstancies might be worth a try.  It will just ake your hair dry/less greasy looking.


----------



## cazscot

twinnie said:


> hello all large coffee please on my sis pc i am suppose to be babysitting lol just cleared out the bank account out buying school uniforms



* passes twinnie a large coffe * Sometimes I am glad I cant have kids, they must cost a fortune...


----------



## cazscot

Hubby found 3 space saver bags full of summer clothes up in the attic.  I have searched through them and now have 2 black bags for the charity shop, 1 black bag for the clothing bank and 1 bag for my pal who is going to sell them on ebay for me...  Found a pair of shorts that I used to wear every summer (up until last summer) they had been bought for when I went on holiday the year I broke my leg 1996...

Why do I let clothes hold so much emotion for me? After all they are just clothes...  But I went through the bags thinking oh I remember buying that dress, my pal bought me that top etc...  It took me an hour to sort everything out cos I kept reminicing LOL .


----------



## twinnie

thanks for the coffee i think the hubby will be needing a whiskey when he finds out how much i have spend today oh well its done now thats them got all there stuff just need to pick up his blazer next week can believe my baby starting school it only seems like yesterday we were bringing him back from the hospital


----------



## am64

hi folks thank for the tip gail ...and advice everyone else... i might just try it out ...havent left the house today ...hubby is shopping on way home so im going to have a little read


----------



## Steff

hya am hun xxx 

popping to shop for fags x 

be good


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> hya am hun xxx
> 
> popping to shop for fags x
> 
> be good




FAGS ??????


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> FAGS ??????



NOT for me hun tut got more sense x


----------



## am64

thought so !!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> thought so !!!



phew thought u thought i was like a wynetta slob kinda person hahahahah x


----------



## cazscot

twinnie said:


> thanks for the coffee i think the hubby will be needing a whiskey when he finds out how much i have spend today oh well its done now thats them got all there stuff just need to pick up his blazer next week can believe my baby starting school it only seems like yesterday we were bringing him back from the hospital




Yep, my nephew is now 16 and I cant beleive it, I remember when he was born (10 weeks premature) as if it was yesterday... I am feeling old now  ...


----------



## cazscot

Right, I am off for a walk before I go to my body pump class.  Be back later x


----------



## cazscot

Quite in here tonight... Where is everybody...


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Quite in here tonight... Where is everybody...



good session CZ?

no idea very quiet well im watching soaps so b  back later lol x


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> good session CZ?
> 
> no idea very quiet well im watching soaps so b  back later lol x




Yep thanks, just gonna go and watch some tv myself then bath and bed, hubby is away till Sunday so have the house to myself!


----------



## Steff

Sounds heaven CZ hun lol.x


----------



## Steff

Right off to watch WWE 


bye for now x


----------



## am64

what is that world wrestling extreme ??? music on here and cos of my ear sounds most weird !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> what is that world wrestling extreme ??? music on here and cos of my ear sounds most weird !!



nearly E is for entertainment


----------



## am64

good guess eh ????


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> good guess eh ????



gold star guessing id say hun x


----------



## cazscot

Right, I am off to bed night night all  x


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Right, I am off to bed night night all  x



Night carol sleep well hun xx

Anyone travelling to the meet tomorrow have a good time x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

the d police strike again. My grandad (t2 and a pretentious know it all!) has pretty much told me to just "shut up and get on with it" and that I should stop talking about my diabetes all the time. I'm fuming! This is the grandfather whose wife is T2 on a pump and whose sugars run on average at 30.0! And he has the audacity to tell me to shut up and get on with it and then tells me that I'm setting my pump up wrong which is why I got air bubbles yesterday and has tried telling me that my nan has never had bubbles in hers in 18 months.

YEAH RIGHT



ANGRY!


----------



## twinnie

large coffee please on nite shift andam sooo bored lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> large coffee please on nite shift andam sooo bored lol



coming up hun x x x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> coming up hun x x x


cheers steff


----------



## Steff

no bother hun im gonna have to go now i have just been sick and gotta sort it hmmm. tc x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> no bother hun im gonna have to go now i have just been sick and gotta sort it hmmm. tc x



steff i hope you are okay will u let me know when u sign back in tomorrow{or later just reliase it past midnight}


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> no bother hun im gonna have to go now i have just been sick and gotta sort it hmmm. tc x



Hope you're OK Steff


----------



## cazscot

Hope you are okay Steffie x

Morning all, got my weigh in this morning...  Just hope I have managed to loose some of the holiday weight I put on last week.  Then I have got a chiropody appointment (I love getting my feet done) then shopping for clothes  .  Catch you all later.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all dont know what happened last night but was up till 2 sorting it out but ive woke and im fine thx northey and twinnie xx


Good luck for your weigh in hun fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Steff

Think i'll head back to bed one broken vase my dad got me 2 weeks ago and a very bad mood later grrr kids + dogs=headache.


----------



## LisaLQ

BIG coffee please 

Still alive, just heading off up to see family for the week, sorry I've not been around much, summer hols are hard work, especially with Joe.

Hope you're all well ((((hugs))))

xx


----------



## Northerner

LisaLQ said:


> BIG coffee please
> 
> Still alive, just heading off up to see family for the week, sorry I've not been around much, summer hols are hard work, especially with Joe.
> 
> Hope you're all well ((((hugs))))
> 
> xx



Hi Lisa, I wondered where you were! Hope you have a nice time


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> BIG coffee please
> 
> Still alive, just heading off up to see family for the week, sorry I've not been around much, summer hols are hard work, especially with Joe.
> 
> Hope you're all well ((((hugs))))
> 
> xx



Hi Lisa nice to see u xx tc


----------



## Steff

Hi all very quiet, had a load of washing out and it just got soaked lol. x


----------



## am64

hi folks ...feeling a bit better had a lovely bath stuffed tissue in my ear and blow dried my hair...something i never do ...now going to sit in evening sun and get some rays Vit D !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi folks ...feeling a bit better had a lovely bath stuffed tissue in my ear and blow dried my hair...something i never do ...now going to sit in evening sun and get some rays Vit D !!



Hi am , nasty rain herem git beef roast on go at mo x


----------



## am64

we had the rain ... loads of it earlier ...bit like april showers here !! but is august xx you better now hunny ...from sicky last night ? im alot better ear spray seems to be doing the trick at the mo ...


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> we had the rain ... loads of it earlier ...bit like april showers here !! but is august xx you better now hunny ...from sicky last night ? im alot better ear spray seems to be doing the trick at the mo ...



Yeah hun not had much to eat today incase i set tummy off , but looking forward to my roast x enjoy the rays


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> the d police strike again. My grandad (t2 and a pretentious know it all!) has pretty much told me to just "shut up and get on with it" and that I should stop talking about my diabetes all the time. I'm fuming! This is the grandfather whose wife is T2 on a pump and whose sugars run on average at 30.0! And he has the audacity to tell me to shut up and get on with it and then tells me that I'm setting my pump up wrong which is why I got air bubbles yesterday and has tried telling me that my nan has never had bubbles in hers in 18 months.
> 
> YEAH RIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> ANGRY!




hey sam ...maybe he really doesnt understand the differences betwwen T1 and T2 ...is he from the Mi**tt side?  if so typical Mi**tts cant be told anything.... so give up !! smile sweetly and tell him of course your right ....and carry on !


----------



## cazscot

Evening all thats me just back...  Been out since 9am and I am shattered LOL.  My feet feel great after the choropodist, and got a hair cut...  Went shopping and got a Monsoon dress for ?16.50 reduced from ?60!!  It wont fit me yet but it is jersey so will be forgiving and fit me soon.  Might even fit me for the Septerber meeting in Birmingham.  

Glad you are feeling a bit better AM, and managed to get your hair washed .

Off for some dinner be back later


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Evening all thats me just back...  Been out since 9am and I am shattered LOL.  My feet feel great after the choropodist, and got a hair cut...  Went shopping and got a Monsoon dress for ?16.50 reduced from ?60!!  It wont fit me yet but it is jersey so will be forgiving and fit me soon.  Might even fit me for the Septerber meeting in Birmingham.
> 
> Glad you are feeling a bit better AM, and managed to get your hair washed .
> 
> Off for some dinner be back later



how did weigh in go CZ?
thats a brill bargain hun ! x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Am - nope not the M****t side but the M****s side! Irritating

Just back from the southampton meet, may have had one two many beers as feeling slightly sleepy but was ace to see people and in particular faces that were definitely not expected  Just tested and am at 4.6 so tis almost time for a bit of dinner.

and by the way all, today was the first time shiv and I have ever met and Shiv is quite possibly the best person EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oh and i forgot to tell you all before...but seeing as how it's on tv right now it reminded me...

I SPOKE TO THIS MAN AT WORK THE OTHER WEEK







 HE IS Lovely!


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> how did weigh in go CZ?
> thats a brill bargain hun ! x



Lost the 3.5lbs I had put on last week on holiday yipee .  So now back to square one.  Onward and downward!


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Lost the 3.5lbs I had put on last week on holiday yipee .  So now back to square one.  Onward and downward!



no be positive hun thats good x


----------



## cazscot

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Am - nope not the M****t side but the M****s side! Irritating
> 
> Just back from the southampton meet, may have had one two many beers as feeling slightly sleepy but was ace to see people and in particular faces that were definitely not expected  Just tested and am at 4.6 so tis almost time for a bit of dinner.
> 
> and by the way all, today was the first time shiv and I have ever met and Shiv is quite possibly the best person EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Glad you had a great time, I can't wait for the Birmingham meet (6 weeks today but whos counting ).


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> oh and i forgot to tell you all before...but seeing as how it's on tv right now it reminded me...
> 
> I SPOKE TO THIS MAN AT WORK THE OTHER WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE IS Lovely!



TOM IN DISGUISE EH ?????


----------



## am64

cazscot said:


> Evening all thats me just back...  Been out since 9am and I am shattered LOL.  My feet feel great after the choropodist, and got a hair cut...  Went shopping and got a Monsoon dress for ?16.50 reduced from ?60!!  It wont fit me yet but it is jersey so will be forgiving and fit me soon.  Might even fit me for the Septerber meeting in Birmingham.
> 
> Glad you are feeling a bit better AM, and managed to get your hair washed .
> 
> Off for some dinner be back later



thks caz ..feeling beter ... x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> TOM IN DISGUISE EH ?????



haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

David Suchet is actually my hero!


----------



## am64

wonderful gald you all had a good day Circle D southampton rocks eh ???


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> no be positive hun thats good x



Thanks Steffie, I seem to be plateauing (sp?) again.  I am now the weight I was 4 weeks ago but in the last 14 weeks I have "only" lost 7lbs.  Need to get back into "the zone" LOL xx


----------



## cazscot

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> David Suchet is actually my hero!




I love Poirot and whenever he is interviewed he seems really naturaly and genuine .


----------



## am64

caz it seems to me that maintaining is just as good ...as you are plateauing again  ,,,keep it stable hun  you have been such an inspiration to us all ...32 to size 20 excellant ...stablise for a while then go for final push XXXX


----------



## cazscot

am64 said:


> caz it seems to me that maintaining is just as good ...as you are plateauing again  ,,,keep it stable hun  you have been such an inspiration to us all ...32 to size 20 excellant ...stablise for a while then go for final push XXXX




Thanks very much Am, sorry was just having a bit of a wobble tonight  xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

cazscot said:


> I love Poirot and whenever he is interviewed he seems really naturaly and genuine .



He is actually proper lovely, nice and genuine and thanked me loads for my help when he came through on my line. I may have freaked out a little bit after he went away


----------



## Steff

well im off for abit guna have a bath and sort my feet out x


----------



## cazscot

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> He is actually proper lovely, nice and genuine and thanked me loads for my help when he came through on my line. I may have freaked out a little bit after he went away




I would have probably been all tongue tied .  I once saw Stephen Hawking whilst on holiday in Brussells and wanted to go over to talk to him as I think he is a genius, and loved "a brief history of time" but chickened out of it...  

When I worked in Abbey the girl sitting next to me had Davina McCall on the phone and said she was a complete !!!!!, she was almost in tears because of the way she had been talked to by Davina...


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> well im off for abit guna have a bath and sort my feet out x





Enjoy, I am just off for mine now x


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Enjoy, I am just off for mine now x



lol had mine xx


----------



## am64

hello all !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hello all !!



hyaaaaaa........


----------



## am64

waves frantically toward North east xxxx


----------



## cazscot

am64 said:


> hello all !!



Hello  and goodnight all. I am away to bed x


----------



## am64

nite caz xxx


----------



## Steff

night caz

he got me watching a film called witch board 1986


----------



## twinnie

hi there nite shift again large coffee


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hi there nite shift again large coffee



hi hun xx .....


----------



## twinnie

hi steff hows you


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hi steff hows you



im good hun ty better then last night x


----------



## Steff

nights all xx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> nights all xx



Goodnight Steffie! Sleep well


----------



## cazscot

Can't sleep


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Can't sleep



Too hot and humid up there in Glasgae, Carol? Hope you can doze off soon.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> Too hot and humid up there in Glasgae, Carol? Hope you can doze off soon.



Morning all

Thanks Alan, nodded off eventually managed to get about 5 hours sleep...  The thermoenter says on it 21.5C already .  
Up early to go to my bodypump class, dedication or what!!??  (or is it stupidity ).  Right need to go got a 25min walk uphill


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Good morning all xx



Morning Steffie, hot hot hot uphere 21.5C already .  Off to bodypump, back later x


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Morning Steffie, hot hot hot uphere 21.5C already .  Off to bodypump, back later x



hope u have gd time hun, blimey not even 19 here lol x


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning crew,

hot here too, and I'm doing dump runs heavy stuff too concrete & old roots, yay what fun! Just munched on some jelly babies to make sure I don't drop !
Oh and the best bit is the nearest dump to us you have to carry stuff up some stairs!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all!

want to go for a run today but am a little frightened of having the pump fall off again  so I think running will have to wait intil I've got something like a spi-belt. I'm too scared of disconnecting and going out without it  So I may do an hour or so of tae bo instead and go for a walk later on instead - have to go out and get some bits for dinner!


----------



## cazscot

rossi_mac said:


> Morning crew,
> 
> hot here too, and I'm doing dump runs heavy stuff too concrete & old roots, yay what fun! Just munched on some jelly babies to make sure I don't drop !
> Oh and the best bit is the nearest dump to us you have to carry stuff up some stairs!!



Morning Rossi, good luck with your dumping, who thought the layout of the dump out?  Going up stairs crazy


----------



## cazscot

Right, off for a bath, after my hours body pump and walk.  Might go for a nap as well.  Back later...


----------



## Steff

Blimey you lucky lot bloody cold here even the dog sniffed his nose up at lying on the patio  x


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Blimey you lucky lot bloody cold here even the dog sniffed his nose up at lying on the patio  x




The cat is lying on the livingroom floor (not up at her usual place on the windowsill) and she hasnt even ventured out today...


----------



## Steff

well lets just say woody is finding his bark at first he was just a tiny little noise now he fully barks lol.He is flat out on the sofa on his back at the minute having a dream by sounds of it hehe xx


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> well lets just say woody is finding his bark at first he was just a tiny little noise now he fully barks lol.He is flat out on the sofa on his back at the minute having a dream by sounds of it hehe xx




Ha Ha LOL


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

diabetes can go get stuffed for all I care right now. I want to intriduce my pump to the concrete floor at the bottom of my work building by dropping it from a very tall height!


----------



## rossi_mac

cazscot said:


> Morning Rossi, good luck with your dumping, who thought the layout of the dump out?  Going up stairs crazy



I think It was crazy mad man jack (no offence to any jacks out there) Didn't kill me just drained me for a bit.

Been back out in the garden digging into the far corner, found loads and loads of old cuttings that just ain't gonna compost down so I need to chip or burn them, and it ain't a small amount, sometimes there's too much to do I don't know what to do!

Sam stick with it girl it'll be worth it (I hope )

Glad Woody is settled in on the sofa there Steff!


----------



## am64

evening all ...been over at Parents in law for lovely roasty lamb and a sit in the garden phew hot or what lovely lovely...ear on the mend but anti bios making me feel sick


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am i adore your new avatar!


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> am i adore your new avatar!



hehheehe taken whilst i was sneakly munching cheese and onion crisps......  well i was on holiday !!


----------



## Steff

am thats totally brill avatar hun love it xxxxx


----------



## am64

thks steff ...well im off to bed catch ya all soon x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> thks steff ...well im off to bed catch ya all soon x



nights am xx


----------



## Steff

nites all catch you tomorrow x


----------



## cazscot

Night all.


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Night all.



Nights Caz Xx.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## cazscot

Morning Steffie, morning all


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Morning Steffie, morning all



Morning CZ, whats your plans for today, Im heading to docs in mo running low on supplies x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Woke on 14.0 and feeling properly unimpressed. Did a 2am test and was 5.8 so thought I would leave it, as its better than 2.1 as it was the night before and woke on this. Got a funny feeling I had a hypo later on and slept through it  So it seems as though my 12-2am basals are now showing as ok, but I need to start waking up a bit later! I may go for a 3am tonight and do tiny changes from then. Either that or I can blame the pasta salad I had for dinner last night. But I'm not feeling too hot this morning. I want breakfast but daren't have anything to eat just yet


----------



## novorapidboi26

Are there some here that never sign out........lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

novorapidboi26 said:


> Are there some here that never sign out........lol



who are you talking about? 

I often leave my computer on in the background, but keep my online status hidden. I may be signed in but most of the time am not at the computer.


----------



## Steff

novorapidboi26 said:


> Are there some here that never sign out........lol



Who are you meaning ?

tut come in here and say that first time in here aint it nova?


p.s edit i see it is not


----------



## Emmal31

Helooooooo  xx


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Helooooooo  xx



Helloooooooo missus aint seen you around these parts in a while, you slumming it? hehe xx


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Morning CZ, whats your plans for today, Im heading to docs in mo running low on supplies x




Sorry Stefie, just saw this ...  Not up to much, sitting hear with my eyes streaming and nose running and I can decide if I have hayfever or an allergy to something 

I have phoned in my repeat prescription, have asked for my test strips again (at the moment they are giving me 50 a month but I expect them to be stoped any time soon...).  Going for a walk later and have another exercise class tonight, depending on wether the streaming eyes and nose stop .  Hoping to pick the car up later, if they can find out what is wrong with it .


----------



## cazscot

Emmal31 said:


> Helooooooo  xx




Hello, how are you? How is J?  xx


----------



## Sugarbum

Morning all,

Caz I just did mine this mornig as well - hope yours is less stressful than mine! I always have at least one wrong item when I order, thats why I dont let the pharmacy pick mine up from the surgery as everything needs checking myself. Sigh.

How is everyone? Morning to you all (whats left of it!), Im off to work soon. I hate those afternoon work blues....

xx


----------



## cazscot

Sugarbum said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Caz I just did mine this mornig as well - hope yours is less stressful than mine! I always have at least one wrong item when I order, thats why I dont let the pharmacy pick mine up from the surgery as everything needs checking myself. Sigh.
> 
> How is everyone? Morning to you all (whats left of it!), Im off to work soon. I hate those afternoon work blues....
> 
> xx




Morning Sugarbum, Mine is usually okay, I am only ever ordering 2 or 3 items but as you say I dont trust them and always go down to the surgery to pick them up...


----------



## Emmal31

cazscot said:


> Hello, how are you? How is J?  xx



Hi, sorry only just saw this. Were good thank you, she's currently fast asleep  how are you xx


----------



## cazscot

Emmal31 said:


> Hi, sorry only just saw this. Were good thank you, she's currently fast asleep  how are you xx




Good thanks, J looks so beautiful  xxx


----------



## Emmal31

cazscot said:


> Good thanks, J looks so beautiful  xxx



I saw you lost all your holiday weight well done  

Thank you xx


----------



## cazscot

Emmal31 said:


> I saw you lost all your holiday weight well done
> 
> Thank you xx




Thanks, been struggling the last few weeks, kept putitng on and loosing the same lbs...  Now back to the weight I was 6 weeks ago...


----------



## Steff

Hi all xx hi Lou x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hi all, been sent home from work feeling well rough. the aftereffects of this weekends highs/bubble issues. It's odd, i've got a constant thirst, jelly legs, nueropathy playing up buuut levels are 7.0. IO DON'T GET IT! I was full on confusing myself at work, mixing words up. I think a chilled out afternoon is needed! But i'm frightened work will kick up a stink about it because I'm struggling with my levels and it's getting in the way of things


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> hi all, been sent home from work feeling well rough. the aftereffects of this weekends highs/bubble issues. It's odd, i've got a constant thirst, jelly legs, nueropathy playing up buuut levels are 7.0. IO DON'T GET IT! I was full on confusing myself at work, mixing words up. I think a chilled out afternoon is needed! But i'm frightened work will kick up a stink about it because I'm struggling with my levels and it's getting in the way of things



try and relax hun worrying will just stress you more, im sure this is just another lil blip and you will be back on track hun, your doing so well.Sit down relax and take it easy this afternoon get yourself better xxxxhugs


----------



## Steff

well we have the heat you all have yesterday, im out in the garden and the dog is flat out in the sun next to me lol


----------



## cazscot

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> hi all, been sent home from work feeling well rough. the aftereffects of this weekends highs/bubble issues. It's odd, i've got a constant thirst, jelly legs, nueropathy playing up buuut levels are 7.0. IO DON'T GET IT! I was full on confusing myself at work, mixing words up. I think a chilled out afternoon is needed! But i'm frightened work will kick up a stink about it because I'm struggling with my levels and it's getting in the way of things




(((hugs))) hope you can manage to have a relaxing evening xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

thanks guys. Just tried to have a snooze but mind is too active. Even though in myself I'm just sooo tired and run down. Lame. Waiting for Matt to get home for a cuddle. This is rubbish. There's so much to do round the flat too, packing to do, cleaning to do etc but I'm just not feeling it today  I might play some video games.


----------



## am64

helo folkies ...i can hear again in my right ear Yippeeee !!!

sam work seems to be more amenable than anyone you have recently worked for ...so im sure things will be ok xx hope you feel better soon


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> helo folkies ...i can hear again in my right ear Yippeeee !!!
> 
> sam work seems to be more amenable than anyone you have recently worked for ...so im sure things will be ok xx hope you feel better soon



get in there now u can hear all the names i been calling ya hhahahahah


----------



## am64

WOT ???? Heheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> WOT ???? Heheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



swear on my auntys budgie it was all good


----------



## am64

hee hows pup if hes getting a bit hot rub him down with a damp cloth ...lovely day here aswell been washing all day as i can finally get things dry !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hee hows pup if hes getting a bit hot rub him down with a damp cloth ...lovely day here aswell been washing all day as i can finally get things dry !



pup is fine came with me to the ball park earlier, was sweltering first time he was not out in his blanket but he survived was out for 10 mins mind you as it was to hot to stay still, he had a nice cool wash and is now happily chewing away on rawhide


----------



## katie

Where are you working now Sam?

I'm soooo bored of being back already, I don't know what to do with myself.  I feel a deep depression coming on!


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Where are you working now Sam?
> 
> I'm soooo bored of being back already, I don't know what to do with myself.  I feel a deep depression coming on!



oh dear Katie back down to earth with a bump eh, well now your back you may as stick with us lot in the pub lol .x


Bit of goss got a new pup 2 weeks ago he is now 13 weeks .x bet thats cheered u up no end haha xx


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> oh dear Katie back down to earth with a bump eh, well now your back you may as stick with us lot in the pub lol .x
> 
> 
> Bit of goss got a new pup 2 weeks ago he is now 13 weeks .x bet thats cheered u up no end haha xx



haha yeah huge bump lol.

That is pretty cool. What kind of dog is it??  xx


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> haha yeah huge bump lol.
> 
> That is pretty cool. What kind of dog is it??  xx



staff x terrier lil bugger at the minute but he seems to be settling into OUR routine lol x


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> staff x terrier lil bugger at the minute but he seems to be settling into OUR routine lol x



sounds very cute   Got any pics on here?


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> sounds very cute   Got any pics on here?



just click on the link its the thread i put up with some piccies on.

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=9949&highlight=PUPPY


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> Where are you working now Sam?
> 
> I'm soooo bored of being back already, I don't know what to do with myself.  I feel a deep depression coming on!



I work for Natwest now, well...RBS group. It's pretty good actually, I really enjoy it.


----------



## Steff

Right gotta get going making home made soup, i know boiling hot outside and  i got soup haha xx

laters all


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> just click on the link its the thread i put up with some piccies on.
> 
> http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=9949&highlight=PUPPY



sooo cute   See u later steff x



SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I work for Natwest now, well...RBS group. It's pretty good actually, I really enjoy it.



Yeah that sounds a lot better than KFC.  Glad you are enjoying it


----------



## tracey w

Hey Katie,

good to see you back, you have been missed


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ok NOW I'm annoyed. I really wanted my bag of milky buttons but I'm 14.0 out of nowhere


----------



## cazscot

AM - Glad you can hear out your right ear again 

Katie - Welcome back 


I have had a splitting heading for the last hour and my sinuses are sore  - gonna go and have a lie down.  Back later x


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> AM - Glad you can hear out your right ear again
> 
> Katie - Welcome back
> 
> 
> I have had a splitting heading for the last hour and my sinuses are sore  - gonna go and have a lie down.  Back later x



snap at headache  ive banished the rest of them upstairs to give me peace x


----------



## scootdevon

katie said:


> sooo cute   See u later steff x
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that sounds a lot better than KFC.  Glad you are enjoying it


*MMM somebody mention kfc??? lol  *


----------



## Steff

anybody ever used DPD?


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> snap at headache  ive banished the rest of them upstairs to give me peace x



Hope you managed to get some peace and quiet x


----------



## cazscot

Right, I am signing off for the night, my head is still bursting need to go and lie down in a quiet room ...


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Right, I am signing off for the night, my head is still bursting need to go and lie down in a quiet room ...



nights caz hun hope u feel better tomorrow luckily mine has cleared x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

*GO AWAY BUBBLES GET OUT OF MY PUMP LINE
*


----------



## Sugarbum

Night Caz......evening all 

How are you all? Im just in from work with a JP in the microwave. Starving marvin.


----------



## shiv

I'm craving chocolate so badly it's ridiculous. I might make pancakes so I can put chocolate spread on them. I would walk up to our local shop but it's like a monsoon outside and I'd be drowned. Pancakes might have to do!


----------



## Hazel

Shiv, when the chocolate munchies hit me - I treat myself to an Options hot chocolate drink

Perhaps something to think about ..................


----------



## shiv

Hazel I went for pancakes with chocolate spread!

I dislike most hot chocolates as to me they're just a watery mildly chocolate tasting drink. I've only ever had one hot chocolate that was like real melted chocolate, in a cafe in Brighton.


----------



## rossi_mac

Woop woo just seen Henry (a hedgehog) in our garden, confused the cats so got them in and gave it some supper and chatted with it about the usual things!

Hope all well

Rossi 

Okay JP, I cannot think, help me Sugarbum!?

Got it jacket tatties! phew!

I think? Please confirm!


----------



## Steff

Evening all ooooh i had a jacket potato for tea and my BS was bloody 14.9 grrrr x


----------



## am64

hello folks just sitting here my son has just started to put a new song together ...very chilled x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hello folks just sitting here my son has just started to put a new song together ...very chilled x



evening am


----------



## am64

hey hun you still up ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hey hun you still up ?



aye hun to early for me yet x


----------



## am64

im just off soo catch you soon xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> im just off soo catch you soon xx



nighty night chick xxx


----------



## Steff

looks like im propping he bar up alone


----------



## scootdevon

*Soz was in the toilet aving a ... nevermind lol now wheres me cider then im off to bed u ok steffie??? *


----------



## Steff

scootdevon said:


> *Soz was in the toilet aving a ... nevermind lol now wheres me cider then im off to bed u ok steffie??? *



pmsl i wont even contemplate what first popped into my head

im fine ty u


----------



## scootdevon

Steffie said:


> pmsl i wont even contemplate what first popped into my head
> 
> im fine ty u


*lol best not too ...yeah im ok ty just off to bed gotta early 0700 call to do lol*


----------



## Steff

scootdevon said:


> *lol best not too ...yeah im ok ty just off to bed gotta early 0700 call to do lol*



lol

nights


----------



## scootdevon

Steffie said:


> lol
> 
> nights


*nite steffi 'finishes cider' *


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

12-8 again today  and I'm on the hunt for some overtime at some stage this week to make up for yesterday, even if it means going in for a couple of extra hours this saturday! Emails will be sent as sooooon as I get in literally begging them to give me overtime on saturday (TIME AND A HALF WOOOOO!)


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

It's been raining here and my broadband has gone tits up again.

Bring on Fibre to the cabinet. (Faster broadband)


----------



## am64

morning folks ....
hi tez !!!! Ive got some strong coffeeee fancy a cup ...raining here


----------



## shiv

Sunny up here! We must have stolen it all.


----------



## am64

hi shiv !! hows you today ??


----------



## Steff

hi all new fone is amaaazing xx


----------



## am64

its arrived !!! soz but im just off now to do the chores !!!


----------



## shiv

am64 said:


> hi shiv !! hows you today ??



Okay thanks...forgot I put my uniform in to wash last night, it's spinning in the tumble dryer but I need to leave in 11 mins and it's not dry yet!! Looks like I'll be catching the bus with damp trousers, lovely.


----------



## Steff

boohoo at rain the bloody washing machine has decided to take a heppy on me to x


----------



## Emmal31

Afternoon all


----------



## lucy123

Hi - could I have a very strong black coffee please?


----------



## Steff

Afternoon emma xx

Hi lucy coming up xx


----------



## lucy123

Aah perfect!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Aah perfect!



I wont ask if you want a straw with that hehe


----------



## lucy123

Hit the spot nicely. Just needed to wake myself up.
Often passed the pub - but never been in!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Hit the spot nicely. Just needed to wake myself up.
> Often passed the pub - but never been in!



Ack your more then welcome ,although i cant guarentee the service will be 100% lol


----------



## Emmal31

Hi lucy


----------



## cazscot

Can I please have a very very large gin and slimline tonic...

My car mechanic has phoned, they have finally found the problem with the car (had it since last Thursday) I need a new timing belt (which I knew about) and my catalytic converter has gone .  The car is only 7 years old and it is gonna gost approx ?700 to get fixed  .  Dunno where we are gonna get the money...


----------



## tracey w

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> ok NOW I'm annoyed. I really wanted my bag of milky buttons but I'm 14.0 out of nowhere



Sam, YOU ARE PUMPING NOW!  You can eat whenever you need too, the pump will work out your correction bolus, dont not eat because you are high.

The best advice I ever heard was from Adrienne, "Trust your pump",  if I tested at that level I would still eat, the pump will do the work!


----------



## tracey w

cazscot said:


> Can I please have a very very large gin and slimline tonic...
> 
> My car mechanic has phoned, they have finally found the problem with the car (had it since last Thursday) I need a new timing belt (which I knew about) and my catalytic converter has gone .  The car is only 7 years old and it is gonna gost approx ?700 to get fixed  .  Dunno where we are gonna get the money...



Not good  sorry to hear this, always something eh?


----------



## Steff

Good eve all, hoped to get a bath but god knows what going on first the washing machine packs up and now theres no hot water, had water board on phone there totally clueless as much as we are grrrrrrrrr.

Pour me a large voddy please barperson.


----------



## twinnie

double vodka coming right up steff


----------



## tracey w

Must be bad if your drinking Steffie! 

Had quite a stressful evening myself, wont go into now though, going to chill now, laters all.


----------



## cazscot

Steffie - hope you manage to get your hot water/washing machine sorted x

Tracey - hope you are okay x


----------



## Steff

Thanks twinnie

trace im desperate lolol

thanks CZ it has been sorted the guy came out and it was fixed within the 20 mins x


try and get bk on later but OH is away to watch a film so might not get on if not catch yous tomoz xxx


----------



## am64

evening all ...sick feeling sicky ...b*****y anti bios ....grrrrr ear better but..... .....only one more day to go !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm in need of a very large very stiff drink! What a day. 12-8 at work which has left me knackered and I've agreed to stay on and do overtime later this week to make up for the hours I missed yesterday...
10am-8pm friday
9-5 saturday instead of a 10-3
I'm gonna be knackered!
Not only that but the letting agency is trying to push our move in date back due to some pathetic excuse from the landlord. They're trying to get us to move on the sunday which is the day the tenancy here runs out even though we've agreed 19th already with both them AND work, and we need the time to get this place clean. I've tried getting a couple of days holiday at work for the monday/tuesday that following week to allow for extra house sorting time but work are kicking up a stink and saying I can't have it. I AM LIVID! We're going up the agency tomorrow afternoon on my lunchbreak and telling them to sort it out, we're willoing to push it 20th but no later than that really.


----------



## Steff

hi all just watching bbc1 very scary doco on to weird twin sisters xx


hi sam xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xxx


----------



## Andy HB

Good Morning,

I forgot to pop in yesterday with my collection of bits and pieces from my visit to North Wales over the (long) weekend. So, I'll do it today instead.

May I present you with ....

A plate of Bara Brith.
A couple of rounds of Welsh Rarebit (for those who like such things for breakfast!).
A few pints of the locally brewed ale (for the early 'starters' amongst us).
1 stick of rock (no fighting now!).

Andy


----------



## ukjohn

Andy..

You forgot the cockles and laverbread 

John


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i don't want to go to work  12-8's are hoooorrrrible


----------



## Steff

good morning andy, john and sam xx


----------



## twinnie

morning all large coffee please i am waiting for my new washing machine and workman to fix my fan in the kitchen just hoping the wait is worth it and there are all hunky {hubby is at work lol}


----------



## Steff

morning vickie xxx

your nwo the 3rd person to mention washing machine mine is on the blink and i think so was traceys bu now fixed lol


----------



## twinnie

Andy HB said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I forgot to pop in yesterday with my collection of bits and pieces from my visit to North Wales over the (long) weekend. So, I'll do it today instead.
> 
> May I present you with ....
> 
> A plate of Bara Brith.
> A couple of rounds of Welsh Rarebit (for those who like such things for breakfast!).
> A few pints of the locally brewed ale (for the early 'starters' amongst us).
> 1 stick of rock (no fighting now!).
> 
> Andy



andy i was born in north wales where did you go to ?


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> morning vickie xxx
> 
> your nwo the 3rd person to mention washing machine mine is on the blink and i think so was traceys bu now fixed lol



lol there say in comes in threes i am having to carry my washing down to my sisters {about 5 minutes walk away}


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> lol there say in comes in threes i am having to carry my washing down to my sisters {about 5 minutes walk away}



blimey well we lost our hot water last night they guy was out about 9 o clock fixing it lol, he cud not help with the washing machine tho grr. x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> blimey well we lost our hot water last night they guy was out about 9 o clock fixing it lol, he cud not help with the washing machine tho grr. x



i wish my guys were here at 9 am dont know when there will turn up


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> i wish my guys were here at 9 am dont know when there will turn up



last night i meant lol x 

was an emergency i could not wask my golden locks heheeh


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> last night i meant lol x
> 
> was an emergency i could not wask my golden locks heheeh



lol what am i like


----------



## cazscot

Morning all, doning another dp test so not had breakfast and will test hourly for the next three hours to see what happens...  I am hungry already LOL


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Morning all, doning another dp test so not had breakfast and will test hourly for the next three hours to see what happens...  I am hungry already LOL



LOL i know the feeling xx


----------



## Steff

oh dear the dog has just been sick on the sofa, i dunno what to do 

am you here?????????


----------



## tracey w

Is he ok Steffie? 

If dogs are anyhting like cats, they are puking all the time


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Is he ok Steffie?
> 
> If dogs are anyhting like cats, they are puking all the time



Well he is sat on the sofa just looking around, i dunno whats caused that they get there noses bloody everywhere lol


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> Well he is sat on the sofa just looking around, i dunno whats caused that they get there noses bloody everywhere lol



ah poor pooch, bet it doesnt slow him down lol


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> ah poor pooch, bet it doesnt slow him down lol



well he aint playing with my son so sumit must be up lol x


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> well he aint playing with my son so sumit must be up lol x



Well, we all get off days dont we? hope he perks up soon,

Off to get ready, catch you later xx


----------



## Andy HB

twinnie said:


> andy i was born in north wales where did you go to ?



Colwyn Bay. Watched Glamorgan vs Lancashire in a 40-over game at the Rhos-on-Sea cricket ground.

For all the Lancashire fans out there, Glamorgan were pretty comprehensively out-played.

Andy


----------



## am64

just keep an eye on pup steffie if he starts having diarrhoea or carrys on vomiting get him checked ...

ummm lovely start to the day .....andy see ya been in the pub since brekfast 

morning to the rest of the merry crew xx


----------



## cazscot

Hope Woody is okay Steffie x

Just finished my dawn phenomenon experiment and over the three hours my bs fluctuated by 0.5 so I think I can safely say I dont suffer from it yay .

Right I am away to have lunch as I am really really hungry now...


----------



## Steff

thanks gals

am he is ok for now no diahorrea xx


----------



## Emmal31

hello all


----------



## twinnie

Andy HB said:


> Colwyn Bay. Watched Glamorgan vs Lancashire in a 40-over game at the Rhos-on-Sea cricket ground.
> 
> For all the Lancashire fans out there, Glamorgan were pretty comprehensively out-played.
> 
> Andy



i was born on the island of holyhead about an hour drive away from colwyn bay


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all xxxdoggy is ok now thank goodness xx


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> Afternoon all xxxdoggy is ok now thank goodness xx



hey steff  glad to hear he's better now xx


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> hey steff  glad to hear he's better now xx



Thanks hun, what have u been upto all afternoon then haha.


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> Thanks hun, what have u been upto all afternoon then haha.



Well I did the washing up, 3 lots of washing, fed Jessica, changed the bedding and then put some clothes away soon I will have to do bottles for Jessica too. I've had a fun day


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Well I did the washing up, 3 lots of washing, fed Jessica, changed the bedding and then put some clothes away soon I will have to do bottles for Jessica too. I've had a fun day



goodness busy gal, i had to pop to my new work and pick up my uniform oh the delights hehe, well i have peace and quiet tonight as the lads are away out wooooooo x


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> goodness busy gal, i had to pop to my new work and pick up my uniform oh the delights hehe, well i have peace and quiet tonight as the lads are away out wooooooo x



Peaceful night in sounds nice! what is the new uniform like? x


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Peaceful night in sounds nice! what is the new uniform like? x



I have to wear black and a white hat haha, love it


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> I have to wear black and a white hat haha, love it



sounds very sophisticated


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> sounds very sophisticated



just one of the wondeful words to describe me hun


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> just one of the wondeful words to describe me hun



Right I better be off to go and do these bottles. talk to u tomorrow hun  xx


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Right I better be off to go and do these bottles. talk to u tomorrow hun  xx



ok hun catch you soon, take care.


----------



## tracey w

Glad pup ok Steffie. Not long now till you start your job, are you looking forward to it?


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Glad pup ok Steffie. Not long now till you start your job, are you looking forward to it?



wahey like lol xx

got a bloody nightmare going on next door the couple are having a full blown barny.x


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> wahey like lol xx
> 
> got a bloody nightmare going on next door the couple are having a full blown barny.x



Crikey  my neighbours are like that too, luckily they spend most of the summer in their caravan, 

Will you be doing full or part time, is it the cooking you will be doing?


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Crikey  my neighbours are like that too, luckily they spend most of the summer in their caravan,
> 
> Will you be doing full or part time, is it the cooking you will be doing?



ill be doing 4 days a week and i will be the general dogs body, so just like at home haha xx


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> ill be doing 4 days a week and i will be the general dogs body, so just like at home haha xx



you wont know whats hit you after all this time off hun!


----------



## am64

evening all ....


----------



## Steff

Still feeling absolute s$?t 

the green spots have gone now, why does this always happen everytime im left on my own, 3 times now and 3 times ive been unwell.


----------



## rossi_mac

Green dots????? I hope you're feeling better Steff,

Last time I could see green dots well best not say anymore

The bar is open where are the punters??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Blimey it's nearly bed time and we've only just finished dinner. I'm too tired to even contemplate any form of excersise today. All I've done all day is sit on my backside at work, it's not doing me any good at all but I'm gettkng so tired at the moment. Levels all over the place, all I want to do is sleep  This week is killing me seriously...12-8 again tomorrow and then a 10-8 on friday! I need a holiday from real life and from diabetes...oh and a wii so i can use wii fit and not feel like a prat running around outside.


----------



## rossi_mac

Long hard work is good for you Sam! Try and use your time of as best you can relaxing etc. 

Also the more you go running or walking outside the less of a "prat" you will feel, honestly!

now go get some shut eye!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Long hard work is good for you Sam! Try and use your time of as best you can relaxing etc.
> 
> Also the more you go running or walking outside the less of a "prat" you will feel, honestly!
> 
> now go get some shut eye!



ta rossi, will be toddling off to bed in a short while methinks!


----------



## cazscot

Morning all


----------



## Steff

I'm absolutly shutting my diabetes in the cupboard the way i feel right now, its like it creeps up and BANG your knocked down, the honeymoon of the byetta seems to be effing over.


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> I'm absolutly shutting my diabetes in the cupboard the way i feel right now, its like it creeps up and BANG your knocked down, the honeymoon of the byetta seems to be effing over.



ah hun don't let it bring you down xxx


----------



## twinnie

large coffee please feeling a little sick just had a bit of cake {naughty vickie *slaps hand}


----------



## Steff

I try Emma hun im not one for letting it get to me hardly ever x


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> I try Emma hun im not one for letting it get to me hardly ever x



Remember I'm always here if you need me xx


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Remember I'm always here if you need me xx



Thanks huni I know  x i'm alright just at the time the way it just turns from nothing to a hyper.


----------



## am64

what is it about today hey folks ??? im feeling down aswell ..no particular reason well yes thousands of reasons but usually i just cope but i feel just a bit useless ...my house is such a mess ...tried to put up a hanging rail in our room using chain and a rail yesterday i did really well untill i put all the clothes back on it and it just buckled infront of my eyes ....yesterday i just laughed but today i could just cry !!!! ok rant over ...emma where have you hidden the Gin? ..what d'ya mean steffies had the lot and fed woody the lemons ???


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> what is it about today hey folks ??? im feeling down aswell ..no particular reason well yes thousands of reasons but usually i just cope but i feel just a bit useless ...my house is such a mess ...tried to put up a hanging rail in our room using chain and a rail yesterday i did really well untill i put all the clothes back on it and it just buckled infront of my eyes ....yesterday i just laughed but today i could just cry !!!! ok rant over ...emma where have you hidden the Gin? ..what d'ya mean steffies had the lot and fed woody the lemons ???



 , thats just me today am, im a coper usually


----------



## am64

wheres the gin ??? 


i REALY must hoover but .....


----------



## Emmal31

am64 said:


> what is it about today hey folks ??? im feeling down aswell ..no particular reason well yes thousands of reasons but usually i just cope but i feel just a bit useless ...my house is such a mess ...tried to put up a hanging rail in our room using chain and a rail yesterday i did really well untill i put all the clothes back on it and it just buckled infront of my eyes ....yesterday i just laughed but today i could just cry !!!! ok rant over ...emma where have you hidden the Gin? ..what d'ya mean steffies had the lot and fed woody the lemons ???



What a difference a day makes and all that sorry your feeling down am 

I've put the gin in the cupboard  there are babies in the pub after all  (I think I'm losing it) although I am having a hypo AGAIN! x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> wheres the gin ???
> 
> 
> i REALY must hoover but .....



if you find it pour me some out i dont even fancy doing that.


----------



## am64

ooooo that bad eh steffie ...dont worry hun i set up a drip !!!

hey d'ya watch ROBOT WARS ? they are repeating it on Dave at the mo and my son is loving re watching the series from 10 years ago ....


----------



## Corrine

well if we are talking gin please save some for me.....


----------



## cazscot

Did somebody say Gin???  I will have a double please ...

Hope you are feeling better Steffie (((hugs)))
Sorry you are feeling do down, AM (((hugs)))
Emma, hope you are okay after your hypo (((hugs))) 

I have had a very good day .  My step mother and I went shopping in tesco (much to my dad's annoyance, he grumped off to the coffee shop ).  I need to be smart at uni this year and literally have no clothes...  I bought a dress, 2 black skirts, 2 blouses and 2 cardigans all for ?70 and since I had tesco vouchers that are worth double at the moment with the discount it came to ?50.  So thats my "smart" clothes sorted (all on the credit card mindyou ) but my student loan will be in soon...

I am off to facebook for a while, back later x


----------



## Steff

Im not impressed by some on here who i thought cared about me but obviously its all one way, so I wont bother them anymore.Peace out.


----------



## lucy123

Hi Steffie,

Crikey in the pub twice in one week! I care about you sweetie, Hope you feel much better tomorrow.

Hi all.


----------



## Donald

Steffie said:


> Im not impressed by some on here who i thought cared about me but obviously its all one way, so I wont bother them anymore.Peace out.



Hi Steffie I care hope your feeling better.


----------



## cazscot

Hi Steffie, Are you okay? xx


----------



## cazscot

Off for bath then bed night night all


----------



## am64

night caz ..saw piccies on FB wow you super model ...you looking seriously great !!


----------



## cazscot

am64 said:


> night caz ..saw piccies on FB wow you super model ...you looking seriously great !!




Thanks AM x


----------



## cazscot

Morning all


----------



## lucy123

Morning Cazcot,

Just popping in for a steaming coffee to celebrate my 3.5lb weight loss this week!


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Morning Cazcot,
> 
> Just popping in for a steaming coffee to celebrate my 3.5lb weight loss this week!



Morning Lucy, fantastic weight loss well done .  I have been extra good all week so expecting a good loss at my weigh in tomorrow mornning...


----------



## Steff

Thanks everyone x 

yesterday and the last few days been abit forgettable xx


Lucy well done on the weight loss way to go xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

missed a call from my nurse...and she didn't leave a blummin contact number! Very annoying. But she's asked me to email me the software graphs etc so I'll do that now. Very annoying that the nurses phone on an "unknown number" though.

Right best get on, doing a 10-8 shift today. Urgh!


----------



## am64

happy friday lunchtime to you alll  !!!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> happy friday lunchtime to you alll  !!!!



happy friday the 13th hun xxxxxxxx ha x


----------



## am64

id forgotten that


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> id forgotten that



i hadnt was slow to get up this morning incase i fell oot of bed and stubbed my toe or sumit


----------



## am64

well im going to seriously hoover today ...whats the betting it breaks down ...or a sock goes up it !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> well im going to seriously hoover today ...whats the betting it breaks down ...or a sock goes up it !!



ooooh sounds painful


----------



## am64

only when it runs over my poor feet ....if im not back in a while you know its succeeded in eating me !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> only when it runs over my poor feet ....if im not back in a while you know its succeeded in eating me !



oo ok i wont send out the dyson search party then x


----------



## rossi_mac

rouge.....


----------



## am64

rum.....


----------



## Steff

Pineapple juice............


----------



## am64

heheeeeee


----------



## rossi_mac

more rouge.... 

had a bootle of rum  from antigua, it was over proof cost about 10 dollars, bought it on our honeymoon it always hurt my organs in the morning so we decided to get rid of it, sad I know!

not a fan of pineapple juce but in a cocktail with booze it's nice!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm so freaking exhausted it's unreal  10 hour shifts are not cool...not when you still have 8 hours to go tomorrow :/

I don't know whether to shower tonight or get up earlier tomorrow

I'm going to need lots of caffeine to get through tomorrow

then its one day off

and back on it for three days before having four days off.

AND THEN WE MOVE

YAY!

But then I'm back on 12-8's and doing a 6 day week


----------



## shiv

Sam, it's this adult working world thing. You know, having a job and responsibilities and things. I don't like it!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> Sam, it's this adult working world thing. You know, having a job and responsibilities and things. I don't like it!



it is really very bummy and I don't like it. How on earth do people juggle full time jobs, having kids and making time for fun????? I don't think I can do it and talks about marriage and kids are getting more and more serious as the days go by :/ 

waaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh i wanna be a kid again


----------



## Steff

Good morning all, well nice hectic morning but luckily OH is home from hospital now.Pouring down but got to get to asda in a bit.Have a good day all xx


----------



## am64

hi all strange day today ...daughter came home this morning (not seen since tuesday) for a total of 45minute screamed alot at us then left again ....ummmm


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> hi all strange day today ...daughter came home this morning (not seen since tuesday) for a total of 45minute screamed alot at us then left again ....ummmm



I'm sure she loves you really! One day she'll realise how much you do for her


----------



## am64

ummmmm yes but its getting very wearing


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> ummmmm yes but its getting very wearing



I bet you weren't like that at her age! My niece was terrible at times with my sister, even though she's grown into a really lovely young woman.


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> I bet you weren't like that at her age! My niece was terrible at times with my sister, even though she's grown into a really lovely young woman.



thats the prob northe .....yes i was to a certain extent and im no hypocrite i had a great time experiencing life at her age !!!??!!! ...TBH she reminds me of my older sister and the traumas we went through ( i am the youngest) my problem is i just see all the trauma /arguments   SO UNNECESSARY !!!


----------



## Steff

nights..............


----------



## am64

night hunnyxx... glad you oh got to hospital hope you ok XXX


----------



## Steff

put it this way the bottom of the tyne sounds like a good place for me am.


----------



## am64

oooppps very dark and cold steff .....wanna pm ???


----------



## shiv

Am I the first at the bar this morning?!

I still haven't come down off the high of getting the job on Thursday. Honestly I'm still slightly bouncing off the walls everywhere I go!


----------



## Freddie99

And tonight Jeremy I'm going to be...

Oh hell, wrong show. Well, how about drunk? That'll do me hahaha. Ah, got the grandparents coming for lunch today and some work for uni to do. Oh well, it won't be a dull day!

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

slept through alarms for basal tests last night! Oops. So doing one today instead.

So far I've been 7.4 with both tests. I suppose this is a good thing! I am however getting rather hungry......


----------



## shiv

You can't beat a grandparent's Sunday lunch...before my Grandad died my Gran would do us one every single Sunday. I loved it! My mum's parents who live in Northampton also cook up an amazing Sunday lunch. Now I'm craving one!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> You can't beat a grandparent's Sunday lunch...before my Grandad died my Gran would do us one every single Sunday. I loved it! My mum's parents who live in Northampton also cook up an amazing Sunday lunch. Now I'm craving one!



shiv you're making me even more hungrrryyyyy  LOL!

What I wouldn't give for a lovely roast lamb dinner today mmmmm. I'm gonna cook up a proper sunday roast our first sunday in the new place


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> shiv you're making me even more hungrrryyyyy  LOL!
> 
> What I wouldn't give for a lovely roast lamb dinner today mmmmm. I'm gonna cook up a proper sunday roast our first sunday in the new place



And I'm invited, right? 

I settled with a sausage sandwich, a nectarine and 2 chocolate digestives. 

My mum and her partner have gone for a trip down to Plymouth so it's basically left up to me to cook for me and my sister because she HATES cooking to the point she'd rather just eat toast than cook anything proper. And I'm not going to let her live off toast, so I'll probably use the rest of the sausages tonight and do sausage and mash.

My mum made me laugh when she left, I'm 22 and my sister is 19, she taped a sign above the lock on the inside of the front door saying 'ALARM' - like we'd forget to put the alarm on after doing it for over 10 years?!


----------



## Steff

Nighty nights all

hope Cazscot is ok not seen her in x


sleep well 

am nights xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiv

Fed up now. Want to be in Brighton.


----------



## cazscot

Morning all , was out of action yesterday...  Had a er em *cough* hangover .  Back to normal today


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i despise mornings

and i don't want to go to work today 

Just three days and I've got four days off though. Good stuff. Must get Matt's birthday booked off this morning too and pray that they let me take it.


----------



## Steff

Morning all


----------



## lucy123

Morning Steffie - one special drink required to kick start today - what do you suggest?


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Morning Steffie - one special drink required to kick start today - what do you suggest?



well i suggest a strawberry dakari hun haha, i'll join you this one x


----------



## lucy123

Sounds great! I am off now to sit by pool all day and read a book!


----------



## am64

afternoon folks ...steffie and lucy i'll have a cocktail as well ...happy birthday lucy ...can i join you at the pool ??


----------



## Steff

yayyyy come on am hun xxxxx


----------



## am64

hheeee i love virtual swimming !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hheeee i love virtual swimming !!



pmsl, im off to do some real swimming now 

laters X  x


----------



## am64

catch yo soon hunnybun xxx


----------



## Steff

Well thats doggy all calm for now has his jabs he will be like a lop in about an hour lol.

Hope everyone is having as much glorious sunshine as we are here xX


----------



## cazscot

Evening everyone.  Sorry I am a bit late - have been out all day, did somebody mention cocktails??!  I will have a tequila sunrise please, yum yum. 

Steffie, hope you had a good swim.  Is woody okay after his jabs?

Away for my tea, then back out for more exercise classes, be back later x


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Evening everyone.  Sorry I am a bit late - have been out all day, did somebody mention cocktails??!  I will have a tequila sunrise please, yum yum.
> 
> Steffie, hope you had a good swim.  Is woody okay after his jabs?
> 
> Away for my tea, then back out for more exercise classes, be back later x



Cming up CZ lol.

Yeah he seems fine was no yelps this time around and he had a worming tablet while we were there so as of next monday he can oficially go out in the big bad world.x


----------



## am64

hello folks heavy day sorting out finance..... ISA bound for Daughter account to pay for accomodation next year disappeared into the ether ...Post office cant cope with bank accounts with more than 8 numbers  still on a positive note car got through MOT with only ?360 worth of repairs ...cheap motoring i say and ok to go to Wales in ....12days to go .....


----------



## Steff

luffs u xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Cming up CZ lol.
> 
> Yeah he seems fine was no yelps this time around and he had a worming tablet while we were there so as of next monday he can oficially go out in the big bad world.x



Thanks for the cocktail ah ah bliss.  Glad he is okay, the cat dosent speak to us for a day after she gets her jab and worming tablet LOL.



am64 said:


> hello folks heavy day sorting out finance..... ISA bound for Daughter account to pay for accomodation next year disappeared into the ether ...Post office cant cope with bank accounts with more than 8 numbers  still on a positive note car got through MOT with only ?360 worth of repairs ...cheap motoring i say and ok to go to Wales in ....12days to go .....



Glad your car got through its mot okay.  I finally got mine back today, needed a new catalytic converter ?700.


----------



## cazscot

Night all


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Night all



sleep wll CZ XX NIGHTS


----------



## cazscot

Morning all


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Morning all



morning xxx


----------



## Steff

Right well off I go for my first day.

Catch you all later on X.


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> Right well off I go for my first day.
> 
> Catch you all later on X.



I know I'm a little late but good luck  xx


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> I know I'm a little late but good luck  xx



Thanks Emma all went well .X very nice bunch of people and someone came in that i knew from school lol


----------



## lucy123

Hi Steffie,  Glad your work is going well.


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Hi Steffie,  Glad your work is going well.



Thank you Lucy just wish my BS levels were going as well, just had another funny turn walked into the wall and hurt my head, but nevermind im as thick as 2 short panks so never felt a thing really.


----------



## tracey w

Ouch Steffie 

glad you enjoyed your first day, its always the worst day I think, getting to know everyone, the place, where everything is etc.


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Ouch Steffie
> 
> glad you enjoyed your first day, its always the worst day I think, getting to know everyone, the place, where everything is etc.



thank you all was good x


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning all


----------



## am64

good morning to you to rossi ...
steffie glad first day went well 
im having a funny few days feeling down and out but hopefully coming out the otherside ....
ps post office found my daughters money and so that seems sorted ...she moves to uni accomodation 12th sept but i just went for a bath to find she seriously flooded bathroom earlier and left the soaking towels all over the floor ....roll on the 12th !!


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> good morning to you to rossi ...
> steffie glad first day went well
> im having a funny few days feeling down and out but hopefully coming out the otherside ....
> ps post office found my daughters money and so that seems sorted ...she moves to uni accomodation 12th sept but i just went for a bath to find she seriously flooded bathroom earlier and left the soaking towels all over the floor ....roll on the 12th !!



Hope you are feeling better soon Am  I suspect your daughter is going to get a rude awakening when she has to fend for herself!


----------



## Sugarbum

hey all xxx


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> hey all xxx



Wotcha Weezer!


----------



## Steff

Good evening gals and bois.

Just having a final 5 minutes before bed, x


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Thank you Lucy just wish my BS levels were going as well, just had another funny turn walked into the wall and hurt my head, but nevermind im as thick as 2 short panks so never felt a thing really.



Sorry been out...  (((Hugs))) Steffie hope you are feeling better now x


----------



## cazscot

Night all


----------



## Northerner

Goodnight Carol and Steffie, sleep well!


----------



## Steff

Thank you Cazscot hun xx

Nights both of you , hope you get a good nights sleep Northey.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## lucy123

Morning Steffie.

Shall we share a nice coffee together and take it nice and easy today?


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Morning Steffie.
> 
> Shall we share a nice coffee together and take it nice and easy today?



Ill have a hot choc hun dnt do coffee or tea haha.

Have to leave for work in 30 minutes x


----------



## lucy123

One hot choc for  you to down quickly then. Have a good day at work. Are you feeling much better?


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> One hot choc for  you to down quickly then. Have a good day at work. Are you feeling much better?



yeah i think its cause OH is feeling better as well now x


----------



## am64

morning folks ...woke up feeling alot brighter today and off to Oxfordshire countryside for me mums birthday xx 
one of the other issues we have at mo is our beautiful solly dog the ancient (161/2yrs) is showing signs of dementia and so we have to get her up 2x night to let her out in the garden or we wake up to puddles in the kitchen...she gets confused and is pacing around and then when we cook she guards the cooker and dishwasher ...ie just gets in the way  ...but on the otherhand she runs like a puppy and is very happy ...its sad to see ....still off to wales soon !!


----------



## ukjohn

Morning Lucy, Steff.

Morning AM, What part of Wales are you going to. I was born in Swansea but have lived most of my life in Bristol, but I do love the Gower Coast and Pembrokeshire coast...Hope you have a great and restfull holiday.


----------



## am64

ukjohn said:


> Morning Lucy, Steff.
> 
> Morning AM, What part of Wales are you going to. I was born in Swansea but have lived most of my life in Bristol, but I do love the Gower Coast and Pembrokeshire coast...Hope you have a great and restfull holiday.



morning John ..we go down to pembrokshire and have been for the last 13 years ..we try and go at least 2x year in different seasons i just LOVE it ...total slow down watching the tides and the birdies and  swimming in brackish water lagoons (i HATE chlorine) and eating wonderful fresh fish and Black beef and tender tasty lamb and reading and sleeping and going to empty wild beaches and and and ......heaven x


----------



## cazscot

Morning Lucy, Steffie, John, AM and everybody.

Wales sounds beautiful.  I am ashamed to say I have never been...

I am excited going to visit my pal who had twins a few weeks ago...  Cant wait to she her and them.  Wonder if I will end up more broody or do you think it might put me off  ...


----------



## lucy123

Hi John, Am and Cazcott and anyone else i missed.
Not been to Wales in years - in fact 24 years ago when I got stuck walking round cliffs to the campsite and nearly had to have mountain rescue as scared of heights and sea came in and couldn't go back the way we had come. Had to jump high up from one footing to another with big drop below and later found was 4 month  pregnant - the memory still haunts me!


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all
CZ hope you have a lovely afternoon.


----------



## shiv

2.5...lovely. Hypo brain, arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

BUT I got my offer letter and they are looking to start me on September 6th! That's less than 3 weeks away! I really hope my references come through in time, it says if I start after September 7th I may not get paid until October which would just be a total nightmare. Would have to borrow money off my parents to live off which I do NOT want to do.


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Afternoon all
> CZ hope you have a lovely afternoon.



Thanks Steffie, had a great time and the babies were sooo cute and quiet.  I want one now .  Getting broody... 



shiv said:


> 2.5...lovely. Hypo brain, arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> BUT I got my offer letter and they are looking to start me on September 6th! That's less than 3 weeks away! I really hope my references come through in time, it says if I start after September 7th I may not get paid until October which would just be a total nightmare. Would have to borrow money off my parents to live off which I do NOT want to do.



Hope you are feeling better Shiv.  6th September start date - bet you cant wait .  Hope your references come though on time.


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Thanks Steffie, had a great time and the babies were sooo cute and quiet.  I want one now .  Getting broody...
> 
> 
> QUOTE]i know and now we have another pregnant member on here im sooo broody to lol xx


----------



## shiv

Bit of a problem in that I'm supposed to start my pump trial on the 6th. I have emailed my DSN requesting to move that date (I've requested to move it back, but to be honest as long as I know it is happening then I'd be happy to move it forward a couple of weeks).

Pointed out to my DSN that as I will be registered with Brighton PCT (ie the GP), then surely they will pick up bill for pump...hoping this will swing my case for getting funding as Birmingham PCT will only have to give the nod and someone else will pay. In theory? Anyone know if that's right? As far as I know it is but I'd love to be sure.

...still rambling, must still have hypo brain...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ARGH


----------



## Freddie99

shiv said:


> Pointed out to my DSN that as I will be registered with Brighton PCT (ie the GP), then surely they will pick up bill for pump...hoping this will swing my case for getting funding as Birmingham PCT will only have to give the nod and someone else will pay. In theory? Anyone know if that's right? As far as I know it is but I'd love to be sure.



Brighton pay for my pump as I'm registered with a GP there but treated by Eastbourne (a totally different PCT) so it's not too hard. Just make sure you keep a close eye on the DSN when they come to attack for funding.


----------



## Sugarbum

Hey peeps


----------



## cazscot

Im off, time for bath and bed


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Im off, time for bath and bed



nights hun , im jsut watching cutting edge its about raoul moat.


sleep well xx


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> Hey peeps



hey sugar ...waves frantically ...!!!!!


----------



## Sugarbum

am64 said:


> hey sugar ...waves frantically ...!!!!!



hey hey! 

Hows things?

Im watching 'One flew over the cuckoos nest'.

Bed soon, I'm tired....

*waves frantically back*!


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> Hey peeps





Sugarbum said:


> hey hey!
> 
> Hows things?
> 
> Im watching 'One flew over the cuckoos nest'.
> 
> Bed soon, I'm tired....
> 
> *waves frantically back*!



that is the most fantastic film ...have you ever read the book its is truly fantastic ...how are you sugar ...have you sorted your flat yet ???


----------



## Sugarbum

Its the greatest isnt it? What annoys me is that I have the dvd, but Im only watching it becuase its on Film 4 tonight- silly hey?!

Read the book too- beautiful.

I had a viewing of my flat tonight, first one. Lovely young lady, really really likes it and wants to come back for a second viewing with her parents at the weekend. Great result, but sad also....I bloody love this flat, a lot 

Hope you are well. Love your profile pic, still makes me laugh 

Must go to bed. Start work at 7.30am. Whats that all about?

Lots of love xx


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> Its the greatest isnt it? What annoys me is that I have the dvd, but Im only watching it becuase its on Film 4 tonight- silly hey?!
> 
> Read the book too- beautiful.
> 
> I had a viewing of my flat tonight, first one. Lovely young lady, really really likes it and wants to come back for a second viewing with her parents at the weekend. Great result, but sad also....I bloody love this flat, a lot
> 
> Hope you are well. Love your profile pic, still makes me laugh
> 
> Must go to bed. Start work at 7.30am. Whats that all about?
> 
> Lots of love xx



night sugarbum ...i still catch up with it all in Fb ...glad you like the profile i was on holiday so surely a pack of cheese and onion cant hurt ??


----------



## Steff

hi all xxxxx


----------



## am64

hey sweet hows you 2nite?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hey sweet hows you 2nite?



I'M fine hun, just watching the rain lol. x 


you?


----------



## am64

fine ..we had the rain earlier the skies over oxfordshire were incredible ...black oneside bright sunshine rainbows  ....wooo


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> fine ..we had the rain earlier the skies over oxfordshire were incredible ...black oneside bright sunshine rainbows  ....wooo



caught 5 mins of big bro on 4 not watched any of it n the bit i catch is them beng evacuated cause the place got flooded by a flash flood, entertaining tv these days.


i' have this thing about red skies love to try n spot um


----------



## am64

i get very little sky living in the woods ...we have 30ft beach tress round on side of house ...25ft laural hedge and 50ft lime tress round other side ...so getting out today and seeing the sky was SUCH a treat !! hehee must sleep catch ya tomoorow xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i get very little sky living in the woods ...we have 30ft beach tress round on side of house ...25ft laural hedge and 50ft lime tress round other side ...so getting out today and seeing the sky was SUCH a treat !! hehee must sleep catch ya tomoorow xxx



ditto  nighty night Xxxxx


----------



## cazscot

Morning all, looks like another wet day up here


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## Steff

Morning am xxxxxxxx


----------



## am64

morning hun xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> morning hun xxx



hope your well, gtg now off to W 
 x x laters.


----------



## am64

have a good shift x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Caz. Its dry but very dull and cloudy down here in the Bristol area of the West Country, with rain expected later.

Good morning to everyone that follows in behind caz and myself..enjoy your day...

John


Gee..I must improve my one finger typing speed, so many entered whilst I was typing


----------



## am64

soz caz didnt see you were in ...morning John ..nice and bright here


----------



## Tezzz

Morning everybody,

Another fun filled day lies ahead in the mad house (*W*)...

Still waiting to see if I can get the day off to go to Brum... 

Enjoy your day...


----------



## cazscot

Afternoon all, the sun is now shining and it has turned out a beautiful day up here .  I am going for a walk in the park...


----------



## Steff

Hi Tez nice to see you pop in.x

Enjoy the walk CZ, just started raining here, so swimming will be put on the back burner for now lol.x


----------



## cazscot

Thanks steffie, havent even made it out the door yet...


----------



## AlisonM

Lovely sunny day here too and really warm, which makes a lovely change after all the rain these last few weeks. I discovered yesterday that I may be getting promoted, actually it's more like a whole new job. Just as soon as we can get together and agree on the job description. It will mean a few more hours and a bit more money and a LOT more responsibility. It's nice to be appreciated. So, to celebrate the, drinks are on me. I'll have a Mai Tai, I feel like having something summery.


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Thanks steffie, havent even made it out the door yet...



Just read your thread in pregnancy hun, all the best with that and everything is crossed xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

well I've pretty much changed all my addresses so far, taken all my library books back and put in a prescription asking for lots of extra stuff to cover me for when i get a new doctor.

speaking of new GP, I swung into Telephone House surgery today, it was so QUIET. Got some forms and they told me to bring them in when I'm "moved in" *sigh*, I might just take them down tomorrow :/

My internet gets cut off tomorrow at some stage and I will be without for nigh on 3 weeks  I'll try and access on my phone if I can. But until then I'm making the most  of it and getting my wii ordered ready to go, and getting er...things matt and I can do (ala films etc) sorted out for when we are netless.

and now for packing and cleaning...funtimes!


----------



## AlisonM

Good luck with it all Sam. We'll look forward to hearing all about it when you get back online.


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> well I've pretty much changed all my addresses so far, taken all my library books back and put in a prescription asking for lots of extra stuff to cover me for when i get a new doctor.
> 
> speaking of new GP, I swung into Telephone House surgery today, it was so QUIET. Got some forms and they told me to bring them in when I'm "moved in" *sigh*, I might just take them down tomorrow :/
> 
> My internet gets cut off tomorrow at some stage and I will be without for nigh on 3 weeks  I'll try and access on my phone if I can. But until then I'm making the most  of it and getting my wii ordered ready to go, and getting er...things matt and I can do (ala films etc) sorted out for when we are netless.
> 
> and now for packing and cleaning...funtimes!



Hi Sam good luck hope it all goes smoothly for you, hope to catch you soon via mobile x x


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Lovely sunny day here too and really warm, which makes a lovely change after all the rain these last few weeks. I discovered yesterday that I may be getting promoted, actually it's more like a whole new job. Just as soon as we can get together and agree on the job description. It will mean a few more hours and a bit more money and a LOT more responsibility. It's nice to be appreciated. So, to celebrate the, drinks are on me. I'll have a Mai Tai, I feel like having something summery.



That's terrific Alison! I bet they're really pleased they found you!  Good luck with it all.


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> ...My internet gets cut off tomorrow at some stage and I will be without for nigh on 3 weeks  I'll try and access on my phone if I can. But until then I'm making the most  of it and getting my wii ordered ready to go, and getting er...things matt and I can do (ala films etc) sorted out for when we are netless.
> 
> and now for packing and cleaning...funtimes!



Wishing you all the best for the move to your posh new pad Sam!


----------



## Steff

Alan pour me a tia maria please.


----------



## am64

great news ally ...you superstar !!
good luck with all the moving sam xxx
i think i'll have a rum punch ...as i might be going to Tobago in october !!! hehee


----------



## Steff

yipppeeeeeeeee. nd i booked sons ticket t the coast f nxt week so all good xx


----------



## am64

well my trip really depends on many things ...one being that my family can live without me for a week ...including the dogs ??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> well my trip really depends on many things ...one being that my family can live without me for a week ...including the dogs ??



you will never go if you think like that, like i told ya go for it, chance of a lifetime i say hun xx, im my honest opinion if would be selfish of the family including the dogs if you missed out x


----------



## Steff

ooooh pembrokshire and camarthanshire on channel 4 at mo , looks good


----------



## cazscot

Alison - Good luck, fingers crossed you get your promotion xx

Sam - All the best for your move xx

AM - Hope you can get on your trip, it sounds so exciting xx


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Just read your thread in pregnancy hun, all the best with that and everything is crossed xx



Thanks xx


----------



## cazscot

My walk turned into an epic 85 mins (10,000) steps so I am off to relax in a nice hot bath...  Catch you later.


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> My walk turned into an epic 85 mins (10,000) steps so I am off to relax in a nice hot bath...  Catch you later.



Wow well deserved bath for you hun lol, well done x


----------



## Steff

Bloody stress tastic tonight just blew my top so much my neighbours came knocking to see what was wrong,dog decided it would be good to wee on the sofa and son thought it was hilarious so i went off my rocker hmmm, looking back i'm pleased OH is out or he may have seen me in a new light 

BLOODY GRAET BIG PINT OF SNAKE BITE plzzz


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Bloody stress tastic tonight just blew my top so much my neighbours came knocking to see what was wrong,dog decided it would be good to wee on the sofa and son thought it was hilarious so i went off my rocker hmmm, looking back i'm pleased OH is out or he may have seen me in a new light
> 
> BLOODY GRAET BIG PINT OF SNAKE BITE plzzz



Oh hun, not good .  My pal got this stuff that you spray after your cat has done a wee and it is supposed to smell terrible to them so they don't go back and do it in the same place again.  Dont know if they have a similar products for dogs. xx


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Oh hun, not good .  My pal got this stuff that you spray after your cat has done a wee and it is supposed to smell terrible to them so they don't go back and do it in the same place again.  Dont know if they have a similar products for dogs. xx



Thanks Carol might be worth a few pennies, im away to pet shop over the weekend got to get coller and lead for dog, Other half has a mate who is doing us a dog tag as a favour so thats saved us 6 quid.

Peace at the minute dog is asleep and son is flat out upstairs xx


----------



## am64

steffie remember you are TOP dog to pup and when mama dog is not happy she does a short sharp snap at the pups ...do the same achh ..then put him out ...no eye contact what ever he does tell him do a wee and when he does praise him ...you got lead training next ...


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> steffie remember you are TOP dog to pup and when mama dog is not happy she does a short sharp snap at the pups ...do the same achh ..then put him out ...no eye contact what ever he does tell him do a wee and when he does praise him ...you got lead training next ...



oohh yeah OH is taking him out for his first walk, i said i bet he plants his paws and dont wannt move lol.

Oh i let him know he is far from top dog but he just bloody ignores me, he managed all day yetserday to now wee indoors just when u think you cracked it he bloody goes bk to type/


----------



## am64

deep breath steffie ....and ...relax


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> deep breath steffie ....and ...relax



lol am .

i know im stressing cause my right eye always twitches and it is now


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> lol am .
> 
> i know im stressing cause my right eye always twitches and it is now



and breathe..... walk out into the garden breathe in the fresh NE air and ....relax and say after me 


i am top dog i can do this .....xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> and breathe..... walk out into the garden breathe in the fresh NE air and ....relax and say after me
> 
> 
> i am top dog i can do this .....xx



ill do that as i get the washing in lol


back later xx thank you .


----------



## am64

xxxxx and relax ...


----------



## lucy123

Evening all - any chance of a nice green tea with a dash of ginger?
Working from home tomorrow and just done some online shopping so I can make my first soup!


----------



## am64

hi lucy we are having ham and peas soup 2morrow night ...i promise to write out the basic soup recipe soon ...


----------



## lucy123

That would be great - really need to get away from this packet stuff!


----------



## Steff

oh yummy id love to see that to am


----------



## am64

ok but give me bit of time ..i dont work with measuring really thats why i have never posted my reciepies


----------



## lucy123

oh don't worry about the measures!


----------



## Steff

No dont worry hin xx


----------



## cazscot

Night all, I am away to watch Galaxy Quest "Never give up, never surrender" love that film!


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Night all, I am away to watch Galaxy Quest "Never give up, never surrender" love that film!



Nights hun enjoy .

Sleep well.X


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

my eyes keep going fuzzy. It's either nearly time for bed or i'm high, I'm unsure which because even though my meter is next to me...I'm in one of those moods where i just don't want to know what's happening.


----------



## am64

TEST SAM TEST PLEEEEEEESSSSESESS You got a lot going on at the mo which wont be helping so test


----------



## lucy123

Never heard of that one Cazcot - enjoy though.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

but my fingers huuuurrrttttttt from all the testing D:


----------



## am64

no matter hun try a different finger ...please


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

10.6 that's tiredness then :/

still coming down from that 14. whatever it was earlier on :/


----------



## am64

phew then virtual mum Am is telling you to have a hot shower then bed !!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bedtiiiimmmmmeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> bedtiiiimmmmmeeeeeeeeeee



nights Sam like i said earlier good luck with everything, i know how annoying it is when theres no internet and u gotta rely on mobiles  xxxx t/c


----------



## lucy123

Night all - Sam hope you feel better and get a good sleep.


----------



## am64

have a loveely kip sam xx


----------



## Steff

right away to watch WWE,

thank you for advice r.e feet am hun xxxxx


nights


----------



## am64

nighty xxx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## cazscot

Morning Steffie, Morning everyone


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Morning Steffie, Morning everyone



U doing ok CZ? X X Abit of a dull start here.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

My internet is still here 

I just ordered my wii, something to keep me occuped with no internet about hurrah! Thankfully I used the money I've been keeping aside especially for it as my bank account took one hell of a battering yesterday with transferring over the deposit and first months rent yesterday. I'm going to have to pile on the overtime for the next few weeks  It's way too long until next payday and I actually have no idea if i've got any other bills need paying


----------



## AlisonM

Another lovely sunny day and I'm in the office to talk to a nice bloke from the local Uni about doing us up a web page. I'll have a double shot latte while I wait for him please.

I'm getting my Wii Fit next week as soon as my pay cheque clears. Yay!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

AlisonM said:


> Another lovely sunny day and I'm in the office to talk to a nice bloke from the local Uni about doing us up a web page. I'll have a double shot latte while I wait for him please.
> 
> I'm getting my Wii Fit next week as soon as my pay cheque clears. Yay!



YAY WII FIT!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I should probably get on with some packing and then get ready to go pay the last tidgy bit of the council tax. bleeeeehhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

It's going to rain here today.

I'm still waiting to see if I can get the time off to get to Brum meet. Fingers crossed.

Now it's time to go and scare the travelling public... 

Laters...


----------



## shiv

It's like a monsoon up here! Thunder, lightening, the works. This is the third day in a row this has happened!


----------



## lucy123

Pouring down here - but I really need to do some cleaning - so could be a good thing!


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> 
> It's going to rain here today.
> 
> I'm still waiting to see if I can get the time off to get to Brum meet. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Now it's time to go and scare the travelling public...
> 
> Laters...



Hope you can make it Tez, would be good to see you there! Hope you didn't frighten the public TOO much!


----------



## shiv

Argh!

I can't find any accommodation for Brighton! I want to move down 2 weeks tomorrow and it's getting really hard to find anywhere. I have got a list of accommodation from the hospital itself but almost all of the rooms are taken and the one I am really interested in isn't answering their phone!!!

There's one other place I have my eye on and seems to like me, but they want someone who works day time Mon - Fri - I have just said I can't guarantee Mon-Fri as it's a hospital, I really hope this doesn't get in the way as it seems really nice!!

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH feel like my head is going to explode!


----------



## AlisonM

Are you looking for a share Shiv, or a place of your own? And, have you tried Gumtree? They're pretty good for that stuff.


----------



## Steff

Hi all some afternoon son had temp of 41 when i came in from work, hopped on the fone to doc gotta give him calpol, now an hour later down to 30


----------



## shiv

AlisonM said:


> Are you looking for a share Shiv, or a place of your own? And, have you tried Gumtree? They're pretty good for that stuff.



Shared! I have tried gumtree, thanks, not had much success to be honest.

My mum is contacting her best friend who used to live in Brighton to see if there's anyone who could put me up for a month or so until I find somewhere of my own!


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Hi all some afternoon son had temp of 41 when i came in from work, hopped on the fone to doc gotta give him calpol, now an hour later down to 30



Hope he is okay Steffie x


----------



## cazscot

Just popped on for a min.  Just in and going back out to my bodypump class, see you all later


----------



## AlisonM

shiv said:


> Shared! I have tried gumtree, thanks, not had much success to be honest.
> 
> My mum is contacting her best friend who used to live in Brighton to see if there's anyone who could put me up for a month or so until I find somewhere of my own!



It's a real commuter hotspot I'm afraid, almost a suburb of London these days, judging by the rents. Good luck with the search. Ooh, how about Loot?


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Hope he is okay Steffie x



Thank you Caz he is asleep  next to me at the minute, x

catch u later


----------



## sofaraway

Steffie said:


> Hi all some afternoon son had temp of 41 when i came in from work, hopped on the fone to doc gotta give him calpol, now an hour later down to 30



Hope he feels better soon Steff. Think you might have a dodgy thermometer though, 30 is really low.


----------



## Steff

sofaraway said:


> Hope he feels better soon Steff. Think you might have a dodgy thermometer though, 30 is really low.



oh really i aint got a clue he has never had a temperature before..He is okay though, so does that mean I should re-take and what am i looking for?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bloods 11.4, stuypid machine didn't want me to correct it, and i wanted a muffin so I had the muffin and added the freaking correction on myself. Stupid piece of (insert swear word of choice here) machine


----------



## sofaraway

Steffie said:


> oh really i aint got a clue he has never had a temperature before..He is okay though, so does that mean I should re-take and what am i looking for?



Looking to get it between 36-37 ideally. If he's feeling ok after the calpol I'm sure it's done the trick.


----------



## Steff

sofaraway said:


> Looking to get it between 36-37 ideally. If he's feeling ok after the calpol I'm sure it's done the trick.



thanks ever so much xx


----------



## am64

hey steff keep and eye on temp and repeat calpol 4-6 hrs as necessary if stays that high ring NHS diect and they will probably tell you to double up the calpol xxx


----------



## MrsSharpwaa

Steph are you using calpol or capol 6 plus? Calpol is paracetamol in liquid form and if you're using the 6 plus the dose should never be doubled.

http://www.calpol.co.uk/our-product...and Products&gclid=CM7HoPTzyKMCFUWEzAodozshvg


----------



## cazscot

Night all gonna go and read for a bit then bath and bed.  

Seffie, hope your ds is okay x


----------



## Steff

MrsSharpwaa said:


> Steph are you using calpol or capol 6 plus? Calpol is paracetamol in liquid form and if you're using the 6 plus the dose should never be doubled.
> 
> http://www.calpol.co.uk/our-product...and Products&gclid=CM7HoPTzyKMCFUWEzAodozshvg



Hi thank you Mrs yeah using 6 plus and no i have not doubles it, i read on the back about that, thank you for the link x


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Night all gonna go and read for a bit then bath and bed.
> 
> Seffie, hope your ds is okay x



thank you carole he seems fine he wanted to stay up till 10 so he back to himself xx


nights hun xx


----------



## lucy123

Poor thing steffie. Hope he settles down now - there are some weird little bugs around at the moment.

off to bed now - night all.


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Poor thing steffie. Hope he settles down now - there are some weird little bugs around at the moment.
> 
> off to bed now - night all.



nighty night miss 6 per center haha sleep well xxx


----------



## Steff

Good Morning All Xxx


----------



## cazscot

Morning all, Steffie how is the wee fella this morning?  Hope he is okay and you managed to get a sleep. xxx


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Good Morning All Xxx



Morning Steffie, we must have posted at exactly the same time  x


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Morning all, Steffie how is the wee fella this morning?  Hope he is okay and you managed to get a sleep. xxx



hi hun he is fine went to bed at 9 and woke at 8 , asked how he was and he said better, he just wofled down his brekkie so he must be ok lol x x


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> hi hun he is fine went to bed at 9 and woke at 8 , asked how he was and he said better, he just wofled down his brekkie so he must be ok lol x x



Glad to hear it, if he is eating his brekkie he must be okay ...


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Glad to hear it, if he is eating his brekkie he must be okay ...



lol especialy if i made it 

what u upto today  hun? x


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> lol especialy if i made it
> 
> what u upto today  hun? x



Ha Ha LOL . I am away to get ready for my weigh in.  I only need one more pound to reach the next big target of 75lbs and I dont think I have made it .  I then meet my dad for lunch or tea/coffee then usually go into Glasgow City Centre and do some window shopping.

How about you?  Are you up to anything exciting today?


----------



## MrsSharpwaa

Steffie said:


> Hi thank you Mrs yeah using 6 plus and no i have not doubles it, i read on the back about that, thank you for the link x



No prob Steph, hope the wee man is on the mend


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Ha Ha LOL . I am away to get ready for my weigh in.  I only need one more pound to reach the next big target of 75lbs and I dont think I have made it .  I then meet my dad for lunch or tea/coffee then usually go into Glasgow City Centre and do some window shopping.
> 
> How about you?  Are you up to anything exciting today?



fingers crossed u made it hun, have a nice time with your dad.have you told him your going downt he IVF route yet?

I have work at 11 so not alot doing today hun x


----------



## Steff

MrsSharpwaa said:


> No prob Steph, hope the wee man is on the mend



Thank you Mrs had a hassle free night , just make sure OH keeps eye on him this afternoon.x


----------



## Steff

Place is abit quiet so ill nip in and pinch the takings to get my hair done haha.


Hope everyones having a good weekend X

am hope your good? xxxX


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> fingers crossed u made it hun, have a nice time with your dad.have you told him your going downt he IVF route yet?
> 
> I have work at 11 so not alot doing today hun x



Had a great time with my dad, and yep told him about being referred and he got all embarrased  saying it was "womens things" LOL


----------



## cazscot

The virtual drinks are on me tonight .  I lost 1lb at my weigh in so have reached my next target of 75lbs off .  I have celebrated with a large grab bag of crisps 160g (dont even want to think about the calorie/carb content) and we are also having a chinese tonight.

PS mine is a virtual vodka and diet coke.


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Had a great time with my dad, and yep told him about being referred and he got all embarrased  saying it was "womens things" LOL



LOL.

Grr gotta sort my son just came in and some kid threw sand in his eye, eye wash is in need me thinks

laters x


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> LOL.
> 
> Grr gotta sort my son just came in and some kid threw sand in his eye, eye wash is in need me thinks
> 
> laters x



Bloomin heck, hope he is okay x


----------



## Sugarbum

Evening all.

Shameful for a saturday night Im sure, but I'm having a night in front of the tele (X FACTOR!), Im knackered as usual.

Is your son ok Steff?

Carol- great news on the big 75! You're fab


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> The virtual drinks are on me tonight .  I lost 1lb at my weigh in so have reached my next target of 75lbs off .  I have celebrated with a large grab bag of crisps 160g (dont even want to think about the calorie/carb content) and we are also having a chinese tonight.
> 
> PS mine is a virtual vodka and diet coke.



Brilliant Carol! Well done, you are a superstar!


----------



## am64

cazscot said:


> The virtual drinks are on me tonight .  I lost 1lb at my weigh in so have reached my next target of 75lbs off .  I have celebrated with a large grab bag of crisps 160g (dont even want to think about the calorie/carb content) and we are also having a chinese tonight.
> 
> PS mine is a virtual vodka and diet coke.



carol you are such a STAR !!!!


----------



## Steff

yeah thx lou he is ok 



wooo 20 mins and x factor


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> The virtual drinks are on me tonight .  I lost 1lb at my weigh in so have reached my next target of 75lbs off .  I have celebrated with a large grab bag of crisps 160g (dont even want to think about the calorie/carb content) and we are also having a chinese tonight.
> 
> PS mine is a virtual vodka and diet coke.



hi CZ sorry just seen this, congrats thats fab xxxxx your a star


----------



## tracey w

cazscot said:


> The virtual drinks are on me tonight .  I lost 1lb at my weigh in so have reached my next target of 75lbs off .  I have celebrated with a large grab bag of crisps 160g (dont even want to think about the calorie/carb content) and we are also having a chinese tonight.
> 
> PS mine is a virtual vodka and diet coke.



That is absolutely amazing, dont blame you for treats, enjoy you soooooo deserve it!


----------



## Steff

right away to watch angelina joleys new film salt, night all, xx


----------



## cazscot

Thanks very much everybody .  I have slightly over indulged tonight  so goona have an early night and hit the exercise tomorrow morning . Night all x


----------



## am64

have i missed ya steffie ,,hope son is ok now xxx
i got a call from a job i applied for ages ago they wanna interview me next week ...its to run their local charity shop ...they are called the SHAW trust and they help people who have mental health problems get back into work ...best charity shop in area is the sister shop in next village ...but the local one here has not been doing so well ...ummmm interesting not much pay but .....


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> have i missed ya steffie ,,hope son is ok now xxx
> i got a call from a job i applied for ages ago they wanna interview me next week ...its to run their local charity shop ...they are called the SHAW trust and they help people who have mental health problems get back into work ...best charity shop in area is the sister shop in next village ...but the local one here has not been doing so well ...ummmm interesting not much pay but .....



Ooh! Best of luck Am!


----------



## am64

yep north thanks x 
im not going for the DUK internship as it would involve 1 1/2 hrs traveling into london and then the same back at night ..not ready for that this year with son starting college and daughter moving into London ...but its something i would love to do ...this job although full time is LOCAL ....i would be working with volunteers aswell to give them work experience and confidence to go back to work after mental health issues so would be very interesting ...i m just wondering what is the policy on the manager getting the first pick on the clothes!!


----------



## Northerner

That's what gets me about all these charity jobs - so many of them are based in London, so you can only take them if you live there and are supported financially if unpaid like the DUK ones. The shop job sound great - I'm sure you'll do a great job there


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> That's what gets me about all these charity jobs - so many of them are based in London, so you can only take them if you live there and are supported financially if unpaid like the DUK ones. The shop job sound great - I'm sure you'll do a great job there



agree ..i only live 20 miles from the centre ...but it still would be alot of traveling ....now HOME working should really be the way forward ...i meant to say i ahvent forgotten DiDkA not sure where to go with it really ...i think i'll start a new thread for ideas ...


----------



## Northerner

I think they were promising that we'd all be home working back in the early 80s when I started my working life! That, and the leisure society! What happened?


----------



## am64

oMG it is soo hot and muggy here ...still 20 degrees outside and NO breeze ...night folks


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> oMG it is soo hot and muggy here ...still 20 degrees outside and NO breeze ...night folks



Night am!


----------



## Steff

Yeah you did miss me but i did ask after you before u even logged on





morning all xx


----------



## Northerner

Morning!  A bit overcast here this morning - hoping to go for a run later!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning!  A bit overcast here this morning - hoping to go for a run later!



enjoy!

raining here since 5


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> enjoy!
> 
> raining here since 5



I think we're due for a drenching later  Where did summer go?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I think we're due for a drenching later  Where did summer go?



blink and you missed it a reckon.


----------



## cazscot

Morning Steffie and Notherner, Morning all .

After my food over indulgence yesterterday (it was great really enjoyed my treats). I dont want to eat anything, cant really face food this morning  but I am going out for a walk and to my bodypump class so know I need to eat someting...


----------



## cazscot

Enjoy your run, Northerner.  It is dry here now but was pouring down during the night.  Looking a bit dull and overcast...


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Morning Steffie and Notherner, Morning all .
> 
> After my food over indulgence yesterterday (it was great really enjoyed my treats). I dont want to eat anything, cant really face food this morning  but I am going out for a walk and to my bodypump class so know I need to eat someting...



your always naughty on a saturday CZ lol xx

but enjoy your walk, im shattered been up since 5 x


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Enjoy your run, Northerner.  It is dry here now but was pouring down during the night.  Looking a bit dull and overcast...



Thanks Carol - enjoy your bodypump! (conjures up all sorts of images in my mind! )


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> your always naughty on a saturday CZ lol xx
> 
> but enjoy your walk, im shattered been up since 5 x



Me naughty on a Saturday never!   Know how you feel I have been awake since 7 and yesterday was even worse the cat woke me at 6am .



Northerner said:


> Thanks Carol - enjoy your bodypump! (conjures up all sorts of images in my mind! )



Ha Ha Northerner LOL


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning Crew,

What is it with the weather these last few weeks, okay maybe I shouldn't be looking at the BBC for the weather but they seem to completely change it randomly, there now saying it'll be sunny all week!?? When yesterday it was drizzle to heavy rain, most annoying!

Have fun folks,

Rossi


----------



## am64

sun has just come out here and boy it is muggy ....but all due some serious storms so battendown the hatches tonight ...we need a good storm !! 
im i fancy a nice dry sunday cider .....any one wanna join me x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> sun has just come out here and boy it is muggy ....but all due some serious storms so battendown the hatches tonight ...we need a good storm !!
> im i fancy a nice dry sunday cider .....any one wanna join me x



you been missing my posts?


----------



## am64

ummmmm i think so i saw you saw night last night  .....HELLLLLLLLO STEFFFFF XX

WANNA CIDER ??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ummmmm i think so i saw you saw night last night  .....HELLLLLLLLO STEFFFFF XX
> 
> WANNA CIDER ??



tut i dnt drink, ok then just the 1 


hellooooooo


----------



## Steff

I'm going now


laters.


----------



## am64

wooo you sunk that 5 pints quickly steff !! heheee catch ya later


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> right away to watch angelina joleys new film salt, night all, xx



Bit late to be going to the cinema eh Steffie


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Bit late to be going to the cinema eh Steffie



shushhhhhhh..


----------



## am64

hi steff have we managed to get on the forum at the same time !! did you see im getting an interview for thr charity shop managers post down the road !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi steff have we managed to get on the forum at the same time !! did you see im getting an interview for thr charity shop managers post down the road !!



oh no i never, that will be abit of good news hun, good luck, when is it??? xx


----------



## am64

not sure they rang yesterday to see when i was available and now will call me tomorrow with interview date /time etc !! my friend who told me about it ages ago has already said if i get it.. she'll come and volunteer cos its me ...sweet ....i m just wonering if i get the pick of the stock ??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> not sure they rang yesterday to see when i was available and now will call me tomorrow with interview date /time etc !! my friend who told me about it ages ago has already said if i get it.. she'll come and volunteer cos its me ...sweet ....i m just wonering if i get the pick of the stock ??



hope so,

I will keep my fingers crossed,lets hope it soon X x


----------



## am64

thanks steff ...wish it wasnt full time but main thing its local and opens at 9.30 i can get the dogs walked early ..off to work ..back for lunch to let doggys outback to work then shop over the road for food stuff and home by 6 ....so it could work out ...but Im am a bit scared !!!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> thanks steff ...wish it wasnt full time but main thing its local and opens at 9.30 i can get the dogs walked early ..off to work ..back for lunch to let doggys outback to work then shop over the road for food stuff and home by 6 ....so it could work out ...but Im am a bit scared !!!!



sounds like you got it well sussed hun lol, xx
Will be nice to have something new in your life as well change of scene so to speak x


----------



## am64

ummmmmmm still gotta get the job yet


----------



## leaver01

**flops down on a comfy chair, swigs on her tea, puffs on her menthol ciggarette and looks around**

"were is everybody?!"


----------



## Steff

Afraid im away to bed funny turn has really shattered me.

nights x


----------



## shiv

I can't find anywhere to live in Brighton! I want to move down in 13 days and argh! I have emailed soooo many people. I need to hear something, soon!


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Afraid im away to bed funny turn has really shattered me.
> 
> nights x



I'm sorry to hear that Steffie. Is it worth giving NHS Direct a call, or do you think you will be better after a sleep? Hope tomorrow is a better day for you


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> I can't find anywhere to live in Brighton! I want to move down in 13 days and argh! I have emailed soooo many people. I need to hear something, soon!



Is there anywhere in the surrounding area with good tranport links? I know how you feel. When I moved to Southampton for my new job I had a day trip here and went round the letting agencies, saw three flats and took one of them - then I could tell the removal men which address to move my belongings to! It was very stressful, but I at least had the advantage of being quite well paid, so could afford somewhere nice.

Might it be worth an overnight stay at a B&B so that you are on the spot - might be a little easier? Hope something comes up soon!


----------



## sofaraway

Shiv have you tried http://uk.easyroommate.com/ > Hope you find something soon


----------



## rossi_mac

shiv said:


> I can't find anywhere to live in Brighton! I want to move down in 13 days and argh! I have emailed soooo many people. I need to hear something, soon!



No real idea but I would of thought that it may be easier to go down there and say read local press, notices in shop windows etc etc, can you afford to pop down say next weekend, maybe Tez can show you the sights too??

Good luck

Rossi


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Steffie. Is it worth giving NHS Direct a call, or do you think you will be better after a sleep? Hope tomorrow is a better day for you



Hi Northerner tryed sleeping and failed 

I dont feel bad enough to ring NHS x


----------



## shiv

rossi_mac said:


> No real idea but I would of thought that it may be easier to go down there and say read local press, notices in shop windows etc etc, can you afford to pop down say next weekend, maybe Tez can show you the sights too??
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Rossi



I'm coming down on Thursday and will be getting local papers etc. Any shop windows in particular you can think of that would display notices??


----------



## rossi_mac

Not really sorry, I've forgotten what you're going down there for maybe you could go to where you're going to work and ask some random people, even talk to estate agents they might know of some places available at short notice??

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## shiv

I've had the accommodation list from the hospital, everything on it had gone or they didn't answer emails/calls! I've had a bit more luck on gumtree, I've got 2 places to view on Thursday. Fingers crossed all please!!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## lucy123

Morning Steffie - Are you feeling any better?


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Morning Steffie - Are you feeling any better?



Yes thank you 8 hours sleep does wonders you ok?


----------



## Steff

Right off now catch every one after dinner time x


----------



## cazscot

Morning all


----------



## novorapidboi26

and what a wet morning it is here in glasgow city centre..


----------



## Northerner

novorapidboi26 said:


> and what a wet morning it is here in glasgow city centre..



It was raining all night here, now the sun is shining! Hope it clears up soon in Glasgow!


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> It was raining all night here, now the sun is shining! Hope it clears up soon in Glasgow!



I am in the city centre at the moment and don't really care if it is raining as I am going clothes and shoe shopping LOL ...


----------



## novorapidboi26

cazscot said:


> I am in the city centre at the moment and don't really care if it is raining as I am going clothes and shoe shopping LOL ...



Have fun caz...........ite seems to be off now, I am ok anyway as I am tucked up nice and dry in the office...........will be out and about tommorow though...


----------



## leaver01

I want to go to the park but its miserable......  anyone know how to entertain a 19 month old ???


----------



## novorapidboi26

I have a 16 month old, fortunatley he can entertain himself............just walks about the house playing with his toys, pestering the dog (4.5 stone staffy)........i hope you can find something..........


----------



## am64

afternoon folks ....


----------



## leaver01

My son can entertain himself quite good but i still like to give him some activy during the day, stil havent managed anything lol apart from anoying him with kisses lmao .... its very funny

He walks up to my and i kis his nose and he shouts "urgh" so i do it again and he gets louder and lourder lol then after about the 10th time he punches me on the nose lmao its so hillarious ....

I shouldnt laugh at him for punching as thats very very bad but still hillarious!!!


----------



## am64

afternoon onyx you feeling better today ?


----------



## Steff

hi all phew what a busy morning , bloody school uniform what a trail that was but least tickets were an easier story x


----------



## am64

afternoon steff ...I dont have to shop for uniform this year OR EVER AGAIN hehee


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> afternoon steff ...I dont have to shop for uniform this year OR EVER AGAIN hehee



lol very true



u ok?


----------



## leaver01

am64 said:


> afternoon onyx you feeling better today ?



Im grand today thanks hun :0) just another boring monday :'(


----------



## am64

not bad ..had to go and pick up Daughter again after her weekend of partying ...and sons laptop screen has blown ...but you know what my lifes like ...off to wales on saturday ...ooooo peace and quiet ...I hope !


----------



## leaver01

senior member - after 2 days???? lol


----------



## am64

its cos you have made more than 100 posts hehee in two days onyx heheeee


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> not bad ..had to go and pick up Daughter again after her weekend of partying ...and sons laptop screen has blown ...but you know what my lifes like ...off to wales on saturday ...ooooo peace and quiet ...I hope !



lol fingers crossed x x x

poor laptop as well,


----------



## am64

thks for reply on other thread !!  they picking up laptop on wednesday any time between 9-5 ...ho hum


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> thks for reply on other thread !!



Anytime



p.s walkies started today for wood, abit of a mad fit to start but second time round he was fine,


----------



## am64

well done does he come to his name yet?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> well done does he come to his name yet?



yeah he does the next step now is sit.x


----------



## leaver01

am64 said:


> its cos you have made more than 100 posts hehee in two days onyx heheeee



OMG have i really spouted that much rubbish in 2 days lol god im so sorry you lovely poeple had to suffer me lol xx


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> yeah he does the next step now is sit.x



very good work steffie ..hows the ole house training going ?


----------



## am64

Onyx said:


> OMG have i really spouted that much rubbish in 2 days lol god im so sorry you lovely poeple had to suffer me lol xx



hahhaa you met steffie yet? shes our little Miss chatterbox averaging 30 posts a day !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> very good work steffie ..hows the ole house training going ?



yeah good as it goes, he did oee on the sofa erm Thursday night but since then mostly on the patio or paper x


----------



## am64

well done aswell with that !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> well done aswell with that !!



test will be Weds wen he gotta be left alone.


----------



## am64

only a few hours tho whilst you at work ? or are you taking son to grandparents ??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> only a few hours tho whilst you at work ? or are you taking son to grandparents ??



When im at work he is looked after by my best m8, but she cant do this wednesday wen i take son away ,he aint in till 2 and im leaving at 8 , so shall see wat havoc can be caused in 6 hrs, we have adapted the landing for him tho last night so it is all sorted x


----------



## am64

you travelling with son ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> you travelling with son ?



yer cant put him on train on his own hun, id be a bad parent then


----------



## am64

gotta go .....catch ya all sooon x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> gotta go .....catch ya all sooon x



be good hun, catch u later xxx


----------



## lucy123

Hi - Its quiet in here tonight - anybody hiding?


----------



## am64

nope just signed in lucy hows things today sweetie ??


----------



## lucy123

Going well - but been aching a bit as done too much exercise this week -so thought I would pop in here for a nice cold chardonnay! thought you were all hiding in corners and was expecting a big BOO!

How are you?


----------



## am64

im fine hun all my chores are done for the day so thought id have a nice chilled pear cider but if the Chardonnay is open ..what the hell !!


----------



## lucy123

hey - you expect me to share?  Don't drink in the real world so no way you are getting your hands on my ice cold bottle.

nipping off now to watch a bit of tv and then early night.


----------



## Steff

away to bloody bed


----------



## am64

soz i thought I d just be a copy cat and open the whole vault of Chardonnay that northe has hidden here ....


steffie you ok hunny ??? pm if you want


----------



## lucy123

Night steffie - hope things ease up for you. Always here if you want a pm.


----------



## cazscot

Evening all, been out since 9am, went clothes shopping then for lunch then more clothes shopping then to see The A team and then to Asda to do some food shopping - I am knackered.  On the bright side I have done 16,000 steps today and stayed within my points .  My legs and feet are killing me off for a nice hot radox bath then bed .


----------



## lucy123

Sounds like a funfilled day Cazscot - and more than likely a bit more weight burnt off too - sounds excellent.

Steffie - are you any better this morning?


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Steffie - are you any better this mrning?


 hi feel abit better but not 100% been up again since 5.ty for asking


----------



## Northerner

Blimey, the pub's been quiet today! Have you all found another one?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Blimey, the pub's been quiet today! Have you all found another one?



I've been very tempted .


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> I've been very tempted .



Don't you like this pub any more Steffie? Is it time for a refurbishment?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Don't you like this pub any more Steffie? Is it time for a refurbishment?



LOL Northerner.Im not in charge of this establishment dont ask me


----------



## Hazel

Has anyone been watching the BBC prog' DEEP?

Fabulous - one of the best pieces of drama that I have seen for ages

Can't wait to see the final part next week


----------



## Northerner

Must admit, I'm not a fan of James Nesbitt, so don't watch stuff with him in it. I think it's because he got off with Helen Baxendale in Cold Feet when I used to fancy her (yes, I can be that shallow! )

Glad you are enjoying it though Hazel - it is rare to see good original, non-American drama on the box these days. I watched the last episode of Casualty the other day - total rubbish! Don't think I'll watch any more - the series is only off air for two weeks!


----------



## Hazel

I used to watch Casualty regularly, but haven't done now for months - all the episodes are all so 'samey'

Cold Feet was brill - beautifully written


----------



## Steff

Hazel said:


> I used to watch Casualty regularly, but haven't done now for months - all the episodes are all so 'samey'
> 
> Cold Feet was brill - beautifully written



used to love casualty with duffy in it ,not watched it since then though.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well

off to bournemouth today so catch after one later this evening  x x


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Good morning all hope everyones well
> 
> off to bournemouth today so catch after one later this evening  x x



Morning steffie, hope you have a good day in Bournemouth  x


----------



## cazscot

Morning all


----------



## cazscot

Hazel said:


> Has anyone been watching the BBC prog' DEEP?
> 
> Fabulous - one of the best pieces of drama that I have seen for ages
> 
> Can't wait to see the final part next week



Been watching it, thought it was a bit slow in the beginning but has picked up nicely now...


----------



## cazscot

Never watched cold feet and haven't seen casualty for years...  I much prefer the discovery/knowledge/factual channels .


----------



## katie

Hazel said:


> Has anyone been watching the BBC prog' DEEP?
> 
> Fabulous - one of the best pieces of drama that I have seen for ages
> 
> Can't wait to see the final part next week



I love it!! 

It's kind of stoopid but I love it anyway


----------



## am64

morning all steffie have a safe trip x
well im all smartened up got an interview in 20 minutes  I let you know how it went later !!


----------



## lucy123

Hi All,

Cazscot -hope you are rested after shopping.
Steffie - hope you are feeling much better today - and enjoy Bournemouth
Am- good luck with interview
Everyone else - have a great day!


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> morning all steffie have a safe trip x
> well im all smartened up got an interview in 20 minutes  I let you know how it went later !!



You've probably just left, so I will send my good wishes over the ether! hope you get the job!


----------



## cazscot

am64 said:


> morning all steffie have a safe trip x
> well im all smartened up got an interview in 20 minutes  I let you know how it went later !!



Bit late  as you have by now been interviewed but good luck x


----------



## cazscot

Thanks Lucy fully recovered from my shopping trip, looking forward to my next one  .  Really need to get some housework done today...


----------



## Steff

hi all back in 1 piece, peed down all the way from bournemouth lol least i was dry on train xx


am have a drink on me xxxx


----------



## lucy123

Hi Steffie - glad you got back okay -going to pm you


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Hi Steffie - glad you got back okay -going to pm you



cheers hun jus replied x x


----------



## lucy123

Its very very quiet in here tonight. I could drink the bar dry!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Its very very quiet in here tonight. I could drink the bar dry!



ill have the dregs, there enuff to get me drunk lol


----------



## lucy123

If there is any left they are yours - but don't hold breath!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> If there is any left they are yours - but don't hold breath!



lol thought u were my fwend


----------



## Steff

missus you need to empty your inbox.


----------



## lucy123

doing it now maam.


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> doing it now maam.



yes now do as your told, brush your teeth and get ready for bed


----------



## lucy123

you got those candles out yet?


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> you got those candles out yet?



yeah ive stuck them somewhere uncomfy


----------



## lucy123

Steffie!  You do make me laugh - your poor oh.


----------



## Steff

hehe well he has gone in the bath to escape me


----------



## lucy123

Night night now Steffie. I really enjoyed the natter tonight. Make good use of the next few days. Hope someone pops in shortly to help you clean up the empties.


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Night night now Steffie. I really enjoyed the natter tonight. Make good use of the next few days. Hope someone pops in shortly to help you clean up the empties.



aww early night hun x you sleep well and catch you soon

im off to catch up with my sis x thanks for the company


----------



## am64

poping in for a night cap ....what a mess lucy and steff had left ...the dreggs tray has been drunk clean ...i think i just have a little one tonight !! heheee


----------



## cazscot

Evening all, hope you had a good day in Bournmouth Steffie .

Sounds like Steffie and Lucy had a good night in the pub .


----------



## Steff

hayyyyyy all mwahh xx

am just for you 17000 xx



ty caz x


----------



## twinnie

hi guys just a quick drink lol sorry not been around my internet is not on yet have to wait untill the first arrrggghh sky


----------



## Steff

good morning all xxx


----------



## cazscot

Morning Twinnie, Steffie and everyone else  x


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Morning Twinnie, Steffie and everyone else  x



Morning CZ hope your well, im off to work now back laters Xx


----------



## lucy123

Oh Am, sorry miss it wasn't me - it was Steffie job to clean up!
Morning all - very dismal weather here - off for my PT at 3pm.
Lost another 2lbs this week - yeah!


----------



## Freddie99

Long time since I've been in this place. Just been to talk to the carb counting students at my hospital abotu pumping. Was good to do that and nice to see my DSN again. Feels nice to have been of service to my diabetes team. I'll be helping out on future ones too. Must get back to my lab as I've got stuff to sort out, namely recalcitrant technology.

Tom


----------



## lucy123

Sounds good Tom - sorry I missed you.


----------



## Steff

Oi Lucy dnt go blaming me 


Hi all will this rain ever stop arghhhhhh xxx


----------



## am64

yes ..next week in wales the forcast is fantasic !!!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yes ..next week in wales the forcast is fantasic !!!!



well im not in wales


----------



## am64

opps soz !! yours not looking too bad 

http://uk.weather.com/weather/10day-Newcastle-upon-Tyne-UKXX1695


----------



## Steff

cant take the bloody dog anywhere when its like this grr


----------



## cazscot

am64 said:


> yes ..next week in wales the forcast is fantasic !!!!



Hope the weather holds out for you, dry up here but getting colder brrr...



Steffie said:


> cant take the bloody dog anywhere when its like this grr



Oh hun thats a shame  hope it brightens up soon for you x


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Hope the weather holds out for you, dry up here but getting colder brrr...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hun thats a shame  hope it brightens up soon for you x



I know nevermind least the dicks are getting to splash about and my plants are getting watered.


----------



## LisaLQ

Hiya guys, hope you're all well.  Sorry not been about, just been so busy with the kids and all sorts going on here.

Not been very well behaved diet wise lately, no blood sugar spikes though so clearly losing weight has helped somewhat.  Feeling rough though - full of cold and now have...well...a bird visiting (LOL) so I think it's time to get back into my diet regime....

(((huggles to all))))


----------



## Northerner

Hiya Lisa! nice to see you back posting  Sorry you aren't feeling too good - hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Steff

hi all , x x x


----------



## am64

hi steffie got any heat yet hun ...i know how you feel our heating comes from the old folks next door and the sensors dont work properly so heat comes on when it drops to 13...eek  i have an umbrella over my washing line hahha....


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi steffie got any heat yet hun ...i know how you feel our heating comes from the old folks next door and the sensors dont work properly so heat comes on when it drops to 13...eek  i have an umbrella over my washing line hahha....



yeah all sorted ty xx


----------



## cazscot

LisaLQ said:


> Hiya guys, hope you're all well.  Sorry not been about, just been so busy with the kids and all sorts going on here.
> 
> Not been very well behaved diet wise lately, no blood sugar spikes though so clearly losing weight has helped somewhat.  Feeling rough though - full of cold and now have...well...a bird visiting (LOL) so I think it's time to get back into my diet regime....
> 
> (((huggles to all))))




Hi Lisa, hope you are feeling better soon x


----------



## cazscot

Evening all, glad you got your heating sorted Steffie, I am sorely tempted to take a hot water bottle to bed with me tonight !  I have already had 2 mugs of hot chocolate today to heat me up...

Toodles, off to watch programme about Queen Hatshepsut on 5 then Mistresses on BBC1 at 9.


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Evening all, glad you got your heating sorted Steffie, I am sorely tempted to take a hot water bottle to bed with me tonight !  I have already had 2 mugs of hot chocolate today to heat me up...
> 
> Toodles, off to watch programme about Queen Hatshepsut on 5 then Mistresses on BBC1 at 9.



catch you late on hun, enjoy x x


----------



## LisaLQ

Thanks folks xxxx

Ps.  I'm ok really, I moan too much, it's just a cold


----------



## am64

hello folkies xxx


----------



## Steff

just watching sumit on itv, paradise lost about couples who have been really lucky and are fabbby rich and pther poor souls who have lost it all over there x


----------



## Steff

Just found out son was crying last night because he missed me , i felt so awful after speaking to his nan,,,


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Just found out son was crying last night because he missed me , i felt so awful after speaking to his nan,,,




Aw hun (((hugs))) xx


----------



## cazscot

Right, me and my hot water bottle are away to watch tele in bed for a while.

Night all


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Aw hun (((hugs))) xx



I know he has been going down to visit since he was 4, its only the first day maybe as the week goes on he will settle


----------



## Steff

Nights all xxxx

x


----------



## shiv

Back from Brighton. Had a lovely day despite being hypo (went down to 2.0 at one point) for almost all the morning.

I've got the CGM in which I'll do a proper post about tomorrow - my brain is turning to mush at this time of night!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## lucy123

Morning Steffie. Best behave today or Am will tell us off!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Morning Steffie. Best behave today or Am will tell us off!



I'm always on my best behaviour, anyway she goes away to Wales today or tomorrow so i can misbehave then haha x


----------



## cazscot

Morning Steffie, Lucy and everyone .  

The sun is shining so I am gonna take the chance to get some washing out.  Meeting my pal for lunch then the dentist this afternoon...


----------



## novorapidboi26

Nothing to gruesome I hope.............


----------



## cazscot

novorapidboi26 said:


> Nothing to gruesome I hope.............



Just my 6 monthly checkup


----------



## Steff

morning CZ hope it goes ok,, eeek i hate dentists x


----------



## lucy123

The sun is shining here too but when I open my door to go on the decking - it clouds over! Hope check up is okay


----------



## Freddie99

Off on my holidays for a week. Shame it's punctuated by university resits. See you soon!

Tom


----------



## lucy123

Have a great holiday Tom.


----------



## shiv

This is a really silly reason to be annoyed, but apparently I left my purse at home so when I went to buy my Take A Break, cookies & bread I had to leave them there as I didn't realise I'd left it  I think I'll go back up in a bit, but good god I am craving those cookies!!


----------



## am64

afternoon all ....steffie i noted your post ! hehee off very early in morning 5am  cos the traffic will probably be a nightmare ! and we wanna get to our favourite place in the whole world and have some real peace and quiet !! wake up and walk out the door straight onto the estuary .....yeeeeah !! and the weather forecast is fantastic Yeeeeah xxxx


----------



## lucy123

Sounds lovely - have a great time am.


----------



## Steff

was just pmming u there to ask if u had gone already lol 


xx


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> morning CZ hope it goes ok,, eeek i hate dentists x





lucy123 said:


> The sun is shining here too but when I open my door to go on the decking - it clouds over! Hope check up is okay



Thanks girls, check up was good.  Dentist dosent want to see me for another 6 months...  It is looking duller hear now took my washing in just incase...


----------



## cazscot

TomH said:


> Off on my holidays for a week. Shame it's punctuated by university resits. See you soon!
> 
> Tom



Good luck with the resits and hope you have a good holiday.


----------



## Steff

blimey it is such a turnaround here tis gorge x


----------



## cazscot

am64 said:


> afternoon all ....steffie i noted your post ! hehee off very early in morning 5am  cos the traffic will probably be a nightmare ! and we wanna get to our favourite place in the whole world and have some real peace and quiet !! wake up and walk out the door straight onto the estuary .....yeeeeah !! and the weather forecast is fantastic Yeeeeah xxxx




Sounds lovely AM, good luck with the traffic, it is supposed to be bad .  Hope the weather holds out for you x


----------



## rossi_mac

hiya peeps long week not enough days in it, on the rouge catch you all soon enough hope we all winning


----------



## AlisonM

Wet, wet, wet outside. Want to be wet inside too. I'll have a pint please.


----------



## am64

drinks on the house to celebrate anything we want !! have fun all see ya next week xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> drinks on the house to celebrate anything we want !! have fun all see ya next week xx



see ya hun safe trip  xxx


----------



## cazscot

Night all


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Night all



nights CZ sleep well xx


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> nights CZ sleep well xx



Thanks, yoo too xxx


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Thanks, yoo too xxx



thank you x


----------



## Steff

am i all alone 


good now i can stop pretending im tea total and get hammered


----------



## cazscot

Morning all


----------



## cazscot

Loaded with the cold, my head feels as if it is gonna explode, going back to bed, not that I will be able to sleep  .


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Loaded with the cold, my head feels as if it is gonna explode, going back to bed, not that I will be able to sleep  .



Morning CZ sorry to hear your feeling unwell, hope u manage to get some shut eye x


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Morning CZ sorry to hear your feeling unwell, hope u manage to get some shut eye x



Thanks Steffie x


----------



## rossi_mac

two trees chopped down today, good fun I tell thee, now need a bath and some beers.

Hope all well


----------



## lucy123

Lots of beers - Northys away - we can party all night...


----------



## Steff

wooooo yes im having a night off diabetes takeawau and wkd , shall see what im like in the morning as to whether i ever do it again haah x


----------



## lucy123

Don't blame you Steffie - night off does us all good.
I think I am having thai - my friend owns a restaurant and cooks a healthy thai for me - without the salt etc.


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Don't blame you Steffie - night off does us all good.
> I think I am having thai - my friend owns a restaurant and cooks a healthy thai for me - without the salt etc.



Yeah thats the way I see it i behave 364 days of the year lol x


----------



## lucy123

ooh...and don't forget those candles!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> ooh...and don't forget those candles!



yeah i will remove them before our guests arrive.


----------



## lucy123

Oh is that tonight? Hope it goes ...quickly.


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Oh is that tonight? Hope it goes ...quickly.



Yeah there arriving at 7, dont worry i'll be keeping my eye on them , shall not  be letting them conoodle on my leather settee.


----------



## lucy123

Enjoy the food. Try and relax.


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Enjoy the food. Try and relax.



Will do hun, gonna go now deciding if i should wear trousers or skirt lol x x 

enjoy your night


----------



## Steff

Well i will be getting a rep off out to the pub with OH tonight , shall be remaining on diet coke tonight though x

Hope alls well with everyone x


----------



## lucy123

Hi Anyone in here tonight.
Just finished reading the latest posts and i really need a stiff drink ...anyone fancy joining me?


----------



## cazscot

Evening all, hope your night went well last night Steffie.

And Lucy if you are handing out the drinks I will have a lemsip 

Away to watch Daniel Craig in Casino Royale hubba hubba


----------



## lucy123

Sorry to hear you aren't well still Cazscot - hope you feel better tomorrow. 

Well I am locking up now all - keys under the mat.


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Sorry to hear you aren't well still Cazscot - hope you feel better tomorrow.
> 
> Well I am locking up now all - keys under the mat.



Thanks Lucy x


----------



## Andy HB

Andy walks in with a mop and bucket and a filthy demeanor.

If anyone is still around, pick your feet up please. I've got some extra work to do tonight. 

<splosh>

Ta! I'm off to bed.

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Hey Andy...you missed a bit!

Morning all - is anyone else up this early on a bank holiday?
I can't decide whether to go to the gym and have a good workout or just to take it nice and easy today and go tonight!

Cazscot - hope you feel better today.


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Hey Andy...you missed a bit!
> 
> Morning all - is anyone else up this early on a bank holiday?
> I can't decide whether to go to the gym and have a good workout or just to take it nice and easy today and go tonight!
> 
> Cazscot - hope you feel better today.



Morning Lucy, morning all .  Feeling better today, thanks Lucy x


----------



## Andy HB

<splish>

Better?

Morning all! 

Hope you like the floor in here now (what had you lot been dropping on it?)

Andy


----------



## cazscot

Andy HB said:


> <splish>
> 
> Better?
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> Hope you like the floor in here now (what had you lot been dropping on it?)
> 
> Andy



Morning Andy, promise not to drop anything on your nice clean floor


----------



## lucy123

Amazing what a bit of Daniel Craig does Cazscot!


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Amazing what a bit of Daniel Craig does Cazscot!




Or Johnny Depp  ...


----------



## getcarter76

cazscot said:


> Or Johnny Depp  ...



A woman after my own heart 

Morning everyone....lovely day n all 

Bernie xx


----------



## Steff

im not impressed just had to have a stand off with an 8 inch spider 


yes i measured it


----------



## lucy123

and Colin Firth.....ooh Mr Darcy!


----------



## lucy123

Morning Steffie - how are you?


----------



## Steff

nobody talking to me today then 


fine thats alright ill remember that one


----------



## lucy123

Sorry ...Morning Bernie - I nearly missed you there.


----------



## lucy123

Strange things happening with these posts Steffie - i did say Hi - honest. It didn't appear for a bit though.

Spiders - yuk. LOL you measured it!


----------



## getcarter76

lucy123 said:


> and Colin Firth.....ooh Mr Darcy!





lucy123 said:


> Sorry ...Morning Bernie - I nearly missed you there.



No worries Lucy...morning...and oooo Mr Darcy i second that too 

Bernie xx


----------



## getcarter76

Steffie said:


> nobody talking to me today then
> 
> 
> fine thats alright ill remember that one



Sorry Steffie...Hiya hun...I have been mulit tasking (what all us good women can do - lol i think I may start something )

Just to say, I hate spiders...batter it!!!!

Bernie xx


----------



## Sugarbum

Hi all, 

I could lend you my battery operated spider sucker-upper?! I kid you not....(Lakeland purchase from my mum)

Im at work (lunch of course!). I am sure everyone else is out enjoying the sunshine! Looks nice.

Anyone know why the scottish borders guys new thread was closed? It doesnt look conflicting. I was about to say welcome and I realise it is shut...

ho-hum. Just drinking my 15th coffee of the day


----------



## Andy HB

Sugarbum said:


> Anyone know why the scottish borders guys new thread was closed? It doesnt look conflicting. I was about to say welcome and I realise it is shut...



Yes! 

He claimed to be MODY and is aged 42. Then he was evasive about his diabetic condition and medication. So, I wanted clarification of his condition before wasting people's time replying to a potential bogus poster.

Anyway, it's all been cleared up now and the thread has been reopened.

Andy


----------



## Sugarbum

Aha! 

I didnt pick up on that (apart from it being 'unusual' that he had looked for his nearest diagnosis online).

I completely miss always there could be a bogus poster- I find it bizzare anyone should choose to do such a thing! Anyway, thankfully not the case here


----------



## Andy HB

Sugarbum said:


> Aha!
> 
> I didnt pick up on that (apart from it being 'unusual' that he had looked for his nearest diagnosis online).
> 
> I completely miss always there could be a bogus poster- I find it bizzare anyone should choose to do such a thing! Anyway, thankfully not the case here



I've been watching too much Sherlock Holmes it would seem! 

Andy


----------



## Steff

I dont bother donning my detective gear anymore and sniffing out the bogus ones on here 


Anyways hi bernie and luch CZ as well hope your having a good bank hol x


----------



## lucy123

Luch?? do you mean me Steffie?


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Luch?? do you mean me Steffie?



yeah who else?

i do make mistakes


----------



## lucy123

Sorry. You okay? Did you get my pm?
Are you up to much today? I have been to the gym and swam after.
Now cooking dinner.


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Sorry. You okay? Did you get my pm?
> Are you up to much today? I have been to the gym and swam after.
> Now cooking dinner.



no i switched my PMs off this monring and only put it back on an hour ago, so any pms sent i wont get i will now though


----------



## lucy123

do you want me to resend it Steffie?


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> no i switched my PMs off this monring and only put it back on an hour ago, so any pms sent i wont get i will now though



That explains why you didnt reply to me either, you little munchkin!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> do you want me to resend it Steffie?



yer plz


sorry trace


----------



## tracey w

So long as you OK Steffie, no problems


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> So long as you OK Steffie, no problems



away to my bed hun, shocking mood today... x


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> away to my bed hun, shocking mood today... x



Take care, hope you feel better soon, xx


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Take care, hope you feel better soon, xx



trace im ok really, just mood swings and womens things lo xx


----------



## lucy123

Well thats okay then Stef - hope you feel better after your lie down!


----------



## Steff

evening caz xx


----------



## lucy123

Hi All,

Just thought I would pop in for a nice cold long virtual alcoholic drink, helped down with a big virtual bag of roasted peanuts!


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> and Colin Firth.....ooh Mr Darcy!



Nope doesnt do anything for me...



Steffie said:


> im not impressed just had to have a stand off with an 8 inch spider
> 
> 
> yes i measured it



My cat would have loved that...  My SIL has one of those battery catcher things and she swears by it...



Steffie said:


> evening caz xx



Evening Steffie, hope you are feeling better now xxx


----------



## Steff

ty im fine cz  u had gd day? xx


----------



## lucy123

Hi Cazscot and Steffie,

Cazscot - I just have to ask - have you not seen pride and prejudice?  If my hubbie was ever walking past a lake in a white shirt - I would just have to give a little push!!!


----------



## Steff

luch empty your box


----------



## lucy123

Done it miss!


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> ty im fine cz  u had gd day? xx



Good, thanks.  My dad had the bank holiday off so him, my step-mother and I went for a wander round one of the shopping centres then lunch and then my step-mother coloured my hair for me.  I also did two exercise classes today .


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Hi Cazscot and Steffie,
> 
> Cazscot - I just have to ask - have you not seen pride and prejudice?  If my hubbie was ever walking past a lake in a white shirt - I would just have to give a little push!!!




Yep seen Pride and Prejudice, white shirt scene... Dont know what all the fuss is about...  But then thats just my taste in men...


----------



## cazscot

Right, going for a nice long hot bath then watch tv in bed for a while.  Need to fast, seeing nurse in the morning to get my bloods taken.

Night all xx


----------



## lucy123

Hope all goes well - but still can;t get over the CF thing!


----------



## lucy123

Hi All,

Off myself now - getting out of here before Andy turns up with his mop!


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Hope all goes well - but still can;t get over the CF thing!



I have a very strange taste in men sometimes...  I think Tim Roth is gorgeous so is Ken Stott (the guy who played Rebus) I could go on but I am just embarrassing myself now...


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Off myself now - getting out of here before Andy turns up with his mop!



LOL  x, Night Lucy


----------



## Steff

LOL whats this mop thing 


anyways u both off to be by now i guess xx


----------



## Andy HB

Now the place looks empty, I'll just do a quick whip round with a duster.

Oooh! Look, someone's left some money under a glass.

If anyone knows how much it was, they can have it.

Andy 

G'night all.


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Now the place looks empty, I'll just do a quick whip round with a duster.
> 
> Oooh! Look, someone's left some money under a glass.
> 
> If anyone knows how much it was, they can have it.
> 
> Andy
> 
> G'night all.



Not quite empty lil ol me here, and oi hands off my ?3.25 thats my kebab money for later.


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> Not quite empty lil ol me here, and oi hands off my ?3.25 thats my kebab money for later.



Snarfax!

'Ere you are. ?3.25

Andy


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Snarfax!
> 
> 'Ere you are. ?3.25
> 
> Andy



You're a kind man, thank you .


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> You're a kind man, thank you .



Right you are!

Head heading for pillow!

See you tomorrow.

Andy


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Right you are!
> 
> Head heading for pillow!
> 
> See you tomorrow.
> 
> Andy



Night Andy sleep well .


----------



## cazscot

Morning all . I am seeing nurse this morning at 9.30 so I will just have a water please...


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Morning all . I am seeing nurse this morning at 9.30 so I will just have a water please...



Good morning CZ 

good luck at the quacks x


----------



## Andy HB

Someone mention quacks?

Andy


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Someone mention quacks?
> 
> Andy



Oops! good morning Andy


----------



## Andy HB

Morning! 

Off to get myself looking pretty for work now.

Andy


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Morning!
> 
> Off to get myself looking pretty for work now.
> 
> Andy



Should only take an hour or so..

bye for now


----------



## cazscot

Morning Steffie and Andy


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Morning Steffie and Andy



Morning CZ x


----------



## lucy123

Morning Caz..hope all goes well this morning...with all that hard wokr I'm sure all will be okay.

Morning Steff!

On holiday today - so off to the gym and swim again in a minute.


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Morning Caz..hope all goes well this morning...with all that hard wokr I'm sure all will be okay.
> 
> Morning Steff!
> 
> On holiday today - so off to the gym and swim again in a minute.



have a gd time


----------



## Cookie

Morning all!

(I'm new, but jumping in!)


----------



## Steff

Cookie said:


> Morning all!
> 
> (I'm new, but jumping in!)



Morning cookie the more the merrier, this is where you can let your hair down lol x


----------



## Cookie

Steffie said:


> Morning cookie the more the merrier, this is where you can let your hair down lol x



Woo hoo!

Am dropping my son off at nursery today, just started yesterday so today he's going for an hour on his own - gulp!


----------



## Steff

Cookie said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> Am dropping my son off at nursery today, just started yesterday so today he's going for an hour on his own - gulp!



started on a a bank holiday monday blimey !

Aww i remember back then my son had an introduction of an hour then it went to half a day.


----------



## Cookie

Steffie said:


> started on a a bank holiday monday blimey !
> 
> Aww i remember back then my son had an introduction of an hour then it went to half a day.



We're in Scotland, no bank holiday for us yesterday!


----------



## Steff

Cookie said:


> We're in Scotland, no bank holiday for us yesterday!



Ahhh right sorry ..


----------



## Andy HB

Cookie said:


> We're in Scotland, no bank holiday for us yesterday!



Excellent. Good to see that the Scots are working hard to help keep the English in the manner to which they have become accustomed! 

Andy

p.s. What goes around comes around!


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Morning Caz..hope all goes well this morning...with all that hard wokr I'm sure all will be okay.
> 
> Morning Steff!
> 
> On holiday today - so off to the gym and swim again in a minute.



Thanks Lucy, was just getting my HbA1c taken, to phone next Wednesday for the results...  Good luck at the gym, I am going for a lie down I have been awake since 6am and now have a splitting headache...



Cookie said:


> Morning all!
> 
> (I'm new, but jumping in!)



Welcome Cookie, pull up a bar stool  x


----------



## Steff

Aww wow go and get a good rest hun x

good luck with hba Results x


----------



## cazscot

Andy HB said:


> Excellent. Good to see that the Scots are working hard to help keep the English in the manner to which they have become accustomed!
> 
> Andy
> 
> p.s. What goes around comes around!




Er em - no comment


----------



## Cookie

Andy HB said:


> Excellent. Good to see that the Scots are working hard to help keep the English in the manner to which they have become accustomed!
> 
> Andy
> 
> p.s. What goes around comes around!



 (My message is too short for just one wee smiley!!)


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Aww wow go and get a good rest hun x
> 
> good luck with hba Results x



Thanks Steffie, talked to nurse about coming of tablets and going completely to diet and exercise only as my last one was 5.6 and she said no "once you are on the tablets, you are on them".  So was a bit dissapointed at that


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Thanks Steffie, talked to nurse about coming of tablets and going completely to diet and exercise only as my last one was 5.6 and she said no "once you are on the tablets, you are on them".  So was a bit dissapointed at that



Oh dear are you not happy with taking tablets then? X


----------



## Andy HB

cazscot said:


> Thanks Steffie, talked to nurse about coming of tablets and going completely to diet and exercise only as my last one was 5.6 and she said no "once you are on the tablets, you are on them".  So was a bit dissapointed at that



Hmm!

As you may know, I stopped taking the pills at the beginning of February, 2010. Mind you I tested at the start of the day and 2hrs after most meals for four days to make sure that things were still OK.....

31/1 --> 5.1, 6.2, 5.7, 5.7
01/2 --> 4.6, 5.6, 5.6, 6.7
02/2 --> 5.0, 5.2, ---, ---
03/2 --> 4.8, ---, 7.2, 5.3

After that I went back on to testing once per day.

My last HbA1c was 5.9 (taken in July).

So, at the end of the day, the choice is yours. Also, you have to weigh up the other pros and cons involved.

Andy


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Oh dear are you not happy with taking tablets then? X



I dont mind taking the tablets, Steffie (especially now I have changed from Metformin to the Glucophage SR, less said about the side effects of Metformin the better )...  But if I can control it with diet and exercise would that not be best all around?  I would be costing the nhs less in tablets and be much more aware of what I am eating...



Andy HB said:


> Hmm!
> 
> As you may know, I stopped taking the pills at the beginning of February, 2010. Mind you I tested at the start of the day and 2hrs after most meals for four days to make sure that things were still OK.....
> 
> 31/1 --> 5.1, 6.2, 5.7, 5.7
> 01/2 --> 4.6, 5.6, 5.6, 6.7
> 02/2 --> 5.0, 5.2, ---, ---
> 03/2 --> 4.8, ---, 7.2, 5.3
> 
> After that I went back on to testing once per day.
> 
> My last HbA1c was 5.9 (taken in July).
> 
> So, at the end of the day, the choice is yours. Also, you have to weigh up the other pros and cons involved.
> 
> Andy




Thanks Andy, had a talk with hubby about it last night.  I understand that the aim is to get your HbA1c as low as possible but surely if I come off the tablets and it is still under 6.5 that would be better?  But as you say I am the only one that can make that decision... I will wait and see what my next HbA1c is and if it has not risen considerably (which I dont expect it to, think I am pretty stable) I will consider coming off them.


----------



## Steff

Pina caladas all round...long as its not more then a tenna


----------



## lucy123

Can I have a lime and soda please?


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Can I have a lime and soda please?



OooOoO if you must


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Pina caladas all round...long as its not more then a tenna



Oh Steffie, that sounds yummy LOL 



lucy123 said:


> Can I have a lime and soda please?



*Hands Lucy a lime and soda*


I need a cup of tea (preferably caffine free)...  Still havent been for my nap...


----------



## Steff

dear me CZ you must be shattered x

STRONG tea on way x


----------



## lucy123

Right Steffie ,seeing as me and caz are being good and you aren't, lets have 50 press ups from you (do you agree Caz?)  - hit the floor now ....1...2.....3.....4...keep going!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Right Steffie ,seeing as me and caz are being good and you aren't, lets have 50 press ups from you (do you agree Caz?)  - hit the floor now ....1...2.....3.....4...keep going!



I'M escaping to take the dog for a walk and then the vets, you can torture me later haha xx


----------



## Andy HB

Andy sees the palaver going on in here and quickly sidles out again, hoping not to be noticed.


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> dear me CZ you must be shattered x
> 
> STRONG tea on way x



Lovely thanks Steffie x



lucy123 said:


> Right Steffie ,seeing as me and caz are being good and you aren't, lets have 50 press ups from you (do you agree Caz?)  - hit the floor now ....1...2.....3.....4...keep going!



I am saying nothing...  



Steffie said:


> I'M escaping to take the dog for a walk and then the vets, you can torture me later haha xx



Good luck at the vets x



Andy HB said:


> Andy sees the palaver going on in here and quickly sidles out again, hoping not to be noticed.



Ha you have been noticed


----------



## cazscot

Right I am definatley going for a nap now, toodles


----------



## lucy123

sleep tight Caz,


Right Andy I can see you skulking in the corner....you can take Stef's punishment. 
1....2.....3....


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> sleep tight Caz,
> 
> 
> Right Andy I can see you skulking in the corner....you can take Stef's punishment.
> 1....2.....3....



He can't. He isn't here.

Mark "In perfect disguise" HB


----------



## Steff

Well back from the vets, all is well phew dog fast asleep now x


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Well back from the vets, all is well phew dog fast asleep now x




Glad everythings okay with doggy x


----------



## lucy123

Well would have popped in earlier but was having to sort out a lemon dispute (see post!), so I am now exhausted and going to call it a night.

Night all.


----------



## cazscot

Night all


----------



## Steff

Nighty night CZ xx sleep well


----------



## Steff

I'm away now nights all xx


----------



## cazscot

Morning all


----------



## Hazel

Good morning - I am going down to see Dad and gut his house - it was looking VERY tired last time I was down.   At 84 he won't admit he needs help, but his home needs a thorough clean

So, please keep lots of pear cider on ice for later - cos I reckon I will need it.

Hope your day will be easier than mine


----------



## Steff

Good morning all yayyy sons is back today cant wait missed him so much x


----------



## ukjohn

Morning everyone...

Hey Steff, you going down to Bournmouth to collect your son, or is he travelling back alone. Be nice to have him back for a few days before school again..

John


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Morning everyone...
> 
> Hey Steff, you going down to Bournmouth to collect your son, or is he travelling back alone. Be nice to have him back for a few days before school again..
> 
> John



He starts back to school tomorrow John, and no his nan and grandad bring him up in the car, we do one journey and they do the other x


----------



## cazscot

Hazel said:


> Good morning - I am going down to see Dad and gut his house - it was looking VERY tired last time I was down.   At 84 he won't admit he needs help, but his home needs a thorough clean
> 
> So, please keep lots of pear cider on ice for later - cos I reckon I will need it.
> 
> Hope your day will be easier than mine



Good luck Hazel


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Good morning all yayyy sons is back today cant wait missed him so much x



I bet you have!  You will be so glad to have him back


----------



## Steff

Laters all im offski x


----------



## Steff

Well the world wind is back but straight out to play with his mates lol, typical x


----------



## Andy HB

*Stomach rumbles*

There's a darned fine smell coming out of my kitchen at the moment. A fruity spelt loaf is being cooked as I type.

I wish that it would hurry up and finish!!

Andy


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> There's a darned fine smell coming out of my kitchen at the moment. A fruity spelt loaf is being cooked as I type.
> 
> I wish that it would hurry up and finish!!
> 
> Andy



hmmm I am dissopointed it should be the smell of olive oil and lemon surely .


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> hmmm I am dissopointed it should be the smell of olive oil and lemon surely .



I'm leaving that particular delight until the weekend. I need to get a nice piece of fish from somewhere first (sea bass is finished now!).


----------



## Steff

I want piccies of the dressing when its made up mind Andy lol x


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> I want piccies of the dressing when its made up mind Andy lol x



Yes m'Lady.

Here's your tea and biscuit, as requested, m'Lady ......

lemongrass and ginger tea with a mint viscount


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Yes m'Lady.
> 
> Here's your tea and biscuit, as requested, m'Lady ......
> 
> lemongrass and ginger tea with a mint viscount



Good man bit late now mind you, you trying to give me heartburn 

steff "never happy " A.

x


----------



## Andy HB

Oh well, one can but try to please.

I think I'm going to wind my way up the stairs to bedfordshire now.

ttfn

Andy


----------



## Steff

Nights all i best go x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xxx


----------



## lucy123

Morning Steffie.

Am back at work today..so just popping in to say hello ...and I am off again now!


----------



## shiv

Just saw the wedding photos of a friend of mine...sat here bawling like a baby, lol! So happy for him!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Morning Steffie.
> 
> Am back at work today..so just popping in to say hello ...and I am off again now!



hi hun u not get my pm? x


----------



## SacredHeart

Ergh, morning all. 

Feeling very much like I've been hit by a truck this morning. Had two hypos last night, with big swings afterwards. 

Woke up this morning feeling horrid, and now have quite bad stomach cramps and feel sick. Nice.

How are the rest of you?


----------



## shiv

Becky - yep, I know how you feel as I spent yesterday morning hyper, the whole of the afternoon and evening hypo, and rose over night. When I had the CGM on most days looked like a nice mountain range.

edit: woke up on a 14.3, combination of pasta last night and dawn phenomenon. Just lovely.


----------



## SacredHeart

Yuck, Shiv, that's no fun 

Doesn't help that this mad week is snowballing quickly, and I haven't slept well or long enough for a good while now. 

Only going to get worse before it gets better - ahhhhh!


----------



## sofaraway

must have been the night for it last night, I had a hypo at 4:30am and then woke up HI opps!


----------



## twinnie

i am back thats my internet back on  large coffee please


----------



## Steff

Good evening all xx


----------



## lucy123

Hi Sofaraway, Sacred heart and shiv,

so sorry all of you are having a bit of a bad day/night. Hope things improve.

Hi Steffie,Hi Twinnie.


----------



## Hazel

Hello chums 

Like many on here, I too have have a tough couple of days.   A hypo of 2.2which for me is VERY low - and cleaning and gutting dads' house.   I now have muscles that I did not know the human body had.

So, can I please have a very large pear cider over ice and lemon, please........

Thanks


----------



## lucy123

Here you go - with a long straw as well - very well deserved Hazel.


----------



## Steff

Oh dear the drinks are on mere i have a filthy looking fivva here that should get you all a lemonade.


----------



## Hazel

Thanks chums - much appreciated

One more round on me, then we should clean up, cos I don't want to get on Northys' bad side

Cheers


----------



## lucy123

Nooooo Hazel.....Andy does the cleaning now....hadn't you heard he was demoted to cleaner!!!


----------



## Hazel

oh dear I wouldn't want to step on anyones toes


----------



## lucy123

He's being punished!...It involves some lemons!


----------



## Steff

Yeah he is .. and we will never forget it... he's in for it BIG time.


----------



## lucy123

Easy Steffie..Easy. He is accepting his punishment and demotion so easy...
Hazel. if you are in when he gets here (checks watch and tuts) make sure he doesn't cut any corners!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Easy Steffie..Easy. He is accepting his punishment and demotion so easy...
> Hazel. if you are in when he gets here (checks watch and tuts) make sure he doesn't cut any corners!



I'll give him till 21.45 and if he is not in i will unindate his inbox with very angry messages.


----------



## lucy123

oooh 3 minutes Miss Admin.


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> oooh 3 minutes Miss Admin.



tick tock mr mop


----------



## lucy123

hubble bubble andys in trouble!

Not heard from Caz tonight - hope you are okay Caz.


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> hubble bubble andys in trouble!
> 
> Not heard from Caz tonight - hope you are okay Caz.



Dont worry all in my lil red book 

p.s no not seen CZ myself for abit


----------



## cazscot

Did someone mention my name? 

Sorry I have not been in recently.  Not having a good time of it myself.  A few months back I had a frozen shoulder that was caught early enough and is okay now.  But now my other shoulder has gone the same way!!   It hasnt been right for the last few weeks and I stupidly thought it will be okay but no it is not... I was in tears with the pain last night.  Will need to give up the body pump until this heals.  Which is annoying me as well.  Been feeling rough all day and my bloods have been high for me... Sorry for the moan


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Did someone mention my name?
> 
> Sorry I have not been in recently.  Not having a good time of it myself.  A few months back I had a frozen shoulder that was caught early enough and is okay now.  But now my other shoulder has gone the same way!!   It hasnt been right for the last few weeks and I stupidly thought it will be okay but no it is not... I was in tears with the pain last night.  Will need to give up the body pump until this heals.  Which is annoying me as well.  Been feeling rough all day and my bloods have been high for me... Sorry for the moan



ouch sorry to hear that CZ hun , can you take something for it ? x x x


----------



## Hazel

Sorry to hear that - look after yourself


----------



## lucy123

aah Caz, so sorry to hear that and how absolutely frustrating. I totally understand what you must be going through.can you do any exercise, like just legs e.g or is it just too bad. i have never had frozen shoulder but read a lot about it on here.

An early night for you me thinks. thanks for popping in and letting us know you are ok (well sort of!)
PM anytime if you need me. x


----------



## cazscot

Sacredheart, Shiv, Sofaraway, Hazel hope you have all recovered from your hypos x

Steffie, hope the wee fella got on well at school today.

Lucy, good luck with being back at work...

Twinnie, glad you have managed to get your internet back, ours has been playing up recently and it gets really annoying...

I am off to bed (not that I will get much sleep with this shoulder).

Apologies if I have missed anyone x


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Sacredheart, Shiv, Sofaraway, Hazel hope you have all recovered from your hypos x
> 
> Steffie, hope the wee fella got on well at school today.
> 
> Lucy, good luck with being back at work...
> 
> Twinnie, glad you have managed to get your internet back, ours has been playing up recently and it gets really annoying...
> 
> I am off to bed (not that I will get much sleep with this shoulder).
> 
> Apologies if I have missed anyone x



ok CZ hun get yourself a good nights rest hun xxx take care


----------



## lucy123

sleep tight Caz - I am off myself now all. x


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> ouch sorry to hear that CZ hun , can you take something for it ? x x x





Hazel said:


> Sorry to hear that - look after yourself





lucy123 said:


> aah Caz, so sorry to hear that and how absolutely frustrating. I totally understand what you must be going through.can you do any exercise, like just legs e.g or is it just too bad. i have never had frozen shoulder but read a lot about it on here.
> 
> An early night for you me thinks. thanks for popping in and letting us know you are ok (well sort of!)
> PM anytime if you need me. x




Thanks everyone, have been taking 30/500 mg co-codamol and 600 mg ibuprofen (not at the same time, I might add ) and it is taking the edge off the pain.  If I dont feel any better by Monday I am gonna go back to the doc and ask for something stronger. 

As for exercise Lucy, I am sure I would be able to find something to do, but at the moment I just cant think about it!


----------



## Hazel

Night all - bed beckons


----------



## Steff

Hazel said:


> Night all - bed beckons



Nights Hazel sleep well x


----------



## cazscot

What a plonker!  Have just realised I haven't taken any tablets since Tuesday night   That might have something to do why I have been a bit high today   doh as Homer would say...


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> What a plonker!  Have just realised I haven't taken any tablets since Tuesday night   That might have something to do why I have been a bit high today   doh as Homer would say...



OooOOO dear CZ dont worry i think sometime or another we have all done it, i forget to take my injection sometimes so i cant talk lol x


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> OooOOO dear CZ dont worry i think sometime or another we have all done it, i forget to take my injection sometimes so i cant talk lol x



Thanks Steffie, just don't know how I managed it...  I have my compartmentalised  pill box and on a Sunday night put all the tablets I need for the week into it...  Right def away to bed now.  Night all (again) x


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Thanks Steffie, just don't know how I managed it...  I have my compartmentalised  pill box and on a Sunday night put all the tablets I need for the week into it...  Right def away to bed now.  Night all (again) x



Nights again CZ we will let you off your allowed to have a momentry lapse just dont let it happen agan 

Sleep well xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all  xx


----------



## cazscot

Morning Steffie, morning all


----------



## lucy123

Morning Steffie and Caz.

Are you feeling any better Caz? 

I have wicked sore throat this morning but other than that...


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Morning Steffie and Caz.
> 
> Are you feeling any better Caz?
> 
> I have wicked sore throat this morning but other than that...



Not feeling much better Lucy, but at least my bloods are back down to normal...  (Could have had something to do with the fact I forgot to take my tablets for 2 days... ).

Did comment on your other thread.  But will say it here as well, hope you are feeling better soon ((hugs))


----------



## Steff

Morning gals already want to go bk to bed bloody dog grrrr. x


----------



## lucy123

Oh dear Steffie...

Caz, glad you have sorted your sugars out - sounds like you are not yourself if forgot so hope shoulder is better soon.

I may pop back to bed in a moment - head throbbing now. So annoyed as on holiday for a week from today.

Caz - thanks for the hug.


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Oh dear Steffie...
> 
> Caz, glad you have sorted your sugars out - sounds like you are not yourself if forgot so hope shoulder is better soon.
> 
> I may pop back to bed in a moment - head throbbing now. So annoyed as on holiday for a week from today.
> 
> Caz - thanks for the hug.



oh dear sounds like a good idea have a duvet day hun x

Right im offski shall catch you later on


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Oh dear Steffie...
> 
> Caz, glad you have sorted your sugars out - sounds like you are not yourself if forgot so hope shoulder is better soon.
> 
> I may pop back to bed in a moment - head throbbing now. So annoyed as on holiday for a week from today.
> 
> Caz - thanks for the hug.




Typical Lucy, why do we get ill when it is holiday time!  Hope you manage to have a duvet day and get some rest xx


----------



## shiv

I am starting work on Monday! Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## lucy123

Excellent Shiv - how exciting - did you find somewhere to live?


----------



## shiv

I have thanks!

Only thing I am panicking about is I don't think I'll get paid until October due to being paid a month in arrears. September is going to be tight enough as it is, I could do with an easier month in October!


----------



## cazscot

Brilliant news Shiv .  Will you still make it to the Birmingham meet? x


----------



## twinnie

morning all hows everyone ?


----------



## lucy123

Hi Shiv,

I don't know if this helps Shiv but I am a Financial Controller and at many companies I have worked at we operate an advance system for new starters. This way employees can have part of their salary advanced in their first month - generally would have to work for 2 weeks or so before allowed it.

It might be worth asking the HR person or your manager? Just be careful don't take too large an advance though that would leave you struggling in the following month as generally it is just a one off.

Failing that - could your bank help with a short term overdraft if you tell them the circumstances?


----------



## shiv

I've just spoken to HR who have said I will get paid in September as I'm starting before the 10th! So I'm a very happy bunny!

Caz - yes I'll be able to make it, thankfully I have some very kind family members and friends who are helping me out financially until I get paid


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning all hows everyone ?



morning vicie u ok


----------



## cazscot

twinnie said:


> morning all hows everyone ?



Morning Twinnie


----------



## cazscot

My netbook internet connection keeps cutting out so if you dont hear from me for a while I am not ignoring you all - honest!  Will try to get on using my phone but it can be just as bad sometimes...

I am off out for a walk soon, back later x


----------



## lucy123

Hi Twinnie, Stef and Cazscot again -and anyone else may have missed.

Shiv - that is fantastic news!! A big relief for you, I should think.

Are you celebrating this weekend?


----------



## Steff

Dont know why I bother with this place these days..


----------



## lucy123

Steffie - are you okay?


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Dont know why I bother with this place these days..



Steffie, you okay? xxx


----------



## twinnie

sorry all had a ******* of a day i had my phone nicked and it got all my numbers on it mydocs the clinic, my dsn arrgggghhhhhhhhhh large vodka please


----------



## lucy123

Hi Twinnie,

So sorry you have had such a bad day. It has happened to me before and you realise how much you need your phone.  Just a thought I managed to get a replacement sim from my provider and popped it in a new phone - meant I kept the number too - only cost a ?5. worth a try. One large vodka coming up.


----------



## tracey w

twinnie said:


> sorry all had a ******* of a day i had my phone nicked and it got all my numbers on it mydocs the clinic, my dsn arrgggghhhhhhhhhh large vodka please



Thats awful! so annoying for you


----------



## twinnie

i only got it last week so fed up


----------



## cazscot

twinnie said:


> sorry all had a ******* of a day i had my phone nicked and it got all my numbers on it mydocs the clinic, my dsn arrgggghhhhhhhhhh large vodka please



Oh hun thats terrible  (((hugs)))


----------



## cazscot

Right I am away for a long hot bath, then my new big/strong painkillers for my shoulder.  Hopefully I can get a better sleep tonight.

Toodles everyone x


----------



## cazscot

Morning all


----------



## lucy123

Morning Cazscot - did you manage to sleep?


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Morning Cazscot - did you manage to sleep?



Sorry Lucy been out all day, gonna pm you x


----------



## Steff

Everyones seems to be pmming these days, if i was abit more paranoid, geez


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Everyones seems to be pmming these days, if i was abit more paranoid, geez



Nothing to do with you Steffie, honest .  Just having a moan about my sore shoulder...


----------



## twinnie

hee hee having a party tonight woo hoo


----------



## Steff

Amazing on here the amount of people I have been there for on one way or another , and I get nothing back in return, well as some know via pms i've had enough of it now so anytime anyone wants me now im afraid you will get nothing back from me in the futrue im pig sick of it 

over and out


----------



## cazscot

twinnie said:


> hee hee having a party tonight woo hoo



Hope you have a great time  x


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> Amazing on here the amount of people I have been there for on one way or another , and I get nothing back in return, well as some know via pms i've had enough of it now so anytime anyone wants me now im afraid you will get nothing back from me in the futrue im pig sick of it
> 
> over and out



i just tried to message you steff and its blocked ..... 
had a GREAT holiday lots of SUNSHINE and peace


----------



## cazscot

Glad you had a great time AM  x


----------



## lucy123

Hi All,

Had a tearful day at the hospital with my sil today who sadly has had a double mastectomy on thursday and has had complications and been in surgery again today for 5 hours. Haven't mentioned this before ..but quite upset tonight, so could someone pour me a very stiff drink please. Some people are so brave!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i just tried to message you steff and its blocked .....
> had a GREAT holiday lots of SUNSHINE and peace




AM just email me im keeping my private messages off .

So pleased you had a good hol.


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Had a tearful day at the hospital with my sil today who sadly has had a double mastectomy on thursday and has had complications and been in surgery again today for 5 hours. Haven't mentioned this before ..but quite upset tonight, so could someone pour me a very stiff drink please. Some people are so brave!




Oh hun (((hugs))) my step-mother had a single mastectomy a few years ago and we went through months of hell...  Luckly enough there were no complications.  It was a really tough time for us all as her best friend had died months earlier from breast cancer and that was all my step-mother could think about so I know exactly what you must be going through.  

In the bed opposite my step-mum was a woman in her early 40s having a double mastectomy, she carried the bc gene and had three teenage daughters who had to be tested...  Life can be so unfair at times!

What is your stiff drink of choice xxx


----------



## lucy123

Oh Caz, thankyou. You have  hit the nail on the head as well, my sil is below 40 and also has the gene and after speaking to the genes person all 3 sisters have been advised they are high risk and have to make the dreaded decision too - I only found this out yesterday also. My husband is in pieces as he is the only male and just doesn't know what to say or do. 

Life just seems so unfair sometimes. 

Anything with a very high alcohol content please...


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Oh Caz, thankyou. You have  hit the nail on the head as well, my sil is below 40 and also has the gene and after speaking to the genes person all 3 sisters have been advised they are high risk and have to make the dreaded decision too - I only found this out yesterday also. My husband is in pieces as he is the only male and just doesn't know what to say or do.
> 
> Life just seems so unfair sometimes.
> 
> Anything with a very high alcohol content please...



*Passes Lucy a Vodka*  Hope you dont mind vodka, think it is okay calorie wise and dont think is has much sugar in it LOL .


----------



## am64

hi lucy ....i have a friend who was the same ...mother died young ...my friend kept the checks up regulary and as soon as the signs showed she had the op ....some 10 years on she is very well living life to the full and very happy she was looked after so well xx hugs hunny x


----------



## lucy123

Thanks Am. Thats what I need to keep listening to  all the positive outcomes as there are so many of them I know, I am sure all will be good soon, just so hard at the moment..not the nicest of wards to sit waiting on  - it certainly makes you evaluate life,

I have already decided I am doing the race for life next year and this had made me even more determined. I couldn;t run at all 3 months ago but now I don;t care how much it is going to hurt - I will finish it!

Thanks for the Vodka Caz - nice to see you are looking after my sugars for me!


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Thanks Am. Thats what I need to keep listening to  all the positive outcomes as there are so many of them I know, I am sure all will be good soon, just so hard at the moment..not the nicest of wards to sit waiting on  - it certainly makes you evaluate life,
> 
> I have already decided I am doing the race for life next year and this had made me even more determined. I couldn;t run at all 3 months ago but now I don;t care how much it is going to hurt - I will finish it!
> 
> Thanks for the Vodka Caz - nice to see you are looking after my sugars for me!



Your welcome  and good luck for the race for life next year, I am sure you will be great at it xx


----------



## cazscot

Night all, my bath beckons


----------



## rossi_mac

Steffie said:


> AM just email me im keeping my private messages off .
> 
> So pleased you had a good hol.



Evening all and one

Steff, how you doing?

I haven't been in here for a while, hope you have been looking after this gaff for me!

Look after yourself.

Rossi

PS I may be up the toon next month when I become an Uncle!!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all and one
> 
> Steff, how you doing?
> 
> I haven't been in here for a while, hope you have been looking after this gaff for me!
> 
> Look after yourself.
> 
> Rossi
> 
> PS I may be up the toon next month when I become an Uncle!!



Hi Rossi lovely to see you in here im ok, aww lovley well u must pop in for a newc brown ale x


----------



## rossi_mac

Steffie said:


> Hi Rossi lovely to see you in here im ok, aww lovley well u must pop in for a newc brown ale x



haven't had a bootle of broon for well too long!

Gotta get me head doon got to be up at 7am the marrow!! Got to be some smart bloke at a christening type thing!!!!

Play safe peeps

Rossi


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> haven't had a bootle of broon for well too long!
> 
> Gotta get me head doon got to be up at 7am the marrow!! Got to be some smart bloke at a christening type thing!!!!
> 
> Play safe peeps
> 
> Rossi



LOL have a nice time Rossi

Good night


----------



## cazscot

rossi_mac said:


> haven't had a bootle of broon for well too long!
> 
> Gotta get me head doon got to be up at 7am the marrow!! Got to be some smart bloke at a christening type thing!!!!
> 
> Play safe peeps
> 
> Rossi



Good luck hope everything goes well for you


----------



## cazscot

Right gonna do this again...  I am away to my bed this time...  Phone is getting switched off!

Goodnight everybody (again)  x


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Right gonna do this again...  I am away to my bed this time...  Phone is getting switched off!
> 
> Goodnight everybody (again)  x



Sleep well m'deario!


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> Sleep well m'deario!



Thanks Alan . Right phone going off now...  Well might just pop off to facebook for 5 mins...


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Thanks Alan . Right phone going off now...  Well might just pop off to facebook for 5 mins...



Oh my! You're not one of those interweb geeks I've heard about are you?


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> Oh my! You're not one of those interweb geeks I've heard about are you?



Yes, M'Lord guilty as charged...


----------



## Steff

Morning have a good day all



dear me BS of 18.3 guna be a long day


----------



## cazscot

Morning all, day 3 of my breakfast bs testing wonder what I will have today...  Decisions, decisions


----------



## lucy123

Morning all - crikey Caz you were up early - hope the shoulder hasn't kept you awake all night again?  How about poached egg?


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Morning all - crikey Caz you were up early - hope the shoulder hasn't kept you awake all night again?  How about poached egg?



Yep shoulder was giving me jip again did get a few hours then came down stairs and "slept" on the chair and strangly found it comfy ... the new painkillers are def helping cos during the day I am reasonably okay it is only at night, but I cant do anyting to stop me rolling over onto my sore shoulder (if you see what I mean).  I am gonna start taking the co-codamol as well (doc said I can do that as they are two different types of painkiller).

Had special K for breakfast going through all my cerial and taking fasting, 1 hour and 2 hour tests (thanks for that suggestion Wallyconker) to see what ones are affecting me.

Will be thinking of you today, hope your sil is okay  (((hugs))).  Is there a support network available?  We have something called "Maggies Centre" here that my step-mother used a lot, they used to meet up and have councilling sessions and coffee mornings etc.  It also had a beauty therapy room where you could get pampered etc.  

Hope she will be okay xxx


----------



## lucy123

Thanks Caz,

Hoping for some good news today...today is a new day.
Sorry about your shoulder - I bet you are shattered.


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Thanks Caz,
> 
> Hoping for some good news today...today is a new day.
> Sorry about your shoulder - I bet you are shattered.



Thanks Lucy, strangely I dont feel that tired at the moment.  Give it a couple of hours and I am sure the tiredness will kick in!  Need to get this sorted before 13th cos start back uni then...

Anyway I am away, hope your sil is okay and your throat starts to clear up .


----------



## shiv

I arrived in Brighton yesterday and start the new job tomorrow! Exciting but I am still a little sad about leaving the people I love in Birmingham (okay I confess...I WANT MY MUM!). 

Went to the beach today for a few minutes whilst waiting for the bus to come (I do love a Sunday timetable, argh)...only to find out I'd be waiting on the wrong side of the road and had been waiting for no reason!!! Argh! School boy error!


----------



## cazscot

shiv said:


> I arrived in Brighton yesterday and start the new job tomorrow! Exciting but I am still a little sad about leaving the people I love in Birmingham (okay I confess...I WANT MY MUM!).
> 
> Went to the beach today for a few minutes whilst waiting for the bus to come (I do love a Sunday timetable, argh)...only to find out I'd be waiting on the wrong side of the road and had been waiting for no reason!!! Argh! School boy error!




Good luck for tomorrow  xx


----------



## bev

Good luck for tomorrow Shiv.Bev


----------



## shiv

Thanks! bev I hear your daughter is coming over this way for uni??


----------



## lucy123

Hi Shiv,

You will soon know your way around.

All the best for tomorrow - how exciting!


----------



## bev

shiv said:


> Thanks! bev I hear your daughter is coming over this way for uni??



Yes she is! She needs to be there by 27th september and is busy packing and sorting things out. Are you anywhere near the uni's?Bev


----------



## shiv

Yep - I live about 10 mins by bus from the seafront! So not far from the unis at all. Think me and Tom will drag her out for a drink one night if she's up for it!


----------



## bev

shiv said:


> Yep - I live about 10 mins by bus from the seafront! So not far from the unis at all. Think me and Tom will drag her out for a drink one night if she's up for it!



Yes - she's already said she will see Tom for a drink so you will have a party.Bev


----------



## shiv

Fab, will look forward to that then!


----------



## Hazel

Shiv, all the very best in your new job tomoro 

I hope you will manage to escape Brighton and make it to B'ham to fit fit in a visit with you Mam and us on the 18th

Good luck


----------



## shiv

Yep I will be there on the 18th all things being well. Will get there early and leave late, might try to pop in to see my parents but not sure yet!


----------



## Hazel

That's great news Shiv - I am looking forward to meeting you

Have a great day tomoro

See you soon


----------



## cazscot

Right folks, I am signing off for the night.  I need to tidy and dust (I have the Virgin+ repair guy coming tomorrow morning and better at least "try" and make the place look presentable).

Night all 

PS Phone is getting switched off (honest)  , no distractions!


----------



## lucy123

Night Cazscot...turning in myself shortly,

Night Shiv, Night Bev.


----------



## lucy123

Sorry - night Hazel too,


----------



## lucy123

Definitely off to PJ land now, Good night all.


----------



## Andy HB

A bloke walks in wearing, blue trousers, a stripey shirt and beret smelling slightly of onions.

He picks up the mop and bucket in the corner and cleans the place thoroughly. 

He harrumphs loudly when he realises that no-one has accidentally left some money under any glasses.

"Bon nuit, mon amies! Je suis in disguise"

Andre Pierre (that's my frenchified middle name) HB 

p.s. Parlez vous franglais?


----------



## cazscot

Morning all, beautiful day up here and I am stuck indoors until the Virgin media repair guy arrives  but at least I have got a morning appointment...

Will just need to do some housework whilst waiting


----------



## cazscot

Andy HB said:


> A bloke walks in wearing, blue trousers, a stripey shirt and beret smelling slightly of onions.
> 
> He picks up the mop and bucket in the corner and cleans the place thoroughly.
> 
> He harrumphs loudly when he realises that no-one has accidentally left some money under any glasses.
> 
> "Bon nuit, mon amies! Je suis in disguise"
> 
> Andre Pierre (that's my frenchified middle name) HB
> 
> p.s. Parlez vous franglais?




Sorry me no speak French .  But look what I have found! A fiver hiding at the bottom of the tips glass 

*Passes fiver to Andy*


----------



## lucy123

Un Peu mon petit ami!  Oh and look heres a fiver under the rug you mopped around!!
Nice to see the place looking spic and span again!

Morning both of you!


----------



## cazscot

Morning Lucy


----------



## Andy HB

Morning! 

All donations have been gratefully received (Northerner is such a tight task-master)!

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Right - off to eat my porridge and record in my diary. Then going to get my body moving today. Speak to you later.

Au Revoir.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all, looks like i have to get myself to see my nan sooner then i thought  please god i dont often pray but i dread to think what im going to .

Catch you all soon hope to come back with some good news


----------



## Andy HB

Good luck, Steffie.

Andy


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon all,

Seriously fed up with work and could really use another month of haha. Still, despite being monumentally bored I have to go back to resume de icing freezers and fridges. Oh the joys of the student. 

Tom


----------



## lucy123

Hi Tom

I am having a similar issue at the moment - I am taking a much needed break from work this week, but it seems to be flying . Been off since Friday and its Monday already.
Never felt so much like needed a break, and i have already had one in July for a week.
Anyone else feel like this ..and how do you get over it?

I half think the problem is now I have started spending more time at my club going in the gym and spa etc, I actually want to be a lady of leisure, but my purse won;t allow it!


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> Afternoon all, looks like i have to get myself to see my nan sooner then i thought  please god i dont often pray but i dread to think what im going to .
> 
> Catch you all soon hope to come back with some good news



hope everything is okay hun thining of you


----------



## Steff

Thanks Andy and twinnie .

Im pleased to say my nan was sitting up and recognised me, i was going to take the pup but thought against it as it may have been to much for her.I must admit it was a shock seeing her as she has lost loads of weight but alas she had a lovely big smile on her face when she saw me coming.


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> Thanks Andy and twinnie .
> 
> Im pleased to say my nan was sitting up and recognised me, i was going to take the pup but thought against it as it may have been to much for her.I must admit it was a shock seeing her as she has lost loads of weight but alas she had a lovely big smile on her face when she saw me coming.



Nice to hear that you had a good welcome. Perhaps when the pup has matured a bit it can go along too? I guess that it may be a little too boisterous at the moment?

Andy


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Nice to hear that you had a good welcome. Perhaps when the pup has matured a bit it can go along too? I guess that it may be a little too boisterous at the moment?
> 
> Andy



Yeah very much so Andy, ive said to her maybe when she is stronger in herself at the moment she cant even walk unaided.


----------



## cazscot

Evening, Andy, Lucy, Steffie, Tom, Twinnie and everbody else...


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Evening, Andy, Lucy, Steffie, Tom, Twinnie and everbody else...



Evening caz how was the gym x


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Evening caz how was the gym x



Put a wee update in Weight Loss group.  Away for my bath now


----------



## am64

ooo nice and tidy in here ...got a new cleaner ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ooo nice and tidy in here ...got a new cleaner ?



oh yeah you can get the staff in here lol


----------



## am64

virtual staff .....dead cheap !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> virtual staff .....dead cheap !




yup and they dont answer back or expect back handers


----------



## am64

hehheeee love your piccie by the way ..looking good steffie xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hehheeee love your piccie by the way ..looking good steffie xx



I aint smiling though huniii ive lost my mojo at the minute xxx


----------



## am64

soz


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> soz



your back so it may return now sweet xx


----------



## am64

woopity wooooo


----------



## Steff

Nights all tested my BS and its 13 i want to go to bed before a feel hyper 

Sleep well all x


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyones well, must have had 11 hours of solid rain last night and thunder was yuk, no walk for doggy last night lol x


----------



## cazscot

Morning Steffie, morning all


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Morning Steffie, morning all



Morning cz you ok? im plucking up the courage to ring my dad and ask to borrow some cash, i really detest doing it and aint asked in several years but im really stressing over it grr.


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Morning cz you ok? im plucking up the courage to ring my dad and ask to borrow some cash, i really detest doing it and aint asked in several years but im really stressing over it grr.



Hope it goes okay.


----------



## lucy123

Morning All,

Off for a game of tennis shortly and might find myself in the gym too!
One mega virtual calories drink please to keep me going!!


----------



## cazscot

Morning Lucy,

Good luck, wish I could play tennis but my knees are just too knackered...  I am off the gym again in a minute as well...


----------



## lucy123

Enjoy it Caz. I have to say the WLG membership sure kicks your bottom to do something!!


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Enjoy it Caz. I have to say the WLG membership sure kicks your bottom to do something!!



It sure does


----------



## Steff

Enjoy your tennis Lucy 

Hi cz my dad was out so spoke to my uncle dad is ringing me back at 11 x


----------



## ukjohn

Morning everyone.

am, How did the holiday go down in Wales. I used to have a timeshare lodge in Laugharne Park, there is a beautiful woods there called "Milk Woods" which inspired the Dylan Thomas poem of the same name, and his house is still there as a tourist attraction.

John.


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all,

Another dull day at work and a new hatred for de icing fridges. Bloody things. Time to go and sign for some blood that's arrived.

Tom


----------



## cazscot

Afternoon all, back from another hour at the gym


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Afternoon all, back from another hour at the gym



Afternoon CZ, hope its going well, i have a planned trip to the pool for later, just hope the rain holds off


----------



## lucy123

Hi Caz, Steffie and John,

Caz - very well done on going to the gym again.
I managed 1 hr singles, 1 hour gym and 20 lengths!
Now having a nice afternoon with feet up- with little visit to hospital later.


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Hi Caz, Steffie and John,
> 
> Caz - very well done on going to the gym again.
> I managed 1 hr singles, 1 hour gym and 20 lengths!
> Now having a nice afternoon with feet up- with little visit to hospital later.



Hi Lucy good going , im getting picked up at 4 to go swimming hopefully this time ill last longer then last time lol.
Hope it is nothing to serious at the hospital.


----------



## Steff

Oh well got 20 minutes in the pool and has to come out, somebody set the firm alarm off in the swimming pool and i didnt fancy going back in, guess i will have to skip twice as hard tonight now x


----------



## am64

hi all !! im busy busy busy again daughter off on sunday to the big smoke and im trying to think what we need to get ....
son started college ...
and stepson back with us for a month
glad to see your are all okay xx

John pembrokeshire was heavenly ...7 full days of SUNSHINE lazying around eating amazing welsh lamb and the extra special black beef .....swimming in lagoons, flying kites we got it up about 300ft !! and watching the stars, birdies and tides x


----------



## lucy123

Sounds lovely Am. When you posted before about the lagoons - it made me envious.
Never been to Pembrokeshire,but you are doing an excellent job of selling it to me!

All the best with all your busyness!


----------



## Steff

Good evening all.

boob hoo Oh is sat watching the England game and i cant watch the tele upstairs as its in sons room and he has just gone to bed, star gazing it is then lol.


----------



## cazscot

Evening all .

Lucy - well done on all your exercise, I am still knackered but it is a good knackered.

Steffie - I hate when that happens, our secondary school had a swimming pool and it was a regular occurance for somebody to set off the fire alarm and we would all be outside in the car park with nothing but a swimsuit and a towel around us 

Am - You must be exhaused getting everything sorted, hope everyting goes okay for her, sounds as if you had a fab holiday 

Right I am away to read some more posts, be back later.


----------



## Steff

Right im away to watch the end of BB ten watch this is England 86 back later x


----------



## am64

hi all !!!  cant believe this time 4days ago i was in Wales lying in the sun ...ALL day !!! where did all that rain come from ...hands up who got soaked today ??


----------



## Andy HB

am64 said:


> hi all !!!  cant believe this time 4days ago i was in Wales lying in the sun ...ALL day !!! where did all that rain come from ...hands up who got soaked today ??



Not me. I've got an umbrella

The rain falls both upon the just and unjust fella,
But more on the just than the unjust,
'Cos unjust has the just's umbrella!

Andy


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi all !!!  cant believe this time 4days ago i was in Wales lying in the sun ...ALL day !!! where did all that rain come from ...hands up who got soaked today ??



meeeeee and the dog got his first soaking cause of the rain as well, he wa snot amused


----------



## Steff

Nights all xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x

Have a nice morning ahead of me, theres a burst water mains pipe thingy burst near my main front street and there letting no people nor traffic through hope its all sorted by 10.30 x


----------



## cazscot

Morning all 

Only on for a mo, got lots to do today


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Morning all
> 
> Only on for a mo, got lots to do today



Morning CZ, hope your well x


----------



## cazscot

I am good thanks, slept all through the night and didnt even need to get up to go to the loo .  Amazing good you can feel after a full nights sleep...


----------



## ukjohn

Morning everyone, sunny morning here in Bristol..

Caz, whats a full nights sleep  glad your are refreshed after yours.

Steff, hope the road gets cleared soon, if not get your cozzie on and go swimming in the surplus water from the leak 

John


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Morning everyone, sunny morning here in Bristol..
> 
> Caz, whats a full nights sleep  glad your are refreshed after yours.
> 
> Steff, hope the road gets cleared soon, if not get your cozzie on and go swimming in the surplus water from the leak
> 
> John



LOLOL wow John thats enough to keep all the people off the streets for definate x


----------



## lucy123

Hey all,

Slept in till ten today! Not done that in years! Not sure if its because we had to pop the heating on last night - it was freezing. 

Still very dull here today!


----------



## novorapidboi26

Oh how I miss lie ins..............


----------



## cazscot

I am making the most of my lie ins while I can...  Back to uni next week and we have four 9am starts ...  And three 5pm finishes, its almost like having to do a full weeks work


----------



## novorapidboi26

cazscot said:


> I am making the most of my lie ins while I can...  Back to uni next week and we have four 9am starts ...  And three 5pm finishes, its almost like having to do a full weeks work



Uni, nice one.......what is the subject of study and what establishment?


----------



## cazscot

novorapidboi26 said:


> Uni, nice one.......what is the subject of study and what establishment?




Going into 3rd year doing Biomedical Science up at Cally...


----------



## novorapidboi26

cazscot said:


> Going into 3rd year doing Biomedical Science up at Cally...



impressive....


----------



## am64

back from a shop at the mega Tesco for new towels sheets duvet covers kitchen bits fot daughter  that place just drains me ! and i was only in the shop for 1 hr !! large glass of anything pleaseeeeee


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all phew the place is looking mighty damp right now, they managed to sort the pipe 5 hours it took.


----------



## Andy HB

An owl hoots outside. The door slowly creaks open and a shadowy figure slinks into the pub. Lightning suddenly flashes and thunder crashes. The rain begins to pelt heavily against the window panes. The wind rises causing the Banting and Best sign to swing noisily.

The figure moves quickly around behind the bar, the long stick in his hand waves back and forth as he does so. There's the sound of metal clanking and water sloshing.

The figure sighs. He knows, for the lightning reveals him to be a man, that the tax man has sent him a letter saying that he has underpaid his tax to the tune of ?3,540.32p Which is odd, considering his salary is only ?0.00p

He gently leans the mop against the wall and fills a glass from the whisky optic. He throws the firey liquid down his throat and smacks his lips. "Ahhh, Banting and Best! What a great pub! The floors ain't too bad either", he mutters, before slinking quietly back around the bar and out of the door again.

Good night all.


----------



## Steff

Nights all bloody feet playing up tonight alright so painful and hot gr.

x


----------



## MIsmail

cazscot said:


> I am making the most of my lie ins while I can...  Back to uni next week and we have four 9am starts ...  And three 5pm finishes, its almost like having to do a full weeks work



Isn't it times like that, that you just wish you were an art student?


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning steff...hows the feet this morning..

Good morning everyone..

John


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning steff...hows the feet this morning..
> 
> Good morning everyone..
> 
> John



still abit painful.. john got some cream on .


----------



## cazscot

MIsmail said:


> Isn't it times like that, that you just wish you were an art student?



Ha Ha Yep it most certainly does (except I cant draw a straight line with a ruler...)


----------



## cazscot

Morning all


----------



## Steff

morning CZ hun x


----------



## Steff

right catch everyone later 

John i will reply to your mail later on in hurry now

cheers xx


----------



## shiv

First shift today! Just waiting for the bathroom to free up so I can jump in the shower and get cracking with the day.


----------



## cazscot

shiv said:


> First shift today! Just waiting for the bathroom to free up so I can jump in the shower and get cracking with the day.



Good luck, hope all goes well  x


----------



## twinnie

hello all sorry havent been on a lot lately been working large coffee please


----------



## Steff

Hi guys,

Hope everyones well,had a nice afternoon with lad, made some cakes and he helped me make speghetti carbonara


----------



## cazscot

I am not into creamy/white sauces (never have been) but spagetti carbanara sounds delish


----------



## cazscot

Didnt make it to the gym this afternoon...  Woke up with a headache and ended up with puffy streaming eyes and runny nose...  Went to the pharmacist who recons I have either got hayfever  or an allergy to something...  Have taken anti-histamines and they seem to be helping...  Although they say they are non-drowsy and I have been tired all afternoon .

Hoping to be back to "normal" tormorrow...


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> I am not into creamy/white sauces (never have been) but spagetti carbanara sounds delish



Im not into them at all, i had a ham salad lol, but my son seems to be getting adventerous eating all these speghetti dishes.


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Im not into them at all, i had a ham salad lol, but my son seems to be getting adventerous eating all these speghetti dishes.



It is good if you can get them adventerous that young.  My 5 year old nephew is so picky with food... Lives on a diet of mostly chicken nuggets and fish fingers .


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> It is good if you can get them adventerous that young.  My 5 year old nephew is so picky with food... Lives on a diet of mostly chicken nuggets and fish fingers .



I have a mate like that, her daughter seems to live on chicken dippers and chips and to wash it down any fizzy drink you cant think of, i cant say nothing as it is none of my business .


----------



## cazscot

twinnie said:


> hello all sorry havent been on a lot lately been working large coffee please




Sorry Twinnie, hadnt seen you.  Hope you are okay x


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> I have a mate like that, her daughter seems to live on chicken dippers and chips and to wash it down any fizzy drink you cant think of, i cant say nothing as it is none of my business .




Yep, know exactly where you are coming from with that one...


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> The figure sighs. He knows, for the lightning reveals him to be a man, that the tax man has sent him a letter saying that he has underpaid his tax to the tune of ?3,540.32p Which is odd, considering his salary is only ?0.00p
> 
> 
> 
> Good night all.



is this true Andy ...nightmare !!


----------



## Steff

nights all


----------



## am64

hi folks ...very strange i keep getting logged out for no apparent reason... anyone there ?????


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi folks ...very strange i keep getting logged out for no apparent reason... anyone there ?????



I was im away to bed now .


----------



## am64

ok nighty night xxx catch ya tomorrow at some point ...


----------



## cazscot

Night all x


----------



## ypauly

Not long now tll you are all in brum in a real pub


----------



## Steff

not me pauly lol



Morning all x


----------



## Hazel

Looking forward to the 18th and meeting folks at B'ham meet - I can't believe how quickly it has come round,   When I booked my train tickets, it seemed ages away, but here we are.

See you soon


----------



## lucy123

Hazel, so frustrated I can't make it - but have a fabulous time!


----------



## cazscot

ypauly said:


> Not long now tll you are all in brum in a real pub



Yep ypauly, cannae wait...


----------



## cazscot

Hazel said:


> Looking forward to the 18th and meeting folks at B'ham meet - I can't believe how quickly it has come round,   When I booked my train tickets, it seemed ages away, but here we are.
> 
> See you soon



I know it seemed like ages away and now it it nearly here...


----------



## Steff

Hey all spent the first half hour of my walk for exercise perusing around the pet shop came out with a tennas worth of treats lol.

Ah well nevermind laters all x


----------



## Steff

Night of soaps for me , and i nice bit of monkfish x


----------



## Steff

Blimey i been propping this place us all evening lol but alas im offski

nights all xx


----------



## am64

done it again steffie missed ya ..happy sleeps xx


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone

I hope you all have a great week-end and a day of good BG readings..

John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> I hope you all have a great week-end and a day of good BG readings..
> 
> John.



Good morning John and the same wishes to you x
Nice start to the day I was brought my breakfast in bed,x


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> I hope you all have a great week-end and a day of good BG readings..
> 
> John.



Thank you John, and the same to you!  Looking rather gloomy here, as I guess it is in most places


----------



## Steff

Right I'm away now catch you all later in the day X.


----------



## ukjohn

Lucky you Steff, breakfast in bed, had to share my breakfast with my parrot 

Hey Northerner nice to see you... down here in Bristol if it was'nt for the wind, the clouds and the rain, it would be a nice day 

John.


----------



## ukjohn

Gee, nobody been in here all day, have I upset you all or done something wrong   I did shower this morning, just a minute ( sniff sniff sniff), deoderant seems ok, guess your all busy .

John


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Gee, nobody been in here all day, have I upset you all or done something wrong   I did shower this morning, just a minute ( sniff sniff sniff), deoderant seems ok, guess your all busy .
> 
> John



yeah it is shocking is it not 

if i certain someone is watching i think we need the builders in and a new establishment  should be created


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> yeah it is shocking is it not
> 
> if i certain someone is watching i think we need the builders in and a new establishment  should be created



The place does seem to have lost its shine and buzz! I think a refurbishment is in order...


----------



## Steff

good plan northey 


right i have been persuaded by oh to watch quadrophinia so shall give it a go and see how i find it 


laters guys x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Today's BG readings have been awesome

until now

I blame the ice cream

16.8

BOO


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Good morning all xx



Good morning Steffie!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steffie!



Morning Alan sun is shining today .x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Morning Alan sun is shining today .x



And here too! Haven't seen much of that this week!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> And here too! Haven't seen much of that this week!



Yes been very rare to see the current bun.I wonder how am is feeling her daughter is off to uni think it was yesterday or tomorrow.x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Yes been very rare to see the current bun.I wonder how am is feeling her daughter is off to uni think it was yesterday or tomorrow.x



I wondered where she was - must be pretty hectic and no doubt a bit worrying.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I wondered where she was - must be pretty hectic and no doubt a bit worrying.



Must be very busy lady that one, wish she would have abit more me time but alas being a parent often means putting yourself way down in the pecking order.


----------



## am64

yep im here only briefly..... all packed now to get it in the car  then off to the big smoke we go !! let you know how it goes later x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep im here only briefly..... all packed now to get it in the car  then off to the big smoke we go !! let you know how it goes later x



easr burning hehe.

good luck hun catch u later on xx


----------



## katie

Hi everyone. It really is a lovely day 

Last night I had a scary dream that I started on the pump, but the insulin had to be delivered intravenously. Gahhhhhhh it was horrible.  I already have a fear of getting my blood taken and in my dream I had to stick a needle in my own veins eeeeek.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Hi everyone. It really is a lovely day
> 
> Last night I had a scary dream that I started on the pump, but the insulin had to be delivered intravenously. Gahhhhhhh it was horrible.  I already have a fear of getting my blood taken and in my dream I had to stick a needle in my own veins eeeeek.



Sometimes dreams feel so real  I've been having a lot of trouble sleeping lately, and the only way I know that I've had any sleep is by the fact I remember having some very weird dreams!

Don't worry katie, I think the diabetes industry would consider it a bit of a backward step to make intravenous insulin pumps and I doubt there's much research money being put into it!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Sometimes dreams feel so real  I've been having a lot of trouble sleeping lately, and the only way I know that I've had any sleep is by the fact I remember having some very weird dreams!
> 
> Don't worry katie, I think the diabetes industry would consider it a bit of a backward step to make intravenous insulin pumps and I doubt there's much research money being put into it!



Yeah,when I woke up I expected there to be plasters all over my arms 

That would be awful, but I think you are right 

Hope you have better luck sleeping soon Northe.


----------



## am64

im back from dropping my first born to her new student flat in Hoxton London ...start of a new era


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> im back from dropping my first born to her new student flat in Hoxton London ...start of a new era



Aw! I'm sure she'll be phoning every night!  Hope she settles in well, and that you are able to get a bit more 'you' time as Steffie suggested


----------



## am64

thanks Northe i have just spoken to her and they are all busy planning where they should go out tonight !! 
as for time to myself ...HA !!! step son has moved back for a month and im going to start working full time  still should be going to Tobago in November with My mum ....


----------



## Steff

poor fingers ends ave plasters on each of my fingers at the minute, dam stress grr


----------



## Steff

Evening all prawn salad for tea, used to swear id never touch those things but i like um alot x


----------



## am64

hubby cooking lamb leftovers and chicken pie tonight xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hubby cooking lamb leftovers and chicken pie tonight xx



 m m m lamb my favorite.... 

How did things go with the dongle for daughter hun x


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> m m m lamb my favorite....
> 
> How did things go with the dongle for daughter hun x


she went for the service from the halls ...about 16 a month


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> she went for the service from the halls ...about 16 a month



nice 1 , right away to walk dog and get son to bed 

xx bfn


----------



## Andy HB

*The duck is back!*

Andy skips into the pub in a happy fashion.

Throws the mop about a bit, spilling a bit of water and then (literally) slips out quickly again.

(early night tonight)

Andy


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Andy skips into the pub in a happy fashion.
> 
> Throws the mop about a bit, spilling a bit of water and then (literally) slips out quickly again.
> 
> (early night tonight)
> 
> Andy



Good lad andy bed before 9.30 

nights


----------



## am64

ha watch out all ....water left on bar floor ... no sign left out ...health and safety or wot??? ..well is anyone slips and breaks their knee i think a ..no win no fee could be in order !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ha watch out all ....water left on bar floor ... no sign left out ...health and safety or wot??? ..well is anyone slips and breaks their knee i think a ..no win no fee could be in order !!



For sure am good spot hun, he struts in here shaking his big.............mop around and not a minutes thought for his regulars safety.


----------



## am64

heeee


----------



## Steff

Right im outta here for abit sumit on with david jason looks good x

xlaters x


----------



## am64

catch you soon xxx


----------



## Steff

Reet time for me to hit the hay, can feel a headache coming on and i wanna be fast alseep if it comes on x
Nights all xxx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Reet time for me to hit the hay, can feel a headache coming on and i wanna be fast alseep if it comes on x
> Nights all xxx



Goodnight Steffie, hope the headache never materialises and you get a goo night's kip!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urgh, ive got the most terrible toothache, bottom right at the back. wondering if its wisdom tooth fighting its way ouch but OUCH it hurts! theres a dentists ight next to work so i might pop in later, see if i can register or if not then get an emergency appointment as im not sure i want to leave my current dentist.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## cazscot

Morning all - first day back at uni and it is blowing a gail out there, that is an ominous sign!  I will pop back in the pub tonight once I have finished cos I have got a feeling I will be needing a virtual drink or three


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Morning all - first day back at uni and it is blowing a gail out there, that is an ominous sign!  I will pop back in the pub tonight once I have finished cos I have got a feeling I will be needing a virtual drink or three



Morning CZ have a good first day 

I'll just line then up and then you say stop when theres plenty x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone

Raining again down here in Bristol


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Raining again down here in Bristol



Good morning John  Sun is shining here in Southampton!


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Raining again down here in Bristol





Northerner said:


> Good morning John  Sun is shining here in Southampton!



Its the same here John very dull and rain is just around the corner.x


----------



## Steff

Right im offski be good all x


----------



## Copepod

cazscot said:


> Morning all - first day back at uni and it is blowing a gail out there, that is an ominous sign!  I will pop back in the pub tonight once I have finished cos I have got a feeling I will be needing a virtual drink or three



Or a real pint or three with your fellow students?


----------



## lucy123

Hi - just popping in - swigs down coffee - and gone again......
Busy busy busy......


----------



## am64

hi folks ...got rid of one daughter and stepson is back !!! least hes not sleeping under the stairs anymore ....and hes bringing his boyfriend so im going to be cleaning cleaning cleaning all day ....what fun


----------



## Steff

hey gals drinks on me x


----------



## am64

woopy woo ...good.... no BRILLIANT HbA1c steff xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> woopy woo ...good.... no BRILLIANT HbA1c steff xx



ty hun nearly hba twinnie lol xx


----------



## am64

im due one soon ....eek ! nearly 2 years since dx ...i did by size 16 jeans from sainsbury yeaterday......But they are stretch !!!


----------



## Steff

Crispy chicken and salad for tea tonight with a cheeky elderflower water to go with it.x 

Rain has been lashing down since about 3.


----------



## cazscot

Just popped in for a moment...
Well survived my first day back at uni...  Now if I can just get through the next 15 weeks...

I need a virtual double vodka and diet coke please...  Got a 7 hour pathology lab tomorrow


----------



## traceycat

morning everyone, hope your all well.
raining here today in northern ireland as usual .


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx

hey tracey nice to see you in hun x


----------



## Freddie99

I'm in London today if anyone with my number fancies a catch up at about 11! I've got to take my little sister to a UCL open day. 

Tom


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone..

Raining again here in Bristol...People think I have a nice tan..should I tell them its really rust 

Tom, hope you have a nice day in London with your sister.

John.


----------



## shiv

Roll on the pump next Monday...5.4 before bed, 11.2 at 3am so gave 2u correction, woke up on 13.3. ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone..
> 
> Raining again here in Bristol...People think I have a nice tan..should I tell them its really rust
> 
> Tom, hope you have a nice day in London with your sister.
> 
> John.


Morning John same here mate rain rain and more rain x


----------



## Copepod

TomH said:


> I'm in London today if anyone with my number fancies a catch up at about 11! I've got to take my little sister to a UCL open day.
> 
> Tom



One of my colleagues is taking her daughter to UCL open day today as well. Think your sister has a better deal having big brother with her.


----------



## Northerner

Blimey! It has gone quiet on here! All the clientele must have gone to that trendy new bar down the road! Must find a way of getting the punters back!


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> Blimey! It has gone quiet on here! All the clientele must have gone to that trendy new bar down the road! Must find a way of getting the punters back!



I've got a few rolls of knocked-off flock wallpaper here, if that's of any help? 

We could try redecorating the place?

Andy


----------



## Steff

cmon i asked ages a go get onto it boys


----------



## Northerner

OK, grand opening of new pub tomorrow!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> OK, grand opening of new pub tomorrow!



 ok ill send out the invites and find where i can get some bollinger..


----------



## Andy HB

pssst!

Any chance of some nice little cheap biscuits?

Andy


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> pssst!
> 
> Any chance of some nice little cheap biscuits?
> 
> Andy



Theres some mouldy shortbread under the table in the cornder, but watch out i saw the dog licking at it earlier


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone..

Hooray..we have some sunshine in Bristol this morning.

Have a nice day

John.


----------



## lucy123

Morning John,

Wet and blustery here.
Have a good day.


----------



## Steff

Ello ello ello all
Place is going to the dogs aint it lol, lost its sparkle..

Well im off to eat my tea got a nice juicy chicken casserole waiting to be devoured


1O ouncher on its wat Andy.


----------



## cazscot

Hello and goodbye just popped in for a quick soda and lime  x


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> Ello ello ello all
> Place is going to the dogs aint it lol, lost its sparkle..
> 
> Well im off to eat my tea got a nice juicy chicken casserole waiting to be devoured
> 
> 
> 1O ouncher on its wat Andy.



Yes, the new flock wallpaper obviously hasn't done the trick. 

I wonder what else we can do to 'improve' the place? I know, a Karaoke machine!!

Andy


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Yes, the new flock wallpaper obviously hasn't done the trick.
> 
> I wonder what else we can do to 'improve' the place? I know, a Karaoke machine!!
> 
> Andy



Maybe some strippers?

not sure if Alan would allow it though.


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> Maybe some strippers?
> 
> not sure if Alan would allow it though.



That comment you made was deliberately designed to remind me of "combats and commandos" wasn't it!! 

I refuse to succumb to your prompting. 

Oh! Snarfax! I just did.

Andy


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> That comment you made was deliberately designed to remind me of "combats and commandos" wasn't it!!
> 
> I refuse to succumb to your prompting.
> 
> Oh! Snarfax! I just did.
> 
> Andy



That comment never even entered my mind ma lord


----------



## am64

where am i Hilda Ogdens front room ??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> where am i Hilda Ogdens front room ??



dunno how much u had to drink?


----------



## am64

heheee nought ! but if your aski ng and andys paying i ll have a nice ginger wine ..getting nippy in the woods here


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> heheee nought ! but if your aski ng and andys paying i ll have a nice ginger wine ..getting nippy in the woods here



of course Andys paying he always does hun so fill your boots.

Hows your daughter getting on? x


----------



## am64

yep all good ...out enjoying herself !!! with new mates ...many havent lived or spent time in London before  course doesnt start till 27th ...most of her flat mates are doing fashion at London college of fashion...


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep all good ...out enjoying herself !!! with new mates ...many havent lived or spent time in London before  course doesnt start till 27th ...most of her flat mates are doing fashion at London college of fashion...



nice one ,, oh never lived in london that will come as a shock to many then lol


----------



## am64

yep some of them were made up to see 3 celebs in 20mins ...i never recognise anyone apert from i owe Linford Christie 1p cos  I was short in my local supermarket !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep some of them were made up to see 3 celebs in 20mins ...i never recognise anyone apert from i owe Linford Christie 1p cos  I was short in my local supermarket !!



lololol xx


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> of course Andys paying he always does hun so fill your boots.



Andy generously opens up his wallet ..... 

Moths fly out. 

"Couldn't lend me a fiver could you?"

Andy


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Andy generously opens up his wallet .....
> 
> Moths fly out.
> 
> "Couldn't lend me a fiver could you?"
> 
> Andy



 tut we will never get the strippers in here if you cant even muster up a lady godiva.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Apparently I'm too aggressive and hurt peoples feelings. 

I'm leaving the forum for a while again.

Bye


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Apparently I'm too aggressive and hurt peoples feelings.
> 
> I'm leaving the forum for a while again.
> 
> Bye



ohh god who the hecks said that hun ???
  xx hugs


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> yep some of them were made up to see 3 celebs in 20mins ...i never recognise anyone apert from i owe Linford Christie 1p cos  I was short in my local supermarket !!



I hardly ever spotted anyone famous while I lived in The Smoke, though I did see Paul Hogan once filming a Fosters (XXXX?) ad. Oh, and I served Charlie Chaplin his dinner every night for a week when I was working a summer job at a hotel in Nairn as a waitress back in the 70s. He was a real charmer even at 142 or whatever age he was then.


----------



## lucy123

Me and my husband sat and had coffee with David Essex in Paris - such a lovely man and so down to earth you forgot immediately he was famous.


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Apparently I'm too aggressive and hurt peoples feelings.
> 
> I'm leaving the forum for a while again.
> 
> Bye



sam you having a tough time again ? 

the rest of you ...im tired and will be off for a kip soon ...its 9.30  what am i going to do when i start work ...full time ???


----------



## Andy HB

Have I mentioned that my Dad is George Harrison and my brother-in-law is Michael Piller (writer on the Star Trek series)?

I have! Well, it must be true then.

Andy 

p.s. I also swear that Will Self was in my local bakery a year ago! The real one, that is!!


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> Have I mentioned that my Dad is George Harrison and my brother-in-law is Michael Piller (writer on the Star Trek series).
> 
> I have! Well, it must be true then.
> 
> Andy



can you play the guitar ?


----------



## Andy HB

am64 said:


> can you play the guitar ?



I have been known to be a bit of a plucker sometimes. 

Andy

p.s. No!


----------



## Steff

yay we have life again in here x


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> I have been known to be a bit of a plucker sometimes.
> 
> Andy
> 
> p.s. No!



NO


----------



## am64

missed me hun ?????


----------



## lucy123

Andy - sorry to say but I had heard it said!!!

A nice stiff drink would be lovely anyone.
Then....early doors for me...so tired!


----------



## am64

bottles on the bar lucy ...we listen to music on you tube at the mo ...haha we just found spongebob squarepants singing the house of the rising sun !!! come back TEZ we need you !!!


----------



## lucy123

Ah thanks Amy. Thats hilarious.
Maybe we should book SBSP for a gig in here!


----------



## am64

hahaa now would that get the place rocking again ??? 
ps Im Am  not amy heheee


----------



## lucy123

Oops - my apologies Am.  I get everyones name wrong if it is any consolation!


----------



## am64

lucy123 said:


> Oops - my apologies Am.  I get everyones name wrong if it is any consolation!



no problems !! its short for amanda ...which has the same amount of 'a's' in as banana


----------



## lucy123

Now..that I won't forget!
Where do you get your dancing banana icon from...and all icons for that matter!

I am off to bed now for a good nights sleep...feeling so tired and now have the sniffles!!
Night Banana....(see I do listen!)


----------



## Steff

nights lucy xzx


----------



## lucy123

Night Steffie.


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> missed me hun ?????



yeah hun i have xxxx


----------



## Steff

Nighty nights all xx


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone...Whatever your doing today I hope you enjoy it.

My motto.

Never put off 'till tomorrow
What you can do today, 'cause
If you enjoy it today
You can do it again tomorrow.....

John.


----------



## lucy123

Morning John - a good motto.
However I can't do what I want to do today cos I am in work and I think Robbie Williams wife wouldn't like it!!!
A nicer day here today!


----------



## ukjohn

lol@Lucy.....good morning you naughty girl 

Hope work goes well for you today my friend..
John..


----------



## Steff

good morning guys and gals xx


----------



## katie

Why does the forum say 'Multi-page thread' all over it?? Landlord!


----------



## AlisonM

katie said:


> Why does the forum say 'Multi-page thread' all over it?? Landlord!



Umm, dunno, I'm not seeing that message. Are you on your phone?


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Why does the forum say 'Multi-page thread' all over it?? Landlord!



Not sure  cant see it myself


----------



## ukjohn

Wants multi page thread like Katie


----------



## Andy HB

"Mumble, mumble". 

Can't get to sleep tonight, my legs are cramping up something rotten. Only did my 1hr walk today, so it shouldn't be anything to do with exercise.

Oh well, I'll go sit in the corner and sip my mug of lemon green tea and see whether it'll wear off.

Good morning to any night-owls around!

Andy


----------



## twinnie

morning all  hope everyone doing okay


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## lucy123

Morning all -Andy sorry you have had such a bad night. Did you get any sleep in the end?


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> Morning all -Andy sorry you have had such a bad night. Did you get any sleep in the end?



I did thanks, the lemon tea did the trick and I got to bed at 2:30am. Fortunately it seems I can cope with only 4-5hrs sleep, so I'm now bright eyed, if not fully bushy tailed this morning. 

A Good Morning to all of you.

Andy


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I did thanks, the lemon tea did the trick and I got to bed at 2:30am. Fortunately it seems I can cope with only 4-5hrs sleep, so I'm now bright eyed, if not fully bushy tailed this morning.
> 
> A Good Morning to all of you.
> 
> Andy



phew was thinking someone would have to take over mopping duty there.

Good morn x


----------



## ukjohn

Steffie said:


> phew was thinking someone would have to take over mopping duty there.



Its ok Steff, I helped out, I moved the rugs over the waste paper and rubbish on the floor so it looks clean, also moved tables and chairs to less dusty area 

Morning everyone.

John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Its ok Steff, I helped out, I moved the rugs over the waste paper and rubbish on the floor so it looks clean, also moved tables and chairs to less dusty area
> 
> Morning everyone.
> 
> John.



lol nice one John your a star.

Arghh ive just come back from shopping with some chocolate baubels and chcocy snowflakes for my son.im succumbing to xmas grrrrrrr


----------



## Andy HB

ukjohn said:


> Its ok Steff, I helped out, I moved the rugs over the waste paper and rubbish on the floor so it looks clean, also moved tables and chairs to less dusty area
> 
> Morning everyone.
> 
> John.



But what did you do with the muck & fluff that I'd put under the rugs from before?? 

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Hi All

Just popping out now - off for 1 hr tennis lesson and then 1.5 hrs gym, followed by a relaxing jacuzzi and steam........hmmm.......


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> But what did you do with the muck & fluff that I'd put under the rugs from before??
> 
> Andy



thats no way to talk about us andy tut ill have you know im never mucky


----------



## am64

hello folks brrrrrrr its getting cold got my woolly socks on !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hello folks brrrrrrr its getting cold got my woolly socks on !



heya hun innit just my tootsies have been freeeezing and im never cold got 2 pairs of trainers socks on xx

all good??


----------



## am64

not bad ...been getting myself a little wound up about starting job ...going from not working to full time 9-5 for some reason is terrifying me


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> not bad ...been getting myself a little wound up about starting job ...going from not working to full time 9-5 for some reason is terrifying me



Sure it would anyone hun.. just think money coming in and some time away from hectic house for a few hours x


----------



## am64

yep im focusing on the dosh ...as for being out house it will still be there when i come home !!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep im focusing on the dosh ...as for being out house it will still be there when i come home !!!



well yeah lets hope so...


----------



## am64

Im just being silly ...i normally dont feel this unconfident ... but hey ho


----------



## Hazel

Will you look after this place whilst some of us are in B'ham tomoro?

I am sure we will raise a glass to absent members

Have a good w/e everyone


----------



## Steff

Hazel said:


> Will you look after this place whilst some of us are in B'ham tomoro?
> 
> I am sure we will raise a glass to absent members
> 
> Have a good w/e everyone



hey hazel the place will be in safe hands hehe


have a great time xxx


----------



## cazscot

Hello and goodbye  just popped in for a hot chocolate going to my bed since I need to be up at 4am to leave at 5am for the train...  Have a good weekend to those of you I won't manage to see tomorrow and as Hazel says look after the place  xXx


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Hello and goodbye  just popped in for a hot chocolate going to my bed since I need to be up at 4am to leave at 5am for the train...  Have a good weekend to those of you I won't manage to see tomorrow and as Hazel says look after the place  xXx



Nights CZ hun have a great day tomorrow, safe trip x

nights


----------



## traceycat

nighty night carol. have a lovely time tomorrow hun


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Nights CZ hun have a great day tomorrow, safe trip x
> 
> nights



Cheers Steffie x


----------



## Steff

traceycat said:


> nighty night carol. have a lovely time tomorrow hun



fancy a quickie trace while your in? x


----------



## Steff

bloody feet tonight are killing , nasty neropathy


----------



## am64

have fun in brum ....im a poet and didnt know it !!


----------



## cazscot

traceycat said:


> nighty night carol. have a lovely time tomorrow hun



Thanks Tracey I am sure I will


----------



## Steff

Nighty night one and all.. xx


----------



## ypauly

am64 said:


> have fun in brum ....im a poet and didnt know it !!



I had to read that twice!


----------



## cazscot

Went to bed at 10 woke up at 2   I am just so excited LOL. Hopefully I can get a kip on the train...

Mmm just tested and I am 4.1, I know thats not hypo but it is as low as I have ever tested at


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Went to bed at 10 woke up at 2   I am just so excited LOL. Hopefully I can get a kip on the train...
> 
> Mmm just tested and I am 4.1, I know thats not hypo but it is as low as I have ever tested at



I went to bed at 11 and woke at 1 - to a 2.3!  Grrr!!! Well, at least I woke up! Guess ou're just about boarding the train - hope the journey goes well!


----------



## cazscot

Hazel had the bright idea to upgrade to first class . Very comfy...


----------



## Steff

Good  morning all xx


----------



## lucy123

Morning all - hope you all on the way to Brum have a brilliant day!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Morning all - hope you all on the way to Brum have a brilliant day!



Me 2 x

Hope the weather is kind to yous


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Lucy and Steff..

And to all those travelling to Birmingham for the meet, have a safe journey and a great day..

John


----------



## lucy123

Good morning John, Beautiful day here today!!!


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Lucy and Steff..
> 
> And to all those travelling to Birmingham for the meet, have a safe journey and a great day..
> 
> John



morning John lovely here also...Nice to see the sunshine , but still very nippy.


----------



## traceycat

Steffie said:


> fancy a quickie trace while your in? x



hi steff, sorry i only just saw your message hun, wouldnt have minded one either, awh well maybe tonight.
yeah my feet were the same last night, drove me mad, kicked hubby all night lol. hope your feet feeling abit better today hun, night times usaly the worsed for me.


----------



## traceycat

morning everyone. raining here today again as usual 
hope you all got away ok. have a brill time


----------



## Steff

traceycat said:


> morning everyone. raining here today again as usual
> hope you all got away ok. have a brill time



hya hun same old same huh, my sister said it was bad as well were she is x


----------



## traceycat

Steffie said:


> hya hun same old same huh, my sister said it was bad as well were she is x



awh well i guess its a day in the house for me today lol. you doing anything exciting today?


----------



## traceycat

just heading out to get a few bits an pieces, then home to sit in front of telly or in here lol. chat soon everyone.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

waking up with ketones = rubbish. i feel so manky


----------



## lucy123

i am off on a hen night - can't wait - get to wear my new dress and be all girly!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> i am off on a hen night - can't wait - get to wear my new dress and be all girly!



yayy have a good time hun not been to a hen do in years it was when my sis got married


Trcey im off to work at 11 hun then getting take away for tea 2night so not that great haha


Have a good day hun x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

anyone got any ideas on how to stop feeling sick?


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> anyone got any ideas on how to stop feeling sick?



Afraid not sorry, usually i go to bed with a hot water bottle and snuggle under the duvet failing that grin and bare it.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steffie said:


> Afraid not sorry, usually i go to bed with a hot water bottle and snuggle under the duvet failing that grin and bare it.



ah, i have to go to work this afternoon so no bed for me. If I had any lemonade i'd flatten it and drink it as that settles the stomach apparently, but I don't. Just gotta wait for the levels to go down. Ketones have gone thakfully.


----------



## traceycat

enjoy your hen party lucy, ive got my daughters hen night next friday

hope your day at work not to hard steff, enjoy your tea tonight hun, a little of what you fancy wont hurt xxx


----------



## tracey w

traceycat said:


> enjoy your hen party lucy, ive got my daughters hen night next friday
> 
> hope your day at work not to hard steff, enjoy your tea tonight hun, a little of what you fancy wont hurt xxx



How you feeling today Tracey?


----------



## Steff

Trying to think what damage i can make as no northey around today .... reckon i could swear like a trooper or be really filthy... choices are tough


----------



## Copepod

Andy HB and me are watching you.... Don't even think about it


----------



## Steff

Copepod said:


> Andy HB and me are watching you.... Don't even think about it



...*scarpers*


----------



## am64

a stealth figure dodges through the shadows and hangs a hat on the cctv camera ....."come on steff ...you grab the till i'll get the charity box ....what do you mean its already gone .....???" theres a note here from northe .."escaped to a party in brum with all the takings  ...."


----------



## tracey w

he he, you little tinkers!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> a stealth figure dodges through the shadows and hangs a hat on the cctv camera ....."come on steff ...you grab the till i'll get the charity box ....what do you mean its already gone .....???" theres a note here from northe .."escaped to a party in brum with all the takings  ...."



dam Northey he said he was abit short for this meet, now we know he has robbed us blind , i was saving some of that money to pay my strippers


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> dam Northey he said he was abit short for this meet, now we know he has robbed us blind , i was saving some of that money to pay my strippers



i thought they were doing it for work experience? JSA start up scheme....


----------



## tracey w

am64 said:


> i thought they were doing it for work experience? JSA start up scheme....



am I gonna have to come in and seperate you two! You are encouraging each other, now behave!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i thought they were doing it for work experience? JSA start up scheme....



those were the strippers for this place, im on about my own personal strippers they wont work for nothing and there sick of me trying to use my body as payment


----------



## am64

hahhahaaahahaa


----------



## Steff

LOL.


Away swimming  toodle pip for now Xx


----------



## am64

catch ya later xxx im sorting daughter room


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> catch ya later xxx im sorting daughter room



If I had a room to sort out I would totally do that right now, so bored 
alas, i'm practically homeless and don't have a room anymore


----------



## am64

katie said:


> If I had a room to sort out I would totally do that right now, so bored
> alas, i'm practically homeless and don't have a room anymore



you are very welcome to help !!! i keep doing it in 1hr bursts by my estimation i should be finished by thursday week  !!! 

so where are you sleeping now ...when my stepson was with us for a year he made up a bed under the stairs !


----------



## gail1

Im having a good day for a change. Have not done a lot, well have had a bath and thought about the housework and thats as far as I got in that department. Ah the joys of living on your own, if you wanna be a household slut you can be. Im on sofa watching Come Dine With Me. The film Blade is on later Drool Drool Wesley Snipes in leather Hot flush moment here
Hope everyone is ok, you all take care
gail


----------



## Steff

GLAD TO HEAR IT GAIL HUN X

aM HOPE YOU COME OUT ALIVE LOL X


----------



## am64

ive just emerged and found the soup bible book ...off to post details in foodie section x


----------



## Steff

roast pork,broccoli,carrots,stuffing balls.yorkies and gravy m mm m i think im guna be stuffed after all that


----------



## am64

we got toad in Hole with pork strips not sausage ...mash spud and greens and gravy ummmmmmmm and hubby cooking xxxx even better x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> we got toad in Hole with pork strips not sausage ...mash spud and greens and gravy ummmmmmmm and hubby cooking xxxx even better x



lucky ducky lol, nt had toad in hold for yonks xx enjoy hun


bk later


----------



## am64

well been a good girl and only has 1 portion of carbs today so toad is defo on the cards yummmmy (no spud for me tho !)


----------



## Steff

I dont do roast potatoes anyways, but im stuffed sat down now waiting on x factor to start x


----------



## am64

no roasty... mash....it was a yum dins xxx


----------



## ypauly

Just got in! had a great day with all the fantastic people off here.


----------



## am64

great stuff Ypauly glad it was a success  you be first one in reporting back !


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> Just got in! had a great day with all the fantastic people off here.



nice one, did everyone turn up x


----------



## Steff

missed phil collins due to some issue with itv on sky grr


----------



## am64

well hubby an son have got into listening to bagpipe music tonight .... no tis quite alright really ...


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> well hubby an son have got into listening to bagpipe music tonight .... no tis quite alright really ...



oooh dear well im not talking to him, misery guts he is  lol


----------



## am64

tis sat night steff .aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> tis sat night steff .aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



I know peace and quiet love it lol x


----------



## am64

ivor cutler ...... pure brilliance


----------



## ypauly

Steffie said:


> nice one, did everyone turn up x


Yes it was a good turn out with a few suprise attendees.


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> Yes it was a good turn out with a few suprise attendees.



like?????

you missus turn up with tissues for you then


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

my language could get VERY colourful

but i am VERY dissapointed in a lot of things and a lot of people right about now.

i'm signing off before i put my foot in it and get banned or something for swearing or whathaveyou. I'm going to have a beer.


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> my language could get VERY colourful
> 
> but i am VERY dissapointed in a lot of things and a lot of people right about now.
> 
> i'm signing off before i put my foot in it and get banned or something for swearing or whathaveyou. I'm going to have a beer.



sam you ok ??? pm me or fb if you wanna rant/chat ...all this doesnt seem to be good for you at mo ??


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> my language could get VERY colourful
> 
> but i am VERY dissapointed in a lot of things and a lot of people right about now.
> 
> i'm signing off before i put my foot in it and get banned or something for swearing or whathaveyou. I'm going to have a beer.



people on here ? or people in general


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steffie said:


> people on here ? or people in general



people in general steff, attitudes etc. I'm just...urgh. nevermind. i'm getting myself worked up and probably for nothing. well its not for nothing but...*shrug*


----------



## am64

hugs sam xxx open that beer hunny x


----------



## ypauly

Steffie said:


> like?????
> 
> you missus turn up with tissues for you then



If I say she did, would you believe me?


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> If I say she did, would you believe me?



id certainly belive you after you were so chovenistic the other day


----------



## am64

night folks xx


----------



## katie

Im soooo tired and really want to sleep but there is the hugest spider ever in here and i'm too scared to trap it and too scared to sleep knowing it's here incase t crawls over me in my sleep.  murder is not an option either.

GAH. Every time i look up at it it has moved slightly, freaky thing


----------



## katie

Giving it another 10 minutes to see if it spontaneously combusts.  If not, I'm going to sleep on the other side of the room in a chair.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, how are you today.

Good morning everyone......Katie, I hope you managed to get some sleep...

I'm off to make a nice beef stew with plenty of veg. thought I would have a change from ussual Sunday roast

Enjoy your day
John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff, how are you today.
> 
> Good morning everyone......Katie, I hope you managed to get some sleep...
> 
> I'm off to make a nice beef stew with plenty of veg. thought I would have a change from ussual Sunday roast
> 
> Enjoy your day
> John.



Morning John im fine ty, sounds yummy i had roast pork last night and it went down a treat...


----------



## Steff

i cant stop sneezing grrr


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> i cant stop sneezing grrr



Oh dear, hope you havent caught my cold


----------



## am64

tracey w said:


> Oh dear, hope you havent caught my cold



internet virus 's eh ?


----------



## am64

well im off for brekkie ....well it is the weeekend !


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

good bye   .


----------



## Steff

God knows Trace lol, had runny nose to boot lol x


----------



## cazscot

Afternoon all, ah to be back home ...  Large cuppa please I cant seem to heat up...


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Afternoon all, ah to be back home ...  Large cuppa please I cant seem to heat up...



nice to see you bk on home turf hun 

you bk to uni tomor? x


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> nice to see you bk on home turf hun
> 
> you bk to uni tomor? x




Yep Steffie, back to normality tomorrow  and I have a mini report due on Tuesday morning that I havent even looked at yet ...


----------



## am64

hey caz nice to see you back safely ! loved your piccies you are looking sooo good !


----------



## cazscot

am64 said:


> hey caz nice to see you back safely ! loved your piccies you are looking sooo good !



Thanks AM, all I can say is thank goodness for Asda and Tescos great clothing range


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> hey caz nice to see you back safely ! loved your piccies you are looking sooo good !



If you think she looks good in the photos, you should see her in real life - a real 'bonnie wee lassie'!


----------



## Steff

Next door have decided to start setting fire to papers and stuff in there baCK garden how nice

OH tells me its illegal if washing is hanging out , is that right?????


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> If you think she looks good in the photos, you should see her in real life - a real 'bonnie wee lassie'!



ahhh bless northe i bet shes got a lovely wee voicey aswell !

 Caz I was in sainsburys last weekend ...a VERY rare event but they've got some fab clothes ...just simple tops and jegging but they seem to fit me better than tescos ones x


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> Next door have decided to start setting fire to papers and stuff in there baCK garden how nice
> 
> OH tells me its illegal if washing is hanging out , is that right?????



It could be (something about the 'clean air act' springs to mind - but don't quote me!).

Anyway, that's all a bit irrelevant because it's just downright un-neighbourly in my opinion! 

Andy


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> It could be (something about the 'clean air act' springs to mind - but don't quote me!).
> 
> Anyway, that's all a bit irrelevant because it's just downright un-neighbourly in my opinion!
> 
> Andy



He just told me he was windng me up and its not illegal just inconsidarate, how gullible am i...


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> If you think she looks good in the photos, you should see her in real life - a real 'bonnie wee lassie'!



Oh Alan, I get so emabarrased  when I get complements...



am64 said:


> ahhh bless northe i bet shes got a lovely wee voicey aswell !
> 
> Caz I was in sainsburys last weekend ...a VERY rare event but they've got some fab clothes ...just simple tops and jegging but they seem to fit me better than tescos ones x



Thanks AM, have tried Sainsburys clothes but conversley I dont like the fit of them and prefer the Tescos and Asdas cut.  Just goes to show that we are all indviduals and even two people with the same hight and weight will have different body shapes...


----------



## ypauly

Steffie said:


> He just told me he was windng me up and its not illegal just inconsidarate, how gullible am i...


I can't speak for your area, but there are by-laws in birmingham that would make it illegal as birmingham is a smokeless zone.

You wont find a coal man around here lol.

So you arn't that gullible.


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> I can't speak for your area, but there are by-laws in birmingham that would make it illegal as birmingham is a smokeless zone.
> 
> You wont find a coal man around here lol.
> 
> So you arn't that gullible.



Thank you pauly i feel alot better now


achooooo..


----------



## ypauly

Steffie said:


> Thank you pauly i feel alot better now
> 
> 
> achooooo..



I'm starting to feel a bit better now, well actually started friday, but still sniffing and sneezing.


/Waits for mom to tell me to blow my nose properly and not to wipe it on my sleave lol.


----------



## am64

ypauly said:


> /Waits for mom to tell me to blow my nose properly and not to wipe it on my sleave lol.



_Alas my love you do look a mess 
when you wipe you nose on the sleeve of your dress
you must admit it ...please confess
no wonder they call you green sleeves _

to be sung to the tune of green sleeves


----------



## cazscot

ypauly said:


> I'm starting to feel a bit better now, well actually started friday, but still sniffing and sneezing.
> 
> 
> /Waits for mom to tell me to blow my nose properly and not to wipe it on my sleave lol.



I have caught your bug ypauly, I feel dreadful today, sore throat, runny nose...  Ah well, I was bound to get it at some point


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> I'm starting to feel a bit better now, well actually started friday, but still sniffing and sneezing.
> 
> 
> /Waits for mom to tell me to blow my nose properly and not to wipe it on my sleave lol.



yeah now me and tracey and cazscot  have it , so thanks alot haha.


----------



## cazscot

am64 said:


> _Alas my love you do look a mess
> when you wipe you nose on the sleeve of your dress
> you must admit it ...please confess
> no wonder they call you green sleeves _
> 
> to be sung to the tune of green sleeves



Great love it


----------



## ypauly

Steffie said:


> yeah now me and tracey and cazscot  have it , so thanks alot haha.


To be fair if a germ is good enough to knock me down it can get anyone. I am the least sickly person I know, never lose time from work e.t.c. This bug is the king of bugs as far as I am concerned.
I wouldn't mind have it in a jar to show the grandchildren what I survived


----------



## lucy123

....erm I too am sneezing now and have a raging sore throat!!!!
It really is a computer virus!!
Thanks Ypauly!!!!


----------



## ypauly

So first it was bird flu then came swine flu. now we have




yPauly flu


I'm going to be in the papers lol


----------



## cazscot

ypauly said:


> So first it was bird flu then came swine flu. now we have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yPauly flu
> 
> 
> I'm going to be in the papers lol



You will be famous ypualy or should that be infamous


----------



## Sugarbum

Hey all,

Looks like everyone had a good time yesterday- I was jelous not to be there! Cacot I would have loved to have met you. I am waiting for someone to tage the pics so I can see who all the new faces are! 

Just sinking into my armchair- x Factor in 20 mins....its slowly taking over my life....

Lou xx


----------



## Steff

we need some vicks vapour now lol x


----------



## cazscot

Right, I think I have lasted quite well...  I need my bed...  

Night all


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Right, I think I have lasted quite well...  I need my bed...
> 
> Night all



Nights CZ hun,sweetdreams.. x


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everyone doing?


----------



## ukjohn

Good night Caz, sleep well, you had a busy weekend..

John


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all hows everyone doing?



hey vickie good u ? x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> hey vickie good u ? x



yeah doing okay just working and trying to get this new house sorted 
hows u and the family and hows the job going?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> yeah doing okay just working and trying to get this new house sorted
> hows u and the family and hows the job going?



fine ty hun family all good

job not what i thought they wanted me 5 days a week to start now down to 3..
but hay im guna be looking all the time im there lol x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> fine ty hun family all good
> 
> job not what i thought they wanted me 5 days a week to start now down to 3..
> but hay im guna be looking all the time im there lol x



sorry to hear that the job a bit rubbish mine too i am looking for another job as well the pay is rubbish as i went back to a lower postion hopefully i can get a job in the local hospital untill next august when i am going back to college to finish what i started and to be a nurse as i give myself untill i was 35 to completed the course and i have only got 4 years left lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> sorry to hear that the job a bit rubbish mine too i am looking for another job as well the pay is rubbish as i went back to a lower postion hopefully i can get a job in the local hospital untill next august when i am going back to college to finish what i started and to be a nurse as i give myself untill i was 35 to completed the course and i have only got 4 years left lol



lol,, ach what are we like lol , we need to meet rich men haah x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> lol,, ach what are we like lol , we need to meet rich men haah x



Sorry ladies, you'll have to join the queue behind Kate, Nicole and Natalie...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Sorry ladies, you'll have to join the queue behind Kate, Nicole and Natalie...



Oh listen to him thinking he is mr big shot now lol ..


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> lol,, ach what are we like lol , we need to meet rich men haah x



pmsl


----------



## ypauly

Steffie said:


> Oh listen to him thinking he is mr big shot now lol ..



That made me chuckle 
It's not like he's got a disease named after him like me lol


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> That made me chuckle
> It's not like he's got a disease named after him like me lol



you mr snot paul..


----------



## ypauly

Steffie said:


> you mr snot paul..



While were on the subject, where does all the snot come from?


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> While were on the subject, where does all the snot come from?



ewwwwwwwwww typcL man thoughts


----------



## ypauly

Steffie said:


> ewwwwwwwwww typcL man thoughts


No no no, a typical man thought would be what can it be used for, or if we took care of it what would it grow into.


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> No no no, a typical man thought would be what can it be used for, or if we took care of it what would it grow into.



sorry you bored me at thought... thought and man in same sentence,,,,how weird


----------



## am64

heheheheeee xxx mines a great big one please ...anything no mixers !!


----------



## ypauly

Steffie said:


> sorry you bored me at thought... thought and man in same sentence,,,,how weird


Cheeky





/sneezes in the direction of newcastle


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> heheheheeee xxx mines a great big one please ...anything no mixers !!



excellent lets get this partyyyy on

am coming up hun , large cognac on way


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> Cheeky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /sneezes in the direction of newcastle



hahah,, dont bother seems you already done your worst..


----------



## ypauly

Yeah but I have opened the window this time lol


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> Yeah but I have opened the window this time lol



ROFL

mad egg..


----------



## am64

hehehe thanks steff ..didnt know they did cognac in pint glasses outside brum ..


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hehehe thanks steff ..didnt know they did cognac in pint glasses outside brum ..



dont ask me lol..


----------



## Steff

Please some one open the optics and just tip everything down my throat till i cant stand GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. enough said


----------



## am64

starting from the right hand side with the gin......


----------



## ukjohn

Whats up steff, you feeling down, want to tell me about it as I set up a Cognac drip for you


----------



## ypauly

Anyway I had a pint yesterday, a whole pint and I didn't fall over lol. It was my first full pint of lager for about two years


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Whats up steff, you feeling down, want to tell me about it as I set up a Cognac drip for you



John im so fine hun ty for asking .xxxx

pmsl@ drip sounds like heaven, if only i was a drinker


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> Anyway I had a pint yesterday, a whole pint and I didn't fall over lol. It was my first full pint of lager for about two years



must of tasted lovely with you recovering from a "cold"


----------



## ypauly

Steffie said:


> must of tasted lovely with you recovering from a "cold"



Whoa there young lady. It was the flu a proper fully blown bona fide flu. or maybe it was even worse than that.

I danced with the grim reaper



Scientific fact: Men dont have colds


----------



## Steff

hahahahhaha paul you make me laugh


managed to drag yourself to the meet yesterday and cram all that lovely food in you the good wife made you on friday... haha


----------



## ypauly

Steffie said:


> hahahahhaha paul you make me laugh
> 
> 
> managed to drag yourself to the meet yesterday and cram all that lovely food in you the good wife made you on friday... haha



She joined us at the meet, despite having a minor cold (I have no idea where she got it)


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> She joined us at the meet, despite having a minor cold (I have no idea where she got it)



haha same place as all of us , you should be well ashamed...


----------



## Steff

Goodnight.......


----------



## am64

nice to see the pubs buzzing a bit but im off to bedski have fun one and all ...last person to leave turn out the lights and  point steffie back in the direction of the north east ,,,, x


----------



## shiv

Evening all

Need to go to bed! Filming an interview for Birmingham Children's Hospital tomorrow for a facebook project they are doing, then getting hooked up to the pump.

First though - breakfast at my dad's!


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> Evening all
> 
> Need to go to bed! Filming an interview for Birmingham Children's Hospital tomorrow for a facebook project they are doing, then getting hooked up to the pump.
> 
> First though - breakfast at my dad's!



Wow! Hope all goes well Shiv!


----------



## Northerner

Ee bah gum, sithe nah then, me owd flower!

Sorry, just had to let that out, it's hard living dahn sarf sometimes...


----------



## Steff

Goood morning all xx


----------



## cazscot

Morning all


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Morning all



Morn CZ, have a good day and hope uni goes well..

It is freeezing today im literally sitting here with my teeth chattering brrrr.


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Morn CZ, have a good day and hope uni goes well..
> 
> It is freeezing today im literally sitting here with my teeth chattering brrrr.



Cheers Steffie, yep it is cold up here.  I actually went to bed last night with  my hotwater bottle and have put the heating on full blast...


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, Caz and everyone.

Caz, heating on full blast  is it THAT cold  I still have my fan on throughout the night while I sleep.

Steff, as you have no power today, I'll keep you warm  Its a change to have a girl with no power 

Take care
John.


----------



## cazscot

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff, Caz and everyone.
> 
> Caz, heating on full blast  is it THAT cold  I still have my fan on throughout the night while I sleep.
> 
> Steff, as you have no power today, I'll keep you warm  Its a change to have a girl with no power
> 
> Take care
> John.




LOL John, yep it is THAT cold


----------



## novorapidboi26

My heating now comes on in the morning again...........typical of scotland.....


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Steff, as you have no power today, I'll keep you warm  Its a change to have a girl with no power
> .



Well no sign of being cut off yet, so hold fire John lol x


----------



## Steff

woo lost it for 2 hours and now back xx


----------



## twinnie

hello all just popping in for a quick coffee before going to work


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all just popping in for a quick coffee before going to work



Evening twinnie , hope your shift goes ok hun, xx


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> Evening twinnie , hope your shift goes ok hun, xx



thanks steff hopefully it will be a quite one


----------



## am64

hello folks !! i cant believe it ive reached the bottom of my laundry basket !!!


----------



## ukjohn

am64 said:


> hello folks !! i cant believe it ive reached the bottom of my laundry basket !!!



AM..you staying there or coming back out for bed tonight.


----------



## Steff

just watching step kids in love on living


----------



## Northerner

Very quiet in here at the moment!


----------



## Steff

God morning all xx


----------



## ukjohn

Steffie said:


> God morning all xx




Hi Steff, You gone all religous this morning  so GOD MORNING to you too. 

Good morning everyone..

John.


----------



## shiv

Morning all, despite a lateish night I've been up since 7.

At 4.30am I was 5.9, at 7.30 I was 5.8! I know it's a fluke as I still have Lantus running around my system, but if the pump can do this for me every day, I'll be a very happy bunny!

Still haven't got over not injecting though. Feels utterly WRONG to eat something without injecting.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Hi Steff, You gone all religous this morning  so GOD MORNING to you too.
> 
> Good morning everyone..
> 
> John.



lol your so astute John x


----------



## tracey w

shiv said:


> Morning all, despite a lateish night I've been up since 7.
> 
> At 4.30am I was 5.9, at 7.30 I was 5.8! I know it's a fluke as I still have Lantus running around my system, but if the pump can do this for me every day, I'll be a very happy bunny!
> 
> Still haven't got over not injecting though. Feels utterly WRONG to eat something without injecting.



You will sooooooooo get used to it, enjoy just pressing those buttons hun x

great numbers, probably go up a bit over next few days but you can easily adjust. I remember how unbeliavable it felt to stay steady at first, its marvelous!


----------



## Steff

footy footy footy arghhh thank goodness for dsi and brain traning lol


----------



## am64

got the music on here xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> got the music on here xxx



trying my best to find an album i like enuff to download at the minute lol x


----------



## am64

we listening to gangstar.....


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> we listening to gangstar.....



ooooh whos your fave lol


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> ooooh whos your fave lol



gangstar !! got the ska on now !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> gangstar !! got the ska on now !



hes into all that, im still in shania twain haha


----------



## am64

well tell OH thats nothing like a bit of ska its now being used all over the adverts and telly trailers !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> well tell OH thats nothing like a bit of ska its now being used all over the adverts and telly trailers !!



i know .....

bloody glasses are filthy im practically squinting to see here lol


----------



## am64

I know since andy HB became the cleaner things have gone a wee bit to the doggs in this pub ....xxx hehee ... the great unwashed they used to call it in the red lion linkfield rd ...ask OH !!! hee


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> I know since andy HB became the cleaner things have gone a wee bit to the doggs in this pub ....xxx hehee ... the great unwashed they used to call it in the red lion linkfield rd ...ask OH !!! hee



pmslll , Andy has not graced us with his presence in a while, typical!


----------



## am64

hahhaa he will when he reads this .....


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hahhaa he will when he reads this .....



failing eyesight i reckon so might not hehe

im going to hide in a minute the footy is going in extra time arghhh


----------



## am64

like me and the cricket last night hun !! praying it would end before spooks ...im off to bed soon ..busy day tomorrow !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> like me and the cricket last night hun !! praying it would end before spooks ...im off to bed soon ..busy day tomorrow !!



okie dokes.... thank god his team have just scored but still im away for a shower hun 


nigty nights xx


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> okie dokes.... thank god his team have just scored but still im away for a shower hun
> 
> 
> nigty nights xx



heheee night hun xx


----------



## Andy HB

Happy whistling is heard outside the door. The sound of water sploshing in bucket. Shammy leather slaps against the window pane and the dirt is spread about a bit more.

Someone been talkin' 'bout me?

Andy


----------



## Steff

Good night all xx


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, hope you all have a great day

John.


----------



## ukjohn

This thread looks obsolete now, no one been in today appart from my morning message at 9.40am. Maybe its time to withdraw the licence and close the pub


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> This thread looks obsolete now, no one been in today appart from my morning message at 9.40am. Maybe its time to withdraw the licence and close the pub



think its supposed to be happening, northey just might of forget x


----------



## Steff

woo i know it means very little to people in here but im a huge footy fan and my team have just beat chelseaaaa 

drinks on moi hehe xx


----------



## am64

hello hello hello ...big echo in here !!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff.

Morning everyone..


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff.
> 
> Morning everyone..



Morning john hope your well bloomin weather today was predicted but gawd its coming down hard at the minute the rain x


----------



## twinnie

morning all the weather here is awful large coffee please


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning all the weather here is awful large coffee please



morning hun, coming up xxx


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> morning hun, coming up xxx



cheers hun


----------



## cazscot

I need a large vodka and diet coke please...


----------



## Steff

Away to bed now before i vomit........ 


good ?$?$$$ night


----------



## am64

so missed ya again steffie ...this pub has become so empty ??? maybe we should turn it into ......well what ??? suggestions on a post card adressed to andy HB ? ?


----------



## Steff

Morning all have a good friday x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> so missed ya again steffie ...this pub has become so empty ??? maybe we should turn it into ......well what ??? suggestions on a post card adressed to andy HB ? ?



it happens to all of them in the end, the glucopage and glarcine one went off course and then got renovated and now its happened here, i dont know what to suggest we dont want a place like this to leave the forum as it benifits us, but maybe a few ideas could help.... I say we turn it into a nightclub


----------



## lucy123

what about a virtual gym!!!!


----------



## Steff

I read this on the bbc website had to say i was shocked at how good a weapon a courgette can be


----------



## scootdevon

*So there is another use for vegetables lol  sowwi lol *


----------



## Steff

scootdevon said:


> *So there is another use for vegetables lol  sowwi lol *



yeah exactly ive been using vedge for other reasons for years


----------



## scootdevon

*[COLOR=[COLOR="Blue"]Im not gonna ask steffie pmsl  [/COLOR][/COLOR]*


----------



## Freddie99

Ok, getting bored and waiting for my contract to be terminated is really great fun! I think not somehow. Just getting myself in gear and applying for a variety of jobs with the NHS. Oh the fun. Hopefully I'll get something where I already work.

Tom


----------



## gail1

Steffie said:


> yeah exactly ive been using vedge for other reasons for years


My dirty mind is already there as to what uses you mean Steffie


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> My dirty mind is already there as to what uses you mean Steffie



What ever do you mean Gail?  it is surprising how useful a cucumber and red onion  is shredded and tossed in olive oil for a nice dressing...


----------



## gail1

Steffie said:


> What ever do you mean Gail?  it is surprising how useful a cucumber and red onion  is shredded and tossed in olive oil for a nice dressing...



Is that after
Methinks we better end this here and now lol


----------



## scootdevon

*Please enlighten me lmao *


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> what about a virtual gym!!!!



A virtual tropical island, complete with white sandy beaches and a bar (a Banting & Best subsidiary of course!). 

<squawk!> (a parrot just flew past).

Andy

p.s. And exercise equipment for lucy123!


----------



## purpleshadez

Andy HB said:


> A virtual tropical island, complete with white sandy beaches and a bar (a Banting & Best subsidiary of course!).
> 
> <squawk!> (a parrot just flew past).
> 
> Andy
> 
> p.s. And exercise equipment for lucy123!



I like the sound of that! Guess I should really make more of an effort to post on here since I visit everyday! So yeah, hi mines a pint ta  

Good grief I hate the late shift! Roll on 7:30pm so I can go home and have a beer or 4.


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> A virtual tropical island, complete with white sandy beaches and a bar (a Banting & Best subsidiary of course!).
> 
> <squawk!> (a parrot just flew past).
> 
> Andy
> 
> p.s. And exercise equipment for lucy123!



thats more like it !!! im just offski for water ski !!


----------



## Steff

sounds brill

John can bring his parrott onboard as well xx


----------



## Andy HB

Well, with a 100% approval rate so far, it sounds like we're moving to a virtual tropical island soon. If others are in agreement, we'll call time on the Banting & Best over the weekend and open the new place from Monday.

Drinks all round and they're on me all weekend (I'm going to stand very, very still).

Andy


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Well, with a 100% approval rate so far, it sounds like we're moving to a virtual tropical island soon. If others are in agreement, we'll call time on the Banting & Best over the weekend and open the new place from Monday.
> 
> Drinks all round and they're on me all weekend (I'm going to stand very, very still).
> 
> Andy



I'll treat myself there and have a strawberry dakari with a bag of scampi fries and a packet of cashews..


----------



## ukjohn

..Will there be tropical fruit trees, and can I have a dish of peanuts in their shells and and and my own special perch, I think I'm going to like this.

Give us a kiss.........Rosie the parrot


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> I'll treat myself there and have a strawberry dakari with a bag of scampi fries and a packet of cashews..



Coming up!



			
				ukjohn said:
			
		

> Will there be tropical fruit trees, and can I have a dish of peanuts in their shells and and and my own special perch



Absolutely! You want fish? There will be loads of fish there. 

Andy


----------



## Steff

i also think they should be some bronzed adonis men in hula skirts


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> i also think they should be some bronzed adonis men in hula skirts



Spray paint being applied as we type! 

Andy  (not!)


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Spray paint being applied as we type!
> 
> Andy  (not!)



Andy remember you are the mods and have to do as we say..


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Is that after
> Methinks we better end this here and now lol




ROFL the only thing i toss is the ingrediants


----------



## scootdevon

*Ladies how did we go from courgettes to cucumbers? Pmsl ere *


----------



## Steff

scootdevon said:


> *Ladies how did we go from courgettes to cucumbers? Pmsl ere *



It was my fault...As usual im the ringleader


----------



## am64

just been looking at real tropical island of Tobago as im going in november with my mum ..she has spent alot of time there over the years but her best friend who went back there some 20 years ago sadly died earlier this year so we're going to visit all their old haunts and say a little personal goodbye .....
 the sea looks amazing and its going to be warm and sunny !!!  i wanna go on a glass bottom boat ...can we have one here Please andy !!


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> sounds brill
> 
> John can bring his parrott onboard as well xx



yes she can do the translating for us !


----------



## scootdevon

*u must like ur veg then lol*


----------



## Steff

scootdevon said:


> *u must like ur veg then lol*



course i do always loved my greens scoot.


----------



## scootdevon

Steffie said:


> course i do always loved my greens scoot.


*Thats good to know lol *


----------



## rossi_mac

I hope this tropical resort island milarkey will have a bar, cos right now I need a drink and I am well chuffed I have made it to Frydeee! What a week, lie in the morrow I hope but have to work sunday, boo hoo!

Hope you're all groovy


----------



## Andy HB

rossi_mac said:


> I hope this tropical resort island milarkey will have a bar, cos right now I need a drink and I am well chuffed I have made it to Frydeee! What a week, lie in the morrow I hope but have to work sunday, boo hoo!



It sure will! It will be serving the new 'own brand' Banting & Best Real Ale as well as a motley assortment of other beverages/food on request.

Plus a perch for a parrot (do parrots like fish?  )

Andy


----------



## rossi_mac

Andy HB said:


> It sure will! It will be serving the new 'own brand' Banting & Best Real Ale as well as a motley assortment of other beverages/food on request.
> 
> Plus a perch for a parrot (do parrots like fish?  )
> 
> Andy



then all sounds good ship mate, if it caribbean I'd have a pint of a strawberry daquire (sp?) please, once you got the gaff sorted.

for the time being a tinnie of john smiths will have to do!


----------



## am64

rum punches for me ...


----------



## rossi_mac

12 rounds in the ring? Thirsty work

I'll be in the corner cheering you on girl!


----------



## am64

oooh great always wanted a cheerleader ..


----------



## rossi_mac

oops do I have to do high kicks and all that stuff? Ooh dear, I hope there are no cameras aboot!


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> oops do I have to do high kicks and all that stuff? Ooh dear, I hope there are no cameras aboot!



nooo cameras !!!! hehee alternatively to a tropical island we could have a virtual SHED ....???


----------



## rossi_mac

I am there already shed-virtual-ville-na


----------



## Steff

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> I am there already shed-virtual-ville-na



thats it all round to rossi's !


----------



## rossi_mac

Steffie said:


> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop



hey steff, not been here for a while in such a good mood, glad you've been looking after it. You good?

(back in  a bit need another beer!)


----------



## am64

hi stefffffffffffffffffffffffieeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Steff

yayyy im top of the world guys , feeling on a high xxxx


----------



## rossi_mac

and I'm up there with you Steff, got a glass of beer and wine as well so yay!
Gonna watch a film now I thinks! Belly full of pasta, no idea how many carbs I've just eaten or how much I've injected! woops!!


----------



## am64

great !! everyones happy tonight ...and if you are reading this and arent ....why not pop in for the last weekend whilst we are moving out...... 24 hr party and we can wreck the place as its becoming a tropical island next week !!!!


----------



## Steff

booo ya brap brap lololol

Having a whale of a time tonight had 3 packs of chopped up carrott and a full bottle of evain, thinks i feel tipsy but its only water


----------



## am64

ooooo what out for those carrots ..highly adictive ....and the water ..now im concerned steff ...


----------



## Steff

they was a young lady called amanda......pfft cant think of nothing that rhymes


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> they was a young lady called amanda......pfft cant think of nothing that rhymes



banana has the same number of A 's 
salamander is similar...


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> great !! everyones happy tonight ...and if you are reading this and arent ....why not pop in for the last weekend whilst we are moving out...... 24 hr party and we can wreck the place as its becoming a tropical island next week !!!!



tropical island with it's very own DEHS!!


----------



## Steff

feel bit sick now tbh, never fear i have a pink bucket so i can be sick and look classy at nthe same tyme


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> they was a young lady called amanda......pfft cant think of nothing that rhymes



There was a young woman called Amanda
Who went on a cruise to Santander
She lounged by the pool 
And made it a rule
To promenade on the verandah!


----------



## rossi_mac

Is there no end to your talent sir??


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Is there no end to your talent sir??



Should my talents one day come to an end,
Then the forum would cry ?Heaven forfend!?
For it would be such a crime
To find nothing in rhyme
And we?d probably all go round the bend!


----------



## rossi_mac

I would luv it if you answered every thread with a five lined limerick or whatever they are called, and I'd even forgive you for making the odd word up to get a rhyme!!


----------



## ypauly

Steffie said:


> they was a young lady called amanda......pfft cant think of nothing that rhymes




.........WHO counted the goose and gander


.........Who once had a fight with a panda.


The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Steff

pumping the choones out 

snap rhythem is a dancer at the min


oh i miss tez where is he ?????????


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> I would luv it if you answered every thread with a five lined limerick or whatever they are called, and I'd even forgive you for making the odd word up to get a rhyme!!



If a limerick was my response to each thread,
Then I?d never lay down in my bed,
For I?d have to find time
To find hundreds of rhymes
To reply to what each person had said!


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> If a limerick was my response to each thread,
> Then I?d never lay down in my bed,
> For I?d have to find time
> To find hundreds of rhymes
> To reply to what each person had said!


But if you maintain 
your ability to sustain
such effortless replies
to our outcries
then we cannot complain

(is that a limerick? bit shoddy not to your standard I appologies!) (but I've been on the sauce but of course!)


----------



## katie

There once was a man named Alan,
who chose to drink beer by the gallon.
Still he found time
to post things online
and google where is O'Fallon.

Yep, not much rhymes with alan!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> But if you maintain
> your ability to sustain
> such effortless replies
> to our outcries
> then we cannot complain
> 
> (is that a limerick? bit shoddy not to your standard I appologies!) (but I've been on the sauce but of course!)




For a man who has been on the sauce,
Then I feel you need show no remorse,
For your limerick is fine
Except the last line
When I thought you might mention a horse!


----------



## Steff

i could of started something good here, northey has to do a limerick for each member of the forum


----------



## rossi_mac

I think it is true 
that Steff started a queue
to reply in a manor
that may be of glamour
and then there goes the horse


----------



## Northerner

Steffie has observed quite astutely,
That from now on it seems it's my duty
To write rhymes for each member,
I'll be here till December
And I'll have to make each one a beauty!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> There once was a man named Alan,
> who chose to drink beer by the gallon.
> Still he found time
> to post things online
> and google where is O'Fallon.
> 
> Yep, not much rhymes with alan!



You think rhyming with Alan is hard,
And would probably defeat even The Bard,
But have you tried lately 
To find good rhymes for katie,
To write in her next birthday card!


----------



## Andy HB

I don't think Northey will be able to find the time,
To put all of us down into rhyme,
Perhaps he could try instead,
Once he's had a good night in bed,
To scrub this pub and remove all of the grime.

(I quit! See you all on the new tropical island on Monday?)

Andy


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I don't think Northey will be able to find the time,
> To put all of us down into rhyme,
> Perhaps he could try instead,
> Once he's had a good night in bed,
> To scrub this pub and remove all of the grime.
> 
> (I quit! See you all on the new tropical island on Monday?)
> 
> Andy



Hopefully Andy 

goodnight x


----------



## rossi_mac

to all that are sill arisen
the time that meets us is agiven
the bottle is gone no more is required
I need my sleep at least I should be tired
and on myfarwell I'll say I'm no gibbon.

I wish you all a good night in bed
and hope you have been fed
the morning shall come 
and up we shall get and face it with fun
but most of all we shall not have any dread

talking rubbish now
I'm off to milk the cow
I thought I saw a blue moon 
but alas tis was a green spoon
and in the distant I hear a meow

ciao


----------



## Andy HB

Carry on like this and the Banting & Best may stay open,
For more words, I think I'm now a gropin',
'Tis time for my bed now,
So I'll give you a bow,
Up the the stairs I am now a slopin'

Nighty night!

Andy


----------



## Northerner

Night Rossi! 

...and Andy!


----------



## ypauly

Northerner said:


> Night Rossi!
> 
> ...and Andy!



That didn't rhyme lol


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## lucy123

Good morning my wonderful peeps.
Wow look whats occurring whilst I sleeps
You all speak in rhyme
and have such a good time
and all without me ..now I weeps!!


----------



## Andy HB

A super "Good Morning" from me too,
I think that the sky is quite blue,
For on Monday we move,
(I hope you approve),
To a hot tropical island (phew!)

Anyway, enough of this fwippewy! 

I've been doing some internet browsing and have found an uninhabited island in the mid Pacific called St Bedeia. It'll give us everything that we need and there will be frequent cargo drops of everything that we desire (including regular supplies of Banting & Best Real Ale). Also, there may be the odd bronzed adonis in a hula skirt for someone who will remain 'nameless' (Steffie).

Andy


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> A super "Good Morning" from me too,
> I think that the sky is quite blue,
> For on Monday we move,
> (I hope you approve),
> To a hot tropical island (phew!)
> 
> Anyway, enough of this fwippewy!
> 
> I've been doing some internet browsing and have found an uninhabited island in the mid Pacific called St Bedeia. It'll give us everything that we need and there will be frequent cargo drops of everything that we desire (including regular supplies of Banting & Best Real Ale). Also, there may be the odd bronzed adonis in a hula skirt for someone who will remain 'nameless' (Steffie).
> 
> Andy



*Adonis in a hula skirt* move over Steffie gail is here. pLEASE nice kind andy can i join you


----------



## Andy HB

gail1 said:


> *Adonis in a hula skirt* move over Steffie gail is here. pLEASE nice kind andy can i join you



Just make sure that you're ready and packed on Sunday evening! The virtual airport lounge (first class, of course!) will be open for all those wishing to come along. 

"'Ere Northey! Get a move on with that spray on tan will you?"

Andy


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> Just make sure that you're ready and packed on Sunday evening! The virtual airport lounge (first class, of course!) will be open for all those wishing to come along.
> 
> "'Ere Northey! Get a move on with that spray on tan will you?"
> 
> Andy



Packed and ready to go, as its first class lounge will there be nice fattening cream cakes Excuse the vast amount of luggage suitcase is clothes the two bags are all my meds:mad


----------



## gail1

This is clive hes part of the airport lounge staff.


----------



## Steff

yesssssssssssssssssssssssssss mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ukjohn

Hey Steff, steady on, I thought you were saving yourself for me...


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Hey Steff, steady on, I thought you were saving yourself for me...



ROFL,,, mmm all that hair really does it for me babyyyy


----------



## Steff

Right im offski back after 4 x 

Bye all been lovely seeing this place moving again, if only for a short while.
Bring on the new look area


----------



## twinnie

gail1 said:


> This is clive hes part of the airport lounge staff.



mmmmm lovely will the island staff be like him too ?


----------



## gail1

twinnie said:


> mmmmm lovely will the island staff be like him too ?


This is for Twinnie, here are the island staff in there working outfits. They are called Monday, Tuesday,Wednesday,Thursday,Friday And Saturday. There is no Sunday after all a lady has to have one day of rest a week.


----------



## Steff

ooooh this place is becoming more and more appealing


----------



## gail1

This is for you guys who are coming. Betty is part of the island staff


----------



## am64

evening all been in bed most of today ...b******* cold yuk !


----------



## Steff

aww gail i saw her as well 


aww no am not agian, xx


oops just realised it was northerner and not yourself who deleted it, not to the forum taste Al?


----------



## Northerner

Gents, we will be entertained on the island by...well, let's call her 'Babooshka'


----------



## Steff

Grrrr he has to get her in somehow lol..


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> ...oops just realised it was northerner and not yourself who deleted it, not to the forum taste Al?



A bit too horrific, have to consider the more sensitive souls!  Sorry Gail, I know you only meant it as a bit of fun!


----------



## Hazel

Can I put in a request for George Clooney (or lookalike), pure eye candy

ah, a girl can dream.............


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Can I put in a request for George Clooney (or lookalike), pure eye candy
> 
> ah, a girl can dream.............



Just for you, my dear


----------



## Hazel

oh God, it's the eyes - ah..................

thanks Alan


----------



## shiv

Whatever floats your boat Hazel


----------



## shiv

I've got 3 things planned that I want to do to raise money next year. I think they're all really cool (2 I don't want to say just yet, 1 is a half marathon!) and I just want to do them now lol.


----------



## cazscot

This is my man of the moment, can I bring him?  Its the voice that does it ...


----------



## ypauly

shiv said:


> I've got 3 things planned that I want to do to raise money next year. I think they're all really cool (2 I don't want to say just yet, 1 is a half marathon!) and I just want to do them now lol.


You can't do that!!! the suspense of finding out the other two will kill us lol.


Why has this turned into "post pics of ugly blokes thread"


----------



## shiv

Apparently a taxi to work will cost an arm and a leg. Looks like I'm walking it. Brilliant - walking to work at 5.45am?! Fun.


----------



## Freddie99

Ok, being jobless and therefore looking for one absolutely sucks. Screw you first year at uni.


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> Apparently a taxi to work will cost an arm and a leg. Looks like I'm walking it. Brilliant - walking to work at 5.45am?! Fun.



Get your running shoes on  That's what I used to do when public transport failed me. Can you go along the seafront? Won't be much fun now that it's dark at that time of the morning, so do take care.


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> Ok, being jobless and therefore looking for one absolutely sucks. Screw you first year at uni.



Tom, did you lose your job because it was tied into your Uni course? Hope you can find something soon


----------



## Freddie99

Northerner said:


> Tom, did you lose your job because it was tied into your Uni course? Hope you can find something soon



My contract is due to be terminated along with the salary and the fees funding. At least I got this month's wages. Still absolutely buggered though.


----------



## katie

Caz, who is he?  Today i'm mostly fancying this guy:






Does this make me very strange? 
He may have lost, but he's still the hotter brother


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Caz, who is he?  Today i'm mostly fancying this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this make me very strange?
> He may have lost, but he's still the hotter brother



thinks its richard armitage katie.

nt strange at all i can see the attraction


----------



## Steff

Nights all x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Nights all x



Night Steffie!


----------



## katie

Thanks Steff, glad i'm not too weird  Goodnight xx


----------



## am64

just got up to take more tablets sniff sniff ... 
thanks for the poems from laugh night im mean last night ....


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> just got up to take more tablets sniff sniff ...
> thanks for the poems from laugh night im mean last night ....



Aw Am! I hope you manage to get some sleep and are feeling better in the morning


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Aw Am! I hope you manage to get some sleep and are feeling better in the morning



fanks ....sniff ...ive been asleep most of today


----------



## ypauly

katie said:


> Caz, who is he?  Today i'm mostly fancying this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this make me very strange?
> He may have lost, but he's still the hotter brother


Looks like he should be driving thunderbird 5 to me lol


----------



## am64

YOU YOU YOU YPAULY ...you started this internet cold virus !!!


----------



## ypauly

am64 said:


> YOU YOU YOU YPAULY ...you started this internet cold virus !!!



Moi?


me?


never surely not.



aatishhuuuu


----------



## am64

are you better now ...how long does it last ?


----------



## ypauly

am64 said:


> are you better now ...how long does it last ?



Yes better now thanks, lasted about 10 days. although only 2 days were really bad.


----------



## Steff

Morning all have a good day


----------



## gail1

OMG its 840 on a Sunday and Im up Morning all


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> OMG its 840 on a Sunday and Im up Morning all



is that rare then gail lol x?X


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone...

Hope you are all busy packing ready for our late night flight to the new Tropical Island  I hope Andy has arranged a welcome cocktail party.

Gail theres no white Knickers in the corner shop on the Island, so don't worry 

enjoy your day
John.


----------



## Andy HB

I regret to announce that because the virtual Eyjafj?ll volcano has just erupted again there will be no virtual flights this evening to St Bedeia (the virtual tropical island in the virtual mid Pacific area).

But, good news! I've rigged my rowing machine to a couple of virtual canoes and will be able to take you there myself. Consequently, the arrival time at St Bedeia is virtually unaffected.

Andy "The virtually virtuous" HB


----------



## rossi_mac

morning all, working even at home on sunday sucks! 

Have one on me


----------



## cazscot

Morning all

Am - hope you are feeling better soon (hugs)

I am loaded with this cold also  going back to my bed only got up to have a cuppa and take some tablets...  But at least with my throat being so sore I dont want to eat anything LOL.

See you all in the tropical island soon.


----------



## am64

soz to hear that caz ..feeling better thanks to the beechams ....if peoples dont want to get to the island on andys rowing machine ...ive made virtual contact with my virtual mate richie branson and hes taking us by balloon !!


----------



## gail1

_Gail theres no white Knickers in the corner shop on the Island, so don't worry_
ukjohn Who said I was going to wear any LOL
Steffie me being up that early is as rare as hens teeth, in fact I was so tired I went back to bed had a nice snooze and have only just got up again. The joys of living on your own.
Andy i have hired my own canoe team. Methinks the journey may take some time


----------



## gail1

Why o why did when round a friends yesterday and she said do u want a deep fat fryer I say yes. There is now a bag of chips in the freezer as well I dont know how that happened Can you hear that voice saying Gail eat me you know you want to mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Andy HB

gail1 said:


> _Gail theres no white Knickers in the corner shop on the Island, so don't worry_
> ukjohn Who said I was going to wear any LOL
> Steffie me being up that early is as rare as hens teeth, in fact I was so tired I went back to bed had a nice snooze and have only just got up again. The joys of living on your own.
> Andy i have hired my own canoe team. Methinks the journey may take some time



Only the four man rowing team? I'd have thought that the coxed eights were a minimum (if you'll pardon the expression)!


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> Only the four man rowing team? I'd have thought that the coxed eights were a minimum (if you'll pardon the expression)!



I want some rest on the way there Andy but however mmmm Think of those strong arms those legs. Excuse me I think I need to go lay down in a dark room


----------



## shiv

Today I found out the hard way that it takes an hour to walk to work.

I also discovered that I need to drop my basal to 30% max for about 5 hours afterwards. I'd woken up slightly high so thought I'd walk it off - walked it off and then some!

Dropped my pump TWICE today. Ouchie!!!


----------



## Steff

afternoon all xx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> afternoon all xx



Hiya Steffie!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hiya Steffie!



Things ok Northey? x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Things ok Northey? x



Yup! Quiet day today. It's starting to get cold now. might have to put my heating on soon


----------



## cazscot

Evening all, I am bored out my scull .  There is only so much trashy tv one can watch when feeling crappy 




Northerner said:


> Yup! Quiet day today. It's starting to get cold now. might have to put my heating on soon



My central heating has been on since Thursday and I have dug out my think pjays and hot water bottle ...


----------



## Steff

evening all xxx 

soooooooo cold


----------



## lucy123

Hi All,

Cazscot I am sat in my pyjamas and dressing gown with heating on too.

My son has just called from Qatar and can see why he lives there now.

The days are so much shorter in the winter!

Hope you feel better soon - make sure you are waited on hand and foot!


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Cazscot I am sat in my pyjamas and dressing gown with heating on too.
> 
> My son has just called from Qatar and can see why he lives there now.
> 
> The days are so much shorter in the winter!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon - make sure you are waited on hand and foot!




Thanks Lucy gonna fill myself full on lemsip and hopefully that will help. Glad to know I am not the only one in pyjamas already LOL...  Suppose I cant complain, I mean it is nearly the end of September and that is the heating just going on!


----------



## Andy HB

cazscot said:


> Thanks Lucy gonna fill myself full on lemsip and hopefully that will help. Glad to know I am not the only one in pyjamas already LOL...  Suppose I cant complain, I mean it is nearly the end of September and that is the heating just going on!



I hope the sniffles go away soon.

Anyway, please make your way to the departure lounge and start thinking of a warm azure sea lapping gently against white sandy beaches!

That and a nice hot toddy!

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Can I bring my surf boards, canoe, and make up bag please?
Oh and my computer? and my mobile?  .....and all my clothes (you never know what to leave out)....and my treadmill, cross trainer and punch bag and gloves please?


----------



## Steff

looking forward to the unveling tomorrow .


----------



## cazscot

Andy HB said:


> I hope the sniffles go away soon.
> 
> Anyway, please make your way to the departure lounge and start thinking of a warm azure sea lapping gently against white sandy beaches!
> 
> That and a nice hot toddy!
> 
> Andy



Thanks Andy, I am there...  Can just picture the sand and sea ahhh 



lucy123 said:


> Can I bring my surf boards, canoe, and make up bag please?
> Oh and my computer? and my mobile?  .....and all my clothes (you never know what to leave out)....and my treadmill, cross trainer and punch bag and gloves please?



Gosh Lucy - not taking much are you  



Steffie said:


> looking forward to the unveling tomorrow .



So am I...


----------



## cazscot

Rght goodnight one and all.  I have been up for 3 hours so time to get back to bed me thinks!  Along with my hotwater bottle and fluffy bed socks


----------



## Andy HB

*Time Ladies and Gentlemen PLEASE!!*

Because Andy also feels like an early night, the new Tropical Island paradise is already available to receive its new guests.

The Banting and Best is therefore now closed for business.

No doubt, over the coming autumn and winter months it will be receiving a make over in preparation for the new year and may well be reopened.

Please make your way to the departure lounge where I believe that the coxless eights will be taking you to your destination (sorry Gail, the coxed eights couldn't make it). 

Andy


----------



## Northerner

Pub refurbished and open for business again


----------



## Lindarose

I found myself on here with a nice glass of rose. Cheers everyone. Let me buy the first round


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Lindarose said:


> I found myself on here with a nice glass of rose. Cheers everyone. Let me buy the first round


Thanks Lindarose...I'll be with you shortly.  Mine's a G&T please.

In accordance with DL's strict dress code (see Birmingham thread) I'm dressing up for the grand re-opening.  It's an excellent opportunity to wear my sassy new shoes:


----------



## Lindarose

Oh get you marsbar! Arnt they lovely. 
I just dived in straight from sunbathing in back garden. Definitely no pic! 
But G&T awaits you


----------



## Ljc

Oh WOW our own special pub.  My that sofa dos look comfy . Thanks Lindrose I'll have a nice cold cider please.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Lindarose said:


> Oh get you marsbar! Arnt they lovely.
> I just dived in straight from sunbathing in back garden. Definitely no pic!
> But G&T awaits you


They're ridiculously high, but I'm ridiculously short.
So that's me in red stiletto's and you in your bikini.  I understand that Jonsi is wearing fancy dress today.  Perhaps he'll drop in soon.


----------



## Ljc

Nice shoes.


----------



## Lindarose

Cold cider sounds lovely Ljc. So long as there's room for marsbar if her feet get sore we can all fit on the sofa!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Ljc said:


> Nice shoes.


Thanks LJC.  Have you dressed up for the occasion or are you taking your lead from the virtually naked Lindarose?


----------



## Ljc

Hold on I'll budge up a bit, plenty of room for everyone now.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Lindarose said:


> Cold cider sounds lovely Ljc. So long as there's room for marsbar if her feet get sore we can all fit on the sofa!


Oh...I learned my lesson about wearing bonkers shoes many years ago Lindarose.  I always have some folding ballet pumps in my handbag.


----------



## Ljc

I'm under wraps  you wouldn't want to see this wrinkly near naked lol.


----------



## Jonsi

I think that I'm in the chair seeing as I've just become a Grandad!! Drinks all round Landlord - I shall have a pint of your finest foaming Ale
I'm paying with virtual money because I'm told I'll need all the real stuff for the Grandson. Just ordered him a Drum Kit off eBay! Payback time son ...payback.
If DL orders a pint ...of Haig tell him I'll stand a couple of doubles but not a pint ...that would be plain irresponsible.
I think MySpareTootsies really wants a 2 litre bottle of Buckie!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Ljc said:


> I'm under wraps  you wouldn't want to see this wrinkly near naked lol.


That wouldn't worry me in the slightest.  While we're all gals together we can let it all hang out


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I think that I'm in the chair seeing as I've just become a Grandad!! Drinks all round Landlord - I shall have a pint of your finest foaming Ale
> I'm paying with virtual money because I'm told I'll need all the real stuff for the Grandson. Just ordered him a Drum Kit off eBay! Payback time son ...payback.
> If DL orders a pint ...of Haig tell him I'll stand a couple of doubles but not a pint ...that would be plain irresponsible.
> I think MySpareTootsies really wants a 2 litre bottle of Buckie!


Congratulations Grandpa Jonsi!  Hope the little feller and his mum are both in fine fettle.
I'll have another G&T please.  May as well start as I mean to go on.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I'm under wraps  you wouldn't want to see this wrinkly near naked lol.


Oh, I don't know, I'm very broad minded, and I promise not to bring my reading glasses. 

Mines a Diet Coke, ice and lemon. And yes, a straw- lets get really decadent


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Oh, I don't know, I'm very broad minded, and I promise not to bring my reading glasses.
> 
> Mines a Diet Coke, ice and lemon. And yes, a straw- lets get really decadent


I HATE READING GLASSES 
You look in the mirror without them and everything seems OK...then put them on and instantly age 10 years.  Pesky specs.  Grrrr


----------



## Lindarose

A bit like magnifying make up mirrors


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> I HATE READING GLASSES
> You look in the mirror without them and everything seems OK...then put them on and instantly age 10 years.  Pesky specs.  Grrrr


I need them now after the surgeon 'fixed' my short sightedness when he put plastic lenses in after taking the cataracts away.

Ice and a slice Tootsie?


----------



## Jonsi

BTW ...who's the Landlord and what are the Bar staff called? If this is going to be my local (my nearest local is 3 miles away - no D&D for me and it's a dump anyway)


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I have to respectfully request folks that you all up, up up yer game. None of you appear to know much about running a bar. First off we need a rather eclectic music selection I shall begin with:






































I will be arranging some live acts including a lady who dances with a snake wrapped round her head. A feller who throws knives at balloons around a woman spinning on a vertical turntable. By the way he is blindfolded. There will be more........................................................


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Thanks Lindarose...I'll be with you shortly.  Mine's a G&T please.
> 
> In accordance with DL's strict dress code (see Birmingham thread) I'm dressing up for the grand re-opening.  It's an excellent opportunity to wear my sassy new shoes:
> View attachment 1903




Toadstool if you wear those shoes in bed can I ask what are you doing next Saturday?


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> I will be arranging some live acts including a lady who dances with a snake wrapped round her head. A feller who throws knives at balloons around a woman spinning on a vertical turntable. By the way he is blindfolded. There will be more........................................................


As a part-time Impressoi...Impersar...Ampersan...Agent for Acts, I know a man who folds and twists dogs into balloons ...he's good for a 20 minute set. Then there's _'the Retinopathy Two'_ ...they don't sing or play music or do anything really except crash around the stage bumping into things then apologising. It's as funny as the Chuckle Brothers but without the inane scripts and stupid hairstyles...and £15 cheaper. Finally, Elvis Prestwich and his organ reprising his 1981 debut Album "Vintage Vimto", a crowd pleaser if ever there was ...he's been a warm up man for Stephen Hawking's cousin and almost won the Holmfirth & District Horticultural Society's Open Mic 'Slam' Challenge Trophy (Sponsored by K Gribble's Offal Emporium) ...twice


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'll have a large whiskey.


----------



## Lindarose

Think you could do with one Matk. Cheers!
I'm off pitta here now as working this evening and need to get dressed!
I'll prob look in after if it's before closing time


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> As a part-time Impressoi...Impersar...Ampersan...Agent for Acts, I know a man who folds and twists dogs into balloons ...he's good for a 20 minute set. Then there's _'the Retinopathy Two'_ ...they don't sing or play music or do anything really except crash around the stage bumping into things then apologising. It's as funny as the Chuckle Brothers but without the inane scripts and stupid hairstyles...and £15 cheaper. Finally, Elvis Prestwich and his organ reprising his 1981 debut Album "Vintage Vimto", a crowd pleaser if ever there was ...he's been a warm up man for Stephen Hawking's cousin and almost won the Holmfirth & District Horticultural Society's Open Mic 'Slam' Challenge Trophy (Sponsored by K Gribble's Offal Emporium) ...twice




Jonsi you are a most troubled youth. How would you like to be our entertainments manager? If so can you book the band Half Man Half Biscuit. i thought that Dead Men Don't Need season Tickets was a truly modern classic.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Enjoy the weekend everyone.  I'm off to Barcelona for my birthday.  Hurrah!  See you all next week.  Over and oot.


----------



## mikeyB

I forgot to mention, gang, that I do have bar work experience, so I'm happy to help out. I have to admit, I don't have big blond hair or big boobs. Will just loose morals do?


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> I forgot to mention, gang, that I do have bar work experience, so I'm happy to help out. I have to admit, I don't have big blond hair or big boobs. Will just loose morals do?


I'm alright with that ...loose morals, nothing wrong with that as far as an see ...it's a Yes from me


----------



## Andy HB

mikeyB said:


> I forgot to mention, gang, that I do have bar work experience, so I'm happy to help out. I have to admit, I don't have big blond hair or big boobs. Will just loose morals do?



But you're good at pulling, I trust?

Pints, that is. Mine's a pint o' mild please.

Andy


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> Enjoy the weekend everyone.  I'm off to Barcelona for my birthday.  Hurrah!  See you all next week.  Over and oot.


Quick ...someone phone el Embasseria Del Populos España pronto ...is it fair just to let her go there like that ...without warning them I mean. Y'know what she's like after two Wine Gums let alone 3 litres of _El Ruffo_ _Primero_ Sangria. Look out Spain ...here she comes.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> I forgot to mention, gang, that I do have bar work experience, so I'm happy to help out. I have to admit, I don't have big blond hair or big boobs. Will just loose morals do?



 I can supply you with a wig and something to stick up yer jumper. You could be the very next hot thing on the island. Think about it Michael it could open up a whole new world of kinky fun for you


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Enjoy the weekend everyone.  I'm off to Barcelona for my birthday.  Hurrah!  See you all next week.  Over and oot.



Have a great weekend Toadstool and don't do anything that I would. Those Barcelona fuzz carry guns and CS gas


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> I can supply you with a wig and something to stick up yer jumper. You could be the very next hot thing on the island. Think about it Michael it could open up a whole new world of kinky fun for you


Would I have to shave off the beard, or just brass it out like Kenny Everett used to do?


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Would I have to shave off the beard, or just brass it out like Kenny Everett used to do?


I think the beard should stay ...it's very _IN_ to look like the Queen's dad these days


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> I can supply you with a wig and something to stick up yer jumper.


he says that to everyone ...


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Would I have to shave off the beard, or just brass it out like Kenny Everett used to do?




Mikey do not let it hold you back baby. My  mother had a beard and sideburns and it didn't seem to bother my dad too much. Mindy you he had his hair in pigtails. I was forced to endure a most confused childhood


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> he says that to everyone ...




Have we covered this subject before Jonsi?


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> Enjoy the weekend everyone.  I'm off to Barcelona for my birthday.  Hurrah!  See you all next week.  Over and oot.


nice to be invited eh? She flies off to Barcelona for the weekend - where am I going? I'm hitting the high spot of Stoke on Trent. Where did I go wrong?


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Have we covered this subject before Jonsi?


the screen has gone all wavy ...it's ...it's...like a dream ...it's ...deja vu.

doo _dee_ doo _dee_ doo _dee_ doo _dee_ doo _dee_ doo _dee_ doo _dee_ doo _dee_


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi smell the coffee baby Stoke On Trent is the jewel of the Staffordshire Riviera. It don't mean a thing if you ain't got that Stoke swing. I'm sure there was a jazz classic on that very subject


----------



## Jonsi

uncanny ...this is on page 333 ...that's the sign of half the Beast!

_*Wooooo - woooo*_


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> the screen has gone all wavy ...it's ...it's...like a dream ...it's ...deja vu.
> 
> doo _dee_ doo _dee_ doo _dee_ doo _dee_ doo _dee_ doo _dee_ doo _dee_ doo _dee_




Jonsibwoy you are rising quickly through the ranks. Entertainments manager and now special fx wizard too. Drink it all in baby


----------



## Diabeticliberty

The beast? As a small aside do you know which legendary creature was half man and half beast?
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Yeah that's right it was Buffalo Bill


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi we have a new potential criminal element to join our merry troupe. A geezer by the name of @Marsbar63  a proper barn pot. Apparently he is a high roller in the B+Q do it yourself empire. If he joins us we can get cheap watering cans and 6" galvanised nails


----------



## Northerner

Marsbartoastie said:


> Enjoy the weekend everyone.  I'm off to Barcelona for my birthday.  Hurrah!  See you all next week.  Over and oot.


Have a smashing time


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Jonsi we have a new potential criminal element to join our merry troupe. A geezer by the name of @Marsbar63  a proper barn pot. Apparently he is a high roller in the B+Q do it yourself empire. If he joins us we can get cheap watering cans and 6" galvanised nails


...I've seen Dusky Pink, Nuclear Yellow and a fetching Aquamarine being put onto girls' nails but I've never seen them Galvanised with 6" extensions - it'd give you that 'Wolverine look' but a bit awkward when it came to 'Andrex time'


----------



## Diabeticliberty

We once had some very cheap and nasty toilet roll none of your extended array of finger nail colours could have covered up that particular misadventure


----------



## Marsbar63

Diabeticliberty said:


> Jonsi we have a new potential criminal element to join our merry troupe. A geezer by the name of @Marsbar63  a proper barn pot. Apparently he is a high roller in the B+Q do it yourself empire. If he joins us we can get cheap watering cans and 6" galvanised nails


6" galvanised nails!!! What is it a crucifixion or some weird rite's of passage ceremony for new DUK members? Suppose I'll be expected to fill the watering can from a set distance before I can join the gang.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy Mars Bar my little creme egg how is the busy cut and thrust of the home improvement high flying executive then? The watering can challenge should you choose to accept it is to half fill the can from a  distance of no less than 16ft. How does that grab you. It is of course a sterling challenge but the rewards are great. 3 weeks ago Jonsi was just a regular pleb. Look at him now baby. The most irregular pleb that ever went to Wrexham. Mars Bar great honour is beckoning you in. Come on you know you want to....................


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Mars Bar great honour is beckoning you in. Come on you know you want to....................



he says that to everyone ...


----------



## Stitch147

Evening all. Just home from work, not going back now until the 26th. Beer please!


----------



## Marsbar63

Jonsi said:


> he says that to everyone ...


Worryingly I suspect he does. The most worrying aspect of his " welcome" was his final plea for friendship,
" come on you know you want to" 
How many poor, unsuspecting souls have fallen for this only to find themselves discarded like a piece of chewing gum on his bedpost the following morning. 
I'm no trophy diabetic for him to show off to his cohorts.


----------



## AlisonM

Marsbartoastie said:


> Enjoy the weekend everyone.  I'm off to Barcelona for my birthday.  Hurrah!  See you all next week.  Over and oot.


And look out for that ruddy great lizard, it's Nessie's cousin.


----------



## AlisonM

Diabeticliberty said:


> Jonsi we have a new potential criminal element to join our merry troupe. A geezer by the name of @Marsbar63  a proper barn pot. Apparently he is a high roller in the B+Q do it yourself empire. If he joins us we can get cheap watering cans and 6" galvanised nails


I think you may find that's bampot, ya bam ye. Can he do fork handles?


----------



## AlisonM

Oh and mine's a pint please barkeep. Belhaven 80/- will do nicely.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbar63 said:


> Worryingly I suspect he does. The most worrying aspect of his " welcome" was his final plea for friendship,
> " come on you know you want to"
> How many poor, unsuspecting souls have fallen for this only to find themselves discarded like a piece of chewing gum on his bedpost the following morning.
> I'm no trophy diabetic for him to show off to his cohorts.





Never let it be said that you were not extended the true hand of entente cordiale. Mr Jarspart you would have made a welcome addition to our fold. We need B+Q executives as part of our grand plan for retail park domination. You choose to accuse me of eating chewing gum in bed when in truth I only eat pickled herring. I am duly completely devastated. For your information Mr Smartypantschocolateconfectionery (gawd that was hard to type) trophy diabetics are ten a penny. Ha ha what say ye to that then?


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Ha ha what say ye to that then?


Ha, Sirrr, Oi'm a-thinkin that ye's a-been takin' those they Poldark tablets again


----------



## Mark Parrott

Can l have a barley wine please? Gold label will do.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Can l have a barley wine please? Gold label will do.


Oh YUK!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott said:


> Can l have a barley wine please? Gold label will do.




You gotta be shittin' me right? Gold Label barley wine is what the bag heads use to take thd edge off their rattle. I once drank 10 cans and went blind for a fortnight then I realised that I still had my hands over my eyes. Ye gods man you will end up with curly teeth


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> Oh and mine's a pint please barkeep. Belhaven 80/- will do nicely.


It's Babycham or a small white wine for the ladies, I'm afraid. Keeps better order.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> It's Babycham or a small white wine for the ladies, I'm afraid. Keeps better order.


Snort! Just you try it son, you'll be getting a new job singing soprano with the Vienna Boys Choir. I'll have a nice ladylike pint if you please and refrain from dancing on the tables (they aren't up to my weight).


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mikey, Mikey I will.have a pint of Wobbly Bob real ale and some of that hot brain wuthering vodka that you put onto but I am still frightened out of my wits to risk opening. If you are gonna end up lying on your arse under the table it's probably best to be warm as my old granny used to say


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> Snort! Just you try it son, you'll be getting a new job singing soprano with the Vienna Boys Choir. I'll have a nice ladylike pint if you please and refrain from dancing on the tables (they aren't up to my weight).


I think that response more or less demonstrates my point.


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> Mikey, Mikey I will.have a pint of Wobbly Bob real ale and some of that hot brain wuthering vodka that you put onto but I am still frightened out of my wits to risk opening. If you are gonna end up lying on your arse under the table it's probably best to be warm as my old granny used to say


It's not just your brain that gets the wuthering, I can tell you that for nowt.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> I think that response more or less demonstrates my point.




Michael I think it best you know that Ali Bongo @AlisonM is not a lady to be trifled with.  I once mace a posy on here and she sent me the heebie geebies and I was walking with my hands in the air for a fortnight like an Italian prisoner of war. Best you give the lady what she wants or hell will follow and even St. Peter will not be able to save your sorry derriere


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> It's not just your brain that gets the wuthering, I can tell you that for nowt.



I do so love the way in which you casually drip feed me the 'hard line' on just what veritable delights this devils brew is going to bestow upon me. I would say thanks again for pointing the stuff out to me but to be frank it would ring completely insincere


----------



## AlisonM

Diabeticliberty said:


> Michael I think it best you know that Ali Bongo @AlisonM is not a lady to be trifled with.  I once mace a posy on here and she sent me the heebie geebies and I was walking with my hands in the air for a fortnight like an Italian prisoner of war. Best you give the lady what she wants or hell will follow and even St. Peter will not be able to save your sorry derriere


See, he knows me well. I'm a Highlander, think painted blue and screaming but without the wee Aussie nyaff - I'm taller than he is anyway and I can do the accent whether it's Weegian or Teuchter. In fact I'm tall enough to gie yer kneecaps a Glesca kiss.


----------



## Marsbar63

Diabeticliberty said:


> Never let it be said that you were not extended the true hand of entente cordiale. Mr Jarspart you would have made a welcome addition to our fold. We need B+Q executives as part of our grand plan for retail park domination. You choose to accuse me of eating chewing gum in bed when in truth I only eat pickled herring. I am duly completely devastated. For your information Mr Smartypantschocolateconfectionery (gawd that was hard to type) trophy diabetics are ten a penny. Ha ha what say ye to that then?


Get me a snowball with a glace cherry and who knows?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

AlisonM said:


> See, he knows me well. I'm a Highlander, think painted blue and screaming but without the wee Aussie nyaff - I'm taller than he is anyway and I can do the accent whether it's Weegian or Teuchter. In fact I'm tall enough to gie yer kneecaps a Glesca kiss.




Ali Bongo I have no part in any aspect of going to war with the Jock Massive. Not when they field such formidable lieutenants as yersel. If you wanna beat up MikeyB he isn't really part of our jollee boys gang in any case just please don't gie me kneecaps any of that Glesca kiss stuff me darling.  I know when I am outgunned and out of my league. I like my kneecaps facing the same direction as my heed. Yer dig momma?


----------



## Marsbar63

Hi Mark Parrott. I thought Gold Label had been banned.
As a youth working the bar at my local working men's club, Gold Label was the go to drink for the older lady who wanted to get drunk in the shortest possible time with the minimum expense.
Always made the last game of bingo fun.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbar63 said:


> Hi Mark Parrott. I thought Gold Label had been banned.
> As a youth working the bar at my local working men's club, Gold Label was the go to drink for the older lady who wanted to get drunk in the shortest possible time with the minimum expense.
> Always made the last game of bingo fun.




How do you get 4 old ladies to shout bitch?
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Get the fifth one to shout bingo


----------



## Jonsi

Mark Parrott said:


> Can l have a barley wine please? Gold label will do.


Many moons ago my mother was hosting a Whist evening at home. The rest of the household vacated the house to give them space (and not get roped in). 

My father (a ship's plumber) had been given a couple of large bottles of something by the Captain of a visiting German ship after doing a quick job for him. Dad read the German label and worked out that it was a wine of some sort, mainly due to the word 'weine' and a drawing of a bunch of grapes. He told Mam that the Ladies could have this wine for their evening before he too went out.

Fast forward several hours and it was time to go home. I walked into the living room where Mam and the Ladies were in fits of giggles, some laughing so much they were in tears. The room was full of half cut old biddies. The wine was all gone. Mam said all the Ladies had thoroughly enjoyed it. 

I read the label... Branntweine. My 'O' level German helped... German for Brandy! No wonder the Biddies were three sheets to the wind!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi I think it smacks a little bit disrespectful to brand your mother and her pals 'a bunch of half cut old biddies'. Your story however did reduce me to tears of laughter. For my own part in all the time that my mam was alive I never saw her drink. It was only very late in her life that she explained that as a kid she once went out with my old man and polished off 3/4 of a bottle of brandy. They let her sleep it off in the pub as genuinely no one would attempt to wake her as she was hard as nails and even my dad would never front her for fear she would leather him. As a kid I learned the true meaning of corporal punishment. God how I miss her


----------



## AlisonM

ROFL @Jonsi, my mam was under the table after half a glass of sherry, never could hold her liquor. Splash a little Bailey's on her ice cream and she'd be stocious. Don't recall her ever raising a hand to us, but my she had a fine pair of lungs. You could hear her yelling in Inverness when we were in Köln.


----------



## mikeyB

When I was about 2 years old, I was taken to a family wedding. My uncle Joe picked me up and sat me on the bar. While his back was turned, I drank the best part of a bottle of IPA. True story, went down in family legend. I slept for most of the next day, apparently.

So it's all Uncle Joe's fault.


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> See, he knows me well. I'm a Highlander, think painted blue and screaming but without the wee Aussie nyaff - I'm taller than he is anyway and I can do the accent whether it's Weegian or Teuchter. In fact I'm tall enough to gie yer kneecaps a Glesca kiss.


Even a highlander in full fig and emboldened by a skinful wouldn't hit a man in a wheelchair. Mind, a highland lass might....


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Even a highlander in full fig and emboldened by a skinful wouldn't hit a man in a wheelchair. Mind, a highland lass might....


Might run over your toes with my 'rollator' though. I have no shame.


----------



## mikeyB

Eek. Robot wars


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Ali Bongo @AlisonM and Victor Meldrew @mikeyB 
as self appointed head of security in this establishment I must ask you to desist from any form of robotic acrimony as it disturbs our clientele and we run a relatively respectable establishment here. Any further infractions will be met by the severest punishment which could involve your bare naked arses bring whipped with a cold dead herring*

*NB herring will be subject to market availability and price. A trout or mackerel may be used as substitute. Please advise your security manager of any fish allergies you may have and suitable alternative punishment will be provided


----------



## Mark T

Oh dear a bit of a rough lot in here, can't anyone have a game of darts without people tipping the tables and spilling their drinks?


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Ali Bongo @AlisonM and Victor Meldrew @mikeyB
> as self appointed head of security ...<snip>  _*which could involve your bare naked arses bring whipped with a cold dead herring*_*


Does anyone else see a worrying theme developing in the Dribbling Libertine's posts of late...???


----------



## Jonsi

Mark T said:


> Oh dear a bit of a rough lot in here, can't anyone have a game of darts without people tipping the tables and spilling their drinks?


I've just heard someone call a score of 742 from the darts area...

...apparently they're throwing Hedgehogs


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> Does anyone else see a worrying theme developing in the Dribbling Libertine's posts of late...???




I like fish and all things fishy. Some might suggest rather too much but they'll just have to deal with it and move along. Have you a problem with this bub? Well do ya ? Do ya? Do ya?


On a related matter I have not gone all Poldark but I have just got some Poldark glasses. They are great in the sun and the world looks kinda twee through them


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> I like fish and all things fishy.


..._erm _...that wasn't the theme I picked up on


----------



## Lindarose

I'm not exactly allergic but really don't like a fishy smell. I'm not a intending to cause any disturbance but would appreciate it I can miss out on herring whipping. 
Game of darts up my street. Used to play in a team years ago and may see if I can find the arrows.


----------



## mikeyB

I'll bring dominoes. I can't be doing with high energy sports like darts


----------



## Andy HB

Ok, here's a challenge. Can anyone come up with a darts related joke which ends

"One nun dead and eight free".

Andy 

p.s. There's a picture of a crisp £5 note (assuming plastic can be crisp) available to the winner.


----------



## Jonsi

Can't remember the Dead Nun gag but I do know there's a guy over there in the snug selling eight legs of Venison for £50.
I said "_eight legs of Venison for £50! ...that's two deer_"


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> I'll bring dominoes. I can't be doing with high energy sports like darts


Hmm, my great granda and several hundred great uncles (OK, that's a slight exaggeration, there were only 8 of them) taught me to play when I was knee high to a midge. Maltese Cross anyone? As a dedicated southpaw anything sharp and pointy that needs aiming is dangerous in my dainty wee digits. You'd be in danger standing directly behind me.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Not 8 free, but close.

Man in a pub playing darts watched by a load of nuns.  First dart double top second dart double top.  Third dart bounces out hits one of the nuns in the eye and she drops down dead........ Caller shouts ONE NUN DEAD AND EIGHTY.


----------



## Mark T

Jonsi said:


> I've just heard someone call a score of 742 from the darts area...
> 
> ...apparently they're throwing Hedgehogs


Poor hedge!  Have to take the poor animal to http://www.sttiggywinkles.org.uk


----------



## Andy HB

Mark Parrott said:


> Not 8 free, but close.
> 
> Man in a pub playing darts watched by a load of nuns.  First dart double top second dart double top.  Third dart bounces out hits one of the nuns in the eye and she drops down dead........ Caller shouts ONE NUN DEAD AND EIGHTY.



That'll do for me! 

Your picture is in the post, sometime.

Andy


----------



## Marsbar63

There's a right commotion in the car park.
A family of itinerants are up in arms and threatening to set up a temporary camp.
Seems someone has stolen there takeaway and is throwing it around the bar.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Andy HB said:


> That'll do for me!
> 
> Your picture is in the post, sometime.
> 
> Andy


Yay!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Well while I've been well and truly hard at earning a crust it appears there has been  much tomfoolery. @mikeyB wanted dominoes so dominoes he will have.

A true story for a change from me.

I learned to play at the tender age of 11 being taught by my old granddad who was a rather cantankerous old luv. He used to beat me at the said silly game upto the tender age of about 14 when I found I was actually able to mount half a challenge to his prowess on the spots as they say in the dominoes community. By the age of 22 I was winning pretty much every time I played until the last point came whereby I could not get a game in England for fame and fortune had made me into a minor celebrity who no one would play against. I was doing contracting work then and my boss got a long term contract at Traw......Tr........oh bugger........Trawsfynydd Power Station in darkest Northest Wales. We were drinking in a pub in Wrexham and there was a game going on in the corner. The old spotty competitive edge kicked in and 4 hours later I was good to the sum of twelve hundred big ones as I just kept taking the shilling from the poor peasants. A very red faced family of 2 Welsh brothers and their sister were not amused and insisted that I placed the entire sum of my days winnings on the table for one hand of spots. Winner take all stylee. The pub fell silent as dominoe high drama filled every corner of the smoke filled bar. I was holding my own but my oh my these blodwyns were no slouch at the spots. Finally this big red light faced bird dropped the ball and my big break came along. Realising her blunder she looked me squarely in the eye and growled at me 'Now look see innit? If you win this hand the dollar is yours but my brothers and I are gonna take you outside and give you the hiding of your life and every one of those dominoes gets rammed up your hoop with the toe of my steel toed boot'. I wibbled, I wobbled, I wubbled could I let myself get beat up by a Welsh woman? I considered throwing the game but could not do so and won. The next thing I remember I was at A+E at Wrexham Hospital but the waiting room was packed out. I sat in agony with a bleeding rear end and a black eye. I could wait no longer and literally just charged at a doctors office and burst in. The doctor looked from over the top of a pair of horn rimmed glasses, cleared her throat and barked out 'Hoy, don't you ever knock?'


----------



## Northerner

I believed that for a minute!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> I believed that for a minute!


So did I.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> So did I.


I wonder what that tells us about DL?


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> I wonder what that tells us about DL?


He's kissed the Blarney Stone?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I said at the outset that it was true and it is. I still have the scar to prove it and the Welsh dear has 6 months left of her restraining order


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Ali Bongo have a whopping great big virtual kiss from me and not one of those Glasgow jobbies either *X*


----------



## Northerner

Diabeticliberty said:


> I said at the outset that it was true and it is. I still have the scar to prove it and the Welsh dear has 6 months left of her restraining order


Please don't show us!!!!  We believe!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

But its Friday, the night is young and my arse is so beautiful


----------



## mikeyB

If dominoes is that violent, I'm taking mine home. Snakes and ladders anybody?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Blimey Michael, gimme a break. That joke took a load of remembering from way back. Now I gotta think of a snakes and ladders joke too


----------



## mikeyB

Good job I didn't mention Twister then...


----------



## AlisonM

Oh yeuch, DL germs!


----------



## mikeyB

Right, time gentlemen and ladies, taxis are waiting. Early start tomorrow, it's World No Abuse Or Innuendo Day, so best behaviour please. I may not be around too much to supervise you horrible lot, because daughter and son-in-law are arriving with infant grandson, so I have to make sure the stairlift and electric wheelchair are locked. If I hear "again, grandad" one more time....


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Ok have a great day granddad Piccys would be nice but not obligatory. Hope you have a fantastic day young man


----------



## mikeyB

Day? They leave next Thursday I'll be skint. Does this pub do credit?


----------



## Jonsi

My girlfriend once asked me for an innuendo... So I gave her one


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I once asked my girlfriend if she was game? She said yes so I shot her


----------



## mikeyB

Come on lads, bar's open, and I would remind you that it's World No Abuse Or Innuendo Day.

There are two new barmen today over from Ireland, Patrick Fitzwilliam, and William Fitzpatrick. Give them a warm welcome, no need to lock up your daughters.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good Afternoon.  Bit quiet in here today.  Pint of Guinness please, and a packet of pork scratchings.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, it is a quiet day, so could you suck your pork scratchings instead of chewing? And here's a double G&T for the missus, on the house.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mr Bartender I have a hangover from hell. A tall glass of your finest low sugar cloudy lemonade for me please


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Top tip: don't drink gin for half the night then swap to Red Stripe. I've barely moved all day. Send help. And pork scratchings.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Top tip two: do not crack open a bottle of Haig single malt when your nephew turns up as he drinks a very small  one and leaves you to your own devices with the rest of the filthy stuff. I've barely moved all, day too. Send chocolate and more chocolate. I am teaching tomorrow morning and can barely face it


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Oh no! You sound worse off than me! My dad decided to put on a gig last night. I thought he was joking for months but no, he hired a venue (it's an old warehouse turned into a bar), paid for four bands to play, had a local brewery brew special beer, had three Street food vendors, a "speed artist", loads of glow sticks, inflatable ducks, beach balls and saxophones! About 400 people came. It was an amazing night but I am feeling very fragile today.

This is me,very drunk, playing the sax!!


----------



## mikeyB

We don't keep hangover cures behind the bar, only causes. And sorry, Rosie, the Lithuanian pork scratchings delivery boy has gone into hiding for some reason.


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> Aye, it is a quiet day, so could you suck your pork scratchings instead of chewing? And here's a double G&T for the missus, on the house.


Thanks Mikey


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Pork scratchings as in wrong on every level. They resemble the contents of a pigs ear canal and taste a damned sight worse.  


Mark, enjoy your pub snack


----------



## Mark Parrott

I used to hate the things.  Now I seem to have adapted to them.  Maybe diabetes affects the taste buds.


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> Pork scratchings as in wrong on every level. They resemble the contents of a pigs ear canal and taste a damned sight worse.
> 
> 
> Mark, enjoy your pub snack


Is this you criticising the quality catering in this establishment? Do that again, and you are barred. I suppose you don't like pickled eggs either?


----------



## AlisonM

No pork scratchings and I'm no allowit ma pint o choice? Wit kinda pub is this? Ahmur awa tae the Firkin an Finger.


----------



## mikeyB

Course you can have pork scratchings Alison. Next week, we'll have proper Scotch Pies to stick in the microwave. Made with mutton, like when I was young, not these beef abominations you get now. Grease running down your chin, lovely. As consumed in the Criterion Bar St Andrews with a half and a half.


----------



## Owen

I





mikeyB said:


> Is this you criticising the quality catering in this establishment? Do that again, and you are barred. I suppose you don't like pickled eggs either?


 think he may have a couple of picked eggs


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I am attempting to attract a broader clientele from some of the fine upstanding members of the forum who refuse to drink here. Apparently in some quarters it is considered to be a little bit low brow. Pork scratchings and greezy pies may not be the most optimistic starting point if we are to bring our establishment out of the forum dark side. Some folks out there eat posh nosh and wipe their arse ends with quilted lavvy roll. How about I offer you a compromise? You can have your haggis pies and pigs ear canal body matter if on the first Friday of every month I can book some strippers? It can be just like when I was a lad, 11 years of age stood on my tippy tip toes on top of a bin so that I could see through the broken window of the pub 2 streets away from me. Many a night I would limp away from that bin with a very, very stiff...................neck from straining to gaze upon Ample Annie And Her Amazing Asp. The lady had a live snake and a tattoo of a mongoose on her arse.  It used to terrify the snake rigid. I new exactly how the poor creature felt. Let's do this just for the sssssssssssake of tradition?


Did you see wot I did there then? Sssssssssssake I don't know where I drag em up from


----------



## mikeyB

I'm all for tradition, but we're not introducing chicken in a basket just for the posh nosh crowd, that's just a step too far, I hate these gastro arty farty pubs.

I'm all for strippers, but they have to be under 50, or if over make sure they get ironed first.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> I'm all for tradition, but we're not introducing chicken in a basket just for the posh nosh crowd, that's just a step too far, I hate these gastro arty farty pubs.
> 
> I'm all for strippers, but they have to be under 50, or if over make sure they get ironed first.


Just what I was thinking, I mean you're not exactly in the West End you know. You'll booking Max Boyce next


----------



## Marsbar63

Why not combine 2 events in one night.
Pork Scratching and Strippers night. I'm sure there'd be a lot of pork scratching going down with a good stripper on stage.
Any chance of a vodka?


----------



## Stitch147

I need to start hanging out more, as long as I can have a nice pint of real ale.


----------



## Marsbar63

One pint of real ale please barman.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Try the Wobbly Bob, 125% genuine brain rotting hallucinogenic fire water. If you don't like the taste of it don't worry you can take it home and fill your lawnmower with it. Your lawn will be like a billiard table. Do not spill it on your clothing as it reacts with cotton, nylon, rayon, pylon somebody please feed with some words ending in on i am quickly running out.


----------



## Marsbar63

That's gonna be hard......


----------



## Mark Parrott

Diabeticliberty said:


> Try the Wobbly Bob, 125% genuine brain rotting hallucinogenic fire water. If you don't like the taste of it don't worry you can take it home and fill your lawnmower with it. Your lawn will be like a billiard table. Do not spill it on your clothing as it reacts with cotton, nylon, rayon, pylon somebody please feed with some words ending in on i am quickly running out.


Radon? Calgon?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I'm all for strippers, but they have to be under 50, or if over make sure they get ironed first.



I logged on to check my birthday emails before heading out for the evening.  As I have a little time I thought I'd pop in and say hello...and what do I find?  I turn my back for a couple of days and you've all returned to being cavemen.

Strippers!  Strippers!!!  Over my dead putrefying corpse will there be strippers…crinkly or otherwise Mr Meldrew! 

I grew up in a world where on matchdays the local pub put up a huge banner reading ‘Pre-match Stripporama…12 strippers + pie and peas £5’.  Was the feminist movement something I dreamed? What are you going to do anyway?  Sit around dribbling down your shirt fronts while scrabbling around in your crotches?  Get a grip on yourselves you desperados and show some respect for the female clientele.

I feel much better now that I’ve got that off my voluptuous curvaceous soft creamy smooth caressable chest.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

You tell em MBT - we've been lost without you....welcome back


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Greyhound Gal said:


> You tell em MBT - we've been lost without you....welcome back



Slap it into them Greyhound Gal.  If you give an inch, they take a mile!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Does anyone else see a worrying theme developing in the Dribbling Libertine's posts of late...???


Having caught up with what’s been going on I must concur with your observation Jonsi.  Of late the Degenerate Lush seems to have developed a strange fixation.  Let’s hope he manages to get it out of his system soon…or he’ll be running around the bar showing his ‘bare naked ass’ to all and sundry.


----------



## Jonsi

I think The DribLib meant Male Strippers. As an Impreza I have a bunch of likely lads called The Chipolatas who'll do five 20 minute sets for £30. The only slight fly in the baby lotion is that Kevin has one of his chests so needs to keep his vest on.


----------



## AlisonM

Marsbartoastie said:


> /…or he’ll be running around the bar showing his ‘bare naked ass’ to all and sundry.


Oo-er.... Is it wurf an ogle then?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I think The DribLib meant Male Strippers. As an Impreza I have a bunch of likely lads called The Chipolatas who'll do five 20 minute sets for £30. The only slight fly in the baby lotion is that Kevin has one of his chests so needs to keep his vest on.


OMG!  I didn't see that one coming.   When did the Diabolical Ladyboy 'come out'?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

AlisonM said:


> Oo-er.... Is it wurf an ogle then?


You need to get out more Alison


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I have to go, but I'll be home tomorrow...so behave yourselves...and that means _all _of you.  I don't want to have to tell you again...or it'll be straight up the stairs and bed with no supper.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'm going home now. I'm missing casualty.


----------



## AlisonM

Marsbartoastie said:


> You need to get our more Alison


ROFL!


----------



## mikeyB

Looking at MarsbarT's message berating us for suggesting strippers, we get the rather provocative statement about her voluptuous soft creamy caressable chest. I thinks this counts as an audition for my planned haggis, neeps and lassies night, with her leading the girls on stage, stripping down to the tattoos just as the haggis is speared. I can see it now.......

Does anybody know her fees by the way? Do you think she might just accept payment in Sangria? Do you think I have only 24 hours to live?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Voluptuous curvaceous soft creamy smooth caressable chest? Have you been reading 40 Shades Of Grey perchance?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> I think The DribLib meant Male Strippers. As an Impreza I have a bunch of likely lads called The Chipolatas who'll do five 20 minute sets for £30. The only slight fly in the baby lotion is that Kevin has one of his chests so needs to keep his vest on.




The last Welsh stripper I saw was being sheared on the back of a quad bike in a meadow at Llandudno. For her grand finale she got chased into a shed by 2 rough collies and a geezer called Idris


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> Voluptuous curvaceous soft creamy smooth caressable chest? Have you been reading 40 Shades Of Grey perchance?


I assume this question is to our Spanish traveller rather than me?  And how come you can recognise the quote, DL. You haven't been in the grownup part of the library again have you?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> I assume this question is to our Spanish traveller rather than me?  And how come you can recognise the quote, DL. You haven't been in the grownup part of the library again have you?




I was aiming the comment at any poor dumb sap who was curious enough to respond to it. The Toadstool will receive her chastisement upon her return to forumfirma tomorrow.  For now let's start a conversation about naked ladies and let her return to us good and angry. I am not at all frightened of her but will let you begin the thing not because she scares the shit out of me, no not for that I will let you start out of common courtesy


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I don't know about you, but before any appearance on stage we need to test the veracity of the claims about our travellers décolletage. I'm up for it. I'm sure if I try the ultra reliable approach of "trust me, I'm a doctor", and equipped with my innate charm, I could pull it off. I mean, succeed. It would work better than your more unreconstructed lothario technique, but I'm open to discussion.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

You appear to have a golden ticket with the trust me I'm a doctor oooeeeerrrr matron line. All my silly smile and stupid one liners ever seem to land with are restraining orders from the local sheriff. With this in mind I think you should climb in the cage with tiger and throw the key through the bars. I do love the sight of a tiger gnawing the hind leg of a gazelle whoops sorry I meant a trained medical practitioner doling out some sound medical advice


----------



## mikeyB

Fair enough. Just don't you dare go back through your comments pressing the delete button. That's if they survive the blue pen of the powers that be. 

Maybe we'll just get away with being sent to bed with no supper. Mind you, it is a foolish woman who does that, there's nothing more fierce than me being hungry in bed. Refuelled with the jelly babies I keep by the bed, I'm unstoppable. There's many a woman who has been overwhelmed by the use of the power of Maynard Bassets finest. Well, one, anyway.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

On the tube catching up with what I've missed and unsurprisingly I feel obliged to comment in detail.  However, to do so I need access to a full size keyboard...so brace yourselves.  I shall be in touch again when I reach home...you miscreants.


----------



## mikeyB

Oops. Quick DL, let's do a runner


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Oops. Quick DL, let's do a runner


Run and hide.  You'll be back...and I can wait.  In fact, it simply gives me more time to sharpen my tongue.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Are we opening for lunch today?  I fancy a carvery.


----------



## Jonsi

I think The Mars Bar might be having a Carvery but Beef Pork and Turkey might not be what's she's planning to carve up.


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi can open up, Mark. I'm in a secret location in the highlands of Scotland. The toasty maker is under the bar behind the baseball bat.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> I think The Mars Bar might be having a Carvery but Beef Pork and Turkey might not be what's she's planning to carve up.



I aint afraid of the boogeyman and I aint fraid of no Toadstool


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I think The Mars Bar might be having a Carvery but Beef Pork and Turkey might not be what's she's planning to carve up.


I'm afraid I can't make the lunch session today, but I'll be in this evening to put you all straight.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Ah...you're all present and correct.  In which case I'll start with Jonsi.  I think you all owe him one for his attempt to rescue your sorry arses.  His suggestion that you were toying with the idea of engaging _male _strippers was unconvincing, but at least he tried.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Looking at MarsbarT's message berating us for suggesting strippers, we get the rather provocative statement about her voluptuous soft creamy caressable chest. I thinks this counts as an audition for my planned haggis, neeps and lassies night, with her leading the girls on stage, stripping down to the tattoos just as the haggis is speared. I can see it now.......
> 
> Does anybody know her fees by the way? Do you think she might just accept payment in Sangria? Do you think I have only 24 hours to live?



My ‘erotica’ sign off was designed to demonstrate that you don’t need to stick your bits in a man’s face to be sexy.  You can use the organ between your ears.  Doh!


----------



## mikeyB

The best laid plans....

That's far too subtle for the likes of us. Men, that is.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Voluptuous curvaceous soft creamy smooth caressable chest? Have you been reading 40 Shades Of Grey perchance?


As a mature student I babysat for a woman who moved in media circles and arrived one evening to find her in a panic.  She’d committed to submitting a 1,000 word article before a midnight print deadline, but had run out of time. She said that if I wrote it for her I could have the fee.  It was an offer I couldn’t refuse.  This became an ongoing arrangement and over a period of several weeks earned me sufficient for a very nice holiday in Tuscany. Fifty Shades of Grey!  I wouldn’t sully my eyeballs with such amateur guff. My work for Men’s Letters, on the other hand, was proper filth.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I have to go out, but I haven't finished yet...not by a long chalk.  I'll be back this evening with a few home truths. Grrrrr


----------



## AlisonM

You're all right for now, I can't find my blue pen. I do have a kohl pencil at the ready though, so be warned.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Jonsi can open up, Mark. I'm in a secret location in the highlands of Scotland. The toasty maker is under the bar behind the baseball bat.


Mellon Udrigle no doubt.


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> Mellon Udrigle no doubt.


Not remote enough, Alison, you can reach it in a car. Not that the locals will direct you there, if you don't pronounce it properly.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Not remote enough, Alison, you can reach it in a car. Not that the locals will direct you there, if you don't pronounce it properly.


It used to be when we went camping there in the 70s, but it's been 'developed' since then... pity... or was that Mellon Charles? Hmm...


----------



## Owen

Not sure how this all works, but I'd there any chance of getting a battered deep fried pizza to remind of when I used to live in Scotland, maybe washed down with some Buckfast


----------



## Jonsi

I think The kitchen could do the food but the Château Buckie (2016) is apparently Reservé for a Mrs Speared-Tootsie who quaffs it carafe at a time.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I'm afraid that we have taken food off for the day.  This is in anticipation of the return of the Toadstool. Apparently she is gonna give @mikeyB a damned good thrashing. At the Birmingham meet she absolutely pasted 4 Polish sailors who were sat around a table because they refused to sing God Save The Queen. She then went on to issue a challenge that if anybody could take her on at mixed WWF King Of The Ring and last ten minutes she would tell them her secret to making grown men groan even more. Nobody beat her. I asked her to whisper in my ear but she used it as an excuse to get right up to me a give me a bowling ball Hulk Hoganstylee. I am so glad that I didn't let @mikeyB drag me into last night's silliness. I really would not give a plug nickel for his chances. It will not be edifying to see the poor chap have his head trampled into the sand on Mull beach under a size 6 red patent leather stiletto shoe


----------



## Owen

Too graphic, anyway the buckie is only for a certain discerning level of clientele. Perhaps some slammers instead, I did hold the season record at Alexandras bar in Shagaluf 1987


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Owen said:


> Too graphic, anyway the buckie is only for a certain discerning level of clientele. Perhaps some slammers instead, I did hold the season record at Alexandras bar in Shagaluf 1987




Prey tell what was the limit of your endeavour?


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> Prey tell what was the limit of your endeavour?


Over twenty in 60 seconds   The runner up landed a night in hospital, I still have the scar from trying to stop him swallowing his tongue. The glory days of youth. Anyway, where's my booking pizza. I've got to go off and du some ILS training before work tonight.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Owen said:


> Over twenty in 60 seconds   The runner up landed a night in hospital, I still have the scar from trying to stop him swallowing his tongue. The glory days of youth. Anyway, where's my booking pizza. I've got to go off and du some ILS training before work tonight.




Aye aye shipmate I have indulged in some drunken silly at many times in my life.  20 shots in a minute is a record that should go into the forum hall fame


----------



## SB2015

My first visit to this establishment.  I used to irritate friends at college as I managed to never have a hang over, however much I had drunk!  Obviously I am not in a position that could lead to one nowadays as I am a sensible diabetic, but it is always good to know that there are some very nice drinks with no carbs (I know nothing of calories !!)


----------



## mikeyB

DL, I am not going to get a damn good thrashing until Marsbar can prove she was ever a "mature" student. Or a mature anything, come to think. And what is this Mull beach? Are you referring to Calgary Sands, one of the most beautiful beaches in the UK? And yes, the city in Canada took its name from the tiny village of Calgary on Mull. Anyway, as we have heard naught from the aforementioned Marsbar, I can only assume she is taking so much time taking the swear words out of her submission that we won't hear until after opening time tomorrow.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

MikeyB born again hard. That will make a fantastic mantra on your headstone when the whirling dervish reads your message. She used your wrestle grizzly bears as a  kid apparently


----------



## Mark T

Given that every time I have a chance to look in here the conversation seems to have moved on a few pages, I'm going to throw something random in...

3811115946
7824567596
1659612010
4341415774
4997229643
0252514892
0414769638
2198706958
5405080708
9640535046


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Calgary sands - that takes me back. I remember swimming there in bra and knickers nearly 20 years ago on one of our many holidays on Mull. Beautiful day and no-one else around. I also won the under 10 sprint on Eigg, this time in vest and knickers (bit nippy that day). My mum made me do it in said attire as she had forgotten to take my shorts


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Just to be clear, I was under 10 when I won the race. In a now apparent twist of fate, I won a mars bar!


----------



## mikeyB

So that was you in the bra and knickers....ahem.

I assume you'll agree about the beauty of the beach....


----------



## AlisonM

Mark T said:


> 3811115946
> 7824567596
> 1659612010
> 4341415774
> 4997229643
> 0252514892
> 0414769638
> 2198706958
> 5405080708
> 9640535046



Is there a mathematician in the house? This is either some sort of substitution code or a set of Grandsire triples.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Absolutely - as good as any in the Caribbean


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> So that was you in the bra and knickers....ahem.
> 
> I assume you'll agree about the beauty of the beach....


You were looking at the _beach_???

Eejit


----------



## AlisonM

Greyhound Gal said:


> Absolutely - as good as any in the Caribbean


It's always been one of my favourites, my mother' family came from near there originally and we often went back for holibags... when we weren't at Mellon Charles, Mellon Udrigle or Laide.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

If you are looking for the jewel of the Riviera of Scotland then you can simply do no better than Stoneybridge by the sea 









Morweena Banks is one of the funniest comedy actresses ever. She shares a special place in my heart with Pauline Mclynn aka Mrs. Doyle


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> You were looking at the _beach_???
> 
> Eejit


She was ten years old. What do you take me for, a seventies children's TV presenter???


----------



## Greyhound Gal

I was ten when I won my mars bar. I was about 24-25 when swimming.........


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> If you are looking for the jewel of the Riviera of Scotland then you can simply do no better than Stoneybridge by the sea


I absolutely loved Absolutely! I went to see John Sparkes on tour some years ago and laughed myself silly for the whole show.


----------



## SB2015

I feel like I am sat in the corner and no one is talking to me and I am watching a mad mad world.


----------



## SB2015

Or perhaps it was the two gasses of wine.  Time to go.


----------



## mikeyB

Who was that weirdo sitting in the corner? Anybody know? Two glasses of wine all night. Takes all sorts, I suppose.


----------



## Owen

Has time been called


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> If you are looking for the jewel of the Riviera of Scotland then you can simply do no better than Stoneybridge by the sea



Did you listen to the Absolutely Reunion Special on Radio 4?  It was the best comedy I've heard in years.  Love, love, love every single one of these brilliant performers.  After the Special they were commissioned to produce a short series...which was as funny as ****!  The recording aren't on the BBC Radio IPlayer at the moment, but I'm sure they'll be repeated.  Here's a little trailer I found on YouTube:






Jonsi...I once saw John Sparkes performing in Nottingham.  I laughed so hard and for so long I almost passed out from lack of oxygen.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Sorry to have been so long.  My partying caught up with me and I had to sleep it off...but I'm now back in the game!

Anyone for a quick fandango? I’ve brought my castanets.  I trust that one of you had the foresight to apply for an ents license while I was away.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> DL, I am not going to get a damn good thrashing until Marsbar can prove she was ever a "mature" student. Or a mature anything, come to think. And what is this Mull beach? Are you referring to Calgary Sands, one of the most beautiful beaches in the UK? And yes, the city in Canada took its name from the tiny village of Calgary on Mull. Anyway, as we have heard naught from the aforementioned Marsbar, I can only assume she is taking so much time taking the swear words out of her submission that we won't hear until after opening time tomorrow.



A very wise man once gave me a crash course re men and how they function.  He explained that their thought processes work like electrical circuits and that electricity always takes the shortest route.  The model he described was…finger in flame…signal to brain…signal from brain…remove finger from flame.  So far, so simple.

Complications arise when an additional factor is introduced.  Men, being similar to some dinosaurs, have two brains.  The large capable organ in the cranium and a teeny tiny little rudimentary organ located in the groinal area.  Unfortunately, this withered underdeveloped organ has minimal capacity…yet men often have to rely on it because of the ‘short circuit’ principle. This, he explained, accounted for the majority of their idiotic blundering, poor decision making and sheer wrongheadedness.  He wanted me to be aware of this in order to cope with men and to forgive them when they failed to live up to the higher standards of womankind.

Is that mature enough for you?!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> A very wise man once gave me a crash course re men and how they function.  He explained that their thought processes work like electrical circuits and that electricity always takes the shortest route.  The model he described was…finger in flame…signal to brain…signal from brain…remove finger from flame.  So far, so simple.
> 
> Complications arise when an additional factor is introduced.  Men, being similar to some dinosaurs, have two brains.  The large capable organ in the cranium and a teeny tiny little rudimentary organ located in the groinal area.  Unfortunately, this withered underdeveloped organ has minimal capacity…yet men often have to rely on it because of the ‘short circuit’ principle. This, he explained, accounted for the majority of their idiotic blundering, poor decision making and sheer wrongheadedness.  He wanted me to be aware of this in order to cope with men and to forgive them when they failed to live up to the higher standards of womankind.
> 
> Is that mature enough for you?!





I don't get it ????????


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> I once saw John Sparkes performing in Nottingham.  I laughed so hard and for so long I almost passed out from lack of oxygen.



Strangely enough I did exactly the same thing! I think the moment was Frank Hovis and a chapstick.


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> I don't get it ????????


I haven't 'got it' for ages


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> I don't get it ????????


Of course you don't my lovely.  You're a bloke!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Strangely enough I did exactly the same thing! I think the moment was Frank Hovis and a chapstick.


This must have been the same show I saw back in the early 80s?  I literally fell to my knees gasping for air during the chapstick routine...he was so relentlessly funny that I just couldn't breathe.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Of course you don't my lovely.  You're a bloke!




Yeah but WHAT A BLOKE I am


----------



## Marsbartoastie

You talk a good game!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> You talk a good game!



If you wouldn't mind at all could your please remove the pointy front of your shoe from my arse it chaffs just a little


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Rather than regarding it as chaffing, try to think of it as a new and interesting sensation. It's something you'll just have to come to terms with.


----------



## mikeyB

Can I take the manacles off now? And I'll have to take some senokot to get rid of that empty sangria bottle.  

Now, about the haggis and neeps night...


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Can I take the manacles off now? And I'll have to take some senokot to get rid of that empty sangria bottle.
> 
> Now, about the haggis and neeps night...



I've been thinking about this Victor.  Haggis, Neeps and Lassies Night doesn't have much appeal for women...so here’s what I propose.  You can organise Neeps Night for the lads and I’ll organise Koch Night for the lasses. 

Koch Night will, of course, be a far more sophisticated event.  The internationally themed evening will commence with a demonstration of Swiss chocolate truffle making.  This will be followed by a delicious supper and then we’ll have live music and some adult entertainment.

The themed menu will comprise a delicately seasoned rustic coq au vin (vegetarian/vegan options available upon request) followed by coc-onut and lime cheesecake.

I’m sure we’ll then find Goblin Cock an entertaining distraction. Their track ‘We Got A Bleeder’ will resonate with some of our clientele.

To round off the evening I know we’ll all enjoy an educational, entertaining, fun-filled presentation on penile implants by a senior female member of the British Association of Urological Surgeons. I’ve seen her antics before and she's brilliant.  Her descriptions of the various surgical procedures are, quite frankly, hilarious. I’d give it a 5 star review.


----------



## mikeyB

I'd quite like to come to your event. When I was training a lot of the nurses liked Goblin Cock. It would bring back many happy memories. I know the lady lecturer, well known in urology circles, Kathy Terinorout. She used to work in Morecambe, her cheery cry being "morecambe after I've worked on 'em".

Happy days.


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> I've been thinking about this Victor.  Haggis, Neeps and Lassies Night doesn't have much appeal for women...so here’s what I propose.  You can organise Neeps Night for the lads and I’ll organise Koch Night for the lasses.


I think I can sense a theme developing here other than a menu ...can anyone else??


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I'd quite like to come to your event. When I was training a lot of the nurses liked Goblin Cock. It would bring back many happy memories. I know the lady lecturer, well known in urology circles, Kathy Terinorout. She used to work in Morecambe, her cheery cry being "morecambe after I've worked on 'em".
> 
> Happy days.


Well it _was _going to be a strictly women only event, but your request is couched in such heartfelt nostalgic terms that I can hardly refuse.  Of course this means that we'll have to open the door to the rest of the rabble you drink with.  C'est la vie.


----------



## Owen

Having been so shocked by the crass and innuendo, I now have to attend church and seek forgiveness. 

I thought that this was classy establishment. It appears that it is indeed quite sleazy.


----------



## Jonsi

Apart from the Male Dance Troup 'The Chipolatas' I also have the well-upholstered Opera babes that are 'The Three Tena-Ladies' (for the more mature man) who will perform for just £17, a bottle of Lambrini each + meat pies. For an extra £15 Mavis (one of the Tena Ladies) will perform her famous depth-defying Ping-Pong ball act with Geoff; her pet cockatoo, to the strains of _'Blue Rondo a la Turk'_ and other sing-along Jazz classics.
Do you want me to book 'em? Be quick 'cos the Abersoch Pipe-Benders & Solderers Annual Dinner & Brawl might want 'em again.


----------



## Jonsi

Owen said:


> Having been so shocked by the crass and innuendo, I now have to attend church and seek forgiveness.
> 
> I thought that this was classy establishment. It appears that it is indeed quite sleazy.


It let you in didn't it? ...in fact, you were knocking at the door at 06:45 waving a new plastic Fiver in your hand (well, you said it was a new plastic fiver...turned out to be a promotional packet of Walkers Beef Jerk & tomato Crisps)


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> It let you in didn't it? ...in fact, you were knocking at the door at 06:45 waving a new plastic Fiver in your hand (well, you said it was a new plastic fiver...turned out to be a promotional packet of Walkers Beef Jerk & tomato Crisps)


Perhaps it should be renamed the Cock and Bull


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> Having been so shocked by the crass and innuendo, I now have to attend church and seek forgiveness.
> 
> I thought that this was classy establishment. It appears that it is indeed quite sleazy.


Sleazy you say?

Last time I went to church a bloke in a dress did a highly questionable 10 minute stand-up routine about some stripper who danced on her roof while the king got his jollies watching from the palace.  I was shocked to the core.


----------



## Owen

Blah blah blah not listening blah blah blah


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Apart from the Male Dance Troup 'The Chipolatas' I also have the well-upholstered Opera babes that are 'The Three Tena-Ladies' (for the more mature man) who will perform for just £17, a bottle of Lambrini each + meat pies. For an extra £15 Mavis (one of the Tena Ladies) will perform her famous depth-defying Ping-Pong ball act with Geoff; her pet cockatoo, to the strains of _'Blue Rondo a la Turk'_ and other sing-along Jazz classics.
> Do you want me to book 'em? Be quick 'cos the Abersoch Pipe-Benders & Solderers Annual Dinner & Brawl might want 'em again.


Perhaps a couple of The Chipolatas could help to serve the hot fork buffet on Koch Night.  They would have to wear aprons as we have food hygiene to consider.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Sorry I heard beef jerk mentioned and thought I was being summoned. If the door is indeed opened to the rest of the rabble then best you save news seat near the front. I hate to squint at a big event. Speaking of big events I once attended an adults only circus where the star of the show was a lion tamer who using only a whip and a standard kitchen chair could quite literally bend the lion completely subjugated to his own will. The artist cracked the whip and the lion rolled on his back with his paws in the air. The artist cracked again and the lion stood on his 2 front legs with his 2 rear legs in the air. The artist cracked the whip again and the lion opened his mouth. The artist cracked the lion on the back of the head with the whip. The artist dropped his trousers and the lion took hold of the artists baton. The crowd erupted in tumultuous uproar. The artist asked if anybody else would care to try the trick? A little old lady stood up and replied 'I will mister but please no hitting me with that whip'


----------



## Jonsi

Owen said:


> Perhaps it should be renamed the Cock and Bull


Ooooh! How _very_ dare you! Oooh!!


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> Perhaps a couple of The Chipolatas could help to serve the hot fork buffet on Koch Night.  They would have to wear aprons as we have food hygiene to consider.


they have done that before ...but there was the nasty incident between a cheesy dip and garlic sausage and a rogue cocktail stick. The Judge said we were lucky to keep our Entertainments Licence but as he had been there (dressed as Elsie Tanner with his friend Oleg from the Russian Embassy) and saw that it was a genuine mistake by the Chief Constable, he was 'minded to give us the benefit of the doubt'. Phew!


----------



## Andy HB

Don't mind me, I'll just sit in the corner and read this here local rag with my pint whilst actually earwigging the local chatter.


----------



## mikeyB

Oi, Andy, we've had enough of old geezers sitting in the corner keeping one pint warm all night. Get some money spent, we've got a host of entertainers with negotiable morals to pay for.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Oi, Andy, we've had enough of old geezers sitting in the corner keeping one pint warm all night. Get some money spent, we've got a host of entertainers with negotiable morals to pay for.


One tepid pint and he's sitting in a comfy seat right next to the radiator.  The library must be closed.  Some people!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> @mikeyB wanted dominoes so dominoes he will have.
> 
> A true story for a change from me...



I was away when this came up, but I have a story for you.  Unlike the Dribbling Libertine’s tall tale…this one really _is _true:

When I lived in York I knew a couple of post-doc students from Algeria…Ismail and Tayeb.  They were Muslim, but in the interest of international relations soon developed a taste for our fine British ales.

One afternoon we were in the pub in Fulford village when Ismail and Tayeb spotted four old guys playing dominos and wandered over to have a closer look.  Two of the old fellas soon made their excuses and headed for home.  At that point one of the remaining players asked the two foreign lads if they’d like to play. They accepted the invitation and sat down at the table.  The old fella briefly outlined the rules and, spotting an opportunity to earn a little beer money, suggested they wager 10p each per game…winner takes all.  The stakes were duly produced and play commenced.  While the Brits placed their tiles in the traditional manner, our two lads just threw theirs at lightning speed face up onto the table top.  When each of the players had a couple of tiles left to play the Algerian duo simply threw theirs down and one of them gathered up the pot. The two Brits were baffled.  As far as they were concerned the game wasn’t over.  Oh, it was definitely over said our dynamic duo. From the run of play and what they were holding, they explained, it was clear who would win…so there was no need to play out the game. 

It transpired that during Ramadan, in order to distract themselves from hunger, the menfolk in Algeria play dominos for hours on end.  Ismail and Tayeb had been playing since they were knee high to grasshoppers and they were like domino grand masters. 

Given his current obsession I’ll end on a ‘bum’ note for the Dopey Lunatic.  The moral of the story is never ‘ass’ume etc.


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> Given his current obsession I’ll end on a ‘bum’ note for the Dopey Lunatic.  The moral of the story is never ‘ass’ume etc.



Shhhhhh! You know what he's like...any mention of the 'sitting upon' area of one's body and he's at it like a dog with a kitten in its fangs. It'll be "look at me'arse" or "let's get butt naked" or whatever.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Shhhhhh! You know what he's like...any mention of the 'sitting upon' area of one's body and he's at it like a dog with a kitten in its fangs. It'll be "look at me'arse" or "let's get butt naked" or whatever.


I don't know what it is, but he's absolutely obsessed.  Do you think he's on the turn?  Perhaps if we gave him some reassurance that we won't judge him and will support him whatever, he'll be comfortable to talk about his feeeeeeeeeeeeeeelings.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Well I never or maybe I did.  I got away for a little piano practice in lieu of tomorrow's lesson and upon my return between them my smiling assassins disembowel my dominoes joke and start peeling away at the very veneer that is my batty. My beloved Toadstool and dearest Jonsibach , Curly and Larry to my Mo. Well my fine turncoats the worm has well and truly turned and it is going to bite you both on the a. ...ar....ars........arsophagus. The day of reckoning is nigh, hell is descending and I am coming with it. 



By the way just before I away for a good sulk who wants to see my arse?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> By the way just before I away for a good sulk who wants to see my arse?


Oh...go on then.  Show us your arse!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I cannot show you my derriere at this point in time because I just laughed it off watching this. In my opinion one of the funniest modern comedy clips I have ever had the pleasure to see.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> I cannot show you my derriere at this point in time because I just laughed it off watching this. In my opinion one of the funniest modern comedy clips I have ever had the pleasure to see.


Are you familiar with 'Still Game'?  I think you'd like it.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, and now thank the powers that be, Still Game is at last back with a new series in a few weeks. As Greg Hemphill says, this time they can do it without make up! One of the finest comedy series of the last 20 years. This is a result of some live shows they did at the Hydro in Glasgow about 18 months ago, which were sold out, and could have been sold out if they'd done fifty instead of 5 nights.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Aye, and now thank the powers that be, Still Game is at last back with a new series in a few weeks. As Greg Hemphill says, this time they can do it without make up! One of the finest comedy series of the last 20 years. This is a result of some live shows they did at the Hydro in Glasgow about 18 months ago, which were sold out, and could have been sold out if they'd done fifty instead of 5 nights.


Thanks Victor.  That's brilliant news...'though I doubt we'll see it in England.  The powers that be down here seem to think that its appeal is limited to Scotland.  However, everyone I've ever recommended it to has loved it.  One of my colleagues spent an entire weekend watching every single episode in a Still Game binge.  There's very little worth watching on TV so I'll really look forward to a new series.  If you're reading this and you've never heard of Still Game...you're in for a treat.  Go back to Series 1, sit back and enjoy some comedy genius.


----------



## mikeyB

If you've sold your soul to Sky TV, if they don't show it in England and Wales, just plough through the channels past all the dirty channels, you can find BBC regional channels and BBC Scotland should be there. I can't wait. Same support cast as well.


----------



## mikeyB

Omigod I didn't have time to watch your video link earlier, and I just have now. I have tears running down my face from laughing. As you can imagine, Marsbar, these guys are role models to aspire to for me, not humourless old grumps like Victor Meldrew.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Omigod I didn't have time to watch your video link earlier, and I just have now. I have tears running down my face from laughing. As you can imagine, Marsbar, these guys are role models to aspire to for me, not humourless old grumps like Victor Meldrew.


I know...the 'banter highlights' video is a corker!  I hadn't seen it for a while and watching it again made me laugh like a drain.

Should you hear of any more live show dates, please let me know asap.  My mum and dad will be celebrating 60 years of marriage next year and tickets for a Still Game show would make the perfect anniversary present.  If I could get four tickets they could take their oldest pals who were best man and best maid at the wedding and later married one another.  Ah...true romance is alive and well.


----------



## AlisonM

Andy HB said:


> Don't mind me, I'll just sit in the corner and read this here local rag with my pint whilst actually earwigging the local chatter.


What out for this one, you'll all find yourselves on the front page of the Daily Fail, the Hootsmon, or Heaven help you, The Sunday Post - Daphne will be horrified.


----------



## Andy HB

AlisonM said:


> What out for this one, you'll all find yourselves on the front page of the Daily Fail, the Hootsmon, or Heaven help you, The Sunday Post - Daphne will be horrified.


Aye, there's pennies to be made from the local celebs, I can tell you!

Who needs stories of Angelina and Brad breaking up when there is so much more going on here?!

Andy


----------



## AlisonM

Andy HB said:


> Aye, there's pennies to be made from the local celebs, I can tell you!
> 
> Who needs stories of Angelina and Brad breaking up when there is so much more going on here?!
> 
> Andy



Wait, what's this Branjelina breaking up? Ooh, my world is shattered, just shattered.


----------



## Jonsi

AlisonM said:


> Wait, what's this Branjelina breaking up? Ooh, my world is shattered, just shattered.


I give it 24 hours before @Diabeticliberty makes a move on the newly unattached Ange


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I suppose I have to say big hugs Alison, that's the done thing isn't it?

I couldn't give a monkeys to be honest. And I think we need to keep the topic of B list celebrities out of this pub, it lowers the tone. 

And Jonsi, much as DL likes a good bottom, even he would draw the line at a football team of screaming kids, far too much for his louche existence.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Well, I suppose I have to say big hugs Alison, that's the done thing isn't it?
> 
> I couldn't give a monkeys to be honest. And I think we need to keep the topic of B list celebrities out of this pub, it lowers the tone.
> 
> And Jonsi, much as DL likes a good bottom, even he would draw the line at a football team of screaming kids, far too much for his louche existence.





You tell him Victor, you bloody tell him. He needs telling and I need you to tell him for me


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> I give it 24 hours before @Diabeticliberty makes a move on the newly unattached Ange




Jonsi when she was married to Billy Bob Thornton she used to carry a vial of his blood attached to a lanyard around her neck. No way am I getting stuck with another blood sucking leech. Victor is also bang on the money.  I hate kids


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I give it 24 hours before @Diabeticliberty makes a move on the newly unattached Ange


I think Ms Jolie is accustomed to a more sophisticated approach than "D'ya wanna see my arse?".


----------



## AlisonM

Marsbartoastie said:


> I think Ms Jolie is accustomed to a more sophisticated approach than "D'ya wanna see my arse?".


I doubt it, she was married to Billy Bob Thornton (that's the heir to the chocolate empire isn't it?).


----------



## Marsbartoastie

AlisonM said:


> I doubt it, she was married to Billy Bob Thornton (that's the heir to the chocolate empire isn't it?).


He can't be one of the chocolate Thorntons Alison.  What woman in her right mind would ever leave a man who gave her unlimited access to posh chocs?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> He can't be one of the chocolate Thorntons Alison.  What woman in her right mind would ever leave a man who gave her unlimited access to posh chocs?




Why Toadstool you have let your guard down now. If posh chocs gets me an ickle kiss then I've got a half eaten Ferrero Roche easter egg in my arse pocket. Pucker up lady and the world is your oyster. I could throw in a fly fishing lesson. I just lurvvvvvveeeeeeeee wimmin in waders cooooorrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> He can't be one of the chocolate Thorntons Alison.  What woman in her right mind would ever leave a man who gave her unlimited access to posh chocs?


Posh chocs? Thorntons? Blimey,  you're easily impressed. Can I take you out? Dinner at Nandos? I've got some vouchers...


----------



## Marsbartoastie

There was a time when only Piedmont gianduja cut fresh from the block by an Italian chocolatier would have floated my boat.  However, since the old T2 came a-calling a finger of KitKat has become an infrequent treat. How times change. <sigh>


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Why Toadstool you have let your guard down now. If posh chocs gets me an ickle kiss then I've got a half eaten Ferrero Roche easter egg in my arse pocket. Pucker up lady and the world is your oyster. I could throw in a fly fishing lesson. I just lurvvvvvveeeeeeeee wimmin in waders cooooorrrrrrrrrr


Always with the arse.  The way you work it into every utterance is something of an art form.


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> There was a time when only Piedmont gianduja cut fresh from the block by an Italian chocolatier would have floated my boat.  However, since the old T2 came a-calling a finger of KitKat has become an infrequent treat. How times change. <sigh>


Exactly. Dinner?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Exactly. Dinner?


I'll meet you outside the chippy.  Mind you...I want plenty of scraps and lashings of vinegar


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> There was a time when only Piedmont gianduja cut fresh from the block by an Italian chocolatier would have floated my boat.  However, since the old T2 came a-calling a finger of KitKat has become an infrequent treat. How times change. <sigh>




Aw Toadstool I hate it when you spurn my advances. You are missing out on a golden opportunity to stand up to your nickynackynoo in freezing cold river water and have me tutor you in the ways of fish fooling and other sneaky and devious means of catching  killing and cooking your own salmon kedgeree


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Aw Toadstool I hate it when you spurn my advances. You are missing out on a golden opportunity to stand up to your nickynackynoo in freezing cold river water and have me tutor you in the ways of fish fooling and other sneaky and devious means of catching  killing and cooking your own salmon kedgeree


I can buy salmon from my local fishmonger.  What else have you got to offer?

GOOD GRIEF...WHAT HAVE I DONE.  I COULDN'T GET TO THE EDIT BUTTON FAST ENOUGH.  LORD KNOWS WHAT HE'LL OFFER...though I'd put money on it involving his arse!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> I can buy salmon from my local fishmonger.  What else have you got to offer?
> 
> GOOD GRIEF...WHAT HAVE I DONE.  I COULDN'T GET TO THE EDIT BUTTON FAST ENOUGH.  LORD KNOWS WHAT HE'LL OFFER...though I'd put money on it involving his arse!




I could offer to tell you three things about myself but then of course I'd have to kill you


----------



## Owen

Very Freudian


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Owen said:


> Very Freudian




Sigmund or Clement?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> I could offer to tell you three things about myself but then of course I'd have to kill you


Ah...the Dribbling Libertine.  International man of mystery.


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> Sigmund or Clement?


You choose


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Ah...the Dribbling Libertine.  International man of mystery.




I never dribble, I always spew


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> I never dribble, I always spew


With your talk of spewing you are spoiling us Ambassador.


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> I never dribble, I always spew [/QUOT
> 
> Yuck.................


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> I never dribble, I always spew


You nitwit. The chat up line goes "I never dribble, I spurt". Always wins them over, in my experience.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> You nitwit. The chat up line goes "I never dribble, I spurt". Always wins them over, in my experience.


I'd suggest that you take him in hand and give him some guidance...but that sounds very, very wrong.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> You nitwit. The chat up line goes "I never dribble, I spurt". Always wins them over, in my experience.




I was quoting Field Marshall Erwin Rommell. He was the man for power slogans. Do you know what he said when wanted his panzer divisions to get into their tanks?
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
He said right men get into them f*****g tanks


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> I was quoting Field Marshall Erwin Rommell. He was the man for power slogans. Do you know what he said when wanted his panzer divisions to get into their tanks?
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> He said right men get into them f*****g tanks


Clown


----------



## Andy HB

Diabeticliberty said:


> I could offer to tell you three things about myself but then of course I'd have to kill you



I look up from my paper. Interest piqued....

You're not, not, a member of the arse a arse are you?

(with deepest apologies to the SAS)

Andy


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Andy HB said:


> I look up from my paper. Interest piqued....
> 
> Your not, not, a member of the arse a arse are you?
> 
> (with deepest apologies to the SAS)
> 
> Andy


I was sworn to secrecy, but it's out now...so I can reveal that he's Commander-in-Chief of ''A' Squadron SAS (Special Arse Service).


----------



## runner

Morning all - large cappuccino please and comfy chair


----------



## Diabeticliberty

runner said:


> Morning all - large cappuccino please and comfy chair




I am terribly sorry but this a real pub full of hardened drinkers. Hell's Angel types with tattoos, mustaches and beards. Some of the men in here have them too. I can offer you a tequila slammer and a piece of cold hard slate to sit on. What say ye? Will you dance with the devil in the pale moon light or drink that filthy cappuccino stuff?


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> I was sworn to secrecy, but it's out now...so I can reveal that he's Commander-in-Chief of ''A' Squadron SAS (Special Arse Service).


I'm saying nothing. I'm still constrained by the Official Secrets Act, but I can reveal he got a dishonourable discharge  following an incident involving a jeep and his aide-de-camp's teenage daughter. Well built girl, big bum....


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all - large cappuccino please and comfy chair


Better cover your ears as well @runner!


----------



## mikeyB

runner said:


> Morning all - large cappuccino please and comfy chair


Ignore DL. I'm currently drinking a large cappuccino, so you can have one too. How do you like it, with or without vanilla syrup, and chocolate or cinnamon sprinkles?


----------



## Owen

Andy HB said:


> I look up from my paper. Interest piqued....
> 
> You're not, not, a member of the arse a arse are you?
> 
> (with deepest apologies to the SAS)
> 
> Andy


Arrse


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Ignore DL. I'm currently drinking a large cappuccino, so you can have one too. How do you like it, with or without vanilla syrup, and chocolate or cinnamon sprinkles?


Stick a shot of whisky in there too and let's get this party started!!!


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> Stick a shot of whisky in there too and let's get this party started!!!


At this time of the morning, ate you Scottish


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> Arrse


Oh dear.  They're out there in the ether.  I keen feel them coming.  How long before he gives us 'tits' and 'girls'?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Ignore DL. I'm currently drinking a large cappuccino, so you can have one too. How do you like it, with or without vanilla syrup, and chocolate or cinnamon sprinkles?




Oh sold out now is it? I remember you when you were a force to be reckoned with. Kids used to point as you swaggered past with their mouths agog 'No way, that's badass MikeyB the hooded claw of Mull' Sadly now they just snigger a bit and make up songs about frothy coffee. This reminds me of Icharus and his wings made out of old egg boxes


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> At this time of the morning, ate you Scottish


Born in sunny Port Glasgow By The Sea.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Owen said:


> Arrse











Drink,  girls, feck, feck, feck


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> Born in sunny Port Glasgow By The Sea.


Hmmm


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> Oh dear.  They're out there in the ether.  I keen feel them coming.  How long before he gives us 'tits' and 'girls'?


http://www.arrse.co.uk/community/forums/


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> Born in sunny Port Glasgow By The Sea.


Oh my god, they bred their women hard down that end of town. It's all been demolished for hygiene reasons, but there's a plaque on a wall down a wynd telling of how that's where Marsbar lost her.... Oh is that somebody asking for a drink?...favourite teddy bear.


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> Born in sunny Port Glasgow By The Sea.


Go figure, mother was a Glaswegian, father a taffy. Skittish women are the best.....


----------



## Owen

... Feel free to complete


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Oh my god, they bred their women hard down that end of town. It's all been demolished for hygiene reasons, but there's a plaque on a wall down a wynd telling of how that's where Marsbar lost her.... Oh is that somebody asking for a drink?...favourite teddy bear.




Sharp baby, real sharp!!!! I cut my eyeball just looking at this one


----------



## Jonsi

Owen said:


> At this time of the morning, ate you Scottish


I think you'll find that the word is *Scotch*. You have to ask "are you *Scotch*?" or say things like "you are a _*Scotch*_ person aren't you?"

They like that apparently and most definitely wouldn't take offence or get 'uppity' about it.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I think you'll find that the word is *Scotch*. You have to ask "are you *Scotch*?" or say things like "you are a _*Scotch*_ person aren't you?"
> 
> They like that apparently and most definitely wouldn't take offence or get 'uppity' about it.



Are you...<tries really had to think of a Welsh beverage of note and fails miserably, because they have nothing to compare with the mighty Scotch>?  

Jealousy gets you absolutely nowhere Jonsiboy.  You'll just have to accept that Scotland is superior in every way and soldier on the best you can.


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> Are you...<tries really had to think of a Welsh beverage of note and fails miserably, because they have nothing to compare with the mighty Scotch>?
> Jealousy gets you absolutely nowhere Jonsiboy.  You'll just have to accept that Scotland is superior in every way and soldier on the best you can.


Ahem...I refer the good Lady to the Scotch Rugby Team versus the Welsh Rugby Team. No Contest ...it's Red all the way. Similarly the Football Team - where were Scotchland in the Euros?

As for drink, I'll admit that Whisky is a popular tipple but not, it would seem, as popular as good, honest Welsh Water which the English steal from us on a daily basis, why, back when @Diabeticliberty was a boy they even flooded valleys to supply Liverpool and Birmingham with water and they're _*still*_ taking it today! I think the amount of Welsh water drunk is vastly greater than the amount of whisky from Scotchland that is consumed.

I rest my case.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Sorry Jonsi I don't understand your point please elaborate?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Ahem...I refer the good Lady to the Scotch Rugby Team versus the Welsh Rugby Team. No Contest ...it's Red all the way. Similarly the Football Team - where were Scotchland in the Euros?
> 
> As for drink, I'll admit that Whisky is a popular tipple but not, it would seem, as popular as good, honest Welsh Water which the English steal from us on a daily basis, why, back when @Diabeticliberty was a boy they even flooded valleys to supply Liverpool and Birmingham with water and they're _*still*_ taking it today! I think the amount of Welsh water drunk is vastly greater than the amount of whisky from Scotchland that is consumed.
> 
> I rest my case.



If your lads from the valleys had access to a decent source of liquid refreshment on a Friday night...perhaps their sporting performance would be a little lacklustre the following day.  

And you've made he classic mistake of considering quantity rather than quality.  North of the border it's quality all the way.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Sorry Jonsi I don't understand your point please elaborate?


WE'RE NOT SCOTCH!  SCOTCH IS A DRINK!!  WE'RE SCOTTISH!!!


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> WE'RE NOT SCOTCH!  SCOTCH IS A DRINK!!  WE'RE SCOTTISH!!!


something I said?  

 _snigger_


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> WE'RE NOT SCOTCH!  SCOTCH IS A DRINK!!  WE'RE SCOTTISH!!!




What is a Scotch egg? Scotch mist? Scotch tape? Scotch dancing?


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Sorry Jonsi I don't understand your point please elaborate?


no point, other than a point of reference

(P.S. I think the Martian is a bit tetchy today ...I'd tread carefully, y'know what these Scotch are like* )

** stereotype alert*


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> something I said?
> 
> _snigger_


I'll get you back...you rassum fassum Welshie <stomps off to plan evil revenge>


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> What is a Scotch egg? Scotch mist? Scotch tape? Scotch dancing?


you forgot Scotch Mist, Scotch Pine, Scotch Guard, Scotch Pie


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Now might be the time for her to Scotch your suggestion?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> no point, other than a point of reference
> 
> (P.S. I think the Martian is a bit tetchy today ...I'd tread carefully, y'know what these Scotch are like* )
> 
> ** stereotype alert*


To be honest with you...I'm a getting a bit anxious.  I'm about to re-enter 'first date' territory after a long, long time.  Any tips or insights would be much appreciated.  Let's see if this 'support forum' can deliver when I have a real problem.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hah...that's shut you up!


----------



## Owen

Scottish foreplay=brace yourself lassie

Glad to help


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> Scottish foreplay=brace yourself lassie
> 
> Glad to help


If making me laugh helps...then thanks mate.


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> To be honest with you...I'm a getting a bit anxious.  I'm about to re-enter 'first date' territory after a long, long time.  Any tips or insights would be much appreciated.  Let's see if this 'support forum' can deliver when I have a real problem.


I'd be absolutely useless as support for a 'first-date'. Back in the day when I was 'dating' it was nowhere near as complicated as it is today, what with TubeFace, BookChat and InstaApp. Then it was take her for a meal at a Berni Inn or go to the pictures, followed by a shared bag of chips and walk her home afterwards. A weekend afternoon date involved a stroll in the countryside or on the rugged coast taking couple of sausage rolls, a bottle of pop (or, maybe some Mateus Rose or Blue Nun) and lugging a cassette player along so we could listen to the latest ELP or Yes album, then you discover that she preferred the Bent City Danglers and The Osmorons. My idea of a good date these days would be a sit down and chat, with a nice cup of tea (maybe a Custard Cream to go with it but I'd _*never *_dunk on a first date)


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> To be honest with you...I'm a getting a bit anxious.  I'm about to re-enter 'first date' territory after a long, long time.  Any tips or insights would be much appreciated.  Let's see if this 'support forum' can deliver when I have a real problem.




What on earth have you got to be nervous about? It s the poor dumb sap who you are meeting who should be absolutely terrified of you. The poor unfortunate is set up for high times with a cross between a very angry wasp and a very angry hornet. Buzzing like mad with a terrible sting in her...... tail NB I never even mentioned the word arse. 


Go out and enjoy yourself lady. You seem to have a real penchant for fun, fun fun till yer daddy takes your T bird away


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I'd be absolutely useless as support for a 'first-date'. Back in the day when I was 'dating' it was nowhere near as complicated as it is today, what with TubeFace, BookChat and InstaApp. Then it was take her for a meal at a Berni Inn or go to the pictures, followed by a shared bag of chips and walk her home afterwards. A weekend afternoon date involved a stroll in the countryside or on the rugged coast taking couple of sausage rolls, a bottle of pop (or, maybe some Mateus Rose or Blue Nun) and lugging a cassette player along so we could listen to the latest ELP or Yes album, then you discover that she preferred the Bent City Danglers and The Osmorons. My idea of a good date these days would be a sit down and chat, with a nice cup of tea (maybe a Custard Cream to go with it but I'd _*never *_dunk on a first date)


Ah...they were simpler times.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> What on earth have you got to be nervous about? It s the poor dumb sap who you are meeting who should be absolutely terrified of you. The poor unfortunate is set up for high times with a cross between a very angry wasp and a very angry hornet. Buzzing like mad with a terrible sting in her...... tail NB I never even mentioned the word arse.
> 
> 
> Go out and enjoy yourself lady. You seem to have a real penchant for fun, fun fun till yer daddy takes your T bird away


OK...I've had a word with myself.  I'm just going to **** my pants and dive in anyway.


----------



## AlisonM

Jonsi said:


> I think you'll find that the word is *Scotch*. You have to ask "are you *Scotch*?" or say things like "you are a _*Scotch*_ person aren't you?"
> 
> They like that apparently and most definitely wouldn't take offence or get 'uppity' about it.


Grrrrr. I have two words for you the first starts with a P and was appropriated by a famous Oirish roc (oh wait, they're extinct - I mean Rock) band while the second begins with a Emm. Any true Sot, I mean Scot can tell you.


----------



## runner

Diabeticliberty said:


> I am terribly sorry but this a real pub full of hardened drinkers. Hell's Angel types with tattoos, mustaches and beards. Some of the men in here have them too. I can offer you a tequila slammer and a piece of cold hard slate to sit on. What say ye? Will you dance with the devil in the pale moon light or drink that filthy cappuccino stuff?


Ha!  Been there, done that - and those Hells Angels types pale into insignificance when it comes to a thirsty GRANDMA in need of a chair!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Better cover your ears as well @runner!


Don't worry Northe  I haven't a clue what half the conversation is about, but I'm probably familiar with the language


----------



## runner

mikeyB said:


> Ignore DL. I'm currently drinking a large cappuccino, so you can have one too. How do you like it, with or without vanilla syrup, and chocolate or cinnamon sprinkles?


Definitely cinnamon sprinkles - I am A.R.D you know - I can take the cinnamon, in fact add a cinnamon muffin too please


----------



## Marsbartoastie

runner said:


> Definitely cinnamon sprinkles - I am A.R.D you know - I can take the cinnamon, in fact add a cinnamon muffin too please


Cinnamon muffins!!!  Nobody told me there were cinnamon muffins.  I'll have one of those please barkeep.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> I'd be absolutely useless as support for a 'first-date'. Back in the day when I was 'dating' it was nowhere near as complicated as it is today, what with TubeFace, BookChat and InstaApp. Then it was take her for a meal at a Berni Inn or go to the pictures, followed by a shared bag of chips and walk her home afterwards. A weekend afternoon date involved a stroll in the countryside or on the rugged coast taking couple of sausage rolls, a bottle of pop (or, maybe some Mateus Rose or Blue Nun) and lugging a cassette player along so we could listen to the latest ELP or Yes album, then you discover that she preferred the Bent City Danglers and The Osmorons. My idea of a good date these days would be a sit down and chat, with a nice cup of tea (maybe a Custard Cream to go with it but I'd _*never *_dunk on a first date)



Blue Nun, cor blimey Jonsi you do know how to spoil a girl dont you?


runner said:


> Ha!  Been there, done that - and those Hells Angels types pale into insignificance when it comes to a thirsty GRANDMA in need of a chair!





LOVE IT


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> What is a Scotch egg? Scotch mist? Scotch tape? Scotch dancing?


Shut it you.     We are SCOTTISH!!


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Now might be the time for her to Scotch your suggestion?


Enough already


----------



## Andy HB

runner said:


> Don't worry Northe  I haven't a clue what half the conversation is about, but I'm probably familiar with the language



Why'd you think I'm mostly hiding in this corner making the odd comment and then ducking back behind my pint (still lasting well, I hasten to add, as I swirl the liquid around the glass in an attempt to keep the head visible).

Andy


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> Shut it you.     We are SCOTTISH!!










They may take our tatties. They may take our neeps. They may take take Robbie Coltrane but they'll never take Alex Salmond. Why oh why oh why won't they take Alex Salmond? We even offered to pay but still nada


----------



## Andy HB

Diabeticliberty said:


> They may take our tatties. They may take our neeps. They may take take Robbie Coltrane but they'll never take Alex Salmond



Oooh! A Leicester City supporter!! How nice and bandwaggony.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good evening.  Can I have a pint of Doom Bar, please?


----------



## Owen

They're  made from girders.


----------



## Jonsi

Hazel said:


> Shut it you.     We are SCOTTISH!!


Is that _like_ a Scotch person... but not quite ginger enough??


----------



## AlisonM

Jonsi said:


> Is that _like_ a Scotch person... but not quite ginger enough??


Sigh. I feel obliged to point out, for all the good it will do, that Scotch is a cheap blended whisky (note, no Es - Es are really bad for you) while Scots are generally small, dark, vicious bipeds much given to partying, awarding Glasgow kisses to the deserving, losing football matches, partying and fixing stuff (I believe it's called engineering). Did I mention the partying? We have a great talent for terrifying our enemies by the massed playing of an instrument which at it's best is glorious, and at it's worst sounds like a million cats being strangled at once. Either way, the sheer volume of sound would deafen a Pink Floyd concert veteran and give an effete southern chancer (not to mention any names) nightmares.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Is that _like_ a Scotch person... but not quite ginger enough??


Sadly, it's true that I'm now less ginger than I used to be.  My friends have come up with a name for my current colour (a mixture of grey and ginger).  They call it gringer.


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> They call it gringer.


I thought that was an App


----------



## AlisonM

Marsbartoastie said:


> Sadly, it's true that I'm now less ginger than I used to be.  My friends have come up with a name for my current colour (a mixture of grey and ginger).  They call it gringer.


Me too, sigh, sob. More grey than red these days, I was never a true ginger though, more yer Titian.


----------



## Jonsi

I once had a private tour of the Dewars Distillery at Perth. I fell out of the place quite drunk... on Gin. Can't stand whisky (Scotch or the proper Irish stuff).


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I thought that was an App


Gringer...Grinder for the more mature.  I like it!


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> Sadly, it's true that I'm now less ginger than I used to be.  My friends have come up with a name for my current colour (a mixture of grey and ginger).  They call it gringer.


But are you ginger in the nude? I only ask out of academic interest, I have a theory that naughty bits hair stays a natural colour longer than head hair. I'm trying to get a PhD out of it, but that's not always a failsafe reason for getting accurate field research. Checking the shower tray in your Premier Inn room when you book in is usually fairly reliable, but nothing beats hands on experience.


----------



## Hazel

Jonsi said:


> Is that _like_ a Scotch person... but not quite ginger enough??



It is just soooooo offensive


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> But are you ginger in the nude? I only ask out of academic interest, I have a theory that naughty bits hair stays a natural colour longer than head hair. I'm trying to get a PhD out of it, but that's not always a failsafe reason for getting accurate field research. Checking the shower tray in your Premier Inn room when you book in is usually fairly reliable, but nothing beats hands on experience.




The hairs on my arse are not grey. Then again neither are the hairs on my heed. At 50 years of age this has got to be some kind of noteworthy record


----------



## Hazel

Marsbartoastie said:


> To be honest with you...I'm a getting a bit anxious.  I'm about to re-enter 'first date' territory after a long, long time.  Any tips or insights would be much appreciated.  Let's see if this 'support forum' can deliver when I have a real problem.


Oooh anyone we know?


----------



## mikeyB

Don't rile Hazel, Jonsi, she's from East Kilbride. That's a shortening of the original name Kilbridegroom, which was current when life insurance was invented in the 18th century. Watch your step.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I once had a private tour of the Dewars Distillery at Perth. I fell out of the place quite drunkI ... on Gin. Can't stand whisky (Scotch or the proper Irish stuff).


I was once coming home from work in the dark when a man stepped out of a dark alleyway with his cock in his hand.  I was shocked, but not scared and hurried on by.  However, the man called out and came after me.  I accelerated from a brisk walk to a jog, but when I looked back he was still coming after me.  Fortunately, I was almost home and managed to get through the gate and close it behind me before banging on the front door.  By this time the guy was slumped over the gate and looking very ill.  He eventually managed to explain that he'd been on the brewery tour, been caught short, gone up the alleyway for some relief and been too drunk to put his tackle away afterwards...and that he'd followed me to apologise for scaring me.  My ex husband gave him a lift home.  Brewery tours...


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> The hairs on my arse are not grey. Then again neither are the hairs on my heed. At 50 years of age this has got to be some kind of noteworthy record


Anal retentiveness. You must be using a mirror to check your special place.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hazel said:


> Oooh anyone we know?


I doubt it...even I don't _know _him!


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> I doubt it...even I don't know him!


That your ex took him home, is that why he is an ex


----------



## Mark Parrott

OI! TWO PINTS OF LAGER & A PACKET OF CRISPS PLEASE, OVER HERE!!!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> That your ex took him home, is that why he is an ex


That would be really funny if it wasn't true!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Mark Parrott said:


> OI! TWO PINTS OF LAGER & A PACKET OF CRISPS PLEASE, OVER HERE!!!


Hey Marky.  Have you got that photo of your dad's bum yet?


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> That would be really funny if it wasn't true!


Look at the sausage between my legs


----------



## Jonsi

No need to shout we're Diabetic not deaf! 

I've got ready salted and pickled onion flavour... Which you want with your Eurofizz pisswater?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Marsbartoastie said:


> Hey Marky.  Have you got that photo of your dad's bum yet?


I can't find a pic of his bum. I'm afraid to say he died several years ago & can't find any vintage photos of his arse.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Jonsi said:


> No need to shout we're Diabetic not deaf!
> 
> I've got ready salted and pickled onion flavour... Which you want with your Eurofizz pisswater?


Doom bar is a fine cornish ale. Pickled onion please.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Mark Parrott said:


> I can't find a pic of his bum. I'm afraid to say he died several years ago & can't find any vintage photos of his arse.


I am sorry.  Now we'll never know if yours looks just like his.


----------



## Mark Parrott

You'll have to use your imagination.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Mark Parrott said:


> Doom bar is a fine cornish ale. Pickled onion please.


Sorry I'm getting confused. Because of all yhe Scot related bickering, my original order was lost. Thought yelling Lager would've got a response.


----------



## AlisonM

Mark Parrott said:


> You'll have to use your imagination.


I've had an imaginectomy, I'm so glad to say.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott said:


> Sorry I'm getting confused. Because of all yhe Scot related bickering, my original order was lost. Thought yelling Lager would've got a response.





If you wish to draw the attention of the tartan ruffians you must shout 'Haaaayyyyyyyy gimme a pint a heavy. You will be anointed as an honorary jock and be furnished with the keys to Edinburgh Castle.


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> If you wish to draw the attention of the tartan ruffians you must shout 'Haaaayyyyyyyy gimme a pint a heavy. You will be anointed as an honorary jock and be furnished with the keys to Edinburgh Castle.


Says who?


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> If you wish to draw the attention of the tartan ruffians you must shout 'Haaaayyyyyyyy gimme a pint a heavy. You will be anointed as an honorary jock and be furnished with the keys to Edinburgh Castle.


You'll be just as likely to be anointed with a beer bottle on the heed if you start that sort of roaring in a Glasgae bar. The English are always spotted by pronouncing the "nt" at the end of "pint", which disappears as a kind of vocalised glottal stop in the local speech. The bottle would be followed up by booting yer car keys up yer erse, not handing you the keys to Edinburgh Castle. No hard feelings, of course, that's not the Scottish way.


----------



## runner

Diabeticliberty said:


> They may take our tatties. They may take our neeps. They may take take Robbie Coltrane but they'll never take Alex Salmond. Why oh why oh why won't they take Alex Salmond? We even offered to pay but still nada


Swap him for Theresa May?


----------



## runner

Mark Parrott said:


> Good evening.  Can I have a pint of Doom Bar, please?


Nice beer - good choice!


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> You'll be just as likely to be anointed with a beer bottle on the heed if you start that sort of roaring in a Glasgae bar. The English are always spotted by pronouncing the "nt" at the end of "pint", which disappears as a kind of vocalised glottal stop in the local speech. The bottle would be followed up by booting yer car keys up yer erse, not handing you the keys to Edinburgh Castle. No hard feelings, of course, that's not the Scottish way.


Whilst never personally encountering any such behaviour on my many trips up to Scotchland, I must admit that, upon hearing adversarial interrogatives and statements, the 'tartan ruffians' (as DL would have them) are actually very, very friendly e.g. _Are ye wantin' a punch an tha heed Pal? Ye're a Bawbag right enough they-ar Matey-boy!_ and _Ye're a'ter gettin' a kickin' the noo Buddy ...a'right?_ All finished off with a little pleasantry don't you think? Who else but the Scotch? ...apart from a Scouser maybe.


----------



## mikeyB

I agree with every word bar one Jonsi. If you use the word Scotch again I'll nail your head to the floor. Then drink to your health


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> I agree with every word bar one Jonsi. If you use the word Scotch again I'll nail your head to the floor. Then drink to your health


Thank you whichever Piranha brother you are 
I actually used to work for a Scottish Company (Grampian Food Group),  one of my colleagues was from Glasgow (he maintained it was the posh part of Glasgow but... Glasgow and posh? Who knew??) .... If there was one thing that would get him to bite it was to call him and all things Scottish_ 'Scotch'_.  He'd go off on one big style shouting '_*ISH...scott-ISH! *_' all over the place. Worked every time - it was like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I have never called a Scottish person Scotch. Doesn't sound right, because it isn't. I like everyone, be it Scots, Welsh, Irish, whatever. So let's calm things down a bit shall we & all shake hands.


----------



## mikeyB

It's only teasing Mark. At least Jonsi got the Python reference. I wouldn't really nail his head to the floor, I'm useless at DIY.

Mind you, if he used Scotch again I wouldn't shake his hand. Throat, maybe.

Anyway, this is a pub. You're supposed to have a stramash, it wouldn't be a proper pub without.


----------



## Jonsi

Iii amm ccal-lmingg tthhinngss  ddownn ...T-ttryyining tooo trype whren yuouorrrshahaking ha-ha-hands iss tuiough



I've never drunk Stramash ...bitter is it? Hmmm...I'll try a pint


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> It's only teasing Mark. At least Jonsi got the Python reference. I wouldn't really nail his head to the floor, I'm useless at DIY.
> 
> Mind you, if he used Scotch again I wouldn't shake his hand. Throat, maybe.
> 
> Anyway, this is a pub. You're supposed to have a stramash, it wouldn't be a proper pub without.


I know you're only teasing. Just thought I'd stick my oar in before it goes a little out of control. And l don't want my pint spilt.


----------



## AlisonM

Mark Parrott said:


> I know you're only teasing. Just thought I'd stick my oar in before it goes a little out of control. And l don't want my pint spilt.


Scots, spill pints? Are you aff yer heid son? I've seen us navigate, pint in hand through a force 10 gale and not spill a drop. We have our priorities after all.


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> Iii amm ccal-lmingg tthhinngss  ddownn ...T-ttryyining tooo trype whren yuouorrrshahaking ha-ha-hands iss tuiough
> 
> 
> 
> I've never drunk Stramash ...bitter is it? Hmmm...I'll try a pint


Stramash, stooshie, whatever you call it in England is an argument or fight. It's not an alcoholic drink, but alcohol is often involved. These are not arcane words, they're used in everyday conversations, and even used on TV - the news presenter just asked the parliamentary correspondent about a stooshie going on in parliament. So there's your lesson in the Scots language. 

So don't go asking for a Stramash in a Glasgow bar, you'll get one for free


----------



## Owen

Mark Parrott said:


> I know you're only teasing. Just thought I'd stick my oar in before it goes a little out of control. And l don't want my pint spilt.


I am amazed that no sheep have been brought into this debate.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Owen said:


> I am amazed that no sheep have been brought into this debate.


Baa!


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> Baa!


Don't do that, you'll get Jonsi over excited


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> I agree with every word bar one Jonsi. If you use the word Scotch again I'll nail your head to the floor. Then drink to your health



I wish someone would


----------



## Jonsi

Hazel said:


> I wish someone would


That's not very nice is it?... and I was just about to offer you some of my Pork scratchings


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, let's not get too vicious Hazel, you've got to make allowances, Jonsi is Welsh.

I was at uni with a lad from Bethesda. English was his second language, and after about three pints he could only speak Welsh. Great lad, but incomprehensible. To be honest, nobody  really noticed.


----------



## Owen

Just starting to think about Xmas presents

Velcro Gloves for Jonsi
Tartan Paint for Hazel, Mike and Marsbarbtoastie, sorry their out ginger for grey hair dye

No who else can I offend


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Aye, let's not get too vicious Hazel, you've got to make allowances, Jonsi is Welsh.
> 
> I was at uni with a lad from Bethesda. English was his second language, and after about three pints he could only speak Welsh. Great lad, but incomprehensible. To be honest, nobody  really noticed.


I've been meaning to have a word with you about my allowance ...do you think you could increase it to, say, £50 per week?? Thanks 

btw ...it's known as 'Pesda locally (said like Pesto only with a short 'Ah' at the end). Anyone calling it Bethesda in any of the local pubs would be spotted as a 'Sais' straight away.


----------



## Jonsi

Owen said:


> No who else can I offend



_Psssst ...Owen ...just call the Scots on this forum '*Scotch*' ...really gets 'em going <tee hee>_


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> Aye, let's not get too vicious Hazel, you've got to make allowances, Jonsi is Welsh.
> 
> I was at uni with a lad from Bethesda. English was his second language, and after about three pints he could only speak Welsh. Great lad, but incomprehensible. To be honest, nobody  really noticed.


Are you sure it took as many as three


----------



## Jonsi

Owen said:


> Are you sure it took as many as three


for someone from 'Pesda I'm surprised it was ONLY three. Now if you'd said *ELEVEN*...


----------



## AlisonM

Owen said:


> Just starting to think about Xmas presents
> 
> Velcro Gloves for Jonsi
> Tartan Paint for Hazel, Mike and Marsbarbtoastie, sorry their out ginger for grey hair dye
> Me, no tartan paint for me?
> No who else can I offend


----------



## Jonsi

AlisonM said:


> Me, no tartan paint for me?


don't worry Alison ...I'll try and get you some McEwan's Highland Toffee (or Cow Toffee as we used to call it)


----------



## mikeyB

I don't mind all the racial abuse flying about, but can we please stop talking about bloody Christmas?


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> I don't mind all the racial abuse flying about, but can we please stop talking about bloody Christmas?


Wot he said!


----------



## Jonsi

Well, it'll soon be New Year or Pógmothóinmanay as the Scots call it. Happy New Y...._what? What did I say? What? _


----------



## Owen

Deck the halls with bows of holly......


----------



## mikeyB

That's bough, not bow. I thought I'd just put that right before stringing you up.


----------



## Owen

Dyslexic phlonee


----------



## Owen

I wish could be Christmas every day.....


----------



## Hazel

Mad quite mad


----------



## Andy HB

Pleased to report that the earth moved for me last night.

We were hit with a magnitude 5.6 earthquake in Romania at 02:11am.

It sounds as if it was quite deep and so any damage is quite limited (if any).

Still, it was an 'interesting' few seconds!!

Andy


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> Pleased to report that the earth moved for me last night.
> 
> We were hit with a magnitude 5.6 earthquake in Romania at 02:11am.
> 
> It sounds as if it was quite deep and so any damage is quite limited (if any).
> 
> Still, it was an 'interesting' few seconds!!
> 
> Andy


Goodness Andy, I hope everyone is OK!  How's your Romanian coming along these days? You must be fluent by now


----------



## Andy HB

They build houses properly in Romania, fortunately! 

My vocabulary is moving on and I can occasionally understand people when I know the subject of the conversation.

A few more words have been added this trip (I've been kicked out of the house to buy stuff on my own). 

Anyway, this is the last day before we fly back home tomorrow morning.

Andy


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> They build houses properly in Romania, fortunately!
> 
> My vocabulary is moving on and I can occasionally understand people when I know the subject of the conversation.
> 
> A few more words have been added this trip (I've been kicked out of the house to buy stuff on my own).
> 
> Anyway, this is the last day before we fly back home tomorrow morning.
> 
> Andy


Hehe! I hope you came back with the right stuff - 6 kilos of cheese and a box of roof tiles, wasn't it?  Have a good flight back


----------



## mikeyB

Andy, I trust you are bringing home some interesting spirits to stick behind the bar to sell to people who are too drunk to taste anything.

Why is it that those fascinating local liqueurs, and spirit distilled from turnip that taste so good in the local bars on holiday taste so disgusting when you bring them home? It's absolutely invariable.


----------



## Andy HB

I have some 2L bottles of tuica (pronounced something like sue-eek-ah) and palinca which will be placed in a locked cupboard under the bar! They are distilled from plums (as well as grapes, I believe, but plums are best, in my opinion). Tuica is distilled just once, whereas palinca is twice distilled. Yum!!

Andy


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Andy, I trust you are bringing home some interesting spirits to stick behind the bar to sell to people who are too drunk to taste anything.
> 
> Why is it that those fascinating local liqueurs, and spirit distilled from turnip that taste so good in the local bars on holiday taste so disgusting when you bring them home? It's absolutely invariable.


Grappa, retsina and pertsovka are three that immediately spring to mind!


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> Grappa, retsina and pertsovka are three that immediately spring to mind!


I wonder why all these drinks end in "a"?!


----------



## Jonsi

So do Coca Cola, Fanta and Ribena... Not forgetting Wata, Laga and Bitta!


----------



## AlisonM

I'm celebrating my new bus pass. Barkeep, snakebites all round if you please, or a hauf and  a wee hauf for the posh ones.


----------



## mikeyB

A hauf and a wee hauf order once had me befuddled.

I was working for the summer as a barman at the Rowardennan Hotel. Fairly straightforward job on beautiful Loch Lomond at the foot of Ben Lomond. We'd just got through Glagow Fair, where hauf and hauf is easy. But when I saw the boss bring in a cask of sherry I was bemused. "I don't think we've sold a sherry in the public bar for two months" I said. "Just you wait, son, it's Paisley Fair next week" he said. And sure enough, the following week, I spent most of my time serving a half pint of heavy with a schooner of sherry in response to the hauf n'a hauf request. We sold the whole cask.

Incidentally, the Glasgow boys, if the missus was in the bar, ordered drinks for everyone with a hauf n'a hauf for themselves, and drink the whisky at the bar before taking the drinks to the table.

We only had one fight all summer.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> We only had one fight all summer.


Was that because the true believers thought sherry with their hauf was a little too, umm, effete?


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> Was that because the true believers thought sherry with their hauf was a little too, umm, effete?


No, actually, it was the first day of the job! Great welcome

Too effete? I wouldn't risk saying that in Paisley, no matter how much I agree


----------



## Jonsi

I'm so glad this pub is open ...I could do with a pint and a good old-fashioned chin(s)-wag.

Has anyone noticed that the Dabbling Libretto is back from his trek to the wildlands of the North where he went "fishing"? 
Has anyone else noticed if the Martian Barstool is back from her "_weekend of debauchery"_ (her words not mine!) I wonder where she went?

D'yaknow...I do believe that she too travelled to the wastelands of the North (see post in Sarcastic Slogan). Fancy that ...what a coincidence! 

Oh..._erm_...you don't thing that ..._ahem_..._*do you?* _


----------



## Owen

I believe he was last seen being chauffeured around the streets of Liverpool


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I'm so glad this pub is open ...I could do with a pint and a good old-fashioned chin(s)-wag.
> 
> Has anyone noticed that the Dabbling Libretto is back from his trek to the wildlands of the North where he went "fishing"?
> Has anyone else noticed if the Martian Barstool is back from her "_weekend of debauchery"_ (her words not mine!) I wonder where she went?
> 
> D'yaknow...I do believe that she too travelled to the wastelands of the North (see post in Sarcastic Slogan). Fancy that ...what a coincidence!
> 
> Oh..._erm_...you don't thing that ..._ahem_..._*do you?* _


I could live without the 'eek' face in association with my good and unblemished reputation...you ruffian!


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> I could live without the 'eek' face in association with my good and unblemished reputation...you ruffian!


Burn


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I see no sign of staff.  Are we just helping ourselves from behind the bar today?  If so, I'll make myself a nice G&T.  Is there a bottle of Brockman's gin hidden away on these shelves?  I tried it at the weekend and it's shot to No1 in my gin chart.  Anyone else fancy a drink?


----------



## Stitch147

Marsbartoastie said:


> I see no sign of staff.  Are we just helping ourselves from behind the bar today?  If so, I'll make myself a nice G&T.  Is there a bottle of Brockman's gin hidden away on these shelves?  I tried it at the weekend and it's shot to No1 in my gin chart.  Anyone else fancy a drink?



Can I have a rum please and make it a big one! Back to work and stressed out already!!!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Stitch147 said:


> Can I have a rum please and make it a big one! Back to work and stressed out already!!!


You betcha Stitch.  A 'hair of the dog' should see you through the afternoon in a nice boozy haze


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> I could live without the 'eek' face in association with my good and unblemished reputation...you ruffian!


Nay, Nay and thrice Nay fair maiden...it is because of your unblemished reputation, delicate demeanour and general air of 'goodliness' that the merest thought of yourself being exposed to the Dastardly Lothario and his rough shenanigins and unrefined lack of couth that generated the 'eek'.



Marsbartoastie said:


> Anyone else fancy a drink?


I've mentioned falling out of Dewar's Distillery in Perth absolutely fissed as a part on Gin...have I also mentioned falling out of Gordon's Distillery in London after getting potally tissed on sloe gin? Happy daze.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Nay, Nay and thrice Nay fair maiden...it is because of your unblemished reputation, delicate demeanour and general air of 'goodliness' that the merest thought of yourself being exposed to the Dastardly Lothario and his rough shenanigins and unrefined lack of couth that generated the 'eek'.
> 
> 
> I've mentioned falling out of Dewar's Distillery in Perth absolutely fissed as a part on Gin...have I also mentioned falling out of Gordon's Distillery in London after getting potally tissed on sloe gin? Happy daze.



Thanks Jonsi.  It's good to know you have my back.  I lead a simple wholesome life and, as you know, try to maintain an air of decorum.  When in doubt I always ask myself 'What would the Queen Mother do' and act accordingly.

What are you drinking mate?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> I'm so glad this pub is open ...I could do with a pint and a good old-fashioned chin(s)-wag.
> 
> Has anyone noticed that the Dabbling Libretto is back from his trek to the wildlands of the North where he went "fishing"?
> Has anyone else noticed if the Martian Barstool is back from her "_weekend of debauchery"_ (her words not mine!) I wonder where she went?
> 
> D'yaknow...I do believe that she too travelled to the wastelands of the North (see post in Sarcastic Slogan). Fancy that ...what a coincidence!
> 
> Oh..._erm_...you don't thing that ..._ahem_..._*do you?* _




Jonsi, salmon fishing is obviously not for girls. They might break a fingernail while 'thumbing' a salmon line to prevent 30lbs of fresh fish from steaming it's way back down river to Aberdeen Harbour. In any case I threw myself ridiculously at the Toadstool at the Birmingham Meet and alas all I got for my efforts was a gentle peck on the cheek.The lady is waaaaaaaayyyyyyyy above my pay grade and far too elegant and a million miles too eloquent for a complete ruffian like lil ole moi. She would have me boxing way above my weight. Alas I must admire her delicate charms from afar . Quite apart from that I suspect she would have supreme difficulty managing me in the sack as I am a Goddamned sexual tyrannosaurus


----------



## Hazel

I did notice you were both absent at the same time ?!?!?!?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hazel said:


> I did notice you were both absent at the same time ?!?!?!?


I think DL was 'absent without leave' from his care facility


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> I am a Goddamned sexual tyrannosaurus


Are you saying that your 'drives and urges' are extinct???  As I seem to be the barkeep today I suppose I should ask if you'd like to talk about it.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> I did notice you were both absent at the same time ?!?!?!?




Hazel my darling how could I even contemplate another when you know that I only have eyes for you


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Are you saying that your 'drives and urges' are extinct???  As I seem to be the barkeep today I suppose I should ask if you'd like to talk about it.




I am saying that I am a Goddamned sexual tyrannosaurus lady. You chose to spurn me in Birmingham and now you will never ever know for yourself


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> I am saying that I am a Goddamned sexual tyrannosaurus lady. You chose to spurn me in Birmingham and now you will never ever know for yourself


Regarding tyrannosauri (?) the ratio of brain size to body mass was very small...so there may be similarities


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Regarding tyrannosauri (?) the ratio of brain size to body mass was very small...so there may be similarities




Toadstool whenever you kick me up the arse although the experience is excruciatingly painful I seem to just keep on bending over and asking you to repeat the process. A clinical psychologist might feel that I have some issues regarding ladies in pointy shoes. Please discuss?


----------



## Owen

Ouch


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Toadstool whenever you kick me up the arse although the experience is excruciatingly painful I seem to just keep on bending over and asking you to repeat the process. A clinical psychologist might feel that I have some issues regarding ladies in pointy shoes. Please discuss?


I think you just have issues with your arse


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Toadstool whenever you kick me up the arse although the experience is excruciatingly painful I seem to just keep on bending over and asking you to repeat the process. A clinical psychologist might feel that I have some issues regarding ladies in pointy shoes. Please discuss?


I'm running a bar here...not a free pervy chat line.  If you want that sort of thing you'll find premium rate phone numbers in the back pages of the St Helens Daily Scandal.  What's your poison mate?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> Ouch


Are you having a drink Owen, or just doing the sound effects?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I think you just have issues with your arse


His piles are probably itchy


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> I think you just have issues with your arse




I think you have issues with my forearms. Tell us all about it Jonsi. The shared experience will do you much good


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> Are you having a drink Owen, or just doing the sound effects?


Bite me, don't have any more dirty weekends, if it makes you that Mardi. Can I have a slow screw against the wall please.


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> His piles are probably itchy


as I wrote_ ...delicate demeanour and general air of 'goodliness'_... yeah, right!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'm running a bar here...not a free pervy chat line.  If you want that sort of thing you'll find premium rate phone numbers in the back pages of the St Helens Daily Scandal.  What's your poison mate?




I will have a chilled bottle of gut buster real ale a shot of Stoli hot vodka a double shot of Haig single malt and a large tub of industrial lubricant please. Oh yes and an entendre please and if yo dont serve singles then a double will be fine. By the way I have come here today on a posh expensive mountain bike. Do you have anywhere I can park my bike please?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> Bite me, don't have any more dirty weekends, if it makes you that Mardi. Can I have a slow screw against the wall please.


Mardi...moi?  We're out of orange juice.  Do you fancy a little Afternoon Delight. 

3 oz Bacardi® 151 rum
3 oz Southern Comfort® peach liqueur
16 oz cranberry juice
16 oz Gatorade® energy drink
2 oz ginger ale


----------



## Owen

Ooh


Marsbartoastie said:


> Mardi...moi?  We're out of orange juice.  Do you fancy a little Afternoon Delight.
> 
> 3 oz Bacardi® 151 rum
> 3 oz Southern Comfort® peach liqueur
> 16 oz cranberry juice
> 16 oz Gatorade® energy drink
> 2 oz ginger ale


you got me all tingly


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> I think you have issues with my forearms. Tell us all about it Jonsi. The shared experience will do you much good


You have four arms?? 

I have no issues with your arms ...I might have an issue with you liking cold Ale?? What's that all about? Ale should be served at throat temperature ...never cold. Pshaw!! and Harrumph!!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> as I wrote_ ...delicate demeanour and general air of 'goodliness'_... yeah, right!


I was simply trying to show some sympathy...it goes with the job.  Piles can be extremely distracting and debilitating...and may well explain the Dribbler's anal fixation.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> Ooh
> 
> you got me all tingly


That'll be the bubbles in the Gatorade


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Bejeezus Toadstool you are gonna have poor unfortunate Owen in permanent residence below decks if you feed him that particular daughter of the devils concoction. Give him something with a little less kick. How about a double donkey with extra nutterhardbastard vodka?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Gotta go guys...I have to deal with the brewery rep.  Can one of you take over until MikeyB gets here please?  Cheers


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> I was simply trying to show some sympathy...it goes with the job.  Piles can be extremely distracting and debilitating...and may well explain the Dribbler's anal fixation.




I am only fixated with my own rear end cos it was surely cast by Thor's blacksmith using granite and steel and the blood of a thousand viking warriors


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> I am only fixated with my own rear end cos it was surely cast by Thor's blacksmith using granite and steel and the blood of a thousand viking warriors


You did mention having a Thor backthide ...I'd never notithed your *lithp *before tho' 

Gueth it'th thothe thtilleto thoeth


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi you are one sick sick puppy


----------



## mikeyB

Alright you lot, get out from behind the bar, I've got to install a barrel of Thwaites' Wainwright for the men, put up some bunting, chill some Fosters Fizzy Urine, and sling some steaks on the barbie. It's Olivia Newton John's birthday, so we're having a Grease singalong. So no sex, just the memories of all that adolescent self abuse.

And if anybody lets on she's 68, I'll thump them.


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> Alright you lot, get out from behind the bar, I've got to install a barrel of Thwaites' Wainwright for the men, put up some bunting, chill some Fosters Fizzy Urine, and sling some steaks on the barbie. It's Olivia Newton John's birthday, so we're having a Grease singalong. So no sex, just the memories of all that adolescent self abuse.
> 
> And if anybody lets on she's 68, I'll thump them.


My first crush


----------



## AlisonM

Are you lot channelling Sid James and Barbara Windsor?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Alright you lot, get out from behind the bar, I've got to install a barrel of Thwaites' Wainwright for the men, put up some bunting, chill some Fosters Fizzy Urine, and sling some steaks on the barbie. It's Olivia Newton John's birthday, so we're having a Grease singalong. So no sex, just the memories of all that adolescent self abuse.
> 
> And if anybody lets on she's 68, I'll thump them.




She could be 168 and she would still be ubertotty. Have a look at her singing Xanadu with E L O. The bit where she puts both hands over the back of her head still makes my eyes, ears and nose bleed.....enjoy Michael, read it and weep baby


----------



## Owen

Oh Matron


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> She could be 168 and she would still be ubertotty. Have a look at her singing Xanadu with E L O. The bit where she puts both hands over the back of her head still makes my eyes, ears and nose bleed.....enjoy Michael, read it and weep baby


Howl


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> Are you lot channelling Sid James and Barbara Windsor?


This is no place for a lady, Alison.

I've reserved a seat for you by the bar.


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> She could be 168 and she would still be ubertotty. Have a look at her singing Xanadu with E L O. The bit where she puts both hands over the back of her head still makes my eyes, ears and nose bleed.....enjoy Michael, read it and weep baby


That's just cured my ED


----------



## mikeyB

And I have to tell all you youngsters, the film Grease came out the year after I got married, so I had no need to avail myself of help from our five fingered friend while dreaming of Aussie sexpots. You've never heard Olivia Newton John say "I've got homework to mark, get off"

So we'll just make tonight's event a charity benefit in honour of adolescent dreams and old dirty socks.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Alright you lot, get out from behind the bar, I've got to install a barrel of Thwaites' Wainwright for the men, put up some bunting, chill some Fosters Fizzy Urine, and sling some steaks on the barbie. It's Olivia Newton John's birthday, so we're having a Grease singalong. So no sex, just the memories of all that adolescent self abuse.
> 
> And if anybody lets on she's 68, I'll thump them.


I feel that I must lodge a feminist objection to the planned entertainment.  In Grease the male hegemony vilifies a woman to the point where she feels that her only option is to dress up like a brazen strumpet for their titillation.  Is this a message we should be endorsing in the 21st century?  Harumph.


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> I feel that I must lodge a feminist objection to the planned entertainment.  In Grease the male hegemony vilifies a woman to the point where she feels that her only option is to dress up like a brazen strumpet for their titillation.  Is this a message we should be endorsing in the 21st century?  Harumph.


Perfect


----------



## mikeyB

From which we can assume that Marsbar is not entranced by John Travolta....

And there I was trying to please everybody. What do I get? Gratitude? Appreciation for the work put in? Oh no, a bleeding lecture from a disgruntled jackbooted feminist fresh back from commando training in the highlands. It'll be a silent knife in the back, just you wait and see. You'll find me in a blood stained heap by the empties tomorrow, I don't doubt.


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> From which we can assume that Marsbar is not entranced by John Travolta....
> 
> And there I was trying to please everybody. What do I get? Gratitude? Appreciation for the work put in? Oh no, a bleeding lecture from a disgruntled jackbooted feminist fresh back from commando training in the highlands. It'll be a silent knife in the back, just you wait and see. You'll find me in a blood stained heap by the empties tomorrow, I don't doubt.


What did you say about someone going commando in the highlands


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> From which we can assume that Marsbar is not entranced by John Travolta....


Is anyone?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Olivia could actually say to me 'I've got A level applied mechanics homework to mark but I want to go down the pub. You'll  have to do it for me and make sure it's done by the time I get home' and it would still sound sexy. 




Yaaaaaay Toadstool I am but a simple soul leading a life largely uncomplicated by the bright lights of the big city. Having ladies dress up like brazen strumpets for my very real and personal titillation I must openly confess makes me wanna dooooooooooooooooooo ittttttttttttttttttttt baby


----------



## mikeyB

Looks like a weekend standing up the groin in cold water didn't really improve you any, DL.


----------



## Northerner

Oi you lot, shush! Look who's waiting at the bar to be served!  Nooo, don't all look at once, act cool!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

You're an unreconstructed mob.  Go on then...spend your evening salivating over Ms Newton-John.  As for Mr Travolta...the only thing he has going for him is his bank balance...oh...and his private jet, his talent, his toned physique, his physicality, his looks...hold on...I've changed my mind.  Crank up the jukebox and let's party!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Northerner said:


> Oi you lot, shush! Look who's waiting at the bar to be served!  Nooo, don't all look at once, act cool!
> 
> View attachment 1998




Hello Kate you ropey old trout. I am your head barman and doorman Diabeticliberty . What would you like to drink by the way, a little nettle soup perhaps? The sickly looking yoof in the corner fidgeting quite a lot with his hands in his pockets is our very own, our very dear Alan aka Northerner. You however may call him Nicholas because I strongly suspect that is how he would like to leave you. Gawd woman you are ugly enough to frighten a police alsation


----------



## Northerner

Remember who wields the real power in this establishment!


----------



## mikeyB

When you've quite finished, DL, Ms Bush is a decade younger than Olivia, so at least Alan isn't a necrophiliac like you. Same age as Northerner, in fact.

And for insulting the guests, you're demoted to glass collecting and raffle ticket selling for the rest of the night. The prize is The Very Best of Olivia Newton John, a rare EP from 1981.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> When you've quite finished, DL, Ms Bush is a decade younger than Olivia, so at least Alan isn't a necrophiliac like you. Same age as Northerner, in fact.
> 
> And for insulting the guests, you're demoted to glass collecting and raffle ticket selling for the rest of the night. The prize is The Very Best of Olivia Newton John, a rare EP from 1981.


What...no meat raffle?  What kind of pub are you running here?


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> What...no meat raffle?  What kind of pub are you running here?


DL Marsie wants meat


----------



## Jonsi

I thought Grease _was_ a meat raffle... and Travolta got some prime rump and a nice bit of breast


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy Toadstool, I have got meat if you can provide the potatoes. C'mon lady let's make pie


----------



## Jonsi

A chipolata doesn't count as 'meat'



...just saying


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy Toadstool, I have got meat if you can provide the potatoes. C'mon lady let's make pie


Get a cubicle


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> Get a cubicle


A cubicle!!!  The very least I would expect is a room.


----------



## Jonsi

_Aside... If you tested your BGs in a cubicle would it become a testicle? _


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> _Aside... If you tested your BGs in a cubicle would it become a testicle? _





F****ing love this. Best line today bar none


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> _Aside... If you tested your BGs in a cubicle would it become a testicle? _


Boom boom


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> A chipolata doesn't count as 'meat'
> 
> 
> 
> ...just saying




I have never made particularly bad bangers n mash with it. I have however had many complaints that my sausage was never gonna win this month's first prize for sausage of the month in 'The Banger' magazine.  A publication dedicated and devoted to the production of the meat and rusk filled skin.


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> I have never made particularly bad bangers n mash with it. I have however had many complaints that my sausage was never gonna win this month's first prize for sausage of the month in 'The Banger' magazine.  A publication dedicated and devoted to the production of the meat and rusk filled skin.


You are a wicked, wicked man.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> I have never made particularly bad bangers n mash with it. I have however had many complaints that my sausage was never gonna win this month's first prize for sausage of the month in 'The Banger' magazine.  A publication dedicated and devoted to the production of the meat and rusk filled skin.


What a pity.  Bangers...good.  Mash, on the other hand...no good to a low carber such as I.


----------



## Owen

Plumbs have 11g per 100. Just saying.


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hazel my darling how could I even contemplate another when you know that I only have eyes for you


You great pudding - you do make me laugh


----------



## AlisonM

Marsbartoastie said:


> What a pity.  Bangers...good.  Mash, on the other hand...no good to a low carber such as I.


Sweet potato mash works for me.  Goes great with the onion gravy.

Speaking of gravy, I was minding the bar for a bit while Takingaliberty was off somewhere toasting Marsbars, at least I think that's what he said. We had a visit from a gentleman called Vinnie. He seemed to want me to give him money not to bother us, but it's OK, I told him he was no bother, gave him a wee Glesca kiss and told him to "awa an bile his heid". He staggered off muttering about Glaswegian Nutterers and threatening to talk to his cousin Jimmy. But that's OK too, I know Jimmy, he's a big Jessie and 'feart' of me.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> You great pudding - you do make me laugh




Hazel my luvverley if laughter were the way to a girls heart then I think that I might steal you away for myself


----------



## Diabeticliberty

AlisonM said:


> Sweet potato mash works for me.  Goes great with the onion gravy/
> 
> Speaking of gravy, I was minding the bar for a bit while Takingaliberty was off somewhere toasting Marsbars, at least I think that's what he said. We had a visit from a gentleman called Vinnie. He seemed to want me to give him money not to bother us, but it's OK, I told him was no bother, gave him a wee Glesca kiss and told him to "awa an bile his heid". He staggered off muttering about Glaswegian Nutterers and threatening to talk to his cousin Jimmy. But that's OK too, I know Jimmy, he's a big Jessie and 'feart' of me.




You jocks seem to swear and shout more than my poor old mother when her apron string got caught up in an agricultural threshing machine. I have to tell you now complete disarsarsedher


----------



## AlisonM

Diabeticliberty said:


> You jocks seem to swear and shout more than my poor old mother when her apron string got caught up in an agricultural threshing machine. I have to tell you now complete disarsarsedher


You think we're bad, you should hear the Irish sometime, the southern ones I mean. They know words I don't, which takes some doing as I was taught by my auntie's parrot that once belonged to sailor.

That bit about the parrot is true, it was 'rescued' from a pet shop in Liverpool by my aunt's employer just after WWII and given to my aunt because someone was allergic to it, probably it''s vocabulary rather than it's feathers. And the fact that it pooped every ten minutes and liked attacking people's toes with it's very sharp beak. Can't have that sort of thing going on near a dowager duchess* now can we?

*The Employer that was, not my aunt.


----------



## Jonsi

That's the trouble with learning things parrot fashion


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> That's the trouble with learning things parrot fashion


Should have stopped while you were ahead


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> You think we're bad, you should hear the Irish sometime, the southern ones I mean. They know words I don't, which takes some doing as I was taught by my auntie's parrot that once belonged to sailor.
> 
> That bit about the parrot is true, it was 'rescued' from a pet shop in Liverpool by my aunt's employer just after WWII and given to my aunt because someone was allergic to it, probably it''s vocabulary rather than it's feathers. And the fact that it pooped every ten minutes and liked attacking people's toes with it's very sharp beak. Can't have that sort of thing going on near a dowager duchess* now can we?
> 
> *The Employer that was, not my aunt.


Careful what you say about the Irish. My great great grandfather came over in the famine (caused by the English bar stewards not giving the Irish any of the plentiful corn). He described himself as a navvy, from County Mayo, and his son married Irish as well. My grandfather never used bad language in his life, and it was an Irishman converted the heathen Scots remember.

 Mind you, St Columba being a daft religionist, he squeezed the Gaelic into the letters of Old Latin, which only had 18 letters, as does the Gaelic today, so he has more than a few churches to answer for.

Here endeth the lesson. Mines a Jamiesons, thanks.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

A good friend of mine who owned a shop selling body building supplements had a parrot which he used to keep with him pretty much all of the time. We were in his shop one Saturday afternoon when a chap came in to buy some whey protein powder. He saw the parrot flying around the shop and made a beeline for Scoot (the bird). She was so named because his wife had a shop that sold motor scooters. The bird was having none of it and became quite agitated. My mate respectfully requested that the punter left his pet parrot alone as she chose her own company and if she didn't warm to you then she would completely ignore you. Not to be put off the punter continued to harass the parrot. Once again my mate asked his customer to leave his bird alone as when irate she was likely to attack anybody who antagonised her. Once again the customer put his hand in the direction of the parrot who had now settled on the front end of his sales counter. The bird promptly turned her head and stuck her beak right through the back of his hand and through his palm and struck the sales counter. The blood was like something out of a Vincent Price film. The poor chap was obviously in abject agony but could not really say too much since the bird had only served to protect herself from his most unwelcome advances. He went to hospital and required surgery to put his hand back to some degree of working order.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Careful what you say about the Irish. My great great grandfather came over in the famine (caused by the English bar stewards not giving the Irish any of the plentiful corn). He described himself as a navvy, from County Mayo, and his son married Irish as well. My grandfather never used bad language in his life, and it was an Irishman converted the heathen Scots remember.
> 
> Mind you, St Columba being a daft religionist, he squeezed the Gaelic into the letters of Old Latin, which only had 18 letters, as does the Gaelic today, so he has more than a few churches to answer for.
> 
> Here endeth the lesson. Mines a Jamiesons, thanks.




Some Irish for you:


The greeting - What about ye?

The standard reply - Stickin out fricking weaker like


----------



## mikeyB

You realise that mocking the Irish will only make David's quizzes even more bloody opaque. Mind you, I've never seen him in here, he might be teetotal,  otherwise we could ply him with drink for the answers. 

Where's that Jameson's?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jameson's is my cheap whisky of choice. There is something remarkably cheap but not particularly nasty about it. I once drank so much of it whilst taking a party of clients on a salmon fishing trip that I walked face first into a tree trunk on an estate on the Aberdeenshire Dee. My nose of course burst open and bled heavily for about 2 hours. My punters laughed their heeds off but then started to get apprehensive when the bleeding refused to abate. It did eventually stop and the following morning it appeared for all had world as if I had been beaten around the face with a paving flag. Salmon fishing can be a cruel mistress at times to its humble servants


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Where's that Jameson's?


I think I know that one... it's either 'Help! by the Beatles' or 'Robin Williams in Mrs Doubtfire'


Whaddya mean it was rhetorical?


----------



## mikeyB

Get back under the table Jonsi, it's past your bedtime.

And DL, I've yet to meet a humble salmon fisherman, they're all gobby drunkards in my experience, present company excepted, of course. But only just....


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Michael the thing is I was made from a broken mould. Humble? Most definitely. Gobby? Most definitely not as you will fully appreciate by now I am unusually reticent to the point of extreme shyness. Drunkard? Damned definitely.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, doors open, bar is stocked, optics full. We're OPEN!!!!!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Get the doors open then Mikey.  I'm parched. 

Edit: I was pulling the door instead of pushing...doh.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I'll have a Pepsi Max please...hold the ice and slice.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I will have a long slow screw against the wall please.


Let's see what you forum nairdowell's make of that little request


----------



## Marsbartoastie

So...about Strictly Finals Night.  It makes good business sense.  All right thinking women will want to watch the final.  With a bar full of women the men will come flooding in and hand their hard-earned cash to you.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> I will have a long slow screw against the wall please.
> 
> 
> Let's see what you forum nairdowell's make of that little request


Owen asked for one of those the other day and got away with it.  Pay attention DL


----------



## Marsbartoastie

JUST COPIED THIS FROM THE SARCAUSTIC THREAD (THAT'S A COMBINATION OF SARCASM AND CAUSTIC WIT):



Jonsi said:


> He's not the Ents Manager ...he's a very naughty boy. He's on the door because of his Popeye forearms.
> 
> As for my own sleeping habits ...I wish I could get more sleep than I do now, I'm nearly always dead tired (but we know why that is - _blame it on D, boogie_).
> 
> I quite like the idea of a Chlamidia Jane night, a Schlocky Horror night (you can dress up in stockings and suspenders for that one @Diabeticliberty and Time Warp with Stitch) and I particularly like the idea of a Strictly Finals night. Not so sure about Cabaret but I'm willing to let @mikeyB to dress up as Sally Bowles if he wants 'cos I don't think it would affect our licence.
> 
> There won't be any sheep. Happy now - I'm back off to bed.


Thanks Jonsi.  I shall inform the Banting Committee of your sage adjudication.


----------



## AlisonM

Will there be masochism tangoes on Strictly night?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

AlisonM said:


> Will there be masochism tangoes on Strictly night?


I'm only familiar with the Argentine Tango.  Masochism Tango, however, sounds far more interesting.


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'm only familiar with the Argentine Tango.  Masochism Tango, however, sounds far more interesting.


it's where you are forced to drink fizzy orangeade and some woman keeps slapping your face


----------



## Jonsi

AlisonM said:


> Will there be masochism tangoes on Strictly night?


There will be cups of Cha Cha Cha, lots of Viennese Whirls, some RhumBa-bas, Smoothies and some Pringles (Sour Cream & Jive)

I think @Diabeticliberty will be there in his latex gimp suit too


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> There will be cups of Cha Cha Cha, lots of Viennese Whirls, some RhumBa-bas, Smoothies and some Pringles (Sour Cream & Jive)
> 
> I think @Diabeticliberty will be there in his latex gimp suit too




Straight from Pulp Fiction:


Bring on the gimp.

The gimp's asleep.

Well I guess we're gonna have to wake him.


Jonsi bach it is not I who sleeps all day


----------



## AlisonM

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'm only familiar with the Argentine Tango.  Masochism Tango, however, sounds far more interesting.


Couldn't manage an Argentine Tango now, plays havoc wiv me knees.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> it's where you are forced to drink fizzy orangeade and some woman keeps slapping your face


Good heavens...the things you get up to in the valleys.


AlisonM said:


> Couldn't manage an Argentine Tango now, plays havoc wiv me knees.


You're not supposed to do it on your knees Alison...I believe you're thinking of something else altogether


----------



## mikeyB

Steady on folks I'm not sure we've got a dance license. Now I'm not at all sure I'll get masochism tangos past the licensing magistrates, they wouldn't allow the pole dancing I tried to slip past them on the quiet the other day. I was hoping to surprise marsbar with a new job


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> There will be cups of Cha Cha Cha, lots of Viennese Whirls, some RhumBa-bas, Smoothies and some Pringles (Sour Cream & Jive)
> 
> I think @Diabeticliberty will be there in his latex gimp suit too


It's a carb fiesta.  Put my name on the guest list Jonsi!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I think @Diabeticliberty will be there in his latex gimp suit too


You could sell tickets for that spectacle


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Steady on folks I'm not sure we've got a dance license. Now I'm not at all sure I'll get masochism tangos past the licensing magistrates, they wouldn't allow the pole dancing I tried to slip past them on the quiet the other day. I was hoping to surprise marsbar with a new job


We had a pole dancing session a couple of months ago at my Women's Institute group...so I'm familiar with the basic moves (although the upside-downy one was a bit of a stretch for me).


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> It's a carb fiesta.  Put my name on the guest list Jonsi!


You're already on the VIP Slip Martian.  I'm not sure if you are aware but ...*ALL* the Carbs consumed in this pub have absolutely zero effect on anyone's BG levels - eat as much as you want. I'm having a chip butty with a side order of Fried Rice, Pies and Pasta followed by a hee-yawge slice of Lemon Meringue Pie !


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> Good heavens...the things you get up to in the valleys.



Valleys?? Valleys be "darn Sarf" Martian. We've got mountains up here in the rugged North, with rugged coastlines, rugged beaches, rugged rugs and rugged people with rugged good looks (bet @Diabeticliberty wishes he was Welsh now).


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> Valleys?? Valleys be "darn Sarf" Martian. We've got mountains up here in the rugged North, with rugged coastlines, rugged beaches, rugged rugs and rugged people with rugged good looks (bet @Diabeticliberty wishes he was Welsh now).




Let me give that full consideration........Ok I have considered.......not on your Nelly


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> You're already on the VIP Slip Martian.  I'm not sure if you are aware but ...*ALL* the Carbs consumed in this pub have absolutely zero effect on anyone's BG levels



Woohoo!  I had no idea that this was a carb free zone.  OK...I'll start with a very moderately carby crispy fried duck with hoisin sauce, cucumber and spring onions in those little pancake rolls.  I'll follow that with a massive plate of carbonara made properly with pasta, fresh eggs, cream and pancetta.  I shall then work my way methodically through every item on the pudding menu.  Irish coffee and a box of chocolates should round things off nicely.  Cheers mate


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> We had a pole dancing session a couple of months ago at my Women's Institute group...so I'm familiar with the basic moves (although the upside-downy one was a bit of a stretch for me).


Pole dancing at the WI????

How do I join?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

How do I join?[/QUOTE]
It's any excuse to wear a dress with you Mikey. 

We make jam, bottle artichoke hearts, knit, sew and all that jazz.  However, we've also tackled archery, kayaking, surfing, ballet (I kid you not), conceptual art appreciation and my personal favourite...gin tasting.  The WI is bloomin' great.


----------



## AlisonM

Jonsi said:


> We've got mountains up here in the rugged North


North? You call that North? Nah, to be proper northern you have to live on the same latitude as Moscow... Like what I do. It has to be dark at least 14 hours a day in winter to be truly north... And our mountains are bigger than yours (I'll see you Snowden and bet Nevis, Schehallion and More - that's Ben More btw), and we have more of them, we even have Fjords to pine for. North, Pah!


----------



## mikeyB

I was about to make the same point Alison, only ruder.


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> Valleys?? Valleys be "darn Sarf" Martian. We've got mountains up here in the rugged North, with rugged coastlines, rugged beaches, rugged rugs and rugged people with rugged good looks (bet @Diabeticliberty wishes he was Welsh now).


And scared sheep, very scared


----------



## AlisonM

Owen said:


> And scared sheep, very scared


Sheep. In Snechie? Don't be silly, the only sheep we have here since the farmer's market was replaced by a Morrison's are called tourists. They often have a very bemused, confused and sheeplike look to them when trying to figure out the difference in pronunciation between Dores and Forres, and how to say Inverfarigaig or Drumnadrochit without tying their tongues into reef knots.


----------



## Northerner

Hey, I didn't realise there was a DL 'emoticon'


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Northerner said:


> Hey, I didn't realise there was a DL 'emoticon'




Why you cheap, chickenshit, dirty, lowdown son of a Conservative Prime Minister


----------



## Owen

()0()


----------



## mikeyB

That new emoticon is rude. I'm going to report that post to a.....oh. Hang on a minute.....


----------



## Diabeticliberty

One especially for Corbynistas


----------



## mikeyB

Bring me a red hot poker, quick


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, everyone, I'll get these two reprobates into the back room where they'll do less harm.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> One especially for Corbynistas


I recognise that lipstick.  It's Socialist Scarlet.  The colour of choice for kissing Mr Corrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...byn.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Bring me a red hot poker, quick


Now look here, you black prince you, you're not getting any red hot pokers in this bar. For one thing we don't have chillies hot enough and we're out of Stolen, Stolid, umm Vodka.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> I recognise that lipstick.  It's Socialist Scarlet.  The colour of choice for kissing Mr Corrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...byn.




Toadstool how could you? When I said in Birmingham give me an ickle kiss you said that you were not given to kissing elderly gentlemen with curly teeth and stinky breath. The old trot is older than my granddads greyhound and smells for all the world of stale, revolution tobacco


----------



## Diabeticliberty

AlisonM said:


> Now look here, you black prince you, you're not getting any red hot pokers in this bar. For one thing we don't have chillies hot enough and we're out of Stolen, Stolid, umm Vodka.




I got some of that very Silly, Stooley, Shitty erm........vodka right here in my house.  I drank some on Saturday night and went immediately deaf, dumb and blind. I wouldn't mind but I never even play pinball


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Why you cheap, chickenshit, dirty, lowdown son of a Conservative Prime Minister


Oh dear Lord - how to upset poor Alan


----------



## Hazel

Marsbartoastie said:


> I recognise that lipstick.  It's Socialist Scarlet.  The colour of choice for kissing Mr Corrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...byn.



Eugh - mental image there - eugh!!!!!!


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> Now look here, you black prince you, you're not getting any red hot pokers in this bar. For one thing we don't have chillies hot enough and we're out of Stolen, Stolid, umm Vodka.


Fair enough. DL, unlike the unfortunate Edward and his nice friend Gaviston, is not of the alternative persuasion.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> Oh dear Lord - how to upset poor Alan




Poor Alan? Poor Alan? He has the constitution of a crocodile and always gives me the same smile before he bites lumps out of me. Poor Alan is doing just fine thank you. Hazel my little cherub it is me you should be feeling sorry for. Alone and very afraid in Internet diabetic forum. Surrounded by sophisticated complex individuals with massive IQ's and razer sharp wit and repartee. I am but a mere infant before them and completely unaccustomed to their near the knuckle exchanges. I need your pity Hazel, please tell them all to stop talking about my Harris. You know I am a little shy and it really makes me blush a lot


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, enough of this self immolation and pity, get a grip. As it is Meat Loaf's birthday today (a sprightly 69) there is a karaoke special of Bat Out Of Hell at midnight, with a special supply of Kentucky bourbon behind the bar. We just need a female partner for the romantic songs. Big bust and slack morals essential, plus a fighting spirit. Any volunteers?


----------



## AlisonM

I can manage the big bust (I'm really, really gifted in that area), but slack morals? Nope, sorry, I'm a good girl I am. I can recommend a lass I used to go to school with though, Slack Alice we called her, none too sharp a tool, but very willing and I'm told very flexible too. Her rates a reasonable, a packet of fags (Camel unfiltered) and a bottle of Buckfast should do it.


----------



## mikeyB

The contract is in the post, I'll get the Buckie if you can find the fags


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Right folks, enough of this self immolation and pity, get a grip. As it is Meat Loaf's birthday today (a sprightly 69) there is a karaoke special of Bat Out Of Hell at midnight, with a special supply of Kentucky bourbon behind the bar. We just need a female partner for the romantic songs. Big bust and slack morals essential, plus a fighting spirit. Any volunteers?



When I was a student I temped during the holidays.  I got lots of intresting jobs because my agency knew they could send me anywhere and I'd blag my way through.  One of the jobs was at a post production sound studio in Soho.  While working on a Meatloaf video one of the engineers realised he needed a female voice...so I did the honours.That's my voice you can hear at c32 seconds on this video:






I also recorded the theme for a Scottish TV show called Sports Connection...though I doubt anyone will remember it.

Happy birthday Meatloaf.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, marsbar, but did you have a big bust and slack morals? I assume not, since no lasting fame accrued to your sterling effort.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Aye, marsbar, but did you have a big bust and slack morals? I assume not, since no lasting fame accrued to your sterling effort.


I recorded the demo for Sports Connection and when the clients gave it the green light a professional artist was booked.  The clients preferred my demo version  and I didn't even get a credit.  If only I'd had a big bust and slack morals life might have been very different.  Fotunately, what I do have is buckets of joie de vivre.


----------



## mikeyB

It's never too late for slack morals, marsbar, as the heir to the throne will attest, but you stick with your joie de vivre, it's less complicated.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Suggesting that HRH The Prince of Wales has slack morals may well be treason


----------



## mikeyB

You must be mistaking me for someone who gives a ****


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> You must be mistaking me for someone who gives a ****


You're a man after my own heart. As the President of an organisation I used to work for HRH visited our office. When my boss asked if I'd like to be introducedI my reply was "What do you think?"


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> Suggesting that HRH The Prince of Wales has slack morals may well be treason


I misread it and thought he was referring to HRH's Balmoral Slacks


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> You must be mistaking me for someone who gives a ****


DILLIGAF


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> DILLIGAF


I had to look that up...and I like it


----------



## mikeyB

DILLIGAF? is there a hotbed of republicanism in this pub? Be careful, this site will be trawled by GCHQ watching for potential troublemakers. I say will be, it certainly is, because this is a campaigning organisation. I'm sure Hannah will agree. Put your head above the parapet in this country, and the Sentinels gaze will fall upon you.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Given that we have a social and moral obligation to keep certain elements under close observation...has anyone seen the Dedicated Lesbifan today?  He seems to have gone 'off grid' again.


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> Given that we have a social and moral obligation to keep certain elements under close observation...has anyone seen the Dedicated Lesbifan today?  He seems to have gone 'off grid' again.


Having his weekly colonic irrigation


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> Having his weekly colonic irrigation


The crap that he comes out with sometimes...that could simply mean he's gone on a boozy bender


----------



## AlisonM

He'll be up to his oxters in freezing water somewhere struggling to land a 1lb salmon.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

AlisonM said:


> He'll be up to his oxters in freezing water somewhere struggling to land a 1lb salmon.


That would certainly be a challenge for a scrawny weedy little feller like the Designated Loafer


----------



## Stitch147

Can someone please pour me a large drink!!! Stressed out at work and I need one!!!


----------



## AlisonM

Stitch147 said:


> Can someone please pour me a large drink!!! Stressed out at work and I need one!!!


What would you like m'dear. Romulan Ale perhaps, Blood Wine, or something more, umm, Earthy?


----------



## Stitch147

Anything with a high alcohol content!!! Romulan ale sounds interesting. Failing that I'll have some rum.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Stitch147 said:


> Anything with a high alcohol content!!! Romulan ale sounds interesting. Failing that I'll have some rum.


You've really got to hit this lunchtime drinking on the head Stitchy baby.  You must spend the afternoons slumped over your desk in a dribbling heap


----------



## mikeyB

Stressed out at work? Tell 'em to stuff the job and go and live in a yurt in Mongolia, and destroy your liver with fermented yogurt. All the best people do.


----------



## Stitch147

Marsbartoastie said:


> You've really got to hit this lunchtime drinking on the head Stitchy baby.  You must spend the afternoons slumped over your desk in a dribbling heap


With the past couple of days ive had im surprised im not!!! Hopefully after today it will calm down a bit. Its annoying when just as you think you finish something a spanner gets thrown in the works and you have to start from scratch with only a few hours to hit the deadline!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Stressed out at work? Tell 'em to stuff the job and go and live in a yurt in Mongolia, and destroy your liver with fermented yogurt. All the best people do.


When my former boss was visiting Ulan Bator I had to organise his end of the official exchange of gifts.  Rather than go for one of the standard Brit gifts I always tried to find out what people would really appreciate.  The President's wife was thrilled with her ice cream making machine.  I wonder if she used it to make frozen yogurt.


----------



## Stitch147

mikeyB said:


> Stressed out at work? Tell 'em to stuff the job and go and live in a yurt in Mongolia, and destroy your liver with fermented yogurt. All the best people do.


I wish I could. Not sure about the yogurt though.


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> When my former boss was visiting Ulan Bator I had to organise his end of the official exchange of gifts.  Rather than go for one of the standard Brit gifts I always tried to find out what people would really appreciate.  The President's wife was thrilled with her ice cream making machine.  I wonder if she used it to make frozen yogurt.


The machine having been made in Italy, no doubt.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> The machine having been made in Italy, no doubt.


Unfortunately, yes.  However, I bought it from John Lewis...so the UK economy received some benefit.


----------



## mikeyB

Ageing pop pickers will know that today is Helen Shapiro's birthday, but we're not doing a Shapiro karaoke because that would give away everybody's age. Unless, by popular demand, you wish to be transported back to the days of black and white two channel TV. Walking back to happiness? Not likely.

69, since you ask.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, im 44 & love a bit of Shapiro.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Ageing pop pickers will know that today is Helen Shapiro's birthday, but we're not doing a Shapiro karaoke because that would give away everybody's age. Unless, by popular demand, you wish to be transported back to the days of black and white two channel TV. Walking back to happiness? Not likely.
> 
> 69, since you ask.


10 years older than what I am. LOL. Can I limp back to happiness instead? 2 channels there may have been but usually it was quality. Now we have umpty-leven channels and it's mostly carp. Grumpy old wifie here, I need a nice stiff innuendo, but I'll settle for a G&T and don't forget the ice and lemon, oh and some of those pork scratchings, and a macaroni pie... and... where'd he go?


----------



## Owen

Don't know who you are on about, black and white tv, next you'll be claiming there were no remote controls and big push buttons.


----------



## AlisonM

Owen said:


> Don't know who you are on about, black and white tv, next you'll be claiming there were no remote controls and big push buttons.


You have no idea! It was awful, one had to get up, walk all the way across the room and turn a dial, then walk all the way back to the sofa. It's a miracle we didn't die of exhaustion. And you had to clean all the dead injuns from the back of the set after a Western or they'd destroy the valves.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

My dad had a home made remote control...he just made one of his kids do the channel changing.


----------



## Owen

We had a snooker cute, big buttons, as pressed one the old channel popped back out


----------



## mikeyB

Oh dear Owen, can't you remember the expressions "can't we switch it over"?
"What's on the other side?". Can't you remember vertical hold knobs? Horizontal hold? 405 lines? 

Without such, you'll never fully appreciate your Netflix downloads, your Freeview, your live channel rewind, technology that is still gobsmacking to those of us in at the beginning. 

Do not sneer and mock, pleasures were simple and beer was 1s10p a pint, and you could still get 1p back on your empty bottle of  Tizer.

I suppose they teach all these things as history now...


----------



## Owen

Sadly, I remember all those things. Just have denial, I mean selective memory.

Does anyone remember Dick and Doof.

That should reach a selective audience


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> Oh dear Owen, can't you remember the expressions "can't we switch it over"?
> "What's on the other side?". Can't you remember vertical hold knobs? Horizontal hold? 405 lines?
> 
> Without such, you'll never fully appreciate your Netflix downloads, your Freeview, your live channel rewind, technology that is still gobsmacking to those of us in at the beginning.
> 
> Do not sneer and mock, pleasures were simple and beer was 1s10p a pint, and you could still get 1p back on your empty bottle of  Tizer.
> 
> I suppose they teach all these things as history now...


A car immobiliser was a crank handle


----------



## Northerner

Owen said:


> A car immobiliser was a crank handle


I remember when car indicators were little 'hands' that flicked up next to the window!


----------



## Owen

Good old Morris, at least we are not old enough to have someone walk in front with a red flag


----------



## Stitch147

After a stressful day yesterday at work I fond myself with nothing to do today! So im coming in for a cuppa and a relax


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, sit yourself down and have an unwind, Stitch. Here's a glass of Sauternes on the house to help you along


----------



## Stitch147

mikeyB said:


> Aye, sit yourself down and have an unwind, Stitch. Here's a glass of Sauternes on the house to help you along



Id prefer a nice red


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, no probs. Snooker table's in the games room.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, we're opening early because the  Ursophilia Support Group are arriving on a coach all the way from Wales. It's very important not to mention sheep because it might result in spontaneous emissions, embarrassing for everyone. I know they can't help it, and we shouldn't mock, so please be tolerant. It takes all sorts, and so does this pub. We've got no discernible standards.


----------



## Jonsi

Pint of Broth for me please! Now then, where's them they bears?


----------



## Robin

Have you got a large G and T and a comfy sofa in the corner somewhere? I fell off a horse this morning ( well, to be truthful it was a 14.1 New Forest Pony, but we were galloping flat out over a stubble field when it put in two enormous bucks and out of the side door I went!) Maybe I shouldn't be doing this sort of thing at my age.


----------



## mikeyB

You can have your G&T on the house Robin, and I'll give you a free massage to soothe your wounded pride. Don't tell anyone else, they'll all want one


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Robin said:


> Have you got a large G and T and a comfy sofa in the corner somewhere? I fell off a horse this morning ( well, to be truthful it was a 14.1 New Forest Pony, but we were galloping flat out over a stubble field when it put in two enormous bucks and out of the side door I went!) Maybe I shouldn't be doing this sort of thing at my age.




Jesus H Christ, are you ok? Of course you should be doing this for as long as you are able to draw breath.  I just hope you don't bloody kill  yourself in the process.  Please,  please please take care of yourself


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> You can have your G&T on the house Robin, and I'll give you a free massage to soothe your wounded pride. Don't tell anyone else, they'll all want one


Ooh, Thankyou. Pride definitely needs soothing. Daughters first reaction was a gleeful 'Ooh I think I got that on head cam'


----------



## Robin

Diabeticliberty said:


> Jesus H Christ, are you ok? Of course you should be doing this for as long as you are able to draw breath.  I just hope you don't bloody kill  yourself in the process.  Please,  please please take care of yourself


Ground was nice and soft after the overnight rain, in fact I seem to have  brought half the field back with me. Farmer will be complaining about the dent! Thing is, I'd been doing a scary cross country lesson all morning, ( scary for me, the obstacles were tiny) and the stubble field on the way back was supposed to be a nice relaxation after that. Can't blame the pony, I think he pulled a shoe off mid gallop and got upset. Sent my BG up to 18, Libre trace looks like Mount Everest!


----------



## mikeyB

Calm down DL, Robin IS taking care of herself by doing the riding and not being alone doing it, even it is with a heartless daughter


----------



## Owen

Robin said:


> Ooh, Thankyou. Pride definitely needs soothing. Daughters first reaction was a gleeful 'Ooh I think I got that on head cam'


Excellent, hour you rode the arse off the pony. Last time the happened to me, I ride the horse until it was a bit tired, got home then realised I had broken some ribs. Got to love our little equestrian friends


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> Calm down DL, Robin IS taking care of herself by doing the riding and not being alone doing it, even it is with a heartless daughter


There are only heartless daughters


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Michael people get crippled and even killed falling from horses. Robin is on of ours and we cannot contemplate losing her or anybody else on here for that matter. I just urge extreme caution. Soft ground or not it is too bloody dangerous to go falling off. Robin please be careful in future


----------



## Robin

If you want a laugh, here's the moment of departure, and the walk of shame. I like to think daughter has turned round to see if I'm a ok, but I think it was just so she could carry on filming.


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> Michael people get crippled and even killed falling from horses. Robin is on of ours and we cannot contemplate losing her or anybody else on here for that matter. I just urge extreme caution. Soft ground or not it is too bloody dangerous to go falling off. Robin please be careful in future


It's part of the fun, anyway falling does not hurt. It's the sudden landing


----------



## Robin

Owen said:


> It's part of the fun, anyway falling does not hurt. It's the sudden landing


Correct, it's the last few seconds that hurt.


----------



## mikeyB

Come on cheer up you lot. For the ultimate cheesy karaoke tonight, guess who's 48 today? It's Luke and Matt Goss!!! Brush up on your Bros, I'll line up the Sex on a Beach cocktails, complete with little umbrellas and sparklers, kick off is 9.00pm. Be there.

PS DL stop teaching your grandmother to suck eggs (no offence, Robin, you know what I mean)


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I sat on a horse and rode it around like a giddy fool some years ago in Cuba. I had no hard hat, none of the other stuff but worst of all no idea. It was one of the most unpleasant experiences of my entire life and all I wanted to do was get off this long legged dinosaur and walk it by its length of twine fixed to its very long neck.  The suggestion was that because I am tall then I should have the biggest horse. What a headf***. Riding out was terrifying. Riding back after fifteen straight double shots of rum I no longer cared and had the time of my life. The next horse I wanted to see was fixed to,a carousel at Silcock's Fair. They are truly beautiful animals but they have a will of their own. When mine appeared to realise I was a complete horses arse it decided to have some horseplay with me and exercised it's own will to maximum effect.


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> I sat on a horse and rode it around like a giddy fool some years ago in Cuba. I had no hard hat, none of the other stuff but worst of all no idea. It was one of the most unpleasant experiences of my entire life and all I wanted to do was get off this long legged dinosaur and walk it by its length of twine fixed to its very long neck.  The suggestion was that because I am tall then I should have the biggest horse. What a headf***. Riding out was terrifying. Riding back after fifteen straight double shots of rum I no longer cared and had the time of my life. The next horse I wanted to see was fixed to,a carousel at Silcock's Fair. They are truly beautiful animals but they have a will of their own. When mine appeared to realise I was a complete horses arse it decided to have some horseplay with me and exercised it's own will to maximum effect.


They are very intelligent


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> I sat on a horse and rode it around like a giddy fool some years ago in Cuba. I had no hard hat, none of the other stuff but worst of all no idea. It was one of the most unpleasant experiences of my entire life and all I wanted to do was get off this long legged dinosaur and walk it by its length of twine fixed to its very long neck.  The suggestion was that because I am tall then I should have the biggest horse. What a headf***. Riding out was terrifying. Riding back after fifteen straight double shots of rum I no longer cared and had the time of my life. The next horse I wanted to see was fixed to,a carousel at Silcock's Fair. They are truly beautiful animals but they have a will of their own. When mine appeared to realise I was a complete horses arse it decided to have some horseplay with me and exercised it's own will to maximum effect.


Never mind, DL, Anusol HC works a treat


----------



## Owen




----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Never mind, DL, Anusol HC works a treat




The hydrocortisone stuff gives you thin skin allegedly. Not that I have used Anusol myself you understand. ........I once knew a feller


----------



## Robin

Diabeticliberty said:


> The suggestion was that because I am tall then I should have the biggest horse. What a headf***


I was riding a huge Irish Draught horse in last Sunday's lesson. I'd feel safer on him any day than a small pony, they're the ones that can be really naughty. Plus if you've got a cart horse sized neck in front of you, there's plenty to grab hold of in an emergency.
But yes, they do know when thy can take the piss....


----------



## Diabeticliberty

The thing that was saddled with me kept on walking into trees and then dropping it's head so I got the full branches right in the fizzog. I swear the bloody crackpot animal was laughing as it went. When the geezer with the riding crop came up behind us mine started behaving itself. As soon as he passed me it started playing filly buggers again. Actually it was a man horse


----------



## AlisonM

Owen said:


> Excellent, hour you rode the arse off the pony. Last time the happened to me, I ride the horse until it was a bit tired, got home then realised I had broken some ribs. Got to love our little equestrian friends


LOL. I shouldn't laugh, I've been there. Thre was this water jump you see. Bleedin great hedge and a ditch full of freezing water on the other side. The four footed fiend decided he wasn't having any of it and stopped dead, leaving me to go over on my own. Result, concussion, 2 broken, 4 cracked ribs and a horse laugh.


----------



## Robin

AlisonM said:


> LOL. I shouldn't laugh, I've been there. Thre was this water jump you see. Bleedin great hedge and a ditch full of freezing water on the other side. The four footed fiend decided he wasn't having any of it and stopped dead, leaving me to go over on my own. Result, concussion, 2 broken, 4 cracked ribs and a horse laugh.


Ouch!


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> LOL. I shouldn't laugh, I've been there. Thre was this water jump you see. Bleedin great hedge and a ditch full of freezing water on the other side. The four footed fiend decided he wasn't having any of it and stopped dead, leaving me to go over on my own. Result, concussion, 2 broken, 4 cracked ribs and a horse laugh.


Eek. Probably an English horse, Alison.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Eek. Probably an English horse, Alison.


In County Cork? Nah, he was just having a bad day, there was a lot of noise about us and I reckon it put him off.


----------



## mikeyB

And there was me thinking the Irish Grand National was at Fairyhouse in County Meath.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Send help. I am SO hungover. £2.20 pints in one of the best (and least well known) pubs in Leeds! 

However I have a full day of very complicated sciencey stuff at uni today and I am struggling already


----------



## Jonsi

Rosiecarmel said:


> Send help. I am SO hungover. £2.20 pints in one of the best (and least well known) pubs in Leeds!
> 
> However I have a full day of very complicated sciencey stuff at uni today and I am struggling already


Self inflicted pub maladies get little sympathy Rosie. Drink a bottle of fizzy pop (sugar free natch) and get some bacon and eggs down your neck. You'll be right.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Jonsi said:


> Self inflicted pub maladies get little sympathy Rosie. Drink a bottle of fizzy pop (sugar free natch) and get some bacon and eggs down your neck. You'll be right.



I can't wait for a bacon and egg sarnie!  I'm in a lecture until 12 though!! 

Don't blame me, blame the cheap beer!


----------



## Jonsi

Rosiecarmel said:


> I can't wait for a bacon and egg sarnie!  I'm in a lecture until 12 though!!
> 
> Don't blame me, blame the cheap beer!


...so was it the evil Beelzebub who poured it down your neck then ?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Rosiecarmel said:


> Send help. I am SO hungover. £2.20 pints in one of the best (and least well known) pubs in Leeds!
> 
> However I have a full day of very complicated sciencey stuff at uni today and I am struggling already


Hair of the dog?


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> And there was me thinking the Irish Grand National was at Fairyhouse in County Meath.


ROFL. It was a point to point competition.


----------



## Jonsi

How's the head @Rosiecarmel ?


----------



## Tezzz

I'm going celebrate my HBA1c getting to 101 by sticking something silly on the pub jukebox...  Sweet - Hellraiser.


----------



## Hazel

Mike can I take you up on the offer of champagne after the rotten 24 hours I had.     Feel as though I could do with a wee treat


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Head is sore! I forgot to set my alarm this morning and woke up to my friend ringing me where I was! She takes me to and from uni and we go halves on petrol. I'm lucky she did!! I got ready and out the house in five minutes but I forgot to take my basal insulin. All I thought was right, get up, get dressed, take tablets, fill water bottle and leave. I forgot to brush my teeth too how gross!!!

 Had to extremely low carb today! Difficult when all you want is chocolate LOL I did bolus for my meals but had to increase my ratio 

I really need to quit drinking ha


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Rosie if you give up drinking who the hell am I gonna torment at the forum meet ups. You know the ones where I drink shandy and you are a hard drinking hard dancing hard hard woman. C'mon girl you gotta let me have a little bit of action. A man cannot live without some action. Tequila slammers in Leeds or I'm gonna sulk all day


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> Rosie if you give up drinking who the hell am I gonna torment at the forum meet ups. You know the ones where I drink shandy and you are a hard drinking hard dancing hard hard woman. C'mon girl you gotta let me have a little bit of action. A man cannot live without some action. Tequila slammers in Leeds or I'm gonna sulk all day


And he's back


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Rosie if you give up drinking who the hell am I gonna torment at the forum meet ups. You know the ones where I drink shandy and you are a hard drinking hard dancing hard hard woman. C'mon girl you gotta let me have a little bit of action. A man cannot live without some action. Tequila slammers in Leeds or I'm gonna sulk all day



You are a very bad man... But I like it 

How can I say no to that eh?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Rosiecarmel said:


> You are a very bad man... But I like it
> 
> How can I say no to that eh?




Wahahahahaheahaeyyyy go girl!!!!!!!! The Leeds meet will be stratospheric BOOM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Wahahahahaheahaeyyyy go girl!!!!!!!! The Leeds meet will be stratospheric BOOM!!!!!!!!!



Shall I start apologising to everybody in advance now or..?


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Mike can I take you up on the offer of champagne after the rotten 24 hours I had.     Feel as though I could do with a wee treat


Sorry I'm late I've been changing the barrels. Course you can have your champagne, and the wee treat is we've cleaned the toilets for once.

(Sorry about that joke everyone I had the odd experience of going hypo in the middle of dinner.)


----------



## mikeyB

Rosiecarmel said:


> Shall I start apologising to everybody in advance now or..?


Never apologise and never explain. It's a sign of weakness. John  Wayne said that in a film (was it She Wore a Yellow Ribbon?).

But I don't think he had in mind what you two reprobates are talking about.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, doors are open on the newly refurbished pub. It's Chubby Checker's 75th birthday today, so it's a twist theme night.

Our new Philippino chef has excelled himself with a special dish of Turkey Twizzlers with spiralised potato crisps and spring cabbage.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

To celebrate Chubby Checker's birthday try this one:


 It's 1957 and Bobby goes to pick up his date, Peggy Sue. Peggy Sue's father answers the door and invites him in. He asks Bobby what they're planning to do on the date. Bobby politely responds that they'll probably just go to the hop or to a drive-in movie. Peggy Sue's father suggests, "Why don't you kids go out and screw? I hear all of the kids are doing it." Bobby is shocked. "Excuse me, sir?" "Oh yes, Peggy Sue really likes to screw. She'll screw all night if we let her." Peggy Sue comes downstairs and announces that she's ready to go. About 20 minutes later, a thoroughly disheveled Peggy Sue rushes back into the house, slams the door behind her, and screams at her father, "Dad! The Twist! It's called the Twist!"


----------



## mikeyB

Calm down everybody. We've just had a police raid. Apparently the chef's work permit ran out in 2009, so the Twizzlers are off. 

Crisps, anyone?


----------



## Stitch147

mikeyB said:


> Calm down everybody. We've just had a police raid. Apparently the chef's work permit ran out in 2009, so the Twizzlers are off.
> 
> Crisps, anyone?



Pickled onion monster munch please barkeep.


----------



## Owen

A large low carbohydrate vodka for the Stitch lady, and I would like an absinthe


----------



## mikeyB

Absinthe sends you bonkers, Owen. You'll end up a drooling shell of a man, beset by horrific nightmares...another ten years of Tory government, a mind like DL's, and Trump being elected president.

Don't do it.


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> Absinthe sends you bonkers, Owen. You'll end up a drooling shell of a man, beset by horrific nightmares...another ten years of Tory government, a mind like DL's, and Trump being elected president.
> 
> Don't do it.


Trump, Trump, yeah, more absinthe please


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Absinthe sends you bonkers, Owen. You'll end up a drooling shell of a man, beset by horrific nightmares...another ten years of Tory government, a mind like DL's, and Trump being elected president.
> 
> Don't do it.




Woah, woah woah sweet child of mine. What is wrong with having a mind like DL's prey tell?


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> Woah, woah woah sweet child of mine. What is wrong with having a mind like DL's prey tell?


Where do I start


----------



## Owen

Owen said:


> Where do I start


Get an absinthe for my messed up friend From St Helens


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Once on a night out in Liverpool at a rather exotic bar 4 friends and I drank the bar dry of Haig  single malt. The rather exotic lady who was.serving us told us she would give us a free drink if we drank it without asking what was in it. We all of course agreed and it was absinthe that she gave us. I don't know if it was that or the vodka Red Bull or Cheeky Vimto that we had been drinking all night but when I eventually got home my blood sugar had gone kinda supersonic and took much insulin to correct. Considering times like these does make me sometimes feel a little bit messed up


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> Once on a night out in Liverpool at a rather exotic bar 4 friends and I drank the bar dry of Haig  single malt. The rather exotic lady who was.serving us told us she would give us a free drink if we drank it without asking what was in it. We all of course agreed and it was absinthe that she gave us. I don't know if it was that or the vodka Red Bull or Cheeky Vimto that we had been drinking all night but when I eventually got home my blood sugar had gone kinda supersonic and took much insulin to correct. Considering times like these does make me sometimes feel a little bit messed up


Awesome


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Looking back at the sorry affair awesome does not feature high on my list of adjectives


----------



## mikeyB

Well, as a can of red bull contains around 5tsp of sugar, I'm not surprised your BG went skyward. I'm surprised you got home at all. Can you remember how you did it?


----------



## mikeyB

and here's your absinthe by the way...


----------



## Jonsi

Stitch147 said:


> Pickled onion monster munch please barkeep.


That'm be fightin' talk in these parts lady...

I'll see your Monster Munch and raise you 2 packets of Salt'n'Vinegar NikNaks


----------



## Stitch147

The only acceptable Nik Nak is nice n spicy!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Well, as a can of red bull contains around 5tsp of sugar, I'm not surprised your BG went skyward. I'm surprised you got home at all. Can you remember how you did it?



I staggered into the back of a taxi and said take me home please. The driver asked where I lived and j said home. Then I went to sleep. Curiously I woke up at home and in my own bed. Spooky


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> I staggered into the back of a taxi and said take me home please. The driver asked where I lived and j said home. Then I went to sleep. Curiously I woke up at home and in my own bed. Spooky


I'm guessing your name and address were on a special register at taxi HQ!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'm guessing your name and address were on a special register at taxi HQ!




You are a very good guesser. Is there anything else you might consider yourself to have accolades in?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Oh...I have all sorts of hidden talents


----------



## Jonsi

Diacrobaticlibertybodice said:


> I staggered into the back of a taxi and said take me home please. The driver asked where I lived and j said home. Then I went to sleep. Curiously I woke up at home and in my own bed. Spooky


Some years ago at an Office party (in the Office) two of our Stores guys got completely bladdered on the free booze. We called them a taxi, poured them in and sent them away.  Fifteen minutes later the Taxi driver came back. He'd asked John where he lived but he was so incapable he just said "_He knows_" pointing at Des, his equally inebriated mate. The taxi driver asked Des where John lived ..."_3 doors up from me_" came the reply after which Des duly passed out. Good party


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Some years ago at an Office party (in the Office) two of our Stores guys got completely bladdered on the free booze. We called them a taxi, poured them in and sent them away.  Fifteen minutes later the Taxi driver came back. He'd asked John where he lived but he was so incapable he just said "_He knows_" pointing at Des, his equally inebriated mate. The taxi driver asked Des where John lived ..."_3 doors up from me_" came the reply after which Des duly passed out. Good party


Sounds like it was a good party Jonsi.

Following an office Christmas party myself and three colleagues (all very drunk) got into the lift.  We were planning to go on to a club.  It was an old building and the lift had one of those concertina metal gates and was always quite a creaky ride.  We were larking about when the lift suddenly stopped between floors.  Having tried all the buttons and the alarm (which failed to summon help), we eventually had to sleep on the floor.  When the janitor arrived the following morning he told us to flick a brass toggle on/off switch nestled just beneath the control panel.  Someone must have knocked it the night before.  What larks.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I once went to an office party at a ladies underwear factory some years ago.................I really quite suite black twangers and frilly knicks


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> I once went to an office party at a ladies underwear factory some years ago.................I really quite suite black twangers and frilly knicks


You were drunk in front of the TV again...that was an episode of Coronation Street!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Note that I don't question the notion that you wear lingerie about the house?


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> Sounds like it was a good party Jonsi.
> 
> Following an office Christmas party myself and three colleagues (all very drunk) got into the lift.  We were planning to go on to a club.  It was an old building and the lift had one of those concertina metal gates and was always quite a creaky ride.  We were larking about when the lift suddenly stopped between floors.  Having tried all the buttons and the alarm (which failed to summon help), we eventually had to sleep on the floor.  When the janitor arrived the following morning he told us to flick a brass toggle on/off switch nestled just beneath the control panel.  Someone must have knocked it the night before.  What larks.


Oh yeah!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> Oh yeah!


Yeah!  
Come on then Owen...let's hear what you've got for us on the subject


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Note that I don't question the notion that you wear lingerie about the house?




You should not question this notion because I do wear lingerie about the hoos. Liking the feel of silk on my bare naked arse does not necessarily make me a bad person does it? I used to frequently tell the lads I work with that I could not wait to get home and get my girlfriends knickers off. They used to chafe my skin like you wouldn't believe


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> Yeah!
> Come on then Owen...let's hear what you've got for us on the subject


I was just wandering if this was an accurate recollection of the event. I have heard some variations involving alcohol and lifts!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

The old jokes are the best.  

Lady Penelope: Parker, take off my dress.
Parker: Yes m'lady.
Lady Penelope: Parker, take off my slip.
Parker: Yes m'lady.
Lady Penelope: Parker, take off my bra and panties.
Parker: Yes m'lady.
Lady Penelope: And Parker...don't let me catch you wearing them again.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> You should not question this notion because I do wear lingerie about the hoos...


What you do about the hoos (which I believe is 'street talk' for whores) is your own business.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> I was just wandering if this was an accurate recollection of the event. I have heard some variations involving alcohol and lifts!


I was drunk and it was 38 years ago...so it's the best I can do.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hoos is Scotch for house. It is most definitely not Scottish. It is Scotch


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hoos is Scotch for house. It is most definitely not Scottish. It is Scotch


Just wait until the Jock Massive gets here.  You're in it mate...deep, deep in it!


----------



## Jonsi

I haven't said a word


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> I haven't said a word


You have now


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> I haven't said a word



Cowardy custard


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hoos is Scotch for house. It is most definitely not Scottish. It is Scotch


I've forwarded this post to the SNP Compliance Committee. Make the most of your knees in the meantime...


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I've forwarded this post to the SNP Compliance Committee. Make the most of your knees in the meantime...


I believe he's going fishing in Scotland at the weekend.  He and his sassenach mates had better park their 4x4s in a circle and post lookouts!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I've just taken a stroll around The White Cube Gallery during my lunch break...to see a new Antony Gormley exhibition.  I also saw this massive piece by Virginia Overton.  I think it's what the good people north of the border are planning to do with DL's truck.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I suppose I should be frightened but to be perfectly honest I have never yet met a man in a skirt who could fight his way out of his own sporran and not go crying for his mammy


----------



## Owen

Challenge accepted my Blackwatch mates are heading your way


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> I suppose I should be frightened but to be perfectly honest I have never yet met a man in a skirt who could fight his way out of his own sporran and not go crying for his mammy


That's because you hang around gay bars in Wigan frequented by Susan Boyle lookeelikee drag queens.  Wait until you're facing a man in full highland rig.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> That's because you hang around gay bars in Wigan frequented by Susan Boyle lookeelikee drag queens.  Wait until you're facing a man in full highland rig.





If they sing to me like this I would marry them all at once


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> If they sing to me like this I would marry them all at once


Oh dear God...my ears are bleeding.  Absolutely the worst version of that song I've ever heard.  I can sing it better than that...which isn't much of a claim!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Oh dear God...my ears are bleeding.  Absolutely the worst version of that song I've ever heard.  I can sing it better than that...which isn't much of a claim!!!





She sings it better than I do so I work on the thinking thst she must be bloody good


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I have searched YouTube in an attempt to find  a cover version by Jeremy Corbyn but alas all I can find is a 4 hour tirade about nationalised rail


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> I have searched YouTube in an attempt to find  a cover version by Jeremy Corbyn but alas all I can find is a 4 hour tirade about nationalised rail


Now you're just trying to turn me on.  Four hours of sexy Jezz...it's the stuff that dreams are made of.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Now you're just trying to turn me on.  Four hours of sexy Jezz...it's the stuff that dreams are made of.




Ma'am if I were 'trying to turn you on' rest assured I would not be utilising sexy Jezz. I would be using something completely different


----------



## Stitch147

I cant wait to meet Marsbartoastie tomorrow, she can fill me in on what DL is really like!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Stitch147 said:


> I cant wait to meet Marsbartoastie tomorrow, she can fill me in on what DL is really like!!!




Stitch she is biased and she will tell you that I'm absolutely wonderful. Don't take her word for it I am actually absolutely fantastically wonderful


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> I have searched YouTube in an attempt to find  a cover version by Jeremy Corbyn but alas all I can find is a 4 hour tirade about nationalised rail


Never talk politics in the pub, DL, it only leads to bottles being thrown. And why shouldn't the taxpayer make the profit that Branson makes?

Oops, here comes a bottle....


----------



## Diabeticliberty

If we are talking virgins then I am of course in


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> Stitch she is biased and she will tell you that I'm absolutely wonderful. Don't take her word for it I am actually absolutely fantastically wonderful


Good grief, he's off the tablets again..


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Stitch147 said:


> I cant wait to meet Marsbartoastie tomorrow, she can fill me in on what DL is really like!!!




By the way Stitch the Toadstool doesn't know what I'm really like. She only reads the horseshit that I spout on here


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> By the way Stitch the Toadstool doesn't know what I'm really like. She only reads the horseshit that I spout on here


Au contraire...I can read you like a bleedin' book mate!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Au contraire...I can read you like a bleedin' book mate!




Toadstool if you could read me as well as you think you can I think you would have slapped me across the face but now or maybe...... .......


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> Au contraire...I can read you like a bleedin' book mate!


Didn't think you read books like that, it's unhealthy...


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Didn't think you read books like that, it's unhealthy...


Sometimes it's necessary to wade through murky waters in order to fathom the complexities of a mind like DL's.  It's an interesting study.  I'm thinking of writing it up.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Toadstool if you could read me as well as you think you can I think you would have slapped me across the face by now...


I'd need arms as long as Mr Tickle


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> Sometimes it's necessary to wade through murky waters in order to fathom the complexities of a mind like DL's.  It's an interesting study.  I'm thinking of writing it up.


I have the back of a stamp you could use...


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Aye...if you used a fine pen you could fit the word 'heedcase' on the back of a stamp.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Never talk politics in the pub, DL, it only leads to bottles being thrown. And why shouldn't the taxpayer make the profit that Branson makes?
> 
> Oops, here comes a bottle....


My first job was with British Rail (S&ISD) ...that's Sealink to you lot. BR was posting accounts which were always showing a loss. The 'loss' was down to repaying government Debt (which had accrued over years). When the Thatcher woman decided to sell off BR she made it attractive by wiping off the debt (which were wooden dollars anyway). This turned BR into instant operating profit and thus attractive to a greedy marketplace. Had the government just wiped the debt but kept it in National ownership, then we wouldn't be in the mess we are today with our Railways and we'd still own them.


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> Aye...if you used a fine pen you could fit the word 'heedcase' on the back of a stamp.


you could use a Sharpie and get the word 'Nutter' on there easy-peasy


----------



## Marsbartoastie

...and we'd still own oil, gas, BT et al.


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> you could use a Sharpie and get the word 'Nutter' on there easy-peasy


Tw@t is even shorter


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> Tw@t is even shorter


Ah Owen...we can always rely on you to cut to the chase


----------



## Owen

Why use a thousand words if one will do


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> Why use a thousand words if one will do


Now I've got that dreadful Telly Savalas song in my head..."If a picture paints a thousand words, then why can't I paint you?..."


----------



## Diabeticliberty

No wonder my fecking ears were burning. I leave you all alone for an hour and what do you all do? Render me onto ratbait. Contrary to outward appearances I am shy and lilting. The Toadstool cut me into tiny pieces. One Man And His Sheep poured the petrol. Owen Goal lit the match. All I now need is Victor Meldrew to put out the flames with his shovel. People I need you all to breathe in hate and breathe out love. Jonsi I know it's difficult for you as we are on a forum and not a meadow


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> No wonder my fecking ears were burning. I leave you all alone for an hour and what do you all do? Render me onto ratbait. Contrary to outward appearances I am shy and lilting. The Toadstool gut jesson into pieces. One Man And His Sheep poured the petrol. Owen Goal lit the match. All I now need is Victor Meldrew to put out the flames with his shovel. People I need you all to breathe in hate and breathe out love. Jonsi I know it's difficult for you as we are on a forum and not a meadow


If you turn your back you're fair game...them's the rules...and they're the same for all of us


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> The Toadstool gut jesson into pieces.


Thinking that 'gut jesson' must be some huntin', fishin' or shootin' term I Googled it.  Fancy my surprise when it returned:

*Diseases in the Homosexual Male - Page 159 - Google Books Result*
https://books.google.co.uk/books?isbn=1447116348
Michael W. Adler - 2012 - ‎Medical
Lancetii: 598–600 Jarrett DRJ, Zeegen R (1986) Recurrent typhoid in an HTLV-III antibody positive man. *Gut *27:587–588 *Jesson *WJ, Thorp RW, Mortimer


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Predictive text engine madness on a Samsung mobile phone


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> My first job was with British Rail (S&ISD) ...that's Sealink to you lot. BR was posting accounts which were always showing a loss. The 'loss' was down to repaying government Debt (which had accrued over years). When the Thatcher woman decided to sell off BR she made it attractive by wiping off the debt (which were wooden dollars anyway). This turned BR into instant operating profit and thus attractive to a greedy marketplace. Had the government just wiped the debt but kept it in National ownership, then we wouldn't be in the mess we are today with our Railways and we'd still own them.


Let's give credit where it's due. It was John Major wot privatised BR, which rathe explains a lot, I feel.

And a bottle is heading your way too, Jonsi


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Predictive text engine madness on a Samsung mobile phone



it's a poor workman who blames his tools ...tut, tut, tut...


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> it's a poor workman who blames his tools ...tut, tut, tut...


He has big chunky fingers on the ends of those big chunky arms that you so admire


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Let's give credit where it's due. It was John Major wot privatised BR, which rathe explains a lot, I feel.
> 
> And a bottle is heading your way too, Jonsi


'Scuse me barkeep ...that was a 'gobbet' of social history and not talkin politix ...can I sling it back?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> it's a poor workman who blames his tools ...tut, tut, tut...




I don't often get accused of work and to be honest I don't like the tag. Can we use something more appropriate like poor sexmachineman? It is after all far more in context


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> He has big chunky fingers


I have a big chunky @rse ...but that's no excuse


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I have a big chunky @rse ...but that's no excuse


Now you're just showing off


----------



## mikeyB

I reckon the next war will be caused by predictive text. Donald Trumps message "send the news now, don't delay" will be interpreted as "send the nukes now, don't dally". Boom.


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, Chris Lowe is 57 today, so tonight's karaoke is Pet Shop Boys.

Yes, it's a gay themed night. As I have a neatly trimmed beard, I'm coming as Conchita. Marsbar has to come as a West End Girl. DL can just act natural, but with a single earring. 

Morals and scruples have to be left with the doorman before admission.


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hoos is Scotch for house. It is most definitely not Scottish. It is Scotch



Augh!!!!!!! You Southerner!!!!!


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> I reckon the next war will be caused by predictive text. Donald Trumps message "send the news now, don't delay" will be interpreted as "send the nukes now, don't dally". Boom.


Nope categorically disagree. That will be his actual text.


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> By the way, Chris Lowe is 57 today, so tonight's karaoke is Pet Shop Boys.
> 
> Yes, it's a gay themed night. As I have a neatly trimmed beard, I'm coming as Conchita. Marsbar has to come as a West End Girl. DL can just act natural, but with a single earring.
> 
> Morals and scruples have to be left with the doorman before admission.


And would you kindly explain why they are called the Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> By the way, Chris Lowe is 57 today, so tonight's karaoke is Pet Shop Boys.
> 
> Yes, it's a gay themed night. As I have a neatly trimmed beard, I'm coming as Conchita. Marsbar has to come as a West End Girl. DL can just act natural, but with a single earring.
> 
> Morals and scruples have to be left with the doorman before admission.


Brilliant...that's my kind of night.  Can I put a few requests in please?

A Little Respect
Chain Reaction
Tainted Love
It's Raining Men

They should fill the dancefloor


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Oh...and if there's karaoke put me down for Lady Gaga's Bad Romance.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Owen said:


> And would you kindly explain why they are called the Pet Shop Boys




They renamed their band after some friends of theirs who worked in a pet shop in Ealing London. They were originally called West End


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> They renamed their band after some friends of theirs who worked in a pet shop in Ealing London. They were originally called West End


Yeah right


----------



## Diabeticliberty

That is actually how they got their name


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> That is actually how they got their name


I believe you


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Toadstool I am afraid your music selection whilst mildly eclectic may not have the desired effect of filling a dance floor at such an event. May I respectfully suggest an alternative line up?






































Every one an icon for those of a certain persuasion


----------



## mikeyB

DL you is def in charge of the disco. I'll mix the Tequila Sunrises, definitely one of your 1in 5, and definitely hangover free.

You do the disco, I'll supply the K-Y

This is going to be some night...


----------



## Mark Parrott

The Pet Shop Boys got their name from a town near me. We have a shop called The Pet Shop. Next door to that is a store called Boyes.

Actually, DL is right.


----------



## Owen

Mark Parrott said:


> The Pet Shop Boys got their name from a town near me. We have a shop called The Pet Shop. Next door to that is a store called Boyes.
> 
> Actually, DL is right.


There is an alternative theory


----------



## mikeyB

Good grief, can't I post ANYTHING without starting an argument? Who gives a flying **** how PSB got their name? Get a grip, folks, have a good time. 

I've turned the games room into a quiet room, where antibiotics are available for most common distressing conditions. We're not judgemental here, you know.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Good grief, can't I post ANYTHING without starting an argument? Who gives a flying **** how PSB got their name? Get a grip, folks, have a good time.
> 
> I've turned the games room into a quiet room, where antibiotics are available for most common distressing conditions. We're not judgemental here, you know.


Mikey, Mikey, Mikey.  They don't have a 'quiet room' in a gay club...they have a very, very dark room called the '**** room'.

When I lived in Nottingham I was out at a gay club with a large and well-used **** room.  Sue Pollard was in town appearing at the Nottingham Playhouse and came to the club after the show.  At one point she opened the door of the **** room, flicked on the overhead light, shouted "Hi-de-hi", flicked the light back off and shut the door again.  I laughed like an idiot.  What a woman!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Mikey, Mikey, Mikey.  They don't have a 'quiet room' in a gay club...they have a very, very dark room called the '**** room'.
> 
> When I lived in Nottingham I was out at a gay club with a large and well-used **** room.  Sue Pollard was in town appearing at the Nottingham Playhouse and came to the club after the show.  At one point she opened the door of the **** room, flicked on the overhead light, shouted "Hi-de-hi", flicked the light back off and shut the door again.  I laughed like an idiot.  What a woman!




Ho de ho


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> Mikey, Mikey, Mikey.  They don't have a 'quiet room' in a gay club...they have a very, very dark room called the '**** room'.
> 
> When I lived in Nottingham I was out at a gay club with a large and well-used **** room.  Sue Pollard was in town appearing at the Nottingham Playhouse and came to the club after the show.  At one point she opened the door of the **** room, flicked on the overhead light, shouted "Hi-de-hi", flicked the light back off and shut the door again.  I laughed like an idiot.  What a woman!


I do apologise for my lack of experience in running gay events, and bow to your greater experience. Antibiotics still avalable, mind. What a disappointment, Marsbar, another ambition thwarted. Who knew?


----------



## mikeyB

I've just been cleaning up the quiet room, and when I reinserted all the lightbulbs I saw on the floor a couple of tickets for the Larry Grayson Memorial Tea Dance, and three pairs of Calvin Kleins. If the owners would like to contact me, they will be returned. One the CK pairs has an interesting "Hello Boys" embroidered in gold, and another has a nice sheep appliqué. The other pair has temporarily been sent to the public health laboratories, but will be returned as soon as possible.

Goodnight, and thanks for your business


----------



## Marsbartoastie

With all those guys going home 'commando' the night was obviously a great success.  I can see it becoming a regular feature.  Next time you might want to put some safe sex packs together for the punters...the sort of thing you can pick up on Hampstead Heath and the likes:


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> One the CK pairs has an interesting "Hello Boys" embroidered in gold, and another has a nice sheep appliqué.
> 
> Goodnight, and thanks for your business




I would really hate to start slinging mud and the last thing want to be seen doing is making wild and unfounded accusations. I will therefore not directly name any names. The thing is though Jonsi seems quite partial to the old wolly coated 4 legged farm animal. I think he might be the owner of said undergarment


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> I would really hate to start slinging mud and the last thing want to be seen doing is making wild and unfounded accusations. I will therefore not directly name any names. The thing is though Jonsi seems quite partial to the old wolly coated 4 legged farm animal. I think he might be the owner of said undergarment


_<Shhhhh...whispers>_ @mikeyB perhaps you could just slip Jonsi his keks next time he's in.  I doubt it'll be today as he must be all passion spent after his antics last night.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Looks like love at first sight to me


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> I would really hate to start slinging mud and the last thing want to be seen doing is making wild and unfounded accusations. I will therefore not directly name any names. The thing is though Jonsi seems quite partial to the old wolly coated 4 legged farm animal. I think he might be the owner of said undergarment


Sadly, you're a million miles off the mark (yet again). Not mine, never would be. CK's ...can't afford 'em! As for being partial to a "wolly" (or even woolly) coated animal - it's a tired old gag that really should be consigned to the scrapheap of stereotypes along with all the others. Did you hear about 2 hard drinking fishermen from somewhere near St Helens; one was charged with having sex with a farm animal and his mate was cautioned for acting the goat! Boom Tish!  Really? ...3/10 must try harder.


Marsbartoastie said:


> _<Shhhhh...whispers>_ @mikeyB perhaps you could just slip Jonsi his keks next time he's in.  I doubt it'll be today as he must be all passion spent after his antics last night.


Moi!? Antics ?? On a weeknight? When there's a vowel in the month? Don't be silly ...a man of my age? _(chance would be a fine thing! I'm too bloody tired these days )_


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Methinks our man Jonsi has just thrown a strop. There, there Jonsibaby the naughty diabetics will grant you a recess while you remove your head from between your own buttocks


----------



## mikeyB

I'd keep quiet if I were you DL, there's a name label sewn into the "hello boys" pair.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> I'd keep quiet if I were you DL, there's a name label sewn into the "hello boys" pair.




I WANT MY PANTS BACK BUSTER. best you send them under plain brown cover


----------



## mikeyB

Ok will do. I won't tell anybody else


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> I WANT MY PANTS BACK BUSTER. best you send them under plain brown cover


Wont they need radiation before travelling


----------



## mikeyB

No, Owen, I've checked with the Post Office Dangerous Goods rules. I've taken the batteries out.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, folks, after last nights debauchery, were having a quieter night. As it's Bob Geldof's 65th today, we're not having a karaoke. It's competition time.

So whoever can dress up as, and behave as an  irritating self important pillock (doesn't have to be Bob) will have a chance of winning. Entry is free.

Food is limited to two grains of rice and a pat on the head.


----------



## mikeyB

Forgot to say, profits go to Save the Children


----------



## Marsbartoastie

OK...I'm hunting out my pointiest bra and coming as Madonna.  I can even bring a couple of impoverished kids I bought as souvenirs the last time I visited African.  With them as accessories I'm sure to win.  What's the prize?


----------



## mikeyB

The best one gets me to donate £50 to Save the Children, so we need a few more entries. Come on you lot, this is is a competition. Think of all those starving kids drinking out of open sewers, and Save the Children don't just operate in Hull.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> So whoever can dress up as, and behave as an  irritating self important pillock (doesn't have to be Bob) will have a chance of winning.


@Northerner could cover his face in slices of Spam and come as David Cameron...I know he's a big fan.  This would fulfil the requirements of the competition and, as a bonus, provide us with a low carb buffet.


----------



## mikeyB

I know Northerner doesn't often cross the threshold of pubs, but I've got a special order of Coke One for the irritating self important non drinkers like me.
Do you think that might tempt him?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I know Northerner doesn't often cross the threshold of pubs, but I've got a special order of Coke One for the irritating self important non drinkers like me.
> Do you think that might tempt him?


You could try it and see.  Let me know how it goes.  If all else fails I could mesmerise him with my pointy bra (I'm attaching hypnotic spinning spirals to the nipples to make it a bit more Jean Paul Gaultieresque).


----------



## mikeyB

I think that might just work, Marsbar. You can practise in my private rooms out back. (You'll have to wait for me to set up the security camera first)


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I think that might just work, Marsbar. You can practise in my private rooms out back. (You'll have to wait for me to set up the security camera first)


I hope you've got 'Like A Virgin' on the jukebox.  Its my theme tune...even when I'm _not _masquerading as Madonna.


----------



## mikeyB

Bring back distant memories, does it?


----------



## Jonsi

I've just been out to the cows in the fields next to my house and I got a pat on the foot.

I'm just digging out my Nigel Farage suit, he was a merchant banker y'know ...some say he still is. Pint of Wallop please landlord.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Bring back distant memories, does it?



You just reminded me of something my nan said to me.  After I got divorced I was walking out with a Dr Sinclair and her sage advice was "You'd better get your claws in there...after all...you're _used goods _now".  What a charmer [/QUOTE]


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> ...after all...you're _used goods _now".  What a charmer


...shop soiled, second hand, hand me down, pre-owned


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> ...shop soiled, second hand, hand me down, pre-owned


Oooh...you bitch!  Did you find your old thesaurus today?
I'm going with older, wiser and more experienced.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> ...shop soiled, second hand, hand me down, pre-owned


Oh...the penny has dropped.  You're in character as the incredibly annoying Mr Farage.  Good work Jonsi.


----------



## Jonsi

Apologies all... I'd like to stay and chat but my Internet connection is still down and I'm posting via a poor 2G mobile connection.  I blame the immigrants.


----------



## mikeyB

I note that you have someone working on the bar who claims he was a doctor. Well, if he has time to work a bar he can't exactly be overworked in hospital. And if he has time to do that, how are we to get 24/7 care in our hospitals? So what if he uses a wheelchair and sticks. He'll have to go on the reduced pay rate because he can't rush to cardiac arrests, and he'll have to pay for his insulin, getting it free is like stealing pens from the office. And because he is working there when the hospital is still open, we will have his salary, thanks.

Now, where is my copy of Noddy Goes to Run The NHS?

Yours,

Jeremy "misprint" Hunt


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I note that you have someone working on the bar who claims he was a doctor. Well, if he has time to work a bar he can't exactly be overworked in hospital. And if he has time to do that, how are we to get 24/7 care in our hospitals? So what if he uses a wheelchair and sticks. He'll have to go on the reduced pay rate because he can't rush to cardiac arrests, and he'll have to pay for his insulin, getting it free is like stealing pens from the office. And because he is working there when the hospital is still open, we will have his salary, thanks.
> 
> Now, where is my copy of Noddy Goes to Run The NHS?
> 
> Yours,
> 
> Jeremy "misprint" Hunt


AND WE HAVE THE WINNER!!!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, thank you. And because you came second with your swirling tassels, you can choose the charity to which £50 of my not very hard earned pension flies to.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Well, thank you. And because you came second with your swirling tassels, you can choose the charity to which £50 of my not very hard earned pension flies to.


Women invariably come second... 
...pint of foaming Wallop please barkeep


----------



## mikeyB

One pint coming up. And you can take tablets for that.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I support _Action on Elder Abuse UK_ .  It means there's always help out there if you can't handle the abuse I dish out!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Women invariably come second...
> ...pint of foaming Wallop please barkeep


You'd better tell the likes of Angela Merkel and Theresa May...they obviously haven't hear this yet


----------



## Marsbartoastie

OK...it's 1230 and that means my weekend starts...NOW.  Hurrah!  I'm offski mates


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> I support _Action on Elder Abuse UK_ .


I thought that was something to do with not damaging trees


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> OK...it's 1230 and that means my weekend starts...NOW.  Hurrah!  I'm offski mates


you're not going fishing are you perchance?


----------



## mikeyB

Action on Elder Abuse is Now £50 richer thanks to swirling boobs. I didn't tell them that, mind, didn't want them to think it was guilt money. Yes I did Gift Aid it.

No famous singers birthdays today, but as Britt Ekland is 74 today, I thought I could squeeze a Rod Stewart karaoke evening out of that, but only playing songs from before or while he was married to Britt, so no cheesy crap.

"Wake up, Marsbar, I think I've got something to say to you..."


----------



## AlisonM

I've got a ginger wig, can I come as Chris Evans?


----------



## mikeyB

Course you can Alison, you'll be welcome

Hang on a sec, why have you got a ginger wig?


----------



## Hazel

Be very pleased to see YOU Alison, but nothing to do with Chris Evans, horrible man


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel, that may be why Alison's picked that costume. She can misbehave and be obnoxious for a change.

I'm coming as myself. Please don't comment


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Action on Elder Abuse is Now £50 richer thanks to swirling boobs. I didn't tell them that, mind, didn't want them to think it was guilt money. Yes I did Gift Aid it.
> 
> No famous singers birthdays today, but as Britt Ekland is 74 today, I thought I could squeeze a Rod Stewart karaoke evening out of that, but only playing songs from before or while he was married to Britt, so no cheesy crap.
> 
> "Wake up, Marsbar, I think I've got something to say to you..."



Glad my lalas have helped to swell the koffers of such a worthwhile charity.

Sometimes I wish I didn't have such insight into the workings of the male mind.  Alas, I'm all too aware of the images running through your heads.  You're all fantasising about the erotic dance scene from The Wicker Man.  I hate to burst your bubbles, but they used a body double.  The woman who's been tickling your fancies all these years is actually the young and very attractive Jeanette Krankie.  Rod must have been gutted on his wedding night.

  "Wake up, Wee Jimmy, I think I've got something to say to you..."


----------



## Stitch147

Just back from the gp. Can I have a large fancy drink with an umbrella please.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Course you can Alison, you'll be welcome
> 
> Hang on a sec, why have you got a ginger wig?


Cos I do, and no, it isn't one of those C U Jimmy things either.


----------



## AlisonM

Stitch147 said:


> Just back from the gp. Can I have a large fancy drink with an umbrella please.


Here, you go, complete with added beach.


----------



## Stitch147

Cheers Alison.


----------



## mikeyB

That's given me an idea. Let's just serve Sex on the Beach cocktails all night, it kinda fits with the Rod Stewart vibe. 

Anybody who starts singing "Do you think I'm sexy" will be ejected. (That's from the cheesy crap era), so stick to the rules. Tonight's the night.


----------



## Stitch147

Cool. My favourite bar in lanzarote serves very nice sex on the beach cocktails and is always playing Rod Stewart, so I can imagine I'm there.


----------



## mikeyB

Well have a great relax, Stitch, you've earned it


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Anybody who starts singing "Do you think I'm sexy" will be ejected.



Killjoy!  

When I was a youngster I was in a choir and we used to entertain at our local old folks' home.  One of our sets involved songs from the heyday of the audience.  Based on this experience, I invented a singing game.  I call it _Down At The Old Bull & Bush_.  The game involves singing pop songs at slow regular singalong tempo in a croaky old cockney voice.  "Do you think I'm sexy" is one of the best songs for this game.  I also like Marvin Gaye's "Sexual Healing" and "Like a Virgin".

Another of my favourite singing games is Kiri Tekanawa Sings Pop.  This involves singing inappropriate pop songs in operatic style.  One of my best ever renditions was "There's no limit" by 2 Unlimited.

My best singing game, however, involves singing a song 'straight', but changing just a single word.  Try this one:

"The road is long
With many a winding turn
That leads us to who knows where
Who knows when
But I'm strong
Strong enough to carry him
He ain't heavy, he's my penis"

I also like "Lipstick on your penis, made a fool of you".

My excuse for this tomfoolery...for many, many years I didn't have a TV.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Can I have a gin and diet lemonade please! Oh, and chuck in one of them umbrellas stitch got!


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbar, think I'd better eject you anyway before you get going, there's an administrator sitting in the corner sipping a Diet Coke. The living embodiment of "An old raincoat never lets you down". (My favourite Rod Stewart album)

Anyway, I'd better get to bed before Sarah has the chance to get her lipstick off.


----------



## Owen

Rosiecarmel said:


> Can I have a gin and diet lemonade please! Oh, and chuck in one of them umbrellas stitch got!


No alcohol for you young lady after yesterdays antics


----------



## mikeyB

Ok Rosie, one last drink, and the very last umbrella. If Sarah has gone to sleep, I'll hold it against you.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I shall only drink the lemonade then and pretend it's got gin in!!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Rosiecarmel said:


> Can I have a gin and diet lemonade please! Oh, and chuck in one of them umbrellas stitch got!


I simply couldn't resist singing this in _Down At The Old Bull & Bush_ style


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Marsbar, think I'd better eject you anyway before you get going, there's an administrator sitting in the corner sipping a Diet Coke. The living embodiment of "An old raincoat never lets you down". (My favourite Rod Stewart album)
> 
> Anyway, I'd better get to bed before Sarah has the chance to get her lipstick off.



I do my best to inject a bit of fun and you show me the door.  I sometimes wonder why I bother.  Harumph.

Here's one from your favourite Rod Stewart album...can you spot the word I've changed?

We were the ones who loved to love the right to love
We'd bring it on home with the right song
Played at the right time
What happened to the girl that you loved once and left
Young man did you break her heart
Did she live, and did she marry,
Did she ever sit on your face again
Ah now hold on a minute
I wouldn't change a thing if I could live it all again
Ah yeah


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> you're not going fishing are you perchance?


Women are usually accused of spreading gossip...so it's good of you to make the effort to prove that men do it too.  Cheers for that.

I'm spending the weekend in London.  The only fishy element will be the large golden crispy battered haddock that I'll be enjoying for supper this evening.

I will, however, be away again next weekend.


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> I do my best to inject a bit of fun and you show me the door.  I sometimes wonder why I bother.  Harumph.
> 
> Here's one from your favourite Rod Stewart album...can you spot the word I've changed?
> 
> We were the ones who loved to love the right to love
> We'd bring it on home with the right song
> Played at the right time
> What happened to the girl that you loved once and left
> Young man did you break her heart
> Did she live, and did she marry,
> Did she ever sit on your face again
> Ah now hold on a minute
> I wouldn't change a thing if I could live it all again
> Ah yeah


You've changed, rather naughtily, the word 'think' for 'sit'. Do I get a prize?


----------



## Jonsi

MartianToadstool said:


> Women are usually accused of spreading gossip...so it's good of you to make the effort to prove that men do it too.  Cheers for that.


I only asked out of politeness ... 



Morosebarstool said:


> I will, however, be away again next weekend.


you're not going fishing are you perchance?


----------



## Jonsi

PS ...men are far worse gossips than women could ever hope to be


----------



## trophywench

I've just had the misfortune of needing to catch up with what's really been going on in the Forum during my absence and am still trying to work out how Alison got ITV before Birmingham where it first appeared in 1956. 

TWO channels indeed!  A much more privileged childhood than me own, obviously.


----------



## Owen

Watch it I had on pub watch that there is a female trouble maker called @Bubbsie drinks hard and abuses pictures of her ex.
Just giving you the heads up


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> You've changed, rather naughtily, the word 'think' for 'sit'. Do I get a prize?


Well spotted Mikey.  I will place a shiny £1 coin in the next collection box I come across...in your name. 

Good game, ain't it.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I only asked out of politeness ...
> 
> 
> you're not going fishing are you perchance?


Jeezus...you don't give up.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> Watch it I had on pub watch that there is a female trouble maker called @Bubbsie drinks hard and abuses pictures of her ex.
> Just giving you the heads up


<Pssssst everyone: When she comes in hide the darts, put _Let It Go_ on the jukebox and fill her full of gin.  That should do the trick.>


----------



## AlisonM

trophywench said:


> .../still trying to work out how Alison got ITV before Birmingham where it first appeared in 1956.


Eh? Who me?

We didn't have a TV till 1967 cos dad wanted us to learn to converse with one another and not just sit goggle eyed staring a stupid box. He said in later years he wished he'd bought one earlier so he might have got a bit of peace now and then. Contrary craiturs, men.


----------



## AlisonM

Marsbartoastie said:


> Jeezus...you don't give up.


Now you've done it, a certain boss type person will be in here maundering on about the wonders of Ms Bush.


----------



## trophywench

AlisonM said:


> Eh? Who me?
> 
> We didn't have a TV till 1967 cos dad wanted us to learn to converse with one another and not just sit goggle eyed staring a stupid box. He said in later years he wished he'd bought one earlier so he might have got a bit of peace now and then. Contrary craiturs, men.


 That explains why you had two channels then, LOL

Mom & Dad got the set I knew as a young child, for the Coronation in 1953 ! (when I was 3)


----------



## Marsbartoastie

AlisonM said:


> Now you've done it, a certain boss type person will be in here maundering on about the wonders of Ms Bush.


If we work fast we can come up with some KB lyrics and change one of the words.  That sort of sacrilege will drive him absolutely loco!


----------



## mikeyB

Don't want his type in here. Sitting around all night sipping a Diet Coke. With ice and lemon, for gods sake. Last of the big flaming spenders.

Anyway, gang, tonight, mainly as a result of Bubbsie's need for revenge on the twats of the world, we are having a Skewer the Twats night. But, and this is big but, if anybody posts anything which ISN'T funny, they will be ejected. The serious stuff belongs elsewhere. So kick off is 7.00pm, and between now and then, think of your prime  skewerable twat, and start posting. Funniest will win the prize, which is a promise not to blackmail you.

Remember, DL can't get a signal where he is, and I'll be standing behind the bar. Start seething, folks


----------



## AlisonM

trophywench said:


> That explains why you had two channels then, LOL
> 
> Mom & Dad got the set I knew as a young child, for the Coronation in 1953 ! (when I was 3)


LOL, I wasn't even a twinkle in my ma's eye then. I'm told the Camerons next door to my gran had a set and everyone gathered there to watch the fun.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Don't want his type in here. Sitting around all night sipping a Diet Coke. With ice and lemon, for gods sake. Last of the big flaming spenders.
> 
> Anyway, gang, tonight, mainly as a result of Bubbsie's need for revenge on the twats of the world, we are having a Skewer the Twats night. But, and this is big but, if anybody posts anything which ISN'T funny, they will be ejected. The serious stuff belongs elsewhere. So kick off is 7.00pm, and between now and then, think of your prime  skewerable twat, and start posting. Funniest will win the prize, which is a promise not to blackmail you.
> 
> Remember, DL can't get a signal where he is, and I'll be standing behind the bar. Start seething, folks



I'll have to send my apologies for this evening's entertainment.  I'm off to see the ENO's new production of Don Giovanni.  Hurrah!


----------



## mikeyB

I don't doubt arguments will still be running when you get home. I'd rather have amoebic dysentery than go to see an opera, but, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Bubbsie

Owen said:


> Watch it I had on pub watch that there is a female trouble maker called @Bubbsie drinks hard and abuses pictures of her ex.
> Just giving you the heads up


God Owen...wouldn't like to bump into her...she sounds like a right b***h...thanks for warning me...


----------



## Mark Parrott

Skewer the twats night, yay!  Count me in.  See you at 7pm.


----------



## Bubbsie

Marsbartoastie said:


> @Northerner could cover his face in slices of Spam and come as David Cameron...I know he's a big fan.  This would fulfil the requirements of the competition and, as a bonus, provide us with a low carb buffet.


Mb...can't stop laughing...trying to cook dinner for a friend...no good..still laughing...


----------



## Bubbsie

Marsbartoastie said:


> <Pssssst everyone: When she comes in hide the darts, put _Let It Go_ on the jukebox and fill her full of gin.  That should do the trick.>


MB...how could you...if it wasn't for the fact it's all true...I'd be speaking to me lawyer...


----------



## Mark Parrott

Right, I'm here.  Glass of Merlot, please.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Ooh, the wife's turned up.  She'll have a brandy.  It's been a tough day for the ol' girl.  Had her ESA assessment today.


----------



## AlisonM

Mark Parrott said:


> Ooh, the wife's turned up.  She'll have a brandy.  It's been a tough day for the ol' girl.  Had her ESA assessment today.


She has my sympathy. I'm facing the inquisition next Thursday myself.


----------



## Bubbsie

In a dark corner of the pub...alone...listening to Top of The Pops 1982...A little Peace by Nicole...wonderful song...lighter ignited...swaying gently to the melody...or could that be the GIN...cheers...course I'll have another (bottle)...ooh...let me get me lancets out first...


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> In a dark corner of the pub...alone...listening to Top of The Pops 1982...A little Peace by Nicole...wonderful song...lighter ignited...swaying gently to the melody...or could that be the GIN...cheers...course I'll have another (bottle)...ooh...let me get me lancets out first...


What track is up next?  Save Your Love by Rene & Renato?


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> What track is up next?  Save Your Love by Rene & Renato?


Hey...a little bit of respect please Mark...'A little Peace' is a Eurovision classic...hang on a moment..or is she singing 'A little Pissed'...that'd be more like it...may have got that wronggggggggggggggggg....give me credit for lasting this long...all the other lightweights have gone home...


----------



## mikeyB

Right, folks, irritating twat that I would like to skewer is so-called comedian Michael McIntyre. Smug, self satisfied and worst of all constantly looks pleased at his own "jokes". He disturbs my equanimity as he throws himself across the screen in an "amusing" manner, and I throw cushions at the screen.

Pass the skewers please, he needs to be deflated urgently for the good of mankind...


----------



## AlisonM

Bubbsie said:


> .../GIN...cheers...course I'll have another (bottle)...ooh...let me get me lancets out first...


You may find Gin and lancets don't mix well at all. Gin and lemon perhaps... or was that port?


----------



## Mark Parrott

I like Lorraine Kelly. But l want to skewer Fiona Phillips when she replaces Lorraine. Can't stand the bitch. Always sounds contracending. Has an annoying face too.


----------



## mikeyB

Hang on, there's that moderator sitting in the corner again. Asked for another drink. Running up that bill....


----------



## Jonsi

Sorry I'm late... I've been teaching Scouts how to tie knots. If they're smart they should all get loose by about now.

Can I please skewer that shruggy girl who does the sofa adverts on TV. Really gets on my tits with her stupid whiny voice banging on about a sofa made of matchwood and cardboard for £400 that'll be ready by Christmas. In fact, can I skewer her to the sofa then get the council to come and take her away... or should I just dump her at a lay-by?


----------



## Jonsi

I've got 50p... should I pick Jive Bunny or Jasper Carrott's 'Funky Moped' on the Juke Box?


----------



## Jonsi

Nearly forgot... Can I have a pint of Beamish Red and a bag of scratchings please?


----------



## Hazel

Mark Parrott said:


> I like Lorraine Kelly. But l want to skewer Fiona Phillips when she replaces Lorraine. Can't stand the bitch. Always sounds contracending. Has an annoying face too.



Couldn't agree more


----------



## Hazel

Can you put on something 'smooth' on the jukebox please 

Would you please pour me a white wine pritzer - need a clearish head in the morning - flu jab.

Just want to chill


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I don't doubt arguments will still be running when you get home. I'd rather have amoebic dysentery than go to see an opera, but, whatever floats your boat.



I love a bit of Verdi, Donizetti or Bellini as much as the next opera fan.  After this evening, however, Mozart can stick it right up his lederhosen and whistle.  That Don-bleedin-Giovanni was three hours of my life that I'm never going to get back.  Got any of those skewers left mate?  I might need a hand with the disinterring.


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> I love a bit of Verdi, Donizetti or Bellini as much as the next opera fan.  After this evening, however, Mozart can stick it right up his lederhosen and whistle.  That Don-bleedin-Giovanni was three hours of my life that I'm never going to get back.  Got any of those skewers left mate?  I might need a hand with the disinterring.


Oh dear, Marsbar, have a double G&T on the house. Skewers are in the umbrella stand by the door. This wasn't a blind date that went down the pan, was it? Curare tipped skewers cost 50p extra.


----------



## mikeyB

So far, Jonsi is ahead with his wonderfully vituperative attack on the girl in those sofa ads. Boring opera is too easy a target to win. So is Fiona Philips.

And Hazel, get a bottle of wine down you. It's after the jag you're not supposed to drink


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Thanks...I could use a drink.  I'll pass on the curare offer.  A friend and I had comps so at least we didn't have to pay to have our ears tortured and our bums numbed.  I'm now consigning Mozart opera to the same place as Shakespeare comedy.  What a load of overrated old tosh


----------



## mikeyB

Careful Marsbar, the pleb is showing. Anyway, grab your drink, come over here and I'll rub your numb bum better.


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Mike - I might just have a 2nd if you please.   Can't sleep - again


----------



## mikeyB

Sure thing, Hazel, comes with a hug to send you off into the land of nod.


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Sure thing, Hazel, comes with a hug to send you off into the land of nod.[/QUOT
> 
> Bless you - night xx


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Careful Marsbar, the pleb is showing. Anyway, grab your drink, come over here and I'll rub your numb bum better.


Anyone can look at my pleb Mikey...I keep it in plain view.  I used to argue with my old boss about Shakespeare.  My view is that his work is so oft produced because thesps think it has cachet and, more importantly, there are no royalties to pay.


----------



## Bubbsie

Jonsi said:


> Sorry I'm late... I've been teaching Scouts how to tie knots. If they're smart they should all get loose by about now.
> 
> Can I please skewer that shruggy girl who does the sofa adverts on TV. Really gets on my tits with her stupid whiny voice banging on about a sofa made of matchwood andMAM cardboard for £400 that'll be ready by Christmas. In fact, can I skewer her to the sofa then get the council to come and take her away... or should I just dump her at a lay-by?[/QUOTE
> 
> Agree wholeheartedly with Mikeyb (never thought I'd say that) can't beat that skewering Jonsi...excuse me...hung over this morning...coffee and Metformin...then slinking back to bed...


----------



## AlisonM

Marsbartoastie said:


> I love a bit of Verdi, Donizetti or Bellini as much as the next opera fan.  After this evening, however, Mozart can stick it right up his lederhosen and whistle.  That Don-bleedin-Giovanni was three hours of my life that I'm never going to get back.  Got any of those skewers left mate?  I might need a hand with the disinterring.


That's what you get for visiting the ENO, they're better at Gilbert and Sullivan. Having said that, they did a fairly decent Aida a few years back. Best Don G ever was Thomas Allen at Covent Garden way back before the 'Sir' was added, totally, unregenerately evil. He was aces. DL would have drooled at the naked girl with all the fruit.

Yum, Bellini, I'll have one of those please barkeep... And use a bottle of the Widow to make it if you please, none of that cheap Romanian fizzy water you serve the unwary.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

AlisonM said:


> That's what you get for visiting the ENO, they're better at Gilbert and Sullivan. Having said that, they did a fairly decent Aida a few years back. Best Don G ever was Thomas Allen at Covent Garden way back before the 'Sir' was added, totally, unregenerately evil. He was aces. DL would have drooled at the naked girl with all the fruit.
> 
> Yum, Bellini, I'll have one of those please barkeep... And use a bottle of the Widow to make it if you please, none of that cheap Romanian fizzy water you serve the unwary.



Couldn't agree more about the ENO.  They try too hard to be innovative and often don't have the 'strength in depth' to pull it off.  Sometimes it pays to stick to basics...and get things right.

Best ever night at the opera for me wasn't at the opera at all.  It was Joan Sutherland performing in concert at St John's Smith Square...her last ever performance in the UK.  Even at an advanced age she was beyond compare.  Coming in second was Pavarotti in Il Pagliacci.  He cut such a pathetic figure and his voice was sublime.  However, my current opera hero is Dmitri Hvorostovsky.  What a voice...what a man!


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> That's what you get for visiting the ENO, they're better at Gilbert and Sullivan. Having said that, they did a fairly decent Aida a few years back. Best Don G ever was Thomas Allen at Covent Garden way back before the 'Sir' was added, totally, unregenerately evil. He was aces. DL would have drooled at the naked girl with all the fruit.
> 
> Yum, Bellini, I'll have one of those please barkeep... And use a bottle of the Widow to make it if you please, none of that cheap Romanian fizzy water you serve the unwary.


You'll have to wait for the Bellini, I'm afraid Alison. We're not used to such sophisticated taste, so I've got to go down to the shop to get a peach, and then make the purée. I don't want it to go to waste, so you'll be drinking them all afternoon. A small sacrifice, I'm sure


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> You'll have to wait for the Bellini, I'm afraid Alison. We're not used to such sophisticated taste, so I've got to go down to the shop to get a peach, and then make the purée. I don't want it to go to waste, so you'll be drinking them all afternoon. A small sacrifice, I'm sure


It's a tough job, but I'll manage somehow.


----------



## AlisonM

Marsbartoastie said:


> Best ever night at the opera for me wasn't at the opera at all. It was Joan Sutherland performing in concert at St John's Smith Square...her last ever performance in the UK


!!!! I was there as well! I hate that place, the acoustics are appalling, but Herself was sublime.

Agree with you about Dmitri Hvorostovsky, a stunning voice, who needs tenors?


----------



## mikeyB

I fear Dmitri is not long for this world, brain cancer is notoriously difficult to eradicate completely. Can't stand opera, but he does have a fine voice.


----------



## Jonsi

I quite like ENO... he was OK in Roxy Music but Before and After Science is a fine album as is Here come the warm jets. His production work for Bowie and U2 is excellent. What...? What...?

I went to see WNO perform Barber of Seville ...just as we were taking our seats for Act 2 the fire alarm went off. Cast, Orchestra and audience stood together for twenty minutes in the Car Park. Turned out to have been someone smoking in the toilets. When the performance restarted Figaro was singing to Count Almaviva about how dangerous a cut-throat razor could be as he was shaving him, then turned that into how dangerous smoking could be, especially in the toilets. Got a massive cheer.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

AlisonM said:


> !!!! I was there as well! I hate that place, the acoustics are appalling, but Herself was sublime.
> 
> Agree with you about Dmitri Hvorostovsky, a stunning voice, who needs tenors?



I loved it at the end when she was absolutely pelted with gladioli.  At one point I thought they were going to knock her off her feet.  What a woman!  When I went to the lav during the interval Princess Margaret and her cronies were hanging out in there smoking fags.  I also saw La Stupenda in her penultimate UK performance which was, bizarrely enough, in Newcastle.  You had to submit sealed bids in order to get tickets.  I don't know to this day what my ex husband paid, but it was worth every penny.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I fear Dmitri is not long for this world, brain cancer is notoriously difficult to eradicate completely. Can't stand opera, but he does have a fine voice.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he pulls through.  I saw him doing a concert performance of Russian songs at the Wigmore Hall.  His voice is like liquid sex...and he ain't a bad looking fella.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I quite like ENO... he was OK in Roxy Music but Before and After Science is a fine album as is Here come the warm jets. His production work for Bowie and U2 is excellent. What...? What...?
> 
> I went to see WNO perform Barber of Seville ...just as we were taking our seats for Act 2 the fire alarm went off. Cast, Orchestra and audience stood together for twenty minutes in the Car Park. Turned out to have been someone smoking in the toilets. When the performance restarted Figaro was singing to Count Almaviva about how dangerous a cut-throat razor could be as he was shaving him, then turned that into how dangerous smoking could be, especially in the toilets. Got a massive cheer.



Was Princess Margaret there (see previous post)?

ELO are playing Wembley next summer.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Quick...someone bring the tone down...we've come over all highbrow!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, where's DL when you need him. 

Mind you, it is Bruno Mars birthday today...but there'll be a Bruno Mars karaoke over my dead body.  And don't anybody dare suggest Dmitri Hvorostovsky either, I can't be doing with liquid sex all over the carpet. 

Any rational suggestion is welcome for tonight's theme.


----------



## trophywench

Shakespeare comedy (or tragedy) with the right cast.

Kate O'Mara as the Shrew; Bernard Bresslaw as Malvolio; Charlie Drake as Bottom; Paul Jones (as in Manfred Mann) as Hamlet (played on a stage pitched at 45 degrees, made the sword fights interesting LOL); Edward Woodward (Callum) as Richard III.

All little treats I was honoured to see at Ludlow Castle.


----------



## mikeyB

Nah not Shakespeare. Far too highbrow for the likes of customers here. Anyway, most of 'em aren't old enough to remember Charlie Drake and Bernard Bresslaw. Some of 'em aren't even old enough to remember Manfred Mann, come to think.

Remember that time on a live show on TV when Charlie Drake fell through a stage window, knocked himself out and the show had to be abandoned? If you do, pensioners night is on Tuesday.


----------



## Mark Parrott

In memory of Bernard Bresslaw, "you need feet to stop your legs from fraying at the ends".  That was the B-side to the 1958 classic, 'Mad Passionate Love'.


----------



## mikeyB

Come off it Mark, you dug that out of your mum and dads record collection. You weren't even born when it came out. Ill bet that record was produced by George Martin. Comedy records were his specialty before he took on the Beatles.

Anyway, as it's Sigourney Weaver's birthday, I've decided we're having an Alien night. First up is a pickled egg eating competition, then as folks stomachs swell, the loudest and most terrifying fart wins the prize. 

Second up is a game I've called "This time the cat gets it". Details to follow.


----------



## Hazel

Can I have a glass of white wine please barman?

Settling down after 2 fab hours watching Strictly, and before you all shout at me, it is my guilty pleasure - I love Strictly

Where's my wine barman?


----------



## AlisonM

Hazel said:


> Can I have a glass of white wine please barman?
> 
> Settling down after 2 fab hours watching Strictly, and before you all shout at me, it is my guilty pleasure - I love Strictly
> 
> Where's my wine barman?


Good luck with that, I'm still waiting for my Bellini, I think he's growing the peach. Lord help us if he's growing the grapes too, we'll be old and grey before we get served... Oh, hang on, I am old and grey. As you were... I'm off to find a toy boy.


----------



## Hazel

AlisonM said:


> Good luck with that, I'm still waiting for my Bellini, I think he's growing the peach. Lord help us if he's growing the grapes too, we'll be old and grey before we get served... Oh, hang on, I am old and grey. As you were... I'm off to find a toy boy.



I am now realising I am getting old - 62 - where did the last 30 years go


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, folks, I've been pulping the peach for Alison. She's feeling a bit flaky, so I wanted her Bellini as smooth as a baby's bottom. All done now, one ultra smooth Bellini for Alison and a glass of Sancerre for Hazel.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Sorry, folks, I've been pulping the peach for Alison. She's feeling a bit flaky, so I wanted her Bellini as smooth as a baby's bottom. All done now, one ultra smooth Bellini for Alison and a glass of Sancerre for Hazel.


S'about time! I'm dying of thirst here. Have you got another peach?


----------



## mikeyB

Yup, I'll put a couple more in the blender. Should see you through a good session, Alison


----------



## Jonsi

I haven't had one for yonks so... Can I have a G&T please... Ice and lime not lemon. Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Jeez, this getting like a fruit shop. You OK with Gordon's? I'll just nip out back for this years lime


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Yup, I'll put a couple more in the blender. Should see you through a good session, Alison


Yippee! Hic! Thass jusht fantashtickhic thanksh, I'll jusht hic-hic-hang on to the floor here and wonder why there'hicsh a shandyleer on the hic wall.


----------



## Jonsi

Gordons is fine...not as 'oily' as Beefeater.
Ta muchly


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi...try Brockmans gin.  It's delish.

Now that there's a lime in play I fancy a Blue Nile (Cointreau, lime juice and lemonade).  However, I see that you've opened a bottle of my favourite wine...so now I'm torn.  Ah...life's too short...I'll have both and join Alison on the floor.

Phttt...phttt...phttt....pppaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrp!
(That's my entry for the farting competition)


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hazel said:


> Can I have a glass of white wine please barman?
> 
> Settling down after 2 fab hours watching Strictly, and before you all shout at me, it is my guilty pleasure - I love Strictly
> 
> Where's my wine barman?



Ooh...Strictly was good tonight.  Dani and Oti were brilliant...as were Daisy and Aljaz, Ore & Jane, Greg & Natalie and Claudia & AJ.  Ed Balls turned in an extremely entertaining performance and Lesley Joseph is amazing for a 70 year old. I'm hoping that Anastasia goes this week as I haven't warmed to her and she should have bowed out last week.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry for the delay, Marsbar, me and the barely sober Alison have been rescuing a damsel in distress. One Blue Nile coming up, just as soon as I wipe the dust off the Cointreau bottle.

But one more mention of Strictly and yer oot the door.


----------



## mikeyB

Nice fart, by the way


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Sorry for the delay, Marsbar, me and the barely sober Alison have been rescuing a damsel in distress. One Blue Nile coming up, just as soon as I wipe the dust off the Cointreau bottle.
> 
> But one more mention of Strictly and yer oot the door.



I asked the landlord of the pub I was in on launch night if he would put it on the pub TV.  His reaction was very similar to your own.  Men watch footie in the pub all the time, but when a woman asks for a bit of light entertainment it's all too much.  Harumph


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Nice fart, by the way


Thank you very much.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

NB: I appreciate that tenor and artistic delivery will be scored, but does pungency count toward the total?


----------



## mikeyB

No, not pungency. That gives an unfair advantage to the Guinness drinkers.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> No, not pungency. That gives an unfair advantage to the Guinness drinkers.


,,,and the lentil munching garlic muesli brigade


----------



## mikeyB

You realise that if DL finds a phone signal, he'll be fine tuning his notorious bum and phoning in a fart fuelled by beans from around the campfire.


----------



## mikeyB

I forgot to say, we've got ear defenders behind the bar, and nose clips for anybody with respiratory or cardiac problems. Elf and safety rules, see.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> You realise that if DL finds a phone signal, he'll be fine tuning his notorious bum and phoning in a fart fuelled by beans from around the campfire.


If he's eating beans _and _drinking Guinness we could be in for a record breaker.  Perhaps you should call one of the McWhirter clan to act as official adjudicator.


----------



## mikeyB

No, I'll just stand outside and listen, and watch for nightingales dropping out of the sky.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> No, I'll just stand outside and listen, and watch for nightingales dropping out of the sky.


Or we could simply use the Richter Scale.  Any serious seismographic activity will be recorded.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I forgot to ask...what's tonight's star prize?


----------



## mikeyB

It's an antique toilet roll holder with a roll of genuine Izal toilet paper with "now wash your hands please"  printed in green on every sheet, worth £6.50 according to Bonhams, an investment for the future. By a strange coincidence, on the holder is engraved "St Charles RC Junior School", the very school I went to,


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Time I turned in for the night.  I need my beauty sleep.  I'll check back tomorrow for the results of the competition (I'm keeping my fingers crossed that DL doesn't get a signal or he'll blow my entry away).


----------



## Hazel

Goodnight peeps - sleep well


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, goodnight all. Lights out. I'll wake up the administrator who's fallen asleep over his Diet Coke tomorrow morning. That's if the mice tap dancing on the floor don't wake him...


----------



## mikeyB

Good day everyone, we're all cleaned up and ready to go. 

The lunchtime special is roast rib of beef with a red wine jus, Yorkshire pud, roast spuds, parsnip purée with horse radish, and stir fried kale with sesame seeds.

That's at the restaurant down the road. Here we have our usual selection of pork scratchings, crisps, and because it is Sunday, Hula Hoops in a selection of flavours. The guest ale is Thwaites Wainwright, brewed in memory of that great walker, which is what you lot should be doing instead of sitting in a pub.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I am in desperate need of a gin! Trying to research my dissertation topic is proving extremely difficult. I'm having a gin break, please. And maybe some hula hoops but only if you have beef flavour?


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> I forgot to say, we've got ear defenders behind the bar, and nose clips for anybody with respiratory or cardiac problems. Elf and safety rules, see.


Thank heavens for that, you'll need them too. My efforts are in the Guinness book of Records, after a slice or two of garlic Naan bread and a Phaal I managed to kill all the roaches in the restaurant kitchen.


----------



## Ljc

I had a big chunk of cheese this morning and am getting fired up for the competition


----------



## AlisonM

Ljc said:


> I had a big chunk of cheese this morning and am getting fired up for the competition


You have no chance, unless it was Limburger, in which case....


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Ljc said:


> I had a big chunk of cheese this morning and am getting fired up for the competition




Keep your fingers out of that mousetrap ma'am you will do yourself some serious mischief


----------



## Ljc

AlisonM said:


> You have no chance, unless it was Limburger, in which case....


Betcha


----------



## Ljc

Diabeticliberty said:


> Keep your fingers out of that mousetrap ma'am you will do yourself some serious mischief


Too late mate , get your gas mask on


----------



## Mark Parrott

Thought i'd pop in for a swift half while wifey is stuffing a marrow at home.


----------



## Bubbsie

Jonsi said: ↑
Sorry I'm late... I've been teaching Scouts how to tie knots. If they're smart they should all get loose by about now.
Can I please skewer that shruggy girl who does the sofa adverts on TV. Really gets on my tits with her stupid whiny voice banging on about a sofa made of matchwood andMAM cardboard for £400 that'll be ready by Christmas. In fact, can I skewer her to the sofa then get the council to come and take her away... or should I just dump her at a lay-by?[/QUOTE
I want to...no...I need to skewer that pasty faced...stupid... insipid...brainless...cardboard cut out... twat of a milksop in the 'Diet Chef' ad... who not being more than a size 12/14...revisits her former slimmer self...and asks her for help to shift all of the five ounces she's put on since finishing her previous 'Diet Chef' regime ...honestly...if you want to encourage people to buy that frightful processed carb and sugar laden crap (will Northerner leave that in...do you think)...put a real chubber in...then you might have half a chance of persuading those who are wealthy or stupid enough to buy it that it works (apologies to any here that may be on it)...tempted to buy a months supply...so I can take it round there and shove it up her backside (was going to use another word there but didn't think I'd get away with it...even in the pub) sideways...


----------



## Stitch147

Can I have a large red wine and a foot massage please.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott said:


> Thought i'd pop in for a swift half while wifey is stuffing a marrow at home.




That is the most creative euphemism I've heard this week


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> That is the most creative euphemism I've heard this week




He's back !!!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> He's back !!!!!




Hazel me darling. You make my tired old eyes light up again. Now please tell me how much have you missed me? Is it loads or more than that?


----------



## mikeyB

We seem to have some serious competition confusion here, with people skewering and farting in a scene of horrific chaos. We were having a nice peaceful evening last night, albeit riven by farts, but that competition is at an end.  So is the skewering, it was hard enough cleaning up after the last lot.

Now, I've had notification of some government campaign to stay "Sober in October", so I've switched one of the pumps to fizzy water. This a special set up, because, being ultra green, we're using the used bath water from upstairs with a couple of chlorine tablets thrown in, passing it through a pubic hair filter, and carbonating it with a soda stream capsule I found under the bar.

With or without ice, ladies and gents?


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hazel me darling. You make my tired old eyes light up again. Now please tell me how much have you missed me? Is it loads or more than that?



We all missed what you bring to the discussions on the Forum.   You are much loved.


----------



## AlisonM

@mikeyB, let me know when the booze is back on tap. Until them, I'm off to the Island for something a bit livelier, or possibly less lively.


----------



## mikeyB

Oh, Alison, I've still got wine and beers available, but I just had to have something in for those who think being sober is somehow virtuous. You have to cater for all tastes these days, and I think this plan fulfils the brief.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> We seem to have some serious competition confusion here, with people skewering and farting in a scene of horrific chaos. We were having a nice peaceful evening last night, albeit riven by farts, but that competition is at an end.  So is the skewering, it was hard enough cleaning up after the last lot.
> 
> Now, I've had notification of some government campaign to stay "Sober in October", so I've switched one of the pumps to fizzy water. This a special set up, because, being ultra green, we're using the used bath water from upstairs with a couple of chlorine tablets thrown in, passing it through a pubic hair filter, and carbonating it with a soda stream capsule I found under the bar.
> 
> With or without ice, ladies and gents?




If you want farting doc I can bring it to you on a scale not seen since Johnny Fartpants of Viz fame was doing his thang. I once single handedly forced down a fully loaded and fully fueled a 747 jet plane with little more than a minor twitch of my left buttock. My arse has been ranked equally hazardous as any of those Johnny fart lately Icelandic volcanoes


----------



## Hazel

Barman - could I trouble you for a rum and coke, if you please.

I will sit in the corner observing the patrons of the establishment in their comings and goings, as it would be more entertaining than the TV


----------



## mikeyB

Ice and lemon with that Hazel? I don't blame you for sitting in the corner, DL has obviously not realised that farting is off the table tonight, and must be done as surreptitiously as possible. Apart from the Creon users, of course, they are exempt from the normal rules of bowel etiquette.


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Ice and lemon with that Hazel? I don't blame you for sitting in the corner, DL has obviously not realised that farting is off the table tonight, and must be done as surreptitiously as possible. Apart from the Creon users, of course, they are exempt from the normal rules of bowel etiquette.




Thank you, ice and lemon would be great.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Apart from the Creon users, of course, they are exempt from the normal rules of bowel etiquette.



I sometimes use Crayons...is that close enough?  Pfffffoooooooooooooooot!


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> My arse has been ranked equally hazardous as any of those Johnny fart lately Icelandic volcanoes


...and a similar size no doubt ￼

Can you send a bag of Nobby's Nuts to the foxy lady in the corner who appears to be farting the tune of O mio babbino caro .

A pint of bathwater for moi please chief (it has to be better than that Belgian Blond Peiswasser Lager Bier fizz you had on the other night. Tasted like you were recycling the urinals!)... Oh, and a Peperami as a swizzle stick please.


----------



## mikeyB

All coming up, Jonsi, with pleasure. How did you find out about the urinal recycling? I hid the pipes


----------



## mikeyB

Shutting up now. I've just had a text from Trading Standards, so I'm going to be up all night dismantling stuff and replumbing. Just keep shtum when they arrive, I can't cope with another prison sentence.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Michael in a rare ironic flash of inspiration I have a question for you. Can you tell me the difference between light and hard?
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
In order not to over tax your grey matter I will of course do the right thing and provide you with the answer.  

You can in fact sleep with a light on


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> ...and a similar size no doubt ￼
> 
> Can you send a bag of Nobby's Nuts to the foxy lady in the corner who appears to be farting the tune of O mio babbino caro .
> 
> A pint of bathwater for moi please chief (it has to be better than that Belgian Blond Peiswasser Lager Bier fizz you had on the other night. Tasted like you were recycling the urinals!)... Oh, and a Peperami as a swizzle stick please.



I glass of Champagne would have been more traditional, but the Nobby's Nuts (sweet chilli flavour) went down a treat.  Not only were they carb/calorie free (thanks to the special properties of this bar)...they didn't provoke my peanut allergy.  Who knew!?  Thanks @Jonsi.

NB: We need to have a debrief on Saturday's show, but The Doc says if I mention the S word in here I'll be shown the door.  Meet you later in the old 'De de de de de de de, De de de de deeee' thread.  Must get ready for work now.


----------



## mikeyB

Boy, am I knackered. Up all night with the jobs, cleaning up and running pure water through all the pipes. When trading standards did the testing, they wondered if all the guests had polyuria, but I told them it was a diabetes club, so that went okay. I had the presidential debate on in the background while I worked, and lost the will to live for a passing moment, but me and the pub have passed the standards test with flying colours. I've put the out of date crisps back up, and the aflatoxin dusted peanuts. No waste in this pub...


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Boy, am I knackered. Up all night with the jobs, cleaning up and running pure water through all the pipes. When trading standards did the testing, they wondered if all the guests had polyuria, but I told them it was a diabetes club, so that went okay. I had the presidential debate on in the background while I worked, and lost the will to live for a passing moment, but me and the pub have passed the standards test with flying colours. I've put the out of date crisps back up, and the aflatoxin dusted peanuts. No waste in this pub...




Au contraire Dr Kildare you are completely missing the point. My many talents such as singing, dancing and being a general all round entertainer and good egg are obviously completely  wasted here. I could have been top of the food chain in Vegas by now. Instead I chose this sorry watering hole for cutthroats and persons of questionable moral fibre. Where has it all gone wrong for me doc?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Boy, am I knackered. Up all night with the jobs, cleaning up and running pure water through all the pipes. When trading standards did the testing, they wondered if all the guests had polyuria, but I told them it was a diabetes club, so that went okay. I had the presidential debate on in the background while I worked, and lost the will to live for a passing moment, but me and the pub have passed the standards test with flying colours. I've put the out of date crisps back up, and the aflatoxin dusted peanuts. No waste in this pub...


Well done Mikey.  The Bunting retains its license and the nonsense goes on.  Do we have a theme for this evening.  Something to lift our spirits after that appalling debate.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Can I respectfully request that we have a competition for the individual who has a body part that most resembles a public figure? I have the scar of a former boil on my arse and i am well informed that in certain light conditions and viewed from a certain angle it resembles Bush. I do not say this because my arse is hairy nor do  I refer not to the lovely Kate or Even George W but his daddy George Senior. With all the talk of that American sex pest and tax dodger Donald in the media this sees like quite a pithy and current potential subject. So my fellow diabetic beer and spirit swillers WHY? ( This is how you say what have you when you are down wivda kids innit)


----------



## Jonsi

Good afternoon barkeep ...can I have a Gin & Irn Bru please? I might have some Nobby's as well ...it seems they were popular yesterday after Mrs Barstool-Tootsie chowed down on my nuts when she was three sheets to the wind on Cointreau and Brasso. Seeing as he's also in the house can you give the DL lad a birthday half from me (better make it a shandy - he's looking as rough as a badger's bits) and a Cherry B for the Stitch as well please ...if you haven't got any fancy cherries use a cocktail onion (she won't know).

and please, take one for yourself. Why does it smell of piss in here?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Can I respectfully request that we have a competition for the individual who has a body part that most resembles a public figure? I have the scar of a former boil on my arse and i am well informed that in certain light conditions and viewed from a certain angle it resembles Bush. I do not say this because my arse is hairy nor do  I refer not to the lovely Kate or Even George W but his daddy George Senior. With all the talk of that American sex pest and tax dodger Donald in the media this sees like quite a pithy and current potential subject. So my fellow diabetic beer and spirit swillers WHY? ( This is how you say what have you when you are down wivda kids innit)


I said "something to lift our spirits", not "turn our stomachs".  Doh!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> I said "something to lift our spirits".  Not "turn our stomachs".  Doh!




Everytime I get off the plane at US Immigration and they say not today Buster you are persona non and I drop my strides and out pops their former president in all his scarred glory they just doff their caps and wave me through. How much more spirit lifting than this do you think you can you get?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

All I've got is a dark brown birth mark on the back of my calf about the size and shape of an old half crown.  Unfortunately, it doesn't feature a portrait of HRH...which would have 'Trumped' any US president.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> All I've got is a dark brown birth mark on the back of my calf about the size and shape of an old half crown.  Unfortunately, it doesn't feature a portrait of HRH...which would have 'Trumped' any US president.




Trumped a US President. I saw wot you did there then. It now becomes apparent that you didn't want my competition to get off the ground because you sadly lack any body parts resembling anybody famous. I have an old lancet and some Indian ink I could fashion an impromptu HRH portrait on your said birthmark to make a game of this and give you a real chance of a shot at the first prize. I don't do this out of a sense of chivalry you understand. I just wanna get hold of your leg


----------



## Jonsi

Oooh errr Missus ...just been down the factory floor. While I was there started to tremble and feel odd. I tested 7.0 before lunch (bacon omelette), just got back to my Office, 2 hours after lunch and I'm 3.9 and feeling mightly weird.


----------



## Hazel

I stayed up last night and watched the presidential debate, did anyone else see it?

God save the world from Trump!!!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> Oooh errr Missus ...just been down the factory floor. While I was there started to tremble and feel odd. I tested 7.0 before lunch (bacon omelette), just got back to my Office, 2 hours after lunch and I'm 3.9 and feeling mightly weird.





Blimey Jonsi bach, are you gonna be alright? Keep testing and sneaking a bit of the sweet stuff down until you get back with us. Hope you are ok


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> I stayed up last night and watched the presidential debate, did anyone else see it?
> 
> God save the world from Trump!!!!!




I am hoping to catch up on it tonight. He has apparently lost loads of support from a number of Republican Senators and now the Christian right wing are starting to question their decision to support him. I heard him interviewed and than being contrite as I believe he should be he launched a tirade on Bill Clinton regarding unsubstantiated rumours regarding Clinton's past. The thing is Bill Clinton is not standing for President, his wife is.


----------



## Hazel

I'd be intetested in hearing your opinion, should you watch it.

He scares the bejesus out of me - i think he is evil.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Oooh errr Missus ...just been down the factory floor. While I was there started to tremble and feel odd. I tested 7.0 before lunch (bacon omelette), just got back to my Office, 2 hours after lunch and I'm 3.9 and feeling mightly weird.


Get that sweet stuff down your neck Jonsi mate.  Check back in when the trembles have passed.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Trumped a US President. I saw wot you did there then. It now becomes apparent that you didn't want my competition to get off the ground because you sadly lack any body parts resembling anybody famous. I have an old lancet and some Indian ink I could fashion an impromptu HRH portrait on your said birthmark to make a game of this and give you a real chance of a shot at the first prize. I don't do this out of a sense of chivalry you understand. I just wanna get hold of your leg


Thanks for the offer of a gratis amateur tattoo, but I think I'll pass.  If I stick a brown postage stamp in the middle I think I can create the appropriate effect.  If the pub lights are dim then I might get away with it.


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> I'd be intetested in hearing your opinion, should you watch it.
> 
> He scares the bejesus out of me - i think he is evil.



He has the same effect on me Hazel. Charlie Drake used to have a similar effect for some inexplicable reason! 

Chump has lost so much support since the Ass-tapes were released. Why that's any worse than saying you'd be dating your daughter if she wasn't a relative is beyond me. Perhaps there's still places in the States where that's not seen as the ultimate perversion?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> I'd be intetested in hearing your opinion, should you watch it.
> 
> He scares the bejesus out of me - i think he is evil.





I can give you my opinion of him before watching it. I don't feel that watching it will change my opinion of him. It will probably make me feel even more anti.


I think that on the basis of what I have seen he represents the greatest threat to global peace and stability that we currently face. Marie Le Pen and Herr Farage both appear to offer him support which kind of automatically switches me off to him. His latest heap of bile regarding being able to, in essence sexually assault women because he is rich and powerful he has now tried to distance himself from by suggesting it was 'locker room speak' It was in fact said in a media bus sponsored by an American media outlet and said to an interviewer. What he has said my not be illegal but in my opinion it should be. He degrades all women by suggesting it. He degrades all men by suggesting it because there may be some women who now think that this is how all men really feel and would behave given half the chance. No men that I know ever speak like this. I never speak like this. I never think like this. No man thinks like this because even animals have more respect for each other. His views on race are morally repugnant. His views on social responsibility are morally repugnant. The Americans that I have seen televised offering him very vocal support appear to be gripped with a fervour that will not allow them to see the wrong in him. I have not seen him say or heard him quoted as saying anything that I could even remotely align myself to. His views are plainly at odds with everything that I personally see as good and decent. Sorry to rant Hazel but there is still a chance that he might win and this absolutely terrifies the life out of me.


----------



## mikeyB

Yes, I stayed up to watch it. Trump is utterly clueless about international affairs. His business record of leaving thousands out of work as the businesses collapsed one by one, assets stripped, should finish his claim to know how business works. He wants to repeal Obamacare. It has faults, but Clinton promises to address them. His plan will leave countless millions without any healthcare plan. He had the cheek to say that Obamacare was the most expensive system folk had to pay in the western world. It's the only place in the civilised world where your ability to pay determines the care you get, but he doesn't seem to know that.

He dismisses his recorded comments about married women, and how his star status allowed him free rein to grab a woman by the crotch. He says that was locker room talk. Well, that may be, but it shows the true man. He just can't control his base instincts around women, simply assessing them for size, shape, menstrual state and availability. 

He is a threat to the safety of the western world. The whole world, in fact. I'm more worried now than I was during the Cuban Missile Crisis.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Thanks for the offer of a gratis amateur tattoo, but I think I'll pass.  If I stick a brown postage stamp in the middle I think I can create the appropriate effect.  If the pub lights are dim then I might get away with it.




You are missing out on a real winner here. I went to college and studied................................woodwork. You don't have a wooden leg do you perchance


----------



## mikeyB

I once saw in the students union bar in St Andrews a lad we called Dirty Dave was taking bets that he wouldn't dare grab the crotch of an attractive girl standing at the bar sipping a drink. When he'd attracted £5 in bets (this was 1972) he got up, walked across to the bar and grabbed her crotch.

She took a sip from her drink, put it down and said "A gentleman starts with the tits".


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> I can give you my opinion of him before watching it. I don't feel that watching it will change my opinion of him. It will probably make me feel even more anti.
> 
> 
> I think that on the basis of what I have seen he represents the greatest threat to global peace and stability that we currently face. Marie Le Pen and Herr Farage both appear to offer him support which kind of automatically switches me off to him. His latest heap of bile regarding being able to, in essence sexually assault women because he is rich and powerful he has now tried to distance himself from by suggesting it was 'locker room speak' It was in fact said in a media bus sponsored by an American media outlet and said to an interviewer. What he has said my not be illegal but in my opinion it should be. He degrades all women by suggesting it. He degrades all men by suggesting it because there may be some women who now think that this is how all men really feel and would behave given half the chance. No men that I know ever speak like this. I never speak like this. I never think like this. No man thinks like this because even animals have more respect for each other. His views on race are morally repugnant. His views on social responsibility are morally repugnant. The Americans that I have seen televised offering him very vocal support appear to be gripped with a fervour that will not allow them to see the wrong in him. I have not seen him say or heard him quoted as saying anything that I could even remotely align myself to. His views are plainly at odds with everything that I personally see as good and decent. Sorry to rant Hazel but there is still a chance that he might win and this absolutely terrifies the life out of me.



I like you DL. I think we sing from the same page (even though I'm tone deaf!)


----------



## Hazel

Thanks DL and Mike for your candid replies to my question.   I wholeheartly agree with what you both said.

I think one of the worst quotes (and believe me there were many) was that if he is elected, the first thing he would do as president would be to through Clinton in jail for all her lies.

Hmn........


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> I like you DL. I think we sing from the same page (even though I'm tone deaf!)




Amigo I really like you too. Your replies on here to everybody are always warm and generous. You even tolerate my silliness and nonsense which I appreciate at times must be a bit tiresome. As for singing fro the same page, I could have far worse band members


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Blimey Jonsi bach, are you gonna be alright? Keep testing and sneaking a bit of the sweet stuff down until you get back with us. Hope you are ok


I've eaten and have now hit the dizzy heigtht of 5.1. I feel pants and just want to sleep. I'lll leave work early.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I once saw in the students union bar in St Andrews a lad we called Dirty Dave was taking bets that he wouldn't dare grab the crotch of an attractive girl standing at the bar sipping a drink. When he'd attracted £5 in bets (this was 1972) he got up, walked across to the bar and grabbed her crotch.
> 
> She took a sip from her drink, put it down and said "A gentleman starts with the tits".


"Tits first, I'm not a slag" is a golden line used by the disturbingly attractive Pauline Calf (aka Steve Coogan).


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Marsbar, but this girl predates Pauline Calf by two decades. By the way, anybody who presses the "like" button on my last post will be reported to the police.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I once saw in the students union bar in St Andrews a lad we called Dirty Dave was taking bets that he wouldn't dare grab the crotch of an attractive girl standing at the bar sipping a drink. When he'd attracted £5 in bets (this was 1972) he got up, walked across to the bar and grabbed her crotch.
> 
> She took a sip from her drink, put it down and said "A gentleman starts with the tits".



Along similar lines...I was in a club in Newcastle when Riverdance was in town.  My mates got £20 together as a pot for the person who snogged The Lord Of The Dance.  I immediately walked up to him on the dance floor, whispered in his ear and was rewarded with a massive snog.  I'd simply explained that I was an impoverished student and there was £20 riding on it.  He was a decent enough guy and bought us all drinks.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I've eaten and have now hit the dizzy heigtht of 5.1. I feel pants and just want to sleep. I'lll leave work early.


Good plan Jonsi.  Let us know how you're going on?


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> Amigo I really like you too. Your replies on here to everybody are always warm and generous. You even tolerate my silliness and nonsense which I appreciate at times must be a bit tiresome. As for singing fro the same page, I could have far worse band members



Mwah!


----------



## Amigo

Jonsi said:


> Oooh errr Missus ...just been down the factory floor. While I was there started to tremble and feel odd. I tested 7.0 before lunch (bacon omelette), just got back to my Office, 2 hours after lunch and I'm 3.9 and feeling mightly weird.



Take care Jonsi x


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, folks, it's Martin Kemps 55th birthday today, so the juke box is just Spandau Ballet. Thoroughly decent man, is Martin. Married to Shirlie for 28 years, survivor of two brain tumours, and tireless worker for charity.

True, Gold..


----------



## AlisonM

I has a mole on my knee which, when I'm doing my yoga practice (requires wrapping legs round the back of my head and and crying Ohm-my-dog) looks just like RIP (Reverend Ian Paisley), an evil barsteward if ever there was one. I heard one of his speeches once and only Adolf the house painter and Pat Robertson have ever come close to matching his putrid rantings.

As for Chump, I've taken to praying and lighting candles in sheer desperation. Even Mr Horrid, late of Harrod's, was more of a gentleman and he cut huge swathes through his shop girls. The man's a dangerous lunatic and it gives me nightmares - as well as the boak - thinking of him in the Whitehouse. He claims to be a billionaire, but as fas as I can see it's on paper only, cloud cuckoo land as most of his businesses are carrying large amounts of debt in the form of loans. The Cuban missile crisis was a picnic in comparison to what the man will do if he's elected.

I'll have a Remy Martin and ginger in honour of Kemp's birthday please and a packet of those Nobby's. Did you know someone's drilled a hole in the wall between the Gents and the ladies? I'd ask you to fill it in but I had a wee shufty and it's good for a laugh to hear Deadbeat Libertine talking about the size of his....


----------



## AlisonM

Fish


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> Mwah!


I think tonight's theme is actually going to be a 1960s style 'love in'!


----------



## trophywench

Pretty please could you import a few boxes (or cases of bottles) of Rose Pamplemousse - but not Super U's OB, which is only 7% proof whereas other brands are available at 10%.  See it's healthy, drinking fruit juice ....... and obviously you can drink as much of it as you ever wanted and you never get hissed at all.

Since you can't ingest grapefruit if you take statins - it's yet another brilliant reason not to take them.


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> I think tonight's theme is actually going to be a 1960s style 'love in'!



I've already started warbling badly to 'We made our love through the barricades' to celebrate Martin Kemp's birthday.
I'll crack open that Courvoisier (purely for medicinal purposes...sniffs, coughs).

I'm being very good food wise however. I've emptied the house of goodies....they were delicious!


----------



## Jonsi

Mrs Beer Pastie said:


> I think tonight's theme is actually going to be a 1960s style 'love in'!



I would have been no more than 10 in the 60s so I'm not old enough to remember that sort of thing. I do remember the News Of The World going missing some Sundays when stories about love-ins, hippies, Hair and other such hippy debauchery were making headlines. 

Feeling better now, just the headache.


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> I think tonight's theme is actually going to be a 1960s style 'love in'!


How do you get from a 1980s band to a 1960s style love in? A single air kiss? Or is this yet another feeble excuse for unbridled sexual abandon? I've only just escaped sanction from Trading Standards, I don't want to be up in front of the beaks for running a house of ill repute. Apart from anything else, there's only one double bed upstairs, and it's full of discarded wool since Jonsi last stayed here.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Oh there was way more than a single air kiss....but you'd gone for your afternoon nap and missed all the action.  The Delinquent Liberalist and Amigo were all over each other.
Pssst...Jonsi isn't very well today so we'd better lay off him and his wool related hobbies. I hear that his Fair Isle colour work is nonpareil.


----------



## mikeyB

Well I'm definitely not allowing adultery in the pub. It's the Banting and Best, not the Panting and Breast.


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> Oh there was way more than a single air kiss....but you'd gone for your afternoon nap and missed all the action.  The Delinquent Liberalist and Amigo were all over each other.
> Pssst...Jonsi isn't very well today so we'd better lay off him and his wool related hobbies. I hear that his Fair Isle colour work is nonpareil.



Ooo is that barely disguised jealousy there for your fisherman's friend Marsbartoastie? *swiftly exits chortling naughtily!


----------



## mikeyB

Did you hear about the time DL appeared in court?

The judge read out the charges...

"To the charge of having relations with a sheep, how do you plead?"

(Cough, splutter, cough) "Guilty, your honour" ((cough)

"And to the charge of having relations with a goat?"

(Cough, cough, splutter, cough) "Gulty your honour" (Wheeze, cough, cough)

"And to the charge of molesting a salmon, how do you plead?"

(Cough, cough, cough, hawk, spit, cough) "Guilty, your honour" (cough, wheeze, cough, cough)

"That's a terrible cough you've got. Have you tried sucking a Fishermans Friend?"

"Bloody hell, judge, I'm in enough trouble already"


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> Ooo is that barely disguised jealousy there for your fisherman's friend Marsbartoastie? *swiftly exits chortling naughtily!


I haven't had a Fshermans Friend for years?  Where can you find them?


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Did you hear about the time DL appeared in court?
> 
> The judge read out the charges...
> 
> "To the charge of having relations with a sheep, how do you plead?"
> 
> (Cough, splutter, cough) "Guilty, your honour" ((cough)
> 
> "And to the charge of having relations with a goat?"
> 
> (Cough, cough, splutter, cough) "Gulty your honour" (Wheeze, cough, cough)
> 
> "And to the charge of molesting a salmon, how do you plead?"
> 
> (Cough, cough, cough, hawk, spit, cough) "Guilty, your honour" (cough, wheeze, cough, cough)
> 
> "That's a terrible cough you've got. Have you tried sucking a Fishermans Friend?"
> 
> "Bloody hell, judge, I'm in enough trouble already"





Groan!!!


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> I haven't had a Fshermans Friend for years?  Where can you find them?



Oh they're available at most reputable pharmacies Marsbartoastie and the hottest single carb you'll ever need to keep the tubes clear


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Groan!!!




I'll second the groan....


----------



## Amigo

Anyway, what time does the 60's love in start because Corrie is back on in a minute?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I once went to MikeyB's practice with a long history of migraine headaches. When MikeyB examined me he discovered that I had tried practically every therapy known to man for his migraines and STILL no improvement. "Listen," said MikeyB , "I have migraines, too and the advice I'm going to give you isn't really anything I learned in medical school, but it's advice that I've gotten from my own experience. When I have a migraine, I go home, get in a nice hot bathtub, and soak for a while. Then I have my wife sponge me off with the hottest water I can stand, especially around the forehead. This helps a little. Then I get out of the tub, take her into the bedroom, and even if my head is killing me, I force myself to have sex with her. Almost always, the headache is immediately gone. Now, give it a try, and come back and see me in six weeks." Six weeks later I returned with a big grin. "MikeyB! I took your advice and it works! It REALLY WORKS! I've had migraines for 17 years and this is the FIRST time anyone has ever helped me!" "Well," said MikeyB, "I'm glad I could help." "By the way, MikeyB," I added, "You have a REALLY nice house


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> I once went to MikeyB's practice with a long history of migraine headaches. When MikeyB examined me he discovered that I had tried practically every therapy known to man for his migraines and STILL no improvement. "Listen," said MikeyB , "I have migraines, too and the advice I'm going to give you isn't really anything I learned in medical school, but it's advice that I've gotten from my own experience. When I have a migraine, I go home, get in a nice hot bathtub, and soak for a while. Then I have my wife sponge me off with the hottest water I can stand, especially around the forehead. This helps a little. Then I get out of the tub, take her into the bedroom, and even if my head is killing me, I force myself to have sex with her. Almost always, the headache is immediately gone. Now, give it a try, and come back and see me in six weeks." Six weeks later I returned with a big grin. "MikeyB! I took your advice and it works! It REALLY WORKS! I've had migraines for 17 years and this is the FIRST time anyone has ever helped me!" "Well," said MikeyB, "I'm glad I could help." "By the way, MikeyB," I added, "You have a REALLY nice house




All I can hear are pitiful groans...has this love in started without me?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> I'd be intetested in hearing your opinion, should you watch it.
> 
> He scares the bejesus out of me - i think he is evil.




I am just sat in the middle of a piano, practice session and watching the debate highlights on BBC News 24. All he has done for the past 30 minutes is slag off Hillary Clinton. This clown is not just dangerous he is unstable


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> I am just sat in the middle of a piano, practice session and watching the debate highlights on BBC News 24. All he has done for the past 30 minutes is slag off Hillary Clinton. This clown is not just dangerous he is unstable




Agreed - so why do so many people in the States support him.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> Agreed - so why do so many people in the States support him.




Just been speaking to my nephew who feels that I have slightly misread the situation.  He suggests that it is not so much a case of Americans supporting Trump. Apparently they really do not like Hillary Clinton. I feel however that in the debate he was an absolute jerk with little or no idea. I cannot bear to think that he might actually win


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Agreed - so why do so many people in the States support him.



I honestly believe it's because there's a fear of foreigners and in some areas the good old boys have been seduced by his stirring rhetoric about defeating terrorism and annexing whole areas by building walls round them and refusing entry purely on ethnic grounds. It's the politics of fear and stupidity plus the dislike of Hilary Clinton of course.
Seems incredible to me that those two are the last contenders standing for one of the most powerful positions in the world.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

The comments he made about sexually assaulting women because he has money and power are pure evil. There is no other way to dress the thing up.


----------



## mikeyB

Now don't start throwing things at the TV I only sto.. bought it yesterday.


----------



## mikeyB

It's how Hitler came to power, demonising one sector of society (for Jews, read Mexicans and Moslems), blaming them for society's ills. Blaming the old regime (Clinton) for creating terror - he said she gave birth to Isis. (The Jewish communist conspiracy). His party, cowering and completely unable to take him down. The fanatical supporters harassing journalists and protestors. (Hitler youth). Decent folk wondering how this all happened while they slept. He is a bully - so was Hitler. So was Mussolini. So was Stalin. All ill educated hicks, overcoming the metropolitan elite. This, after all, is his boast - he is not one of them. You don't need to be a weatherman to know which way the wind is blowing.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I hope to whichever god any of you choose to pray to that you are wrong Mike. The last nazi dictator was not in possession of nuclear launch codes


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Just been speaking to my nephew who feels that I have slightly misread the situation.  He suggests that it is not so much a case of Americans supporting Trump. Apparently they really do not like Hillary Clinton. I feel however that in the debate he was an absolute jerk with little or no idea. I cannot bear to think that he might actually win





Thank you Geoff


----------



## Hazel

Amigo said:


> I honestly believe it's because there's a fear of foreigners and in some areas the good old boys have been seduced by his stirring rhetoric about defeating terrorism and annexing whole areas by building walls round them and refusing entry purely on ethnic grounds. It's the politics of fear and stupidity plus the dislike of Hilary Clinton of course.
> Seems incredible to me that those two are the last contenders standing for one of the most powerful positions in the world.



Thank you - your last paragraph confirms my thoughts exactly


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> I hope to whichever god any of you choose to pray to that you are wrong Mike. The last nazi dictator was not in possession of nuclear launch codes




Wow that's a frightening thought


----------



## mikeyB

Nobody has mentioned nuclear codes yet in any of the debates. Don't worry too much. One of the producers of the US version of the Apprentice has said "you ain't heard nothing yet" so expect a few more sordid details in the press, and these  these might be spectacular.


----------



## mikeyB

Let's all have a drink. One round on the house. I'll open my personal bottle of Czech vodka flavoured with wormwood.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I think if he survives this week then he actually might win. It is my sincerest wish that he doesn't survive tomorrow. There appears to be a rising groundswell of opinion against him.


----------



## Hazel

Right, given the depressing conversations of late - how about cocktails all round please barman?


----------



## AlisonM

I just heard on the local radio that our friend, the Diabolical Loony was been spotted lurking in Morrison's car park wearing a clown outfit. It seems he was trying to scare the bejaybers out of Jonsi. Jonsi, however, wasn't fazed and socked him with a large frozen loin of beef. DL is in desperate need of a pint of Dibble's Old Peculiar and some dosh to pay off Plod. Oh, and something for the black eye.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

AlisonM said:


> I just heard on the local radio that our friend, the Diabolical Loony was been spotted lurking in Morrison's car park wearing a clown outfit. It seems he was trying to scare the bejaybers out of Jonsi. Jonsi, however, wasn't fazed and socked him with a large frozen loin of beef. DL is in desperate need of a pint of Dibble's Old Peculiar and some dosh to pay off Plod. Oh, and something for the black eye.




OMG the Jock equivalent of the Tazmanian devil old Ali Bongo hersel' has just breezed in. Now we're for it. Start doing some of that twee dancing and paint yer fizzog blue and keep shouting FREEDOM and f*** the English and she'll think that we are are all Weegies and go and dervish some other poor miscreants. Barman 'Gimme a pint a heavy and some tatty and neep flavoured crisps dya ken?'


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Let's all have a drink. One round on the house. I'll open my personal bottle of Czech vodka flavoured with wormwood.




Speaking of vodka I glugged that silly Commie gut rot fire water on Thursday night. It is vile but once you have a cheeky shot you just cannot  put it down. I finished up in a right old tizz.


----------



## mikeyB

Vodka Martinis all round, apart from DL, who gets a pint and another black eye for not knowing its haggis and neeps flavour crisps that we keep.

If you drank the chilli vodka after a hot curry, you must have peeing and pooing fire. And nobody to kiss it better. Serves you right.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Vodka Martinis all round, apart from DL, who gets a pint and another black eye for not knowing its haggis and neeps flavour crisps that we keep.
> 
> If you drank the chilli vodka after a hot curry, you must have peeing and pooing fire. And nobody to kiss it better. Serves you right.




Kildare your bedside manner needs a little bit more work. The last doctor I heard of with your empathy for his patients had skulls on the lapels of his tunic


----------



## mikeyB

I left my bedside manner in the same place I left my GMC registration in 2006. I'm now an apprentice grumpy old man.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, last orders, insults and complaints...


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Ok folks, last orders, insults and complaints...


Was it no yerself that said this place is open 24/7?

@Diabeticliberty, you forgot to take the silly wig off.


----------



## mikeyB

Well if you don't mind me serving in my PJs, I'll keep going. Tell you what Alison I'll just leave an honesty box. I've marked all the levels on the optics, mind.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Tell you what Alison I'll just leave an honesty box.


Fairy Nuff. We'll just hae a wee shut in then.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye. I'm going up, so gi'us a shout when it's daylight.


----------



## AlisonM

OK, everyone, I've a pitcher of Margaritas for the old salts among us and a more refined pitcher of Singapore slings for the gin soaked. No butler though. Should I make another jug of something? Mojitos maybe? Oh, we're out of tattie and neep crisps, Dopey Lugs ett the lot, so you'll have to make do with either chicken balti flavour or MikeyBee's favourites, Kimchi flavour.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

This joke was intended as the joke for today. Due to its indelicate nature it seems more appropriate to post it here 


A  doctor told his patient who suffered from premature ejaculation that masturbating before sex often helped men last longer during the act. The man decided, "What the hell, I'll try it," He spent the rest of the day thinking about where to do it. He couldn't do it in his office. He thought about the toilet but that was too open. He considered an alley, but figured that was too unsafe. Finally, he realised his solution. On his way home, he pulled his lorry over on the side of the motorway. He got out and crawled underneath as if he was examining the axle. Satisfied with the privacy, he undid his pants and started to play with his unit. He closed his eyes and thought of his lover. As he grew closer to the big finish, he felt a quick tug at the bottom of his pants. Not wanting to lose his mental fantasy or the orgasm, he kept his eyes shut and replied, "What?" He heard, "This is the police. What's going on down there?" The man replied, "I'm checking out the rear axle, it's broken." Came the reply, "Well, you might as well check your brakes too while you're down there because your lorry rolled down the hill 5 minutes ago."


----------



## mikeyB

Right you lot, that's the last lock in we're having. What a mess, and somebody has eaten all my Kimchi flavoured crisps which weren't on open sale, specially imported from Vietnam. I'll have to go off to the cash and carry to restock. Vultures


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Right you lot, that's the last lock in we're having. What a mess, and somebody has eaten all my Kimchi flavoured crisps which weren't on open sale, specially imported from Vietnam. I'll have to go off to the cash and carry to restock. Vultures


Mister, Mister...it wasn't us, Mister. It wor a big boy what runned in, didded it and runned away again. It's true it is, it is!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> ...and somebody has eaten all my Kimchi flavoured crisps which weren't on open sale, specially imported from Vietnam. I'll have to go off to the cash and carry to restock. Vultures



While you're down the exotic foods aisle will you get some Japanese KitKats please?  I've only tried a few of them, but I'd like to experience the full range.  Some of the flavours look wonderful and in the pub they're carb/calorie free.  We could even have a KitKat night.  The place would be packed. 
http://kotaku.com/5983276/15-flavors-of-japanese-kit-kats-the-snacktaku-review


----------



## Diabeticliberty

What's new Kit e Kat whoahoahohaoa. What's new Kit e Kat whoahoahoa


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Mister, Mister...it wasn't us, Mister. It wor a big boy what runned in, didded it and runned away again. It's true it is, it is!


Your homage to Morwena is spot on.  Did you listen to the Absolutely reunion shows on the radio?  They were brilliant! 

I can only find this little clip on Youtube:


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> What's new Kit e Kat whoahoahohaoa. What's new Kit e Kat whoahoahoa


Dear God!  DL has accidentallly posted something from his private 'pussy porn' collection


----------



## mikeyB

Well, what did you expect mentioning Kit Kats.  I was going to get in a supply of Whoppers, but in view of the innuendo epidemic I've got Tunnocks Teacakes instead, choice of milk or dark chocolate. 

Get a rude joke out of that DL, and I'll buy you a drink


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Well, what did you expect mentioning Kit Kats.  I was going to get in a supply of Whoppers, but in view of the innuendo epidemic I've got Tunnocks Teacakes instead, choice of milk or dark chocolate.
> 
> Get a rude joke out of that DL, and I'll buy you a drink




I once met a girl who lived near a biscuit factory. I asked her if she had ever been picked up by the Tunnocks? She said no but I've I've been swung round by the tits a few times.


I'll have a double Haig with a couple of whisky stones to keep it cold please Michael


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Bar keep, please can you make sure there's a cold gin awaiting my return at 9pm? This shift is extremely stressful. I may need more than one tonight!


----------



## AlisonM

Rosiecarmel said:


> Bar keep, please can you make sure there's a cold gin awaiting my return at 9pm? This shift is extremely stressful. I may need more than one tonight!


He's off searching for Kimchi crisps and Japanese KitKats, so I've put a bottle in the fridge for you with a note to leave it chillin' till you get here.


----------



## Jonsi

we can't keep calling him Bar Keep ...he should have a name ...Mike is just too normal so it'll have to be something like Ernie, Keith, Melvin or even Dougie (that's Doogie not Duggie). _whaddyathink?_
That said, I did once hear an Irish lad calling to his mate "_Mike...Mikey...Michael...Mickey...Mike-O ...Mick..." _so mebbe one or all of those.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Let's call him Kildare


----------



## Jonsi

AlisonM said:


> He's off searching for Kimchi crisps and Japanese KitKats, so I've put a bottle in the fridge for you with a note to leave it chillin' till you get here.


He'll come back with Kimchi KitKats and Japanese Crisps ...you mark my words.
Caught him making balloons out of Dogs the other afternoon!


----------



## Hazel

Just call him Hansome.

I will give tje pub a miss tonight chums as I have a streaming headcold - not a pretty sight.

Don't want to spread gwrms - sniff, sniff


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I'm not calling him handsome under any circumstances. Give a man a beard and a Victor Meldrew 'I don't believe it' tag line and you turn him into some kind of Isle Of Mull Chippendale. I can just picture him in a dickie bow and Speedo's and it is a most unedifying image


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Well, what did you expect mentioning Kit Kats.  I was going to get in a supply of Whoppers, but in view of the innuendo epidemic I've got Tunnocks Teacakes instead, choice of milk or dark chocolate.
> 
> Get a rude joke out of that DL, and I'll buy you a drink


They'll do nicely thanks Kildare.  Tunnocks Teacakes count as exotic foreign food in England


----------



## Rosiecarmel

AlisonM said:


> He's off searching for Kimchi crisps and Japanese KitKats, so I've put a bottle in the fridge for you with a note to leave it chillin' till you get here.



You are a star mdear!


----------



## Jonsi

It is a family tradition in our house (well, it _was_) that when eating Tunnocks Teacakes, after the foil is removed the teacake is placed onto the palm of your hand (left or right, it's up to you) and the remaining hand would raise your fringe. Then, on the count of three, you would swiftly raise the teacake towards your forehead and crack open the chocolate. Too much pressure and the mallow would ooze out and make it stick, get your aim wrong and it would end up in your hair. Great fun.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> He'll come back with Kimchi KitKats and Japanese Crisps ...you mark my words.
> Caught him making balloons out of Dogs the other afternoon!




Are Japanese crisps not clisps?


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Are Japanese crisps not clisps?


I think it's _a-clisp-asu_ (with apologies to any Japanese speakers out there)

it's actually ポテトチップス


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> Are Japanese crisps not clisps?



For that remark, and the fact that your joke was rude but not funny, you can put your drink reward where the rising sun doesn't shine.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> It is a family tradition in our house (well, it _was_) that when eating Tunnocks Teacakes, after the foil is removed the teacake is placed onto the palm of your hand (left or right, it's up to you) and the remaining hand would raise your fringe. Then, on the count of three, you would swiftly raise the teacake towards your forehead and crack open the chocolate. Too much pressure and the mallow would ooze out and make it stick, get your aim wrong and it would end up in your hair. Great fun.


In future I shall consume Tunnocks Teacakes in this kamikaze manner...in your honour Jonsi San.


----------



## mikeyB

Ah, but here's the thing, what was the shape of the foil covering of this estimable comestible?


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> Ah, but here's the thing, what was the shape of the foil covering of this estimable comestible?


Is it Japanese night, Karaoke perhaps Sensei.


----------



## AlisonM

Owen said:


> Is it Japanese night, Karaoke perhaps Sensei.


Oh no! I'm off, Jonsi must be the only denizen of Welsh Wales who can't sing for toffee. The last time he gave voice to the saucepan song everyone thought there was an Egyptian piping competition going on cos it sounded like someone was strangling the cat.


----------



## mikeyB

Nay, Alison,  Wales is populated by men who think they can sing, but most are deluded. Don't pick on just Jonsi.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Ah, but here's the thing, what was the shape of the foil covering of this estimable comestible?


Sporran shaped.  Am I right?


----------



## mikeyB

We can't have a Japanese night because we don't have any Japanese drinks, apart from whisky, and no Japanese customers to guide us, though I could probably drag out some cirrhosis sufferers who've gone a bit jaundiced.


Marsbartoastie said:


> Sporran shaped.  Am I right?


Wrong.


----------



## AlisonM

So that's a no to the Saki and Sushi or Sushimi then?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> We can't have a Japanese night because we don't have any Japanese drinks, apart from whisky, and no Japanese customers to guide us, though I could probably drag out some cirrhosis sufferers who've gone a bit jaundiced.
> 
> Wrong.


I've got a kimono and a Japanese mate.  Keiko could be our consultant for the evening.

Are the wrappers thistle shaped?


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, Alison, this is pub, not Nobu. We did trial this guy who said he was a sushimi expert, but there was so much blood, he had to go. To hospital, that is, with his fingers in a bag of ice. Never again.


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> I've got a kimono and a Japanese mate.  Keiko could be our consultant for the evening.
> 
> Are the wrappers thistle shaped?


No they are not thistle shaped.

I have a Japanese silk dressing gown with an embroidered dragon on the back, but the cord is made of silk and keeps slipping open. I refuse to wear it tonight and expose my naughty bits to all and sundry, though. That's only by pre negotiated special request.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Ah, but here's the thing, what was the shape of the foil covering of this estimable comestible?


It were square. I covered a mirror frame in them once and sold it for £20 profit.


----------



## mikeyB

Right Jonsi. It takes a Welshman to get the right answer. Shame on you, Marsbar.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I have a little bit of vinyl for such an auspicious occasion


----------



## mikeyB

Look, we are NOT doing a Japanese night. It's just not practical. We have no geisha girls, for a start. Marsbar won't do because they're supposed to be sophisticated and delicate, and submissive to men. Loses on every count. Any ideas will be welcome on that front.


----------



## Owen

Sore wa hijō ni fukōheideari, wareware wa Nihon no yoru kan'enbeki


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Banzai!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikeyB

Ermmm...Tora!Tora!Tora! .?


----------



## mikeyB

And less of the Japanese obscenetities, Owen, I'm surprised a moderator hasn't put that through google translate


----------



## Mark T

mikeyB said:


> And less of the Japanese obscenetities, Owen, I'm surprised a moderator hasn't put that through google translate


Google translate doesn't seem to come up with anything interesting there.  You could always use the report link...


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Look, we are NOT doing a Japanese night. It's just not practical. We have no geisha girls, for a start. Marsbar won't do because they're supposed to be sophisticated and delicate, and submissive to men. Loses on every count. Any ideas will be welcome on that front.


Sophisticated...naturellement..
Delicate...as a dewdrop on a rose petal.
Submissive to men...only when held down for a count of 10 in a figure of four or a neck press.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

mikeyB said:


> Look, we are NOT doing a Japanese night. It's just not practical. We have no geisha girls, for a start. Marsbar won't do because they're supposed to be sophisticated and delicate, and submissive to men. Loses on every count. Any ideas will be welcome on that front.



Hey I'll be a geisha girl for you. I'm classy and sophisticated.................. Now where's my gin?


----------



## Owen

Watashi no hobākurafuto wa unagi de mitasa rete imasu


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Ermmm...Tora!Tora!Tora! .?




Datsun Cherry


----------



## AlisonM

Hangonamobut. It's Oktober, we should be having a bierfest and ra bouys should be wearing lederhosen and slapping themselves silly. I'd pay good money to watch that as long as there was bier and a good length of sausage to go with it.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Datsun Cherry


I'll see your Datsu Cherry and raise you a Shogun!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

MikeyBは行くと日本の洗濯物の鍋に頭を沸騰させる必要があります


----------



## Marsbartoastie

AlisonM said:


> Hangonamobut. It's Oktober, we should be having a bierfest and ra bouys should be wearing lederhosen and slapping themselves silly. I'd pay good money to watch that as long as there was bier and a good length of sausage to go with it.


Good idea.  I'm sure I can cobble together a Bavarian bier wench outfit...I'll need a balcony bra, a gypsy blouse and a pinafore dress.  Thanks to my Bodypump classes I should be able to carry four steins of bier in each hand.  Job's a goodun!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

毒キノコは錯乱クッキーです


----------



## Diabeticliberty

AlisonM said:


> Hangonamobut. It's Oktober, we should be having a bierfest and ra bouys should be wearing lederhosen and slapping themselves silly. I'd pay good money to watch that as long as there was bier and a good length of sausage to go with it.




My length of sausage is quite famous in some circles. They don't call me Willy Knockwurst without a damned good reason


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> 毒キノコは錯乱クッキーです


But only if the mushrooms are magic


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Well actually they don't call me that at all but I would not object if they did


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> My length of sausage is quite famous in some circles. They don't call me Willy Knockwurst without a damned good reason


Methinks you plumped for the wrong type of sausage there m'lad.  Knockwurst are very short plump little sausages.  Oh dearie me...and we got this straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Methinks you plumped for the wrong type of sausage there m'lad.  Knockwurst are very short plump little sausages.  Oh dearie me...and we got this straight from the horse's mouth.




Madam ill have you know that my Knockwurst is the stuff that 50 shades of chipolata was made of


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Madam ill have you know that my Knockwurst is the stuff that 50 shades of chipolata was made of


....and you'd need about 50 of them to make any kind of impression!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Hey you guys. I'm a young innocent student here. My eyes cannot possibly cope with all these innuendos!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Rosiecarmel said:


> Hey you guys. I'm a young innocent student here. My eyes cannot possibly cope with all these innuendos!


I can't argue with 'young', but 'innocent'?  We've met you Rosie...you little saucepot!!!


----------



## AlisonM

Marsbartoastie said:


> Good idea.  I'm sure I can cobble together a Bavarian bier wench outfit...I'll need a balcony bra, a gypsy blouse and a pinafore dress.  Thanks to my Bodypump classes I should be able to carry four steins of bier in each hand.  Job's a goodun!


I can handle the steins as well and, I'm sure I have a Dirndl somewhere and, my 'gifts' look great above them tight corset things. A rousing chorus of "Der Mai Ist Gekommen" would be required though.


----------



## trophywench

I'll have a pint of gluhwein please.  Can serve it in a stein if you want - at least the lid will keep it warm a bit longer.


----------



## mikeyB

Only beer in steins, I'm afraid. Gluhwein you can have in litre glasses, or if desperate, intravenously. That keeps it warmer.


Marsbartoastie said:


> Good idea.  I'm sure I can cobble together a Bavarian bier wench outfit...I'll need a balcony bra, a gypsy blouse and a pinafore dress.  Thanks to my Bodypump classes I should be able to carry four steins of bier in each hand.  Job's a goodun!


And you still think you could pass as a geisha, after describing your coarse peasant abilities? Give me strength, you can't trust anybody's CV when you're trying to employ the help.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

As I recall Rosie you kept on


Rosiecarmel said:


> Hey you guys. I'm a young innocent student here. My eyes cannot possibly cope with all these innuendos!




Innocent? Innocent?  Are you having a laugh? Although I never drink alcohol or swear or have lewd thoughts myself when we went to Birmingham you had me feeling very guilty and all I did was hold your coat while you swore and drank and had lewd thoughts. I was shocked. Yes shocked and astounded you made a good wholesome clean living Catholic boy all a bit unwholesome and not so clean living and not quite so Catholic. I even had a sip of a small sherry. I have never lived it down since and fear that I may now never get to heaven


----------



## Jonsi

What have you lot been drinking? I fall asleep on the sofa and wake up to find you all speaking in the foreign!
T'aint right, T'aint proper


----------



## mikeyB

Right, Donald J Liberty, you think to traduce women, nay, ladies in that fashion. I expect you to apologise in 8 years time, to your family, to friends and the people of DUK. Now stop your locker room gibberish and return to reality.


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> What have you lot been drinking? I fall asleep on the sofa and wake up to find you all speaking in the foreign!
> T'aint right, T'aint proper


Did you recognise the North Wales dialect


----------



## Jonsi

Who's this Willy Worstkock?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Diabeticliberty said:


> As I recall Rosie you kept on
> 
> 
> 
> Innocent? Innocent?  Are you having a laugh? Although I never drink alcohol or swear or have lewd thoughts myself when we went to Birmingham you had me feeling very guilty and all I did was hold your coat while you swore and drank and had lewd thoughts. I was shocked. Yes shocked and astounded you made a good wholesome clean living Catholic boy all a bit unwholesome and not so clean living and not quite so Catholic. I even had a sip of a small sherry. I have never lived it down since and fear that I may now never get to heaven



Well I am shocked and appalled you would slander me so!


----------



## Jonsi

Owen said:


> Did you recognise the North Wales dialect


Yes...erm, no.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Right, Donald J Liberty, you think to traduce women, nay, ladies in that fashion. I expect you to apologise in 8 years time, to your family, to friends and the people of DUK. Now stop your locker room gibberish and return to reality.




It was locker room speak honest injun it wuz. I'm not a bad person. I have paid off lots of mates to say that I am a thoroughly bloody nice chap. They all say I'm a bloody nice chap. Now give me those goddamned nuclear launch codes. I want to destroy Anglesey


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, Alison gets the job because I'm impressed by the thought of her natural gifts being on display to the customers. Should double sales, specially of ear defenders when she leans over to put the drinks on the table.


----------



## Jonsi

Rosiecarmel said:


> Well I am shocked and appalled you would slander me so!


Don't be Rosie...he can't help it. Care in the community is nice in principle but does it always work?


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> It was locker room speak honest injun it wuz. I'm not a bad person. I have paid off lots of mates to say that I am a thoroughly bloody nice chap. They all say I'm a bloody nice chap. Now give me those goddamned nuclear launch codes. I want to destroy Anglesey


Join the queue


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Rosiecarmel said:


> Well I am shocked and appalled you would slander me so!





I can quote what you said chapter and verse. You said 'Diabeticliberty drink this here tequila or I will give you a Chinese burn'. You then went on to pinch my nose and pour whisky and other stuff down by throat. I was frightened when you said if I told anybody you would give me a black eye. Actually I love domineering women. What are you doing Saturday night?


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> I want to destroy Anglesey


You're too late, Cyngor Bwrdeistref Ynys Môn,the local authority, has beaten you to it.


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> I can quote what you said chapter and verse. You said 'Diabeticliberty drink this here tequila or I will give you a Chinese burn'. You then went on to pinch my nose and pour whisky and other stuff down by throat. I was frightened when you said if I told anybody you would give me a black eye. Actually I love domineering women. What are you doing Saturday night?


I suppose your quote in the near future will be "I did not have sex with that woman" Mr Bungalow Liberty


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> I can quote what you said chapter and verse. You said 'Diabeticliberty drink this here tequila or I will give you a Chinese burn'. You then went on to pinch my nose and pour whisky and other stuff down by throat. I was frightened when you said if I told anybody you would give me a black eye. Actually I love domineering women. What are you doing Saturday night?


I've just run this through Hilary Clintons fact checker, and found only the punctuation was true.


----------



## Owen

Sod it, if we're not going to hear DL's rendition of 'Come on Eileen' then I'm off to bed.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

mikeyB said:


> I've just run this through Hilary Clintons fact checker, and found only the punctuation was true.



It was entirely the other way round! In fact I remember explicitly stating that I am tee total but a certain Daft Loon refused to accept it!


----------



## Jonsi

Owen said:


> Sod it, if we're not going to hear DL's rendition of 'Come on Eileen' then I'm off to bed.


That means something totally different to Diabeetroot Libation


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Poor Eileen!


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> As I recall Rosie you kept on
> 
> 
> 
> Innocent? Innocent?  Are you having a laugh? Although I never drink alcohol or swear or have lewd thoughts myself when we went to Birmingham you had me feeling very guilty and all I did was hold your coat while you swore and drank and had lewd thoughts. I was shocked. Yes shocked and astounded you made a good wholesome clean living Catholic boy all a bit unwholesome and not so clean living and not quite so Catholic. I even had a sip of a small sherry. I have never lived it down since and fear that I may now never get to heaven




Well DL, the way you (and a few others) have been behaving, ok you may never get to heaven, but you will have loads of company.

Fun is fun, but a little decorum please


----------



## mikeyB

I couldn't agree more, Hazel. I'm shocked, and I promise to exercise better control tomorrow. If behaviour doesn't improve, I'll close early and there'll be no lock in. And that goes for any lingo.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel my lovely the nonsense that I frequently spout in the 'pub thread' has absolutely no bearing on real life. If the two appear to have blurred together this was of course never my intention and I apologise. How I behave in real life is governed by a fairly strict moral code instilled by a parent who would have literally given you the last pair of shoes she owned had you needed them. I can never live up to the standard by which she lived but do try my best on a daily basis. How we treat our fellow man and woman in real life is or should be in my own opinion the ultimate test by which we are judged. I am happy to be judged on this basis but not on my puerile ramblings in a virtual public house in an Internet forum.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Rosiecarmel said:


> Poor Eileen!




This reply almost slipped through unnoticed. Amazingly subtle but delivered with real impact. I am going to have to watch you Miss Carmel. You are fast becoming a handful


----------



## Mark T

Can I have a strong black coffee please…

I’m sitting in a corner trying to decide whether to make the next “What’s the Connection” quiz easy or hard!

While I’m here, I’ve misplaced a Texas Instruments graphic calculator  somewhere down the back of one of the comfy sofa seats.  It’s looks a bit like this.


----------



## mikeyB

I'll have a look for it. If any of the other lowlifes find it first it'll be on eBay by lunchtime. 

One double shot espresso coming up...


----------



## Jonsi

it's already there ...see THIS


----------



## mikeyB

Oh dear, that means Mark will make his next quiz a real stinker.

Right, come on you lot, whose the light fingered one? There'll be no playtime if nobody owns up.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Diabeticliberty said:


> This reply almost slipped through unnoticed. Amazingly subtle but delivered with real impact. I am going to have to watch you Miss Carmel. You are fast becoming a handful



Little Rosie's all grown up


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Rosiecarmel said:


> Little Rosie's all grown up




Yeah I noticed


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Oh dear, that means Mark will make his next quiz a real stinker.
> 
> Right, come on you lot, whose the light fingered one? There'll be no playtime if nobody owns up.


Not you too Kildare...I've already had one 'telling off' this morning


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Rosiecarmel said:


> Little Rosie's all grown up


Rosie my lovely...that sounds like a porno title


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Oh dear, that means Mark will make his next quiz a real stinker.
> 
> Right, come on you lot, whose the light fingered one? There'll be no playtime if nobody owns up.


I'm mentioning no names ...just follow my eyes  <snigger>


----------



## Jonsi

Kildare ...does this establishment rent rooms. I think @Diabeticliberty and @Rosiecarmel might be in need of one if the conversation escalates.


----------



## Jonsi

It's nearly lunchtime ...I could eat a horse*.
How many carbs in a horse?

_*I won't really eat a horse, I have a ham sandwich_


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> Rosie my lovely...that sounds like a porno title


Yes, it's part  of a series. Last instalment was "what to do with a Mars Bar when you are all grown up"


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Jonsi said:


> Kildare ...does this establishment rent rooms. I think @Diabeticliberty and @Rosiecarmel might be in need of one if the conversation escalates.



I don't know whether to be scared or excited


----------



## Mark T

mikeyB said:


> Oh dear, that means Mark will make his next quiz a real stinker.
> 
> Right, come on you lot, whose the light fingered one? There'll be no playtime if nobody owns up.


What?  more then the current one is?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

mikeyB said:


> Yes, it's part  of a series. Last instalment was "what to do with a Mars Bar when you are all grown up"



Well. That escalated quickly


----------



## Jonsi

Mark T said:


> What?  more then the current one is?


Have you got a plain one ...I don't like currants


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> Kildare ...does this establishment rent rooms. I think @Diabeticliberty and @Rosiecarmel might be in need of one if the conversation escalates.


Well, I certainly don't rent rooms by the hour, or in DL's case 10  minutes (including dressing and undressing).


----------



## Jonsi

Rosiecarmel said:


> Well. That escalated quickly


...and not from where I expected it to!!


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Well, I certainly don't rent rooms by the hour, or in DL's case 10  minutes (including dressing and undressing).


nobody's mentioned anything about doing it twice!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Rosiecarmel said:


> I don't know whether to be scared or excited




The louder you scream lady the faster we go


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> It's nearly lunchtime ...I could eat a horse*.
> How many carbs in a horse?
> 
> _*I won't really eat a horse, I have a ham sandwich_




Is the horse a starter (BOOM) or a mane course (BOOM BOOM)?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> Have you got a plain one ...I don't like currants




Jonsi best you start raisin your game (BOOM BOOM BOOM)


----------



## Mark T

mikeyB said:


> Yes, it's part  of a series. Last installment was "what to do with a Mars Bar when you are all grown up"


Deep fry them?


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> The louder you scream lady the faster we go


Out of order, DL. We'll have none of this misogynist stuff in my pub.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Out of order, DL. We'll have none of this misogynist stuff in my pub.




When I was a kid and used to go to the funfair the standard mantra on the waltzer was 'The louder you scream the faster we go'. If it was good enough for Fred Silcock then it's good enough for me Mr Victor Kildare


----------



## Rosiecarmel

mikeyB said:


> Out of order, DL. We'll have none of this misogynist stuff in my pub.



Please, sir, please protect me from the scary man!


----------



## mikeyB

Rosiecarmel said:


> Please, sir, please protect me from the scary man!


I'm doing my best, Rosie. You could take out a no innuendo injunction, but I doubt it would work, DL can find innuendos in the Book of Common Prayer.


----------



## Jonsi

Rosiecarmel said:


> Please, sir, please protect me from the scary man!


Kildare ...you could *at least* tell him to take off the scary clown outfit! 

Oh...I see, he's not wearing a scary clown outfit ..._ahem ..._


----------



## mikeyB

No, that's his high vis fishing outfit. Can't you see the flies?


----------



## Amigo

Rosiecarmel said:


> Please, sir, please protect me from the scary man!



I suspect you're quite safe Rosie. Despite LibertyBodice pretending to be a devotee of the Trump 'guide to keeping the chicks sweet', I suspect he's a total gentleman. Having said that you've had the advantage of meeting him all close and personal like over a pint and a bag of pork scratchings


----------



## Amigo

Right, in the midst of all this verbal madness, there's real lives having a struggle out there folks so I'm off to see the doc to see if I'm considered well enough to go away this weekend with my nasty upper respiratory tract infection which is proving a burger to shift with my knackered immune system.

Fingers crossed....


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Right, in the midst of all this verbal madness, there's real lives having a struggle out there folks so I'm off to see the doc to see if I'm considered well enough to go away this weekend with my nasty upper respiratory tract infection which is proving a burger to shift with my knackered immune system.
> 
> Fingers crossed....





Fingers crossed for you. Very best of luck


----------



## AlisonM

My fingers are crossed too @Amigo, makes it hard to crochet though, so you better hurry up and get the GPs permission. Good luck.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Finished my map...so just had time to catch up with what's been going darn in the pub.


mikeyB said:


> I'm doing my best, Rosie. You could take out a no innuendo injunction, but I doubt it would work, DL can find innuendos in the Book of Common Prayer.


After your suggestion of 'What to do with a Mars Bar when you're all grown up'...all I can say is pot, kettle and black


----------



## Jonsi

I went to see my GP about my arthritis. He said "_hopefully we'll be able to do something for that ...fingers crossed anyway_".

Now you don't expect Doctors to go taking the Michael like that do you?

Good luck with the URTI permission @Amigo ...and...if you don't get permission, what's the punishment for breaking the rules? Hardly likely to bang you up are they? A stern finger wagging at worst??


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Rosiecarmel said:


> I don't know whether to be scared or excited


The answer is 'scared'


----------



## trophywench

Blimey - phone rang just a few minutes ago - my mate Laurie from down Cinderford way. He's been reading this thread apparently and got all excited.  He wanted to know if Ms Carmel is the same Rosie he told everyone he'd had fun with in the 1950s - her that he told us all about in great detail at the time.  I explained I didn't think she was in that age bracket.

He was very disappointed, but I think he got over it a bit cos he said to tell any young chaps on here to try plying her with cider next time you see her - cos he always found it worked wonders!

See, that's where Trump went wrong isn't it?  If he'd published the book first instead of cutting straight to the film, he'd have been acclaimed as a literary giant ......


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> nobody's mentioned anything about doing it twice!


Jonsi...he _dreams _of just the once!


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> I'm doing my best, Rosie. You could take out a no innuendo injunction, but I doubt it would work, DL can find innuendos in the Book of Common Prayer.


If Rosie wants an innuendo injunction I'll give her one.

Oops!  that's a _double entendre_ not an innuendo. Anyone know where I can lay my hands on one?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

[QUOTE="trophywench, post: 639565, member: 937"...cos he said to tell any young chaps on here to try plying her with cider next time you see her - cos he always found it worked wonders![/QUOTE]
There are young chaps on here?   Where are they hiding?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I have to admit, Jenny, that plying me with cider is definitely a good move LOL


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> If Rosie wants an innuendo injunction I'll give her one.
> 
> Oops!  that's a _double entendre_ not an innuendo. Anyone know where I can lay my hands on one?


There were plenty in Captain Pugwash...or is that an urban myth?


----------



## Jonsi

_Ahem..._Cider with a double gin top for young Ms Caramel please Kildare. I'll have a diet Lucozade* no lumps. Better replenish MarshBarkGlowstick's Dubonnet & Covonia spritzer too. A pint of Lambrini for TW and a double McHaggis Malt for Ali too. Get the lad an Advocaat Slushie while you're at it and here's a pork pie for yourself.
_(*really, what's the point of DIET Lucozade??)_


----------



## Owen

trophywench said:


> Blimey - phone rang just a few minutes ago - my mate Laurie from down Cinderford way. He's been reading this thread apparently and got all excited.  He wanted to know if Ms Carmel is the same Rosie he told everyone he'd had fun with in the 1950s - her that he told us all about in great detail at the time.  I explained I didn't think she was in that age bracket.
> 
> He was very disappointed, but I think he got over it a bit cos he said to tell any young chaps on here to try plying her with cider next time you see her - cos he always found it worked wonders!
> 
> See, that's where Trump went wrong isn't it?  If he'd published the book first instead of cutting straight to the film, he'd have been acclaimed as a literary giant ......


I thought he was from Stroud?


----------



## mikeyB

Calm down all you ladies, and assorted gents. Tonight, with Rick Parfitt reaching a venerable 68, were having a Status Quo night for the lads, and as a bonus it's Robin Aswith's 66th, so the boys and girls can celebrate such fine classics as Confessions of a Windowcleaner, (plus Confessions of just about every other occupation). Tits and bums from a more innocent age. I'm getting some Babycham in specially for this, and I've found an old barrel of Watneys Red Barrel for the lads. It probably tastes just as bad as the day it was made, well up the standards of this establishment.

Enjoy, and behave


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Behaving is rather against my make up. Can we reach a small compromise and allow me to behave badly?


----------



## Amigo

AlisonM said:


> My fingers are crossed too @Amigo, makes it hard to crochet though, so you better hurry up and get the GPs permission. Good luck.



Thanks folks! Sorry to cut into your evening festivities and proclivities but a quick update. I'm fit to fly unless the XRay and blood tests (primarily C-reactive protein) tomorrow show anything of concern. Back on antibiotics and instructions not to overdo things. I may just drink vodka and appreciate the sights through a restaurant window!

Right back to the communal mayhem....


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> Behaving is rather against my make up. Can we reach a small compromise and allow me to behave badly?


Well, as long as you behave in a gentlemanly manner to any innocent young ladies ( if you can find any, which is unlikely), I've no problem with that, old mate


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> Well, as long as you behave in a gentlemanly manner to any innocent young ladies ( if you can find any, which is unlikely), I've no problem with that, old mate


Oh Matron, you are so sexy when you are being all authoritive.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Thanks folks! Sorry to cut into your evening festivities and proclivities but a quick update. I'm fit to fly unless the XRay and blood tests (primarily C-reactive protein) tomorrow show anything of concern. Back on antibiotics and instructions not to overdo things. I may just drink vodka and appreciate the sights through a restaurant window!
> 
> Right back to the communal mayhem....


Best of luck, Amigo. You'll be missed


----------



## mikeyB

Owen said:


> Oh Matron, you are so sexy when you are being all authoritive.


I didn't think you cared


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Best of luck, Amigo. You'll be missed



Thanks Mike but I do hope you mean whilst I'm away and not when I die!  Lol

I won't be gone long and may keep a watching brief on the mischief....


----------



## Lindarose

I've just popped by even though I'm working to wish you a happy holiday Amigo 
Any chance of a swift babysham whilst I'm here?


----------



## mikeyB

That means I'll have to control DL on my own this weekend though, Amigo, unless Marsbar can bring a cattle prod. Have a good time!


----------



## mikeyB

One chilled Babycham coming up Lindarose, and here's a few peanuts to nibble. Dead posh, we are.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hi Geoff (That's your new Barman name, Mike.  I've decided that).  I'll have a magnum of champagne & pie & peas please.


----------



## Lindarose

I love nibbling on nuts Thanks I'm sure they will help the shift go faster.


----------



## Jonsi

Lindarose said:


> I love nibbling on nuts Thanks I'm sure they will help the shift go faster.


Now that's an innuendo!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm currently being very naughty and drinking a red berries Bulmers. Being doubly naughty and drinking it out of a Strongbow glass!


----------



## Jonsi

I was at a Status Quo gig at Venue Cymru in Llandudno when a middle aged couple turned up, he in a dinner suit, she in black sparkly evening gown and matching clutch bag.

As usual Quo opened up with 'Caroline' and the place went nuts. When they'd finished the song, the couple got up and left, not returning.

I believe they'd bought tickets for 'the group with the Latin/Italian name' ...and were expecting '_Il Divo_'.


----------



## Jonsi

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm currently being very naughty and drinking a red berries Bulmers. Being doubly naughty and drinking it out of a Strongbow glass!View attachment 2080


Berries... One of your 5 a day


----------



## Lindarose

Jonsi said:


> Now that's an innuendo!


Yes I knew as I said it. Can't claim innocence here!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Wife's here too. She'll have a pint of gin, a roasted beetroot, some raw carrots & a 32oz T-bone steak.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Wife's here too. She'll have a pint of gin, a roasted beetroot, some raw carrots & a 32oz T-bone steak.



Why not Mark, she needs to celebrate your results in style!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> Why not Mark, she needs to celebrate your results in style!


Although she is happy with my results, this lot is comfort food as she is in horrendous pain with her back.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Although she is happy with my results, this lot is comfort food as she is in horrendous pain with her back.



Aww bless her, send her my best Mark


----------



## mikeyB

Let's just get those orders sorted, Mark. Pies are meat (don't ask), potato and meat (ditto), cheese and onion, chicken tikka masala, and Scottish specialty, Macaroni cheese.

I'll just be out for half an hour killing a cow for that 32oz steak.

Otherwise, good to go


----------



## mikeyB

I've got another Scottish culinary specialty, mince and tatties. I've got that specially for Rosie with her sore jaw. Not a lot of chewing. Now that's what I call Service


----------



## Rosiecarmel

mikeyB said:


> I've got another Scottish culinary specialty, mince and tatties. I've got that specially for Rosie with her sore jaw. Not a lot of chewing. Now that's what I call Service



Oh you are too kind. I much prefer you to the other gentlemen on here


----------



## Mark Parrott

Rosiecarmel said:


> Oh you are too kind. I much prefer you to the other gentlemen on here


You're in there, Geoff! DL was way too slow.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Mark Parrott said:


> You're in there, Geoff! DL was way too slow.



I'm very fickle in my affections! Food and cider (and most definitely gin) are the ways to my heart


----------



## mikeyB

Well, apart from the food and booze, are you cheap to run? That's a rapid way to my heart. The current model costs me a fortune.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Oh, I'm very cheap


----------



## Mark Parrott

That's what l love about my wife. Almost as cheap to run as my old Citroen.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

She sounds like a lass I could get on with


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, she is from your part of the world, Rosie.  She was born in Leeds.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Ahh so you married a proper lass then


----------



## Hazel

Nice to see the place filing up, happy faces.

Can I please have a large brandy and ginger.

Many thanks


----------



## mikeyB

It's suspiciously quiet in here. All these civilised conversations going on. A discussion on the Yorkshire diaspora. Status Quo exploring how many songs you can get out of four chords. Me worming my way into Rosie's affection with  carefully wrought Scottish delicacies. It could be a country club in the Home Counties. 

Was DL arrested before he could get here? Is he drinking himself into a stupor having discovered the fickleness of Rosie? Best check the local news.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Nice to see the place filing up, happy faces.
> 
> Can I please have a large brandy and ginger.
> 
> Many thanks


One double (Scottish measure, in your case) and ginger coming up. Ice in that?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

@Diabeticliberty I'm sorry! Please come back!! There's enough Rosie to go around LOL


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> One double (Scottish measure, in your case) and ginger coming up. Ice in that?






No never put ice in brandy sacrilege!!!!!!


----------



## Amigo

Just checking I can drink on these antibiotics and I'll have a nice brandy with Hazel


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Just checking I can drink on these antibiotics and I'll have a nice brandy with Hazel


The only antibiotics you can't drink with are metronidazole and cotrimoxazole, neither of which you will be taking for your bug. Double brandy coming up


----------



## trophywench

Marsbartoastie said:


> [QUOTE="trophywench, post: 639565, member: 937"...cos he said to tell any young chaps on here to try plying her with cider next time you see her - cos he always found it worked wonders!


There are young chaps on here?   Where are they hiding?[/QUOTE]

Not good at sums are we? Laurie Lee was born in 1914 so he'd be 102 if he had talked to me.  Everyone on here is 'young' according to that.  And anyway, you are only ever as old as you feel.   (So approx. twice Laurie's age some days as far as I'm concerned.)

Please don't insult me offering me that pretend Italian stuff.  There's only one thing more revolting than it - that's the original full strength red, always AKA Sparkling Ribena.

I'll either have a pint of Merrydown, if you have it in the rough (drink half of it, eat the rest, if anyone on here ever went to the Cider House at Quatt) cos I didn't have any dessert - or a bucket of gin and tonic.  That's a Fire bucket, not an ice one!


----------



## mikeyB

I've no cider au naturelle, but if I just chuck the sand and fag ends out of the fire bucket, is that a 50/50 mix of gin and tonic?


----------



## Owen

Wibble


----------



## mikeyB

Wibble? Are we allowing the Flowerpot Men in this bar?


----------



## mikeyB

Right, closing up now. Lights out.

If anybody finds DL, keys under the flowerpot, just put him on the couch and lock up after.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Mark Parrott said:


> You're in there, Geoff! DL was way too slow.



That's most confusing Markie.  In 'real life' DL is actually called Geoff,  

We thought a hybrid of Victor Meldrew and Dr Kildare for our illustrious barman...Victor Kildare...or Kildare to his regulars.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

trophywench said:


> I'll either have a pint of Merrydown, if you have it in the rough (drink half of it, eat the rest, if anyone on here ever went to the Cider House at Quatt) cos I didn't have any dessert - or a bucket of gin and tonic.  That's a Fire bucket, not an ice one!



Aah...Merrydown...that brings back memories  It was our cider of choice for underage drinking in the local park.


----------



## Northerner

Marsbartoastie said:


> Aah...Merrydown...that brings back memories  It was our cider of choice for underage drinking in the local park.


Hehe! We're the same generation!   Also Strongbow (not Woodpecker, too weak) and whiskymac (ugh!). Thinking back, there is no way the owner of the off license believed we were over 18 when we were 13


----------



## Stitch147

We used to sit in our local park drinking White Lightening!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Castaway and White Lightning was our pre-going-out-drink when I was a student.  It tasted like Lilt.  We called it a Blastaway!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Northerner said:


> Hehe! We're the same generation!   Also Strongbow (not Woodpecker, too weak) and whiskymac (ugh!). Thinking back, there is no way the owner of the off license believed we were over 18 when we were 13


I don't know...even at 13 I had ample assets.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> One chilled Babycham coming up Lindarose, and here's a few peanuts to nibble. Dead posh, we are.


Hope you opened a new packet of peanuts !!!


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Hope you opened a new packet of peanuts !!!


Of course I did. Trading standards were most insistent. Mind you, I haven't washed the peanut bowl for at least a fortnight, but you can't do everything


----------



## Amigo

I think that Nobby who had the nuts named after him must be a pervert!


----------



## Amigo

Just off for yet another XRay. You'll recognise me if I pop in the pub from the radioactive glow around me. Don't confuse it as a sign of good health!


----------



## mikeyB

If you're a bit radioactive, Amigo, could you have a stroll round our toilets, I've run out of disinfectant.

Fingers crossed for the X-ray


----------



## Stitch147

Hope your xrays go well Amigo.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> If you're a bit radioactive, Amigo, could you have a stroll round our toilets, I've run out of disinfectant.
> 
> Fingers crossed for the X-ray


could you nip down the cellar and stand in front of the Lager pipes as well please, the Belgian Peiswasser Bier still smells like Sugar Puffs


----------



## eggyg

Well folks, I haven't entered this den of iniquity yet although I have hovered. Now I don't frequent licenced premises very much these days, but I do like the odd Processeco, you know like 19! Even numbers are so last year. Well anywes, I digress. I have made some observations re this "establishment", it appears to be run by a teetotal former GP with an encyclopaedic knowledge of has been "pop stars" ( although I suspect he has a Google machine!). It's regulars seem to be the pub fool who appears to have a number of alias, the latest being Liberty Bodice, which I feel is very apt for someone who spends an inordinate amount of time up to his whatsits in cold water.Now Dangly Legs seems to be having a bromance with a Welsh Tunnock Teacake Head Smashing Japanese speaking half Scot! The women folk include @Marsbartoastie, a ball busting Madonna lookalike, @AlisonM, who has a penchant for foreign drinks and is quite likely to give you a Glasgow/Edinburgh/Aberdeen/Dumfries ( please delete if not applicable) kiss if you misbehave! Others that pop in for a swift half ( of gin in @Rosiecarmel's case) are @Hazel, who ALWAYS behaves herself, @Stitch147 who I think could be trouble after too many cocktails and our very own late comer to the party, like me @trophywench who I'm sure will soon sort you all out! So, I'm watching you all, and making notes for future reference! LANDLORD!!! Get the Processeco on ice, the boss is off and I go on my hols tomorrow, I might go for 19!


----------



## Stitch147

Im not trouble!!! Especially after cocktails....... well ok........ maybe I am a little bit!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Eggy...at last you've found us.  Come in, kick your shoes off an let's dance.  What's on the jukebox today Kildare?


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> Eggy...at last you've found us.  Come in, kick your shoes off an let's dance.  What's on the jukebox today Kildare?


I've just put 50p in and selected A17; a fine C&W ditty by the well known Scottish Duo (Stranraer I believe) Novak'n'Goode ...singalong if you will to *"You broke my heart ...so I broke your nose!"*
...2..3..4 ...


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I've just put 50p in and selected A17; a fine C&W ditty by the well known Scottish Duo (Stranraer I believe) Novak'n'Goode ...singalong if you will to *"You broke my heart ...so I broke your nose!"*
> ...2..3..4 ...


Thanks Jonsi...sounds like a classic.  Unfortunately, I can't hang around because (in Crackerjack style) _It's Thursday, it's noon and it's the start of my weekend!_  I'm on another jaunt so I'll be off grid.  Be good...and if you can't be good, be careful.


----------



## Stitch147

Marsbartoastie said:


> Thanks Jonsi...sounds like a classic.  Unfortunately, I can't hang around because (in Crackerjack style) _It's Thursday, it's noon and it's the start of my weekend!_  I'm on another jaunt so I'll be off grid.  Be good...and if you can't be good, be careful.



Have a fantastic weekend my lovely.


----------



## mikeyB

Eggy, thank you for your forensic analysis of this establishment. Only one one quibble, yes I am teetotal, but somebody has to stay sober, but I'm not a retired GP. I used to be one. I'm a retired civil servant, Now I'm a civil barman, and I've got a wide selection of white wines in the chiller for the ladies. You don't have to be mad to come here, but by god it helps


----------



## Stitch147

As I dont class myself as a "lady", female yes but definately not a lady. Can I have a pint of beer please?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm never trouble!
This is an actual picture of me


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Eggy, thank you for your forensic analysis of this establishment. Only one one quibble, yes I am teetotal, but somebody has to stay sober, but I'm not a retired GP. I used to be one. I'm a retired civil servant, Now I'm a civil barman, and I've got a wide selection of white wines in the chiller for the ladies. You don't have to be mad to come here, but by god it helps



'A fruit based drink for the ladies please pub landlord!'


----------



## Jonsi

...and I'm not half Scots. I'm 100% Welsh...or are you confusing me with Owen?


----------



## eggyg

Jonsi said:


> ...and I'm not half Scots. I'm 100% Welsh...or are you confusing me with Owen?


Welsh, Scots, Irish, you're all Celts! It's a veritable melting pot!


----------



## Mark T

eggyg said:


> Welsh, Scots, Irish, you're all Celts! It's a veritable melting pot!


Actually, the probability is that most of us are of the same haplogroup DNA wise regardless of whether we are English, Scottish, Welsh or Irish.  Pretty much the whole of Europe descents from two groups of people.


----------



## Jonsi

Anyone seen or heard from the terrible twins, Dai and Betty-Lee Burty? Kildare...can you phone The Tiddler's Rest to see if he's supping s shandy down there


----------



## mikeyB

eggyg said:


> Welsh, Scots, Irish, you're all Celts! It's a veritable melting pot!


According to last night's Horizon programme we're all between 1 and 2% Neanderthal, but everyone has a different 1-2%. So in fact, half the Neanderthal genome can be found across the western population. In India, China and the Middle East you can find 80% of the Denisovian genome, because they have around 4% each. About the only place you can find pure humans is where we started out, in Africa. Even there, some plains men have a mix of a lost strand of humanity. So a bit more of a melting pot then you might have thought.

As for the bit of the genome that is human, you share half of that with a banana.


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> Anyone seen or heard from the terrible twins, Dai and Betty-Lee Burty? Kildare...can you phone The Tiddler's Rest to see if he's supping s shandy down there


I've phoned the Tiddlers Rest, no result, and sent the Libertine an email. No reply yet.


----------



## Jonsi

Perhaps if I say "YooHoo DL, it's my shout" a bit louder he'll crawl off whichever dirt track he's currently on?

Mind you... Mary Beer Taster has done a runner too. Hmmm....thinks.


----------



## Hazel

Eggy, "Hazel ALWAYS behaves" makes me sound sooop boring, but thank you.

Still feeling rough, sniffle, cough, sneeze, so whenever a barman is free, can I have a large brandy and giner, if you please.

Thanks xx


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> As for the bit of the genome that is human, you share half of that with a banana.



So are we half banana or are bananas half human?


----------



## mikeyB

If I told you you share 60% of your genome with a chicken, would that help?


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Eggy, "Hazel ALWAYS behaves" makes me sound sooop boring, but thank you.
> 
> Still feeling rough, sniffle, cough, sneeze, so whenever a barman is free, can I have a large brandy and giner, if you please.
> 
> Thanks xx


Sorry for the delay, I've been talking to a madman who thinks he's a banana. One double brandy, warmed over a candle flame, and ginger coming up.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I've had a banana AND chicken today. Am i a cannibal?


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Sorry for the delay, I've been talking to a madman who thinks he's a banana. One double brandy, warmed over a candle flame, and ginger coming up.




Bless you Mike x


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> If I told you you share 60% of your genome with a chicken, would that help?


So that's 50% banana and 60% chicken. That's 110%... which is what football coaches expect from their players. Does this make me a footballer?


----------



## Amigo

Bit of a grumpy old git moment as I spout off about one of my pet hates (all this talk of inanimate objects and humanity sparked it I'm afraid)...

I've just driven behind a van emblazoned with the title, 'Caravan Medic Services' and last week a 'Bath doctor'.

Will someone tell me when inanimate objects started needing the services of medical practitioners? 

Hurry up with that brandy bartender


----------



## Hazel

Chill Amigo - watch the  blood pressure


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Chill Amigo - watch the  lood pressure




 Breathing out deeply!


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Bit of a grumpy old git moment as I spout off about one of my pet hates (all this talk of inanimate objects and humanity sparked it I'm afraid)...
> 
> I've just driven behind a van emblazoned with the title, 'Caravan Medic Services' and last week a 'Bath doctor'.
> 
> Will someone tell me when inanimate objects started needing the services of medical practitioners?
> 
> Hurry up with that brandy bartender


One double brandy coming up. I've been lovingly warming the bottle between my thighs in expectation of your demand.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> One double brandy coming up. I've been lovingly warming the bottle between my thighs in expectation of your demand.



Well that's most considerate of you Mikey (you haven't had those cords on all week have you?)


----------



## AlisonM

Right then, I need some serious pain control here so: 1 gallon of pineapple daquiri please, ditto strawberry collins and a pint of Sangria. Lots of vitamin C in those. Oh, and a packet of haggis flavoured crisps please. You started doing scampi in a basket yet?


----------



## mikeyB

Welcome back Alison. You do need therapy, so I'll make up a gallon using all the requested ingredients and call it a Banting Boneshaker, and you can have it a pint every hour. 

Of course I can do scampi in a basket. It's on our heritage menu, and here's the haggis crisps to be going on with.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Welcome back Alison. You do need therapy, so I'll make up a gallon using all the requested ingredients and call it a Banting Boneshaker, and you can have it a pint every hour.
> 
> Of course I can do scampi in a basket. It's on our heritage menu, and here's the haggis crisps to be going on with.


Cheers.


----------



## Northerner

Pint of Nutt Milk, anyone?


----------



## mikeyB

We only allow full cream cows milk in here, none of this new age rubbish. We don't see reps, anyway. Who wants to drink milk made from nuts? We're not bloody monkeys. You can put your sample case back in the car, and you're welcome to stay for a drink, but mention that muck again and you're out on your ear. Unnerstan pal?


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> We only allow full cream cows milk in here, none of this new age rubbish. We don't see reps, anyway. Who wants to drink milk made from nuts? We're not bloody monkeys. You can put your sample case back in the car, and you're welcome to stay for a drink, but mention that muck again and you're out on your ear. Unnerstan pal?


There's a free Spanish Timeshare holiday in it for you, for every pint you flog


----------



## mikeyB

One warning. Off. Before I stick your slime where the sun doesn't shine


----------



## mikeyB

Actually, before you go, why do you have a silhouette of a flaccid penis and scrotum on your pack?  I dread to think what the ingredients might be.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Actually, before you go, why do you have a silhouette of a flaccid penis and scrotum on your pack?  I dread to think what the ingredients might be.


Erm...cough! Thanks landlord, must be off!


----------



## AlisonM

And they can't spell either. Still, it's good for a snigger.


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> Erm...cough! Thanks landlord, must be off!


It could be worse, it might not have been flacid...


----------



## Hazel

Yikes!


----------



## Hazel

If the pub is still open, could I have another brandy and ginger - see if I can knock this cold on the head.

Cheers


----------



## trophywench

Oy, Kildare - I should have thought with your training, the least you could have done for Alison was decant her chosen life-saver into an empty 5L winebox bag, and hook her up to an intravenous drip !!

Have you no compassion?

I've reported you to the manager - Gillespie, anyway.  (he also looks after the branch on Tannochbrae)


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> If the pub is still open, could I have another brandy and ginger - see if I can knock this cold on the head.
> 
> Cheers



Hazel, every time you mention brandy, I feel compelled to go and get myself one! However, 3 weeks into this cold I feel like I need one! Hope you shake yours off soon.


----------



## mikeyB

trophywench said:


> Oy, Kildare - I should have thought with your training, the least you could have done for Alison was decant her chosen life-saver into an empty 5L winebox bag, and hook her up to an intravenous drip !!
> 
> Have you no compassion?
> 
> I've reported you to the manager - Gillespie, anyway.  (he also looks after the branch on Tannochbrae)


I would have preferred to do it with an IV set, but I was bending to customer request. Customer comes first, Jenny.


----------



## Hazel

Night barman


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, Hazel, here's a warm Brandy and Ginger for the bedside table. The thinking woman's Horlicks


----------



## Hazel

Bless you m'dear - sleep well


----------



## mikeyB

I hate to say this, folks, but I feel obliged to mention that it is Sir Cliff Richard's 76th birthday today. I will be filling the jukebox with his early records, and the stuff with the Shadows, but there won't be any of his God stuff so as not to offend the atheists.

Doors open at 7.00pm, close at 01.00. Jukebox numbers A1-A50 give nothing but 4 minutes of silence. Still costs 50p, though. All goes to a good cause. (The Get MikeyB a Chauffeur Driven Maybach fund, registered charity number: SNP/STD666)


----------



## AlisonM

I could just do with a nice summer holiday the noo. A wee libation is called for on Harry's behalf, but what should I have? I need a few suggestions.


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> I hate to say this, folks, but I feel obliged to mention that it is Sir Cliff Richard's 76th birthday today. I will be filling the jukebox with his early records, and the stuff with the Shadows, but there won't be any of his God stuff so as not to offend the atheists.
> 
> Doors open at 7.00pm, close at 01.00. Jukebox numbers A1-A50 give nothing but 4 minutes of silence. Still costs 50p, though. All goes to a good cause. (The Get MikeyB a Chauffeur Driven Maybach fund, registered charity number: SNP/STD666)


Solihull Mercedes whom used to a good customer of, paid for me to take part in a Maybach track day. Oh the days of having money


----------



## mikeyB

Owen said:


> Solihull Mercedes whom used to a good customer of, paid for me to take part in a Maybach track day. Oh the days of having money


Then you'll know it's a good cause.

Cough up.


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> Then you'll know it's a good cause.
> 
> Cough up.


That depends on the recipient


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'm putting Move It on the Jukebox


----------



## Stitch147

Can't sit hear and listen to cliff! Im off to Wibblers Brewery as its beer and cider club meeting night. Which means free beer and cider. Hope they have crafty turtle on tap tonight.


----------



## mikeyB

Stitch147 said:


> Can't sit hear and listen to cliff! Im off to Wibblers Brewery as its beer and cider club meeting night. Which means free beer and cider. Hope they have crafty turtle on tap tonight.


So much for customer loyalty. I despair, but my past experience with hopeless alcoholics means I don't bear grudges


----------



## Hazel

Mike I think the regulars are of an age who grew up with Cliff.     Not a huge fan, but it is his birthday, nice idea barman

Think I will make do with a diet coke tonight please


----------



## mikeyB

I've developed a new cocktail for this evening. It's called the Bubbly Rusty Nail. One shot whisky, one shot Drambuie, bottle of babycham, stirred with three or four drops of orange bitters. Served with a cocktail stick piercing a Kumquat.

Bargain price, fiver a go, just for tonight.


----------



## mikeyB

And a Diet Coke for Hazel, who is nursing a medicinal brandy hangover. With Ice and lemon?


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> And a Diet Coke for Hazel, who is nursing a medicinal brandy hangover. With Ice and lemon?




Thank you, yes please.      May try your cocktail later on though.


----------



## Copepod

I'll have a gin and diet tonic, while humming "Summer holiday", as I'm going on holiday for first time since 2014, to southern hemisphere in Nov Dec. Haven't been south of equator since 2004.


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> I've developed a new cocktail for this evening. It's called the Bubbly Rusty Nail. One shot whisky, one shot Drambuie, bottle of babycham, stirred with three or four drops of orange bitters. Served with a cocktail stick piercing a Kumquat.
> 
> Bargain price, fiver a go, just for tonight.


The wife will have one.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Stitch147 said:


> Can't sit hear and listen to cliff! Im off to Wibblers Brewery as its beer and cider club meeting night. Which means free beer and cider. Hope they have crafty turtle on tap tonight.


That reminds me of a pub near where I used to live in Bedford.  They organised brewery trips.  Went on a few that were free drinks & food all night.


----------



## Mark T

Hazel said:


> Mike I think the regulars are of an age who grew up with Cliff.     Not a huge fan, but it is his birthday, nice idea barman
> 
> Think I will make do with a diet coke tonight please


Ahh, the man formerly known as Mr Harry Webb - my mother's favorite pop star.

I'm trying to recall if Cliff was on my dad's old milk round in St George's Hills.  Certainly had a few of the rich and famous on it.

Although, I'm not going to recite any of the alternative lyrics to his songs that me and my friends came up with


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> The wife will have one.


One might be enough. One  Bubbly Rusty Nail coming up...and for you Mark?


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> One might be enough. One  Bubbly Rusty Nail coming up...and for you Mark?


I'll have a pint of What The Fox Hat, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Don't have that, but the guest beer is Willards Willie Shrinka, so you can have a pint of that and let me know what you think.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Mmmm! That's quite tasty. Wife love's the cocktail. Think I'm in luck tonight.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Actually, after that beer, maybe not.


----------



## mikeyB

Your missus has just told me to give you another pint. She said it wasn't your birthday yet. Don't know what she means, but here's a pint anyway


----------



## Mark Parrott

Only a month to go.


----------



## Hazel

Mike precious - can I please have one of your special cocktails, thanks


----------



## mikeyB

In that case, lets push the boat out and get your good wife another VitC packed cocktail, Mark, and here's another for Hazel who is going for the nuclear option to defeat her cold...


----------



## mikeyB

Right, last orders please for those still upright and coherent....


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm up but I wouldn't say I'm coherent. Although not much change there, then!! I'll just have a night cap please. Tonight I quite fancy something different... So I'll have a gin and tonic please, no lemonade!


----------



## mikeyB

Gin and tonic is too stimulating for a nightcap. Might I suggest a vodka with a teaspoon of Tia Maria stirred in, madam, much more relaxing.


----------



## Andy HB

mikeyB said:


> Your missus has just told me to give you another pint. She said it wasn't your birthday yet. Don't know what she means, but here's a pint anyway



Reminds me of a birthday card I saw once where the wife was in bed next to which was a spin wheel with "No" written at several points around it and just one "Yes". The husband was asking "Given that it is my birthday, can I have another spin?".


----------



## Jonsi

My wife has one of those... It has 'No' on every point . I still make her spin it, just to keep hope alive


----------



## mikeyB

OK gang, as today is Richard Carpenter's 70th birthday, I am filling up the jukebox and karaoke machine with the Carpenters peerless back catalogue. Those of you of a certain age will remember "Close to You" as the perennial slow song played at the end of the disco before chucking out time, and "Goodbye to Love" as the ultimate bedsit wallow after the latest break-up, with that soulful guitar coda by Tony Pelosi.

This is an attempt to broaden the appeal of the Banting and Best to all those losers out there who rarely pop in. Your time has come

Doors open at 7. I'll be wanting volunteers for which Carpenters song you want to sing, and for everyone's entertainment, why you want to sing it. Go on, I dare you.


----------



## AlisonM

I'll be happy to murder a version of Solitaire for you.


----------



## mikeyB

All yours, Alison

I won't ask.


----------



## Stitch147

Oooh  The Carpenters, better than Cliff!


----------



## Andy HB

mikeyB said:


> OK gang, as today is Richard Carpenter's 70th birthday, I am filling up the jukebox and karaoke machine with the Carpenters peerless back catalogue. Those of you of a certain age will remember "Close to You" as the perennial slow song played at the end of the disco before chucking out time, and "Goodbye to Love" as the ultimate bedsit wallow after the latest break-up, with that soulful guitar coda by Tony Pelosi.
> 
> This is an attempt to broaden the appeal of the Banting and Best to all those losers out there who rarely pop in. Your time has come
> 
> Doors open at 7. I'll be wanting volunteers for which Carpenters song you want to sing, and for everyone's entertainment, why you want to sing it. Go on, I dare you.



I have a rummage in my 'man bag'. I pull out my Sony Walkman (old style with cassette tape) with my Manowar greatest hits on it (apparently they're the loudest ever heavy metal band with a recorded 129.5dB in 1994 in Hannover). I plug the earphones in my lugholes and turn it on. With any luck. I'll be deaf by 7pm!

Andy


----------



## mikeyB

Unreconstructed greasy long haired and moustachioed rockers may find tonight a bit bland, I admit. But fans of consummate musicianship will naturally find a welcome. Each to their own, Andy. Don't worry, you won't be forgotten. I'm looking for an excuse to have a Black Sabbath and Judas Priest night, probably around next years Brummie get together.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Unreconstructed greasy long haired and moustachioed rockers may find tonight a bit bland, I admit. But fans of consummate musicianship will naturally find a welcome. Each to their own, Andy. Don't worry, you won't be forgotten. I'm looking for an excuse to have a Black Sabbath and Judas Priest night, probably around next years Brummie get together.


Now yer tawkin!


----------



## eggyg

Seens as "I've only just begun" to frequent these premises, I'll start with that. I've slipped into my frilly blouse and tonged my hair á la Karen Carpenter. But I can't start til Strictly's finished! I might be on holiday in Cornwall but nothing gets in the way of Pasha's choreography ( would have preferred Gleb but hey ho).


----------



## Owen

Stitch147 said:


> Oooh  The Carpenters, better than Cliff!


Jedwood are better than Cliff


----------



## mikeyB

Eggy gets a first warning for mentioning Strictly, so has to do a compulsory "we've only just begun". Any further mentions, and she has to do it in a basque and tights only.

Oh dear, I've just mentioned it...


----------



## Hazel

I think you could be outnumbered there Mike, as I am having an early tea, so I can sit down and enjoy Strictly

See you around 8.30


----------



## Stitch147

I'd rather stick pins in my eyes than watch strictly!


----------



## mikeyB

Free drink for Stitch for upholding the principles of this pub


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Free drink for Stitch for upholding the principles of this pub


Does it count if you iplayer it, whizz through all the c**p and just watch the dances? You can get through in half an hour that way, I just have. ( also helps if you're a couple of glasses of wine to the good before you start)


----------



## Hazel

Could I please have a pot of tea tonight, Strictly gave me all the excitement I can handle for one night


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel, if that gave you all the excitement you can handle for a night, you're my kind of girl. Low expectations. A pot of tea is yours to enjoy

Robin, you are partially forgiven, and free to avail yourself of our facilities. Just don't talk about it


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Hazel, if that gave you all the excitement you can handle for a night, you're my kind of girl. Low expectations. A pot of tea is yours to enjoy
> 
> Robin, you are partially forgiven, and free to avail yourself of our facilities. Just don't talk about it


Thank you. While you've got the kettle on, tea for me too, please, and decaf at that.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Bar keep, can I have a glass of your best champagne? Celebrating getting my first ever registered staff nurse interview, and the fact I've been told by two places they'd happily accept me if I decided to apply for nurse jobs there.


Even with the blue hair


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Actually, I'm skint. Can I have the cheapest stuff you've got


----------



## mikeyB

Right you lot, chip in to help Rosie. Well done, congrats. One bottle of Dom Perignon chilled at 12 degrees, just as it should be.

Robin, decaf tea? Pushing your luck here, aren't you? We don't serve alcohol free beer, either. Don't believe in pointless drinks.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Robin, decaf tea? Pushing your luck here, aren't you? We don't serve alcohol free beer, either. Don't believe in pointless drinks


Sorry, can't help being a caffeine wimp. Memories of too many sleepless nights.
Woohoo! Congratulations, Rosie.


----------



## mikeyB

It's men and kids that give ladies sleepless nights, not caffeine. Trust, me I was a doctor.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

mikeyB said:


> Trust, me I was a doctor.



Famous last words!!


----------



## AlisonM

Rosiecarmel said:


> Actually, I'm skint. Can I have the cheapest stuff you've got


I'll donate a bottle of The Widow (Veuve Cliquot) from my personal stash to your celebration Rosie, after all, you can't possibly party properly with that camel water.


----------



## Hazel

Right people, I'm off to bed - it has been a tough day.

Enjoy the rest of your evening

Night peeps x


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Good night, Hazel. Sleep well!! 

Oh @AlisonM it's definitely a party now!


----------



## mikeyB

Night, Hazel. Tomorrow is another day, so have a lie in till 11. Doctors orders


----------



## mikeyB

I've still got the makings of last night's cocktail, so if anybody wants out of here on a stretcher with a grin on their face, place your orders


----------



## mikeyB

Closing up now. Knackered from a stonking hypo, over correction, and now doing that famous diabetes dance, the post hypo BG bounce around. Bugrit.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Closing up now. Knackered from a stonking hypo, over correction, and now doing that famous diabetes dance, the post hypo BG bounce around. Bugrit.


Very gentle(((((( hug)))))) hope you feel better this morning.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Closing up now. Knackered from a stonking hypo, over correction, and now doing that famous diabetes dance, the post hypo BG bounce around. Bugrit.


Hope you managed a night of restorative rest


----------



## mikeyB

Yup, folks, bouncing around as usual with a wake up BG of 5.2. I must be getting good at this diabetes malarkey


----------



## Jonsi

Hi Kildare... Did you put the video of you doing the 'post Hypo BG bounce around' on YouTubeFace? I think you should 

Hope you're feeling more 'normal' today.


----------



## Andy HB

mikeyB said:


> Yup, folks, bouncing around as usual with a wake up BG of 5.2. I must be getting good at this diabetes malarkey



Diabetes winks at you playfully and works on something else it can trip you up with later!


----------



## AlisonM

Wot, no hangover? Good. Glad you're feeling better now. Hypos are such fun aren't they?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Can I have just a diet coke today, please? Am pooped after the gym! First time I've been since June/July. First time I've been since being on insulin too, so I shall be testing regularly tonight.


----------



## mikeyB

Just a faint headache, Alison. And Rosie, here's your Diet Coke. Well done for your exertions. I'm conforming to the rule that Sundays are a day of rest. Or, being retired, a day of even more rest.


----------



## Hazel

Not many in tonight

Can I have a hot chocolate if possible please

Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Sundays are always a bit quiet. When I was younger, the pubs never opened on a Sunday in Scotland, just the hotels for travellers. This didn't apply in the heathen lands to the south, of course.

But that's by the by. Course you can have a hot chocolate. It's nice not to have the hardened drinkers in, it stays civilised. Though I don't doubt saying that will ruin my evening....


----------



## mikeyB

Actually, I hear Marsbar is back in town, so I'd better replenish the gin optics and clean the bits of cocaine left in the ladies....


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> Actually, I hear Marsbar is back in town, so I'd better replenish the gin optics and clean the bits of cocaine left in the ladies....


Perhaps leave them there as a welcome


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Ooh if hot chocolate is on the menu, I wouldn't say no!


----------



## Hazel

Have taken a tad more insulin to cover it.

It is a guitly pleasure of mine, hot chocolate, mmmm.........


----------



## mikeyB

Good grief, all the repentant sinners are here...one hot chocolate coming up, Rosie.
And another mug for Hazel


----------



## Hazel

You are spoilng me kind sir


----------



## Hazel

Night everyone - sleep well


----------



## Diabeticliberty

This one is a little bit too risque for the joke thread and in my absence the pub appears to have spiders and cobwebs in it. I cannot have my favourite watering hole close through lack of traffic so I thought I might post a few jokes in here in an attempt to draw in some lunchtime clientele:

A small boy was awoken in the middle of the night by strange noises from his parents’ room, and he decided to investigate.  As he entered their bedroom, he was shocked to see his mom and dad having 'hanky panky' for all they were worth. “DAD!” he shouted. “What are you doing?” “It’s ok,” his father replied. “Your mother wants a baby, that’s all.” The small boy, excited at the prospect of a new baby brother, was pleased and went back to bed with a smile on his face.  Several hours later, the little boy was walking past the bathroom and was shocked to discover his mother giving a whole different  kind of hanky panky to his father. “DAD!” he shouted. “What are you doing now?” “Son, there’s been a change of plan,” his father replied. “Your mother did want a baby, but now she wants a BMW.”


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> This one is a little bit too risque for the joke thread and in my absence the pub appears to have spiders and cobwebs in it. I cannot have my favourite watering hole close through lack of traffic so I thought I might post a few jokes in here in an attempt to draw in some lunchtime clientele:
> 
> A small boy was awoken in the middle of the night by strange noises from his parents’ room, and he decided to investigate.  As he entered their bedroom, he was shocked to see his mom and dad having 'hanky panky' for all they were worth. “DAD!” he shouted. “What are you doing?” “It’s ok,” his father replied. “Your mother wants a baby, that’s all.” The small boy, excited at the prospect of a new baby brother, was pleased and went back to bed with a smile on his face.  Several hours later, the little boy was walking past the bathroom and was shocked to discover his mother giving a whole different  kind of hanky panky to his father. “DAD!” he shouted. “What are you doing now?” “Son, there’s been a change of plan,” his father replied. “Your mother did want a baby, but now she wants a BMW.”


Jeez...I've been missing a trick.  I should be driving around in a Rolls Royce!


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> Jeez...I've been missing a trick.  I should be driving around in a Rolls Royce!


...not something you should put on your CV methinks...


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Well, looks like a certain somebody is back


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> ...not something you should put on your CV methinks...


It pays to advertise


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> It pays to advertise


so those are _your_ cards in the phone boxes all over London?


----------



## Stitch147

Im just trying to think of what car suits me best now. Even though I cant drive!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Stitch147 said:


> Im just trying to think of what car suits me best now. Even though I cant drive!


If you're putting the effort in then go for the most expensive model.  As Jennifer Aniston says...you're worth it!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> so those are _your_ cards in the phone boxes all over London?



Get with it Grandad!  It's all online these days.


----------



## Stitch147

Marsbartoastie said:


> If you're putting the effort in then go for the most expensive model.  As Jennifer Aniston says...you're worth it!



A Dodge Challenger Hellcat then!


----------



## Stitch147

The name is good too!!!


----------



## Stitch147

And my OH says he likes a hummer....... Hemi, I meant Hemi!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Jeez...I've been missing a trick.  I should be driving around in a Rolls Royce!



One woman's Rolls Royce is another man's old clapped out Mini Metro - ALLEGEDLY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> One woman's Rolls Royce is another man's old clapped out Mini Metro - ALLEGEDLY!!!!!!!!!!


Trust you to wander in and burst my bubble


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Rosiecarmel said:


> Well, looks like a certain somebody is back




Rosie my darling how could I leave? You know that I cannot keep my hands to myself in your company


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Stitch147 said:


> And my OH says he likes a hummer....... Hemi, I meant Hemi!!!




Has he got smelly feet?


----------



## Ljc

Ooh a Large hot chocolate with baileys cream and choc sprinkles , oh and a Mars bar please


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Ljc said:


> Ooh a Large hot chocolate with baileys cream and choc sprinkles , oh and a Mars bar please



Ooh you are naughty!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Ljc said:


> Ooh a Large hot chocolate with baileys cream and choc sprinkles , oh and a Mars bar please




I am afraid that as your diabetically responsible doorman your request for Mars Bars has been declined. In any case you look under age


----------



## Ljc

Rosiecarmel said:


> Ooh you are naughty!!


You've all been a good  influence on me


----------



## Ljc

Diabeticliberty said:


> I am afraid that as your diabetically responsible doorman your request for Mars Bars has been declined. In any case you look under age


Meeeeee underage , you little  whipper snapper you


----------



## Hazel

I see the bar is buzzing  today

Really great to see so many people in today


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hazel said:


> I see the bar is buzzing  today
> 
> Really great to see so many people in today


And it's always lovely to see you Hazel.  Try to bring DL into line for us...he's away with the mixer today.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> I see the bar is buzzing  today
> 
> Really great to see so many people in today




Hazel my little swamp duck, the company we keep defines who we are. If you are here then we are too X


----------



## Mark Parrott

Im popping in later whilst dinner is in the oven. Just checking to see if you have Myfanwy's Last Gobble on hand pump?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott said:


> Im popping in later whilst dinner is in the oven. Just checking to see if you have Myfanwy's Last Gobble on hand pump?




Mark.................you are a veritable prince. With material like this I can write a couple of books and live off the royalties. I will of course provide you with as much camel .loaf as you can bake with. It only seems like the right thing to do.


How  is Lady P by the way? I have been 'out of the loop' for a little bit.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Mrs P is still having problems but things seem like they are finally going in the right direction.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott said:


> Mrs P is still having problems but things seem like they are finally going in the right direction.




That is really great news. I hope improvements continue. If anybody deserves a better time of things I think she is certainly due some good stuff


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> Get with it Grandad!  It's all online these days.


...and you know this how??? 

Never having partaken of any such services myself I really wouldn't know. It's a much quieter life up here in the wilds of north Wales compared to the debauched shenanigins you obviously get up to. talking of which...good weekend?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> ...and you know this how???
> 
> Never having partaken of any such services myself I really wouldn't know. It's a much quieter life up here in the wilds of north Wales compared to the debauched shenanigins you obviously get up to. talking of which...good weekend?





Yeah Toadstool.......where did you go and what did you do? Jonsi bach and I are duly perplexed


----------



## Jonsi

I went to school with Julie Perplexed ...nice girl. Two wooden legs but real feet.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> ...and you know this how???
> 
> Never having partaken of any such services myself I really wouldn't know. It's a much quieter life up here in the wilds of north Wales compared to the debauched shenanigins you obviously get up to. talking of which...good weekend?
> 
> Yeah Toadstool.......where did you go and what did you do? Jonsi bach and I are duly perplexed



I was on a religious retreat in the Yorkshire Dales.  The programme involved fasting, meditation and mindfulness.  My initial interview identified exposure to this forum as one of the principal factors having a detrimental impact on my psychological health.  Fortunately, I was able to cleanse myself and return to you refreshed and ready for anything.


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> I was on a religious retreat in the Yorkshire Dales.  The programme involved fasting, meditation and mindfulness.  My initial interview identified exposure to this forum as one of the principal factors having a detrimental impact on my psychological health.  Fortunately, I was able to cleanse myself and return to you refreshed and ready for anything.


Listen ...a squadron of Pigs has just taken off from London City Airport


----------



## Stitch147

I think people on the train home must think I'm a bit "special" as I'm sitting here grinning and giggling because of you lot! Maybe I should stick to reading Stephen King on the way home!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> I went to school with Julie Perplexed ...nice girl. Two wooden legs but real feet.




It was worth not leaving the forum for this one post alone


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> I was on a religious retreat in the Yorkshire Dales.  The programme involved fasting, meditation and mindfulness.  My initial interview identified exposure to this forum as one of the principal factors having a detrimental impact on my psychological health.  Fortunately, I was able to cleanse myself and return to you refreshed and ready for anything.




Porky Squadron is now leaving London City airspace


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> Listen ...a squadron of Pigs has just taken off from London City Airport




And this one


----------



## mikeyB

While you two children are arguing over where Marsbar was ( and it wasn't on a retreat to the Yorkshire dales, I'm just washing the bed linen and refreshing the gin supplies, and sedating a traumatised dog) I've discovered that it is Ziggy Marley's birthday, son of the great Bob. So tonight, in celebration of the life of that great cannabis soaked musician, I've replace all the jukebox tunes with the life output of Bob Marley and the Wailers, and the best rendition of "Stir it up" in the karaoke wins the prize, an 18" spliff made from three toilet roll centres glued together and filled with finest home grown. 

Enjoy the night.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Stitch147 said:


> I think people on the train home must think I'm a bit "special" as I'm sitting here grinning and giggling because of you lot! Maybe I should stick to reading Stephen King on the way home!




Apparently Stephen King reads this forum for his train journey home


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> While you two children are arguing over where Marsbar was ( and it wasn't on a retreat to the Yorkshire dales, I'm just washing the bed linen and refreshing the gin supplies, and sedating a traumatised dog) I've discovered that it is Ziggy Marley's birthday, son of the great Bob. So tonight, in celebration of the life of that great cannabis soaked musician, I've replace all the jukebox tunes with the life output of Bob Marley and the Wailers, and the best rendition of "Stir it up" in the karaoke wins the prize, an 18" spliff made from three toilet roll centres glued together and filled with finest home grown.
> 
> Enjoy the night.




How did Bob Marley like his donuts?
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Wi jam in


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> an 18" spliff made from three toilet roll centres glued together and filled with finest home grown.


Would that class as smoking dope or glue sniffing?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> How did Bob Marley like his donuts?
> *
> Wi jam in


...and my money was on the joke with the punchline "Welcome to Jamaica and have a nice day".


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> ...and my money was on the joke with the punchline "Welcome to Jamaica and have a nice day".


right ...yeah ...religious retreat ...right ...cleansing ...psychological wossit ..._strumpet! _


----------



## mikeyB

What joke is that, Marsbar? We have to know...


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> What joke is that, Marsbar? We have to know...


Come on...we all know the joke...the woman involved was named Wendy.


----------



## mikeyB

Nope. Don't know that one. Come, tell... nobody's looking

If you don't tell, I won't beat Jonsi up for besmirching your pristine reputation by calling you a strumpet


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Nope. Don't know that one. Come, tell... nobody's looking


I'm trying to save lives here.  If I don't identify areas with high radon potential in Midlothian people could be gassed in their beds.


----------



## mikeyB

The people of Midlothian are currently obsessed with another gas as the  frackers eye up the central belt of Scotland. "Dinnae frack wi'us" say the posters. At least I think that's what they say.

So OK, I'll let you off, then I won't have to tell the joke that ends with the punchline "I didn't know the Ladies Fingers had Reggae Reggae Sauce on"


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Bar keep, I'd like some insulin if you have any going spare! I've been silly today. I went to the gym but realised I hadn't eaten. Quick stop at Boots to get a sandwich, banana and a drink. But oh no! I've left my insulin at home. Which also means I've left my testing kit at home as I keep them together in one bag. Double oh no! As I remember that I really need to test when at the gym.

I risked it. I ate my sandwich and banana without any insulin. My crap logic is that combined with the exercise, it will even out?? Who knows?? Either way I've been. I've survived. I'm on my way home now. I cant decide if to correct or not when I get home if I'm high.. 

So some advice (and a pint of ice cold water!) would be appreciated


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> ...and my money was on the joke with the punchline "Welcome to Jamaica and have a nice day".


That's like the Welshman with that tattoo of the famous welsh train station on his John Thomas


----------



## Owen

Rhyl


----------



## Jonsi

John Thomas...a fine Welsh name. Only right that most englishmen name their gentleman after him in tribute.


----------



## mikeyB

Rosiecarmel said:


> Bar keep, I'd like some insulin if you have any going spare! I've been silly today. I went to the gym but realised I hadn't eaten. Quick stop at Boots to get a sandwich, banana and a drink. But oh no! I've left my insulin at home. Which also means I've left my testing kit at home as I keep them together in one bag. Double oh no! As I remember that I really need to test when at the gym.
> 
> I risked it. I ate my sandwich and banana without any insulin. My crap logic is that combined with the exercise, it will even out?? Who knows?? Either way I've been. I've survived. I'm on my way home now. I cant decide if to correct or not when I get home if I'm high..
> 
> So some advice (and a pint of ice cold water!) would be appreciated


I'm sure there's someone here with a testing kit ( i.e. Some Luddite without a Libre), and you can have a shot of my Humalog - any short acting insulin in a storm, I say. And the water is free.


----------



## Hazel

Rosiecarmel said:


> Bar keep, I'd like some insulin if you have any going spare! I've been silly today. I went to the gym but realised I hadn't eaten. Quick stop at Boots to get a sandwich, banana and a drink. But oh no! I've left my insulin at home. Which also means I've left my testing kit at home as I keep them together in one bag. Double oh no! As I remember that I really need to test when at the gym.
> 
> I risked it. I ate my sandwich and banana without any insulin. My crap logic is that combined with the exercise, it will even out?? Who knows?? Either way I've been. I've survived. I'm on my way home now. I cant decide if to correct or not when I get home if I'm high..
> 
> So some advice (and a pint of ice cold water!) would be appreciated




Oh sweetheart - we have all done it.

I invested in a cheep 2nd tester that I keep in the bottom of my handbag, for just emergencies along with a near finished prn of Novorapid.

All these things come from experience, but I like your logic of gym v sandwich = zero
Good thinking

Take care x


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Owen said:


> That's like the Welshman with that tattoo of the famous welsh train station on his John Thomas




Most of the male population of Wales would find it a big ask to tattoo Mold on their John Thomas


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Just got home. I'm 10.3. I think I'll wait a few hours before correcting to see if the exercise lowers my sugars later? 

@Hazel that is good advice. I've filled in a form to get a new Contour Next One so I'll be able to keep one in my bag. It's funny, you don't think about anything like this until it happens!

Thanks for the free water, Mikey  I'm one of those Luddites without a Libre


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> Most of the male population of Wales would find it a big ask to tattoo Mold on their John Thomas


Half of them, certainly towards the North have mouldy John Thomas's


----------



## Lindarose

Mark Parrott said:


> Im popping in later whilst dinner is in the oven. Just checking to see if you have Myfanwy's Last Gobble on hand pump?


Just googled to see if it was really a beer! Shouldn't admit to it really. 
Now I'm here could I have a bottle of prosecco please? And Thankyou


----------



## mikeyB

If I could, for a moment, divert the conversation from Welsh todgers, the drink special tonight is a Jamaican Sunrise, so white rum mixed with chilled orange juice, slowly poured on to Grenadine syrup and topped with cubes of frozen watermelon. Special price, £4.75, in the happy hour 6-7, £5.50 thereafter.

And a bottle of prosecco, which counts for sophistication in Norwich, for Lindarose.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Do you do student discount?


----------



## Lindarose

mikeyB said:


> If I could, for a moment, divert the conversation from Welsh todgers, the drink special tonight is a Jamaican Sunrise, so white rum mixed with chilled orange juice, slowly poured on to Grenadine syrup and topped with cubes of frozen watermelon. Special price, £4.75, in the happy hour 6-7, £5.50 thereafter.
> 
> And a bottle of prosecco, which counts for sophistication in Norwich, for Lindarose.


Hubbys trying to get me in wherry but I like a bit of fizz!


----------



## Stitch147

Sound delish. 1 Jamaican sunrise please bar keep. Can I have a fancy umbrella?


----------



## Owen

Rosiecarmel said:


> Do you do student discount?


Cough


----------



## mikeyB

Rosiecarmel said:


> Do you do student discount?


Aye, 20% for bona fide students under 25, so proof of age and /or emotional immaturity please.

And one Jamaican Sunrise with multicoloured umbrella for Stitch. Buy two, and you get a sparkler in the second


----------



## AlisonM

I'll have a hot toddy and a pint of Benilyn please. Do you have a spare duvet and a teddy bear as well?


----------



## Stitch147

I have a teddy bear you can use Alison. And my Mickey Mouse blanket if you like.


----------



## mikeyB

Alison, I'm no giving you a pint of Benilyn. You can have the west coast chest cold cure, a hot toddy and a large glass of Buckie. After that ye willnae care if ye have  a cold.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Alison do not worry. If grumpy old Victor Kildare refuses to give you Benilyn here is a little Beni that I found in my kitchen cupboard.


----------



## Stitch147

Another cocktail please bar keep!


----------



## AlisonM

Stitch147 said:


> I have a teddy bear you can use Alison. And my Mickey Mouse blanket if you like.


Perfect, fank you @Stitch147. I'll return them in good order as soon as the lurgy departs. I'll have a matched set too cos the BFF has lent me her Mickey Hotty Watty Botty for the duration. 

@mikeyB, spoilsport! Don't want the Bucky, I'm afraid I might be able to taste it... Unless you give me a free packet from your stash of magic mushroom flavoured crisps, then I won't care.


----------



## Stitch147

Hope the lurgy clears off soon.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Right, din dins is in the oven.  Hi everybody.  What beers are on, Victor?


----------



## FergusC

Marsbartoastie said:


> I sometimes use Crayons...is that close enough? Pfffffoooooooooooooooot!


My daughter's childminder used to have a dog that ate crayons1 Talk about modern art being 5h1t!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

My friends dog once ate a a pipe from the front end of a vacuum cleaner.  My friend was beside herself with worry and after spending rather too much money on vets bills she was told that the pipe was in such a delicate location that it would present too much danger to the dog to remove it. The good news is however that the dog is picking up nicely.


----------



## Hazel

Evening Mike

Can I have a pot of tea please

Cheers


----------



## mikeyB

Hang on a sec, I've just been putting our din din in the oven.

First up is Stitch with another cocktail. (Going for the Vit C overdose). Coming up, m'lady.

Next up Alison. I don't know how you found out about the crisps, but here's a bowlful to go with your  toddy.

And Mark, we've got Thwaites Wainwright, Theakstons Old Peculiar, some Brains Best for Jonsi, and a selection of bottled Caribbean lagers. Take your pick.

Hazel, who is obviously still hung over, a pot of tea is yours.

DL,  go and clean the toilets for uttering the worst joke of the week. A free cocktail will be your reward for trying. Very trying.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I once walked into a pub with a set of jump leads.  The landlord said 'Hey don't you be starting anything'.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'd love a nice hot chocolate, please. Running a red hot bath with a sparkly bath bomb that will go very well with a hot chocolate!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> Evening Mike
> 
> Can I have a pot of tea please
> 
> Cheers




Better watch him Hazel, he has an extra special grump on this evening. I think he has a burning desire to be Scotch and they turned him down as he is a completely undesirable element to the fine Scotch Nation. This is a great pity really cos in anticipation of his acceptance into the great Scotch Massive he has had a massive order of his favourite dish cooked up. I give you:

*Salmond en Croute*

*




*


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Diabeticliberty said:


> I once walked into a pub with a set of jump leads.  The landlord said 'Hey don't you be starting anything'.


 
I genuinely choked on my own spit laughing at that


----------



## FergusC

mikeyB said:


> I'll open my personal bottle of Czech vodka flavoured with wormwood.


Dont even mention Chernobyl


----------



## Mark Parrott

Old peculiar for me please.


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'm trying to save lives here.  If I don't identify areas with high radon potential in Midlothian people could be gassed in their beds.


What does taking a bath have to do with people getting gassy in bed?


----------



## Carolg

Diabeticliberty said:


> Better watch him Hazel, he has an extra special grump on this evening. I think he has a burning desire to be Scotch and they turned him down as he is a completely undesirable element to the fine Scotch Nation. This is a great pity really cos in anticipation of his acceptance into the great Scotch Massive he has had a massive order of his favourite dish cooked up. I give you:
> 
> *Salmond en Croute*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh how spooky


----------



## FergusC

Rosiecarmel said:


> Hey you guys. I'm a young innocent student here. My eyes cannot possibly cope with all these innuendos!


Eh, your not like any of the nursing students I knew at Edinburgh Med School then!


----------



## AlisonM

Hey, Diabolical Libido, that looks more like Shrek to me... on the other hand...


----------



## Marsbartoastie

FergusC said:


> Eh, your not like any of the nursing students I knew at Edinburgh Med School then!


Hey Fergus....you're a bit behind the curve mate.  We're on page 400.  Quick...you can catch us.


----------



## Jonsi

Do I get a student discount too... University of life?


----------



## Carolg

FergusC said:


> Eh, your not like any of the nursing students I knew at Edinburgh Med School then!


I was a quiet wee soul, sober, studious, prim and proper. Believe that if you like.as a psychi nurse student, we sometimes got homeless people in to "dry out" one man came in and nicely told us that we had been seen on a night out (pub crawl) in grassmarket. Hadn't spoken due to his own code of conduct as he was "fu". Also allegedly so we're our group. Oh well


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Do I get a student discount too... University of life?


There's student discount and OAP discount...I think it would be crass discrimination to refuse a discount to sarcastic gits.


----------



## Jonsi

Are you calling DL an OAP or a git?


----------



## AlisonM

Jonsi said:


> Are you calling DL an OAP or a git?


I think the answer to that is "yes". Personally, I think he needs more practice, say another 20 years worth, he needs to work on the grumpy bit.


----------



## Jonsi

I can do grumpy like a natural!


----------



## AlisonM

Jonsi said:


> I can do grumpy like a natural!


That's the problem Jonsi, it needs to be a flat miner.


----------



## Jonsi

AlisonM said:


> That's the problem Jonsi, it needs to be a flat miner.


_Boom tish!_


----------



## mikeyB

There is no OAP discount, and certainly not for sarcasm. I don't want to go bankrupt.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Carolg said:


> I was a quiet wee soul, sober, studious, prim and proper. Believe that if you like.as a psychi nurse student, we sometimes got homeless people in to "dry out" one man came in and nicely told us that we had been seen on a night out (pub crawl) in grassmarket. Hadn't spoken due to his own code of conduct as he was "fu". Also allegedly so we're our group. Oh well



Us mental nurses are the most prim and proper nurses you'll ever meet


----------



## mikeyB

Rosiecarmel said:


> Us mental nurses are the most prim and proper nurses you'll ever meet


I've worked in a psychiatric hospital, and I beg to differ. They wore me out.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> There is no OAP discount, and certainly not for sarcasm. I don't want to go bankrupt.




I DON'T BELIEVE IT


----------



## Carolg

Rosiecarmel said:


> Us mental nurses are the most prim and proper nurses you'll ever meet


It's all in the job title rosie


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> I've worked in a psychiatric hospital, and I beg to differ. They wore me out.


Was that with all the talking?


----------



## mikeyB

DL, How very dare you characterise me as grumpy. A good barman takes everybody as they come- the waifs and strays, the old, the young, the perverts, the harridans, and even eggy. All are treated with equal bonhomie.

You're only trying to wind me up because of that there vodka dissolving your intestines. Well, it's cheaper than colonic irrigation, you ingrate.


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Was that with all the talking?


No


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> No


Aye well. Shhhh


----------



## mikeyB

I was young and easily led, Carol.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> DL, How very dare you characterise me as grumpy. A good barman takes everybody as they come- the waifs and strays, the old, the young, the perverts, the harridans, and even eggy. All are treated with equal bonhomie.
> 
> You're only trying to wind me up because of that there vodka dissolving your intestines. Well, it's cheaper than colonic irrigation, you ingrate.




That intestine  dissolving vodka as you so eloquently describe it is rather like a chemical tapeworm.  The other thing is no matter how much of it I drink, the bottle never seems to empty. It's like some spooky Russian card trick but with a bottle and a glass full of batshit blindness


----------



## Hazel

I will say good night everyone, before this ends up a bar room brawl.

Off to bed

Night people, sleep tight


----------



## mikeyB

Night, Hazel. Now you can tell DL I'm not grumpy, as I hand you a nightcap of finest cognac


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Woooo! Just booked my train ticket to sunny Wales on 5th November  my best friend and God son moved to Wales shortly after he was born two years ago and I try go down as regularly as I can.

She's had a nasty asthma attack and is on high dose prednisolone and had to buy a nebuliser. I've agreed to go down and help look after her son for a week whilst she recovers and I've got a week off. Plus, it's a bonus for me cos I love Wales (and my godson lol)

Bar keep, do you stock any fruit tea in this establishment?


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> That intestine  dissolving vodka as you so eloquently describe it is rather like a chemical tapeworm.  The other thing is no matter how much of it I drink, the bottle never seems to empty. It's like some spooky Russian card trick but with a bottle and a glass full of batshit blindness


Ah, you've discovered the secret of true Russian Chilli Vodka. The hallucinations. The only way to make them go away is to order another bottle.


----------



## mikeyB

[QUOTE="Rosiecarmel, post: 641734, member: 14047"

Bar keep, do you stock any fruit tea in this establishment?[/QUOTE]
Well yes, in the back cupboard I have some rare Colombian White Powderberry Tea, which I'm told is naturally sweet and stimulating. I tried it once and stayed awake for a week.

By the way, don't forget to take an umbrella if you are off to Wales.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

mikeyB said:


> Well yes, in the back cupboard I have some rare Colombian White Powderberry Tea, which I'm told is naturally sweet and stimulating. I tried it once and stayed awake for a week.
> 
> By the way, don't forget to take an umbrella if you are off to Wales.



Hmmmm I might just pass on that actually, if you don't mind!

I've left an umbrella, a fleece, and a waterproof jacket down at hers. The first time I went down, I made that mistake!!


----------



## Hazel

Mike it is me who is grumpy tonight.   A customer tonight referred to Scottish people as Scotch

Give me strength

Scotch is a drink for crying out loud - we are Scots.

Thank you for the cognac


----------



## Rosiecarmel

You tell them, Hazel!


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Mike it is me who is grumpy tonight.   A customer tonight referred to Scottish people as Scotch
> 
> Give me strength
> 
> Scotch is a drink for crying out loud - we are Scots.
> 
> Thank you for the cognac


Don't let him get to you, Hazel. He is from St Helens after all, where they still point at aeroplanes and gaze in awe at electric lights.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

If it's any consolation, I can understand your accent much easier than his fake Liverpool one


----------



## mikeyB

Oooh, handbags at dawn


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Right, time for bed for me. I have successfully procrastinated all day and got zero work done.

Dissertation research 1 - Rosie 0


----------



## Hazel

Night Rosie x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning!!! I know its early but I need a drink already!!! Any Jamaican sunrises still about? 3 people in the office currently off sick and Ive just been landed with a load of work that I wouldnt normally do!!! I hope they remember it when it comes to my end of year review and bonus!!!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning!!! I know its early but I need a drink already!!! Any Jamaican sunrises still about? 3 people in the office currently off sick and Ive just been landed with a load of work that I wouldnt normally do!!! I hope they remember it when it comes to my end of year review and bonus!!!


Hey Stitch...don't rely on their memories.  Make a note in your diary now and remind them during your annual review.  Hope the day goes well and you manage to cope.


----------



## Stitch147

I have my mid year review tomorrow so it will all be going in the paperwork!


----------



## mikeyB

It's s double shot latte that you need, not a sedative. That's yours, and the Jamaican Sunrise will be ready and waiting when you get home


----------



## Stitch147

mikeyB said:


> It's s double shot latte that you need, not a sedative. That's yours, and the Jamaican Sunrise will be ready and waiting when you get home



Thank you kindly. Just had one meeting and another one in 45 minutes. Keep the coffees coming!


----------



## mikeyB

Will do. Tell me when you need the intravenous giving set.


----------



## Stitch147

About 3 hours ago!!!


----------



## Ljc

Can I have a large rum in hot milk please. I need something to warm me up


----------



## Stitch147

Just come out of another meeting, more caffiene please! Its almost home time though.


----------



## Stitch147

Nearly home, can I have my cocktail now?


----------



## mikeyB

Only if you finished all that extra work


----------



## Stitch147

I leave work behind, some has to be done by tomorrow afternoon. The rest is all done.


----------



## Hazel

God love you Stitch - life is too short for all that stress


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good evening ladies & gents. Barman, I would like a milk stout, if you please.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry I'm late. Milk stout, Mark? Isn't that what Martha Longhurst drank in the Rovers Return snug all those years ago on Corrie?

I'll sort some out, don't worry. The Tardis is in the shed out the back.

And Stitch, don't worry, your cocktail awaits, I was only teasing.


----------



## mikeyB

Hate to tell you ageing rockers, but Chuck Berry is 90 today. That's all I'm going to say....


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I will counter Victor Kildare's comment by saying go Johnnie go


----------



## Greyhound Gal

This is my first foray into this establishment, although I have peeked through the windows . I'm in the mood for something sweet and given my below par functioning liver, non-alcoholic. Any suggestions?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Greyhound Gal said:


> This is my first foray into this establishment, although I have peeked through the windows . I'm in the mood for something sweet and given my below par functioning liver, non-alcoholic. Any suggestions?




I've got a packet of Starburst in my arse pocket. The sweets formerly known as Opal Fruits


----------



## Mark Parrott

Talking of food changing names, l only recently found out that sugar puffs have changed to something like honey monster puffs. The world's gone mad!


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> I was young and easily led, Carol.


I was just young and daft


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Diabeticliberty said:


> I've got a packet of Starburst in my arse pocket. The sweets formerly known as Opal Fruits


All together now - made to make your mouth water


----------



## Owen

Greyhound Gal said:


> All together now - made to make your mouth water


Sorry. GG you've just given your age away. Get out of this sordid venue whilst you still can


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Greyhound Gal said:


> All together now - made to make your mouth water




Fresh with the tang of citrus. 4 stunning fruit flavours


----------



## Hazel

Barman, when you please, a rum and diet coke, ice amd lemon

Thanks x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

If


Owen said:


> Sorry. GG you've just given your age away. Get out of this sordid venue whilst you still can


If you're going to shout wibble with a pencil up your nose, can I giggle like nursey


----------



## Owen

Greyhound Gal said:


> If
> 
> If you're going to shout wibble with a pencil up your nose, can I giggle like nursey


Wibble


----------



## Mark T

Mark Parrott said:


> Talking of food changing names, l only recently found out that sugar puffs have changed to something like honey monster puffs. The world's gone mad!


Anyone for a Marathon?


----------



## AlisonM

Greyhound Gal said:


> This is my first foray into this establishment, although I have peeked through the windows . I'm in the mood for something sweet and given my below par functioning liver, non-alcoholic. Any suggestions?


This is a virtual pub so you can have whatever your wee heart desires. Which in my case is a large Brandy Alexander with lots of sprinkles on.


----------



## mikeyB

One rum and Diet Coke, ice and lemon for Hazel, and a Brandy Alexander for the recovering invalid.

And an alcohol free Jamaican Sunrise for GG. Packed with vitamins. Just as tasty, without the toxins.

Now you can't say you don't get good service. While these customers argue about sweetie name changes, I'm off for a coffee.


----------



## Hazel

Thank you barman - enjoy your coffee


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> One rum and Diet Coke, ice and lemon for Hazel, and a Brandy Alexander for the recovering invalid.
> 
> And an alcohol free Jamaican Sunrise for GG. Packed with vitamins. Just as tasty, without the toxins.
> 
> Now you can't say you don't get good service. While these customers argue about sweetie name changes, I'm off for a coffee.


Can I get a rickards and coke, plus a hooka pipe


----------



## Amigo

Evening folks! I've just flown home from Kraków in Poland and had a fantastic time!  Got rather partial to the trays of flavoured vodkas there so if the bar will stretch to it, I'll have a chocolate and chilli vodka please. They were mighty nice and because of the walk home didn't spike me at all


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Evening folks! I've just flown home from Kraków in Poland and had a fantastic time!  Got rather partial to the trays of flavoured vodkas there so if the bar will stretch to it, I'll have a chocolate and chilli vodka please. They were mighty nice and because of the walk home didn't spike me at all




Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy Amigo, great to have you back home. Chilli vodka is the DB's and gets you really really upside drunk. They make you speak a bit funny and give you really curly teeth. A bit like laughing gas without the gas and without the laughing ha ha ha ha


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy Amigo, great to have you back home. Chilli vodka is the DB's and gets you really really upside drunk. They make you speak a bit funny and give you really curly teeth. A bit like laughing gas without the gas and without the laughing ha ha ha ha



Oh I saw people who looked like extras from the latest Zombie movie on the flavoured vodkas but I stopped before the teeth turned curly DL!  Brill time though...love the place and the people!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Oh I saw people who looked like extras from the latest Zombie movie on the flavoured vodkas but I stopped before the teeth turned curly DL!  Brill time though...love the place and the people!




I hope you got really drunk and taught those Pole dancers how to sing?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Great to have you back, Amigo, & glad you had a good time.


----------



## mikeyB

Owen said:


> Can I get a rickards and coke, plus a hooka pipe


No, none of that alien muck in here thanks very much. Only good healthy....oh, I'll rephrase that. Proper drinks, this isn't some backstreet dump in Casablanca.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> No, none of that alien muck in here thanks very much. Only good healthy....oh, I'll rephrase that. Proper drinks, this isn't some backstreet dump in Casablanca.




play it again Kildare


----------



## mikeyB

Welcome back Amigo. Did you go for a meal at the Wierzynek? Best restaurant in Poland. All the best people eat there, including me. Free Jamaican Sunrise for you, m'lady.

And DL, of all the bars in all the world, you had to walk into mine. This could be the start of a beautiful friendship...


----------



## Greyhound Gal

This Jamaican Sunrise is scrummy. Another if you please barkeep.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

DL - was it a pink spotted giraffe in a particularly vivid dream who told you that you don't do daft? I hate to be the one to tell you but methinks it was telling teeny weeny porkie pies...


----------



## mikeyB

Another alcohol free Jamaican Sunrise coming your way, GG. Glad you like it. As this a virtual bar, sod the carbs


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Welcome back Amigo. Did you go for a meal at the Wierzynek? Best restaurant in Poland. All the best people eat there, including me. Free Jamaican Sunrise for you, m'lady.
> 
> And DL, of all the bars in all the world, you had to walk into mine. This could be the start of a beautiful friendship...



Ah, looks like that place has fallen from grace a bit Mike, only 52 on TA these days for reviews. Nobody recommended it. We went to the no. 2 rated, Starka and it was superb!


----------



## mikeyB

Haven't been there for about 8 years, I have to say. Thanks for the heads up for next time - that gets you another free drink


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hello? Anyone here? Pint please, just like they ask for on all the soaps on telly & miraculously, they know what they want.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Greyhound Gal said:


> DL - was it a pink spotted giraffe in a particularly vivid dream who told you that you don't do daft? I hate to be the one to tell you but methinks it was telling teeny weeny porkie pies...




Holawhackamola pooch, don't do daft was Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo yesterday. I am now stuck in the middle with you  Who the hell knows where I'll be tomorrow might care to give me a gentle prompt


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Ah, looks like that place has fallen from grace a bit Mike, only 52 on TA these days for reviews. Nobody recommended it. We went to the no. 2 rated, Starka and it was superb!




You went to Starka? Are you raving mad woman?

Did you see that wot I did there then?


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> You went to Starka? Are you raving mad woman?
> 
> Did you see that wot I did there then?



Well I was still wearing a smile despite it being only 5 degrees!


----------



## mikeyB

One pint of Adnams coming up (today's guest beer). Cheers, Mark. Hows the good lady?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Well I was still wearing a smile despite it being only 5 degrees!




Ahhhhhhhaaaaaahhhhhhhaaaaa I saw what you did there then. Beating me at my own game then is it harummmmpppppp?


----------



## AlisonM

I see you're on form tonight then Dizzy Lad. I think I need a wee libation to get over the horror. I'll have a Tequila Sunrise please.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Despite summer having been and gone, I quite fancy a Pimms and lemonade with a wedge of lime and mint sprigs please.


----------



## mikeyB

Tequila sunrise for Alison, specially mixed. If you dare...

I can do the Pimms and lemonade, if I can get the sticky cap off the Pimms from last years Wimbledon, I can do the wedge of lime, but we ain't got mint sprigs. That do, GG?


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> One pint of Adnams coming up (today's guest beer). Cheers, Mark. Hows the good lady?


She's a bit tired tonight, so she won't be in. She is looking after dinner while l enjoy a pint with my good friends. I had permission, honest.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I think perhaps it might be time for a joke that is a little bit too fruity for the joke thread. All in favour say I.

I carried. Here we go then

A family is at the dinner table. The son asks the father, “Dad, how many kinds of boobs are there?” The father, surprised, answers, “Well, son, a woman goes through three phases. In her 20s, a woman’s breasts are like melons, round and firm. In her 30s and 40s, they are like pears, still nice, hanging a bit. After 50, they are like onions.” “Onions?” the son asks. “Yes. You see them and they make you cry.” This infuriated his wife and daughter. The daughter asks, “Mom, how many different kinds of willies are there?” The mother smiles and says, “Well, dear, a man goes through three phases also. In his 20s, his willy is like an oak tree, mighty and hard. In his 30s and 40s, it’s like a birch, flexible but reliable. After his 50s, it’s like a Christmas tree.” “A Christmas tree?” the daughter asks. “Yes, dead from the root up and the balls are just for decoration.”


----------



## mikeyB

Brilliant, DL. That's offensive to men and women. Equality insults, I'm all for that.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Brilliant, DL. That's offensive to men and women. Equality insults, I'm all for that.



No problem Victor the thing is you see I  dislike everybody with complete parity.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

mikeyB said:


> Tequila sunrise for Alison, specially mixed. If you dare...
> 
> I can do the Pimms and lemonade, if I can get the sticky cap off the Pimms from last years Wimbledon, I can do the wedge of lime, but we ain't got mint sprigs. That do, GG?


That would be lovely thank you


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> No problem Victor the thing is you see I  dislike everybody with complete parity.


I've only met a misanthrope once before. He became a pathologist. Didn't like talking to patients. True story.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> I've only met a misanthrope once before. He became a pathologist. Didn't like talking to patients. True story.




I have before now been accused of having some pathological characteristics but hacking up corpses has never really done it for me. Maybe I am missing out on something


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, you're missing out on ordering a drink with all this philosophical musing. Get your wallet out


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I've only met a misanthrope once before. He became a pathologist. Didn't like talking to patients. True story.



They do say that the very best diagnosticians are to be found in pathology but by then it's too late for them to help you. They'll hardly be doing that job because they love meeting people! 

I haven't been offered a drink tonight I notice...there's too much favouritism in this pub towards the bar flies!


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'll buy you a drink, Amigo. What would you like?


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> I'll buy you a drink, Amigo. What would you like?



That's very kind of you Mark. I'll have a Smirnoff and Diet Coke please


----------



## Mark Parrott

Barman! A Smirnoff & diet Coke for Amigo, & i'll have another pint of Adnams, please.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Aye, you're missing out on ordering a drink with all this philosophical musing. Get your wallet out




In that case I will have a double 'make peace with your past so that it doesn't spoil your present' the brew of the budding philosopher


----------



## Mark T

Barman!  Please can I have a Leaping Legend?


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, I was out the back feeding the dog. With next doors cat.

Right, Mr Parrott, one pint of Adnams and a Diet Coke for your new lady friend​


----------



## Mark Parrott

There should be a Smirnoff in that Diet Coke, please.


----------



## mikeyB

DL, the only philosophers drink I have is a vodka and hemlock special, or a Sophocles Stinger, as we call it. That OK for you?

Sorry about that, Mark P. Smirnoff added at no cost for the slip in customer service.

Mark T, we don't keep Badger beers because of the TB risk. Adnams be OK?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Can I have a large voddy please? Feeling quite crap and down today and no matter what I do I can't get below 14,4


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> There should be a Smirnoff in that Diet Coke, please.



I'm actually drinking one now Mark...couldn't resist the reality I'm afraid with a nice piece of herby cheese


----------



## Mark T

mikeyB said:


> ...Mark T, we don't keep Badger beers because of the TB risk. Adnams be OK?


Tally Ho then


----------



## mikeyB

Rosiecarmel said:


> Can I have a large voddy please? Feeling quite crap and down today and no matter what I do I can't get below 14,4


Rosy, tomorrow is another day. One double voddy coming up, with ice, a couple of dashes of orange bitters to perk you up, and a free dose of correcting insulin.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Very much appreciated! Tomorrow is another day, you're right. So now I'm going to drink this vodka and retire for an early night!


----------



## Owen

Good lord, what do have to do to get served here, can I get a pint of 6X


----------



## mikeyB

Coming up, Owen, I was just changing a barrel. I swapped a barrel of fun for a barrel of laughs. Here's your pint...


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> Coming up, Owen, I was just changing a barrel. I swapped a barrel of fun for a barrel of laughs. Here's your pint...


Thanking you kindly sir


----------



## AlisonM

Quite quiet in here today, where is everyone?

I enjoyed that Brandy Alexander Dr Kildare, thanks, can I have another please? If you've finished rolling out the barrel.


----------



## Jonsi

AlisonM said:


> Quite quiet in here today, where is everyone?


I'm at work, up to my lugholes in COSHH assessments. What I wouldn't give for a nice pint of Reverend James Bitter right now...

Mind you, if you had what I have, you wouldn't be drinking anything remotely alcoholic.


----------



## AlisonM

Jonsi said:


> Mind you, if you had what I have, you wouldn't be drinking anything remotely alcoholic.


It's a virtual pub Jonsi, remember? You can have whatever you want in the alcohol line and no hangover or unhappy livers to trouble you.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> I'm at work, up to my lugholes in COSHH assessments. What I wouldn't give for a nice pint of Reverend James Bitter right now...
> 
> Mind you, if you had what I have, you wouldn't be drinking anything remotely alcoholic.




If what you have is even remotely Welsh then you are very welcome to keep it


----------



## Jonsi

AlisonM said:


> It's a virtual pub Jonsi, remember? You can have whatever you want in the alcohol line and no hangover or unhappy livers to trouble you.


that's the trouble ...I've got virtually no money <snigger>


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> If what you have is even remotely Welsh then you are very welcome to keep it


Pah! ...and there's me about to offer you a pint of Brains Best. Well you've had it now matey ...best stick with that Fishtank water you sup.


----------



## mikeyB

I've just been having a nap after doing the bottling up, and what do I find. The usual suspects having a flaming argument. Come on now, behave. This is no way to behave before I've even served a drink.

Alison is in greatest need, so one brandy Alexander. (Bit early to start, Alison. Have you had your  tea yet?)

And one pint of Reverend James Gold for the Welshman as soon as he gets out of work. Made by Brains, it accounts for the delusion of men in South Wales that they can sing, usually demonstrated in Cardiff at chucking out time on a Saturday. 

And DL, as you didn't avail yourself of my Socrates Stinger, is there anything you'd like tonight? I've developed the HHC Hyoscine slugger, for students of history. A prize for what I've based this drink on.


----------



## Stitch147

Just home from work. One of your finest cocktails please.


----------



## mikeyB

Ooh, Hi Stitch, how ya doing? I'll spare you the Hyoscine slugger and you can have one of the last available Jamaican Sunrise. I'll have a new cocktail for tomorrow night for everyone to look forward to


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> I've just been having a nap after doing the bottling up, and what do I find. The usual suspects having a flaming argument. Come on now, behave. This is no way to behave before I've even served a drink.
> 
> Alison is in greatest need, so one brandy Alexander. (Bit early to start, Alison. Have you had your  tea yet?)
> 
> And one pint of Reverend James Gold for the Welshman as soon as he gets out of work. Made by Brains, it accounts for the delusion of men in South Wales that they can sing, usually demonstrated in Cardiff at chucking out time on a Saturday.
> 
> And DL, as you didn't avail yourself of my Socrates Stinger, is there anything you'd like tonight? I've developed the HHC Hyoscine slugger, for students of history. A prize for what I've based this drink on.




8 liquefied slugs perchance?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Some Buscopan too


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Alison is in greatest need, so one brandy Alexander. (Bit early to start, Alison. Have you had your tea yet?)


The sun is over the yardarm... and three quarters of the way down the other side.


----------



## Owen

Something sophisticated please Dr Doolittle


----------



## mikeyB

Evening, Owen. I'll mix you a Negroni with ice and a slice of lemon. Don't just gulp it down, it should be savoured.


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> The sun is over the yardarm... and three quarters of the way down the other side.


At that rate, Alison you'll be kicking off drinking in December at 2.00 in the afternoon. I'll serve you come December, but only because you are deemed a responsible adult. Gives deeming a bad name, mind.


----------



## Amigo

Does the bar serve hot drinks like tea or a nice latte because I've just had my dinner (tea as I'm from the north) and I quite fancy a cuppa


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> Some Buscopan too


The clue is HHC, DL


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo, good evening. One pot of tea for you. As you are from the north, I'll let it mash for 15 minutes under a tea cosy.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> At that rate, Alison you'll be kicking off drinking in December at 2.00 in the afternoon. I'll serve you come December, but only because you are deemed a responsible adult. Gives deeming a bad name, mind.


Yup, 2pm in December up here = after dark so that's allowed.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Amigo, good evening. One pot of tea for you. As you are from the north, I'll let it mash for 15 minutes under a tea cosy.



Why thank you Mike, I'm glad to hear there's some hot stuff in the pub...I'll just take my curlers out, feed the whippet and I'll be right over for it


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Why thank you Mike, I'm glad to hear there's some hot stuff in the pub...I'll just take my curlers out, feed the whippet and I'll be right over for it


Don't forget to feed the Budgie.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Don't forget to feed the Budgie.



'Budgies?'....surely you mean pigeons my friend


----------



## mikeyB

Must be Yorkshire then.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I got your invitation over in the Aberfan threat Kildare.  Thanks mate...I could do with a bit of light relief.

Today I had lunch at a restaurant where the menu is based on old fashioned school dinners.  I had beef stew and dumplings with cabbage and carrots.  So far...so good.  However, the pudding menu was so packed with old favourites that I didn't know what to choose.  I therefore cunningly persuaded my companions that we should order six different puds and all dip into them.  For pudding today I therefore had Jam Roly Poly, Treacle Pudding, Apple Crumble, Ginger Sponge Pudding, Spotted Dick and Treacle Tart...all with lashings of custard.  Beat that!

In keeping with the theme of the lunch I wore an approximation of school uniform.  Here's a photo taken at work this morning.  And before you say it Markie P...yes...I am a nutter


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, Marsbar, if schoolgirl's blouses bulged like that when I was a youth I'd have spent all my youth drooling. What would you like to drink? I need to keep my hands busy.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Surprise me...but warm your hands first!


----------



## Hazel

And they wonder why my generation and older are obese.

I remember the puddings well - best part of the meal.      What I hated though were milk jelly type things, which were tasteless and like rubber.

Been a good girl tonight, had liver and onion casserole, a couple of new potatoes , with sprouts and swede.

So as a wee treat, bar keeper, may I please have a rum and diet coke, thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Hands duly warmed, Marsbar, here's a chest warming Whisky Old Fashioned, which I think is the appropriate drink to go with the photo


----------



## mikeyB

And here's another lady who the boys would like to see in school uniform. One rum and Diet Coke for Hazel, ice and a slice.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hazel said:


> And they wonder why my generation and older are obese.
> 
> I remember the puddings well - best part of the meal.      What I hated though were milk jelly type things, which were tasteless and like rubber.
> 
> Been a good girl tonight, had liver and onion casserole, a couple of new potatoes , with sprouts and swede.
> 
> So as a wee treat, bar keeper, may I please have a rum and diet coke, thanks


I almost chose liver and onions at lunchtime, but then I saw plates being brought to a nearby table and the sight of the stew was too tempting.  Had there been Spam fritters on the menu it would have been no contest.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Hands duly warmed, Marsbar, here's a chest warming Whisky Old Fashioned, which I think is the appropriate drink to go with the photo


I shall bow to your superior barmanly judgement.  These hooters need to be kept at a sensible temperature or things get a bit too obvious


----------



## Jonsi

Do I win a prize for being the first to suggest Chapel Hat pegs?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Do I win a prize for being the first to suggest Chapel Hat pegs?


Methodist or Baptist?


----------



## AlisonM

DL at the piano:


----------



## Marsbartoastie

That reminds me.  Did I win the Welsh to proper language translation competition in the Sarcaustic Slogan thread the other day?


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> I shall bow to your superior barmanly judgement.  These hooters need to be kept at a sensible temperature or things get a bit too obvious



Definitely Head Girl at St. Trinians!


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> Do I win a prize for being the first to suggest Chapel Hat pegs?



Organ stops, I was thinking


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> Definitely Head Girl at St. Trinians!


Dig out your old hockey stick and you can be Games Captain?  

The big question is who's going to be Head Boy at St Di Abetes' Reform School for Wayward Boys?


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it has to be DL, he's more wayward than most. A fine example to all us boys

After all, he is currently having a "piano lesson" with his "piano tutor", whose business card he no doubt found in a phone box.


----------



## Robin

Mike, if you've a moment between pulling pints, we could do with your help over on the 4th quiz thread. I'm completely stuck, and have just posted my thoughts so far, which will shortly be gently mocked by David.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

That wouldn't work.  We have to be able to trust that he'll behave appropriately when he meets the mayor and other visitors.  You know what he's like.  He wouldn't be able to resist the urge to display his rear assets.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Mike, if you've a moment between pulling pints, we could do with your help over on the 4th quiz thread. I'm completely stuck, and have just posted my thoughts so far, which will shortly be gently mocked by David.


You must be joking Robin, I've had three 15 minute sessions with that flaming quiz today, and came to work on the bar to stop swearing


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> That reminds me.  Did I win the Welsh to proper language translation competition in the Sarcaustic Slogan thread the other day?


Welsh *is* a proper language!!  It wasn't Welsh anyway


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> That wouldn't work.  We have to be able to trust that he'll behave appropriately when he meets the mayor and other visitors.  You know what he's like.  He wouldn't be able to resist the urge to display his rear assets.


Au contraire, Marsbar, a positive advantage with self important big wigs like that.


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> Welsh *is* a proper language!!  It wasn't Welsh anyway


God, have you woken up Jonsi, what do you want to drink?


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> You must be joking Robin, I've had three 15 minute sessions with that flaming quiz today, and came to work on the bar to stop swearing


Know what you mean, I've worn my brain out with it, I need to make a cup of tea and go and watch something mindless like The Apprentice.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Welsh *is* a proper language!!  It wasn't Welsh anyway


So what was it then?  Draw back the veil and reveal all.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Au contraire, Marsbar, a positive advantage with self important big wigs like that.


That's not what the principal said when he gave the Head Girl badge to Wendy Bleedin' Goody Two Shoes Walker instead of me.  I was relegated to Deputy Head Girl because apparently...and I know this will require a stretch of the imagination...I could be a bit of a loose cannon.


----------



## Jonsi

D-flat Libretto had said I was a bad boy...I wrote "who, me? I'm a good boy me" in Scots Gaelic (which none of the fervent Scottish Nationalists hereabouts recognised). In the words of Alanis Morrissette... isn't it ironic?


----------



## Jonsi

Can I have another pint of the good Reverend please Kildare?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> D-flat Libretto had said I was a bad boy...I wrote "who, me? I'm a good boy me" in Scots Gaelic (which none of the fervent Scottish Nationalists hereabouts recognised). In the words of Alanis Morrissette... isn't it ironic?


Apologies for being pedantic, but there's a typo in the last word.  You meant 'moronic'!


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> That's not what the principal said when he gave the Head Girl badge to Wendy Bleedin' Goody Two Shoes Walker instead of me.  I was relegated to Deputy Head Girl because apparently...and I know this will require a stretch of the imagination...I could be a bit of a loose cannon.



Did you come to blows? Actually, I'll rephrase that, did you have fights with the aforementioned girl?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Did you come to blows? Actually, I'll rephrase that, did you have fights with the aforementioned girl?


Don't be silly.  I just undermined and upstaged her at every opportunity.  Far more satisfying


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> Can I have another pint of the good Reverend please Kildare?


Course you can Jonsi, coming up.

Now go back to sleep, you don't want to hear any more of the conversations on here, you'll go blind.


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> Apologies for being pedantic, but there's a typo in the last word.  You meant 'moronic'!


You're correct... I meant 'frolic'.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Course you can Jonsi, coming up.
> 
> Now go back to sleep, you don't want to hear any more of the conversations on here, you'll go blind.


How can I sleep with that racket going on? Yack, Yack, Yack!


----------



## Jonsi

I'm off to the lounge to watch The Apprentice, I'll take a bowl of bombay mix with me.


----------



## Hazel

AlisonM said:


> DL at the piano:




My late Dad's  favouite


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> You're correct... I meant 'frolic'.


You might just as well have meant 'acrostic'...because nobody had a clue what you were rabbiting on about!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I'm off to the lounge to watch The Apprentice, I'll take a bowl of bombay mix with me.


Oh...so you'll put The Apprentice on, but when I ask for Strictly...


----------



## Hazel

People, too much negativity in the bar tonight.

Where's DL with a joke or several, we need to lighten the mood, so long as he does not refer to Mike and I as Scotch, cos I'll kill him


----------



## AlisonM

Hazel said:


> People, too much negativity in the bar tonight.
> 
> Where's DL with a joke or several, we need to lighten the mood, so long as he does not refer to Mike and I as Scotch, cos I'll kill him


Piano Lesson


----------



## Jonsi

Hazel said:


> People, too much negativity in the bar tonight.


 No there isn't!



Hazel said:


> Where's DL with a joke or several, we need to lighten the mood, so long as he does not refer to Mike and I as Scotch, cos I'll kill him



Red rag to a bull Hazel


----------



## Hazel

Jonsi said:


> No there isn't!
> 
> 
> Red rag to a bull Hazel




Who are you called a bull mister......


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> People, too much negativity in the bar tonight.
> 
> Where's DL with a joke or several, we need to lighten the mood, so long as he does not refer to Mike and I as Scotch, cos I'll kill him






A Scottish woman places an ad in the local newspaper. “Looking for a Scottish man with three qualifications: won’t beat me up, won’t run away from me, and is great in bed.” Two days later her doorbell rings. “Hello I'm Hamish and I'm Scottish. I have no arms so I won’t beat you, and no legs so I won’t run away.” “What makes you think you are great in bed?” the Scottish woman retorts. Hamish replies, “I'm Scottish and I rang the doorbell, didn’t I?”


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> A Scotch woman places an ad in the local newspaper. “Looking for a Scotch man with three qualifications: won’t beat me up, won’t run away from me, and is great in bed.” Two days later her doorbell rings. “Hello I'm Hamish and I'm Scotch. I have no arms so I won’t beat you, and no legs so I won’t run away.” “What makes you think you are great in bed?” the Scotch woman retorts. Hamish replies, “I'm Scotch and I rang the doorbell, didn’t I?”





Aaaagh - I will kill him!!!!!!!


----------



## mikeyB

While you lot are wallowing in the nether regions of TV, I'm watching Surviving Aberfan on BBC4 so no drinks till ten.  How did your "piano lesson" go DL?


----------



## Jonsi

Hazel said:


> Aaaagh - I will kill him!!!!!!!


Ah...you met the bull.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> While you lot are wallowing in the nether regions of TV, I'm watching Surviving Aberfan on BBC4 so no drinks till ten.  How did your "piano lesson" go DL?




It went very well thank you Mr. Kildare. She gave me a short piece in addition to the one that I am currently playing.  It is intended as a distraction to 'I Giorni' which is my current piece. Her suggestion is that it will help deflected some of the 'heavy nature' of I Giorni


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> Ah...you met the bull.




If you are referring to me as the bull I am most definitely not Aberdeen Angus.  I am very much English and could not under any circumstances be confused with a Scottish bull.


----------



## Hazel

For crying out loud - Scottish not Scotch !!!!!!

You, you, English twits !!!!!


----------



## AlisonM

Hazel said:


> For crying out loud - Scottish not Scotch !!!!!!
> 
> You, you, English twits !!!!!


Hazel, they're Sassesnachs, they'll never get it right. You need to remember the saying "every Scot who moves to England increases the IQ of both countries", we'd all have to move south before they could learn the difference, and I ain't going, I'm home to stay.


----------



## Jonsi

Hazel said:


> For crying out loud - Scottish not Scotch !!!!!!
> 
> You, you, English twits !!!!!


She means you DL... I'm Welsh not English


----------



## Hazel

Jonsi said:


> She means you DL... I'm Welsh not English



She has got a name






AlisonM said:


> Hazel, they're Sassesnachs, they'll never get it right. You need to remember the saying "every Scot who moves to England increases the IQ of both countries", we'd all have to move south before they could learn the difference, and I ain't going, I'm home to stay.



I love your post - so very true

It is a pet hate of mine and mosts Scots, to be called Scotch is just plain offensive


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Feeling crap...again! My mood has plummeted recently. I've gained half a stone recently. Mainly a combination of started insulin, not exercising and my diet going to pot. 
I feel very sluggish and awful. 

Can I have the largest alcoholic drink you have please?


----------



## Jonsi

Hazel said:


> She has got a name



It's in the quote box..."Hazel said..." It would be daft for me to repeat it. I mean no offence


----------



## Jonsi

Rosiecarmel said:


> Feeling crap...again! My mood has plummeted recently. I've gained half a stone recently. Mainly a combination of started insulin, not exercising and my diet going to pot.
> I feel very sluggish and awful.
> 
> Can I have the largest alcoholic drink you have please?


Sorry you're feeling crap Rosie. Here...have some Bombay Mix.


----------



## Hazel

Rosiecarmel said:


> Feeling crap...again! My mood has plummeted recently. I've gained half a stone recently. Mainly a combination of started insulin, not exercising and my diet going to pot.
> I feel very sluggish and awful
> Can I have the largest alcoholic drink you have please?




Oh hun - sorry to hear that.     You enjoy your drink.    Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Jonsi said:


> Sorry you're feeling crap Rosie. Here...have some Bombay Mix.



Thanks, Jonsi! Much appreciated


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Hazel said:


> Oh hun - sorry to hear that.     You enjoy your drink.    Tomorrow is another day.



Thanks, Hazel. I seem to be saying that to myself a lot recently! Off to Blackpool for the day tomorrow with the girls from uni so I'm hoping that will cheer me up


----------



## mikeyB

Rosiecarmel said:


> Feeling crap...again! My mood has plummeted recently. I've gained half a stone recently. Mainly a combination of started insulin, not exercising and my diet going to pot.
> I feel very sluggish and awful.
> 
> Can I have the largest alcoholic drink you have please?


Well, don't worry, I'll give you a lift. Here's a peach schnapps with a shot of Cointreau, topped with soda, and a dash of orange butters. And a glass of iced water to refresh the palate. It's designed to get you unwound, the exercise comes from going for a wee, and there's so much alcohol in it you'll wee a couple of pounds off. How's that for a boost to your ego?


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> a dash of orange butters


What is this orange butters of which you speak? It sounds interesting.


----------



## Amigo

Rosiecarmel said:


> Thanks, Hazel. I seem to be saying that to myself a lot recently! Off to Blackpool for the day tomorrow with the girls from uni so I'm hoping that will cheer me up



Nice weather forecast for Blackpool tomorrow Rosie. Just enjoy your day, you know what's pushed your weight up a bit but at least your levels are now at much healthier levels. Bite size problems one at a time but low carb ones for us


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel, here's a double voddy and Diet Coke to calm yourself down at these southern ignoramuses drivel. You are above being irritated by ignorance.


----------



## AlisonM

@Hazel, should we tell them, do you think, that calling someone a Sassenach is the rudest, most deadly insult in the Scots canon?


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> What is this orange butters of which you speak? It sounds interesting.


Typo, sorry. Orange bitters is one of my favourite drink additions


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Typo, sorry. Orange bitters is one of my favourite drink additions


I preferred the butter idea


----------



## Jonsi

AlisonM said:


> @Hazel, should we tell them, do you think, that calling someone a Sassenach is the rudest, most deadly insult in the Scots canon?


Who be they them to whom you refer? I haven't called anyone anything


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Typo, sorry. Orange bitters is one of my favourite drink additions


Oh, what a shame.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Thanks for the drink, Mikey! Can feel it working already 

Amigo low carb has gone completely out the window recently. Been comfort/stress eating carbohydrates!


----------



## AlisonM

Jonsi said:


> Who be they them to whom you refer? I haven't called anyone anything


The Sassenachs Jonsi Bach, of which you are not one, being at least a Pict and not English


----------



## Amigo

Rosiecarmel said:


> Thanks for the drink, Mikey! Can feel it working already
> 
> Amigo low carb has gone completely out the window recently. Been comfort/stress eating carbohydrates!



You and me both hun! I know it's hard to get back on track but we will I'm sure


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Amigo said:


> You and me both hun! I know it's hard to get back on track but we will I'm sure



It is hard. This is the heaviest I've ever been and I can feel it tbh. We'll get there though! We can do it!


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Hazel, here's a double voddy and Diet Coke to calm yourself down at these southern ignoramuses drivel. You are above being irritated by ignorance.[/QUOTE
> 
> Cheers, you lovely man
> 
> No more though - off to bed soon xxx


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> You and me both hun! I know it's hard to get back on track but we will I'm sure


Do you want a Wee special as well, Amigo? The hangover will kill your appetite, that's another bonus


----------



## Hazel

Rosiecarmel said:


> Thanks, Hazel. I seem to be saying that to myself a lot recently! Off to Blackpool for the day tomorrow with the girls from uni so I'm hoping that will cheer me up




You have a fab day tomorrow, and don't bother with a stick of rock for me, trying to be soooo good.

Drop me a line anytime you are feeling low.
And if possible, stay away from carbs


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Do you want a Wee special as well, Amigo? The hangover will kill your appetite, that's another bonus



Yes that would be lovely thanks Mike


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> She has got a name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your post - so very true
> 
> It is a pet hate of mine and mosts Scots, to be called Scotch is just plain offensive




Hazel, I was genuinely only trying to be mildly irritating. I really did not mean to offend you or Ali Bongo or even Victor Kildare.  I have amended all of my posts to say Scottish and not that really annoying other word


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, folks, that drink I offered to a DL, the HHC Hyoscine slugger, is inspired by HHC - Hawley Harvey Crippen, who famously offed his missus with that poison, before trying to dissolve her body in acid, and slipping off to America with his current floozy. He was famously the first person to be nicked by radio halfway across the Atlantic. Of course, he ended his days at the end of a rope.

Which brings me back to Sassenachs....


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> By the way, folks, that drink I offered to a DL, the HHC Hyoscine slugger, is inspired by HHC - Hawley Harvey Crippen, who famously offed his missus with that poison, before trying to dissolve her body in acid, and slipping off to America with his current floozy. He was famously the first person to be nicked by radio halfway across the Atlantic. Of course, he ended his days at the end of a rope.
> 
> Which brings me back to Sassenachs....




Blimey Victor it took you long enough to explain it. I had used up all of my Wikipedia tokens trying to work it out


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Hazel said:


> You have a fab day tomorrow, and don't bother with a stick of rock for me, trying to be soooo good.
> 
> Drop me a line anytime you are feeling low.
> And if possible, stay away from carbs



I shall get you some virtual rock instead. How's that sound? 

It means a lot, Hazel and I expect a big hug in Leeds ha ha. I am going to try have a carb free week, after Blackpool of course.


----------



## Hazel

T


Diabeticliberty said:


> Hazel, I was genuinely only trying to be mildly irritating. I really did not mean to offend you or Ali Bongo or even Victor Kildare.  I have amended all of my posts to say Scottish and not that really annoying other word




Thank you kind sir - see, I knew you were not all bad.      It is a choice of words that will have you banned from fishing in Scotland, and you would not want that......


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you kind sir - see, I knew you were not all bad.      It is a choice of words that will have you banned from fishing in Scotland, and you would not want that......




I don't mind losing the fishing but I cannot gave my darling Hazel on the warpath. The lady is formidable


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> I don't mind losing the fishing but I cannot gave my darling Hazel on the warpath. The lady is formidable




You think so - I thought just quite nice


----------



## mikeyB

DL, for that gracious apology, here's a glass of my 16 year old Lagavulin with a wee drop of Scottish spring water, to be sipped and savoured.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> You think so - I thought just quite nice




Naaaaaaaa not quite nice. Wonderfully nice actually ma'am


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Naaaaaaaa not quite nice. Wonderfully nice actually ma'am



Ach shucks


----------



## mikeyB

Come on Hazel, just because he's contrite surely doesn't mean you've tossed me aside, or is this pistols at dawn?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Victor best you know right now. I am a crackpot whoops...........I meant crack shot with guns, catapults, peashooters and even harsh language


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> That reminds me.  Did I win the Welsh to proper language translation competition in the Sarcaustic Slogan thread the other day?


You would have done, but it was Gaelic


----------



## Owen

Well I have had my prescribed sleep as Dr Jekyll ordered, just need a quick one before work


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Come on Hazel, just because he's contrite surely doesn't mean you've tossed me aside, or is this pistols at dawn?




Never Mike " we Scots must stick together


----------



## mikeyB

Owen said:


> Well I have had my prescribed sleep as Dr Jekyll ordered, just need a quick one before work


One swift half, if you're working. Or a half'na'half as we're  in a Scottish mood.


----------



## mikeyB

Last orders folks, closing in 5, got to go the Docs early tomorrow for an MoT.


----------



## Owen

Half n half please


----------



## mikeyB

Just in time. Here ye go


----------



## mikeyB

Righty ho, locking up. I'm off to bed, doubtless to be greeted by a headache.


----------



## AlisonM

There's wan thing missin here eh no? Whaur's ra burglur's dug?

I need a large pint of Belhaven's 80-/ to get over the horror of finding that, it's shocking what Google dredges up sometimes.


----------



## mikeyB

Flippin heck Alison I was having an afternoon nap

I've just got some Bellhavens in today, so you're lucky. One pint coming up, and don't you dare go on that Google thing again


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Wheeeeyheeeey, finished for the day and off next week. One of those lovely Jamaican sunsets if there are any left please barkeep.


----------



## mikeyB

Okay, but this is the last available for now. There's a new liver destroying cocktail tonight, extra tasty


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Greyhound Gal said:


> Wheeeeyheeeey, finished for the day and off next week. One of those lovely Jamaican sunsets if there are any left please barkeep.





S'not fair. I am teaching all day tomorrow and have a dawg of a week destined after Sunday as I will have 3 projects starting and one just finishing. I can feel a big old dollop of manflu landing on me on Monday morning.


----------



## Amigo

I'm off out tonight to see a rock band so I'll pre-load with a whisky sour if you can stretch to it please


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> I'm off out tonight to see a rock band so I'll pre-load with a whisky sour if you can stretch to it please




No way who are you seeing?


----------



## mikeyB

Never you mind, DL. Here's your whisky sour, Amigo. Call in later- I'm not inventing a cocktail tonight, just recreating a classic from the nineties- so after the show call in and I'll give you an Orgasm - equal parts Amaretto, Kahlua, and Baileys Irish Cream, or a Screaming Orgasm, the same ingredients with a shot of vodka.

Should be a memorable night, if only for the drinks orders.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I only ask because Nirvana played last  night in St Helens. Kurt Curbain looked a bit worse for wear. Positively maggot ridden but they put on a half decent performance. Mind you he looked a damned sight healthier than when he was alive


----------



## mikeyB

Oh aye, and was the Jimi Hendrix Experience playing support?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Oh aye, and was the Jimi Hendrix Experience playing support?




That would completely daft. Jimi Hendrix would nit lbe seen dead on the same stage as Kurt Curbain............woahhhhhhhh hang on a minute


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> No way who are you seeing?



Ooo I couldn't possibly say without giving away my identity/location Liberty Bodice  Not a famous band but very well known in these parts and the lead singer is as lush as Mikey's special cocktail for this evening.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Ooo I couldn't possibly say without giving away my identity/location Liberty Bodice  Not a famous band but very well known in these parts and the lead singer is as lush as Mikey's special cocktail for this evening.




I wouldn't know them myself. I can't abide rock music. I do like bats and motorcycles but my affinity with the dark side ends there. My piano teacher keeps sticking rock pieces under my snozzle and I keep lighting my cigars with them. I wouldn't mind but I don't even smoke cigars. Give me a pipe and some rough shag  (tobacco ) anytime.


----------



## AlisonM

Diabeticliberty said:


> That would completely daft. Jimi Hendrix would nit lbe seen dead on the same stage as Kurt Curbain............woahhhhhhhh hang on a minute


Add in Jim Morrison and you'd have the fire lit.


----------



## mikeyB

Anybody who can't abide rock music has no discernible heartbeat.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Not rock music. More heartbeat than my adrenalin filled chest








and some more








and another one








you want heartbeat Kildare you got it baby


----------



## mikeyB

One of my all time favourites, Dr John. And Professor Longhair, come to think.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Just for a laugh try playing the third clip. It's absolutely nuts


----------



## mikeyB

Just did, and there's still a big grin plastered across my face


----------



## AlisonM

Diabeticliberty said:


> Just for a laugh try playing the third clip. It's absolutely nuts


It was totally brilliant.


----------



## Tezzz

I'm celebrating - safe blood sugars on the horizon!!!!

I just got my 1st insulin prescription made up. 

Virtual drinkies and munchies all around barman. And some change for the Jukebox please.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

OMG. How I wish I'd kept up with those childhood piano lessons


----------



## mikeyB

Tezzz said:


> I'm celebrating - safe blood sugars on the horizon!!!!
> 
> I just got my 1st insulin prescription made up.
> 
> Virtual drinkies and munchies all around barman. And some change for the Jukebox please.


I'll just take the orders. You'll get no change after this lot have ordered, so here's a couple of 50p bits for the Jukebox. C'mon everybody, Tezzz is paying!!!


----------



## AlisonM

Greyhound Gal said:


> OMG. How I wish I'd kept up with those childhood piano lessons


Makes me wish I could still play, but the aferitis won't let me, sob. I need a nice big Strawberry Collins please, as a sop to my bruised ego and broken heart.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Greyhound Gal said:


> OMG. How I wish I'd kept up with those childhood piano lessons




It's never too late to pick it up again pooch. I bought my first ever piano the first week in November last year. I play every single day and am driving my teacher absolutely nuts with greed for progression. The thing about learning as an adult is that you can steer your learning in the direction you wish it to go. My teacher suggests I am a challenge because I question everything but accepts that this isn't because I wish to contradict her but because I want to know more. She is extremely complimentary about my progress and is appreciative of the graft that I am putting in. The instrument is so versatile that I never cease to wonder at the sounds that I can produce from it and I am still a complete beginner. If you have the time to practice they are not that expensive to buy and mine paid me back after about 4 weeks of pretty constant use.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

AlisonM said:


> Makes me wish I could still play, but the aferitis won't let me, sob. I need a nice big Strawberry Collins please, as a sop to my bruised ego and broken heart.




I didn't know you played Ali Bongo. Did you play a lot or just on occasion?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

It was actually my nephew who got me started. I went round his house for my birthday last year and we were messing around on his. The really annoying thing for me is that he is completely self taught. Here are a couple of clips of him. Smug annoying git


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> Makes me wish I could still play, but the aferitis won't let me, sob. I need a nice big Strawberry Collins please, as a sop to my bruised ego and broken heart.


I'm assuming you don't want to try the cocktail on offer. One big Strawberry Collins with fresh Scottish strawberries afloat in it coming up​


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> It's never too late to pick it up again pooch. I bought my first ever piano the first week in November last year. I play every single day and am driving my teacher absolutely nuts with greed for progression. The thing about learning as an adult is that you can steer your learning in the direction you wish it to go. My teacher suggests I am a challenge because I question everything but accepts that this isn't because I wish to contradict her but because I want to know more. She is extremely complimentary about my progress and is appreciative of the graft that I am putting in. The instrument is so versatile that I never cease to wonder at the sounds that I can produce from it and I am still a complete beginner. If you have the time to practice they are not that expensive to buy and mine paid me back after about 4 weeks of pretty constant use.


Carol Dweck an education psychologist coined the phrase incrementalism.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Owen said:


> Carol Dweck an education psychologist coined the phrase incrementalism.




I don't think Carol arrived at the theory overnight but got there bit by bit


----------



## AlisonM

Diabeticliberty said:


> I didn't know you played Ali Bongo. Did you play a lot or just on occasion?


I played a lot up till 6 or so years ago. Got up to Grade 8 (piano and voice) and then went to art school instead of music school. I was on the folk circuit briefly in the 70s as a singer before I got what my gran called a 'proper' job. Music is my second great love behind my fibre arts.

The boy is good.


----------



## mikeyB

Phew...Hannah was just prowling online, and I've still got my cocktails on offer.  Just Northerner to sneak past and we're in for a big night


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> I don't think Carol arrived at the theory overnight but got there bit by bit


Any more jokes as bad as that, and you'll get thrown out of this pub


----------



## Diabeticliberty

AlisonM said:


> I played a lot up till 6 or so years ago. Got up to Grade 8 (piano and voice) and then went to art school instead of music school. I was on the folk circuit briefly in the 70s as a singer before I got what my gran called a 'proper' job. Music is my second great love behind my fibre arts.




That is an extremely high standard.  I fully understand if you don't want anybody seeing or hearing your stuff but if you have anything on YouTube or anywhere else I would dearly love to hear it


----------



## Hazel

Wow DL thank you for posting - what talented pianists - my kind of music, fabulous


----------



## mikeyB

What you drinking Hazel, Tezzz is paying

Special cocktail on tonight...


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> That is an extremely high standard.  I fully understand if you don't want anybody seeing or hearing your stuff but if you have anything on YouTube or anywhere else I would dearly love to hear it


Me too


----------



## Hazel

One of the best live acts I ever saw, was in Edinbugh, where it was Jools Holland and his band/orchestra.     The theatre rocked


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good evening.  Large Scotch, please.  Medicinal purposes.  Oh, the black eye?  Bumped into a door.


----------



## mikeyB

I know why you got the black eye, Mark, but you're among friends here, I won't tell. One large Scotch coming up. Anything in that? By the way, my brother does divorces, he's a solicitor. Would the missus like one of my cocktails?


----------



## Hazel

Bar keep - could I have a pot of tea, when you are ready please, thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Well sure, Hazel. Couple of digestive biccies with that? No carbs in this pub.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> One of the best live acts I ever saw, was in Edinbugh, where it was Jools Holland and his band/orchestra.     The theatre rocked




I wasn't the biggest fan of Amy Winehouse  but this is interesting.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

The repertoire goes on


----------



## AlisonM

Diabeticliberty said:


> That is an extremely high standard.  I fully understand if you don't want anybody seeing or hearing your stuff but if you have anything on YouTube or anywhere else I would dearly love to hear it


Sorry, no. I don't have anything recorded.


----------



## mikeyB

Can we ease up on the music films please, we've no entertainment license in the pub, and puts people off ordering drinks.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I still have some personal issues regarding playing in front of other people.  Playing alone I can really get into a routine and the stuff just flows.  If I realise anybody is listening I tend to become a little bit mechanical and clunky. My teacher tells me the only way around this for me is to play in front of as many people as possible and as often as possible. The thing is though that because I am only playing for personal gratification it doesn't really matter all that much to me. My mate is a guitarist and keeps asking me to go with him to his lessons and accompany him and his guitar teacher. I would be a little bit worried about freezing up which at my stage is a very easy trap to fall in to.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Can we ease up on the music films please, we've no entertainment license in the pub, and puts people off ordering drinks.




Victor Kildare do you not have a heartbeat


----------



## mikeyB

Nope, a wallet


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Then the drinks are on you. Large fruity cocktail of some description please, with a sparkle, umbrella and straw if you please


----------



## AlisonM

@Diabeticliberty, I started out playing with my great grandfather as a very small girl, and listening to other members of the family sing and play. It seemed almost everyone was able to play something, the ceilidh is a great introduction to performing and as a child, we all had our party pieces. My friends' families were the same, no TV then, it was the dark ages after all, and we entertained ourselves. Mum played keyboards, dad the pipes and he sang (he had a gorgeous tenor voice, but was very shy about it). My brother also had a lovely voice... till the hormones kicked in and now he sings like a bird... a crow that is. What I'm trying to say is I grew up with it, everyone competing to do their bit and encouraging the rest of us to have a go too.

When I started out performing myself it was with a large group of friends who sometimes soloed and sometimes played together, so I was eased into it. We spent a couple of summers trauchling round Europe, performing at festivals and singing n bars for our supper. And then there was always a choir to join, I sang in choirs from the very early days, right up until I left London.

I think your teacher is right, sometimes you just have to jump in the deep end. Perhaps, playing with your pal is a good way to get your feet wet, so long as you have a chance to do it with just the two of you at first, then maybe try it at home with the family at a small gathering. Some folk, however, never take to the performing side of things, all that really matters is that you enjoy it.


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> I know why you got the black eye, Mark, but you're among friends here, I won't tell. One large Scotch coming up. Anything in that? By the way, my brother does divorces, he's a solicitor. Would the missus like one of my cocktails?


I think she's staying the night at her mum's.  She won't be in tonight.


----------



## mikeyB

Here's another large one Mark, this is a "set 'em up, Joe" night, I suspect.


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> Then the drinks are on you. Large fruity cocktail of some description please, with a sparkle, umbrella and straw if you please


Haven't you seen the cocktail special advertised earlier? If you don't want that, I can do you another of Alison's Strawberry Collins if you like.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Markey that is the mother of all shiners you are sporting this evening. A chump of fresh steak or a pair of Polaroid sunglasses might not go amiss.


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, DL, that's a bit hypocritical, you woke her up with all that shouting


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I have a small conundrum for you all. If your dog is at your back door, barking it's head come in and your wife at the front door screaming to come in which one do you let in?
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
You obviously let your dog in because when he gets in the house he shuts up


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I got a new book of recipes this afternoon from WH Smiths. It is called 1001 Dishes From Roadkill. For dinner I had a wonderful inventive meal I just can't figure out what to do with the bicycle


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Can anybody tell me the definition of a Yankee?
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
No, ok then ill tell you.  It's the same as a quickie but you do it yourself.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

By the way my fellow forum luvverlies I am now in the process of growing myself a genuine original hairy chinned beard but it's now itching the bejeezus out of my poor scratchy chin. Any suggestions as to how to reduce the irritation would be most gratefully received


----------



## mikeyB

As the proud owner of a closely trimmed beard, I can tell you the irritation passes, but not for the ladies, other than  erm... somebody at the door..


----------



## Mark Parrott

I started beard growing about 7 years ago.  It itches like buggery for a while, but goes eventually.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I grew one once before and it was never this damned itchy. It is starting to be a bit of a nuisance but I am going for the full Viking look. You really can't beat a bit of pillaging


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> The repertoire goes on





Not interested in Amy Winehouse at all

But I love the 2nd one with twin pianos


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Herbie Hancock is an absolute genius. A true musical innovator


----------



## Hazel

Just love that kind of music - such talent.
Not appreciated nearly enough.

DL a beard oh no.    Is this because you hate shaving, or is it a fashion statement, you want to be trendy


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> I grew one once before and it was never this damned itchy. It is starting to be a bit of a nuisance but I am going for the full Viking look. You really can't beat a bit of pillaging


Wot, no rape? Some Viking.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Wot, no rape? Some Viking.




It would appear that every time I make a post of late the eyes of the forum censors peer down at my intestines. I am now choosing my words with some degree of caution.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> Just love that kind of music - such talent.
> Not appreciated nearly enough.
> 
> DL a beard oh no.    Is this because you hate shaving, or is it a fashion statement, you want to be trendy




Hazel it is in fact because I want to look like my mother.


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> It would appear that every time I make a post of late the eyes of the forum censors peer down at my intestines. I am now choosing my words with some degree of caution.


Well if I got away with Orgasms you can get away with rape, surely?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Well if I got away with Orgasms you can get away with rape, surely?




I felt it prudent not to test the theory


----------



## mikeyB

Hey, I've just noticed it's Kim Kardashians birthday today. She's 36, (24, 48.)

We can have a best bum competition.

Oh no, what have I done????


----------



## mikeyB

Hey, I've just noticed I've hit 1000 "likes"! That makes me the most popular barman on the forum

Oh, I've just realised, I'm the only barman on the forum.

Bugger.


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hazel it is in fact because I want to look like my mother.



Oh how I laughed out loud at this - Inwould be surprised if you didn't hear me - fab


----------



## Mark Parrott

Back to beards, right now l look a right hairy monster. Beard & hair totally out of control.  I will be cutting my hair this weekend. If you want a pic before l do, please shout now.  Otherwise, keep your peace.


----------



## mikeyB

A before and after would be good. Whichever matches the Crimewatch Photofit would be best, I think. (I always look like at least one on the photos bit of that programme)


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Would that be the one of the dodgy looking woman standing on the street corner


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> Would that be the one of the dodgy looking woman standing on the street corner


Have you been peeping in the showers???


----------



## Amigo

I'm back in from the rock fest and he was quite delicious  I'd better not partake of any further alcoholic beverages but hope you've all had a great night


----------



## Hazel

Night everyone - sleep tight


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Night everyone - sleep tight



Night Hazel, I'll be following you shortly...been a long day


----------



## mikeyB

Night. Hope the tinnitus clears up by tomorrow, Amigo. If you haven't got tinnitus, it wasn't a proper rock show


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Night. Hope the tinnitus clears up by tomorrow, Amigo. If you haven't got tinnitus, it wasn't a proper rock show



Sorry can't hear you Mikey but night night anyway


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, sorry I'm late opening, bit of an off day, but firing on all cylinders now.

As it's Saturday, and my cocktail last night was not as popular as I thought, I still have overstock of Amoretto. Tonight's is Vitamin packed, and on my trawl through heritage cocktails I've discovered the Alabama Slammer. This is equal parts Amaretto, sloe gin and Southern Comfort, stirred and topped up with fresh orange juice, served with ice and a slice of candied orange.

Don't say I don't look after you - Vitamin C, anti-oxidants from the sloe and orange, and all the anti-oxidants will protect against hangovers. So get steaming, get healthy. That's tonight's motto


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right gang, sorry I'm late opening, bit of an off day, but firing on all cylinders now.
> 
> As it's Saturday, and my cocktail last night was not as popular as I thought, I still have overstock of Amoretto. Tonight's is Vitamin packed, and on my trawl through heritage cocktails I've discovered the Alabama Slammer. This is equal parts Amaretto, sloe gin and Southern Comfort, stirred and topped up with fresh orange juice, served with ice and a slice of candied orange.
> 
> Don't say I don't look after you - Vitamin C, anti-oxidants from the sloe and orange, and all the anti-oxidants will protect against hangovers. So get steaming, get healthy. That's tonight's motto



Sounds very slurpable Mike but maybe a bit carby for me. Go on then I'll have to try one!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm definitely coming down with an infection. I cannot keep my sugars down today. I've eaten one slice of toast that I bolused for at 10am yet my sugars are 15. Can't get em down. Same like the other day. Plus my ear hurts, my head feels like I've been banging it against a wall, it hurts when I swallow and I'm basically wallowing in self pity. I cancelled a shift today and stayed in bed until 12pm!


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Sounds very slurpable Mike but maybe a bit carby for me. Go on then I'll have to try one!


All the carbs are virtual in this establishment, madam, reality is left at the door. Is the hearing better today?

The very first Alabama Slammer is yours, enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm definitely coming down with an infection. I cannot keep my sugars down today. I've eaten one slice of toast that I bolused for at 10am yet my sugars are 15. Can't get em down. Same like the other day. Plus my ear hurts, my head feels like I've been banging it against a wall, it hurts when I swallow and I'm basically wallowing in self pity. I cancelled a shift today and stayed in bed until 12pm!


How fortuitous, Miss Rosie. Sorry to hear you are poorly. It's as though I'm psychic - the Alabama Slammer could have been designed for treating colds. One of these inside you and you won't care you're not well.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> All the carbs are virtual in this establishment, madam, reality is left at the door. Is the hearing better today?
> 
> The very first Alabama Slammer is yours, enjoy




Yes suspending reality for a while sounds quite inviting at the moment Mike so throw in some peanuts with that please


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, didn't I put the peanuts out on the bar? Sorry, they are fresh. Haven't reached maximum bacterial contamination yet, but please help yourself


----------



## AlisonM

Sounds good to me, barkeep, 1 of those for me please.

Hope you feel better soon @Rosiecarmel, get some virtual carbs in yer girl, you'll not regret it.


----------



## AlisonM

Watch out for those peanuts folks, last time I had a couple of his peanuts I was channelling Jimmy Carter for a week.


----------



## mikeyB

Alison, One Alabama Slammer coming up, though it might potentiate the Jimmy Carter nightmare


----------



## Hazel

Can I have one please too kind sir, thanks


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> potentiate


I really, really hope you mean alleviate, or even ameliorate.


----------



## Jonsi

Evening all...evening Kildare, can I have a pint of your concoction please?... any Bombay Mix left or did Rosie scoff the lot?


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, continuing the Alabama theme, there's a few bonus tracks from the Allman Brothers and Lynyrd Skynyrd on the jukebox.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Can I have one please too kind sir, thanks


Evening Hazel, keeping well? One Alabama Slammer coming your way


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> I really, really hope you mean alleviate, or even ameliorate.


Oh aye, that's what I meant, alleviate


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Evening Hazel, keeping well? One Alabama Slammer coming your way





Yes thank you Mike - all better


----------



## Hazel

Rosie pet how are feeling tonight

Sorry to hear you were not ceeling too chipper.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'll have a cocktail please. My BS has also been up a bit @Rosiecarmel. Got this annoying sore throat that's been hanging around for days.


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> Evening all...evening Kildare, can I have a pint of your concoction please?... any Bombay Mix left or did Rosie scoff the lot?


You uncouth Welshman, this cocktail is served in a Collins glass. Never seen the Tom Cruise classic 'Cocktail'? But here's one anyway. 

And we always have Bombay Mix, it comes in 50kg sacks from Patel's Fake Oriental Stuff.


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> I'll have a cocktail please. My BS has also been up a bit @Rosiecarmel. Got this annoying sore throat that's been hanging around for days.


One Alabama Slammer coming up. That black eye is healing up nicely, If I may say so, sir


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Sorry @Jonsi I am unwell therefore I get priority over the Bombay Mix 

@Hazel I feel terrible. I took a HUGE correction dose yet still on 14... I've taken cold and flu meds in the hope they'll help. Got a bit of a temperature too...

@mikeyB an alabama slammer sounds like just the thing I need right now!


----------



## mikeyB

There is a small competition running at the moment. Which barman in which film am I imitating in tone?

And one Alabama Slammer for the young lady...


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> You uncouth Welshman, this cocktail is served in a Collins glass. Never seen the Tom Cruise classic 'Cocktail'? But here's one anyway.
> 
> And we always have Bombay Mix, it comes in 50kg sacks from Patel's Fake Oriental Stuff.


OK... I don't really mind who makes the glass so if if I have to have it in a Collins pint glass then that'll be fine.

As for the Bombay Mix don't forget that Manual Handling guidance says you shouldn't be lifting more than 25kg on your own... you don't want to go pulling a muscle.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

mikeyB said:


> By the way, continuing the Alabama theme, there's a few bonus tracks from the Allman Brothers and Lynyrd Skynyrd on the jukebox.


The Allman brothers wrote the Top Gear theme apparently. It's called Jessica.
There you go. Bit of trivia for you


----------



## Jonsi

Bit more trivia...Bart Simpson's headmaster is named in honour of Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Hazel

@Hazel I feel terrible. I took a HUGE correction dose yet still on 14... I've taken cold and flu meds in the hope they'll help. Got a bit of cold




God help you Rosie you are not having muck luck at tje moment.   Take care and be good to yourself xx


----------



## Mark T

Greyhound Gal said:


> The Allman brothers wrote the Top Gear theme apparently. It's called Jessica.
> There you go. Bit of trivia for you


"Jessica"  pre-dates Top Gear by some years...

Otherwise, Jarre based Oxygen on the Tommorows World theme and Led Zep borrowed Whole Lotta Love from TOTP (which given their history is plausible)


----------



## mikeyB

Mark T said:


> "Jessica"  pre-dates Top Gear by some years...
> 
> Otherwise, Jarre based Oxygen on the Tommorows World theme and Led Zep borrowed Whole Lotta Love from TOTP (which given their history is plausible)


Well of course it did. They just borrowed it for Top gear. GG is right, they did write the Top Gear theme. She didn't say it was written for Top Gear. So if sir would like to apologise to GG for, shall we say, a slight touch of sarcasm?


----------



## Mark T

mikeyB said:


> Well of course it did. They just borrowed it for Top gear. GG is right, they did write the Top Gear theme. She didn't say it was written for Top Gear. So if sir would like to apologise to GG for, shall we say, a slight touch of sarcasm?


Apologise, never.  There was nothing wrong.  It was only the best statement with the very best facts.  It was just superb what I wrote because I only write superb things just like all my work.  It's top quality, bigger and better than everyone elses


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, Mark, what are doing in here and not buying a drink? There's no charge in here, sir.

And a fine defence, if I may say so


----------



## Mark T

mikeyB said:


> By the way, Mark, what are doing in here and not buying a drink? There's no charge in here, sir.
> 
> And a fine defence, if I may say so


Can I have a nightcap please barman, and something to snack on as well


----------



## Jonsi

Here...have some Bombay Mix.  He's gone and bought 50kg and the Best Before date is next Thursday. @Rosiecarmel is doing her best but...


----------



## mikeyB

Certainly sir, one cognac, and a pack of Beef and onion Hula Hoops, on the house Please ignore Jonsi, he seems to have got out of his cell again.


----------



## Amigo

I've just choked on my Saturday night special cocktail. Do I detect a Led Zeppelin detractor in the house tonight (Mark). If so I'll just have to take my peanuts to a different joint!


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I've just choked on my Saturday night special cocktail. Do I detect a Led Zeppelin detractor in the house tonight (Mark). If so I'll just have to take my peanuts to a different joint!


Yes indeed, madam. Not forgotten, I assure you. And there are no other joints. You've always been here, and you always will be here


----------



## mikeyB

Come on gang, which barman, which film?


----------



## Jonsi

Moe Szyslak in Simpsons :The Movie??


----------



## mikeyB

Wrong, Jonsi. Not a comedy. Far from it, in fact.


----------



## AlisonM

Amigo said:


> I've just choked on my Saturday night special cocktail. Do I detect a Led Zeppelin detractor in the house tonight (Mark). If so I'll just have to take my peanuts to a different joint!


A what? Where? Lemme atem, lemme atem, I'll murderise em.

Another whatever that was and a dried frog pill please brakeep.


----------



## Hazel

Not into Led Zeppelin oe such, so I will call it a night

Cheers x


----------



## mikeyB

Good night Hazel, and referring to a post elsewhere, the scars are on the outside, not on the person inside


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> A what? Where? Lemme atem, lemme atem, I'll murderise em.
> 
> Another whatever that was and a dried frog pill please brakeep.


Here, have another Alabama Slammer and a dried frog pill. Meanwhile, I'm putting on the jukebox the best live rock album ever - Ten Years After Live At Filmore East.


----------



## mikeyB

Last orders folks, going to bed soon. Saturday night. Who knows? My luck could be in


----------



## Owen

Half n half before work then please


----------



## Diabeticliberty

In the real world I am quite horribly drunk. In the real world, virtual world or war of the worlds Led Zeppelin is wrong, wrong wrong on sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many levels. A bit like a cat in a tumble drier


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Good night Hazel, and referring to a post elsewhere, the scars are on the outside, not on the person inside




That was a very kind thought Mike, thank you very much x


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> In the real world I am quite horribly drunk. In the real world, virtual world or war of the worlds Led Zeppelin is wrong, wrong wrong on sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many levels. A bit like a cat in a tumble drier[/QUOTE?
> 
> 
> How's the head?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel my head this morning feels quite troubled. It is as if a million small pygmies crawled through my ear overnight and did a barefoot dance on my brain. I have come here to post today's joke and then it's back to bobo's for me. Bobo's by the way was my mother's term for when her poorly son needed some kip


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hazel my head this morning feels quite troubled. It is as if a million small pygmies crawled through my ear overnight and did a barefoot dance on my brain. I have come here to post today's joke and then it's back to bobo's for me. Bobo's by the way was my mother's term for when her poorly son needed some kip



Your post alcohol induced malady is nothing compared to the sickness you suffer by not appreciating Led Zeppelin my poor unraveled Bodice! 
That band run as the soundtrack to my life and I feel musically richer for it 

But, there's a musical lid to fit each pot and I have it on good authority that some people even idolise Kate Bush on here  (I felt that metaphorical clip!) lol

You need a greasy spoon breakfast after your Bobo DL
Does the pub do brekky like Wetherspoons?


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, DL your bad head is a punishment from the almighty for not appreciating Led Zeppelin. 

Anyway, nobody seems to have spotted which cinematic barman I was imtitating last night.

Clue time. The actor who played him was Joe Turkel


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, the pub doesn't do brekky, not since the inspectors condemned the kitchen. Not fair, I thought the mice were cute.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Your post alcohol induced malady is nothing compared to the sickness you suffer by not appreciating Led Zeppelin my poor unraveled Bodice!
> That band run as the soundtrack to my life and I feel musically richer for it
> 
> But, there's a musical lid to fit each pot and I have it on good authority that some people even idolise Kate Bush on here  (I felt that metaphorical clip!) lol
> 
> You need a greasy spoon breakfast after your Bobo DL
> Does the pub do brekky like Wetherspoons?





Blimey O'Relilly I feel like I have taken a severe reprimand from Giles Brandreth 

My pot lid this morning doth feel like it has a rather large crack in it. As regards Led Zeppelin I think I would go over and see George Bush in concert let alone crackpot Kate￼￼￼  rather than subject my poor tired old ears to a zillion decibels of heavy meckel.


----------



## mikeyB

Led Zeppelin were not a heavy metal band. Blues/rock heavily influenced by English folk. Aye, they were loud, but so is a hundred piece orchestra.

Right, that's enough pompous drivel. I'm busy researching other health giving cocktails like last night's


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Victor Kildare you should be struck off and have your stethoscope confiscated. Your spooky kind of medicine seems a little bit witch doctory to me. Pray tell, do you have a bone through your nose and are sacrificial chickens ever part of a treatment regime?


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> Victor Kildare you should be struck off and have your stethoscope confiscated. Your spooky kind of medicine seems a little bit witch doctory you me. Pray tell, do you have a bone through your nose and are sacrificial chickens ever part of a treatment regime?



The 'sacrificial chickens'...that's what got the Health Inspectors interested in the first place


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> Victor Kildare you should be struck off and have your stethoscope confiscated. Your spooky kind of medicine seems a little bit witch doctory you me. Pray tell, do you have a bone through your nose and are sacrificial chickens ever part of a treatment regime?


Enough of your racial stereotypes from the Beano in 1975. I give people what they need. They didn't want Orgasms on Friday night, that was a misjudgement of the consumers, but the Alabama Slammer went down a treat. It's not voodoo, it's targeted marketing


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> The 'sacrificial chickens'...that's what got the Health Inspectors interested in the first place


No it wasn't, it was the cockroach poo.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

You do not understand at all. The Beano circa 1975 is the entire code of how I live my life. You cannot just dispense with my moral compass with the mere wave of your surgical glove and the merest hint of a smell of medical ether. Without my Beano to live by I would be lost in a maelstrom of immoral terpitude without the means to navigate to a safe shore. Ho, ho ho sailor


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> You do not understand at all. The Beano circa 1975 is the entire code of how I live my life. You cannot just dispense with my moral compass with the mere wave of your surgical glove and the merest hint of a smell of medical ether. Without my Beano to live by I would be lost in a maelstrom of immoral terpitude without the means to navigate to a safe shore. Ho, ho ho sailor



You're on good form for a man with the hangover from Hell!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> You're on good form for a man with the hangover from Hell!




It's all I can do to stop myself from falling asleep in lmy Shreddies. I only eat them because once I collect 4 more coupons from the boxes I can get myself a pair of genuine Power Rangers pyjamas. After this it's back to Sugar Puffs.





Please note Sugar Puffs are not an appropriate breakfast for diabetics. I only suggested that I eat them to introduce a little shock and awe factor. I really eat lard for breakfast


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Diabeticliberty said:


> You do not understand at all. The Beano circa 1975 is the entire code of how I live my life. You cannot just dispense with my moral compass with the mere wave of your surgical glove and the merest hint of a smell of medical ether. Without my Beano to live by I would be lost in a maelstrom of immoral terpitude without the means to navigate to a safe shore. Ho, ho ho sailor


And I thought you may be a Viz man...


----------



## Steff

Morning,
Good ol warm lemonadewith drop of Bourbon for me to soothe my throat . ta


----------



## mikeyB

Jeez, Steff, bit early, but as it's medicinal I don't mind a bit. One bourbon with warmed lemonade. Gargle before swallowing.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Greyhound Gal said:


> And I thought you may be a Viz man...




Just for you pooch a few letterbocks from said publication:



 Last week I attended an AA meeting, and to my horror, each person
present stood up and openly admitted to being an alcoholic. I'm not
having these boastful drunkards repairing my car. I can only hope the
RAC have more responsible employees.
Hugie Dixon, West Drayton

' Alton Towers - Where the magic never ends', or so the commercial says.
Imagine my disappointment when it closed at 7.30.
Colin Hill

Peter Andre might look smug in all his wedding pictures, but I'd just
like to remind him that, as a Playboy reader, I have seen his wife
naked. He hasn't seen my wife, so who has the last laugh?
P, Leeds

Did anyone else feel that Mel Gibson's remake of the classic Life of
Brian wasn't anywhere near as funny as the original?
Anon

How come rap artist Dr. Dre can use the 'N' word on his multi-million
selling albums and win a MOBO award, yet when I used it at my son's
football match I was asked to leave the park? Once again, it's one law
for the rich and another for the poor.
Reg Ashcroft, Bradford

Never mind ventriloquists like Keith Harris and Roger DeCourcey. What
about Professor Stephen Hawking? I saw him on telly blathering on about
galaxies for hours and I never saw his lips move once. Genius.
Mike Woods, e-mail

Hats off to the witty burglars who stole my entire CD collection with
the exception of "There is Nothing Left to Lose" by the Foo Fighters. I
hope that when sentencing, the judge takes into account their splendid
sense of humour.
Chris Scaife,
Jesmond

I see on the news that Lord Hutton says he is "satisfied that David
Kelly took his own life". He may not have liked Dr Kelly that much, but
isn't this taking gloating just a little too far?
Dave Owen, Edinburgh

I never worry about the destination when I'm going on holiday. My Dad is
Iranian and my mum is Irish, so I spend most of the time in customs.
Stan

What's all this nonsense about that 66-year-old Romanian woman being the
world's oldest mum? So what? My mum's 97!
Thomas J

When I nipped into a McDonald's to use their toilets the other day, I
was confronted by a spotty teenager mopping up vomit just by the
lavatory. On the back of his T-shirt it said 'I'm Lovin' it!' Funny, but
the poor sod's face told a different story.
Tommo, Hull

I was being chased by a police dog last week, and made the mistake of
trying to escape through a little tunnel, over a see-saw and through a
hoop of fire. It finally caught me as I was weaving in and out of some
sticks.
Stan Herschel

I don't know why cigarette manufacturers put those big warning stickers
on the side of their packets. If anything, it is likely to put people
off buying the product.
Mark Mayhem

Whilst eating a Birdseye Potato Waffle the other day, I was sickened to be
able to fashion acrude swastika from the compressed starch matrix. And their Alphabites
are no better. After carefully selecting a plateful, I was able to spell
out 'Hitler is nice' if I used a z on its side for an n. How long are
the frozen food giants going to be allowed to get away with this?
Billington Smyth


'You never close your eyes any more when I kiss your lips...'wrote the
Righteous Brothers in their 1964 hit. Well, to be fair, in order to see
that your bird's not closing her eyes when you're copping off with her
you would have to have your eyes open as well. I reckon the relationship is
dead in the water and they should end it now before they both get hurt.
Mason, Rumpunter

The saying goes, 'See a penny, pick it up, and all day long you'll have
good luck.' Well I beg to differ. I'm a matador, and whilst picking a
penny up at work the other day I was badly gored in the anus. That's not
good luck in my book.
Milos el Standish, Barcelona

If Eastenders is so true to life, how come none of the loveable Cockney
characters are Man Utd supporters?
P. Sullivan, Birkenhead .

They say football is a game of two halves. Not for me it isn't. I
regularly down eight or nine pints whilst watching a live game on Sky TV
in my local.
D Evans, London

If smoking is bad for you, how come it cures Salmon?
Stalker, Bournemouth

If, as Freddie Mercury claimed, fat bottomed girls make the rocking
world go round, isn't it about time that the city of Nottingham received some
recognition for its contribution to astrophysics?
Neil Sedgwick, Derby .

These so-called speed bumps are a joke. If anything, they slow you down.
Tim Wakefield, Surrey .

Now I've been going out with my girlfriend for some time, it seems OK
when I break wind in bed. It's when I follow through that the petty
arguments begin. I will never understand women.
Chris Mapply, Carshalton..

Davina McCall says that dangling off a helicopter over the Grand Canyon
on a 700 foot bungee rope was the most terrifying and dangerous thing
she has ever done. She must be forgetting that she went out with Stan
Collymore.
M Duckworth, Poole

So Sting is able to shag his wife for five hours without going off. I
know how he feels. My wife is no oil painting either.
J Leonard, Hull .

To call Dr Harold Shipman ' Britain 's worst serial killer' is utter
nonsense. With more confirmed kills to his name than any other UK-based
murderer, surely Dr.. Shipman is ' Britain 's best serial killer'.

Colin Stagg, who was arrested in connection with one killing and turned
out not to have done it in the first place, would qualify as the
country's 'Worst Mass Murderer'.
Danny King, Balham

I heard recently that, on average, Alex Ferguson receives two turds in
the post each week. What I want to know is, who's sending the other one?
K Libretto, Welling


----------



## mikeyB




----------



## Amigo

Made me chuckle mightily!


----------



## Amigo

No afternoon drinkies for me. I've just had a lovely home made lasagne and am disgracefully stuffed (lots of veggies with it to ease the guilt however) 

Have all my fellow pub people dined yet?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> No afternoon drinkies for me. I've just had a lovely home made lasagne and am disgracefully stuffed (lots of veggies with it to ease the guilt however)
> 
> Have all my fellow pub people dined yet?




I am stumbling around my house like an old wino. I went to the freezer and dragged out a chunk of steak which is defrosting for dinner tonight. The best I could manage for now was bacon on wholemeal toast. The crackling of the bacon under the grill just served to aggravate my ropey old headache. I think I might sneak off back to bed for an hour or so to soothe my fevered brow. Woe is me woe, woe woe


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> I am stumbling around my house like an old wino. I went to the freezer and dragged out a chunk of steak which is defrosting for dinner tonight. The best I could manage for now was bacon on wholemeal toast. The crackling of the bacon under the grill just served to aggravate my ropey old headache. I think I might sneak off back to bed for an hour or so to soothe my fevered brow. Woe is me woe, woe woe



I'm sure they'll be a doctor around in a minute with suitable advice....I'd have suggested the bacon, some paracetamol with plenty of liquid and a lay down


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I've been dwelling in a corner here since last night. I may have fallen asleep on the sofa!

I have not eaten yet. I cannot face it but that is down to me being rather quite unwell. I think a trip to my doctors may be in order tomorrow morning. 

Is it too early for a hot chocolate with baileys in?!


----------



## Amigo

Rosiecarmel said:


> I've been dwelling in a corner here since last night. I may have fallen asleep on the sofa!
> 
> I have not eaten yet. I cannot face it but that is down to me being rather quite unwell. I think a trip to my doctors may be in order tomorrow morning.
> 
> Is it too early for a hot chocolate with baileys in?!



Never too early for a virtual one Rosie  hope you feel better soon


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Amigo said:


> Never too early for a virtual one Rosie  hope you feel better soon



Thanks, Amigo! I normally work when I'm unwell unless it's contagious as I don't wanna infect my patients! But I have zero energy and the pain in my ear/head isn't going away so a trip to the doctors seems necessary.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

DL I knew it. You've the entire back catalogue behind your piano


----------



## Mark Parrott

I had a bacon butty for breakfast.  Had Burgen instead of the Warburton's stuff & had a much better result.  Got a couple of pork chops out the freezer for tonights dinner.  Think i'll do them with some roasted veg.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Greyhound Gal said:


> DL I knew it. You've the entire back catalogue behind your piano




Hey pooch it is one if not the most important publication since the Magna Carta. Actually it is probably more important.  The Magna Carta just lays out a few things regarding civil liberties and other boring stuff. Viz gave us Lennie Left, Millie Tant, Alexander Graham Bellend and Auntie Clockwise. Far more edifying material in my book


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott said:


> I had a bacon butty for breakfast.  Had Burgen instead of the Warburton's stuff & had a much better result.  Got a couple of pork chops out the freezer for tonights dinner.  Think i'll do them with some roasted veg.




Hey Markeybaby, for dinner I've got steak defrosting a headache from the bowels of hell and absolutely no idea what I'm gonna have with the steak. Providing it's not steak and headache then I'm on to a vastly improved outlook


----------



## mikeyB

Rosiecarmel said:


> I've been dwelling in a corner here since last night. I may have fallen asleep on the sofa!
> 
> I have not eaten yet. I cannot face it but that is down to me being rather quite unwell. I think a trip to my doctors may be in order tomorrow morning.
> 
> Is it too early for a hot chocolate with baileys in?!


Sorry, Rosie, I've been stuffing my face with Beluga Caviar and oak smoked line caught salmon. Actually, that's a lie. It was a ham sandwich. I can certainly do a hot chocolate with Baileys, and an extra splash of Jamiesons for the cold


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I'm sure they'll be a doctor around in a minute with suitable advice....I'd have suggested the bacon, some paracetamol with plenty of liquid and a lay down


I don't do house calls


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, here's tonight's cocktail recipe, more for the girls than the boys, but boy is it delicious. It's the legendary Black Forest Gateau, 1 part cherry brandy, 1part Kahlua coffeee liqueur, and one and a half parts Baileys Irish Cream, and, just for tonight, a sprinkle of Green&Black 70% on top, or, if you prefer, a hand moulded  chocolate straw in the shape of a miniaturised mans you know what if there are any hen parties in. That's in Cadbury Dairy Milk for the correct wilt. I mean melt, sorry.

We cater for all tastes (usually bad) in this bar


----------



## Jonsi

Actual size in my case


----------



## Jonsi

Went to Caernarfon castle today to see the Poppies from Tower of London. Free admission, they're there until Nov 22.


----------



## mikeyB

What are you doing in an English "up yours" castle? No residual bitterness at being 'pacified"?

I suppose that's the difference between the Welsh, and the Scots and Irish who can bear grudges for at least a millennium.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> What are you doing in an English "up yours" castle? No residual bitterness at being 'pacified"?
> 
> I suppose that's the difference between the Welsh, and the Scots and Irish who can bear grudges for at least a millennium.




All of you heathen races were not pacified by the English. You were civilised by us. We give you peace, order, gas and electricity and in return you gave us The Krankies, Jimmy Cricket and the band The Alarm who sang 68 Guns. Who then do you suppose got the really shitty end of the stick? All of you ingrates keep on and on about independence. Anybody would think that the English abused your people for centuries and nicked most of your natural resources.  Show a little gratitude people 


Mind you the Welsh have given us Katherine Jenkins and as far as I am concerned  that pays us back in full


----------



## Owen

Can I get a Rob Roy please


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> All of you heathen races were not pacified by the English. You were civilised by us. We give you peace, order, gas and electricity and in return you gave us The Krankies, Jimmy Cricket and the band The Alarm who sang 68 Guns. Who then do you suppose got the really shitty end of the stick? All of you ingrates keep on and on about independence. Anybody would think that the English abused your people for centuries and nicked most of your natural resources.  Show a little gratitude people
> 
> 
> Mind you the Welsh have given us Katherine Jenkins and as far as I am concerned  that pays us back in full


Bit ugly, but the voice of an angel.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Owen said:


> Bit ugly, but the voice of an angel.




Have some carbolic soap to wash those 'bit ugly' words from your mouth. She has the voice of an angel, is absolutely stunning and best of all she has tits to die for. What's not to like?


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> All of you heathen races were not pacified by the English. You were civilised by us. We give you peace, order, gas and electricity and in return you gave us The Krankies, Jimmy Cricket and the band The Alarm who sang 68 Guns. Who then do you suppose got the really shitty end of the stick? All of you ingrates keep on and on about independence. Anybody would think that the English abused your people for centuries and nicked most of your natural resources.  Show a little gratitude people
> 
> 
> Mind you the Welsh have given us Katherine Jenkins and as far as I am concerned  that pays us back in full


In the Scottish enlightenment, Scotland had 70% literacy rates at a time when the English were putting X and thumb mark on their mortgage applications, so  who civilised whom, exactly?


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> Have some carbolic soap to wash those 'bit ugly' words from your mouth. She has the voice of an angel, is absolutely stunning and best of all she has tits to die for. What's not to like?


I did not know she was into ornithology, you learn something new each day. KYFHO (I wonder how many will Google this) she's ours.


----------



## Lindarose

At the mention of cadburys dairy milk my ears pricked up! Please can I have one of them in any shape or form. And whatever cocktail it comes with.


----------



## mikeyB

For once, I agree with DL on Katherine Jenkins. I certainly wouldn't kick her out of bed on a cold night, and she could sing me to sleep as well.

Lindarose, cocktails aren't served until seven. Where were you brought up, for heavens sake?

If you say Norwich, then your solecism is forgiven, you'd know no better, but they are still not being served till seven no matter how much you want a chocolate willy.


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> For once, I agree with DL on Katherine Jenkins. I certainly wouldn't kick her out of bed on a cold night, and she could sing me to sleep as well.
> 
> Lindarose, cocktails aren't served until seven. Where were you brought up, for heavens sake?


And the Rob Roy?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Is Max Boyce still alive?


----------



## AlisonM

Owen said:


> Can I get a Rob Roy please


Me too. I've had a horrible day and need a pick me up.


----------



## mikeyB

Owen said:


> I did not know she was into ornithology, you learn something new each day. KYFHO (I wonder how many will Google this) she's ours.


Language like that will get you thrown out of here if you're not careful. This is a civilised joint, thank you.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> For once, I agree with DL on Katherine Jenkins. I certainly wouldn't kick her out of bed on a cold night, and she could sing me to sleep as well.
> 
> Lindarose, cocktails aren't served until seven. Where were you brought up, for heavens sake?
> 
> If you say Norwich, then your solecism is forgiven, you'd know no better, but they are still not being served till seven no matter how much you want a chocolate willy.





Woah, woah woah sweet child of mine. What's with the 'for once I agree with DL'? I thought you and I were singing a constant duet from the diabetic hymn sheet? I do not take well to being cast adrift and forced to sing solo cos it suits your crazy agenda. Come away from the darkside and back to the DL fold where it's warm and safe. We have free drugs, free liquor, ladies of questionable morality and we even have a pipe player


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott said:


> Is Max Boyce still alive?




Yes he works in the Wrexham Branch of Lidl. He packs a first class carrier bag


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, ok, a Rob Roy for Owen and Alison. Though that's just a Manhattan with more vermouth., can't understand why you want that, the price is the same, 5 virtual pounds


----------



## mikeyB

It's currently Chelsea 4 Manchester U 0. Why is there no snigger Smiley?


----------



## mikeyB

Sod it, my BG is 3.2. Must be working too hard. Back in 5.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Have some carbolic soap to wash those 'bit ugly' words from your mouth. She has the voice of an angel, is absolutely stunning and best of all she has tits to die for. What's not to like?


Oh no...you've used one of my 'trigger' words.  

As a heterosexual woman I'm not influenced KJ's physical assets.  I listen to her voice...and it's an abomination!!   Any member of the chorus from ROH, ENO, WNO, ON etc could show her a clean pair of heels.  When La Jenkins is wheeled out to sing at any event my immediate reaction is to stop watching.  It's a terrible pity that most people think she's an opera singer.  

Only two things are guaranteed to wind me up...withholding chocolate and bleedin' Katherine Jenkins 

A big stiff one please Mikey.  Cheers.


----------



## mikeyB

Later, Marsbar. Here's your drink, a long Double G&T. Cocktails at 7. I'm still trying to figure out how I hit 2.8 before I got to the jelly babies


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Later, Marsbar. Here's your drink, a long Double G&T. Cocktails at 7. I'm still trying to figure out how I hit 2.8 before I got to the jelly babies




You ok now?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Oh no...you've used one of my 'trigger' words.
> 
> As a heterosexual woman I'm not influenced KJ's physical assets.  I listen to her voice...and it's an abomination!!   Any member of the chorus from ROH, ENO, WNO, ON etc could show her a clean pair of heels.  When La Jenkins is wheeled out to sing at any event my immediate reaction is to stop watching.  It's a terrible pity that most people think she's an opera singer.
> 
> Only two things are guaranteed to wind me up...withholding chocolate and bleedin' Katherine Jenkins
> 
> A big stiff one please Mikey.  Cheers.





She's a better singer than me so I know she's really good


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> You ok now?


Yup, 3.8, going up and thinking straight.


----------



## Owen

Dr Lecter, are you back with us, a Chianti if you're okay and some nice liver


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Yup, 3.8, going up and thinking straight.




Glad to hear it. Keep an eye on yourself Tarzan


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> She's a better singer than me so I know she's really good


If I was female I would become gay in the company of such a fine Welsh export


----------



## mikeyB

Owen said:


> Dr Lecter, are you back with us, a Chianti if you're okay and some nice liver


I can do the liver, but we're right out of fava beans. Sorry


----------



## mikeyB

Owen said:


> If I was female I would become gay in the company of such a fine Welsh export


I'm still trying to get my head round that statement. I'm not at all sure it makes sense.


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> I'm still trying to get my head round that statement. I'm not at all sure it makes sense.


It made sense in my head


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> I'm still trying to get my head round that statement. I'm not at all sure it makes sense.




I think he means that Katherine Jenkins might make a red blooded woman blue blooded or something like that


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> I can do the liver, but we're right out of fava beans. Sorry


Damn


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> I think he means that Katherine Jenkins might make a red blooded woman blue blooded or something like that


Yep, hole in one.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> She's a better singer than me so I know she's really good


If you can hold a tune and resist the temptation to put on a pretentious Hyacinth Bouquet style telephone voice...then you're a far better singer than Jenkins


----------



## AlisonM

Oy, brakeep, where's my Rob Roy?


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> If you can hold a tune and resist the temptation to put on a pretentious Hyacinth Bouquet style telephone voice...then you're a far better singer than Jenkins


Go on admit it


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> If I was female I would become gay in the company of such a fine Welsh export


I can think of a proper 'fine Welsh export'.  How does Tom Jones affect your fluid sexuality?


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> I can think of a proper 'fine Welsh export'.  How does Tom Jones affect your fluid sexuality?


Nah, now Bryn Yem


----------



## Owen

Oh oh oh, just remembered Catherine Zeta Jones, drool.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

AlisonM said:


> Oy, brakeep, where's my Rob Roy?


Brakeeep...have you been drinking all afternoon or is there something we should know about Kildare and lingerie?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

In a strange twist of irony I have been working on playing this song on piano for a few weeks and finished the article on my last lesson on Thursday.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> Nah, now Bryn Yem


Is he your fella Owen?


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> Is he your fella Owen?


Only on every other Saturday


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> In a strange twist of irony I have been working on playing this song on piano for a few weeks and finished the article on my last lesson on Thursday.


MY EARS....OH GOD, MY EARS ARE BLEEDING


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I am not trying to prop myself up as some kind of 'Johnny Hardpants' individual but I really did not expect t to still be awake at this time after last night's drunken silliness. I was extremely worse for wear.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> MY EARS....OH GOD, MY EARS ARE BLEEDING




Toadstool my playing ain't that bad. I make a half decent fist of the piece


----------



## AlisonM

Marsbartoastie said:


> Brakeeep...have you been drinking all afternoon or is there something we should know about Kildare and lingerie?


Not telling.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Diabeticliberty said:


> In a strange twist of irony I have been working on playing this song on piano for a few weeks and finished the article on my last lesson on Thursday.



What a beautiful song! I've never heard it before.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

AlisonM said:


> Not telling.





Yaaaaaay Ali Bongo, tell us all about Kildare's spooky cross dressing habits. We promise to keep it strictly within the confines of my overly large mouth and distinct inability to keep anything secret. You know then that the whole wide world will not find out.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Rosiecarmel said:


> What a beautiful song! I've never heard it before.


Oh no...Caramel has joined the Jenkins fans over on the dark side!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Yaaaaaay Ali Bongo, tell us all about Kildare's spooky cross dressing habits. We promise to keep it strictly within the confines of my overly large mouth and distinct inability to keep anything secret. You know then that the whole wide world will not find out.


Perhaps he keeps a souvenir from each of his victims...serial killer stylie.  The tabloids would dub him The Brakeeper


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Marsbartoastie said:


> Oh no...Caramel has joined the Jenkins fans over on the dark side!



Funnily enough, Caramel was my nickname in high school... But let's not go there!!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Rosiecarmel said:


> Funnily enough, Caramel was my nickname in high school... But let's not go there!!!!




I wonder why ever they called you caramel? Let's go there


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Rosiecarmel said:


> Funnily enough, Caramel was my nickname in high school... But let's not go there!!!!


It's a beautiful nickname.  Sweet, tempting and delicious...what's not to like?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Diabeticliberty said:


> I wonder why ever they called you caramel? Let's go there



Because like marsbar says... Im sweet, tempting and delicious


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> It's a beautiful nickname.  Sweet, tempting and delicious...what's not to like?




Yes and it makes you sticky. There really is nothing to not like


----------



## Owen

Rosiecarmel said:


> Funnily enough, Caramel was my nickname in high school... But let's not go there!!!!


Now  help us out of you were to have a female relationship, Catherine Jenkins, yes or no


----------



## Diabeticliberty

At school they used to call me Nicholas. This was how I left most of the girls in my fifth year class


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Owen said:


> Now  help us out of you were to have a female relationship, Catherine Jenkins, yes or no



100% yes!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Diabeticliberty said:


> At school they used to call me Nicholas. This was how I left most of the girls in my fifth year class



You wish!!!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Catherine Jenkins....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Now Kathleen Turner in her heyday could have made me a 'turner'


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Rosiecarmel said:


> 100% yes!




Rosie me darling Katherine,  you and me.  Menage a trois made in heaven


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Rosie me darling Katherine,  you and me.  Menage a trois made in heaven



Or hell?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Rosiecarmel said:


> Or hell?




Ouch that one took the wind out of my spinnaker.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Rosiecarmel said:


> You wish!!!


Probably factually accurate.  He seems like the sort to steal underwear from washing lines


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Ouch that one took the wind out of my spinnaker.



Aww I'm sorry! 

 

That restore your ego??


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Probably factually accurate.  He seems like the sort to steal underwear from washing lines




All of those accusations were completely unfounded and the plaintiffs were all paid o..........erm decided that proceeding was not worth it as I was completely innocent


----------



## Hazel

Well, regarding Katherine Jones , hmm.......
She is either 1st class or decidedly poor.
However, I will grant you she is a bonnie looking lady.

But, I never forgave her over her treatment of her then boyfriend, Gethin Jones.

I prefer good old fashioned choirs, like the Huddersfield Choir - been to Huddersfield twice to hear hear them perform the Messiah in December - magic


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I am not kissing your erm........looks like a corgi dog but I am still not kissing it


----------



## Amigo

Ive been out all afternoon being force fed Mr. Kipling cakes at rellie's houses but I'm back now and ready for a cocktail (seeing as we've passed 7). Come to think of it so is my BG!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Gethin Jones.... **swoon**


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hazel said:


> Well, regarding Katherine Jones , hmm.......
> She is either 1st class or decidedly poor.
> However, I will grant you she is a bonnie looking lady.
> 
> But, I never forgave her over her treatment of her then boyfriend, Gethin Jones.
> 
> I prefer good old fashioned choirs, like the Huddersfield Chour - been to Huddersfield twice to hear hear them perform the Messiah in December - magic


Now you're talking Hazel.  I love a good Messiah.  I think I could do about 80% of the contralto line from memory.  Are you going to a performance this year?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> Well, regarding Katherine Jones , hmm.......
> She is either 1st class or decidedly poor.
> However, I will grant you she is a bonnie looking lady.
> 
> But, I never forgave her over her treatment of her then boyfriend, Gethin Jones.
> 
> I prefer good old fashioned choirs, like the Huddersfield Choir - been to Huddersfield twice to hear hear them perform the Messiah in December - magic





Hazel me darling, this one's just for you


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> I am not kissing your erm........looks like a corgi dog but I am still not kissing it


I believe you need some sort of official Corgi qualification before you can touch one


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> I believe you need some sort of official Corgi qualification before you can touch one




I've felt really woof all day. I think that the steak I had last night might have been a bit off maybe. Could have even been the lettuce head or the fizzy water I was drinking.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hazel me darling, this one's just for you


Ah thanks mate.  I just had a nice singalong...and without a score I managed my part with only a couple of mistakes. Happy days


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hazel me darling, this one's just for you






Diabeticliberty said:


>






Wow thank you sooooo much DL - pure class.

Sadly no not this year - it is a bit of a Lottery whether you get tickets.

I took my parents the 1st time, we stayed in the George.    I don't think I ever saw my Mam happier.    All three of us sang in choirs, but the Hudderfield Choral is something special and it makes Christmas.......


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Well folks I am away to do an hour of piano practice and will be in bed for half past eight. I may even do half an hour of piano practice and go to bed at eight. The thing is though I really need bed. Last night has wiped me out a bit.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Good night all xXx


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Sleep tight you reprobate.  Hope you've sobered up by morning.


----------



## mikeyB

Alison, stop shouting. I served the Rob Roy's an age ago.

Amigo, do you want sprinkles or the chocolate willy straw with that cocktail?

And goodnight DL. ( No stamina, these youngsters)


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I need to get my laundry sorted for the working week (remember those days Kildare) and then watch the Strictly results show.  I already know who was eliminated, but will still enjoy the drama. So good nicht the noo!


----------



## mikeyB

Thank you for the comedy Scottish gibberish Marsbar. Next time I travel south, I'll give you a hand rummaging around in your laundry. 

Good night


----------



## Mark T

Can I have a strong one please.

My little one has decided he wants to be a Man Utd fan!

(Note; up to now we are a football free house)


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Alison, stop shouting. I served the Rob Roy's an age ago.
> 
> Amigo, do you want sprinkles or the chocolate willy straw with that cocktail?
> 
> And goodnight DL. ( No stamina, these youngsters)



I'll have mine minus the phallic shaped accessories please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, I thought it would be the sophisticates choice to have the sprinkles, so here you go

Wot, no tip for being smarmy??


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ok, I thought it would be the sophisticates choice to have the sprinkles, so here you go
> 
> Wot, no tip for being smarmy??



Certainly...and one for yourself barman


----------



## Hazel

I've decided to ditch the tv in favour of listenening to the whole of the Messiah

Headphones on - right

Night alt


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Certainly...and one for yourself barman


Well thank you, m'lady, I'll just have a Diet Coke thanks.


----------



## mikeyB

I'm just off for a meal break. Back at 9.00. I'll leave an honesty box on the bar, fool that I am


----------



## Jonsi

Evening All... Can I please have a pint of cocktail there Kildare... and some Bombay Mix if there's any left after Rosie's munchies yesterday. 
So, DL has gone for an early night. Marsbar has gone for an early night too. Now I'm not saying anything but...


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Jonsi said:


> So, DL has gone for an early night. Marsbar has gone for an early night too. Now I'm not saying anything but...



You're not the only one not saying anything...


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, gang, problem with the pipes. You get that occasionally here. Right Jonsi, as there's plenty to spare, you can have a pint of the cocktail and the Bombay mix, but if you pebble dash a house on the way home, don't blame me. 

Anything for you Rosie? Keeping well?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Can I have another hot chocolate with baileys? Oh and some Jameson (is that what you put in before?)

My plan is to have a nice long, hot, bubble bath with my hot chocolate and then climb into my bed with new, brushed cotton bedding. I'm 24 going on 74....


----------



## mikeyB

Just for you, Rosie, another hot chocolate with Baileys, and a shot of Irish gold. You can sip that while I slip into a reverie fuelled by your seductive imagery, until my wife hits me round the head with my iPad


----------



## Hazel

Night everyone - sleep.tight


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Instead of imagination, how about an actual picture of me in the bath


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Night night Hazel, sleep well xx


----------



## mikeyB

Night Hazel. See you tomorrow night?

Rosie, do you always go in the bath to do the Immac?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I find it gets rid of the smell


----------



## mikeyB

Night night then. Don't go anywhere tomorrow if you still don't feel well, nobody will die if you stay in bed.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, closing up. I've had a bad diabetes taming day, so having an early night (for me). Open again tomorrow for coffee, snacks and booze for the desperate at 10.30. Don't bang on the door any earlier, it drives the dog blood crazy. The last postman is now in training for the paralympics.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Night night, Mike! Hope you get a good night and feel better tomorrow x


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Rosiecarmel said:


> You're not the only one not saying anything...




Rosie me darling how could you? I keep on telling you that you are the only one for me and I am currently in the process of having 'I love Caramel.' tattooed on my arse with some roses and  half a pound of Yorkshire lard too. What greater declaration of undying love can a man make to you?


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Rosie me darling how could you? I keep on telling you that you are the only one for me and I am currently in the process of having 'I love Caramel.' tattooed on my arse with some roses and  half a pound of Yorkshire lard too. What greater declaration of undying love can a man make to you?


Betcha it'll come out saying "*I love Camel*"


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> Betcha it'll come out saying "*I love Camel*"




That would really give me the hump


----------



## mikeyB

What gives me the hump is clearing up second hand Bombay mix from the toilets, you horrible people


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all.

Promise not to throw stuff at me while I put some Kate Bush on the jukebox.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Rosie me darling how could you? I keep on telling you that you are the only one for me and I am currently in the process of having 'I love Caramel.' tattooed on my arse with some roses and  half a pound of Yorkshire lard too. What greater declaration of undying love can a man make to you?


Lard!  What's that all about you cheeky beggar?!  I think roses and some lovely Yorkshire toffee would be far more romantic


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Tezzz said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Promise not to throw stuff at me while I put some Kate Bush on the jukebox.


Northerner is trying to sneak in under a pseudonym.  Who's on the door today?


----------



## mikeyB

I don't mind Kate Bush on the jukebox, but I fear it might attract Northerner, who might then impose his 7th Soviet 5 year plan and purge all the lunatics and dements who inhabit this pub. If that happens, we can all blame Tezzz as we starve in the gulags.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I don't mind Kate Bush on the jukebox, but I fear it might attract Northerner, who might then impose his 7th Soviet 5 year plan and purge all the lunatics and dements who inhabit this pub. If that happens, we can all blame Tezzz as we starve in the gulags.


I'd say he's a Trot at heart...so we should be OK.
Owen, on the other hand, seems to have more extreme 'tendencies'.


----------



## Jonsi

I've had the Trots ...does that make me _Persona non grata_


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I've had the Trots ...does that make me _Persona non gratis_


I don't know whether you're free or not, but it might make you _Persona non grata_.


----------



## mikeyB

Anybody want a coffee or anything before I pop out to the shop for something less intestinally  catastrophic than Bombay mix?


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> I am currently in the process of having 'I love Caramel.' tattooed on my arse with some roses and  half a pound of Yorkshire lard too.



Forget Yorkshire Lard ...I would have thought some of Bettys Fruitcake would have been more appropriate


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> I don't know whether you're free or not, but it might make you _Persona non grata_.


you're a fast woman MarsBar ...I corrected almost immediately but still too late

PS ...define 'FREE' ...


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Forget Yorkshire Lard ...I would have thought some of Bettys Fruitcake would have been more appropriate


Or a Betty's Rascal...


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> you're a fast woman MarsBar ...I corrected almost immediately but still too late
> 
> PS ...define 'FREE' ...


You know the pub rules...one small error and we're on it!


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> You know the pub rules...one small error and we're on it!


I drove past Peinsarwaun yesterday (spot the small error! )


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Toadstool your suggestion is a complete non starter. If I put toffee on my arse then I run a very real and  significant risk of sticking myself to my toilet seat. I would have the mother of difficult times trying to explain that one to 999 emergency


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> I drove past Peinsarwaun yesterday (spot the small error! )



Peinsarwaun like most of North Wales cannot be driven past. It is only accessible by donkey


----------



## mikeyB

Right, I'll be out for an hour. Will you lot behave when you are playing in here, please, I've swept and polished?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Anybody want a coffee or anything before I pop out to the shop for something less intestinally  catastrophic than Bombay mix?


I think we need to update to Mumbai Mix...which sounds much better.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I don't mind Kate Bush on the jukebox, but I fear it might attract Northerner, who might then impose his 7th Soviet 5 year plan and purge all the lunatics and dements who inhabit this pub. If that happens, we can all blame Tezzz as we starve in the gulags.



Nothing wrong with northerner's politics comrade! As a Gucci socialist, I'm with his beliefs all the way!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Jonsi said:


> Forget Yorkshire Lard ...I would have thought some of Bettys Fruitcake would have been more appropriate





Marsbartoastie said:


> Or a Betty's Rascal...View attachment 2144



You two better be talking about DL not me!!


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> I think we need to update to Mumbai Mix...which sounds much better.


No...that doesn't sound better ...that sounds like you've got a gobful of the stuff.

@Diabeticliberty ...you're incorrect. Think of the error along the lines of Peinstone near Barnsley...the, as wot she wrote, "...one small error and we're on it!"


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I drove past Peinsarwaun yesterday (spot the small error! )


He's speaking in tongues again.  I hear that those Welshie chapel folk go in for that sort of thing.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Rosiecarmel said:


> You two better be talking about DL not me!!


Fruitcake...rascal...of course we're talking about DL.  Who else?!


----------



## Amigo

I'm all for a Ghandi's revenge...how about a curry night at the Bar Barmy?


----------



## Jonsi

Rosiecarmel said:


> You two better be talking about DL not me!!


Rosie ...dear heart ...I wouldn't ever refer to your nether regions in such a crude and couthless manner. Of course it's DL we're referring to, who else gets his arse out at the drop of an aitch?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Rosie me darling how could you? I keep on telling you that you are the only one for me and I am currently in the process of having 'I love Caramel.' tattooed on my arse with some roses and  half a pound of Yorkshire lard too. What greater declaration of undying love can a man make to you?



Well how could I resist you once I see that? I may have to bring an fan with me to the meet in November in case I become hot and bothered from the sight of it


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Toadstool your suggestion is a complete non starter. If I put toffee on my arse then I run a very real and  significant risk of sticking myself to my toilet seat. I would have the mother of difficult times trying to explain that one to 999 emergency


I'm sure the first responders in the Merseryside area have heard far stranger stories from you.


----------



## Amigo

Rosiecarmel said:


> Well how could I resist you once I see that? I may have to bring an fan with me to the meet in November in case I become hot and bothered from the sight of it



It's why I avoid these passion fuelled meet ups Rosie. So much hormone swirling around, I fear I'd need a snorkel!


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> He's speaking in tongues again.  I hear that those Welshie chapel folk go in for that sort of thing.


I'm not Chapel ...YOU are the one with the chapel hat pegs!!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Rosiecarmel said:


> Well how could I resist you once I see that? I may have to bring an fan with me to the meet in November in case I become hot and bothered from the sight of it


Don't encourage him Rosie.  And whatever you do...don't dare him.  It'll only end in him putting his 'arris on display in Leeds and we'll all be invited to leave the premises...which I believe would be the first time this has ever happened in a Weatherspoons.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> It's why I avoid these passion fuelled meet ups Rosie. So much hormone swirling around, I fear I'd need a snorkel!


That's the effect Northerner has on a woman!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Amigo said:


> It's why I avoid these passion fuelled meet ups Rosie. So much hormone swirling around, I fear I'd need a snorkel!



the Birmingham meeting left me needing a cold shower


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I'm not Chapel ...YOU are the one with the chapel hat pegs!!


Yep...it's pretty nippy today.


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> Yep...it's pretty nippy today.


was that a deliberate pun?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Fruitcake...rascal...of course we're talking about DL.  Who else?!




Rosie you fruity rascal  she means you really


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hang on a minute.........? I haven't yet made up my mind regarding Leeds. You might all be making mischief on your own. Although the thought of what you may all get up to without my calming moderating influence is really most scary for the poor unsuspecting population of West Yorkshire.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I'm all for a Ghandi's revenge...how about a curry night at the Bar Barmy?


As just about the only sane person in the midst of this adolescent gabble, I think you've come up with a cracking idea. Now the kitchen here has been condemned, so I'll send orders to the Ecoli-Noor Indian take away ( and massage parlour) just down the road. Orders by 6.00 pm please, otherwise I'll just set up a grand buffet of dishes with rice, chapatis, naan breads and Imodium.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> I'm all for a Ghandi's revenge...how about a curry night at the Bar Barmy?




The last time we had a curry night Victor Kildare donned some ropey looking garb and came out with his immortal one liner 'Put your hand in my pocket the change will do you good' This was delivered in a most fake and very poor Asian accent. He sounded more like Andy Pandy than Mahatma Ghandi


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> The last time we had a curry night Victor Kildare donned some ropey looking garb and came out with his immortal one liner 'Put your hand in my pocket the change will do you good' This was delivered in a most fake and very poor Asian accent. He sounded more like Andy Pandy than Mahatma Ghandi


Andy Pandy never spoke. Did you not pay attention on Tuesday mornings when you were an infant? I learned my fake Indian accent from the Flowerpot Men on a Wednesday.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Andy Pandy never spoke. Did you not pay attention on Tuesday mornings when you were an infant? I learned my fake Indian accent from the Flowerpot Men on a Wednesday.


...and what did you learn from Looby Loo?


----------



## mikeyB

Nothing. I couldn't understand why a boy doll would want a girl doll in the same toy basket. Yuck. I was only 3, I've changed my attitudes since, well, since hormones.


----------



## Jonsi

What about Muffin the Mule? ...or have they banned that now too??


----------



## Marsbartoastie

We didn't have a TV when I was little, so I used to sit beside the big radio at 1345 every day for Listen With Mother.  

The opening of this tune brings it back...


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Nothing. I couldn't understand why a boy doll would want a girl doll in the same toy basket. Yuck. I was only 3, I've changed my attitudes since, well, since hormones.


From Little Weed I learned that boys never make any sense...especially when they're drunk (and the flowerpot men were _always _three sheets to the wind).


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> What about Muffin the Mule? ...or have they banned that now too??




Ahhh Jonsi bach, you really cannot beat a bit of muffin.................the mule of course


----------



## mikeyB

What is it about this pub that turns male customers (I nearly said male members) into 13 year olds? Is this why I keep finding "photography" magazines in the toilets? And who wrote "buy me and stop one" and "this chewing gum tastes funny" on the machine in the gents?

Honestly, I just came here to run the place as a pub, not a flaming crèche.


----------



## Jonsi

I might know 'something' about the graffiti but why the Ladies would want photography magazines when they go for a sit down is beyond me.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Male members **snigger**


----------



## Amigo

Oh get me a drink sharpish please! Just back from M&S at the retail park and it had all the frenzy of Christmas Eve. People bulk buying mince pies and tins of Scottish shortbread. Get a grip people it's still October!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Oh get me a drink sharpish please! Just back from M&S at the retail park and it had all the frenzy of Christmas Eve. People bulk buying mince pies and tins of Scottish shortbread. Get a grip people it's still October!!




Bartender, bartender very demanding female on your six. Best you make evasive manoeuvres to avoid the wrath of said angry female. They can get quite tetchy if they don't get what they want when they want it - ALLEGEDLY


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Amigo, one housewives little helper, the voddie and Coke is yours. All those eejits will get the stuff home and notice the 12th November use by dates. Anyway, Lidl mince pies are better.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> I might know 'something' about the graffiti but why the Ladies would want photography magazines when they go for a sit down is beyond me.




Jonsi bach was it in fact you then who wrote:

When you enter this marbled hall
use the paper on the wall
for it is a nasty trick 
to wipe your........whoops nose  with half a brick


----------



## mikeyB

I make my own Shortbread (Mary Berry recipe) with added semolina for that distinctive bite. It's dead easy.


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Jonsi bach was it in fact you then who wrote:
> 
> When you enter this marbled hall
> use the paper on the wall
> for it is a nasty trick
> to wipe your........whoops nose  with half a brick



No...I wrote...
*If you use this noble Hall*
*Use the paper, NOT the wall*
*If no paper is to be found*
*Then wipe your *_ahem_ *feet upon the ground*

and that was somewhere else ...


----------



## mikeyB

Right, well I know who wrote the graffiti. Go and clean it off, Jonsi, and don't come back till it's all done. And while you're there, get DLs magazines for him , could you.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> No...I wrote...
> *If you use this noble Hall*
> *Use the paper, NOT the wall*
> *If no paper is to be found*
> *Then wipe your *_ahem_ *feet upon the ground*
> 
> and that was somewhere else ...




Did you also write:


Little Tommy with a grin
drunk up all his daddy's gin
mummy said when he was plastered 
get to bed you little.......cough, cough.......darlin'


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Bar keep, do you do pints of gin?


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Right, well I know who wrote the graffiti. Go and clean it off, Jonsi, and don't come back till it's all done. And while you're there, get DLs magazines for him , could you.


...but I couldn't possibly go into the ladies for the magazines. One of them might be ...<snigger> ...on the lav


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Did you also write:
> 
> Little Tommy with a grin
> drunk up all his daddy's gin
> mummy said when he was plastered
> get to bed you little.......cough, cough.......darlin'



no ...it was a big boy wot smelled of fish who didded write it.


----------



## mikeyB

Rosiecarmel said:


> Bar keep, do you do pints of gin?


No, I used to, until that time Marsbar was found in a disheveled state round the back by the bins. I'll do you a Mikeybspecial for colds. One part vodka, one of Cointreau, topped up with chilled orange. Gargle before swallowing.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I make my own Shortbread (Mary Berry recipe) with added semolina for that distinctive bite. It's dead easy.


You have to love a man who bakes.
I've spent years making all sorts of shortbread and a couple of years ago I developed the perfect recipe.  Yon Merry Berry recipe is good, but this is unbeatable.  Honestly...try it.

4 oz butter
2 oz icing sugar
2 oz cornflour
2 oz strong plain bread flour
2 oz ground rice
Vanilla paste

Cream together butter and icing sugar.  Add vanilla.  Combine all other ingredients.  Bake.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> no ...it was a big boy wot smelled of fish who didded write it.





Oh you dirty dobber inner you


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi, will you please get back in your cell?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> You have to love a man who bakes.
> I've spent years making all sorts of shortbread and a couple of years ago I developed the perfect recipe.  Yon Merry Berry recipe is good, but this is unbeatable.  Honestly...try it.
> 
> 4 oz butter
> 2 oz icing sugar
> 2 oz cornflour
> 2 oz strong plain bread flour
> 2 oz ground rice
> Vanilla paste
> 
> Cream together butter and icing sugar.  Add vanilla.  Combine all other ingredients.  Bake.





You make shortbread? Well you kept that one nice and quiet


How about a small sample just to prove that your shortbread making ain't all smoke, mirrors and baking trays?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

In the ladies, on the back of the cubicle door it says 
"Want to play toilet tennis?  Look left"
On the left wall it says "Look right"
On the right wall it says "Look left".
After a couple of gins you can entertain yourself for ages.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> In the ladies, on the back of the cubicle door it says
> "Want to play toilet tennis?  Look left"
> On the left wall it says "Look right"
> On the right wall it says "Look left".
> After a couple of gins you can entertain yourself for ages.




If you wish to take your game a stage further then take it into the gents toilet and it will bring a whole new dimension to 'new balls please'


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> You have to love a man who bakes.
> I've spent years making all sorts of shortbread and a couple of years ago I developed the perfect recipe.  Yon Merry Berry recipe is good, but this is unbeatable.  Honestly...try it.
> 
> 4 oz butter
> 2 oz icing sugar
> 2 oz cornflour
> 2 oz strong plain bread flour
> 2 oz ground rice
> Vanilla paste
> 
> Cream together butter and icing sugar.  Add vanilla.  Combine all other ingredients.  Bake.


Sure you've got enough butter? How does it turn out? I like mine about 8mm thick. I'll certainly give it a go tomorrow when I've a bit more time.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Sure you've got enough butter? How does it turn out? I like mine about 8mm thick. I'll certainly give it a go tomorrow when I've a bit more time.


You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Sure you've got enough butter? How does it turn out? I like mine about 8mm thick. I'll certainly give it a go tomorrow when I've a bit more time.


can you make some with some chocolate chips in please ...and some with chocolate chips and chopped nuts in please ...and some with chopped nuts in please


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Jonsi, will you please get back in your cell?


shan't ...you're not the boss of me.


----------



## Marsbartoastie




----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> If you wish to take your game a stage further then take it into the gents toilet and it will bring a whole new dimension to 'new balls please'


Aye , that reminds me, who drilled a hole in the wall of the partition between the ladies and gents toilets. The sawdust was on the men's side. The graffiti on the women's side had the enigmatic message  "that looks like a **** only smaller".


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I am most perplexed what a **** looks like? I suspect it may be the thing that greets me every time I gaze into my bathroom mirror. Discuss please?

I hasten to add that my bathroom mirror is located very much at head height


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Best I ever saw on the wall of a lav was "If nobody comes from the future to stop you doing it...then it can't be such a bad idea".


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> I am most perplexed what a **** looks like? I suspect it may be the thing that greets me every time I gaze into my bathroom mirror. Discuss please?
> 
> I hasten to add that my bathroom mirror is located very much at head height


It works regardless of where your mirror is located


----------



## Amigo

This pub puts me in mind of a very rough establishment I found myself in lately. As I went in the ladies loo (which had a boot kick hole in the door), a woman further down the corridor said, 'there's no paper in the bogs'. I said, 'oh how do you know?' She said, ''cos I'm the landlady!'  And its true....


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Aye , that reminds me, who drilled a hole in the wall of the partition between the ladies and gents toilets. The sawdust was on the men's side. The graffiti on the women's side had the enigmatic message  "that looks like a **** only smaller".


If the sawdust was on the Men's side then the drill was on the Women's side so you're looking for either a) a woman, b) DL, c) a cross-dresser or d) DL.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> If the sawdust was on the Men's side then the drill was on the Women's side so you're looking for either a) a woman, b) DL, c) a cross-dresser or d) DL.


It wouldn't have been a woman...and I think DL ticks all the other boxes.  Inspector Jonsi of the Yard cracks another case.


----------



## Hazel

Mike look forward to sampling your shortbread nearer Christmas


----------



## mikeyB

Mind you, the message was written in red lipstick, which the police analysed as Rimmel Crimson Rose. So you may be right, it was DL.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Mike look forward to sampling your shortbread nearer Christmas


Hmm. I'll try Marsbar's recipe, but I don't think it will be up to Scottish standards, which is measured in heart attacks per bite. 

Bet you are in a good mood, Kilby winning away in the cup? Finished celebrating yet?


----------



## Hazel

Kilby?????

Not pleased Rangers lost in 87th minute.
Muppets


----------



## AlisonM

For this evening's libation I'd like a chocolate Guinness please. 

It was definitely DL BTW


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Kilby?????
> 
> Not pleased Rangers lost in 87th minute.
> Muppets


East Kilbride. Support your local muppets, not these mega egos!


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> For this evening's libation I'd like a chocolate Guinness please.
> 
> It was definitely DL BTW


Sorry, Alison, I only know chocolate Guinness as a cake, not a drink. Recipe, please? I'll do my best...


----------



## Amigo

That's a new one on me chocolate Guinness


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Sorry, Alison, I only know chocolate Guinness as a cake, not a drink. Recipe, please? I'll do my best...


Ingredients

1 pint of coffee ice cream
1 can or bottle of Guinness Extra Stout
chocolate syrup
whip cream
sprinkles
Instructions

Scoop ice cream into blender or processor.
Pulse a few times to soften ice cream.
Add ¼ cup of Guinness. Reserve the remaining beer to pound later.
Pulse a few more times or until preferred consistency is achieved.
Drizzle chocolate syrup into glass.
Fill glass with shake.
Top with whip cream and sprinkles.
Enjoy
or:

Guinness Double Chocolate Malted Milkshake:

1 bottle of Guinness draught style stout beer, slightly chilled
1 pint good quality chocolate ice cream
2 tablespoons chocolate syrup
chocolate syrup
Bailey's Whipped Cream (see below)
crushed Whoppers Malted Milk Ball candies
Bailey's Whipped Cream:

½ pint (1 cup) whipping cream
1 ounce Bailey's Irish Cream
1 tablespoon sucanat or brown sugar


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> This pub puts me in mind of a very rough establishment I found myself in lately. As I went in the ladies loo (which had a boot kick hole in the door), a woman further down the corridor said, 'there's no paper in the bogs'. I said, 'oh how do you know?' She said, ''cos I'm the landlady!'  And its true....




I have had a lot of laughs on here today. This one however just made me split my sides. Gold award for today's funniest post


----------



## Hazel

Mike, yes the East Kilbride team are coming along nicely - I just did not think you would know who they were.

Miss talking about the footie with my Dad.
Never thought I would ever hear myself say that!


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Mike, yes the East Kilbride team are coming along nicely - I just did not think you would know who they were.
> 
> Miss talking about the footie with my Dad.
> Never thought I would ever hear myself say that!


Why should I not? I own a brick at Ochilview stadium (Stenhousemuir) so I have a lasting fondness for the smaller clubs in Scotland. I love those clubs that are forever hovering between the lower divisions and the highland and lowland leagues, like East Kilbride. Mind you, Ross county being in the Premier League gives the lie to the term Premier.


----------



## mikeyB

Alison  Thank you for that, one chocolate Guinness coming up

You learn something every day on this forum, most of it useful, but a brand new emetic and laxative from Inverness takes the award.


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, some of you might have missed that this is a curry night. I have arranged an all you can eat banquet with the local Indian Take Away I mentioned much earlier, the Ecoli-Noor, so for a fiver you can pick from any of 10 Indian meals, one or two being allegedly vegetarian, plus bowls of rice, poppadums, naan breads, chapatis, onion bhajis, samosas and dipping sauces. For those of you opting for the 'meat' curry, I don't know either. 

Enjoy. I even have some Cobra beer in for that authentic Indian experience, part of the Coors beer empire, so tastes like cold piss.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I don't care what's in the curry, I'll eat it.  It's a good way of using up the dead mice from the cellar.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

AlisonM said:


> It was definitely DL BTW




Oiiiiiiìiiii I resemble that comment


----------



## mikeyB

Took you a long time to get mad, DL. Piano practice?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Took you a long time to get mad, DL. Piano practice?




Yes I am starting to look at some preliminary boogie woogie stuff. I would give any part of my anatomy from the left hand side of my body to be able to play boogie woogie to a decent standard.  I am however so driven by piano playing if I don't make it then it certainly will not be through lack of effort.


----------



## Hazel

Not a fan of Indian food, sorry - but I hope your patrons enjoy it.

Mike m'dear - can.I have a white wine spritzer please, thanks.


----------



## Mark T

I was playing with a scrabble tool to generate a few 9 letter words for my next connection quiz and it gave me the following:
adenosine spaghetti baguettes diagnoses esophagus

But also I got...
gunpoints sainthood sedatives shootings ineptness stabbings vagabonds poundings

What is it trying to tell me?


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Not a fan of Indian food, sorry - but I hope your patrons enjoy it.
> 
> Mike m'dear - can.I have a white wine spritzer please, thanks.


Sorry I'm late, Hazel, I've been eating - but not the curry, battered fish and a few chips. Here's your Spritzer.

Between you and me, I think our choices are safer, but don't tell anybody I said that.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark T said:


> I was playing with a scrabble tool to generate a few 9 letter words for my next connection quiz and it gave me the following:
> adenosine spaghetti baguettes diagnoses esophagus
> 
> But also I got...
> gunpoints sainthood sedatives shootings ineptness stabbings vagabonds poundings
> 
> What is it trying to tell me?




I think it might be saying take up dominoes


----------



## mikeyB

Mark T said:


> I was playing with a scrabble tool to generate a few 9 letter words for my next connection quiz and it gave me the following:
> adenosine spaghetti baguettes diagnoses esophagus
> 
> But also I got...
> gunpoints sainthood sedatives shootings ineptness stabbings vagabonds poundings
> 
> What is it trying to tell me?


You've got an American scrabble tool, that's what


----------



## Mark T

Question is, what word shall I use for the quiz?  The actual work isn't important and will only (hopefully) distract...


----------



## mikeyB

I think Poundings, cos that's what you do to our brains. Are buying a drink whil you're here?


----------



## Mark T

mikeyB said:


> I think Poundings, cos that's what you do to our brains. Are buying a drink whil you're here?


Sure, please can I have a pint of Mary Ann Special?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark T said:


> Question is, what word shall I use for the quiz?  The actual work isn't important and will only (hopefully) distract...




I think you are getting rather too much pleasure out of tormenting the poor diabetics with clever word play.  I'm sure there's a word for it a bit like sadism but it escapes me at the moment


----------



## mikeyB

Mark T said:


> Sure, please can I have a pint of Mary Ann Special?


Funnily enough, I had a rep in from Jersey only this morning, so if you can hang on a sec while I plug the keg in, a pint is yours to quaff.


----------



## Jonsi

Mark T said:


> I was playing with a scrabble tool to generate a few 9 letter words for my next connection quiz and it gave me the following:
> adenosine spaghetti baguettes diagnoses esophagus
> 
> But also I got...
> gunpoints sainthood sedatives shootings ineptness stabbings vagabonds poundings
> 
> What is it trying to tell me?


That you like the letters 's' & 'g'?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hey Victor Kildare this one is just for you:

A woman went to her doctor's office. She was seen by one of the new doctors but after about 4 minutes in the examination room  she burst out screaming and ran down the hall. An older doctor stopped her and asked what the problem was and she explained. He had her sit down and relax in another room. The older doctor marched back to the first and demanded, "What's the matter with you? Mrs. Terry is 63 years old she has four grown children and seven grandchildren and you told her she was pregnant?" The new doctor smiled smugly as he continued to write on his clipboard. "Cured her hiccups though, didn't it?"


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, oldie but goodie


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, doors closing. Open again tomorrow at 10.30 for coffee and banter. I may be slightly late opening, I've got to take the dog to the vet. He ate the remains of the curry, and is foaming at the mouth.


----------



## Hazel

Poor dog


----------



## mikeyB

Don't worry about the dog, folks. Vet said it was just an allergic reaction to cat. It's not an infection, which is a relief to anybody who had the chicken korma last night.

Pub opens at 10.30 for coffee and virtual drinks for the virtual alcoholics. Abandon all social inhibitions when you cross this threshold.


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> Don't worry about the dog, folks. Vet said it was just an allergic reaction to cat. It's not an infection, which is a relief to anybody who had the chicken korma last night.
> 
> Pub opens at 10.30 for coffee and virtual drinks for the virtual alcoholics. Abandon all social inhibitions when you cross this threshold.


Can I virtually have anything that will virtually guarantee a fast and long lasting state of inebriation.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Social inhibitions?  You'll have to explain what that means to some of your regular punters Kildare!


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> Social inhibitions?  You'll have to explain what that means to some of your regular punters!


Que


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> Can I virtually have anything that will virtually guarantee a fast and long lasting state of inebriation.


Try having a conversation with Jonsi...that should leave you feeling dazed and confused...which is close enough


----------



## Diabeticliberty

For my own part I have a whole plethora of social inhibitions. Discussing them with all of you has helped to liberate me from the shackles that social inhibition cast upon me. Every day in every way I am getting better and better and better


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> For my own part I have a whole plethora of social inhibitions. Discussing them with all of you has helped to liberate me from the shackles that social inhibition cast upon me. Every day in every way I am getting better and better and better


This forum offers all kinds of support...including coaxing shy little social wallflowers out of their shells.


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> Try having a conversation with Jonsi...that should leave you feeling dazed and confused...which is close enough


He speaks a different language


----------



## mikeyB

Yes, the job of this pub is coaxing people out of their shells,  though I would frame it more as a way of trying to get DL fit for mixing in normal society, and showing that care in the community works, and I think we're doing this quite well


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> He speaks a different language


Yep...even when he's speaking English!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Yes, the job of this pub is coaxing people out of their shells,  though I would frame it more as a way of trying to get DL fit for mixing in normal society, and showing that care in the community works, and I think we're doing this quite well


It's more social work than bar-keeping.  A friendly face, a listening ear...and a clip round the lughole when necessary.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Owen said:


> He speaks a different language



If course he speaks a different language he's from a different planet


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> If course he speaks a different language he's from a different planet


That's why I don't understand his Gog dialect, its actually Klingon


----------



## mikeyB

It's not Klingon, it's Ferengi. You can tell by the ears.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

You're all wrong.  He's a scout leader...he speaks Akela!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Gingangoolie goolie goolie watchit gingangoo gingangoo.




This is Welsh for excuse me but can you please tell me the way to San Jose? San Jose by the way is 4 miles outside of Dinorwig


----------



## FergusC

mikeyB said:


> I've got to take the dog to the vet. He ate the remains of the curry, and is foaming at the mouth.


Back in my student days, I had a cat, that used to gorge itself on my, and my mates' curries!
Imagine having to share a house the after effects of a "lamb ringstinger curry"! The cat used to stink both ends!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

...and "shaliwalli, shaliwalli, shaliwalli, shaliwalli, oompah, oompah, oompah" is just a friendly greeting up in the wild redneck lands of north Walesworld.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

FergusC said:


> Back in my student days, I had a cat, that used to gorge itself on my, and my mates' curries!
> Imagine having to share a house the after effects of a "lamb ringstinger curry"! The cat used to stink both ends!


When I was a student I shared a house with a guy who ate cold leftover pizza 'the morning after the night before'.  He did this even if he found it face down on the carpet and had to pick bits of hair and fluff off it first.  He stank at both ends and in the middle!


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> Gingangoolie goolie goolie watchit gingangoo gingangoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Welsh for excuse me but can you please tell me the way to San Jose? San Jose by the way is 4 miles outside of Dinorwig


Dib dib dib


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> When I was a student I shared a house with a guy who ate cold leftover pizza 'the morning after the night before'.  He did this even if he found it face down on the carpet and had to pick bits of hair and fluff off it first.  He stank at both ends and in the middle!


In the middle? Surely you mean "in between". Please tell me I'm right.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> In the middle? Surely you mean "in between". Please tell me I'm right.


I meant 'to the core'


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Ouch! Can I have a diet coke please? I had a hypo during my life support class. In the middle of doing chest compressions on a lifelike dummy and I came over all funny and almost fell over. Good job the room was full of nurses lol!! Now I'm back home in my pj's


----------



## mikeyB

Diet Coke coming up. Better take the pj's off... Coke stains terribly


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hey Caramel me darlin' I hope you are ok now. I did chest compressions a while ago on a resusci anne during a first aid course that I have to attend in line with my public liability insurance for fly fishing instruction. She was cold and lifeless not at all like my very lifelike blow up doll, Della Monte who is a real peach of a woman
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Erm........I'll get my coat


----------



## mikeyB

Don't go DL, bring Della Monte along, she'll be a lot livelier than some of the folk we get in here


----------



## Stitch147

Im still in the office and need coffee!!! Still doing other peoples work for them while they are off sick!!!


----------



## mikeyB

Double shot Latte on its way Stitch. Give us a shout when you need a refill


----------



## Ljc

I'm in need of some comfort food. I'd like a big bag of peanuts a very large baileys in a pint of hot chocolate please ooh and some pork scratchings if you have some. I'm going to sit here in this nice cosy corner for a while


----------



## Amigo

I'm just back from my physio who seems to think I'm a hyper-mobile contortionist! 
Bless him he's trying his best to get me sorted out.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> I'm just back from my physio who seems to think I'm a hyper-mobile contortionist!
> Bless him he's trying his best to get me sorted out.




I think you need to bear in mind that some people are bending over backwards to get an appointment with these people 



Did you see that wot I did there then?


----------



## Owen

Rosiecarmel said:


> Ouch! Can I have a diet coke please? I had a hypo during my life support class. In the middle of doing chest compressions on a lifelike dummy and I came over all funny and almost fell over. Good job the room was full of nurses lol!! Now I'm back home in my pj's


Well jrcalc says to continue compressions at 30 to 2 until help arrives, recovery or you are exhausted. I don't think it allows for hypos unless you class them as exhaustion.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

An article on last night's Channel 4 News featured an interview with John Vale of Velvet Underground. He is apparently going to perform the entire Velvet Underground / Nico collection in Liverpool soon. This of course got me thinking of dear old Louie baby and I had to post something appropriate. For some reason when the geezer shaves his legs I can't help wondering whether Jonsi just Immac's? Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

'I think you need to bear in mind that some people are bending over backwards to get an appointment with these people 


Did you see that wot I did there then?'


Lol! Bodice, very inventive and bendy use of the subject 

Of course you'll be used to highly supple partners in Della Monte. My 'friend' had the male version Monte Della but despite his huge personality I found him full of hot air. She eventually had to let him down very gently


----------



## Owen

Back from a days medical appointments, large, very large no make that humongous brandy please, and known of that cheap rat infested stuff


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Jeje Bodice, very inventive and bendy use of the subject
> 
> Of course you'll be used to highly supple partners in Della Monte. My 'friend' had the male version Monte Della but despite his huge personality I found him full of hot air. She eventually had to let him down very gently




I hope the poor misguided miscreant did not give him a love bite on his huge personality tattoo?


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> I hope the poor misguided miscreant did not give him a love bite on his huge personality tattoo?



She did appear to buy a lot of puncture repair kits and I don't ever remember a bike!


----------



## Amigo

Owen said:


> Back from a days medical appointments, large, very large no make that humongous brandy please, and known of that cheap rat infested stuff



Hope they went well Owen. I've had the same and sat most of the morning prior to the physio waiting to see the doc. I have pink eye in time for Halloween and look like the Tasmanian devil! 

Despite my levity, she told me my cancer markers are elevating but hey ho, just pour me a drink barman and I'll deal with the problems one chunk at a time


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Owen said:


> Back from a days medical appointments, large, very large no make that humongous brandy please, and known of that cheap rat infested stuff




Everything went well I hope?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Hope they went well Owen. I've had the same and sat most of the morning prior to the physio waiting to see the doc. I have pink eye in time for Halloween and look like the Tasmanian devil!
> 
> Despite my levity, she told me my cancer markers are elevating but hey ho, just pour me a drink barman and I'll deal with the problems one chunk at a time


 
Elevating? Pardon me sticking my big nose into your private affairs but I am now extremely worried about you young lady. Does elevated mean you are in any danger or do they keep a super close eye on you and monitor tiny blips? Can tiny blips occur and can they retract again?  Are your markers increased by small or larger amounts? Sorry for asking for the idiots guide but I really do not want to see you in trouble.


----------



## Owen

Amigo said:


> Hope they went well Owen. I've had the same and sat most of the morning prior to the physio waiting to see the doc. I have pink eye in time for Halloween and look like the Tasmanian devil!
> 
> Despite my levity, she told me my cancer markers are elevating but hey ho, just pour me a drink barman and I'll deal with the problems one chunk at a time


The physio was mediocre, the other appointment enlightening, scary but left me with lots to think about. Not sure if I'm ready to reveal all just yet. But I have some comfort in realising where I am.


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> Elevating? Pardon me sticking my big nose into your private affairs but I am now extremely worried about you young lady. Does elevated mean you are in any danger or do they keep a super close eye on you and monitor tiny blips? Can tiny blips occur and can they retract again?  Are your markers increased by small or larger amounts? Sorry for asking for the idiots guide but I really do not want to see you in trouble.



Fear not my dear DL. I'm on an upward and rather unstoppable climb towards the chemo cocktail bar but not just yet thanks. For now the Bar Banting is the only one I'm keen on visiting though Mike must have gone to sleep in the cellar because the drinks are slow in arriving! 
Your kind concern warms me though, thank you


----------



## Amigo

Owen said:


> The physio was mediocre, the other appointment enlightening, scary but left me with lots to think about. Not sure if I'm ready to reveal all just yet. But I have some comfort in realising where I am.



I totally get where you're at Owen and am sending supportive best wishes. Sometimes we need to internalise things ourselves but glad you have some comfort in your present position.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Massive big hugs to both of you {{{{ }}}}. Whenever you're ready we are all here for you.
Kildare - their drinks are on me.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Owen said:


> Well jrcalc says to continue compressions at 30 to 2 until help arrives, recovery or you are exhausted. I don't think it allows for hypos unless you class them as exhaustion.



It was my own fault, really. I didn't have breakfast this morning and I woke up on a 4.4 so I probably should have had something to eat before starting. We were doing 2 cycles of 30:2 each then swapping with our partner. We did this 4 times.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Note to self - I hope Kildare is steady on his feet as I didn't mean that literally


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry gang, not paying attention. Bad day with the hip, so I've been eating pain killers (zero carb) and feeling sorry for myself. I'll have to give up lifting barrels tonight, so no specials on.

Right, one double Hennessy for Owen, and one jolly big vodka and orange for Amigo. What's yours, GG?


----------



## Owen

Rosiecarmel said:


> It was my own fault, really. I didn't have breakfast this morning and I woke up on a 4.4 so I probably should have had something to eat before starting. We were doing 2 cycles of 30:2 each then swapping with our partner. We did this 4 times.


If you need any help with this part of your study just shout


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Michael what's with the hip? I hope you are OK. Blimey you lot are all giving me the heebie jeebies today with various health complaints all playing silly buggers. It's enough to make my piles start itching. Have I told you all should them yet?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Owen said:


> If you need any help with this part of your study just shout




Owen Goal keep your paws off our chewy Caramel. All I did in Birmingham was steal an Ickle kiss and the wildcat blindside me with a wholemeal bread roll. She packs a whoooooooooolllllllllllllleeeeeeeee lot of dynamite in her iron fist. It was like being hit by an Acme anvil off the Road Runner cartoon. It was however terribly nice


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Owen said:


> If you need any help with this part of your study just shout



Thank you, I will


----------



## Rosiecarmel

mikeyB said:


> Sorry gang, not paying attention. Bad day with the hip, so I've been eating pain killers (zero carb) and feeling sorry for myself. I'll have to give up lifting barrels tonight, so no specials on.
> 
> Right, one double Hennessy for Owen, and one jolly big vodka and orange for Amigo. What's yours, GG?



I'm sure we can live without some specials tonight! Hope your hip stops playing up soon


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> Michael what's with the hip? I hope you are OK. Blimey you lot are all giving me the heebie jeebies today with various health complaints all playing silly buggers. It's enough to make my piles start itching. Have I told you all should them yet?


I'm waiting for a new left hip, and rather inadvisedly tripped over the corner of the duvet in the bedroom and twisted the hip. "Ouch" I said "that jolly well hurts". Actually, that's not true, I said "****** ****, that ******* *****


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> I'm waiting for a new left hip, and rather inadvisedly tripped over the corner of the duvet in the bedroom and twisted the hip. "Ouch" I said "that jolly well hurts". Actually, that's not true, I said "****** ****, that ******* *****




When do you get the replacement?


----------



## Lindarose

Mike may I lend you the use of my TENS machine to ease your hip pain?
 I nearly went through the roof just now when I moved my foot whilst connected! Think I need to read about it a bit more. 
And could I have something calming to slurp please. But not too calming as I'm working tonight. Thankyou.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Evening everyone. Just got in from shopping. Went out for cheese, tomatoes & gherkins. Came back with none if those.
I'll have a whisky mac, please. It's getting chilly out there.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Fancy a large Baileys tonight please. As Mr Parrott states, it's parky outside


----------



## Hazel

When you are ready Mike, could I have a brandy and ginger, no ice.

Please look after yourself - we need you.

Cheers x


----------



## Owen

Hazel said:


> When you are ready Mike, could I have a brandy and ginger, no ice.
> 
> Please look after yourself - we need you.
> 
> Cheers x


No we don't, I have Polish friend that will work harder, charge less and provide all the insults you can cope with for a large vodka. On second thoughts yes Mike we do need you.


----------



## mikeyB

I've got a TENS machine, thanks Lindarose, and here's a nice Limoncello with a splash of soda, I find that both calming and uplifting

Whisky Mac for Mark, large Baileys for GG, and a Brandy and Ginger for my pal Hazel. Keeping well, hen?


----------



## Amigo

Owen said:


> No we don't, I have Polish friend that will work harder, charge less and provide all the insults you can cope with for a large vodka. On second thoughts yes Mike we do need you.



Ooo I think I met that barman in Kraków Owen. Leave him there!...Mike does a more refined form of insult! 

Hope your sore hip eases soon Mike.


----------



## Hazel

Yes thanks Mike - I'm good


----------



## mikeyB

It's feeling fine now, thanks Amigo, thanks to various pharmaceuticals guaranteed to bugger up my kidneys. Sometimes, I think trying to keep my various inconveniences under control is a bit like playing Whack-a-Rat, one gets sorted, another one pops up.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Time for tonight's pub joke:

 A man and a woman meet at bar one day and are getting along really well. They decide to go back to the woman's house where they engage in passionate love making. The woman suddenly cocks her ear and says, "Quick my husband just got home, go hide in the bathroom!" So the man runs into the bathroom. Her husband comes up into the bedroom and looks at her. "Why are you naked?" he asks. "Well, I heard you pull up outside, so I thought I would come up here and get ready for you." "Okay" the man replies "I'll go get ready." He goes into the bathroom before his wife can stop him and sees a naked man standing there clapping his hands. "Who the hell are you?" the man asks. "I am from Rentokil your wife called me in to get rid of the moths you are having problems with." The husband exclaims, "But you are naked!" The man then looks down and jumps back in surprise. "Those little bastards!"


----------



## Hazel

Night everyone


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Good night Hazel


----------



## mikeyB

Won't be open till after lunch. I'm having a Skype interview with Harry's Bar in Venice. It's always a struggle being so talented, you're forever being headhunted


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Won't be open till after lunch. I'm having a Skype interview with Harry's Bar in Venice. It's always a struggle being so talented, you're forever being headhunted


That'd be Harry's Heel & Key Bar in Venice Railway station.


----------



## mikeyB

Philistine


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Won't be open till after lunch. I'm having a Skype interview with Harry's Bar in Venice. It's always a struggle being so talented, you're forever being headhunted


I supped in there in 1993 - big fan of Ernest Hemingway, so ordered a Tom Collins (along with all the other Hemingway pilgrims in there at the time ) Posh place, but wasn't made to feel out of place


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> That'd be Harry's Heel & Key Bar in Venice Railway station.


Or it could have been Harry's Nail Bar in Sidcup...the Venice of the south.  Perhaps we can persuade Kildare to offer a mani-pedi service in the pub


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> Or it could have been Harry's Nail Bar in Sidcup...the Venice of the south.  Perhaps we can persuade Kildare to offer a mani-pedi service in the pub


Now your taking the pish


----------



## AlisonM

Marsbartoastie said:


> shaliwalli, shaliwalli, shaliwalli, shaliwalli, oompah, oompah, oompah


Isn't that the name of that place with the longest name? The one where the station plaque runs the whole length of the platform and the road sign says "You are now entering Shaliwalli, shaliwalli, shaliwalli, shaliwalli, oompah, oompah, oompah. Population 3, bye and thank you for visiting"?


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> Or it could have been Harry's Nail Bar in Sidcup...the Venice of the south.  Perhaps we can persuade Kildare to offer a mani-pedi service in the pub



He's not mixing me cocktails after manhandling sweaty feet and corns Toastie!


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> I'm waiting for a new left hip, and rather inadvisedly tripped over the corner of the duvet in the bedroom and twisted the hip. "Ouch" I said "that jolly well hurts". Actually, that's not true, I said "****** ****, that ******* *****


Ouch! A few zephyr hugs on their way and hope you feel better soon, or at least the pain pills kick in so you won't care.

Mine's a large Mojito please, I'm feeling tropical today as it's a positively roasting 55f out there.

Zephyr hugs for you to @Amigo.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Isn't that the name of that place with the longest name? The one where the station plaque runs the whole length of the platform and the road sign says "You are now entering Shaliwalli, shaliwalli, shaliwalli, shaliwalli, oompah, oompah, oompah. Population 3, bye and thank you for visiting"?


You're thinking of Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu, as immortalised in the song by Quantum Jump...


----------



## AlisonM

Amigo said:


> He's not mixing me cocktails after manhandling sweaty feet and corns Toastie!


While they might add a little flavour to the otherwise innocuous potions the good Doctor mixes, I'd have to agree... Ewwww! Just you stay away from the alchemy Dr Jekyll.


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu,


Nope, too short.


----------



## mikeyB

One ultra tropical Mojito coming up Alison, to help you cope with the heat. Nice slice of fresh mango on the top to send you dreaming of the Maldives...


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it was Harry's Bar in Venice, but I didn't get the job. They offered to double my money, shorten the hours, never have to do the cleaning cos they have Lithuanians to do that.

But you know what? I turned the job down. I told them that I couldn't stand the thought of rich Americans treating me like something they found on their shoe. I told them I would much rather serve my pals here, the vagrants, ne'er do wells, the losers, the workers and shirkers, the sick and needy and the well. All welcome here.

"Alright", he said," f*** off then."

So here I am


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> Well, it was Harry's Bar in Venice, but I didn't get the job. They offered to double my money, shorten the hours, never have to do the cleaning cos they have Lithuanians to do that.
> 
> But you know what? I turned the job down. I told them that I couldn't stand the thought of rich Americans treating me like something they found on their shoe. I told them I would much rather serve my pals here, the vagrants, ne'er do wells, the losers, the workers and shirkers, the sick and needy and the well. All welcome here.
> 
> "Alright", he said," f*** off then."
> 
> So here I am


Yeah, lucky us?


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Well, it was Harry's Bar in Venice, but I didn't get the job. They offered to double my money, shorten the hours, never have to do the cleaning cos they have Lithuanians to do that.
> 
> But you know what? I turned the job down. I told them that I couldn't stand the thought of rich Americans treating me like something they found on their shoe. I told them I would much rather serve my pals here, the vagrants, ne'er do wells, the losers, the workers and shirkers, the sick and needy and the well. All welcome here.
> 
> "Alright", he said," f*** off then."
> 
> So here I am


Aww, how touching a scene that wasn't. Thanks for the Mojito, but the Maldives? Honestly? Heck no, I'm sunning myself on a beach in Maui.


----------



## mikeyB

I knew it began with M, and knew it wouldn't be Morecambe...


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> I told them I would much rather serve my pals here, the vagrants, ne'er do wells, the losers, the workers and shirkers, the sick and needy and the well. All welcome here.


It would have been quicker just to say "_DL and MarsBar_"


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> I knew it began with M, and knew it wouldn't be Morecambe...


Well it would have been Morecambe, or possibly Hopeman, only I won the Euromillions didn't I? I had to find something to do with the prize money before the tax man caught up with me. I mean 60% of £2.49 is a lot of money to a hard up Scots lass.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> It would have been quicker just to say "_DL and MarsBar_"


Between the two of us I think we've got everything covered:
DL (vagrant, ne'er do well, loser, shirker, sick, needy)
Marsbar (very, very well...thanks for asking)


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> Well it would have been Morecambe, or possibly Hopeman, only I won the Euromillions didn't I? I had to find something to do with the prize money before the tax man caught up with me. I mean 60% of £2.49 is a lot of money to a hard up Scots lass.


Aye, I had the same sort of win, but the machine is in Spar, so once a few people knew, the begging letters poured in. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Dear AlisonM/Kildare
Following your recent good fortune perhaps you might consider giving to a worthwhile charity.  A small donation of just £1 will buy a pack of three Mars Bars for a needy Toastie.
Yours sincerely
Pamela Povo (Ms)


----------



## AlisonM

Marsbartoastie said:


> Dear AlisonM/Kildare
> Following your recent good fortune perhaps you might consider giving to a worthwhile charity.  A small donation of just £1 will buy a pack of three Mars Bars for a needy Toastie.
> Yours sincerely
> Pamela Povo (Ms)


Umm, let me think....





No.




I don't approve of Mars Bars, the food of the devil, if I encouraged their consumption, I'd be as damned as the greedy body scarfing them and, if I can't have them, nobody can. So there.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

AlisonM said:


> Umm, let me think....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't approve of Mars Bars, the food of the devil, if I encouraged their consumption, I'd be as damned as the greedy body scarfing them and, if I can't have them, nobody can. So there.


Harsh...very harsh 
Hope Kildare is more sympathetic


----------



## mikeyB

This is why I stayed, and didn't go to Harry's. It's just the way that people help each other when they need a little boost. Always done with good grace.

Here's a pound for you, Marsbar, the dog ate it yesterday, but it popped out this morning good as new. It's been washed. The dog, that is.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Thanks Kildare.  Put the toasted sandwich maker on to heat up.  I'll be back in a minute with a pack of three and the cheapest loaf of white sliced known to humanity.  The Mars Bar Toasties are on me!


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Here's a pound for you, Marsbar, the dog ate it yesterday, but it popped out this morning good as new. It's been washed. The dog, that is.


Surprised you haven't been arrested for money laundering...


----------



## Hazel

Bar keep - could I have a pot of tea, need heating up.

Oh glad your are staying put young sir


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Well, it was Harry's Bar in Venice, but I didn't get the job. They offered to double my money, shorten the hours, never have to do the cleaning cos they have Lithuanians to do that.
> 
> But you know what? I turned the job down. I told them that I couldn't stand the thought of rich Americans treating me like something they found on their shoe. I told them I would much rather serve my pals here, the vagrants, ne'er do wells, the losers, the workers and shirkers, the sick and needy and the well. All welcome here.
> 
> "Alright", he said," f*** off then."
> 
> So here I am




I cannot believe how much good luck I am being blessed with today. This morning my hemorrhoids start playing up and this afternoon you decide that you are stopping with us. I think I might crack open a vintage bottle of sterilised milk in celebration


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> It would have been quicker just to say "_DL and MarsBar_"




Oi bozo, the Toadstool might be a completely deranged female but I am not even female stick that in your Welsh Mountain Railway and smoke it


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Harsh...very harsh
> Hope Kildare is more sympathetic




Victor Kildare sympathetic? Dream on he has a bedside manner like a red soldier ant


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Oi bozo, the Toadstool might be a completely deranged female but I am not even female stick that in your Welsh Mountain Railway and smoke it


You seem to be implying that Kildare is only staying to serve the needs of his female clientele.  The Banting has an equal opportunities policy which should ensure you a share of his personal attention.  There's no need to exit in a huff.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, thanks you lot for the predictable response to me staying, so here's a nice pot of tea for Hazel, who has  no need to flash her seductive eyes at me to get served. Here's a Rich Tea to go with it. I didn't think a mars bar toastie would be the best thing for a type 2, so I'm having it.

See how I look after everyone?


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> You seem to be implying that Kildare is only staying to serve the needs of his female clientele.  The Banting has an equal opportunities policy which should ensure you a share of his personal attention.  There's no need to exit in a huff.


Yes but he is a lecturas old bar steward


----------



## Diabeticliberty

What kind of crackpot voodoo witch doctor looks to marry up his patients you whichever drugs he has which are going out of date? I told him last week that my nose was wet and runny and he prescribed me a course of Bob Martin dog tablets


----------



## mikeyB

Have you got a wet runny nose now, you ingrate?


----------



## Ljc

Surreptitiously sliding my new sweeties out of our landlords sight.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Have you got a wet runny nose now, you ingrate?




Fair point no I haven't. The thing is though chasing parked cars is starting to interfere with my social interactions and I won't even mention rolling over so passers by can tickle my...............b............b..........belly


----------



## mikeyB

Oh, so that pose you struck the other day wasn't Tai Chi, then ?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Ljc said:


> Surreptitiously sliding my new sweeties out of our landlords sight.





Surreptitiously sliding your new hew sweets into the thread hoping none of us would notice. C'mon then what have you got and more importantly where are mine?


----------



## Amigo

Taking of sweets and reminded by the mousey infestation problem at the Banting kitchen (uh hum!), I'm craving those little chocolate mice. Ooo they are evil and taste like like chunks of condensed milk. Love the pink ones too 

Anyone know how to make them without carbs and with no loss of flavour?

In the meantime I'll have a sherry please. Yes you heard it right...a nice Amontillado


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Sherry? Sherry? Are you having a laugh. Sherry is what my old aunty  drinks at the bingo with her chums. The next thing we know you'll be after a ball pen to do the 4 corners for a snowball (4 corners for a snowball is apparently a bingo term)


Speaking of which how do you get 4 old ladies to scream 'bitch'?
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Get the 5th one to shout  BINGO


----------



## Hazel

I will say goodnight everyone.

Just about to have dinner.     

See you all tomorrow x


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> I will say goodnight everyone.
> 
> Just about to have dinner.
> 
> See you all tomorrow x




Early night Hazel darling? Have a wonderful evening


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> Sherry? Sherry? Are you having a laugh. Sherry is what my old aunty  drinks at the bingo with her chums. The next thing we know you'll be after a ball pen to do the 4 corners for a snowball (4 corners for a snowball is apparently a bingo term)
> 
> 
> Speaking of which how do you get 4 old ladies to scream 'bitch'?
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> Get the 5th one to shout  BINGO




A ball pen indeed...a bingo aficionado would have a handsome collection of 'dabbers' usually decorated in the style of Coronation St. characters!   (P.S. I loathe bingo!)

Night Hazel, enjoy your evening


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Early night Hazel darling? Have a wonderful evening



I have a lot of paperwork to catch up on Geoff.    When will it ever end.     Then back to job hunting, really need the money, but it seems my age is against me.   4 years till I qualify for my state pension - i could starve to death, or be homeless by then x


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> I have a lot of paperwork to catch up on Geoff.    When will it ever end.     Then back to job hunting, really need the money, but it seems my age is against me.   4 years till I qualify for my state pension - i could starve to death, or be homeless by then x



That's tough Hazel and I really hope you find something soon. Sending a virtual hug


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> I have a lot of paperwork to catch up on Geoff.    When will it ever end.     Then back to job hunting, really need the money, but it seems my age is against me.   4 years till I qualify for my state pension - i could starve to death, or be homeless by then x




I hope you manage to find something soon. You have a very bright outlook and I'm sure you would be an asset to any employer


----------



## AlisonM

Tunnocks Dark Chocolate Caramel Wafers.  Just sayin.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

AlisonM said:


> Tunnocks Dark Chocolate Caramel Wafers.  Just sayin.



How very random


----------



## mikeyB

Terribly sorry gang, fell asleep after whisking up the batter for tonight's Toad in the Hole, and taking pain relievers for this bloody hip. But enough of my troubles.

Now I know I'm late, but Amigo, your choice of sherry is very much in tune with current trends. Ignore the scorn of DL, he knows no better, but I'll be happy to serve you an Amontillado any time you ask for it, we need a touch of urban sophistication more than most establishments.

Now Hazel, just keep plugging away at those job applications. What's big in East Kilbride these days? Trouble is there never has been anything big in Easr Kilbride. Betting shops? What talents lie hidden behind your cheerful photo? 

(Did you know that arsehole LiamFox MP was born in your town? Talk about black sheep.)

Anyway, best of luck, I'm sure someone will realise what an asset you would be.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Terribly sorry gang, fell asleep after whisking up the batter for tonight's Toad in the Hole, and taking pain relievers for this bloody hip. But enough of my troubles.
> 
> Now I know I'm late, but Amigo, your choice of sherry is very much in tune with current trends. Ignore the scorn of DL, he knows no better, but I'll be happy to serve you an Amontillado any time you ask for it, we need a touch of urban sophistication more than most establishments.
> 
> Now Hazel, just keep plugging away at those job applications. What's big in East Kilbride these days? Trouble is there never has been anything big in Easr Kilbride. Betting shops? What talents lie hidden behind your cheerful photo?
> 
> (Did you know that arsehole LiamFox MP was born in your town? Talk about black sheep.)
> 
> Anyway, best of luck, I'm sure someone will realise what an asset you would be.



Thanks for the sherry appreciation Mikey. Sorry about the dodgy hip. We've all got more panes than a window cleaner!  
For me it's the severely sore peepers at the moment. Like the band, Simply Red!


----------



## AlisonM

Diabeticliberty said:


> How very random


That's life. Totally random.

Actually, it was a gentle hint for Dr Strange to start stocking them for the more discerning clientele.


----------



## mikeyB

I stock the Dark Chocolate Tunnocks Teacakes, but I haven't seen the deliciously chewy caramel wafer in dark chocolate, sorry. I'll let you know as soon as I can get hold of them.


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> I stock the Dark Chocolate Tunnocks Teacakes, but I haven't seen the deliciously chewy caramel wafer in dark chocolate, sorry. I'll let you know as soon as I can get hold of them.


A large sex on the beach Dr Quincy please, some of you might get the irony , actually can have without irony, sarcasm is okay as long as there is no charge.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Evening all. I'll have a gin please! i just accidentally sat on my cats tail and he scratched the life out of my back. The gin is...medicinal


----------



## Amigo

Rosiecarmel said:


> Evening all. I'll have a gin please! i just accidentally sat on my cats tail and he scratched the life out of my back. The gin is...medicinal



Doesn't look like Mike is around at the mo...maybe closed the bar early tonight as it's been a quiet Wed night.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, folks, I've been otherwise engaged explaining to the police that the still in the garage is in fact an exhibit for the forthcoming opening of the whisky museum, and I have just been checking that it works, and the 600 empty bottles were part of the display. Gave them the correct ex magistrate handshake, and all was sorted with pleasantries and drinkies

Right, one large gin for Rosie to recover from inaccurate placement of her derrière, and I know Amigo wants the usual vodka and orange, though with the story I've just told, might wish to change that order.

Owens probably gone elsewhere for his Sex on the Beach, but if not, i am happy to give it to him.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, I'm closing early, and lowering the flag to half mast in memory of Tom and Frank Mclaury, and Billy Clanton, killed without mercy by Morgan Earp, his deputy Wyatt Earp, and 'Doc' Holliday at the OK Corral on this day in 1881. The winners, as is ever the way, wrote the history.

Wyatt Earp died along with his moustache the year after my dad was born, in 1929. So he lived long enough to read the reports of Charles Lindbergh crossing the Atlantic solo in an aeroplane.


----------



## FergusC

mikeyB said:


> fell asleep after whisking up the batter for tonight's Toad in the Hole


That's sounds like a bit of a euphemism for "a quick one of the wrist!", doc!
Mind you, last time any of the regulars were asked if they wanted "Toad in the hole" they thought you were offering a kick up the @rse!


----------



## mikeyB

Tut tut, Fergus. I didn't realise it could be interpreted that way, but the way it is written, and audience expectation, I should have known better! I really was whisking batter.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Dr Kildare, I believe the sun is now over the yardarm (sp?) ( or very nearly anyway), and I fancy a mojito after one was requested yesterday. Good job it's virtual as I wouldn't want to be shooting an arrow into anyone's a**e at archery tonight @Diabeticliberty


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Greyhound Gal said:


> Dr Kildare, I believe the sun is now over the yardarm (sp?) ( or very nearly anyway), and I fancy a mojito after one was requested yesterday. Good job it's virtual as I wouldn't want to be shooting an arrow into anyone's a**e at archery tonight @Diabeticliberty


Love the 'Braver, Stronger, Smarter' signature line GG...and thanks for the smashing Winnie the Pooh quote (different thread).

Kildare is slow today.  However, he left the honesty box out last night so we can help ourselves. @Diabeticliberty must have opened up and then sloped off for a fag or something.


----------



## Stitch147

Can I have the biggest drink possible please. And a hug from anyone, marsbar, Owen, mikeyb, @Diabeticliberty , anyone?


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'll give you a hug, Stitch.  In fact, l will be sitting in the corner by the Jukebox for anyone wanting a hug tonight, including @Diabeticliberty


----------



## Owen

Stitch147 said:


> Can I have the biggest drink possible please. And a hug from anyone, marsbar, Owen, mikeyb, @Diabeticliberty , anyone?


One hug coming your way, don't expect too much from @Diabeticliberty


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Can I have the biggest drink possible please. And a hug from anyone, marsbar, Owen, mikeyb, @Diabeticliberty , anyone?



Well even though you didn't mention me I'm still sending a hug!  Even though I know you'd prefer a cuddle off @Diabeticliberty 

Get a stiff drink and make a doll that looks like your Dr. Prat...stick cocktail sticks in it!


----------



## mikeyB

I'm open now for all your alcoholic and non alcoholic needs, shaky advice, sympathy. Don't think @Diabeticliberty has shown up yet., Amigo.

What's everybody want, apart from cuddles?


----------



## Hazel

Hugs from me too

Mike, when you get a minute- a white wine spritzer please, thanks


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Mojito for me please kind sir. @Diabeticliberty is probably scoffing his Lindt choccy


----------



## mikeyB

Evening, Hazel. One white wine spritzer coming up. You keeping well? How's the job hunting going?


----------



## Owen

A big hug of vodka for me and a coke for @Diabeticliberty


----------



## Owen

That should of read jug, but @Diabeticliberty is a coke


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> Mojito for me please kind sir. @Diabeticliberty is probably scoffing his Lindt choccy


One Mojito coming up, madam. I'm sure @Diabeticliberty is a Cadburys man at heart.


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Evening, Hazel. One white wine spritzer coming up. You keeping well? How's the job hunting going?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike - it's soul destroying.   Looks like I will need to do the rounds of staff agencies to be told by 12 year years there is nothing doing.    Ah we'll


----------



## mikeyB

Owen said:


> A big hug of vodka for me and a coke for @Diabeticliberty


I rather like the concept of a hug of vodka, Amigo will like that, too. One big  vodka coming up, and one Coke for @Diabeticliberty, though I don't see him around.


----------



## mikeyB

Keep at it, Hazel. There is a job somewhere where they are looking for someone like you, you just haven't found it yet


----------



## Greyhound Gal

mikeyB said:


> One Mojito coming up, madam. I'm sure @Diabeticliberty is a Cadburys man at heart.


Right, I'll finish this lovely drink - thank you Kildare - and get off to archery and try not to shoot @Diabeticliberty backside. TTFN.


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> Well even though you didn't mention me I'm still sending a hug!  Even though I know you'd prefer a cuddle off @Diabeticliberty
> 
> Get a stiff drink and make a doll that looks like your Dr. Prat...stick cocktail sticks in it!


Hug gratefully received. Thanks Amigo.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hi everyone & @Diabeticliberty when he arrives.  Can l have a Pina Colada, please.


----------



## mikeyB

GG, @Diabeticliberty has a backside that is hard to miss on this forum, so that's not much of a challenge. See you later?


----------



## Stitch147

Where is that @Diabeticliberty ? 
Can I have a spiced rum please?


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> Hi everyone & @Diabeticliberty when he arrives.  Can l have a Pina Colada, please.


Pina Colada? Is this part of your transgender transformation? Sure. Just watch out for @Diabeticliberty and his wandering hands


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I rather like the concept of a hug of vodka, Amigo will like that, too. One big  vodka coming up, and one Coke for @Diabeticliberty, though I don't see him around.


I'l have a big hug of gin please...and put a lime and soda on my tab for @Diabeticliberty when he rolls up.  He's going to need something sharp and light to cut through all that chocolate.


----------



## mikeyB

Stitch147 said:


> Where is that @Diabeticliberty ?
> Can I have a spiced rum please?


Yup, Captain Morgan spiced coming up. What would you like in that?
(@Diabeticliberty will probably make a rude joke about that question)


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'l have a big hug of gin please...and put a lime and soda on my tab for @Diabeticliberty when he rolls up.  He's going to need something sharp and light to cut through all that chocolate.


@Diabeticliberty has a sharp tongue and is a bit light in the loafers, just a rumour?


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'l have a big hug of gin please...and put a lime and soda on my tab for @Diabeticliberty when he rolls up.  He's going to need something sharp and light to cut through all that chocolate.


Presumably you would like a breath of tonic in that gin. I thought a nice Cognac to go with @Diabeticliberty chocolate


----------



## Marsbartoastie

No thanks KIldare.  I'll take it straight.  A 29 year blemish free driving history and today I picked up 6 points and a £300 fine.  I made the beginners error of not checking that my insurance had successfully rolled over from last year.  I can't tell you how cheesed off I am.  Tomorrow will be wasted treking out to the car pound in the wilds of Charlton to retrieve my car...at an additional cost of £150.  Who would choose a life of crime?  Rack 'em up and keep 'em coming mate.  Bah!


----------



## Jonsi

Good evening All...I fancy a pint tonight. Can't hear a bloody thing in my right ear so I'm keeping a space at the bar to my right for @Diabeticliberty.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Someone with excellent 'barcraft' once told me that there's a prime spot in every pub.  It's the position at the bar that gives ready access to service, a clear view of the door and is en route to the ladies lav.  He forgot to add that it must also have space on your deaf side for @Diabeticliberty.


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> No thanks KIldare.  I'll take it straight.  A 29 year blemish free driving history and today I picked up 6 points and a £300 fine.  I made the beginners error of not checking that my insurance had successfully rolled over from last year.  I can't tell you how cheesed off I am.  Tomorrow will be wasted treking out to the car pound in the wilds of Charlton to retrieve my car...at an additional cost of £150.  Who would choose a life of crime?  Rack 'em up and keep 'em coming mate.  Bah!


I can tell how much you earn by the size of that fine. Sure you can afford these gins? Get @Diabeticliberty to pay


----------



## Jonsi

Do you think @Diabeticliberty is coming in tonight? Maybe he could give us a choon on that dirty old upright that Dr Strangeglove has?


----------



## Stitch147

mikeyB said:


> Yup, Captain Morgan spiced coming up. What would you like in that?
> (@Diabeticliberty will probably make a rude joke about that question)


A straw!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I can tell how much you earn by the size of that fine. Sure you can afford these gins? Get @Diabeticliberty to pay


I only work part time and £300 is just the standard fine.  This little farrago is going to blow a hole in my Christmas holiday fund.  How is a body supposed to live it up in Malaysia for three weeks on a restricted budget?!  I'll just have to do what any sensible woman would do in the circumstances...talk to daddy.


----------



## mikeyB

Yes, the standard minimum fine. @Diabeticliberty might pay for your gins,  but I don't think he'll fund jollies in Malaysia without some quid pro quo, and before you ask, nor will I


----------



## AlisonM

Been on a lovely out with the BFF before she heads back down south on Saturday. Spent too much money, ate far too much (venison chilli, yum), and walked much too far even with frequent stops to rest. Now I'm in great pain so I'd like a special cocktail please that includes liquid morphine and a Tramadol chaser and some chocolate would be good in it... Oh, and a packet of haggis crisps please.


----------



## AlisonM

Stitch147 said:


> Can I have the biggest drink possible please. And a hug from anyone, marsbar, Owen, mikeyb, @Diabeticliberty , anyone?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Yes, the standard minimum fine. @Diabeticliberty might pay for your gins,  but I don't think he'll fund jollies in Malaysia without some quid pro quo, and before you ask, nor will I


I'll be OK Kildare.  My dad has three big rough sons, but only one little princess


----------



## Jonsi

Mebbe @Diabeticliberty is bashing one out with his piano teacher tonight? Tune that is...


----------



## Marsbartoastie

AlisonM said:


> Been on a lovely out with the BFF before she heads back down south on Saturday. Spent too much money, ate far too much (venison chilli, yum), and walked much too far even with frequent stops to rest. Now I'm in great pain so I'd like a special cocktail please that includes liquid morphine and a Tramadol chaser and some chocolate would be good in it... Oh, and a packet of haggis crisps please.


...make that two please Kildare.  Sounds like exactly what the doctor ordered.


----------



## mikeyB

You don't ask for much, Alison, but how does this sound? Baileys, amaretto, vodka stirred, two solpadeine added, a squirt of soda and chocolate sprinkles and a cocolate teaspoon to stir it?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Mebbe @Diabeticliberty is bashing one out with his piano teacher tonight? Tune that is...


I'm sure @Diabeticliberty is giving her 'keyboard' a good rattling


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> You don't ask for much, Alison, but how does this sound? Baileys, amaretto, vodka stirred, two solpadeine added, a squirt of soda and chocolate sprinkles and a cocolate teaspoon to stir it?


Sorry Dr Strangelove, plenty alcohol but not enough drugs. I need knock out drops.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Alison is absolutely right.  If you've got any DF118s I'll have a couple of them sprinkled in my gin.  That would really hit the spot.


----------



## mikeyB

Okay Alison,  and Marsbar, a teaspoon of laudanum (chocolate flavour) in it from my Victorian collection


----------



## Jonsi

Here Ali... Try this. It's a photo of @Diabeticliberty's arse that Mrs Barstool-pigsty took. That should knock you out. 

Could I trouble your for another pint please Kildare?... and have one yourself.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Okay Alison,  a teaspoon of laudanum (chocolate flavour) in it from my Victorian collection


Hmm, that might work.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Here Ali... Try this. It's a photo of @Diabeticliberty's arse that Mrs Barstool-pigsty took. That should knock you out.
> 
> Could I trouble your for another pint please Kildare?... and have one yourself.


I didn't take a photo of his 'arris.  I took one of his groinal area...and only because I was doing an impression of the batty next door neighbour from Vic & Bob's excellent 'House of Fools'.


----------



## mikeyB

Another pint coming up Jonsi. Anybody seen @Diabeticliberty?


----------



## Hazel

Night peeps - see you tomorrow x


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I didn't see you there Hazel.  Sweet dreams. x


----------



## mikeyB

Night Hazel. Don't work too hard, it will work out for you x


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> You don't ask for much, Alison, but how does this sound? Baileys, amaretto, vodka stirred, two solpadeine added, a squirt of soda and chocolate sprinkles and a cocolate teaspoon to stir it?



Sounds good to me. I'll have one and a referral for de-tox please


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Sorry my much loved fellow forum I have had a 2 hour lesson this evening and it's been a real grueller. Ratling my teachers keys can be pretty demanding let me tell you all. I have now been tasked with playing a piece called Pachelbel Canon and have to have it completed for Tuesday. Doctor Dan Dare it us good to see that you have been keeping the unruly rabble in good order. I was worried that in my absence they might start getting rowdy singing, removing clothing and breaking wind..........ows


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Sorry my much loved fellow forum I have had a 2 hour lesson this evening and it's been a real grueller. Ratling my teachers keys can be pretty demanding let me tell you all. I have now been tasked with playing a piece called Pachelbel Canon and have to have it completed for Tuesday. Doctor Dan Dare it us good to see that you have been keeping the unruly rabble in good order. I was worried that in my absence they might start getting rowdy singing, removing clothing and breaking wind..........ows


You might recognise this...
Once you've mastered the fingering...you could vamp it up:


----------



## Diabeticliberty

The most dreadful song ever to come out of Merseyside. I would not sully my keyboard with it


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> The most dreadful song ever to come out of Merseyside. I would not sully my keyboard with it


But it's Pachelbel's Canon!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

This is Pachelbels Canon








Not some thirty bob rip off from some dey do data don't dey dow wannabes


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Get you...you purist!


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> Get you...you purist!


That post gets the sophisticated insult of the week award, congratulations


----------



## Greyhound Gal

mikeyB said:


> GG, @Diabeticliberty has a backside that is hard to miss on this forum, so that's not much of a challenge. See you later?


Unless @Diabeticliberty has a backside with blue, red or gold rings on it (and I hope to God he hasn't  ) I managed to miss it.
Another Mojito for the road please Kildare.


----------



## mikeyB

That decoration could be arranged, GG. Did your practice go well? I was thinking of archery as  something  I could do in my wheelchair.

Anyway, here's your Mojito as a reward for your efforts.


----------



## AlisonM

I shay, Dr Panglossh, that wash rather good, can I have another pleash?


----------



## mikeyB

Whoopee! Hit the spot, did it? Do you know, I should never have given up General practice. Here's another, Alison. Don't tell the polis.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Poochie you shoot arrows? I tried it once in Cuba and had a whale of a time. Really enjoyed myself. Not easy to do particularly when half cut on dodgy cheap rum on which they usually power grass mowing machines. They then stuck a shotgun in my hand and cos I shoot a bit at home I won a goldfish


----------



## Amigo

Night night all those stopping for a lock in. I didn't have much luck getting served tonight so I'm having a nice Cognac before bed.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry about that Amigo, the Cognacs on the house. It's perhaps as well, I've had a call from Inverness Polis to say they've found Alison in her garden roaring out rebel songs, so maybe it's best you avoided my medicinal concoction. I've now got to hide the evidence.

Night night


----------



## mikeyB

Last orders, folks, bar closes in 10 minutes, open again at 10.30 in the morning for coffee and cinnamon buns, home made. Special charge for a coffee of your choice plus a bun, £3.50. I'm robbin'  meself at that price, I don't know why I bother.


----------



## mikeyB

Night night, don't let the bedbugs bite. Or if you're  not sleeping in one of our rooms, sweet dreams


----------



## Stitch147

mikeyB said:


> Last orders, folks, bar closes in 10 minutes, open again at 10.30 in the morning for coffee and cinnamon buns, home made. Special charge for a coffee of your choice plus a bun, £3.50. I'm robbin'  meself at that price, I don't know why I bother.


Im too early for my coffee and bun. Only 2 and a half hours to wait.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Stitch147 said:


> Im too early for my coffee and bun. Only 2 and a half hours to wait.


Coffee and bum?  @Diabeticliberty hasn't been in yet...so you'll just have to make do with coffee!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> ...and cos I shoot a bit at home...



We really don't need this much detail about what you get up to in the privacy of your own home @Diabeticliberty


----------



## Jonsi

If you can't wait for Dr KillBill to fall out of his pit there's a virtual Greasy Spoon just down the road where you can get a coffee (provided you don't mind sharing a spoon chained to the counter) and a virtual bacon bap all for £3. It's run by a lady ..._erm_...woman..._erm_ ...female called Mary Hinge. @Diabeticliberty is reported to go there often. Says she has 'magnificent baps' apparently


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> If you can't wait for Dr KillBill to fall out of his pit there's a virtual Greasy Spoon just down the road where you can get a coffee (provided you don't mind sharing a spoon chained to the counter) and a virtual bacon bap all for £3. It's run by a lady ..._erm_...woman..._erm_ ...female called Mary Hinge. @Diabeticliberty is reported to go there often. Says she has 'magnificent baps' apparently


The woman in the twee tearoom is going to be cross.  Betty Swallocks loves it when @Diabeticliberty gets stuck into her muffins!


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> The woman in the twee tearoom is going to be cross.  Betty Swallocks loves it when @Diabeticliberty gets stuck into her muffins!


I hear she uses a recipe from the UKs original TV Cook Fanny Craddock. Apparently Bettys muffins are soft, warm and moist, just like Fannys. 

No wonder @Diabeticliberty likes them


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Ding dong, I do so love a bit of muffin  Betty is a most unique individual. I once saw her squeeze out an entire tube of Sensodyne toothpaste with her hands tied behind her back. What a woman. She is available for stag nights, hen parties (for ladies of a certain persuasion), birthday's and best of all Friday evenings at your local rave where she performs on stage with tassles attached to her anatomy and an artificial boa constrictor.



Please note other brands of toothpaste are available for purchase from our very own Dr Killahundredpatientsandsayitwasafluepidemic


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> ...I once saw her squeeze out an entire tube of Sensodyne toothpaste with her hands tied behind her back...



Why on earth would anyone want to squeeze a tube of toothpaste behind their back?  That would make it extremely difficult to direct the stream on to the bristles of your toothbrush.  I'm confused


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> Why on earth would anyone want to squeeze a tube of toothpaste behind their back?  That would make it extremely difficult to direct the stream on to the bristles of your toothbrush.  I'm confused


think of the mess!!! 
It'd take a while to get that sticky goo out of the carpet.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> think of the mess!!!
> It'd take a while to get that sticky goo out of the carpet.


And it bleaches the colour out of anything it touches.  @Diabeticliberty has a very strange idea of what constitutes 'entertainment'.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Why on earth would anyone want to squeeze a tube of toothpaste behind their back?  That would make it extremely difficult to direct the stream on to the bristles of your toothbrush.  I'm confused





Any individual performing a cabaret act must bring something a little bit unique to the party. Squeezing out toothpaste with your hands unhindered and in full view of your eyes would hardly qualify you for Membership of The Magic Circle. With this in mind the said lady has worked on a technique that people travel across 10 counties to just to view with their own, to use your own lingo, mince pies. It really is a most edifying sight to dentists and dental technicians the world over. The lady has also been awarded an honorary doctorate at the BDA, that's Bloody Delicious Artistes organisation and not the lesser known British Dental Association


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> think of the mess!!!
> It'd take a while to get that sticky goo out of the carpet.




If  you are having frequent negative experiences of having sticky goo in your carpet I might recommend a tub of this bad boy


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I wonder if the Magic Circle would be impressed with what I can do with a Finger of Fudge?  I'm going to put my application forward.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> I wonder if the Magic Circle would be impressed with what I can do with a Finger of Fudge?  I'm going to put my application forward.




I am almost too frightened to ask but what can you do with a finger of Fudge? Please do not reply with 'give your kids a treat' as it would be all rather formulaic


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> I wonder if the Magic Circle would be impressed with what I can do with a Finger of Fudge?  I'm going to put my application forward.


is it similar to what Marianne Faithfull was rumoured to be caught doing with a _MarsBar_... Toastie?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

We're talking about magic tricks.  I can make it disappear of course.  Heaven knows what you imagined 



See that cesspit over there.  That's your mind that is!


----------



## mikeyB

Quite right, and while you've all been arguing about sordid entertainment (for which we have no licence, we can only do  the sordid  bit as long as it's not entertaining) does anybody want coffee and hand made buns?


----------



## mikeyB

Mind you, Marsbar, making a finger of fudge disappear is easy peasy. I'd like to see you do that with my rolling pin.


----------



## Amigo

I think it's Sticky Vicky of Benidorm fame that @Diabeticliberty is describing. She could produce all manner of objects from her nether regions and make disappear whole stag parties apparently. Retired now and it's left a giant hole in the entertainment scene there.


----------



## Jonsi

Amigo said:


> I think it's Sticky Vicky of Benidorm fame that @Diabeticliberty is describing. She could produce all manner of objects from her nether regions and make disappear whole stag parties apparently. Retired now and it's left a giant hole in the entertainment scene there.


unlike the giant hole in the entertainment scene when she was there...!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, I think she had to retire with a sensitive bladder that woman on the TV ads keeps banging on about.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Quite right, and while you've all been arguing about sordid entertainment (for which we have no licence, we can only do  the sordid  bit as long as it's not entertaining) does anybody want coffee and hand made buns?


not for me thanks, I went to see Mary Hinge down at The T42 Café on Abattoir Terrace and got some there


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, but the question was, do you want any buns?


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Aye, but the question was, do you want any buns?


no thanks...she had her baps out when I walked in. They looked so inviting and she said "Help yourself".

So I did.


----------



## mikeyB

I'm off to the warehouse to stock up on Bombay mix, so I'll leave Jonsi in charge. I know I'm taking my life, or rather living in his hands, but needs must.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Coffee & a bun for me, please.


----------



## Jonsi

Mark Parrott said:


> Coffee & a bun for me, please.


Mark..._shhh..._I shouldn't be telling you this but ..._come closer_...if you just go out the door, turn left and 100 yds down the street you'll see a sign for T42 ...Mary's got magnificent baps and she's cheap...
 ...cheaper than Sir Killalot here


----------



## AlisonM

I've just been down to T42 for a latte and a bun and I must say, the bacon butty was simply magnificent. I can quite see why Dr Moreau is jealous, I mean his assets aren't nearly so, umm, obvious.

Now I'm back at my regular station though, I'd like the cocktail of the day please, whatever it might be, but only if it's not vodka based.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.  Her baps are pretty magnificent.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, I'm back you traitorous lot. Alison, I do hope you enjoyed your bacon baps. I haven't concocted tonight's cocktail, so you can have a bog standard Negroni, though  what  you're doing drinking at this time after last night's escapades, I really don't know. If you drink this, all last night's drinks will rush out to greet it, and you'll be spark out for the afternoon.

Maybe that's the idea. Don't snatch, I haven't put the cocktail cherry in it yet. Cheers.


----------



## Jonsi

AlisonM said:


> I've just been down to T42 for a latte and a bun and I must say, the bacon butty was simply magnificent. I can quite see why Dr Moreau is jealous, I mean his assets aren't nearly so, umm, obvious.
> 
> Now I'm back at my regular station though, I'd like the cocktail of the day please, whatever it might be, but only if it's not vodka based.


In fairness, it's a bit early for cocktails so Dr Nick hasn't popped his swizzle stick on the bar yet


----------



## AlisonM

Early schmearly, it's after mid-day and the sun is over the yard arm.


----------



## Amigo

I'll have a latte but if you happen to accidentally spill a tot of brandy in there I won't cause a scene! 

Off for a few drinkies and some live music tonight anyway


----------



## mikeyB

For no good reason, tonight's cocktail is another old friend, the Moon River. You can imagine Audrey Hepburn sipping one of these as she unzips your....

Anyway, this is equal measures of gin, Cointreau, half measure of Galliano, and a squeeze of fresh lemon. Stirred with ice cubes, this will be strained into your cocktail glass, and topped with a cocktail cherry. 

A true taste of sophistication, to be sipped slowly and languorously, though that is probably beyond the skill set of the women in this joint.

I have to try.

And I am not serving this drink till after seven, I have to teach you unsophisticated proles and/or Welsh people that you never drink a cocktail before seven.

So to keep you quiet, Alison, I'll unscrew a bottle of Blue Nun and you can drink that till seven.  Don't suppose you want a glass with that


----------



## Amigo

Might be any idea to get some stout and Newcastle Brown in as a chaser


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I'll have a latte but if you happen to accidentally spill a tot of brandy in there I won't cause a scene!
> 
> Off for a few drinkies and some live music tonight anyway


One latte with a splash for Amigo. Who you seeing tonight? Musically, I mean, I don't want the name of your toyboy. 

 I trust you'll call in late for a Moon River to cuddle up with in bed.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> One latte with a splash for Amigo. Who you seeing tonight? Musically, I mean, I don't want the name of your toyboy.
> 
> I trust you'll call in late for a Moon River to cuddle up with in bed.



No one famous Mikey but our local place puts on a decent band who surprisingly improve enormously as the night progresses 
To be honest, anything that takes my mind off my busted rotator cuff at the moment is welcome! Sat with a heating pad on it presently. That'll teach me falling over when I'm sober. The landing is so much more awkward!


----------



## mikeyB

I always keep my TENS machine handy for unfelicitous aches and strains following ground impact among the customers. They always say they're sober as well.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I always keep my TENS machine handy for unfelicitous aches and strains following ground impact among the customers. They always say they're sober as well.



Very responsive customer after care Mike but nothing less than an arthroscopic rotator cuff repair is going to solve this! But a nice cocktail is a good start


----------



## AlisonM

Blue Nun? Blue Nun? Far canal! I'm having nun of that thank you very much. My palate is far too discriminating for such muck as that. Donner und blitzen und Gotterdamerung mein herring!

A nice Badacsony Kéknyelű now, that would hit the spot.


----------



## mikeyB

How do you make a Hungarian wine?

Keep twisting his ear. 

I've got some Albanian white, that's near enough. Trouble me no more until seven


----------



## Owen

Blue Nun, does she have Tourettes


----------



## mikeyB

OK peasants, today's Moon River cocktail is all mixed and ready to serve. I though I'd do a gallon to start off, then review the situation at 9.00. 

We do have a selection of canapés. Well, Bombay mix, peanuts,  pork scratchings, hula hoops and the usual snacks, but because this is a Friday night I've got a special supply of the peerless Seabrooks crisps. 

Do I look after you or not? That's a rhetorical question, by the way, not the entree to a discussion.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'll have a Moon River & a packet of Seabrookes ready salted please.


----------



## mikeyB

Evening Mark, keeping chipper under the strain of the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune?

One Moon River and pack of Seabrooks coming up.

Anything for your good lady?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Blimey Doctor Zhivago the things I do in the name of the furthering of medicine. Here is said Audrey with a most pitiful rendition of Moon River. Gawd how I hate this bloody clip


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, she had a somewhat restricted vocal range. Henry Mancini wrote the tune specially to accommodate that. In most other films she was overdubbed. I must say, she doesn't really come across as a working girl in that film.

She reappears in the current Galaxy chocolate ad. Her face has been electronically overlaid on another actress. Quite brilliantly, in fact. But rather ominously for other dead or ageing stars.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> I though I'd do a gallon to start off


That'll do me, but what about everyone else?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I never found her particularly attractive either. I have never really understood the appeal


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> Evening Mark, keeping chipper under the strain of the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune?
> 
> One Moon River and pack of Seabrooks coming up.
> 
> Anything for your good lady?


She'll have Moon River with an umbrella & a sparkler & a packet of cheese & onion Seabrooks please.  Sorry, she is quite demanding.  The subdued light in here is good for my bad eye.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Diabeticliberty said:


> I never found her particularly attractive either. I have never really understood the appeal


You need to go to Specsavers, @Diabeticliberty


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I have tried to load a piccy of a much finer far more delectable lady by the name of Lauren Bacall but alas Photobucket is playing silly buggers again. Never mind here is a far better piece of music


----------



## Mark Parrott

Diabeticliberty said:


> I have tried to load a piccy of a much finer far more delectable lady by the name of Lauren Bacall but alas Photobucket is playing silly buggers again. Never mind here is a far better piece of music


I can certainly agree with you there.


----------



## Jonsi

YooHoo Dr No... Can I please have a quart of Lambrini for Ali and some Bombay Mix to help her take the taste away. I'll have a pint of cocktail please... and a Peperami.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Where's Kildare got to?


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, I was just eating the second meal of my new weight loss diet, so I'm feeling weak and under carbed. OK,  Marks missus gets her bells and whistles on her cocktail and cheese and onion Seabrooks. These are proving quite popular, I think I'll make them a fixture. Table lamp, I thought.

Now Jonsi, Ali has been desperate for a cocktail since around three minutes past 12, so that is what she will have, and you can have a pint of it in the hope it might quieten you down. Vain hope, though.


----------



## AlisonM

Mark Parrott said:


> Where's Kildare got to?


I suspect he's busy counting his stocks of blood products for the annual vampire convention at the weekend. When he says he's feeling weak, he really means anaemic.


----------



## mikeyB

Just because I never appear in daylight does not mean I lust after blood...ah blood, warm, fresh and dripping slowly from the neck of a maiden, then the ripped bodice....oh, sorry. Ahem.

Drink anyone?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Well my fellow family of the needle, metformin and diet only control I am on a 5.00am start in the morning. I have a full days teaching in store before drinkies and some piano playing tomorrow night with my big gormless nephew. I must turn in for the evening and wish you all bonne nuit


----------



## Hazel

Good evening happy campers.    

Ahem, barman - if this motley crew have not devoured your cocktail, 'Moon River' may sample it please.

Cheers


----------



## Mark Parrott

Diabeticliberty said:


> Well my fellow family of the needle, metformin and diet only control I am on a 5.00am start in the morning. I have a full days teaching in store before drinkies and some piano playing tomorrow night with my big gormless nephew. I must turn in for the evening and wish you all bonne nuit


What are you turning into then?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott said:


> What are you turning into then?




A mean, lean scratchy faced machine. This beard is driving me to bloody distraction.  It keeps sticking in my neck. It is more irritating than my piano teachers children


----------



## mikeyB

Why, DL, do they keep calling you daddy?

Anyway, good evening Hazel. Another day of the miserable grind is about to be blown into history with a delicious Moon River


----------



## Jonsi

Right folks... now that he's gone to bobos we can talk about him. Just put @ in front of his name and...

Oh no...we did that


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, we did indeed. I've made it up by giving Northy the alcohol free version of my cocktail. Ice cubes, and a squirt of fresh lemon. 

I do try, you know.


----------



## Hazel

Cocktail was very acceptable - yum.

Off to bed, I was out of the house at 7.30 for an 8.00 appt at the surgery for my B12 jab.

Haven't seen that early (and it was baltic) for a long time.

Night everyone - pleasant dreams


----------



## mikeyB

Night Hazel. Aye, the freezing concrete canyons of East Kilbride can be chilly as the wind whistles around. That cocktail will send you into the happy land of nod. x


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Evening all. I need a stiff drink please. Struggling with my own mental health the past few weeks. Really don't want to take time out of uni again especially in my final year. Is it Christmas yet??


----------



## Jonsi

Hi Rosie... merry Christmas. Here, let me buy you an Advocaat Snowball. Mince pie? (can't stand the things myself)


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Thanks, Jonsi! I'll more than happily take the snowball but may pass on the mince pies. I just can't understand why people like the horrid things!


----------



## Jonsi

Me neither...who knows if a fly landed in the mix?


----------



## AlisonM

Rosiecarmel said:


> Thanks, Jonsi! I'll more than happily take the snowball but may pass on the mince pies. I just can't understand why people like the horrid things!


It's a mystery to me as well. They give me gas.


----------



## Jonsi

I have some carb free Ferrerdo Rotchees Ambassadors chocolates if you'd prefer... or maybe some Bombay Mix...?


----------



## mikeyB

Rosie, Rosie, Rosie - let me comfort you with a Moon River Cocktail, rather than a high calorie snowball granny drink. And sod Ferrerro Rocher, I have some hand made dark chocolate Rose Creams from the Tobermory Chocolate Shop, which go beautifully with the cocktail. Forget your troubles, wallow in hedonism


----------



## Jonsi

You smooth talking bar steward...hand made chocolates ate with you but for a moment. Bombay Mix us with you for s couple of days at least.


----------



## Amigo

I'm back in folks and a ready for a goodnight Moon River if there's any left. Been a great night rounded off with a Halloween themed karaoke night....


----------



## mikeyB

Sounds like a great night, Amigo. Sure, have a Moon River, with an extra cherry. Hope you gave of your best in the karaoke?


----------



## Amigo

I couldn't shout coal up a back alley Mike but I mouth the words nicely 

The extra cherry is nice, I like my 5 a day to be met. Having this glass of milk then taking my rather intoxicated ass to bed. Hope the Panting has been a good night?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

mikeyB said:


> Rosie, Rosie, Rosie - let me comfort you with a Moon River Cocktail, rather than a high calorie snowball granny drink. And sod Ferrerro Rocher, I have some hand made dark chocolate Rose Creams from the Tobermory Chocolate Shop, which go beautifully with the cocktail. Forget your troubles, wallow in hedonism



I must say that sounds absolutely perfect! You certainly know how to charm a woman


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Amigo said:


> I'm back in folks and a ready for a goodnight Moon River if there's any left. Been a great night rounded off with a Halloween themed karaoke night....



Karaoke sounds like my version of hell! what did you sing??


----------



## Amigo

Rosiecarmel said:


> Karaoke sounds like my version of hell! what did you sing??



Hell I don't sing Rosie, it wastes good drinking time!


----------



## Amigo

I'll bid you all a warm goodnight folks...off to try and sleep (never easy). Night night x


----------



## mikeyB

With that cocktail inside you, you'll sleep just fine, don't worry

Night night x


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> With that cocktail inside you, you'll sleep just fine, don't worry
> 
> Night night x



Sleep well Mike, hope the hip doesn't give you any gyp! Ready for another day's business at the Panting Arms


----------



## mikeyB

Last orders folks, closing in 10. My bed warmer has already gone to bed.


----------



## mikeyB

Okay, gang, open again for coffee, and in direct competition to T42 down the road I'll be doing dry cured crispy bacon rolls from 10.30. Just that touch of quality. I can't offer enormous baps, but for those on statins I'll put a fried free range egg on the roll with the bacon, with free brown sauce or ketchup if you wish. That surely must drag you back from that corpulent harridan down the road.

Goodnight and may your God look after you


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, all. Can you smell the bacon cooking? Ready to serve for those who need a carb and cholesterol boost, and specially for lapsed vegetarians


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning, all. Can you smell the bacon cooking? Ready to serve for those who need a carb and cholesterol boost, and specially for lapsed vegetarians



Sound absolutely delicious Mike but a bit late for breakfast for me...are you more a brunch kinda place?


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, brunch is the general idea. I'm not really aiming at the breakfast trade, I can't be arsed to get out of bed early.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Aye, brunch is the general idea. I'm not really aiming at the breakfast trade, I can't be arsed to get out of bed early.



Oh I've done a half marathon by 7am and then moved on to the Maltesers!


----------



## Hazel

Could I partake of a roll and bacon, and a pot of tea, please


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry I'm late, Hazel. One bacon roll and pot of tea coming up. Keeping well?


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Oh I've done a half marathon by 7am and then moved on to the Maltesers!


Fibber. Want a bacon butty yet?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Fibber. Want a bacon butty yet?



Just off out for lunch Mike (but no alcohol). I'll save myself for your Saturday night special cocktail. Hope it has the X Factor  (and I don't mean no depth, staying power or class by that!) lol


----------



## mikeyB

Right, bacon and rolls going back in the chiller. I'm off out briefly for a breath of fresh air, but drinks and nibbles available from 2.00. I need ingredients for the cocktail, as well.


----------



## Jonsi

Afternoon all...I'm at a pottery event in Stoke-on-Trent and have just banjaxed my readings with an afternoon tea (for lunch). I shall be back in the pub later on (probably after Strictly).  Any chance of having a pint of cocktail waiting for me... not forgetting the Bombay Mix.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, Jonsi, will do. Just don't mention Strictly again


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Afternoon all...I'm at a pottery event in Stoke-on-Trent and have just banjaxed my readings with an afternoon tea (for lunch). I shall be back in the pub later on (probably after Strictly).  Any chance of having a pint of cocktail waiting for me... not forgetting the Bombay Mix.


Pssst...Jonsi.  I'm at home this weekend and will be watching 'you know what' this evening  We can have a drink afterwards and a 'debrief', but we'll need to talk in code or Dr Killjoy will show us the door. Eduardo Bolas should be entertaining and Minerio O-do-stop-blubbing might keep it together this week.  Dr Killjoy's secret favourite is McDanio McMacmacmac...but don't let on that I've told you.  He has his macho publican image to maintain.


----------



## Amigo

Doesn't anyone watch the other side with the most unlikely female rap (c missing) artist in the known universe competing?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> Doesn't anyone watch the other side with the most unlikely female rap (c missing) artist in the known universe competing?


One of my colleagues made me watch a clip.  C...R...A...P...Y...Gee where does she get the front?  This show should be called 'Britain's Lost The Plot'


----------



## mikeyB

There are to be no discussions of lowbrow TV shows in this sophisticated joint. It lowers the tone, and demeans those taking part. Apart from anything else, it starts fights among the hormone enraged women. I've seen it all before, when I was working at the Savoy Grill. Not a pretty sight.


----------



## trophywench

I'd just been thinking I might venture in here tonight, but if you're into drowning dress designers with a clouded reputation in them, I might have to pass.  Shame as I quite fancied last night's, otherwise.  Was even toying with offering you the 110 litre fresh water container in our motorhome as a mixing vessel - got to be easier to just dispense it from the kitchen sink tap than lift that gallon petrol can you've been using.  And, should there be a run on them, Jonsi can help serve using the bathroom tap.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> There are to be no discussions of lowbrow TV shows in this sophisticated joint. It lowers the tone, and demeans those taking part. Apart from anything else, it starts fights among the hormone enraged women. I've seen it all before, when I was working at the Savoy Grill. Not a pretty sight.



'Hormone enraged women'...you wish!  

You obviously need a bouncer. I nominate Jenny. She won't stand for any nonsense!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> 'Hormone enraged women'...you wish!
> 
> You obviously need a bouncer. I nominate Jenny. She won't stand for any nonsense!


He's safe with me.  At my age I don't have any hormones left.


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> He's safe with me.  At my age I don't have any hormones left.



Lol! I used all mine up once in a mad oestrogen filled frenzy. What a night that was!


----------



## mikeyB

Right, calm down ladies. Anybody been to Florida? Tonight, I present the Bushwacker cocktail, as developed in Pensacola. This is packed with vitamin D. Well, not packed, but there is some to delay the onset of osteoporosis in your hormone drained bodies.

This is a sort of chocolate Pina Colada: Dark rum, Kahlua, Dark Creme de Cacao, Cream of Coconut and milk. Toppings could include chocolate shavings, or I still have some of those specially shaped chocolate straws. Yummy.

The men have a simpler option: from Scotland, the Rusty Nail (whisky and drambuie) and from America, the Godfather - whisky and Amaretto, which is a surpringly tasty mix.

All cocktails served from 19.00 till late. If you can keep going, I can

If you make it past midnight, you get free toasted crumpets.

Why go anywhere else?


----------



## pottersusan

Jonsi said:


> Afternoon all...I'm at a pottery event in Stoke-on-Trent and have just banjaxed my readings with an afternoon tea (for lunch). I shall be back in the pub later on (probably after Strictly).  Any chance of having a pint of cocktail waiting for me... not forgetting the Bombay Mix.


Oooh! what sort of pottery event?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right, calm down ladies. Anybody been to Florida? Tonight, I present the Bushwacker cocktail, as developed in Pensacola. This is packed with vitamin D. Well, not packed, but there is some to delay the onset of osteoporosis in your hormone drained bodies.
> 
> This is a sort of chocolate Pina Colada: Dark rum, Kahlua, Dark Creme de Cacao, Cream of Coconut and milk. Toppings could include chocolate shavings, or I still have some of those specially shaped chocolate straws. Yummy.
> 
> The men have a simpler option: from Scotland, the Rusty Nail (whisky and drambuie) and from America, the Godfather - whisky and Amaretto, which is a surpringly tasty mix.
> 
> All cocktails served from 19.00 till late. If you can keep going, I can
> 
> If you make it past midnight, you get free toasted crumpets.
> 
> Why go anywhere else?



Come on, you're Al Murray aren't you?


----------



## mikeyB

I've got more hair, and more charm. And rabid left wing republican views. Apart from that, the similarities are striking.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> Lol! I used all mine up once in a mad oestrogen filled frenzy. What a night that was!


I think I might have a few lurking about, but I'm holding them in reserve.  If things don't work out with Amal then George will be going spare again!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> This is a sort of chocolate Pina Colada: Dark rum, Kahlua, Dark Creme de Cacao, Cream of Coconut and milk. Toppings could include chocolate shavings, or I still have some of those specially shaped chocolate straws. Yummy.



I'm not usually a big fan of cocktails, but this one sounds like a masterful confection.  I'll have a jug please...and four chocolate straws (to make it look as though I'm going to share it...as if).


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'm not usually a big fan of cocktails, but this one sounds like a masterful confection.  I'll have a jug please...and four chocolate straws (to make it look as though I'm going to share it...as if).



Be careful there Toastie, I know what those chocolate straws are shaped like


----------



## AlisonM

Well, if I can't have a Bushwhacker till 7pm, I'll make do for now with a bottle of that damnfino sherry please. And a bacon butty with broon soss.


----------



## mikeyB

Cocktails aren't served till 7, Marsbar, but if you need something to dull the effect of moronic TV shows, I could make an exception...and you do realise, those chocolate straws were specially made in the shape of the male member last week for the Orgasm cocktail. But, if you must....


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> Well, if I can't have a Bushwhacker till 7pm, I'll make do for now with a bottle of that damnfino sherry please. And a bacon butty with broon soss.


Only a bottle? Oh, of course, you're pacing yourself for the night. Certainly, and though brunch has finished, I'll do you a bacon butty with broon, but don't tell anybody else.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> Be careful there Toastie, I know what those chocolate straws are shaped like


I sometimes use Nutella to create something similar


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> I sometimes use Nutella to create something similar


I beg your pardon? Isn't Nutella too sloppy?

On second thoughts, for gods sake don't answer that.


----------



## mikeyB

Wake me up when Strictly has finished, won't you? Don't all expect to be served at once.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Wake me up when Strictly has finished, won't you? Don't all expect to be served at once.



I fell asleep during it I'm afraid...


----------



## Jonsi

I just got back...stopped off to see my 6 week old grandson, so missed Strictly. Can I please have a pint of Cocktail and some Bombay Mix sarnies please Kildare?


----------



## mikeyB

Certainly, jonsi, the girlies cocktail I presume?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I just got back...stopped off to see my 6 week old grandson, so missed Strictly. Can I please have a pint of Cocktail and some Bombay Mix sarnies please Kildare?


Eduardo's performance was sheer chutzpah!


----------



## mikeyB

Drink, Marsbar?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I'll need something with a straw.  I've just made myself a lemon juice and aspirin face pack and look like a ghost...which is bang on theme for Halloween.  Got anything a bit spooky on the cocktail menu?


----------



## mikeyB

It's not Halloween, no, but the cocktail should make your hair stand on end

And so should the straw, sorry


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Just as long as it's got booze in it.  I find it makes me funnier, smarter and sexier.  It also gives me a singing voice like Ella Fitzgerald and makes me dance like a pro.  Alcohol is great.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, one Bushwacker cocktail is yours, sip slowly for maximum pleasure


----------



## Amigo

If you have a drink that will bring my BG's down at the moment, make it a triple please. 

Stupidly went fridge grazing and I'm paying the price!  Stupid girl!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I've just banjaxed


Amigo said:


> If you have a drink that will bring my BG's down at the moment, make it a triple please.
> 
> Stupidly went fridge grazing and I'm paying the price!  Stupid girl!


So what did you find in the fridge?  I'm interested because I've just done the same thing, but couldn't think of anything exciting to do with some Pecorino, a jar of sauerkraut and an old bottle of Lactulose.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> If you have a drink that will bring my BG's down at the moment, make it a triple please.
> 
> Stupidly went fridge grazing and I'm paying the price!  Stupid girl!


Well there's enough alcohol in the Bushwacker to probably make it carb neutral, and may well drop your BG. Give it a try


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> I've just banjaxed
> 
> So what did you find in the fridge?  I'm interested because I've just done the same thing, but couldn't think of anything exciting to do with some Pecorino, a jar of sauerkraut and an old bottle of Lactulose.



I only had a small piece of crustless quiche with salad for tea, bit of coleslaw but no other carbs. Unfortunately a couple of toffees with the cuppa afterwards has had a right spikey effect on me up to 11. But I do have infection so maybe it isn't helping....
My fridge always looks like a Jewish mama's I'm afraid (even though I'm not Jewish). It's also stocked with every type of eye drop and eye cream none of which seem to be bleeding well helping!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well there's enough alcohol in the Bushwacker to probably make it carb neutral, and may well drop your BG. Give it a try



Yep pour me one of those please Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

I'll get my exercise bike out of the shed at the back for you to use while having your drink. That should fix it


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I'll get my exercise bike out of the shed at the back for you to use while having your drink. That should fix it



I've got a vibration plate machine but it makes me spill my drink


----------



## mikeyB

You're not supposed to sit on it, Amigo


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hi Kildare, I'm going to be different, I fancy a vodka & bitter lemon, please.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

A friend once gave me some diet advice.  It was that often, when you think you're hungry, you're just thirsty.  Best I have another large cocktail to test this theory please Kildare because I feel famished.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> You're not supposed to sit on it, Amigo



Spoilsport!


----------



## Jonsi

pottersusan said:


> Oooh! what sort of pottery event?


Mrs J and I collect Moorcroft and some other stuff (I have some lovely Cobridge colour trials). Also collect Okra glass.


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> Hi Kildare, I'm going to be different, I fancy a vodka & bitter lemon, please.


Evening, Mark. How's the eye?

One vodka and bitter lemon coming up. And your young lady? Keeping well, I hope.


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> A friend once gave me some diet advice.  It was that often, when you think you're hungry, you're just thirsty.  Best I have another large cocktail to test this theory please Kildare because I feel famished.


And another large cocktail for you. Didn't exactly savour the last one did you?Do you want a funnel with this one?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Mrs J and I collect Moorcroft and some other stuff (I have some lovely Cobridge colour trials). Also collect Okra glass.


Nice stuff...and very decorative.  I don't collect, but I always enjoy a contemporary ceramics exhibition.  If I had plenty of dosh I'd collect Bridget Drakeford's stuff.  It's modern, but delicate and pretty...and her forms are always gorgeous.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> And another large cocktail for you. Didn't exactly savour the last one did you?Do you want a funnel with this one?


Can I have it as a drip please?  It would save me the effort of sucking.


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> Can I have it as a drip please?  It would save me the effort of sucking.


All the girls say that. No you can't, I'm afraid I've got nothing sterile. Keep sucking, sorry.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

OMG...I found an old jar of mincemeat at the back of the fridge and ate a spoonful.  Yeuch.  Where's that drink Kildare...I need something to get rid of the taste.  The expiry date on the jar was Sept 2015.


----------



## mikeyB

You can't have finished the last one I gave you, pay attention. And get out of that fridge before you find a new lifeform.


----------



## Amigo

Enjoy your cocktails everyone. I'm like my iPad, running out of power so putting my feet up with a carb free drink. Night night


----------



## mikeyB

Night night Amigo. I know this is just an excuse to watch Match of the Day, but I forgive you. 

Sleep well x


----------



## Hazel

Hi everyone - can I please have a nightcap, a brandy and ginger.

Cheers


----------



## Jonsi

Could I please have another cock of tailpint landlord and a thing for Mrs Barstool-pigsty.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hi everyone - can I please have a nightcap, a brandy and ginger.
> 
> Cheers


Hazel, good to see you. Hope you're keeping well. Rangers win, I note, so I'll make it a double for the price of one. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> Could I please have another cock of tailpint landlord and a thing for Mrs Barstool-pigsty.


I think I can interpret that sentence into a coherent form, so course you can Jonsi. Don't come complaining to me tomorrow morning, though.


----------



## trophywench

Hi All - can I have just a gin and slimline please - but since the bottles of Schweppes slimline tonic are so big and I like it strong,  I've bought a suitable vase with me to get it in.  If you were to start with 10 ice cubes and a lemon sliced, then half fill it with gin and top it up with the tonic, I reckon it will be about right.

Is the shellfish bloke dropping in or have I missed him? - I could just fancy a lobster.


----------



## mikeyB

I can do your drink for you, Jen, with the utmost pleasure. But the lobster, alas...tell you what, I've got a tub of Morecambe Bay potted shrimps you can have with pleasure.


----------



## FergusC

mikeyB said:


> I've got a tub of Morecambe Bay potted shrimps you can have with pleasure.


at least that's better than a dose of crabs!


----------



## mikeyB

No call for that, Fergus. No remarks allowed until you buy a drink, then it's a free for all


----------



## mikeyB

Come on gang, an extra hour in bed tonight that I've specially negotiated with the Uk government so that you have more time to drink in here, don't tell me I've wasted my effort


----------



## mikeyB

Righty ho, locking up. Open again at 10.30 for your selection of coffee and bacon butties, with egg if you have a hangover. Special treat, there's a selection of juices, orange, tomato, and grapefruit (but not if you are on statins).

Goodnight, and don't forget to put the clocks back


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> Evening, Mark. How's the eye?
> 
> One vodka and bitter lemon coming up. And your young lady? Keeping well, I hope.


Sorry, think l fell asleep.


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> Sorry, think l fell asleep.


I don't mind Mark, you're on the injury list, so allowances are are made


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> I don't mind Mark, you're on the injury list, so allowances are are made


It's a right bugger this eye. very disorienting so have to keep resting them.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Mark, if you don't hear anything in the next couple of days start chasing people up. If you see any flashing lights or bright patterns, go to a hospital with an eye department ASAP


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning bar keep! Am I too early for a bacon sarnie?! 

Forgot I had been drinking last night and took my meds with what I thought was (sugar free) lemonade from last night... turns out there was rather a lot of gin in!! not the best thing to do at 10am... Need to soak up the gin pronto!


----------



## mikeyB

Good grief, Rosie. Not so much at the drinking, but drinking gin with diet lemonade. Smacks of desparation, does that

Course I'll do you a bacon butty. Do you want an egg on that?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Hey, I'm a student. I can't turn down 50p diet lemonade!! 

Yes please, is apple juice on the list of juices?!


----------



## mikeyB

It is actually, so you can have one of those with pleasure


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Wonderful. I'll, err, pay on Tuesday if you don't mind! May have to start a tab. I'm good for it, honest!!


----------



## Jonsi

Morning Rosie, the T42 is open and Mary' doing a double egg banjo for a quid _with _a free mug of tea or something resembling coffee. DL has an account there and I put all my stuff on that, told her I was his younger brother. If you could stand the embarrassment , tell her you're his niece.


----------



## mikeyB

I don't mind Rosie, allowances are made for students because they have no sense.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> It's a right bugger this eye. very disorienting so have to keep resting them.



Sympathies with the eyes Mark because mine are being a bugger too! Nearly a fortnight of this nasty infection so seeing the doc again tomorrow. I'm expecting a trip to the eye hospital. 
Hope you get yours sorted soon mate.

I'll just have one of your fine lattes please landlord


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Pay them no heed Rosie me darlin' students may gave no sense but you my little swamp duck have...........no sense


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> Morning Rosie, the T42 is open and Mary' doing a double egg banjo for a quid _with _a free mug of tea or something resembling coffee. DL has an account there and I put all my stuff on that, told her I was his younger brother. If you could stand the embarrassment , tell her you're his niece.


Go boil  yer heed, Jonsi. Quality food is here.  You know that T42 is a type of E Coli?


----------



## Jonsi

Mary always has a big pan of e-coliflower soup on the go...just 20p a bowl. What price natural immunity I say.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, simmering all the vitamins out. Wouldn't want any of them in the soup, would we?


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, Amigo. Dealing with idiots. Sure, here's a big latte.

By the way- good morning


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Sorry, Amigo. Dealing with idiots. Sure, here's a big latte.
> 
> By the way- good morning



Good morning Mike...just enjoying the coffee


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Pay them no heed Rosie me darlin' students may gave no sense but you my little swamp duck have...........no sense



I can't quite decide if swamp duck is an insult or compliment


----------



## Jonsi

Rosiecarmel said:


> I can't quite decide if swamp duck is an insult or compliment


...it's on the menu at T42...just 83p a portion with a version of Hoi Sin (watered down daddies sauce with some plum jam added) and a crusty roll.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Sorry, Amigo. Dealing with idiots. Sure, here's a big latte.
> 
> By the way- good morning


I don't have to come here to be insulted you know Dr Finlay-Casebook... I can go anywhere


----------



## mikeyB

Toss a coin, Rosie, then slap him just in case.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Jonsi said:


> ...it's on the menu at T42...just 83p a portion with a version of Hoi Sin (watered down daddies sauce with some plum jam added) and a crusty roll.



Well how can I say no to that!!


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> I don't have to come here to be insulted you know Dr Finlay-Casebook... I can go anywhere


Why else would anybody come here?


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, because I have been slobbing  in pj's and dressing gown all morning I'm off for a shower and tidy up, moisturise and all that, then I've got to go out and get some more Bombay mix again. See you later


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Doc Terror gets a make over. Blimey I bet he looks gorge when he comes back NOT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikeyB

It's more damage limitation, than a makeover DL.


----------



## Jonsi

Anyone doing anything for Halloween? I'm dressing up as The Terrifying Fish Whisperer of old St. Helens Town. Legend has it he appears at Halloween trying to catch Ella, the fabled King Salmon that got away. You'll know when he's about by the all pervading smell of rotting fish and maggots and his howl of... '_I had King Salmon Ella at this place'_.

Are you doing a Bombay Mix curry with poppadoms Dr Frankenstein?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi you are one double scary Blodwyn. Do the Welsh actually celebrate Halloween? I only ask because every Welsh person I have met on a standard working day looks like they could frighten a police alsation. It would seem a little pointless to dress up when you all make such a good fist of it au naturel.


----------



## mikeyB

No I am not doing anything at Halloween, because I've decided I'm just old enough to be a miserable old git. And if I see any undead people wandering around looking for their sins on earth to be shriven, I'll point them in the direction of the manse.

And no, I am not doing a Bombay mix curry. I had enough trouble with trading standards with the last curry night, from the takeaway. There's still six customers on drips.

Before this interruption, I was just going to say that as Marsbar didn't last the evening there's still plenty of stuff left over to have the same selection available tonight.

I thank you


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Doc Terror gets a make over. Blimey I bet he looks gorge when he comes back NOT!!!!!!!!!!



Are you implying that our gorgeous bar keep NEEDS a make over? I think not!!


----------



## Hazel

No, save our pub!


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Jonsi you are one double scary Blodwyn. Do the Welsh actually celebrate Halloween? I only ask because every Welsh person I have met on a standard working day looks like they could frighten a police alsation. It would seem a little pointless to dress up when you all make such a good fist of it au naturel.


Halloween in Wales is called Nos Calan Gaeaf. Mostly it's the same as everywhere else with kids demanding sweets with menaces but traditionally menfolk in the town visit houses carrying a skull and dressed up as a grey mare (y mari llwyd) to rid the houses of evil spirits. They sing songs or dance at the houses and are rewarded with money, food or drink. If the residents don't give them anything the Grey mare leaves evil in the house and moves on.


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> Halloween in Wales is called Nos Calan Gaeaf. Mostly it's the same as everywhere else with kids demanding sweets with menaces but traditionally menfolk in the town visit houses carrying a skull and dressed up as a grey mare (y mari llwyd) to rid the houses of evil spirits. They sing songs or dance at the houses and are rewarded with money, food or drink. If the residents don't give them anything the Grey mare leaves evil in the house and moves on.


And that's why the Brecon Beacon exists


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Rosiecarmel said:


> Are you implying that our gorgeous bar keep NEEDS a make over? I think not!!




I'm not implying Dr Death needs a makeover I'm implying our gorgeous bar keep has a face like a plasterers radio


----------



## Owen

Can I have a dozen slammers and a stopwatch please


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> I'm not implying Dr Death needs a makeover I'm implying our gorgeous bar keep has a face like a plasterers radio


Too kind


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Owen said:


> Can I have a dozen slammers and a stopwatch please




I was indulging in drunken party games yesterday evening. I will not repeating my folly tonight


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> I was indulging in drunken party games yesterday evening. I will not repeating my folly tonight


Challenge accepted


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Owen said:


> Challenge accepted




Not on your Nelly


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> Not on your Nelly


You know you want to


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I know a good drinking game.  It starts with everyone reciting in unison 'Flangeldy dangeldy flob on your knob away we go'.  Everyone then claps twice and the first player has to call out a category.  Everyone claps twice and the next player has to call something in the appropriate category...and so on in the round.  

I once played this game and we tackled 'cartoon characters', 'Abba songs' etc.  Some wag (a doctor) then went with 'diseases of the upper respiratory tract'.  Clever, but not sporting.


----------



## Hazel

Well Banting customers - how are y'all?

I took a sleeping pill last night (needed a decent sleep) well I did 18 hours straight!

So what's been happening?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

18 hours!!! That pill must have been the size of a pizza!


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> 18 hours!!! That pill must have been the size of a pizza!


They don't do anything by halves in Scotland


----------



## Hazel

Not really I had not slept for 3 nights


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hazel said:


> Not really I had not slept for 3 nights


That's not good Hazel.  Is there something bothering you?


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Not really I had not slept for 3 nights



Oh dear you must of needed it then Hazel. Your post has gone very small all of a sudden or is it my eyes?


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> I know a good drinking game.  It starts with everyone reciting in unison 'Flangeldy dangeldy flob on your knob away we go'.  Everyone then claps twice and the first player has to call out a category.  Everyone claps twice and the next player has to call something in the appropriate category...and so on in the round.
> 
> I once played this game and we tackled 'cartoon characters', 'Abba songs' etc.  Some wag (a doctor) then went with 'diseases of the upper respiratory tract'.  Clever, but not sporting.


Can't even say that stone cold sober, looks @DL (nearly) is being a bit of a lightweight tonight, lets up the anti. Two dozen slammers a stopwatch, an infusion of insulin/glucose and an ambulance on standby.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> They don't do anything by halves in Scotland


My granda always had a half with his pint of heavy...and he lived in Scotland.


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> That's not good Hazel.  Is there something bothering you?


Looks normal to me


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> Can't even say that stone cold sober, looks @DL (nearly) is being a bit of a lightweight tonight, lets up the anti. Two dozen slammers a stopwatch, an infusion of insulin/glucose and an ambulance on standby.


What about a 'round the optics' or a 'back of the bar' challenge...against the clock.  I find that variety makes this more interesting...both on the way down and on the way back up again.  A nice tot of Creme de Menthe adds colour.


----------



## Owen

Hazel said:


> Well Banting customers - how are y'all?
> 
> I took a sleeping pill last night (needed a decent sleep) well I did 18 hours straight!
> 
> So what's been happening?


Hope you feel better soon, have a medicinal brandy on me


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> What about a 'round the optics' or a 'back of the bar' challenge...against the clock.  I find that variety makes this more interesting...both on the way down and on the way back up again.  A nice tot of Creme de Menthe adds colour.


How about, different pint every round, no two the same, each with two double chasers, again no repetition. Last time I did that one, I got posted home.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> Hope you feel better soon, have a medicinal brandy on me


I must have missed the theme this evening.  If we're licking our drinks off Owen then it has to be 'ladies lap dancing night'.  Hurrah!


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> I must have missed the theme this evening.  If we're licking our drinks off Owen then it has to be 'ladies lap dancing night'.  Hurrah!


Best I get oiled up then


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> How about, different pint every round, no two the same, each with two double chasers, again no repetition. Last time I did that one, I got posted home.


Too much volume for my delicate system...this would have me going to the lav every 10 minutes.  I'm in, but only if we stick with shorts.  I'll start with a Cointreau.


----------



## Amigo

Gives new meaning to the pub name, 'The Panting Arms!'


----------



## Owen

We will have to put that one on ice as I have to out into the real world of bars and drunken people. @Marsbartoastie stop encouraging me


----------



## Marsbartoastie

We could combine a drinking game with a word game.  You nominate a word and then have drinks beginning with the appropriate letters.

Drambui
Rum
U ?
N ?
Kalua


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> We will have to put that one on ice as I have to out into the real world of bars and drunken people. @Marsbartoastie stop encouraging me


Oh no...the dreaded 'beret'.  STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!


----------



## Owen

What @Marsbartoastie is a bereft, I thought it was something to wear on your head, got to go now have good evening everyone. Arrivederci


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Ciao, ciao @Owen


----------



## mikeyB

I never thought I'd say this, but can I have a night off? I'm a bit 60%ish today, fell asleep watching the footie and only just woke up

Somebody responsible had better run the bar and sarcastic banter. I'll leave it to you lot to volunteer somebody, but if there's a mess tomorrow morning, I'll go berserk. 

Have a good night, and don't forget to lock up. If I there prostrate bodies lying around in the morning, on waking check your pockets for mice.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Are you alright Victor? You haven't seemed yourself for a couple of days. I hope things are OK with you?


----------



## mikeyB

No, I feel just a bit off, but I had a stack of blood tests last week, so I'll find out if any of my various conditions have got me metabolically awry. The tests were all those that everybody talks about whenever anybody posts about fatigue, I'm not daft


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I never thought I'd say this, but can I have a night off? I'm a bit 60%ish today, fell asleep watching the footie and only just woke up
> 
> Somebody responsible had better run the bar and sarcastic banter. I'll leave it to you lot to volunteer somebody, but if there's a mess tomorrow morning, I'll go berserk.
> 
> Have a good night, and don't forget to lock up. If I there prostrate bodies lying around in the morning, on waking check your pockets for mice.



You have a well deserved night off...seems quiet anyway. Sleep well x


----------



## Hazel

Please, do look after yourself Mike

Much love xx


----------



## Jonsi

I've worked behind a bar before so I'm not volunteering but I suggest an honesty box (can't have the good Dr out of pocket can we?)

Btw... could have sworeded I heard Kildare say something about 'happy hour' between now and about then. Bombay Mix only 10p a bag.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Take care, Mike. You have a good rest.  I'm feeling a bit off today, which is why I haven't popped in tonight.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Look after yourself, Mike. 

I shall be drinking on my own in the corner dont judge me


----------



## Rosiecarmel

How is our bar keep @mikeyB feeling today?


----------



## mikeyB

Better, thanks. Had a better night's sleep without standing around and serving knockout cocktails, so my hip didn't keep waking me up.

Thanks for not leaving it too messy last night. I trust you weren't dragged off by Jonsi to far less salubrious establishments, he seems to know rather a lot.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Good to have you back Professor Killjoy...ready to pour bah-humbug on the evening's festivities.  I've just been explaining 'guising' to my English colleagues...who seemed to think that they'd invented Halloween.  Pah!


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Better, thanks. Had a better night's sleep without standing around and serving knockout cocktails, so my hip didn't keep waking me up.
> Thanks for not leaving it too messy last night. I trust you weren't dragged off by Jonsi to far less salubrious establishments, he seems to know rather a lot.


Yo Mikey ...how's it hangin' dude, ma main man, ma brutha from another mutha ...BeeYatch!! (you said something about this place being a hip joint??) Didn't drag or frighten anyone away even if T42 was having a pan of scouse night at 50p a bowl and you know how popular Mary's hefty dumplings are! I set up an honesty box for drinkies and, to encourage sales, I discounted the Bombay Mix down to 10p. Marketing eh? Blinding


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I discounted the Bombay Mix down to 10p. Marketing eh? Blinding


This makes good sense to me.  It's like eating bleedin' hay and leaves people desperate for a drink.


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> This makes good sense to me.  It's like eating bleedin' hay and leaves people desperate for a drink.


T'aint be nothin' likes eating hay and leaves ..an' as fer people desperate for a drink...


----------



## mikeyB

Don't worry about discounting the Bombay mix, Jonsi, we still make 8p profit at the discount price, but don't tell anybody.

And Marsbar, Bombay mix is a tasty, crunchy spicy snack. I don't know what hay is like to eat, I'll ask the next highland cow I see. She works in the co-op in Tobermory.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

It is time to fess up my fine diabetic dumplings. On Saturday night in a bit of a drunken state I lost my Freestyle Libre reader. It is either in a Miller And Carter public hoose. In a taxi somewhere, Lord knows where or in a Miller And Carter public hoose car park where my nephew and I were playing WWF King Of The Ring. I hasten to add that I won the bout with a deftly delivered bowling ball and then an Iraqi rake which had said gormless relative crying out in agony. Another reader has just been ordered. The sensor inserted in my arm has 9 days left to run and will have to be read using the Libre Link Application and my mobile phone. Oh I am a silly diabetic


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Oh I am a silly diabetic


tonight's B&B Cocktail will be sponsored by @Diabeticliberty, purveyor of terrible jokes, Fish fiddler and winner of the St. Helens Community Buffoon of the Year award for the last 8 years in succession. 
Doubles for singles - Pint for a half, free Bombay Mix and pork pies at 21:30.
High thang yew


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> or in a Miller And Carter public hoose car park where my nephew and I were playing WWF King Of The Ring.


Do you have a carer?  If not, perhaps you should talk to Social Services.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> tonight's B&B Cocktail will be sponsored by @Diabeticliberty, purveyor of terrible jokes, Fish fiddler and winner of the St. Helens Community Buffoon of the Year award for the last 8 years in succession.
> Doubles for singles - Pint for a half, free Bombay Mix and pork pies at 21:30.
> High thang yew


Is there going to be 'dooking for apples' and 'treacle scones on a string' tonight?  I'm also partial to a toffee apple on this night of nights.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> tonight's B&B Cocktail will be sponsored by @Diabeticliberty, purveyor of terrible jokes, Fish fiddler and winner of the St. Helens Community Buffoon of the Year award for the last 8 years in succession.
> Doubles for singles - Pint for a half, free Bombay Mix and pork pies at 21:30.
> High thang yew




OUCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonsi

I believe that Mary Hinge's Halloween offering down at T42 is *'Bobbing for chips'* in the deep fat fryer. To appease all the Scots (see) types hereabouts these parts she will lob in the odd battered Mars Bar (as opposed to our odd MarsBar who isn't battered and won't be slung in...well, not her).


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Do you have a carer?  If not, perhaps you should talk to Social Services.





OUCH, OUCH OUCH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikeyB

Ahem, Jonsi. Those prices are restricted to the Happy Hour, 5 till  6. And with inspired help, I am creating a special Halloween cocktail. I'm still taste testing, so expect an announcement after an afternoon drunken nap.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I believe that Mary Hinge's Halloween offering down at T42 is *'Bobbing for chips'* in the deep fat fryer. To appease all the Scots (see) types hereabouts these parts she will lob in the odd battered Mars Bar (as opposed to our odd MarsBar who isn't battered and won't be slung in...well, not her).


Odd...moi???
A battered Mars Bar is one of the things on my bucket list.  I'm off to the T42 to eat myself into a coma


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> Odd...moi???
> A battered Mars Bar is one of the things on my bucket list.  I'm off to the T42 to eat myself into a coma


eating food from a bucket is not unheard of down at the T42 ...mind you, it's quite common in KFCs up and down the land too!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Surely Mary serves it up on a fine bone china plate with a fancy doily and a linen napkin?!


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Ahem, Jonsi. Those prices are restricted to the Happy Hour, 5 till  6. And with inspired help, I am creating a special Halloween cocktail. I'm still taste testing, so expect an announcement after an afternoon drunken nap.


Don't worry Doc Holliday ... @Diabeticliberty's business Trout-Pout Fishface Ltd. is standing the cost. they've a budget of £17.58 ex VAT to cover everything


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> Don't worry Doc Holliday ... @Diabeticliberty's business Trout-Pout Fishface Ltd. is standing the cost. they've a budget of £17.58 ex VAT to cover everything




Alas a\ll of the petty cash has been blown on some new ringbound folders for my Health And Safety Manual. It looks like you are on your own on this one Jonsi bach


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Diabeticliberty said:


> in a Miller And Carter public hoose car park where my nephew and I were playing WWF King Of The Ring. I hasten to add that I won the bout with a deftly delivered bowling ball and then an Iraqi rake which had said gormless relative crying out in agony.



I'm sorry, was that in English???


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm sorry, was that in English???


That's a close as he gets Rosie.  Try not to expect the impossible.  He's functioning in society and that's the best we can hope for.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm sorry, was that in English???




Rosie my little swamp duck the bowling ball and Iraqi rake are well recognised WWF wrestling moves developed to inflict maximum pain and to render your opponent incapacitated so that they immediately submit and the bout is yours. My mistake for not pointing this out in my first post. My mates little lad was a massive WWF aficionado and taught me all of the dirty moves that he used to beat his mates up with at school. The little bas......darlin' used to scare the shit out of me


----------



## mikeyB

Talking of not functioning in society, here's tonight's special autumnal drink. I think I'll call it Autumn Leaves...

I part Slivovitz (that's Czech plum spirit), 1 part sloe gin, topped up with Hoopers alcoholic (4.3%) Plum and Sloe brew,  nicely chilled and fizzy, tasty of itself. To complete this drink will be cubes of Russet Apple dipped in crunchy toffee, on a cocktail stick.

Everything of the autumn season is in that drink, as well as one of your five a day.

Gabh air do shocair


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> ...Gabh air do shocair


Yes please...that sounds like the perfect confection to set me up for the night ahead.  And _Gabh air do shocair_ (whatever that means) to you too.


----------



## mikeyB

Pronounce it Gav air doe hoch-kair. Take it easy

You want one now?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Pronounce it Gav air doe hoch-kair. Take it easy
> 
> You want one now?


Yes please.  I have a party to get to...so I need a livener to put me in the mood.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Gabh air do shocair



Please have a pint of that waiting for me later please KillBill...and a side order of Bombay Mix .

_Gobby Hair-Do Shocker to you too_


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Gabh air do shocair


ah...the old Eagles classic...


----------



## Marsbartoastie

_Gaviscon hair-care_ to you Jonsi!


----------



## Amigo

I think I'll need to find an English speaking pub, this one is like the Cantina off Star Wars!


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> Yes please.  I have a party to get to...so I need a livener to put me in the mood.


Your drink is ready, Marsbar. Don't gulp it down because of the fizziness, please. You aren't driving to this party are you, because you'll twice over the limit before you get there


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I think I'll need to find an English speaking pub, this one is like the Cantina off Star Wars!


That's rich, coming from someone calling themselves Amigo. 

Don't go anywhere else. Where else can you get steaming on one drink?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Your drink is ready, Marsbar. Don't gulp it down because of the fizziness, please. You aren't driving to this party are you, because you'll twice over the limit before you get there


I'll have to neck it Kildare...I'm running late.  Have a spooktacular evening y'all.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> That's rich, coming from someone calling themselves Amigo.
> 
> Don't go anywhere else. Where else can you get steaming on one drink?



Oh I keep coming back for your very fine cocktails Mister Mike but steaming on one drink?! Pfft!... I'm from the north, I've served an extensive apprenticeship in alcohol tolerance techniques!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> That's rich, coming from someone calling themselves Amigo.
> 
> Don't go anywhere else. Where else can you get steaming on one drink?




She is obviously a pretend,  wannabe Mexican. I think she should stump up for a few thousand bricks for Donald Trump's wall of shame.  Actually I think she should lay them too ariba ariba


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> She is obviously a pretend,  wannabe Mexican. I think she should stump up for a few thousand bricks for Donald Trump's wall of shame.  Actually I think she should lay them too ariba ariba



Urghh...the thought of Donald Trump before dinner! *Shudders! 

I've been singing that well know Latina song to my doctor tonight....'Ooo, Spanish eyes, discharge is oozing from these Spanish eyes...'

The peepers are so red I think she thought I'd come for the consult in costume! 

I hope the bar isn't decked out in hanging skeletons and ghoulish artefacts Mikey?


----------



## mikeyB

Only DL and Jonsi.


----------



## mikeyB

mikeyB said:


> Only DL and Jonsi.


I love you Amigo, you're the best straight man - I mean woman- I've ever worked with


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I love you Amigo, you're the best straight man - I mean woman- I've ever worked with



Aww that's sweet MikeyB  who said I was straight or gender specific?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Old Al Martino at his best


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> Old Al Martino at his best



Nice  putting me in the mood for sangria and an all day breakfast!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

My dear old mother would have been proud of me for posting that song. My street cred however is now shot to hell . Nobody tells any of my friends that I have stuck Spanish Eyes on an Internet forum. They will beat me up and throw me down a well


----------



## mikeyB

Factoid: Al Martino had the first ever No1 record when the charts were established in 1952 with "Here in my Heart"

He was, of course, Italian, family from Ambruzzo. Puts me in the mood for tomato, basil and mozzarella salad, drowning in olive oil.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Factoid: my mother and her chums used to torment me with Spanish Eyes when I was a kid. My mother was hard as nails and nobody ever argued with her. She always got her way because she would use menace and knuckles to achieve it. I am sure that before I was born she was some kind of pinafored gangland enforcer. If she stuck the record on it stayed on until she said it could cease


----------



## Ljc

Can I please have a Bloody Mary, I need to build up my strength for tonight's foray


----------



## mikeyB

Certainly, Ljc. Do you prefer the traditional Worcester Sauce, or a dash of Tabasco?


----------



## Ljc

Ooh both please


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> Factoid: Al Martino had the first ever No1 record when the charts were established in 1952 with "Here in my Heart".



I was going to mention that.  Stayed at the top for 9 weeks.  My parents were teenagers in the early 50s & I got into 50s crooners in my early years.  Still got lots if 78s including this one.

I'll be in later, BTW.


----------



## AlisonM

I need chocolate, lots and lots of chocolate. What's the cocktail of the day, has it got chocolate in it?


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Ooh both please


Ah, the fiery type. 

One extra spicy Bloody Mary coming up. For best effect leave a little dribble running down your chin, but not if you've just Immacced, it'll be murder.


----------



## AlisonM

Marsbartoastie said:


> Nice stuff...and very decorative.  I don't collect, but I always enjoy a contemporary ceramics exhibition.  If I had plenty of dosh I'd collect Bridget Drakeford's stuff.  It's modern, but delicate and pretty...and her forms are always gorgeous.


I like her stuff too, wish I could afford it.


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> I need chocolate, lots and lots of chocolate. What's the cocktail of the day, has it got chocolate in it?


No, the flavours of the cocktail are plum, sloe and apple, I'm afraid, but I can flog you a Terry's chocolate orange to go with it for another of your five a day


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Ali Bongo you appear to be on a chocolate mission. Would you care for some chocolate perchance?


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Terry's chocolate orange


A combination made in hell. Yuck! However, the cocktail sounds interesting, I'll have a pint of that please and dig into my Green & Blacks stash.


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> My street cred however is now shot to hell . Nobody tells any of my friends that I have stuck Spanish Eyes on an Internet forum.


Now you know he's telling Porkies. Firstly that he has Street Cred and secondly that he has friends.  
Is my pint of Autumn Leaves ready yet?
...and the Bombay Mix.


----------



## Hazel

Good to have you back Mike and in good form.

Just about to make dinner - will look in later x


----------



## Diabeticliberty

If I might give you all some advice best you don't look at the eyes on my new avatar. You will be hypnotised and then I will bite your neck and you will join the ranks of the living dead. Any Welsh people need not worry of course as you are already one of us


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> Now you know he's telling Porkies. Firstly that he has Street Cred and secondly that he has friends.
> Is my pint of Autumn Leaves ready yet?
> ...and the Bombay Mix.


Of course your pint of Autumn Leaves is ready. Bombay mix with that?


----------



## AlisonM

Diabeticliberty said:


> Ali Bongo you appear to be on a chocolate mission. Would you care for some chocolate perchance?


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Ah, the fiery type.
> 
> One extra spicy Bloody Mary coming up. For best effect leave a little dribble running down your chin, but not if you've just Immacced, it'll be murder.


I don't need to worry, soon I'll have the real red stuff a dribbling. 
Another extra fiery one if you please


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> A combination made in hell. Yuck! However, the cocktail sounds interesting, I'll have a pint of that please and dig into my Green & Blacks stash.


Ok, one pint of the cocktail. Don't blame me if you end up on the floor again


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I don't need to worry, soon I'll have the real red stuff a dribbling.
> Another extra fiery one if you please


Coming up, Ljc, despite the voracious consumption of our elders and betters. They're nice with Worcester and Tabasco, aren't they?


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Of course your pint of Autumn Leaves is ready. Bombay mix with that?


Does the Queen smoke dope and ride a Chopper?? Of course I'll have some Bombay Mix.


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> If I might give you all some advice best you don't look at the eyes on my new avatar. You will be hypnotised and then I will bite your neck and you will join the ranks of the living dead. Any Welsh people need not worry of course as you are already one of us


You've clearly never been to Fleetwood.


----------



## mikeyB

Slight pause, we need feeding, and so does my iPad. Back in an hour. Behave, or else


----------



## Mark Parrott

Why does the barman always disappear when l walk in?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Ali Bongo get down off that broom. It has no lights on it and you will be picked up by the polis


Mark Parrott said:


> Why does the barman always disappear when l walk in?




You are a well scary hombre Monsieur Parrott. Our illustrious Victor Kildare is not built for a ruff n tumble. He is more like quick blue rinse and tumble dry


----------



## Greyhound Gal

I suggest we help ourselves. That honesty box is still on the bar over there. 50p should cover a pint of tonight's cocktail I reackon...


----------



## AlisonM

Mr DarnedLow Price, what makes you think the polis can catch me? I'll have you know this is the very latest in souped up brooms and has been pimped up by my very good mate Ms Sue Potter. It has 8 cylinders (Calor) and goes from nought to warp 10 in 2 seconds. Plod doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## mikeyB

Oi, you lot back away from the bar. What's wanted drink wise, folks? Or at least those of you who haven't helped yourselves....


----------



## AlisonM

Here's a charming little ditty or two especially for this evening.


----------



## mikeyB

Turn the volume down can you I can't hear the alcoholics mumbling their orders. And Alison, you shouldn't be riding a broom in your inebriated condition. Have another drink instead.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Turn the volume down can you I can't hear the alcoholics mumbling their orders. And Alison, you shouldn't be riding a broom in your inebriated condition. Have another drink instead.


Don't worry I won't fall off, I hooked my suspenders to the broom. But I'll have another pint of that whatever it was anyway. Ta.


----------



## mikeyB

Another pint of this very potent cocktail, Alison. If your suspenders are hooked to the broom, whats holding your stockings up? Or are you going for the Nora Batty witch look?


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> f your suspenders are hooked to the broom, whats holding your stockings up?


Will power of course.


----------



## mikeyB

Yours, or the stocking's?


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Yours, or the stocking's?


Yes.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Plums are going down well this evening....
Another of those damn fine cocktails if you please Dr Pepper


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I see a bad moon rising


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Just a diet coke for me today please! Had my medication reduced today so holding off the alcohol for a few weeks! 

Although I may be tempted to have a slight tipple at the Leeds meet!


----------



## Jonsi

Another pint of cocktail please Doc


----------



## mikeyB

Ah, Rosie, a welcome beacon of sanity and probity. Here's your Diet Coke, with ice and lemon. Enjoy, and demonstrate that enjoyment to all these helpless drinkers. A fine example to them all. A sober woman is an insuperable challenge to the alcohol soaked testosterone which abounds  in this pub.

That imputes motives that I suppose you never thought you had by ordering a Diet Coke.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Ha ha I can imagine a certain member or two seeing my sobriety as a challenge! Especially one that practically force fed me tequila shots...

I shall be taking the moral high ground tonight and possibly for the next week or two. After that, I will return to the drunken reprobate that I am!


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> Another pint of cocktail please Doc


On your head be it, Jonsi, I'm not carrying you home tonight. Alison might give you a lift on the broom, as long as you keep your hands to yourself. Here's your pint.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'm cutting back on the strong stuff.  I'll have a pint of mild, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Rosiecarmel said:


> Ha ha I can imagine a certain member or two seeing my sobriety as a challenge! Especially one that practically force fed me tequila shots...
> 
> I shall be taking the moral high ground tonight and possibly for the next week or two. After that, I will return to the drunken reprobate that I am!


Aye, leave it till after the US election, when we'll either be celebrating the first woman president, or bemoaning the end of civilisation.


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm cutting back on the strong stuff.  I'll have a pint of mild, please.


A pint of mild it is, Mark. Someone else setting an example to the drunken masses. Is that a hip flask I spy in your pocket, or are you just pleased to see me?


----------



## Amigo

I'm loitering in the snug having a quiet night. Any hot chocolate on the menu please landlord? No squirty cream though, it only leads to disappointment


----------



## mikeyB

I can do you a hot chocolate, no bother. Real Cream. Squirty is, I agree, a disappointment, often related in the agony columns of red top newspapers.


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> A pint of mild it is, Mark. Someone else setting an example to the drunken masses. Is that a hip flask I spy in your pocket, or are you just pleased to see me?


That...er...is medicinal.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> That...er...is medicinal.



Yes absolutely medicinal Mark like a Benylin chaser!


----------



## mikeyB

I believe you Mark. Thousands wouldn't, specially as I can see a pack of Bombay mix in your other pocket.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Can anybody tell me what the difference is between oooohh and aaaahh?
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Never mind I've got it.  The answer is 3 inches


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Amigo said:


> I'm loitering in the snug having a quiet night. Any hot chocolate on the menu please landlord? No squirty cream though, it only leads to disappointment



I must say I'm a fan of squirty cream......


----------



## Hazel

Mike can I have a pot of tea, please


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Can anybody tell me what the difference is between oooohh and aaaahh?
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> Never mind I've got it.  The answer is 3 inches



GROAAAAAN





That's what she said


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> Plums are going down well this evening....
> Another of those damn fine cocktails if you please Dr Pepper


GG I do apologise, that noisy DL who has yet to buy a drink, made me miss you. You can have another cocktail gratis


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Mike can I have a pot of tea, please


Course you can have a pot of tea, Hazel. Still fighting the good fight?


----------



## Amigo

Rosiecarmel said:


> GROAAAAAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what she said




Rosie! *said in a fake schoolmarm voice...you've just made Hazel spit her tea out!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Rosiecarmel said:


> I must say I'm a fan of squirty cream......




Ding dong


----------



## Amigo

The mention of that cream certainly brought Rosie's wild side out!


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> Can anybody tell me what the difference is between oooohh and aaaahh?
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> Never mind I've got it.  The answer is 3 inches


No it isn't, not in my experience, it's three seconds


----------



## Amigo

What's the difference between pink and purple?


The strength of the grip!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Ok then Mr Cleverclogssmartypants doctor what's the difference between roast beef and pea soup?
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Anyone can roast beef


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> What's the difference between pink and purple?
> 
> 
> The strength of the grip!





Ouch


----------



## Amigo

Time for me to take my hot chocolate, put my curlers in and scarper I reckon...I'm being corrupted!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I apparently don't need alcohol to bring out my wild side!!


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> What's the difference between pink and purple?
> 
> 
> The strength of the grip!


That's about that tantric stuff, isn't it?


----------



## Rosiecarmel




----------



## Diabeticliberty

Rosiecarmel said:


> I apparently don't need alcohol to bring out my wild side!!




You have a wild side? I am shocked. In Manchester and Birmingham you were so demure


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Diabeticliberty said:


> You have a wild side? I am shocked. In Manchester and Birmingham you were so demure



Excuse me, mister. I don't like the tone of your voice!!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> That's about that tantric stuff, isn't it?



Sounds more like S&M! 

I like their food hall don't you?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I once watched an S+M version of the series Star Trek. James T Kirk used the immortal line 'Beat me up Scotty'


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Amigo I hear they do some pretty nice cream....whipped or otherwise!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Stop it right now Miss RCJ you little minx.  You know that DL is a good Catholic boy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Sounds more like S&M!
> 
> I like their food hall don't you?


No it's not S&M, it's on page 47 of the ...oh, I'm not allowed to advertise. It's a standard delaying tactic, apparently.


----------



## Amigo

Rosiecarmel said:


> Amigo I hear they do some pretty nice cream....whipped or otherwise!



You'll find security put you out though Rosie!


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> Stop it right now Miss RCJ you little minx.  You know that DL is a good Catholic boy


That's hardly an affirmation of purity these days, if it ever was


----------



## Amigo

Well I'll bid all you virtuous fellow Banters a very good night. Just about to watch Special Victims Unit. 

Night night x


----------



## Diabeticliberty

My purity is assured you have my word on it Kildare. If I'm not in bed by 9.30pm then I usually go home


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Well I'll bid all you virtuous fellow Banters a very good night. Just about to watch Special Victims Unit.
> 
> Night night x




Good night ma'am


----------



## Rosiecarmel

DL? Pure? I almost choked on my diet coke for a second there!! Im ok though, no need for any abdominal thrusts, DL!!


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Well I'll bid all you virtuous fellow Banters a very good night. Just about to watch Special Victims Unit.
> 
> Night night x


Night night Amigo, thanks for your custom and only a single lapse of taste. Sleep well x


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Drat, drat and treble drat. The abominable thrust is my party piece.


----------



## mikeyB

Rosiecarmel said:


> DL? Pure? I almost choked on my diet coke for a second there!! Im ok though, no need for any abdominal thrusts, DL!!


Right, stop this immediately, before we all die under the weight of innuendo. I don't know, I  take a night off and it's like all the pent up hormones just come bursting out...damn, damn, damn


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Wait up Kildare I hope you don't include me in the heavy innuendo melee? I am strictly innuendo light as you well know


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm innocent, mister. I had absolutely no idea that what I was saying could be misconstrued in any way! I blame that Geoff over there, he's the one wot did it


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm innocent, mister. I had absolutely no idea that what I was saying could be misconstrued in any way! I blame that Geoff over there, he's the one wot did it




Liar liar your knickers are on fire


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Liar liar your knickers are on fire



I refuse to reply to this, even though it's post watershed


----------



## Hazel

Hey peeps - what is that wicked barkeep serving you all - decorum seems to have been misplaced.

I thought this to be a respectable drinking establishment


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Wahahahahahaheeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyy it's Scotland greatest living legend our very own she's mad, she's bad and now she's here I'm really glad it's Hazel


----------



## Hazel

How are you doing handsome?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> How are you doing handsome?




Just got loads better for your arrival my wee bonnie heather. How's life with you?


----------



## Hazel

Ok just about.    Seem to be sleeping the clock round.    Can't sleep at night, so end up sleeping all day.    Body clock seems shot to hell.

Had hoped getting my B12 jab last Friday would sort me out but not yet


----------



## Diabeticliberty

As long as you are getting some sleep that's good enough for now.


----------



## mikeyB

Thank you for popping in Hazel. I think I'd better stop serving alcohol. Jonsi and Alison are both unconscious on the couch, DL and Rosie are going at it like a pair of ferrets in a small box.

It was respectable until Jonsi started snoring. There's going to be no cocktails tomorrow night. Mind you, Rosie just had a Diet Coke.

I hope you don't blame me, these are responsible adults. I do try to look after them, I did stop this big biker who kept saying "If that Rosie doesn't come out now I'll tan her backside". My doorman decked him. 

So I try to maintain standards, like asking you if you'd like  a brandy and ginger nightcap?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Maintain standards? Maintain standards?  Pahhhh the whisky has more water in it than a busted life raft and the rats go round in two's in this flea pit establishment.  Standard indeed. The last time I was in somewhere like this 4 ladies beat me up and nicked my Spiderman pyjamas. I had a hell of a time explaining that one to Merseyside Police as they stopped me on my drive home


----------



## Hazel

Thank you, that would be most acceptable.

Don't say that about DL and Rosie - Marsbar won't be impressed.

Good Catholic boy? 3 words should never be used together.

Have you checked the central heating, there are no fumes affecting the way your customers are behaving?

Right, my drink ready - lovely, thank you


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Twelve bells my forum luvverlies I must away and get my head down.  I will be up at 6.00am and need at least a little bit of downtime. Good night to you all and absolutely no wild parties


----------



## Hazel

Night DL - something I said?


----------



## mikeyB

Night, DL. The least you could do in this joint is buy a drink, anybody would think you were a Yorkshireman.

Sleep well


----------



## Hazel

Night Mike - sleep well


----------



## mikeyB

Night night Hazel. Look after yourself. x

I've just got eat a  few tablets, then I'm off to bed. I'm sure this job will shorten my existence, but at least it's fun doing it

Night everyone. See y'all tomorrow at 10.30 for bacon butties and coffee or tea.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> Don't say that about DL and Rosie - Marsbar won't be impressed.
> 
> Good Catholic boy? 3 words should never be used together.




Hazel my luvverley the Toadstool attacks me just the same as the rest of the reprobates in the bar.  Why she would not be impressed escapes me


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hazel said:


> Don't say that about DL and Rosie - Marsbar won't be impressed.


Rosie spends every day working with people who have 'special needs'.  She then delivers 'care in the community' during the evening on a voluntary basis.  Her dedication to the welfare of the confused and deranged is extremely impressive!


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hazel my luvverley the Toadstool attacks me just the same as the rest of the reprobates in the bar.  Why she would not be impressed escapes me




Sorry - my mistake Geoff


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> Night DL - something I said?




Hazel I was sat in bed trying  to keep my bleary eyes open. It was nothing you said but it was something my alarm clock was saying which was 'You are up at 6.00am tomorrow'. I do need lots of beauty sleep. You don't get to look this good without groundwork


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hazel I was sat in bed trying  to keep my bleary eyes open. It was nothing you said but it was something my alarm clock was saying which was 'You are up at 6.00am tomorrow'. I do need lots of beauty sleep. You don't get to look this good without groundwork


Best you get back to bed


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Owen said:


> Best you get back to bed




OUCH I suppose I did set myself up for that one


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> I do need lots of beauty sleep. You don't get to look this good without groundwork


Do you own a mirror?! 

EDIT: I'VE JUST REALISED THAT VAMPIRES HAVE NO REFLECTION


----------



## Hazel

Marsbar - how was your night out, last night?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hazel said:


> Marsbar - how was your night out, last night?


It was a memorable night Hazel.  And when people start to remember I'm sure they'll tell me what went on!


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> It was a memorable night Hazel.  And when people start to remember I'm sure they'll tell me what went on!



So you all feel like the undead zombies today!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> So you all feel like the undead zombies today!


I suspect that the undead are having a nice lay in.  I had to get up and cycle to work.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. I have actually had a really nice lay in, but I don't think I'm undead. Well, not all of me.

Right, that's this Halloween business over with. This mish mash of pagan and early Christian tradition is now so corrupted that I heard someone on TV yesterday wish us a "Happy Halloween'. Give me strength.

Next up is bonfire night, celebrating one of my heroes. Right idea, sloppy execution.

Coffee, anyone?


----------



## AlisonM

Unconscious? Certainly not! I was merely resting my eyes while waiting to give Jonsi his lift home. We couldn't leave till the Halloween Pikers had finished clogging up the skies around Ceredigion with their Mad Minx Rally cos there was a nasty pile up over Trawscoed. It took ages to sort out because it seems Plod couldn't get their brooms off the ground. However, we got there in the end and I dropped poor Jonsi down the chimney as he'd mislaid his keys.

Then I went home to my virtuous bed and dreamed my innocent dreams which I will not ennumerate here.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning Mike young man.    It is THE most beautiful sunny day here, cold but lovely.

Been out and done a huge shop, put everything away.   Pot of soup on, mince on the stove and chicken casserole in the slow cooker.     Just put a load of washing on, amazing what a sunny day does for your spirits.

So could I trouble you for a bacon sarnie and a pot of tea - could do with a break


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, it's a lovely day here too. Gosh you've been working hard.

Right, one delicious bacon buttie, dripping with butter, and a pot of industrial strength Scottish Blend.

Enjoy


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hazel said:


> Pot of soup on, mince on the stove and chicken casserole in the slow cooker.


Party round at Hazel's place everyone.  There's going to be quite a spread!


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Good morning Mike young man.    It is THE most beautiful sunny day here, cold but lovely.
> 
> Been out and done a huge shop, put everything away.   Pot of soup on, mince on the stove and chicken casserole in the slow cooker.     Just put a load of washing on, amazing what a sunny day does for your spirits.
> 
> So could I trouble you for a bacon sarnie and a pot of tea - could do with a break



It's about time an employer snapped you up Hazel with those organisation skills! 

I've got plans for an authentic and lamb and spinach curry for this evening (but I know you don't do curry).


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> It's about time an employer snapped you up Hazel with those organisation skills!
> 
> I've got plans for an authentic and lamb and spinach curry for this evening (but I know you don't do curry).


Hazel may not do curry...but I do.  Where is The High Chaparral (which I assume is the name of your house)?


----------



## Hazel

Tjan


Amigo said:


> It's about time an employer snapped you up Hazel with those organisation skills!
> 
> I've got plans for an authentic and lamb and spinach curry for this evening (but I know you don't do curry).[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you - don't know where I got the evergy this morning, considering I was up all night.
> Amazing what some soneshine does.
> 
> Enjoy your curry x


----------



## mikeyB

I will probably be cooking local hand dived scallops and prawns in a creamy  sauce, served on conchiglie pasta with a seaweed dressing.

I know, I know, but that's what insulin's for. Normal eating.


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> Hazel may not do curry...but I do.  Where is The High Chaparral (which I assume is the name of your house)?



Hi Chappati is more like it Toastie but they'll be naan left!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I will probably be cooking local hand dived scallops and prawns in a creamy  sauce, served on conchiglie pasta with a seaweed dressing.
> 
> I know, I know, but that's what insulin's for. Normal eating.



Show off!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I will probably be cooking local hand dived scallops and prawns in a creamy  sauce, served on conchiglie pasta with a seaweed dressing.
> 
> I know, I know, but that's what insulin's for. Normal eating.


Aah...normal eating.  I can barely remember it


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Show off!


It's a quick meal, Amigo. 15 minutes max. If you've got the ingredients, of course.


----------



## Stitch147

Any chance of a cuppa and a sticky bun?


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Stitch. Relaxing at work are we ? Best place for it. Sure, one tea and a Chelsea bun coming up.


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I'm just popping out (as much as I can 'pop') to the shop, back in half an hour.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> It's about time an employer snapped you up Hazel with those organisation skills!
> 
> I've got plans for an authentic and lamb and spinach curry for this evening (but I know you don't do curry).




I do curry by the tanker load. Shall we say about 7.30lpm?


----------



## Jonsi

Stitch147 said:


> Any chance of a cuppa and a sticky bun?


Hi Stitch ...Down at Mary's place; the T42, they do a Fulham Bun. It's like a Chelsea bun but the ingredients aren't as expensive and it hasn't got quite the same substance but it'll do. Only 30p buttered compared to the exorbitant prices Dr McCoy here charges!


----------



## Stitch147

Jonsi said:


> Hi Stitch ...Down at Mary's place; the T42, they do a Fulham Bun. It's like a Chelsea bun but the ingredients aren't as expensive and it hasn't got quite the same substance but it'll do. Only 30p buttered compared to the exorbitant prices Dr McCoy here charges!


Sounds like a plan Jonsi.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> I know, I know, but that's what insulin's for. Normal eating.


I'm not eating normally and my numbers are up and down like a tart's drawers!! Sod it, I fancy Roast Chicken thighs tonight with penne pasta and a can of Cambells condensed chicken soup as the sauce. If my numbers are going to be high when I'm practically not eating they may as well be high when I do. Roll on 18th when I have my next diabetic clinic. I don't care what the other DSN says ...a glass of water is not a suitable replacement for a Steak & Kidney pie! I can live without chocolate, sweets, biscuits, sugar in my tea, cake, puddings etc. etc. but I would like to be able to eat some things like pasta, rice, bread once in a while. At the moment that's not possible without getting a massive spike in my numbers.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Hi Stitch ...Down at Mary's place; the T42, they do a Fulham Bun. It's like a Chelsea bun but the ingredients aren't as expensive and it hasn't got quite the same substance but it'll do. Only 30p buttered compared to the exorbitant prices Dr McCoy here charges!


If you think there's a warm welcome at The T42 then you'll be bowled over by my local coffee shop.  The customer service ethos is captured in the name:


----------



## Jonsi

There used to be a café in Pwllheli called _Ffa Coffi Pawb_.
_Ffa_= Beans
_Coffi_ = Coffee
_Pawb_= everybody

You might think that's OK but, when you say it, you get _FfaCoff i Pawb_ (where i = to)
so you get _FfaCoff to everybody_


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> There used to be a café in Pwllheli called _Ffa Coffi Pawb_.
> _Ffa_= Beans
> _Coffi_ = Coffee
> _Pawb_= everybody
> 
> You might think that's OK but, when you say it, you get _FfaCoff i Pawb_ (where i = to)
> so you get _FfaCoff to everybody_





I don't get it


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> There used to be a café in Pwllheli called _Ffa Coffi Pawb_.
> _Ffa_= Beans
> _Coffi_ = Coffee
> _Pawb_= everybody
> 
> You might think that's OK but, when you say it, you get _FfaCoff i Pawb_ (where i = to)
> so you get _FfaCoff to everybody_


And given that it's no longer around...seems like everybody followed instructions


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> I don't get it


Huh?  

Try saying it as Far Cough

...or are you being all Alanis Morris-Cassette on us again?


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> And given that it's no longer around...seems like everybody followed instructions


for what is a predominantly a tourist town it was a bit 'extreme' to have a Nationalist Language-fascist café where they looked at you sideways if you asked for something in English!
Talk about biting the hand they fed people with...


----------



## AlisonM




----------



## mikeyB

I'm just settling down, and what do I find? The Welsh soak recommending alternative establishments, with third rate buns, confusing people with a language learned from the Flowerpot Men, and generally causing trouble. This place is fine when you want get steaming, isn't it?

Well, behave, or you'll be on a final warning, no doubt the first of many.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I'm just settling down, and what do I find? The Welsh soak recommending alternative establishments, with third rate buns, confusing people with a language learned from the Flowerpot Men, and generally causing trouble. This place is fine when you want get steaming, isn't it?
> 
> Well, behave, or you'll be on a final warning, no doubt the first of many.



Take no notice @Jonsi.  The pub will be so busy between now and Hogmanay that Kildare won't bother to enforce a ban.  Even if he does, UK Pub Law demands that he offers an amnesty...allowing everyone to start the year with a clean slate.

NB: The landlord of my local is Irish and cocks a snook at UK Pub Law by having his amnesty on St Patrick's Day.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> Huh?
> 
> Try saying it as Far Cough
> 
> ...or are you being all Alanis Morris-Cassette on us again?




I don't get it


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I'm just settling down, and what do I find? The Welsh soak recommending alternative establishments, with third rate buns, confusing people with a language learned from the Flowerpot Men, and generally causing trouble. This place is fine when you want get steaming, isn't it?
> 
> Well, behave, or you'll be on a final warning, no doubt the first of many.



Never fear Mike, I've tipped the Health Inspectors off about Big Mary's place. Her lard and mouse buttie days are numbered. 
They said they were in the area anyway on their way to yours!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

AlisonM said:


>




Ali Bongo that is a quality video clip


----------



## Amigo

I'm writing this from Costas and fessing up to a caramel shortbread....yummy


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> I'm writing this from Costas and fessing up to a caramel shortbread....yummy


You taunt me with your talk of caramel shorbread.  Any more of that and it'll be cupcakes at dawn!


----------



## mikeyB

I make caramel shortbread. You women can just fight over me, I can wait


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I make caramel shortbread. You women can just fight over me, I can wait


It's a bleedin' epicurean wonderland in your hoose Kildare!  Do you ever just have beans on toast like a mere mortal?


----------



## AlisonM

Marsbartoastie said:


> It's a bleedin' epicurean wonderland in your hoose Kildare!  Do you ever just have beans on toast like a mere mortal?


Fava beans and a nice Chianti, probably


----------



## Marsbartoastie

With his contacts in the medical world he can probably get speciality ingredients for his a la carte menu.  Good job the pub only does bacon butties and the like.  Lord knows what he'd put in a pie!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> I'm writing this from Costas and fessing up to a caramel shortbread....yummy




Naughty, naught naught diabetic


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> It's a bleedin' epicurean wonderland in your hoose Kildare!  Do you ever just have beans on toast like a mere mortal?


Yes I do, actually. But I love cooking and baking. Nothing clever or special about that. If you can't make Millionaires Shortbread in Scotland you might as well emigrate.


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> With his contacts in the medical world he can probably get speciality ingredients for his a la carte menu.  Good job the pub only does bacon butties and the like.  Lord knows what he'd put in a pie!


I've been wondering what the chewy bits in the Bombay Mix were. Mind, they taste nice so I ate 'em anyway...


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> I've been wondering what the chewy bits in the Bombay Mix were. Mind, they taste nice so I ate 'em anyway...



I was wondering what happened to my ear defenders while I was going hypoglycemic. Any chance I can have them back Jonsi?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I don't understand this obsession with Bombay mix.  What about some mezze style bar snacks Kildare?  I could really plough into some plump olives and a nice bit of cheese.


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> I don't understand this obsession with Bombay mix.  What about some mezze style bar snacks Kildare?  I could really plough into some plump olives and a nice bit of cheese.



Agree...or some pork scratchings and a dentist on speed-dial


----------



## Diabeticliberty

My dentist is a freephone no 0800 230230230 BOOM I'm so sharp I sometimes cut my own lip on these quips


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> My dentist is a freephone no 0800 230230230 BOOM I'm so sharp I sometimes cut my own lip on these quips



Good tip...I'll see him at 2.30 (tooth hurty..hee hee)


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Good tip...I'll see him at 2.30 (tooth hurty..hee hee)




Not on your Nelly he only works mornings


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> Not on your Nelly he only works mornings



I bet he goes fishing on an afternoon! Pfft!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> I bet he goes fishing on an afternoon! Pfft!





If he needs a bloody thoroughly damned good instructor tell him he can have mates rates if he polishes my peggies


----------



## Owen

I think a pint of archers would be appropriate


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> I don't understand this obsession with Bombay mix.  What about some mezze style bar snacks Kildare?  I could really plough into some plump olives and a nice bit of cheese.


Mezze style bar snacks? Brexit means Brexit, and that includes poncy European  muck, young lady.


----------



## mikeyB

Owen said:


> I think a pint of archers would be appropriate



Sorry I'm late, I had to ring the supplier. One pint coming up. 

The things I do for you lot, anybody would think this was a service industry.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, this evening there are no cocktail specials, certainly not after the unseemly displays yesterday, and we all need a quiet evening to recover, but I'm constructing a juke box selection. Because today is Jim Stenman's 69th birthday (he wrote and produced most of Meatloaf's songs) we're having a Meatloaf evening, with one exception. He did produce a couple of tracks on one of my favourite albums, the Sisters of Mercy's Floodland, so the track This Corrosion is also available for a listen.

Meatloaf is a supporter of Hartlepool United, and does a lot of work for other good causes. Actually, forget the word "other".

As I said, a nice peaceful evening.....


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Can I let my ferrets out please? They don't bite if you keep really still and make no noise whatsoever.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

mikeyB said:


> I will probably be cooking local hand dived scallops and prawns in a creamy  sauce, served on conchiglie pasta with a seaweed dressing.
> 
> I know, I know, but that's what insulin's for. Normal eating.



That sounds lovely. Well, it would if I wasn't severely allergic to shell fish!


----------



## Ljc

I'm in desperate need of half a pint of vodka and a splash of tonic ,ice no lemon please and a bacon butty or three would be great, not eaten since brekky.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I might have to put This Corrosion on repeat tonight.


----------



## Jonsi

If there's no cocktails can I please have a pint of Martini Rossi and lemonade (ice no slice) Dr Proctor.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I'm in desperate need of half a pint of vodka and a splash of tonic ,ice no lemon please and a bacon butty or three would be great, not eaten since brekky.


Ljc, my dear, what have you been doing? I will rescue you with a couple of bacon butties, but only because it is you, and here's a double vodka with a drip or two of tonic. Now sit down and take it easy


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> If there's no cocktails can I please have a pint of Martini Rossi and lemonade (ice no slice) Dr Proctor.


Ah, the Welsh drinker supreme has arrived. In order to preserve the fixtures and fittings, I'll sell you a double Martini Rossi and lemonade with ice, and I'm keeping count tonight, only for the reason that you can't have sobered up from last night. I'm saving you money, honest


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> I might have to put This Corrosion on repeat tonight.


Ah, the closet Goths are coming out to play....


----------



## AlisonM

Sigh. OK Dr No. I'll have a large Pimms please.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Well now you've got me in a tiswas...Not having had an alcoholic drink for so long and no cocktail available, I have no idea what to order. 
I was going to suggest something fruity and to surprise me, but I think I would live to regret the suggestion


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Greyhound Gal said:


> Well now you've got me in a tiswas...Not having had an alcoholic drink for so long and nococktail available, I have no idea what to order.
> I was going to suggest something fruity and to surprise me, but I think I would live to regret the suggestion




I could order you a cheeky Vimto served in a vessel fashioned from a hollowed out turnip. Don't ever say that DL don't know how to be a high roller


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> Sigh. OK Dr No. I'll have a large Pimms please.


On large Pimms for you Alison, though it does seem odd after the clocks have gone back. I've got no fresh fruit to stick in it, but I've got a tin of fruit salad out back if you like.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Sorry folks I slipped away to play Pachelbel Canon on my piano. Tonight's lesson has moved to  Thursday and I need to keep rehearsing it or my teacher beats me across the bare naked bottom with a Handl manuscript


----------



## Ljc

Two more doubles please


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> On large Pimms for you Alison, though it does seem odd after the clocks have gone back. I've got no fresh fruit to stick in it, but I've got a tin of fruit salad out back if you like.




I have some turnip innards going relatively cheaply


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> Well now you've got me in a tiswas...Not having had an alcoholic drink for so long and no cocktail available, I have no idea what to order.
> I was going to suggest something fruity and to surprise me, but I think I would live to regret the suggestion


Easy peasy, GG. Have a double Marmalade Vodka (made by Chase using their own potato vodka) with a splash of fresh orange juice. Nae bother.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Two more doubles please


That's relaxing for sure. Coming up....


----------



## Owen

Jaeger Bombs followed by B52's please


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> Sorry folks I slipped away to play Pachelbel Canon on my piano. Tonight's lesson has moved to  Thursday and I need to keep rehearsing it or my teacher beats me across the bare naked bottom with a Handl manuscript


I'll beat you across your bare naked  bottom with the entirety of Wagner's Ring Cycle if you don't buy a drink


----------



## Greyhound Gal

MARMALADE, MARMALADE- vilest thing to go anywhere near a lovely piece of toast. 
Oh toast, I miss you so much


----------



## mikeyB

Owen said:


> Jaeger Bombs followed by B52's please


No, that way madness lies. Where do you think we are, Newcastle???


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> No, that way madness lies. Where do you think we are, Newcastle???


Not that upmarket


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> MARMALADE, MARMALADE- vilest thing to go anywhere near a lovely piece of toast.
> Oh toast, I miss you so much


It's the Seville orange flavour, you nit, there's no lumps. Sorry if it gives you PTSD.


----------



## Amigo

Beware of insulting the northerners...I let the Hartlepool quip go but insulting the Geordies is a step too far bonny lad! 




mikeyB said:


> No, that way madness lies. Where do you think we are, Newcastle???


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Beware of insulting the northerners...I let the Hartlepool quip go but insulting the Geordies is a step too far bonny lad!


I'm surprised you took that as an insult, given that it was a comment about outstanding drinking. Or was that the offence?


----------



## Owen

Amigo said:


> Beware of insulting the northerners...I let the Hartlepool quip go but insulting the Geordies is a step too far bonny lad!


Who hung what?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

What's the difference between erotic and kinky? 
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Erotic is using a feather. Kinky is using a whole chicken


----------



## Mark Parrott

Diabeticliberty said:


> What's the difference between erotic and kinky?
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> Erotic is using a feather. Kinky is using a whole chicken


So that's why our hens look so surprised!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott said:


> So that's why our hens look so surprised!




Only when Marky feels like chicken tonight chicken tonight


----------



## Amigo

Well I'm going to give my poorly peepers a rest now and hide the iPad! 

Actually I'm perusing for another little holiday...hubbie is looking nervous!


----------



## mikeyB

And I'm taking half an hour for rest and recuperation, and charging my own iPad


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Back to the piano for me then


----------



## AlisonM

No, this is why the hens look so surprised:


----------



## Hazel

Night everyone


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Good night H Bomb I hope you get a decent nights sleep X


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Night everyone



Night Hazel. Sweet dreams


----------



## mikeyB

Night, Hazel. Sleep tight. x


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Hello everyone and good night Hazel!

Can I have a pot of tea please? I've become very fond of fruit and herbal teas but I'm pretty sure this type of establishment doesn't serve fruit teas!


----------



## Owen

Rosiecarmel said:


> Hello everyone and good night Hazel!
> 
> Can I have a pot of tea please? I've become very fond of fruit and herbal teas but I'm pretty sure this type of establishment doesn't serve fruit teas!


Theres a few fruit ........ fill in the blank


----------



## mikeyB

Rosiecarmel said:


> Hello everyone and good night Hazel!
> 
> Can I have a pot of tea please? I've become very fond of fruit and herbal teas but I'm pretty sure this type of establishment doesn't serve fruit teas!


That's what you think, Rosie. Only this weekend I got some red hibiscus tea, which is loaded with vitamins and antioxidants. Like some?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

mikeyB said:


> That's what you think, Rosie. Only this weekend I got some red hibiscus tea, which is loaded with vitamins and antioxidants. Like some?



Well that sounds delicious! I would love some please.

I shall be sitting in the corner again, with my fruit tea and a book still taking the moral high ground over all you drunken reprobates.


----------



## mikeyB

All brewed and ready for you Rosie. 

What are you reading?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm currently reading a book called Bad Pharma by Ben Goldacre. It's taking me a while as it's not an easy read!


----------



## mikeyB

That's buried on my Kindle somewhere. Great read, but a bit worrying. Keep at it


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm currently reading a book called Bad Pharma by Ben Goldacre. It's taking me a while as it's not an easy read!




I don't want to spoil it but at the end he dies and comes back as a doberman pincher dog


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> I don't want to spoil it but at the end he dies and comes back as a doberman pincher dog


Hey, we'll have no spoilers in this pub. Anyway, I'm sure it's a Rottweiler


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Hey, we'll have no spoilers in this pub. Anyway, I'm sure it's a Rottweiler




My brother bought a Rottweiler puppy. It was the biggest most Rottweilerest puppy you ever saw in your life. At 10 weeks old he took it to the vet to be inoculated against distemper, rabies and parvo. The vet looked at the dog and exclaimed that it was a very handsome dog but he was going to have to put it down. My brother was extremely distressed asking if the puppy had some kind of genetic defect? The vet replied no but I'm  gonna have to put it down cos it's too bloody heavy


----------



## Amigo

Night night folks x


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Night Amigo sleep well


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Night folks I'm turning in. Another 6.00am for me tomorrow


----------



## mikeyB

Night night Amigo. Sleep well x


----------



## mikeyB

Night DL, don't work too hard tomorrow, you're not doing it for medals


----------



## mikeyB

Right, last orders folks, closing in 10. I'm going to bed early. I'm expecting a whole slew of blood test results to come in tomorrow, so if I don't appear tomorrow it's because of an invitation to go the Docs. You know the call, "The doctor wants to see you...."


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Good luck with the blood test results. Always a nerve wracking time!


----------



## Ljc

I dunno you youngsters today just can't stand the pace.  Ill join Rosie there in the corner. can I please have a hot chocolate with marshmallows and squirty cream with a good helping of baileys in it. Oh and some pork scratchings if you have any.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Right, last orders folks, closing in 10. I'm going to bed early. I'm expecting a whole slew of blood test results to come in tomorrow, so if I don't appear tomorrow it's because of an invitation to go the Docs. You know the call, "The doctor wants to see you...."


I hope you don't get an invitation and it turns out all is swell.  I put well  my iPad thought differently and I think it's appropriate. My doc was clever this time, I got the invite before I had my blood test .


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hot drinks and goodnights...it's like an episode of The Waltons (not the one where Jon-Boy developed a smack habit).


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Hot drinks and goodnights...it's like an episode of The Waltons (not the one where Jon-Boy developed a smack habit).




Jon Boy Walton cannot be a bag head? Stop that is wrong on every level. You have just completely destroyed my childhood  now if he did crystal meth then that would be ok


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Jon Boy Walton cannot be a bag head? Stop that is wrong on every level. You have just completely destroyed my childhood  now if he did crystal meth then that would be ok


Those two old biddies from the big house (who made The Recipe) probably cooked meth in the kitchen.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Diabeticliberty said:


> My brother bought a Rottweiler puppy. It was the biggest most Rottweilerest puppy you ever saw in your life. At 10 weeks old he took it to the vet to be inoculated against distemper, rabies and parvo. The vet looked at the dog and exclaimed that it was a very handsome dog but he was going to have to put it down. My brother was extremely distressed asking if the puppy had some kind of genetic defect? The vet replied no but I'm  gonna have to put it down cos it's too bloody heavy


Why was the dog angry?
-
-
-
-Because he lost distemper.


----------



## mikeyB

I've looked at some of the boring blood results online, so my kidneys are working. I don't know if the others are in, I can only access diabetes related stuff. Oh, my total cholesterol is 2.8. by the way, which according to some doctors makes me immortal

Anyway, coffees and bacon butties are available till 12. The coffee is better than commercial rivals, but I can't write your name on the top. I'd need a bucket for Marsbartoastie


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Would it be asking too much for a latte and a bacon butty kind sir?
BTW - you're always immortal to us


----------



## mikeyB

Aw, thanks for that GG. Yup, one latte and a bacon butty coming up. Any sauce on that?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

No thanks, just lashings of butter and a little mustard if available please


----------



## mikeyB

Done. And here's a free napkin for the dribble


----------



## Stitch147

Any chance of a toasted tea cake?


----------



## Amigo

Morning Mike, glad your tests are looking good so far. Having a bad eye infection I misread and thought you said you were immoral which is infinitely more interesting 

A crispy bacon sandwich and a cuppa please but none of that nasty brown sauce


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, Stitch, one toasted teacake coming up

And good Morning Amigo. I used to be immoral, but I haven't got the enthusiasm now. It's too much like hard work. One crispy bacon sandwich coming up


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I've looked at some of the boring blood results online, so my kidneys are working. I don't know if the others are in, I can only access diabetes related stuff. Oh, my total cholesterol is 2.8. by the way, which according to some doctors makes me immortal
> 
> Anyway, coffees and bacon butties are available till 12. The coffee is better than commercial rivals, but I can't write your name on the top. I'd need a bucket for Marsbartoastie


I'll just have a Mars Bar in mine then thanks.  I can use it as a stirrer...I'm good at that


----------



## mikeyB

I can do a hot chocolate if you want to dunk. The sludge you get at the bottom of the cup is yummy.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I can do a hot chocolate if you want to dunk. The sludge you get at the bottom of the cup is yummy.


A hot chocolate and a Marsbartoastie to go with it please.  For best results slice one Mars Bar and arrange evenly on Mothers' Pride.
Might as well start the day as I mean to go on.


----------



## mikeyB

Having a sinful day, Marsbar? Good for you, if you can't do that once in a while, life isn't worth living. How sinful are you getting? 

I've only got Warburtons, but the effect should be the same, coming right up.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> I can do a hot chocolate if you want to dunk. The sludge you get at the bottom of the cup is yummy.


...but it's not chocolate! (_don't ask ...it's better that you don't know_)

Extra crispy double double bacon bap for me with extra bacon please landlord ...and a side order of bacon. Don't bother with the bit of limp greenery and half a tomato which you laughingly call a garnish as I don't eat such stuff. Mary Hinge's big baps on display at the T42 are usually a patchy green naturally so no need for added expense.


----------



## mikeyB

Garnish? You must be joking. You'll have to find your five a day elsewhere, peeps.

Right, one double with extra bacon coming up, bacon on the side. Want a drink with that? My hunch is you'd like a pint of tea


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Garnish? You must be joking. You'll have to find your five a day elsewhere, peeps.
> 
> Right, one double with extra bacon coming up, bacon on the side. Want a drink with that? My hunch is you'd like a pint of tea


...a pint of tea please Kilwinning..._muita obrigada_


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Having a sinful day, Marsbar? Good for you, if you can't do that once in a while, life isn't worth living. How sinful are you getting?
> 
> I've only got Warburtons, but the effect should be the same, coming right up.


Not too sinful...just lunch with a friend.  I'm saving my sin ration for the weekend.  Hurrah!


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> ...a pint of tea please Kilwinning..._muita obrigada_


Coming up in my special pint pot


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> Not too sinful...just lunch with a friend.  I'm saving my sin ration for the weekend.  Hurrah!


Right, my second question will keep till the weekend then


----------



## mikeyB

I'm off shopping and lunching for an hour, so don't worry if I don't respond. Mind you, I've fallen asleep twice since I got up, but there are no Tsetse flies on Mull, so it can't be Sleeping Sickness. Please don't post any ideas, I'm waiting on blood results for everything you might suggest, and more. It's certainly not overwork....


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> I'm off shopping and lunching for an hour, so don't worry if I don't respond. Mind you, I've fallen asleep twice since I got up, but there are no Tsetse flies on Mull, so it can't be Sleeping Sickness. Please don't post any ideas, I'm waiting on blood results for everything you might suggest, and more. It's certainly not overwork....


It's the place itself ...Paul McCartney sang about it "*Mull and he's tired...*"


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> It's the place itself ...Paul McCartney sang about it "*Mull and he's tired...*"


I believe it's known as being well and truly Mullered 

_1 Broken, smashed or beaten up to the point of being visisbly altered, unusuable or non-functional. 
2 Intoxicated with drink or drugs to the point of non-sensibility. 
3 Resoundingly beaten in a competition of some kind. _


----------



## Jonsi

perhaps Macca wrote "*Mullered, Retired and pissed rolling in for his tea, by the fire...*" ???


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> perhaps Macca wrote "*Mullered, Retired and pissed rolling in for his tea, by the fire...*" ???


Well if he didn't, he should have.  Keep working on the lyrics and we can have a singalong in Chester...and send a recording to Kildare to use as a lullaby


----------



## Jonsi

what's for tea Dr Hawkeye? Can I have a pint of Vimto with mine please? (none of your Bru muck for me)


----------



## Amigo

Looks like our host with the most is off this afternoon so I'll nip over the bar and help myself...I'll leave the money honestly 

Hope your test results are nothing too awful Mike. Male menopause perhaps? Characterised by general irascibility, man boobs, erratic home shopping for useless gadgets from Amazon?


----------



## Owen

Don't mind me, I will just lay here under the Guinness tap, Glug glug glug


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> ...erratic home shopping for useless gadgets from Amazon?


Just as long as he doesn't start buying strange bits of kit from those little magazines you find in the Sunday papers.  Some of that stuff is just weird.  Who needs a dedicated device for making boiled eggs?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> Don't mind me, I will just lay here under the Guinness tap, Glug glug glug


Aye Owen...service today is a little lacklustre.


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> Just as long as he doesn't start buying strange bits of kit from those little magazines you find in the Sunday papers.  Some of that stuff is just weird.  Who needs a dedicated device for making boiled eggs?



Oh they are seriously weird Toastie! I remember the 'Hapifork' that vibrated when you ate too quickly or too much. Presumably if you continued to ignore it, it poked you in the eye!


----------



## Amigo

Owen said:


> Don't mind me, I will just lay here under the Guinness tap, Glug glug glug



I'd watch out, I've heard he's installed CCTV after a spate of Bombay mix thefts!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> Oh they are seriously weird Toastie! I remember the 'Hapifork' that vibrated when you ate too quickly or too much. Presumably if you continued to ignore it, it poked you in the eye!


Remember the rotating electric spaghetti fork?


----------



## Owen

The big slipper


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I have to admit that I recently bought one of these...

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/butterup/the-stupendous-splendiferous-butterup


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> I have to admit that I recently bought one of these...
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/butterup/the-stupendous-splendiferous-butterup



No good for me I don't eat proper butter...I'm still being brainwashed by the cholesterol reducing, over priced spread malarkey! 

Wish I'd kept the foot spa now I have knackered tootsies though. But no husband, I don't want one for Christmas!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> The big slipper


Are you fantasising about being beat on the bottom with a big slipper...or just tripping on Guinness?


----------



## Owen

The big yin quoted the big slipper as being the most useless item to buy. Burp, Glug glug


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> The big yin quoted the big slipper as being the most useless item to buy. Burp, Glug glug


Oh...the giant foot muff thing.  That's an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> Oh...the giant foot muff thing.  That's an accident waiting to happen.



All of those crazy, oversized character slippers are. My feet were too wide for the bloody stairs in a pair I had bought! 
The one foot fits all...A&E on speed-dial!


----------



## mikeyB

I'm back. All this talk of me being mullered is calumny. I haven't had a drink since my daughters wedding in April. It's odd to think my last ever drink was in morning dress. One o'clock in the morning dress, in truth.

Anybody fancy an Aperitif before dinner? (Or tea, for Northerners, or supper for posh gits)


----------



## Jonsi

Amigo said:


> I'd watch out, I've heard he's installed CCTV after a spate of Bombay mix thefts!


The local Plod called it a Snackattack. Apparently some aging Romany called Davey Boy Cook from Essex is masterminding it to fund his forthcoming retirement


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> No good for me I don't eat proper butter...I'm still being brainwashed by the cholesterol reducing, over priced spread malarkey!
> 
> Wish I'd kept the foot spa now I have knackered tootsies though. But no husband, I don't want one for Christmas!


There should be a comma after the word no, Amigo. What you wrote sounds like a bitter spinster bemoaning her fate


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> There should be a comma after the word no, Amigo. What you wrote sounds like a bitter spinster bemoaning her fate



Instead of the blissfully happily married old bird that I am?


----------



## mikeyB

Sarcasm ill becomes you, Amigo.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

This is no good. I am attempting to cook dinner, practice a piano piece and remove all of the sharp pointy bits out of my beard all at the same time. This while attempting to ensure there is no silliness in here this evening. Doc Holiday makes a poor landlord but an absolutely terrible thumper and bouncer.  


Nah no good dinner and piano and itchy scratchy beard beckons. I must away to sort my shit and will return upon which this place better be ship shape with no stupefied bodies to clutter up the place.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Sarcasm ill becomes you, Amigo.



Pfft! Straight from the mouth of the master! 

No sarcasm my dear landlord, ''tis the truth....


----------



## AlisonM

Whatchagot then Dr Syn? I'm in need of a not so wee libation, something to fend off the cold as it fah-fah-fah-fhareezing here today. I've already been down the K42 for a bowl of herself's Highland cure-all broth, and very good it was too, as it should be cos I sold her the recipe. That gave me the strength to totter down here for a tot to top up with.


----------



## Amigo

AlisonM said:


> Whatchagot then Dr Syn? I'm in need of a not so wee libation, something to fend off the cold as it fah-fah-fah-fhareezing here today. I've already been down the K42 for a bowl of herself's Highland cure-all broth, and very good it was too, as it should be cos I sold her the recipe. That gave me the strength to totter down here for a tot to top up with.



You on a 'grub crawl' Alison


----------



## AlisonM

Amigo said:


> You on a 'grub crawl' Alison


Yup, it's time to stock up for winter before I hibernate.


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> Whatchagot then Dr Syn? I'm in need of a not so wee libation, something to fend off the cold as it fah-fah-fah-fhareezing here today. I've already been down the K42 for a bowl of herself's Highland cure-all broth, and very good it was too, as it should be cos I sold her the recipe. That gave me the strength to totter down here for a tot to top up with.


I can do you a Not So Rusty Nail, a double whisky with Drambuie. That'll warm you up where other drinks can't reach


----------



## Owen

John Daniels please Mo


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> I can do you a Not So Rusty Nail, a double whisky with Drambuie. That'll warm you up where other drinks can't reach


Sounds good, I'll have a pint of that then. And a plate of stovies please.


----------



## mikeyB

Plate of stovies sounds good, I'll do that for you. And a pint of that glorious mixture. I'll see you when you wake up


----------



## mikeyB

Owen said:


> John Daniels please Mo



Would that be a single, double or pint?


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> Would that be a single, double or pint?


Jug please


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Plate of stovies sounds good, I'll do that for you. And a pint of that glorious mixture. I'll see you when you wake up


Made some (stovies) for tea using sweet potato, it wasn't quite the same, but it worked.


----------



## mikeyB

Owen said:


> Jug please


Ok, cheers


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> Made some (stovies) for tea using sweet potato, it wasn't quite the same, but it worked.


Aye, I don't use sweet potato. It's just wrong. Imagine haggis, sweet potato and neeps. Wrong flavour combination.


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> Aye, I don't use sweet potato. It's just wrong. Imagine haggis, sweet potato and neeps. Wrong flavour combination.


Swatties and Neeps


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Aye, I don't use sweet potato. It's just wrong. Imagine haggis, sweet potato and neeps. Wrong flavour combination.


Indeed. But I had to try, it works well for a lot of stuff but not with haggis and neeps or with stovies.


----------



## mikeyB

I'm having a meal break. Honesty box in the usual place. Single malts are locked away.


----------



## FergusC

Owen said:


> Jug please


Don't mention jugs, you'll start ole Diabetic "Finbar Saunders" Liberty! Fnarf Fnarf!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I'm having a meal break. Honesty box in the usual place. Single malts are locked away.



Clever use of the generic 'meal break' Mike...not dinner, tea or supper! 

Enjoy whatever delicacy you're having this evening. Hope your results were ok (some things we can't joke about).


----------



## Diabeticliberty

FergusC said:


> Don't mention jugs, you'll start ole Diabetic "Finbar Saunders" Liberty! Fnarf Fnarf!




Jugs? Jugs? Did you say Jugs? Ooeeerrrrr missus you said jugs Fnarf Fnarf


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I came in here last night and asked Doctor McCoy for an entendre. He asked me if I wanted a single or a double and I elected for a double. He went on to comment 'That'll be a large one then'


----------



## AlisonM

Oh boy, Def Leppard is awake and hormone ridden again. Someone get him some dried frog pills, quick.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hi everyone!  Just had a lovely cottage pie for tea.  Now need something to wash it down with.  What do you recommend, Barman?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Ali Bongo darlin pucker up and gimme a big ole smacker MWAH X


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott said:


> Hi everyone!  Just had a lovely cottage pie for tea.  Now need something to wash it down with.  What do you recommend, Barman?




Markybaby you are on antibiotics. I was gonna share this bottle of Haig single malt wivya but alas your tablets dictate that you are drinking milk. The good news is that it is full skimmed


----------



## Diabeticliberty

How's your eye Mark by the way?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Diabeticliberty said:


> How's your eye Mark by the way?


Which one?  The cyst one looks slightly better.  As for the other one, not sure if it's improving or I'm just getting used to it.  It's better at night as it is affected by light.  It was a very bright day today, & wasn't pleasant at all.  Any bright light to the right of my eye is uncomfortable.  Very odd.  Haven't noticed any flashing lights today though.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Clever use of the generic 'meal break' Mike...not dinner, tea or supper!
> 
> Enjoy whatever delicacy you're having this evening. Hope your results were ok (some things we can't joke about).


The delicacy was grilled sole, cold pasta salad with cold roasted and chopped red and green pepper, and a sliced tomato salad with shaved garlic, basil and drizzled with extra virgin olive oil. Nowt special.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> The delicacy was grilled sole, cold pasta salad with cold roasted and chopped red and green pepper, and a sliced tomato salad with shaved garlic, basil and drizzled with extra virgin olive oil. Nowt special.



I can see how you keep your cholesterol levels low Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> Hi everyone!  Just had a lovely cottage pie for tea.  Now need something to wash it down with.  What do you recommend, Barman?


I would recommend drinking alcohol, very few antibiotics are affected by alcohol. Best thing would be a light hoppy IPA, so Galleon Gold from the Tobermory brewery should hit the spot nicely. I've only got bottles, but they are 500ml.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I can see how you keep your cholesterol levels low Mike.


Aye, it's 2.8 total at the minute.


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> Markybaby you are on antibiotics. I was gonna share this bottle of Haig single malt wivya but alas your tablets dictate that you are drinking milk. The good news is that it is full skimmed


So that's how come you never buy a drink off me, you bring in your own. That'll be £25 corkage if you don't mind, redeemable against buying expensive drinks in the bar.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> So that's how come you never buy a drink off me, you bring in your own. That'll be £25 corkage if you don't mind, redeemable against buying expensive drinks in the bar.




I sit in the hoose and preload on single malt from Netto then come to your seedy gaff and drink Tizer. Cheap as chips BOOM


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, well Tizer is now £10 a bottle to discourage diabetics from getting a taste for it, and as part of the new governments wish to reduce sugary drink consumption by increasing prices, I take part fully in that plan.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Markybaby you are on antibiotics. I was gonna share this bottle of Haig single malt wivya but alas your tablets dictate that you are drinking milk. The good news is that it is full skimmed



I've been on anti biotics for about a year yet you still forced tequila slammers upon me in Birmingham!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Rosiecarmel said:


> I've been on anti biotics for about a year yet you still forced tequila slammers upon me in Birmingham!!




Yeah Rosie but that's different. I was trying to get you drunk and take advantage


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Yeah Rosie but that's different. I was trying to get you drunk and take advantage



You'd need to give me a lot more tequila in order to do that!


----------



## Hazel

Rosiecarmel said:


> I've been on anti biotics for about a year yet you still forced tequila slammers upon me in Birmingham!!




You could always have declined them.......
But that would have been rude?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Rosiecarmel said:


> You'd need to give me a lot more tequila in order to do that!




Ouch I love the way you kick me in the indifference with those really pointy shoes


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Hazel said:


> You could always have declined them.......
> But that would have been rude?



Is declining alcohol a possibility?! I don't think I've ever heard of that!



Diabeticliberty said:


> Ouch I love the way you kick me in the indifference with those really pointy shoes



You know you like it, you kink.


----------



## Hazel

Oh you two make me laugh - it is like being with naughty children


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> Oh you two make me laugh - it is like being with naughty children





Hazel my darlin' you know it's not really me being naughty. It's that Rosie's fault.  She is a really bad influence on me. I am but a poor innocent farm boy completely unaccustomed to the ways of naughty women


----------



## Hazel

Yeah right you great lummox (?)


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Lummox! Now that's a great word I haven't heard in a while!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I've not been called a great lummox in absolutely ages. It must be about 10 or 15 minutes since last time


----------



## Hazel

Wasn't sure how to spell it - not a word we use up here.

How are you doing Rosie?


----------



## Hazel

DL - did I get the meaning correct?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Looks good to me H Bomb


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Well folks it is that time again when I must regrettably say goodnight to you all. I am up at 5.45am in the morning and need some beauty sleep.  I know,  I know I don't need very much but if I don't get a bit I will be really cranky in work in the morning. See you all soon


----------



## mikeyB

Good night, DL. I've told you before, don't work too hard, it makes the layabouts feel bad. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Well folks it is that time again when I must regrettably say goodnight to you all. I am up at 5.45am in the morning and need some beauty sleep.  I know,  I know I don't need very much but if I don't get a bit I will be really cranky in work in the morning. See you all soon



Goodnight sugar plum


----------



## Amigo

Night night everyone x


----------



## Hazel

Plodding along nicely thanks Rosie - good to hear you are OK

Night Geoff

Night Mike - I will look in tomorr


----------



## mikeyB

Night Hazel x

By the way, is that photo of a cafe in East Killie called Esrataf that was in today's Herald right?


----------



## Hazel

Hmm don't recognise the name - sorry


----------



## mikeyB

Read it backwards.


----------



## mikeyB

I'm off to bed now. Don't go banging around in the morning, I'll be trying to sleep where I'm supposed to.


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps - is tne pub open?


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps - is tne pub open?



Doesn't look like it but good morning anyway Hazel. Hope today finds you well.


----------



## Ljc

Knock knock bringgggggg I'm dying of thirst here.


----------



## Jonsi

The back door is normally left unlocked so that the man who recycles the Bombay Mix can get in.
Dr Willseeyouknow is probably still snoring upstairs. I'll try the back door, failing that we can go to Mary Hinge's T42 Café ...she's had a pan of Scouse on the simmer since September 8th...


----------



## mikeyB

Hello folks, I'm back. Had rather a busy day, in fact, so I apologise for neglecting the more important work of the day. If you haven't all sloped off to Mary Hinges Salmonella Emporium and Massage Parlour, is there anything I can do for you?


----------



## Owen

Is it too early for a John Daniels


----------



## mikeyB

The sun is over the yard arm, and in any event it's never too early to have a drink when I'm taking the profit.

One John Daniels coming up - a large one, of course. I don't do it by the jug until evening


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'll have a diet coke please.  got to drive to my Bruv's later for dinner & need to be legal.  God knows what carb ridden meal he will come up with tonight.


----------



## mikeyB

One Diet Coke coming up. You be sure to get back here after your carbfest and wash em away with a proper drink.


----------



## Amigo

I'm out tonight too for a few drinks and an Indian curry but might catch you for a nightcap.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> I'm out tonight too for a few drinks and an Indian curry but might catch you for a nightcap.




Mixed kebab starter followed by king prawn tandoori with a phaal sauce and a tandoori rhoti GET IN  My indulgence for tonight after my piano lesson.

Enjoy your meal young lady whatever you choose


----------



## AlisonM

I've had a busy afternoon queueing at the Post Office trying to send a parcel cos the self-service thingy was fritzed. Then I had to hirple round to the bank for yet another card reader, what is it with those things?

I need a restorative, what have you got Dr Gonzo?


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> Mixed kebab starter followed by king prawn tandoori with a phaal sauce and a tandoori rhoti GET IN  My indulgence for tonight after my piano lesson.
> 
> Enjoy your meal young lady whatever you choose



Sounds very acceptable DL...you've given me ideas there but a phall sauce is a bit fiery for me. Enjoy yours 

We are not going together just to dispel the gossip!


----------



## Owen

Amigo said:


> Sounds very acceptable DL...you've given me ideas there but a phall sauce is a bit fiery for me. Enjoy yours
> 
> We are not going together just to dispel the gossip!


He does not eat it


----------



## Amigo

Owen said:


> He does not eat it



Well I know a hot phall could strip paint but what does he do with it then Owen?


----------



## AlisonM

Owen said:


> He does not eat it


What does he do with it then? Use it as horse liniment maybe? About all it's fit for I reckon, tried a bit once and my taste buds have never forgiven me.


----------



## Hazel

Evening all.    Well, could I have a large brandy  asap.  Had a bad turn earlier, lack of sleep, as I have had no sleep for 48 hours.

So early night for me


----------



## AlisonM

Hazel said:


> Evening all.    Well, could I have a large brandy  asap.  Had a bad turn earlier, lack of sleep, as I have ad no sleep for 48 hours.
> 
> So early night for me


Would a toddy help Hazel? They never failed to knock me out back in the day.


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Evening all.    Well, could I have a large brandy  asap.  Had a bad turn earlier, lack of sleep, as I have had no sleep for 48 hours.
> 
> So early night for me



Gracious Hazel that's not good. What's causing all the insomnia?


----------



## Hazel

AlisonM said:


> Would a toddy help Hazel? They never failed to knock me out back in the day.




Sadly no thanks- I hate whisky, brandy is my preferred choice.    Haven't had a regular sleep pattern since Dad died.     Get into bed
shattered- then toss and turn and after a few hours I just get up.      But today feeling decidedly queasy, just checked bloods, 6.1, so it is not that - just lack of quality sleep


----------



## Owen

Amigo said:


> Well I know a hot phall could strip paint but what does he do with it then Owen?


Uses it as a colonic irrigation


----------



## Hazel

Amigo said:


> Gracious Hazel that's not good. What's causing all the insomnia?




Lots of reasons.    I miss Dad, lack of money, no job, so no income and that is just for starters.

I still have some sleeping pills, so I think I will take one after dinner and try for an early night

Thanks xxx


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Lots of reasons.    I miss Dad, lack of money, no job, so no income and that is just for starters.
> 
> I still have some sleeping pills, so I think I will take one after dinner and try for an early night
> 
> Thanks xxx



I'm so sorry Hazel. The combination of things must be so tough on you at the moment. I can only hope that your job prospects improve soon to help the finances. 
It's coming up to the anniversary of my dad's death too and it's hard. Sending hugs to you. 

Have yourself a large brandy and I'll join you!


----------



## AlisonM

It's not easy dealing with all that Hazel, don't hesitate to take a pill when you need one, things will improve in time. Grieving takes as long as it takes and you should do whatever you need to do that helps. I was in much the same situation after mum died and the sleeping pills were absolutely essential for some time, they helped me cope with the stress and worry of being jobless and grieving at the same time - and I didn't have the diabetes then either. Be good to yourself lass.


----------



## Hazel

Thank you ladies, you are very kind xx


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Sounds very acceptable DL...you've given me ideas there but a phall sauce is a bit fiery for me. Enjoy yours
> 
> We are not going together just to dispel the gossip!





Best you stop being a big sissy and get a curry that will give you curly teeth. Phaal was invented nay not invented given to us with some stone tablets with some rules on a long time ago to test the mettle of the human species. You know it makes sense. Phaal has made me the naan (see wot I did there ) I am and you don't get many straighter thinking serious individuals than me do you now.


----------



## Mark Parrott

A good phall certainly clears out the system.


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> Best you stop being a big sissy and get a curry that will give you curly teeth. Phaal was invented nay not invented given to us with some stone tablets with some rules on a long time ago to test the mettle of the human species. You know it makes sense. Phaal has made me the naan (see wot I did there ) I am and you don't get many straighter thinking serious individuals than me do you now.



Change of plan I'm afraid so they'll be naan at all tonight. Going out tomorrow night instead but will remember to put the Andrex in the fridge


----------



## AlisonM

Where's Dr Quimper? I'm dying of the thirst here.


----------



## Owen

AlisonM said:


> Where's Dr Quimper? I'm dying of the thirst here.


Think fat Tony got him


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, folks, I fell asleep in the cellar. I need a restorative, never mind anybody else. How about a pint of Vodka and Red Bull, Alison? Daughter swears by it as a pick me up


----------



## AlisonM

Go for it, I'm a caffeine addict too.


----------



## mikeyB

Okay, one pint of Vodka and Red Bull coming up. 

Watch out folks, Alison is going to be more wired than Blackpool Illuminations tonight


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Okay, one pint of Vodka and Red Bull coming up.
> 
> Watch out folks, Alison is going to be more wired than Blackpool Illuminations tonight


Snort! It'll take more than a bit of Red Bull to achieve that. Back in my IT geek days I lived on coffee, indeed I had more coffee in my veins than blood. It'll be just like old times.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hello peeps. What's occurring?  (I put that in for the Welsh ones).  I just have time for a quickie before I pack for another weekend away.  Just a straightforward G&T please Kildare.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, if we're talking about drinking in our younger years, I'll have an Aftershock, please.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, if we're talking about drinking in our younger years, I'll have an Aftershock, please.


That takes me back Markster.  My favourite pre-loader before going clubbing was a Blastaway (Castaway + Diamond White in a pint pot).  Happy days


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Change of plan I'm afraid so they'll be naan at all tonight. Going out tomorrow night instead but will remember to put the Andrex in the fridge




Oh dear what a blow. I am just eating mine nom nom nom and it's nom nom nom oretty damned nom nom nom delicious


----------



## mikeyB

One G&T for Marsbar. 

And I've just dug out the Aftershock bottle, Mark. Anything you'd like to follow it up?


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> Oh dear what a blow. I am just eating mine nom nom nom and it's nom nom nom oretty damned nom nom nom delicious


I've just browned off some diced Highland Cow for a casserole.

(I'm playing straight man tonight)


----------



## AlisonM

Marsbartoastie said:


> That takes me back Markster.  My favourite pre-loader before going clubbing was a Blastaway (Castaway + Diamond White in a pint pot).  Happy days


That's pretty sophisticated, our preferred pre-disco (I know, that dates me) pepper upper was a pint of snake bite and scampi in a basket.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> I've just browned off some diced Highland Cow for a casserole.
> 
> (I'm playing straight man tonight)





Soooooooooo many possibilities you present me with Doc Terror. How about I was once on my way to the Aberdeenshire Dee to fish for salmon and on my way drove past a meadow filled with vows and bulls.  One of them looked a little bit crackpot so I stopped at a farm gate where the farmer was tinkering with his tractor (not an inuendo). I said to him 'Excuse me but I think your cow has blue tongue' He replied 'Bugger me, I didn't even know they had mobile phones'


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> That's pretty sophisticated, our preferred pre-disco (I know, that dates me) pepper upper was a pint of snake bite and scampi in a basket.


Bloody hell, that's posh. We used a bottle of Benylin.


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> Soooooooooo many possibilities you present me with Doc Terror. How about I was once on my way to the Aberdeenshire Dee to fish for salmon and on my way drove past a meadow filled with vows and bulls.  One of them looked a little bit crackpot so I stopped at a farm gate where the farmer was tinkering with his tractor (not an inuendo). I said to him 'Excuse me but I think your cow has blue tongue' He replied 'Bugger me, I didn't even know they had mobile phones'


5/10 must try harder


----------



## Greyhound Gal

OMG very large drink quickly please Kildare - I've just seen my first Christmas advert


----------



## AlisonM

Greyhound Gal said:


> OMG very large drink quickly please Kildare - I've just seen my first Christmas advert


Quick, get the girl an egg-nog and a side order of Bah Humbugs.


----------



## Amigo

I've just noticed that the bottle of 10 yr old single malt I had bought as a present a few years ago and have never opened is a Tobermory Mike. I hadn't associated it with your part of the world but apparently the distillery is on Mull. 
Must crack it open some time


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> OMG very large drink quickly please Kildare - I've just seen my first Christmas advert


Double voddy and orange for you, my girl, that must have been a horrible shock


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I've just noticed that the bottle of 10 yr old single malt I had bought as a present a few years ago and have never opened is a Tobermory Mike. I hadn't associated it with your part of the world but apparently the distillery is on Mull.
> Must crack it open some time


You're right. Tobermory 10 year old is the standard non peated whisky produced by the distillery, but if it was produced a few years ago it would have been chill filtered, which removes some of the oils that produce flavour. It's still a nice single malt, but the current un chill filtered version is better. It'll still be fine to drink.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> You're right. Tobermory 10 year old is the standard non peated whisky produced by the distillery, but if it was produced a few years ago it would have been chill filtered, which removes some of the oils that produce flavour. It's still a nice single malt, but the current un chill filtered version is better. It'll still be fine to drink.



I'm sure it will Mike. Truth is a single malt is wasted on me because I like my whisky (on the rare occasion I drink it) with dry ginger. I appreciate this is an anathema to the Scots however so don't tell anyone 

It's cognac I like without a mixer. In fact I'll have one now please


----------



## Greyhound Gal

mikeyB said:


> Double voddy and orange for you, my girl, that must have been a horrible shock


To make it worse it was a load of kids singing in a Toys R Us advert


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I'm sure it will Mike. Truth is a single malt is wasted on me because I like my whisky (on the rare occasion I drink it) with dry ginger. I appreciate this is an anathema to the Scots however so don't tell anyone
> 
> It's cognac I like without a mixer. In fact I'll have one now please


One Hennessy coming up. I don't stock that Martell stuff

A good whisky is better than cognac. The Tobermory tastes best with a few drops of spring water, but you're right - your body would be found floating in Tobermory Bay if you drank it with dry ginger up here


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> One Hennessy coming up. I don't stock that Martell stuff
> 
> A good whisky is better than cognac. The Tobermory tastes best with a few drops of spring water, but you're right - your body would be found floating in Tobermory Bay if you drank it with dry ginger up here



Oh I know, spent a lot of time in that part of the world when my OH was in the Navy


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> To make it worse it was a load of kids singing in a Toys R Us advert


Given that it was a Toys R Us advert, you'd better have another drink before bed, and as it  is medicinal, it's on the NHS.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, quiet night so I'm calling last orders. As a departing piece of info, and mainly to irritate people, today's the day in 1534 that the Act of Supremacy was passed, making the syphilitic murderous king the head of the English Church. He called himself Defender of the Faith, as our current Queen does. He, however, was defending the Catholic faith, in his own mind. Go figure.


----------



## mikeyB

It's Friday, POETS day, so I'm opening early for coffee and bacon butties at 10.00, form an orderly line please


----------



## Stitch147

Getting my order in quick, brown sauce with mine please.


----------



## AlisonM

Same here, can't have a bacon butty without the broon soss.


----------



## Jonsi

Morning all ...just come from T42 after having got my laughing gear 'round Mary's baps ...double crispy bacon with extra bacon, brown sauce and bacon* and a pint Mug of cup of tea ...all for 47p
what's going on here then? 

* I just solved a way of making an Excel spreadsheet act like a database without necessarily being a database, so I had the bacon butty to celebrate.


----------



## AlisonM

Jonsi said:


> I just solved a way of making an Excel spreadsheet act like a database with necessarily being a database, so I had the bacon butty to celebrate.


Que? Were you just predictive texted, or are congratulations in order?


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, one bacon butty with broon sauce for Stitch, same for Alison. Do you ent drinks with those?

Jonsi, I've got some Motilum and Imodium for you after your visit to Alice's. Trading standards might contact you for swabs and poo samples.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Given that my bacon was cruelly pinched so I had to forgo it yesterday, could I please have a very large mug of tea and a crispy bacon butty with lashings of butter and a little mustard?


----------



## Mark Parrott

There's a 35 minute delay at the eye clinic, so thought I'd pop in for a bacon sarnie whilst I'm waiting.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning GG. Sure I can do that for you, that's just the way I like em. Coming up


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> There's a 35 minute delay at the eye clinic, so thought I'd pop in for a bacon sarnie whilst I'm waiting.


Let us know how you get on, Mark. Fingers crossed. One bacon butty coming up. Yours is on the NHS, I'll send them an invoice.


----------



## Amigo

Jonsi said:


> Morning all ...just come from T42 after having got my laughing gear 'round Mary's baps ...double crispy bacon with extra bacon, brown sauce and bacon* and a pint Mug of cup of tea ...all for 47p
> what's going on here then?
> 
> * I just solved a way of making an Excel spreadsheet act like a database without necessarily being a database, so I had the bacon butty to celebrate.



Is this Typhoid Mary's?


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Is this Typhoid Mary's?


No, it's her great granddaughter Giardiasis Mary.


----------



## AlisonM

Yes please Dr Lao. A large double shot of caffeine would go down very well with the butty.


----------



## mikeyB

Okay, one double shot latte coming up


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone, good to hear everyone is on good form.

Just dropping in for a wee blether and a pot of tea please


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning Hazel, hope at least you are keeping well. Lots going on, Mark and Alison are both sitting around hospital waiting rooms staring at the STD posters. 

One pot of tea coming up. Tunnocks tea cake with that? It is Friday, after all


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I'm off to smarten up for an expedition to the shop, so with that plus my lunch break we'll reopen at 2.00 for the early finishers. I know who to expect....


----------



## Ljc

Putting some money in the honesty box as I'm in desperate need of something strong to keep me going before I start my new sweeties, I hope they're pink ones this time.  ooh a bacon butty minus its owner, think I'll just have to take care of it.


----------



## Jonsi

Amigo said:


> Is this Typhoid Mary's?


That the brand of tea she uses ...I've seen it on the packet


----------



## Hazel

One pot of tea coming up. Tunnocks tea cake with that? It is Friday, after all[/QUOTE]



Maybe another time


----------



## Jonsi

AlisonM said:


> Que? Were you just predictive texted, or are congratulations in order?


I had the bacon butty to celebrate getting a solution to a problem. It's a geek thing.


----------



## mikeyB

Come on, Jonsi, the solution to every computer problem is turn it off at the plug and turn it on again. Any fule kno that. Geek indeed.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> I had the bacon butty to celebrate getting a solution to a problem. It's a geek thing.




You never told us you were Greek. Will the real Aristotle Jones please stand up


----------



## AlisonM

Jonsi said:


> I had the bacon butty to celebrate getting a solution to a problem. It's a geek thing.


Yes dear, I know. I've done as much myself any time these 20 odd years. Any self-respecting geek has.


----------



## AlisonM

I would like a kahlua coffee please Dr Lawn. Does that Bombie Mix help with hypos, or just make you glow in the dark for a thousand years?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

I'd better have  large coffee - hazelnut if you have it - please barkeep. I'm procrastinating as I'm supposed to be drafting my CV. Not had to do one since
'93...


----------



## Amigo

The kahula coffee sounds very nice...make it two please


----------



## mikeyB

Now when you folks ask for Kahula coffee, are you asking for the Mexican coffee liqueur, or a coffee enriched with aforementioned liqueur? I'm only a peasant.

And GG I've only got Douwe Egbert instant hazelnut coffee, if that will do I'm happy to make it.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Now when you folks ask for Kahula coffee, are you asking for the Mexican coffee liqueur, or a coffee enriched with aforementioned liqueur? I'm only a peasant.
> 
> And GG I've only got Douwe Egbert instant hazelnut coffee, if that will do I'm happy to make it.



So you're not really a Barista Mike?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

That'll do nicely - thankyou.


----------



## Amigo

I'm easily pleased too Mike. As long as your hygiene practices are mindful of my impaired neutrophil levels I'm happy!


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> or a coffee enriched with aforementioned liqueur? I'm only a peasant


This one, naturally, think Irish coffee but without the E's. E's are bad for you you know?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good afternoon.  Thought I'd pop in for a quick pint before assembling shish kebabs for tonight's dinner.


----------



## Owen

John Daniels please.

Ooh, the cure to any tech problem is a large hammer


----------



## mikeyB

No I'm a barman by trade. My son in law has Barista skills. I've texted him and I'll have your Kahula coffees in no time. 

Women

And one hazelnut coffee for GG. Why the CV? Looking for a new career? 

One pint of Timothy Taylor's ( today's guest ale) for Mark, and a very large John Daniels for computer technician Owen.

And I'm off for a sit down


----------



## Amigo

I'm out tonight folks for a bit of R&R so catch you later if you're still up  (that's rock and roll not rest and recuperation).


----------



## mikeyB

I have to say, because we had a fearsomely popular cocktail on Monday, I'm not doing one tonight. I'm working on a special cocktail for bonfire night, and that doesn't just mean sticking a sparkler in some blue drink. I'm not setting fire to anything either. If I'm sober enough after the taste testing, it will appear in time for you to set yourself up for your bonfire party. 

I'll be having a minutes silence in memory of Guy Fawkes, who so nearly got it right, but you don't have to. I'm an easy going anarchist


----------



## Mark Parrott

Sounds great, Mike.  I won't be in between 7.30 & 8.00pm as I will be standing at the end of our dirt track watching the firework display at the garden centre with a mug of butternut squash soup.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

mikeyB said:


> And one hazelnut coffee for GG. Why the CV? Looking for a new career?


Being made redundant in January. Not particularly bothered about it, in fact my BG's hardly rose at all after I found out
Do need another job though, so CV it is.


----------



## mikeyB

Surplus to requirements then. Sod em. I do 20% discount for the unintentionally unemployed, so if you don't get a new job by January, let me know. And the rest of you skivers and layabouts, forget it.

On a more serious note, I hope you can get something sorted soon, it's a bit of a bugger getting the shove in January when all the credit card bills come in. 

Fancy a vodka and orange while you're thinking about which jobs to leave out of the CV? Or inventing ones to cover prison sentences and such.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

That would go down very well. Thank you. Any dry roasted peanuts going begging.


----------



## mikeyB

I do indeed have dry roasted peanuts for the more discerning customers and the health conscious. Here's an uncontaminated bowl of them.


----------



## Jonsi

Greyhound Gal said:


> Any dry roasted peanuts going begging.


Dry roasted nuts... What's wrong with the traditional Bombay Mix? pint of Tim Taylor's please Doc.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Ambassador, you're treating me


----------



## Greyhound Gal

I'll say goodnight. Off to bed for me with one scared dog (he's a right wuss) due to fireworks. Night all.


----------



## mikeyB

Night night GG, give my best to the wuss. 

And the dog. x


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> Dry roasted nuts... What's wrong with the traditional Bombay Mix? pint of Tim Taylor's please Doc.


You wouldn't know, Jonsi, they probably don't have them in Wales (no bloody salt?)

One pint of Timothy Taylor's coming up.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> You wouldn't know, Jonsi, they probably don't have them in Wales (no bloody salt?)
> 
> One pint of Timothy Taylor's coming up.


Thanks for the pint... check out Anglesey Sea Salt... harvested from the Menai Straits. President Obama loves it!


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, locking up. I've got the cocktail sorted for Bonfire Night, it's a belter for fans of calories and choccy. The usual selection of beers and spirits will be boosted by the smoky taste of Skye's Talisker and Islay's Lagavulin, with the ghostly hint of the sea, for one night only.  I do spoil you rotten.

Goodnight, sleep tight.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

mikeyB said:


> Ok folks, locking up. I've got the cocktail sorted for Bonfire Night, it's a belter for fans of calories and choccy. The usual selection of beers and spirits will be boosted by the smoky taste of Skye's Talisker and Islay's Lagavulin, with the ghostly hint of the sea, for one night only.  I do spoil you rotten.
> 
> Goodnight, sleep tight.


Talisker - my dads favourite.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Greyhound Gal said:


> Talisker - my dads favourite.



Your dad and I could then get all rather merrily upside down since Talisker rates most highly on my single malt to do and done and will do again list


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I've got to source a couple of special ingredients, so I'll be out of touch till after 1.30, when I will reveal this evenings luxury cocktail. It ruins everything- your liver, your BG, and cholesterol. But I guarantee you'll die happy


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm looking forward to this cocktail! I know I said I was holding off drinking but I'm currently 1 hour into a 5 hour train journey so think I need some alcohol! See you at 1:30


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'll definately be in with wifey.  Will like a bottle of your best champers, please.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Mark Parrott said:


> I'll definately be in with wifey.  Will like a bottle of your best champers, please.


Something to celebrate?


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps - how is everyone today?

Had a good morning with my slimming class this morning, even got a basket of fruit as I got Slimmer of the week

Went to the pharmacy to collect my 8 weeks of meds - everything ready and everything in the bag.    So now to have a fun afternoon filling 8 x weeks of pill boxes, a job I hate, but it means I don't need to think about it again for another 8 weeks.

So before I settle to that, and before I put dinner in the slow cooker - can I please have a large pot to tea to set me up

Cheers x


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, I'm back. Now, you can regard this cocktail as an indulgence, a sin, or a delicious suicide note.

It's one part Mozart dark chocolate liqueur, one part Chase Marmalade (i.e Seville orange flavour) vodka, and to top it I've perfected a way of lightly whipping double cream with Baileys, so the mix will float on top, with dark chocolate sprinkles.

Served with a straw, the cream mix slowly dissolves into the alcohol mix, so when you get to the bottom there's a lovely thick mix of flavours.

The most fun you can have with your clothes on, this really is the most delicious cocktail I've created. Have it before you go to your fireworks party, or have it when you get back.

I can't exactly calculate the number of units of insulin you'd need with this, but this is a virtual drink, no calories, but so much virtual alcohol that some of it might slip into reality.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps - how is everyone today?
> 
> Had a good morning with my slimming class this morning, even got a basket of fruit as I got Slimmer of the week
> 
> Went to the pharmacy to collect my 8 weeks of meds - everything ready and everything in the bag.    So now to have a fun afternoon filling 8 x weeks of pill boxes, a job I hate, but it means I don't need to think about it again for another 8 weeks.
> 
> So before I settle to that, and before I put dinner in the slow cooker - can I please have a large pot to tea to set me up
> 
> Cheers x


Well done Hazel - slimmer of the week eh? Time for a celebration, so here's a large pot of Scottish Blend on the house

See the new you later, then.....


----------



## Mark Parrott

Greyhound Gal said:


> Something to celebrate?


Well, kind of.  Got the decision my wife wanted from ESA.  Happy she's got it, but also now realise how serious her condition is.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well done, Hazel.  That's a real achievement.


----------



## Hazel

Mark Parrott said:


> Well done, Hazel.  That's a real achievement.




That is very kind - but still a zillion to go.

Pleased to read about your wife


----------



## Mark Parrott

Thanks, Hazel.  Now just got to get her treatment sorted out.  Got to wait til after Christmas for her rheumatology appointment.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, kind of.  Got the decision my wife wanted from ESA.  Happy she's got it, but also now realise how serious her condition is.



I'm really pleased to hear her claim has been successful Mark and it doesn't mean she's any worse just that someone has recognised the impact it has on her daily tasks. This cold weather won't help...it's certainly taking it's toll on my joints. You celebrate! 

That cocktail sounds delicious in the virtual world Mike and I'll have mine once the rockets have been despatched! The noise drives me nuts but you have to admire the effects.


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps - how is everyone today?
> 
> Had a good morning with my slimming class this morning, even got a basket of fruit as I got Slimmer of the week
> 
> Went to the pharmacy to collect my 8 weeks of meds - everything ready and everything in the bag.    So now to have a fun afternoon filling 8 x weeks of pill boxes, a job I hate, but it means I don't need to think about it again for another 8 weeks.
> 
> So before I settle to that, and before I put dinner in the slow cooker - can I please have a large pot to tea to set me up
> 
> Cheers x



Well done on the slimming Hazel (don't have one of Mike's bonfire cocktails or they'll take the fruit off you! )

Won't the chemist put those tablets into medi-packs for you? I used to hate doing that for my mum.


----------



## AlisonM

You had me Dr Savage, till I got to the vodka, I hate the stuff. I believe I'll join Mr Parrott in some bubbly instead. Ta.

Well done @Hazel.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps - how is everyone today?
> 
> Had a good morning with my slimming class this morning, even got a basket of fruit as I got Slimmer of the week
> 
> Went to the pharmacy to collect my 8 weeks of meds - everything ready and everything in the bag.    So now to have a fun afternoon filling 8 x weeks of pill boxes, a job I hate, but it means I don't need to think about it again for another 8 weeks.
> 
> So before I settle to that, and before I put dinner in the slow cooker - can I please have a large pot to tea to set me up
> 
> Cheers x





Well well well look at you young lady. Slimmer of the week woooooooohhhhhhooooooooo that's fantastic Hazel, well done I'm so proud of you


----------



## Hazel

Yes they would, but being a control freak I prefer to see what is what.

This is as a result of doing my late father's meds.    I noticed the name of one med was unfamiliar to me, names change, but I checked the phamflet.    It should have been diuretics, but no, they were anti psychotic drugs.      I doubt my Dad, then aged 88, would have noticed - but just what would they have done to him.

When I challanged the pharmacy, bearing in mind 2 people are supposed to check, their response was the pills were side by side in the drawer.    What........

Nah, I stick to doing it myself - but thanks for the heads up Amigo


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Yes they would, but being a control freak I prefer to see what is what.
> 
> This is as a result of doing my late father's meds.    I noticed the name of one med was unfamiliar to me, names change, but I checked the phamflet.    It should have been diuretics, but no, they were anti psychotic drugs.      I doubt my Dad, then aged 88, would have noticed - but just what would they have done to him.
> 
> When I challanged the pharmacy, bearing in mind 2 people are supposed to check, their response was the pills were side by side in the drawer.    What........
> 
> Nah, I stick to doung ot myself - but tjanks for the heads up Amigo



Yes that's pretty bad and would make me wary Hazel. Hopefully mercifully rare though


----------



## AlisonM

I've had a couple of mistakes in my meds @Hazel so I always check before I leave the pharmacy now. It's been a couple of years since there were any errors, but I still check anyway.


----------



## Hazel

I have been attendind Slimming World for a few months now - I eat bucket loads of fruit - my BG levels are the best they have ever been and I am losing weight.

I discussed the amount of friut I eat with the Diabetic consultant.   His advice, don't change a thing, it is obviously working,

I can have 3 to 5 portions of fruit a day, from bananas, oranges, pears, grapes, berries, melon.

This seems to be contrary to most diabetics, but I will stick with it meantime


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> I have been attendind Slimming World for a few months now - I eat bucket loafs of fruit - my BG levels are the best they have ever been and I am losing weight.
> 
> I discussed the amount of friut I eat with the Diabetic consultant.   His advice, don't change a thing, it is obviously working,
> 
> I can have 3 to 5 portions of fruit a day, from bananas, oranges, pears, grapes, berries, melon.
> 
> This seems to be contrary to most diabetics, but I will stick with it meantime



Whatever works for you Hazel!


----------



## Lindarose

Hi folks 
Just popped in to pass on my congrats to you Hazel. Excellent work! 
And pleased to hear your wife's ESA news. Hoping her health improves soon too. 
Whilst I'm here maybe I could partake of a glass of prosecco and some nuts please?


----------



## Ljc

We'll done  Hazel. As for the fruit, your body obviously likes it. we are all so different.


----------



## mikeyB

Evening everyone, sorry , I've been a bit busy elsewhere. 

Now then, two bottles of bubbly (in the ice buckets I found under a winding sheet in the cellar) , one for Mark and one for Alison. I've reserved the better one for Mark, to celebrate an unusual first time victory against the evil forces of the empire.

May the force be with you. And your missus


----------



## Jonsi

Evening everyone... have you still got any Tim Taylor's Landlord left Landlord? if you have, can I please have a couple of pints (I have a right thirst on)


----------



## mikeyB

Lindarose said:


> Hi folks
> Just popped in to pass on my congrats to you Hazel. Excellent work!
> And pleased to hear your wife's ESA news. Hoping her health improves soon too.
> Whilst I'm here maybe I could partake of a glass of prosecco and some nuts please?


Hi Lindarose, nice to see you here 

One glass of prosecco and some nuts coming right up. ( I can tell you're posh, you didn't ask for the bottle)


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> Evening everyone... have you still got any Tim Taylor's Landlord left Landlord? if you have, can I please have a couple of pints (I have a right thirst on)


Evening Jonsi, course you can have a couple of pints of Landlord, plenty left 

Best behaviour, Jonsi, ladies present


----------



## Hazel

Do you think I could have a white wine spritzer to have with my dinner, haddock and veg, followed my rasps with a MullerLight poured over them.

Many thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Do you think I could have a white wine spritzer to have with my dinner, haddock and veg, followed my rasps with a MullerLight poured over them.
> 
> Many thanks


I'm having haddock tonight as well, fresh and smoked among other beasts in a fish pie (Type 1 luxury)

Sure, here comes a white wine spritzer. Calorie free cocktail later?


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, Art Gafunkel is 75 today, so numbers A1-50 on the jukebox are all Simon and Garfunkel songs right from the early days. Not exactly dance music, I know, but a bit of peace of quiet after explosively burning money is maybe a good option.

I can do nothing to salve your consciences about all the filthy poisonous chemicals you have blasted into the air, but history shows, consciences can always be suppressed with the judicious use of alcohol


----------



## Amigo

Yes I could do with some solitude and Bookends playing in the background instead of the explosive cacophony outside at the moment!


----------



## Hazel

No thanks Mike - I have had my fill tonight

I will call it quits and try to have any early night, which might not be easy given the din of the fireworks.

Sleep tight everyone xx


----------



## mikeyB

Night Hazel. Sleep tight in the warm glow of adulation from your slimmer of  the week award x


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> No thanks Mike - I have had my fill tonight
> 
> I will call it quits and try to have any early night, which might not be easy given the din of the fireworks.
> 
> Sleep tight everyone xx



Hope you can sleep peacefully Hazel but it's the noisiest I've known it for years!


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Simon and Garfunkel


Bridge was the first album I ever bought, but I think Old Friends and Bookends is my favourite track of theirs ever.


----------



## mikeyB

I just knew it would be a popular choice for the jukebox. Songs of love and wistful longing. Homeward Bound, anyone?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Can I have A Hazy Shade Of Winter, please?  Just got back from the local firework display.  Watched from the end of our dirt track.  Perfect view & saved £20


----------



## mikeyB

Well, if you can use some of your savings and put 50p in the jukebox, feel free while I uncork your Bollinger


----------



## Greyhound Gal

A pint of your lethal cocktail please Kildare. Sundance the wuss has got himself into his 'safe' corner as isn't moving for anything. I really hate fireworks...
I would upload a photo but it won't let me add media


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I'll do the cocktail in a pint glass. Make sure there are no hard objects around for when you fall over

I do apologise for my comment last night, I was confused. So it's the dog that's the wuss....


----------



## Amigo

Well my iPad is in need of recharging so I'll bid the Banters a warm goodnight. Hope all the banging doesn't keep you awake (yes I know, a very coarse and obvious double entendre! )

Night night


----------



## Greyhound Gal

mikeyB said:


> Well, I'll do the cocktail in a pint glass. Make sure there are no hard objects around for when you fall over
> 
> I do apologise for my comment last night, I was confused. So it's the dog that's the wuss....


OH wasn't offended. I did however have great pleasure in telling a karate 5th Dan that he was a wuss


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Well my iPad is in need of recharging so I'll bid the Banters a warm goodnight. Hope all the banging doesn't keep you awake (yes I know, a very coarse and obvious double entendre! )
> 
> Night night


As if, Amigo. Night night, sleep well, and see you tomorrow all bright and bouncy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, I'm closing up before my iPad dies, I assume everyone got too steaming at  their firework parties to manage  to get here, but it's not all bad - I've still got three quarters of the stuff for the cocktails, and all the special whisky left for tomorrow

So, sleep well, and for those still waiting in casualty to get burns dressed, I hope you make it back home this week.

Night night everyone.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> I've still got three quarters of the stuff for the cocktails, and all the special whisky left for tomorrow


Oh no you haven't , I'm having a lock in _hic 
 _


----------



## mikeyB

What a weird night and morning. I had a night fighting hypos, I know not why, and I was woken this morning by a furious phone call from big Mary down the road because some drunk woman, according to witnesses, broke in and started drinking all her chocolate sauce, Dr Pepper and at one point, drain cleaner. The police dragged her out, all the while shouting something about a cab to Margate, but I think they took her off to the cells. I don't suppose she'll remember any of this, these folk never do.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> What a weird night and morning. I had a night fighting hypos, I know not why, and I was woken this morning by a furious phone call from big Alice down the road because some drunk woman, according to witnesses, broke in and started drinking all her chocolate sauce, Dr Pepper and at one point, drain cleaner. The police dragged her out, all the while shouting something about a cab to Margate, but I think they took her off to the cells. I don't suppose she'll remember any of this, these folk never do.



Who the cluck is Alice? I thought Big Mary had the cafe down the road? That drain cleaner will have you round the bend too 

Sorry about your hypos Mike. The cold has seeped into my joints so I'm struggling this morning big time!


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, typo!  Corrected. I didn't think of the cold, but it is a bit parky here in the north. Blizzards in the Cairngorms yesterday, so we've decided to skip autumn and just do winter instead. That's OK with me, but I think the log burner might be ignited the night.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> What a weird night and morning. I had a night fighting hypos, I know not why, and I was woken this morning by a furious phone call from big Mary down the road because some drunk woman, according to witnesses, broke in and started drinking all her chocolate sauce, Dr Pepper and at one point, drain cleaner. The police dragged her out, all the while shouting something about a cab to Margate, but I think they took her off to the cells. I don't suppose she'll remember any of this, these folk never do.


Twernt me guv honest 

Hope your feeling ok now.


----------



## mikeyB

Like I said, memory problems 

I feel fine now, thanks Ljc


----------



## mikeyB

Anyway, gang I'm having the afternoon off, starting now. Like I said, last night's cocktails and bonus whisky will be available from around 6.00. They're all locked up.

I'll leave Jonsi in charge, his new sober behaviour last night impressed me mightily. This may have been part of a master plan, but I'll take that risk, I always think the best of people


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Anyway, gang I'm having the afternoon off, starting now. Like I said, last night's cocktails and bonus whisky will be available from around 6.00. They're all locked up.
> 
> I'll leave Jonsi in charge, his new sober behaviour last night impressed me mightily. This may have been part of a master plan, but I'll take that risk, I always think the best of people



You take it easy Mike, sounds like you're a bit crook at the moment (and I don't mean dishonest). I'm officially knackered today and in pain.... x


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hey Kildare,  I hope that you are OK.  Hypo fighting is not the favourite game of any of us. The repeats are particularly tiresome and tend to be at the living bejeezus out of us. Take things slow and easy. You may be a grumpy doctor but you are OUR grumpy doctor


----------



## Ljc

Oops sorry Mike just spotted  the mistake, have edit it out. I really meant, I hope you are feeling ok now , not what my naughty iPad said.


----------



## mikeyB

Righty hoh folks. Thanks for your concern. Back in business. I took the afternoon off for a bit of a doze, and eating painkillers for this ******g hip. Back to what passes for normal in this bar. 

As I said, cocktails from 6, after my supply was protected by Ljc's inaccurate and unfortunately terminated lock in at Mary's. Ljc won't tell you this but I paid her bail, because I need all the customers I can get. She probably can't remember anyway.

I'll be back shortly, I'm just about to start a new thread in Off the Subject specially for Hazel. I guess it will get about 2 replies, but who cares


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, nobody of any musical interest was born on this day, so the jukebox remains unaltered. Conchita Wurst is 28, but I'm sure you'll agree with my executive decision not to include the interesting Eurovision winner on the jukebox selection, as I'm short on anti emetics.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Quiet in here tonight, Doc.  I'll have one of your cocktails, please.  Wife's gone to bed.  We decorated the kitchen yesterday & it buggered her up today.


----------



## AlisonM

Tis bleedin freezin here this nicht and I need something to defrost me. Preferably sans anti-freeze. Any ideas?


----------



## Jonsi

Evening All...I've been over to see my grandson today (it was his Dad's [my son] birthday).  Had a pub lunch, nothing too much, but had no tea. Feeling a bit 'wobbly' now so I've just had a piece of toast and a glass of Vimto.

Can I have a pint of Vimto please Doc?


----------



## Hazel

Thank you for putting East Kilbride on the map.

Running very late tonight - whilst dinner is cooking, can I have a white wine spritzer

Cheers


----------



## Jonsi

Glass of Vimto with hot water for Ali please...


----------



## Jonsi

Hazel said:


> Thank you for putting East Kilbride on the map.
> 
> Running very late tonight - whilst donner is cooking, can I have a white wine spritzer
> 
> Cheers


You are cooking one of Santa's reindeer  ??


----------



## Hazel

Dinner, sorry


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> Quiet in here tonight, Doc.  I'll have one of your cocktails, please.  Wife's gone to bed.  We decorated the kitchen yesterday & it buggered her up today.


Certainly, Mark. One cocktail coming up. Should last you a while. Hope the missus recovers. A good night's sleep should help, I hope


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> Tis bleedin freezin here this nicht and I need something to defrost me. Preferably sans anti-freeze. Any ideas?


Rusty nail's best for a warm up. Here's yours, Alison, go sit by the fire


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> Evening All...I've been over to see my grandson today (it was his Dad's [my son] birthday).  Had a pub lunch, nothing too much, but had no tea. Feeling a bit 'wobbly' now so I've just had a piece of toast and a glass of Vimto.
> 
> Can I have a pint of Vimto please Doc?


One glass of Vimto coming up. Any Bombay mix with that?


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Thank you for putting East Kilbride on the map.
> 
> Running very late tonight - whilst dinner is cooking, can I have a white wine spritzer
> 
> Cheers


You've already put East Kilbride on the map by being slimmer of the week.

Here's a white wine spritzer for our very own champion


----------



## Amigo

A nice hot toddy for me please with a side order of tramadol for this rotten shoulder!


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> One glass of Vimto coming up. Any Bombay mix with that?


Thanks Doc but I'll swerve the Mix tonight. I actually fancy half a dozen Mars bars, several packets of crisps and a whole lemon meringue pie but I'll have none and hope that the wobble passes


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> A nice hot toddy for me please with a side order of tramadol for this rotten shoulder!


Here's a nice hot toddy for you Amigo. I suspect these will get popular over the next couple of days. Sorry, don't do Tramadol, have you got a TENS machine? Very good for shoulders, I've heard.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Here's a nice hot toddy for you Amigo. I suspect these will get popular over the next couple of days. Sorry, don't do Tramadol, have you got a TENS machine? Very good for shoulders, I've heard.



'Fraid not but might need Santa to bring me one. Don't do tramadol myself really but it's been a hard day for the joints generally 
Hot toddy probably a safer option so cheers!


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Rusty nail's best for a warm up. Here's yours, Alison, go sit by the fire


Cheers. That hit the spot.


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> Cheers. That hit the spot.


Fancy another, Alison, get the warming up into all four corners of the creaking frame?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Thanks for the cocktail, Doc.  Off to bed now.  Night everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Night Mark. Hope you get news of your brain scan soon. 

I don't trust brain scans. I once had one and the report came back "Brain: normal". Aye, right.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Fancy another, Alison, get the warming up into all four corners of the creaking frame?


Thank you Doctor Osmosis, I would.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok Alison, another Rusty Nail to hammer into your liver


----------



## Jonsi

Feeling better now... can I please have a pint of the house cocktail?


----------



## mikeyB

Course you can Jonsi, one pint of the latest creation heading your way. My guess is you won't be using a straw, so here's a tissue to wipe the upper lip.


----------



## Ljc

For some reason I've got a yen for chocolate had it all day. Have you got any chocolatey alcoholic drinks as I also need a hair of the dog.


----------



## mikeyB

Funny you should ask that, Ljc, my latest cocktail is chocolate heaven, and the hairiest hair of the dog you're likely to come across. Here's one for you.


----------



## Ljc

Mmmm delish


----------



## mikeyB

Ok , ladies and gents, last orders please. In a delicious piece of irony, or Greek theatre for the classicists, Ljc just had the last of the weekends cocktail mix. The special whisky I had on sale or return, so tomorrow it's back to the cooking stuff, so Monday will be a proper grim day on the relentless march to bloody Christmas.


----------



## Ljc

Ooooo I think Ize  a wee bit sloshed,  La la la. 
show me the way to go home , I'm tired n I wanna go to bed, I had a little dwink  about an hour ago an it gone right to me head......... la la la la.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, locking up good and tight, CCTV on. Mary down the road has got herself an angry looking Irish Wolfhound.

Taxi for Ljc!!!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I'm just catching up on what's been occurring over the weekend.  Bloomin' well done on your Slimmer of the Week award @Hazel.  I hope you're enjoying your fruit fest


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'm just catching up on what's been occurring over the weekend.  Bloomin' well done on your Slimmer of the Week award @Hazel.  I hope you're enjoying your fruit fest


This is like a proper little non-virtual community. Where is the first place we all go when we've been away to find out the goss, but the Pub!


----------



## Jonsi

Greyhound Gal said:


> This is like a proper little non-virtual community. Where is the first place we all go when we've been away to find out the goss, but the Pub!


I think you mean ...where are we usually likely to find Mrs Beard Teaser at 07:20 of a morning ...the Pub!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I think you mean ...where are we usually likely to find Mrs Beard Teaser at 07:20 of a morning ...the Pub!


How very dare you.  I waxed my facial hair on Thursday night.  You can't even see my beard...so less of the teasing.  Harrumph


----------



## mikeyB

Never mind your cosmetic adventures, did you have a good weekend? Any embarrassing photos appearing in this week's Hello? Need a detox? Do tell


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Never mind your cosmetic adventures, did you have a good weekend? Any embarrassing photos appearing in this week's Hello? Need a detox? Do tell


Thanks for asking.  I had a splendid time.  I'm afraid I can't share any of the sordid details as they would be deleted immediately.  I've been warned before that this is a 'family friendly' forum.

Speaking of embarrassing photos.  My young friend, who shall remain nameless on this forum, is of Ugandan Asian stock.  Her hard working parents felt that an expensive education would give their precious darling the best start and paid through the nose to send her to a posho public school.  Imagine their surprise when they opened their morning paper to find a photo of their little princess slouched in a gutter, in an extremely tired and emotional state.  The article was about the drunken behaviour of Brits abroad.  She was on the VI Form lacrosse trip to Spain.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Thanks for asking.  I had a splendid time.  I'm afraid I can't share any of the sordid details as they would be deleted immediately.  I've been warned before that this is a 'family friendly' forum.
> 
> Speaking of embarrassing photos.  My young friend, who shall remain nameless on this forum, is of Ugandan Asian stock.  Her hard working parents felt that an expensive education would give their precious darling the best start and paid through the nose to send her to a posho public school.  Imagine their surprise when they opened their morning paper to find a photo of their little princess slouched in a gutter, in an extremely tired and emotional state.  The article was about the drunken behaviour of Brits abroad.  She was on the VI Form lacrosse trip to Spain.




Aw come on Toadstool be a sport. We need to know what you did and was it morally reprehensible. Was it even legal?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Look...I gave the question a body swerve and then offered a bit of entertainment in lieu of my own shenanigans...fair's fair.  Now move along...there's nothing to see here matey.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Look...I gave the question a body swerve and then offered a bit of entertainment in lieu of my own shenanigans...fair's fair.  Now move along...there's nothing to see here matey.




Sorry Toadstool I didn't mean to be impertinent and pry. 

Tell me what you did and we can all move along?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Sorry Toadstool I didn't mean to be impertinent and pry.
> 
> Tell me what you did and we can all move along?


You may be able to move along, but I can barely put one foot in front of the other.


----------



## mikeyB

Look, Marsbar, I can't let you in the pub if there are any outstanding arrest warrants, it looks bad in front of the other punters when plod comes in with the tasers. So as my not at all prurient pal DL says, cough up.

On a more concerned medical front, what's causing the walking difficulty. Anything I could help with a massage or a good rub?


----------



## Hazel

Bar keep - could I please have a bacon roll and a cup of tea.     Cheers


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Look, Marsbar, I can't let you in the pub if there are any outstanding arrest warrants, it looks bad in front of the other punters when plod comes in with the tasers. So as my not at all prurient pal DL says, cough up.



You're like a dog with a bone.  Sit...drop it...leave...and go and play with your balls instead.  There's a good boy.


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Bar keep - could I please have a bacon roll and a cup of tea.     Cheers



Nicely diverted Hazel  

Toastie, you should know better than to utter the word 'sordid details' on here and not expect the voyeurs to set up a viewing section in the snug!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> Nicely diverted Hazel
> 
> Toastie, you should know better than to utter the word 'sordid details' on here and not expect the voyeurs to set up a viewing section in the snug!


Thank goodness reinforcements have arrived.  It's difficult trying to fend off the nosy parkers on two fronts.  Cheers @Hazel and @Amigo.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Bar keep - could I please have a bacon roll and a cup of tea.     Cheers


Morning Hazel. Has the town of East Kibride quietened down after the weekend of footie celebrations?

One mug of Scottish Blend, and a nice crispy bacon roll coming your way. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Do you two ladies require any refreshment, or are you just going to sit around complaining about simple infantile curiosity?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Do you have anything with amphetamines please?  I'm extremely sleep deprived and without some kind of 'pick me up' I don't think I'm going to make it through the working day.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> You're like a dog with a bone.  Sit...drop it...leave...and go and play with your balls instead.  There's a good boy.




I'll throw a stick for him but no bloody way no bloody how am I playing with his balls. No siiiiiiiiirrrrrrreeeeeeee


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Do you have anything with amphetamines please?  I'm extremely sleep deprived and without some kind of 'pick me up' I don't think I'm going to make it through the working day.




You weren't out cat burglaring were you? Crime does not pay young lady


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> Do you have anything with amphetamines please?  I'm extremely sleep deprived and without some kind of 'pick me up' I don't think I'm going to make it through the working day.


No speed, I've done time for that. Here's a double shot latte, using my Ethiopian high roast beans. If that doesn't wake you up, nothing will


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> You weren't out cat burglaring were you? Crime does not pay young lady


You're the one with no fingerprints


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> No speed, I've done time for that. Here's a double shot latte, using my Ethiopian high roast beans. If that doesn't wake you up, nothing will


I don't like coffee...but desperate times call for desperate measures...so here goes nothing


----------



## Jonsi

@Marsbartoastie ...being the only sensible one around here (one is a confirmed mentalist and the other is a self-confessed alcohol-pusher!) I think you should PM me with the details of your sordid adventures (including ALL the pictures) and I'll decide whether the information should be in the public domain or not. I'll be as quick as the FBI were with Hillary's e-mails and as private, discrete and tactful. Now you can't say fairer than that.


----------



## mikeyB

And if you believe that, Marsbar, you'll believe anything it's like the age old lie from men, "I won't c[CENSORED] [CENSORED]


----------



## mikeyB

Right, pubsters, I'm off to smarten up and get a bit of shopping, and lunch. Back around 1.30., washed and brushed up. Or brushed, and washed up.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Right, pubsters, I'm off to smarten up and get a bit of shopping, and lunch. Back around 1.30., washed and brushed up. Or brushed, and washed up.


...and get your mouth washed out at the same time!! ...as if...Pshaww!! Harrumph! I've never been so....pshaw!!
you can trust me Mrs Beer Taster ...I've been to the Doctors


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> ...and get your mouth washed out at the same time!! ...as if...Pshaww!! Harrumph! I've never been so....pshaw!!
> you can trust me Mrs Beer Taster ...I've been to the Doctors


You're worse than the other two...trying to get around my defences with your flanking manoeuvre.  At least they let me see the whites of their eyes.  I've been around the block and I'm not falling for any of your honey tongued roguery.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Right, pubsters, I'm off to smarten up and get a bit of shopping, and lunch. Back around 1.30., washed and brushed up. Or brushed, and washed up.


Hey...you kept that under your hat Kildare.  If  you're having a wash it must be your birthday.  Many happy returns mate.


----------



## Jonsi

My Spear's Tasty said:


> You're worse than the other two...trying to get around my defences with your flanking manoeuvre.  At least they let me see the whites of their eyes.  I've been around the block and I'm not falling for any of your honey tongued roguery.


I am not a flanker ...I've never had a flank and I'm not starting flanking with you! Pshaw!!
_honestly...try to help a fallen woman out of her predicament and this is what you get...mumble ...mumble ..._


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I am not a flanker ...I've never had a flank and I'm not starting flanking with you! Pshaw!!
> _honestly...try to help a fallen woman out of her predicament and this is what you get...mumble ...mumble ..._


Nice word...flanking.  Rhymes with lots of things...banking, spanking, thanking and yanking.  There must be others that I've missed


----------



## Hazel

Am.I the only one, who (and I do not mean to be disrespectful) really would prefer MBT keep her private life just that, private


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Ouch...I felt that virtual slap-down.  Given that I have loads that I should really be doing I shall leave the pub banter in your capable hands @Hazel.  See you later chums.


----------



## mikeyB

I quite agree, Hazel, if Marsbars Private life is not fit for public consumption, then it should stay that way


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I quite agree, Hazel, if Marsbars Private life is not fit for public consumption, then it should stay that way


Ooh...and you took some kind of oath about hypocrisy!!!


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> Ooh...and you took some kind of oath about hypocrisy!!!


looks to me like he's holding true to it pretty well.


----------



## Amigo

Alas I have nothing salacious to scandalise anyone with about my weekend. It was mainly spent refurbishing my hand painted Doulton with peri-winkle design (well when I sobered up anyway! ).

Is the barman back from his bath yet, I'm in need of liquid refreshment.


----------



## mikeyB

I haven't had a bath in twenty years. I'm a shower man, I don't like lying in mucky water. Anyway, if I got in a bath now I'd have to ring emergency devices to get me out.

So what would you like, Amigo? Coffee? Hibiscus Tea? Builders tea? Hair of the dog?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

If the Toadstool would reveal all about her goings on and debaucherous shenanigans then we could close the subject and move along. C'mon Toadstool let'a have it. Confession  is good for the soul


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> If the Toadstool would reveal all about her goings on and debaucherous shenanigans then we could close the subject and move along. C'mon Toadstool let'a have it. Confession  is good for the soul


I've never been a snitch and I'm certainly not going to start by dobbing myself in


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> I've never been a snitch and I'm certainly not going to start by dobbing myself in




Drat, drat and treble drat


----------



## Hazel

The best I have to offer today - I have been out for a dental appt - exciting


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hazel said:


> The best I have to offer today - I have been out for a dental appt - exciting


You live life on the edge Hazel.  I don't know what you're on the edge of...but I'll chisel it out of you one of these days


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I haven't had a bath in twenty years. I'm a shower man, I don't like lying in mucky water. Anyway, if I got in a bath now I'd have to ring emergency devices to get me out.
> 
> So what would you like, Amigo? Coffee? Hibiscus Tea? Builders tea? Hair of the dog?



A nice milky coffee would be most acceptable Mike. I'm very much the same as you about baths and I don't get all this hazardous candle business adorning the bath...the risks of dripping hot candle wax! Ouch! Actually that might form part of Toastie's secret shenanigans!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> A nice milky coffee would be most acceptable Mike. I'm very much the same as you about baths and I don't get all this hazardous candle business adorning the bath...the risks of dripping hot candle wax! Ouch! Actually that might form part of Toastie's secret shenanigans!


Oh no...it's a bugger to get off once it sets.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> A nice milky coffee would be most acceptable Mike. I'm very much the same as you about baths and I don't get all this hazardous candle business adorning the bath...the risks of dripping hot candle wax! Ouch! Actually that might form part of Toastie's secret shenanigans!


Sure, Amigo, one large latte coming up. There's room in my new shower for two, where the risks are even greater....


----------



## Hazel

Marsbartoastie said:


> You live life on the edge Hazel.  I don't know what you're on the edge of...but I'll chisel it out of you one of these days





On the edge of a breakdown MBT.   10 years this week since my Mammy died.    Hate this time of year.   That's why I am looking forward to Leeds, at least it is a laugh.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Sure, Amigo, one large latte coming up. There's room in my new shower for two, where the risks are even greater....


Now _there's_ an invitation you can refuse


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> On the edge of a breakdown MBT.   10 years this week since my Mammy died.    Hate this time of year.   That's why I am looking forward to Leeds, at least it is a laugh.



In the midst of the mirth Hazel, I think we all know you're having a really tough time hun and understandably so. Stay strong and let's hope next year has much better things in store for you (me too I hope...it's been the year straight out of Hell!)


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> Now _there's_ an invitation you can refuse


It was merely an observation, Jonsi. Amigo is a happily married woman.


----------



## Jonsi

Amigo said:


> I'm very much the same as you about baths ...


at least you can lounge in a bath with a glass of wine ...I tried that in the shower once...4½ hours I was in there!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hazel said:


> On the edge of a breakdown MBT.   10 years this week since my Mammy died.    Hate this time of year.   That's why I am looking forward to Leeds, at least it is a laugh.


Well I'll do my very best to keep you entertained Hazel.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> at least you can lounge in a bath with a glass of wine ...I tried that in the shower once...4½ hours I was in there!


Says a lot about your unrefined palate


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> It was merely an observation, Jonsi. Amigo is a happily married woman.



I certainly didn't take it as a personal invitation Mike...what with your hip and my shoulder we'd need the paramedics standing by!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> I certainly didn't take it as a personal invitation Mike...what with your hip and my shoulder we'd need the paramedics standing by!


You can always find a 'work around' in any situation


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> You can always find a 'work around' in any situation



You need the shower on ice cold girl! Lol


----------



## Hazel

Amigo said:


> In the midst of the mirth Hazel, I think we all know you're having a really tough time hun and understandably so. Stay strong and let's hope next year has much better things in store for you (me too I hope...it's been the year straight out of Hell!)




Thank you for understanding.    Mam would have been 88 tomorrow (8th) and she died on the 9th.     Sorry to hear you too have have had a tough year - here's to 2017, please God it is better all round


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hazel said:


> Thank you for understanding.    Mam would have been 88 tomorrow (8th) and she died on the 9th.     Sorry to hear you too have have had a tough year - here's to 2017, please God it is better all roundabout


I have a feeling that 2017 is going to be a great year for you Hazel.  By the time spring has sprung you're going to be faster, fitter, stronger and ready to get out there and grab life by the scruff.


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> Says a lot about your unrefined palate


I'll have you know that that bottle of wine cost over £4.50! (admittedly not much more but more nevertheless)
...and anyway Mrs Chumley, you're a fine one to talk about refinement


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I'll have you know that that bottle of wine cost over £4.50! (admittedly not much more but more nevertheless)
> ...and anyway Mrs Chumley, you're a fine one to talk about refinement


I once temped for a posho wine importer with a dedicated tasting room.  Every afternoon the sales team opened six bottles.  For me it was a crash course in wine appreciation...and in how the other half lives.


----------



## AlisonM

Ljc said:


> For some reason I've got a yen for chocolate had it all day. Have you got any chocolatey alcoholic drinks as I also need a hair of the dog.


Me too please. I've been fighting to keep my numbers off the floor all day, no serious hypos just been hovering in the mid to low threes since I got up. I've worked my way up the scale from jelly babies to a banana toasty and, if that don't work I'll have to resort to the chips. And I'm freezing too, I have the major league munchies, and a tendency to burst into tears for no reason. So, a nice big alky/choccy fix is required ASAP, and a deep pan pizza with everything except the wee fishies.


----------



## mikeyB

So that's Hazel, Amigo, and me have all had shit years. I don't know who is lion, scarecrow or tin man, but I'm sure it'll turn out right in the end. It always does.

Most things are cured with a cup of tea, so here's a pot for Hazel, coffee for Amigo and me, let's all sit down and look at the clouds for a few minutes. Bound to feel better after that.


----------



## Hazel

Marsbartoastie said:


> I have a feeling that 2017 is going to be a great year for you Hazel.  By the time spring has sprung you're going to be faster, fitter, stronger and ready to get out there and grab life by the scruff. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Let's hope so hun


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> Me too please. I've been fighting to keep my numbers off the floor all day, no serious hypos just been hovering in the mid to low threes since I got up. I've worked my way up the scale from jelly babies to a banana toasty and, if that don't work I'll have to resort to the chips. And I'm freezing too, I have the major league munchies, and a tendency to burst into tears for no reason. So, a nice big alky/choccy fix is required ASAP, and a deep pan pizza with everything except the wee fishies.


I've just got enough left of the chocolate liqueur to mix with Baileys and a shot of Grouse, so that should fulfil your requirements. And one deep pan pizza with the works, no anchovies. That'll be ten miniutes or so, Alison.


----------



## AlisonM

Thank you Dr Constantine, much appreciated.


----------



## Hazel

What is everyone's take on tomorrow's US election?    Who do you think will win?

Please, dear God, not mad man Trump


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Mike - you make a great pot of tea.

Was quite pleasant in the sun when I was out earlier, but it is baltic now.    Hate the cold, brr


----------



## Jonsi

Hazel said:


> What is everyone's take on tomorrow's US election?    Who do you think will win?
> 
> Please, dear God, not mad man Trump


I pray to any God who may be listening that it won't be Trump but in all honesty I think THIS is the election where 'None of the above' should really be on the Ballot papers. Out of 300 million people are these really the best 2 they could put up as candidates? No wonder the world is going mad.


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> What is everyone's take on tomorrow's US election?    Who do you think will win?
> 
> Please, dear God, not mad man Trump



Hope Mike has a potent alcoholic brew lined up just in case Hazel....the thought makes me shudder!


----------



## mikeyB

Steady on, Hazel, we don't talk politics in the bar, but all I'll say is that if Trump wins we all die, and if Clinton wins it's another four years of boredom.

That is the final word till Wednesday afternoon, when it will either be champagne all round, or Hemlock.


----------



## Hazel

Sorry I forgot Mike - I won't mention it again


----------



## AlisonM

I'm trying desperately not to think about it @Hazel, I'm so afraid Chump will win and we'll all be up the creek without a paddle. Clinton is the least evil of two evils IMO, but the alternative is too terrifying. Not that he'd accept defeat if he is beaten, he'd drag the whole thing out through the courts and media for at least 4 years.


----------



## Hazel

I suppose our lot don't look that bad by comparison....................


----------



## mikeyB

They do if you are on benefits, but let's not discuss that in here either


----------



## Amigo

We only need sport and religion now so I blame Catholic footballers!


----------



## AlisonM

Have we mentioned death and taxes then?


----------



## Hazel

And it's only a few weeks to Christmas.........


----------



## mikeyB

I think I conveyed my view of Christmas late last night. You'll hear more about it as it looms up.


----------



## Owen

Can you blow some dust off the tequila and line them please


----------



## AlisonM

And can I have more of that hot chocolate concoction please? My BGs have finally staggered into the 4s and I reckon the virtual cocktail must be wot dunnit.


----------



## mikeyB

Owen said:


> Can you blow some dust off the tequila and line them please


Is there a missing preposition somewhere? Do you mean I should line up some shots of tequila without fripperies like salt or lime?


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> And can I have more of that hot chocolate concoction please? My BGs have finally staggered into the 4s and I reckon the virtual cocktail must be wot dunnit.


Sure, Alison, always glad to help an ailing blood glucose. I could give you a stick of Barley Sugar to stir it with if you want real slug.


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> Is there a missing preposition somewhere? Do you mean I should line up some shots of tequila without fripperies like salt or lime?


That will just slow me down


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Sure, Alison, always glad to help an ailing blood glucose. I could give you a stick of Barley Sugar to stir it with if you want real slug.


I'll have the barley sugar and thank you very much, but you can keep the slug. I hate the slimy little beggars, they're always trying to get at my veg.


----------



## mikeyB

Aw, you know what I meant. I only serve that kind of slug with tequila


----------



## mikeyB

Owen said:


> That will just slow me down


Ok a dozen shots lined up. Is anybody filming this?


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> Ok a dozen shots lined up. Is anybody filming this?


Glug, gone, thanks!


----------



## Ljc

Owen said:


> Glug, gone, thanks!


Boy that was quick.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Evening, people.  Got a duck roasting in the oven, so thought I'd pop in for a little drinkypoos.  What's on the drink list tonight, Barkeep?


----------



## Amigo

I quite fancy one of those fine chocolate vodkas I had in Kraków. Needs to be 40% proof for the carbs to be burned off apparently. None of that cheap flavoured glucose added to vodka cheapies  can you oblige?


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> Evening, people.  Got a duck roasting in the oven, so thought I'd pop in for a little drinkypoos.  What's on the drink list tonight, Barkeep?



Well, with roast duck I would of course recommend a Pinot Noir to go with the meal, but a suitable aperitif would be a Negroni, or a fairly hoppy beer such as Timothy Taylors Landlord. The choice is yours, sir.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I quite fancy one of those fine chocolate vodkas I had in Kraków. Needs to be 40% proof for the carbs to be burned off apparently. None of that cheap flavoured glucose added to vodka cheapies  can you oblige?


Well, it'll be out of my own private stock, but I can manage that, Amigo. Presumably a double with ice, to reflect Polish measures?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, it'll be out of my own private stock, but I can manage that, Amigo. Presumably a double with ice, to reflect Polish measures?



Oh absolutely! 

Just actually sourcing myself a decent bottle for Christmas


----------



## mikeyB

You may well find it on Amazon. That's where I sourced DLs chilli Vodka.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> You may well find it on Amazon. That's where I sourced DLs chilli Vodka.



Cheers, I'll look. I had chocolate and chilli vodka in Poland too and never once raised my BG's.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> You may well find it on Amazon. That's where I sourced DLs chilli Vodka.




Yes Dr Death the chilli vodka which you got DL completely addicted to. I now go out nicking the dinner money off school kids to fund my screaming habit


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> Well, with roast duck I would of course recommend a Pinot Noir to go with the meal, but a suitable aperitif would be a Negroni, or a fairly hoppy beer such as Timothy Taylors Landlord. The choice is yours, sir.


I'll have a cheeky little Pinot Nior, please.


----------



## mikeyB

I've just had a look. They have a selection of chocolate vodkas on Amazon, but only 20 Lovoka left. That's the best.

And DL, that was an addiction just waiting to happen, I just facilitated it. I make no apology.


----------



## AlisonM

Mark Parrott said:


> I'll have a cheeky little Pinot Nior, please.


No, no, no. A roast duck deserves a full bodied Burgundy at the very least.


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> I'll have a cheeky little Pinot Nior, please.


One bottle of Pinot Noir, then, at the cheeky little price of £11.99, but it is rather good.


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> No, no, no. A roast duck deserves a full bodied Burgundy at the very least.


Philistine. You'll overwhelm the food with a big Burgundy.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I've just had a look. They have a selection of chocolate vodkas on Amazon, but only 20 Lovoka left. That's the best.
> 
> And DL, that was an addiction just waiting to happen, I just facilitated it. I make no apology.



Sounds good Mike. Can't find out if there's carbs in it because there are in some. I think it has to be 70% for the carbs to be burned off. I'll investigate further


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> One bottle of Pinot Noir, then, at the cheeky little price of £11.99, but it is rather good.


I usually get 3 for a tenner, but hey, what the hell.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Evening all. I'd like a white wine please!


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry I'm late, Rosie, just finishing off some cooking. The crystal meth should be ready in no time.

One glass of Semillion for the lady with the blue hair


----------



## Hazel

Can I just stick with a pot of tea thanks - I have retired to bed where it is warmer.

Note to self - must make a pot of soup tomorrow


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Sounds good to me, thanks! It's much needed after a long walk in freezing cold south wales today!


----------



## Owen

This place is going to get raided. @Hazel is obsessed with pot Dr Watson pushing meth Marge is going all up market


----------



## Hazel

You have discovered my dark secret Owen


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, that Pinot Noir went down lovely with my duck.  Now i'm off up the wooden hill to Bedfordshire.  Night night everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Goodnight Mark. Happy dreams


----------



## mikeyB

I'm loath to click the like button on that joke DL, which I do find funny, but I don't like it, if you catch my meaning. Bit crude for my taste. Doesn't get you barred from the pub, mind, but I'm not sure what Hazel will think, you naughty boy.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I didn't put it up to attract clicks on the 'like' button Victor.  I put it up because it's funny. I thought long and hard about posting it and eventually decided that it did not break the bounds of deceny. In respect of Hazel's values I have removed it.  I very much doubt however that Hazel would not hav found it funny. The lady has a fine sense of humour you know


----------



## Amigo

Time for my bed everyone. Sweet dreams and bright awakenings x


----------



## mikeyB

Oh aye, I know that, DL. I still think it's funny, but what gave me pause was that I thought it a bit crude, and if I thought that, I wondered what the ladies might think. You could stick it back up to test the water, I don't mind really.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Time for my bed everyone. Sweet dreams and bright awakenings x


Night night Amigo. Big day tomorrow, the world might end with the US election, so I'm considering an end of the world party in case Trump wins.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I admit I attempted to like that joke DL but interweb said no! I found it funny but disgusting


----------



## mikeyB

Did you find it so disgusting you need a drink to settle your nerves?

Actually that sounds like I'm pleading for business


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, I've just seen tomorrow's weather forecast. Snow! I'll have to put snowchains on my electric wheelchair.


----------



## mikeyB

Right I'm locking up the shop now. As I mentioned above, I'm thinking of having an end of the world party tomorrow night, which might go on late, to either celebrate or drink ourselves into a Grade 4 coma to block out the thought of a Trump victory. It can't happen really, can it?

Anybody up for this, please let me know tomorrow morning sometime so I have time to create a special apocalyptic cocktail to see things off. This could continue on well into Wednesday night, with a break for sleep, of course, for any wage slaves in attendance.

The longest continual party I ever went to lasted three days. I went to it twice. Then the host's parents came home.


----------



## Hazel

Night peeps, oh and for the record, I am not quite as shockable as you all seem to think.

However thank you for looking out for me


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> Right I'm locking up the shop now. As I mentioned above, I'm thinking of having an end of the world party tomorrow night, which might go on late, to either celebrate or drink ourselves into a Grade 4 coma to block out the thought of a Trump victory. It can't happen really, can it?
> 
> Anybody up for this, please let me know tomorrow morning sometime so I have time to create a special apocalyptic cocktail to see things off. This could continue on well into Wednesday night, with a break for sleep, of course, for any wage slaves in attendance.
> 
> The longest continual party I ever went to lasted three days. I went to it twice. Then the host's parents came home.


Can I request a song for the Jukebox for tomorrow night?  It's The End Of The World As We Know It by REM?


----------



## Amigo

I don't think we'll have the election result till about 4am our time Wed morning so unless it's an all nighter, the post apocalyptic cocktail might be better for Wed night.
Was talking to a friend in West Virginia early hours of the morning. She said everyone is very nervous!


----------



## Amigo

I think an appropriate Trump winning drink could be called a 'Star Mangled Banter'


----------



## Jonsi

Amigo said:


> I think an appropriate Trump winning drink could be called a 'Star Mangled Banter'


Don't even joke about it ...we'll have a darn site more to worry about than Brexit if that bigoted Muppet gets anywhere close to the White House.
If I was America I'd be asking Obama if he wouldn't mind staying on for a while longer, until some decent candidates come along.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I don't think we'll have the election result till about 4am our time Wed morning so unless it's an all nighter, the post apocalyptic cocktail might be better for Wed night.
> Was talking to a friend in West Virginia early hours of the morning. She said everyone is very nervous!


I wasn't thinking of an all nighter, I'm too old for that sort of thing. So sleeping is included, but it would kick off again midday Wednesday. We can call the cocktail apocalyptic tonight, post apocalyptic on Wednesday. How does that sound?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I wasn't thinking of an all nighter, I'm too old for that sort of thing. So sleeping is included, but it would kick off again midday Wednesday. We can call the cocktail apocalyptic tonight, post apocalyptic on Wednesday. How does that sound?



Might be a better of two evils result though Mike. I bet I keep getting up to watch, I find these things compelling!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, I managed to stay up all night for the independence referendum, with the odd armchair doze, the last general election the same when labour lost all but one seat in Scotland, and most of the EU referendum, but I don't want to commit to serving drinks all night. I haven't got an all night licence anyway


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> I haven't got an all night licence anyway


This is a virtual Pub. It has a virtual Licence issued by a bench of virtual Magistrates ...you can sell anything anytime (except the Bible on a Sunday?? go figure )
This also means you're on minimum pay ...which is virtually nothing.
Seeing as I forgot my meds this morning and my numbers are climbing, could I please have a pot of tea, a double bacon toastie, some toast and Jam (raspberry please) and a family sized Pork Pie.


----------



## Ljc

Jonsi said:


> This is a virtual Pub. It has a virtual Licence issued by a bench of virtual Magistrates ...you can sell anything anytime (except the Bible on a Sunday?? go figure )
> This also means you're on minimum pay ...which is virtually nothing.
> Seeing as I forgot my meds this morning and my numbers are climbing, could I please have a pot of tea, a double bacon toastie, some toast and Jam (raspberry please) and a family sized Pork Pie.


Just a light snack then


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> This is a virtual Pub. It has a virtual Licence issued by a bench of virtual Magistrates ...you can sell anything anytime (except the Bible on a Sunday?? go figure )
> This also means you're on minimum pay ...which is virtually nothing.
> Seeing as I forgot my meds this morning and my numbers are climbing, could I please have a pot of tea, a double bacon toastie, some toast and Jam (raspberry please) and a family sized Pork Pie.


As everything is virtual, including me, I'll certainly do that for you Jonsi. Enjoy the virtual trip to virtual hospital.


----------



## Amigo

Jonsi said:


> This is a virtual Pub. It has a virtual Licence issued by a bench of virtual Magistrates ...you can sell anything anytime (except the Bible on a Sunday?? go figure )
> This also means you're on minimum pay ...which is virtually nothing.
> Seeing as I forgot my meds this morning and my numbers are climbing, could I please have a pot of tea, a double bacon toastie, some toast and Jam (raspberry please) and a family sized Pork Pie.



As it's virtual, make that the set feast for two...ooo a pork pie with the juices nicely warmed  I want!!!


----------



## Jonsi

Amigo said:


> As it's virtual, make that the set feast for two...ooo a pork pie with the juices nicely warmed  I want!!!


with finely chopped fresh Sage sprinkled on top. Nom Nom Nom. Happily share my Pork Pie with you Amigo ...shall I get some crisps too?


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Enjoy the virtual trip to virtual hospital.


should I go to virtual A&E or just make a virtual nuisance of myself in Outpatients Reception?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

I really must remember to stop coming onto this thread when I'm hungry


----------



## Amigo

Jonsi said:


> with finely chopped fresh Sage sprinkled on top. Nom Nom Nom. Happily share my Pork Pie with you Amigo ...shall I get some crisps too?



Yes crisps and some pickled onions Jonsi!  

My virtual meter will read 5.8 for us both when we've finished the feed!


----------



## mikeyB

Will do, Amigo. It's good fun this virtual stuff.

The crisps are free on the side as part of your five a day. So are the pickled onions.

And Jonsi, the virtual ambulance drivers will decide on where you go in the virtual hospital, because you'll be in a virtual coma


----------



## Hazel

Morning campers - how are we all today

Well, after a not so nice 3.8 on waking, i had a big bowl of porridge and hot milk, bloods have settled down to a good level of 5.1, phew.

So, could I have please a hot chocolate, no cream or marshmallows.

Cheers


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Hazel. You'll need the porridge in this weather, for sure.

One hot chocolate coming your way


----------



## Amigo

I think I'm venturing out to start the Christmas shopping!  Mad fool that I am.


----------



## mikeyB

Yes you are a mad fool, because I predict you will get nothing but a sit down, coffee and a fag. Well, maybe not the fag but you know what I mean.

Anyway, if you need any sustenance when you get back, just call in


----------



## Tezzz

I fancy something naughty.... A beer. (Virtual of course).

And I'm gonna stick The Sweet - Teenage Rampge on the jukebox so....... 

(I knew a pub whre you could get the jukebox turned up for a quid a song in the charity tin...  So I drrop a quid in the tin and grin!!)


(



)


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, Tezzz, one beer coming up. As you are listening to The Sweet, I'll just give you the bottle


----------



## Tezzz

Thanks Mike.  Have a drinky for yourself.

I'll play Juke Box Jive next 


(



)


----------



## mikeyB

Well, with Amigo off shopping, Tez happily sorted, and Jonsi off somewhere mending his BG, I think I'll take this opportunity for sneaking off for personal refurbishment and a bit of shopping. Back at around 1.30. Behave yourselves, I've got CCTV now. 

Thanks for the drink Tez, I'll just have a half later on


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Yes you are a mad fool, because I predict you will get nothing but a sit down, coffee and a fag. Well, maybe not the fag but you know what I mean.
> 
> Anyway, if you need any sustenance when you get back, just call in



You know me so well! I'm sat having a coffee in a rival establishment. Prices in here are not virtual though!


----------



## AlisonM

Sigh, remind me next time I get crafty that invisible thread has one disadvantage...


It's bleedin invisible!

I need a nice big G&T please, and a magnifying glass.


----------



## mikeyB

One double G and single T coming your way, Alison. At least the thread does what says on the tin


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> One double G and single T coming your way, Alison. At least the thread does what says on the tin


Ta, nuvver one please.

If this works, the result will be really pretty... and very seasonal.


----------



## mikeyB

Okey dokey, same again coming up. You need a steady hand


----------



## Ljc

I fancy a big bowl of Bombay mix and a double  vodka With a splash f tonic please. I need to keep my strength up for later


----------



## Amigo

Had a successful shopping trip and a good spend so now I'm needing something restorative but not alcoholic as I have my appointment with the Opthamologist later. Hope he has some answers for me


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry gang, fell asleep on the job. Ruined many a relationship that way.

Ljc, one double voddy and a breath of tonic is yours

Amigo, something restorative...hmmm...right, fresh orange juice, crushed watermelon, shaken with ice and sieved into a highball glass. Dash of orange bitters. Drink and feel the vitamins and energy coursing through your veins.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Sorry gang, fell asleep on the job. Ruined many a relationship that way.
> 
> Ljc, one double voddy and a breath of tonic is yours
> 
> Amigo, something restorative...hmmm...right, fresh orange juice, crushed watermelon, shaken with ice and sieved into a highball glass. Dash of orange bitters. Drink and feel the vitamins and energy coursing through your veins.



Sounds very refreshing and nutritious in a virtual but not virtuous way Mike. Too many carbs in fresh orange juice and watermelon unfortunately. Without meds I'm flying without a net so can't have them 
Oh beggar it, I'll have a vodka and Diet Coke!


----------



## mikeyB

That's the spirit, Amigo! A woman after my own heart.

One voddie and Diet Coke coming up


----------



## Ljc

I'm *celebrating *, barkeep a pint of the  naughtiest alcoholic drink you have and a bag of crisps, mixed nuts and um whatever else you've got tucked away.  The drinks are on me tonight


----------



## AlisonM

Ljc said:


> The drinks are on me tonight


In that case, another G&T, heavy on the G please Dr Hackenbush.


----------



## mikeyB

Have you won the lottery Ljc?

I'll just deal with Alison's seemingly insatiable desire for gin, so a third of a pint with tonic is yours, Alison.

Now, Ljc. The naughtiest alcoholic drink I can construct. Let me think...

Ok, here goes. Hennessy Paradis Cognac, a splash of Dom Perignon, and a drip of cherry brandy for colour. While being very tasty, that would normally cost in the region of £90-100 per drink. That naughty enough?

0r you could just have a 50/50 mix of  fresh orange and lemon vodka, which would probably cost £10 for a pint, but very naughty indeed.

Choice is yours, depending on what you are celebrating. If you are celebrating getting ESA, I'd go for the vodka.


----------



## Amigo

I  shall be back later once I've had my peepers examined and my pockets emptied! 

I hope he can suggest ways of easing the problems I'm having. 

I'll be needing a bit of TLC with my G&T I reckon.... (don't really do tonic even though it might help the cramp)


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Ok, here goes. Hennessy Paradis Cognac, a splash of Dom Perignon, and a drip of cherry brandy for colour. While being very tasty, that would normally cost in the region of £90-100 per drink. That naughty enough?


Oooh, yum. Yes please.


----------



## mikeyB

That was for Ljc, not you Alison. I refuse to put that on the tab for any old punter.

Or, indeed any mature punter like you.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Or, indeed any mature punter like you.


Mature? Moi? I'll have you know I intend to be, and am studying hard to become a senile delinquent. Mature indeed... Phooey!


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Ok, here goes. Hennessy Paradis Cognac, a splash of Dom Perignon, and a drip of cherry brandy for colour. While being very tasty, that would normally cost in the region of £90-100 per drink. That naughty enough?


Sound wonderful , one for Alison too , we'll be under the table in no time lol 
Had some good news that's Nearly as good as winning the lottery


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, you two, I'll pour them out. Don't, for heavens sake, drop them on the way back to your table.


----------



## mikeyB

While these two sybaritic types are celebrating, I note that Roy Wood is 70 today, so I've populated the jukebox with The Move, early ELO, and Wizzard, proper Black Country pop. That may or may not be an attraction.

As a kick off for the US election party, here's the cocktail to keep us going. It's packed with alcohol and caffeine. So, 1 part Jim Beam, 1 part Drambuie, and topped up with Mountain Dew, imported from America so you get 54mcg of caffeine with every drink. Ice and slice of lime for part of your one in five.

If you're not careful, this drink will keep you up all night, pissed but wired. I think I'll call it American Hell.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Roy Wood!  Now you're talking my language.  His time with ELO was my fave period.


----------



## mikeyB

Hiya Mark, thought that would spark a fire somewhere. I agree about ELO.

Fancy a drink?


----------



## Ljc

_Hic _ill have a _hic a American hic _swoon thud


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> _Hic _ill have a _hic a American hic _swoon thud


Right, one American Hell for Ljc. That should straighten you out, and make your eyeballs bulge like a Tom and Jerry cartoon. 

Sit her up, somebody. She can't drink lying down.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'll have one of your cocktails, please


----------



## AlisonM

Ljc said:


> _Hic _ill have a _hic a American hic _swoon thud


Wot she, hic, shaid, hic, thud.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, one American Hell for Mark. And one for Alison. Sorry for the delay, I was preparing a mixed bean salad. I'm going to have to take a break for 50 minutes or so to feed my my iPad, so see you in a bit.


----------



## Ljc

Shish ddd dwink izz gud _hic _


----------



## Amigo

Hi folks, just back from the hospital appointment. Had the dilation drops so everything is through a yellow halo but I'm in need of a strong drink!


----------



## AlisonM

Amigo said:


> Hi folks, just back from the hospital appointment. Had the dilation drops so everything is through a yellow halo but I'm in need of a strong drink!


Join ush inna Merikun Hail, sh'good shtuff. Ooooh, spinny, why ish there fag endsh on the ceiling?


----------



## Amigo

AlisonM said:


> Join ush inna Merikun Hail, sh'good shtuff. Ooooh, spinny, why ish there fag endsh on the ceiling?



You've obviously had one helluva party whilst I've been at the doc's!  Anyone still sober?


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Hi folks, just back from the hospital appointment. Had the dilation drops so everything is through a yellow halo but I'm in need of a strong drink!


I'll get rid of the yellow halo, Amigo, here's an American Hell. You can see what this has done to Alison and LJc. They were unconscious while you were out, now look at them. Bright as buttons.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I'll get rid of the yellow halo, Amigo, here's an American Hell. You can see what this has done to Alison and LJc. They were unconscious while you were out, now look at them. Bright as buttons.



Yes I can see Mike. I've enough trouble with my eyes without losing the power of speech too but I'll risk one anyway!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yoouurrr mmmyyy beeessstesst ffrieeend!


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, that's some drink I created. I feel kinda guilty. Briefly.

Want another, Mark? The caffeine hits after the alcohol, so you'll still be able to fit the key in the door when you get home


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> You can see what this has done to Alison and LJc. They were unconscious while you were out, now look at them. Bright as buttons.


Yup, yup yup. Fulla beans, I'll be doing the Highland Fling innamo. Just let me find my swords.


----------



## Amigo

You better make mine a double Mike, I'm on catch up!


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> Blimey, that's some drink I created. I feel kinda guilty. Briefly.
> 
> Want another, Mark? The caffeine hits after the alcohol, so you'll still be able to fit the key in the door when you get home


Oh go on theeen.  one; I say one for the roood.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok Amigo, one double. That should put your brain on the big one at Blackpool pleasure  beach without you taking a step.

And one for the road for Mark. Don't worry Mark, I've arranged for plod to be over the other side of the county


----------



## mikeyB

I've a sneaking feeling we're not going to make it all the way through the US election....


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott said:


> Oh go on theeen.  one; I say one for the roood.




I once walked into a pub with a lump of tarmac under my arm. I asked the barman for 2 pints of Guinness and one for the road


----------



## mikeyB

Hi DL, wondered where you'd got to. Drink?


----------



## Ljc

Ize feelin fine now ta, jush can't see wer I ammmm itsh Dodd ddddarky


----------



## mikeyB

You'll see a bit better if you take that tablecloth off your head, Ljc. 

Another drink?


----------



## Ljc

Yesh pleesh


----------



## mikeyB

Coming up. Beware the caffeine hit


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Hi DL, wondered where you'd got to. Drink?




Piano lesson and then some practice of my new piece. This one is probably the most difficult she has given me so far.


Regarding the drink,, I'll take a Tanqueray Tom Collins please Victor


----------



## AlisonM

Diabeticliberty said:


> This one is probably the most difficult she has given me so far.


Shnott Chopshticksh then?

I thinksh I needsh another one of theesh Hell thingsh. I'm not nearly Tired and Emoshunul enuff yet.


----------



## mikeyB

One Tanqueray Tom Collins coming up, DL. You need a relax, so go sit  down if you can find your way past the prostrate bodies.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

AlisonM said:


> Shnott Chopshticksh then?
> 
> I thinksh I needsh another one of theesh Hell thingsh. I'm not nearly Tired and Emoshunul enuff yet.




It is a piece by Pam Wedgewood with the title 'Call It A Day'


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> Shnott Chopshticksh then?
> 
> I thinksh I needsh another one of theesh Hell thingsh. I'm not nearly Tired and Emoshunul enuff yet.


One more American Hell for Alison. My most popular drink so far, I think.


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> It is a piece by Pam Wedgewood with the title 'Call It A Day'


Quite an appropriate title for some of the folk in here tonight, don't you think?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Quite an appropriate title for some of the folk in here tonight, don't you think?





Yeah I suppose it might be actually


----------



## Diabeticliberty

There appear to be quite a lot of casualties in here tonight. What has been going on in my absence?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Well my plump diabetic pigeons I must away to iron a shirt for work tomorrow and then I'm gonna crash into bobo's 


May you all have a wonderful night. Please cross whatever you are able to in the hope that Donald's chops are kept off the nuclear whistle


----------



## mikeyB

Erm, it was my new cocktail, plus Ljc coming in flashing money around paying for all the drinks. I think she's robbed a bank.

Good night DL, I hope we all wake up to a world not on the brink of Armageddon.


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> Well my plump diabetic pigeons I must away to iron a shirt for work tomorrow and then I'm gonna crash into bobo's
> 
> 
> May you all have a wonderful night. Please cross whatever you are able to in the hope that Donald's chops are kept off the nuclear whistle




Sleep well DL and hopefully we'll all wake to a world without a Chump in Charge. 

I'm still sober having been to see an eye surgeon tonight. Could be a long night!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I'm still standing Amigo. Coffee?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, I'm still standing Amigo. Coffee?



That would be nice Mike. On a bit of a downer after the consult to be honest


----------



## mikeyB

Why's that, Amigo? Nothing too serious, I hope.

Anyway, I'll do you a nice comforting latte.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Why's that, Amigo? Nothing too serious, I hope.
> 
> Anyway, I'll do you a nice comforting latte.



That's kind thanks. I won't go into depressing details on here...just hoping the steroid eye drops sort it once I manage to get them from the GP. Can you believe the GP surgery insist on a week to convert a Consultant's prescription into a GP one. No idea why they have this ridiculous system!


----------



## mikeyB

That is weird. There's no excuse for such a delay. Make a fuss. It'll pass the time, if nothing else


----------



## Hazel

Sleep tight everyone - loved reading the nonsense.

Glad you all had fun  xxxx


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> That is weird. There's no excuse for such a delay. Make a fuss. It'll pass the time, if nothing else



Oh there's nothing so certain Mike and my GP would expect no less 

Well as much as I'd like to while away the night watching Dumb & Dumber slug it out for the White House (which will be literal in Trump's case), I'm a bit shattered now so night night everyone x


----------



## mikeyB

Night night Amigo. See U tomorrow if there's a world left to wake up to. x

And night night Hazel. I've been saving a small glass of nice Amontillado for your nightcap. Sleep well. x


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, closing up now. There's rather a lot to clear up, broken glasses, bloodstains, lost mobiles; nothing to bother a lad who has worked in Scottish bars, though. At least there are no dead bodies, more by luck than judgement, I might say.

Goodnight All, back tomorrow at 10.30 for bacon butties and coffee


----------



## Hazel

I know it is very early - but as it is 10 years today since my Mum passed away, could I please have a bucket load of something very strong..


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel darlin I hope that you are OK today.  Please be strong and.stay strong. I will be thinking of you today X


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hazel said:


> I know it is very early - but as it is 10 years today since my Mum passed away, could I please have a bucket load of something very strong..


Try not to let things overwhelm you today my lovely.  Following your incredible progress gladdens my heart...so _virtual _comfort food only.


----------



## Ljc

Some {{{{{{hugs}}}}}} for you Hazel. These anniversaries are so hard.
Be how you need to be just for today and most of all look after yourself.
TC ML XXX


----------



## Greyhound Gal

{{{Hugs}}} for you Hazel. 
Barkeep, I suggest you get those drinks lined up and keep them coming. We'll all want to be so out if it if the terrifying Mr T wins.


----------



## Jonsi

...and today started so well for me. Then I read the news. 

Anyone know anything about his running mate... because if Trumpton becomes a reality (and it's looking horribly likely) then I can't see it being long before someone on a grassy knoll becomes famous.


----------



## AlisonM

Gimme the gat, I'll do it! But first, I need copious amounts of alcohol in order to drown my sorrows. I almost wish I could drink for real cos I reckon the only way to get through the next four years is to keep a high level of blood alcohol and an oblivious fog.


----------



## Ljc

Think we need something for  shock.


----------



## mikeyB

I suppose the only good thing about today is that Hilary Clinton isn't president. The only trouble is Trump is. That's 20 million people without healthcare when he gets installed. 

Stuff the licensing laws. I'm opening the bar at 8.30 if you don't mind me in pj's and dressing gown, because we all need to block out the world.

Hazel, my dear, you are exempt from cursing world events, but in this virtual bar, I will make you a virtual full Scottish Breakfast, including Lorne sausage, and two slices of toast with Dundee Marmalade, and a big pot of Scottish Blend tea. Virtual comfort food.


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> I know it is very early - but as it is 10 years today since my Mum passed away, could I please have a bucket load of something very strong..



Thinking of you fondly Hazel. Truth is we're just never ever old enough to lose our parents x


----------



## FergusC

Diabeticliberty said:


> It is a piece by Pam Wedgewood with the title 'Call It A Day'


Are you sure she didn't say you should call it a day!


----------



## Hazel

Mike, when you have a minute, can you make me up a pitcher of Sangria and I can sit and think of sunny places and happier times


----------



## mikeyB

Course I can do that Hazel. It is sunny here on Mull. Just dream about the swaying palms and a well muscled semi naked Adonis serving this Sangria. Bit of a stretch when I'm doing the serving, mind.


----------



## Hazel

Bless you Mike that did make me smile.
Will you join me in a wee tipple


----------



## mikeyB

Just this once, but as I don't like Sangria I'll have a little drop of Lagavulin, thanks.  Here's to happier times


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Just this once, but as I don't like Sangria I'll have a little drop of Lagavulin, thanks.  Here's to happier times



I had to google Lagavulin Mike because it sounds like an antibiotic!


----------



## mikeyB

It probably is antibiotic! No, Lagavulin is a coastal village on Islay, with a distillery by the sea, That's what gives the whisky a unique flavour. It was one of my favourites before I waved a fond farewell to alcohol, but at least I can drink in this virtual environment without upsetting doctors


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I'm off for a refurb and a visit to the shop to pick up the papers that won't have the election result, so should be quite funny. Reopen at 2.00 but feel free to hang around for a gossip.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> ...I will make you a virtual full Scottish Breakfast, including Lorne sausage...



May I ask you a massive favour @Hazel.  If I promise to reimburse the cost will you bring some Lorne sausage to Leeds for me please?  It's a taste of childhood and reminds me of my Nan and Granda.  We called it _slice _over in Port Glasgow By The Sea_._.._Lorne sausage_ makes it sound quite posh.


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> _._.._Lorne sausage_ makes it sound quite posh.


when I worked for Grampian Foods, a contact at our Edinburgh site arranged to send me some from another Grampian site. This box turned up containing about 10kg of the stuff. We were eating it for weeks!! even I was a bit concerned when I saw how much fat came off it.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hazel said:


> Sure no probs - just from my local butcher - how many


Aw...thanks Hazel.  Just a taster would be lovely so 4 slices should do the job. Yummers!


----------



## Hazel

Marsbartoastie said:


> May I ask you a massive favour @Hazel.  If I promise to reimburse the cost will you bring some Lorne sausage to Leeds for me please?  It's a taste of childhood and reminds me of my Nan and Granda.  We called it _slice _over in Port Glasgow By The Sea_._.._Lorne sausage_ makes it sound quite posh.




Sure how much do you want?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> when I worked for Grampian Foods, a contact at our Edinburgh site arranged to send me some from another Grampian site. This box turned up containing about 10kg of the stuff. We were eating it for weeks!! even I was a bit concerned when I saw how much fat came off it.


I take the fact that so much fat comes out of them as a good thing.  It makes them taste delicious, but most of it remains in the frying pan.  I'm really looking forward to eating some...but 10kg is a bit extreme!


----------



## Jonsi

Waitrose, Morrisons and Asda carry Lorne Sausage (sometimes Frozen).


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'm really looking forward to eating some...but 10kg is a bit extreme!


At the time Grampian owned the Halls site in Broxburn which made it. Didn't eat it all in one go but were quite sick of it after a few weeks.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I've just checked and you're absolutely correct @Jonsi...Waitrose stocks two varieties.  

Thanks for being willing to smuggle it across the border @Hazel, but you can now pass through customs with nothing to declare.  I'm off to Waitrose.

Hurrah!


----------



## mikeyB

Ah, Marsbar, but can you get what I'm having for lunch? Scotch Pie. Not like when you or I were young, they made them with mutton back in the day. They're beef now. Still quite peppery, though. I'd love to get a mutton one if I could.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> I've just checked and you're absolutely correct @Jonsi...Waitrose stocks two varieties.
> 
> Thanks for being willing to smuggle it across the border @Hazel, but you can now pass through customs with nothing to declare.  I'm off to Waitrose.
> 
> Hurrah!





What's a lassie to do when when she canny get her sausage?


----------



## mikeyB

That's spelled cannae, for future ref.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> What's a lassie to do when when she canny get her sausage?


If yours looks anything like Lorne sausage then you're in deep trouble sonny


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> That's spelled cannae, for future ref.


He doesn't have a clue.  He's never studied at the University of Oor Wullie!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> That's spelled cannae, for future ref.




Is that as in:

Oh ye cannae kick yer granny off a bus
Oh ye cannae kick yer granny off a bus
Oh ye cannae kick yer granny cos she is yer mammy's mammy
Oh ye cannae kick yer granny off a bus


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Ah, Marsbar, but can you get what I'm having for lunch? Scotch Pie. Not like when you or I were young, they made them with mutton back in the day. They're beef now. Still quite peppery, though. I'd love to get a mutton one if I could.


Oooh ...I do enjoy a good Scotch Pie. Had the most awfa' one in Galashiels and a bloody lovely one in Peebles.


----------



## Jonsi

...on the same day!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Is that as in: Oh ye cannae kick yer granny off a bus



By George he's got it!
You were mixing your Scottish with yer Geordie.  Just type 'nice' into this handy translator:
http://www.geordie.org.uk/translate.htm


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Oooh ...I do enjoy a good Scotch Pie. Had the most awfa' one in Galashiels and a bloody lovely one in Peebles.


I think you'll find that's spelled 'awfy'.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> ...on the same day!


Scotch pie...the perfect low carb/full fat snack


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> I think you'll find that's spelled 'awfy'.


I set 'em up ...you knock 'em down


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Ah, Marsbar, but can you get what I'm having for lunch? Scotch Pie. Not like when you or I were young, they made them with mutton back in the day. They're beef now. Still quite peppery, though. I'd love to get a mutton one if I could.


The last time I had a real mutton scotch pie was in New Zealand...where pie seems to be the national dish.  I think I had one every day I was there...sometimes more than one


----------



## mikeyB

I'll have to search online. There's bound to be one of these local producers on one of the sheep ridden islands. I don't think getting hold of a pie is a good enough reason to visit an earthquake zone.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> I don't think getting hold of a pie is a good enough reason to visit an earthquake zone.


lightweight


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I'll have to search online. There's bound to be one of these local producers on one of the sheep ridden islands. I don't think getting hold of a pie is a good enough reason to visit an earthquake zone.


I do...a McGregor's steak and cheese pie is to die for 
http://mcgregorsbakery.co.nz/mcgregors-famous-pies.html


----------



## FergusC

pulled this out of an old recipe book:

_Scotch Pie


Ingredients for the Meat Filling:


1 pound (500g or two cups) mutton, minced (ground)


Pinch of mace or nutmeg


Salt and pepper


Quarter pint (150ml) gravy




Ingredients for the Hot Water Pastry:


1 pound (500g) plain flour


6 ounces (175g) lard


6 fluid ounces (225ml) approximately of water


Pinch of salt


Milk for glazing


You will also need glasses or jars, approximately 3-3.5 inches (7.5-8.5cm) in diameter to shape the pie.


Method:


Create the filling by mixing the minced (ground) mutton, spice and seasoning.


Make the pastry by sifting the flour and salt into a warm bowl. Make a well in the centre of the flour. Melt the lard in a scant measure of water and, when it is bubbling, add to the flour and mix thoroughly. Take a small amount (remember the mixture should make 8/10 pies, with their tops) and form into a ball and keep the rest warm while making each pastry case. This is done by rolling a suitable amount for each pie and shaping the crust round the base of a glass or jar approximately 3-3.5 inches in diameter. Make sure there are no cracks in the pastry - you can trim round the top of the case to make it even. As the pastry cools and gets cool, remove the glass and continue until you have about a quarter of the pastry left to make the lids.


Fill the cases with the meat and add the gravy to make the meat moist.


Roll the remaining pastry and use the glass to cut the lids. Wet the edges of the lids, place over the meat and press down lightly over the filling. Pinch the edges and trim. Cut a small hole or vent in the centre of the lid (to allow the steam to escape).


Glaze with milk and bake for about 45 minutes at 275F/140C/Gas mark 1. If the pies are not eaten immediately, they can be stored in the 'fridge but always ensure they are properly reheated before being eaten._


----------



## Marsbartoastie

FergusC said:


> pulled this out of an old recipe book: _Scotch Pie..._


Let me know when they're going into the oven and I'll come over.


----------



## Amigo

And to think I had enough trouble dodging a Greggs steak bake (or gravy slice as the OH calls them!).

I need a stiff drink and a lie down in a darkened room after today. Spent most of it trying to get a private prescription converted to a NHS prescription whilst keeping the amounts the same and then trying to source said contents of the prescription which all the pharmacies assure me 'I'll never find anywhere!' Back in car...try next one. (They were right!). So back to GP who rightly can't substitute it. So I've now got a pharmacist trying to find the last bottle in the world of this 'mystical' exlixir whilst I'm supposed to be using it immediately! 

Double, triple...add a chaser and a Scotch pie! Screams loudly!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> I need a stiff drink and a lie down in a darkened room after today. Spent most of it trying to get a private prescription converted to a NHS prescription...


As if today wasn't bad enough already.  Hope your pharmacist finds what you need because this nonsense has gone on for long enough.  When Mikey has stopped stirring things over in The Forum you can have a drink on me.


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> As if today wasn't bad enough already.  Hope your pharmacist finds what you need because this nonsense has gone on for long enough.  When Mikey has stopped stirring things over in The Forum you can have a drink on me.



Cheers Toastie...


----------



## mikeyB

Who, me? Stirring? Never.

Anyway Amigo, have a double gin and a breath of tonic. What's this stuff you need to get hold of?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Who, me? Stirring? Never.
> 
> Anyway Amigo, have a double gin and a breath of tonic. What's this stuff you need to get hold of?


Amigo has gone for a dump...and not in the conventional sense


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Who, me? Stirring? Never.
> 
> Anyway Amigo, have a double gin and a breath of tonic. What's this stuff you need to get hold of?



It's a steroid eye drop that's probably no longer available since the last round of law suits! Eeek!


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> Amigo has gone for a dump...and not in the conventional sense



I was just over the other bit talking cr*p for a minute


----------



## mikeyB

That's all my fault as well isn't it? I will resist the temptation to say why change the habits of a lifetime, but I won't.

There's a drink waiting for you, anyway, Amigo


----------



## mikeyB

Is that prednisolone eye drops? If not, why not? They're as common as muck.


----------



## mikeyB

I should mention at this point that I still have the supplies for the cocktail I created yesterday, the American Hell. A resounding success last night, it can be consumed with meaning tonight.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Is that prednisolone eye drops? If not, why not? They're as common as muck.



These particular ones aren't for some reason Mike. Maybe the brand name which escapes me now the prescription has gone in. I got that sharp intake of breath from each pharmacy  

Yes I'm eagerly awaiting the drink please. Having salmon fillets sprinkled with Cajun spices and served with prawns in a sweet chilli sauce and salad tonight.


----------



## mikeyB

That's a double G&T then. (The cocktail is too uncouth before such a meal)

I'm just about to ask Mr Kenwood to knead some dough for a pizza, one of the joys of a T1, but a three Creon meal for someone with CP. I like to challenge my body.

Btw, One steroid drop has much the same effect as any other; that's why I asked.


----------



## Ljc

Drinks are on me again had some more good news tootsie wise, so I'm celebrating again. Barkeep can I have a hair of the dog that bit me  yesterday please and a drink for yourself.


----------



## Owen

F F F , FFS , Swearing over, need a dozen bottles of tequila, please before I do something get arrested. They should be cheap enough with the Mexican currency exchange


----------



## mikeyB

Pleased about your tootsies, Ljc, here's another American Hell to celebrate. Perhaps you might drink it a little slower tonight?


----------



## mikeyB

Owen said:


> F F F , FFS , Swearing over, need a dozen bottles of tequila, please before I do something get arrested. They should be cheap enough with the Mexican currency exchange


What's up, Owen me lad? Bad day? 

I'll line up a dozen Tequila shots. Just shout something for a refill


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> What's up, Owen me lad? Bad day?
> 
> I'll line up a dozen Tequila shots. Just shout something for a refill


Very bad, bottles not shots please.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> That's a double G&T then. (The cocktail is too uncouth before such a meal)
> 
> I'm just about to ask Mr Kenwood to knead some dough for a pizza, one of the joys of a T1, but a three Creon meal for someone with CP. I like to challenge my body.
> 
> Btw, One steroid drop has much the same effect as any other; that's why I asked.



Yes I wish he'd prescribed the bog standard ones really! Pfft!


----------



## AlisonM

I think today is a good one for the Jam Pan Punch. This was made for a party in 1980, we took a bottle of everything we had in the flat and poured it into a large steel jam pan with cartons of fruit juice and had ourselves a riot of a party. Next day, no hangovers (must have been the fruit juice) and when it came time to clean out the pan, there was a tide mark two thirds of the way down where the punch level had ended up. Below the mark the pan was shiny like new, above, just slightly dull from use. We need a good drunk I reckon and this is the perfect way to get it.


----------



## mikeyB

Owen said:


> Very bad, bottles not shots please.


Well, Owen here's a bottle. Gimme a shout when _that's_ finished.


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> I think today is a good one for the Jam Pan Punch. This was made for a party in 1980, we took a bottle of everything we had in the flat and poured it into a large steel jam pan with cartons of fruit juice and had ourselves a riot of a party. Next day, no hangovers (must have been the fruit juice) and when it came time to clean out the pan, there was a tide mark two thirds of the way down where the punch level had ended up. Below the mark the pan was shiny like new, above, just slightly dull from use. We need a good drunk I reckon and this is the perfect way to get it.


Disagree. Punches are unknown quantities, specially if you put Brasso in, so are dangerous, specially when fruit flavoured. Don't do such studenty things in this bar


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Disagree. Punches are unknown quantities, specially if you put Brasso in, so are dangerous, specially when fruit flavoured. Don't do such studenty things in this bar


Dr Fearty Pants.


----------



## mikeyB

Guilty as charged.

And,  jukebox news: today, Phil May is 72, so a random selection of Pretty Things tracks are available, along with some early Iron Maiden because it's guitarist Dennis  Stretton's 64th. He left Iron Maiden in 1980.

For AOR fans, it's also the birthday of the late Tom Fogerty, so a selection of Credence Clearwater Revival tracks have been installed. 

Anybody who says "who are the Pretty Things" must have been living in a monastery for 50 years.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

All this talk of pies and pastry causes me to bring out the 'big guns'. There is a local butchers in Caton near to where I fish and teach. In there they create the finest thing you ever wrapped your chops around. A steak and red wine special. The meat is reared about 200 yards away from the butchers and everything is prepared and cooked in the shop.  I am pretty certain that none of you have ever had fettle quite like it. Read it and weep you pastryheads. Read it and boohoo like a baby


----------



## mikeyB

This isn't about quality, and red wine gravy in a pie is just wrong as a concept. I don't doubt it tastes good, but it's like serving St Emillion at communion. Right stuff in the wrong place.

Any fule kno the best pies are to be had down the road from you in Wigan.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Victor on my next jollee north of this parish when I go and teach I am gonna snag 4 steak and red wine specials just for your own real and personal delectation. You will be quite stupefied with their taste and quality. Then you will become a true steak and red wine believer banishing all traces of Phillistine doubt


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Any fule kno the best pies are to be had down the road from you in Wigan.



Wrong. The best pies I ever stuffed down my neck were from the Butchers in the main street of Rothbury, Northumberland. The nomiest of nom pies.


----------



## Hazel

All this talk of food - I am away to make my dinner.     Try and sober up as well.    Mike, your Sangria hit the spot.

Mighpt pop in later for a night cap or several


----------



## mikeyB

See you later, Hazel. x

Enough of this talk of pies. Anybody want a drink? This is a bar, not a food critics gathering.

Still selling the now legendary American Hell for its last night. Have one, get your brain rearranged.


----------



## Jonsi

OK Daktari... I'll have a pint of cocktail... and a pie please. Steak, meat&tater, lemon meringue... I don't care which.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I don't want one of his crap pies. I want a steak and red wine special or as an alternative I'll have an alligator pie and make it snappy. Oh yes also gimme a shot of redeye


----------



## Ljc

Hey I'm still upright I must be getting used to that cocktail   I'd like another please .


----------



## Amigo

I'll have a drop of American Hell Mike but hold the redeye...I've got my own!


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, Amigo, one American Hell Lite for you

And another full bore for Ljc, who appears to be used to the effects. What a girl


----------



## Amigo

All this talk of American Hell and pies has had me reflecting on something I've been reading about prisoners on Death Row and their choice of last meals (seems a waste but there you go). I'm amazed how many opt for cheeseburgers and 2 litres of ice cream. Just think of the indigestion 

I'd have a huge fresh seafood platter (lobster, crab, langoustines, mussels) as my final meal, side order of chips and feta salad, crusty bread and butter and a creme brûlée with raspberries for pudding...oh and a bottle of Courvoisier to take the sting out of proceedings!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I was taken out by a born and bred Londoner who wanted to show off his cockney heritage.  We went to Manzies...a very long established eaterie.  The menu comprised pie (unspecified filling), mash, liquer (parsley sauce) and jellied eels.  I opted for pie, mash and liquer.  It was the most disgusting plate of food ever set before me.  What a 'treat'.


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> I was taken out by a born and bred Londoner who wanted to show off his cockney heritage.  We went to Manzies...a very long established eaterie.  The menu comprised pie (unspecified filling), mash, liquer (parsley sauce) and jellied eels.  I opted for pie, mash and liquer.  It was the most disgusting plate of food ever set before me.  What a 'treat'.


Next you'll start singing "I'm forever blowing bubbles"


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> Next you'll start singing "I'm forever blowing bubbles"


I believe my date was an Arsenhole fan.


----------



## Owen

Amigo said:


> All this talk of American Hell and pies has had me reflecting on something I've been reading about prisoners on Death Row and their choice of last meals (seems a waste but there you go). I'm amazed how many opt for cheeseburgers and 2 litres of ice cream. Just think of the indigestion
> 
> I'd have a huge fresh seafood platter (lobster, crab, langoustines, mussels) as my final meal, side order of chips and feta salad, crusty bread and butter and a creme brûlée with raspberries for pudding...oh and a bottle of Courvoisier to take the sting out of proceedings!


I'd go for a chicken vindaloo, side of baked beans, washed down with scrimps cider and a large bag of nuts


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> All this talk of American Hell and pies has had me reflecting on something I've been reading about prisoners on Death Row and their choice of last meals (seems a waste but there you go). I'm amazed how many opt for cheeseburgers and 2 litres of ice cream. Just think of the indigestion
> 
> I'd have a huge fresh seafood platter (lobster, crab, langoustines, mussels) as my final meal, side order of chips and feta salad, crusty bread and butter and a creme brûlée with raspberries for pudding...oh and a bottle of Courvoisier to take the sting out of proceedings!


I'll have to ponder this for quite some time.  What would I have as my last meal?   So many options.  I'll have to come back to this one. <exits thinking of delicious grub>


----------



## Amigo

Owen said:


> I'd go for a chicken vindaloo, side of baked beans, washed down with scrimps cider and a large bag of nuts



My husband is in agreement with you there Owen. He said he'd have the hottest curry because he wouldn't have to concern himself with the consequences!


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> I believe my date was an Arsenhole fan.


You're Gooner regret that comment


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Chicken Xacuti
Peshawari Naan
Saag Aloo
Tomato salad
Chutneys
White chocolate bread and butter pudding made with croissants + vanilla ice cream
A nice bottle of Sancerre


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> I believe my date was an Arsenhole fan.


So he had some minstrels singing "one's butler is forever blowing one's bubbles"?


----------



## mikeyB

I think discussions of last meals in a place where I serve the cocktails I do is in rather bad taste.

That said, my last meal of choice would be Holland's Steak and Kidney Pudding, Chips, Mushy Peas and gravy. Loads of salt and vinegar. And a pot of tea.

Now who wants a drink?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I think discussions of last meals in a place where I serve the cocktails I do is in rather bad taste.
> 
> That said, my last meal of choice would be Holland's Steak and Kidney Pudding, Chips, Mushy Peas and gravy. Loads of salt and vinegar. And a pot of tea.
> 
> Now who wants a drink?



I'll consider myself chastised landlord but your last meal is rather downmarket for a man of your refinement


----------



## mikeyB

Inside every refined man is a peasant trying to escape. As I get older, I find I'm shedding the outer layer put on by years of education in posh universities and high status jobs, and it's fun. It's not downmarket, it's normal.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Inside every refined man is a peasant trying to escape. As I get older, I find I'm shedding the outer layer put on by years of education in posh universities and high status jobs, and it's fun. It's not downmarket, it's normal.



You've come to the right place for your endeavours!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Last meal Hmmmmmmmm 


Start with tandoori sea trout stuffed with Indian yoghurt mint and lemon sauce
Main course tandoori T bone steak 24oz with phaal sauce and a side order of chips
Dessert jam sponge with custard

Or

Start with keftedes
Main course beef stifado with rice
Dessert cheese biscuits and a bottle of Haig Club single malt


Or


Start mussels cooked in white wine and creme
Main course lamb kleftico with boiled potatoes
Dessert hot chocolate fudge cake with vanilla ice cream and a bottle of Speyburn single malt or Talisker Storm or Penderyn Welsh single malt


----------



## mikeyB

*STOP TALKING ABOUT LAST BLOODY MEALS
*
If you want to do that, start another thread.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> *STOP TALKING ABOUT LAST BLOODY MEALS
> *
> If you want to do that, start another thread.




They weren't last meals I listed. I am actually trying to work out what to have for dinner tomorrow night and was kind of hoping you would help me choose my very kind Victor Frankenstein. They are then not last meals but my next one. 

If I was gonna choose a last meal in think it would comprise of lashings of luvverley red snapper cooked Cuban style with fried banana slices and Cuban biscuits


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I would of course need a decent single malt to wash away the toils of being banged up in a 5 x 5 on 3 squares per day


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, I was fooled by your first sentence. "Last meal. Hmmmm". Most people on death row choose comfort food, not high dining. Which reminds me, are there any more takers for my American Hell cocktail? Take your mind off the state of the world? Or, just take your mind off.


----------



## Amigo

Ooo a bad tempered bartender 

Taxi!


----------



## mikeyB

Attention grabbing, not bad tempered. I can't afford to sit back and watch people outdo each other in extravagant menus instead of buying toxic drinks, or even normal drinks. 

Profits from this bar go to a good cause, so the more drinks I sell, the quicker I can get a Range Rover.


----------



## Amigo

Right enough 'toxic drinks' for me today. Night night everyone still awake. Sleep well and stay warm x


----------



## mikeyB

Night night, Amigo. Don't have nightmares about Trump, but we have had a couple of Tornadoes doing low flying exercises this evening. I don't think there's a connection...


----------



## FergusC

Owen said:


> Next you'll start singing "I'm forever blowing bubbles"


Wasn't that allegedly Michael Jackson at one point?


----------



## mikeyB

Fergus, really.

Anyway, it's been a long day, full of existential angst, so I'm locking up. I'm hoping that I can go to sleep, wake up, and find all this has been a horrible dream, but I'm not confident.

Night night all


----------



## Ljc

Marsbartoastie said:


> I was taken out by a born and bred Londoner who wanted to show off his cockney heritage.  We went to Manzies...a very long established eaterie.  The menu comprised pie (unspecified filling), mash, liquer (parsley sauce) and jellied eels.  I opted for pie, mash and liquer.  It was the most disgusting plate of food ever set before me.  What a 'treat'.


I love pie , mash , eels and green gravy, puts hairs on your chest it does.
We had a pie n mash shop on Herne bay seafront for a couple of years! I used to treat myself to some every couple of months. Several plates  of this delicacy would be my choice for a final supper


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, first thing is I must apologise for being such a crosspatch last night, I was having a bit of a bad night with one of my collection of non fatal chronic diseases. Andrex shares should be holding up nicely, though, so there's a silver lining somewhere.

Service will be intermittent this morning, I've got a routine appointment for a diabetic review at 11.30, which will be a pain, cos I think there might be a touch of protein in the wee sample. I think that's due to the painkillers, so it should settle with a change of medication. Quite fancy an opiate, kill two birds with one stone, cos they bung you up


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Ljc said:


> I love pie , mash , eels and green gravy, puts hairs on your chest it does.
> We had a pie n mash shop on Herne bay seafront for a couple of years! I used to treat myself to some every couple of months. Several plates  of this delicacy would be my choice for a final supper


Each to their own I suppose.  When I said the pie had an unspecified filling I didn't mean that it wasn't listed...I meant that it was completely unrecognisable both visually and in terms of flavour.  There was a certain old fashioned charm to the place with its early 20th century cream and bottle green tiling, but the food was truly ghastly._ <shudders at the memory>  _


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning all, first thing is I must apologise for being such a crosspatch last night, I was having a bit of a bad night with one of my collection of non fatal chronic diseases. Andrex shares should be holding up nicely, though, so there's a silver lining somewhere.
> 
> Service will be intermittent this morning, I've got a routine appointment for a diabetic review at 11.30, which will be a pain, cos I think there might be a touch of protein in the wee sample. I think that's due to the painkillers, so it should settle with a change of medication. Quite fancy an opiate, kill two birds with one stone, cos they bung you up



Morning Mike and hope your review goes well. I realised you were feeling uncharacteristically grouchy last night but we all get like that sometimes 

Today is another day and all those irritating platitudes....

Could be worse. I had a dream about Trump but thankfully it was totally clean or I'd be on to the shrink this morning!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Morning all, first thing is I must apologise for being such a crosspatch last night, I was having a bit of a bad night with one of my collection of non fatal chronic diseases. Andrex shares should be holding up nicely, though, so there's a silver lining somewhere.
> 
> Service will be intermittent this morning, I've got a routine appointment for a diabetic review at 11.30, which will be a pain, cos I think there might be a touch of protein in the wee sample. I think that's due to the painkillers, so it should settle with a change of medication. Quite fancy an opiate, kill two birds with one stone, cos they bung you up


Mmmm...opiates


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> Mmmm...opiates



Tramadol brought my BG's down beautifully...apparently they do in some people. I was a zombie but I had lovely BG's


----------



## Jonsi

Good morning Killybeg ...Normally I'd be down at the T42 for my morning repast but Mary's got the Infestation Team in (again). Apparently Environmental Health found Mary's collection of pet Madagascan Hissing Cockroaches and think this is a health hazard. Could I please have a crispy double bacon and bacon bap with a side order of bacon and a pint mug of builders brew...if you could put it on DLs tab as I've come without my wallet (again). If you've got any pickled eggs could you please make sure that the lid is closed as after that pint of cocktail last night I'm feeling a tad queasy.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> Tramadol brought my BG's down beautifully...apparently they do in some people. I was a zombie but I had lovely BG's


It's the 'zombie effect' that I like, but it's very difficult to persuade my GP that I need them.  She knows me too well


----------



## Jonsi

Amigo said:


> Tramadol brought my BG's down beautifully...apparently they do in some people. I was a zombie but I had lovely BG's


I'm sure Tramadol is a village near Porthmadog.


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> Mmmm...opiates


I was offered Tramadol once for the hip pain, but declined because I couldn't have a drink. Now that I don't drink. I think I might give it a go


----------



## Amigo

Jonsi said:


> I'm sure Tramadol is a village near Porthmadog.



Could be Jonsi...do the inhabitants have a gormless, glazed look and healthy glucose levels?


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> Good morning Killybeg ...Normally I'd be down at the T42 for my morning repast but Mary's got the Infestation Team in (again). Apparently Environmental Health found Mary's collection of pet Madagascan Hissing Cockroaches and think this is a health hazard. Could I please have a crispy double bacon and bacon bap with a side order of bacon and a pint mug of builders brew...if you could put it on DLs tab as I've come without my wallet (again). If you've got any pickled eggs could you please make sure that the lid is closed as after that pint of cocktail last night I'm feeling a tad queasy.


One crispy extra bacon bap coming up, side order of bacon, and a pint pot of tea that you can stand a teaspoon up in. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Could be Jonsi...do the inhabitants have a gormless, glazed look and healthy glucose levels?


That's Norfolk, not Wales, Amigo.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> That's Norfolk, not Wales, Amigo.



Ooo I couldn't possibly press 'like' on that one Mikey, I'm a people pleaser! Lol


----------



## Jonsi

Thanks Guv'nor ...do you do carry-outs? I'll have a triple sausage and bacon stottie with a side order of double sausage ...and a 4 fingered KitKat to go please


----------



## mikeyB

Will do, Jonsi. The working man needs to keep his cholesterol levels an BG up. Where else can you get your energy? 

5 minutes, Jonsi. I'll put that on DLs tab as well, yes?


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Ooo I couldn't possibly press 'like' on that one Mikey, I'm a people pleaser! Lol


I nearly wrote Newcastle, but thought better of it


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I nearly wrote Newcastle, but thought better of it



Now now, play nice today mister! 

I'm not from Newcastle incidentally.


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> That's Norfolk, not Wales, Amigo.


NFN


----------



## mikeyB

Just off to do some shopping, reopen at 2 for drinks of every hue and flavour, but no outrageous cocktails after Jonsi's heroic efforts.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Will do, Jonsi. The working man needs to keep his cholesterol levels an BG up. Where else can you get your energy?
> 
> 5 minutes, Jonsi. I'll put that on DLs tab as well, yes?


you can put all my stuff on DLs tab Kilbert, he doesn't mind, he's got loads of money (mainly by never ordering and paying for a drink in the B&B...have you noticed?) Hope the review went well. I have my review next Friday but at all the reviews I've ever had the Nurse hasn't sung or danced once! Pah!


----------



## mikeyB

Take a look on the General Stuff. Details of current decrepitude are laid bare.

I have no qualms about DLs tab. He's good for it, creams money off rich Americans who can't fish, plus a real job. No responsibilities, no woman to spend his money on apart from in Big Mary's massage parlour. He won't notice, honest.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Big Mary's massage parlour.


...that's like my GPs waiting room ...a Mass Age Parlour. Sometimes I'm the youngest person there and I'm just on the cusp of being an old fart!


----------



## Hazel

Hello happy bunnies - how is everyone today?

I have decided that is time to move on - I can only grieve for so long.

So, Mr. Barman, would you please put something jolly on the jukebox, anything of your choosing.       Then could I settle down with a pot of tea and a virtual sticky bun, all this diet business, I am craving something sweet.

Cheers,


----------



## Owen

Hazel said:


> Hello happy bunnies - how is everyone today?
> 
> I have decided that is time to move on - I can only grieve for so long.
> 
> So, Mr. Barman, would you please put something jolly on the jukebox, anything of your choosing.       Then could I settle down with a pot of tea and a virtual sticky bun, all this diet business, I am craving something sweet.
> 
> Cheers,


On the pot again


----------



## Hazel

Don't be judging everyone by your standards mister

Tea comes in a pot.     I like tea.     Shoot me


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry for the delay, I've been parading my vitamin deficiencies on the main forum. Course you can have your regular pot of Scottish Blend, I'm just having one myself with a couple of real digestives, but you can have a slice of baklava, the stickiest bake in the world, and delicious. One of my faves.


----------



## Amigo

Enjoy your pre-dinner drinkies...I'm off to see to my very nice Greek kebabs which have been nicely marinating all day


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> Hello happy bunnies - how is everyone today?
> 
> I have decided that is time to move on - I can only grieve for so long.
> 
> So, Mr. Barman, would you please put something jolly on the jukebox, anything of your choosing.       Then could I settle down with a pot of tea and a virtual sticky bun, all this diet business, I am craving something sweet.
> 
> Cheers,




Hazel I like the strength that you are showing. I still haven't got over the death of my mam and that was 20 years ago. If you have a little strength to spare then I would willingly take it off your hands. There are times when I really feel like I need more than I can muster 

Stay strong darling X


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hazel I like the strength that you are showing. I still haven't got over the death of my mam and that was 20 years ago. If you have a little strength to spare then I would willingly take it off your hands. There are times when I really feel like I need more than I can muster
> 
> Stay strong darling X





Between us we will manage - one day at a time

I need to look forward and not live in the past.
I do not pretend I am finding it easy, but I need to move on

Thanks Geoff


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Between us we will manage - one day at a time
> 
> I need to look forward and not live in the past.
> I do not pretend I am finding it easy, but I need to move on
> 
> Thanks Geoff



It's never easy Hazel and I think your present difficulties are probably intensifying the feelings (if you don't mind me saying).
As Christmas approaches, I always seem to get more emotional, not helped by the fact that my wonderful dad's funeral was the day before Christmas Eve. He adored Christmas! If I'm honest, I've never enjoyed a Christmas since and this year my mum is in dementia care. But we'll get through Hazel and strive for better times x


----------



## AlisonM

My last meal would be a melon and mandarin salad in a yoghurt and ginger dressing, Lobster served with a lemon butter and asparagus with hollandaise (the eggs in that would likely end me before the hangman could) and finished off with a Scots favourite, Cranachan.

In the meantime, could I have a big hot chocolate with a slug of Bailey's, I need defrosting.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

AlisonM said:


> My last meal would be a melon and mandarin salad in a yoghurt and ginger dressing, Lobster served with a lemon butter and asparagus with hollandaise (the eggs in that would likely end me before the hangman could) and finished off with a Scots favourite, Cranachan.
> 
> In the meantime, could I have a big hot chocolate with a slug of Bailey's, I need defrosting.





Check out Ali Bongo with her posh nosh


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, boys and girls, despite my freshly diagnosed knackerdness (is that a word?)  and not yet treated by injected bumfuls of the depleted vitamin, I'm not applying for a sick note. I'll let you know if I have a bad day.

So, what's happening tonight? I know it's Thursday cos the Oban Times appears on a Thursday, and goes into the recycling Thursday afternoon. Thursdays are always quiet in the pub trade, so despite the fact that it's Greg Lake's birthday (69, King Crimson, Emerson Lake and Palmer) and also, Sir Tim Rice is 72 today, neither will appear on the jukebox, the former for noise, and the latter for bleeding obvious reasons, and I don't like cleaning up sick.


----------



## AlisonM

@Hazel, the worst part for us was the first Christmas after dad died. That was his thing and he loved it being just a big kid. We decided to go out for the day and we had a wonderful time in a local hotel - great company, fantastic meal and loads of games and singing. It had the benefit of being something we would never have done otherwise while still honouring dad's love of the season.

You have the right way of it, taking one day at a time is the only way.

Hugz.


----------



## mikeyB

Ooh, one of my favourites, Hot Chocolate with Baileys. I'll do that for you with pleasure, Alison


----------



## AlisonM

Oh, I dunno though, Brain Salad Surgery was an easy listen I always thought.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Ooh, one of my favourites, Hot Chocolate with Baileys. I'll do that for you with pleasure, Alison


Yippee, it's brass monkeys out there the nicht.


----------



## mikeyB

And folks, let's not get gloomy tonight, let's all post the best things we ever did with our mums and dads. They never really die as long as there are folk to remember them, so let's share the good stuff and brighten up a cold gloomy Thursday evening. Fireside stories. Come on gang


----------



## Diabeticliberty

A little bit of Tim Rice circa 1973 just for you Doctor Killjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Especially not Jesus Christ Superstar


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> And folks, let's not get gloomy tonight, let's all post the best things we ever did with our mums and dads. They never really die as long as there are folk to remember them, so let's share the good stuff and brighten up a cold gloomy Thursday evening. Fireside stories. Come on gang


My dad was a very naughty man. Not long after we got home from his last posting, he got a job as a hospital porter and managed to pull a muscle in his back the first week. Once recovered he had to be certified as fit by the duty doctor who was to be found that day at Craig Dunain (local funny farm then). Off he went with a couple of his pals and they had to wait in reception for a while so they decided to play a game of poker. There was only one problem, they were playing with imaginary cards. For some reason, the powers let him out.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> And folks, let's not get gloomy tonight, let's all post the best things we ever did with our mums and dads. They never really die as long as there are folk to remember them, so let's share the good stuff and brighten up a cold gloomy Thursday evening. Fireside stories. Come on gang




OK then here goes. I was a completely spoilt kid and my mam doted on me. At 17 years of age she bought me a Ford Fiesta as I wanted to learn to drive.  I had a few lessons and was ok with stuff. On Thursdays I used to take her to the supermarket and only had a provisional driving licence and she only had a bus pass. One Thursday in particular a chap pulled across my front end and we almost T boned the poor miscreant. I forgot that my mam was sat at the side of me and launched immediately into a sustained tirade of four letter abuse.  Time seemed to stand still as I realised that she was sat at the side of me and I never swore strongly in front of her. I shuffled and twitched and and attempted to gain some traction. I turned to her and all I could think to say was 'Did you see what that dilly old fool just did?' She replied 'Yes and I heard what you just said'. She instructed me to get out of the car and she was not a woman who's word was not law. I duly got out of the car and so did she. At this time in her life she was not as mobile as she once was so every punch she tried to land I just swerved away from until she caught me with an absolute doosey. This knocked me over a small wall outside a shopping precinct about 3 miles from home. The bruise lasted for about 3 weeks.


----------



## mikeyB

Oops. iPad dying, back in an hour. DL can serve any drinks. That's a cracking tale DL


----------



## Hazel

I took my Mam to see the movie JC Superstar, she was so unsure about going, as a regular church goer, she was convinced she would be damned for all eternity.

She loved it, telling members of our church to go to see it.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I am away for half an hour for a little piano practice. I am working on a Pam Wedgewood piece that I am finding a little challenging. It is however a beautiful piece to play


----------



## AlisonM

As it happens dad would have been 92 today so, having defrosted, I'll have a hauf anna wee hauf in his memory please.


----------



## Amigo

AlisonM said:


> As it happens dad would have been 92 today so, having defrosted, I'll have a hauf anna wee hauf in his memory please.



Nobody serving Alison. Mike is 're-charging' and DL who he left in charge has gone plink plinking on his piano 

I'll nip over and serve you in memory of your dear dad's birthday


----------



## AlisonM

Amigo said:


> Nobody serving Alison. Mike is 're-charging' and DL who he left in charge has gone plink plinking on his piano
> 
> I'll nip over and serve you in memory of your dear dad's birthday


Thx, I was about to make a wee trip behind the bar for myself, having figured out we have the joint to ourselves.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hey Ali Bongo sorry to leave you in the lurch but I am sure you will appreciate when you gotta plink you just gotta plink. Every time I plink mine I never cease to wonder at what it does for me. I quite like playing my piano as well 

Now then in Dr Killjoy's absence drinks are on the hoose. Fill yer boots we are gonna have a wild party and a lock in.


----------



## AlisonM

Diabeticliberty said:


> drinks are on the hoose


Woohoo! The daddy would love that. I'll have another Bailey's Hot choc please.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

It seems a little bit unfair to have you keep asking for your drink. Just take the bottle of Bailey's from behind the bar and drink it as you feel like.


----------



## AlisonM

I will, and I'll just get out my hazmat suit to make myself a flask of hot chocolate in that biohazard Dr Rumack claims is a kitchen.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> And folks, let's not get gloomy tonight, let's all post the best things we ever did with our mums and dads. They never really die as long as there are folk to remember them, so let's share the good stuff and brighten up a cold gloomy Thursday evening. Fireside stories. Come on gang



My mum and dad are both alive and well, but I'll join in anyway...

When my dad opens his Christmas presents he's happy with whatever he finds inside and always says the same thing.  When it comes to clothing (which it often does), despite protestations from my mum that they should be put away or 'kept for best' he immediately puts them on.

One Christmas he opened a big parcel containing a hand knit jumper.  "Just what I needed".  He removed the jumper he was wearing and replaced it with the new one.  

His next parcel contained a shirt.  "Just what I needed".  Jumper off, shirt off, new shirt on, new jumper back on.

He then opened a parcel containing several pairs of socks.  "Just what I needed".  Socks off, new socks on.

When he opened the next parcel before he could speak well all shouted "Noooooo"!  It was three pairs of underpants.


----------



## Amigo

My dad was a fantastic bloke, charismatic, brought up poor, big family, both parents dead before he was 15 and his life was straight out of a Catherine Cookson novel. He worked hard, lived hard and died young and he loved a tipple.

He was like a big kid at Christmas and loved it. One year I wrapped up a bottle of his favourite rum and put it in a shoe box. He looked at it politely thinking it was slippers and said he'd open them later (he wasn't a slippers type of man). When all the presents were done I insisted he open his present and his face lit up when he realised the moccasins were actually his very favourite bottle.

He died just before Christmas some years ago and I'd already bought his rum. It's still in the cabinet untouched apart from a tot I have every year on his birthday just to say 'cheers dad'. He'd appreciate that!


----------



## mikeyB

I'm back serving now, and the honesty box looks a bit light. Never mind, I'll just check the bottles and put it on DLs tab. He'll never notice

My mum was a teacher, and once when she was doing a spell at my junior school me and my mate Robby were taking a shortcut through the school at playtime, at great speed. We were brought to a sudden stop by this roar of "what do you two think you are doing?". As the echoes died down, we opened our eyes to see my mum standing there. 

"Oh, mum..." I said, a speech which was interrupted by a clip round the ear "Don't you dare Oh mum me".  "Out, this minute!"

We crept out, much chastened. Robby said "I feel sorry for you having a mum like that". I just smirked, she was a softie really.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> My dad was a fantastic bloke, charismatic, brought up poor, big family, both parents dead before he was 15 and his life was straight out of a Catherine Cookson novel. He worked hard, lived hard and died young and he loved a tipple.
> 
> He was like a big kid at Christmas and loved it. One year I wrapped up a bottle of his favourite rum and put it in a shoe box. He looked at it politely thinking it was slippers and said he'd open them later (he wasn't a slippers type of man). When all the presents were done I insisted he open his present and his face lit up when he realised the moccasins were actually his very favourite bottle.
> 
> He died just before Christmas some years ago and I'd already bought his rum. It's still in the cabinet untouched apart from a tot I have every year on his birthday just to say 'cheers dad'. He'd appreciate that!





Hey Amigo, this made me laugh and the final part brought a tear. Fantastically written and beautiful to read


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hey Amigo, this made me laugh and the final part brought a tear. Fantastically written and beautiful to read



Thanks DL. Brought a tear to my eye too x


----------



## mikeyB

My dad was always super cool. Nothing ever bothered him, never once lost his temper. The following is an absolutely true story.

One weekend, I'd just got back from uni, first year, and just to show willing (being brought up catholic) I went off to evening mass like a good boy. While there, I saw Cyril ******* sitting in the same position in the same pew he always occupied. When I passed him,  I thought he looked rather ill.

When I got home, I happened to comment to my dad that Cyril looked a bit ill.

"We'll he would do," said Dad, completely unbothered, "We buried him last week"

Can't get much cooler than that.

As I said, every word of that is true. Make of that what you will


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Having told a fond tale about my dad...here's one involving my mum.

I'm one of four children and the only girl.  My dad took us swimming every week and on Sunday afternoons we often went to the beach.  This gave my mum a few hours to herself.

One weekend we returned from our adventure to find my mum on a sun lounger in the garden.  She was burned to a crisp.  When my dad asked why she hadn't used sun protection she said that she had...and showed him the bottle.  After sniffing it he pointed out that it was shampoo he'd decanted into an old bottle for me to take into the women's changing rooms when we went swimming.  She'd noticed that it seemed to lather a bit, but carried on regardless.


----------



## Jonsi

My Dad died many years ago from Liver Cancer. He was given 3 months from diagnosis but managed 6. He was very ill and, towards the end, was bedbound. I remember him asking me to come to the hospital to collect him and my Mam and bring them home. He told me what the doctors had said and added that they'd said with treatment he might prolong things a while. He asked if the treatment they were proposing would help a younger person more to which they said yes. He told them to let a younger person have the treatment. Cancer was his one big fear and here he was staring it down. It was a difficult ride home.

Dad was a shore based ship's Plumber for the Ferries from Holyhead, I worked there too. One of the ships he had worked on since its Day One had not long returned to Port after a major refit. He wouldn't have recognised places he'd worked following this refit so, although I couldn't afford it, I went and bought myself an early compact Video Camera. I then walked around the ship commenting on things as I went. Several of the ships Officers and Crew were 'in' on this and, as they walked towards the camera, came down stairs, opened doors or were in places I went to etc. they greeted the camera like they would have greeted him. The Ship's Master approached the camera in full uniform, said "Hello..." to my Dad and then said "come and have a look at this..."  I followed him to an area that had undergone a major transformation. He explained loads in terms my father understood better than me about what had been done and compared it to other ships they'd both been on long before my time. I remember he signed off with something very rude in Welsh 

I took it home, lugged the TV & VCR up to the bedroom, connected up the camera and with wires everywhere, played it unedited. Although he was ill he enjoyed the film. I showed him how to operate the camera playback and left it with him. My Mam said he watched it several times more before he fell asleep watching it. He died a few days later. Mam said he was pleased that he hadn't been forgotten by people he'd spent 40 years working alongside and that the film had cheered him up a lot.

Just to add to the poignancy, Dad died on my Mam's birthday but had been able to write her a card a day earlier. It was also the day my son started at primary school. Mam sent me home to see my lad off to school saying "Your Dad wouldn't let his Grandson miss his first day at school ...off you go." Mam's no longer with us any more either but they were both special people.


----------



## Amigo

Jonsi said:


> My Dad died many years ago from Liver Cancer. He was given 3 months from diagnosis but managed 6. He was very ill and, towards the end, was bedbound. I remember him asking me to come to the hospital to collect him and my Mam and bring them home. He told me what the doctors had said and added that they'd said with treatment he might prolong things a while. He asked if the treatment they were proposing would help a younger person more to which they said yes. He told them to let a younger person have the treatment. Cancer was his one big fear and here he was staring it down. It was a difficult ride home.
> 
> Dad was a shore based ship's Plumber for the Ferries from Holyhead, I worked there too. One of the ships he had worked on since its Day One had not long returned to Port after a major refit. He wouldn't have recognised places he'd worked following this refit so, although I couldn't afford it, I went and bought myself an early compact Video Camera. I then walked around the ship commenting on things as I went. Several of the ships Officers and Crew were 'in' on this and, as they walked towards the camera, came down stairs, opened doors or were in places I went to etc. they greeted the camera like they would have greeted him. The Ship's Master approached the camera in full uniform, said "Hello..." to my Dad and then said "come and have a look at this..."  I followed him to an area that had undergone a major transformation. He explained loads in terms my father understood better than me about what had been done and compared it to other ships they'd both been on long before my time. I remember he signed off with something very rude in Welsh
> 
> I took it home, lugged the TV & VCR up to the bedroom, connected up the camera and with wires everywhere, played it unedited. Although he was ill he enjoyed the film. I showed him how to operate the camera playback and left it with him. My Mam said he watched it several times more before he fell asleep watching it. He died a few days later. Mam said he was pleased that he hadn't been forgotten by people he'd spent 40 years working alongside and that the film had cheered him up a lot.
> 
> Just to add to the poignancy, Dad died on my Mam's birthday but had been able to write her a card a day earlier. It was also the day my son started at primary school. Mam sent me home to see my lad off to school saying "Your Dad wouldn't let his Grandson miss his first day at school ...off you go." Mam's no longer with us any more either but they were both special people.



You just helped ease my dry eye problem this morning Jonsi x


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Aw Jonsi...that was lovely.  Your dad brought up a fine lad.


----------



## Hazel

Jonsi said:


> My Dad died many years ago from Liver Cancer. He was given 3 months from diagnosis but managed 6. He was very ill and, towards the end, was bedbound. I remember him asking me to come to the hospital to collect him and my Mam and bring them home. He told me what the doctors had said and added that they'd said with treatment he might prolong things a while. He asked if the treatment they were proposing would help a younger person more to which they said yes. He told them to let a younger person have the treatment. Cancer was his one big fear and here he was staring it down. It was a difficult ride home.
> 
> Dad was a shore based ship's Plumber for the Ferries from Holyhead, I worked there too. One of the ships he had worked on since its Day One had not long returned to Port after a major refit. He wouldn't have recognised places he'd worked following this refit so, although I couldn't afford it, I went and bought myself an early compact Video Camera. I then walked around the ship commenting on things as I went. Several of the ships Officers and Crew were 'in' on this and, as they walked towards the camera, came down stairs, opened doors or were in places I went to etc. they greeted the camera like they would have greeted him. The Ship's Master approached the camera in full uniform, said "Hello..." to my Dad and then said "come and have a look at this..."  I followed him to an area that had undergone a major transformation. He explained loads in terms my father understood better than me about what had been done and compared it to other ships they'd both been on long before my time. I remember he signed off with something very rude in Welsh
> 
> I took it home, lugged the TV & VCR up to the bedroom, connected up the camera and with wires everywhere, played it unedited. Although he was ill he enjoyed the film. I showed him how to operate the camera playback and left it with him. My Mam said he watched it several times more before he fell asleep watching it. He died a few days later. Mam said he was pleased that he hadn't been forgotten by people he'd spent 40 years working alongside and that the film had cheered him up a lot.
> 
> Just to add to the poignancy, Dad died on my Mam's birthday but had been able to write her a card a day earlier. It was also the day my son started at primary school. Mam sent me home to see my lad off to school saying "Your Dad wouldn't let his Grandson miss his first day at school ...off you go." Mam's no longer with us any more either but they were both special people.





Whst a lovely thing to have done Jonsi


----------



## mikeyB

Just in case anyone is looking for refreshment, I'm offline till approx 2. I've got to appear as a witness for the defence at a big Mary's trade descriptions trial. Shouldn't take long, it didn't look like dogmeat to me either.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Just in case anyone is looking for refreshment, I'm offline till approx 2. I've got to appear as a witness for the defence at a big Mary's trade descriptions trial. Shouldn't take long, it didn't look like dogmeat to me either.



She must think you're a real Pedigree Chum Mike


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> ...it didn't look like dogmeat to me either.


you're right *Pal*!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Large hot chocolate and a big plate of slices of bagette, butter and pate please. Sick of BGs all over the place (pesky little buggers). I'm going to sit in the far corner and mope.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry I'm late, as I said, I was appearing as a defence witness, and with my faculty for bullshit of the highest quality, got Big Mary a Not Guilty verdict. She did want to give me a big kiss, but I made my excuses and left,  Virgo intacto, as they say in legal circles.

So,  baguette, butter and pate coming up, and one mega hot chocolate


----------



## Diabeticliberty

@Jonsi the story of your folks has got me red eyed in front of the people I work with. The thing is though I don't care how soppy I look .That Is a truly heartwarming story. Between you today and @Amigo yesterday my street cred as a roughy toughy is just about bust. Really not bothered though. 


Take care of yourself my good friend


----------



## Amigo

On the folks theme, (if the landlord doesn't object to non cocktail and beverage related conversation), I was wondering what song reminds you of your parent/s. Mine would absolutely have to be Volare by Dean Martin. My dad always sang it to me when I was little. I'm not sure he ever learned much more than the verse but he sang it with enthusiasm anyway!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

For my dad it would have to be Patsy Cline with Crazy. For my mam it would be You Spin Me Right Round Baby Right Round by Dead Or Alive.


Amigo, here you go Tiger


----------



## Hazel

For my Dad, anything by Glen Miller

For my Mum, anything by the Hudderfield Choral - or anything by Tony Bennett


----------



## Marsbartoastie

When I was a teenager I was going out with some mates and borrowed my dad's car.  There was a cassette in the machine...so thinking it might yield some acceptable music we shoved it in and hit play.  He'd never mentioned it, but must have decided to learn Russian as it was a language tutorial tape.  Parents...you never know what they're going to get up to next!


----------



## Jonsi

Dad's favourite was always Nessun Dorma by Jussi Bjorling. He thought Mr Pasta's version was OK but lacked the control of Bjorling's
Mam liked loads of music and she introduced me to classical music. When she worked in a clothing factory in Manchester, her workmates would go off to the cinema or dancing, she would go watch the Halle Orchestra.


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> When I was a teenager I was going out with some mates and borrowed my dad's car.  There was a cassette in the machine...so thinking it might yield some acceptable music we shoved it in and hit play.  He'd never mentioned it, but must have decided to learn Russian as it was a language tutorial tape.  Parents...you never know what they're going to get up to next!


...or he was a spy


----------



## Amigo

I love you because by Jim Reeves was my parents song. They both adored his music.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry Amigo, but Jim Reeves only ever did one good thing in life, and that was getting himself killed. Great career move. 

If anybody posts a Jim Reeves song in my pub, they will get a lifetime ban


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Sorry Amigo, but Jim Reeves only ever did one good thing in life, and that was getting himself killed. Great career move.
> 
> If anybody posts a Jim Reeves song in my pub, they will get a lifetime ban



Listen landlord, the customer is always right and I wasn't seeking your approval, I was merely describing which song and singer my wonderful parents loved so shove off back behind the bar and serve nicely!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Big Jim was a favourite of my daddy too


----------



## Mark Parrott

Music that reminds me of dad is stuff by Spike Jones & City Slickers or Phil Harris.  Yes, this is going back a bit.  Mum's songs was anything by Donald Peers.  She was a massive fan.  She also liked Nirvana & Pulp.


----------



## Amigo

Oh even as a Zeppelin fan I love 'He'll have to go'....

Talking of which, I've enrolled Mike on a Publican's Customer Service Course in Dunoon for next week


----------



## mikeyB

Dont bother.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Dont bother.



Probably just as well Mike, we'd miss your inimitable style and cocktail profiency. I think it's mainly Wetherspoon managers anyway so you'd be a rose between many thorns!  (Have I grovelled enough yet?)
Incidentally I once had a romantic weekend in Dunoon 

Anyways...I'm out tonight partaking of some nice drinkies and hopefully decent music (apart from the karaoke later).
Have a good night everyone...it's time for me to whip out my liquid personality!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Have a good night, Amigo.  Oh, how did I end up in here.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott said:


> Have a good night, Amigo.  Oh, how did I end up in here.




Hey @Amigo have a fantastic night and don't do anything I wouldn't. This does of course mean you can do whatever you damned well please.

Mr. Parrott you have ended up in here again because you are a drunken bum. That is all


----------



## Owen

Where's Mo, Doh, wrong bar. Oh well might as well hang around for a while.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry folks, I fell asleep after my last post. I just want to explain something. I didn't want any Jim Reeves stuck on this thread because that bloody song was playing when I got the news that my beloved granny had died when I was about 8 years old, and I've hated it ever since.

It was obviously posted to provoke a reaction, but DL couldn't possibly know what that reaction would be; normally it would be the usual light hearted banter and cod abuse, thrown back, so I withdrew from the fray in an unnecessarily rude manner, for which I apologise.

Then fell asleep.

Anyway, I'm back in action, sorry for the interruption in normal service. 

Now, cos it's Remembrance Day it would be the height of bad taste constructing a cocktail to commemorate, even my standards of taste balk at that, but I will combine any appropriate goodies to keep out the cold. You might not believe this, but even the dog wanted to turn round before his walk got going. Wimp, he's the one with the fur coat.

Drinks, anyone? If you don't mind me making a chilli while I serve.


----------



## AlisonM

I've made chilli today too. It was good, even with cauli rice. But now I need something to put out the fire. Any ideas?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Can I have a Moscow Mule, please!


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> I've made chilli today too. It was good, even with cauli rice. But now I need something to put out the fire. Any ideas?



Hmmm...normally I would recommend a hoppy light beer, but you don't strike me as a pint person. I've still got some Tobermory Galleon Gold in the chiller. That should sort you out for a more adventurous evening


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> Can I have a Moscow Mule, please!


Evening Mark, how's the peepers today?

One Moscow mule coming up. Anything for the good lady?


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Hmmm...normally I would recommend a hoppy light beer, but you don't strike me as a pint person. I've still got some Tobermory Galleon Gold in the chiller. That should sort you out for a more adventurous evening


Of course I'm a pint person, been a member of CAMRA since forever. The ale sounds good however, go for it.


----------



## mikeyB

Coming up, Alison. Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Something to warm the cockles of my heart please , I need to thaw out and a big bag of butterscotch popcorn if you have any


----------



## mikeyB

I'll tell you what will warm you up, Ljc, a rusty nail, but made using Glayva rather than Drambuie, shaken with ice, but served without.

I've got bags of butterscotch popcorn out back, I'll bring one through.


----------



## Ljc

Ta that will hit the spot.


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> Evening Mark, how's the peepers today?
> 
> One Moscow mule coming up. Anything for the good lady?


She will have the same, please.  Peepers not getting any better but not getting any worse either.  It was bright sunshine today which my eye doesn't like, but I'm getting used to it now.  Still waiting for scan appt.


----------



## mikeyB

How tedious. The NHS lumbers on...

Okay, two Moscow Mules coming up. I haven't served a Moscow Mule since 1976 I don't think. Happy days


----------



## mikeyB

Self service for an hour - iPad needs feeding. It's sheer coincidence that HIGNFY and Still Game are on....


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Self service for an hour - iPad needs feeding. It's sheer coincidence that HIGNFY and Still Game are on....


I believe you but thousands wouldn't lol.
He he now the cats away the mice can play


----------



## Mark Parrott

Is still game shown in England now?  Love that programme.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I was gonna ask for a Lychee Martini but I suppose I had better mix my own. You just can't get good bar staff these days


----------



## Ljc

Diabeticliberty said:


> I was gonna ask for a Lychee Martini but I suppose I had better mix my own. You just can't get good bar staff these days


Here you are DL you did want three didn't you


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Ljc said:


> Here you are DL you did want three didn't you




Ljc 3 for me and free of charge too? You are a real Bobby Dazzler my lovely. They are normally £38.50 per pop. Victor Killjoy will indeed be happy that you are spreading joy and happiness in his establishment.


----------



## Ljc

Just making myself a rather large Blavk Russian


----------



## Ljc

Diabeticliberty said:


> Victor Killjoy will indeed be happy that you are spreading joy and happiness in his establishment.


I thought he might lol


----------



## mikeyB

Victor Killjoy is back with 52% of his iPad charged. I'm not sure which 52% that is, but anybody fancy paying for a drink? 

Btw, I thought Lychee Martinis were the drink of a, well, you know, other sort. Alternative thinkers. Pink undies types. Am I wrong?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Victor Killjoy is back with 52% of his iPad charged. I'm not sure which 52% that is, but anybody fancy paying for a drink?
> 
> Btw, I thought Lychee Martinis were the drink of a, well, you know, other sort. Alternative thinkers. Pink undies types. Am I wrong?




I once tried Lychee Martini at a wedding of two men who married each other at a hall in Lancaster University. The drink got me so upside down that I needed a defibrillator to bring me out of my chemical coma. There were lots of all sorts of people in attendance. There was even a construction worker,  a red Indian chief, a policeman and a geezer called Neville


----------



## mikeyB

I'm much more interested in Ljc's large Black Russian. Has he got a work visa?


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> I once tried Lychee Martini at a wedding of two men who married each other at a hall in Lancaster University. The drink got me so upside down that I needed a defibrillator to bring me out of my chemical coma. There were lots of all sorts of people in attendance. There was even a construction worker,  a red Indian chief, a policeman and a geezer called Neville


Young Man


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Owen said:


> Young Man




Owen that is a completely true story. Apart from the bit about me needing a defibrillator. I was however as drunk as I originally stated.  There was not actually a geezer there called Neville. The Village People thing however did occur when some guests arrived for the reception in fancy dress and were looking to poke a little fun at themselves. It was a fantastic day and a wedding to remember.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, DL, but were you a guest of groom, or groom?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Aye, DL, but were you a guest of groom, or groom?




Pucker up gorgeous and I might tell you


----------



## mikeyB

Mwah....


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Well folks I am turning in for the night. I have a rather busy night tomorrow drinking, dancing and playing silly buggers in Liverpool with some mates. It's bound to get really stupid. It always does and sleep this weekend is at something of a premium.


----------



## Amigo

Just back in for a night cap if the bar is still open. A fantastic night, great music and lovely friends. I suspected something about Jim Reeves had caused such a reaction Mike because usually his music is so innocuous.
All is good and I'm kind of well seasoned...

I might have a non alcoholic night cap


----------



## mikeyB

Goodnight DL. Be a good boy in Liverpool, don't do anything I wouldn't. I'll post bail if you do, don't worry.


----------



## Amigo

Night night everyone, sweet dreams x


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Just back in for a night cap if the bar is still open. A fantastic night, great music and lovely friends. I suspected something about Jim Reeves had caused such a reaction Mike because usually his music is so innocuous.
> All is good and I'm kind of well seasoned...
> 
> I might have a non alcoholic night cap


Yes indeed, it still bothers me after 55 years. He was a dull interpreter of songs. Knew the notes, but no soul. Anyway, would you like a nice hot chocolate to go to bed with or a nice Black Russian like Ljc?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Yes indeed, it still bothers me after 55 years. He was a dull interpreter of songs. Knew the notes, but no soul. Anyway, would you like a nice hot chocolate to go to bed with or a nice Black Russian like Ljc?



I'll take a nice hot chocolate to bed please Mike and wish you a peaceful good night x


----------



## mikeyB

Night night x


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, locking up. DLs out on the town tomorrow, so it might be a quiet night, but freed from the restraints of Remembrance Day there will be a special cocktail which I will attempt to construct as a memorial to Leonard Cohen and Robert Vaughn. It can be done...

Goodnight all

PS Bacon butties and coffee as usual from 10.30 tomorrow


----------



## Hazel

Can I ask for a roll with crispy bacon and a diet Coke - cheers


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry for the delay, Hazel, I sneaked off for a quick shower while it was quiet so I'm all completely acceptable. You would not want to see me in my pjs at any rate.

Righty ho, one crispy bacon roll and Diet Coke coming up.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, I've just got to nip out to stock up on a few ingredients for tonight, so back at 1.30. Anybody deperate can serve themselves, but use bar measures please, not pint glasses for spirits. It makes it easier to put it on your accounts.


----------



## Ljc

A nice hot toddy please do you have any paracetamol , some bug has got me in It's grip.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, tonight's cocktail isn't my own invention, you'll be pleased to hear. It's a mix of Canadian and American influences, to reflect the passing of Leonard Cohen and Robert Vaughn. It's called a Velvet Tongue, which might appeal to the ladies I suppose.

It's one part Canadian Club whiskey, one part Southern Comfort Peach Liqueur, topped up with ginger ale and served with ice.

So it's a hard drink for the lads, but a silky smooth one for the ladies, and would work as a special birthday drink for young Mr Parrot


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> A nice hot toddy please do you have any paracetamol , some bug has got me in It's grip.


One hot Toddy coming up. Yes I do have some paracetamol - every bar should have some - so here's a couple to wash down with the drink.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ok gang, tonight's cocktail isn't my own invention, you'll be pleased to hear. It's a mix of Canadian and American influences, to reflect the passing of Leonard Cohen and Robert Vaughn. It's called a Velvet Tongue, which might appeal to the ladies I suppose.
> 
> It's one part Canadian Club whiskey, one part Southern Comfort Peach Liqueur, topped up with ginger ale and served with ice.
> 
> So it's a hard drink for the lads, but a silky smooth one for the ladies, and would work as a special birthday drink for young Mr Parrot



That'll do for me!


----------



## mikeyB

Ah, Amigo, but your nose will have to remain pressed against the window - no cocktails till 6.00pm. We have to retain at least a veneer of civilisation, even if it is a struggle at times.

Nothing stopping you warming up with a G&T, mind.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ah, Amigo, but your nose will have to remain pressed against the window - no cocktails till 6.00pm. We have to retain at least a veneer of civilisation, even if it is a struggle at times.
> 
> Nothing stopping you warming up with a G&T, mind.



I'm ashamed to say I was writing that from a Wetherspoon but I'm not a daytime drinking kind of gal. However come 6pm, you'll find my nose pressed up against the glass eagerly awaiting your latest cocktail to salute the passing of Leonard and Robert


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Well my scrummy diabetic chums my friends arrive in about 30 minutes and we are heading out to the bright lights and big city. I will be offline until tomorrow and probably off the planet from around 9.00pm this evening. I will endeavour to post my joke in the morning subject of course to me being able to find my fingers and thumbs. I hope you all have a damned fine evening


----------



## mikeyB

Keep your address in your top pocket for the taxi man to find, DL. Have a great time, not exactly difficult in Liverpool


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> Well my scrummy diabetic chums my friends arrive in about 30 minutes and we are heading out to the bright lights and big city. I will be offline until tomorrow and probably off the planet from around 9.00pm this evening. I will endeavour to post my joke in the morning subject of course to me being able to find my fingers and thumbs. I hope you all have a damned fine evening



You have a fantastic night DL. I send you the same advice you sent me...don't do anything I wouldn't do which of course gives you free rein to do absolutely anything that doesn't attract subsequent bail conditions!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Have a great time, DL.


----------



## mikeyB

Right Gang,cocktails are available now. 

The jukebox, needless to say, has been populated by Leonard Cohen classics, so it's not what you'd call a dance evening, and it's free tonight. Just let me know your request. Those who have a visceral dislike of his songs, or poems set to music, can order 5 minutes silence, and his version of his song Hallelujah can only be played twice maximum. That song has been recorded by other artists 300 times, thus providing Leonard with a comfy pension latterly.

The lounge upstairs is illegally showing a box set of series 1-3 of Hustle, so nobody gets a chance to watch any highlights of last night's international football. Like it or lump it, as my Gran used to say


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right Gang,cocktails are available now.
> 
> The jukebox, needless to say, has been populated by Leonard Cohen classics, so it's not what you'd call a dance evening, and it's free tonight. Just let me know your request. Those who have a visceral dislike of his songs, or poems set to music, can order 5 minutes silence, and his version of his song Hallelujah can only be played twice maximum. That song has been recorded by other artists 300 times, thus providing Leonard with a comfy pension latterly.
> 
> The lounge upstairs is illegally showing a box set of series 1-3 of Hustle, so nobody gets a chance to watch any highlights of last night's international football. Like it or lump it, as my Gran used to say



I'd need to disappear upstairs if dear Leonard's dirges were played all night I'm afraid. I respect his work but it's like catastrophe set to music sometimes and rather like toothache...nice when it goes off. Sorry if that offends the devotees amongst us. 

But bring on the velevety delight of your special cocktail Mike...oh and @Mark Parrott, love the new avatar photo. Cool glasses man!


----------



## mikeyB

One cocktail coming up. Why not go upstairs, watch TV and have your Velvet Tongue while lying on the couch.?

(I've been dying to say that all afternoon)


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Ok gang, tonight's cocktail isn't my own invention, you'll be pleased to hear. It's a mix of Canadian and American influences, to reflect the passing of Leonard Cohen and Robert Vaughn. It's called a Velvet Tongue, which might appeal to the ladies I suppose.
> 
> It's one part Canadian Club whiskey, one part Southern Comfort Peach Liqueur, topped up with ginger ale and served with ice.
> I like the sound of that, gimme please.
> So it's a hard drink for the lads, but a silky smooth one for the ladies, and would work as a special birthday drink for young Mr Parrot


----------



## Mark Parrott

A cocktail for me, please & Suzanne on the Jukebox.
My pic is my 60's wig & glasses I got for the 60's do we are going to in December.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> One cocktail coming up. Why not go upstairs, watch TV and have your Velvet Tongue while lying on the couch.?
> 
> (I've been dying to say that all afternoon)



I just might do that M...could be the best offer I get all day!


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, one Velvet Tongue for Alison, and one for Birthday Boy Mark, with his new shades and 1978 hair cut. You can't wind the years back, you know, Mark, but many happy returns

And, of course, Suzanne on the jukebox.


----------



## AlisonM

That's not a 60s do Mark, either too short or not Beatley enough. Might be a 1978 mullet though.


----------



## Mark Parrott

AlisonM said:


> That's not a 60s do Mark, either too short or not Beatley enough. Might be a 1978 mullet though.


It is suppose to be a Beatles wig.  Says so on the packet.  It was cheap I suppose.


----------



## Mark Parrott

This is what it should look like.  Think it needs combing.


----------



## AlisonM

Ah yes Mr Parrott, give it a comb, that should work.


----------



## mikeyB

Refills, anyone?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Refills, anyone?



I've slipped away to watch the X Factor because I'm sad like that but another cocktail would be most welcome


----------



## mikeyB

Stick it on Pause while I pour you another, saddo


----------



## Hazel

May I sample your cocktail


----------



## mikeyB

Course you can Hazel. I thought the inclusion of ginger ale might attract you. I know my customers inside out

Here you go, enjoy


----------



## Jonsi

I'm back from my trip to S-o-T so can I please have a pint of cocktail, some cashews and one for yourself.


----------



## mikeyB

A pint it is, Jonsi. Keeping well, I hope? And here's a bag of cashews.

As this is a virtual pub, I'll join you with a large Aberlour


----------



## Amigo

I better stick to a pint of water...the BG's are singing high tonight 

Welcome Jonsi


----------



## AlisonM

Yes please, I'll enjoy another one.


----------



## Jonsi

...on DL's account as usual natch...get the lovely Laydeez whatever they want too. Amigo, the virtual booze in this place has no effect on BGs. 

Please raise your glass to Walnut the Whippet. RIP


----------



## Amigo

Jonsi said:


> ...on DL's account as usual natch...get the lovely Laydeez whatever they want too. Amigo, the virtual booze in this place has no effect on BGs.
> 
> Please raise your glass to Walnut the Whippet. RIP



Oh of course, silly me! I'll have a side order of chips then please 

Who is Walnut the Whippet?


----------



## mikeyB

Will do, Jonsi, whoever Walnut is


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> Yes please, I'll enjoy another one.


And another Velvet Tongue for Alison. I'm keeping count, madam


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Oh of course, silly me! I'll have a side order of chips then please
> 
> Who is Walnut the Whippet?


One side order of zero calorie chips coming up


----------



## Jonsi

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...UhvhjiXGYa67cyO1Q&sig2=-NZr98o-g_bRt8pxNl6zBw

Click above to read about Walnut


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks Jonsi. A heartwarming story good for us all. I will raise my glass again to Walnut, who has crossed the rainbow bridge and will be avidly waiting for his owner to join him again.


----------



## Amigo

Jonsi said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...UhvhjiXGYa67cyO1Q&sig2=-NZr98o-g_bRt8pxNl6zBw
> 
> Click above to read about Walnut



Oh that made me well up Jonsi. What a lovely send off for Walnut and it never ceases to amaze me that animals can go in a timely manner with dignity whereas humans have to linger on needlessly.

A top up and Kleenex please


----------



## mikeyB

A top up for you coming up Amigo. You don't mind a part used Kleenex do you?


----------



## Jonsi

Can I please have another pint of cashews and a bag of tockcail please


----------



## AlisonM

I was reading it earlier on Aunty @Jonsi, had a wee sniffle.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'll have another cocktail please.  It will give my liver something else to do after having this.


----------



## mikeyB

Looks yummy to this ere type 1, Mark

You didn't set fire to your hair blowing the candles out, did you?

Anyway, course you can have a refill, as it's all going on DLs tab apparently.


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> I was reading it earlier on Aunty @Jonsi, had a wee sniffle.


Yes, sometimes we forget about the important things in life while the big world occupies the TV news with politics and other guff.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Yes, sometimes we forget about the important things in life while the big world occupies the TV news with politics and other guff.



Yep, stuff like Trump being interviewed looking like a coiffured rabbit caught in headlights whilst the Americans outside riot having realised what they've done. 
Thank goodness for poignant Walnut stories! 

I'll have a whisky and dry ginger landlord please. Bells will do but don't put it on DL's tab, I'm not one for expecting the men to pay


----------



## mikeyB

I've got Grouse on at the same price this weekend, so I'll use that. I don't like Bells, personally. And dry ginger coming up. On your tab, m'lady


----------



## mikeyB

I'm afraid I'm going to have to leave you, my iPad is dying and I can't use my phone cos of a long texting conversation with daughter. See you tomorrow. Last out has to lock up. Goodnight all


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to have to leave you, my iPad is dying and I can't use my phone cos of a long texting conversation with daughter. See you tomorrow. Last out has to lock up. Goodnight all



Night Mike, sweet dreams


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone, grill's running, rolls are buttered. Come and have a moan, come and have a laugh. Psychotherapy and casual abuse come free


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning, Victor.  Would love a hangover curing bacon buttie please & a very strong coffee.


----------



## Ljc

Yummm I've had my breakfast but feel like a leetle snack,  2 crusty white sausage, bacon  and egg rolls please a plate of chips would be nice oh and a large mug of milky coffee , got to keep my strength up lol


----------



## Amigo

Easy like Sunday morning...wasn't sure if you were open yet so I've made my own coffee as I peruse the Sunday papers.


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning, Victor.  Would love a hangover curing bacon buttie please & a very strong coffee.



If you've got a hangover, I'll stick an egg on it as well, you can always take to off. And a double shot  Americano


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Yummm I've had my breakfast but feel like a leetle snack,  2 crusty white sausage, bacon  and egg rolls please a plate of chips would be nice oh and a large mug of milky coffee , got to keep my strength up lol


I'll do the bacon, egg, and sausage rolls, and a large latte, but I'm not doing chips. It's unhealthy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Easy like Sunday morning...wasn't sure if you were open yet so I've made my own coffee as I peruse the Sunday papers.


Good morning Amigo  It's alright for some. Papers don't arrive till 11 on the island. Observer and Sunday Herald. I wonder if there's anything about Donald Trump in the papers?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Good morning Amigo  It's alright for some. Papers don't arrive till 11 on the island. Observer and Sunday Herald. I wonder if there's anything about Donald Trump in the papers?



I did like the cheeky feedback from his conversation with PM Theresa May where he allegedly said, 'they'll need to be a hell of a lot of surgery before we have a 'special relationship' honey'


----------



## Ljc

No chips no chips
  And me all  and losing me appetite


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone.

Respect to all fallen, wounded and serving service personnel.

Can I please have roll with bacon and egg this morning, and of course a pot of tea

Cheers x


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> No chips no chips
> View attachment 2266  And me all View attachment 2267 and losing me appetite



I'm sure Big Mary will have a portion left from yesterday's tea she can send round Ljc 

@Hazel, yes sharing your sentiments this morning sat with my ex serviceman husband


----------



## mikeyB

Yup, thinking of my great grandad buried In Belgium, a small corner of a foreign land that will be forever Ireland.

Right, Hazel. Good morning. In tip top condition today? 

One bacon and egg roll coming up, and a pot of Scottish Blend. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Having a very early lunch because son is dragging me round the cd and music shops (not that there's many left).


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Mike, I am good.     Thanks to your cocktail last night, I slept 12 hours right through.    Better than sleeping pills


----------



## mikeyB

Good stuff, Hazel, you stay that way. There's a lot to be said for sleeping, though not at the rate I'm doing it at the moment

Anyway, I'm off to get the papers and a bit of shopping. Back at two, replete after my lunch of beluga caviar and blinis. 

Believe that, and you'll believe anything.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Afternoon all! Sorry I've been a bit awol. Been spending the past 9 days in Sunny south Wales! 

I'll have a pot of Yorkshire tea if you don't mind!


----------



## mikeyB

Sunny South Wales? You jest, surely young lady. 

Anyway, a pot of Yorkshire tea is yours. That should warm the cockles that have been chilled in the wilds of Wales. Couple of ginger nuts to dunk?


----------



## Hazel

Rosie how did you enjoy your break seeing your friend - nice to have you back


----------



## Amigo

Back from the shopping madness and ready to share a nice pot of tea with Rosie. I'll grab her biccies if she's not quick though!  (I couldn't type ginger nuts, it somehow sounded rude in that context!)


----------



## Hazel

Mike could I have another pot of tea - cheers


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Could I please have a very large, very cold glass of milk and some pain killers?


----------



## AlisonM

I've been given a gift, a bottle of Edinburgh Gin's Raspberry Liqueur. Sigh, there would have been a time I'd have loved it but pills and booze don't mix these days. Sob. I'm giving it to my old boss to put in her charity raffle next month.

In the meantime can I have a virtual glass of same please, with a splash of lemonade?


----------



## Hazel

How's the head DL?


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, while you have. been shopping (on a Sunday, you heathen, Amigo ) I have been pursuing my new hobby of falling asleep on the job, but I am back in working order, unreftreshed and ready to go.

So that's tea and biccies for Amigo, tea for Hazel, a pint of cold milk and 800 mg Ibuprofen for DL, and last but not least, the Queen of the Black Isle heavy drinkers, Alison who gets the very ladylike Raspberry Liqueur with a splash of lemonade. Enjoy. 

I'm going to run away before Alison goes ballistic.....


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ok, while you have. been shopping (on a Sunday, you heathen, Amigo ) I have been pursuing my new hobby of falling asleep on the job, but I am back in working order, unreftreshed and ready to go.
> 
> So that's tea and biccies for Amigo, tea for Hazel, a pint of cold milk and 800 mg Ibuprofen for DL, and last but not least, the Queen of the Black Isle heavy drinkers, Alison who gets the very ladylike Raspberry Liqueur with a splash of lemonade. Enjoy.
> 
> I'm going to run away before Alison goes ballistic.....



I'm afraid I was made to do it but managed to get myself a very nice top for Christmas so worth the hassle 

This 'falling asleep in the job' will never do Mike! 

Beverage gratefully received.


----------



## AlisonM

Hey now, you listen here Dr Death, I can be ladylike on occasion. No often, I admit, but I can. I was drug up proper I was, I can even tell a salad fork from a steak knife.


----------



## mikeyB

Don't worry, Amigo a few injections of Vit D eternal youth serum should put me back on course, certainly in time for Christmas when I can admire your new top.

I know you can be ladylike, Alison, but it's about as shaky a veneer as my gentlemanliness. Takes one to know one


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> How's the head DL?




Sadly Hazel I think it fell off my shoulders somewhere in the small hours of this morning. If you happen to notice it anywhere abouts then please pick it up and bring a needle and some quite strong thread.


----------



## mikeyB

I've got some strong bolts you could use either side of the neck, it's a good look I hear


----------



## mikeyB

I'm just preparing a meal for half an hour, so argue among yourselves for a wee while, but do it quietly for the sake of DL, who has only himself to blame, the silly boy. He'll grow out of it, in time. Geological time....


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Sadly Hazel I think it fell off my shoulders somewhere in the small hours of this morning. If you happen to notice it anywhere abouts then please pick it up and bring a needle and some quite strong thread.





So long as you had fun


----------



## AlisonM

Help! I have a terrible craving for a chip butty, with white bread and fat chips and lashings of butter, salt, pepper and mayo. Get thee behind me Santa!


----------



## mikeyB

It'll pass, Alison. You wouldn't get it anyway, because putting Mayo on chips  is a filthy Belgian habit, and Brexit means Brexit.

But can I tempt you with a buttery white bread chip butty with lashings of salt and pepper?


----------



## mikeyB

Anyway, while doing my meal preparation, I was chopping a chilli when I suddenly realised I needed a wee, so popped into the downstairs loo. Eek 
Forgot to wash my hands.

So I asked Sarah to kiss it better, and ended up with a thick ear.

Not one of my best Sundays.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> It'll pass, Alison. You wouldn't get it anyway, because putting Mayo on chips  is a filthy Belgian habit, and Brexit means Brexit.
> 
> But can I tempt you with a buttery white bread chip butty with lashings of salt and pepper?


Nope. A chip butty without no mayo? Urrggghhh!!!!! I had the last of my mushroom Stroganoff instead.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

AlisonM said:


> Help! I have a terrible craving for a chip butty, with white bread and fat chips and lashings of butter, salt, pepper and mayo. Get thee behind me Santa!




I has a friend who worshipped the devil and he was very bad at spelling. He sold his soul to Santa


----------



## Owen

Frittes mitte mayo danke


----------



## mikeyB

You get the chips, the dressings are on the table. Do with them as you will, I don't want to watch


----------



## Owen

Unt brat mitte mayo


----------



## AlisonM

Owen said:


> Unt brat mitte mayo


Yup, butter and mayo. No half measures.


----------



## Amigo

Never mind the flaming mayo, the drinks are slow coming out tonight!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, with all the gibberish going on it's hard to make out drinks orders. I've still got the wherewithal to make last night's cocktail, Jonsi didn't manage to completely deplete the stock. What do you fancy, Amigo?


----------



## Owen

Schnell Herr doctor


----------



## Hazel

Mike - it sounds as though you have your hands full tonight - so I will say night night and sleep well xx


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Mike - it sounds as though you have your hands full tonight - so I will say night night and sleep well xx



Aww shame you have to rush off Hazel, I was going to have a drink with you. I'm partial to a whisky and dry ginger.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Mike - it sounds as though you have your hands full tonight - so I will say night night and sleep well xx


'll say, Hazel. Night night, and here's a hot chocolate with a wee bit of chocolate liqueur stirred in to help you sleep, x


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Aww shame you have to rush off Hazel, I was going to have a drink with you. I'm partial to a whisky and dry ginger.


Cocktail, Amigo?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Cocktail, Amigo?



Seeing as its carb free at the Banting, I don't mind if I do please


----------



## mikeyB

Coming up, Amigo. Virtual carbs, virtual alcohol. Just the thing for my shabby pancreas, so I think I'll join you in that.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Coming up, Amigo. Virtual carbs, virtual alcohol. Just the thing for my shabby pancreas, so I think I'll join you in that.



It's looking like a very quiet landscape tonight Mikey. Maybe they're all getting over the meet up or ironing their work clothes for tomorrow 

I think I'll put the iPad to bed after this drink too. Sleep well x


----------



## mikeyB

Yup, typical Sunday night. I'll stay open for another half hour or so for any stragglers, but in the meantime, night night, and sleep well. x


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, closing up. Open again at 10.30 for bacon butties and coffees of every type for the wage slaves, loafers and ne'er-do-wells who count as regulars here.

Goodnight all, and thanks for all the business


----------



## AlisonM

10.30? Sheesh, some folk have it easy. I'm off to no 42 for some decent nosh.


----------



## mikeyB

I'd best not tell you I'll be opening late tomorrow then. I've got an appointment at the local hospital to discuss my next colonoscopy. It's a bit of an easy run for the hospital senior registrar who does the clinic. It's an outreach clinic from Glasgow, and the consulting room has an outrageously beautiful view out over the sound of Mull. There's usually a hung over medical student there as well. Quite a pleasant morning out, on the whole.


----------



## mikeyB

I'm conflicted. I'd love to create a cocktail for World Diabetes Day, but should the theme be Sir Frederick Banting, or should it be this forum, 8 years old today? At the moment, I've no idea what to do for either, but guidance on the theme would be welcome


----------



## AlisonM

I think Sir Frederick, because, without him few of us would be here to celebrate anything.


----------



## AlisonM

I'm off out to lunch, back later after a good feed.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> I'm conflicted. I'd love to create a cocktail for World Diabetes Day, but should the theme be Sir Frederick Banting, or should it be this forum, 8 years old today? At the moment, I've no idea what to do for either, but guidance on the theme would be welcome


I think you should do a standard one ...then vary it by adding Maple Syrup to honour Sir Fred's nationality and add Shake'n'Vac or anything else that comes to hand for the Forum one. I don't think anyone hereabouts would know the difference anyway. I'll be in around 19:00 for a pint of cocktail and some Bombay Mix. I hope you've got sausages on a stick waiting ...free, gratis and for nothing as celebratory barfood.


----------



## Hazel

Mike, can I please have your famous roll and bacon, and yes, a pot of tea.

Then we can have a natter and you can tell me how you are keeping


----------



## Ljc

I'll be popping in for cocktails later tonight .


----------



## Jonsi

AlisonM said:


> I'm off out to lunch, back later after a good feed.


somebody said that you were _'out to lunch'_ most of the time ...can't remember who now tho' ...


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Mike, can I please have your famous roll and bacon, and yes, a pot of tea.
> 
> Then we can have a natter and you can tell me how you are keeping


One bacon roll coming up, and a pot of tea. 

I'm still above ground. Off to the local hospital tomorrow for a pre-colonoscopy review, off for a haircut on Wednesday, and down to the doc on Friday afternoon to plan out Vit D restoration to stop my bones turning to rubber. It's an exciting life being retired

I'm off to the shop now for some ingredients for the cocktail, which I will announce this afternoon.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> somebody said that you were _'out to lunch'_ most of the time ...can't remember who now tho' ...




It was me. I said Ali Bongo is completely out to lunch. But for the sake of my poor backside which doesn't need thrashing with a piece of 4 x 2 please don't tell her that I told you.


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> It was me. I said Ali Bongo is completely out to lunch. But for the sake of my poor backside which doesn't need thrashing with a piece of 4 x 2 please don't tell her that I told you.


I promise, for the sake of your poor 4 x 2 backside which doesn't need thrashing, that I won't mention that it was you @Diabeticliberty who said that Ali Bongo is completely out to lunch. Scout's honour. 
she won't get it from me...


----------



## Amigo

I've just done a @Mark Parrott and walked into a cupboard door knocking myself sick and creating a lump the size of a small egg on the top of my head!  And yes hubbie did check to see if I'd broken the cupboard door! 
I'd dropped something putting it into the kitchen cupboard and when I stood up the door had swung open. 

Like the song goes...'all the stars are coming out tonight'. 

Hubbie would make me a hot cuppa but he's limping from where I kicked him!  Bless him, he was very concerned really


----------



## AlisonM

No, it wasn't the Desperate Liar wot clyped... It was a certain Welshman who should start running now.


----------



## FergusC

AlisonM said:


> As it happens dad would have been 92 today so, having defrosted, I'll have a hauf anna wee hauf in his memory please.


If it's in your Dad's memory, make sure they are proper Scots measures, not the tiny southern ones you get "down south"(i.e 1/4 gill not a 1/5 or 1/6)


----------



## Hazel

Is anyone serving this afternoon?

I would like a wee brandy and ginger please

PS I forgot to mention last week,.I was awarded Slimmer of the month for October
Woohoo.


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Is anyone serving this afternoon?
> 
> I would like a wee brandy and ginger please
> 
> PS I forgot to mention last week,.I was awarded Slimmer of the month for October
> Woohoo.



In that case I'm eating and drinking whatever Hazel is having please!


----------



## Hazel

I still have zillions to lose, sadly


----------



## Jonsi

AlisonM said:


> No, it wasn't the Desperate Liar wot clyped... It was a certain Welshman who should start running now.


built for comfort me...not speed. The only part of me that runs these days is my nose.
...and anyway, why beat on a fellow Celt when you can happily slap the arse of an Englishman (he won't complain and will probably ask for more!)


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> I still have zillions to lose, sadly



It's going the right way though Hazel  that's the important thing.


----------



## AlisonM

Jonsi said:


> ...and anyway, why beat on a fellow Celt when you can happily slap the arse of an Englishman (he won't complain and will probably ask for more!)


Hmm, good point. What on earth was I thinking?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> Is anyone serving this afternoon?
> 
> I would like a wee brandy and ginger please
> 
> PS I forgot to mention last week,.I was awarded Slimmer of the month for October
> Woohoo.




Well, well well you kept that one a bit quiet. To repeat myself well, well very well done. Slimmer of the week and now the month. There is no holding you back. You are doing fantastically and I am extremely proud of you


----------



## Amigo

I think he's left Big Mary in charge seeing as the Environmental Health have temporarily closed her place. She left a little while ago with what looked suspiciously like a bottle of Tequila stuffed up her anorak! 

(This is starting to get worrying...I really must get out more! Lol)


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> I've just done a @Mark Parrott and walked into a cupboard door knocking myself sick and creating a lump the size of a small egg on the top of my head!  And yes hubbie did check to see if I'd broken the cupboard door!
> I'd dropped something putting it into the kitchen cupboard and when I stood up the door had swung open.
> 
> Like the song goes...'all the stars are coming out tonight'.
> 
> Hubbie would make me a hot cuppa but he's limping from where I kicked him!  Bless him, he was very concerned really




I hope there's no permanent damage. Wood grain can take a while to show it's flaws and imperfections particularly when you hit it with an anvil or your head 

Hope you're feeling alright too


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hazel said:


> Is anyone serving this afternoon?
> 
> I would like a wee brandy and ginger please
> 
> PS I forgot to mention last week,.I was awarded Slimmer of the month for October
> Woohoo.


Slimmer of the week was good.  Slimmer of the month is brilliant!!!  So pleased for you my lovely.


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> I hope there's no permanent damage. Wood grain can take a while to show it's flaws and imperfections particularly when you hit it with an anvil or your head
> 
> Hope you're feeling alright too



I've got an egg like lump on my head just like a character out of the Beano!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

No way the Beano. After Viz that is my most important chronicle of the month. Oh yes and some utter garbage about client contracts and agreements **





** TO ANY OF MY MOST VALUED CLIENTS READING THIS I DIDN'T MEAN  YOU I MEANT MY OTHERS**


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, gang, I fell asleep around 3.30 (I think) and I've just woken up. If there's any chance of an evening off, I'd trust you lot to keep things shipshape, or at least barshape. I'm sure DL can work a bar legally (no convictions, CRB approved). I need an early night before my hospital trip tomorrow morning, because I need to be at my best lest they think I'm ill.

Actually, I'll tell you the truth. It's a full moon, so I've got to be locked in my cage in the cellar before the transformation. There, I've said it now. It feels better for coming out like that. I hope you don't think any the less of me, I'm just the same person but with occasional sheep slaughtering proclivities.


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> Sorry, gang, I fell asleep around 3.30 (I think) and I've just woken up. If there's any chance of an evening off, I'd trust you lot to keep things shipshape, or at least barshape. I'm sure DL can work a bar legally (no convictions, CRB approved). I need an early night before my hospital trip tomorrow morning, because I need to be at my best lest they think I'm ill.
> 
> Actually, I'll tell you the truth. It's a full moon, so I've got to be locked in my cage in the cellar before the transformation. There, I've said it now. It feels better for coming out like that. I hope you don't think any the less of me, I'm just the same person but with occasional sheep slaughtering proclivities.


You take care of yourself.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Sorry, gang, I fell asleep around 3.30 (I think) and I've just woken up. If there's any chance of an evening off, I'd trust you lot to keep things shipshape, or at least barshape. I'm sure DL can work a bar legally (no convictions, CRB approved). I need an early night before my hospital trip tomorrow morning, because I need to be at my best lest they think I'm ill.
> 
> Actually, I'll tell you the truth. It's a full moon, so I've got to be locked in my cage in the cellar before the transformation. There, I've said it now. It feels better for coming out like that. I hope you don't think any the less of me, I'm just the same person but with occasional sheep slaughtering proclivities.



You take a well earned night off Mike and I hope all goes well tomorrow. The quicker you get that Vit D boost the better! 

I've got the blood let tomorrow in readiness for the haematological consult and they're insisting on checking my b/p again. Always a bit of white coat hypertension because it's ok at home.

Don't rattle the cage too much, you'll frighten the locals!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Sorry, gang, I fell asleep around 3.30 (I think) and I've just woken up. If there's any chance of an evening off, I'd trust you lot to keep things shipshape, or at least barshape. I'm sure DL can work a bar legally (no convictions, CRB approved). I need an early night before my hospital trip tomorrow morning, because I need to be at my best lest they think I'm ill.
> 
> Actually, I'll tell you the truth. It's a full moon, so I've got to be locked in my cage in the cellar before the transformation. There, I've said it now. It feels better for coming out like that. I hope you don't think any the less of me, I'm just the same person but with occasional sheep slaughtering proclivities.




CRB is no longer done. It is now DABS as in Disclosure And Barring Service. I do actually hold one of these for teaching fly fishing. All of this notwithstanding I hope your hospital trip goes swimmingly and that they are able to do right by you.  For some reason which for the life of me I cannot understand I think you are an absolute bobby dazzler of a man and wish the very best for you young man. I really do hope it goes well for you


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, thanks for that. I'll let you know what transpires tomorrow,  even  though it's an assessment for colonoscopy, these GI people like to showboat in front of students. That's why I've got Andy the taxi driver to take me. He's ex army so he'll be able to extract me under fire.


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> Right gang, thanks for that. I'll let you know what transpires tomorrow,  even  though it's an assessment for colonoscopy, these GI people like to showboat in front of students. That's why I've got Andy the taxi driver to take me. He's ex army so he'll be able to extract me under fire.


Surname not McNabb, by any chance


----------



## AlisonM

Hope tomorrow goes well and don't worry about the bar, we'll take good care of it.


----------



## AlisonM

S'affy quiet here tonight. Why for is that? After all, the cat's away, we can play.


----------



## Amigo

AlisonM said:


> S'affy quiet here tonight. Why for is that? After all, the cat's away, we can play.



It's just a quiet, cold Monday in November Alison...hard to get stirred up about it. I'll have a drink if you're that side of the bar though. Surprise me!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I will have a Pimms blackberry and elderflower sundowner and while Doctor Zhivago is away you can all have one too. Just don't tell him I was dishing them out gratis


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> I will have a Pimms blackberry and elderflower sundowner and while Doctor Zhivago is away you can all have one too. Just don't tell him I was dishing them out gratis



Can we have chips with mayo whilst he's out!


----------



## Owen

Bratwurst and chips with mayo, lets drink the bar dry


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Can we have chips with mayo whilst he's out!




Not on your Nelly.  Mayo is wrong on just about every level there is. I don't wish to appear to be trying to fill Zhivago's vinyl leather look slippers but if you wish to indulge in that filthy mayo stuff best you find a burger bar and not a respectable den of vice and drunken iniquity like this one


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> Not on your Nelly.  Mayo is wrong on just about every level there is. I don't wish to appear to be trying to fill Zhivago's vinyl leather look slippers but if you wish to indulge in that filthy mayo stuff best you find a burger bar and not a respectable den of vice and drunken iniquity like this one


You wanted remain, lets enjoy some food German style


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Aw go on then chips with mayo - yeuk but just this once. I am too bloody soft I am


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> Aw go on then chips with mayo - yeuk but just this once. I am too bloody soft I am


Cracked like an egg


----------



## AlisonM

Diabeticliberty said:


> I will have a Pimms blackberry and elderflower sundowner and while Doctor Zhivago is away you can all have one too. Just don't tell him I was dishing them out gratis


Sounds good, I'll have one as you suggest, and I've got the chips frying, mayo is on the tables. 5 minutes.

@Amigo, if Demonic Libation's offer doesn't fetch you, how about a Skye's the Limit? intriguing mix of Talisker Skye, Lillet Blanc and Sage


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Owen said:


> Cracked like an egg




No clucking worries dear boy, no clucking worries


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I am just looking up the recipe for a 'Heated Affair'. I ain't got a clue what's in it by but I just love the sound of it. Ali Bongo let's have a heated affair


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Check out ma bad bwoy:

In a small warm wine glass add Tequila and hot apple cider. Float heavy cream. Garnish: Grate fresh Nutmeg over cream. 

Drinks are on the hoose


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> Check out ma bad bwoy:
> 
> In a small warm wine glass add Tequila and hot apple cider. Float heavy cream. Garnish: Grate fresh Nutmeg over cream.
> 
> Drinks are on the hoose



It's all sounding very Fifty Shades...with mayo


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> Check out ma bad bwoy:
> 
> In a small warm wine glass add Tequila and hot apple cider. Float heavy cream. Garnish: Grate fresh Nutmeg over cream.
> 
> Drinks are on the hoose


Theres a juice loose aboot this hoose


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hang on a minute. I am gonna write a book and call it Fifty Shades Of Mayo.


----------



## AlisonM

Diabeticliberty said:


> Ali Bongo let's have a heated affair


Don't be ridiculous, I'm a Highlander, we don't do heated.


----------



## Hazel

Can I please have a nightcap - a brandy and ginget


----------



## Diabeticliberty

On the last fishing trip I organised to Scotland the local Scottish roughy tuffys were all berating me for wearing just a tee shirt. Now I get some old toffee about Highlanders not doing hot. How very dare you


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hang on a minute. I am gonna write a book and call it Fifty Shades Of Mayo.



That'll do for me...it's popularity will spread like wildfire!


----------



## Owen

DL YOU NEED INE OF THESE
https://www.amazon.co.uk/5-11-Mens-...qid=1479161111&sr=8-15&keywords=tactical+kilt


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel my darlin in Doctor Zhivago's absence we are having a order a free drink and get another one free so you may have what's er your heart desires


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Owen said:


> DL YOU NEED INE OF THESE
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/5-11-Mens-...qid=1479161111&sr=8-15&keywords=tactical+kilt




Owen Goal I flatly refuse to wear anything even remotely Mrs Doubtfire related


----------



## AlisonM

Diabeticliberty said:


> On the last fishing trip I organised to Scotland the local Scottish roughy tuffys were all berating me for wearing just a tee shirt. Now I get some old toffee about Highlanders not doing hot. How very dare you


No wonder, you can get arrested for wearing just a t-shirt.


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> Owen Goal I flatly refuse to wear anything even remotely Mrs Doubtfire related


They come in DPM so you can stalk ye salmon, no underpants required. Also available with magazine pouch. The golfers version has tees for your balls.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I had booked a whole fishing beat for my guests and myself. I was paying good shillings and could not understand their objection to my mankini


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Owen said:


> They come in DPM so you can stalk ye salmon, no underpants required. Also available with magazine pouch. The golfers version has tees for your balls.




I prefer to keep my balls in satin underpants


----------



## Jonsi

Good evening... can I have a pint of pint please DL and, seeing as it's a free bar, I'll have some Bombay Mix too. I know that Kilwinning puts all the bills onto an account called 'DL'. It stands for... erm... Doctor's Libations... so put all tonight's drinks onto that.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I did keep my billiard balls in a triangle once


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> Good evening... can I have a pint of pint please DL and, seeing as it's a free bar, I'll have some Bombay Mix too. I know that Kilwinning puts all the bills onto an account called 'DL'. It stands for... erm... Doctor's Libations... so put all tonight's drinks onto that.




Jonsi bach you are being restricted to milk only. If you don't behave yourself you will, only get that UHT shit too so best you play nice


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> I did keep my billiard balls in a triangle once


Do eunuchs have to worry about such things


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Just for you Owen Goal a  song about eunuchs


----------



## Diabeticliberty

We could have a singalong to the eunuch song. A bit like cutyerknoboffkaraoke


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> Just for you Owen Goal a  song about eunuchs



I recognise that karaoke singer in the picture, he goes in our pub. Called Gerupta Singh


----------



## Jonsi

Psst! Owen... power appears to have gone to DL's head. Can you get me a pint of cocktail while he's not looking? ta muchly.


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> Psst! Owen... power appears to have gone to DL's head. Can you get me a pint of cocktail while he's not looking? ta muchly.


Enjoy


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi how could you? Milk is the food of the gods. A bit like nectar but in a red top bottle. Get it down you it makes perfect sense


----------



## Owen

Seeing as its an impromptu karaoke; shall we have a rendition of "you canay shove your granny off a bus"


----------



## Diabeticliberty

The next cocktail going absolutely have one free and get another one free is the Rodriguez Sour. I am dishing them out in honour of President-elect Donald Duck and his quackers nation


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Oh ye cannae kick yer granny cos she is yer mammy's mammy oh ye cannae kick yer granny off a bus


----------



## Amigo

Before I'm off to my bed, I'll have a special Trump cocktail please...a Mexican Wave


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Buenos dios Amigo one Mexican Wave coming right up would you like a kevlar  vest with it?


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Jonsi how could you? Milk is the food of the gods. A bit like nectar but in a red top bottle. Get it down you it makes perfect sense


Rice pudding is the food of the gods.

Red top?? I'll go as low as green top but never milk that's as weak as weasel's widdle.


----------



## Amigo

Jonsi said:


> Rice pudding is the food of the gods.
> 
> Red top?? I'll go as low as green top but never milk that's as weak as weasel's widdle.



Well I'll leave you guys arguing over cow juice and say good night's apiece. Sleep well x


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi bach full skimmed milk will turn you into a goddamned sexual tyrannosaurus just like me


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Well I'll leave you guys arguing over cow juice and say good night's apiece. Sleep well x





Good night missus X


----------



## Owen

Can I get a Mexican wall banger


----------



## Diabeticliberty

We don't do maid service but my aunty will do almost anything for a free drink and a lift home


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Please don't tell my uncle


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Well folks help,yourselves to whatever floats your canoe. I'm away to dream of supermodels with a penchant for chocolate


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> I've just done a @Mark Parrott and walked into a cupboard door knocking myself sick and creating a lump the size of a small egg on the top of my head!  And yes hubbie did check to see if I'd broken the cupboard door!
> I'd dropped something putting it into the kitchen cupboard and when I stood up the door had swung open.
> 
> Like the song goes...'all the stars are coming out tonight'.
> 
> Hubbie would make me a hot cuppa but he's limping from where I kicked him!  Bless him, he was very concerned really


Oh you silly bugger!  I'm still wondering if my swollen optic nerve is a result to my head vs door frame debacle.  Still waiting for CT appt but got letter for next eye check up on 7 dec.


----------



## Jonsi

I'm off to T42 to see if I can lay my hands on Mary's baps ...with triple bacon filling. Enviromental Health have given her a certificate (cycling proficiency I think) so she's back open for business. The good thing is they never turned to Tea urn off, so it should be nicely mashed by now. I've noticed that she's put new cardboard down behind the counter and new fly-papers have gone up. She's also put some new signage up in the Gents that says "_Now Wash Your Hand_" ...she'll be putting Izal in there next.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> I'm off to T42 to see if I can lay my hands on Mary's baps ...with triple bacon filling. Enviromental Health have given her a certificate (cycling proficiency I think) so she's back open for business. The good thing is they never turned to Tea urn off, so it should be nicely mashed by now. I've noticed that she's put new cardboard down behind the counter and new fly-papers have gone up. She's also put some new signage up in the Gents that says "_Now Wash Your Hand_" ...she'll be putting Izal in there next.




Traitor, traitor dirty traitor. Mary has nothing for you that we cannot serve up here. I've even washed the tomato ketchup out of my beard from yesterday's breakfast in anticipation of the breakfast rush I was expecting. Dr Zhivago threatened to tan my arse with some heavy duty electrical cable if I didn't sell all the out of dat.......erm mature bacon that he has stored up.


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Traitor, traitor dirty traitor. Mary has nothing for you that we cannot serve up here


I can think of a couple of things ...a warming 3 bar heater, ready mixed brown and red sauce (mebbe that's three things)


----------



## mikeyB

Right you lot, I'm back from my hospital appointment. Found out one thing. I don't have chronic pancreatitis like the specialist said, I've got chronic exocrine pancreatic insufficiency. Aye, right. Big difference. I didn't argue. Any way, the pretty medical student with the very nice bottom took my blood pressure, which was surprisingly normal.  So, colonoscopy in the next three or four weeks. Picolax here we come. Yummy

Next up, haircut tomorrow morning. I don't think I can cope with all this excitement


----------



## Marsbartoastie

It's just one long round of hedonism with your Mikey.  I don't know how you stand the pace


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Next up, haircut tomorrow morning. I don't think I can cope with all this excitement


I read that as excrement ...wondered if you'd started the colonoscopy yourself, in anticipation.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I read that as excrement ...wondered if you'd started the colonoscopy yourself, in anticipation.


Eye test for Jonsi!


----------



## Jonsi

I've been down to T42 this morning ...Mary's Baps were absolutely fantastic, resplendent and glistening with globules of fresh bacon fat slowly dripping off 'em. Nom Nom Nom - couldn't wait to sink my gnashers into 'em.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

[QUOTE="mikeyB, post: 653869, member: 15941"
Next up, haircut tomorrow morning. I don't think I can cope with all this excitement[/QUOTE]
What are you thinking of in terms of style?  I'm rather taken with this forward looking approach to hair and beard:


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I've been down to T42 this morning ...Mary's Baps were absolutely fantastic, resplendent and glistening with globules of fresh bacon fat slowly dripping off 'em. Nom Nom Nom - couldn't wait to sink my gnashers into 'em.


If you don't cool your heels you'll get barred.  I've heard Mary's old man moaning about all the drool on the floor after you've been in for breakfast.  They're even contemplating the introduction of serviettes...quite a step for the humble T42.


----------



## mikeyB

That's not drool, Marsbar, it's the wet patch*

And by the way, it'll probably be a number 2 buzzcut, cos I like to look like a hard man.

* leaky pipe in the ceiling


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> That's not drool, Marsbar, it's the wet patch*
> 
> And by the way, it'll probably be a number 2 buzzcut, cos I like to look like a hard man.
> 
> * leaky pipe in the ceiling


It's difficult to argue with a hard man image for a publican.  Some of the ruffians you get in here need to be 'handled'.  

On the subject of masculine embellishment...on Saturday we shall be 'treated' to the unveiling of the Drooling Lunatic's new facial fuzz.  I shall take photos for us to snigger at...I mean admire.


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> If you don't cool your heels you'll get barred.  I've heard Mary's old man moaning about all the drool on the floor after you've been in for breakfast.  They're even contemplating the introduction of serviettes...quite a step for the humble T42.


She's only contemplating serviettes, not a done deal yet ...and as for drooling over hot bacon baps...well who wouldn't? (apart from Veggies, Vegans and weight fascists!)


----------



## Jonsi

...and people who've had a Humourectomy


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> She's only contemplating serviettes, not a done deal yet ...and as for drooling over hot bacon baps...well who wouldn't? (apart from Veggies, Vegans and weight fascists!)


Veggies, vegans, weight fascists...even they drool over bacon baps.  They're only human.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

...and  my Jewish friends assure me that all bacon served at hotel breakfast buffets is kosher.


----------



## FergusC

mikeyB said:


> It's an outreach clinic from Glasgow, and the consulting room has an outrageously beautiful view out over the sound of Mull.


But shame about the view of the colonoscopy though


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> ...and  my Jewish friends assure me that all bacon served at hotel breakfast buffets is kosher.



Glad your appointment went well Mike and you're raring to go now. Thankfully I have no interest in Mary's baps but I'll confess she does provide mayo with everything (though it's a generic bottle from the cash and carry).

Just had my bloods taken from the phlebotomist who clearly should head up the ladies darts team. Four painful attempts later she hit a flow but by then my b/p was heading upwards and not reliable enough for my check. I told the nurse I have a state of the art machine at home and could be trusted to report back any problems.

Ready for a over stuffed bacon bun and a latte myself


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbar, the difference between my bacon and that stuff down the road, is that mine is dry cured from outdoor reared Gloucester Old Spot piggies, whereas hers are just offcuts after the porcine insulin and Creon producers have finished up. 

Quality counts in this bar. I know some of the customers wouldn't know quality if it slapped them around their face, but it's my standards I have to maintain, even for the Welsh. It's a forlorn task, but you have to try.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Glad your appointment went well Mike and you're raring to go now. Thankfully I have no interest in Mary's baps but I'll confess she does provide mayo with everything (though it's a generic bottle from the cash and carry).
> 
> Just had my bloods taken from the phlebotomist who clearly should head up the ladies darts team. Four painful attempts later she hit a flow but by then my b/p was heading upwards and not reliable enough for my check. I told the nurse I have a state of the art machine at home and could be trusted to report back any problems.
> 
> Ready for a over stuffed bacon bun and a latte myself


Hi Amigo, good to see the NHS phlebotomists are sticking to their usual standards.

Right, one extra bacon bun, and a latte coming up. Enjoy


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Quality counts in this bar. I know some of the customers wouldn't know quality if it slapped them around their face, but it's my standards I have to maintain, even for the Welsh. It's a forlorn task, but you have to try.


what's that word I'm searching for ...oh yes, that's it ...*CREEP!*


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I fancy sausage.  Bacon is all well and good, but sometimes only a sausage will hit the spot.  Perhaps a nice lightly spiced Lincolnshire, caramelised on the outside and served with fried onions in a crusty bap. Mmmm


----------



## mikeyB

I can do that for you, though the lightly spiced sausages are hand made by my suppliers rather than strictly Lincolnshire style. 6 minutes, and it's yours. Want a drink with that? Tea's probably the best match.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I can do that for you, though the lightly spiced sausages are hand made by my suppliers rather than strictly Lincolnshire style. 6 minutes, and it's yours. Want a drink with that? Tea's probably the best match.


I'm not a tea drinker.  A nice glass of chilled full cream milk would hit the spot.  Do you have a supplier with a Jersey herd?  If not, I've never had Aberdeen Angus milk...but I'd be willing to give it a go.


----------



## Ljc

Ooh can I have a sausage and egg crusty white roll with a pint of latte please


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> I fancy sausage.  Bacon is all well and good, but sometimes only a sausage will hit the spot.  Perhaps a nice lightly spiced Lincolnshire, caramelised on the outside and served with fried onions in a crusty bap. Mmmm



I'm not entirely sure why I read your words whilst imagining Sid James leering over your shoulder, cackling naughtily and making lewd noises Toastie!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Right you lot, I'm back from my hospital appointment. Found out one thing. I don't have chronic pancreatitis like the specialist said, I've got chronic exocrine pancreatic insufficiency. Aye, right. Big difference. I didn't argue. Any way, the pretty medical student with the very nice bottom took my blood pressure, which was surprisingly normal.  So, colonoscopy in the next three or four weeks. Picolax here we come. Yummy
> 
> Next up, haircut tomorrow morning. I don't think I can cope with all this excitement





Yay Doctor Atlarge I am glad they didn't cut off your..........allowance . How is your diagnosis different from what you thought you had and can it be treated effectively? I would hate for your minimalist report to suggest that you are hiding something from us. Are you going to be alright? Will it fix


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> I'm not entirely sure why I read your words whilst imagining Sid James leering over your shoulder, cackling naughtily and making lewd noises Toastie!


I imagine that it's because there's usually some Sid James type doing just that somewhere nearby.


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'm not a tea drinker.  A nice glass of chilled full cream milk would hit the spot.  Do you have a supplier with a Jersey herd?  If not, I've never had Aberdeen Angus milk...but I'd be willing to give it a go.


I've got jersey full cream milk, so I can give you that. The only things that drink Aberdeen Angus milk are Aberdeen Angus calves.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'm not a tea drinker.  A nice glass of chilled full cream milk would hit the spot.  Do you have a supplier with a Jersey herd?  If not, I've never had Aberdeen Angus milk...but I'd be willing to give it a go.




On that very subject. What do you need to make a bull sweat? 
*
*
*
*
*
*
A Tight jersey of course


----------



## Amigo

I read that you newly diagnosed condition is very common in dogs Mike?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Marsbartoastie said:


> I imagine that it's because there's usually some Sid James type doing just that somewhere nearby.



EDIT: And as if on cue...one has arrived.


----------



## Ljc

Diabeticliberty said:


> Yay Doctor Atlarge I am glad they didn't cut off your..........allowance . How is your diagnosis different from what you thought you had and can it be treated effectively? I would hate for your minimalist report to suggest that you are hiding something from us. Are you going to be alright? Will it fix


I'm no medic but it sound to me like, same meat different gravy.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> I read that you newly diagnosed condition is very common in dogs Mike?




Spooky coincidence. Doctor Atlarge has got distemper too


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> Yay Doctor Atlarge I am glad they didn't cut off your..........allowance . How is your diagnosis different from what you thought you had and can it be treated effectively? I would hate for your minimalist report to suggest that you are hiding something from us. Are you going to be alright? Will it fix


The guy changed the diagnosis cos he's a GI specialist, not a pancreas specialist. It's just words, like when you go to the doc with back pain and he tells you you've got lumbago.


----------



## Amigo

I'm off out now folks but will look forward to your company for a few drinkies and Bombay mix later on


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> The guy changed the diagnosis cos he's a GI specialist, not a pancreas specialist. It's just words, like when you go to the doc with back pain and he tells you you've got lumbago.




How successful is treatment?


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Ooh can I have a sausage and egg crusty white roll with a pint of latte please


Course you can, Ljc, coming right up, while these peasants discuss my panoply of medical conditions


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I read that you newly diagnosed condition is very common in dogs Mike?


Woof


----------



## Hazel

Mike - goo1d to have you back and on good form

Sorry to hear of the diagnosis, but at least now you know.     

Once you have served the masses, you you organise  for me a roll and scrambled egg and yes a pot of tea

Cheers


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Course you can, Ljc, coming right up, while these peasants discuss my panoply of medical conditions




I bet all medical staff present must have really marveled at your bedside manner? Even now I see a load of Victor Meldrewlookeelikee medical students lined up at the mirrors in the staff toilets giving it 'I don't believe it'


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> How successful is treatment?


I wasn't so much a change of diagnosis, as a smartass remark to impress the medical student with the nice bum. Changes nothing, I just carry on taking Creon from American piggies with food. End stage is a burnt out pancreas, ideally.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Mike - goo1d to have you back and on good form
> 
> Sorry to hear of the diagnosis, but at least now you know.
> 
> Once you have served the masses, you you organise  for me a roll and scrambled egg and yes a pot of tea
> 
> Cheers


Hiya Hazel, Queen of the Weight Losers, we are not worthy.

But I will supply you with a special zero carb scrambled egg with roll and a pot of Scottish Blend


----------



## mikeyB

Right, I must depart for an hour or so for a trip to the shop for papers, and lunch. Back when replete


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Right, I must depart for an hour or so for a trip to the shop for papers, and lunch. Back when replete


has he gone to iron his kilt or somefink?
He _says_ he's off for the papers or to iron his iPad or whatever but have you noticed that he slopes off almost every day around about this time ...I reckon there's something going on.
I've seen The Wicker Man and I reckon it's not too far from a documentary in those parts of Scotland. _Woooo-ooooo-oooo _


----------



## mikeyB

Alright, I admit it, I just sneak out to have my way with the blonde lady who runs the B&B across the road. That's why I come back exhausted. It's position 73 that does me in. BxK, check.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Alright, I admit it, I just sneak out to have my way with the blonde lady who runs the B&B across the road. That's why I come back exhausted. It's position 73 that does me in. BxK, check.


What a fantasist.  Check the TV listings.  He's probably watching Neighbours.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Aside: An old friend's husband went out for a run every day and always came back exhausted.  It turned out that he ran down the valley to see his mistress and after their daily tryst she gave him a lift back...leaving him just a few hundred yards to run.  What a hoo-ha!


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Alright, I admit it, I just sneak out to have my way with the blonde lady who runs the B&B across the road. That's why I come back exhausted. It's position 73 that does me in. BxK, check.


A likely tale ...you've been off dancing in a circle skyclad while Lord Summerisle looks on approvingly _(pervert)_ haven't you?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Alright, I admit it, I just sneak out to have my way with the blonde lady who runs the B&B across the road. That's why I come back exhausted. It's position 73 that does me in. BxK, check.


If you can't manage 73 just do position 72.5...it's close enough.


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Alright, I admit it, I just sneak out to have my way with the blonde lady who runs the B&B across the road. That's why I come back exhausted. It's position 73 that does me in. BxK, check.





Yea, but will you tell your consultant that is the reason for your fatique


----------



## Diabeticliberty

What a crackpot film


----------



## Amigo

Well I was missing at the same time as Mike but I wouldn't want to start a rumour!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Alright, I admit it, I just sneak out to have my way with the blonde lady who runs the B&B across the road. That's why I come back exhausted. It's position 73 that does me in. BxK, check.



Anyone who manages 73 will have their mobility allowance confiscated and made to sign on for manual labour!


----------



## Owen

Amigo said:


> Anyone who manages 73 will have their mobility allowance confiscated and made to sign on for manual labour!


A 73 involves 4 carers, he's trying to up his mobility allowance.


----------



## Amigo

Owen said:


> A 73 involves 4 carers, he's trying to up his mobility allowance.



Actually I take that back...73 is the 'curled angel' and probably the least physically taxing. Not that I know anything about these things obviously!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

To be honest I've only ever gone as far as 69.  What a 73 involves is a complete mystery to me


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> To be honest I've only ever gone as far as 69.  What a 73 involves is a complete mystery to me



Toastie, I really could answer that but I fear my reputation would be forever in the gutter!


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> To be honest I've only ever gone as far as 69.  What a 73 involves is a complete mystery to me


stopped when you got to the bottom of it, yeah?



Amigo said:


> Toastie, I really could answer that but I fear my reputation would be forever in the gutter!


you mean _STAY_ in the gutter surely ??


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> stopped when you got to the bottom of it, yeah?
> 
> you mean _STAY_ in the gutter surely ??



Listen to Jonsi taking the high ground


----------



## Marsbartoastie

The Prone Tiger...I looked it up.  Seems like a pretty cushy one for the bloke IMO


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> The Prone Tiger...I looked it up.  Seems like a pretty cushy one for the bloke IMO


You just had to look it up


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Knowledge is power Owen


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> Knowledge is power Owen


Electricity is Power ...and Gas ...and Oil plus its derivatives ...and Water under pressure ...don't think we're ready for knowledge powered cars yet


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Have you never tried the bucking bronco? Grip on for dear life from behind and say 'Your best friend loves it like this too'


----------



## mikeyB

It was in fact a sideways reference to the Bonzo Dog Doo Dah Band track Kama Sutra, which contains the line "in position 72 you were me and I was you". Certainly exposed some interesting areas of knowledge among the ladies. 

69 always causes arguments about broken promises.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> It was in fact a sideways reference to the Bonzo Dog Doo Dah Band track Kama Sutra, which contains the line "in position 72 you were me and I was you". Certainly exposed some interesting areas of knowledge among the ladies.
> 
> 69 always causes arguments about broken promises.



That's because it's usually a 68...'you do me and I'll owe you one!'


----------



## Amigo

Now you're back I'll have something sedate to drink please


----------



## mikeyB

Anyway, speaking of fantasy sex, it's Anni-Frid Lyngstad's birthday today, so guess what - it's an ABBA night on the jukebox. Anni-Frid is 71 today. All the hits will be on board, plus their last ever single (and my favourite) The Day Before You Came, a beautifully constructed eerie and disconcerting song made special by Anni-Frid's haunting operatic backing vocal.

Choose your own favourite, and get a free play if you give your reasons for choosing it.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> That's because it's usually a 68...'you do me and I'll owe you one!'




I always pay my debts in full and on time. Usually with interest


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Now you're back I'll have something sedate to drink please


Sedate and alcoholic, I've got a lovely amontillado chilling that would suit the bill, so here's a schooner of that


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Sedate and alcoholic, I've got a lovely amontillado chilling that would suit the bill, so here's a schooner of that



Ooo lovely! Actually I could just fancy one of those


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> That's because it's usually a 68...'you do me and I'll owe you one!'


That's not the usual argument...far from it, in fact.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Anyway, speaking of fantasy sex, it's Anni-Frid Lyngstad's birthday today, so guess what - it's an ABBA night on the jukebox. Anni-Frid is 71 today. All the hits will be on board, plus their last ever single (and my favourite) The Day Before You Came, a beautifully constructed eerie and disconcerting song made special by Anni-Frid's haunting operatic backing vocal.
> 
> Choose your own favourite, and get a free play if you give your reasons for choosing it.


Can you please play 'Chiquitita' ...I think it's fabulously constructed but finishes way too early should go on for at least another 3 minutes once those drums and the piano pull in. I don't think ABBA had a bad song to their name but that's my all time fave ...and some Bombay Mix ...and a pint of sherry ...the proper Cyprus stuff, none of your Spanish muck for me.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> icolax here we come. Yummy


Pickled onions m'dear. As I worked my way through the muck, they were the only thing that could cut through that disgusting taste. I had one after every glass of the horrid concoction. I pray I never have to do that again, twice in two weeks was two times too many.


----------



## Amigo

Abba is all a bit too popsy whopsy for my taste I'm afraid...

Any tapas on offer with that sherry? (Preferably not Bombay mix related)


----------



## mikeyB

Starting early, Jonsi. Sure you can have a pint of Cyprus sherry, I always have a few bottles in for cooking and lending to Father Delaney for the communion. And some Bombay mix. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Abba is all a bit too popsy whopsy for my taste I'm afraid...
> 
> Any tapas on offer with that sherry? (Preferably not Bombay mix related)


I used to think the same until I really listened to the words and the perfectly produced music. Abba were far, far more than a pop group. You will grow into them.

I've got some Sainsbury's Tapas Selection, if that'll pass muster?


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> I used to think the same until I really listened to the words and the perfectly produced music. Abba were far, far more than a pop group. You will grow into them.
> 
> I've got some Sainsbury's Tapas Selection, if that'll pass muster?


Wot he said. The lyrics are really surprising at times.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I used to think the same until I really listened to the words and the perfectly produced music. Abba were far, far more than a pop group. You will grow into them.
> 
> I've got some Sainsbury's Tapas Selection, if that'll pass muster?



That'll do nicely Mike. I've just booked a little Spanish break for next year so am thinking of the delicious offerings in our favourite tapas bar


----------



## AlisonM

How about a gallon or so of Sangria to go with the Tapas?


----------



## mikeyB

Coming your way, Alison, though not quite a gallon, that's most unladylike. A pint should suffice.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

May I have Dancing Queen please.  It reminds me of when I was young and sweet...only 17.  That was me back in 1976/77.

Last year my mum and dad were going to an Abba night and I suggested that my mum went as The Dancing  Queen.  She wore a white dress, long white gloves, a plastic tiara, lashings of costume jewellery and a sash with a big '17 today' badge on it.  She looked a treat and they had a smashing time.  Happy days.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Coming your way, Alison, though not quite a gallon, that's most unladylike. A pint should suffice.


I was planning on sharing it, but now.... nope.


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> May I have Dancing Queen please.  It reminds me of when I was young and sweet...only 17.  That was me back in 1976/77.
> 
> Last year my mum and dad were going to an Abba night and I suggested that my mum went as The Dancing  Queen.  She wore a white dress, long white gloves, a plastic tiara, lashings of costume jewellery and a sash with a big '17 today' badge on it.  She looked a treat and they had a smashing time.  Happy days.


It's years since I mixed a Dancing Queen, but I think I can manage it.

Yup, here you go, now you are older and sweeter


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> It's years since I mixed a Dancing Queen, but I think I can manage it.
> 
> Yup, here you go, now you are older and sweeter


Sometimes you surpass yourself Mikey.  I was pretty sure I'd just lined myself up to receive something aged and bitter.  Thanks mate.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I have a kind of love/hate thing with Abba.  The people that annoy me the most in my life like Abba.  I liked them as a kid & hated them as a teen & in my 20's, but like you say, Mike, their lyrics are very good.  Love The Day Before You Came.  Hate Dancing Queen.  Though they did a song called Bang A Boomerang.  What the hell was that all about!


----------



## mikeyB

Fair comment, Mark. Too early for an aperitif?


----------



## Owen

Mark Parrott said:


> I have a kind of love/hate thing with Abba.  The people that annoy me the most in my life like Abba.  I liked them as a kid & hated them as a teen & in my 20's, but like you say, Mike, their lyrics are very good.  Love The Day Before You Came.  Hate Dancing Queen.  Though they did a song called Bang A Boomerang.  What the hell was that all about!


You do seem to be sporting an ABBAesque look.


----------



## mikeyB

No he isn't. Looks like a younger Tony Iommi. Hardly Abba.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> No he isn't. Looks like a younger Tony Iommi. Hardly Abba.


Looks more like Liam Gallagher to me.


----------



## Hazel

Evening everyone.    I am running very late tonight - just about to sit to dinner.   Can I have a white wine spritzer please.

Cheers


----------



## mikeyB

Evening, your majesty, one white wine spritzer coming up. 

I trust you are keeping well in the chilly weather?


----------



## Jonsi

Nom nom nom... had a small Shepherds pie for my tea... may I please have another pint of Cyprus Sherry? (see how refayned it makes one). Have you got Nobby's Nuts?


----------



## Amigo

Enjoy your evening folks. I won't be in tonight, got a heavy day tomorrow doing some work after a period away.


----------



## AlisonM

Amigo said:


> Enjoy your evening folks. I won't be in tonight, got a heavy day tomorrow doing some work after a period away.


Ah yes, the curse of the drinking classes, you have my sympathy.


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> Nom nom nom... had a small Shepherds pie for my tea... may I please have another pint of Cyprus Sherry? (see how refayned it makes one). Have you got Nobby's Nuts?


I can get you a pint of Cyprus Sherry, but I haven't got Nobby's Nuts, and he hasn't got mine, sorry.


----------



## Amigo

AlisonM said:


> Ah yes, the curse of the drinking classes, you have my sympathy.



Oh it's not a full time commitment Alison, I've been fortunate to hand in my wage slave ticket! Normal service will be resumed soon


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hi guys!  Thought i had better pop in.  I'll have the pair of teeth if the offer is still there, Doc.


----------



## mikeyB

You can't have an aperitif after you've eaten. Honestly, the way some of these customers were brung up. If you like, I could serve you a nice Negroni, which like OS, works before or after the main course.


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> You can't have an aperitif after you've eaten. Honestly, the way some of these customers were brung up. If you like, I could serve you a nice Negroni, which like OS, works before or after the main course.


I'll have one of them then please.


----------



## AlisonM

I fancy a comforting wee night cap. What's available?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Off to bed now.  Night night.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, one Negroni for Mark, who has had  a stressful day, so it's on the house.

Now, Alison, anything is available in the nightcap range, a glass of Port, a Cognac perhaps, a find single malt. Just name your pleasure, or better still, choose a drink


----------



## AlisonM

Hmm, a glass of port sounds good to me.


----------



## mikeyB

Coming up, Alison, finest ruby.


----------



## Hazel

Can I have a Remy Martin


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry I'm late, but of course you can. For reasons which I don't really want to go into, we almost named our daughter Remy, but sense prevailed. 

Goodnight, sleep tight x


----------



## Hazel

Thanks - you too Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, locking up. I'm going to find a blues man or mad guitar hero birthday tomorrow if it kills me, I can feel a groundswell of unrest at what's been filling up the jukebox lately. Wish me luck.

Goodnight all


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> For reasons which I don't really want to go into, we almost named our daughter Remy, but sense prevailed.
> 
> Goodnight, sleep tight x


I'm just thankful mum brought dad to his senses, if she had let him have hi way, my middle name would have been Mildred (till I was able to change it that is


----------



## Martin Canty

mikeyB said:


> we almost named our daughter Remy


Well, Mike, a few years ago we named out new puppies Captain & Coke...... Common sense prevailed in the morning & they got renamed Shelby & Tasha.....


----------



## mikeyB

To spare you months of agony at DLs hands, I'd amend that post,  LJc, to a few anonymous asterisks. Only we would know, then


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Ljc said:


> I'm just thankful mum brought dad to his senses, if she had let him have hi way, my middle name would have been Mildred (till I was able to change it that is




Yaaaaaay Ljc pay Doctor Atlarge no heed. Mildred is a fine name. So fine in fact had I had the foresight I would have adopted the name Mildredliberty instead of the one I ended up using. I may still start calling myself Mildred at weekends since I no longer get kicks out of calling myself Beryl


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Just playing catchup on this thread...
Mildred is one of my favourite names LJC.  It's right up there with Delia in my book.
I once had a little holiday romance with a guy named Remy.
My dad wanted to call me Annie.  Sanity prevailed and I got it as a middle name.  Otherwise I'd have gone through life with the strap-line 'get yer gun'.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Just playing catchup on this thread...
> Mildred is one of my favourite names LJC.  It's right up there with Delia in my book.
> I once had a little holiday romance with a guy named Remy.
> My dad wanted to call me Annie.  Sanity prevailed and I got it as a middle name.  Otherwise I'd have gone through life with the strap-line 'get yer gun'.




I didn't realise you had a gun. You normally just shoot me down on here with harsh language. I do have a penchant for ladies in lipstick with shotguns and rifles. Bring one to Leeds on Saturday and we can play 'Last Chance Saloon' if you like


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Ok, locking up. I'm going to find a blues man or mad guitar hero birthday tomorrow if it kills me, I can feel a groundswell of unrest at what's been filling up the jukebox lately. Wish me luck.
> 
> Goodnight all


Blind Lemon Meringue Pie Smith & Pork Belly Jones are on tour at the moment. Their 1960 release of Trenchfoot Lewis' "_Git, you mangey hound_" is considered a classic. Recently collaborating with Lady Gaga on "_Crows Feet dun stompin'_" and with Will.I.Am on a remake of Clarence 'Honky' White's 1931 Depression Blues great "_you so sweet you gots di-beetus beat_" they're much in demand (usually bailiffs or the Police). They'll work for beer, grits and Bombay Mix. I know their tour manager - Hymie Schleimball, I can give him a call if you want?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> I didn't realise you had a gun. You normally just shoot me down on here with harsh language. I do have a penchant for ladies in lipstick with shotguns and rifles. Bring one to Leeds on Saturday and we can play 'Last Chance Saloon' if you like


I'll hunt out my buckskin skirt, but we'll need a pub with wild west style swing doors and a honky-tonk piano!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'll hunt out my buckskin skirt, but we'll need a pub with wild west style swing doors and a honky-tonk piano!




Speaking of honky tonk pianos the piece I got given from last night's lesson is going to make my fingers bleed. It is somewhat challenging and quite fast and very, very, very busy indeed


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Blind Lemon Meringue Pie Smith & Pork Belly Jones are on tour at the moment. Their 1960 release of Trenchfoot Lewis' "_Git, you mangey hound_" is considered a classic. Recently collaborating with Lady Gaga on "_Crows Feet dun stompin'_" and with Will.I.Am on a remake of Clarence 'Honky' White's 1931 Depression Blues great "_you so sweet you gots di-beetus beat_" they're much in demand (usually bailiffs or the Police). They'll work for beer, grits and Bombay Mix. I know their tour manager - Hymie Schleimball, I can give him a call if you want?


I loved Blind Lemon's treatment of _'If I ain't got it, you don't need it'.  _His cross-over blues/opera album featuring Jessie Norman was a milestone in the genre.  Who can forget tracks like _'I wish I was a guy, then I could go out with a woman like me' and 'How did you get so ugly overnight?'_


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Speaking of honky tonk pianos the piece I got given from last night's lesson is going to make my fingers bleed. It is somewhat challenging and quite fast and very, very, very busy indeed


Chop-Chop sticks?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Speaking of honky tonk pianos the piece I got given from last night's lesson is going to make my fingers bleed. It is somewhat challenging and quite fast and very, very, very busy indeed


As long as it keeps you busy and away from traffic and steamy windows then your teacher is doing a service to the community.


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> As long as it keeps you busy and away from traffic and steamy windows then your teacher is doing a service to the community.


when were you put on Community Service DL?? ...and for why?
it wasn't the _'Look Mummy, that man has a worm!_' incident in Tesco's freezer aisle again was it?


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang. I'm not booking Blind Lemon, last time I did he caused significant injury when he insisted on playing a game of darts before his show. A customer with an18g. Tungsten dart in his forehead went for him, shouting "Are you f****** blind?" before swinging Lemon's £1200 National Steel guitar round and bringing it down of Lemon's bald pate. In the ensuing fracas, Lemon said he was never setting foot in this bar as long as he lived. He picked up his gear, and took three goes at getting out of the front door.

I looked out of the window as he left. He took off his dark glasses, opened the boot of a Bentley parked outside, stepped round and got in the drivers seat, and disappeared off into the night.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> To spare you months of agony at DLs hands, I'd amend that post,  LJc, to a few anonymous asterisks. Only we would know, then


Ta but I'm too late lol.


----------



## mikeyB

Forgot to say, I'm off for a haircut and full relief massage this morning in the metropolis of Tobermory, so it's a self service morning. I do apologise for this interruption in normal abuse.

See you later


----------



## Jonsi

T42's open and Mary has a Special Offer of *2 for the price of 2* on her baps this morning with free Tea* and Coffee*
_(*you pay only for the hot water)_


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> T42's open and Mary has a Special Offer of *2 for the price of 2* on her baps this morning with free Tea* and Coffee*
> _(*you pay only for the hot water)_


Mary has just had a 'back door delivery' from the condemned meat man.  The stuff is only good for a couple of hours so she's doing a full English for 50p while stocks last.  It's OK as long as you don't mind the blue dye on the bacon.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Forgot to say, I'm off for a haircut and full relief massage this morning in the metropolis of Tobermory, so it's a self service morning. I do apologise for this interruption in normal abuse.
> 
> See you later


Do you go to Josie Jump in the yellow house for your massage?  As a fully qualified fitness instructor and sport injury specialist I'm sure she'll deliver the goods.


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> Mary has just had a 'back door delivery' from the condemned meat man.  The stuff is only good for a couple of hours so she's doing a full English for 50p while stocks last.  It's OK as long as you don't mind the blue dye on the bacon.


I'd just like to point out that in the phrase 'condemned meat man' it is the man who has been condemned, not the meat.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

At the old cattle market in Nottingham I once saw a hand written sign that said 'Damaged Chickens'.  This was something of an understatement.  They weren't simply damaged...they were dead.


----------



## Hazel

I will pass on the morning bacon roll.
Don't fancy condemned meat, or delivery man


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> when were you put on Community Service DL?? ...and for why?
> it wasn't the _'Look Mummy, that man has a worm!_' incident in Tesco's freezer aisle again was it?




Now look here you Roy Cropper lookeelikee. Your Coronation Street cafe might take a visit from Mary and her heavies and I don't mean the things she has stuck hanging over the top of her brassiere


----------



## Jonsi

I don't think that T42 would call itself a Brasserie ...Café mebbe, Greasy Spoon definitely, Tea Room ...possibly, but not Brasserie.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> when were you put on Community Service DL?? ...and for why?
> it wasn't the _'Look Mummy, that man has a worm!_' incident in Tesco's freezer aisle again was it?


It wasn't another 'Tesco incident'.  He's been stealing from washing lines again to feed his cross-dressing habit.  It's a shame for him and we really need to be more supportive.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Now look here you Roy Cropper lookeelikee. Your Coronation Street cafe might take a visit from Mary and her heavies and I don't mean the things she has stuck hanging over the top of her brassiere



You mean the things she has hanging over her brazier.  It's not good drying weather and she has to hang her smalls somewhere.  I think it adds some authentic domestic ambience to the T42.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> It wasn't another 'Tesco incident'.  He's been stealing from washing lines again to feed his cross-dressing habit.  It's a shame for him and we really need to be more supportive.




I have already dealt with Roy Cropper. Toadstool, you will get yours (punishment that is) on Saturday


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> It wasn't another 'Tesco incident'.  He's been stealing from washing lines again to feed his cross-dressing habit.  It's a shame for him and we really need to be more supportive.


you are quite right ...we should start an appeal (perhaps launch it in the B&B tonight seeing as Old Misery-guts won't book Smith & Jones). I'll go to Primark on Monday and get him a multi-pack of ladies unmentionables and some tights. Perhaps you, Mrs Bartowski, could pass on some of your less used but still well upholstered shoulder boulder holders? Anyone got a frock or two they don't want?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I am what I am and what I am needs no excuses. I deal my own deck sometimes the ace sometimes the deuces. It's my world and I love each bauble and each bangle. Its time to see things from a different angle. Your life is a sham till you can shout out I am what I am


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> I am what I am and what I am needs no excuses. I deal my own deck sometimes the ace sometimes the deuces. It's my world and I love each bauble and each bangle. Its time to see things from a different angle. Your life is a sham till you can shout out I am what I am


It's quite telling that he knows all the words...bless him


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> you are quite right ...we should start an appeal (perhaps launch it in the B&B tonight seeing as Old Misery-guts won't book Smith & Jones). I'll go to Primark on Monday and get him a multi-pack of ladies unmentionables and some tights. Perhaps you, Mrs Bartowski, could pass on some of your less used but still well upholstered shoulder boulder holders? Anyone got a frock or two they don't want?


I think I can lay my hands on a sturdy bustenhalter that would pass muster.  He's a big lad so a bit of robust German engineering wouldn't go amiss.  Vorsprung durch technik!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> He's a big lad so a bit of robust German engineering wouldn't go amiss.




Not only is he a big lad he is also hung like a baboon so robust German underpants wouldn't go amiss either


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Not only is he a big lad he is also hung like a baboon so robust German underpants wouldn't go amiss either


Given that the more usual analogy would be 'donkey'...I think he's reverted to his backside fixation.  To be fair...it's been a while since we were threatened with exposure to his flaming red cheeks.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> Given that the more usual analogy would be 'donkey'...I think he's reverted to his backside fixation.  To be fair...it's been a while since we were threatened with exposure to his flaming red cheeks.





The phrase is actually I am hung like a baboon and I can go like a sewing machine. Just about sums me up so if the phrase ain't broke then why try to fix it?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> The phrase is actually I am hung like a baboon and I can go like a sewing machine. Just about sums me up so if the phrase ain't broke then why try to fix it?


The plastic Scouser doth protest too much, methinks!


----------



## Jonsi

DribblingLinedancer said:


> The phrase is actually I am hung like a baboon ...


...that'd be from a tree then?


Danglingleadswinger said:


> ...and I can go like a sewing machine.


Bobbin' up and down like this ...


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Patrons are urged to get behind the B&B's most important charity appeal to date.  Good quality unwanted ladies clothing is urgently needed by the Diabolical Ladyboy.  Anyone can take part by donating, volunteering or coordinating collections.  Those with dressmaking skills can play a particularly valuable role by making any necessary alterations.  Once donations have been gathered they will be packed and shipped to darkest St Helens.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> The phrase is actually I am hung like a baboon and I can go like a sewing machine. Just about sums me up so if the phrase ain't broke then why try to fix it?


Is there a word that means the opposite of an aphrodisiac...'cos that's what this is?!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Aw c'mon Toadstool pucker up. We both know you want to


----------



## Hazel

Oh get a room you two


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hazel said:


> Oh get a room you two


A room with padded walls would be perfect for The Big Yin.  I'll go for a lovely boudoir thanks very muchly.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> Oh get a room you two




Hazel my little swamp duck, how could I even contemplate getting a room with the Toadstool when you know that I only have eyes for you?


----------



## Amigo

Just back and there's far too much panting at the Banting today and imagery that I didn't need having my lunch. I do however have unwanted pieces of apparel that would fit any of the gents with a more generous chest measurement 

Anyway I'm thirsty so a drink please mine host (or is he still out having his locks teased?).


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> Just back and there's far too much panting at the Banting today and imagery that I didn't need having my lunch. I do however have unwanted pieces of apparel that would fit any of the gents with a more generous chest measurement
> 
> Anyway I'm thirsty so a drink please mine host (or is he still out having his locks teased?).


He's off having a gentlemen's excuse me with Josie Jump in the yellow house.  Heaven knows when there will be any service today.  Best just hop the bar and help yourself.


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> He's off having a gentlemen's excuse me with Josie Jump in the yellow house.  Heaven knows when there will be any service today.  Best just hop the bar and help yourself.



Oh yes I recall the previous post now about the 'all over body experience'. Glad somebody's getting service today


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, I'm back in circulation, shorn of my golden locks (well, silveren) 
and having availed myself of Catriona's massage services I feel clean and pleasantly drained. Limp, even. Sorry, I mean limpid.

Anyway, I'm ready to take orders from any thirsty punters. Amigo?


----------



## Jonsi

Could you get me a large Malibu and Lemonade while you're there please? Just being doing my BG graph and I'm fed up now.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ok gang, I'm back in circulation, shorn of my golden locks (well, silveren)
> and having availed myself of Catriona's massage services I feel clean and pleasantly drained. Limp, even. Sorry, I mean limpid.
> 
> Anyway, I'm ready to take orders from any thirsty punters. Amigo?



Glad you're suitably refreshed and tidily shorn Mike. I'll stick with a refreshing lime and soda please in a long glass, plenty of ice and wedge of lime and a packet of cheesy Moments. Ooo how I love those!


----------



## Amigo

Incidentally, for those unacquainted with this snackette, Cheesy Moments are an edible snack not and encounter


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> Glad you're suitably refreshed and tidily shorn Mike. I'll stick with a refreshing lime and soda please in a long glass, plenty of ice and wedge of lime and a packet of cheesy Moments. Ooo how I love those!


I've had some cheesy moments in my time, but never as a bar snack.  Does such a thing really exist?

EDIT: You beat me to it Amigo!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Could you get me a large Malibu and Lemonade while you're there please? Just being doing my BG graph and I'm fed up now.


How bad can it be mate?  You're in a virtual world full of virtual alcohol and virtual treats.  Fill your boots and forget the graph for a wee while.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Ok gang, I'm back in circulation, shorn of my golden locks (well, silveren)
> and having availed myself of Catriona's massage services I feel clean and pleasantly drained. Limp, even. Sorry, I mean limpid.
> 
> Anyway, I'm ready to take orders from any thirsty punters. Amigo?


My hair is ginger/grey or gringer.  Golden/grey must be grolden.


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> How bad can it be mate?  You're in a virtual world full of virtual alcohol and virtual treats.  Fill your boots and forget the graph for a wee while.


I looked back over 4 months of BG tests (at least 3 per day) and after an initial big drop in a matter of weeks, it's just flattened out despite what I've done to change my diet, increase exercise etc. etc. I know it's not pointless but it's hardly encouraging. I'm tired of late and the other D has been whispering in my ear so that isn't helping my outlook either.


----------



## Amigo

Jonsi said:


> I looked back over 4 months of BG tests (at least 3 per day) and after an initial big drop in a matter of weeks, it's just flattened out despite what I've done to change my diet, increase exercise etc. etc. I know it's not pointless but it's hardly encouraging. I'm tired of late and the other D has been whispering in my ear so that isn't helping my outlook either.



Yep it's an absolute pig at times Jonsi. Thank goodness for virtual excesses!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I looked back over 4 months of BG tests (at least 3 per day) and after an initial big drop in a matter of weeks, it's just flattened out despite what I've done to change my diet, increase exercise etc. etc. I know it's not pointless but it's hardly encouraging. I'm tired of late and the other D has been whispering in my ear so that isn't helping my outlook either.


Some people as just greedy.  As if one D isn't enough   Seriously, let me know if there's anything I can do aside from trying to distract you.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi I hope you're OK with everything. If I can say anything. Do anything or help anything then just shout out loud and I will be there for you. It can't be easy facing 2 enemies but you don't have to do it alone. Take care of yourself buster


----------



## Jonsi

I'm OK guys, just got a bit down at the moment...I'll let the happy pills do their job and I'll try to get some sleep, should be OK then.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I'm OK guys, just got a bit down at the moment...I'll let the happy pills do their job and I'll try to get some sleep, should be OK then.


OK...if I find you lurking in here after 'Book At Bedtime' I'll ask Killwinning to kick you out.  If necessary, DL can provide muscle in his capacity as bouncer.


----------



## Amigo

On a completely separate and utterly gross subject...is it normal for your toe-nails to come off with diabetes? I've noticed my little one is showing signs of coming off


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Nice change of subject Amigo.  I have no idea if it's diabetes related and, yes, it's gross   However, you've reminded me to give my feet a bit of a pampering...so thanks for that.


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> Nice change of subject Amigo.  I have no idea if it's diabetes related and, yes, it's gross   However, you've reminded me to give my feet a bit of a pampering...so thanks for that.



Yes apologies for the gross intermission...moving along swiftly!


----------



## Jonsi

Amigo said:


> On a completely separate and utterly gross subject...is it normal for your toe-nails to come off with diabetes? I've noticed my little one is showing signs of coming off


In a word ...No. Well, I don't think so. Usually falls off after an injury (to the toe) or overmanicuring (pedicuring). Can also fall off if you have psoriasis


----------



## Amigo

Jonsi said:


> In a word ...No. Well, I don't think so. Usually falls off after an injury (to the toe) or overmanicuring (pedicuring). Can also fall off if you have psoriasis



Must have dislodged it last time I kicked somebody's arse then  thanks Jonsi


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> OK...if I find you lurking in here after 'Book At Bedtime' I'll ask Killwinning to kick you out.  If necessary, DL can provide muscle in his capacity as bouncer.


I think that when DL was called a Bouncer they were using the word as an adjective, not a noun.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> I think that when DL was called a Bouncer they were using the word as an adjective, not a noun.


Remember bouncing baby competitions...the fatter the better.  How times change


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry gang, fell asleep after the morning's exertions. I'm not used to that sort of manhandling.

So it's one Malibu and Lemonade for the Welshman, who is on track to becoming customer of the year, and a lime and soda for Amigo, for whom I can provide an endless supply of Cheesy Moments if needed.


----------



## Hazel

Mike can I have a large hot chocolate with no cream, but lashings of marshmallows - despite a carb laden lunch, bloods now at 3.5


----------



## mikeyB

Sure, Hazel, but I'll not use too many marshmallows, it might hinder your progress to slimmer of the millennium. Do what I do, and dunk a Wagon Wheel.


----------



## Hazel

Well if the hot choc does not work, maybe, but it will need to be a virtual one


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hot chocolate with marshmallows and Wagon Wheels.  You're playing with my dreams.  Pre-diagnosis I used to get a big bag of marshmallows (American ones were best), light a gas ring on the hob and toast them.  Happy days


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> Hot chocolate with marshmallows and Wagon Wheels.  You're playing with my dreams.  Pre-diagnosis I used to get a big bag of marshmallows (American ones were best), light a gas ring on the hob and toast them.  Happy days


Sorry, I didn't mean to get you overexcited. Go and have a lie down


----------



## Jonsi

Hazel said:


> Mike can I have a large hot chocolate with no cream, but lashings of marshmallows - despite a carb laden lunch, bloods now at 3.5


Hazel, nibble off both ends of a Chocolate Penguin biscuit, stick one end into your Hot Chocolate then suck on the other end for all you're worth until the drink comes through. Delish...it's a quadruple choc fest


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Hazel, nibble off both ends of a Chocolate Penguin biscuit, stick one end into your Hot Chocolate then suck on the other end for all you're worth until the drink comes through. Delish...it's a quadruple choc fest


Or put Minstrels in the microwave.  The shell remains intact, but the chocolate inside melts. No wonder I'm T2!!!

EDIT: Also works with Cadburys Mini Eggs


----------



## mikeyB

Stop this right now, it's a bad image for a responsible DUK sponsored pub and snack bar. There's more calories in the last 6 posts than a 6x1L pack of full fat Coke.

And I must apologise for straying from the classic hot chocolate dunk, which is, of course, the Mars Bar, or, if you are on a diet, a Milky Way.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Stop this right now, it's a bad image for a responsible DUK sponsored pub and snack bar. There's more calories in the last 6 posts than a 6x1L pack of full fat Coke.
> 
> And I must apologise for straying from the classic hot chocolate dunk, which is, of course, the Mars Bar, or, if you are on a diet, a Milky Way.


Milky Way...why bother?!


----------



## Amigo

Just make mine an Options with extra hot water then 

I'm on making a delicious lamb dinner with Yorkshire Puddings after which I'll need to do a sprint round the block!


----------



## Hazel

I am having good old fashioned beef mince and onions, boiled new potatoes, carrots and cauliflower, followed by strawberries


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> I am having good old fashioned beef mince and onions, boiled new potatoes, carrots and cauliflower, followed by strawberries



Similar to us Hazel but no strawberries. Enjoy!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Just make mine an Options with extra hot water then
> 
> I'm on making a delicious lamb dinner with Yorkshire Puddings after which I'll need to do a sprint round the block!




Chunk of steak with 2 skinny Cumberland sausages. Baked beans a dollop of winter fruit chutney and 2 rounds of wholemeal bread. If it gets any better than this I'll strip naked and sprint round my own block


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, I just nipped down to the shop to get some couscous. Do I detect a plaintive plea for an Options from Amigo? You don't need extra water you daftie, this is a virtual bar.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Sorry, I just nipped down to the shop to get some couscous. Do I detect a plaintive plea for an Options from Amigo? You don't need extra water you daftie, this is a virtual bar.



There's a good old Scottish expression, 'you daftie' 
Love 'Still Game' but can I hell make out what Isa is saying! Lol


----------



## mikeyB

You'll perhaps be pleased to know that no famous rock musicians were born today. You'll be less pleased to know that this is the day in 1959 when The Sound of Music opened for the first time on Broadway...but if you think I'm going to put any of that sugar coated drivel on my jukebox you've another think coming. 

And the first person to trawl the internet to illegally post Julie Andrews trilling will have their naughty bits nailed to the floor. And a hot poker will be used fundamentally.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> You'll perhaps be pleased to know that no famous rock musicians were born today. You'll be less pleased to know that this is the day in 1959 when The Sound of Music opened for the first time on Broadway...but if you think I'm going to put any of that sugar coated drivel on my jukebox you've another think coming.
> 
> And the first person to trawl the internet to illegally post Julie Andrews trilling will have their naughty bits nailed to the floor. And a hot poker will be used fundamentally.



What about *Gary Manny "Mani" Mounfield* (born 16 November 1962 in Crumpsall, Manchester) he's an English rock bassist, best known for being a member of the Stone Roses and Primal Scream.

Not sure the regulars are up for any Primal Screaming however 

The hills are alive....*dodging the poker and trying not to spill the Options!


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Chunk of steak with 2 skinny Cumberland sausages. Baked beans a dollop of winter fruit chutney and 2 rounds of wholemeal bread. If it gets any better than this I'll strip naked and sprint round my own block [/QUOT
> 
> 
> Oh God DL, mental image - just before I eat too


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> Chunk of steak with 2 skinny Cumberland sausages. Baked beans a dollop of winter fruit chutney and 2 rounds of wholemeal bread. If it gets any better than this I'll strip naked and sprint round my own block



Sounds delicious (apart from the beans) but no veggies DL?


----------



## mikeyB

An


Amigo said:


> What about *Gary Manny "Mani" Mounfield* (born 16 November 1962 in Crumpsall, Manchester) he's an English rock bassist, best known for being a member of the Stone Roses and Primal Scream.
> 
> Not sure the regulars are up for any Primal Screaming however
> 
> The hills are alive....*dodging the poker and trying not to spill the Options!


Au contraire, Amigo. Well dug out. So we fill the jukebox with Stone Roses, and Primal Scream, why not? Nice lad, Mani.


----------



## AlisonM

I is having cheese on toast for tea tonight, I reckon a nice ale will go down a treat with that. Whatcha got?


----------



## Hazel

My  bloods rocket at the mere mention of bread - probably a throwback, as I used to love the likes of a new bloomer loaf with cream cheese.
Oh God, the memories


----------



## AlisonM

Hazel said:


> My  bloods rocket at the mere mention of bread - probably a throwback, as I used to love the likes of a new bloomer loaf with cream cheese.
> Oh God, the memories


It's my main carb allowance for today Hazel, and with the insulin to cover it I'll be just fine. I don't have much bread, or often because of the digestive issues, too much bread seems to set me off. I just felt like a treat.


----------



## mikeyB

The best ale to go with cheese that is widely available is Newcastle Brown, or my favourite with cheese, Guinness. Take your pick.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Sounds delicious (apart from the beans) but no veggies DL?




Veggies don't really work too well with this mix. Veggies would be included if there were no baked beans and some potoato


----------



## Owen

In support of my bad hombres, line up some, low carbohydrate, cholesterol friendly, blood sugar lowering agave juice please


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> Veggies don't really work too well with this mix. Veggies would be included if there were no baked beans and some potoato



I've had to ban the hubbie from eating baked beans.... lol


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> The best ale to go with cheese that is widely available is Newcastle Brown, or my favourite with cheese, Guinness. Take your pick.


Guinness, definitely. Ta.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I've got a gammon steak with black pepper butter & roasted veg for tea.  Think I'll have a Newcastle Brown & start shoegazing to Fools Gold on the Jukebox.


----------



## mikeyB

Owen said:


> In support of my bad hombres, line up some, low carbohydrate, cholesterol friendly, blood sugar lowering agave juice please


I don't have agave juice, which does none of those things you claim, though of course I do have its fermented and distilled form, Tequila, which is equally good for you. Bottle?


----------



## mikeyB

Right, Guinness for Alison, and Newcie Brown for Mr Parrot. Is the missus recovered from her ordeal?


----------



## Amigo

I'm off for a nice soak in the bath and will have a suitable drink on emerging please. Don't hold the carbs, cals, cream or decadence!


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> Right, Guinness for Alison, and Newcie Brown for Mr Parrot. Is the missus recovered from her ordeal?


As predicted, she is in a lot of pain today & very fatiqued.  But she has me to look after her & I wouldn't change her for the world.  Through sickness & in health, as they say.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I'm off for a nice soak in the bath and will have a suitable drink on emerging please. Don't hold the carbs, cals, cream or decadence!


I'll have a Baileys with a shot of whisky and chocolate liqueur (still got some left over from last week) and an ice cube flavoured with strawberry syrup ready and waiting.

Decadent enough for you, or do you want me to serve it to you in the bath while I'm only wearing a wing collar and a waiters apron?


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> As predicted, she is in a lot of pain today & very fatiqued.  But she has me to look after her & I wouldn't change her for the world.  Through sickness & in health, as they say.


Sorry to hear that Mark. Let's hope another day of rest will perk her up a bit. Pass on my best wishes, and this G&T with a dash of Angostura. Nothing else is better at making you feel human


----------



## Mark Parrott

Thanks, Doc.  She loves a pink gin.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I'll have a Baileys with a shot of whisky and chocolate liqueur (still got some left over from last week) and an ice cube flavoured with strawberry syrup ready and waiting.
> 
> Decadent enough for you, or do you want me to serve it to you in the bath while I'm only wearing a wing collar and a waiters apron?



Sounds simply scrumptious Mike and the drink isn't too shabby either!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Evening everyone. Could I grab a quick hot chocolate with whipped cream and choccie shavings please, before I try to get to grips with what on earth is going to happen in 'The Missing' tonight.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'll have a little malt for a night cap, please.  Off to my MRI tomorrow for my eye.


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> Evening everyone. Could I grab a quick hot chocolate with whipped cream and choccie shavings please, before I try to get to grips with what on earth is going to happen in 'The Missing' tonight.


Sorry for the delay, changing a barrel. One deluxe hot chocolate coming up


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> I'll have a little malt for a night cap, please.  Off to my MRI tomorrow for my eye.


Aye, don't worry about the MRI, chances are it will just show the minor trauma to the optic nerve, in which case you sit around till it gets better. 

Here's an Aberlour, as it's been opened. One of my favourites. I'll just put a few drops of spring water in it to release some of the aromas


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Aye, don't worry about the MRI, chances are it will just show the minor trauma to the optic nerve, in which case you sit around till it gets better.
> 
> Here's an Aberlour, as it's been opened. One of my favourites. I'll just put a few drops of spring water in it to release some of the aromas



Hope all goes well Mark. Unfortunately I can't tolerate MRI's due to severe claustrophobia. Hope your missus feels much better by tomorrow too.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Had one 20 years ago & managed thst ok, so should be fine.  Thanks for thr Aberlour.  One of my favs too.


----------



## mikeyB

I fell asleep last time I had an MRI. I get bored easily, and can sleep through noise. Mind you, they were doing the whole spinal cord.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Ive got 2 scans, apparently.  Brain & orbit.  Shouldn't take too long I would think.


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> Had one 20 years ago & managed thst ok, so should be fine.  Thanks for thr Aberlour.  One of my favs too.


Ah, the true skill of a good barman is learning the tastes of the regulars. I knew you would like Aberlour. Spooky, eh?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> I've had to ban the hubbie from eating baked beans.... lol




I didn't get where I am today without eating baked beans.
*
*
*
*
*
*
Oh yes and farting like my grandmother too


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> Ive got 2 scans, apparently.  Brain & orbit.  Shouldn't take too long I would think.


Twenty minutes max, I would estimate. Brain and spinal cord took an hour and a bit.


----------



## AlisonM

I can't do MRIs either, at least not without serious sedation. Last time they had to haul me out after 10 minutes as I was getting hysterical. I'm claustrophobic too. Since they were searching for my braincell, they did a CAT scan instead, I don't think they found it though, it was still hiding away and gibbering.


----------



## mikeyB

Evening DL, you been practising on the old ivories? Like a relaxing single malt?


----------



## Jonsi

Evening All...thought I'd pop in for a swift pint of Alabama Slammer please before I go to bed ... and some banana chips as well please Kilmarnock


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> I don't have agave juice, which does none of those things you claim, though of course I do have its fermented and distilled form, Tequila, which is equally good for you. Bottle?


That's the stuff and after a bottle or so I seem to be cured of diabetes at least for a day


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Evening DL, you been practising on the old ivories? Like a relaxing single malt?




Afirmative on both of your questions my fine Doctor Atlarge


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott said:


> I'll have a little malt for a night cap, please.  Off to my MRI tomorrow for my eye.





Good look with the scan my fine hippy fellow


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, boys. One pint of Alabama Slammer for the Welsh wizard coming up. Some nightcap, you'll be up peeing all night, but, each to his own

And DL, you can help finish the Aberlour. Is teach coming tomorrow evening?

Oh, nearly forgot the banana chips....


----------



## AlisonM

Banana chips? You have banananananana chips? Gimme please. And one of those Baileys/Whisky/Chocoate thingummies too if you would, sounds like the perfect nightcap knocker outer.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Ok, boys. One pint of Alabama Slammer for the Welsh wizard coming up. Some nightcap, you'll be up peeing all night, but, each to his own
> 
> And DL, you can help finish the Aberlour. Is teach coming tomorrow evening?
> 
> Oh, nearly forgot the banana chips....




Atlarge, I saw teach last night and she gave me a really hard piece to play that is causing me no end of grief


----------



## Diabeticliberty

A small joke that might not be appropriate for my morning joke thread

 A family is at the dinner table. The son asks the father, “Dad, how many kinds of boobs are there?” The father, surprised, answers, “Well, son, a woman goes through three phases. In her 20s, a woman’s breasts are like melons, round and firm. In her 30s and 40s, they are like pears, still nice, hanging a bit. After 50, they are like onions.” “Onions?” the son asks. “Yes. You see them and they make you cry.” This infuriated his wife and daughter. The daughter asks, “Mom, how many different kinds of willies are there?” The mother smiles and says, “Well, dear, a man goes through three phases also. In his 20s, his willy is like an oak tree, mighty and hard. In his 30s and 40s, it’s like a birch, flexible but reliable. After his 50s, it’s like a Christmas tree.” “A Christmas tree?” the daughter asks. “Yes, dead from the root up and the balls are just for decoration.”


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> Banana chips? You have banananananana chips? Gimme please. And one of those Baileys/Whisky/Chocoate thingummies too if you would, sounds like the perfect nightcap knocker outer.


Sorry, Alison I didn't realise there was an untapped market here. Course you can have some banana chips, and one of those Baileys super choccy drinks as well. Certainly beats Horlicks


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Well folks I am away to bobo's. It has been a taxing day and I need at least 4 or 5 minutes of beauty sleep. See you all on the flipperz


----------



## mikeyB

Night, DL. See you in the AM for another historical trip through the history of jokes, without which half of us couldn't start the day


----------



## AlisonM

Thank you and good night all.


----------



## mikeyB

Goodnight Alison. I hope you get some news from the inquisition tomorrow, it does seem an unduly long wait.

Sleep tight x


----------



## Amigo

Night night fellow banters. Sleep well and wake refreshed


----------



## mikeyB

Night night Amigo. Don't get any nightmares about drinks waiters..  x


----------



## mikeyB

Ok folks, time to close the doors. Opening up at 10.30 for bacon butties, coffee, banter and gossip.

Goodnight all


----------



## Hazel

Good day everyone - a marked drop in temperature today, brrrrrrr, it's freezing.
Sadly snow forecast for tomorrow - please God there are no train issues on Saturday


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Good day everyone - a marked drop in temperature today, brrrrrrr, it's freezing.
> Sadly snow forecast for tomorrow - please God there are train issues on Saturday



Morning Hazel. My aching joints seem to be telling me it's colder! Hope the trains run on time Sat.


----------



## mikeyB

I'm with you on the aching joints Amigo! We had a fierce hailstorm last night, with stones the side of marrowfat peas. Only lasted three minutes, but covered the ground in white. If people round here ever locked their cars, the alarms would have been going off


----------



## mikeyB

Coffee and bacon butties available, by the way. The met office has just issued a weather warning for Strathclyde and all the way down south to Lancashire.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Coffee and bacon butties available, by the way. The met office has just issued a weather warning for Strathclyde and all the way down south to Lancashire.



I think I'll stay in where it's warm and tidy out my kitchen cupboards (once the meds kick in!). I know how to live life in the fast lane 

Coffee and buttie please mine host


----------



## Hazel

Pot of tea and bacon roll please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Amigo, you can come and do mine when you've finished down there.

One latte and crispy bacon butty coming up


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Pot of tea and bacon roll please Mike


Morning, Hazel, fit to face the day? 

One bacon roll and a pot of Scottish Blend. That'll put some zip in your frozen limbs


----------



## Hazel

Anyone hete going to the Leeds meet this Saturday


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hazel said:


> Anyone hete going to the Leeds meet this Saturday


I'll be there Hazel.  It's only a couple of hours on the train.  As well as seeing my dear diabuddies I'm looking forward to having a wander round the German Christmas market and gorging on hot sausages and ginger biscuits.


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Morning, Hazel, fit to face the day?
> 
> One bacon roll and a pot of Scottish Blend. That'll put some zip in your frozen limbs





Ooh that hit the spot Mike, cheers


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> Anyone hete going to the Leeds meet this Saturday




I be going to the Leeds Meet. I am dusting off a few 
routines for the singalong


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'll be there Hazel.  It's only a couple of hours on the train.  As well as seeing my dear diabuddies I'm looking forward to having a wander round the German Christmas market and gorging on hot sausages and ginger biscuits.




There goes the neighbourhood


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> I be going to the Leeds Meet. I am dusting off a few
> routines for the singalong


What have you got in mind?  (We should be forewarned)


----------



## Hazel

I was just checking my train times - I will need to be up by 5, leave the house by 6, to get train from Glasgow at 7.    Need to set alarms


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hazel said:


> I was just checking my train times - I will need to be up by 5, leave the house by 6, to get train from Glasgow at 7.    Need to set alarms


Extreme effort Hazel.  Don't forget a bunnet.  You don't want to be caught in Leeds baht' 'at!


----------



## mikeyB

I've just had a phone call from Oban hospital. Colonoscopy 9th December. Whoopee! I think it's my 12th, so they should know their way round by now. I'll be out of the game on the 8th picolaxing.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> I've just had a phone call from Oban hospital. Colonoscopy 9th December. Whoopee! I think it's my 12th, so they should know their way round by now. I'll be out of the game on the 8th picolaxing.


Is that relaxing while playing the piccolo?


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> Is that relaxing while playing the piccolo?


...I think it's something to do with Pokémon hunting. It's one of the characters...


----------



## Jonsi

Good afternoon all ...I had a couple of Mary's Baps this morning but I'm still a bit peckish. Your meaty sausage sounds nice.
Can I please have that in a finger roll? Please put it on the _...ahem_...usual account.


----------



## mikeyB

No, you two, it's the consumption of the lovely Picolax which gives you rice water poo, just like cholera. It's not uncomfortable, just annoying.


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> Good afternoon all ...I had a couple of Mary's Baps this morning but I'm still a bit peckish. Your meaty sausage sounds nice.
> Can I please have that in a finger roll? Please put it on the _...ahem_...usual account.


Sausage in a finger roll coming up. Or is it finger in a sausage roll? Oh well.

Aye, I'll stick it on the tab


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> No, you two, it's the consumption of the lovely Picolax which gives you rice water poo, just like cholera. It's not uncomfortable, just annoying.


I was so desperate for chocolate a couple of weeks ago that I eyed up the box of Exlax I keep in my fridge.  Thankfully, sanity prevailed.


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> I was so desperate for chocolate a couple of weeks ago that I eyed up the box of Exlax I keep in my fridge.  Thankfully, sanity prevailed.


Blimey, that would be desperate I keep a big CDM in the fridge, so I'm not inviting you round for sure


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, time for me to bow out for refurbishment, shopping and lunch. Back around 2.00 for the alcohic start to the day


----------



## Hazel

Can I please have a hot chocolate, no cream.
Thank you


----------



## mikeyB

Sure, Hazel, one hot chocolate "lite" on its way.

 Don't know what the weather is like in the middle of God's own country, but out here on the edge it's just a repeated series of hail showers, and it's brass monkeys as well


----------



## Hazel

Same - heavy snow forecast for tomorrow, nice - not!

Train journey on Saturday to the Leeds meet could be tricky


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good afternoon.  That MRI I had was awful!  I panicked & pressed the button as soon as I got in.  It was so claustrophobic!  They then put a mirror in, so I could see out which was better.  And the noises sounded like German Techno!  Anyway, after that awful experience, can I have a hot chocolate with a dash of bailey's, please?


----------



## mikeyB

After that, Mark, I'll give you a large Baileys with a dash of hot chocolate. 

Don't worry, they are well used to folk taking like that, no shame. I don't know why they don't use the mirror from the off,


----------



## mikeyB

I think the reason I was so relaxed in my brain and spinal MRI was when you get to a certain age, you no longer give a toss, and might as well get some practice in at looking decent when they lay you out


----------



## Mark Parrott

Thanks, Doc.  I found the second MRI with my eyes closed worse than with my eyes open!  I passed the time by doing an A-Z of countries.  Luckily I didn't burst out laughing when I got to 'O' & all I could I think of was Orangeland, which, of course, doesn't exist.


----------



## mikeyB

O is tricky for sure. Oman is the only country in the world that begins with the letter O, so just remember that at your next quiz night. Or MRI, of course


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Good afternoon.  That MRI I had was awful!  I panicked & pressed the button as soon as I got in.  It was so claustrophobic!  They then put a mirror in, so I could see out which was better.  And the noises sounded like German Techno!  Anyway, after that awful experience, can I have a hot chocolate with a dash of bailey's, please?



You have my sincere sympathy Mark. By the time they got me out I nearly needed a crash team...my b/p was through the roof. I can only go in feet first and I cling onto the end so my head doesn't go in! I'm shuddering at the thought. The noise doesn't bother me but the confined space does.
I've just come back from seeing my mum in the dementia unit so I need a strong drink too!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott said:


> Good afternoon.  That MRI I had was awful!  I panicked & pressed the button as soon as I got in.  It was so claustrophobic!  They then put a mirror in, so I could see out which was better.  And the noises sounded like German Techno!  Anyway, after that awful experience, can I have a hot chocolate with a dash of bailey's, please?




I am glad that you managed to get through it. Have they said anything about when you can expect a result?




As an aside, the master of German techno and very very hard house - Sven Vath


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> You have my sincere sympathy Mark. By the time they got me out I nearly needed a crash team...my b/p was through the roof. I can only go in feet first and I cling onto the end so my head doesn't go in! I'm shuddering at the thought. The noise doesn't bother me but the confined space does.
> I've just come back from seeing my mum in the dementia unit so I need a strong drink too!



Double voddie and orange do Amigo?


----------



## mikeyB

We don't want German techno in here, DL, Brexit means Brexit.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yes, that is very close to what I heard in the MRI.  Actually, probably more like Scooter.
My next hospital appt is 7th Dec so should get the results then.


----------



## mikeyB

I've just thought of another country beginning with O. Oman 2, the one where William Holden took the Gregory  Peck role in the first one.

That's right, isn't it?


----------



## Hazel

Groan!!!!!!


----------



## Jonsi

Taxi for Mike! Taxi for Mike...


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> O





mikeyB said:


> I've just thought of another country beginning with O. Oman 2, the one where William Holden took the Gregory  Peck role in the first one.
> 
> That's right, isn't it?



What about God's own country, Oireland!


----------



## mikeyB

On the 7th of December I've got an appointment at the Royal Alexandria Hospital in Paisley for discussion about getting me an insulin pump, but I'll be on the free wifi to keep up with the news.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> What about God's own country, Oireland!


One drink and you're like that. I should have married you, cheap to take out


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> One drink and you're like that. I should have married you, cheap to take out



Oh how wrong you are sweet one!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Oh how wrong you are sweet one!




Sweet one? Bloody sweet one? He reminds me of a trying to drink battery acic through a rusty metal straw


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> No, you two, it's the consumption of the lovely Picolax which gives you rice water poo, just like cholera. It's not uncomfortable, just annoying.


And it tastes absolutely wonderful too.


----------



## AlisonM

Mark Parrott said:


> Yes, that is very close to what I heard in the MRI.  Actually, probably more like Scooter.
> My next hospital appt is 7th Dec so should get the results then.


That's the noise all right, gives me the grues hearing it. I'd like to know whose idea it was to build a machine like a ruddy coffin, some twat who actually likes flotation tanks no doubt. I'm glad you survived it Mark, roll on the results.


----------



## Amigo

Feel free to send forth collective disgust and disapproval. I've just had some fish and chips with curry sauce and they were bloody beautiful this cold, cheerless evening. Proper ones from the chippy with scraps! The meter, the meter!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> Same - heavy snow forecast for tomorrow, nice - not!
> 
> Train journey on Saturday to the Leeds meet could be tricky




Hope you make it


----------



## Hazel

Thanks DL - I won't be chuffed if I get up at 5 leave the house at 6 and the train at 7am is cancelled


----------



## Amigo

Where are you all meeting again?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Feel free to send forth collective disgust and disapproval. I've just had some fish and chips with curry sauce and they were bloody beautiful this cold, cheerless evening. Proper ones from the chippy with scraps! The meter, the meter!




YEUK


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> YEUK



Don't tell me you don't like FISH DL?


----------



## Hazel

Amigo said:


> Where are you all meeting again?




Can't remember the name ' it's on Northerner's post on the Leeds meet.    Are you coming


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Can't remember the name ' it's on Northerner's post on the Leeds meet.    Are you coming



I'd love to Hazel but being a carer it's difficult on a Sat when he's home.


----------



## Hazel

Amigo said:


> I'd love to Hazel but being a carer it's difficult on a Sat when he's home.



Shame, would love to meet you


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> I'd love to Hazel but being a carer it's difficult on a Sat when he's home.




Bring him with you


----------



## Amigo

I'll love to meet you all too and will when it's possible x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Chilli in little gem lettuce leaves with a chunky tomato salsa prepared for dinner. Time to relax with a chilled root beer if you please Dr Beat.
I shall sit in the far corner and keep my innocent little ears away from the innuendo and gossip. I shall of course be ear-wigging, although I will deny this if asked


----------



## Hazel

Snap - chilli (albeit very mild) with heaps of veg and just a little pasta on the stove.


----------



## Owen

Schnapps please Doc


----------



## Greyhound Gal

The landlord (and I use the word lord very loosely), seems to have been AWOL for the past hour or so. My guess would be a little nap


----------



## Owen

Greyhound Gal said:


> The landlord (and I use the word lord very loosely), seems to have been AWOL for the past hour or so. My guess would be a little nap


Probably got his kilt trapped in his scooter, or he's been caught by DVLA driving it under 5


----------



## AlisonM

It's 0 degrees here now, brrr. Supposed to be sunny tomorrow though. I need something hot, kahlua coffee perhaps, with whipped cream and sprinkles?

Had stovies, sort of, for tea with left over roast duck and sweet potatoes.


----------



## AlisonM

Greyhound Gal said:


> The landlord (and I use the word lord very loosely), seems to have been AWOL for the past hour or so. My guess would be a little nap


His battery keeps running down, he'd be better off with a key getting Tick Tock to wind him up from time to time.


----------



## mikeyB

Oops. As as been mentioned, I do tend to fall asleep as mentioned, but I'm seeing the doc tomorrow afternoon to sort out my deficiencies. Now there's a challenge. You can all make a list

If my current unrefreshed state, as I listen to the hail hammering on the conservatory roof, I reckon the current orders amount to a chilled root beer for GG and a schnapps for Owen, and kahlua coffee for Alison That's one American one Central European order, and one Mexican.  You lot really don't get this Brexit and Trump lark, do you? I'll have to put the prices up, because I can't be left behind in the profiteering going on in the supermarkets. 

How about a bit of pride in your own country, which has led the world in creating stuff you can get pissed with? The honest men and women toiling in the distilleries and  breweries, up and down the land, sweating away and producing fine drinks for your benefit. How can you deny this heritage? Just because you tasted this stuff on holiday among these foreigners doesn't mean it's better, does it? 

Get a grip. Be proud. Above all, be British

I thank you


----------



## mikeyB

Now I've got to take my tablets...


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Oops. As as been mentioned, I do tend to fall asleep as mentioned, but I'm seeing the doc tomorrow afternoon to sort out my deficiencies. Now there's a challenge. You can all make a list
> 
> If my current unrefreshed state, as I listen to the hail hammering on the conservatory roof, I reckon the current orders amount to a chilled root beer for GG and a schnapps for Owen, and kahlua coffee for Alison That's one American one Central European order, and one Mexican.  You lot really don't get this Brexit and Trump lark, do you? I'll have to put the prices up, because I can't be left behind in the profiteering going on in the supermarkets.
> 
> How about a bit of pride in your own country, which has led the world in creating stuff you can get pissed with? The honest men and women toiling in the distilleries and  breweries, up and down the land, sweating away and producing fine drinks for your benefit. How can you deny this heritage? Just because you tasted this stuff on holiday among these foreigners doesn't mean it's better, does it?
> 
> Get a grip. Be proud. Above all, be British
> 
> I thank you



I'll have any patriotic drink you can make well with a little Union Jack umbrella in it please.


----------



## Owen

Bitte


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, Amigo. First in the mixer is Drambuie, made in Scotland. Second in is a measure of English malt whisky from the English Whisky Co. in Norfolk. Shaken briefly with ice, poured and topped up with carbonated elderflower cordial. Served with a Union Flag Umbrella, a dash of irony, and a sprinkle of sarcasm.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ok, Amigo. First in the mixer is Drambuie, made in Scotland. Second in is a measure of English malt whisky from the English Whisky Co. in Norfolk. Shaken briefly with ice, poured and topped up with carbonated elderflower cordial. Served with a Union Flag Umbrella, a dash of irony, and a sprinkle of sarcasm.



And received gratefully with typical British reserve and deference


----------



## mikeyB

Danke schön


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Yo Dr Atlarge I'll have a Shibuya Shake please and gimme a shot of Redeye


----------



## Hazel

I'll stick with a pot of Scottish Blend, thank you


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> You lot really don't get this Brexit and Trump lark, do you


We're trying to pretend it's not really happening.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry DL, I wouldn't know a Shibuya Shake if it came and took a dump in my front garden, and I have no intention of learning until the Japanese apologise for their treatment of Chinese women in the war before WW2, and their treatment of allied prisoners of war. It's not a lot to ask. Well, it is actually, because they don't think they did anything wrong.

I can give you a shot of Kentucky Bourbon, though, till Trump sticks up the export price.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> I'll stick with a pot of Scottish Blend, thank you


One pot of steaming Scottish Blend is yours, Hazel. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry gang, I'm channelling Al Murray's Pub Landlord tonight


----------



## Jonsi

Good evening All...can I have a pint of foaming bitter please... and some Bombay Mix natch.


----------



## mikeyB

You can indeed, Jonsi, one pint of foaming bitter and Bombay Mix from our Commonwealth friends


----------



## Owen

Bitter bitte


----------



## mikeyB

One pint of bitter for the man with the comedy German accent. Slainthe


----------



## Owen

Could you fit a wee tot o rum in that glass


----------



## mikeyB

Someone once asked me that in a bar. I said yes, the his reply was "well fill it up with f****** beer then."

So my answer is a cautious yes


----------



## AlisonM

S'got even colder here now, brrrrr. I need more hot, how about a Bailey's coffee this time since I can't have owt fae the colonies.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Sorry DL, I wouldn't know a Shibuya Shake if it came and took a dump in my front garden, and I have no intention of learning until the Japanese apologise for their treatment of Chinese women in the war before WW2, and their treatment of allied prisoners of war. It's not a lot to ask. Well, it is actually, because they don't think they did anything wrong.
> 
> I can give you a shot of Kentucky Bourbon, though, till Trump sticks up the export price.




Look here Doctor Atsea I drive a Japanese truck. I have a Japanese television set and I once went watching David Sylvian and a Japan in concert and if I want a Japanese cocktail best you serve one up banzai. Here is a list of what you will require


*Shibuya Shake*

1.5 oz Beefeater 24
.5 oz St. Germain
.5 oz Lemon
.5 oz Grapefruit
.5 oz Egg White
2 shiso leaves
2 dash house orange bitters
Touch of Squirt soda

Shake all of the ingredients together (except for the Squirt), then strain into a high ball glass.

Top it with Squirt, and garnish with a shiso leaf.


Soronoya Doctor Inclover


----------



## mikeyB

One nice hot Baileys coffee coming up Alison. Enjoy


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mister can you tell me where Doctor Inclover's gone he's a Japanese boy?


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> Look here Doctor Atsea I drive a Japanese truck. I have a Japanese television set and I once went watching David Sylvian and a Japan in concert and if I want a Japanese cocktail best you serve one up banzai. Here is a list of what you will require
> 
> 
> *Shibuya Shake*
> 
> 1.5 oz Beefeater 24
> .5 oz St. Germain
> .5 oz Lemon
> .5 oz Grapefruit
> .5 oz Egg White
> 2 shiso leaves
> 2 dash house orange bitters
> Touch of Squirt soda
> 
> Shake all of the ingredients together (except for the Squirt), then strain into a high ball glass.
> 
> Top it with Squirt, and garnish with a shiso leaf.
> 
> 
> Soronoya Doctor Inclover


I can make all that bar the shiso leaf. I'll tie together some Thai basil and mint, that should simulate the flavour adequately. You do know that grapefruit juice is a no no for folk on statins, don't you?


----------



## Amigo

Drinks in Japan are horrendously expensive. In fact everything is. When we arrived there my husband looked at the prices and said, 'make that chocolate bar last the week!'


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> I can make all that bar the shiso leaf. I'll tie together some Thai basil and mint, that should simulate the flavour adequately. You do know that grapefruit juice is a no no for folk on statins, don't you?




No I didn't know that.  I take statins and sometimes drink grapefruit juice. Is there potential conflict between the two?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Drinks in Japan are horrendously expensive. In fact everything is. When we arrived there my husband looked at the prices and said, 'make that chocolate bar last the week!'




I once got given a bottle of saki as a gift. The vilest drink I have ever tasted. It was even worse than barley wine which makes it particularly rancid. It did however get me really very upside down drunk.


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> I once got given a bottle of saki as a gift. The vilest drink I have ever tasted. It was even worse than barley wine which makes it particularly rancid. It did however get me really very upside down drunk.



Everything seems to be fish based however DL. I was given a box of biscuits as a gift and was looking forward to them but they were seaweed flavour. Even the lump of what I thought was cake on the plane was fish flavoured! Healthy though!


----------



## mikeyB

Yes, there is a conflict DL. And with other medication too. Check the data sheet. It's certainly true of Simvastatin. Grapefruit juice interferes with the way the body disposes of it, and so you can get a build up of medication. I think that's the problem, anyway, I'm no biochemist. I have assiduously avoided grapefruit juice since I was put on Simvastatin, and I love it.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Everything seems to be fish based however DL. I was given a box of biscuits as a gift and was looking forward to them but they were seaweed flavour. Even the lump of what I thought was cake on the plane was fish flavoured! Healthy though!




The saki I got given tasted like my cats toenails. It was not at all pleasant and I certainly would not recommend getting hold of any


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Yes, there is a conflict DL. And with other medication too. Check the data sheet. It's certainly true of Simvastatin. Grapefruit juice interferes with the way the body disposes of it, and so you can get a build up of medication. I think that's the problem, anyway, I'm no biochemist. I have assiduously avoided grapefruit juice since I was put on Simvastatin, and I love it.




I got taken off Simvastatin and put on Atorvastatin. I suspect however that the ingredients will not be miles different. I will be looking at the notes in the next box I get to check out any contra reactions with grapefruit


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> I got taken off Simvastatin and put on Atorvastatin. I suspect however that the ingredients will not be miles different. I will be looking at the notes in the next box I get to check out any contra reactions with grapefruit




http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/2474.aspx?CategoryID=73


----------



## AlisonM

I think it applies to all statins and I'm fairly sure it was in the PALs for both Simvastatin and Atorvastatin.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Yo Dr Inclover I have just referred to Dr Google and apparently for grapefruit to react with Artovastatin you would need to be drinking a litre per day. Simvastatin appears to be more problematic however.


----------



## Hazel

Night peeps - sleep tight xx


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> Night peeps - sleep tight xx




Mind the bugs don't bite Hazel


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Night peeps - sleep tight xx



Night Hazel, sleep well.


----------



## mikeyB

Night Hazel. Sleep tight x


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> Yo Dr Inclover I have just referred to Dr Google and apparently for grapefruit to react with Artovastatin you would need to be drinking a litre per day. Simvastatin appears to be more problematic however.


Indeed. But if you of all people were unaware of this, how many of our members are aware? How many have glugged grapefruit juice not knowing of the danger?

It shows the value of reading those irritating sheets that come with tablets. It's there in black and white. Ignore these sheets at your peril, peeps.


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> I once got given a bottle of saki as a gift. The vilest drink I have ever tasted. It was even worse than barley wine which makes it particularly rancid. It did however get me really very upside down drunk.


Ever tried Icelandic Brennevik?  It's used to take away the taste of Icelandic delicacy-putrified shark meat.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Indeed. But if you of all people were unaware of this, how many of our members are aware? How many have glugged grapefruit juice not knowing of the danger?




I am always really cautious regarding medicine information and stuff. I don't know how I missed this but it really shocks me that I did. I was taking Simvastatin for quite a  while and was drinking grapefruit then too.  I wasn't drinking loads of it but looking at what you have said I shouldn't have been drinking any.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> Ever tried Icelandic Brennevik?  It's used to take away the taste of Icelandic delicacy-putrified shark meat.




I once bought some fish fingers in Iceland. Not the country, the shop in St. Helens Town Centre that used to be a snooker hall


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Diabeticliberty said:


> The saki I got given tasted like my cats toenails. It was not at all pleasant and I certainly would not recommend getting hold of any


I'm sure I'll regret this, but how do you know what your cats toenails taste like


----------



## Greyhound Gal

I did say I'd be ear wigging.....


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> I once bought some fish fingers in Iceland. Not the country, the shop in St. Helens Town Centre that used to be a snooker hall


'pocketed' a bargain then?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Greyhound Gal said:


> I'm sure I'll regret this, but how do you know what your cats toenails taste like




Cos he used to force me to chew them as he didn't like having the cat nail clippers used on his paws.  It used to freak him right out. Chewing them made him mellow yellow,  quite right


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> 'pocketed' a bargain then?




I saw what you did there then Jonsi. Right on cue too


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> I am always really cautious regarding medicine information and stuff. I don't know how I missed this but it really shocks me that I did. I was taking Simvastatin for quite a  while and was drinking grapefruit then too.  I wasn't drinking loads of it but looking at what you have said I shouldn't have been drinking any.



For anyone interested, here's a comprehensive list of what interacts with grapefruit (and it looks such an innocent fruit)

http://www.cmaj.ca/content/suppl/2012/11/26/cmaj.120951.DC1/grape-bailey-1-at.pdf


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Another joke that might be a little bit too 'colourful' for my joke thread. 


 While watching TV with his wife, a man tosses peanuts into the air and catches them in his mouth. Just as he throws another peanut into the air, the front door opens, causing him to turn his head. The peanut falls into his ear and gets stuck. His daughter comes in with her date. The man explains the situation, and the daughter's date says, "I can get the peanut out." He tells the father to sit down, shoves two fingers into the father's nose, and tells him to blow hard. The father blows, and the peanut flies out of his ear. After the daughter takes her date to the kitchen for something to eat, the mother turns to the father and says, "Isn't he smart? I wonder what he plans to be." The father replies 'From the smell of his fingers I'd say our son in law'


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> For anyone interested, here's a comprehensive list of what interacts with grapefruit (and it looks such an innocent fruit)
> 
> http://www.cmaj.ca/content/suppl/2012/11/26/cmaj.120951.DC1/grape-bailey-1-at.pdf




I once had a grapefruit shaped like a willy. That one really didn't look at all innocent


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> Another joke that might be a little bit too 'colourful' for my joke thread.
> 
> 
> While watching TV with his wife, a man tosses peanuts into the air and catches them in his mouth. Just as he throws another peanut into the air, the front door opens, causing him to turn his head. The peanut falls into his ear and gets stuck. His daughter comes in with her date. The man explains the situation, and the daughter's date says, "I can get the peanut out." He tells the father to sit down, shoves two fingers into the father's nose, and tells him to blow hard. The father blows, and the peanut flies out of his ear. After the daughter takes her date to the kitchen for something to eat, the mother turns to the father and says, "Isn't he smart? I wonder what he plans to be." The father replies 'From the smell of his fingers I'd say our son in law'



And you waited for Hazel to go to bed to unleash that one didn't you?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> And you waited for Hazel to go to bed to unleash that one didn't you?




Erm...............yes I did


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> For anyone interested, here's a comprehensive list of what interacts with grapefruit (and it looks such an innocent fruit)
> 
> http://www.cmaj.ca/content/suppl/2012/11/26/cmaj.120951.DC1/grape-bailey-1-at.pdf


Looking at that lot (I knew it was a lot, but not that many) this ought to go on a new thread. What does the team think?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Looking at that lot (I knew it was a lot, but not that many) this ought to go on a new thread. What does the team think?




Yeah I would agree with that.  I was blissfully ignorant of grapefruits potential hazards. We should make people aware


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> I once had a grapefruit shaped like a willy. That one really didn't look at all innocent


If you grow butternut squash just right, you get the classic willy and balls appearance as scrawled on toilet walls for as long as we've had toilets.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Looking at that lot (I knew it was a lot, but not that many) this ought to go on a new thread. What does the team think?



I'm happy to put it on a new thread tomorrow if people think it would be useful. I don't collect this information in a nerdy way incidentally, it's just that the cancer site I'm on is red hot with this kind of info for obvious reasons.


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> I saw what you did there then Jonsi. Right on cue too


Chalk it up to experience.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> If you grow butternut squash just right, you get the classic willy and balls appearance as scrawled on toilet walls for as long as we've had toilets.



Sorted! And there was me seeking a new hobby!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> If you grow butternut squash just right, you get the classic willy and balls appearance as scrawled on toilet walls for as long as we've had toilets.




I once had a turnip shaped like a certain part of my own anatomy 
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
It was actually shaped like my head but I love the way you're all thinking


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> Chalk it up to experience.




No more of this Jonsi please give it a _rest _


----------



## Amigo

Well enough excitement for one day with exotic drinks and phallic shaped root vegetables...giving my eyes and the iPad a rest. Night folks...thank crunchie it's nearly Friday


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> I'm happy to put it on a new thread tomorrow if people think it would be useful. I don't collect this information in a nerdy way incidentally, it's just that the cancer site I'm on is red hot with this kind of info for obvious reasons.




I wouldn't worry too much. I teach salmon fishing and how to tie salmon flies from bits of feather. It don't get any more nerdy than that please believe me


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Good night ma'am


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Ten past eleven now and I'm up at six in the morning. I think it's time for my tired old bones to hit the hay too. G ' night my diabetic delinquents


----------



## mikeyB

Goodnight Amigo. Thanks for volunteering to kick off the new thread. I can see why it's important on the cancer site, but there are so many meds that members will be on, it should be flagged up. You can make it sound more human than I ever could x

And goodnight DL, sorry to give you a fright tonight, all because of a fortuitous ingredient in a Japanese drink. Funny how these things happen.


----------



## mikeyB

Okey dokey, time to close down. We've had fun tonight, jolly banter, filthy jokes and everything that a pub should be, and in the midst of all that we've all learned something important. Just goes to show, we don't always talk drunken gibberish. Tomorrow, we should discuss the meaning of life. 

Night night everyone, sleep tight


----------



## mikeyB

Gooooood morning campers.

Bacon butties,  tea and coffee now available. Customise your butty with extra bacon, egg, or for a change, sausage. All at extra cost, mind, I've got a living to make.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Gooooood morning campers.
> 
> Bacon butties,  tea and coffee now available. Customise your butty with extra bacon, egg, or for a change, sausage. All at extra cost, mind, I've got a living to make.



I'm very partial to black pudding but I know it makes some people heave so just add some crispy mushrooms if it's unpalatable to you  and a nice latte please


----------



## mikeyB

Black pudding, Amigo? I love it

So, do you want black pudding and bacon, black pudding and mushrooms, or an egg. Choice is yours, along with a large latte,


----------



## Amigo

I'll have black pudding and mushrooms please with a dollop of tomato ketchup....yummy!


----------



## mikeyB

Coming up Amigo. I wonder how many black pudding fans have been hiding in the woodwork?

Also, I've taken grapefruit off the standard juice choice, but it is available on request with a copy of your repeat prescription list


----------



## mikeyB

An announcement:

We are upgrading over the weekend, so on Monday you will be able to order a take out of full Scottish or English breakfast. That is, egg, bacon, Lorne sausage, Stornaway black pudding and beans or tomato, mushrooms, two slices of toast. For the English version, it's normal sausage, and Bury black pudding. Add, delete or swap as you wish, so just ask for full Scottish or full English plus any tweaks. One coffee or pot of tea included in the price of £4.75. Doubling up any item will cost 25p per item.

Take that, Big Mary

So don't forget, that kicks off on Monday


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> An announcement:
> 
> We are upgrading over the weekend, so on Monday you will be able to order a take out of full Scottish or English breakfast. That is, egg, bacon, Lorne sausage, Stornaway black pudding and beans or tomato, mushrooms, two slices of toast. For the English version, it's normal sausage, and Bury black pudding. Add, delete or swap as you wish, so just ask for full Scottish or full English plus any tweaks. One coffee or pot of tea included in the price of £4.75. Doubling up any item will cost 25p per item.
> 
> Take that, Big Mary
> 
> So don't forget, that kicks off on Monday



Sounds good to me but will it lure Jonsi away from Mary's ample baps?


----------



## mikeyB

Only time will tell, Amigo, but I just have a hunch that it might. Or, of course, I could give you the job of Morning cook, though I know nothing of your ability as far as baps are concerned.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Only time will tell, Amigo, but I just have a hunch that it might. Or, of course, I could give you the job of Morning cook, though I know nothing of your ability as far as baps are concerned.



My culinary skills are unsurpassed Mike...I'm a real foodie (and therein lies the start of the problem!).


----------



## Hazel

Oh my word it is COLD today

Could I please have a roll and scrambled egg with a pot of tea - thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Right, Amigo, I could give you a weeks trial.  We can negotiate terms, but we'll have to see if your baps can attract Jonsi back from Mary. 

I'm an equal opportunity employer, non groping, and there's free training. You could take over when I disappear for hospital jollies. Deal?


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Oh my word it is COLD today
> 
> Could I please have a roll and scrambled egg with a pot of tea - thanks



Certainly is Hazel. I'm just venturing out and it's about 3 degrees here (but I'm not singing about it!)


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Oh my word it is COLD today
> 
> Could I please have a roll and scrambled egg with a pot of tea - thanks


It is cold, isn't it? We had a very light dusting of snow last night.

One pot of  Scottish Blend, and roll with scrambled egg coming up


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right, Amigo, I could give you a weeks trial.  We can negotiate terms, but we'll have to see if your baps can attract Jonsi back from Mary.
> 
> I'm an equal opportunity employer, non groping, and there's free training. You could take over when I disappear for hospital jollies. Deal?



I fear you'd be signing over your role permanently should I step in on a temporary basis Mike, so ample and delicious are my baps (and other breakfast items). Better to be eagerly welcomed back by putting one of the less culinary gifted men in charge. Though I appreciate profits may plummet and hygiene standards would re-attract the interest of the health inspectors


----------



## mikeyB

Ah well, the jobs always there if you need an uplift


----------



## mikeyB

Anyway, gang I'm off to get cleaned up, shaved and sorted for my trip to the docs this pm. I'll have more details in an hour or so. Sorry for the interruption in service


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Anyway, gang I'm off to get cleaned up, shaved and sorted for my trip to the docs this pm. I'll have more details in an hour or so. Sorry for the interruption in service



I'm off out too...*winks


----------



## mikeyB

Right, I'm back and irritated. Before I start on treatment for this flipping Vit D deficiency, doc wants to check  my parathyroid status and recheck the Vit D and calcium. However, I did manage to scrounge some proper pain relievers for my hip that won't erode my kidneys, just my brain, the great and glorious Tramadol. They shouldn't cause any great problem cos I don't drink alcohol. I don't want to take them regularly as they are quite addictive. I only need them till the rebuild anyway.

Anyway, that's enough moaning. I'm back in reasonable working order, I'm just having a coffee, biccie and vape then I'll feel human again.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right, I'm back and irritated. Before I start on treatment for this flipping Vit D deficiency, doc wants to check  my parathyroid status and recheck the Vit D and calcium. However, I did manage to scrounge some proper pain relievers for my hip that won't erode my kidneys, just my brain, the great and glorious Tramadol. They shouldn't cause any great problem cos I don't drink alcohol. I don't want to take them regularly as they are quite addictive. I only need them till the rebuild anyway.
> 
> Anyway, that's enough moaning. I'm back in reasonable working order, I'm just having a coffee, biccie and vape then I'll feel human again.



I share your pain Mike. Despite the growing evidence on the importance of optimum Vit D levels, GP's seem hard to convince about them. Your levels seem seriously low to me but good on your doc for being so thorough. This seems hot off the press relating to Vit D and respiratory infections.

Hope the tramadol work. I took them after the shoulder injury to help me sleep but was quick to get myself off them even though I was only taking one at night and never with alcohol. Two had me even dafter than usual! 

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/11/161116103005.htm


----------



## Hazel

Mike good to have to back, even though it was about 50% successful.

I have to admit to the lovely people here in the pub, forgive me for I have sinned - went totally off Plan today.   

Should have waited until I could have a virtual skicky bun.

Can I please have a pot of tea - that at least, is safe.

It is black here, thunder and lightening, going to be a bad night methinks


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I share your pain Mike. Despite the growing evidence on the importance of optimum Vit D levels, GP's seem hard to convince about them. Your levels seem seriously low to me but good on your doc for being so thorough. This seems hot off the press relating to Vit D and respiratory infections.
> 
> Hope the tramadol work. I took them after the shoulder injury to help me sleep but was quick to get myself off them even though I was only taking one at night and never with alcohol. Two had me even dafter than usual!
> 
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/11/161116103005.htm



Aye, I took one about 50 minutes ago and the pain is a distant and slight discomfort, but then so is the world. This is going to be fun. I haven't felt like this since I last smoked cannabis in 1976


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Aye, I took one about 50 minutes ago and the pain is a distant and slight discomfort, but then so is the world. This is going to be fun. I haven't felt like this since I last smoked cannabis in 1976



Glad it's helped Mike but if I can see some mixed up orders in the Banting tonight  Seek help if you develop a desire for an Afghan coat and want nothing but Jethro Tull on the jukebox!


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Mike good to have to back, even though it was about 50% successful.
> 
> I have to admit to the lovely people here in the pub, forgive me for I have sinned - went totally off Plan today.
> 
> Should have waited until I could have a virtual skicky bun.
> 
> Can I please have a pot of tea - that at least, is safe.
> 
> It is black here, thunder and lightening, going to be a bad night methinks




It's only one little blip Hazel so don't beat yourself up! Already dark here and very chilly!


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Mike good to have to back, even though it was about 50% successful.
> 
> I have to admit to the lovely people here in the pub, forgive me for I have sinned - went totally off Plan today.
> 
> Should have waited until I could have a virtual skicky bun.
> 
> Can I please have a pot of tea - that at least, is safe.
> 
> It is black here, thunder and lightening, going to be a bad night methinks


Aye, we've had the lights on all afternoon. And dinnae fash about going off plan once in a while, nobody's perfect, and you can get back on track tomorrow in Leeds, to show off the new look.

Course you can have a pot of finest Scottish Blend, and because it's virtual, a slice of Baklava to go with it, along with a hand wipe for after.


----------



## Amigo

I'm off out tonight to see a band who do 80' and 90's covers really well. So a bit of Blondie, Bryan Adams, Bon Jovi, Meatloaf, Kim Wilde, Berlinda Carlisle, Status Q...

I'll be back in later for a nightcap by which time the Trams will probably have knocked you into a deep sleep Mike


----------



## mikeyB

I doubt it, Amigo. I'll still be around. I'll not be taking any more until bedtime. Just hope I don't sleep through hypos, but I've never done that even on Chritmas day or Hogmanay.

Sounds like a good night out. Sorted for Es and Whizz?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I doubt it, Amigo. I'll still be around. I'll not be taking any more until bedtime. Just hope I don't sleep through hypos, but I've never done that even on Chritmas day or Hogmanay.
> 
> Sounds like a good night out. Sorted for Es and Whizz?



Not sure about the E's and Whizz Mike but I've got the Pringles and Rennies in my bag


----------



## mikeyB

Ah, the sense and maturity of the passing years. With me it was marriage to a woman not well versed in the habits of the lower orders. She is now, mind


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ah, the sense and maturity of the passing years. With me it was marriage to a woman not well versed in the habits of the lower orders. She is now, mind



Oh the 'habits of the lower orders' hold no mystery for me Mike!  I haven't been shocked since 1972!


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, no major birthdays today, but first up is Cindy Blackman, 57, drummer who has played with Lenny Kravitz, but more famously with Santana. Second up is Graham Parker, 66 today. By any standards, these are rather niche performers, but the excuse  I've been waiting for is here - Kirk Hammet is 54. 11th on Rolling Stone magazines list of the greatest  guitarists, he has played with Metallica since 1983, so the jukebox is heavily loaded with Metallica, but for a bit of guitar sophistication, you'll also find Santana's Samba PaTi and Black Magic Woman.

The only significant events on this day in history was the end of the battle of the Somme in 1916. Nobody won. On a more civilised note, William Caxton issued the first printed dated book from his printing press in Westminster in 1477. It was called "Dictes or Sayenges of The Philosophres"

It took another half millennium before spellcheckers were invented.


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, I found an old Marshall amp and speaker in the attic, so I'm plugging that into the jukebox and turning  it up to 11.

Tracks J1 - 50 on the jukebox are silence, by the way if you need respite or if the heavy bass is macerating your liver.


----------



## Hazel

I'll say goodnight everyone - early start.

I know in Leeds there will be some nonsense, (well DL is going), bit that does not mean the customers in here can get up to high jinks.

Will pop in tomorrow for a nightcap.

Night and sleep well


----------



## mikeyB

One big sleep before all the excitement, eh Hazel? Long day tomorrow.

Night night, sleep well. x


----------



## Jonsi

Just back from Scouts... can I please have a tweenage cocktail... That's two parts Tramadol to one pint of Vodka, ice and a slice and a splash of lemonade.

...and some Bombay Mix.


----------



## mikeyB

I hope you've earned a badge tonight.

 I will mix up your interesting cocktail, Jonsi, but it might detach your brain from active control of your body, so I hope you will contribute to children in need before you get the idea of donating your house. 

And here's your much beloved Bombay Mix. Enjoy


----------



## Jonsi

I think I've done enough for children in need. My children came from a broken home... admittedly they broke most of it themselves but nevertheless...


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I have a friend and his wife who decided that they didn't want children. They told everybody that if they wanted them then email their address to them and they would drop theirs off for them


----------



## mikeyB

If you aren't doing anything Jonsi, as a captive Type 2 can you give me a hand on the General forum Did the Desmond thread, there's a girl who is running some terrible numbers who is convinced she's Type 2, but I'm not too sure. 52 people have viewed the thread and not seen the danger. This is a serious request for help.


----------



## mikeyB

Looks as though I've shamed some type 2s to show up on the thread, but it seems to be just me worried about the numbers. Maybe I'm out of touch or overreacting.

I'll just get back to serving drinks...


----------



## Amigo

Hope you've all had a good night whilst I've been booging away to Blondie & Co. I'll have a nice nightcap please Mike, Surprise me.


----------



## mikeyB

Do you go out EVERY Friday night Amigo? You aren't 17 any more you know, you'll end up straining something. 

The nicest nightcaps are creamy, so a shot of Baileys with a shot of Hennessy Cognac would be ideal. Will that be OK for you?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Do you go out EVERY Friday night Amigo? You aren't 17 any more you know, you'll end up straining something.
> 
> The nicest nightcaps are creamy, so a shot of Baileys with a shot of Hennessy Cognac would be ideal. Will that be OK for you?



I'd go out every night given the chance Mike, 17 or not!  Nightcap sounds delicious. It will go nicely with my toast!  (At least it's not a Donner Kebab with garlic sauce, they are the Devil's food!).


----------



## Amigo

Night night everyone still awake.  Enjoy Leeds tomorrow those who can make it


----------



## mikeyB

Night night Amigo. Thanks for your help elsewhere x


----------



## mikeyB

Right, funny old night. I expect it'll be quiet tomorrow with all the usual suspects descending on poor unsuspecting Leeds. I expect they'll all pile in last thing, and they'll be welcome. I might set up a pie and pea supper for latecomers. I'll start the peas off tonight.

So, locking up. Night night everyone. I'm off for Tramadol dreams...


----------



## Jonsi

I went to school with Donna Kebab...Nice girl, club foot. Reckoned she got it because all her shoes were from Kays catalogue.


----------



## mikeyB

We're open for tea, coffee and bacon butties, sausage and egg butties as well. Stock up before heading to Leeds. I'll fill your flasks for you, and don't forget your warm blankets in case you get snowed in.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> We're open for tea, coffee and bacon butties, sausage and egg butties as well. Stock up before heading to Leeds. I'll fill your flasks for you, and don't forget your warm blankets in case you get snowed in.



I'm not en-route anywhere Mike so I'll avail myself of your culinary services and have a bacon sandwich, extra crispy and a Jonsi size portion please


----------



## mikeyB

A Jonsi sized portion ? Got a shovel?

I know what you mean, really. One bacon butty as described...  you want  a latte with that?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> A Jonsi sized portion ? Got a shovel?
> 
> I know what you mean, really. One bacon butty as described...  you want  a latte with that?



Certainly do...can't beat a bit of froth on a morning (and I haven't got a hangover. Try not to induce those these days).


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, I love frotting- I mean frothing. I use whole milk, for the taste, but it takes a bit more effort than skimmed to get it just right.

I haven't had a hangover since 1978. Not for the want of trying, mind. I must metabolise alcohol differently.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Aye, I love frotting- I mean frothing. I use whole milk, for the taste, but it takes a bit more effort than skimmed to get it just right.
> 
> I haven't had a hangover since 1978. Not for the want of trying, mind. I must metabolise alcohol differently.



Hope the tramadol are hitting the spot. I found they only gave me a few hours respite from the pain when my shoulder was initially torn.


----------



## mikeyB

About 5 hours, but they do work well. I can feel the pain drifting back as it wears off. Got a really good night's sleep, though, for the first time in a month.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> About 5 hours, but they do work well. I can feel the pain drifting back as it wears off. Got a really good night's sleep, though, for the first time in a month.



Good to hear. I can't sleep peacefully because of absolutely horrendous cramp!


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> A Jonsi sized portion ? Got a shovel?￼



Oi! I don't have to come here to be insulted... I can go anywhere! 

A pint of thing and some Frazzles please. if you got a pie, I'll have one of those too. That's if you can manage it before you nip off out to 'go shopping' (I reckon you're really down at Mary Hinge's Massagorium getting your bits mahassaged). Recharging your iPad... yeah, right.


----------



## mikeyB

I am just about to 'go shopping' as it happens, but you can have a pint of Brains, specially imported, and a meat pie, as long as you're not fussy about which meat. Sauce is on the tables.

Back in half an hour, estimated. Depends how long the massage takes on these new tablets


----------



## mikeyB

Just me and thee, Amigo, of the regulars. It's like a ghost town. I think I can sneak in a post prandial snooze....


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Just me and thee, Amigo, of the regulars. It's like a ghost town. I think I can sneak in a post prandial snooze....



Yes I've just been looking at the photos of the desperadoes doing Leeds...looks a good 'do'. I'm just back in from an absolutely freezing trip out. It's 4 degrees but the wind chill is biting 

Looks like a very quiet night Mike. We might as well pop down to the Slaughterman's Arms and weight up the competition!


----------



## AlisonM

Ich hätte gerne einen liter Asam-Bock aus dem Weltenberger Kloster, bitte...

And a ruddy great German sausage, hold the 'kraut, can't abide the stuff.


----------



## Hazel

Have you missed us.

On train home now - DL and Toadstool last seen having a snog.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hazel said:


> Have you missed us.
> 
> On train home now - DL and Toadstool last seen having a snog.


DL & Toadstool sitting in a tree.  K.I.S.S.I.N.G.


----------



## Jonsi

Just watching the tennis...can I have another pint of how's-yer-father please... Sorry, it sounds like DL and MBT are at that, I'll have a Brains instead.

 Have safe journey Hazel.


----------



## AlisonM

Hazel said:


> Have you missed us.
> 
> On train home now - DL and Toadstool last seen having a snog.


Oh, have you been somewhere then?


----------



## Jonsi

Mark Parrott said:


> DL & Toadstool sitting in a tree.  K.I.S.S.I.N.G.


One thing LEEDS to another...


----------



## Hazel

Jonsi said:


> One thing LEEDS to another...




Oh very good


----------



## Hazel

AlisonM said:


> Oh, have you been somewhere then?




Leeds meet  -  london last week, celebrating the Forums birthday

Next one is Chester on 7th Jan


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Leeds meet  -  london last week, celebrating the Forums birthday
> 
> Next one is Chester on 7th Jan



I'm glad you all managed to get into the Wetherspoon place Hazel. Ours was standing room only today


----------



## AlisonM

Hazel said:


> Leeds meet  -  london last week, celebrating the Forums birthday
> 
> Next one is Chester on 7th Jan


Tut, tut Hazel, what were you drinking down there in Inngerland? You didn't recognise good old Scots Irony? I'm fair scunnered at ye lass. I need a drink and a sit down to get over the shock. At least you're safely back across the border now, hopefully you'll recover soon.

Been looking at the pics, seems a good time was had by all, but isn't the rug rat a wee bit young for G&Ts?


----------



## Hazel

Yes and the rest.......

I had Diet Cokes


----------



## Hazel

Amigo said:


> I'm glad you all managed to get into the Wetherspoon place Hazel. Ours was standing room only today




Hmm methinks not


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry gang, fell asleep watching the footie. That's another three hours I won't get back.

So, pint of Brains for Jonsi, who has been behaving himself while you've all been galavanting around Leeds.

As promised, pie and peas is available for those who can't be arsed to cook tonight, mushy peas of course, but if you are one of those strange people who don't like mushy peas ( but will cheerfully eat Tarka Dhal) I'll do some frozen specially. Can't say fairer than that. It is of course, a potato and meat pie with a short crust topping.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Sorry gang, fell asleep watching the footie. That's another three hours I won't get back.
> 
> So, pint of Brains for Jonsi, who has been behaving himself while you've all been galavanting around Leeds.
> 
> As promised, pie and peas is available for those who can't be arsed to cook tonight, mushy peas of course, but if you are one of those strange people who don't like mushy peas ( but will cheerfully eat Tarka Dhal) I'll do some frozen specially. Can't say fairer than that. It is of course, a potato and neat pie with a short crust topping.



I'll have some pie and peas...I love mushy peas even though they make you anti-social 

Just a half of lager with them though and a bit of mint sauce for the peas


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> As promised, pie and peas


Hmm, what sort of pie, might be better than the humungous sausage I had in mind. I loves mushy peas.


----------



## Hazel

Please keep me a pie and lashings of hot peas and I will enjoy them for suppet - yum


----------



## Jonsi

Never say No to a pie even though I had a big bowl of lobby for my tea. Mushy peas on top please


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, I thought this would be popular.

So, Pie and peas wth mint sauce for Amigo with half of lager

Pie and peas for Alison (the pie is potato and minced lamb)

And pie with lashings of peas for Hazel, who clearly left her toy boy in Leeds, so no need for gastric caution.


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> Never say No to a pie even though I had a big bowl of lobby for my tea. Mushy peas on top please


Evening Jonsi, never met a Welshman yet who could turn down a pie, so pie for you with peas on top. Enjoy. 

Anybody else want a drink with this?


----------



## AlisonM

Yum, sold. And a pint of Bishop's Finger too please, forget that German muck, this calls for a good British Ale.

Real tea was a Thai green prawn curry and cauli rice.


----------



## Amigo

AlisonM said:


> Yum, sold. And a pint of Bishop's Finger too please, forget that German muck, this calls for a good British Ale.
> 
> Real tea was a Thai green prawn curry and cauli rice.



Mine was prawns in cocktail sauce, romaine lettuce, tomatoes, cucumber and cold cous cous salad done with mixed peppers. And a little chocolate eclair sweet 

So bring on the scrumptious pies...it's cold and I need a proper dinner!


----------



## mikeyB

One pint of Bishops Finger for Ali, which gives me a little frisson of PTSD. Catholic education, see.


----------



## mikeyB

I'm bubbling away a highland beef and mushroom casserole, with two not very large baking potatoes in the oven, which when they make their final crispy appearance, will be slathered in salt and butter. It's that kind of weather.

And it cooks itself once everything is cooking. There's a type 1 meal if ever there was one


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I'm bubbling away a highland beef and mushroom casserole, with two not very large baking potatoes in the oven, which when they make their final crispy appearance, will be slathered in salt and butter. It's that kind of weather.
> 
> And it cooks itself once everything is cooking.



Sounds very appetising Mike but I wouldn't get away with the baked spuds.

Looks like Toastie and Liberty Bodice haven't surfaced yet!


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Mine was prawns in cocktail sauce, romaine lettuce, tomatoes, cucumber and cold cous cous salad done with mixed peppers. And a little chocolate eclair sweet
> 
> So bring on the scrumptious pies...it's cold and I need a proper dinner!


I've already served yours, Amigo. You coming back for more???


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Looks like Toastie and Liberty Bodice haven't surfaced yet!



I was just thinking the same thing. Conspiracy theorists to the fore, please.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> One pint of Bishops Finger for Ali, which gives me a little frisson of PTSD. Catholic education, see.


What sort of Catholic teacher did you come across that was agin booze? The nuns that warped me were all soaks and Father O'Dowd liked a good drop as he called it as well. Judging by his nose, he liked it a lot. Canon MacD (an old friend) likes his bit o the sauce as well.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. Conspiracy theorists to the fore, please.


They'll be hiding out in the luggage car scarfing all the cakes they pinched from K42 before they caught the train this morning.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I've already served yours, Amigo. You coming back for more???



Yes I have a voracious appetite Mike and can always manage another virtual pie!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. Conspiracy theorists to the fore, please.



He's just reported in and has gone to bed.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, Amigo, this isn't Oliver Twist, of course you can have some more! And with mint sauce in the peas


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> He's just reported in and has gone to bed.


With whom? Send photographers


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> What sort of Catholic teacher did you come across that was agin booze? The nuns that warped me were all soaks and Father O'Dowd liked a good drop as he called it as well. Judging by his nose, he liked it a lot. Canon MacD (an old friend) likes his bit o the sauce as well.


It was the 'finger' bothered me, not the beer


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Very large measure of something very strong please. Not happy


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> Very large measure of something very strong please. Not happy


What's up, GG? missed the jackpot by one number? Not something health related I hope? Here's a double voddie and orange. Come and have a sit down among friends


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Thanks Doc. I'll try and chill out over in this corner.


----------



## Jonsi

Can't sit alone pondering GG... come over here and share my Bombay Mix. I'll ask Killybeg to get you a Vodka & Vimto.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Jonsi said:


> Can't sit alone pondering GG... come over here and share my Bombay Mix. I'll ask Killybeg to get you a Vodka & Vimto.


Share your Bombay Mix? Well thank you kind sir - I like the spicy peanuts best, can I pick them out?


----------



## Jonsi

Greyhound Gal said:


> Share your Bombay Mix? Well thank you kind sir - I like the spicy peanuts best, can I pick them out?


Fill your boots sunshine - my Bombay Mix is your Bombay Mix


----------



## Amigo

Giving the iPad and my eyes a rest folks as they're still quite sore. Seeing the Opthamologist again this week plus my cancer check up to see what condition my condition is in. Always a bit stressy 

Sleep peacefully folks and hope that pie doesn't give me heartburn


----------



## Hazel

Finally - I am home!   Shattered.

Bed.

Can you keep my pie and peas for tomorrow?
I will enjoy it then

Night peeps


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Can I have a large pot of tea please? I'm hungover and I haven't even been to bed yet! Damn those tequila shots.........


----------



## mikeyB

Cousevi can do that for you. Night Hazel. We have photographic evidence of you having a good time, so you deserve a good night's sleep. Don't tell anybody else, but I'll slip you a Brandy and ginger nightcap.

Sleep tight x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Rosiecarmel said:


> Can I have a large pot of tea please? I'm hungover and I haven't even been to bed yet! Damn those tequila shots.........


DL led you astray again did he Rosie
Funny, I could have sworn I saw a post earlier saying something about staying off the booze!


----------



## mikeyB

Rosiecarmel said:


> Can I have a large pot of tea please? I'm hungover and I haven't even been to bed yet! Damn those tequila shots.........


Course you can Rosie. You seemed sober enough on the photos. Has that DL been corrupting you again? 

Here's your tea. Watch out for vodka hypos. x


----------



## Rosiecarmel

GG he's a terrible influence on little innocent me! He swears the he asked for a tizer but was forced to have gin! 

Thank you, Mikey! After my very scary 1.8 hypo last night when I was out drinking (I caused a massive scene was v dramatic!), ive been very careful today. I didn't take my basal which I think was probably a good idea as I've been in the 7s all day. I'm taking lucozade to bed with me when I go and will be setting an alarm for 3am to check


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, locking up after a surprisingly busy night of pie and peas from the Leeds gang trooping home. Must do that again, make it a tradition.

10.30 for bacon butties and coffee. See you in the morning.

Goodnight, sleep well


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, we're open and waiting for hung over walking dead to shuffle through the door. I've got the baseball bat under the counter if any real walking dead appear, quite fancy a bit of head crushing this morning.

While you are having a think, I'm going to polish my brand new industrial cooking range ready for tomorrow's breakfast expansion. As a reminder, from tomorrow morning we can offer full English and Full Scottish breakfasts. Couple of extra choices - potato cake  or hash browns, and I've got some sliced haggis, which I can also use in my super special Scottish breakfast which is avaiable on special request. 

Big George and his mates fitted the kitchen at 3.00 in the morning, and wanted folding money, so I suspect that some kitchen showroom will be displaying an extra large space this morning. I didn't know kitchen showrooms had 24 hour opening, but Big George assures me that this is so.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ok, we're open and waiting for hung over walking dead to shuffle through the door. I've got the baseball bat under the counter if any real walking dead appear, quite fancy a bit of head crushing this morning.
> 
> While you are having a think, I'm going to polish my brand new industrial cooking range ready for tomorrow's breakfast expansion. As a reminder, from tomorrow morning we can offer full English and Full Scottish breakfasts. Couple of extra choices - potato cake  or hash browns, and I've got some sliced haggis, which I can also use in my super special Scottish breakfast which is avaiable on special request.
> 
> Big George and his mates fitted the kitchen at 3.00 in the morning, and wanted folding money, so I suspect that some kitchen showroom will be displaying an extra large space this morning. I didn't know kitchen showrooms had 24 hour opening, but Big George assures me that this is so.



Glad to hear Big George is off the tag now so he can go out again evenings. All sounds very posh for the Banting, have you had Big Gordon in for some expletive type advice?

I won't be around much today but have a nice Sunday everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks Amigo, you have a good day too

I don't use expletives in the kitchen, just stony stares


----------



## mikeyB

Right, quiet morning - I assume that's post Leeds recovery time. I'm off for a shower and then pick up the papers. Back at 2.00 for the long haul.


----------



## Jonsi

Afternoon all...Mary Hinge has had her baps out this morning and customers have been playing 'guess the filling'. We had great fun.

It would appear that the T42 got a new cooker fitted in the wee small hours. She's still getting to grips with it. She says whoever had it last was 'a right mucky beggar' (tho she didn't use the word beggar). Mary's nephew who is Professor of Fungus, Wee Bugs n Stuff at Heriot What? University is doing culture scraping right this minute. I think I heard him mention botulinum...


----------



## mikeyB

Our old kitchen went straight to the breakers yard that Big George's friend, 38DD Kate owns, so I don't know where Mary got hers. Probably La Gavroche, they pay their cleaners peanuts there.

Anyway, what a bonus, gang. I was searching through the cupboards in this new kitchen and found a toasted sandwich maker that can do four at a time. Because I'm such a customer facing businessman, I'm going to make toasted sandwiches built to your spec (within reason) available all day, everyday starting from now. Furthermore, because I got such a good deal on the new kitchen, your  first toastie is free.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Not had a toasted sandwich for years. Cheese and onion for me please


----------



## mikeyB

One cheese and onion toastie coming up in five minutes, GG. Bet u never thought you'd hear _that_ in this pub.


----------



## Amigo

I'm very partial to corned beef and onion toasties but I'm afraid I'd have to put some mayo on there so look away after serving it!


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo, my dear, I only object to Mayo on chips. It's DL who can't stand it, because he's from St Helens.

So of course I will make you a corned beef and onion toastie with mayo. And the mayo, I'll have you know, is home made

 5 minutes


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Amigo, my dear, I only object to Mayo on chips. It's DL who can't stand it, because he's from St Helens.
> 
> So of course I will make you a corned beef and onion toastie with mayo. And the mayo, I'll have you know, is home made
> 
> 5 minutes



You'll do for me!


----------



## Jonsi

Cheese and Onion, Beef and Onion. I don't want to get ill with *mixing* *my* *toasties* so I'll give it a miss Doc.


----------



## mikeyB

You can have any sort of toastie you want, Jonsi. Don't despair. Caerphilly and thinly sliced leek?


----------



## Ljc

Oh Im really tired today, been up most of the night , the police were dumbfounded , someone's only gone an broken in and stolen my brand new oven, hadn't even had the chance to try it out , so I'm starving hungry, can I have a cornedbeef hash, sausage , onion and crispy bacon toasty please and a half of scrumpy to wash it down please.


----------



## mikeyB

Oh, Ljc, that's terrible. If that's all they stole, then it's an inside job from the delivery people or someone nearby who watched the delivery. I hope your  insurance can sort you out quickly.

Yes, my sandwich maker is deep fill, so I'll do that for you no bother, but it will take 10 minutes, but in the meantime here's your drink. I'll give you a free top-up when you've had a quiet seethe waiting for your toastie.


----------



## Hazel

Mike, after the long trip home last, I have pretty much hibernated all day, so, can I have the pie and peas.     I need substenance.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel. I think it's sustenance you need, not subsidence, don't want your house sinking into the ground Good idea, hibernation.

Yes, I've loyally kept your portion of pie and peas in the chiller overnight, couple of minutes reheating and you're sorted Enjoy. I'll do a pot of Scottish Blend with that, nothing else quite matches pie and peas.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> nothing else quite matches pie and peas.



...except peas and pie.


----------



## Jonsi

I asked Mary where her oven came from.... she said her mate Pneumatic Kate got it for her. Apparently Kate's little brother (known as Big George which is quite confusing as her big brother is called little Willy) turned up from East Kent with a new one for some geezer wot runs a boozer, cash in hand no questions asked oi oi and Bob's your mother's brother.


----------



## Jonsi

Can I have a pint of the usual please and, is that a pan of scouse I can smell on the new cooker?  if it is can I have a big bowl of it please with some crusty bread.Nom nom nom


----------



## mikeyB

Can I have some of what you've been smoking Jonsi?


----------



## Jonsi

Got it from some shifty guy outside... he said it was Mary Jane but it smells like Sage & Onion to me


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, we aren't a restaurant, just a snack bar, breakfast bar, and pub, Jonsi, and that's my dirty socks simmering on the cooker. Does your amour Mary do scouse?  Perhaps not, she probably thinks that's a euphemism for oral sex.

Anyway, you can indeed have a pint.


----------



## AlisonM

Rosiecarmel said:


> After my very scary 1.8 hypo last night when I was out drinking (I caused a massive scene was v dramatic!), ive been very careful today.


Aye, them's the joys of LADA Rosie. Luckily, it wears off a bit after a few years as your pancreas gives up the ghost. After 7 years, mine seems to be almost done at last. I'm more like a proper T1 now, LOL. No wonder you have a hangover, I hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## FergusC

mikeyB said:


> Picolax here we come. Yummy


I take it you are aquainted with the famous "Singletrackworld Picolax Thread " http://singletrackworld.com/2009/02/the-picolax-thread-returns/


----------



## AlisonM

Real tea was chicken casserole tonight and I sinned with a herb dumpling, and a large hot Vimto (NSA of course).

Need virtual warmers as well, though. Any ideas?


----------



## mikeyB

There's no better warmer than my favourite Rusty Nail, but  for a change I could do Stolichnaya Chilli vodka and tonic, which will warm everything including wee & poo, so might be a bit OTT. Your choice, Alison.

(I've got the Rusty Nail already poured)


----------



## mikeyB

FergusC said:


> I take it you are aquainted with the famous "Singletrackworld Picolax Thread " http://singletrackworld.com/2009/02/the-picolax-thread-returns/


I haven't seen that before, thanks Fergus,. Gave me a real laugh


----------



## Diabeticliberty

All day today I have been limping around my house feeling like a cat climbed into my mouth, curled up and died.  The Leeds people and some of the individuals on this forum of dubious morality who seemed to think it might be amusing to make me drink things that I don't really like drinking which give me wobbly legs and a bad headache filled me with lots of stuff that gave me wobbly legs and a bad headache. I am now looking for a fix of some description.  Dr Onthego what have ye to fix the ails and maladies of a poor farm boy forced down a path of misadventure by his forum chums?


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> (I've got the Rusty Nail already poured)


I'll have that then Dr Forrester. Ta.


----------



## mikeyB

Diabeticliberty said:


> All day today I have been limping around my house feeling like a cat climbed into my mouth, curled up and died.  The Leeds people and some of the individuals on this forum of dubious morality who seemed to think it might be amusing to make me drink things that I don't really like drinking which give me wobbly legs and a bad headache filled me with lots of stuff that gave me wobbly legs and a bad headache. I am now looking for a fix of some description.  Dr Onthego what have ye to fix the ails and maladies of a poor farm boy forced down a path of misadventure by his forum chums?


Hair of the dog, old mate, you can't beat it. What you need is Vitamins and alcohol, and the drink I recommend contains multiple vitamins especially thiamin, which is great for hangovers. So what's this drink? The Bloody Mary. Get a couple of those down you and you'll feel on top of the world. Honest.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Hair of the dog, old mate, you can't beat it. What you need is Vitamins and alcohol, and the drink I recommend contains multiple vitamins especially thiamin, which is great for hangovers. So what's this drink? The Bloody Mary. Get a couple of those down you and you'll feel on top of the world. Honest.



Not on your diabetic Nellie. I have just showered and eaten dinner and am now retiring for the night in the hope that in work tomorrow I can string at least one semi coherent sentence together.  Bloody Mary is a fine drink which I do like but I think tonight I will stick with skimmed milk


----------



## mikeyB

Ingrate. That's why I gave up GP. Folk ignoring perfectly good health advice.

Goodnight DL. It's perhaps as well you retire for the night, it will give you time to compose an apology to Scotland and the members who stay there. 

No pressure


----------



## Owen

Evening you bunch of reprobates, sorry not around much at the moment, long shifts and busy on call. Just enough time to imbibe a few tequilas before heading off into the real world again.


----------



## Amigo

Just settling in for the X Factor results so I'll need something robust to sustain me. Please let the middle aged, white provincial female rapper Honey G go, it's just too embarrassing  Hopefully Ed Balls will also go off Strictly and they can team up and do the Balls meets Honey G spot!...

Drink, drink!....


----------



## Jonsi

Sadly Amigo the Balls are still there. I heard Vic and Bob talking about X factor. Vic said "Honey" Bob said "Nut Cornflakes".  I laughed myself silly.


----------



## mikeyB

Right peeps, a line of tequila shots for Owen before a night's work should set you up fine and dandy.

Now then Amigo, what have I said about mentioning Strictly and X factor in this bar? I'll let you off this time with a double vodka and orange.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right peeps, a line of tequila shots for Owen before a night's work should set you up fine and dandy.
> 
> Now then Amigo, what have I said about mentioning Strictly and X factor in this bar? I'll let you off this time with a double vodka and orange.



Thanks Mike but please make it a vodka & Diet Coke. I can't abide orange cordial...always reminds me of the smell from the discarded drinks come New Year's morning!


----------



## Hazel

I will head off - I do not have the stamina to be a party animal.    I think a LONG hot shower, then bed for me.

Wishing everyone well, sleep tight xxx


----------



## Jonsi

...anyone heard from the Martian Beerstained Rosti since she travelled to the fleshpots of Yorkshire? D'you think that DL might have stashed her in his handluggage and smuggled her into St Helens to live the life of a plastic Scouser?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Maybe that's why he's gone to bed so early....


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Thanks Mike but please make it a vodka & Diet Coke. I can't abide orange cordial...always reminds me of the smell from the discarded drinks come New Year's morning!


Will do. I only use fresh orange for drinks, for future ref


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> I will head off - I do not have the stamina to be a party animal.    I think a LONG hot shower, then bed for me.
> 
> Wishing everyone well, sleep tight xxx


Night night Hazel. You're doing right, yesterday must have been exhausting.

Sleep tight x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Large hot choc for me please kind sir with whipped cream and choccie sprinkles please
In need of something warm and chocolaty


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Evening all! I'm very very full after a lovely Indian meal and would very much like something very alcoholic. Any recommendations?


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> ...anyone heard from the Martian Beerstained Rosti since she travelled to the fleshpots of Yorkshire? D'you think that DL might have stashed her in his handluggage and smuggled her into St Helens to live the life of a plastic Scouser?


I did spot an appearance on the forum briefly this morning, but I guess she took the very wise decision to stay out of the fray for a day to recover.


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> Large hot choc for me please kind sir with whipped cream and choccie sprinkles please
> In need of something warm and chocolaty


Certainly GG, I'm whipping the cream as we speak (not for me the aerosol can). Enjoy


----------



## AlisonM

Greyhound Gal said:


> Large hot choc for me please kind sir with whipped cream and choccie sprinkles please
> In need of something warm and chocolaty


Me too, oooh, me too! And chuck a slug of Bailey's in it please.


----------



## AlisonM

Oh, and if you have any nosh on the go, I have a bad case of the munchies and need stoking up. Any pie and mushies left?


----------



## mikeyB

Rosiecarmel said:


> Evening all! I'm very very full after a lovely Indian meal and would very much like something very alcoholic. Any recommendations?


After an Indian meal, something simple like a large Cognac is best, with a glass of iced apple juice on the side. That OK for you?


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> Me too, oooh, me too! And chuck a slug of Bailey's in it please.


Will do, and there is just one portion of pie and mushy peas left, so ill stick that in the microwave for you.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Will do, and there is just one portion of pie and mushy peas left, so ill stick that in the microwave for you.


Favouritism! "I don't do food... only light snacks" he says. What's a pie and peas if it's not food? 

Pah! I feel a strongly worded letter to the management coming on. Pshaw and Harrumph!


----------



## AlisonM

Jonsi said:


> I feel a strongly worded letter to the management coming on.


Umm, it's a free house, Dr Blair IS the management.


----------



## mikeyB

The pie and peas was bought in from a quality transport cafe, not in house. The new kitchen was brought in to satisfy the anticipated demand for the new  breakfast service starting tomorrow morning, so if you could hold the complaints till then, I'd be grateful.


----------



## mikeyB

And what's this "Pshaw and Harrumph" lark? Been rereading Billy Bunter stories? What's wrong with Anglo Saxon curses?


----------



## mikeyB

iPad needs feeding, can I have half an hour please?


----------



## Amigo

Looks like the bar has closed for the night so I'll have to get myself a nightcap along at the Dog & Duck.

Oh and the pantomime rapper survived again tonight! Pshaw and Harrumph!


----------



## mikeyB

I'm here to serve the needy, Amigo, I've just been busyboding around elsewhere so many apologies for spreading myself too thinly. What can I do to make up?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I'm here to serve the needy, Amigo, I've just been busyboding around elsewhere so many apologies for spreading myself too thinly. What can I do to make up?



Ah no worries at all Mike, I'm not a drinker on school nights. Creeping towards the midnight hour so off to bed for me. Sleep well x


----------



## mikeyB

Night night Amigo, thanks for being tolerant

Sleep tight x


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, locking up, but we will reopen tomorrow with the new breakfast menu from approx 10.15 to 12.15. Remember, it's the full English or full Scottish, with the usual bacon, egg, or sausage butties. Or indeed, _any_ ingredient butties such as black pudding or haggis. Plus of course tea and coffee, plus fruit juices apart from grapefruit unless you can produce evidence that you don't take any medication that is affected by grapefruit. Elf and safety rules, see. I can kill you with cholesterol, but not grapefruit. Go figure.

Goodnight all, sleep well.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, folks the new breakfast kitchen is up and running. I've got a local lady who is experienced in hotel breakfast work doing the donkey work. And no, it's not Big Mary. Come along and indulge yourselves.


----------



## Ljc

A full Scottish for me please with a big mug of coffee oh and I double helping of black pud would go down a treat too.


----------



## mikeyB

One full Scottish coming up, double black pudding. Would you like potato cakes or hash browns?


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> One full Scottish coming up, double black pudding. Would you like potato cakes or hash browns?


O potato cakes please and could. Wrangle two slices of burnt toast with lashings of jam , I'm a bit peckish this morning
.
.
.
Boy am I giving us T2s a bad name lol.


----------



## mikeyB

For further info, potato cakes are the default for the full Scottish, and hash browns for the full English. 

Till the end of the month, tea or coffee is free when you order a full brekkie.


----------



## mikeyB

Yes Ljc, two slices of toast are included with the breakfast. Butter and jams are on the tables.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hi y'all.  I seem to have survived Leeds and am in need of sustenance.  Are the potato cakes made with real lard?  If so...I'll have the full Scottish please.  None of that sorry imported hash nonsense for this hungry punter.  No thank you sirree.


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbar Good to see you back in action. Leeds must have been knackering. Of course the potato cakes are made with lard. They're worth taking 20,000 units of Creon on their own!

One full Scottish coming up. Just in time, too. Enjoy.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, day 1 of the new breakfast service has finished for the day. I can't provide all day breakfasts yet, or for the foreseeable future, so please don't ask. Toasties, of course, are available all day, and only limited by your imagination, not mine. I'm disappearing off for a discussion with the new chef.  Back at 2.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Delicious breko Kildare...that's really set me up for the day.  For pudding may I have my signature dish please...a Mars Bar toastie.  Should your new hired hand be unfamiliar with this delectable treat I attach detailed instructions:

*Ingredients*
1 Mars Bar
2 slices of cheap white sliced bread
Butter (very soft)
Double cream

*Method*
Butter bread on one side (just a thin smear)
Slice the Mars Bar across the grain
Place bottom slice of bread in sandwich maker butter side down
Arrange Mars Bar on top
Cover with second slice of bread (butter side up)
Toast
Serve with a dollop of double cream

Yummers!!!


----------



## Ljc

Marsbartoastie said:


> Delicious breko Kildare...that's really set me up for the day.  For pudding may I have my signature dish please...a Mars Bar toastie.  Should your new hired hand be unfamiliar with this delectable treat I attach detailed instructions:
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 1 Mars Bar
> 2 slices of cheap white sliced bread
> Butter (very soft)
> Double cream
> 
> *Method*
> Butter bread on one side (just a thin smear)
> Slice the Mars Bar across the grain
> Place bottom slice of bread in sandwich maker butter side down
> Arrange Mars Bar on top
> Cover with second slice of bread (butter side up)
> Toast
> Serve with a dollop of double cream
> 
> Yummers!!!


Yum wonder if I can have custard instead of cream.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Ljc said:


> Yum wonder if I can have custard instead of cream.
> View attachment 2319


I'm sure Kildare has custard on tap.  Mmmm...a custard tap.  There's a kitchen device that needs to be invented...pronto!


----------



## mikeyB

As I said before, I popped out with the cook to go over some additional duties, and having done them, I'm back, worn out.

Sure I'll do the legendary Mars Bar Toastie. Two of them, one with cream and one with custard, Bird's finest.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> As I said before, I popped out with the cook to go over some additional duties, and having done them, I'm back, worn out.
> 
> Sure I'll do the legendary Mars Bar Toastie. Two of them, one with cream and one with custard, Bird's finest.


How appropriate...Bird's finest for the finest birds


----------



## mikeyB

That is hanging out a hostage to fortune, no matter how much I agree


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi isn't around so I feel relatively safe.  He called me an old trout yesterday...for which he shall pay.  However, revenge (like a Mars Bar toastie) is best served perhaps not cold, but certainly after slight cooling.


----------



## Hazel

Mike can I ask you for a hot chocolate, no cream, please.     It is so cold today, I can't get heated up at all


----------



## mikeyB

Sure you can. It's brass monkeys out here as well. The thick frost on the back lawn has still not melted. 

Tell you what, i won't put  cream in your hot chocolate, but I will slip in a drop of chocolate liqueur to warm all the edges. You looked good in the Leeds photos, by the way. Liked the dress.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hazel said:


> Mike can I ask you for a hot chocolate, no cream, please.     It is so cold today, I can't get heated up at all


Hi Slim   As you lose more and more weight you're going to feel the cold.  I hope you have some good thermal underwear.  I had a little chuckle to myself this morning as I put on my 'old lady' vest.  I never thought I'd see the day when I owned such an item.  At long last I must be growing older and wiser.


----------



## Hazel

Delicious Mike, cheers


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> Hi Slim   As you lose more and more weight you're going to feel the cold.  I hope you have some good thermal underwear.  I had a little chuckle to myself this morning as I put on my 'old lady' vest.  I never thought I'd see the day when I owned such an item.  At long last I must be growing older and wiser.


Not a liberty bodice, surely


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Not a liberty bodice, surely


Oh boy does that bring back memories lol, till I could run faster than my mum,  every winter I wore a plain version of this.


Oh the memories
http://www.yours.co.uk/2015/04/17-things-you-only-know-if-you-grew-up-in-the-1950s


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Not a liberty bodice, surely


The term 'liberty bodice' has never carried such an undertone


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Ljc said:


> Oh boy does that bring back memories lol, till I could run faster than my mum,  every winter I wore a plain version of this.
> View attachment 2321
> 
> Oh the memories
> http://www.yours.co.uk/2015/04/17-things-you-only-know-if-you-grew-up-in-the-1950s


We didn't get a phone until I was 16.  It was on the wall in the cold hallway to discourage long calls.  According to my dad calls cost about £1 a minute and should only be made in case of emergency.


----------



## mikeyB

Marsbartoastie said:


> The term 'liberty bodice' has never carried such an undertone


Oh, oops, I forgot, honest....


----------



## Ljc

Marsbartoastie said:


> We didn't get a phone until I was 16.  It was on the wall in the cold hallway to discourage long calls.  According to my dad calls cost about £1 a minute and should only be made in case of emergency.


I wasn't allowed any where near the phone
Our tin bath lived on a hook on the fence till it was brought in on bath *night ,* being little I had first dibs
I also remember with great fondness,  not, waking up to the joys of ice on the inside of the windows brrrrrrrr


I've suddenly got very cold , a nice hot chocolate with a shot of baileys please


----------



## AlisonM

Hazel said:


> Mike can I ask you for a hot chocolate, no cream, please.     It is so cold today, I can't get heated up at all


Me too! I just got back from the shop, which was an adventure cos it's icy out so Rolly and me were sliding all over the place and I nearly fell in a pot hole and I'm shaking. So, could I have the same but with whipped cream and sprinkles and marshmallows and a slug of something, ta.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Alison I was doing figures of eight with the electric wheelchair at lunchtime, and nearly going base over apex when the rubber ferrule on the stick slipped on the damp floor in the shop. Us cripples eh, we cause chaos. Then I got home and realised my fly was undone. Mind, it was so cold it didn't matter.

Enough of this moaning. Of course I will do you a nice warming hot chocolate with a slug of chocolate liqueur and marshmallows with whipped cream atop. And sprinkles. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I wasn't allowed any where near the phone
> Our tin bath lived on a hook on the fence till it was brought in on bath *night ,* being little I had first dibs
> I also remember with great fondness,  not, waking up to the joys of ice on the inside of the windows brrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> I've suddenly got very cold , a nice hot chocolate with a shot of baileys please


Don't forget the linoleum,which no matter the weather, was ever cold. And a hot chocolate for you with Baileys. Sorry for serving you after Alison, seniority rights and all that.


----------



## mikeyB

As it's that time of day again, it's what's on the jukebox tonight. Well, Björk is 51 today, but we'll let that one pass. Alex James is 48, so we could if you like populate the jukebox with Blur hits. Alex James now makes rather good cheese, and children. Their names are Galileo,  Geronimo, Artemis, Sable and Beatrix. Poor buggers.

But, and this is a big but, there is no way I am going to let the birthday of Dr John pass uncelebrated. So for me, and especially for DL, there will be loads of Dr John tracks right from the early days. Blues, swamp rock, zydeco, jazz and boogie woogie. A supremely talented pianist and songwriter, "Right place, Wrong time" "I Walk on Gilded Splinters" "Gris Gris". There are thousands.

I'm sure DL will post his favourites . Dr John, or "Mac" Rebbenack is 76 today.


----------



## mikeyB

In addition I'll be serving a classic New Orleans cocktail, the Hurricane, one part dark rum, one part white rum, half part over proof  rum, topped up with passion fruit juice and a squirt of lemon juice to counteract the sweetness. Deeelicious, and packs a wallop. Ideal for Dr John music.


----------



## AlisonM

Hmm? Sounds good, pour me a good slug of that please Dr Octavius.


----------



## mikeyB

Coming up, Alison. Don't glug it down,this is one to savour


----------



## Hazel

Mike, I have nevet tried a cocktail before, but I fancy trying your special tonight.

So if you please kind sir.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry I'm late, I just corrected a stonking unexpected hypo. 

So, your very first cocktail. Do sip it, it's rather sweet so the temptation is to gulp it down, but that said, here goes - enjoy


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Hope you're feeling better, Mikey! I just went from a 12.8 to a 3.2. I'm not sure my initial test was correct! I should've washed my hands and tried again. I added an extra couple of units to my bolus. big mistake!

I'd quite like a hot chocolate with some baileys in please!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Actually after reading your cocktail special I was wondering if you had any left?!?


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Rosiecarmel said:


> Actually after reading your cocktail special I was wondering if you had any left?!?


Course I've got some left, Jonsi hasn't been in yet. So here's one for you


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Why thank you! Whilst he's out, I may eat all the Bombay Mix too!


----------



## mikeyB

Help yourself, I have to restock twice a week anyway when Jonsi is in the mood


----------



## mikeyB

Rosiecarmel said:


> Hope you're feeling better, Mikey! I just went from a 12.8 to a 3.2. I'm not sure my initial test was correct! I should've washed my hands and tried again. I added an extra couple of units to my bolus. big mistake!
> 
> I'd quite like a hot chocolate with some baileys in please!


I don't get post hypo symptoms like I used to when I was younger, apart from mild tiredness, so I get back to my normal self fairly quickly. I don't know if that's because I've gotten used to hypos, or if it really is a function of age. It's Diabetes, so who knows?


----------



## Hazel

Night everyone x


----------



## mikeyB

Night night Hazel. I trust you enjoyed your first adventure in cocktails?

All that fruit juice precludes a hangover, so I'll expect you up for brekkie tomorrow 

Sleep tight x


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, it's been a quieter night, but then it is tedious old Monday. Two big sleeps and it's Wednesday, time to start winding down for the weekend. That's the way I always looked at it Course, that was the Civil Service....

Anyway, locking up. Open again tomorrow 10.15 when our new breakfast chef will be providing all your needs, and mine too. 

Night night all


----------



## Jonsi

Kilwinning... I've been travelling 1st class on a train to Chester (I've been asked to recce the place for the Jan meet). I had afternoon tea at the 5* Grosvenor Hotel. Where do I claim my expenses?


----------



## mikeyB

Send the expenses to the DUK Ambassadors fund. That should lose them for a year or two., but you'll get a free drink when you get back. That's not a pint of vodka, mind, that won't count.

Breakfasts available for anybody passing by in the virtual world.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Good morning. Had my porridge an hour or so ago, but still peckish. Could I have a full Scottish and a pot of tea please.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning GG. Do you know, I haven't sold a single full English. Are you all practising for a mass migration?

One full Scottish heading your way, and one pot of tea. Enjoy


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Fancied a change


----------



## mikeyB

Last orders for any breakfasts please, cook has better things to do, including massaging me ego.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, gang, breakfast service ended, back at 2.00. I'm off for newspapers and lunch.


----------



## Jonsi

Can I have a full Welsh please ...it's like a full English only much, much nicer.

Hold the tomatoes and mushrooms (filthy things), I'll have sausages, hash browns, bit of black pud, two fried eggs instead, bacon crispy but not burnt, beans, toast as well as fried bread please, a mug of Builder's Brew and some extra bacon.


----------



## Owen

In light of recent events, can I get a pint of irony please.


----------



## Jonsi

Seeing as Dr Umnadrochit has gone for a bit of Afternoon Delight or 'newspapers and lunch' as he calls it (is that the B&Bs equivalent of "Netflix'n'Chill"?), I suppose I'll never know if I got my full Welsh.
I'll join you in a pint of Irony* Owen, but mebbe have a splash of cynicism in mine as well.

Iechyd da!

*famous Scottish drink ...Irony Bru


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, Jonsi, I realise English is your second language, possibly third if we include gibberish, but your post lies directly underneath mine that says last orders were at 12, and service ended at 12.30. Rules is rules. We're now at the point where it's just booze, and if you need sustenance it has to be a toastie. Cook goes home at 12.15. Well, not directly home but certainly not slaving over a hot stove.

Toastie, anybody? I don't do irony, I'm a straight talking man.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Sorry, Jonsi, I realise English is your second language, possibly third if we include gibberish, but your post lies directly underneath mine that says last orders were at 12, and service ended at 12.30. Rules is rules. We're now at the point where it's just booze, and if you need sustenance it has to be a toastie. Cook goes home at 12.15. Well, not directly home but certainly not slaving over a hot stove.
> 
> Toastie, anybody? I don't do irony, I'm a straight talking man.


Can I have a bacon (crispy), egg, sausage, hash brown and some black pudding Toastie please and a mug of builder's brew? ...and a half of LBV Port


----------



## mikeyB

Now that's what I call an order. A challenge to the deep fill toaster, but it can be done. 5 minutes, but you can have your brew and your port as we speak


----------



## Hazel

Been out and about - can I have a pot of tea please.

NB - you may have noticed, sadly DL has resigned from the forum


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Good morning GG. Do you know, I haven't sold a single full English. Are you all practising for a mass migration?


Oh Sugar 
.
.
.
he's guessed.


----------



## mikeyB

Sure, Hazel, one pot of Scottish Blend coming up.

I hope DLs withdrawal is not permanent. There are plenty of folk who think that, and we'll have to wait and see. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Oh Sugar
> .
> .
> .
> he's guessed.


Can I make a list of wants and don't wants?


----------



## Hazel

I hope DLs withdrawal is not permanent. There are plenty of folk who think that, and we'll have to wait and see. Fingers crossed.[/QUOTE]

Sadly I fear it is


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> I hope DLs withdrawal is not permanent. There are plenty of folk who think that, and we'll have to wait and see. Fingers crossed.



I hope DLs withdrawal is not permanent too. I'll sure miss him.


----------



## Ljc

Right I'm a tad peckish, a nice crispy bacon, egg and lots of black pud toastie with a large mug of latte please.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Right I'm a tad peckish, a nice crispy bacon, egg and lots of black pud toastie with a large mug of latte please.


Coming up in 5 minutes. And here's your large Latte. If I ate everything that sounded delicious in this job I'd be the size of a house.


----------



## Owen

Pint of humility please, with a side of oggies and haggis


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> I hope DLs withdrawal is not permanent. There are plenty of folk who think that, and we'll have to wait and see. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sadly I fear it is


I'm afraid it is permanent, he insisted I delete his account.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hi, Doc.  Not been in for a while.  Wife has me on a tight leash.  Says I spend too much time here.  I'll have a swift half of Landlord, please.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Northerner said:


> I'm afraid it is permanent, he insisted I delete his account.


Oh no.  I hope he is ok.


----------



## Owen

Mark Parrott said:


> Oh no.  I hope he is ok.


She will be fine


----------



## Hazel

Sadly not gentlemen.     He has also backed out of Chester.

Geoff is one of the good guys and we will all the the poorer without him


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Coming up in 5 minutes. And here's your large Latte. If I ate everything that sounded delicious in this job I'd be the size of a house.


I am the size of a house  
Seeing as I 'invented' you a House Toastie may I have another please and could you please name it in honour of my virtual (deceased) dog; Obese Juan Kennelboy?

Highthangyew


----------



## mikeyB

I will indeed, Jonsi my friend. One OJK toastie coming up


----------



## Owen

I think a rum n coke with ice and a slice are order of the house.


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> Hi, Doc.  Not been in for a while.  Wife has me on a tight leash.  Says I spend too much time here.  I'll have a swift half of Landlord, please.


Sorry, Mark I've been occupied elsewhere throwing insults around like confetti, but private. One half of Landlord coming up. Pop in later, I've got plenty of last night's cocktail available


----------



## mikeyB

Owen said:


> I think a rum n coke with ice and a slice are order of the house.


One rum and Coke with both, coming up. 

You wouldn't think this was a work night, it's more like a Friday. Don't try and confuse me, I have a shaky grip on reality as it is.


----------



## Hazel

Can I please have a Bacardi and diet coke 

Cheers xx


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Did I hear you say there was some cocktail left from last night? If so, could I have a large glass of it please to warm me through.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, girls, I was having a little doze, so I've just slugged down a double shot espresso, and now my eyes are out on stalks

Right, one Bacardi and Diet Coke for my pal Hazel, and one large Hurricane cocktail for my pal GG.  Poured with love x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Thank you my lovely. That hits the spot!


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'll have a Hurricane cocktail please Doc.


----------



## mikeyB

Certainly,  Mark , one Hurricane coming up. Though I don't feel at all well, BG is 2.6. Just popping into the kitchen for jam.


----------



## Stitch147

Hope the jam works Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

That was a bit rapid in onset, I must say. No idea why, I've not been exerting myself. Yes, I feel tons better now, thanks. I like jam as a restorative.

Did you pop in looking for something to blot out reality, Stitch? The Hurricane is quite good at that


----------



## Stitch147

Just being nosey, while I'm here I'll try a hurricane please. Glad the jam worked. I miss jam.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Thanks for the Hurricane, Doc.  Certainly hits the spot.  Hope you are ok now.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, alles ist gut


----------



## AlisonM

Sehr gut, Hair Doktor Doktor, glad the jam worked. I keep a wee stash in the back cupboard for those hypo where JBs fail me and I don't want chips...  ... What am I saying?! I NEVER don't want chips, just sometimes I'm too shaky and there are no minions nearby to fetch them for me.

Any Hurricane left?


----------



## mikeyB

There is indeed, and one is poured for you. Decadence is the new morality


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> There is indeed, and one is poured for you. Decadence is the new morality


Hmm? That's deep... too deep for me right now. I'll think about that next spring when my braincell wakes up.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

mikeyB said:


> There is indeed, and one is poured for you. Decadence is the new morality


Well in that case, I'll have another as well please


----------



## mikeyB

Coming up, GG . There must be something in this decadence lark


----------



## Hazel

Night everyone - sleep well


----------



## mikeyB

Night night Hazel. I hope tomorrow is as fine and sunny as today was, proper autumn weather.

Sleep tight x


----------



## mikeyB

Closing early tonight, got to be at my best for yet more blood tests before the doc will release me from my prison of Vitamin D deficiency. That's tomorrow morning, but I will be able to get some breakfasts sorted if you are quick off the starting  block  at 10.15. 

Night night everyone


----------



## mikeyB

Short opening this morning cos I've got to have more blood tests before the doc will  start Vit D therapy. I hope he gets Vit D deficiency one day, and see how long he arses about before starting treatment.

So shout early if you want breakfast. Lovely sunny day up here in the people's republic.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I'm wearing a wee kilt today...so I'll go for the full Scottish this morning please and do a quick highland fling while I'm waiting.  Cheers


----------



## Jonsi

Am I too late for an OJK brekkie? ...or can I order an OJK Toastie for lunch?


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry I'm a little tardy this am, I'm slowed down by events.

Anyway, just in time to do a full Scottish for Marsbar, 5 minutes, and an OJK brekkie for Jonsi, 5 minutes also.

Enjoy them you teo, while I go off to be bled. Probably another armful. 

While I'm out, Jonsi, can you walk the cook home? She's a bit wary in this district, and i'm sure I can leave her in your safe hands. I'm giving you advance notice so you can decide when to take the viagra.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

OJK?


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> OJK?


Obese Juan Kennelboy ...my deceased virtual dog. He was Diabetic too. Had a thing about chasing street beggars. I left him to it, thought the change might do him good.


----------



## mikeyB

Yes, Marsbar, do keep up. And Jonsi, have you got a copy of Bob Monkhouse's one liners?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Mikey my lovely bar keep, can I have a pint... of tequila please?!


----------



## Hazel

Can I have a pot of tea and a Remy Martin please Mr Mike


----------



## Rosiecarmel

On the cognac already, Hazel?


----------



## Hazel

Yes, and Mike could I have a Haig Club for an ansent friend


----------



## mikeyB

Ok Rosie, but let's just start with a half, shall we. I'm not confident of being able to carry you out, and if you stay here the night I cannot be held responsible for what I ....I mean I can't guarantee your safety 

And one pot of tea for Hazel, with a Remy Martin. The Haig Club is, I assume a carry oot?


----------



## Owen

Ill join the blue hair temptress with some tequila and a Haig Club for my guest


----------



## mikeyB

Your wish is my command, Owen, within normal social perameters


----------



## Ljc

I've got a hankering for a couple of cheese and onion toasties a large latte


----------



## FergusC

Don't worry mikey, one of the lads will always see a lady home safely ( a veteran of many a trip across "The Meadows" to take a nurse home!)


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I've got a hankering for a couple of cheese and onion toasties a large latte


Well, when you've got the hankering it's foolish to resist, so two cheese'n'onion toasties coming up. And a large latte to wash it down. A culinary match made in heaven.


----------



## Jonsi

Good afternoon BarCreep ...may I please have a pint of your finest foaming ale plus another pint of the same stuff. My mouth feels like the bottom of a budgies cage it's that dry. honestly you could strike a match on my tongue!!
I'm a bit peckish have you got sandwiches back there?


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, Jonsi, I've been dozing. I've got potential sandwiches because they then become toasted. What would you like? In the meantime, I'll get you a couple of pints of Brains best.


----------



## AlisonM

What's on tap tonight? I hope you have a decent ale available Dr Fine, I'm a connoisseur you know. Oh, and a cheese 'n' ham toastie would go well with it, I'm sure.


----------



## mikeyB

One cheese and ham toastie coming up. And tonight's special ale is Thwaites Wainwright, which goes exceptionally well with cheese. It's slightly more caramelly than a standard bitter.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> It's slightly more caramelly than a standard bitter.


Ooh, sounds good to me, go for it. Actually makes me wish I could still enjoy a real pint... Damn these pills!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

AlisonM said:


> What's on tap tonight? I hope you have a decent ale available Dr Fine, I'm a connoisseur you know. Oh, and a cheese 'n' ham toastie would go well with it, I'm sure.



Ooh a cheese n ham toastie!! I may have to have one of those for my tea.


----------



## AlisonM

Rosiecarmel said:


> Ooh a cheese n ham toastie!! I may have to have one of those for my tea.


They is my favourite toasty... or is that nana toasties? Umm...


----------



## FergusC

Rosiecarmel said:


> Ooh a cheese n ham toastie!! I may have to have one of those for my tea.


Real hand carved,roast ham, a tasty mature cheddar, a smear of good wholemeal mustard, and on a home baked, multiseed bread!
D-r-o-o-o-l.


----------



## Ljc

Just had my dinner and am still a wee bit peckish,   Can you do me a banana , peanut butter and honey toastie with custard if you have any. I'd love a root beer too please , I'm a growing girl lol.


----------



## mikeyB

I can do all that for you Ljc, 5 minutes. Here's the root beer to be going on with. Enjoy

The advantage of that kind of toastie is that it looks the same coming up as it does going down


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Ooh a root beer. Fancy one of those after my chilli


----------



## mikeyB

One root beer for GG then. After chilli eh? Fart central tonight, then.


----------



## FergusC

Greyhounds are good at that!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Both fast asleep on their backs, legs akimbo, flashing their bitsMost risky time..


----------



## FergusC




----------



## FergusC

Greyhound Gal said:


> Both fast asleep on their backs, legs akimbo, flashing their bitsMost risky time..


----------



## mikeyB

Could we please stop farting in the pub. That's what the beer garden is for now that most folk aren't smoking.


----------



## AlisonM

Charcoal biscuits folks, charcoal biscuits. Works for 2 and 4 legged farters. An old French teacher I knew years ago had a black lab called Peter, guess why?


----------



## FergusC

mikeyB said:


> Could we please stop farting in the pub. That's what the beer garden is for now that most folk aren't smoking.


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> Charcoal biscuits folks, charcoal biscuits. Works for 2 and 4 legged farters. An old French teacher I knew years ago had a black lab called Peter, guess why?


Because Pet is the French for fart. Hence the French performer Le Petomaine, who could fart the Marseillase, and other tunes. And also the delicate French pastry Pet du Nonne, or Nun's Fart, because it is full of air, but odourless as holy farts should be.

What's the prize?


----------



## Hazel

Night everyone - sleep tight


----------



## mikeyB

Night Hazel. Want a sneaky nightcap? Brandy and ginger ?


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> What's the prize?


Your very own charcoal biscuit.


----------



## mikeyB

Im overwhelmed, Alison. Thank you.

Now, I'm going to bed early because I'm knackered. Restart tomorrow 10.15 for breakfast.

Goodnight all


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Damn, just missed the cut off! I was so exhausted today I napped for a lot longer than usual. Now I'm wide awake!


----------



## mikeyB

No, I've not completely locked up yet, what can I do for you, Rosie?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Ideally a couple sleeping pills and a gin! But I'll settle for just the gin, please


----------



## mikeyB

Oops! Got distracted on another weird post. Just go for a double pink gin. Safest option

Night night x


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm unfortunately still awake. Don't think the gin helped!


----------



## FergusC

mikeyB said:


> Just go for a double pink gin


Wot about a blue gin (or Blue Bols)


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry to hear that Rosie. No guarantees in this game. Sleep is overrated, I think, though it certainly seems popular. No accounting for taste


----------



## Hazel

Good morning.

I have a lot on today, so, to set me up, can I have a full Scottish, please.

Cheers


----------



## Jonsi

Good morning ...when you've finished you ablutions Doc, can I please have a full OJK breakfast, a steaming pint of builders brew and a side order of croissants.
I can wait ...Mrs Jonsi hasn't finished syphoning the diesel from some cars in the car park yet. 
Merci


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Starving (and please don't look at me disapprovingly and tell me there are real starving people in the world), bit late with my brekkie today. Could I have a large bacon butty, on a crusty white bap, lashings of butter, a little mustard and loads of crispy bacon please. A large mug of tea would wash that down nicely as well.


----------



## Jonsi

Yoo hoo Hazel ...GG!! When service actually starts in this gaff, why don't you join me at my table (the one with the dodgy leg that's has beermats under it).
We can talk about the weather and compare medical stories.


----------



## mikeyB

Eek, gang I've just got going with the new cooker.

Right,  one full Scottish for the Queen of weight loss Hazel, who is doing just the right thing eating only virtual Full Scottish  brekkies. 

One full OJK with croissants and builders tea for Jonsi. Tell the missus to ease up, there's a police breakfast meeting down at Mary's and I said they could park here.

And GG, good morning young lady, I will be happy to provide you with the bacon butty plus selection and a large steaming mug of tea.

Not missed anything have I? Oh, Hazel, one pot of Scottish Blend well brewed.


----------



## Jonsi

<mumble> <grumble> <whinge> <complain> ...'bout bloody time! Some of us have got the bookies and other boozers to visit today y'know.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, but you can't complain when I said opening time was 10.15. Jolly efficient, I thought. You're only tetchy cos the missus got arrested


----------



## Ljc

Morning Landlord. A full Scottish and a large latte please. Can I have some extra black pud too.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Aye, but you can't complain when I said opening time was 10.15. Jolly efficient, I thought. You're only tetchy cos the missus got arrested


She was released after providing them with 'information' about gang activity in the area involving fitted kitchens.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Morning Landlord. A full Scottish and a large latte please. Can I have some extra black pud too.


Sorry, falling asleep on the job again. One full Scottish with extra black pud, and a large latte coming up.

I've now got to get some shopping in and collect the newspapers, which only arrive at 12 from the morning galley crossing. Lazy buggers, those chained English rowing slaves. We're going to have to start feeding them.


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> I've now got to get some shopping in and collect the newspapers, which only arrive at 12 from the morning galley crossing.


what he means is that he's off to see Sticky Vicky again for an oily massage.


----------



## Hazel

Hellp peeps - bitterly cold day, so now I have settled for the day, could you rustle up a hot chocolate, no cream, with chocolate sprinkles, please kind sir


----------



## mikeyB

I can certainly do that. I've been struggling with a tripped breaker due to a blown light bulb. It's in a downstairs cubby hole, so I had to crawl on hands and knees to find something solid to hold on to, to get upright again. Bit embarrassing. 

Anyway, enough of my decrepitude, you're right- it was -4 c here this morning, and only just over 0 now. So, one hot chocolate with sprinkles should start the rewarm nicely. Now, do not go to bed tonight without one of my hot chocolate plus drinks, I'll be cross if you don't


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Mike I'll look forward to it, cheers


----------



## mikeyB

My pleasure.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Bit quiet in here tonight. Have you poisoned everyone Dr Death?


----------



## AlisonM

How about a litre of mulled wine please Dr Pierce? Unless you have something equally warming? I'll even share my own personal recipe:

1 bottle good red
1 large glass of port
Juice of 1 large orange (keep the carcass)
Cinnamon, cloves, nutmeg and mace to taste
Sugar if you have to, I don't

Chuck all the liquid in a large saucepan (a large one @Jonsi, not a little one) and heat slowly (DO NOT ALLOW TO BOIL). When it starts to bubble a little add the spices and the orange carcass and simmer gently for 10 minutes. Strain and serve. Goes well with one of those Swiss cheese dip things. What are they called again?


----------



## mikeyB

I like your recipe very much, Alison. I shall prepare that, and make it available to punters as a standard drink, certainly as long as the cold weather persists. 

Thank you.


----------



## mikeyB

I'm now closing for an hour to recharge the iPad, sorry all you alcohol fans and tea drinkers.


----------



## FergusC

mikeyB said:


> Sorry, falling asleep on the job again.


If I did that the missus would be most offended!


----------



## Hazel

Mike - can I have the drink as promised.

I need to wind down


----------



## mikeyB

Okay, Hazel. One hot chocolate, no cream, but with a shot of chocolate liqueur to properly warm you up and relax all those tense muscles. I'll send you a virtual shoulder and neck massage, I've got a good touch at doing those.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

How about a Happy Hour or some kind of specials tomorrow to try and attract more punters? You'll be bankrupt at this rate Kildare.


----------



## Hazel

Mike thank you, massage greatlfully accepted.

Hot chocolate hit the spot - thanks.

Night night


----------



## mikeyB

Nigh night Hazel. When we get to meet, I really will give you that massage, it's uplifting.

Sleep well x


----------



## mikeyB

Greyhound Gal said:


> How about a Happy Hour or some kind of specials tomorrow to try and attract more punters? You'll be bankrupt at this rate Kildare.


Well, Friday is POETS day, or it certainly was in the old CS, so from 6-7 everything is half price, or two for one. Thursday is always a bit quiet, so we'll  have to see how tomorrow goes. If I mention that at sign off tonight, there may well be a stampede tomorrow. It's an unpredictable business.


----------



## Hazel

POETS day - Piss Off Early Tomorrow is Saturday


----------



## Hazel

I will hold you to that massage


----------



## mikeyB

For sure, Hazel. My fingers are nice and soft now I don't do very many fingerprick tests. I've been told I've got the touch of an angel.

Anyway, time to lock up. Breakfast from 10.15 tomorrow.

Sleep well, bunnies.


----------



## Jonsi

OK... it's between 6 and 7...Where's the barkeep cos I'd like 2 breakfast for the price of one and two bottles of Toffee vodka.

He said he was expecting a rush...


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all, I'll have a pint of real ale please.

"I got that feeling" a tune is gonna go on the jukebox... 

(



)


----------



## Ljc

Morning Jonsi and Tez Thought I'd be first in the queue but you've beat me to it  I'll just write my order on this bit of paper (_psst barkeep a huge Scottish _) for me please . Coffee pots already on, I'll just snooze here in the corner with my latte.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Tezzz said:


> Morning all, I'll have a pint of real ale please.
> 
> "I got that feeling" a tune is gonna go on the jukebox...
> 
> (
> 
> 
> 
> )


That takes me back - love that song!


----------



## mikeyB

I can only apologise. I woke with a nice 2.1 in the middle of the night, jelly babied it better, and I have literally just got out of bed, so I'm playing catch up.

So, good morning all. You aren't going to get me on a technicality, Jonsi, happy hour is this evening. Only enslaved wage earners recognise 6  and 7 in the morning. I know they exist, but I count them as the middle of the night.

So just one breakfast for you Jonsi, full English as the default setting.

Next up comes Tez, who in a curious breakfast choice would like a pint of real ale. Well, I only serve virtual ales, but here's a pint of Timothy Taylor's Landlord. Enjoy

And finally a mega full Scottish for  Ljc. That'd the one that incudes a slice of haggis and white pudding. If you need any help moving after that, give me a shout


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - just a roll with scrambled egg and tea please Mike

Cheers


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning Hazel, good to see you.

One roll with scrambled egg, and a pot of Scottish Blend to go with it, for my favourite Scottish slimmer. Enjoy


----------



## Jonsi

Stop wriggling Bartender and stick to the deal ...either two for one or half price. You said between 6 and 7 but didn't specify AM or PM. Your mistake. Under Consumer Law your offer and my acceptance constituted a contract and you breached it. I could take you to virtual Small Claims Court or you could just settle by giving me my next virtual breakfast for free...and a mug of tea ...and extra bacon ...and buttered toast.


----------



## grainger

First time in the pub.... hi, could I please get a double gin and tonic. Thanks v much


----------



## mikeyB

You'd fail in court, Jonsi, it is commonly accepted that 'Happy Hour' refers  to an early evening event, and not to pre dawn. Try it. Remember, I used to be a magistrate, so I know the right handshakes


----------



## mikeyB

grainger said:


> First time in the pub.... hi, could I please get a double gin and tonic. Thanks v much


Hey, Grainger great to see you

Start as you mean to go on is my motto, so a double G&T coming up. For future ref, do you like ice and a slice with that?


----------



## grainger

I do thanks - lime not lemon though preferably. So drinking mid afternoon is acceptable, I might like this place after all


----------



## Ljc

ooh I can barely move after that brekky.


grainger said:


> First time in the pub.... hi, could I please get a double gin and tonic. Thanks v much


The foods great here , totally carb free.

I'll have a large vodka with a dash of tonic please, any Bombay mix left ?


----------



## mikeyB

I'll remember, Grainger, don't worry, a slice of lime it is. Drinking on the afternoon won't trouble me at all. I take the money, you do the morals. Easy


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> ooh I can barely move after that brekky.
> 
> The foods great here , totally carb free.
> 
> I'll have a large vodka with a dash of tonic please, any Bombay mix left ?


One large voddy with a breath of tonic. We always have Bombay mix....


----------



## Ljc

Ta


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> You'd fail in court, Jonsi, it is commonly accepted that 'Happy Hour' refers  to an early evening event, and not to pre dawn. Try it. Remember, I used to be a magistrate, so I know the right handshakes


...you didn't specify which Time Zone you were referring to so when I asked for a Happy Hour breakfast at 6:30 it was 18:30 in Wellington, New Zealand. This virtual bar could be hosted in New Zealand. Admit it, handshakes or not ...you owe me a free breakfast plus other stuff.


----------



## Hazel

Mike - back from shopping.

Can I have please, a hot chocolate, with sprinkles.

Hello Grainger, nice to have you with us


----------



## mikeyB

Hot chocolate with sprinkles coming up, Hazel. Get yourself warmed up nice and cosy


----------



## mikeyB

Jonsi said:


> ...you didn't specify which Time Zone you were referring to so when I asked for a Happy Hour breakfast at 6:30 it was 18:30 in Wellington, New Zealand. This virtual bar could be hosted in New Zealand. Admit it, handshakes or not ...you owe me a free breakfast plus other stuff.


Without admitting liability, you can have a free brekkie tomorrow just to show goodwill 

And to shut you up


----------



## grainger

Hi hazel. Nice to be here. Mike can I have another please


----------



## Hazel

We are quite the bunch of reprobates, nah it is a fun pub with a great bar keeper, right Mike?


----------



## mikeyB

Sure you can, Grainger. One double G&T with ice and a slice of lime is yours

I agree Hazel. We're a palace of sin with no consequence. Decadence is the order of the day, and Grainger is fitting in worryingly easily. Still, no judgements made here and fun in the pub stays in the pub.


----------



## Hazel

You are you feeling today Mike?     I know you have been quite 100%.

Need to look after youself


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Without admitting liability, you can have a free brekkie tomorrow just to show goodwill
> 
> And to shut you up


Result!!


----------



## mikeyB

No gloating, Jonsi, it's ungentlemanly


----------



## Jonsi

I fought the Law ...and I won...
I fought the Law, and I won. 
One Nil to the little guy.
Take that bloody nose Corporate world - I wave my bits at your aunties! Pah!
Not gloating  ...honest.


----------



## Hazel

You sure Jonsi


----------



## grainger

Superb thanks. Decent g&t too I can see me coming back again . Then again I can see myself sitting here until last orders!


----------



## Hazel

Happy hour later @grainger.

Be pleased if you stayed


----------



## grainger

Probably shouldn't make a fool of myself 1st time in


----------



## Hazel

Ach we are all friends here


----------



## ukjohn

*I've not been in here for years, nothing changed much still the same old gold and red striped wallpaper and I understand there's a new bar steward running the place, will have to come in another time to check out the female talent and hope there's a licence for dancing. I don't drink alcohol but being thirsty I'll try a pint of black Russian for now.*


----------



## Greyhound Gal

It's 6pm. Am I first??? Large rum and coke please, no ice (x2 as happy hour). Should keep me quiet for a moment or two.


----------



## AlisonM

Borassic again. May I have a mulled Vimto please and chuck a slug of port in it? Oh, and a ham sandwich and a packet of ready salted? Ever so ta.


----------



## Hazel

Evening Mike - can I have a very large Bacardi and diet coke, ice and a slice and one for yourself


----------



## mikeyB

Hi, ukjohn, good of you to call in, welcome to the B&B. Don't worry about alcohol, it's all virtual anyway. I'm a non drinker as well. So here's your pint of Black Russian, enjoy

Next up GG, good evening to you, a large rum and Coke (twice) without fripperies is yours. Do let me know when you need more

Alison, here's your mulled Vimto with port. Are you coming over all seasonal? I've got tablets for that. Plus a ham sarnie and a pack of ready salted Seabrooks.

And last but not least, and getting lesser all the time, Hazel. Good evening. One large Bacardi and Coke with ice and a slice is yours. Thankyou for the drink, I'll have a small virtual  Grouse with you The second drink you order is free, of course


----------



## Greyhound Gal

I knew he wasn't keen on this happy hour idea. He'll probably turn up at 6.59


----------



## mikeyB

?


----------



## mikeyB

Am I imagining myself? This is a bit worrying. I can see my post. Can anyone else?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Am I imagining myself? This is a bit worrying. I can see my post. Can anyone else?



Yes I can see your post Mike.

I've only popped in to meet UKjohn but I can't stick around to watch him dance, I'm off out so I'll have something to warm me before I go out for the night


----------



## Hazel

Can I have another Bacardi and diet coke please kind sir


----------



## Greyhound Gal

mikeyB said:


> Am I imagining myself? This is a bit worrying. I can see my post. Can anyone else?


We hit send at about the same time, and yours just got here before mine!


----------



## mikeyB

You can indeed Hazel, and here it is, gratis. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Yes I can see your post Mike.
> 
> I've only popped in to meet UKjohn but I can't stick around to watch him dance, I'm off out so I'll have something to warm me before I go out for the night


Thank goodness for that, I'm not dead. I was worried for a moment then.

Warming, eh? Cognac with a  measure of  Port should do that nicely. Are you rocking tonight? Reliving your exciting youth? Or are you at the age where ear defenders are the order of the day? Do tell


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Thank goodness for that, I'm not dead. I was worried for a moment then.
> 
> Warming, eh? Cognac with a  measure of  Port should do that nicely. Are you rocking tonight? Reliving your exciting youth? Or are you at the age where ear defenders are the order of the day? Do tell



I'll have an exlixir of life in that port and brandy and tell you later!  My favourite tipple is that! Clever!


----------



## grainger

Ops clearly fell asleep for happy hour. Can I have a glass of red please and a look at the menu? What's good?


----------



## Hazel

Bear with it, he's popped out.   House red OK?
I'll get it for you


----------



## mikeyB

Ah, grainger, you have just landed on the limitation of the pub. We're not quite a gastropub yet, so we don't do evening meals, just breakfast. For the rest of the day it's just toasties in our deep fill machine, so toasties custom built to order.
Here's a glass of the house red while you decide. Sorry about the delay, I was otherwise engaged with Mr Andrex, didn't take enough Creon with lunch.


----------



## grainger

House red is fine . Cheers hazel. Would you like one?


----------



## Hazel

Oh lets go for it - 2 very large glasses of house red.   Thank you


----------



## grainger

Love a toastie Mike - can I go traditional with ham & cheese please. 

Cheers hazel - happy friday


----------



## mikeyB

At your service, ladies, two large reds

Grainger, your trad ham and cheese is Gloucester Old Spot dry cured ham, and Isle of Mull prizewinning cheddar, made from the milk from grass fed cows, the only dairy herd on the island. It's unpasteurised, so none of the taste is eroded, and is absolutely delicious. So it's not just a traditional ham and cheese toastie, but also the very best you could buy. Tell me if it isn't


----------



## grainger

Beautiful thank you. I'm off for the night now. Have a good one


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks, Grainger. Breakfast tomorrow?

 Good night, sleep tight


----------



## mikeyB

My iPad is gasping it's last, so I'll be back in an hour. You can use the honesty box if you are desperate


----------



## Hazel

Night everyone - sleep well


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Night night Hazel! 

Mikey could I please have a large gin cocktail? I'll leave the ingredients up to you!


----------



## mikeyB

This is a bit late cos I fell asleep on the job again, so here's a Singapore Sling. Mix of gin, Cointreau, cherry brandy, grenadine syrup and pineapple juice. Originally made at the Raffles Hotel, Singapore. Nice fruity long drink, stick a straw in it and transport yourself to the Far East colonial days, when half the work was coloured pink on maps, and we exploited the natives to make the Royal Family rich as Croesus. 

Don't let the politics spoil your enjoyment.


----------



## Jonsi

When Pipey McPipeface surfaces some of us are waiting for our free, all you can eat, breakfast. Chop chop. Come to think of it, stick a couple of decent sized lamb chops on the plate too! thank you... don't forget the pint of builders brew... or the toast


----------



## Amigo

Jonsi said:


> When Pipey McPipeface surfaces some of us are waiting for our free, all you can eat, breakfast. Chop chop. Come to think of it, stick a couple of decent sized lamb chops on the plate too! thank you... don't forget the pint of builders brew... or the toast



I'll be surprised if Jake the Vape emerges early this morning Jonsi. I blame the tramadol chasers.
Better get yourself some pickled onion monster munch till he surfaces with the scran


----------



## Ljc

He's probably having another sleep in .
I'll get the coffee pot on again ,  I'll leave my order for a humongous full Scottish brekkus and wait over here with a jug of latte.


----------



## Jonsi

I honestly don't know what we're paying him for. No sooner does he turn up than he's off again to 'fetch the paper's' which I think is just an excuse to indulge in island hanky panty on company time.
I expect there'll be fag ash or broken glass in my fried eggs now.


----------



## Hazel

Hangs her head in shame - my first gain


----------



## Jonsi

No shame... just a blip. You'll be fine again next week


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Hangs her head in shame - my first gain



Can be due to all sorts of things Hazel including a bit of fluid retention. It's the longer trend that matters and you're doing well by that measurement. Always a bit of a disappointment though in class


----------



## Ljc

Tum te tum te tum te tum , making myself another jug of latte.  My stomach feels as though my throats been cut


----------



## Jonsi

He'll be here for 5 minutes then he'll have to 'go get the papers' you mark my words.


----------



## Amigo

Hope he's not unwell though


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Hope he's not unwell though


Me too. , Mike has been having a bit of a rough time lately.


----------



## Jonsi

Of course I hope he's not unwell too. This is virtual jest meant light heartedly.


----------



## Amigo

Jonsi said:


> Of course I hope he's not unwell too. This is virtual jest meant light heartedly.



Oh that goes without saying Jonsi.


----------



## Jonsi

Sometimes some things have to be spelled out and clarified because some people (not you) misunderstand.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, folks only just crawled out of bed. I still feel tired, so I think I'll have to admit that I'm not in peak condition. I think I need recharging. I don't mind  at all Jonsi  having fun, that's what Jonsi's for.

Would anybody mind if I took a day off, I think I need to start this one over again.

So it's a sort of self service day, but I do expect honesty. More hope than expectation, but Jonsi knows how this place runs.


----------



## Hazel

Look after yourself Mike


----------



## Ljc

Mike   Sounds like a duvet day is in order. I hope you feel better soon.
Don't worry  errrrrrr we're as honest as the day is long


----------



## Northerner

Get well soon Mike, hope you're feeling hale and hearty soon


----------



## Amigo

It's so chilly you deserve a day off with a bit of pampering. I'm sure the honesty box will be overflowing when you return just as the cooker top will be overflowing with grease! 

Feel better soon Mike


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Jonsi knows how this place runs.



Yeah, badly! 

OK folks, no fancy cockatails or weird mixes. Help yerself and your dosh in the jar marked Doc's Pension. I won't be doing food of any sort but I nominate Amigo to do a Chippy run just before Strictly... which WILL be showing on the bar's TV tonight seeing as Doc won't be here to impersonate that other dwarf; Grumpy.
Plates are over there, cutlery in that drawer there and condiments are in the dispensers chained to that table over there.
If anyone wants to volunteer to was glasses and plates then fine otherwise we just leave in the sink for the Doc to do tomorrow.

Sorted!


----------



## AlisonM

Sending some spoons @mikeyB. I hope you get some real rest and come back to us all charged up.


----------



## Ljc

Can I put my order in now, two portions of chips with lashings  of curry sauce  and two battered sausages Oh some crackling too. , I'll give the tables a wipe down  but the washing up no way, I'm not venturing into that kitchen


----------



## AlisonM

Right folks, once only and out of the goodness of my heart, I been on a bun raid to Slack Alice's Sweet Stash on the High Street. We have jam tarts, jam doughnuts, jam roly poly and jammy dodgers... Oh, and she did some jeely pieces too for me and Hazel. pity Dr Slumber isn't here to enjoy his, I'll just keep it for him... no really.


----------



## Ljc

AlisonM said:


> Right folks, once only and out of the goodness of my heart, I been on a bun raid to Slack Alice's Sweet Stash on the High Street. We have jam tarts, jam doughnuts, jam roly poly and jammy dodgers... Oh, and she did some jeely pieces too for me and Hazel. pity Dr Slumber isn't here to enjoy his, I'll just keep it for him... no really.


Ooh TA 

I'll only have two of each, got to save room for my dinner.


----------



## AlisonM

Ljc said:


> Ooh TA
> View attachment 2338
> I'll only have two of each, got to save room for my dinner.


Here you go then, I found a stash of paper plates in the back cupboard, that'll save on the washing up.


----------



## Amigo

You'll have to eat out of the newspaper if I bring a load of chish and fips in. No exotic orders please like battered saveloys or deep fried Mars bars, I'm not standing about for extra cooking time so stick to the usual fish related fayre with scraps. I'll get some tubs of curry sauce and mushy peas too


----------



## Ljc

Ok scrap my battered sausages if they don't have any ready. Being dra....  er bought up proper like  I'll have mine in the paper .


----------



## AlisonM

Is scampi fish related? I'm allergic to fish type fish.


----------



## Amigo

AlisonM said:


> Is scampi fish related? I'm allergic to fish type fish.



Oh ok then, I could ring ahead for a battered sausage or burger but I'm not asking for those tofu burgers again, he nearly threw me out last time I mentioned those. Apparently they make a hell of a gooey mess in his fryer!


----------



## Ljc

Alison I wouldn't advise them anywhere else than this pub , but here it's only carb, calorie and allergy free goodies.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

While you're at it Amigo I'd love a battered sausage


----------



## Amigo

Rosiecarmel said:


> While you're at it Amigo I'd love a battered sausage



They're carb and calorie free Rosie, I'll get you 2!


----------



## AlisonM

A battered sausage would be great, ta. I'm an unrepentant carnivore so I don't do tofu, what's the point of that stuff anyway?


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps - how is everyone today?

Can I have a virtual sticky bun with my hot chocolate


----------



## AlisonM

Hot choc and bun up @Hazel, do you want jam on it. We have plenty, including some lobster and pink champagne flavour from the cupboard under the stairs.


----------



## Owen

Just here for a quick in and out, plus a quick how's your father. Enjoy your evening, off to work at a real bar for the night.


----------



## AlisonM

Sorry, I was rootling about in the cellar trying to switch barrels on the How's yer Father'. I think I got it right, but you may end up with either the Romanian Antifreeze or the stuff in the still. A pint was it?


----------



## Ljc

AlisonM said:


> Sorry, I was rootling about in the cellar trying to switch barrels on the How's yer Father'. I think I got it right, but you may end up with either the Romanian Antifreeze or the stuff in the still. A pint was it?


Omg you took your life in your hands going down ttttherrrre.
I won't even open the door to the kitchen


----------



## Owen

Have a good evening all, might slide up here if its quiet at work.


----------



## Hazel

I am having a night off - Strictly and Casualty beckon.

Thanks everyone - have a good night.

PS - Mike is on the mend


----------



## FergusC

Rosiecarmel said:


> While you're at it Amigo I'd love a battered sausage


Last time I said that, I was walking funny for a week!


----------



## Jonsi

Where's Amigo with those chips? Probably got herself a saveloy or a pickled gherkin and is munching in the car.

Help yourself to drinks cos I can't be bothered.


----------



## AlisonM

Me either @Jonsi. I've had a bit of a shock, there's something alive and growling under the sink back there, snorting and munching sounds coming from the barrel of Bombay Mix and something else slamming doors and laughing manically upstairs. I'm going back front of house to drink myself under the table. I've left a trail of jammy dodgers out the back door and I'm hoping they'll all leave.


----------



## Amigo

Sorry, got waylaid with Strictly but I'm back with the fish and chip mountain so tuck in. I've even brought some big white baps which are virtually carb free. I grabbed a pie in there, a pickled egg and a bottle of Dandelion and Burdock so keep down wind!


----------



## Hazel

I am going to pour myself a Bacardi and diet coke - anyone else?


----------



## AlisonM

@Amigo, didya remember my sausage? I'm starving.


----------



## Amigo

AlisonM said:


> @Amigo, didya remember my sausage? I'm starving.



Oh absolutely, should be plenty in there for you and Rosie if she comes back. If not, you eat hers!


----------



## AlisonM

Amigo said:


> Oh absolutely, should be plenty in there for you and Rosie if she comes back. If not, you eat hers!


I'm sure I could handle a bit extra. Eversota.


----------



## Hazel

Night everyone - sleep well xxm


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Night everyone - sleep well xxm



Night Hazel, it's been a quiet night in the bar tonight.


----------



## Ljc

Ta Amigo fantastic chips .
Suppose I'd better give the table a wipe down as I'd promised.  Now who on earth put them jammy dodgers there.


----------



## mikeyB

I'm not feeling up to putting in a day in the pub, sorry gang. Barbara, the new cook, is in for breafasts and bacon butties and stuff. She's very shy, but if you shout your order through, it will appear on the counter as though by magic, rather than the dumb waiter we do use.

I'm going to try to get to the doc Monday or Tuesday in the hope of kicking off some vitamin D booster.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I'm not feeling up to putting in a day in the pub, sorry gang. Barbara, the new cook, is in for breafasts and bacon butties and stuff. She's very shy, but if you shout your order through, it will appear on the counter as though by magic, rather than the dumb waiter we do use.
> 
> I'm going to try to get to the doc Monday or Tuesday in the hope of kicking off some vitamin D booster.



The Vit D has helped me Mike so hope you get some into you soon. Have a restful day and let the help take the strain!


----------



## Jonsi

Is he calling me a dumb waiter? cheeky eejit! I'm just nipping out for a bit to let the tyres on his wheelchair down. Help yourself to stuff,  I've asked Babs to do some Sunday Lunch stuff. She says she's got Dragged Pork. When I said 'dont you mean Pulled Pork?' she said 'I know what I mean' but at 50p a portion who can argue


----------



## Hazel

Mike  - please look after yourself

I'll pass on Saunday lunch thanks, but might call in for a nightcap tonigjt


----------



## Ljc

Mike, I hope you can get to see your doc Monday. Please look after yourself .


----------



## AlisonM

I hope you're getting a good rest Mike.


----------



## Hazel

Par tey!!!!!!     The Balls is out!!!!
Drinks on the house


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Hazel said:


> Par tey!!!!!!     The Balls is out!!!!
> Drinks on the house


About bloomin' time. I bet the judge was mighty relieved when Ballsy was the second to be called out as he knew he'd be saved!
Let the competition begin.....


----------



## Jonsi

Hours...absolutely hours I've been 'down the nick' trying to explain to the Desk Sergeant that when Hazel had shouted "_Par-tey ...Balls Out_" I just thought it was part of the evening's fun.
I don't know who complained but he let me off with a stern word rather than an official caution.


----------



## mikeyB

I believe that shout from Hazel is a reference to a TV programme which is barred from discussion when I'm around. Good morning gang, I haven't got the energy to put in a shift, so let Babs cook your brekkies to order. I'll pass on any news about my health status later. Don't worry, the bosses can't sack me, cos whatever else is wrong with me, I've got Diabetes, so I'm protected under the Equality legislation. 

Don't take drinks on the house, I haven't got enough for the deposit on the Range Rover yet.


----------



## AlisonM

What on earth will you do with a Chelsea Tractor on Mull, surely a proper 4x4 would be more the thing?


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Don't worry, the bosses can't sack me, cos whatever else is wrong with me, I've got Diabetes, so I'm protected under the Equality legislation.


Only from being sacked because you have Diabetes or taking time off as a result of having diabetes (or any other recognised ailments under the Act) ...it won't protect you from being sacked for being a numpty!!

I rest my case. Thank You, that'll be £650 please.


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Par tey!!!!!!     The Balls is out!!!!
> Drinks on the house



Never mind the bolshy barman telling us what we can talk about...Mr. Ed the dancing horse has gone has he Hazel? missed it 'cos husband likes that magic thing on the other side. The middle class, white surburban female rapper has gone from the other show too...phew about time, sunglasses can't be a good option for your eyes every waking hour in the winter! And gold lame bomber jacket suits in 3XL should be made an offence!


----------



## Jonsi

Amigo said:


> And gold lame bomber jacket suits in 3XL should be made an offence!


now, now...let's not get sizeist. Some of us are grateful that clothing comes in larger sizes...


----------



## Amigo

Jonsi said:


> now, now...let's not get sizeist. Some of us are grateful that clothing comes in larger sizes...



Me being one of them big boy! 

If you have a penchant for gold lame, I'd like photos please  

My personal philosophy is, once your dress size exceeds your neck size, keep away from lycra and gold lame but I'd never judge!


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> My personal philosophy is, once your dress size exceeds your neck size, keep away from lycra and gold lame but I'd never judge!


Oh darn it and I just bought a nice little number too


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Oh darn it and I just bought a nice little number too



Don't worry Ljc, exceptions are made for Christmas & Halloween!


----------



## AlisonM

Having passed my MOT with limping colours, I'm celebrating. So tonight's drinky poos are on the absent doctor. I've been back down to Slack Alice's place and got a supply of banoffee pies, custard pies and pumpkin pies (those may be savoury or do I mean savory, not being a yank, I dunno). Also got some deep fried mars bars for the heart attack brigade. They're on the bar, help yourselves.


----------



## Amigo

AlisonM said:


> Having passed my MOT with limping colours, I'm celebrating. So tonight's drinky poos are on the absent doctor. I've been back down to Slack Alice's place and got a supply of banoffee pies, custard pies and pumpkin pies (those may be savoury or do I mean savory, not being a yank, I dunno). Also got some deep fried mars bars for the heart attack brigade. They're on the bar, help yourselves.



I might call by and help myself to a custard pie to have with my cuppa Alison but otherwise looks like a typical Monday bar night!


----------



## runner

AlisonM said:


> Having passed my MOT with limping colours, I'm celebrating. So tonight's drinky poos are on the absent doctor. I've been back down to Slack Alice's place and got a supply of banoffee pies, custard pies and pumpkin pies (those may be savoury or do I mean savory, not being a yank, I dunno). Also got some deep fried mars bars for the heart attack brigade. They're on the bar, help yourselves.


Always wanted to try a deep free Mars Bar.  Love Pumpkin Pie too -  with lashings of cream please


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry gang, still just struggling a bit. Seeing the doc tomorrow morning, so maybe more news then. I really do miss giving alcohol poisoning to the gang on here, but I can't tell the doc that, he'll think I'm mad. When I get back in some kind of working order I'll provide a celebration cocktail


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Sorry gang, still just struggling a bit. Seeing the doc tomorrow morning, so maybe more news then. I really do miss giving alcohol poisoning to the gang on here, but I can't tell the doc that, he'll think I'm mad. When I get back in some kind of working order I'll provide a celebration cocktail


Sorry to hear you are still feeling crook Mike - hope the doc comes up with the solution


----------



## Ljc

I hope your doc gets you sorted out and feeling better asap.


----------



## Hazel

I am 'off grid' today.     Feeling very low.    Ot really hit me today just how much I am missing my Dad.     Sorry for being a misery.
Hopefully, normality will resume, soon


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> I am 'off grid' today.     Feeling very low.    Ot really hit me today just how much I am missing my Dad.     Sorry for being a misery.
> Hopefully, normality will resume, soon


I'm very sorry to hear this @Hazel  big {{{HUGS}}} for you. No apology ever necessary, I hope you are feeling a little brighter soon


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> I am 'off grid' today.     Feeling very low.    Ot really hit me today just how much I am missing my Dad.     Sorry for being a misery.
> Hopefully, normality will resume, soon


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Hazel

Thank you


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> I am 'off grid' today.     Feeling very low.    Ot really hit me today just how much I am missing my Dad.     Sorry for being a misery.
> Hopefully, normality will resume, soon



Most normal emotions in the world Hazel especially this time of the year. It's not about being a misery, it's about being human  hugs x


----------



## grainger

Hugs for you hazel xx


----------



## grainger

And hope you are feeling brighter soon Mike


----------



## Amigo

I think we need strong drinks all round and a sing song!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> I think we need strong drinks all round and a sing song!


Here you go!


----------



## Ljc

Sorry to hear you're missing your Dad so much, I think this time of year doesn't help. 
XXX


----------



## mikeyB

Just to let you know, gang, I'm still the same, but saw the doc today who told me that I had a low Calcium (of course I do, I've got low Vit D) and a raised phosphate (ditto). They couldn't do the parathyroid hormone level, but that will be raised because of the low Calcium, so it doesn't tell you anything you don't know.

Anyway, I start high dose Vit D replacement therapy tomorrow, if they can get the meds across the water without using a container ship. So a few days of  that and I should start feeling more awake and human soon, and dispensing drinks, food, snacks as usual. That's if Jonsi has remembered to put the Bombay mix order in. And pay for it with the bar takings that weren't on the house. I may be ailing, but I'm not daft, I have my informers. Make sure it's all clean and tidy for my return to the fray. I'll give you 24 hours notice.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Just to let you know, gang, I'm still the same, but saw the doc today who told me that I had a low Calcium (of course I do, I've got low Vit D) and a raised phosphate (ditto). They couldn't do the parathyroid hormone level, but that will be raised because of the low Calcium, so it doesn't tell you anything you don't know.
> 
> Anyway, I start high dose Vit D replacement therapy tomorrow, if they can get the meds across the water without using a container ship. So a few days of  that and I should start feeling more awake and human soon, and dispensing drinks, food, snacks as usual. That's if Jonsi has remembered to put the Bombay mix order in. And pay for it with the bar takings that weren't on the house. I may be ailing, but I'm not daft, I have my informers. Make sure it's all clean and tidy for my return to the fray. I'll give you 24 hours notice.



Well glad they've sussed the problem out anyway Mike. I'm not taking calcium with my mega dose VitD but in any case with a Bone Marrow Biopsy looking like it's coming my way in the New Year, I don't want my bones any harder than they are presently! 
Get yourself sorted so you can come back and sort this lot out. There a trail of Bombay Mix like the bottom of a budgie cage!


----------



## mikeyB

Is that the Iliac Crest biopsy? I'd rather have my fingernails pulled out.

I hope there aren't piles of sawdust covering multiple sins on the floor, along with the bloodstains. I've sweated blood turning this place into the sort of place where you would be seen dead.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Is that the Iliac Crest biopsy? I'd rather have my fingernails pulled out.
> 
> I hope there aren't piles of sawdust covering multiple sins on the floor, along with the bloodstains. I've sweated blood turning this place into the sort of place where you would be seen dead.



Yes it's the preferred site, the rear upper pelvic bone (posterior iliac crest. I'd rather have my fingernails pulled out too but I may have no choice seeing as I have Hypogammaglobulinemia 

We'll have a clean up for your return and probably put up some tasteful Christmas decorations and an artificial tree. Oh how happy that will make you!


----------



## mikeyB

You are too kind. I'm just going to slip behind the counter and get a quick virtual Haig.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> You are too kind. I'm just going to slip behind the counter and get a quick virtual Haig.


Ummm just put this blindfold on first 

I trust your new meds will soon have you back in working order


----------



## AlisonM

S'not fair. I don't drink and I have a hell of a hangover. Need hair of the dog please. And, a macaroni pie with chips cos I want CARBS.

Had several hypos yesterday, none major, but I feel like death warmed up as a result.


----------



## AlisonM

I hope the extra V-D works Mike and has you dancing the Fling in short order.

BTW. The noises under the sink turned out to be a litter of kittens and their ma, the noises in the Bombay Mix Barrel are still a mystery, unless it was @Jonsi after he fell in and the maniacal laughter (and door slamming) upstairs was Slack Alice taking the scissors to the good Doctor's I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mull boxers after she spotted him out and about with Mary from K42.


----------



## Ljc

Oh I wondered what all the ruckus was when I was er, testing the optics


----------



## Hazel

Alison snap - just had the one in wee small hours but at 1.9, not nice.

I stayed awake for ages to make sure, following my usual hypo routine, the level was good enough to go back to sleep.    I am not long wakened and like you I feel rough

Need to get my act together - I think I miscalculated my amount of Novorapid to take for a pasta meal (which I seldom have).
Note to self stay away from pasts


----------



## Jonsi

AlisonM said:


> ...after she spotted him out and about with Mary from K42.


that would be T42 (T - Four - Two _geddit _) not K42 (K forty-two)


----------



## Hazel

I am going to have a pot of tea and a virtual biscuit if there are any left


----------



## mikeyB

My return may be delayed because I'm travelling a lot next week. I'm travelling to the Royal Alexandra Hospital in Paisley; travel to Paisley on Tuesday, then appointment on Wednesday at 9.00. It's not possible to do it in a day because of the winter ferry times, so I will have to grace the Holiday Inn with my custom. The constraints are governed by me having to use hospital transport for all journeys. Why am I  doing all  this? First discussion with consultant regarding an insulin pump.

So, get back on Wednesday, eat my last normal meal, then take 2 senokot before bed. Next day, eat nothing, but take Picolax morning and afternoon. Next morning, hospital transport across the water for a colonoscopy (routine), then transport home farting like there's no tomorrow. Then start eating bucketfuls of probiotic yogurts to restore my colonic biome.

Isn't life fun as a disease ridden shabby barman? I know you're jealous.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> My return may be delayed because I'm travelling a lot next week. I'm travelling to the Royal Alexandra Hospital in Paisley; travel to Paisley on Tuesday, then appointment on Wednesday at 9.00. It's not possible to do it in a day because of the winter ferry times, so I will have to grace the Holiday Inn with my custom. The constraints are governed by me having to use hospital transport for all journeys. Why am I  doing all  this? First discussion with consultant regarding an insulin pump.
> 
> So, get back on Wednesday, eat my last normal meal, then take 2 senokot before bed. Next day, eat nothing, but take Picolax morning and afternoon. Next morning, hospital transport across the water for a colonoscopy (routine), then transport home farting like there's no tomorrow. Then start eating bucketfuls of probiotic yogurts to restore my colonic biome.
> 
> Isn't life fun as a disease ridden shabby barman? I know you're jealous.



Sending understanding Mike. I'm on the medical appointment rollercoaster too but fortunately not via ferry. Have just had a colonoscopy a few months ago too and I know you're an old hand at having those.
Never mind, Santa might bring you an insulin pump


----------



## Hazel

How are you @Amigo


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> Isn't life fun as a disease ridden shabby barman? I know you're jealous.


Absolutely.

I'm on the appointments slippery slope too, rheumatics next. Thank dog there's no Picolax in my immediate future, and no ferries. I'm lucky Raigless is only 6 miles away. I hope it all goes well for you and doesn't rob you of all your spoons.


----------



## Ljc

Thankfully no Picolax for me either.  Joining  you all in a few hospital appointments just to be social like 
I thought we might all feel much more comfy on this rather than a bench  don't worry I got it fre err cheap off the back of a rather nice lorry

Now where shall I put it.


----------



## Hazel

Ot would look great in my living room


----------



## AlisonM

Nice sofa, but it'll get awfully mucky in here, Dr Klart isn't much of a housekeeper. It would look great in my sunroom though, the one I'm going to build when i win the lottery.


----------



## Ljc

Oye hands off


----------



## Hazel

Loss of 6lbs this morning  - which wipes out the 3lb gain last week

2 lbs short of 5 stone GONE


----------



## grainger

That's amazing hazel


----------



## Owen

Hazel said:


> Loss of 6lbs this morning  - which wipes out the 3lb gain last week
> 
> 2 lbs short of 5 stone GONE


Truly inspirational, this has cheated me up on what is a challenging week.


----------



## Hazel

Thank you Owen


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> How are you @Amigo



Sorry I missed this Hazel. I'm ok thanks hun and it's a case of having to be (bet you know that feeling). Great to hear of your amazing weight loss! Well done you


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Loss of 6lbs this morning  - which wipes out the 3lb gain last week
> 
> 2 lbs short of 5 stone GONE


Brill


----------



## mikeyB

Well done. Keep going Hazel - I want to put my arms around you when we meet in Glasgow next year


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Well done. Keep going Hazel - I want to put my arms around you when we meet in Glasgow next year


Steady Mike - that could be sexist


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Steady Mike - that could be sexist



Don't worry Hazel, he'll be hugging Jonsi too I'm sure as an equal opportunities hugger!


----------



## mikeyB

I just thought I'd say that if I were at full fitness, it happens to be Ozzie Osbournes 68th birthday today, a staggering achievement in itself, so we would be having a Black Sabbath evening. Perhaps it's best that I'm not.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I just thought I'd say that if I were at full fitness, it happens to be Ozzie Osbournes 68th birthday today, a staggering achievement in itself, so we would be having a Black Sabbath evening. Perhaps it's best that I'm not.



What a woman she is! What a fabulous plastic surgeon she has!  Well done Mrs. O for coping with Ozzie for so long!


----------



## AlisonM

Happy birthday Ozzie. I'll have a pint of the best ale you've got Dr Pierce, it's on Ozzie, he sent me a pile of those non-veggie fivers.


----------



## Hazel

Can I get anyone a drink?
Think I'll a Bacardo and diet coke


----------



## Ditto

Hazel said:


> Loss of 6lbs this morning  - which wipes out the 3lb gain last week 2 lbs short of 5 stone GONE


 Wow. Congrats.


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Can I get anyone a drink?
> Think I'll a Bacardo and diet coke



I'll have a vodka and Diet Coke please Hazel


----------



## Hazel

Sorry for delay- Strictly

There is your drink - cheers


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Sorry for delay- Strictly
> 
> There is your drink - cheers



No problem Hazel. I actually poured myself a little drink to watch the X Factor


----------



## Hazel

Night everyone x


----------



## AlisonM

It's so quiet tonight, I just knew it was a mistake putting that posh sofa in here, the locals think we've turned into a wine bar. Now what do we do?

Oh, I've helped myself to a nice Chardonnay from the missing doctor's private stash. Don't tell him


----------



## Ljc

I've been having a bit of a tidy up, I'm now relaxing with a rather nice bottle of single malt I found as I was polishing  the safe upstairs .
I needed it after I saw what someone's done to me sofa


----------



## Hazel

Oh dear.     I will have a pot of tea


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Oh dear.     I will have a pot of tea


Here you are, freshly brewed , Hazel.


----------



## Hazel

Thank you very much x


----------



## Ljc

As it's a tad chilly, I'm making a great big pot of beef stew and loads of light fluffy dumplings, It'll  be ready after 6pm , help yourselves. It will warm the cockles of your heart as well as putting hairs on your chest.


----------



## AlisonM

Having me cockles warmed sounds pretty good to me about now, it being a lovely -3 out there today and everything covered in frost. Not sure about the hairs on me chest though.

Oddly enough, my real tea tonight will be a beef casserole with lots of veg. There's carrots and neeps and leeks and peppers and onions and green beans and peas, no dumplings though.


----------



## Ljc

AlisonM said:


> Having me cockles warmed sounds pretty good to me about now, it being a lovely -3 out there today and everything covered in frost. Not sure about the hairs on me chest though.
> 
> Oddly enough, my real tea tonight will be a beef casserole with lots of veg. There's carrots and neeps and leeks and peppers and onions and green beans and peas, no dumplings though.


Hairs on your chest will help keep you warmer 
I'm making my first real stew of the winter tomorrow


----------



## mikeyB

AlisonM said:


> Having me cockles warmed sounds pretty good to me about now, it being a lovely -3 out there today and everything covered in frost. Not sure about the hairs on me chest though.
> 
> Oddly enough, my real tea tonight will be a beef casserole with lots of veg. There's carrots and neeps and leeks and peppers and onions and green beans and peas, no dumplings though.


No dumplings is a good idea. I did a beef stew with lots of veg, so had it with boiled tatties, then next night I did it with dumplings, and gave myself the same sort of bolus. Big mistake, two hours later I was still in double figures. Mind you, I had taken extra Creon, do I don't know if varied absorption was a factor. Anyway, the Atora goes to the back of the cupboard again


----------



## AlisonM

I make mine (dumplings I mean) with oat flour and a bit of baking powder. Mix in some fresh chopped herbs and Robert's your mother's brother.


----------



## Amigo

I've just had a lovely big pork chop with sage and onion stuffing, colcannon mash (tiny bit), broccoli and mashed swede with onion gravy. Need a nice cuppa now


----------



## FergusC

I mae my dumplings with almond flour, egg, a pinch of baking powder, some herbs & some water to moisten.
Nice & low carb, and stick to your ribs in a stew!


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> As you may know MikeyB is away having medical tests done on the mainland.    He is not doing too well.
> 
> I know you will all join me in wishing him well



Ah I'm sorry to hear that Hazel, I thought he sounded quite chipper on the morning levels thread. Sending Mike massive best wishes for his tests and a successful outcome.


----------



## Robin

Hazel said:


> As you may know MikeyB is away having medical tests done on the mainland.    He is not doing too well.
> 
> I know you will all join me in wishing him well


Just popping my head round the door to say, all good wishes Mike, and hope things improve for you.


----------



## AlisonM

Wishing you all the best Mike.


----------



## Hazel

Apologies people - it was not Mike I was reading about, it was Owen

So very sorry to have mislead everyone


----------



## runner

Afternoon - a cup of spicy chai tea please and about 4 mince pies (must be Sainsbury's!)


----------



## Ljc

runner said:


> Afternoon - a cup of spicy chai tea please and about 4 mince pies (must be Sainsbury's!)


Help yourself , the barkeeps away so the mice will play lol


----------



## AlisonM

Mmmm, nom, nom, nom. Chicken piccata with courgetti in lemon butter for tea tonight. It was G-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-d.


----------



## Ljc

AlisonM said:


> Mmmm, nom, nom, nom. Chicken piccata with courgetti in lemon butter for tea tonight. It was G-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-d.


Yummmy.  
Going to make myself a large hot chocolate with a heavy handed drop of baileys, marshmallows and some chocolate sprinkles , and munch on some pork scratchings


----------



## mikeyB

Well gang I was feeling fine (and still do). I've just had a setback after today's colonoscopy which has demonstrated a recurrence of the Ulcerative Colitis, so I might have to go on to steroids that will fix the Colitis, but bugger up my nice new Levemir doses.

But the good news is that I'll be back for drinks tomorrow night, and brekkie and drinks on Sunday, next week just like old times, but I must warn you, when I'm on high dose steroids I go as high as a kite, so don't expect complete sense consistently. 

So why no brekkie tomorrow? Couple of reasons. It gives everyone the chance to clean the place up, and that means the toilets as well, and the grease on the kitchen walls. And also, I'm having a lie in, cos I've been buggering about Western Scotland all week, and I'm knackered.


----------



## AlisonM

mikeyB said:


> o don't expect complete sense consistently


So, no change there then. And, you need new glasses as well, the place has never been so clean since it was built, there's even a posh new sofa.


----------



## Ljc

Nice to see yo back Mike.
Oh we've kept the old place pretty good really Note to self set alarm to get in here real early like and have a dam good clean up .


----------



## Ljc

AlisonM said:


> So, no change there then. And, you need new glasses as well, the place has never been so clean since it was built, there's even a posh new sofa.


Shhh I was hoping he wouldn't notice the sofa  for a while.


----------



## AlisonM

Ljc said:


> Shhh I was hoping he wouldn't notice the sofa  for a while.


How could he miss it? I mean there it sits under the window with the lovely view of next door's cludgie and it's a fairly sizeable object. I think the QEII was smaller.


----------



## Ljc

Yes it is a bit ott , but it's is comfy apart from the occasional aroma from next door.


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - go me

5lbs off and I won the slimmer of the week and won the basket of fruit


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Hello everyone - go me
> 
> 5lbs off and I won the slimmer of the week and won the basket of fruit


 WOW WELL DONE


----------



## mikeyB

Evening folks, due to circumstances beyond my control, my official return is postponed till tomorrow. I've got to do some bolus rethinking after the change to Levemir, having just got the dreaded LO message from the Libre, so it's back to fingerpicking for a wee while. Other Libre users know what I mean. Many apologies, but the place looks a treat, I have to say, though the house clearance sofa is a bit over the top. Has the air of a waiting room in a brothel,  but we'll  see how it goes.

See you tomorrow


----------



## mikeyB

Hi all, I'm a bit busy today, but at 7.00 tonight I'll be standing behind the bar ready to pour any poisonous concoction you dream up, or a simple glass of wine. I'm looking forward to being back in harness, and, more importantly to keep you lot under control. Breakfast service resumes in the morning. Dry cured streaky bacon, 80% meat sausages, Bury Black Pudding, or for a lower fat version, Shetland Black Pudding, free range eggs, haggis, Lorne sausage, potato cakes, and hash browns are just a few of the highlights.

See you at 7.00 pm. Let's have a quiet Sunday evening drink.


----------



## Hazel

Right everyone - the master is due back in soon.    Is everything OK?

I'll be back after Strictly


----------



## mikeyB

Right, 7pm, the glasses are clean and sparkling, so at least I can see what I'm doing. The racks are filled with crisps, Hula Hoops, Pork Scratching, and of course Bombay Mix and peanuts of every style. The optics ready and waiting, the pumps primed, and the widest range of bottled beer we have ever had. 

One rule only - don't be sick on the sofa, it's a bugger to clean off.


----------



## Amigo

Nice to see you back at the helm Mike and I'll have anything that's more effective than the bloody painkillers I'm taking for these rotten joints of mine! Who needs a weather forecast when you've got arthritis! 

Right anything delicious and strong please with some beefy hula hoops.


----------



## mikeyB

Delicious and strong. That'll be me then. Seriously, I'll make a Rusty Nail, but made it a long drink with fresh orange juice. That'll sort your joints out for sure. Plus a pack of beef flavour Hula Hoops, which believe it or not, are suitable for vegetarians, which is a bit worrying.

Cheers, it's good to be back


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Delicious and strong. That'll be me then. Seriously, I'll make a Rusty Nail, but made it a long drink with fresh orange juice. That'll sort your joints out for sure. Plus a pack of beef flavour Hula Hoops, which believe it or not, are suitable for vegetarians, which is a bit worrying.
> 
> Cheers, it's good to be back



That's sounds champion Mike. I might have to treat myself to a tramadol later! Better stick to the virtual drinkies tonight


----------



## mikeyB

I've just taken two Tramadol to stop my left hip screaming at me. It's a bugger when it hurts sitting down as well as standing up. That's not playing fair. I don't like Tramadol. It works, but I don't half get some funny dreams.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I've just taken two Tramadol to stop my left hip screaming at me. It's a bugger when it hurts sitting down as well as standing up. That's not playing fair. I don't like Tramadol. It works, but I don't half get some funny dreams.



Yep know that well Mike. They say exercise helps but the only thing running tonight is a bath!


----------



## Hazel

Welcome back Mike - good to see you.

Can I have please a white wine spritzer


----------



## mikeyB

Ah, it's good to see you back here, Hazel. I trust you enjoyed your wallow in the lower depths of culture. Here is a delicious white wine spritzer to help your fantasies of exotic nights with handsome muscular dancers.

Enjoy

They're all gay, of course.


----------



## Hazel

Before I retire can I have a hot chocolate, no cream, please


----------



## Amigo

Looks like it's been a quiet first night back Mike. I confess to watching the X Factor and the winner I picked out week one won. Could have saved them the trouble! 

Sat surrounded by twinkling lights and other festive objects shipped over from China. It's all very jolly! 

I'll have a hot chocolate too I think but put a tot of brandy in please. Purely for medicinal reasons of course.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry for the delay, Heather,  I was emptying the dishwasher. Course you can have a hot chocolate, made with the assistance of Tobermory Chocolate, who make my Rose Cream hypo bombs.

Sleep well, and if you find a wee taste of chocolate liqueur in your drink it's no accident.


----------



## Hazel

Don't know a Heather, but thank you, very tasty.

Night campets, sleep well


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo, this was just the night I wanted as a restart, no fuss, no clamour. We'll have to see what breakfast brings. This is certainly the place to come after logging in your morning BG.

Right, one Tobermory sourced luxury hot  chocolate with a slug of medicinal Hennessy coming up


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, Hazel, senior moment. Night night


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, my wilting IPad (predictive text made that "my willy", not something to flash in front of a moderator) means that it is time to close up for the night. I'll text the breakfast cook to come in for 10.00 ready for a 10.30 opening.

Good night all, see you tomorrow and sleep well


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ok gang, my wilting IPad (predictive text made that "my willy", not something to flash in front of a moderator) means that it is time to close up for the night. I'll text the breakfast cook to come in for 10.00 ready for a 10.30 opening.
> 
> Good night all, see you tomorrow and sleep well



You sleep well too and try to dodge the bizarre dreams. Mine are off the scale in terms of barminess lately! 

Night night


----------



## Ditto

Is it shut? I was gonna have a nightcap...


----------



## Jonsi

Early Order ...triple Bacon and Egg Banjo with two mugs of Builder's Brew Tea, 8 sugars in each thanks Doc. I'll just go fly-tip this load of ...ahem, I shall just take these old mattresses and tyres to the Municipal Tip and be back around 10:40.


----------



## mikeyB

Well Jonsi, it's good to see the old orders reappearing. I was wondering if the cholesterol might have gotten to you yet, and the virtual sugar.

All packed in one of our new Thermostat boxes that I found round the back of the transplant unit at QE hospital. Don't worry about the stains.


----------



## Ljc

Can I have two sausage bacon, black pudding and egg toasties and a half pint mug of coffee  with four sugars please.


----------



## mikeyB

Course you can, Ljc.  Coming up....

Are you on a diet or something?

Enjoy, anyway


----------



## Ljc

Just a bit peckish


----------



## Hazel

Mike, can I have a pot of tea, with a roll and crispy bacon, please

Cheers


----------



## mikeyB

Just in time Hazel. One pot of Scottish Blend and crispy bacon roll coming up. Enjoy


Right folks, morning service is over. I'm off for the three Ss, then off to get the papers and some naans for tonight's curry. Big bolus time


----------



## mikeyB

Actually, it's a cross-cultural pitta bread with the Chinese style curry. You may think that is mad with active UC. It might cause a mild increase in symptoms, but it's not fiercely hot anyway. 3 10k Creon and 2 Asacol should see it off. I'm rattling with tablets just at the minute. 

Anyway, it's gone seven, so if anyone would care to drop in for a wee drink or a full session on the couch or off it, I'm ready and waiting.

By the way, because of an unfortunate incident in another establishment, I must tell you that the rather garishly coloured machines in the toilets advertising multiple flavours are not bubble gum


----------



## Amigo

Looks like I'm first customer of the evening so I'll have a port and brandy please and some extra thick crunchy crisps


----------



## Hazel

A white wine spritzer please


----------



## Amigo

I think he's fallen asleep on that new sofa in the corner. I knew we should have turned the heating down!


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry gang, I did doze off, I'm a bit over medicated.

So, one port and Brandy for Amigo, and a white wine spritzer for Hazel (you should just ask for the usual).

Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

In memory of the late great Ian McCaskill I've created a quick cold front...

Double voddy, a shovel of ice, a splash of Creme de Menthe and topped with tonic, and a toast to the best ever weatherman.

The alternative cold front is a shovel of ice down  the cleavage, but I don't expect a rush demand for that


----------



## mikeyB

Not a great take up on the celebration of a life. Well, if weathermen can get it wrong, so can barmen. And it is a workday tomorrow, we retired folk tend to forget that. Not like the good old days in the civil service, though. Working stone cold sober was very much frowned on, particularly in the Foreign Office.

So, I'd best lock the doors as I get off to bed. There's a thermos flask of Hazels special hot chocolate under the flower pot by the door.

Night night all. I need to prepare for the Christmas rush


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Not a great take up on the celebration of a life. Well, if weathermen can get it wrong, so can barmen. And it is a workday tomorrow, we retired folk tend to forget that. Not like the good old days in the civil service, though. Working stone cold sober was very much frowned on, particularly in the Foreign Office.
> 
> So, I'd best lock the doors as I get off to bed. There's a thermos flask of Hazels special hot chocolate under the flower pot by the door.
> 
> Night night all. I need to prepare for the Christmas rush



Sleep well Mike ready for the breakfast run. I'd have had one of your specials but I can't abide tonic. The port and brandy went down a treat though. Sweet dreams


----------



## Hazel

Hot chocolate much appreciated Mike, thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Erm... I've had to give the cook the morning off. Even with a  ludicrous civil service pension, I can't afford to pay folk for nothing.

I'll see what happens this evening. Unless trade picks up, I might have to pull the plug on my B&B efforts


----------



## Amigo

Yes trade is slow Mike but I'll have a full English whilst you're still open with a nice cuppa tea please


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, Amigo I had logged off the moment I wrote that, I had to make a few important phone calls. Forgive me. Free brekkie tomorrow?


----------



## Ljc

I know it's early but I've got a right old thirst , a pint of cider and an egg and black pud toasty with some black pud on the side please.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Sorry, Amigo I had logged off the moment I wrote that, I had to make a few important phone calls. Forgive me. Free brekkie tomorrow?



Just as well I didn't partake Mike. Hubbie took me for a very nice Christmas carvery. I'll have that brekkie on Friday please...I'm rising early and out and about tomorrow


----------



## Hazel

Oh dear - I hope you do not pull the plug hete Mike.    You would be sorely missed.

If you return soon, could I have a pot of tea and a roll with crispy bacon, thank you.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Oh dear - I hope you do not pull the plug hete Mike.    You would be sorely missed.


I heartily agree


----------



## mikeyB

Right Ljc, one pint of cider coming up (it's not Thatchers cider. I know it's not the same family, but I just can't bring myself to serve it), plus a cholesterol...I mean a protein packed egg and black pudding toastie, with bonus black pudding. Do not do one of those NHS bowel cancer tests for 48 hours, it will turn positive

One bacon roll and pot of Scottish Blend for Hazel, Queen of the Slimmers. We are not worthy


----------



## Hazel

Thank you kind sir


----------



## grainger

Afternoon Mike and everyone. Can I please have a bucket of wine and a straw


----------



## Ljc

grainger said:


> Afternoon Mike and everyone. Can I please have a bucket of wine and a straw


You thirsty too


----------



## mikeyB

Grainger, you naughty girl, you can drink the vin D'hotel in pint glasses like the other sophisticates who come in here. Course you can have a straw as well. Here you go...enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Nice to see you on good form Mike.

For a change, a rum and diet coke please


----------



## mikeyB

...and with that "Hertfordshire" address, asking  for drinks in buckets will have us thinking you're from Watford


----------



## mikeyB

Hey, Hazel. Good evening ( it's been dark here for a good hour). You keeping me on my toes by straying from the usual?
One rum and Diet Coke coming up, enjoy


----------



## grainger

Haha not from Watford! Wiltshire lass at heart...

Crap day where wine by the Gallon would be good but as there's a ban on booze in my house from mon - thursdays I need the virtual tipple 

Can I buy anyone else a glass/bucket?


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I don't drink at all, but I'm happy to have a virtual drink if you are paying, I'll have a pint of Timothy Taylor's, thanks.

Sorry about the Watford slur, but you clearly know what I mean. My wife's family( paternal side) are from Watford/Kings Langley, with some Romany blood in there somewhere. Horrible whiny kind of accent round there, though the missus was born in Bromley and talks posh. Married below her station, her revolting mum thought.


----------



## grainger

Haha. I married a midlands lad whose family think I'm a soft southerner. They think I'm posh but I grew up in Essex so I have no idea why! 

Kings Langley isn't bad, quite like it round there. I think all inlaws think their kids could do better (except my mum who loves my husband and takes his side for everything because he sucks up and mows her lawn haha)

Anyway cheers


----------



## Ditto

I wish someone would mow my lawn. 

I'm feeling nostalgic, I wouldn't mind a Cherry B.


----------



## Amigo

Yes let's go nostalgia night...I'll have a brandy and babycham please with a glacé cherry on a stick


----------



## Hazel

Me too, minus the cherry - but a wee unbrella maybe...........


----------



## Amigo

In fact some cheese, little sausages, onions and pineapple on a cocktail stick with Ritz crackers to go with them would go down a treat! And a virtual Black Forest Gateau!


----------



## mikeyB

Gosh, it must be a good 40 years since I served a Cherry B. I bought a six pack off Amazon the other day. Folk tell me they don't taste the same these days, but here's yours - I think there should be a fanfare. Maybe the original theme tune for Workers Playtime. Anyway, enjoy.

And now Amigos at it. Well, I'm up for it, you'll struggle to outnostslgia me. Here's your Brandy and baycham with cherry. I'm only sorry it's a cocktail cherry, as I haven't got any glacé here. Wallow in your memories

Phew, it was well worth getting these old secret vices in stock. One Brandy and babycham with umbrella for Hazel. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> In fact some cheese, little sausages, onions and pineapple on a cocktail stick with Ritz crackers to go with them would go down a treat! And a virtual Black Forest Gateau!


What a whiz idea Amigo. I've got the little sausages and a couple of tins of pineapple chunks out back. And a jar of cocktail onions. Ritz crackers are in the cupboard in the kitchen. While my hip is bad, I don't suppose you could....


----------



## mikeyB

...and there's a Black Forest gateau in the freezer


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> ...and there's a Black Forest gateau in the freezer



Oh I'll sort the snackettes whilst you serve the drinks Mike. All we need now are some vol-u-vents stuffed with that tinned, creamed mushroom stuff that used to be all the go!


----------



## mikeyB

Amazingly, I've got some tins of that, I like it on toast, and vol-au-vent cases are in the freezer. Whoopee!

The rest of you meanwhile look at my new thread on this page, then when you've dried your eyes, come back for a refill.


----------



## Amigo

Talking of nostalgia, I'm watching a tv programme presently called, 'I do at 92' about older folk finding love and marrying in later years. It's heartwarming stuff and shows that even if you have to pursue someone on a mobility scooter, it's still worth doing!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, that'll be me, that will.


----------



## mikeyB

Any grub yet? I fancy a nibble


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Any grub yet? I fancy a nibble



Oh yes the table is set like a scene from Abigail's Party. Tuck in but don't make a mess with those volly vents!


----------



## Amigo

I've even stuffed some eggs and put a sprinkle of paprika on the top! Get the Tops of the Pops album on and we'll have a 70's party!


----------



## mikeyB

Okay, such a request takes moments with our high tech reprogrammable jukebox. Starting now.....


----------



## mikeyB

Ooh those stuffed eggs are to die for. Will you marry me?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ooh those stuffed eggs are to die for. Will you marry me?



Now that's very tempting for a man with a Civil Service Pension! Lol


----------



## Amigo

Well it's time to leave this 70's revival party. Have to be up in the morning, places to go, people to do!

Night night, sweet dreams to anyone still around


----------



## mikeyB

Night night, Amigo. Thanks for helping to lift some spirits. At least for those who can remember all the stuff we were on about  x


----------



## mikeyB

As my iPad is breathing its last, for the day anyway, I think I'll lock down in 5 minutes. That 5 minutes is to fill the doggy bags on the table with the remains  of the spontaneous party. Aye, you can tell it's getting near Christmas, folk are getting demob happy


----------



## Hazel

Thanks for a great night everyone


----------



## grainger

Must have fallen asleep in a corner! Sorry guys hope you all had a good one. I'm staggering home to bed


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, lights out. I'm loaded with stuffed eggs, so I apologise in advance to the breakfasteers for any faux pas I commit in the fart department tomorrow morning. But don't let that put you off the selection of goodies for breakfast.

Night night Hazel, your hot chocolate is ready and waiting. Sleep well x

And night night grainger. It's a good job I didn't let you have that bucket, after all. Sleep well. 

And goodnight everyone else.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Stuffed myself with the goodie bags you left out, the stuffed eggs were scrummy. Still famished though so can I put an early order in for bacon bap - crusty bap, lashings of butter and bacon and some mustard please. Big pot of tea to wash it down with as well please.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry I'm late on this, shower took longer than expected. That might sound strange, but never mind.
 One classic bacon bap with mustard coming up, along with a pot of steaming tea. And don't linger if you ate all those stuffed eggs, we can't have two of us in here there might be an explosion


----------



## Greyhound Gal

I'm wasting away.......


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, breakfast service closing early, have to nip down to the docs, nothing serious, just collecting meds.


----------



## Ditto

Hold the baps for me...I think I overdid the nostalgia last night...pink sick! Agh, sorry, TMI! 

I'll just have a milky coffee with one sugar and I'll be taking it easy in the corner. Hmmm, left-over volly's...maybe I should line my stomach... ::nibbles::

I've got in my 4 packs of Snowballs for Christmas Day, only £2.99 for a pack of four at BoozeBuster.


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Hold the baps for me...I think I overdid the nostalgia last night...pink sick! Agh, sorry, TMI!
> 
> I'll just have a milky coffee with one sugar and I'll be taking it easy in the corner. Hmmm, left-over volly's...maybe I should line my stomach... ::nibbles::
> 
> I've got in my 4 packs of Snowballs for Christmas Day, only £2.99 for a pack of four at BoozeBuster.



I love a snowball drink with a drop of brandy in but I can't find the carb content for the little bottles of Snowball. Home made advocat drink ranges from 7-15 grams carb. Anyone know?

Found this;

http://www.cocktailcalories.com/cocktail_description/1782/snowball_


----------



## Ljc

I'm in need of a strong drink. a double voddy and a splash of full fat tonic please .


----------



## Amigo

I've had a gorgeous bottle of 'proper' chocolate vodka brought back from Poland and I couldn't resist a taste. It's pure heaven in a bottle! Can't find out the carb content but I'm not sure I'm bothered having tasted it!


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> I've had a gorgeous bottle of 'proper' chocolate vodka brought back from Poland and I couldn't resist a taste. It's pure heaven in a bottle! Can't find out the carb content but I'm not sure I'm bothered having tasted it!


Chocolate and voddy yum , I must try the real stuff.


----------



## Ljc

I think someone is having a wee nap


----------



## mikeyB

Having a wee nap? I wasn't feeling too good earlier and slept for 2 and a half hours. I think the UC is eating my energy. I was going to call in sick, but I feel a lot better now

Now I don't really open till 7 for the heavy mob, but here we go:

One milky coffee for Ditto, who has given us far too much information of her unfortunate travails which were nowt to do with me, your honour.

Next up comes Ljc who, disregarding carb counts in this virtual bar, gets a double voddy and full fat tonic. (Plus a couple of drops of angostura, cos I'm raising the tone

And specially for Amigo as a thank you for help last night, a double shot of my own Polish chocolate vodka, zero carbs.


----------



## mikeyB

I will keep the choccy voddy for later, Amigo, if you like. I know you don't like starting too early

And for the rest of you hardened drinkers, the choccy vodka is not on open sale.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I will keep the choccy voddy for later, Amigo, if you like. I know you don't like starting too early
> 
> And for the rest of you hardened drinkers, the choccy vodka is not on open sale.



You're starting to know me very well Mike! And you're right! 

Sorry the war wounds are playing up


----------



## mikeyB

It's a poor barman that doesn't know his customers Amigo


----------



## Hazel

Mike - what's the cocktail tonight?


----------



## mikeyB

Nothing specific Hazel. What dominant flavour would you like to seek oblivion?


----------



## Amigo

I'll have a drop of fine chocolate vodka now please. It's been a challenging day.


----------



## mikeyB

Though tell you what, Hazel, I'll do a special Christmas mix. Chocolate liqueur shaken with vodka, with a spooned topping of Baileys. Beats a Christmas snowball into a cocked hat.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I'll have a drop of fine chocolate vodka now please. It's been a challenging day.


Sure, will do. I won't spoil it with ice, or even serve it cold. That's such a western way of serving vodka, but that's only to kill the chemical taste of commercial vodkas.

So with great ceremony, and gratitude for assistance last evening, here is a room temperature double measure of chocolate vodka, and for no other reason than sin, there's a Cadbury's Flake to dunk.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Sure, will do. I won't spoil it with ice, or even serve it cold. That's such a western way of serving vodka, but that's only to kill the chemical taste of commercial vodkas.
> 
> So with great ceremony, and gratitude for assistance last evening, here is a room temperature double measure of chocolate vodka, and for no other reason than sin, there's a Cadbury's Flake to dunk.



I shall savour every decadent drop!


----------



## Hazel

A brandy and babysham please


----------



## Ljc

I don't suppose you have any Kirsberry do you.


----------



## mikeyB

Falling back on the known rather than the evil concoctions of Dr Mike, eh, Hazel? Sensible girl. One Brandy and babycham coming up


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I don't suppose you have any Kirsberry do you.


What sort of dump do you take this for? Honestly. Yes, I do have Kirsberry cos of my Viking blood some million generations past. How would you like it? And don't you dare say in a pint glass. I will give you a schooner of that. Jolly nice it is too.


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Mike, most welcome.

Night, sleep well


----------



## mikeyB

Gosh is that the time? I was just making up your special hot chocolate if you can hang on a minute


----------



## Ditto

Just back from bingo and popping in for a nightcap...just to help me sleep of course, purely medicinal...I think I'll try that Christmas Mix! If that doesn't knock me out nothing will. 

I don't know what Mum's on about saying I can sleep on a clothesline! They really did back in the day didn't they? Can you imagine?


----------



## mikeyB

Ah, Ditto, you'll have no problem sleeping after this particular nightcap. One glass of my special Christmas mix, then. Enjoy

Any big wins tonight?


----------



## Ditto

Thank you MikeyB ::slurps::

Our friend Barbara SHOUTED for £200 so we were pleased for her. No such luck for us!


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Thank you MikeyB ::slurps::
> 
> Our friend Barbara SHOUTED for £200 so we were pleased for her. No such luck for us!



Have dabber, will travel Ditto! I find the rhythmic sound of the numbers makes me want to nod off! 

Right fellow imbibers, time for me to call it a night and give my eyes and the iPad a rest. Can only hope for an uninterrupted peaceful night but I can't remember the last time I had one! 

Night night x


----------



## mikeyB

If you want uninterrupted peaceful nights, chuck him out

Night night Amigo, see you tomorrow x


----------



## Ditto

Night night, God bless, Amigo - zzzzzzzz with any luck.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, it's my bedtime now. If I don't get off now I'll be late on brekkie for the howling mobs.

So, night night gang, don't let the bedbugs bite. And it's Wednesday, so it's well time to start winding down for the weekend


----------



## Ditto

Night night, I must go to bed too, I'll just leave my glass on the bar should I? Bit sticky innit? Night....


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> What sort of dump do you take this for? Honestly. Yes, I do have Kirsberry cos of my Viking blood some million generations past. How would you like it? And don't you dare say in a pint glass. I will give you a schooner of that. Jolly nice it is too.


I guess a schooner will have to do then . Just plain please oh  some dry roasted peanuts will help it down a treat, not that it needs any helping mind.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, gang, I really am, but this flipping UC is wearing me down at the moment. I really had forgotten how debilitating it can be. I've got a slight temperature, which means a battle royal is going on in the colon. It's certainly messing up my BG scores, up and down like a bride's  nightie.

I don't suppose I could have a day or two off while the Mesalazine works?


----------



## Ditto

Take it easy mikeyB, don't stress it. Hope you feel better soon. Hope that drug works whatever it is.


----------



## Ljc

Look after yourself Mike, take as much time as you need but please


----------



## Amigo

You take it easy Mike. The beauty of a virtual pub is it can virtually run itself but of course is never the same without mine host! 
I'll leave a huge flask of milky coffee on the bar and a big plate of home made mince pies so people can help themselves. The till is empty however in case any little toe-rags from Big Mary's pass by! 

Take care.


----------



## grainger

Hope you are feeling better soon Mike x


----------



## Ditto

Bit dead in here without Himself behind the bar...hope he's feeling much better this morning...I'll just help myself to a Latte from the machine...


----------



## Ljc

I hope your feeling better today Mike. TC and look after yourself, ok.


----------



## Amigo

Yes hope today finds you feeling better Mike but looking at your other post, it doesn't look like it. You need to put your feet up, a bit of tlc and some good tv viewing. We'll manage perfectly well and although we miss your discernment and wit behind the bar, with that rotten bowel problem, we don't want you to literally be a 'party pooper!'


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Yes hope today finds you feeling better Mike but looking at your other post, it doesn't look like it. You need to put your feet up, a bit of tlc and some good tv viewing. We'll manage perfectly well and although we miss your discernment and wit behind the bar, with that rotten bowel problem, we don't want you to literally be a 'party pooper!'


Seconded !!!


----------



## Ljc

Boy is it quite in here.  Best thing I ever did (well nearly) was taking early retirement, in real life I have the time to enjoy the peace and quiet.
I know it's a bit early but I'm going to make myself a hot chocolate with more than a dash of baileys  with chocolate sprinkles, as it's lunch time two crusty rolls well buttered ,sausages and black pud.


----------



## Hazel

And another good week, 4 and a half pounds off and Slimmer of the week, winning a basket of fruit


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> And another good week, 4 and a half pounds off and Slimmer of the week, winning a basket of fruit


Your doing reall well.
I'm happy to help, if you need some assistance with the fruit


----------



## Ditto

Well done Hazel, that's fabulous. I could just eat a nectarine.  I'll make do with a bacon barm with tomato ketchup and a cuppa.


----------



## Hazel

I have just finished a mango and half a melon.

Yum!


----------



## Ditto

Mine Host still not back? He is missed! ::helps self to a frothy coffee and a Blue Riband::

The fruit sounds nice, haven't had fruit for ages, still trying to move up the rungs of Atkins and then I will start taking back fruit when I've lost some more (or any!) weight. Would you have watermelon? I've heard that watermelon and baked potatoes are the highest items on the G I Index so I nag my sister not to have them?


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> Mine Host still not back? He is missed! ::helps self to a frothy coffee and a Blue Riband::
> 
> The fruit sounds nice, haven't had fruit for ages, still trying to move up the rungs of Atkins and then I will start taking back fruit when I've lost some more (or any!) weight. Would you have watermelon? I've heard that watermelon and baked potatoes are the highest items on the G I Index so I nag my sister not to have them?


Just had a look 100 g of watermelon is 8 carbs.


----------



## Ditto

Would you say that is good or bad? For me on Atkins and trying to keep to 25/30g it would be a bit much, I think. Might try a slice next summer on a hot day and see what it does to my BG. 

It's very quiet in here so I shall finish up this Black Russian and go to bed to read...I'm on the last book of the Dark Tower series...only taken me about 15 years to read all 7 books.


----------



## SB2015

Popped into see Mike.
Hope he is on the mend soon and will call again to see himself soon.


----------



## Hazel

As a T2 on insulin, an HbA1c of 5.9%, i have between 4 and 6 pieces of fruit a day.

It's not doing me any harm


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> As a T2 on insulin, an HbA1c of 5.9%, i have between 4 and 6 pieces of fruit a day.
> 
> It's not doing me any harm



It's good you can tolerate it with no problems Hazel but without medication it would spike me to hell!


----------



## Hazel

Amigo said:


> It's good you can tolerate it with no problems Hazel but without medication it would spike me to hell!



I eat as much fruit because it is what Slimming World recommends - DSNs can't believe it, consultant can't believe it - but HbA1c doesn't lie.
Losing weight, massively reducing insulin dosage  - hey, who knows, it just seems to work for me.     Long may it continue


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> I eat as much fruit because it is what Slimming World recommends - DSNs can't believe it, consultant can't believe it - but HbA1c doesn't lie.
> Losing weight, massively reducing insulin dosage  - hey, who knows, it just seems to work for me.     Long may it continue



As long as it works for you Hazel, keep doing it and it's good for you too!


----------



## Ditto

I would like to eat three pieces of fruit a day like you do on Weight Watchers or did back in the day before they changed the programme to all that points stuff. I don't eat fruit at the minute because I'm on OWL (ongoing weight loss) with Atkins. Can't wait to get to pre-maintenance then I can have nectarines and peaches again. 

Hope everybody is having a good day.


----------



## Stitch147

I miss fruit. I would regularly have up to 7 pieces of fruit a day when on weight watchers, but now all the fruit I liked just spikes my bloods too much, so I just avoid it most of the times now. Some days i'll have 1-2 bits, some days none.


----------



## Ditto

Phew. Can I just sink into this comfy sofa and put my feet up? Christmas shopping does you in! My aching dogs...agh. I'll have a sherry I think, I was eyeing up the bottles in Aldi. I've always like a sherry. 

I prodded the nectarines too but they were hard anyway so no hardship that I couldn't have one. 

The traffic today was horrendous, bumper to bumper. That Trafford Centre has a lot to answer for! They've built everything round our neck of the woods, cricket ground, Man. U., if anybody else has any bright ideas please go somewhere else!


----------



## Hazel

Only 2 lbs off this week

Understandably no fruit basket for me this week


----------



## Ljc

2lbs is good Hazel


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> 2lbs is good Hazel



Certainly is...you wouldn't want to put 2lbs of sugar in your handbag to carry all day!


----------



## Hazel

Thank you both - forgot to mention, I won 1st prize in the wee raffle - £20.

So that bought more than just fruit


----------



## Ditto

Wonderful. Really you should only aim for 2lbs a week off, for health reasons. Slow but sure. Well done.


----------



## Hazel

Thank you Ditto.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, well done. Bit at a time, you'll get there. Don't worry

£20 eh? That's a litre of Gin at Morrisons with a fiver left over for the church collection at midnight. Everybody reeks of booze ar that service


----------



## Hazel

Nah, lots of fruit - early to bed

Boring old fart me


----------



## Ditto

Had a slug of Jack Daniels...well a sip...nearly blew my head off and made my eyes water. The luv of the evil drink skipped a generation, I've never been a drinker. Eater, that's more me.


----------



## Ljc

I will be having a small drink today.  A glass or maybe two of Asti and this evening a pre mixed can of vodka and tonic or rum and Coke , last of the big drinkers me


----------



## Ditto

Merry Christmas all...Cheers! 

I'll be having gin and Slimline tonics. Is Prosecco a sweet dessert wine? My brother has that on the table. Dunno if I should have it or not, but will they notice if I don't?


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone. There's 2 grams of carb and 69 calories in a 105ml glass of Prosecco so go for it! It's not really sweet, just a bit of fizz. 

Merry days everyone x


----------



## mikeyB

Do you think you could supply a complete list of drinks and carb content? You've obviously been heroically researching this at great personal risk, so we thank you. Best wishes for the winter solstice celebrations


----------



## Northerner

My first Christmas Day in 45 years without an alcoholic drink  So, I've sneaked in here for a virtual bottle of Southern Comfort, with a bottle of Starka Vodka chaser, please, no need for a glass!


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> My first Christmas Day in 45 years without an alcoholic drink  So, I've sneaked in here for a virtual bottle of Southern Comfort, with a bottle of Starka Vodka chaser, please, no need for a glass!



Interestingly I haven't touched a drop either Northerner despite my research. Just finished lunch with a glass of chilled water. I might force a drop of Baileys later but I'm enjoying a teetotal Christmas


----------



## Amigo

Well 2 hrs after finishing lunch including a decent helping of Christmas pudding and brandy sauce, I'm 6.7 which surprises me greatly!


----------



## Ditto

Can I just lie down on this sofa and expire slowly. I daren't take my BG. Only had the one glass of Prosecco and a large glass of Gordon's and Slimine tonic. I was never a drinker, but the food! Agh. ::whimper:: I never want to eat again.


----------



## mikeyB

I can beat Northerner. This is my first 'dry' Christmas for 50 years. And as I sit here sipping my espresso, I don't miss it at all, even watching my wife finishing up the red wine before slipping into the kitchen to get a glass of Port. As I sit here listening to the hail hammering down on to the conservatory roof, backed up by thunder and lightning, I think to myself the winter solstice has passed, the days are getting longer, and it'll soon be my first dry birthday for 50 years. I'm also thinking it took 2 Tramadol, 1 ibuprofen and 2 paracetamol to quell the pain in my left hip after all the cooking, but even that will be gone soon. So here's a virtual glass of Lagavulin 16 year old to the arse end of 2016, and welcoming the prospect of 2017.

And now I hear singer George Michael has died at 53. What a truly shitty year 2016 has been.


----------



## Hazel

Ain't that the truth Mike

Roll on 2017


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I can beat Northerner. This is my first 'dry' Christmas for 50 years. And as I sit here sipping my espresso, I don't miss it at all, even watching my wife finishing up the red wine before slipping into the kitchen to get a glass of Port. As I sit here listening to the hail hammering down on to the conservatory roof, backed up by thunder and lightning, I think to myself the winter solstice has passed, the days are getting longer, and it'll soon be my first dry birthday for 50 years. I'm also thinking it took 2 Tramadol, 1 ibuprofen and 2 paracetamol to quell the pain in my left hip after all the cooking, but even that will be gone soon. So here's a virtual glass of Lagavulin 16 year old to the arse end of 2016, and welcoming the prospect of 2017.
> 
> And now I hear singer George Michael has died at 53. What a truly shitty year 2016 has been.



Well done you on your first 'dry' Christmas Mike. I've haven't had a drink all day but I'm having a nightcap Martini watching Mrs. Brown's Boys on catch up. I know it's popular to slag off Christmas tv but it's been particularly dire in my opinion...hang on I'll repeat that to hold the theme! 

Yes poor George Michael now. A cruddy year and I'm hoping for a better 2017 but will be surprised if I get one in the circumstances.

Sleep well everyone.


----------



## Hazel

Amigo - thank you just what I was thinking
TV was indeed poor, very poor


----------



## runner

Not another one = poor old George Michael.  Yes, TV not brilliant and too tired to tackle new board game!  Tia Maria with cream on top please before I go off to bed, and huge slice of my Christmas cake as I didn't manage to save room for the real thing!  Have a round on me and extra nice coffee for Mike please.


----------



## mikeyB

I'll pour that for you while I'm in here meditating, runner, and thanks for the coffee. When we all wake up it'll be a new dawn, a new day, and only 6 days to go to 2017. 

Goodnight everyone, sleep safely and please wake up.


----------



## Ditto

George Michael! Gobsmacked. Heart failure too, which I what I think I've got. Blooming heck.  

RIP George.


----------



## SB2015

I thought that there would be a few in here who have looked at few higher readings.  But you have all been so good.  I think I shall just have to get out and go for a walk.  Tonight is turkey at home (we were out yesterday) just so that I can have cold turkey tomorrow.  I suppose at least I can count the carbs more accurately!


----------



## SB2015

Been for the walk and back to order a virtual G&T.  Is Mikey back yet.  I heard his dulcit tones around and about,  so I am hoping that he is feeling better now.  It is a bit quintet in here today and I was surprised to find that it was open.


----------



## Ditto

Popping in but I don't want anything thank you very much, not even virtual!


----------



## mikeyB

Just been up with a touch of bowel trouble, one of my early Christmas presents from my genes, so I thought I would give the old place a bump up the charts, as well as slugging down a sneaky virtual single malt


----------



## Hazel

2lbs off
Slimmer of the week
And
Slimmer of the month for Decenber


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 2lbs off
> Slimmer of the week
> And
> Slimmer of the month for Decenber


Slimmer of the Year too - if not, you can't be far off!  Well done @Hazel! Here's to a happy and healthy 2017!


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> 2lbs off
> Slimmer of the week
> And
> Slimmer of the month for Decenber


*WOW  *well done


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> 2lbs off
> Slimmer of the week
> And
> Slimmer of the month for Decenber


Congratulations, and well done.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hazel said:


> 2lbs off
> Slimmer of the week
> And
> Slimmer of the month for Decenber


Well done Hazel, that is a fantastic achievement


----------



## runner

Well done Hazel!


----------



## mikeyB

Great effort, Hazel, well done. Can't wait for the before and after photos


----------



## Hazel

4.5lbs off and Slimmer of the week too


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> 4.5lbs off and Slimmer of the week too


Brill.


----------



## Hazel

Decided to open up to drink a toast to our dear friend Alison.

Please join me in sharing your memories.

I met her a couple of times and was struck by what an intelligent, charming, wiity, warm person she was.    She had led a full interesting life, been there, done it all and had umpteen t shirts io prove it.

Irrespective of her many health issues, she always remained positive and upbeat, something we could all learn from.

RIP my friend


----------



## mikeyB

I'll raise a glass of Lagavulin 16 year old to my highland friend, she'll be sorely missed. Her sardonic wit, and contempt for all that life threw at her, was a fine example to us all. Cheers


----------



## Robin

I can't think of crochet, or covered buttons, without thinking of Alison. Let alone her wry posts on here. Cheers from me!


----------



## Amigo

I'm here to raise a drop of Courvoisier to our lovely Alison, taken far too soon.

This was her post responding to the death of George Michael;

'Too many, too much, can't handle it. RIP all of you.'

That's how we all feel about you now Alison x thanks for all the lives you touched and difference you made.


----------



## stephknits

First time I've ventured in here for a drink, but felt the need to drown my sorrows and remember with affection Alison.  She was a great supporter of this forum.  A funny and very kind person and a very talented crafts woman.  Here's to a wondrous person - cheers.


----------



## Stitch147

Raising a glass to Alison too. She will be missed. Gonna miss her posts.


----------



## eggyg

I will raise a glass of an exotic cocktail, she was quite partial to one or two! RIP Alison.


----------



## AJLang

A good idea Hazel. Here's to Alison and everything that she brought into our lives - her crafts, her humour and her support.


----------



## Redkite

I will join you all and raise my glass to Alison.  She will really be missed here xxxxx


----------



## Ditto

I'll have a gin and Slimline tonic. RIP Alison.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

I'll raise a glass of my favorite tipple whisky & diet pepsi. Rest in peace Alison X


----------



## mikeyB

Should auld acquaintance be forgot
And never brought to mind?
Should auld acquaintance be forgot,
And auld lang syne.

For auld lang  syne my Jo,
For auld lang syne
We'll tak' a cup o' kindness yet
For auld Lang syne

                                     (As originally written)


----------



## Ljc

I'll raise a glass of rum and Coke . RIP Alison, I will miss you, we all will.


----------



## Flutterby

Raising a glass of pinot this morning and a real one at lunchtime in memory of Alison. I woke this morning feeling heavy hearted and it took me a moment to remember. God bless you Alison, fill heaven with crafty things.xx


----------



## mikeyB

Howdy peeps. And newcomers, and anybody who happens to be passing. Now that I'm back in reasonable working order, the Pub is about to be rebooted. I'm using this weekend to clean the place up, and find a short order breakfast cook (the last one was grabbed by the immigration service and sent back to Albania). There will be a fully tooled up cocktail bar called Ali's Cave, in memory of Alison's titanic appetite for mega virtual cocktails, and a public bar with illegal Sports TV.

Breakfasts will be available from 10.15 on Monday 6th, with a selection of cereals for the wimps, plus every type of virtual cooked breakfast, from a bacon butty all the way up to a full Scottish ( or English) and there's a supply of Craster Kippers. I don't do yogurt and berries, we're  not that kind of place. 

Virtual alcoholic drinks will be available from midday till late, with specially created cocktails at the weekends, and a fancy new jukebox that I will load at my whim, usually inspired by artiste's birthdays,or indeed at anybody's request.

Although this is a fairly lawless area, we do have some standards. No racism, no politics, swearing is tolerated with appropriate asterisks, and no sexual activity, even in the toilets

But the main thing to remember is that you can get as virtually drunk as you like, with no hangover

See you all on Monday


----------



## Ljc

Can I be the first to celebrate your return to as you  say reasonable health and the B and B reopening soon, with a large rum and Diet Coke


----------



## Mark Parrott

Great to see you back behind the bar, Mike.  Talking of Jukeboxes, many years ago, went to a pub in Brixham, Devon.  There Jukebox only played Frank Sinatra.  Thing is, no Frankie was on the selection cards, just other artists.  It was bizarre.


----------



## Lindarose

I'll raise my prosecco glass to you Alison. RIP xx


----------



## Hazel

Great news Mike

1. You are feeling better
2. The pub will reopen

See you on Monday


----------



## Ljc

I've been moping around on that sofa over there all by myself, for weeks and weeksandweeksandweeks. All in the dark too _blub_


----------



## mikeyB

Forgot to say for newbies. This is the place to relax, chat about life, the universe and everything. Pub philosophers are welcome, but not at breakfast, please. Pub bores will get laxatives slipped into their drinks. Anybody mentioning Trump or Brexit will be taken round the back and be redecorated


----------



## mikeyB

Only one more big sleep, folks. We're all set up. This time around for brekkie, to accommodate all comers I've got a stock of veggie burgers and sausages, which will be cooked separately from the carnivores.

Some good news as well. All the graffiti has been removed from the toilets, specially the ladies (really, girls, do behave yourselves. It's not funny, and it's not clever. If Northerner looked like that he wouldn't be able to get dressed). I've also installed an emergency knickers vending machine in the ladies, as well as the usual ladies thingies.

I've now arranged full wheelchair access, and there's a fully equipped disabled toilet. I've installed that in the quiet room, so to spare your blushes it's been soundproofed.

I think I've thought of everything, but if I've forgotten anything, do let me know and I'll do my best to accommodate you. 

See you tomorrow morning, 10.15


----------



## Amigo

Oh it's sounding very spruced up, high tech and pc Mike! We'll be having unisex toilets next and a reading corner for Guardian readers. Glad you liked my graffiti 

Like Arnie says, 'I'll be back!'


----------



## Ditto

Are you getting somebody in to do the official re-opening. Can I suggest Jedward? ::snickers::


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Some good news as well. All the graffiti has been removed from the toilets, specially the ladies (really, girls, do behave yourselves. It's not funny, and it's not clever. If Northerner looked like that he wouldn't be able to get dressed). I've also installed an emergency knickers vending machine in the ladies, as well as the usual ladies thingies.


Oh Sugar, now I'll have to take my  Kindle in to pass the time  the mind boggle about the rest . 


> I think I've thought of everything, but if I've forgotten anything, do let me know and I'll do my best to accommodate you.
> 
> See you tomorrow morning, 10.15


Heated loo seats would be nice, our sitapons get a nasty shock in the depths of winter


----------



## mikeyB

You are right, Lin, heated loo seats would be nice. Dream on


----------



## FergusC

Amigo said:


> Oh it's sounding very spruced up, high tech and pc Mike! We'll be having unisex toilets next and a reading corner for Guardian readers. Glad you liked my graffiti
> 
> Like Arnie says, 'I'll be back!'


Unisex Toilets! NO WAY!
Students can have sex round the back like we did in my day!


----------



## ukjohn

FergusC said:


> Unisex Toilets! NO WAY!
> Students can have sex round the back like we did in my day!




What's . SEX???


----------



## Amigo

ukjohn said:


> What's . SEX???



Well John, it starts with kissing a bird. Oh hang on you're already doing that!


----------



## ukjohn

Amigo said:


> Well John, it starts with kissing a bird. Oh hang on you're already doing that!



I think I might be getting the hang of this, so you mean my next move is to offer this bird my peanuts


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, gang. We are officially up and running. Danny Dyer couldn't make it to the official opening, so it's just me and Fergus the mad cook.

First in gets a free breakfast. Terms and conditions apply. (I.e. No coming back for seconds)...


----------



## Ljc

Oh good the B &B is open.  a full Scottish   and can I have two fried slices and some black pud  please.


----------



## mikeyB

Well good morning Ljc, you win the free breakfast.  Black pud is included in the full Scottish, but you can certainly have that. Course, you're an old hand at this virtual eating.

Tea or coffee with that?


----------



## Ljc

This virtual eating lark is grand, A large Latte please.


----------



## mikeyB

Done! Nobody is diabetic within these walls


----------



## Robin

Well, I must say this is all looking very smart. A restorative cappucino, if you please, to revive me after a foggy expedition to the nearest market town for the weekly food shop. 
Where people weren't falling over themselves to buy the special purchase American iceberg lettuces, £1.60 a pop, in Waitrose.


----------



## Ljc

Yup it's sooo sooo comfy n here now.  Robin They must have more money than sense paying that for a lettuce. 
Erm can I have another latte please , that breakfast will set me up till lunchtime, my  compliments to the cook.


----------



## Amigo

I'll take a latte and a nice crispy bacon bun in Ali's Cave please. I'm sure she'll be smiling down in there and approving


----------



## Northerner

Can I have a 'skinny' pint mug of builder's tea and a sausage, bacon, egg and beans dripping breadcake please?


----------



## mikeyB

One refill for Ljc

And Amigo, nice idea. Don't drip grease on the velour. One latte, and bacon bun coming up.

Morning Northie, good to see you. Don't think you've sampled our breakfasts before, but here's your builders tea. Your disgustingly carby and fat laden meal will be with you shortly.

I think I'm going to have to open a statin dispensing machine in the toilets...


----------



## mikeyB

Okay, gang, breakfast orders finished. Fergus the mad cook has to nip down to the magistrates court to plead not guilty to threatening behaviour in his last job (he just happened to be carrying a meat cleaver after a customer complained, he wasn't waving it around, but it _was_ bloodstained after preparing some lamb chops).

And I'm off to the cash and carry. Forgot to get in the pork scratchings See you later


----------



## Ljc

No worries bout that, I'm used to blood. and I just know we can handle Fergus mad or otherwise , by the time we've finished with him he'll be putty in our hands. I pity him really


----------



## mikeyB

Just to announce, 5-6 pm is happy hour.

After that, I'm as miserably grumpy as ever.


----------



## grainger

Evening... I'm early but in ten minutes can I please have a gin & tonic or 2! Oh and some crisps and peanuts and any other bar snacks you have lying around 

Glad you are back! Place looks great.


----------



## mikeyB

For you, Grainger, as a restored B&B neophyte ( I nearly said virgin then) I will supply you with your G&T at happy hour price, and  your snacks at the usual rip off price. Can't say fairer than that. Cheers


----------



## Flower

I'm new round these parts but it seems a nice enough joint especially the toilets.

Is it too early for a dry white wine? A 3 litre box if you do them otherwise a large glass please. I've not had a drink for nearly 12 months so please can someone show me the way home if things get out of hand


----------



## Lindarose

Afternoon all and couldn't resist a little look around. Very impressive Mikey! And can I join you Grainger with a prosecco as my tipple? Do you have anything with chocolate on too? Lots of creamy cadburys. Need my fix. And Cheers!


----------



## Lindarose

Hi Flower. Bumped into you at the door! Come sit with us over here. Chocolate as well as alcohol. Yummy!


----------



## mikeyB

Well hello flower. Feel bit like blooming, do we? I do have some of Alison's half pint cocktail glasses left, so I'll fill one of those with Pinot Grigio. I'm sure some of the lads can carry you home. Enjoy

Now then Lindarose, you can have a prosecco, for  sure. I'll give you a family pack of CDM chocolate reindeer that I can't for shame sell. Still within their sell by date, mind


----------



## Mark Parrott

This place has gone up in the world, Mikey.  The floor is not nearly as sticky as it used to be.  I'll have some Bombay Mix, if you still do it, please.  If not, i'll settle for pork scratchings.  Oh, & a pint of Sharp's Doom Bar, please.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry for the delay, Mark, got a phone call from an old pal who's just got out on licence. I do have Bombay Mix, but only have 500ml bottles of Doom Bar, which you can have with pleasure. Cheers


----------



## mikeyB

I'll be out of the bar for twenty minutes or so, I need to post something (on the pancreatitis forum). Even the more enthusiastic drinkers can wait that long before the shakes come on


----------



## grainger

Sorry dozed of for a sec. another g&t please and another for flower, lindarose and mark. Oh and more snacks - am starving!

Not forgetting you of course - what you drinking this evening?


----------



## mikeyB

Happy to that for you, if you can wake up Flower, and refills for Lindarose and Mark. Very kind of you. And for a change, a share size pack of Bombay Mix. 

I'll just have a sparkling water with a slice of lemon, thanks, I don't drink alcohol cos of the pancreatitis . Mind you, somebody has to stay sober round here


----------



## grainger

This pub has magical powers you know... could probably remove your pancreatitis if you asked it!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Happy to that for you, if you can wake up Flower, and refills for Lindarose and Mark. Very kind of you. And for a change, a share size pack of Bombay Mix.
> 
> I'll just have a sparkling water with a slice of lemon, thanks, I don't drink alcohol cos of the pancreatitis . Mind you, somebody has to stay sober round here



This is a virtual pub Mike, you don't have pancreatitis and we can all eat till we are sick (as long as we don't do it in the refurbished bar naturally!) 

I hope you got some of that triple ply toilet tissue I requested from the cash and carry. Since we've gone upmarket I'm really glad to see the back of that inferior pound shop stuff.

I quite fancy an Irish coffee if you can stretch to it please.


----------



## Ditto

Oooo pork scratchings! I can have them on Atkins but they always feel sinful. Yummy...and a Snowball please.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo, do you think I would offend your botty with cheap toilet paper? Course it's three ply. And one Irish coffee coming up. Enjoy both 

And Ditto, this is the place if you want to feel sinful, here's your snowball and pork scratchings.

Grainger and Amigo you are quite right, so I'll toast  you both with an Aberlour with a drip or two of highland spring water. Cheers


----------



## Flower

Crikey that 1/2 pint hit the spot, why ever did I give it up.  

I'll take one more large glass please and whatever anyone else fancies then I'm off to brush my teeth. Can I buy a mini toothbrush and paste from your vending machines in the all singing conveniences Mike?


----------



## mikeyB

You can get the morning after pill in one of the machines I've installed, course there's toothbrush and toothpaste. And one more mega glass of PG coming up, and I don't mean the tea. Enjoy


----------



## grainger

mikeyB said:


> You can get the morning after pill in one of the machines I've installed, course there's toothbrush and toothpaste. And one more mega glass of PG coming up, and I don't mean the tea. Enjoy



Haha that made me giggle. Gin has clearly gone to my head. Can I have a cheeky large baileys before I retreat for the night please?


----------



## mikeyB

Course you can, Grainger. Baileys comes with chocolate sprinkles for free, so you can kid yourself it's a cappuccino. One large one coming up


----------



## grainger

Thank you have a fabulous evening


----------



## Flower

mikeyB said:


> You can get the morning after pill in one of the machines I've installed,



I'll settle for clean teeth tonight thanks   Good to have a proper drink it's been a treat


----------



## mikeyB

Goodnight Flower, and Grainger, it's been fun having you around. Do call back, I need the money for bribing the licensing committee.


----------



## stephknits

Just got back from a long day.  You still open for a quicky?  What whisky do you recommend?


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Steph, good to see you. Of the blended I've got, the nicest is the Black Grouse. Smooth as a you know what, so I'll give you that to try. It'll warm the cockles.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, folks, time for me to hit the hay. I was up late last night watching the best Super Bowl I've ever seen. It is Monday, after all. I'll be open again in the morning, 10.15 for brekkie, but I'll be wearing a mask cos I've been sneezing my head off with a cold given to me by my everloving wife.  

'S'not her fault. Goodnight, I'll see you all tomorrow, or at least those who can walk


----------



## mikeyB

Okay, gang, the grills are up and running, Fergus the Mad Cook got off with a conditional discharge, and all is ready for the onslaught of virtually ravenous punters. Come on in and get stuffed


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . I'm not very hungry this morning, so I only want 2 sausages, bacon, mushrooms and 2 fried slices one with two runny fried egg on please . Oh and a latte please


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, Ljc. Sleep well? Here's your Latte, and your snack will be with you in a moment. I like customers who show some restraint as an example to others. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Hot on the heels of my real porridge breakfast, I'm in the mood for the real thing. Just throw everything on there please including fried bread and extra black pudding. I'll have the beans in a separate little pot too because I'm not sure whether I want many. And a steaming hot cuppa tea to wash it all down


----------



## mikeyB

One all-in with extra black pud coming up, beans on the side. One of your five a day. Here's your tea. Happy eating

Another one on a diet, obviously.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Hot on the heels of my real porridge breakfast, I'm in the mood for the real thing. Just throw everything on there please including fried bread and extra black pudding. I'll have the beans in a separate little pot too because I'm not sure whether I want many. And a steaming hot cuppa tea to wash it all down


Feeling a tad peckish are we


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, Ljc, you've got room to talk


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Blimey, Ljc, you've got room to talk


I've got plenty of room, I'm a big gal  cheek too


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> One all-in with extra black pud coming up, beans on the side. One of your five a day. Here's your tea. Happy eating
> 
> Another one on a diet, obviously.



The customer is always right Mike...and slim! 

Got to have the full Monty breakfast sometimes. It's God's apology for broccoli!


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> I've got plenty of room, I'm a big gal  cheek too



Behave you or I'll pinch your sausages!


----------



## Ditto

Morning. I'll have hash browns, sossies, streaky bacon, fried eggs, just a couple, fried bread, tinned tomatoes, mushrooms and just the one slice of black pud thank you kindly. Is the sun over the yardarm? Not quite but never mind, I'll risk a Baileys if that's okay then I'll get off on the bus to my fat course.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Behave you or I'll pinch your sausages!


Your too late they're all gone, burp


----------



## Ditto

They're all gone? Agh.


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> They're all gone? Agh.



Plenty left for you though Ditto. Fill yer boots with no risk of weight gain, cholesterol hike or diabetic meltdown!

At the Banting, I can run around like a fat lass in a cake shop with no repercussions!


----------



## mikeyB

Your order will be with you momentarily, Ditto. We never run out of anything here, it's like magic. Sadly, there's no alcohol before 12. That's stretching decadence a bit too far, even for me. Pot of tea, perhaps?


----------



## Hazel

Hiya everone,  sorry I wasn't around yestetday but good to see it was busy

Could I have a roll with crispy bacon with a fried egg, plus a pot of tea if you would please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel, hope you are feeling well today. Just in time (mad cook Fergus has just shot me a dirty Glaswegian look). One bacon and egg roll coming up, and a pint of Scottish Blend. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, breakfast has now ended, mainly because Fergus has stormed out muttering words I haven't heard since I was last in Govan. I think they were words, anyway.

I won't be around for an hour or two because Northerner has insisted I go on a sarcasm management course. It won't work, I used to get the strap for being sarcy at school. Got to show willing, though, haven't you?

See you later


----------



## mikeyB

All you drinkers who can't wait to get a couple down before your partners get home from work should remember Happy Hour from 5-6 pm. If you can't face your partner, there's always a sympathetic ear and drink pourer if you want to make a night of it.


----------



## Ljc

Oh dear I've missed happy hour, never mind , I'd like a very large hot chocolate with a couple of slugs of baileys and a sharing bag of pork scratchings please , something for yourself ?


----------



## mikeyB

Sounds yummy. I'll do that for you, and here's the sharing bag of of pork scratchings, which I guess you'll want to finish before anybody else gets in


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Sounds yummy. I'll do that for you, and here's the sharing bag of of pork scratchings, which I guess you'll want to finish before anybody else gets in


You got that right lol, no one but me is allowed near my pork scratchings


----------



## grainger

Evening... am heading out to a real pub shortly (girls night!!). So just a quick g&t please and a scan of the paper in peace while in the real world my toddler is currently running around like a lunatic screaming mummy mummy mummy!


----------



## Hazel

Michael my friend, can I have a skinny hot chocolate, with a couple of shots of brandy, if you would be so kind

Thank you


----------



## Amigo

I'll join Hazel in the hot chocolate with a tot of brandy please and could I have a side order of Crunchie, Cadburys flake, some Munchies and a couple of pieces of 85% cocoa chocolate just to keep it healthy


----------



## Hazel

Bad day Amigo.

Haven't had that much chocolate in 8 months.

Not to say I could not demolish it though


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Grainger, one swift G&T coming up. OH babysitting? Shows touching confidence. Switch your phone off

Evening Hazel, one skinny hot chocolate (these are virtual carbs, Hazel, you know) with a double cognac. Enjoy

Now, Amigo. Do you know anything about the toilet paper problem I mentioned earlier today?  Anyway, here's your hot cocolate and Brandy. I can  do your Crunchie and Cadburys Flake, but we don't do that 85% stuff. If you want the Munchies I've got a friend round the corner. Knock twice, then twice again. He'll sell you some herbal for a tenner.


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Bad day Amigo.
> 
> Haven't had that much chocolate in 8 months.
> 
> Not to say I could not demolish it though



I'm only having it because it's virtual Hazel. I'm actually being reasonably good at the moment and will actually be having 8 grams of the virtuous chocolate with my cuppa in a minute. But like you, I could demolish it too if we weren't being such very good girls! Lol


----------



## Flower

Good evening, back for more. I'll take an XL white wine with a straw please  I think it works quicker that way, and any vegetarian snacks, Quorn scratchings perhaps  Many thanks.


----------



## mikeyB

Hiya, Flower, one half pint of PG coming up. Seabrooks ready salted are vegetarian. ( So, amazingly are the beef flavoured Hula Hoops.). I'll give you the Seabrooks. Cheers


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I'm only having it because it's virtual Hazel. I'm actually being reasonably good at the moment and will actually be having 8 grams of the virtuous chocolate with my cuppa in a minute. But like you, I could demolish it too if we weren't being such very good girls! Lol


Give over, Amigo, you can't fool me, last time you were a good girl you had a pigtail and Barbie Dolls.


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, Flower, how are the digits? Back on the violin yet?


----------



## Flower

I won't be playing the fiddle anytime soon  Hence the need for alcohol, I'm virtually mixing it with morphine patches and maybe a dance on the ceiling when it hits.


----------



## Hazel

Mike can I have a brandy and ginger before I limp off to bed


----------



## mikeyB

Course you can, Hazel. The limbs still protesting?


----------



## mikeyB

Just logging out for a second, switching to phone. iPad on its last leg

Fat finger spelling here we come....


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Mike can I have a brandy and ginger before I limp off to bed



Hope you feel a lot easier in the morning Hazel. I'm off first thing in the morning to have an ultrasound guided injection into this rotten shoulder. I may never restore my javelin prowess but hopefully one of these days I'll be able to fasten my bra behind my back!


----------



## Hazel

Best wishes to both of us


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Course you can, Hazel. The limbs still protesting?



Just a tad Mike - based on what tbe hospital said yestetday.   4 ti 6 weeks to settle completely


----------



## Hazel

Night all - sleep well


----------



## mikeyB

A quiet night. Always happens on a Tuesday, from experience, so I'm going to shut up shop and have an early night. See you all tomorrow at 10.15 for those lightweight breakfasts you love to order

Sleep well, and don't worry about things you can't do anything about. That's my motto.


----------



## Ditto

::bangs on door::

::goes away muttering::


----------



## Ljc

Feeling poorly looks like I'm going down with some lurgy or other , so I'm in need of some comfort food, When your ready can I have a very large hot chocolate, with some squirty cream and chocolate sprinkles please


----------



## mikeyB

You poor thing, Ljc. Hope you haven't caught my cold. One large hot chocolate,  squirty cream and sprinkles coming up. Don't over exert yourself. I haven't, I've just watched the cleaner tidy the cave up, so we're all smart and tidy.


----------



## Amigo

I'm in need of post hospital appointment sustenance and comfort food. Just throw a selection of calorific, carb laden delicious food on a plate and I'll eat it with my fingers!


----------



## mikeyB

Sure, Amigo. I knew you'd been done, I could hear the screams from here.

I'll get Fergus to do you a special scrambled egg resting on black pudding, smoked bacon strips, and potato cake with garlic fried bread and grilled tomato.

Call in later on tonight when the local anaesthetic they stick in wears off


----------



## mikeyB

Right, Fergus has stomped off to his AA meeting, and I've got to do my Sarcasm Management Course. If I don't turn up they'll tell Northerner. See you later, folks.


----------



## Ditto

Nobody around, I'll just help myself to a packet of peanuts from behind the bar...


----------



## Ralph-YK

*stumbles in and looks round*


----------



## mikeyB

I do apologise for my absence, I've been making arrangements for my travel tomorrow for my barium swallow. 

Need something more refreshing than peanuts, Ditto? 

While you're having a think, I'd just better announce that I won't be around tomorrow morning, because I've got to get the 9.00 ferry (which means leaving the house at 8.10). Now because I have foregone hospital transport for this trip, I will be using our geordie taxi driver to take us over, because we need to order a new bed. Hospital transport doesn't run to shopping visits. I'll be coming back on the 2.00 galley, so should be home by Easter.  I mean, I should be home by 3.00. It'll cost around £120, but I'll 'earn' more than that in pension for the time we're away, so it's essentially free. (That's how economics works, isn't it?)


----------



## Ralph-YK

Hi, what cider do you have?
And I hope tomorrow works out well.


----------



## grainger

Evening Mike... I Seem to becoming a regular...

V large something alcoholic please .


----------



## mikeyB

First of all, I must apologise, I thought I was logged on, but the iPad says no, so default happy hour is still running. As far as cider goes, Ralph,there is a wide selection, apart from Thatchers. I know they are no relation, but it gives me PTSD. Name your poison

Nothing wrong with becoming a regular, Grainger, though it does affect your brain after a while. Long and alcoholic. Hmmm. Ok, nothing subtle. Double marmalade vodka, splash of limoncello topped up with Fanta. And a straw. One of your five a day, and very alcoholic


----------



## Ralph-YK

What do you recoment Mikey. And as I don't have a brain that's not a worry.


----------



## mikeyB

I would recommend Black Fox organic. Lovely medium dry, 7%, and not stupidly expensive either. Give that a go, Ralph. If you like it, they have it in Waitrose, but so do I.


----------



## grainger

Tasty and hits the spot. Another please


----------



## mikeyB

Good grief, Grainger, has mini Grainger been a bit relentless? Here's another, with a narrow gauge straw to slow you down


----------



## Hazel

Hiya, a skinny hot choc, no cream, and a double shot of brandy please.

Knee still louping, so can I have a sticky bun or something equally carb laden to take my mind off it

If I forget Mike - wishing you all the very best for your travels/appt tomorrow


----------



## Ljc

Ooh can I have the same as Grainger please , it sounds loverly . And a pack of Bombay mix ta


----------



## mikeyB

Hiya Hazel, I'll do better than a sticky bun, I'll give you the stickiest, I got some Baklava this morning. So you can have that with your skinny hot choc and Brandy. Enjoy

And Ljc, a citrus special for you. And a large pack of Bombay mix. I hesitate to say share size. Cheers


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Hiya Hazel, I'll do better than a sticky bun, I'll give you the stickiest, I got some Baklava this morning. So you can have that with your skinny hot choc and Brandy. Enjoy
> 
> And Ljc, a citrus special for you. And a large pack of Bombay mix. I hesitate to say share size. Cheers


Oh definitely, I need to keep my strength up.


----------



## Amigo

Hope it all goes well tomorrow @mikeyB. 

I'm feeling a tad queasy so will stick to a small sherry this evening please.


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks Amigo. One small fino coming up. Hope you haven't caught Grainger's bug...


----------



## Ljc

@mikeyB , I fully expect to be around here for a while, but just in case I nod off. I hope you have a nice ,safe journey tomorrow that your appointment goes well and you find a nice comfy new bed.


----------



## Hazel

Magic Mike thanks


----------



## Amigo

Amigo said:


> Hope it all goes well tomorrow @mikeyB.
> 
> I'm feeling a tad queasy so will stick to a small sherry this evening please.



No it's just a bit of queasiness (probably all the vegetables I had for lunch are fermenting nicely!. The fino will help digestion along nicely I'm sure.


----------



## mikeyB

Phew, thought it could be morning sickness as well. My imagination eh?


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Magic Mike thanks


Magic Mike was a male stripper in the film. I haven't got a performing licence, otherwise I'd oblige Hazel, and call it comedy night


----------



## grainger

I'm living with my toddler, husband and my mum... my husband goes to work which leaves toddler and mum! I love my mum and toddler - I really do but wow... 

You joining me for a drink tonight in preparation for your busy day tomorrow?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Phew, thought it could be morning sickness as well. My imagination eh?



You'd need boundless optimism not imagination to think I could be pregnant Mike!


----------



## Ralph-YK

*looks up from my corner seat*  Oh, cakes and such.  Rum baba?


----------



## mikeyB

grainger said:


> I'm living with my toddler, husband and my mum... my husband goes to work which leaves toddler and mum! I love my mum and toddler - I really do but wow...
> 
> You joining me for a drink tonight in preparation for your busy day tomorrow?


Aye, thanks Grainger, I'll have a Tobermory 18 year old thanks, and you can have another citrus bomb. My grandon is just two, and when he was up in January me and the dog were worn out. Much respect to your mum!


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> You'd need boundless optimism not imagination to think I could be pregnant Mike!


It's the Tramadol. It addles your brain. But I am an eternal optimist, it's true


----------



## mikeyB

Ralph-YK said:


> *looks up from my corner seat*  Oh, cakes and such.  Rum baba?


Got them in the fridge as well, Ralph, you're in luck. And one of them is yours...do you want that with a wee desert fork, or a tablespoon?


----------



## mikeyB

Would anybody mind if I closed up at 10.30? I've got a taxi booked at 8.10, and I'll have to get up at sparrowfart, (6.30) for a shower and moisturise. I know that's a lie in for Northerner, but he's not retired. I move slower.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Thanks and tablespoon.  And go ahead and lock up.  *gets my things together ready*


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Would anybody mind if I closed up at 10.30? I've got a taxi booked at 8.10, and I'll have to get up at sparrowfart, (6.30) for a shower and moisturise. I know that's a lie in for Northerner, but he's not retired. I move slower.



Night night Mike and hope all goes well tomorrow x


----------



## mikeyB

Night night Amigo, I've got no worries. Never do. x


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, topers, locking up. Remember, we're  closed tomorrow morning for HDL top ups while I have to drink white clay. I'm not sure who's got the better deal actually, I'll let you know. 

See you tomorrow for happy hour.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Would anybody mind if I closed up at 10.30? I've got a taxi booked at 8.10, and I'll have to get up at sparrowfart, (6.30) for a shower and moisturise. I know that's a lie in for Northerner, but he's not retired. I move slower.


Hope all goes well today Mike, smooth crossings


----------



## ukjohn

*Safe journey Mike, hope everything goes well for you.*


----------



## Ditto

Hope it's a smooth crossing.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, the crossing was lovely, not a cloud in the sky, but chilly and breezy. Went by taxi, so we could do some shopping.

So, the barium swallow. Perfectly bloody normal, textbook anatomy,  no oesophageal pouch, so why the numpty who did the gastroscopy couldn't insert it I've no idea. Muscle spasm?  If I were a woman married to him, I'd be seriously disappointed. Anyway, I guess they'll want to re scope me for a good look round the stomach, but using sedation. That's cool, I love IV Fentanyl and Midazolam. And I'm not dying of anything. First time I've walked out of a hospital with bugger all wrong with me.

Next, off to the furniture shop for a new bed. Left £911 lighter, and that was £200 off in the sale. Delivery tomorrow.

Next, off to M&Co for clothing, under and over. Left £99 lighter

Next, off too the cafe at the ferry terminal for a delicious home made meat broth (ham hough) and sparkling water. Left £8 lighter

Next, ferry home and drop off at door. Transferred money into Alan the taxi drivers account. £135 lighter (including ferry)

I'm knackered. My legs don't work properly. I've got caffeine deficiency. And happy hour is now 6-7. After that time, no drink is less than £150. (Joke, honest)


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, the crossing was lovely, not a cloud in the sky, but chilly and breezy. Went by taxi, so we could do some shopping.
> 
> So, the barium swallow. Perfectly bloody normal, textbook anatomy,  no oesophageal pouch, so why the numpty who did the gastroscopy couldn't insert it I've no idea. Muscle spasm?  If I were a woman married to him, I'd be seriously disappointed. Anyway, I guess they'll want to re scope me for a good look round the stomach, but using sedation. That's cool, I love IV Fentanyl and Midazolam. And I'm not dying of anything. First time I've walked out of a hospital with bugger all wrong with me.
> 
> Next, off to the furniture shop for a new bed. Left £911 lighter, and that was £200 off in the sale. Delivery tomorrow.
> 
> Next, off to M&Co for clothing, under and over. Left £99 lighter
> 
> Next, off too the cafe at the ferry terminal for a delicious home made meat broth (ham hough) and sparkling water. Left £8 lighter
> 
> Next, ferry home and drop off at door. Transferred money into Alan the taxi drivers account. £135 lighter (including ferry)
> 
> I'm knackered. My legs don't work properly. I've got caffeine deficiency. And happy hour is now 6-7. After that time, no drink is less than £150. (Joke, honest)



Well it's been an expensive day Mike but no amount of money can match the bountiful blessing of no sinister results. 

You get your breath back and I'll contemplate what after dinner drink could possibly be suitable after lamb's liver and onions! (Husband is now on gout alert!)


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Well, the crossing was lovely, not a cloud in the sky, but chilly and breezy. Went by taxi, so we could do some shopping.
> 
> So, the barium swallow. Perfectly bloody normal, textbook anatomy,  no oesophageal pouch, so why the numpty who did the gastroscopy couldn't insert it I've no idea. Muscle spasm?  If I were a woman married to him, I'd be seriously disappointed. Anyway, I guess they'll want to re scope me for a good look round the stomach, but using sedation. That's cool, I love IV Fentanyl and Midazolam. And I'm not dying of anything. First time I've walked out of a hospital with bugger all wrong with me.
> 
> Next, off to the furniture shop for a new bed. Left £911 lighter, and that was £200 off in the sale. Delivery tomorrow.
> 
> Next, off to M&Co for clothing, under and over. Left £99 lighter
> 
> Next, off too the cafe at the ferry terminal for a delicious home made meat broth (ham hough) and sparkling water. Left £8 lighter
> 
> Next, ferry home and drop off at door. Transferred money into Alan the taxi drivers account. £135 lighter (including ferry)
> 
> I'm knackered. My legs don't work properly. I've got caffeine deficiency. And happy hour is now 6-7. After that time, no drink is less than £150. (Joke, honest)


Your appointments are a lot more expensive than mine - My last trip was £3.50 bus ticket and £10 in Sainsburys to stock up on Burgen on the way back! 

Glad to hear there's nowt wrong


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo, nothing  else but a fine Ruby Port will do after Liver and Onions. I would recommend Croft Quinta la Roeda vintage 2002, which I just happen to have a bottle of. 

Thanks, Northerner. Fancy a swift half while you're here?


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Amigo, nothing  else but a fine Ruby Port will do after Liver and Onions. I would recommend Croft Quinta la Roeda vintage 2002, which I just happen to have a bottle of.
> 
> Thanks, Northerner. Fancy a swift half while you're here?


Don't mind if I do, have you got any Theakston's Old Peculiar?


----------



## Ralph-YK

Welcome back.  Did you bring a flask of the soup back with you?


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Your appointments are a lot more expensive than mine - My last trip was £3.50 bus ticket and £10 in Sainsburys to stock up on Burgen on the way back!
> 
> Glad to hear there's nowt wrong



You could probably run there and back for your appointments northerner! 

Oh I adore port @mikeyB...that'll do nicely!


----------



## mikeyB

Plenty old peculiar  Northie, on tap as well. Pint, I assume?


----------



## grovesy

Glad nothing found on your Barium Meal. Sorry your wallet is so much lighter.


----------



## mikeyB

One vintage port coming up, Amigo. If you don't like this one, I'll show my arse in Sauchihall Street. It is a tad pricy £5 virtual a pop, but never mind.


----------



## mikeyB

grovesy said:


> Glad nothing found on your Barium Meal. Sorry your wallet is so much lighter.


Dinnae fash, I can afford it. Remember, you paid for my Civil Service Pension out of your tax.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Plenty old peculiar  Northie, on tap as well. Pint, I assume?


Please!  @Amigo, I have often considered running there and back (it's about 5 miles) to save me the torture of rush hour traffic on the bus!


----------



## Robin

Glad you survived the experience, both the barium and the wallet-lightening!


----------



## Flower

Good to hear you had a successful visit to the big, bad city Mike 

I'll have something loaded with alcohol and sugar if I may, my bg is being swallowed into a black hole today oh and a packet of those bizarre beef vegetarian hoop crisps please. Many thanks.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> One vintage port coming up, Amigo. If you don't like this one, I'll show my arse in Sauchihall Street. It is a tad pricy £5 virtual a pop, but never mind.



I'm absolutely sure I'll love it Mike and enough people have seen and prodded your arse lately so leave it covered now thanks!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, Flower, while you correct your BG with this confection of Tia Maria, chocolate liqueur, and Cointreau, poured over a mini mountain of ice, with a slice of Baklava on the side, I will correct my latest BG of 2.9 with boring old Dextro energy tabs and a chocolate digestives. Such is the lot of the worker


----------



## Flower

You pays your virtual money,you takes your choice... cheers


----------



## mikeyB

Out of respect for our dear friend FergusC I am closing the pub for the night. Lets just reflect on the memories of his pithy, but always witty comments. A sad loss for the forum


----------



## Hazel

Hey Mike just been teading the sad news about FergusC dying.     2 of our group already this year.

Can you pour me a very large cognac


----------



## Amigo

I'll raise a glass here in memory of Fergus. RIP


----------



## Ljc

I'll raise a glass here in memory of Fergus too.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Hey Mike just been teading the sad news about FergusC dying.     2 of our group already this year.
> 
> Can you pour me a very large cognac



Sorry Hazel, of course I can. There is no charge. Let us all drink to our true friend.


----------



## mikeyB

All drinks are free to anyone who wants to raise a glass to the memory of Fergus.

When I put the dog out tonight, I will look for the new star in the sky.


----------



## Hazel

I feel really miserable tonight - just cannot take it in.

Go home and hug your loved ones, life is too short.

Night night all


----------



## mikeyB

Night night, Hazel. I know how you feel. I have had a wonderful day, and terrible evening.


----------



## stephknits

aggh, still have the whisky from Monday, but will raise it for Fergus.  Take care all


----------



## Ditto

Another died? Oh no.  RIP 

::raises glass::


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, Fergus the mad cook is chomping at the bit to turn your arteries into fat lined tubules (though that is my characterisation. He said something like 'seethesepuntersneedsomeproperfuddoongthergobs'). I've given him his morning dose of Largactil, so everything will be cooked to perfection.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right folks, Fergus the mad cook is chomping at the bit to turn your arteries into fat lined tubules (though that is my characterisation. He said something like 'seethesepuntersneedsomeproperfuddoongthergobs'). I've given him his morning dose of Largactil, so everything will be cooked to perfection.



Well Mike, seeing as Fergus the cook needs to keep those bladed articles to good and appropriate use, I'll have a full belly busting brekkie please. He can hold the hash browns, I'm not greedy!!
Oh and some decent caffeine please with a side order of chilled water to take my painkillers.

Hope you're feeling rested after yesterday's exertions and last night's very sad news.


----------



## Robin

Oh go on then, the full works, and some caffeine! Just walked down to the shops. Weather recently has been grey and wet or grey and windy, and today just for a change, it's grey and cold.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. I'm not very hungry today, so just  a soft poached egg on a fried slice, have you got any vinegar ? I do love a dash of it on runny eggs,  oh and some black pud plus 2 large mugs of weak milky coffee please.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo Robin and Ljc Ladies morning out is it?

First up, Amigo. Full English, hold the hash browns, and extra sausage instead, and an Americano for the caffeine. Plus water for the tabs. I take my painkillers with the cappuccino, but each to their own

One full English with toast, and a double shot Latte for Robin, and poached egg on a fried slice with black pud for Ljc, with a pint of weak milky coffee. Vinegars on the tables, Ljc, help yourself. Enjoy

And don't you get together and talk about me behind my back


----------



## Robin

Now would we do that? ( Rhetorical question)


----------



## mikeyB

I bet you do, I found the mini camera in my shower upstairs


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> And don't you get together and talk about me behind my back


As if


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> I bet you do, I found the mini camera in my shower upstairs



Psst Robin, not to worry he's only found one


----------



## Amigo

Robin said:


> Now would we do that? ( Rhetorical question)





mikeyB said:


> I bet you do, I found the mini camera in my shower upstairs



Nice dream but time to wake up now Mike!  I blame the tramadol myself! Lol


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps

Can I please have a pot of tea, and shortbread if you have it - LOTS of it

In light of recent events, thinking about my own Dad, been feeling very low today.    Need to shake this


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps
> 
> Can I please have a pot of tea, and shortbread if you have it - LOTS of it
> 
> In light of recent events, thinking about my own Dad, been feeling very low today.    Need to shake this



Events like this bring it all back into focus Hazel. Make that tea for two and even more shortbread Mike and bring a cup for anyone who wants to join us x


----------



## Hazel

Cheers Amigo


----------



## mikeyB

I do apologise girls I've been away this afternoon sorting stuff out. Free tea and shortbread for all. We've now got our new bed up and ready for inaction.


----------



## Ditto

Mmmmm shortbread. I'm still lamenting the box I left behind on top of the wardrobe at the Alexandra Hotel. I hope somebody enjoyed it. Nice mug of tea with skimmed milk to go with it mmmm

What? I only like tea with skimmed milk! It's a left over trait from Weight Watchers back in the 70s, I can't drink it with globs of fat on top now, despite how fashionable it is to add gobs of butter to drinks. I was never in step with fashion. 

The shortbread just melts in the mouth...congrats on the new bed. Hope it's comfy, it should be for that price.


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks Ditto. I never put any form of milk in tea, and only in coffee in the morning for the froth. I can't understand why folk put milk in tea. If you want to drink milk, drink milk.


----------



## stephknits

Am totally in agreement regarding the tea, so am glad I can order a cup with confidence in this establishment without fear of it being besmirched by milk.  However as it's Friday night, I'll forgo the tea til tomorrow and have a large glass of dry white please, Cheers all


----------



## Hazel

Mike, can I have a large brandy and ginger ale please kind sir


----------



## Ditto

Yes it's about that time, any chance of a Cherry B? I'll have three of them and a portion of chips on the way home and risk pink sick.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry gang, ive just been battling with a fearsome hypo - could see it coming on the Libre, 4.1 with a vertical downward arrow. That gave up ten minutes later with LO.  fingerpricks showed 2.0. Any less than that and I'm in convulsion territory.  Anyway, Dextrose has dragged me up to 3.6, but I am dripping wet. I've no idea why this has happened. Haven't taken any insulin since lunchtime, this all came on while I was cooking. It's that bloody diabetes fairy, probably got blown over on the east winds.

Please can I have an evening off? It's weekend tomorrow, so there'll be a special cocktail for you to block out reality with. If I weren't addled, I wouldn't end a sentence with a preposition like that, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Hazel

Take care x


----------



## Ditto

Yes take care. I don't know what a preposition is so feel free to use one. Hope to see you back behind the bar tomorrow, fine and dandy.


----------



## Ljc

Take care Mike.


----------



## Robin

Hope your blood sugar and your prepositions are back in the right place quickly, Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, addicts, back firing on all cylinders today. Even mad Fergus has a sunny disposition. I can tell, he used the door handle rather than his boots to open the door. So anybody wanting fuel before fighting through the shops, this is the place to start  off. And end up.

Later on, I will be revealing this weekend's cocktail special, which will have a Scottish theme for toasting Alison and Fergus, so no naked lights will be allowed.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, you lazy stop-in-beds, breakfast time over. I'm off to spend some money, and I'll be building up supplies for the cocktail. See you later


----------



## Hazel

Just back from SW - 3lbs off this week.

Whenever someone is free, a skinny hot chocolate would be very acceptable


----------



## Ljc

ooh that does sound nice Hazel.
I'll have a large full blooded hot chocolate  with squirty cream and choccy sprinkles please. I could go a nice crusty roll with a couple of sausages in it   if you have some pleeease


----------



## Ralph-YK

*stumbles in the door, looks round.  Waves at Hazel and Ljc*
Hi you two.
*goes to a corner and sits on a couch.  Pulls out my tablet and starts reading: The Years Best SF, 3*


----------



## mikeyB

Hi, I've just got back from my adventures on an electric wheelchair ( sounds like the title of a book) 

Well done Hazel, another 3lbs. By my reckoning, that means you could be a size 14 by September. Can you afford a new wardrobe? Anyway, here's a skinny hot chocolate to keep up the good work.

In contrast, Ljc gets the full force of virtual calories in an all-in hot chocolate, and yes, I will do that sausage roll for you.

And if either of you can wake up Ralph, I'll serve him too


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi, I've just got back from my adventures on an electric wheelchair ( sounds like the title of a book)
> 
> Well done Hazel, another 3lbs. By my reckoning, that means you could be a size 14 by September. Can you afford a new wardrobe? Anyway, here's a skinny hot chocolate to keep up the good work.
> 
> In contrast, Ljc gets the full force of virtual calories in an all-in hot chocolate, and yes, I will do that sausage roll for you.
> 
> And if either of you can wake up Ralph, I'll serve him too



Glad you're feeling better Mike. I've just got back in from town on one of the coldest, wettest, bleakest days ever! I need a skeletal transplant but will make do with a nice hot chcolate and a hot cross bun thick with Lurpack butter


----------



## mikeyB

Well, as I've mentioned, it's a lovely sunny cloudless day here. You live in the wrong place.  

One hot chocolate and hot cross bun coming up, but not with Lurpack. I don't serve foreign food. Graham's for you, from proper Scottish free range cows.


----------



## Hazel

Can I please have a skinny hot chocolate, thank you very much


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, as I've mentioned, it's a lovely sunny cloudless day here. You live in the wrong place.
> 
> One hot chocolate and hot cross bun coming up, but not with Lurpack. I don't serve foreign food. Graham's for you, from proper Scottish free range cows.



I was expecting the Lurpak quip! I only use that cholesterol lowering, over priced spread at home. 

We've had sleet, heavy rain and a flurry of snow here today and it's been dark all day. I need some sun, I can't keep swallowing it from a jar! 

Give a Ralph a drink of his choice and put it on my tab.


----------



## Hazel

Is he awake yet?


----------



## mikeyB

Another skinny hot chocolate coming up Hazel. How's the weather in the central belt?

Don't fuss about Ralph. At least, not until cobwebs start to form. I'll give a fiver to any of you girls if you paint "empty" on his forehead in lipstick.


----------



## Hazel

Perishing sleety windy miserable


----------



## mikeyB

Am I the only one here basking in sunshine?


----------



## Amigo

Anybody doing anything exciting this evening or is it another night by the TV keeping warm and popping into the Banting for...well anything you want really! 

Saw a decent band last night followed by some shocking karaoke singers. Some people really shouldn't unleash their vocal ambitions on an unsuspecting public!


----------



## Hazel

Me do anythingon a Saturday night?    Now that IS funny.

I will pop in later for a couple


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Am I the only one here basking in sunshine?


Looks like it. Been snowing most of the day here but has not settled.


----------



## mikeyB

I said tonight's cocktail was going to be Scottish inclined, so here it is. I call it an Orange McKicker. First in the mix is the Famous Grouse, followed by a shot of Glayva, which is a whisky liqueur with a distinct orange note, followed with half a shot of Cointreau. To give length, believe it or not, is fresh orange juice (not from concentrate) and final flourish, and this does work, believe me, is a grind of black pepper. One of your five a day, very alcoholic, and a distrinct warming after taste. Just the thing for a cold night.

The big advantage of four or five of these, is that it looks exactly the same coming up as going down. Anybody ordering this has to go into the room marked Ali's cave, and drink a toast to Alison and Fergus.


----------



## Ljc

@Amigo . I love your new avatar. 
Well I'm having a nice night ! 
Lots of things planned
After cooking dinner , washing up and making coffee, I plan to 
.
.
.
.
Put my feet up and relax


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I said tonight's cocktail was going to be Scottish inclined, so here it is. I call it an Orange McKicker. First in the mix is the Famous Grouse, followed by a shot of Glayva, which is a whisky liqueur with a distinct orange note, followed with half a shot of Cointreau. To give length, believe it or not, is fresh orange juice (not from concentrate) and final flourish, and this does work, believe me, is a grind of black pepper. One of your five a day, very alcoholic, and a distrinct warming after taste. Just the thing for a cold night.
> 
> The big advantage of four or five of these, is that it looks exactly the same coming up as going down. Anybody ordering this has to go into the room marked Ali's cave, and drink a toast to Alison and Fergus.



Sounds good and fitting to me...and very tasty! 

A few of those and Saturday night will start to look up!


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> I said tonight's cocktail was going to be Scottish inclined, so here it is. I call it an Orange McKicker. First in the mix is the Famous Grouse, followed by a shot of Glayva, which is a whisky liqueur with a distinct orange note, followed with half a shot of Cointreau. To give length, believe it or not, is fresh orange juice (not from concentrate) and final flourish, and this does work, believe me, is a grind of black pepper. One of your five a day, very alcoholic, and a distrinct warming after taste. Just the thing for a cold night.
> 
> The big advantage of four or five of these, is that it looks exactly the same coming up as going down. Anybody ordering this has to go into the room marked Ali's cave, and drink a toast to Alison and Fergus.


Put me down for a couple.
It looks like just the thing for my sore (iPad put , dire) throat, mind you my iPad's not far wrong lol.


----------



## Steff

Good evening one and all.
Hope this finds you all well. its a sorry attempt for snow here at the moment and its not fair. dug my special walking chains out for my shoes lol x


----------



## Hazel

Mike can I have an Alison/Fergus special when you are ready


----------



## mikeyB

One Orange McKicker coming up, Hazel. Enjoy.


----------



## Hazel

Ooo strong, squiffy now - bed me thinks.  Night peeps


----------



## grainger

Evening all. A quick nightcap for me as I'm exhausted and my bed is calling me... could I please have a quick tequila shot with a slice of lime Mike?


----------



## mikeyB

Certainly, Grainger. I've yet to meet the mother of a toddler who doesn't say that every night! One tequila shot with a slice coming up. A quickie to enjoy on the sly


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Certainly, Grainger. I've yet to meet the mother of a toddler who doesn't say that every night! One tequila shot with a slice coming up. A quickie to enjoy on the sly



Well it's good night from me folks. May you all sleep peacefully and wake up energised with well behaved BG's through the night!


----------



## grainger

Thanks Mike - hit the spot. I'm aiming for at least 6hours of uninterrupted sleeping joy (bound to have jinxed it now!) so I shall say goodnight.
In the interest of virtual paying it forward I'll sling an extra £20 behind the bar for anyone else needing a shot or two of tequila tonight 
Enjoy the rest of the weekend


----------



## mikeyB

You too grainger. Night night and best of luck


----------



## mikeyB

Night night Amigo and Hazel as well. No stamina, that's the trouble. More practice needed... xx


----------



## mikeyB

Oops. Battery on iPad nearly dead. Logging out, and switching to the iPhone for the graveyard shift.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> I said tonight's cocktail was going to be Scottish inclined, so here it is. I call it an Orange McKicker. First in the mix is the Famous Grouse, followed by a shot of Glayva, which is a whisky liqueur with a distinct orange note, followed with half a shot of Cointreau. To give length, believe it or not, is fresh orange juice (not from concentrate) and final flourish, and this does work, believe me, is a grind of black pepper. One of your five a day, very alcoholic, and a distrinct warming after taste. Just the thing for a cold night.
> 
> The big advantage of four or five of these, is that it looks exactly the same coming up as going down. Anybody ordering this has to go into the room marked Ali's cave, and drink a toast to Alison and Fergus.


One for me mikey please, and I will raise a glass to Alison and Fergus


----------



## mikeyB

One for you coming up, Carol. And thank you for the toast to absent friends. I know Alison would want hers in a pint glass. Virtual, of course


----------



## Carolg

I could go with the virtual pint glass then off to sleep. Thanks and night night in advance


----------



## mikeyB

Night night Carol, sleep tight. x


----------



## mikeyB

Closing at midnight, the witching hour, so anyone looking for a nightcap- or, as my latest cocktail seems to be, an anaesthetic give us a shout now


----------



## mikeyB

Okay, gang, locking up. I've got a treat for breakfast tomorrow from 10.15. I've got a professional bean-to-cup coffee machine fitted in the kitchen this afternoon, so you can get the absolutely freshest coffee in town, brewed at a perfect 92 degrees. Eat your heart out, Starbucks.

Goodnight all, sweet dreams


----------



## Ditto

I think I'm too early. I shall lounge about outside looking shifty then...I'm in need of a coffee made with milk and a heaped teaspoon of sugar in it, just the way I (used to) like it. 

I've got the giggles, Northerner made me laugh about that lad who five years later hadn't grown into his blazer. The poor lad, but I can't stop chuckling. 

Steff I once told somebody I was digging out my snowchains for my shoes and they thought I was having them on. 

Amigo, your avatar is spot-on.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone, it's a belting cloudless day again. Mullachs are wandering around bemused by the big yellow thing in the sky, and the techies are grumpy because their home wind turbines are defunct. Strange times.

Anyway, enough of this musing. A very good morning to you, Ditto. Sit down by the fire, have a defrost, and I'll bring over your coffee.


----------



## Ditto

I'm defrosting nicely, the coffee is perfect thank you.  I'll have a couple of these very buttery crumpets too while I'm about it...


----------



## Amigo

Morning fellow Banters 

Unlike Mike on Craggy Island, the rest of us are shivering and in need of his very fine coffee and a few rays. My joints are screaming, 'I'm knackered, get me outta here!' but it's a few months yet before they'll be warming under a Spanish sun.

A nice coffee and some lightly warmed croissants please Mike (don't let Fergus touch them without the tongs). I'll join Ditto and watch the hot buttered crumpets drip down her face!


----------



## mikeyB

I'll do you a nice cappuccino to go with your croissants, Amigo, to transport you to a pavement cafe in Montmartre. Close your eyes.  Enjoy


----------



## Ljc

Hi Mike.  You gone sun  enjoy  , its dismal and real cold here , I can hear the boiler crying out for help and it's out in the garage 
Now down to important things, breakfast , I'd like a big mug of weak full fat latte , a full Scottish followed by a nice mug of hot choc no squirty creaml for a change please , if that don't warm me up nothing will.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. Aye, come in for a warm. One Half strength Latte coming up, one full Scottish, and just shout for your hot chocolate when you're replete. Go and join Ditto and Amigo by the fire. Cheers


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lin. Aye, come in for a warm. One Half strength Latte coming up, one full Scottish, and just shout for your hot chocolate when you're replete. Go and join Ditto and Amigo by the fire. Cheers


Ooh luverly an open fire , nothing better than an open fire especially when I don't have the job of cleaning the grate and laying it.  (one of my jobs a a child )


----------



## grainger

morning all - any coffee left?


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning grainger. I hope you are refreshed and up for the continued assault from mini grainger . Coffee is on endless supply- what would you like?


----------



## grainger

Very very strong with a dash of milk please . Little one was up at 12, 3 & then 6 for good - joyfully though my hubby whisked him off downstairs so I laid in until 730! bliss.
Hows you and everyone else on this freezing morning?


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, grainger, one double shot espresso with a splash of milk coming up. Enjoy 

I can heartily recommend the book Toddler Taming by Christopher Green. We used it for Sophie, and she's now using it with young Tom. It's a life saver

It ain't freezing up here, Grainger, it's a beautiful sunny day. A tropical 5 degrees.


----------



## Amigo

grainger said:


> Very very strong with a dash of milk please . Little one was up at 12, 3 & then 6 for good - joyfully though my hubby whisked him off downstairs so I laid in until 730! bliss.
> Hows you and everyone else on this freezing morning?



Brings back memories Grainger! Your little one is more active at night than my bladder and that takes some doing! 

We are all over by the fire...I think Ralph fell asleep and has been here all night!


----------



## Ljc

Hot drinks all round please Mike, I'll have another full bodied hot choc please and whatever everyone else would like don't forget yourself. 
Could you give Ralph a nudge, he's snoring again.


----------



## mikeyB

I'll do that for you Lin, but that'll have to be the last act of the morning.

Breakfast  is over, but coffee is available anytime. Mad Fergus has got to go to the Police station to report, just to show he's on the straight and narrow. He'll be OK, I got him to wash the blood off his shoes first thing. Cut himself shaving, apparently.

I'm off to put the trailer on the wheelchair to collect the monstrous Sunday papers, (at least, after a shower and getting dressed) so I'll see you later.

PS Ralph will be OK, he's hibernating.


----------



## Carolg

Missed everyone this morning after a terrific lazy day, reading in bed, cosy comfy, and maybe was also a bit dozy. Have a lovely Sunday.definatelty lazy one for me


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, you stay tucked up Carol, I mind those easterly winds we used to get in St Andrews. All the way from the Urals, those winds. Course, Leven hides round the corner, so doesn't get it too bad. Lovely little town, Leven.


----------



## mikeyB

Tonight, I'm going to lighten the load in the cocktail, by halving the whisky load. It might just be enough to allow more than one Orange McKicker to be consumed


----------



## Amigo

I'll have any drink guaranteed to cheer me up Mike. Just been a bleak day generally


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, I'm sorry I'm late, I was discussing a job with my local builder and joiner, and no, I'm not telling you what it is just yet as he's off the Australia for a month.

My new lightened cocktail will cheer you up, Amigo,specially if I sprinkle some chocolate on the top as well. I don't like folk having days that are bleak. Bleak is for friends helping out.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Blimey, I'm sorry I'm late, I was discussing a job with my local builder and joiner, and no, I'm not telling you what it is just yet as he's off the Australia for a month.
> 
> My new lightened cocktail will cheer you up, Amigo,specially if I sprinkle some chocolate on the top as well. I don't like folk having days that are bleak. Bleak is for friends helping out.



Sounds the ticket Mike. I thought for a minute you were looking for a job in the building game!


----------



## mikeyB

Nope, Amigo, I never learned an honest trade like building and joinery, which is how come I can afford to pay such folk to do the work


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Nope, Amigo, I never learned an honest trade like building and joinery, which is how come I can afford to pay such folk to do the work



Horses for courses Mike. We all need to play to our skills.

Might not be around the Banting much tonight...sore peepers. Yet another autoimmune nuisance!


----------



## Hazel

Oh dear Lord it is freezing.    One skinny hot chocolate please with a double shot of brandy - not a lover of whiskey.

Thanks


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Aye, you stay tucked up Carol, I mind those easterly winds we used to get in St Andrews. All the way from the Urals, those winds. Course, Leven hides round the corner, so doesn't get it too bad. Lovely little town, Leven.


Yes it's an okay place to live. I'm an income but folk are friendly, and nice sea breezes, pity about the seagulls but you can't have it all ways


----------



## Carolg

A wee skinny hot chocolate for me please, n off too bed to work tomorrow. Night night then all, sleep well


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Oh dear Lord it is freezing.    One skinny hot chocolate please with a double shot of brandy - not a lover of whiskey.
> 
> Thanks



You've just given me an idea there Hazel. Might put a tot of brandy in an Options  A Scots lass who isn't keen on whisky? I love both I must admit.

And yes it's brass monkey weather here too!


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> A wee skinny hot chocolate for me please, n off too bed to work tomorrow. Night night then all, sleep well



Night Carol, sleep well and keep warm!


----------



## mikeyB

Ok ladies, skinny hot chocs for Hazel (Hazels with Brandy) and one for  Carolg without.

Night night Carol, don't let the seagulls bite


----------



## Hazel

Can I have another one please Mike - I am so very cold tonight - can't heat up at all


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Can I have another one please Mike - I am so very cold tonight - can't heat up at all



Well I've got my second wind so might just join you Hazel.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, I've been Newbieing, if that's a word, and neglecting the hardened -sorry, I mean hardier drinkers.

So, for you two ladies, skinny hot Chocs with Brandy booster. Enjoy, nothing like a warming nightcap.


----------



## New-journey

Can I join you for a night cap? Had a dreadful day and don't feel like bed yet. Do you have hot chocolate with lots of cream?


----------



## mikeyB

Hi New-journey, course you can. Dreadful days can be washed away in this pub. Not only will I do a hot chocolate with cream, I'll put chocolate sprinkles on top, to help make things right with the world. There's nothing like a chocolate sprinkle for doing that


----------



## New-journey

mikeyB said:


> Hi New-journey, course you can. Dreadful days can be washed away in this pub. Not only will I do a hot chocolate with cream, I'll put chocolate sprinkles on top, to help make things right with the world. There's nothing like a chocolate sprinkle for doing that


Ahh that is so nice! Happier me now.


----------



## Ljc

I'll join you in a full works hot choc , a slug of baileys would help it down a treat too


----------



## mikeyB

Coming up, Ljc. This boozy hot choc is really taking off, but I refuse to serve it for breakfast.


----------



## Hazel

Night everyone - wrap up, it is baltic tonight


----------



## mikeyB

Night, Hazel. Wrap up good and warm x


----------



## mikeyB

Righty ho folks, time for my bed. So locking up. The new all-singing and all-dancing coffee machine is ready for your orders from 10.15, and mad fergus the breakfast cook ready to take your orders. Night night all


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Evening! Just as I decide to delve into the depths of this pub again, the landlord goes off to bed!

Shoddy work I say. Looks like I'll be forced to drink elsewhere


----------



## mikeyB

Good to see you are feeling better, Rosie. Now, how about brekkie?


----------



## Amigo

Morning all, I'll have a cup of nice coffee and a couple of Danish pastries please...preferably the ones with custard in


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo. It's yet another sunny day for me, how's it with you?

Danish pastries, the ones  with custard in, would go with a nice Latte. All yours


----------



## mikeyB

The bongs of the midday bells show that breakfast time is over. Mad Fergus is smoking one by the back door.

Coffee is available all day, apart from the next couple of hours while I turn myself human, a very necessary process, believe me

See you later


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> The bongs of the midday bells show that breakfast time is over. Mad Fergus is smoking one by the back door.
> 
> Coffee is available all day, apart from the next couple of hours while I turn myself human, a very necessary process, believe me
> 
> See you later



Just had a shower and turned myself human Mike. I understand the process. Tad warmer today but not much. However it's definitely brighter so that's something  Hope you have a decent day (can you see the sea from your abode?).


----------



## mikeyB

No, I can't see the sea unless I walk down the road a couple of hundred yards. Or stand on the roof of the house.

It's a beautiful day, and quite warm in the sun. Sorry to tell you that


----------



## Ljc

It's lovely sunny day here , cccccold though .  A nice large latte please you know just how I like it, I'd appreciate some ginger nuts if you have any.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry for the delay, I was in a reverie having just had a large Americano, with, believe it or not, two ginger nuts. Spooky, huh?

So, one large Latte coming up with a plate of ginger nuts, zero virtual carbs


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Sorry for the delay, I was in a reverie having just had a large Americano, with, believe it or not, two ginger nuts. Spooky, huh?
> 
> So, one large Latte coming up with a plate of ginger nuts, zero virtual carbs


We obviously have very good taste   A plate of ginger nuts, you know me so well


----------



## Robin

Ooh, if you've got the latte on, and a packet of ginger nuts open....  Just been pruning the honeysuckle and while its lovely and sunny, my hands need thawing out. Funny thing, gardening, I spend all summer trying to get things to grow, then all winter chopping them back when they have.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, Robin, a big Latte, and as I did put a full pack of ginger nuts on the plate, you can fight Lin over them

I expect ructions


----------



## Ralph-YK

Could I have a caramel latte with rum please?  *gets out my copy of Best New SF 3 and settle in a corner*


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Ok, Robin, a big Latte, and as I did put a full pack of ginger nuts on the plate, you can fight Lin over them
> 
> I expect ructions


Thank you kindly, I'm sure she'll spare me a couple to prevent me hypoing all over the bar.


----------



## Ditto

Cor let me by that fire, I'm perished. I wouldn't mind a hot chocolate and a couple of rounds of buttery toast please. It's blowing something fierce and has been all night. The cat flap keeps coming up. I've had to put a towel over the hamster, against the draught! 

I forgot to ask yesterday, what are mullachs?


----------



## mikeyB

Ralph-YK said:


> Could I have a caramel latte with rum please?  *gets out my copy of Best New SF 3 and settle in a corner*


Phew, Ralph, I didn't think you'd wake up till April. Sure, I'll do you a caramel latte. I think dark rum is better for a caramel Latte, so that's what Ill do. Cheers


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> Cor let me by that fire, I'm perished. I wouldn't mind a hot chocolate and a couple of rounds of buttery toast please. It's blowing something fierce and has been all night. The cat flap keeps coming up. I've had to put a towel over the hamster, against the draught!
> 
> I forgot to ask yesterday, what are mullachs?


Hot chocolate and warm buttery  toast coming up, Ditto. Enjoy

Mullachs are natives of the Isle of Mull. Friendly sort, always ready to accept a drink.


----------



## Amigo

I'll have a nice latte too please and I'm quite partial to a ginger nut (met many in my time!)

If you're a science fiction/fantasy fan, you'll fit right in at the Banting @Ralph-YK....the possibilities are limited only by Mike's imagination


----------



## Ditto

Ha! Long as y'all aren't Morlocks.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I'll have a nice latte too please and I'm quite partial to a ginger nut (met many in my time!)
> 
> If you're a science fiction/fantasy fan, you'll fit right in at the Banting @Ralph-YK....the possibilities are limited only by Mike's imagination


I'd better open another packet of ginger nuts, and here's  a nice Latte for you. Don't go and sit near Lin and Robin, they'll have 'em off you


----------



## Ralph-YK

mikeyB said:


> Phew, Ralph, I didn't think you'd wake up till April


Oh, I'd just drifted offff......


----------



## Ralph-YK

Amigo said:


> If you're a science fiction/fantasy fan, you'll fit right in at the Banting


Yep SF and fantasy


----------



## Hazel

I am gong to spend the night in here, away from self obsessed google expects giving iffy advice to newbies

Hot chocolate, skinny, with a double shot of brandy and keep them coming - so angry


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> I am gong to spend the night in here, away from self obsessed google expects giving iffy advice to newbies
> 
> Hot chocolate, skinny, with a double shot of brandy and keep them coming - so angry



Calm your fevered brow Hazel and relax with a warming drink and a double tot of brandy. 

You know what they say about relying on google advice? You run the risk of eventually dying of a misprint!


----------



## Hazel

Sorry pet but I really felt for that scared newbie - no way should drummer tell him what not to eat.   To monitor yes, reduce carbs yes, but not be dictatorial. 

Then to come back to me and and save using insulin to mask carbs - when my insulin intake has plummeted from over 100 units a day to less than 10, and 0 Lantus.

Argh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Thank you kindly, I'm sure she'll spare me a couple to prevent me hypoing all over the bar.


Wanna bet


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Wanna bet


Handbags at dawn it is, then!
Actually, it's ok, I nicked a couple out of Amigos packet on my way back from the loo.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Sorry pet but I really felt for that scared newbie - no way should drummer tell him what not to eat.   To monitor yes, reduce carbs yes, but not be dictatorial.
> 
> Then to come back to me and and save using insulin to mask carbs - when my insulin intake has plummeted from over 100 units a day to less than 10, and 0 Lantus.
> 
> Argh!!!!!!!!


((((((HUG))))))


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I've hibernated all day. I don't intend on going outside any time soon. I'll have a nice stiff gin and lime please Mikey! 

On a side note I've just discovered I can put my shower curtain in the washing machine. Only been two years. Don't judge me!!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

grovesy said:


> I stopped putting them in washing machine a few years ago never get completely clean. I now buy cheap Primark hookless ones and just throw away.



I normally just spritz them with anti bac and give em a quick rinse with the shower when I'm cleaning my bathroom. For some reason I never checked to see if you can wash them. Never washed a shower curtain in my life until just now!


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Amigo for the mention on whoops


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Some milk might also be needed. I thought I'd add a little cayenne to my beef casserole last night. Blew my head off. I accidentally added way too much (came out quicker than expected!) completely forgot and had another bowl for my tea just now. Once again my nose is running and my face is hot ha ha


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, I've been cooking. I think I can dig out a request or two out of the recipe and laundry discussions a fevered request from Hazel for a hot  choc and slug of Brandy, (which thread is troubling you, o queen of the slimmers?)
And a double gin and lime for Ms Bluehead Comeback of the Year. Is that right? They're coming up anyway. I would say cheers, but instead I'll say get em down you, sod the world


----------



## Hazel

Drummer (Atlins diet) on newbies whoops thread.

Hell, just leave the bottle of brandy - really should not let her get to me like that - blinkered numpty that she is


----------



## mikeyB

Don't worry Hazel, single issue obsessives will be pruned. Maybe they've been pruned elsewhere and are just a passing infection.


----------



## Hazel

Let's hope


----------



## mikeyB

But here's the bottle, I know you won't finish it, you are too much of a lady. Mind, our dear friend Alison would have asked for it a bucket with a straw


----------



## Hazel

Right Mike - you can have the bottle back.

I have calmed down somewhat - drunk my fill.

Waiting now for Northerner to reply to my PM regarding Drummer


----------



## Hazel

Oops should not have done that - just read Drummers latest post on whoops thread.

Give me back that damned bottle


----------



## Hazel

Thread closed now by moderator telling us to keep it friendly


----------



## mikeyB

That thread has been locked by Mike the Mechanic. Good call, before a fight broke out. Let's all chill. I'm up for a Manhattan. What's everybody want?

(PM heading your way, Hazel)


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> That thread has been locked by Mike the Mechanic. Good call, before a fight broke out. Let's all chill. I'm up for a Manhattan. What's everybody want?
> 
> (PM heading your way, Hazel)



Shame for the newbie who was looking for genuine advice though Mike. He loses out.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, can I join for last orders? A glass of Merlot would be lovely


----------



## mikeyB

Don't worry, Amigo, I'm on the case. C'mon, have a good chill. Voddie and Coke for old times sake?


----------



## mikeyB

Hey, Lucy good to see you. One nice chilled glass of Merlot is yours. Stick around, no rush


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thank you kindly and bottoms up!


----------



## Hazel

Can I finish please with a skinny hot chocolate Mike


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Don't worry, Amigo, I'm on the case. C'mon, have a good chill. Voddie and Coke for old times sake?



Thanks Mike and night night folks. Things to do early tomorrow x


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, course you can, Hazel . One skinny hot chocolate coming up.

Tomorrow is another day....


----------



## mikeyB

Night night Amigo. Keep up the good fight.  x


----------



## Hazel

Sorry peeps for being a miserable cow tonight.

Note to self ' just ignore self righteous prats


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Goodnight all.


----------



## mikeyB

Night night Lucy, sleep tight


----------



## Ljc

Just before you pull the shutters down , can I have a single malt please


----------



## mikeyB

Okay, Lagavulin 16 year old ok?


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Okay, Lagavulin 16 year old ok?


Ooh yes please


----------



## mikeyB

Coming up. One of my favourites- think I'll join you


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, the dog is crossing his legs, so am I ( we're getting old together) so before a grumpy fight breaks out I'd better lock up,

Goodnight all, see you all tomorrow for my award winning coffee, and fergus' lovingly created breakfasts. Open 10.15, form an orderly queue 

PS Lin, you can sleep on the couch


----------



## Ljc

Mmmmmm smoooth


----------



## Ralph-YK

*Wonders out of my dark corner, holder my book*
Did I miss something.  I was reading


----------



## Northerner

Can I just remind people that this thread is still part of the public forum and the guidelines about inflammatory language and personalised attacks still apply. If you have a problem with a particular post or poster then *report* the post, don't gripe openly about it. Bear in mind that you may spot something before a Moderator - we're not omnipresent - so flag it up. If you want to challenge someone, avoid confrontation, that is NEVER helpful. People need to play their part if the forum is to continue its reputation for being supportive and friendly.


----------



## Ljc

Aw Stretches, I had a lovely sleep, thanks for letting me kip here, that couch is sooo comfy.  I need coffee , now how do I switch that machine on.


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, Ljc, nearly tripped over you. How's about a double shot Latte to blow away the cobwebs?


----------



## Jonsi

I was in the area visiting a sick friend (Mary Hinge - she's had the galloping trots since New Year) and thought I'd pop in. Could I please have a triple Choc Hot Chocolate with Vanilla syrup and a side order of a Triple Bacon (crispy) on a warm toasted floury bap with extra butter please?

Nice to see the old place hasn't changed much ...look, where I wrote my name in the dust several months ago, it's still there! You'll have to have a word with little Pammy the Cleaner or get your eyesight checked Barkeep. Now ...can I buy any of the Laydeez around here a drink or maybe a treat from the Pickled Gherkin Jar? <wink>


----------



## mikeyB

Hey, Jonsi, good to see you. How's sunny Wales today? 

Righty ho, one triple chic hot choc with vanilla, and your usual bacon on a bap. Coming along in a moment 

By the way, that's not dust, it's readioactive fallout. Fergus has been making an ICBM out back to keep himself occupied between orders.


----------



## Ljc

Hope I didn't scare you Mike. Oh yes a double latte please and a full Scottish if I'm not too late


----------



## Ralph-YK

I'll have a Full English Breakfast please, caramel latte and a pint of cider.  Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Righty ho, Ljc, one full Scottish and a double Latte coming up. Enjoy

And a full English for you, Ralph, plus caramel Latte, and as it is just about time, a pint of cider to wash all that down. Cheers.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Oh, and whatever you want Mikey!


----------



## mikeyB

A holiday would no nicely, thanks, Ralph.

Right, I'm off to help Fergus with his project.  See you later, gang. I'll be thinking up a Valentines Day cocktail


----------



## Jonsi

Would you credit it ...4 miles down the road and I get a puncture in the van. Nothing for it but to see if the lazy bugger behind the bar ...sorry, has Mikey nipped off for his "lunch" with the buxom wench in the village again? anyway ...if he can stop tinkering with the Cruise Missile hybrid, I'd like a pint of cocktail and a double triple bacon Zinger Winger Binger-Bonger-Boner Burger please ...with triple cooked chips, double pronto!!


----------



## Ditto

I've missed breakfast, what's on the chalk board for lunch? I fancy Shepherd's Pie with a side order of garden peas.  Had a mound of mash last night that sent me soaring so mash is off limits now. 

What goes well with Shepherd's Pie and I'll just put the Juke Box on 'No Sheep is safe tonight' just the ticket...

How many Valentine's did y'all get? I got zilch!


----------



## Hazel

Jonsi - you could have a long wait.

Or, you could help yourself?

Sorry about the flat, bummer


----------



## grainger

Afternoon all.... toddler is safely passed over to his grandma which means a study afternoon for me... so what's everyone drinking?!

Jonsi - hope your flat is now sorted.
Ditto - I got the one from my hubby (along with some gorgeous lingerie - feeling v spoilt).
Hazel, you joining us for a drink?


----------



## Hazel

Hadn't planned to, but go on - a large skinny hot chocolate would br great.

How is everyone today?


----------



## Ljc

I've got the fancies for a jumbo hot sausage roll and a fully loaded hot choc .
I expect it'll be a while before the Guv is back, so I'll just settle here by the fire with a drop of that nice single malt I had last night Ahhhh


----------



## mikeyB

The lazy bugger behind the bar has had lunch and been down to the doctors, so I do apologise for the real world, Jonsi. Now I hate to say this, but the cook finishes at 12, so there's never any food after 12. Cause and effect. Sorry to make bad day worse.

So the only viable order is Hazel's afternoon dose of skinny hot chocolate. I can tell its the afternoon cos there's no Brandy in it

What are you having Hazel, to celebrate sprog freedom?


----------



## Hazel

Nothing Mike - I'll just sit quietly as I don't want to cause any upset again

Once I've had my hot chocolate - I'll be off and I may drop by later.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, mistype, I meant grainger


----------



## grainger

A very large glass of red wine please mike. Malbec if you have one please.

Sprog freedom unfortunately has come at a studying price. 

Hazel have a drink with me


----------



## Hazel

Thank Grainger- just a cup of tea - thank you.

How are you today?


----------



## mikeyB

I do indeed have Malbec. This place has gone up in the world  in a vain attempt to attract a better class of customer. One's not bad

One Malbec for Grainger, and a racy cup of tea for my pal from Alba, Hazel.

Cheers, girls


----------



## Amigo

I could fancy a nice hot cuppa too Mike and some oaty biscuits, all crumbly and buttery! 

Been a busy day....


----------



## grainger

I'm not bad Hazel, although far too much studying to do! hows you?

Cheers Mike - join me in a glass?


----------



## grainger

Hi Amigo... I swear we have different types of pubs down South that are full of people drinking alcohol ... maybe I should try the non alcoholics approach one day!


----------



## Hazel

Ok thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Will do, thanks Grainger. I need a bit of a lift...

And here comes Amigo. Good evening m' lady.  Fancy a packet of Hobnobs with your tea?


----------



## Hazel

Oh you wee devil Mike - how did you know?


----------



## mikeyB

There's enough to share, Hazel. You only have to ask, you daftie


----------



## Amigo

grainger said:


> Hi Amigo... I swear we have different types of pubs down South that are full of people drinking alcohol ... maybe I should try the non alcoholics approach one day!



Oh grainger, you're not suggesting the South has more of a drinking culture than the north are you? 
I only drink tea in virtual pubs! Lol


----------



## mikeyB

Attagirl, Amigo. Stand up for the Southern Massif


----------



## Hazel

Cheerio for now - will call in later

Bye


----------



## mikeyB

Cheers, Hazel, see you later


----------



## Hazel

When you get a chance - a pot of tea, with some Hobnobs please


----------



## mikeyB

ooh, Hazel, I've learned your weakness. You're in my power now

One pot of tea with Hobnobs coming up,  you naughty girl


----------



## Hazel

Did you see PM?


----------



## Carolg

Hello all. Can I have a wee fruit tea and a caramel wafer. Thanks.


----------



## mikeyB

Don't spread the word about the Hobnobs, Hazel,  If I know this lot, there'll be a stampede


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Hello all. Can I have a wee fruit tea and a caramel wafer. Thanks.


Hi Carol, my wee Fifey pal, how ya doin? 

One pot of strawberry and mint tea coming up, plus a sainted Tunnock's Caramel Wafer. Another weakness spotted...


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Did you see PM?


PM? What's up?


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Hi Carol, my wee Fifey pal, how ya doin?
> 
> One pot of strawberry and mint tea coming up, plus a sainted Tunnock's Caramel Wafer. Another weakness spotted...


Oh ta. Don't buy them cause I would eat them. Lol


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> PM? What's up?



Much the same - I'd prefer you read the PM


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Don't spread the word about the Hobnobs, Hazel,  If I know this lot, there'll be a stampede



That's you packet back sir - minus just the 2


----------



## Carolg

Get you behind me satan.... I have a packet of opened real-not virtual ginger nuts in the kitchen that are calling out "eat me" .can anyone stop at  one?


----------



## mikeyB

No, must be 2


Hazel said:


> Much the same - I'd prefer you read the PM


Done


----------



## Hazel

Cheers Mike x


----------



## Ditto

Well shoot! I'm fair clemmed now. No shepherd's pie! Any chance of a packet of prawn crisps then?


----------



## Carolg

Ditto said:


> Well shoot! I'm fair clemmed now. No shepherd's pie! Any chance of a packet of prawn crisps then?


What does clemmed mean ditto?


----------



## Ditto

Starvin' 

eta
I googled to be on the safe side... 
verb clems, clemming, *clemmed*, clams, clamming, clammed. 1. (when transitive, usually passive) (English, dialect) to be hungry or cause to be hungry. C16: of Germanic origin; related to Dutch, German klemmen to pinch, cramp; compare Old English beclemman to shut in. Slang definitions & phrases for clem Expand.


----------



## Carolg

Ditto said:


> Starvin'
> 
> eta
> I googled to be on the safe side...
> verb clems, clemming, *clemmed*, clams, clamming, clammed. 1. (when transitive, usually passive) (English, dialect) to be hungry or cause to be hungry. C16: of Germanic origin; related to Dutch, German klemmen to pinch, cramp; compare Old English beclemman to shut in. Slang definitions & phrases for clem Expand.


Thanks, never thought to ask mr google


----------



## mikeyB

Just a heads up gang, I'm closing at 10.30 tonight for personal reasons, so get your orders in. 

And one packet of prawn crisps for Ditto, who if she's not careful will witness a torrent of Doric from Carolg, west Scotland or even Glasgow from Hazel or a painstaking Gaelic from me. Your outnumbered Ditto.


----------



## Ditto

LOL actually I always thought it meant being cold! I only found out lately that it meant being hungry. 

These crisps are very nice, ta.


----------



## Hazel

Night everyone  - sleep tight


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Just a heads up gang, I'm closing at 10.30 tonight for personal reasons, so get your orders in.
> 
> And one packet of prawn crisps for Ditto, who if she's not careful will witness a torrent of Doric from Carolg, west Scotland or even Glasgow from Hazel or a painstaking Gaelic from me. Your outnumbered Ditto.




Ooo personal reasons Mike...we won't enquire further  It is Valentine's Day after all! 

I'll have a chocolate vodka before you rush off please


----------



## Carolg

Night night everyone. Don't let bed bugs bite


----------



## mikeyB

Night night Hazel. Don't let the wind blow you off course x


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Ooo personal reasons Mike...we won't enquire further  It is Valentine's Day after all!
> 
> I'll have a chocolate vodka before you rush off please


I just knew it would be you catching that tempter Wrong guess, by the way, so I hear.

One chocolate vodka coming up for my favourite rock chick


----------



## mikeyB

i vanished for a moment there, just switching from the power hungry iPad to iPhone. Yes, I know, I'm an Apple whore. I don't care what you think. I am what I am.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> i vanished for a moment there, just switching from the power hungry iPad to iPhone. Yes, I know, I'm an Apple whore. I don't care what you think. I am what I am.



Yes me too Mike. They try to tempt me away from Apple but I'm like Eve! 

The chocolate vodka is mighty fine...as is this real brought over from Poland authentic chocolate vodka I'm having over plenty of ice at the moment.
Got yet another flare up of inflammatory eye condition...life is such fun!


----------



## Ditto

::clings to glass::

I'll bring the glass back tomorrow, g'night landlord...hic.


----------



## Amigo

Night everyone...another half hour of SVU and I'm away to my bed. Sleep peacefully x


----------



## mikeyB

Oh dear, not the eyes again. I've got some vodka flavoured with wormwood, which is the stuff in Absinthe that makes you bonkers, apparently. I've tried it before I gave up the demon drink, of course.

Anyway, night night Ditto and Amigo. I'll see you tomorrow, I hope. 

Locking up now, so goodnight all. Hope your valentine wishes come true


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Evening/morning all! When you're up barkeep I could murder a good coffee. One of my delightful cats weed in my cafetiere and ruined the filter. Oh, and a prescription for a couple sleeping pills wouldn't go amiss although I think I might ask a Dr instead of a bar man for those. Never know what you might get nowadays!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Rosie. I don't do sleeping pills, just anaesthetic cocktails. When  you wake up, there's  a double shot Latte waiting for you, to go with some Madelaines I made last night


----------



## Amigo

Morning fellow Banters and Bleepers. I had a night punctuated with the usual cramp so up and down like the unmentionable. 

Nice pic Mike and makes you look more svelte like especially as it's the right way up.

Oh a nice coffee with nothing low carb please. I've just had the Lidl protein roll in the real world 
Tell Fergus to get off Facebook and put his mind to something delicious!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo, good to see you as ever 

Fergus went menu lifting last night, so you can try scrambled eggs on smoked salmon, on a slice of Bergen toast, side of grilled tomato.

And  a latte with squirty cream on top.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo, good to see you as ever
> 
> Fergus went menu lifting last night, so you can try scrambled eggs on smoked salmon, on a slice of Bergen toast, side of grilled tomato.
> 
> And  a latte with squirty cream on top.



Sounds lovely Mike but ditch the Burgen and get him to cut me a thick slice of crusty granary with plenty of butter and sprinkle some crispy mushrooms on the top too 

Car just gone in for a service so stuck in for a while.


----------



## mikeyB

Will do, I'll give him a shout. My last pic was the right way up, except, for some reason, on phones. I'm just showing off my diet in this one


----------



## Hazel

Wolf whistle Mike - off out with a friend - pop on later

Hello everyone


----------



## mikeyB

Now then, Fergus is off to the docs for some cream because his GPS ankle bracelet has been chafing a bit, and Ive got to go and restock on yeast. I've got to bake some bread this afternoon because there is none in the shops, believe it or not. Fire at the bakery, I've heard.

See you later, gang. Coffee service and snacks this afternoon from around 2.30.


----------



## Ditto

Can we come in when the landlord's not around? I fancied Eggs Benedict. Always wanted to try that, with an Espresso.


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Can we come in when the landlord's not around? I fancied Eggs Benedict. Always wanted to try that, with an Espresso.



That's how Fergus got his electronic tag Ditto!


----------



## Ditto

Amigo said:


> That's how Fergus got his electronic tag Ditto!


LOL I've always fancied an ankle chain but they're a bit too fancy for me.


----------



## Hazel

At your leisure Mike - a pot of tea please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi, gang, I'm back. I'll just switch off the security cameras - don't need them now I'm here.

As you are in Manchester, Ditto I'll believe you. Down the road in Liverpool they are a must have accessory.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> At your leisure Mike - a pot of tea please


One pot of Scottish Blend coming up, Hazel my dear. Any Hobnobs with that?


----------



## Hazel

No thanks, even virtual biccies have put weight on, so best not - but thanks Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

I'll just be away for forty minutes or so, so don't panic


----------



## Amigo

I think it's Corrie he's cleared off to watch!


----------



## Hazel

Mike when you are ready - can I have a Bacardi and diet coke, ice and a slice.

Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

I'm back I was actually cooking, and using my iPad to watch Trust, me I'm a Doctor.

One Bacardi and Coke, ice and a slice coming up Hazel. 

Go and kick Amigo awake. Despite her doubting me, I will serve her I've never in my life watched Corrie deliberately. I only ever saw it visiting  my great gran, and she died in 67.


----------



## Hazel

Wise man - will you join me Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Of course there is River City....which I also don't watch.

I will join you, Hazel, of course. Very kind, I'll have a virtual Tobermory 18 year old thanks.


----------



## Hazel

I dislike intensely Scottish guff, like River City, Take the Highroad etc - the only decent Scottish programme I would never miss was Scotch and Wry with Rickie Fulton, genious.


----------



## Amigo

I'm actually watching 'The Real Marigold Hotel' with the ageing celebrities spending a month in Kerala, India to experience the Indian way of life to see if they'd like to retire there. Fascinating! 

I'm about to make myself a nice hot drink but please feel free to beat me to it and put a drop of brandy in it please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo. I'm actually watching Hospital on Beeb 2 before I take my antidepressant. I like to challenge the medication

Course I'll stick a nice shot of Brandy in this caffeine free Americano. Cheers


----------



## Hazel

Night Amigo 

Night Mike

If I missed anyone - night night


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Night Amigo
> 
> Night Mike
> 
> If I missed anyone - night night



Night Hazel, sleep well


----------



## mikeyB

Night, Hazel. Sleep tight x


----------



## grainger

Late one tonight - evening all. Could I get a large baileys please Mike?


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry for the slight delay, I was site wandering.

Good evening Grainger, hope the lovable terror's in bed One large Baileys coming up. Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

I'll partake of a Baileys too please but I won't complain if you slip and spill a tot of whisky in there. Anything for a decent night's sleep


----------



## mikeyB

I'll do that for you, Amigo. I won't tell how much whisky I've whisked in. You did say a decent night's sleep

I don't drink, so two Tramadol and a Venflaxamine sorts me out, for sure


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I'll do that for you, Amigo. I won't tell how much whisky I've whisked in. You did say a decent night's sleep
> 
> I don't drink, so two Tramadol and a Venflaxamine sorts me out, for sure



That would knock me out for sure Mike. Night night and hope the cramps don't bite!


----------



## mikeyB

Night night Amigo. x

I hope tonight is peaceful.

I'll be here bright as a button for breakfast, 5 on the Glasgow coma scale to fully functioning in ten minutes in the morning for me


----------



## mikeyB

Dunno about anybody else, but I'm going to bed. It's Wednesday, so with my experience in the Civil Service, that means it's time to start winding down for the weekend. Don't know how that works in public industries. Doesn't work in pubs, for sure

So, locking up. I'll be back in harness at 10.15, and if I can drag mad Fergus away from that thing he's building in the yard, so will he, to cook your brekkies. Goodnight all


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Glad Mike forgot to lock up properly and I can sneak in for a cheeky drink before bed! I hot chocolate with a nice slug of booze should do the trick! 

I'll just sip it quietly in the corner


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Cranking up fora BUSY day of lots of different bits including my own work and head cook and bottle washer. Can I order a nice g n t for about 1800 if you are around please and a seat beside the fire with my feet up. Oooh that will keep me smiling all day(poor colleagues will probably dial 999 thinking something is wrong-) better off to get ready for work or I will be crabbit running late Have a good day all


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Good morning. Cranking up fora BUSY day of lots of different bits including my own work and head cook and bottle washer. Can I order a nice g n t for about 1800 if you are around please and a seat beside the fire with my feet up. Oooh that will keep me smiling all day(poor colleagues will probably dial 999 thinking something is wrong-) better off to get ready for work or I will be crabbit running late Have a good day all


What's this thing you call work


----------



## mikeyB

You're not allowed to be crabbit in my pub, Carol, it's against house rules. I will be ready and waiting with your G&T, and await the pleasure of your company 

I don't know about this work thing either. It's not a tradition in the West of Scotland, for sure.


----------



## Amigo

Morning folks...well they do say choose a job you love and you'll never have to work a day in your life! Oh yeah, doesn't matter how much you love your job, dragging yourself out bed at an ungodly hour in the cold to defrost your car is no love affair I ever enjoyed! 

I'll have a leisurely latte please Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo, how was your night? With the cramps, I mean, I don't want a blow by blow account

One Latte coming up. For your pleasure, at your leisure


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning Amigo, how was your night? With the cramps, I mean, I don't want a blow by blow account
> 
> One Latte coming up. For your pleasure, at your leisure



Thanks Mike. Cramps not so bad last night thankfully. Intend to mention it to the haematologist shortly but I suspect that could lead to a BMB! 

Hope you slept peacefully.


----------



## mikeyB

I can't remember, so the answer is yes

With regard to the cramps, get your potassium level checked. Or eat a  banana before bed


----------



## Ditto

mikeyB said:


> Hi, gang, I'm back. I'll just switch off the security cameras - don't need them now I'm here.
> As you are in Manchester, Ditto I'll believe you. Down the road in Liverpool they are a must have accessory.



Y'all are safe...I haven't done anything! ... Lately...  Or nowt I got caught for.

Am I in under the barre for breakfast, I'm fancying 4 Weetabix, with ice cold milk and tbs of sugar. My go to snack back in the day and I wonder why I'm a type 2 

Trust Me I'm A Doctor was _very_ interesting.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I can't remember, so the answer is yes
> 
> With regard to the cramps, get your potassium level checked. Or eat a  banana before bed



I'll give the bananas a try Mike and mention the potassium thanks.


----------



## Jonsi

Good morning one and all ...it is before 12 and I have the hunger of a rabid Rhino so I have come looking for my lunch. Mary Hinge down the Caff is stull off with a dodgy case of Campylobacter from scraping lard off the wall and frying lettuce in it so I can't eat there... make mine a double triple bacon and egg Banjo please landlord with a side order of Lardy triple cooked chips cooked in lard and then smeared with beef dripping. I want to see which one wins...Fat or Carbs? 
Can I also have a double large slice of Lemon Meringue pie for afters ...and none of that Horse manure  about the cook finishing at 12 'cos this ain't 12 (I had to use WikiWord to see how to type the word manure). A pint of Tia Maria in a mug of coffee with gobbetts of Lard too please. Here's a £2 coin for your trouble


----------



## Jonsi

Can I put this poster up here? It's for a Charity Fund Raiser I'm planning next Thursday
*Grand Lard Eating Contest*
in aid of the
_Make Jonsi's Wish for a Caribbean Holiday Come True Fund_ (R)

_(R) Charity registered in Pyongyang. No questions answered. Just hand over your dosh ...or Lard_


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, Jonsi, got a phone call and distracted. Don't worry about the time, I haven't undone Fergus' ankle chains yet. Your food, and the specially lardy chips will be with you shortly, but as this is delayed, you get a bonus two slices of bread lovingly fried in Lard. Have to keep the old brain in order. And yes, feel free to put up your poster, drum up a bit of business, lard has been getting a bad press. And I've had a call from the British Lard Marketing Board* to do a bit of promotion.

* This really exists, fellow greasers


----------



## mikeyB

While you are demolishing  your food, I've got to go to the cash and carry for more supplies, mainly Lard as Jonsi seems to have only left us one heart attack's worth. Damned Welsh. You can't live with em, you can't live without em. See you later.

PS Fergus is now free. Look both ways when you leave


----------



## mikeyB

Forgot, Jonsi. Here's your change.


----------



## Jonsi

Oi Mikey!! ...this 'change' -  it's a tap washer, milk bottle top and two buttons from a school blazer.

PS the Lard with crispy onion shards  'amuse bouche' is a winner. Jars of this would make an ideal gift for the LCHF person in your life


----------



## Amigo

Any signs of life yet in this place this afternoon? I'm in need of a pot of tea and a walnut whip please (very partial to those). 
Just back from the Dementia Unit so in need of a hot drink and a quiet sit down. Mum had me in stitches however. Kept asking how old she was on a continuous loop and was shocked every time I told her. She said, 'well you must be an old bugger now then!'
Then she asked where she was and what it was. When I told her it was a Home she said, 'well I knew it couldn't be a hotel because the room service is rubbish! 

Got to love her, she's doing dementia in style!


----------



## mikeyB

Sounds like a great lady, Amigo. I can see where you get it all from now

One steaming pot of teas is yours. When I was a lad, there was half a walnut in the base as well as on top of a walnut whip- or is that a false memory? Anyway, it's yours


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Sounds like a great lady, Amigo. I can see where you get it all from now
> 
> One steaming pot of teas is yours. When I was a lad, there was half a walnut in the base as well as on top of a walnut whip- or is that a false memory? Anyway, it's yours



Thanks Mike and you're right, they've robbed us of the walnut at the base and hoped we wonder notice!


----------



## Ljc

Oh Bless her.


----------



## chaoticcar

I haven't been in here before but please can I have a pint of Guinness and can you take the carbs out first but don't disturb the head   Ta
  CAROL


----------



## Jonsi

My Mam was diagnosed with Dementia and I 'lost' her many years before I actually lost her, but we did have some funny moments.
I went to see her in hospital one time and she'd refused to open her eyes for several days.
When I got there, I said "Hello..." and she said "Who is it?"
"It's the Vicar" I replied, expecting her to recognise my voice.
Mam: "Hello Vicar...nice of you to call"
Me: "I'm not the Vicar ...your Vicar is called Christine! Do I sound like a Christine?"
Mam: "No ...but you could be her putting on a daft voice"
Me: "I'm not Christine ...it's your son"
Mam: "you're not Philip"
Me: "No, not Phil, he's in Manchester. I'm your other son"
Mam: "No you're not ...you're the Vicar. My other son's not a Vicar"
Me "What 's your other son then?"
Mam: "I can't remember, but he's not a Vicar ...he's too fat to be a Vicar!"
Me: "Hiya Mam ...it's me"
Mam: "Hello love ...the Vicar's just been here ...did you see her?"


----------



## Jonsi

chaoticcar said:


> I haven't been in here before but please can I have a pint of Guinness and can you take the carbs out first but don't disturb the head   Ta
> CAROL


There are no carbs in ANYTHING in here! Eat what you like. Prices are cheap too but watch out for the Landlord ...makes Mr Grumpy look like Mr Happy


----------



## mikeyB

chaoticcar said:


> I haven't been in here before but please can I have a pint of Guinness and can you take the carbs out first but don't disturb the head   Ta
> CAROL


Just ignore Jonsi, Carol, I'm charm personified. A very warm welcome to the joys of virtual alcohol and carb free food. Good to see a new face. So, here is your pint of Guinness with the head intact. Cheers


----------



## Amigo

Jonsi said:


> My Mam was diagnosed with Dementia and I 'lost' her many years before I actually lost her, but we did have some funny moments.
> I went to see her in hospital one time and she'd refused to open her eyes for several days.
> When I got there, I said "Hello..." and she said "Who is it?"
> "It's the Vicar" I replied, expecting her to recognise my voice.
> Mam: "Hello Vicar...nice of you to call"
> Me: "I'm not the Vicar ...your Vicar is called Christine! Do I sound like a Christine?"
> Mam: "No ...but you could be her putting on a daft voice"
> Me: "I'm not Christine ...it's your son"
> Mam: "you're not Philip"
> Me: "No, not Phil, he's in Manchester. I'm your other son"
> Mam: "No you're not ...you're the Vicar. My other son's not a Vicar"
> Me "What 's your other son then?"
> Mam: "I can't remember, but he's not a Vicar ...he's too fat to be a Vicar!"
> Me: "Hiya Mam ...it's me"
> Mam: "Hello love ...the Vicar's just been here ...did you see her?"



It's just as well we can find some levity in what is a real tragedy Jonsi. I could write a book about my mum's little sayings. She's so straight talking and funny without causing hurt. Being slightly deaf just adds to the comedic confusion that even she can still laugh about. I hope she never loses that ability.


----------



## mikeyB

Ah, Amigo, she won't. My dad was always easy going, always had a smile and ready quip. Even when he could barely get a word out, he always had a weloming smile on his face. The ladies in the care home loved him. People who are grumpy in life get grumpy when dementia says hello, and charming funny people seem to be able to keep that going, even if they don't recognise folk.


----------



## Ljc

I've been fancying one of these for a while, back in my misspent youth it was my drink of choice a Tigers tail would go down a treat right now . A sharing bag of scratchings wouldn't go amiss either


----------



## Ljc

Amigo and Jonsi Thank you Your bringing back some good memories


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, that takes me back. One Tigers Tail coming up ( starting early tonight, Lin? Having a session are we?)

And of course, a family pack of pork scratchings. Dental repairers are four doors down the road.

Cheers


----------



## Ljc

chaoticcar said:


> I haven't been in here before but please can I have a pint of Guinness and can you take the carbs out first but don't disturb the head   Ta
> 
> CAROL


Hi Carol . Everything here is carb and calory free


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, folks it's guitarist Andy Taylor's birthday today. 56. So I've loaded the fancy Jukebox with Duran Duran and Power Station. Help yourself, it's free


----------



## Flower

Good evening, Is it too early for a large serving of something extra strong with a straw and a bag of salt 'n' shake crisps please?  Had a bit of a day of it and managed to fall over  

I'll whack 'Rio' on the fancy jukebox for starters


----------



## mikeyB

Evening Flower, I hope the fall didn't result in anything other than loss of dignity, which always hurts more than any bruise.

I'll give you a vodka and Cointreau topped with long fresh orange, and a bag of salt'n'shake. And a straw. 

Now have a nice sit down and relax by the fire.


----------



## Flower

Sounds magic thanks Mike  I'll sit by the fire and watch my bruises come out to the strains of Duran Duran


----------



## Amigo

Well I'm ready for a post dinner drink. Just had a very nice home made chilli because I was 'hungry like the wolf'.

Ooo how I liked Simon Le Bon in his blonde mullet days!

Hope you're ok after your fall Flower.


----------



## mikeyB

Erm, anything in particular you fancy, Amigo, apart from Mr Le Bon?


----------



## chaoticcar

I would like the calories put back in my Guiness please cos I am a skinny type 2 and need all the calories I can get .Can I please have meat pie chips and peas !!
   CAROL


----------



## Ljc

Yup I'm having a session . Another one please


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Erm, anything in particular you fancy, Amigo, apart from Mr Le Bon?



Oh any desire for him has long past Mike! 

I'd quite fancy a whisky and dry ginger please but no need to waste the single malt (dare I even say that to a Scot?). Actually, are you Scottish or just an enthusiastic import? I'm never sure


----------



## mikeyB

I'm just a human being. Adopted Scot. And a Nat . And learning Gaelic.

One whisky and dry coming up. The first of many, I hope, they've upped the business rates. Please keep me from starvation


----------



## mikeyB

chaoticcar said:


> I would like the calories put back in my Guiness please cos I am a skinny type 2 and need all the calories I can get .Can I please have meat pie chips and peas !!
> CAROL


Sorry, Carol, food is just mornings. Can't afford the staff in the afternoons and  evenings when we become a den of drinkers. Future plans may change, so stick around we do have a selection of really unhealthy bags of snacks, I bet we have something you like So here's another pint of Guinness as consolation.


Ljc said:


> Yup I'm having a session . Another one please


And another Tigers Tail for my favourite toper


----------



## Jonsi

Evening landlord.... A pint of Lard flavoured alcohol cocktail please


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry I'm late, Jonsi my iPad logged me out without my authority. Can't get the gear these days....

Anyway, Lard flavoured alcohol. Now, Lard is soluble in alcohol, so....hmmm...okay, 2oz warm Lard, whiked in a mixer with 100ml whiskey (cask strength) to form an emulsion, Coke to add a bit of acidity to see the edge off the slight greasiness....and sod it, a shot of vodka as well.

That do for you, greaseboy?


----------



## mikeyB

just switching to iPhone....


----------



## Amigo

I'll partake of another whisky and dry please. Got to keep the taxman happy and the ladies merry!


----------



## mikeyB

Coming up, Amigo. Cheers

You haven't seen Jonsi anywhere have you? The smell of lard is attracting wildlife....


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Coming up, Amigo. Cheers
> 
> You haven't seen Jonsi anywhere have you? The smell of lard is attracting wildlife....



I think I saw him slide off...literally! 

The Environmental Health will be around again


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Blimey, that takes me back. One Tigers Tail coming up ( starting early tonight, Lin? Having a session are we?)
> 
> And of course, a family pack of pork scratchings. Dental repairers are four doors down the road.
> 
> Cheers


What's a tigers tail folks


----------



## Carolg

Flower said:


> Good evening, Is it too early for a large serving of something extra strong with a straw and a bag of salt 'n' shake crisps please?  Had a bit of a day of it and managed to fall over
> 
> I'll whack 'Rio' on the fancy jukebox for starters


Hope you are ok flower


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Thanks Mike. Cramps not so bad last night thankfully. Intend to mention it to the haematologist shortly but I suspect that could lead to a BMB!
> 
> Hope you slept peacefully.


Glad you had a better night amigo


----------



## Carolg

Could I have my g n t please mikey when you have a moment. Ta


----------



## mikeyB

A  Tigers Tail is a cocktail where careful pouring gives the layered colouring of a Tigers Tail. There are at least ten versions of it. All you need is different density liqueur and spirits.


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Could I have my g n t please mikey when you have a moment. Ta



Thanks Carol, hope you sleep better too. You know what they say though;

'The good people sleep much better at night than the bad people. Of course, the bad people enjoy the waking hours much more.'  (who am I kidding! lol).


----------



## mikeyB

Bit late in CarolG. Time management issues? Anyway, here's your G&T. Bet this will hit the spot 

( I've secretly made it a double)


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Thanks Carol, hope you sleep better too. You know what they say though;
> 
> 'The good people sleep much better at night than the bad people. Of course, the bad people enjoy the waking hours much more.'  (who am I kidding! lol).


He he. Not sure I know who I want to be ???


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Bit late in CarolG. Time management issues? Anyway, here's your G&T. Bet this will hit the spot
> 
> ( I've secretly made it a double)


Oh thanks, mmm lovely. Was out this evening, so didn't even have a post dinner zzzz


----------



## mikeyB

Right, I'm going to have to close a tad early. Fact is, I've just had a phone call from the electric company who are going to cut us off tomorrow unless I pay them first thing tomorrow. Have to be up early. I think Fergus is using rather a lot of power on his little hobby out back....

Anyway, goodnight all, sleep tight. If anybody sees Jonsi, tell him his drink has solidified and turned into a new life form.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right, I'm going to have to close a tad early. Fact is, I've just had a phone call from the electric company who are going to cut us off tomorrow unless I pay them first thing tomorrow. Have to be up early. I think Fergus is using rather a lot of power on his little hobby out back....
> 
> Anyway, goodnight all, sleep tight. If anybody sees Jonsi, tell him his drink has solidified and turned into a new life form.



Night Mike. The weekend starts tomorrow  sleep peacefully.


----------



## Ljc

Uggg , I'm just going to sit here very quietly and still till Mike arrives and pours me one of his renowned hangover cures and the room stops spinning.


----------



## Jonsi

Wakey Wakey ...I'm going to use last night's cocktail as a soothing balm for a nasty bit of chafing I've got from my unmentionables. I'm walking like I've been riding a Bull Elephant for three weeks! 

Can I have a lard cooked triple lardy bacon & Egg Barm with lardons please Landlard! A pint of Mug of tea will swill it down nicely too: two bags, splash of milk and eight sugars. Muit obrigade!
Here's the right money <aside: he doesn't know it yet but he's getting the milk bottle top, buttons and washer back ...if it's good enough as "change") 

I'm on a half-day today so I'll be away imbibing in real world alcohol tonight ...woo-hoo!!! How many carbs in a Gin & Tonic? who gives a _...fer' crying out loud, _is that the time? Must get a wriggle on.


----------



## Ljc

Oh Jonsi how could yo eat that 
Ooh me ed


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, layabouts. I'll just get Fergus to prepare Jonsi's lardfest first, then see to  Lin if that's ok. Three minutes, Jonsi, and don't spill anything on the carpet.

Now Lin, the perfect hangover cure is a full Scottish, so you can have that, but first a tomato juice with a splash of Worcester sauce, 3 drops of Tabasco, and 400mg ibuprofen. Enjoy both, Lin. You can sit in the corner till you feel like interacting with the human race.


----------



## Ljc

Eww the kill or cure method


----------



## mikeyB

80% chance of cure. What's not to like? I'm a doctor, trust me


----------



## Amigo

Hell its like the cast of Grease here this morning...I keep slipping on Jonsi's spills and it's making Ljc balk! 

Can you do mine in olive oil please, no fatty mess and a strong Americano with a splash of cream please. 

Medical appointment with Hubbie this afternoon and then like Jonsi, I'm out on the razzle tonight


----------



## Jonsi

Ljc said:


> Oh Jonsi how could yo eat that


you've clearly not yet understood the benefits of eating Lard to us Diabetians.
Nothing nicer than a Lidl Protein roll plastered in Lard! Eat Lard**...it won't cure diabetes but it'll make your hair shiny (if you put it on your hair) and your joints won't creak (if you don't move)

_** eating Lard is no substitute for proper medication, exercise and a healthy balanced diet. Other fats are available, as are other viewpoints, which one you go with depends entirely on you and the choices you make. Remember: Stairs can go down as well as up. 
Jonsi is not regulated by the Financial Conduct Authority. The views expressed herein are not necessarily those of, or endorsed by, anyone involved with Diabetes UK in any way. So there. Vote Quimby!_


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> 80% chance of cure. What's not to like? I'm a doctor, trust me


He's a Doctor trust him ...

One word ......Shipman


----------



## mikeyB

We only cook in Lard for Jonsi, Amigo. Generally it's Rapesed because it doesn't add any taste. I'll get Fergus to do you a full English. Here's your Americano with a dollop of cream, so it's not an Americano any more, but it will taste fantastic.

Jonsi, Shipman was a one off, same as I expect there was only one Welshman who s******d a sheep.


----------



## mikeyB

And Amigo, you saying you're going out on the razzle is how I know it's Friday.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, breakfast time over. I've sorted the leccy, and Fergus has nearly finished the ICBM he's been building in the back yard. He's a bit short of weapons grade uranium, so if you have any sitting unused at the back of a cupboard, or down the back of a sofa please send it along.

I'm off to see if they have any at Lidl.

See you later, folks


----------



## chaoticcar

There will be. some in a Man drawer somewhere 
 CAROL


----------



## chaoticcar

I think that this is a great pub and I think it is going to be my local .The only problem that I may have is that I have been dreaming of pints of Guinness all night so I think I will try your wine cellar today How about a large glass of Cabernet Sauvignon (I can have a real one later ) !
  CAROL


----------



## Ljc

Im still here 
A nice ice cold 2ltr bottle of sparkling water for me and some Bombay mix please


----------



## Ljc

chaoticcar said:


> I think that this is a great pub and I think it is going to be my local .The only problem that I may have is that I have been dreaming of pints of Guinness all night so I think I will try your wine cellar today How about a large glass of Cabernet Sauvignon (I can have a real one later ) !
> CAROL


That's the only trouble with this pub.


----------



## Amigo

He's gone for a siesta so you'll have to climb through the back window


----------



## mikeyB

Hello again peeps. I did say I was going shopping. 10.15 to midnight without a break  (7 days a week) is against working hours rules, though I don't doubt that will change when this rabid right wing government extracts us from worker friendly EU rules. Cut me a bit of slack, please.

So, later than expected, there's one two litre bottle of fizzy Highland Spring and a family pack of Bombay Mix for Lin. Feeling better are we on the medication?

And for Chaoticcar a large glass of Cabernet Sauvignon to start a day of wine filled debauchery, by the sound of it


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Hell its like the cast of Grease here this morning...I keep slipping on Jonsi's spills and it's making Ljc balk!
> 
> Can you do mine in olive oil please, no fatty mess and a strong Americano with a splash of cream please.
> 
> Medical appointment with Hubbie this afternoon and then like Jonsi, I'm out on the razzle tonight


I'm out on the dazzle as well without the dazzle as have to drive See you all later


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> I'm out on the dazzle as well without the dazzle as have to drive See you all later



Oh I have to be driven to drink Carol and diabetes manages to do that very well! 

Have a lovely night x


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Carol call in for a nightcap and regale us with your tales  of adventure. Have a great night


----------



## mikeyB

While you're here Amigo, fancy a quick one before you go out? Drink, that is.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> While you're here Amigo, fancy a quick one before you go out? Drink, that is.



Oh a few hours before I go out yet Mike. Still a bit full after the rather splendid Chinese feast at lunchtime but I can always manage a quickie. Surprise me!  (a chilled fino might be nice)


----------



## Owen

Good lard, what do you have to do to get a drink in here. Can I have the triglyceride special with lipids on the side.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Oh a few hours before I go out yet Mike. Still a bit full after the rather splendid Chinese feast at lunchtime but I can always manage a quickie. Surprise me!  (a chilled fino might be nice)


One chilled large fino coming up, Amigo, though one of these days I might serve you Buckfast Tonic wine. That's a Sherry strength wine loaded with caffeine. It's associated with around 20% of violent crime in Glasgow. Known as Buckie, it's made by Monks at Buckfast Abbey. It's just the thing for a night of rock music, your brain doesn't know whether you're coming or going. You're well pissed, but high as a kite.


----------



## mikeyB

Owen said:


> Good lard, what do you have to do to get a drink in here. Can I have the triglyceride special with lipids on the side.


I think it's about time for a more healthy drink, Owen, so it's a vodka and Rapeseed cocktail I'm giving you, with bread and dripping on the side. Cheers


----------



## mikeyB

By the way Amigo, I'm currently reproducing the Buckie effect, taking Tramadol (of necessity) and drinking  Americanos to stay bug eyed awake. I wouldn't recommend it, specially with a BG of 3.4. Sometimes I think I've got too many things wrong with me for just one person. But then that's just feeling sorry for myself, I know, so sod that for a game


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> By the way Amigo, I'm currently reproducing the Buckie effect, taking Tramadol (of necessity) and drinking  Americanos to stay bug eyed awake. I wouldn't recommend it, specially with a BG of 3.4. Sometimes I think I've got too many things wrong with me for just one person. But then that's just feeling sorry for myself, I know, so sod that for a game


It's an injustice mikey. Can I feel sorry for myself instead and get a large hot toddy please, and a wee something for yourself. Thanks


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry I'm late. Inactivity caused a log out. I can never tell when that happens.  I will certainly do you a hot toddy, and I'll have a Grouse, thanks.


----------



## Amigo

Just back in after a very nice night. Excellent rock group with a good range including some Fleetwood Mac. Fairly merry but not fighting drunk so could manage a hot toddy before bed


----------



## Amigo

Night night everyone. Last one out lock the door and let the cat out!


----------



## mikeyB

Oi, Amigo, wait for your hot toddy, even if you do like Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Oi, Amigo, wait for your hot toddy, even if you do like Fleetwood Mac



Oh I'm still around for the hot toddy Mike. I'm not a mad Fleetwood Mac fan but it was preferable to some of the bopsy wopsy crowd pleaser stuff they did. I prefer proper rock stuff!


----------



## mikeyB

And I'm still around to serve it. I prefer proper rock, not that AOR tosh. Proper in yer face stuff like Ten Years After. Tinnitus inducing stuff


----------



## Ditto

I missed a night cap! I was watching Jane McDonald tour the islands. She's just been to Fingal's Cave. I want to go! I can't believe they have a cruise on such a tiny boat.


----------



## Amigo

Night night folks x


----------



## mikeyB

Night night Amigo. Hope you have a peaceful night. x


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> I missed a night cap! I was watching Jane McDonald tour the islands. She's just been to Fingal's Cave. I want to go! I can't believe they have a cruise on such a tiny boat.


I've been to Fingals cave several times, and it's magic every time. I can't do it now because of mobility problems, but I urge all our visitors to take one of the many boat trips to Staffa.

 And you can still have a nightcap, Ditto, what would you like?


----------



## Ditto

Well, it's a bit late now, I was checking out all the new posts to see what I'd missed! 20 to 1 how did it get to that time? I'll just have a cocoa seeing as it's so late then I'm off up the apples and pears or I would be if we had any. That's what comes of living in a bungalow...


----------



## Carolg

Ditto said:


> I missed a night cap! I was watching Jane McDonald tour the islands. She's just been to Fingal's Cave. I want to go! I can't believe they have a cruise on such a tiny boat.


I went years ago ditto, rain like you've never seen, water dripping out our necks. Terrified of heights so clinging to the rocks and if I remember rope handrails. (Much to the disgust of other people going back) but..... beautiful, rugged and powerful. The views were fantastic...and yes the boat was tiny


----------



## Ljc

When you're ready Mike can I have a large orange juice and paracetamol please .


----------



## mikeyB

Dear me, Ljc, what have you been doing? One large orange and two Paracetamol for you. Go and have a nod by the fire.


----------



## mikeyB

While Ljc is sleeping, I've got a busy Saturday afternoon ahead. Back at around 15.00, which is probably just before all you lot get back from the sales


----------



## Amigo

Well looks like I beat Mike back so I'll sit here quietly reading the highly amusing spoof stories in Trump News anticipating a nice steaming latte and a slice of coffee and walnut cake. Now that would be most welcome! 

As for the sales...I've decided it's a major de-clutter I need not more 'things'.


----------



## Ljc

I think I'll join you in a large latte not in the de clutter though. 
Some ginger nuts would be nice too.


----------



## mikeyB

I was just out back admiring Fergus' hand  built ICBM. I wouldn't worry too much, he hasn't nick....bought the telemetry system yet, and he's still a bit short of weapons grade uranium and plutonium. Do you think Just Giving could  help  him?

Anyway, here's your Latte, Amigo, and your slice of home made coffee and walnut cake, carb free.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I think I'll join you in a large latte not in the de clutter though.
> Some ginger nuts would be nice too.


Hi Ljc, feeling better? One large Latte and a plate of ginger nuts. Enjoy

Don't worry, while I was out I got another two boxes.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Hi Ljc, feeling better? One large Latte and a plate of ginger nuts. Enjoy
> 
> Don't worry, while I was out I got another two boxes.


Did I hear someone say ginger nuts?


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, Robin, I was on the phone to BT. Nuff said?

Not another ginger nut addict, I can't cope. Tea or coffee with your plate of the aforementioned comestibles?


----------



## Ditto

I bought ginger nuts today, they're very good for settling the tum. 

What can I have now though? I know, I'll have a black russian and a bag of peanuts. Yum.

Carol that sounds very strenuous, I might have to give it a miss as we're all old crocks now. Shame.


----------



## mikeyB

Don't worry, Ditto, from the landing stage on Staffa there is a wide walkway with handrails to the cave, the steps being made from the octagonal columns of granite, and most of it is more or less level. It's about 300 yards to the cave. I can't do it now because I can't walk anything like that distance on the level, but it is far simpler now than Carol intimated. Do it on a fine day, and you will sea Atlantic  Grey Seals on the small islets, and possibly dolphins playing. If you are very lucky you may see a basking shark, or even a Minke whale.

In the meantime, after the sales pitch, here's your Black Russian and bag  of nuts. Cheers


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Don't worry, Ditto, from the landing stage on Staffa there is a wide walkway with handrails to the cave, the steps being made from the octagonal columns of granite, and most of it is more or less level. It's about 300 yards to the cave. I can't do it now because I can't walk anything like that distance on the level, but it is far simpler now than Carol intimated. Do it on a fine day, and you will sea Atlantic  Grey Seals on the small islets, and possibly dolphins playing. If you are very lucky you may see a basking shark, or even a Minke whale.
> 
> In the meantime, after the sales pitch, here's your Black Russian and bag  of nuts. Cheers


Sorry if I made it sound horrendous, it was a rainy day, and I'm really scared of heights, so my fears were the biggest bit. It was stunning, and safe. Please don't let me put you off ditto


----------



## Amigo

It's Saturday evening so let's ditch the nuts now be it peanuts, ginger nuts or Fergus the nut from the kitchen. Bring on the hard stuff and make it a double!


----------



## mikeyB

Ooh, double Voddie and Coke, Amigo? Wondered how long you could last without a drink

Sorry, I mean Good Evening Amigo, would you like your usual? Are you keeping well?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ooh, double Voddie and Coke, Amigo? Wondered how long you could last without a drink



To be honest Mike, I think I'm safer with the virtual stuff these days. Love the nights out but alcohol seems to really affect my joints the next day (and it's not because of dancing). So a no after effect vodka and coke would be very nice thanks Mike.


----------



## mikeyB

if it affects your joints that much, don't dip them in the drink

One double Voddie and Coke coming up


----------



## Ditto

No worries, it's gonna take me ages to save up and by then I'm hoping to be svelte and tripping about like a fairy, gallivanting on and off the boat. 

This black russian is going down a treat. Ta.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> if it affects your joints that much, don't dip them in the drink
> 
> One double Voddie and Coke coming up



It could be drinking from damp glasses that's causing the problems. Still I'm not a quitter so I'll work through the pain! ☺️


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, inmates, its John Travolta's 63rd birthday today, so just show how considerate I am to the tone deaf, I've loaded the soundtracks of Saturday Night Fever and Grease onto the jukebox. As well as the movie soundtrack of Pulp Fiction. Playing any of these is not compulsory, but if anyone wants to reveal their guilty pleasures, it's all free


----------



## mikeyB

But you'll have to shout your orders, I'm wearing artillery grade ear defenders.


----------



## Ditto

Oooo yes please, my favourites, Saturday Night Fever the only LP I bought twice...besides Bridge Over Troubled Waters...hang on while I get out the sparkly spandex and tights...


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Oooo yes please, my favourites, Saturday Night Fever the only LP I bought twice...besides Bridge Over Troubled Waters...hang on while I get out the sparkly spandex and tights...



Ditto, stick to my personal guiding motto on this...'when the dress size exceeds the neck size, don't venture into spandex or tight Lycra!' Lol


----------



## Ljc

I'd like some hot milk with 2 sugars and rum, go heavy handed on the rum , plus another plate of ginger nuts please


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Sorry, Robin, I was on the phone to BT. Nuff said?
> 
> Not another ginger nut addict, I can't cope. Tea or coffee with your plate of the aforementioned comestibles?


Ooh, sorry, had to go and feed the rest of the family, tea please, and a spoon so I can fish the soggy bits out when I've dunked too long and the bottom half of the ginger nut has parted company. (sorry, habit of a lifetime, too old to change now)


----------



## mikeyB

Just what I do, Robin. Sorry for the delay, I was cooking too. One pot of tea, plate of ginger nuts and a spoon coming your way

At Uni, I dunked Mars Bars in hot chocolate.


----------



## mikeyB

And Lin, that sounds disgusting, but I'll do it for you. Plus the biscuits


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Just what I do, Robin. Sorry for the delay, I was cooking too. One pot of tea, plate of ginger nuts and a spoon coming your way
> 
> At Uni, I dunked Mars Bars in hot chocolate.



I could just devour a Mars Bar dunked in hot chocolate


----------



## mikeyB

It can be done Amigo....


----------



## Ditto

I used to like to slice up my Mars...yum.


----------



## Hazel

Can I have a skinny hot chocolate with a double shot of brandy, please


----------



## mikeyB

Hiya, Hazel. Good to see you. Keeping well?

One skinny hot chocolate with double Brandy. Cheers


----------



## Carolg

Ditto said:


> I used to like to slice up my Mars...yum.


And nibble the choc off first


----------



## mikeyB

Ladies, before I have to throw a bucket of cold water over you, apart from drooling over the thought of licking Mars Bars and nibbling the end or whatever, does anybody want a refill?


----------



## Amigo

Thought you'd never ask and you know I'm shy!


----------



## Robin

Thank you kindly, but no, I'm off to bed with a real cup of tea ( and no Mars bars, though I do keep one by the bed in case of nocturnal hypos. Just can't do jelly babies at 3am)


----------



## Hazel

Thank you that hit the spot, nice

Goodnight everyone


----------



## mikeyB

Night night Robin and Hazel. Sleep well. x x

And Amigo, here's your double Voddy and Coke.  Though the hot chocolate and Mars Bar is still available....


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Night night Robin and Hazel. Sleep well. x x
> 
> And Amigo, here's your double Voddy and Coke.  Though the hot chocolate and Mars Bar is still available....



Was just contemplating what I'd fancy as I'm not really sleepy yet (had a deep nap earlier). A lumumba would be lovely. Remember those in Spain? I once had one made with brandy and some whipped cream (no wonder I'm diabetic). And with virtual calories, a Mars bar on the side would be delicious!


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Thank you that hit the spot, nice
> 
> Goodnight everyone


 
Night Hazel. Sweet dreams


----------



## Amigo

Robin said:


> Thank you kindly, but no, I'm off to bed with a real cup of tea ( and no Mars bars, though I do keep one by the bed in case of nocturnal hypos. Just can't do jelly babies at 3am)



Night Robin. Hope you don't need any nocturnal glucose!


----------



## New-journey

Am I too late for ginger biscuits? Not so keen on Mars bars but in the mood for a whole packet of biscuits!


----------



## Amigo

Ginger biscuits are certainly in vogue at the moment!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi New-journey, it's never too late for ginger biscuits  The standard measure is a dining  plate full, which is about a full packet I guess. Would you like a drink with that, hot, cold, nuclear?


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Ginger biscuits are certainly in vogue at the moment!


I'm finding out what goes on at these ladies nights out!


----------



## New-journey

mikeyB said:


> Hi New-journey, it's never too late for ginger biscuits  The standard measure is a dining  plate full, which is about a full packet I guess. Would you like a drink with that, hot, cold, nuclear?


How about a lovely cup of tea? I think I will find a good film and eat my way through the plate of biscuits.


----------



## mikeyB

I will make you that lovely cup of tea. A ginger nut doesn't dunk properly in anything else

Enjoy

PS I'll make a full pot, that's a lot of biccies to dunk!


----------



## New-journey

So delicious! Thank you!


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry Amigo, I missed your request for a lumumba. I'll do that for you, with a squirt of cream, a straw, and....wait for it....a Mars Bar!!!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Sorry Amigo, I missed your request for a lumumba. I'll do that for you, with a squirt of cream, a straw, and....wait for it....a Mars Bar!!!



Thanking you  sounds delicious and nostalgic!


----------



## Amigo

Night night anyone still around as we approach the bewitching hour.


----------



## mikeyB

Night night Amigo. In this bar, all your dreams come true (even if it is just a drink from a seedy Spanish bar) x


----------



## mikeyB

Righty ho, my teddy bear calls me from afar. It's time for beddy byes. I feel like IgglePiggle. I'm always the last to get into bed. Anyway, locking up. I'll see you all tomorrow, ready for brekkie at 10.15. Mad Fergus will have everything fired up and waiting (not the ICBM, of course). 

Goodnight all.

If you are wondering, it's having a two year old grandson. It addles your brain. In the Bloody Night Garden


----------



## mikeyB

Last night was weird. Not a single man crossed the threshold. I don't think that's ever happened before. Is my animal magnetism off putting to men? We are open to all comers, even if if you haven't decided which you are yet. Or it could be men like their alcohol real and not virtual. 

We'll see. Breakfast, anyone?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Last night was weird. Not a single man crossed the threshold. I don't think that's ever happened before. Is my animal magnetism off putting to men? We are open to all comers, even if if you haven't decided which you are yet. Or it could be men like their alcohol real and not virtual.
> 
> We'll see. Breakfast, anyone?



Maybe it was all the tea and ginger snaps that had them running to the pub down yonder Mike!


----------



## mikeyB

I know what you're getting at Amigo. You mean it wasn't my animal magnetism, it's just ginger nuts.

Anyway, good morning Amigo. Need refreshing?


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Last night was weird. Not a single man crossed the threshold. I don't think that's ever happened before. Is my animal magnetism off putting to men? We are open to all comers, even if if you haven't decided which you are yet. Or it could be men like their alcohol real and not virtual.
> 
> We'll see. Breakfast, anyone?


And your first customer of the day is ....... 
A full Scottish a large weak latte and some ginger nuts please. Can you tell I'm feeling better


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin. Good that you are feeling chipper.

One full Scottish, large Latte and some ginger nuts.

Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

I'm feeling less Tin-Man like after a naproxen yesterday thanks Mike (I don't usually succumb).

Morning Ljc 

Are ginger snaps becoming the new lard?


----------



## mikeyB

I hope so, Amigo. The humble ginger nut is so adapatable. Dipped in chocolate. Bunged in a food processor with some butter to form the base of a cheesecake or Key Lime Pie. Bunged in tea for a 8 second dunk. 

Lard is just so....Lardy


----------



## Ljc

Morning Amigo


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> I hope so, Amigo. The humble ginger nut is so adapatable. Dipped in chocolate. Bunged in a food processor with some butter to form the base of a cheesecake or Key Lime Pie. Bunged in tea for a 8 second dunk.
> 
> Lard is just so....Lardy


Did you really have to mention Cheesecake and Key Lyme pie with my fav biscuits.  . Um I don't suppose youve  got any Key Lyme pie have you, if not I'll have some more ginger nuts and another Latte please


----------



## mikeyB

I do have some KeyLime Pie. Some American visitors to the island said it was the best they'd ever had when I presented mine. So a slice  is yours, along with another Latte. This pie has a crushed Hobnobs base.

Omigod I've mentioned Hobnobs.....


----------



## Steff

Good morning all.
Hope everyone is good, had a weather report for tomorrow saying going to be 14 degrees here .


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Steff. It's quite pleasant here too, cloudy but far from cold.

Fancy a coffee or bacon butty while you're here?


----------



## mikeyB

Okay, gang, breakfast time over. I have to go off and turn human, and it's beard trimmer day. Then I'm off to the shop for some ingredients and the Sunday Papers, which should have arrived on the galleys.

See you all later


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Okay, gang, breakfast time over. I have to go off and turn human, and it's beard trimmer day. Then I'm off to the shop for some ingredients and the Sunday Papers, which should have arrived on the galleys.
> 
> See you all later



Have a nice morning Mike. I'm busy cooking and then the rellie run today


----------



## Ralph-YK

Hi I'll have a pint of cider, a half of cider, a caramel latte and 3 rum baba.


----------



## Ralph-YK

*puts phone in the small cider*
*£&%#$¥℅%£  app. Pice of rubbish since update last week.


----------



## mikeyB

Are these all for you, Ralph, or have you sneaked in a couple of ladies of the night? No matter, I will supply you with your wishes. Do you want three spoons with your rum babas?


----------



## mikeyB

Just an advance warning. We are closing at 10.30 tonight because I have to be up at sparrowfart tomorrow, so get your drinks in early. It is a workday tomorrow any way for any of you still wage slaves.


----------



## Ditto

No fellas? It might be too posh for them now you've done the place up. Did you re-install the dart board and the snooker table? 

What do I fancy tonight? Hmmm...I think I'll have a Drambuie, I've never had a one of them. 

I'm doing my bucket list, up to now I've got Fingal's Cave, Narrowboating anywhere (with not too many locks), and India via a cruise. It's all travelling. I also want to try skiing but I can do that at the ski place near the Trafford Centre and will once I get to 8 stones.


----------



## Ljc

Ooh I haven't ha a rum baba for years, have you a couple or three going spare, only one spoon for me. Supprise me with suitable alcoholic drink 
Something for yourself 

Can you lock my old but much loved waterproof phone away, I don't want anyone especially you know who getting their paws on it.


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> No fellas? It might be too posh for them now you've done the place up. Did you re-install the dart board and the snooker table? .


Nah , I think they're just scared of us ladies


----------



## Ditto

Heh! Wimps! 

Does the establishment run to prawn cocktails? I've been fancying one for ages.


----------



## mikeyB

Right ladies, a couple of Rum Babas for Ljc, the only appropriate drink to go with that is a dark rum and Coke. And just one spoon.

Now Ditto, we don't do prawn cocktails (a) because this is 2017 not 1977 and (b) the nearest thing to what you desire is the prawn cocktail flavour crisps we have. I know it's a poor substitute, but then so was the original. What we do have is Drambuie, which I will serve in a whisky glass, though Alison will be looking down on you as a wimp, she would have it by the pint in here, bless her.


----------



## Ditto

I am a wimp! I will drink it in a whisky glass, thank you kindly, and raise my glass to the memory of Alison. Cheers...hic...

A bag of prawn cocktail crisps will do nicely. I'm glad it's not 1977, the fashion was awful.


----------



## mikeyB

Phew, glad that will do. In 1977 I had hair down to my shoulders, and curly. Still curls if I let it grow out. Mind you, I had it cut before July, because long curly hair doesn't go with morning dress. That was the year we got married. Still are.


----------



## Ralph-YK

All for me Mikey


----------



## Amigo

Sleep well everyone. Not been around the Banting much tonight, been doing my bit elsewhere (not as naughty as it sounds!)


----------



## mikeyB

I noticed, Amigo. That basque outfit takes years off you.

Anyway, locking up in 10 minutes, so if anyone wants a quickie give us a shout now


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I noticed, Amigo. That basque outfit takes years off you.
> 
> Anyway, locking up in 10 minutes, so if anyone wants a quickie give us a shout now



If they make basques in my size, they really shouldn't Mike! Lol

Sweet dreams....it's Bob Geldorf day again tomorrow x


----------



## mikeyB

I believe they do all sizes, Amigo. So it would seem on the interweb...

Anyway, Amigo night night and I hope you have an undisturbed night from that fractious body of yours. x

And now the doors are locked, I'm off to bed ready for an early rise. Goodnight all, see you all for brekkie.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, Monday mornings are usually quiet, but breakfast time is over. Now this afternoon, I've got to go down to the docs with the missus for a 4.00pm appointment, so service may be interrupted for a while. I expect business will pick up when folk have decided they're not quite fit enough to work. I'll be back at 2.00pm to pick up any sick folk who need refreshment


----------



## Steff

mikeyB said:


> Morning Steff. It's quite pleasant here too, cloudy but far from cold.
> 
> Fancy a coffee or bacon butty while you're here?


Ill have a cuppa if its going begging ta Mike.
Catch you later . Have a good day


----------



## Ditto

Anybody around? I fancy a bacon barm with brown sauce and a cup of milky coffee with one sugar. 

Hope y'all are having a good day. I'm having a lazy day!


----------



## Amigo

Can you hear me in the lounge? Testing, testing! 

Any chance of introducing afternoon cream teas please but no insipid cucumber sandwiches? Maybe you could send Fergus on an NVQ course in patisserie skills?


----------



## Ljc

Had to go out this morning hospital appt, so I had to miss my full Scottish today  
I'm celebrating, I'd love an Irish coffee and a giant Mars bar please.


----------



## mikeyB

Right gang, sorry I'm late, I had to interview a potential new member of household staff. This is not a joke.

Anyway Ditto, I have to reiterate that there ain't no cooked food after 12 when mad Fergus has to go to report at the police station, but I can do a milky coffee with one sugar, or as we baristas call it, a Latte. Cheers

Amigo, I'm the one with Baking and patisserie skills, so from next Monday I will be doing cream teas with home made scones and home made jam, together with a selection of cakes and pastries. From 3-5, remember the date and time. Anything you'd like now?

And Irish coffee for Ljc with a giant Mars Bar, or, as it should be classified, a standard size when we were kids. What are you celebrating? Won the lottery? The Pools? HbA1c of 42?


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Right gang, sorry I'm late, I had to interview a potential new member of household staff. This is not a joke.
> 
> Anyway Ditto, I have to reiterate that there ain't no cooked food after 12 when mad Fergus has to go to report at the police station, but I can do a milky coffeewith one sugar, or as we baristas call it, a Latte. Cheers
> 
> Amigo, I'm the one with Baking and patisserie skills, so from next Monday I will be doing cream teas with home made scones and home made jam, together with a selection of cakes and pastries. From 3-5, remember the date and time. Anything you'd like now?
> 
> And Irish coffee for Ljc with a giant Mars Bar, or, as it should be classified, a standard size when we were kids. What are you celebrating? Won the lottery? The Pools? HbA1c of 42?


No Something much much better than that,  You're the first to know, Vascular clinic are very happy about lefties circulation  
Drinks and snacks are on me tonight. 
I'll have a refill please and yes another giant mars bar


----------



## Robin

OOh, looking forward to next week's developments, I'm very partial to a custard slice, or indeed just about any other sort of cake. Meanwhile a cup of tea and whatever biccy you've got in this week, or maybe you've got an unsquashed tunnock's tea cake knocking about, would be great, I need to stave off a gardening hypo.
Well done Leftie, Lin! Woohoo!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, Lin that trumps any of my suggestions. Wonderful news. Another Irish coffee and giant Mars Bar are yours, and this time I'm paying

And Robin, a cup of tea for you, plus a pristine Tunnock's Teacake (or two, if you like, or need). Enjoy, but always check your upper lip for creamy marshmallow afterwards. With me, it's always the beard that's the giveaway


----------



## Steff

mikeyB said:


> Well, Lin that trumps any of my suggestions. Wonderful news. Another Irish coffee and giant Mars Bar are yours, and this time I'm paying
> 
> And Robin, a cup of tea for you, plus a pristine Tunnock's Teacake (or two, if you like, or need). Enjoy, but always check your upper lip for creamy marshmallow afterwards. With me, it's always the beard that's the giveaway


Mike a slice of soreen for me if your feeling so giving hehe


----------



## mikeyB

Course I'll do that for you Steff, but don't tell anybody, I've got a grumpy reputation to foster


----------



## Steff

A


mikeyB said:


> Course I'll do that for you Steff, but don't tell anybody, I've got a grumpy reputation to foster


ok no worries Mike nobody reads this thread anymore


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right gang, sorry I'm late, I had to interview a potential new member of household staff. This is not a joke.
> 
> Anyway Ditto, I have to reiterate that there ain't no cooked food after 12 when mad Fergus has to go to report at the police station, but I can do a milky coffee with one sugar, or as we baristas call it, a Latte. Cheers
> 
> Amigo, I'm the one with Baking and patisserie skills, so from next Monday I will be doing cream teas with home made scones and home made jam, together with a selection of cakes and pastries. From 3-5, remember the date and time. Anything you'd like now?
> 
> And Irish coffee for Ljc with a giant Mars Bar, or, as it should be classified, a standard size when we were kids. What are you celebrating? Won the lottery? The Pools? HbA1c of 42?



Excellent news on the cream tea initiative Mike. I'm very partial to the full British cream tea experience 

A giant Mars bar on me for @Ljc to celebrate the very pleasing news! 

I've eaten early so a nice cup of tea would go down a treat please.


----------



## mikeyB

One cup of tea and one Mars Bar on the slate for you Amigo. 

Like you I love a cream tea, and I don't care what anybody says, I put the jam on the scone first. I'm just saying that, I won't tolerate any angry arguments. Life's too short to worry about trivia, like the idiots who put the milk in first when having a cup of tea. (anybody who argues about that will be squashed).


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> One cup of tea and one Mars Bar on the slate for you Amigo.
> 
> Like you I love a cream tea, and I don't care what anybody says, I put the jam on the scone first. I'm just saying that, I won't tolerate any angry arguments. Life's too short to worry about trivia, like the idiots who put the milk in first when having a cup of tea. (anybody who argues about that will be squashed).



I didn't know there was any other way Mike. Of course the jam must go on first! I must confess to putting the milk in first at home though because that way I know how strong the tea is. Don't like a lot of milk though. I thought you didn't take milk in tea.


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, followers, its Ian Brown's 54th birthday today (though  
I would  be hard pressed to say he's ever grown up). So our free Jukebox is tonight populated by Stone Roses tracks.

You're right, Amigo, I  don't take milk in tea, I like my tea to taste of tea. At least you don't put the milk in first because that's the 'proper' way to do it.


----------



## Ditto

Oooo cream teas fab. I put the jam on first, just makes sense, but if brewing up in the pot I also put the milk in first!  If it's a teabag in a mug then milk after.
I luv soggy cuke butties with crusts cut off too.  Can I put my order in for next week? 

Congrats LJC, that's excellent news.


----------



## mikeyB

Cake butties? Not in here, I'm afraid. This a sophisticated joint. I once knew a lad who thought it was quite normal to have Angel Delight butties.

I think it's a North West England thing to do, to make butties of everything, including pies, chocolate bars, Wotsits - you name it, it's been buttied in Lancashire (the area of old Lancashire, that is). Thank goodness it hasn't spread throughout the land. Of course, you will all tell me it already has, as you reveal your guilty secrets.....


----------



## Robin

cuke butties = cucumber sandwiches, no?
Too soggy for me!


----------



## Ditto

Syrup butties mmmm, you've not got one have you?


----------



## Ljc

Crisp butties yum , ooh and chip butties
I love cream teas, without the tea  .  Jam first or last is fine by me


----------



## Ljc

Sugar butties


----------



## Ditto

Condensed milk butties! You've started me reminiscing now... Us three sisters also used to sneak into the pantry and nick the drinking chocolate and eat it by the spoonful dry and glug the vinegar. I'm not quite sure why! We weren't deprived, we got plenty of tater ash, agh I hated the stuff. Don't serve any of that Mike fergordsake.


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto, I will give you the buttered bread, I will give youthe squeezy bottle of syrup, but I can't bring myself to do it myself

Could we stop this please, this is a pub. It could put off the men


----------



## Flower

Good evening, do I need a drink! The strongest thing you have with a straw for an instant hit please Mike


----------



## Ditto

Heh! Well, I'll have a bitter shandy then to wash it down? Are all the men in the snug?


----------



## mikeyB

Poor Flower, what's life thrown at you now? I'll do another long vodka and Cointreau and fresh orange, with just a dash of orange bitters to give a a nice glow. Go and have an unwind by the fire, and shout for help when you need it


----------



## mikeyB

Here's your shandy, Ditto. I still don't know where the men are hiding. Maybe their women won't let them out when there are all these cougars loose in the pub


----------



## Ljc

Ok I'll behave  .  A nice single malt please


----------



## Amigo

I'm not sure I care to be called a cougar! Pfft!


----------



## mikeyB

It was meant as a compliment, Amigo.  I do apologise


----------



## Hazel

Can I have a pot of tea and 1 ginger nut, please


----------



## Amigo

Well I might just forgive you then and have a vodka and Diet Coke  (without a ginger nut chaser!) 

As for me...I'd rather be an old man's darling than a young man's slave! But in preference, I'm happy with someone around the same age.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel, good to see you. A ray of common sense  shining light on the gibberish herein. One pot of tea and I ginger nut.

And one Voddy and Diet Coke for Amigo, who also shows eminent common sense


----------



## Flower

That's done the trick thanks, I'm feeling all mellow and philosophical now. Just room for one more before I get in my pyjamas please Mike


----------



## Amigo

I'm clearing off for the night now folks...earlier start tomorrow. 

Sleep well everyone x


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry I'm late, Flower, my turn to fill the dishwasher. 

One refill for you. I'm so pleased you're feeling a bit more human.

And night night Amigo, hope tonight is better for you. Sleep well x


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Sorry I'm late, Flower, my turn to fill the dishwasher.
> 
> One refill for you. In so pleased you're feeling a bit more human.
> 
> And night night Amigo, hope tonight is better for you. Sleep well x



Thanks Mike you too x


----------



## grainger

Evening Mike. 

G&T please


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Grainger. One G&T late due to iPad fooling me I was still logged on. Ice and a slice, I presume? All quiet in the madhouse?


----------



## Steff

Night lads and lasses x 
Hope everyone sleeps well


----------



## mikeyB

Night Steff, see you tomorrow. Sleep tight  x


----------



## grainger

All quiet after a mad moment about twenty minutes ago but toddler now safely back in bed and chilling on sofa (hurrah!).

Ice and slice appreciated. How's your day treated you?


----------



## mikeyB

OK, actually, got a new cleaner after the last one retired on health grounds, so a positive day. Usual moans from the regulars in here, but that's par for the course. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. (That's what I'll have engraved on my tombstone - "This didn't make him stronger")

Anyway, I'm pleased peace has descended on the household, so have a good relax


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, time for bed everyone. I'm chucking out, and locking up. See you tomorrow at brekkie

Goodnight, sleep tight - it's beats being sober


----------



## Ljc

Good morning Mike.  I fancy two slices of eggy bread topped off with some black pud a large latte you know just how I like it.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning . Will do, Ljc.

You feeling well this morning? Firing on all cylinders?


----------



## Ljc

Yup  rearing to go  Thanks . Hope you are too.


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, Lin, the last time I was raring to go was sometime in 1978, but yes, I am as good as it gets


----------



## Steff

Good morning one and all,
Well the wet and damp weather is back today boo hoo.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, Steff. Cheer up, it'll soon be spring, then the rain will be warmer


----------



## Robin

Sun came out briefly here, and shone through the windows at exercise class, first time I've been warm in the church hall all winter. For reasons lost in the mists of time, it has overhead heaters, and as heat rises, I think you'd need to sit on the rafters to feel the benefit.
Could do with a Cappucino to help recover from my exertions, if the coffee machine's still firing up?


----------



## Ljc

The suns gone all shy here, the clouds are out in full force , what a difference from yesterday. 
I could go Another latte please .


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, I've just had a delivery, so I've been unloading. 

Ok Robin, one cappuccino. It's my fault you're getting this in the afternoon - no Italian would dream of having a cappuccino after twelve. Enjoy 

And another Latte for Ljc. 

You think you've got weather? We're looking at 80mph winds over the next 24-48 hours. And snow. Southern softies.  

Anyway, I'm off to get in supplies as the ferries won't be running too many services after this afternoon, so I'll see you later - if the electricity holds out


----------



## Ralph-YK

*bursts through the doors, splashing water everywhere*   I hate the rain.  I tried running between the raindrops (song reference), it didn't work.
Can I have a large caramel latter and a rum baba please Mikey.  How are you doing today?


----------



## grainger

Sorry Mike I fell asleep in the corner!

Crisps and a glass of red please


----------



## mikeyB

Ralph-YK said:


> *bursts through the doors, splashing water everywhere*   I hate the rain.  I tried running between the raindrops (song reference), it didn't work.
> Can I have a large caramel latter and a rum baba please Mikey.  How are you doing today?


I'm doing just fine Ralph, thanks. It's not working afternoons that does that

One large caramel latte and rum baba coming up


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Grainger, good to see you upright.

One large house red and a bowl of crisps for you - enjoy


----------



## grainger

Thank you! I'll grab another when you get a sec... just call me guzzler grainger tonight! All before yoga - could be fun

How's your day been?


----------



## Hazel

Pot of tea please Mike and 1 ginger nut


----------



## mikeyB

Evening Hazel. Being snowed on yet? We've had the last ferry cancelled for this evening, and tomorrow is looking grim.

Anyway, enough of the weather- one pot of Scottish Blend coming up, plus one ginger nut

Your self control constantly astounds me


----------



## Hazel

No snow, yet but it is expected tomorrow/Thursday sadly.

A howling wind tonight.


----------



## grainger

Night all


----------



## Amigo

grainger said:


> Night all



You're turning in early grainger...night night.

Right, it's been a mad day of the good, the bad and the ugly so I need a drink and I need it strong!


----------



## Ljc

Mind if I join you Amigo, I'll have the same as Amigo only larger please. 
Are you ok Amigo.


----------



## mikeyB

Night Grainger, see you tomorrow.

Sorry folks I'm in the midst of a fearsomely relentless hypo, dripping wet. Won't be back tonight. See you tomorrow when I'm on an even keel. Dunno what's going on at the moment. Help yourselves.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Night Grainger, see you tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry folks I'm in the midst of a fearsomely relentless hypo, dripping wet. Won't be back tonight. See you tomorrow when I'm on an even keel. Dunno what's going on at the moment. Help yourselves.



Oh hell Mike, take care and get your equilibrium back. Take care and speak tomorrow x


----------



## Ljc

Oh no Mike.  Take care


----------



## Hazel

Party!


----------



## Carolg

Hope you are better today mike. Sit down, feet up and let everyone else serve you today  ?on the house


----------



## Ljc

I hope you are better today Mike. Take it easy ok.


----------



## Northerner

Hope you managed to get a good night Mike, take care.


----------



## grovesy

Hope you are better this morning.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang. Back on planet Earth, sorry about last evening. I've worked out why it happened, but it's complicated, and boring. Type 1s, if they've been at the game long enough, will be familiar with those rare days when hypos don't seem to behave properly.

Anyway, I've got a complaint - we haven't got any weather. Dire predictions of howling winds and snow weren't true. Aye, it's a bit breezy, but CalMac are running the ferries a bit shamefacedly. Tricky stuff, this weather forecasting, but it looks like all the crappy weather is landing on you lot tomorrow

Anybody need refreshing?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning gang. Back on planet Earth, sorry about last evening. I've worked out why it happened, but it's complicated, and boring. Type 1s, if they've been at the game long enough, will be familiar with those rare days when hypos don't seem to behave properly.
> 
> Anyway, I've got a complaint - we haven't got any weather. Dire predictions of howling winds and snow weren't true. Aye, it's a bit breezy, but CalMac are running the ferries a bit shamefacedly. Tricky stuff, this weather forecasting, but it looks like all the crappy weather is landing on you lot tomorrow
> 
> Anybody need refreshing?



Glad to hear you've weathered your stubborn hypo as well as the unpredictable atmospherics Mike.

I'm just about to take husband for his op but I'll drop back later for a coffee once he's safely installed.


----------



## Ljc

Glad to hear you're ok. I'm not looking forward to tomorrow's shenanigans, hope they've got it wrong again. 
I'd like something refreshing to drink , not tea though yuk. I won't tell you what my mouth feels like this morning.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Lin, I won't ask, either.

Anyway, one of my favourite refreshers is a half dash of grenadine syrup, topped with ice cold tonic and a dash of Angostura bitters. I could do that if you like.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning Lin, I won't ask, either.
> 
> Anyway, one of my favourite refreshers is a half dash of grenadine syrup, topped with ice cold tonic and a dash of Angostura bitters. I could do that if you like.


I don't blame you ,  
That will do nicely thanks.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, folks, I'm off to turn human and get some supplies, so brekkie time is over. I'm off to get some supplies, and I need to get in touch with the DWP, so I could be a away for a few years

See you later


----------



## Ljc

DWP  I hope they don't give you the runaround


----------



## chaoticcar

DWP is that the department without personality ?
 CAROL


----------



## Ljc

I hope the dreaded DWP haven't tied you up in knots, sucked you into a black hole or even worse got your dander up 
Made myself a latte  Their was this rum baba looking so forlorn sitting there all by itself, it's not lonely anymore,  monies in the jar.


----------



## Carolg

Don't know about dwp, but just did the electronic contact with virgin about phone line. Grrrr. At least they are coming out tomorrow and I didn't have to squeek or gasp at a person who couldnt understand my accent.hope you got on fine with dwp and mine is a double later please of anything strong except vodka, Bacardi or Jim beam.lol no that I'm a fussy drinker


----------



## mikeyB

Evening folks, DWP finally told me to wait for a letter, when I will have to detail the info I've already given them a hundred times. You know the routine. Then had a snooze, I'm told. 

Ljc, you put a bit too much money in the jar so there's 6p for you to spend  on anything in the place. 8 cheesy Wotsits springs to mind.

Not a fussy drinker, Carolg? No, easy peasy. Double gin and tonic, ice and a slice. Or if you like something a bit more dynamically Scottish, I could do a whisky, Glayva and crushed ice. That'll warm you through if nothing will. 

Anyway, I noticed earlier that DFS has a sale on. This incredibly rare event could land you a real bargain, only paying double what the crap is worth


----------



## Hazel

Hi Mike glad to see you up and about.

Like you I had a rotten hypo last night that left me feeling wiped out all day.

Could I have a large armagnac please - no ice


----------



## chaoticcar

On Holiday in Northumberland on a freezing winter day I ordered a whiskey all in and explained to barman that it was whiskey lemon and hot water .He brought it and asked if I wanted ice in that !!! I am sure that the barman here is much better trained  A large glass of merlot please  Ta 
   CAROL


----------



## mikeyB

Hi, Hazel and Carol, good to see you both. Sorry to hear you were similarly afflicted last night, it is rather wearing. Never mind, new day, eh?

Ok, one large Armagnac for urban sophisticate Hazel ( bet you thought I wouldn't have any). Cheers. By the way, Hazel, in today's Herald, there's a photo of some civic dignitaries hammering in a stob to mark the first housing development in a green field that became East Kilbride. 1947. First new town in Scotland.

And one large Merlot for Carol, who has captured the efforts of Northumberland to reach the twenty first century perfectly. Enjoy


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Evening folks, DWP finally told me to wait for a letter, when I will have to detail the info I've already given them a hundred times. You know the routine. Then had a snooze, I'm told.
> 
> Ljc, you put a bit too much money in the jar so there's 6p for you to spend  on anything in the place. 8 cheesy Wotsits springs to mind.
> 
> Not a fussy drinker, Carolg? No, easy peasy. Double gin and tonic, ice and a slice. Or if you like something a bit more dynamically Scottish, I could do a whisky, Glayva and crushed ice. That'll warm you through if nothing will.
> 
> Anyway, I noticed earlier that DFS has a sale on. This incredibly rare event could land you a real bargain, only paying double what the crap is worth


Whisky,glavva and crushed ice n lemon sounds great thinks, that will do me when you are ready please. Dwp sound 
Ike a bunch of lovies...not


----------



## mikeyB

Coming up, Carolg, you will enjoy that

The DWP folk you talk to are just doing their jobs. I've seen them working. It is a thankless task, so I do cut them some slack.


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, given the weather forecast there is always the chance of a power outage, so if I disappear unexpectedly, tomorrow don't worry. There's no 3G on Mull, never mind 4G, so I depend on home wifi.


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Mike that hit the spot.    Could I trouble you please for a pot of tea and 1 ginger nut.

After which, I think I will have an early night.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, one pot of Scottish Blend and one ginger nut coming up. ( Sorry for the slight delay, old guys problem - couldn't find my reading glasses)

I'm having an earlyish night. Got blood tests at the surgery tomorrow morning, if it's still standing.


----------



## Manda1

Have had a pig of a day ... Felt rough but had work ... Had a ding dong with the boss ... So thought I would pop in for a large brandy and coke to relax before bed x


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Manda. Don't worry, this the house of comfort. One large Brandy and Coke coming up. Come and sit by the fire, get a warm. You're  in for some interesting weather tomorrow. Fingers crossed that you're all safe and sound


----------



## grainger

Evening all.
Very large gin & tonic please Mike.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Hi Mike

First time in here.  Two days off work  and I don't normally drink so I'll take it easy with a large absinthe if you please and any Gong on the jukebox?  I'm a bit of an unsociable tw*t (that's with an 'a') so I'll just sit in the corner people watching and reading the works of Rimbaud.  "I could have killed 'em all, I could've killed you. In town you're the law, out here it's me. Don't push it! Don't push it or I'll give you a war you won't believe. Let it go. Let it go!"  That's from one called First Blood.  Translated from the French.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Grainger, good to see you. One big gin and tonic is yours. As the Rolling Stones sang (probably before you were born), mother's little helper

And Hi Matt, this is the ideal place for non drinkers one large Absinthe coming up, if you insist on playing the fin de siecle lounge lizard. If you press the "niche" button on the jukebox you should find Gong in there. It's in the list starting with Soft Machine.


----------



## grainger

Thanks Mike, perfect. And I may be a little post the 60s....
How's days been for everyone?


----------



## Matt Cycle

Tahnks Mke, I'm srue I juts saw the Inedible Strong Bond fly past on a rinebow unicorn.  Another large absinthe please.


----------



## Hazel

Night peeps - sleep well


----------



## Carolg

Good night everyone. Sleep tight


----------



## mikeyB

I do apologise gang, I keep my iPad open to spot any new messages, but the forum sneakily logs me out.

Goodnight ladies, sleep  tight.

And Mark, I have a full collection of Inedible Strong Bond albums. Another Absinthe, then. I do, of course, have another 5,000 spirits.


----------



## Amigo

Night everyone. Hope 'Doris' doesn't cause you any problems overnight!


----------



## grainger

Another please Mike with a shot or 5 of something tasty. Mid fight with the hubby so I'm going to go retreat into a peaceful corner for 5 haha.


----------



## mikeyB

Doris used to be my receptionist when I was a GP. You are in for hell, you lot, tomorrow I can tell you.

Goodnight all, I'm off to put snowchains on the wheelchair. There will be a hiatus tomorrow morning from about 10.45 to 11.15 or so while I go to the surgery for about 25 blood tests to cover all my ailments present or predicted.

See you tomorrow, stay safe, don't go out without a vest on


----------



## mikeyB

PS I've left a couple of slugs of chocolate liqueur on the counter for Grainger. Could you lock up when you leave? Or you can have the couch. I'll tiptoe in tomorrow


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Doris used to be my receptionist when I was a GP. You are in for hell, you lot, tomorrow I can tell you.
> 
> Goodnight all, I'm off to put snowchains on the wheelchair. There will be a hiatus tomorrow morning from about 10.45 to 11.15 or so while I go to the surgery for about 25 blood tests to cover all my ailments present or predicted.
> 
> See you tomorrow, stay safe, don't go out without a vest on


Good luck and hope Doris does not inconvenience you too much. Rainy and windy here in Leven and cold....


----------



## mikeyB

Because I've got blood tests this morning, and I'm a lazy slob, I'll be having a shower etc. around 10. So heres the rules. Mad Fergus is still here to cook for you. He's never done any service before (apart from three days in the Army before a dishonourable discharge after....no, I'd best not tell you. I will say, she was 18).

So if you just shout your orders through, you will get them. He only speaks in grunts, but if you don't say please he'll have one of his turns. And if you don't pay, he'll rearrange you. But he's a nice guy really. (He told me to say that, he was most insistent).

See you later after I've given an armful of vital fluid


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, we've got a bit of light rain and no wind. This is going to be one of those schadenfreude days....


----------



## Carolg

Sleet has started here, but not lying. Cold is creeping in to house...yuk


----------



## mikeyB

I'm back, briefly. Mad Fergus frightened you all off, or are you all hiding from the breezy weather? That's one of our regular west of Scotland winter storms, sent south by a bend in the jet stream. Enjoy it while you can. Got a bit of light rain here, slight breeze. Snow on the hills, but nothing at ground level.


----------



## mikeyB

Right, I'm off for a little glide down to the shop to pick up the papers and some supplies. Mad Fergus has been released, he had been fretting about having to interact with the public. 

See y'all later if you need respite from Doris.

(Actually, I could have phrased that a little better, but you know what I mean)


----------



## mikeyB

Back in action for any of  you English dafties who have ventured outdoors, much to the amusement of West  Scotland folk.


----------



## Ralph-YK

*attemps to stamp and I unobtrusively just open the door and slide in* Ugh. Keeping officialdom happy. 
A cider please. Any apple pie and custard?
And how were your outings?


----------



## grainger

Crawls out from behind sofa... very comfy by the way Mike!

Can I please have a Bloody Mary


----------



## mikeyB

Heavens, Grainger, if I'd known you were there I would have put mad Fergus'  shackles on. Hope you enjoyed the choccie liqueurs. Weather OK for you?

So for a nice eye opener, one Bloody Mary coming up. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Oops, Ralph, didn't hear you come in. Good to see you. Sure you can have some apple pie and custard, and  here's your cider. A nice match, if i may say so


----------



## grainger

Liqueurs were the reason I ended up sleeping on sofa! Very tasty tho thanks 

Weather is interesting - so far only three things have flown across my garden (including my basketball post and net - ops!). Joys of living at the top of a hill!
Hubby may not be able to get a train home from work but other than that I'm enjoying the warmth of the indoors while listening to the rain and wind!
How's weather treating you?

I love a Bloody Mary - thank you . I fear I'm turning into the resident alcoholic tho!


----------



## mikeyB

Snow on the hills, but that's all. No wind, no significant rain. Ferries have been running all day.

It's better being a virtual alcoholic than a real one, and a sight more fun


----------



## grainger

So true! In that case another Bloody Mary when you get a sec please . Studying is much more interesting with a drink!

I'm jealous of the snow... want to show my little one and go sledging. May have to travel up north in order to find some I think


----------



## Ljc

I'm happy to report so far it's not too bad here.  
I'd love a rum hot toddy and if you've got any Wagon wheels , I'll have two please.


----------



## mikeyB

Ok, Grainger, another Bloody Mary on the way. That's two of your five a day. What a good girl you are 

Hi Lin, I think you may escape the worst of the storm where you are. It should stay north of you. One rum hot toddy coming up, and of course I have wagon wheels. Two? Have you no shame?


----------



## Ljc

None at all Mike none at all . They're so tiny nowadays


----------



## mikeyB

That's not true, your hands (and mouth) have just gotten bigger as you've grown older. Still love ' em though


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> That's not true, your hands (and mouth) have just gotten bigger as you've grown older. Still love ' em though


You're right their  I have grown a little bit  and they are very nice 
Can I have a refill please no wagon wheels though as I don't want to spoil my dinner.


----------



## grainger

I'll have a gin & tonic now please my husband is stuck!


----------



## mikeyB

Sure, Ljc, you have to leave a bit room for dinner, but as an aperitif another rum hot toddy is yours. 

Now Grainger, supplying  me with a straight line like that is almost too much to bear, but here's a G&T and I do hope he gets home safe and sound.


----------



## ukjohn

Still suffering with this cough and damn cold.

Mikey can I have a hot toddy followed by a mudslide with lashings of cream on top please.
Think I'll take that to bed with me now. I'll return the glasses tomorrow..

John.


----------



## grainger

After a quick 2 hour drive my hubby has been collected and is home! Hurrah! Champagne all round to celebrate?!


----------



## mikeyB

Ok UKjohn, one hot toddy coming up. Haven't made a mudslide for a couple of years. Dunno why, it's a belting drink. Specially with whipped double cream on top. So that's you settled, hope you feel better soon

Great news, Grainger. I'll open a couple of bottles for starters, so  folk can help themselves. And me, of course


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - pleased to say East Kilbride escaped the worst of the bad weather.   But I did see some dreadful conditions on the news.

A pot of tea please and 1 ginger nut - Mike could I have a few slices of lemon with the tea please, for a wee change.

Been feeling a tad light headed today for some reason, so stayed close to home


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Hazel, good to hear Killie escaped lightly. One pot of the usual Scottish Blend, with a few slices of lemon to add at your choice. Enjoy.

Maybe the lighter body may be affecting the light headedness - over enthusiastic anti hypertensive treatment, perhaps? Maybe worth a BP check, anyway.


----------



## mikeyB

Or, another theory. Have you got a log burner or gas fire?


----------



## Hazel

Neither


----------



## grainger

Goodnight all... I'm going to wobble out before I end up spending another night on the sofa...

Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Yes, a dignified exit is best while you can manage it, Grainger. See you tomorrow. Watch out for cold feet tonight, after OH's long journey home.

Night night, sleep well


----------



## Hazel

Goodnigjt Grainger


----------



## mikeyB

Would you like a nightcap, Hazel? A little celebration of Doris frightening the socks off our English cousins?


----------



## mikeyB

Okay gang, last shout, closing in ten minutes...


----------



## mikeyB

Answer was there none. Don't blame you, it's time to shut down tonight, wake up to a new sunny day. Watch out for wobbly trees and ice patches.

Breakfast at 10.15 if mad fergus can drag himself here. I daren't tell him the ICBM he's building in the back yard has blown over and is leaning against the pub wall. Doesn't seem to be damaged, and it's not armed yet anyway. At least I don't think it is....

Goodnight all, sleep well. If I hear a ticking through the wall, it's been nice knowing you all


----------



## Ljc

I'm looking forward to a large latte and a full Scottish when your ready please.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, we survived the night. Lovely sunny morning. Fergus was a bit upset about his ICBM, but he's a strong lad, and just pushed it back into the launch base.

Anyway, good morning Lin. How is you this lovely morning, now that Doris has gone off to annoy the Dutch?

One full Scottish and Latte coming up. There's bonus free toast by the way, on all cooked breakfasts today. Enjoy


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - can I have a couple of poached eggs and bacon, with a pot of tea.

Thank you


----------



## Ljc

I will enjoy. 
It's a lovely  bright sunny day here . Doris hardly touched my bit of the Kent coast  , we seem to have our own min weather system here in Beltinge .


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Hazel. I trust the day sees you in tip top order

Two poached eggs and crispy bacon coming up. Plus, of course a pot of finest Scottish Blend. The tea is free, cos I know you won't want the free toast. Bon appetit


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> I will enjoy.
> It's a lovely  bright sunny day here . Doris hardly touched my bit of the Kent coast  , we seem to have our own min weather system here in Beltinge .


I understand your Avatar now Lin. Cliff top living


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> I understand your Avatar now Lin. Cliff top living




I can have a nice slide down into Herne bay, now getting back up .....


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, I know what you mean. I can get to the sea by wheelchair here


----------



## mikeyB

Ok punters, brekkie is finished. Mad Fergus has left by the back door, he's a bit worried about the car parked opposite with two guys in sunglasses who appear to be watching the pub. Can't  think why.

Anyway, I'm off to turn human and get the papers and my Sanatogen extra strength. See you later


----------



## Hazel

Cheers Mike - speak later


----------



## mikeyB

Great relief. The guys in the car weren't Special Branch after all. They were from Wetherspoons, looking to buy me out. But I wouldn't leave you lot, not even for the money they offered. £250k. Insulting, that wouldn't  even cover the police bribes. 

 Gave 'em the bum's rush, you'll be relieved to hear.

Anyway, because it's Friday, I'm in a guitar hero kind of mood, so the jukebox has been programmed with Jimi Hendrix, Ten Years After, Django Reinhardt, and Be Bop Deluxe, which should cover most tastes, but especially mine.

And it's free.


----------



## Amigo

Well I'm out later and delighted to see that the band tonight do covers of Led Zeppelin, Eagles, Foreigner, Gary Moore and AC/DC and a very splendid rendition of Radar Love! 

Been a tough week so I won't be behaving myself


----------



## mikeyB

Well, Amigo, I'll be expecting you for a pre gig drinky, and a post gig nightcap. If not, have a great night out, and misbehave as much as you like. It's good for the soul


----------



## mikeyB

The most exciting thing I've done tonight is dismiss the low battery warning on my iPad.

I really will have to think about advertising.

I'm off to plug in. Goodnight everyone, I'll see you tomorrow.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> The most exciting thing I've done tonight is dismiss the low battery warning on my iPad.
> 
> I really will have to think about advertising.
> 
> I'm off to plug in. Goodnight everyone, I'll see you tomorrow.



Night Mike...good night but ready for bed now! Sleep peacefully everyone x


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I had a good night listening to 50mph winds blowing round the house. This isn't Doris, it's just normal winter weather. Anyway, it's all quiet on the western front now.

Mad Fergus is ready for your breakfast orders. I'm a bit worried about him. He's spent the morning wheeling big cylinders of oxygen and kerosene through to the back yard, and he's got a sort of triumphant look in his eye. Weird. Anyway, he's a good breakfast cook.


----------



## Amigo

I think perhaps the antics of mad Fergus are putting the punters off their full British Mike! 

I'll have a nice latte and a custard Danish pastry please. Tell him to use the tongs!


----------



## Hazel

Hi everyone,  Mike can I 2 poached eggs and crispy bacon, with a pot of tea.

Cheets, ta


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Amigo, recovered from last night's head banging?

One Latte and Danish Pastry coming up. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Any good morning Hazel. You feeling good today?

Two poached eggs and crispy bacon coming up, plus a pot of Scottish Blend. Set you up for a good day, I hope


----------



## Hazel

A bit eugh actually, had to treat a hypo at 1.30 this morning, so it took a while to get back to sleep.


----------



## mikeyB

Yuk. Have a siesta this afternoon. That's what we oldies do. Sod the world, it'll still be there when you wake up


----------



## mikeyB

Right, you assembled masses, I'm off to turn human and get the papers (if they've arrived that is). 

I'll be back later. Or not at all, I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right, you assembled masses, I'm off to turn human and get the papers (if they've arrived that is).
> 
> I'll be back later. Or not at all, I haven't decided yet.



Have an afternoon and evening off Mike. That's what I'd do if my son wasn't insisting on dragging me out!


----------



## chaoticcar

Fried breakfast for me please I think that I will have a coffee the real ones give me a headache but I should be ok in your wonderful establishment  Will you have the rugby on the Tele later cos I may stay and keep you company if you do 
  CAROL


----------



## Ljc

When you're back Mike,  I'll have a hot chocolate with baileys, squitry cream and sprinkles got any ginger nuts in ?


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> When you're back Mike,  I'll have a hot chocolate with baileys, squitry cream and sprinkles got any ginger nuts in ?


I didn't eat the last one, honest! Could do with something myself, had to take son to Heathrow this morning and Costa were fresh out of croissants, so was denied my airport-duty treat.


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> I didn't eat the last one, honest! Could do with something myself, had to take son to Heathrow this morning and Costa were fresh out of croissants, so was denied my airport-duty treat.


As Mike will confirm , I don't share my ginger nuts but I'll make an exception for you as it sounds as though you could do with some m


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> As Mike will confirm , I don't share my ginger nuts but I'll make an exception for you as it sounds as though you could do with some m



I heard Fergus used up all the ginger nuts for rocket propellant Ljc. He really needs sectioning that lad but he does make a smashing breakfast so Mike indulges him!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi gang, sorry I was a bit grumpy earlier, I was feeling a bit unwanted after last night.  And I fell asleep watching the rugby, which I wasn't going to mention to spare Welsh blushes. That were inept.

Anyway, Ljc I'll do your hot chocolate with Baileys and squirty cream, and choccie sprinkles - and yes, I have restocked the ginger nuts, but a bit like iceberg lettuce and courgettes, I'm only allowing you one pack per order Local plod were getting interested in my ginger nuts, they sent one for analysis, but apparently they were passed as cannabis free. Fools.

And Amigo, Mad Fergus doesn't like Ginger nuts, he's a Hobnob man. And his toy is fully fuelled now, he tells me, but like the governments Trident missiles, the telemetry doesn't work yet.


----------



## Ditto

Hi all, I don't want owt, I'm just here to soak up the ambience. I fell off the wagon, my food addiction got the better of me. Trying to kill myself here I think. Right that's enough ambience, laters x


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi gang, sorry I was a bit grumpy earlier, I was feeling a bit unwanted after last night.  And I fell asleep watching the rugby, which I wasn't going to mention to spare Welsh blushes. That were inept.
> 
> Anyway, Ljc I'll do your hot chocolate with Baileys and squirty cream, and choccie sprinkles - and yes, I have restocked the ginger nuts, but a bit like iceberg lettuce and courgettes, I'm only allowing you one pack per order Local plod were getting interested in my ginger nuts, they sent one for analysis, but apparently they were passed as cannabis free. Fools.
> 
> And Amigo, Mad Fergus doesn't like Ginger nuts, he's a Hobnob man. And his toy is fully fuelled now, he tells me, but like the governments Trident missiles, the telemetry doesn't work yet.



Yes I realised it had been a bit of a solitary night in the Banting last evening Mike. As you know I was out enjoying a decent band who thankfully were loud but not tinnitus inducing levels. Older guys with real acoustic skills and they didn't do the old predictable classics. 
Also a middle of the road duo who were quite decent. Bit of a pub crawl ending in karaoke but I never inflict my singing voice on others! 

I'll partake of a lumumba please with a tot of brandy and a squirt of cream (although I don't approve of cream from a can normally!). Hold the ginger nuts for me, they're too racy for my taste!


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Hi all, I don't want owt, I'm just here to soak up the ambience. I fell off the wagon, my food addiction got the better of me. Trying to kill myself here I think. Right that's enough ambience, laters x



Don't get downhearted Ditto. Like I always say, you can have a bad day or two but don't unpack and live there. Time to move on and you know you can! Have a virtual drink and soak up the understanding ambience


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, I forgot to say, chaoticcar, brekkie stops at 12, so Mad Fergus isn't late for his community service.

Welcome back, Amigo. Sounds like a very sedate night by your standards. You're no getting old on the quiet are you? One lumumba with squirty cream mountain up. Cheers


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Sorry, I forgot to say, chaoticcar, brekkie stops at 12, so Mad Fergus isn't late for his community service.
> 
> Welcome back, Amigo. Sounds like a very sedate night by your standards. You're no getting old on the quiet are you? One lumumba with squirty cream mountain up. Cheers



Bit of Amigo baiting there I see Mike ...age is a state of mind but yes my bloody ailments are making me feel knackered I must admit. Won't stop me though even if I have to be stretchered in!


----------



## mikeyB

That's the spirit, Amigo!


----------



## Amigo

Well it looks like the bar has closed early tonight so I won't ask for a nightcap. Hope everyone sleeps well


----------



## Hazel

Join me in a nightcap - anyone?

A large armagnac please


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Join me in a nightcap - anyone?
> 
> A large armagnac please



Well I'm more than happy to Hazel if Mike is still serving


----------



## mikeyB

Erm - who said the bar was closing? 

One large Armagnac for slimmer of the month Hazel. This ones calorie free

Amigo? Which of the hedonistic pleasures available would you like to enjoy as a  nightcap?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Erm - who said the bar was closing?
> 
> One large Armagnac for slimmer of the month Hazel. This ones calorie free
> 
> Amigo? Which of the hedonistic pleasures available would you like to enjoy as a  nightcap?



Well if it has to be a drink I'll join Hazel in a nice Armagnac


----------



## Hazel

Mike, how about you?


----------



## mikeyB

One nice Armagnac for you them Amigo. In truth, drink is the _only_ hedonistic pleasure available

That's kind of you Hazel, I'll have a Black Grouse thanks


----------



## Hazel

Nice.one - cheers peeps


----------



## Amigo

I've just realised I missed my Diaversary which was Thursday! I won't say cheers to that but cheers for surviving the first 2 years!


----------



## Hazel

2 years ago I bet you never thought you'd come this far.

When Dad died in July, I knew I had to address my weight.    Never in a million years, did I think I would, since then, have lost 6 and a half stone.   On target for 13 stone by rhe end on the year, on a mission


----------



## mikeyB

Well congrats. Amigo Well done, all by your own effort And well done to you Hazel too

Now my iPad is on it's last legs, so I'd better say goodnight all, see y'all tomorrow morning. You ladies can carry on partying, but I've marked the level of the Armagnac bottle so I can mark  your tabs.

Night night x


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well congrats. Amigo Well done, all by your own effort And well done to you Hazel too
> 
> Now my iPad is on it's last legs, so I'd better say goodnight all, see y'all tomorrow morning. You ladies can carry on partying, but I've marked the level of the Armagnac bottle so I can mark  your tabs.
> 
> Night night x



Night night to you both x


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Mike - night

I'll be off now too


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Thanks Mike - night
> 
> I'll be off now too



Night Hazel. Hope it's a really big weight loss for you this week!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everybody. Mad Fergus is ready and waiting for your brekkie orders. He's set up a still in the back yard. He tells me he's trying to arm his ICBM with dehydrated sea water from the sea off Sellafield. (Best of luck with that idea, Fergus).  He's lead lined it, so don't worry, though it may be raining in in a few churches this morning....


----------



## Ljc

Good morning Mike, Fergus has been busy round here too. 
I'm hungry, don't know what to have though, So supprise me , must have my large latte though.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning everybody. Mad Fergus is ready and waiting for your brekkie orders. He's set up a still in the back yard. He tells me he's trying to arm his ICBM with dehydrated sea water from the sea off Sellafield. (Best of luck with that idea, Fergus).  He's lead lined it, so don't worry, though it may be raining in in a few churches this morning....



You do indulge that boy!  

Right I'm ready for a nice cofffee please.....surprise me as to what kind but an Expresso would be too harsh for me at the moment. Not feeling particularly chipper this morning but not a great night's sleep which seems to lead to higher morning BG's. My body thinks it's up and about because my brain is whirring round. I'd manage a nice croissant with that too, still warm and crispy please


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, Amigo, sorry you're not feeling up to speed this morning. I'll do you a double shot Latte, but made with 50% single cream. That'll be nice and smooth, and wake you up a bit at the same time. And a nice warm croissant, butter and conserves are on the table. Enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning Ljc. We like 'em hungry here.I've been having a chat with Mad Fergus, so you can have  a full Scottish with extra hash browns and extra Lorne sausage. And a large Latte. Bon appetit


----------



## chaoticcar

I have some home made wine in the garage that my husband says is a weapon of mass destruction if Fergus wants to use it .After breakfast though make mine a large bacon butty with scrambled eggs please and coffee with cream 
  CAROL


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Chaoticcar, I hope the morning finds you well

It's probably best not to encourage mad Fergus, but it's good to know other anarchists are at work.

One large bacon butty with scrambled eggs coming up, and one café creme. Enjoy


----------



## Robin

Morning all, could murder a cappucino and some bacon and eggs, just been riding, (usually go on Sunday afternoon, but had to bring it forward due to instructor commitments,) nag ( not my own, belongs to the riding school) was being a bit of an airhead and excitable...it occurred to me, if Highland cattle are full of Omega 3, then grass fed horse ought to be the same....


----------



## mikeyB

Don't give any ideas to Tesco, Robin

Bacon and eggs coming up, with bonus free toast, plus the cappuccino. Enjoy, you've earned it


----------



## mikeyB

Ok gang, brekkie time over. Mad Fergus has gone off to Richer Sounds to see if he can cobble together some reliable telemetry (other electrical retailers are available). 

I'm off to turn human and collect the papers, then settle down to watch footie, but if you give me a shout after around 2.30, I'll be available for coffee and stuff. Even drinks, as it's Sunday. You should all be at church anyway, you heathens.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Ok gang, brekkie time over. Mad Fergus has gone off to Richer Sounds to see if he can cobble together some reliable telemetry (other electrical retailers are available).
> 
> I'm off to turn human and collect the papers, then settle down to watch footie, but if you give me a shout after around 2.30, I'll be available for coffee and stuff. Even drinks, as it's Sunday. You should all be at church anyway, you heathens.



Have a nice morning Mike. I'm cooking a proper Sunday lunch and will be partaking of a small but delicious dumpling!


----------



## Ljc

Sidles up to Amigo smiling brightly " errr  did you by any chance mention you are making dumplings"


----------



## Ljc

Hiyer Mike Yoohooo.  
I would love a latte and a rum baba please.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Ljc, good job I restocked the rum babas. So one Latte and one rum baba is yours. I'll give you a dessert fork to eat it with, then you can't gobble it down and you'll appreciate it more


----------



## grainger

Afternoon all

I'm alcohol free now until Barcelona holiday in reality so can I please have a bottle of red Mike? Something deep 

How's everyone enjoying their Sundays?


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Hi Ljc, good job I restocked the rum babas. So one Latte and one rum baba is yours. I'll give you a dessert fork to eat it with, then you can't gobble it down and you'll appreciate it more


Ah but then I'd buy more


----------



## mikeyB

grainger said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> I'm alcohol free now until Barcelona holiday in reality so can I please have a bottle of red Mike? Something deep
> 
> How's everyone enjoying their Sundays?


Well, I'm certainly enjoying mine watching footy with the rain pouring down outside. (It must be spring, because the rain is falling vertically rather than sideways). 

Anyway, here's a nice Chilean Malbec for you. That should keep you going till tea time 

Oh, and a glass as well...


----------



## grainger

Lovely thanks Mike... going to go and set up camp by the fire - if anyone wants to join me just bring a glass :£


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Sidles up to Amigo smiling brightly " errr  did you by any chance mention you are making dumplings"
> View attachment 2903



Yep and they were delicious Ljc ...didn't do too much damage BG wise either. Happy to stay under 8 on dumpling days! 

A nice latte for me please with a toasted teacake.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi Amigo. I trust you made proper dumplings with beef suet.

One Latte and toasted teacake coming up. Enjoy (surprised you've got room, actually)


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amigo. I trust you made proper dumplings with beef suet.
> 
> One Latte and toasted teacake coming up. Enjoy (surprised you've got room, actually)



I'm going to start penning your replies along with my posts Mike because I expected the 'surprised you've got room' comment!  Always got room for a virtual teacake my friend


----------



## mikeyB

Omigod I'm getting predictable. My career could be finished


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Omigod I'm getting predictable. My career could be finished



Probably only to me Mike because I know you like to keep me on my toes. Don't worry, I won't be venturing any further into the deeper recesses of your complex mind!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, you abstemious bunch, I'd get more customers in a brothel on the Isle of Lewis. Which gives me a business idea....mind, DUK might object more than the pastors on Lewis, who, last time I was there, chained up the swings in the play park to keep the Sabbath holy, so that 5 year olds needn't go straight to hell.

Anyway, I'm closing up now. I've got to go down to the docs tomorrow morning, but I should be back in time to open up for 10.15 for brekkie

Night night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## Amigo

Hope your appt went well Mike. Missed breakfast but I'm off out now so maybe catch you for afternoon tea


----------



## Ljc

Hope I'm not too late for breakfast. Can I have my usual please.


----------



## mikeyB

Oh.

I've got back from my wanderings and turned round the corner and its gone. Not there. A smoking pile of rubble. I did find a note written in Mad Fergus' spiky handwriting. It read "So long and thanks for all the chips". 

It wasn't an ICBM after all. It was his escape module. I did see some breaking news that an asteroid had been detected close to earth, but no worries because it's travelling away from us. That'll be Mad Fergus. I found some of his old receipts, and some of it was refrigerant. The Mad bugger has frozen himself and has gone off to see if he can find a better world.

Best of luck with that, you crazy diamond. 

I'm off to collect the insurance money. Unfortunate gas leak sounds like the best story. 

More exciting news later....


----------



## Ljc

Oh NOooooooooooooooo


----------



## Amigo

Well I hope he's found a better world but what about the breakfast butties? Can he deliver inter-galactically? 

Just back in...fridge resplendent with every type of low carb food imaginable (yeah, yeah! ). 

Ready for a nice latte and some afternoon treats (nearly said afternoon delights but it has naughty connotations!)


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I'm back from the insurers, and after the usual cursory inspection by the loss adjusters, I've got loads of dosh to open a new place. I'm advertising for staff, but can't say anything at the moment. 

With the some of the  money, I've bought some time at the new Very Large Telescope to follow Mad Fergus on his interplanetary journey. I can only afford a five minute slot, but I've got a sneaky hunch where he's headed.

In the meantime, there will be a day or two refitting a place a few doors down the road. Apologies for the break in service.

More news tomorrow.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, I'm back from the insurers, and after the usual cursory inspection by the loss adjusters, I've got loads of dosh to open a new place. I'm advertising for staff, but can't say anything at the moment.
> 
> With the some of the  money, I've bought some time at the new Very Large Telescope to follow Mad Fergus on his interplanetary journey. I can only afford a five minute slot, but I've got a sneaky hunch where he's headed.
> 
> In the meantime, there will be a day or two refitting a place a few doors down the road. Apologies for the break in service.
> 
> More news tomorrow.



I suspect Uranus...I mean I suspect that's where he's headed 

Will need to temporarily locate to Big Mary's until you're fully functioning again Mike and you know how hazardous her gaff is on my wonky immune system!


----------



## mikeyB

No you won't. It's Big Mary's I'm taking over and refitting. She disappeared when Mad Fergus did. Never expected that, I have to tell you. 

No accounting for taste, is there?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> No you won't. It's Big Mary's I'm taking over and refitting. She disappeared when Mad Fergus did. Never expected that, I have to tell you.
> 
> No accounting for taste, is there?



Oh she was clearly a mucky old cougar with assets Mike 

Well, will have to await the refitted Banting and hope it has new, exciting features


----------



## chaoticcar

How am I supposed to keep up if you keep moving the Pub I have only been here a couple of times Mad Fergus must have got hold of some of my wine to make an exit like that ! 
   CAROL


----------



## Amigo

And to think that Big Mary was on high rate PIP for agrophobia! Pfft...


----------



## mikeyB

Well, you don't go for a stroll out in a space ship. And she's frozen, just like her benefits


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, you don't go for a stroll out in a space ship. And she's frozen, just like her benefits



Well it's just as well she's virtual because I could feel an outraged tax payer letter coming on to dear Theresa! 

So there's not even a kettle for a cuppa at the moment then Mike? Better get off my bum and make one then!


----------



## Ljc

Brrrr it's a bit chilly out here , I'm going to miss the old pub.  I heard a loud bang their was a flash then a streak of light heading skywards, I'm miles away so it must have been bad.


----------



## Hazel

Can I have a skinny hot choc with a shot of brandy please.


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Can I have a skinny hot choc with a shot of brandy please.



It's closed Hazel pending new premises!


----------



## Hazel

Amigo said:


> It's closed Hazel pending new premises!



Is that Mike just wanting a few days off


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Is that Mike just wanting a few days off



Have a read through his previous posts Hazel. Seems he's put a bid in for Big Mary's place because she's jettisoned into space with mad Fergus in a frozen state! And all you wanted was a hot chocloate!


----------



## Hazel

Ach well maybe some day soon.

Night


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Is that Mike just wanting a few days off


Indeed not, I'm working my butt off ordering people around the new premises. And waiting for Rentokil to see that everything with four or six legs in the property be slain. There will be dramatic changes, just wait and see.


----------



## Ljc

Errrr What about the


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Errrr What about the
> View attachment 2912 View attachment 2913


They'll soon vacate the premises when they realise there's nothing six legged left to eat. (Either that or they'll be sitting on the bar begging for a bit of scotch egg)


----------



## Jonsi

Good morning folks. Just delivering a load of manure to a mate up this way in the works van so I thought I'd call in and ...Jeebus Killybeg!!! What did you do to the pub?
Young Farmers not been in playing the "who can ignite their f...s" again have they? Looks like I'll have to go to Abattoir Terrace and see Mary Hinge for a baco...whaddya mean Mary's buggered off?
You're opening up in Mary Hinge's place?? Things have really changed since I was here last ...and anyway, where's Fergus? I got a load of old Uranium off of a mate over in Sellafield for him. It's in black bin bags in the back of the van and I'm not taking it back.

What? He's fu... erm, gone too?? with Mary??!!

You couldn't make it up? So what's a boy to do to get a triple bacon and bacon with extra Lard bap round here these days?

When you re-open are you going to rename the place? I think you should run a competition. I'd like to suggest that you call it "Bongo's"


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> They'll soon vacate the premises when they realise there's nothing six legged left to eat. (Either that or they'll be sitting on the bar begging for a bit of scotch egg)


Are you S ssssure


----------



## Amigo

It will surely have to remain the B&B (with no kipping) or the Lardy Baps


----------



## Jonsi

Amigo said:


> It will surely have to remain the B&B (with no kipping) or the Lardy Baps


I thought 'Lardy Baps' had gone off with Fergus and some salad leaves  ...(it was Rocket yes?)


----------



## mikeyB

Calm down everyone. The plan is to change Big Mary's place into an up to date coffee and brekkie place (all day, if needed) with home made cakes and buns. Some of these will be gluten free, for our coeliacs (and food faddists), and if I can tap up young Parrot, for extra low carb cakes for those who take this sort of thing seriously. 

Now then, because of licensing problems, there will be no alcohol, which can only be a good thing given the recent report of the huge rise in over 55s being admitted to hospital with alcohol related problems. That's just the steady drinkers, not hopeless drunks. That's you lot, that is

Don't fret too much about the B&B. A millionaire from way up the posh end of the road is paying for it to be rebuilt, brick by brick. He liked it there to drive by with his clients to show them how the other half lives. Creep. I don't know how long that will take.

Now, again because of licensing issues, opening times will be 10.15 to 18.30.

I'm interviewing for a cook this afternoon, looking at opening on Friday this week.


----------



## mikeyB

Of course, there is the name to think of. I think a name that can incorporate the late great Alison and Fergus (not Mad Fergus the cook, who is just frozen). So get to it, peeps. The winner gets free food for a week. (There is no end to my generosity)


----------



## Ditto

Is it shut? Where am I gonna get a pancake with sugar and lemon now then?  You might not have had them anyway but I was hoping.

I was gonna suggest Dunroamin' but that doesn't include Alison and Fergus.


----------



## Amigo

A bit obvious but I'll start it off with the Aligus Gourmet Coffee Shop


----------



## Ralph-YK

Amigo said:


> I've just realised I missed my Diaversary which was Thursday! I won't say cheers to that but cheers for surviving the first 2 years!


Close on to 2 months after me.  I was told on 10th December 2014.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Errrr   Did I miss something.  I was looking the other way, distracted by this noisy car.  At least, I thought it was the car.


----------



## mikeyB

Right folks, we're on for a Friday opening. I've got a breakfast cook, who is also a fine baker as well. I've tasted her buns 

She's called Maggie, and by an odd coincidence she's a second cousin of Mad Fergus, but from the good side of the family. Well, the less bad.

Still searching for a name though....come on, punters.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Right folks, we're on for a Friday opening. I've got a breakfast cook, who is also a fine baker as well. I've tasted her buns
> 
> She's called Maggie, and by an odd coincidence she's a second cousin of Mad Fergus, but from the good side of the family. Well, the less bad.
> 
> Still searching for a name though....come on, punters.



Don't like the Aligus?


----------



## Ditto

The Nosilasugref Eatery - victuals for voracious virtual voyagers!


----------



## grainger

Wow I missed a lot. Enjoy the new place - won't be able to join unfortunately due to lack of alcohol!


----------



## Hazel

The diabetic getaway


----------



## mikeyB

I thought maybe the Fergali, sounds vaguely Italian. I like the Gourmet Coffee Shop, though.


----------



## Jonsi

I don't suppose 'Scotch Corner' would be allowed?  Ali Bongo took me to task over the _Scotch_ bit (as did yersel and Hazel) but it's kind of appropriate.

What about Sugar and Pies? Mary Hinge's Eating Binges?

DiaBetty's of Harrogate?

I'll get my coat...


----------



## Jonsi

FABRIGO'S LOUNGE is an anagram of Ali Bongo and Fergus??


----------



## Ljc

Jonsi said:


> FABRIGO'S LOUNGE is an anagram of Ali Bongo and Fergus??


I  *like *it


----------



## Northerner

Jonsi said:


> FABRIGO'S LOUNGE is an anagram of Ali Bongo and Fergus??


I'm not sure she would approve - she hated being called 'Ali', preferring 'Ally'.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> I'm not sure she would approve - she hated being called 'Ali', preferring 'Ally'.


Ahh , never thought of that


----------



## Amigo

I like Fergali but does sound a bit Italian as you say. The Allygus combination of their names sounds more Scottish (if that's the spelling Alison preferred).

Just a few others;

Muffins & Memories

Making Memories

The Busy Bean

Virtual Retreat

The Fun Bun

The Great Escape

Virtually Perfect Cafe

Expresso Yourself


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Cake Expectations!


----------



## Amigo

A bit poignant but certainly a tribute to Fergus and Ally who were gone too soon;

'It's latte than you think'


----------



## mikeyB

Having had a think, the Allygus Gourmet Coffee Shop does it best, so that's what we'll use, cos I think lardy bacon butties are Gourmet food for sure.

Everything is ready. I've even installed a Wurlitzer juke box that's been fully restored to look original, but it's been fettled, so the internal electronics can download anything you want. 

The toilets are state of the art too. In the ladies, there's an automatic flush when you stand up, and self cleaning seats. In the gents it's less complicated. The door won't open from the inside unless you've washed your hands. It also won't open if the the red dot on the urinals hasn't been aimed at. You'd think I wouldn't have to do that, but any of you ladies has lived with a man, you know exactly what I mean. It'll be fun waiting for the first man to get stuck 

We are opening *tomorrow*, 10.15, so if Northie could apply a sticky when it appears, so's everybody can always find it, I would be grateful.


----------



## Jonsi

*Lines of Sugar* is also an Anagram of Alison & Fergus


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks for that Jonsi, that's given me an idea. But not for the name, which is perhaps not quite appropriate for a diabetes forum.


----------



## Jonsi

Ahem ...Laydeez hand Gennulmen...<cough cough> Hi would like to hannounce the first, Hannual Hallcomers Fergus C Red Dot Hurinal Challenge Competition.

Hall interested Gennulmen... we will be 'avin the competition three weeks on Friday hevenin' at _h_eight of the clockage. An hesteemed guest Judge (Hamigo - who I aven't harsked yet but I'm sure will be obligin') will be sitting on a shootin' stick in the Gents while you attempt to 'it the spot and will be awardin' marks for haccuracy, duration, power and hartistic interpretation. Hentrance 50p a go (anyone on Empagliflozin or Water Tablets gets a 2 fer 1 deal) . Hunlike the old football team, dribbling is not hallowed!

Sign up on the sheet on the Notice board. Hay thang yew!


----------



## mikeyB

This is my final note on this thread - at least not for a couple of years while the pub is being rebuilt. You may not know this, but it was a Grade II listed building before Mad Fergus turned it into a launch pad.

So as we move across to a non alcoholic cafe, it's worth remembering that our Fergus lived in Rawtenstall (pronounced rottenstall). Rawtenstall is in the Rossendale Valley, with its own distinct accent. The one flat piece of land is the cricket field. Rawtenstall is the location of possibly the last Temperance Bar in the UK. (Please correct me if I'm wrong). Set up just like small pub, there's a selection of traditional fizzy drinks such as Dandelion &Burdock and sarsaparilla, and many an obscure cordial.   People travel from all over for off sales. It's world famous in Lancashire.

I like to think that Fergus would approve of our move, it's odds on he or the family would have sampled their wares.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Having had a think, the Allygus Gourmet Coffee Shop does it best, so that's what we'll use, cos I think lardy bacon butties are Gourmet food for sure.
> 
> Everything is ready. I've even installed a Wurlitzer juke box that's been fully restored to look original, but it's been fettled, so the internal electronics can download anything you want.
> 
> The toilets are state of the art too. In the ladies, there's an automatic flush when you stand up, and self cleaning seats. In the gents it's less complicated. The door won't open from the inside unless you've washed your hands. It also won't open if the the red dot on the urinals hasn't been aimed at. You'd think I wouldn't have to do that, but any of you ladies has lived with a man, you know exactly what I mean. It'll be fun waiting for the first man to get stuck
> 
> We are opening *tomorrow*, 10.15, so if Northie could apply a sticky when it appears, so's everybody can always find it, I would be grateful.



Well I'm honoured to have come up with the name. When I go, please set aside a little booth called the Vod Rock Corner!


----------



## Hazel

Good luck all

Raise a cup to Alison and Fergus, sadly gone, but definitely not forgotten


----------



## oopsupside

mikeyB said:


> Now when you folks ask for Kahula coffee, are you asking for the Mexican coffee liqueur, or a coffee enriched with aforementioned liqueur? I'm only a peasant.
> 
> And GG I've only got Douwe Egbert instant hazelnut coffee, if that will do I'm happy to make it.


I miss a few shots of Kahlua each week.....And dark Jamaican rum n


----------

